# Mulberry CHAT Thread



## Addy

New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


----------



## JeniA

Ooh new chat thread  

I just ran into my room to get away from a massive moth, in doing so managed to spill juice all down my lovely leather boots that I was carrying. Having read mulberry's little care cards that say to use tissues to lift the spills they are luckily fine  Mulberry can be so helpful at times 

I was then greeted my a rather mean looking spider by my bed 

The joys of October eh..

Hope everyone has a nice Monday!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Morning ladies! Shiny new chat thread!

Got a long day ahead, DD is in for surgery tomorrow so got all the preop stuff to do today. Taking my kindle!


----------



## ratrat

Morning - ohh new thread, let's move forward everybody 

JeniA you have 1000% of my sympathy - hate
Guns, fingers crossed for your DD - has your shower fixed now (I haven't read back the old chat, sorry if it's already mentioned!)

I have survived MIL visit, it was lovely warm w/e wasn't it??  But this morning is totally foggy...

Have a lovely week everybody, with all the gorgeous handbags!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks RatRat, no shower not fixed yet  got a plumber coming on Thursday. It's driving me mad.


----------



## handbagahholic

Oh my gosh I feel your pain I HATE moths and then to find a spider!!

Good luck and fingers crossed to DD guns! 


Well done on surviving MIL ratty  it's a foggy cold day here, managed to get all my house work done yesterday (be the ironing!) I'm  off to work now looking forward to catching up with you all later  have a lovely day x


----------



## ratrat

Guns, Oh dear, well it's not winter yet, so it's better to have problem now and fixed, rather than in the middle of snow!!

We will be having new patio door fixed on Thursday, hoping nothing goes wrong since whole frame/door should come out at one point - when I'm back hope I will be having either New bi-fold door + happy DH, or Total mess with huge open kitchen + grumpy DH.  

Fingers crossed for Thursday together (but your DD comes first of course )


----------



## ratrat

handbagahholic said:


> Oh my gosh I feel your pain I HATE moths and then to find a spider!!
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed to DD guns!
> 
> 
> Well done on surviving MIL ratty  it's a foggy cold day here, managed to get all my house work done yesterday (be the ironing!) I'm  off to work now looking forward to catching up with you all later  have a lovely day x



Morning, oh don't say 'ironing', due to the MIL visit I couldn't do normal w/e ironing, so I will have to catch up sometime in the evening this week or double next w/e.  This is the time I wish I have time at home....

You take care and enjoy what ever the bag you choose today


----------



## laura81

Morning!

We've had some massive spiders in the house too lately and unfortunately our 3 dogs are more scared of them than I am!

Hopefully the new house won't have as many!


----------



## laura81

Guns, hope everything goes well for DD!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

My cats eat spiders! Keeps them under control


----------



## Senzafine_

Guns, your shower issues sound very, very annoying - Thursday can't come soon enough! When we moved to our new house the renovation was still going on (only had the main floor, so kitchen, dining area and living room done) and we had to survive like 3 months without a shower at all.. so I feel your pain! Hoping all goes well with your DD's op.

Taking part in a very interesting seminar/conference today, couple more hours here in the lecture hall and then I get to go pick up a certain parcel of M from the post office.. and take some pics for a reveal. Yay!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Thanks ladies my legs still have some recovering to do but I am already dreaming of doing it again this year preferably in the snow this time  problem is my partner in crime doesn't like the cold so I will have to coerce someone else

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handbagahholic

ratrat said:


> Morning, oh don't say 'ironing', due to the MIL visit I couldn't do normal w/e ironing, so I will have to catch up sometime in the evening this week or double next w/e.  This is the time I wish I have time at home....
> 
> You take care and enjoy what ever the bag you choose today



The I word should be banned I hate it with a passion! There's never enough time in the week for it! 
I had a busy day at work which made it go really fast  how was your day ratty?


----------



## lauren_t

Been charity shopping with my mum around Kensington today. Passed up on a Mulberry briefcase today at £150 at the Oxfam shop on Gloucester Road, it looked like needed too much restoration and was probably only worth around £50 really, it was that bad. Would need a good tub of Colonil and the spray to get the leather going again. 

Had a lovely day nonetheless. Bought myself another pair of Grensons which I am in LOVE with. So a good day all round. Start uni tomorrow, so all exciting!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ladies I need help!
See
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-repair-problem-need-advice-839040.html


----------



## ImeldaM

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning ladies! Shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Got a long day ahead, DD is in for surgery tomorrow so got all the preop stuff to do today. Taking my kindle!



Hope all goes well for you both tomorrow.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies for the good wishes for DD, got an early start tomorrow, got to be at the hospital for 7.30!! Eep, better get some sleep!


----------



## wulie

....so why are you still online an hour later, lol! 
Seriously though, hope you get some sleep and that all goes well at the hospital tomorrow.

Had late netball match tonight so I'm too wide awake still.....


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Couldn't sleep Wulie  going to be knackered later!


----------



## ratrat

Morning 

Guns, fingers crossed that everything goes well for your DD today.


----------



## beaver232

ratrat said:


> Morning
> 
> Guns, fingers crossed that everything goes well for your DD today.


Hugs too from here


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning, thinking of you today guns, big hugs  
Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies, you're the best! DD is in, surgeon threw a curve ball this morning asking if I thought it was better to replace the whole rod or just do the lengthening?! We just went with lengthening! Far too early in the morning to ask me complex questions.


----------



## Slowhand

Hugs for DD Guns x


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies for the good wishes for DD, got an early start tomorrow, got to be at the hospital for 7.30!! Eep, better get some sleep!


Best of luck for DD today.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

DD out safe and sound, and hungry!


----------



## Bine

gunsandbanjos said:


> DD out safe and sound, and hungry!



That are good news ! To be hungry is always a good sign!


----------



## laura81

gunsandbanjos said:


> DD out safe and sound, and hungry!



Good news!

We're (well DH) is packing up the last of our things today, it's quite sad leaving a house!


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> DD out safe and sound, and hungry!



Good news  indulge her!


----------



## ratrat

I was looking around for the idea of DD's birthday cake for the w/e, still undecided whether to do one whole cake or individual decorated cupcakes...

whilst searching around I found this "cake" !  so I had to come here & share....  (and no I'm not going this far!)






Come to think of it, *Elvis*, hope your mum's do went well, I'm sure she was pleased with all your effort - take care


----------



## JeniA

gunsandbanjos said:


> DD out safe and sound, and hungry!



Glad she's okay Guns, hope she gets a nice treat to eat and you can catch up on some sleep!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.


----------



## armcandy3

Ahh! Your gorgeous sleepyhead, sweet dreams mini gunsandbanjos &#55357;&#56884;
Glad all went well.....she's a purse forum star now with that photo &#55356;&#57119;


----------



## Bine

Oh,what a beautiful and brave young lady.You must be so proud of her.
I wish her all the best!


----------



## ImeldaM

Aw!  Sleeping beauty.  She's absolutely gorgeous, Guns.  Hope she's up and about very soon then you can catch up on some well deserved sleep yourself.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Aaaaand, she's still sleeping lol.


----------



## laura81

gunsandbanjos said:


> She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.



She's beautiful Guns!


----------



## Senzafine_

gunsandbanjos said:


> She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.



What a brave young beauty! Are we related?  Even DH agreed when I showed him, your DD looks very much like our oldest. So much so, if I didn't know better I might think that is a pic of our daughter sleeping!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.


Awww poor baby. She is so cute though. Guns she is really precious


----------



## Candysroom

gunsandbanjos said:


> Aaaaand, she's still sleeping lol.



Time for a mummy nap?


----------



## handbagahholic

gunsandbanjos said:


> DD out safe and sound, and hungry!



That's great guns


----------



## handbagahholic

gunsandbanjos said:


> She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.



She is beautiful!!  glad all went well today


----------



## kyliegul

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning ladies! Shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Got a long day ahead, DD is in for surgery tomorrow so got all the preop stuff to do today. Taking my kindle!



Hope DD is well tonight Guns, and not in too much pain after her op, hugs to you both x


----------



## kyliegul

gunsandbanjos said:


> She can't hack the pace!! Bless her, she's had a little lunch and zonked again.



Aww bless what a cutie pie


----------



## mulberryforbes

sending you and your gorgeous girl lots of good vibes and virtual hugs Guns 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thank you so much everyone, you've kept me sane all day, after a straightforward surgery and looking like a good recovery DD is now in a huge amount of pain and has had to be kept in overnight. The docs ended up giving her morphine but it hasn't touched the pain   Just had a cry on the phone to my mum, I hate seeing DD in pain.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you so much everyone, you've kept me sane all day, after a straightforward surgery and looking like a good recovery DD is now in a huge amount of pain and has had to be kept in overnight. The docs ended up giving her morphine but it hasn't touched the pain   Just had a cry on the phone to my mum, I hate seeing DD in pain.


Oh no. She will get better although I know it must be really hard to see your little one in pain.
Sending you hugs.
Are you able to stay with her?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Oh no. She will get better although I know it must be really hard to see your little one in pain.
> Sending you hugs.
> Are you able to stay with her?



I know in my sensible head that she'll be better soon, but seeing your child in agony, struggling to breathe because she's in so much pain kinda takes away my sensible head.

Can't stay but am on my way back in to see her. Had to come home for sleep and to feed the cats.


----------



## Senzafine_

gunsandbanjos said:


> I know in my sensible head that she'll be better soon, but seeing your child in agony, struggling to breathe because she's in so much pain kinda takes away my sensible head.
> 
> Can't stay but am on my way back in to see her. Had to come home for sleep and to feed the cats.



So very sorry to hear this. Poor little girl, I can't even imagine how hard this must be for her and for you too. She's lucky to have you as a mother though, she needs a mommy tiger to fight for her claw and tooth and that's exactly what you've been doing. Just wanted to say I admire your strength and hope they can manage her pain so she'll feel better as soon as possible.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> I know in my sensible head that she'll be better soon, but seeing your child in agony, struggling to breathe because she's in so much pain kinda takes away my sensible head.
> 
> Can't stay but am on my way back in to see her. Had to come home for sleep and to feed the cats.


How is she doing this morning guns? And how are you doing as well?


----------



## ratrat

Morning, oh Guns, hope your DD is better today - take care, thinking of you...


----------



## laura81

Morning all.

Guns, I hope both you and the little one are ok today and that she's getting spoiled rotten.

Last day in our house today as were staying with my parents tomorrow, I'm surprised how organised we are considering I'm useless at the moment!

We're having friends over for margaritas and pizza later to thank them in advance for all the help they'll be giving us when we move, so that should be a nice send off for the house!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Guns, I hope both you and the little one are ok today and that she's getting spoiled rotten.
> 
> Last day in our house today as were staying with my parents tomorrow, I'm surprised how organised we are considering I'm useless at the moment!
> 
> We're having friends over for margaritas and pizza later to thank them in advance for all the help they'll be giving us when we move, so that should be a nice send off for the house!


good luck with the house move Laura 
hope your bags are safely packed!


----------



## laura81

CPrincessUK said:


> good luck with the house move Laura
> hope your bags are safely packed!



The bags are already safely at my parents!


----------



## bearydown

gunsandbanjos said:


> I know in my sensible head that she'll be better soon, but seeing your child in agony, struggling to breathe because she's in so much pain kinda takes away my sensible head.
> 
> Can't stay but am on my way back in to see her. Had to come home for sleep and to feed the cats.



I hope your daughter is feeling better today.  How hard for you.


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> The bags are already safely at my parents!



 very organised!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks again ladies, DD is looking a bit better, she has more colour in her face and is not quite as sore but is still in considerable pain. Hoping to get out today.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks again ladies, DD is looking a bit better, she has more colour in her face and is not quite as sore but is still in considerable pain. Hoping to get out today.


good to know she is getting better guns.


----------



## handbagahholic

Evening all 

How are you guns and how is DD? Hope she's okay and the pain has subsided, 

Good luck with the move Laura  hope all goes well and be careful with your knee!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Evening, DD is definitely on the mend thanks, she's home and staying with granny and grandad for 2 days as I have to work. Been a long 2 days, I'm very, very tired.


----------



## wulie

Glad DD is well enough to be out of hospital, Guns - hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope DD gets well soon guns bless her little heart she is brave little soul


----------



## ratrat

Morning!!  

Glad your DD is on the mend - take care of yourself too Guns, after the relief parents (especially mums) sometimes hit hard physically & emotionally in couple of days.  

Hey Elvis, how are you feeling, how did your mum's B day go?  I'm sure she was thrilled to bits, you take care too!!! 

Laura, hope everything goes smoothly for your move & you will get Internet access to let us know!

Have a nice day everybody  I just noticed on the wall... today's pudding choice in the canteen will be Lemon cheese cake... perhaps I just skip whole lunch and have cake instead -surely it's allowed once in a year???


----------



## handbagahholic

Ratty I think that is allowed  hope you have a nice day 

Guns glad DD is home and well, I hope you get some much needed rest this evening, 

Nice to see you elvis hope your well 

Hope everyone has a great day it's beautiful weather here today


----------



## handbagahholic

This was the view from the living room this morning


----------



## Charmaine13

handbagahholic said:


> View attachment 2361468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the view from the living room this morning


Wow! What a stunning picture!


----------



## Candysroom

handbagahholic said:


> View attachment 2361468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the view from the living room this morning



I think that's the best thing I will see today- lovely


----------



## Candysroom

GNB

Good news re daughter
Hope you get a rest after work


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I have hot water!!!!! Yay! Will be late for work tomorrow as I'll be spending an hour under the lasting hot water 

DD is doing great now, she's been baking with granny.


----------



## laura81

gunsandbanjos said:


> I have hot water!!!!! Yay! Will be late for work tomorrow as I'll be spending an hour under the lasting hot water
> 
> DD is doing great now, she's been baking with granny.




All good news Guns!  Especially glad the wee one is on the mend.

Well, we've officially moved out and the 5 of us have moved in with my folks for a couple of nights.

I'm thinking of just  cancelling the move and staying here, we're getting treated like were in a 5 star hotel!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just had the best shower ever!! You take things like hot water for granted until you don't have it.

Hope the move goes well Laura, and the knee isn't too sore.


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just had the best shower ever!! You take things like hot water for granted until you don't have it.
> 
> Hope the move goes well Laura, and the knee isn't too sore.


Great news to hear about shower being sorted a guns. Hoe DD is improving and good luck from me too Laura x
Have a great Friday !


----------



## handbagahholic

Glad you've go hot water again guns, are you feeling alittle more rested? How DD doing? 

I've just seen that the outlets now have conker bays in, how similar is it to oxblood does anyone know?  

Hope everyone has a great day It's cold wet and windy here!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just had the best shower ever!! You take things like hot water for granted until you don't have it.
> 
> Hope the move goes well Laura, and the knee isn't too sore.


glad you had a good hot shower as it is getting cold again!
Also pleased that your DD is feeling much better.


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> View attachment 2361468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the view from the living room this morning


beautiful picture!


----------



## ratrat

Morning (just about) phew, having coffee break...

Guns glad you got your hot water back - and DD is recovering well 
Laura well done, now enjoy building the new nest 

I'm not having great start, somehow EE terminated (!!) my mobile and transferred everything to my DD's (but officially mine) phone account.  Taking ages to explain, then you are passed to another department and start all over again!  Grrr 

Handbagholic that's breathtaking picture, which part of the UK do you live??  It was raining this morning but now it's kind of sunny/cloudy - fingers crossed DH is not having problems for new patio door fitting at home, so far no communication so I guess all is well (though my mobile is off, lol)

Have a nice Friday and w/e everybody, baking day tomorrow for me!!


----------



## ratrat

.... my day is getting more complicated - DD just e-mailed me after hearing the news, re. 17yrs old can still take driving lessons but have to wait to take test till 18yrs old, then only daytime driving - she was going to start lessons in the school ground from the next week as part of Bday present .

Well I'm secretly pleased/relieved tbh, but trying to be sympathetic mum, lol  Perhaps we should wait to start the lesson if this bill goes through, it's better to have experiences/lesson just before the test, am I right??


----------



## handbagahholic

Thank you  I live in Derbyshire,
Have you got it sorted now ratty? I heard on the radio about the driving this morn,  I think it's a gret idea although I probs wouldn't have!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Guns - your little girl is so gorgeous!!  Such a brave and strong little girl.  I wish her a speedy recovery x


----------



## ImeldaM

handbagahholic said:


> Thank you  I live in Derbyshire,
> Have you got it sorted now ratty? I heard on the radio about the driving this morn,  I think it's a gret idea although I probs wouldn't have!



Am an Essex girl and it's been torrential rain all day here.  Bit of a shock to the system as Monday and Tuesday were sublime - so warm and sunny DH and and I had lunch in garden quickly followed by cocktails!  Decided to make the most of it as we'd seen the forecast and, unforuntately for once, the experts were not wrong! 

Have lived through two DDs learning to drive and it's such an emotive subject.  DD1 passed first time but to be honest would rather take the bus than accept a lift from her - bless her heart - she drives like Great Aunt Nancy!  DD2 passed on 4th attempt and is just a natural - zips around the M25 all the time and is so confident. Personal experience tells me it's not such a bad idea although DDs would probably challenge me. 

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## beaver232

ratrat said:


> .... my day is getting more complicated - DD just e-mailed me after hearing the news, re. 17yrs old can still take driving lessons but have to wait to take test till 18yrs old, then only daytime driving - she was going to start lessons in the school ground from the next week as part of Bday present .
> 
> Well I'm secretly pleased/relieved tbh, but trying to be sympathetic mum, lol  Perhaps we should wait to start the lesson if this bill goes through, it's better to have experiences/lesson just before the test, am I right??


Hi ratrat. The bill is only a proposal and could take ages to be passed ( if at all). It wouldn't be introduced in order for the teenagers to be 'older' when they take their test , as there's no real maturing difference when a youngster turns 18. The idea is proposed is to give them longer to learn and clock up more hours of practice, daytime, nighttime and even possibly on motorways with tuition- thus giving them valuable all round experience. 
I'm a driving instructor and I would suggest that it's better to start early and build experience over a longer period of time, developing a great skill, rather than cramming in lots in order to pass a test iykwim?
This , IMO, would help us parents relax too, knowing that our offspring were likely to be much, much safer when going it alone. My DD has just applied for her provisional licence too, so I can see it from a mums point of view as well as an instructor's.
Hope your daughter enjoys it when she does get going x


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Evening, DD is definitely on the mend thanks, she's home and staying with granny and grandad for 2 days as I have to work. Been a long 2 days, I'm very, very tired.


Hope you enjoy some relaxation together , this weekend Guns x


----------



## laura81

I'm officially moved in the new house!  24 hours since we got the keys and all of our stuff is in and the majority unpacked - I can't stress how amazing our family and friends are!

The dogs are loving having a field to run about in too!

My knee is recovering well, still painful but the swelling is mostly down now and I'm becoming an expert with crutches, although they hopefully will be gone soon!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mulberryforbes

beaver232 said:


> The bill is only a proposal and could take ages to be passed ( if at all). It wouldn't be introduced in order for the teenagers to be 'older' when they take their test , as there's no real maturing difference when a youngster turns 18. The idea is proposed is to give them longer to learn and clock up more hours of practice, daytime, nighttime and even possibly on motorways with tuition- thus giving them valuable all round experience.
> I'm a driving instructor and I would suggest that it's better to start early and build experience over a longer period of time, developing a great skill, rather than cramming in lots in order to pass a test iykwim? x




This is excellent advice I am living proof that cramming in lessons and passing first time is not the way to learn ti drive. I have had my licence for 14 years and I am pretty rubbish at driving Im not confident in the decisions that i have to make when driving so try hard not to drive which reduces my ability to trust myself.  I got 10 driving lessons for my 17th birthday in September  being desperate to pass I crammed the 10 lessons in 2 a week, I passed my theory test 3 weeks after my birthday and my actual driving test at the beginning of November after my 10 lessons.  I have took 5 refresher lessons since 3 years ago the driving instructor said I didn't need them but I feel I do. I wish I wasn't in such a rush earlier maybe it would have been a better driver. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> I'm officially moved in the new house!  24 hours since we got the keys and all of our stuff is in and the majority unpacked - I can't stress how amazing our family and friends are!
> 
> The dogs are loving having a field to run about in too!
> 
> My knee is recovering well, still painful but the swelling is mostly down now and I'm becoming an expert with crutches, although they hopefully will be gone soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Fantastic!  Congratulations, Laura!  I hope you, hubby and the dogs enjoy your new home and have lots of happy memories there.

Do your Mulberrys have a special place?


----------



## laura81

Cupcake2008 said:


> Fantastic!  Congratulations, Laura!  I hope you, hubby and the dogs enjoy your new home and have lots of happy memories there.
> 
> Do your Mulberrys have a special place?




Well, at the moment were debating the use of the 4th bedroom!  I want a walk in wardrobe and Dan wants a room for his xbox!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just ordered Dominos, I'm a little hungover! 50% off and £9.99 cash back, total cost £3.50! Delighted.

Why the heck is cash-back starred out if I post it without the dash in the middle?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good afternoon Chat, hope you are all well. I have a lot of back reading to do so bear with me.
Our holiday was wonderful, just what we both needed and my mum took good care of Judy. So we were able to relax :blossom:


----------



## wee drop o bush

The beach area by the infinity pool


My DH in front of the infinity pool


The sea front side of the hotel looking from the sea promenade.
It was fabulous, there were really nice designer shops along the sea front, even a store with a few Mulberry (alongside Gucci etc and other designers) though I didn't indulge. My poor Lily and Effie both have needed a bit of TLC after travelling with them but they're ok know


----------



## wee drop o bush

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just ordered Dominos, I'm a little hungover! 50% off and £9.99 cash back, total cost £3.50! Delighted.
> 
> Why the heck is cash-back starred out if I post it without the dash in the middle?




Ooh enjoy! I love the Sizzler that Domino's does, with extra chorizo and roquito peppers


----------



## gunsandbanjos

wee drop o bush said:


> Ooh enjoy! I love the Sizzler that Domino's does, with extra chorizo and roquito peppers



Thanks, for the price I couldn't resist lol.

Your pictures are fabulous, I'm very jealous!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It was lovely, it's the Lopesan Costa Meloneres in Maspalomas, Gran Canaria. Worth a visit


----------



## ratrat

beaver232 said:


> Hi ratrat. The bill is only a proposal and could take ages to be passed ( if at all). It wouldn't be introduced in order for the teenagers to be 'older' when they take their test , as there's no real maturing difference when a youngster turns 18. The idea is proposed is to give them longer to learn and clock up more hours of practice, daytime, nighttime and even possibly on motorways with tuition- thus giving them valuable all round experience.
> I'm a driving instructor and I would suggest that it's better to start early and build experience over a longer period of time, developing a great skill, rather than cramming in lots in order to pass a test iykwim?
> This , IMO, would help us parents relax too, knowing that our offspring were likely to be much, much safer when going it alone. My DD has just applied for her provisional licence too, so I can see it from a mums point of view as well as an instructor's.
> Hope your daughter enjoys it when she does get going x



Wow it's worth asking something here isn't it, didn't know one of us is Driving instructor!!  I really appreciate your opinion, will have a talk with DD tomorrow!

Can I ask 2 more quick question, 1) since DD is boarding we may have one instructor in the school & one local at the holiday time - would this be not good a idea (ie. instructor may hate it, DD may get mixed lessons?).  2) we only have automatic cars - DH thinks DD shouldn't practice auto whilst learning manual, he thinks it's confusing & dangerous - do you agree?

and, Imelda & MForbes thanks for your input too   Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> It was lovely, it's the Lopesan Costa Meloneres in Maspalomas, Gran Canaria. Worth a visit



Sounds lovely!!  Where is the Sun, didn't you bring it back for us!!


----------



## MsSJones

It was the first outing with my new OS Bryn today, and I cannot stop thinking about getting that patent Lily with the flowers too!! Argh, Mulberry is so addictive!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I tried to bring the sun back I really did 
It was 33 C most days


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones said:


> It was the first outing with my new OS Bryn today, and I cannot stop thinking about getting that patent Lily with the flowers too!! Argh, Mulberry is so addictive!!!




It certainly is


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2363868
> 
> The beach area by the infinity pool
> View attachment 2363869
> 
> My DH in front of the infinity pool
> View attachment 2363871
> 
> The sea front side of the hotel looking from the sea promenade.
> It was fabulous, there were really nice designer shops along the sea front, even a store with a few Mulberry (alongside Gucci etc and other designers) though I didn't indulge. My poor Lily and Effie both have needed a bit of TLC after travelling with them but they're ok know


Gorgeous holiday photos! Your DH looks like he is enjoying himself. Hehe.


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> I'm officially moved in the new house!  24 hours since we got the keys and all of our stuff is in and the majority unpacked - I can't stress how amazing our family and friends are!
> 
> The dogs are loving having a field to run about in too!
> 
> My knee is recovering well, still painful but the swelling is mostly down now and I'm becoming an expert with crutches, although they hopefully will be gone soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Congrats on a successful house move  are your bags settled in?


----------



## handbagahholic

Glad the move went smoothly
Laura  I think you need to get all your stuff into that 4th room while he's a work  

Wee drop those pics are lovely! Beautiful weather, hope you had a great time 

Mrs J I like the look of that lily too but I can't buy any more! I really can't...

Hope everyone's having a nice day, it's raining here so I'm getting house work done including the dreaded I word!!!


----------



## ratrat

Good afternoon, it's not wet here atm but the sky seems very heavy...

After 5days battle with customer (non)service, I gave up and just get the new mobile number... all the bank, card register etc to change... joy.  And EE just sent me text survey asking how do I rate their customer service! :censor:  Answer:  0 - nil - non exist what so ever - pass the parcel for any complicated query!!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I think I might love my plumber! My shower is now amazing thanks to whatever he did last night.


----------



## handbagahholic

Aw that's good guns! I love getting into a hot shower when it's so cold! Thankfully it's not raining this morning but I've no doubt it will at some point today! Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Fuzzog

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think I might love my plumber! My shower is now amazing thanks to whatever he did last night.



Great news!!!!  Happy showering!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

I hope everyone's week is going better than mine.

I'm afraid I need to vent..............................

As you know, I was made redundant earlier this month. My claim was sent off on 13th September. Of the 8 former employees, six have been paid their redundancy money - two weeks ago. Me and another former colleague are the not-so-lucky ones.

Apparently,some "genuis" in HMRC entered a 'space' somewhere in the name of the company, when entering both of our details, and so we were registered under another company file - one with no supporting documentation.

It turns out, had I not called them yesterday, we would never have received our money, as they would have deleted the claims, having not received any notification of the dissolution of the "new" company.

So, to cut a very long rant short - I have now had to re-submit my claim and hope for the best................ The "sweetie" I spoke to on the phone this morning, obviously hadn't had her morning coffee, as her attitude was horrid!!!


Lovely people, HMRC - yeah - NOT!!!!



On the upside - the weather here today is GLORIOUS!!!!!

And........... I'm having surgery tomorrow, to remove my USB stick heart device!!!


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think I might love my plumber! My shower is now amazing thanks to whatever he did last night.



I know how you feel, after our boiler broke down in the snow 2years ago, plumber came over and fixed it in 5min (after DH struggled over 4hours).  I could see halo  above him & told him in my next life I will marry a plumber!!  Glad all sorted anyway


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> Apparently,some "genuis" in HMRC entered a 'space' somewhere in the name of the company, when entering both of our details, and so we were registered under another company file - one with no supporting documentation.
> 
> It turns out, had I not called them yesterday, we would never have received our money, as they would have deleted the claims, having not received any notification of the dissolution of the "new" company.
> 
> So, to cut a very long rant short - I have now had to re-submit my claim and hope for the best................ The "sweetie" I spoke to on the phone this morning, obviously hadn't had her morning coffee, as her attitude was horrid!!!
> 
> Lovely people, HMRC - yeah - NOT!!!!
> 
> On the upside - the weather here today is GLORIOUS!!!!!
> 
> And........... I'm having surgery tomorrow, to remove my USB stick heart device!!!



Oh I join you Fuzzog, to hate any big organisation....  Nothing is individual's fault and they cannot pinpoint when/how something went wrong.  At least it will be happening for you now and the revenue DO keep record case numbers so you can call again and ask to check it (whereas Mobile company don't!!)  Fingers crossed the money will come to your account asap!  Good luck with your PC surgery   hope it's painless!!


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> Oh I join you Fuzzog, to hate any big organisation....  Nothing is individual's fault and they cannot pinpoint when/how something went wrong.  At least it will be happening for you now and the revenue DO keep record case numbers so you can call again and ask to check it (whereas Mobile company don't!!)  Fingers crossed the money will come to your account asap!  Good luck with your PC surgery   hope it's painless!!



He he RR!!! I'm having my heart monitoring device removed from my chest - so it will be painful I'm afraid - but thank you for your kind wishes!! 

I call it a USB stick, as that's what the thing they've put inside me, looks like


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> He he RR!!! I'm having my heart monitoring device removed from my chest - so it will be painful I'm afraid - but thank you for your kind wishes!!
> 
> I call it a USB stick, as that's what the thing they've put inside me, looks like



Oh no, so sorry I really thought you were referring to actual USB related transfer/update etc - sincerely hope it won't be too bad/painful for you, is it just day procedure??  Take care


----------



## Bine

Does anybody know why the prices in UK and Netherlands Outlet are different?
I payed for my small Bryn 414,00 Euro-350,00 GBP in the Netherlands Outlet
and in York and Bicester it's 390,00 GBP-461,45 Euro!


----------



## handbagahholic

Ah fuzz that's so annoying im in an in going battle with an ex employer who won't pay my in hand wages because she thinks I've already had them and am lying to get more money!! Grr hope it gets sorted for you soon and fingers for the surgery tomorrow! X


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> Oh no, so sorry I really thought you were referring to actual USB related transfer/update etc - sincerely hope it won't be too bad/painful for you, is it just day procedure??  Take care



Hopefully day surgery so should be in and out tomorrow, then just wait for internal stitches to heal, and back to have external stitches removed next week. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Fuzzog

handbagahholic said:


> Ah fuzz that's so annoying im in an in going battle with an ex employer who won't pay my in hand wages because she thinks I've already had them and am lying to get more money!! Grr hope it gets sorted for you soon and fingers for the surgery tomorrow! X



Thank you!! X 

Ooh - she sounds like a nasty piece of work!!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Bine said:


> Does anybody know why the prices in UK and Netherlands Outlet are different?
> I payed for my small Bryn 414,00 Euro-350,00 GBP in the Netherlands Outlet
> and in York and Bicester it's 390,00 GBP-461,45 Euro!




Have no idea , I was going to buy a scarf last week York was going to charge me £75 , but in Bicester it was £65 ! I am not sure how they work it out


----------



## Louliu71

Bine said:


> Does anybody know why the prices in UK and Netherlands Outlet are different?
> I payed for my small Bryn 414,00 Euro-350,00 GBP in the Netherlands Outlet
> and in York and Bicester it's 390,00 GBP-461,45 Euro!



Could it be the tax is different?


----------



## Louliu71

Fuzzog said:


> Hopefully day surgery so should be in and out tomorrow, then just wait for internal stitches to heal, and back to have external stitches removed next week.
> 
> Thank you!!



Good luck and take care


----------



## Bine

Louliu71 said:


> Could it be the tax is different?



I don't think so because in the M shops and on M com it is vice versa.When i translate the amounst from GBP in Euro,in the Uk the prices are lower than the prices in The Netherland and Germany


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Fuzzog said:


> He he RR!!! I'm having my heart monitoring device removed from my chest - so it will be painful I'm afraid - but thank you for your kind wishes!!
> 
> I call it a USB stick, as that's what the thing they've put inside me, looks like



Ouch!! Hope it all goes well and isn't too painful.


----------



## Fuzzog

gunsandbanjos said:


> Ouch!! Hope it all goes well and isn't too painful.



Thank you!!  I'll be glad when it's over!!


----------



## kyliegul

Fuzzog said:


> He he RR!!! I'm having my heart monitoring device removed from my chest - so it will be painful I'm afraid - but thank you for your kind wishes!!
> 
> I call it a USB stick, as that's what the thing they've put inside me, looks like



Best wishes for tomorrow Fuzzog, and I agree, HMRC are very difficult to deal with! Hope they resolve it quickly and your redundancy is paid ASAP x


----------



## Fuzzog

kyliegul said:


> Best wishes for tomorrow Fuzzog, and I agree, HMRC are very difficult to deal with! Hope they resolve it quickly and your redundancy is paid ASAP x



Thank you!!


----------



## laura81

Fuzzog said:


> Thank you!!




Hope everything goes well tomorrow! x

Been a bit hectic with the move this week so just catching up on things in here!

Also got my new iPhone today, so I'm thinking I might need a new case for it...!  It's a bit annoying that my other iPhone case doesn't fit it now!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Juliemvis said:


> Have no idea , I was going to buy a scarf last week York was going to charge me £75 , but in Bicester it was £65 ! I am not sure how they work it out


All UK outlet prices should be the same, so if you find a discrepancy it's worth following it up with them.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bine said:


> Does anybody know why the prices in UK and Netherlands Outlet are different?
> I payed for my small Bryn 414,00 Euro-350,00 GBP in the Netherlands Outlet
> and in York and Bicester it's 390,00 GBP-461,45 Euro!


Hi Bine,

Outlet prices are based on retail price less 20%. If you go onto the Mulberry website and switch countries you'll find European prices are higher than UK ones, therefore the outlet prices will follow suit.....


----------



## Bine

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Bine,
> 
> Outlet prices are based on retail price less 20%. If you go onto the Mulberry website and switch countries you'll find European prices are higher than UK ones, therefore the outlet prices will follow suit.....



Hallo Moo,

yes,the European prices are higher but the price for the small Bryn was in the Roermond Outlet lower than in the UK Outlets.In Roermond it was 350,00 GBP and in UK it is 390,00 GBP.That surprised me :wondering but i was not angry about that


----------



## Reebeekins

Got to go in and have my wisdom teeth removed which I am petrified about but the upside is my lovely husband has said he will get me a Mulberry bag if I go into the hospital and don't freak out. Mulberry blackmail but so worth it! Now have to decide between the Del Rey and Alexa...


----------



## handbagahholic

Reebeekins said:


> Got to go in and have my wisdom teeth removed which I am petrified about but the upside is my lovely husband has said he will get me a Mulberry bag if I go into the hospital and don't freak out. Mulberry blackmail but so worth it! Now have to decide between the Del Rey and Alexa...




 Can't believe how horrible it is today!! Such vile weather!  Ohh reebeekins! Hope all goes well mulberry blackmail is the best kind 


Hope 




Kop


----------



## mulberryforbes

Reebeekins said:


> Got to go in and have my wisdom teeth removed which I am petrified about but the upside is my lovely husband has said he will get me a Mulberry bag if I go into the hospital and don't freak out. Mulberry blackmail but so worth it! Now have to decide between the Del Rey and Alexa...



oh you will be okay in the summer I had some root and bone removed under sedation by them cutting through my gum and was horrified at the thought and what the stitches would be like. To my delight it was fine completely painless healed really well and fast, the stitches were supposed to dissolve they didn't but again no pain when I had them taken out werks later:thumbup:   ohhhh a new bag, I vote lexi






handbagahholic said:


> Can't believe how horrible it is today!! Such vile weather!  Ohh reebeekins! Hope all goes well mulberry blackmail is the best kind
> 
> Kop




it was bright and clear here all day I took the girls to the indoor bouldering centre about 4pm when we came out at 6.30 it was dark and pouring down:o


&#9733; Happiness is freedom &#9733;


----------



## Fuzzog

Reebeekins said:


> Got to go in and have my wisdom teeth removed which I am petrified about but the upside is my lovely husband has said he will get me a Mulberry bag if I go into the hospital and don't freak out. Mulberry blackmail but so worth it! Now have to decide between the Del Rey and Alexa...



Wisdom teeth?!?!?  Oh you poor thing!!! If I were you, I'd go for the most expensive one tgey have (assuming you like it, of course!!)


----------



## ratrat

Reebeekins said:


> Got to go in and have my wisdom teeth removed which I am petrified about but the upside is my lovely husband has said he will get me a Mulberry bag if I go into the hospital and don't freak out. Mulberry blackmail but so worth it! Now have to decide between the Del Rey and Alexa...



Aww hate tooth problem, I will have to repair my filling next week, those needles makes me shadder - fingers crossed yours will be done swiftly painlessly - think about the outcome of Mulberry!!    Take care!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, Fuzzog you OK?  I guess all went smoothly since you are here - 

Sun shining outside, have a nice day everybody!  Nearly w/e, half term already... another half then almost Xmas!?    2013 is moving very fast - or am I just getting older


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> Morning, Fuzzog you OK?  I guess all went smoothly since you are here -
> 
> Sun shining outside, have a nice day everybody!  Nearly w/e, half term already... another half then almost Xmas!?    2013 is moving very fast - or am I just getting older



Hi RR!!


Things didn't go quite to plan - I'v ended up with 31 internal stitches, instead of the anticipated 8. But it was done under local anesthetic, so it meant I was in and out the same day. Sore now though. Had o drive DD into school this morning, so had to use my arm to change gear................... Never mind - Bicester next Friday!!!!! 


Hope everyone's ok.  Another beautiful day here today - I love the Autumn !!!!!


----------



## millyp

Hello, I am new to the purse forum and I hope you don't mind me coming in on your thread.  I have decided that I'd really like to buy an oak phoebe bag from ebay but I am worried about them being fakes!  I have now set up an paypal account for extra protection so I would hopefully get my money back if it is a fake.  But my question is: as Mulberry do not offer an authentification services, what evidence would I be able to give if it was fake to then get my money back - it would be my word against the sellers.  Is there an expert out there whose word they would take?  Also, I have been looking online at the hardware etc fake vs real and have been emailing ebay sellers asking for more pictures. I think ebay should state the pictures that need to be taken of the bag so that it is clear to potential buyersbut that is another matter...


----------



## ratrat

millyp said:


> Hello, I am new to the purse forum and I hope you don't mind me coming in on your thread.  I have decided that I'd really like to buy an oak phoebe bag from ebay but I am worried about them being fakes!  I have now set up an paypal account for extra protection so I would hopefully get my money back if it is a fake.  But my question is: as Mulberry do not offer an authentification services, what evidence would I be able to give if it was fake to then get my money back - it would be my word against the sellers.  Is there an expert out there whose word they would take?  Also, I have been looking online at the hardware etc fake vs real and have been emailing ebay sellers asking for more pictures. I think ebay should state the pictures that need to be taken of the bag so that it is clear to potential buyersbut that is another matter...



Authenticate before you buy - if there is no time, then before you pay!  Read the first page re. how to.  Good luck. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-803750-493.html


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> Hi RR!!
> 
> Things didn't go quite to plan - I'v ended up with 31 internal stitches, instead of the anticipated 8. But it was done under local anesthetic, so it meant I was in and out the same day. Sore now though. Had o drive DD into school this morning, so had to use my arm to change gear................... Never mind - Bicester next Friday!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok.  Another beautiful day here today - I love the Autumn !!!!!



Oh dear - be careful for driving for a while... wishing you very speedy recovery!


----------



## handbagahholic

Welcome to mulberry Milly! It's a slippery slope 

Aw Fuzz  hope your okay, be careful  

Had a busy day today can't wait to get home put my feet up and watch the soaps! (I know that sounds really boring!) it's driving me mad that I have 3parcels at my sisters waiting for me but I won't be able to get them until next week! 
Hope you've all had a good day


----------



## Dovey123

Hi all 
Just joined this forum and am finding my way around it slowly but surely ,being a bit of a techni-phobe !!
So ,I have just treated myself to my first Mulberry a beautiful emerald green Bayswater and I am in love .I have named her Dorothy . I am already planning another very soon ,and its my birthday next week so heres hoping


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh dove have you done a reveal I'm sure everyone would love to see that beautiful bays! 

Hope everyone's well today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Morning! 

Hope you're not too sore Fuzzog? 

Welcome to the madhouse Dovey, would love to see pictures of your new bays.


----------



## laura81

Morning everyone! Not been on much over the past two days, things have been hectic here!  

Going to have an hour later drinking tea and catching up on things on here!

Fuzzog - hope you're feeling a bit better x


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon, oh so fed up now, want to go home!!   So many people are coughing in the office, at this rate everybody will be ill by the time of flu jab next week.

Take care Fuzzog & Laura - look like another wet w/e... shall I change all the clothes/shoes now or will there be any more 'sudden warm' day to come??  I somehow doubt it 

Off to the most boring meeting in the world now - see you later everybody, I actually should have small package waiting at home if DD was a good girl and received it!!!  
Now I remembered about it that cheered me up a bit lol.


----------



## Fuzzog

Laying in bed, catching up. 

Welcome Dovey!!!!

It's bad for you here.......but we like it!!!!

Just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU for your kind thoughts and wishes. I stayed home today and took things more slowly. I'm grateful for my "Tony The Tiger" painkillers - they're grrrrrrrreat!!!   Just wish they didn't make my head feel so "fuzzy" though........


The rain is hammering against my window now, and the wind is picking up too. I doubt there'll be many leaves left on the trees in the morning. The 'silver lining' to this cloud?????? - it means winter is on the way, and with winter, comes CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning all  
ohh ratty did DD get your parcel? 

How are you this morning fuzz? Glad your home it's always nice to be home when your unwell, hope the pain meds kick in. Your right about the rain it's looking very bleak here! I am getting alittle more excited about Christmas now  I've not done much shopping for it though. Very disorganised this year!! 

Are you all settled into your new home now Laura? 

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## ratrat

Morning, Fuzzog glad you are on the mend...

Horrible rainy w/e and it seems going on that way for a while.  On top of that, DH just found some leak (after he did something under the sink a couple of days ago) so he looks like black thunder.  

DD & I will escape to Tesco to avoid his grumpyness - this is rare time that I'm happy to go to supermarket 

^^ Handbagholic yes she did, it's very small but I will do small reveal later perhaps!

Have a nice w/e everybody....


----------



## laura81

handbagahholic said:


> Morning all
> ohh ratty did DD get your parcel?
> 
> How are you this morning fuzz? Glad your home it's always nice to be home when your unwell, hope the pain meds kick in. Your right about the rain it's looking very bleak here! I am getting alittle more excited about Christmas now  I've not done much shopping for it though. Very disorganised this year!!
> 
> Are you all settled into your new home now Laura?
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day




Just about!  We've got the living room, bedroom and study decorated mostly, new kitchen is in and bathroom is getting done next weekend!

We're still negotiating over use of the 4th bedroom!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good evening Chat 
I hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Morning! Ended up sleeping in the living room last night, I was meant to be getting a sofa delivered today and so had the council collect my old one on Friday. Of course I'm now not getting my sofa til Tuesday so I dragged my mattress and everything through to living room as my bum was numb sitting on a hardwood floor!
It was either that or go to bed at about 7 o'clock lol, no tv in bedroom though.


----------



## wee drop o bush

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning! Ended up sleeping in the living room last night, I was meant to be getting a sofa delivered today and so had the council collect my old one on Friday. Of course I'm now not getting my sofa til Tuesday so I dragged my mattress and everything through to living room as my bum was numb sitting on a hardwood floor!
> It was either that or go to bed at about 7 o'clock lol, no tv in bedroom though.




Exciting :greengrin:


----------



## Cupcake2008

Aaw, Guns!  I hope your sofa does arrive on Tuesday.  Did you feel like you were having a sleepover in your own house?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

wee drop o bush said:


> Exciting :greengrin:





Cupcake2008 said:


> Aaw, Guns!  I hope your sofa does arrive on Tuesday.  Did you feel like you were having a sleepover in your own house?



Lol, you probably all think I'm a total tramp, I'm not really 

Actually getting 2 sofas but only 1 is coming on Tuesday, other coming next Sunday.

I got rid of old sofa Thursday afternoon as council said it had to be on kerbside by 7am so needed to do it Thursday really.

Built myself a nest of cushions and pillows thinking that would be fine til Tuesday but my back was aching. Gave in and took mattress through last night.

Can't wait til my living room is all lovely and finished.


----------



## josephinek

haha


----------



## handbagahholic

gunsandbanjos said:


> Lol, you probably all think I'm a total tramp, I'm not really
> 
> Actually getting 2 sofas but only 1 is coming on Tuesday, other coming next Sunday.
> 
> I got rid of old sofa Thursday afternoon as council said it had to be on kerbside by 7am so needed to do it Thursday really.
> 
> Built myself a nest of cushions and pillows thinking that would be fine til Tuesday but my back was aching. Gave in and took mattress through last night.
> 
> Can't wait til my living room is all lovely and finished.



Aw guns your back must be killing you, bet you can't wait for your sofa to come on tues  
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> Just about!  We've got the living room, bedroom and study decorated mostly, new kitchen is in and bathroom is getting done next weekend!
> 
> We're still negotiating over use of the 4th bedroom!



Aw good  that's brill! You've worked so quickly. I'm still sticking to move your stuff in while DH is at work


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  Sending good luck wishes for house organizing tPFers 

Weather forecast seems so miserable, rain rain and rain. :rain:
Oh well have a good start of the week everybody!!  I'm off to eye test this afternoon, thinking about PC specific glasses on company expenses.


----------



## Kriscat

Good morning, rr! Snow here in Norway today.....off to take a walk in the woods now(on sickleave due to shoulder surgery - doing okay!) Good luck on your eye test.


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning  I know what you mean ratty I didn't want to open the curtains this morning! I'm
Not off until Sunday no so I'm hoping for a nice day  

Oh a snowy walk in the woods sound nice  hope your recovery is quick

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## ratrat

Kriscat said:


> Good morning, rr! Snow here in Norway today.....off to take a walk in the woods now(on sickleave due to shoulder surgery - doing okay!) Good luck on your eye test.



Oh dear, be careful not to slip and put your hands down!!  Be safely off the motorbike too please - take care


----------



## Bine

The sun is shining and we have 17/18 °C.For tomorrow the weather forecast is so so good-24 °C.The summer is coming back....for one day


----------



## tortoiseperson

ratrat said:


> Oh well have a good start of the week everybody!!  I'm off to eye test this afternoon, thinking about PC specific glasses on company expenses.


I have 3 different kinds of glasses Rattie - I wear varifocals when out and about (and increasingly, around the house now) but for computer I find that I do better with my dedicated single-focus reading glasses.  With varifocals I needed to keep moving my head up and down like the Churchill dog and it was driving me insane, made me feel almost dizzy.

And for detailed sewing, for example on 36 threads to the inch linen, my optician made me a pair with extra magnification (issued with a warning not to wear them for too long, & not for any other purpose).


----------



## laura81

handbagahholic said:


> Aw good  that's brill! You've worked so quickly. I'm still sticking to move your stuff in while DH is at work




Luckily the two of us like things tidy & organised so we've moved pretty quickly!

We've compromised, I'm getting the spare room but Dan's getting a flat screen put in the conservatory for his xbox!


----------



## JeniA

laura81 said:


> Luckily the two of us like things tidy & organised so we've moved pretty quickly!
> 
> We've compromised, I'm getting the spare room but Dan's getting a flat screen put in the conservatory for his xbox!



Great compromise! Hope your bag storage is centre point in your new dressing room


----------



## handbagahholic

That's a very good compromise Laura  
I bet you can't wait to get everything in there 

Ladies I have a quick question, I love the conker bays that's just hit the outlet but I really wanted an oxblood bays, can anyone tell me if the colour is similar? Thankyou


----------



## Plemont

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside.... does Southend in the rain count?


----------



## ratrat

tortoiseperson said:


> I have 3 different kinds of glasses Rattie - I wear varifocals when out and about (and increasingly, around the house now) but for computer I find that I do better with my dedicated single-focus reading glasses.  With varifocals I needed to keep moving my head up and down like the Churchill dog and it was driving me insane, made me feel almost dizzy.
> 
> And for detailed sewing, for example on 36 threads to the inch linen, my optician made me a pair with extra magnification (issued with a warning not to wear them for too long, & not for any other purpose).



Funny enough (?) I was told that my right eye is better than 2years ago but left eye is worse!  Still within my general driving glasses, so I got VDU specific basic ones (tax deductible!).  
Wow your 'magnifying' glasses sounds amazing - do not drive with them on though


----------



## ImeldaM

Plemont said:


> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside.... does Southend in the rain count?



Snap!  Got caught out earlier when the heavens opened!  Hope you're enjoying your day out  - or do you live there?  'The Beach Hut' along the seafront towards Westcliff/Leigh is great for a dry out and 'pick-me-up' if our wonderful weather carries on..:sunnies


----------



## Plemont

ImeldaM said:


> Snap!  Got caught out earlier when the heavens opened!  Hope you're enjoying your day out  - or do you live there?  'The Beach Hut' along the seafront towards Westcliff/Leigh is great for a dry out and 'pick-me-up' if our wonderful weather carries on..:sunnies



Southend is my 'bolt hole' when I'm stressed and need a walk to blow the cobwebs away (cue obvious joke about 'forget the cobwebs _I_ nearly got blown away....')

I've just looked up the Beach Hut and will definitely try that next time - funnily enough that's the direction I was heading in before the heavens opened and I dashed into Gilbies for a traditional caff cuppa!


----------



## ImeldaM

Plemont said:


> Southend is my 'bolt hole' when I'm stressed and need a walk to blow the cobwebs away (cue obvious joke about 'forget the cobwebs _I_ nearly got blown away....')
> 
> I've just looked up the Beach Hut and will definitely try that next time - funnily enough that's the direction I was heading in before the heavens opened and I dashed into Gilbies for a traditional caff cuppa!



Nothing like a good cup of 'builders'!  I live in Leigh so, if you ever venture further west I can give you some recommendations for sustenance after a walk along the cliffs - there are so many great places for a coffee or something stronger, we're spoiled for choice.  Hope the wind worked its magic and blew your worries away.


----------



## anglk10

Hello everybody!
I just signed up and I'm new to Mulberry, the  administrator does not let me post any new subject yet... so I'm coming  here asking for help and I of course TIA 

I need to know if Mublerry Alexa bags do come with an *authenticity card* or only with a care information card?

Honestly  I'm mixed up... I've never seen any authenticity card on Ebay for the  Alexa bags...and I just bought one after some research it seems it's an  authentic by looking at the photos, the only thing that got me thinking  is :

When I asked the seller about the authenticity card, she  said Mulberry does not deliver authenticity cards, but she has the  delivery receipt without price. She states the bag was offered as a gift  to her and the person bought it on the official Mulberry website, but  she's selling it because too small for her...

I know I should have asked before buying (well I have not paid it yet through paypal), but I'm realising about it just now!

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

anglk10 said:


> Hello everybody!
> I just signed up and I'm new to Mulberry, the  administrator does not let me post any new subject yet... so I'm coming  here asking for help and I of course TIA
> 
> I need to know if Mublerry Alexa bags do come with an *authenticity card* or only with a care information card?
> 
> Honestly  I'm mixed up... I've never seen any authenticity card on Ebay for the  Alexa bags...and I just bought one after some research it seems it's an  authentic by looking at the photos, the only thing that got me thinking  is :
> 
> When I asked the seller about the authenticity card, she  said Mulberry does not deliver authenticity cards, but she has the  delivery receipt without price. She states the bag was offered as a gift  to her and the person bought it on the official Mulberry website, but  she's selling it because too small for her...
> 
> I know I should have asked before buying (well I have not paid it yet through paypal), but I'm realising about it just now!
> 
> thanks!!!!!


Welcome to the forum. 

Mulberrys do not come with an authenticity card. The easiest way to check if you bag is the genuine article is to post it on the authentication thread, where our lovely experts will take a look for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

Read the very first post which explains what you need to do.....


----------



## anglk10

Thank you!
Will do that


----------



## ratrat

Morning everybody!  Welcome anglk10 - fingers crossed 

DD & I did Ballgown shopping (for forthcoming 6th form do) yesterday, tried every single long dresse at Westfield (well, almost) and exhausted.  All those red carpet pics on the mags definitely send 'unreal' message to young girls me thinks!  Anyway we found one, went home & I ordered it online with discount, lol.

Off to check the 2days worth e-mails... see you later


----------



## annaswe

Wow rattie how fun for your dd, but can imagine that now if any time the expectations of how you want/can look can be hard to live up to. I am sure she's got your style expertise at hand though- if she is prepared to listen.
I remember those uni Balls when so many went OTT and looked positively scary.


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning ladies  sounds like a long day ratty, its a beautiful morning here! It's a shame I'm at work all day so won't get to see any of it! 

Hope at Least some of you get to enjoy the nice day


----------



## jp23

Good morning everyone! Ratty trying on clothes ( especially gowns) is exhausting! 
It's about 11am here in LA and the sun is definitely out the clouds cleared at 8am and I'm so disappointed i was hoping for a rainy day! Yesterday in design we were talking about color and it turned awkward when we had to tell one of our classmates he was colorblind (24 years old too!!) and somehow that got us to cat vision! I'd thought I share because I thought it was super trippy!! Lol! ( bottom is cat vision)  I hope you all are having a good morning/night


----------



## MsSJones

Good morning everyone! 

Bad weather unfortunately...

I'd rather stay in my bed all day, than attend my lecture...


----------



## ratrat

annaswe said:


> Wow rattie how fun for your dd, but can imagine that now if any time the expectations of how you want/can look can be hard to live up to. I am sure she's got your style expertise at hand though- if she is prepared to listen.
> I remember those uni Balls when so many went OTT and looked positively scary.



Morning, 'if she is prepared to listen'... did you listen your mum at 17yrs old?  I didn't!! At the next ball after this one, they have to 'reeling' with boys so there will be another kind of dress needed soon, no idea what they can do with shoes


----------



## ratrat

jp23 said:


> Good morning everyone! Ratty trying on clothes ( especially gowns) is exhausting!
> It's about 11am here in LA and the sun is definitely out the clouds cleared at 8am and I'm so disappointed i was hoping for a rainy day! Yesterday in design we were talking about color and it turned awkward when we had to tell one of our classmates he was colorblind (24 years old too!!) and somehow that got us to cat vision! I'd thought I share because I thought it was super trippy!! Lol! ( bottom is cat vision)  I hope you all are having a good morning/night
> View attachment 2376228



Oh, the top pic is breathtaking!  Bottom one is interesting 'translation' - makes me appreciate having normal vision (though old aged!)


----------



## ratrat

MsSJones said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad weather unfortunately...
> 
> I'd rather stay in my bed all day, than attend my lecture...



Morning - get out and go to lecture!  I'm already in the office (deferring opening the e-mails and enjoying my tPF moment, lol)

Have a nice day!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Just got a phone call.
MY CAR HAS ARRIVED!!!! OMG I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh co a new car! Do share  it's miserable here today but I'm optimistic,


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh co a new car! Do share  it's miserable here today but I'm optimistic,


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> Ohh co a new car! Do share  it's miserable here today but I'm optimistic,


It is a black audi A1 S line automatic . I am going to see it tomorrow but other things have to be sorted before I can drive her home. 
Gosh I can't concentrate today. It arrived much earlier than I expected. It was supposed to arrive early December.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning, URGHHH I've got the sniffles and its a horrible wet and windy day outside :rain:
I've done housework all week so today I'm taking a break. 
Hope you are all well :blossom:


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> It is a black audi A1 S line automatic . I am going to see it tomorrow but other things have to be sorted before I can drive her home.
> Gosh I can't concentrate today. It arrived much earlier than I expected. It was supposed to arrive early December.




Exciting! Can't wait for the reveal


----------



## MsSJones

ratrat said:


> Morning - get out and go to lecture!  I'm already in the office (deferring opening the e-mails and enjoying my tPF moment, lol)
> 
> Have a nice day!



I did and then the lecture was cancelled!! :rain::censor:


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Exciting! Can't wait for the reveal


going to see it tomorrow and may be able to bring it back wednesday


----------



## asmurre.l07

Am looking at buying a mulberry bag have seen loads on eBay recently that look great but are there any tell tales signs to confirm authentic? Any advice helpful thanks


----------



## asmurre.l07

I am new to mulberry and have been watching on eBay for a while how can you be sure that they are authentic? Any advice welcome


----------



## Charmaine13

asmurre.l07 said:


> I am new to mulberry and have been watching on eBay for a while how can you be sure that they are authentic? Any advice welcome



If you post which bag you are looking at on the 'AUTHENTICATE THIS MULBERRY' thread, they may be able to help you if you have any doubts over the authenticity of a bag.


----------



## handbagahholic

Very nice CP! I'm learning to drive in automatic and I love it! Car shopping very soon, don't think I'll be getting an Audi though!


----------



## ratrat

MsSJones said:


> I did and then the lecture was cancelled!! :rain::censor:



Oh no!  Now I feel slightly guilty -  - these days there should be quick text message network to let you know!?  In my days it was the notice on the board lol.


----------



## ratrat

asmurre.l07 said:


> I am new to mulberry and have been watching on eBay for a while how can you be sure that they are authentic? Any advice welcome



Welcome!   follow the advice Charmine gave you - good luck!!   Let us know when (not if) you get what you want!!


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> going to see it tomorrow and may be able to bring it back wednesday



Congrats for the new car CPrincess!  How exciting, well almost exciting to the bags 
Looking forward to non-M reveal then.


----------



## Kriscat

asmurre.l07 said:


> I am new to mulberry and have been watching on eBay for a while how can you be sure that they are authentic? Any advice welcome



Welcome to the forum! We are happy to help with authenticating, please read the first post on the thread properly, so you know how to post


----------



## ratrat

Kriscat said:


> Welcome to the forum! We are happy to help with authenticating, please read the first post on the thread properly, so you know how to post



^^ Ohh one of the three wise women spoke! :worthy:  Hi kris how is your shoulder!?


----------



## MsSJones

ratrat said:


> Oh no!  Now I feel slightly guilty -  - these days there should be quick text message network to let you know!?  In my days it was the notice on the board lol.



I always try to be 15-20 minutes earlier there in order to find a good seat and sort everything in time (papers, right notes etc.), so it was probably a bit my fault. They did announce it on twitter though, 6 minutes before the lecture was due to start.


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> Very nice CP! I'm learning to drive in automatic and I love it! Car shopping very soon, don't think I'll be getting an Audi though!


 automatics are so much better. I learned on an automatic when I was back in the Caribbean but then DH insisted I learn on a manual for my British license last year! But I have gone back to automatic. 



ratrat said:


> Congrats for the new car CPrincess!  How exciting, well almost exciting to the bags
> Looking forward to non-M reveal then.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Just got a phone call.
> MY CAR HAS ARRIVED!!!! OMG I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!



Yay! How exciting for you CP, I love Audi, my parents drive a TT and its a very nice car. They've done BMW, Mercedes etc and keep coming back to Audi.


----------



## laura81

Morning all!  Feel like I've been neglecting tpf lately!

CP - congrats on the new car, very exciting!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Yay! How exciting for you CP, I love Audi, my parents drive a TT and its a very nice car. They've done BMW, Mercedes etc and keep coming back to Audi.



saw it today when I went to finalise payment etc. It is still in its wrapping. I didn't know cars came wrapped!

should be able to bring it home with me on wednesday


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Hope it's gift wrapped CP!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, horrendous weather outside (at least sounds like) but nice 1hour extra in bed!

CP enjoy unwrapped new car resents shame it will be done already or we could enjoy looooong unwrapping reveal! 

I cleared out 5 suckful old bits & pieces yesterday, felt great loading them up in the car, went to the tip and it was just closed ... came home deflated and it was heavy raining when I was carrying back to the garage (needed car in the evening)... totally in black mood then DH said 'Why did you bring them back?'  I could bite his head off ullhair:

Hope everybody had better Saturday then me!   Enjoy the rest of w/e!


----------



## chicmum

I'm new to this but really enjoying reading all these posts from everyone. I've purchased so many Mulberry bags over the years but have auctioned many of them in the last couple of years on Ebay to raise funds for charity climbs of large mountains all over the world. My husband unfortunately keeps getting a recurring form of Grade 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma and I discovered that I can raise a lot of funds for my deposits for these climbs by auctioning by bags. My climbs themselves raise substantial amounts of money which go towards various cancer charities and I figure that supporting medical science is so important- bags are replaceable. I have 4 left now but am hoping to get a new one soon. My next climb won't be for over a year now as the chemo has just started again. Just my story anyway


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Hi Chicmum, so pleased you have joined us.

How lovely of you to sell your bags to fund your charity climbs, and you're totally right, bags are very replaceable! People are not, I'd sell all my bags, in fact give them away in a heartbeat if it meant my daughter was cured of all her medical conditions.

Hope your husbands chemo goes well xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ratrat said:


> I cleared out 5 suckful old bits & pieces yesterday, felt great loading them up in the car, went to the tip and it was just closed ... came home deflated and it was heavy raining when I was carrying back to the garage (needed car in the evening)... totally in black mood then DH said 'Why did you bring them back?'  I could bite his head off ullhair:
> 
> Hope everybody had better Saturday then me!   Enjoy the rest of w/e!



How annoying Ratrat!! Hope your Sunday is better


----------



## laura81

chicmum said:


> I'm new to this but really enjoying reading all these posts from everyone. I've purchased so many Mulberry bags over the years but have auctioned many of them in the last couple of years on Ebay to raise funds for charity climbs of large mountains all over the world. My husband unfortunately keeps getting a recurring form of Grade 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma and I discovered that I can raise a lot of funds for my deposits for these climbs by auctioning by bags. My climbs themselves raise substantial amounts of money which go towards various cancer charities and I figure that supporting medical science is so important- bags are replaceable. I have 4 left now but am hoping to get a new one soon. My next climb won't be for over a year now as the chemo has just started again. Just my story anyway




Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll like it here.  What a wonderful way to use your bags and what a wonderful experience for you to be able to climb all over the world!

What bags do you have just now?


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  There were 5 big trees blocking the roads, but somehow arrived at the office.

*chicmum* welcome, what a wonderful way to integrate bags - I admire your forward thinking, it must be hard sometimes - do feel free to come here & chat anytime!

Wishing everybody a nice fresh week -


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi please can anyone help me authenticate this mulberry mini alexa handbag. I bought it off eBay it looks good but it doesn't quite feel right. The first thing is that the dustbag as the mulberry symbol on the left Hand side and it looks wrong. I am mulberry novice so would appreciate any authentication or help that you could offer thanks shirley


----------



## wee drop o bush

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi please can anyone help me authenticate this mulberry mini alexa handbag. I bought it off eBay it looks good but it doesn't quite feel right. The first thing is that the dustbag as the mulberry symbol on the left Hand side and it looks wrong. I am mulberry novice so would appreciate any authentication or help that you could offer thanks shirley






Charmaine13 said:


> *If you post which bag you are looking at on the 'AUTHENTICATE THIS MULBERRY' thread, they may be able to help you if you have any doubts over the authenticity of a bag.*




As you've previously been told, there is a dedicated Mulberry Authentication Thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...ead-post-1-first-803750-512.html#post25602847
This thread is not for authentication purposes


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon Chat, I hope you've all weathered St Jude ok :storm:
We escaped it here thankfully


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lily is back with new chains. Still waiting on her big sister.
I missed my lily!


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> Lily is back with new chains. Still waiting on her big sister.
> I missed my lily!
> View attachment 2380504




Yay! Looks fab, glad you got her back, I'd be lost without my lily


----------



## wee drop o bush

JeniA said:


> Yay! Looks fab, glad you got her back, I'd be lost without my lily




Me too! It's gorgeous


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Yay! Looks fab, glad you got her back, I'd be lost without my lily



Thank you. Can't wait to get back my medium lily.



wee drop o bush said:


> Me too! It's gorgeous



Every girl needs a lily! She is as good as new although I didn't change the postman's lock so there are some scratches there. Gives her character!


----------



## Juliemvis

CPrincessUK said:


> Lily is back with new chains. Still waiting on her big sister.
> I missed my lily!
> View attachment 2380504




Lovely she looks great


----------



## Juliemvis

Shhh don't tell my DH but I have just ordered the bayswater clutch wallet from the outlet  PayPal have just payed in my favour for my other bag that Royal Mail lost, so I have ordered a little treat


----------



## chicmum

laura81 said:


> Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll like it here.  What a wonderful way to use your bags and what a wonderful experience for you to be able to climb all over the world!
> 
> What bags do you have just now?


 
Thank you, it's worthwhile and as I've said my bags can be replaced. I'm an air traffic controller by trade but have taken time out at the moment whilst this chemo is ongoing as we've got a 9yr old son who I keep distracted from his Dad's treatments.
At present I've got 2 Bayswaters, one being an East-West, a regular Alexa and and old vintage messenger- so enough to keep me smiling still 
People seem very nice and genuine on here which is just what I need.


----------



## chicmum

ratrat said:


> Morning!  There were 5 big trees blocking the roads, but somehow arrived at the office.
> 
> *chicmum* welcome, what a wonderful way to integrate bags - I admire your forward thinking, it must be hard sometimes - do feel free to come here & chat anytime!
> 
> Wishing everybody a nice fresh week - [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you ratrat and you enjoy your week too


----------



## CPrincessUK

chicmum said:


> I'm new to this but really enjoying reading all these posts from everyone. I've purchased so many Mulberry bags over the years but have auctioned many of them in the last couple of years on Ebay to raise funds for charity climbs of large mountains all over the world. My husband unfortunately keeps getting a recurring form of Grade 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma and I discovered that I can raise a lot of funds for my deposits for these climbs by auctioning by bags. My climbs themselves raise substantial amounts of money which go towards various cancer charities and I figure that supporting medical science is so important- bags are replaceable. I have 4 left now but am hoping to get a new one soon. My next climb won't be for over a year now as the chemo has just started again. Just my story anyway


Welcome to the forum and I think what you are doing for charity and your husband is amazing 
I am sure you will feel comfortable here. We are a nice bunch!


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> Lily is back with new chains. Still waiting on her big sister.
> I missed my lily!
> View attachment 2380504



Yaaaaaay that's lovely result, looks perfect, congrats, so many lovely lilies around on this forum, I'm beninng to wobble...   If M ever makes the size between small & med, I will be in trouble!

Anyway enjoy the beauty whilst waiting for big sis!!!


----------



## batfish

CPrincessUK said:


> Lily is back with new chains. Still waiting on her big sister.
> I missed my lily!
> View attachment 2380504




She looks good.  I think I need one of these next!


----------



## ratrat

Juliemvis said:


> Shhh don't tell my DH but I have just ordered the bayswater clutch wallet from the outlet  PayPal have just payed in my favour for my other bag that Royal Mail lost, so I have ordered a little treat



Thank you for making me smile as the first thing of the day!   It will come small box hopefully so that your DH won't notice 

Which colour did you go?  Can't wait to see the reveal...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Glad you have Lily back CP, she looks good as new!

I have more plumbing drama grr, woke up to find water coming through ceiling in hall and big puddle on floor!!! Thinking of turning it into a water feature...


----------



## Juliemvis

ratrat said:


> Thank you for making me smile as the first thing of the day!   It will come small box hopefully so that your DH won't notice
> 
> Which colour did you go?  Can't wait to see the reveal...




Hello I ordered the flame  that was all they  had in Cheshire oaks , I am still in two minds if I really want it really lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Juliemvis said:


> Hello I ordered the flame  that was all they  had in Cheshire oaks , I am still in two minds if I really want it really lol



Bag twin!!!!! It's gorgeous in this pop of colour and can double as a purse too......fab IMO......a defo keeper!!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

elvisfan4life said:


> Bag twin!!!!! It's gorgeous in this pop of colour and can double as a purse too......fab IMO......a defo keeper!!!!



Thank you elvisfan i wear a lot of black so she will go well , and also i am not a big bag person i only need my oyster and credit card in a bag and my phone lol ,


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!

Hope everyone else had a better day lol.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.



What a nightmare Hun.......insurance can sort out the flat ......poor wee mite fingers crossed she is better and home soon....give her an extra big hug from me


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.


Thinking of you and your little daughter Hun. Hope today is a start of positive things to come. Roll on the Hogmanay for you! Xx


----------



## laura81

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.




Oh Guns, what a horrible day!  The insurers will sort everything out for you and hopefully quickly.

More importantly though, I hope DD makes a swift recovery this time and the poor little soul gets back home with you soon. x


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.



Oh no Guns, poor little DD, hope she is not in pain and looked after well.  Fingers crossed for the swift recovery.

As for the boiler - well, let's look on the bright side, you will have newly decorated hall and lights and floor all ready before winter & Xmas, then you will have wonderful beginning of new year!!!! Take care -


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.


Oh no sorry to hear about your DD and hope they sort her out properly. Insurance will sort out the flat so focus on your lovely daughter and try not to worry too much about the other stuff.

I can totally understand how you feel, we had a leak from the water tank a couple of weeks ago and I was so alarmed especially as I was home alone when it happened. Fortunately David wilson had to sort it out as everything is still under warranty. 

sending hugs and hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## CPrincessUK

My new car baby will be coming home with me today...............................


----------



## elvisfan4life

Talk about enabling......my mums doctor always drools over mums bags.....and so mum told her about the outlets.....doc then persuaded her,husband to visit Portsmouth and popped into shepton mallet on the way home....result she has her perfect mulberry bag and a much poorer hubby who won't be rushing to visit England again in a hurry lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> My new car baby will be coming home with me today...............................



Exciting!!!!,


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> My new car baby will be coming home with me today...............................


----------



## wee drop o bush

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today, yesterday was horrendous. DD is ill again and has been admitted to hospital, and the guy upstairs boiler failed and poured its contents through the ceiling of my flat! It's a mess, insurer says every floor bar the bathroom needs replaced, new lights and hall needs redecorated!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a better day lol.




Thinking of you both, that sounds like a nightmare of a day :rain:


----------



## asmurre.l07

Does anyone know where or how I could get a chocolate brown long strap with silver fastenings for my mulberry mitzy bag as only has short shoulder strap thanks


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> My new car baby will be coming home with me today...............................



  we definitely need pictures!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thank you for your kind words everyone, DD is on the mend, some kind of virus apparently.

House is habitable but smells very damp and floors are very warped and damaged. Not the end of the world


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone, DD is on the mend, some kind of virus apparently.
> 
> House is habitable but smells very damp and floors are very warped and damaged. Not the end of the world


Thank goodness DD is on the mend....you poor thing the worry must be awful...glass of,vino for you tonight


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank goodness DD is on the mend....you poor thing the worry must be awful...glass of,vino for you tonight



I don't do wine, I do have some lovely bourbon though! I was drinking Cafe Patron last night which is coffee flavoured tequila, it is delicious.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> I don't do wine, I do have some lovely bourbon though! I was drinking Cafe Patron last night which is coffee flavoured tequila, it is delicious.



Well you deserve some of whatever you fancy!!!!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Talk about enabling......my mums doctor always drools over mums bags.....and so mum told her about the outlets.....doc then persuaded her,husband to visit Portsmouth and popped into shepton mallet on the way home....result she has her perfect mulberry bag and a much poorer hubby who won't be rushing to visit England again in a hurry lol



Well obviously you set off your mum then her doc - then her friends, etc etc ... women and handbags lol, lovely thoughts


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> My new car baby will be coming home with me today...............................



Waiting here patiently - or should I look into non-m thread - later...


----------



## laura81

Had my first day hobbling about without a crutch today!  Very slow and unsteady, but it's nice to be rid of them!

Also just lost out on a electric blue lily, gutted!!


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone, DD is on the mend, some kind of virus apparently.
> 
> House is habitable but smells very damp and floors are very warped and damaged. Not the end of the world



So glad your DD is ok 
Hope the insurance company will move swiftly for you all, fingerd crossed (at least no bags were damaged, right?)   Joke aside, do take care...


----------



## Senzafine_

Oooooh, CP! You must be over the moon! Enjoy 



gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone, DD is on the mend, some kind of virus apparently.
> 
> House is habitable but smells very damp and floors are very warped and damaged. Not the end of the world



Glad to hear DD is getting better, what a nightmare day. I hope the insurance sorts this out as smoothly and quickly as possible for you! Enjoy some of that bourbon, you've deserved it 



laura81 said:


> Had my first day hobbling about without a crutch today!  Very slow and unsteady, but it's nice to be rid of them!
> 
> Also just lost out on a electric blue lily, gutted!!



That must be a relief to be rid of them! Wishing you a quick and easy recovery. Was there another blue Lily (I just revealed mine yesterday) auctioned somewhere or were you also bidding with me and melonsox?  If there was another one of these rare beauties sold, I hope she went to someone on here.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ratrat said:


> So glad your DD is ok
> Hope the insurance company will move swiftly for you all, fingerd crossed (at least no bags were damaged, right?)   Joke aside, do take care...



Thanks I had the fear that the bags under my bed would get wet when we had to lift mattress to stop it getting wet! Thankfully all is good


----------



## laura81

Senzafine_ said:


> Oooooh, CP! You must be over the moon! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear DD is getting better, what a nightmare day. I hope the insurance sorts this out as smoothly and quickly as possible for you! Enjoy some of that bourbon, you've deserved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a relief to be rid of them! Wishing you a quick and easy recovery. Was there another blue Lily (I just revealed mine yesterday) auctioned somewhere or were you also bidding with me and melonsox?  If there was another one of these rare beauties sold, I hope she went to someone on here.




It is such a relief! Still not getting around anywhere fast though!

It was a different one, unfortunately slipped through my fingers!  Yours is gorgeous though, probably good for my bank balance that I missed out to be honest!


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone, DD is on the mend, some kind of virus apparently.
> 
> House is habitable but smells very damp and floors are very warped and damaged. Not the end of the world


 
Aah Guns, glad to hear your beautiful daughter is on the mend.  Poor little sweetheart.  Hope she has a speedy recovery.

I hope the insurance sort out the house quickly for you.  Big hugs to you and your daughter x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Side shot of my new lovely as I can't show number plate.
Gorgeous car
DH is annoyed I dinged an alloy. Oops


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Side shot of my new lovely as I can't show number plate.
> Gorgeous car
> DH is annoyed I dinged an alloy. Oops
> View attachment 2383201




Awesome new car CP, I can see why you're excited!


----------



## Juliemvis

CPrincessUK said:


> Side shot of my new lovely as I can't show number plate.
> Gorgeous car
> DH is annoyed I dinged an alloy. Oops
> View attachment 2383201




Wow  lovely car


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lovely car, CP!  Oops about alloy but these things happen


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Side shot of my new lovely as I can't show number plate.
> Gorgeous car
> DH is annoyed I dinged an alloy. Oops
> View attachment 2383201


Gosh! She's beautiful! Ave fun this week DP X


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> Side shot of my new lovely as I can't show number plate.
> Gorgeous car
> DH is annoyed I dinged an alloy. Oops
> View attachment 2383201



Super!  Def worth go for alloy - very cool 
(The colour will go with any of your handbags too )

Congrats!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Awesome new car CP, I can see why you're excited!


Thank you. I love it!



Juliemvis said:


> Wow  lovely car


 thanks



Cupcake2008 said:


> Lovely car, CP!  Oops about alloy but these things happen


I know, don't know why DH is acting like it's the end of the world.... men! humph. But have booked in for some refresher lessons as I have moved to a new place so don't know the roads. 


beaver232 said:


> Gosh! She's beautiful! Ave fun this week DP X





ratrat said:


> Super!  Def worth go for alloy - very cool
> (The colour will go with any of your handbags too )
> hehe, that's what I thought. black goes with everything.
> 
> Congrats!!!


thanks


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ok ladies, any advice for a relatively newbie driver. An automatic is definitely right for me but I need more driving experience and DH shouting in my ear is just giving me anxiety!!!!  But I will not be too afraid to drive my new car. Humph.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Awesome new car CP, I can see why you're excited!



is your daughter home from hospital as yet? hope she is better.


----------



## laura81

CPrincessUK said:


> Ok ladies, any advice for a relatively newbie driver. An automatic is definitely right for me but I need more driving experience and DH shouting in my ear is just giving me anxiety!!!!  But I will not be too afraid to drive my new car. Humph.




Go out with a friend who drives, much less stressful than DH!

Or what about considering advanced driving lessons?  One of my friends took them and it built her confidence up.


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> Go out with a friend who drives, much less stressful than DH!
> 
> Or what about considering advanced driving lessons?  One of my friends took them and it built her confidence up.


That is excellent advice. I have booked in for some advanced lessons. It doesn't help as I am completely unfamiliar with the roads here so a shouting DH is NOT what I need when I haven't really driven in ages.
But I am still excited and hopefully I will become a better driver.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> is your daughter home from hospital as yet? hope she is better.



Yes she is thank you CP, they think she had a virus.

Thank you everyone else for your kind words for DD xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Second insurance assessor has been and in addition to new floors throughout I also need new ceilings, awesome!


----------



## laura81

CPrincessUK said:


> That is excellent advice. I have booked in for some advanced lessons. It doesn't help as I am completely unfamiliar with the roads here so a shouting DH is NOT what I need when I haven't really driven in ages.
> But I am still excited and hopefully I will become a better driver.




I was in opposite position, I tried to teach Dan to drive and we lasted about 20 minutes!



gunsandbanjos said:


> Yes she is thank you CP, they think she had a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone else for your kind words for DD xx




Glad to hear she's feeling a bit brighter!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> I was in opposite position, I tried to teach Dan to drive and we lasted about 20 minutes!


Ahahahaha. That is hilarious! NEVER learn to drive with a partner. It is the worst! Haha.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.



Oh Guns it must be horrible...had a similar thing happen to,me years ago when I lived in a ground floor flat....but it will,get sorted Hun chin up and give that lovely wee one a big hug from me


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.



Sorry to hear about this guns. I have had a few dealings with insurance companies, I would ring them and see if they can come sooner and ask them if ok to lift carpets sooner. For a couple of reasons really.

1) the damp smell may become a health risk, especially for DD, as it's begins to dry out it will turn to mould

2) it could be doing more damage to your floorboards

I know they will be busy, but can't believe it's taking them that long.

Personally I would be concerned from a health perspective and I am sure they will understand.

Tell them you will take pictures if needed, but point out the smell is quite bad and will get worse.

Good luck


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.


Feeling gutted for you Hun. Hope you can find nice things for you and DD daughter to do, in order to take your mind off this dreadful situation xx


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahahahaha. That is hilarious! NEVER learn to drive with a partner. It is the worst! Haha.


Hope you're having lots on fun in your new beauty CP. I'm starting lessons with DD next month, lord help me ( and her !!!!


----------



## Candysroom

gunsandbanjos said:


> Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.




Can it get worse for you. Guns? Not right for you or especially DDs health! Horrible !!!!


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:


> Ok ladies, any advice for a relatively newbie driver. An automatic is definitely right for me but I need more driving experience and DH shouting in my ear is just giving me anxiety!!!!  But I will not be too afraid to drive my new car. Humph.




Oh dear! It can only get better CP... You need a few drives with just a beautiful bag in the passenger seat


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahahahaha. That is hilarious! NEVER learn to drive with a partner. It is the worst! Haha.



Evening!  Oh what a day, total mess at the work and M25 was just giant car park!!!!

Anyway those posts reminded me when I came to UK 23years ago, I just converted driving license, confidently drove out with DH on passenger seat - btw we don't have roundabout in Japan - when DH(to be then) told me 'OK Go straight over that round about' I did drive straight over the small glassed hill to the top - DH looked like .. we nearly devorced before even get married then


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Bleurgh, sitting drying my hair and wondered what the horrible smell was, realised its my carpet! Contents assessor isn't coming til Wednesday so I can't lift it til at least then. It smells disgusting, it's still wet and gross, waaaaaahhhh.



Oh no, hope it won't be too bad too long, think positive for the all new carpet & ceiling and lightings, all free!!!!


----------



## kyliegul

Louliu71 said:


> Sorry to hear about this guns. I have had a few dealings with insurance companies, I would ring them and see if they can come sooner and ask them if ok to lift carpets sooner. For a couple of reasons really.
> 
> 1) the damp smell may become a health risk, especially for DD, as it's begins to dry out it will turn to mould
> 
> 2) it could be doing more damage to your floorboards
> 
> I know they will be busy, but can't believe it's taking them that long.
> 
> Personally I would be concerned from a health perspective and I am sure they will understand.
> 
> Tell them you will take pictures if needed, but point out the smell is quite bad and will get worse.
> 
> Good luck



I second this Guns, you shouldn't be living in damp conditions - have your insurers not found you alternative accommodation, especially with DD's health issues? My boss's house flooded in July (her water tank went pop or something weird, up in her attic) and her insurers, direct line had assessors there within 24hrs and big drier machine thingys within a couple of days to try and prevent the fousty smell/mould developing. Most insurers should have terms in place to find you safe, warm and dry alternate accommodation if your premises are not liveable/dangerous/damp etc.

I know you've got a heck of a lot on but really do try and badger your insurers, it's awful to think of you and DD being stuck in a damp soggy flat


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks for all the advice ladies, the buildings insurance assessors were here very quickly, one with hours!! The other the next day, we asked about a dehumidifier but they said we didn't need one.

My flat is habitable so don't worry I'm not living in a swamp lol, everywhere bar the bedroom is hardwood flooring so while they are damaged they are ok to live with, my bedroom carpet is a bit yucky though.

It could have been so much worse though, thank god for my parents! If it hadn't been for them my flat would probably been ruined. 

I found the leak before I went to work and shut my water off, at this point it was only dripping through the doorway in my hall cupboard, so I phoned my dad to ask him to call his mate the plumber who did all my other work.

I went to work thinking it would be fine, my parents popped round as they were looking after DD because she was ill and they were taking her to the doctors just along the road from me. Well within about half an hour the water started coming from the light fittings in my hallway and bedroom!

They start frantically running round to put pots/Tupperware etc round to catch the water. My dad went to see if the guy upstairs was in to check whether he had a leak, couldn't get him so called my factors who called the guy to get him to return to his flat.

Water was pouring into my hall cupboard and getting everything wet, my lovely mum and dad emptied it as quick as possible with my mum holding an umbrella over my dad as water was pouring down his back lol. They really are amazing, I dread to think what state my flat would be in if they hadn't come round.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eep, sorry for the epic post!


----------



## CPrincessUK

beaver232 said:


> Hope you're having lots on fun in your new beauty CP. I'm starting lessons with DD next month, lord help me ( and her !!!!


hahahahahahahahaha Good luck with that!



Candysroom said:


> Oh dear! It can only get better CP... You need a few drives with just a beautiful bag in the passenger seat


I agree, my bays will make much better passengers than the DH!



ratrat said:


> Evening!  Oh what a day, total mess at the work and M25 was just giant car park!!!!
> 
> Anyway those posts reminded me when I came to UK 23years ago, I just converted driving license, confidently drove out with DH on passenger seat - btw we don't have roundabout in Japan - when DH(to be then) told me 'OK Go straight over that round about' I did drive straight over the small glassed hill to the top - DH looked like .. we nearly devorced before even get married then


Oh my I almost choked when I read this!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha
We dont have roundabouts where I come from either!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks for all the advice ladies, the buildings insurance assessors were here very quickly, one with hours!! The other the next day, we asked about a dehumidifier but they said we didn't need one.
> 
> My flat is habitable so don't worry I'm not living in a swamp lol, everywhere bar the bedroom is hardwood flooring so while they are damaged they are ok to live with, my bedroom carpet is a bit yucky though.
> 
> It could have been so much worse though, thank god for my parents! If it hadn't been for them my flat would probably been ruined.
> 
> I found the leak before I went to work and shut my water off, at this point it was only dripping through the doorway in my hall cupboard, so I phoned my dad to ask him to call his mate the plumber who did all my other work.
> 
> I went to work thinking it would be fine, my parents popped round as they were looking after DD because she was ill and they were taking her to the doctors just along the road from me. Well within about half an hour the water started coming from the light fittings in my hallway and bedroom!
> 
> They start frantically running round to put pots/Tupperware etc round to catch the water. My dad went to see if the guy upstairs was in to check whether he had a leak, couldn't get him so called my factors who called the guy to get him to return to his flat.
> 
> Water was pouring into my hall cupboard and getting everything wet, my lovely mum and dad emptied it as quick as possible with my mum holding an umbrella over my dad as water was pouring down his back lol. They really are amazing, I dread to think what state my flat would be in if they hadn't come round.


you are lucky to have such lovely parents. What a situation!
How are you today?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> you are lucky to have such lovely parents. What a situation!
> How are you today?



I'm unbelievably lucky, they are amazing, if I am half as good at parenting as they are I would be very pleased.

I'm good, a teeny bit hungover but ok lol. Had a few drinks after work last night, was nice to relax after such a stressful week.

How are you? How's the driving going?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ratrat said:


> Evening!  Oh what a day, total mess at the work and M25 was just giant car park!!!!
> 
> Anyway those posts reminded me when I came to UK 23years ago, I just converted driving license, confidently drove out with DH on passenger seat - btw we don't have roundabout in Japan - when DH(to be then) told me 'OK Go straight over that round about' I did drive straight over the small glassed hill to the top - DH looked like .. we nearly devorced before even get married then



 funniest thing I've read in ages Ratrat


----------



## laura81

Morning all!

Guns, your parents are superheroes!  Although I did laugh at the thought of your poor dad trying to work and your mum following him with the umbrella!

It's such a miserable day today! I was looking forward to a day out with the girls for some lunch and Christmas shopping but its wild out!


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks for all the advice ladies, the buildings insurance assessors were here very quickly, one with hours!! The other the next day, we asked about a dehumidifier but they said we didn't need one.
> 
> My flat is habitable so don't worry I'm not living in a swamp lol, everywhere bar the bedroom is hardwood flooring so while they are damaged they are ok to live with, my bedroom carpet is a bit yucky though.
> 
> It could have been so much worse though, thank god for my parents! If it hadn't been for them my flat would probably been ruined.
> 
> I found the leak before I went to work and shut my water off, at this point it was only dripping through the doorway in my hall cupboard, so I phoned my dad to ask him to call his mate the plumber who did all my other work.
> 
> I went to work thinking it would be fine, my parents popped round as they were looking after DD because she was ill and they were taking her to the doctors just along the road from me. Well within about half an hour the water started coming from the light fittings in my hallway and bedroom!
> 
> They start frantically running round to put pots/Tupperware etc round to catch the water. My dad went to see if the guy upstairs was in to check whether he had a leak, couldn't get him so called my factors who called the guy to get him to return to his flat.
> 
> Water was pouring into my hall cupboard and getting everything wet, my lovely mum and dad emptied it as quick as possible with my mum holding an umbrella over my dad as water was pouring down his back lol. They really are amazing, I dread to think what state my flat would be in if they hadn't come round.


 
Oh Guns, when it rains it really pours!  No pun intended, honest!  There's a rainbow and sunshine coming shortly.

Your parents are superheroes and I love the image of your mum holding an umbrella over your dad, whilst your dad's emptying the hall cupboard 

I hope you and your daughter have a relaxing weekend x


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm unbelievably lucky, they are amazing, if I am half as good at parenting as they are I would be very pleased.
> 
> I'm good, a teeny bit hungover but ok lol. Had a few drinks after work last night, was nice to relax after such a stressful week.
> 
> How are you? How's the driving going?


You are a great mum guns! 
I drove 80 miles today as DH had a lunch to attend to meet parents of his students in Oxford.
I stayed on the slow lane on the motorway and refused DH's pleas to overtake as it was my first time and I was quite happy to drive behind the lorry at 55. Haha.
But it was ok and now I shall be a passenger driver on our way to visit his family


----------



## Fommom

I'm a slow but steady driver too! The one benefit is that this has rubbed off on my daughter who is now driving and is quite happy to wait patiently! My son is 16-I think he'll take after his dad!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> I'm a slow but steady driver too! The one benefit is that this has rubbed off on my daughter who is now driving and is quite happy to wait patiently! My son is 16-I think he'll take after his dad!!


Hehe. I was quite happy to take my time and feel safe. One day I will go into the middle lane


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon - oh very quiet here, no post since Saturday!

Everybody must be busy.... somehow everybody at work now say 'can you do this before Xmas?'

Wishing all the fresh new week - despite the weather.... annual fireworks this week at DD's school but it says heavy rain!  They have to decide today, how much food (bacon sandwich etc) to order to sell to the visitors apparently - joy of the English weather & outdoor event!  Oh well they can freeze at least.

Any new reveals??  Off to have a look...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ladies I need to rant.
I had a tradesman in my home on Friday from a well known blinds company (spent £1000 on blinds). The blinds are beautiful. However the tradesman had sticky fingers and made off with my iphone charger which was in a room that did not require a blind. I phoned today to inform the company of the incident, I just wanted it logged in case there were further complaints and for a discussion to be held with him about respecting people's property etc. They phoned him and then called me back to say no he didnt accidentally take the charger. I got so annoyed. I told them that wasn't the purpose, that the individual had stolen my item. they tried to imply I couldnt leave a negative review as it would be libel and if I had an issue I could phone the police. So I did just that and reported the theft to the police. 
Do you think I overreacted? DH says I should have just left it. I just feel that this person is a danger to others. It is not some 'rogue' trading company but one that is nationally known and respected. I have images of little old ladies being taken advantage of. I feel so violated that I trusted this individual to let him into my home and my trust was completely broken. 
Has anyone ever had anything similar?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

That's not on at all CP, the company should have taken it much more seriously. How can you be sure that's all he took?


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> That's not on at all CP, the company should have taken it much more seriously. How can you be sure that's all he took?


that is the thing. I am not sure. he could have taken more stuff but the charger was obvious as I use it every day/night. I have one upstairs in the guest bedroom (currently being used as master until the bed arrives for the master) and one I keep downstairs.

it angers me that the company was so unprofessional and fobbed me off. It is quite serious if their tradesmen steal items from customers' homes. I would not think that is something that should be taken lightly. It is not as though I were making a fuss to try to get a reduction or something. I said I was very happy with the blinds, but not the fact my charger was taken.

Don't expect the police to find or do anything much but if it were up to me I would ask for his client list and phone up his clients and ask them whether any items have gone missing. 

Also I may discover later that something else is missing which is not so obvious so I am right to log the incident with the police for insurance purposes.


----------



## ratrat

Morning CP - oh dear so sorry to hear this, you are right to record the incident.  I guess he just used the charger and thought 'I can have spare one! Nobody will notice or make fuss for such small thing....'

Hopefully nothing else was taken (all your handbags are safe, right!?)  It's such a shame especially when you were happy with blinds.  Those workmen are directly emplyed by them or may be sub contracted, I wonder. 

Take care.. 

Guns, any progress on your water problem front??  Hope the matter is moving swiftly for you!

Grey day outside - half empty office due to company event - I can concentrate on my work today!

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## CPrincessUK

ratrat said:


> Morning CP - oh dear so sorry to hear this, you are right to record the incident.  I guess he just used the charger and thought 'I can have spare one! Nobody will notice or make fuss for such small thing....'
> 
> Hopefully nothing else was taken (all your handbags are safe, right!?)  It's such a shame especially when you were happy with blinds.  Those workmen are directly emplyed by them or may be sub contracted, I wonder.
> 
> Take care..
> 
> Guns, any progress on your water problem front??  Hope the matter is moving swiftly for you!
> 
> Grey day outside - half empty office due to company event - I can concentrate on my work today!
> 
> Have a nice day everybody


Thanks ratrat. I still feel so horrible as this person was invited into my home. I think they are all subcontracted but it is terrible that they didn't treat my report more professionally. It is not in their best interests for tradesmen wearing their badge to be thieves.


----------



## wee drop o bush

CP you did the right thing, did you get an incident number from the police? If you can get that I'd do so and contact the company again with it. 
They might take you more seriously then.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> CP you did the right thing, did you get an incident number from the police? If you can get that I'd do so and contact the company again with it.
> They might take you more seriously then.


thanks that is a good idea. I am waiting to get some updates and then I will write a letter to their customer service.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good, it's awful when you get a nasty workman in your home


----------



## jennifer99

Hello everyone,
I saw someone with a mulberry crossbody bag - it was orange, square/rectangular and pretty flat and had the mulberry tree logo embossed on one side of the bag. The embossing is similar to some of the Effie bags, but it was a pretty sizable tree compared to the size of the bags (whereas some of the Effie bags right now have very small tree logos). Does anyone know what I am referring to, and what that style may be called? Thank you for your help.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Good, it's awful when you get a nasty workman in your home


It is a real violation of trust.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> thanks that is a good idea. I am waiting to get some updates and then I will write a letter to their customer service.



I've only just seen this, CP; it's an appalling breach of trust and I'm astonished that the company isn't taking the incident seriously. I agree that contacting them with the police incident number might force them to take the matter more seriously - after all, it's unlikely to be an isolated incident and you don't know what else he's seen or purloined ... Good luck, hun. X


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy birthday Ratrat!!!!! ,


----------



## elvisfan4life

Been having Internet problems on and off for 10 days so fed up with orange and tech support people who can't speak english


----------



## ratrat

Morning - Afternoon rather, thank you Elvis 

Oh Internet problems are so annoying, hope it will be sorted fast - Orange customer services is really hit or miss, I sometimes just hung up when it's obviously far away non-UK call centre and just try again even though I have to wait again.  But then I struggle with Scottish accent tbh


----------



## laura81

Evening everyone!

DH is away to Boston today for work, so I'm home alone.  I'm currently snuggled on the couch with the dogs hiding away from the fireworks which are still being let off!


----------



## Appaloosalover

Went into Fenwicks today, actually to buy an umberella not to looks at the Mulbs (im being good) and the lady at the counter commented on how much she loved my daria satchel, then when I pulled out my long pocked purse she said oooh how lovely the purse is too and pointed me towards a bays in the matching colour. As I stepped around the counter to see it she spotted my mulberry shoes (sorry cant remember what they are called, just black pumps with the tree) and said 'are those Mulberry shoes too!' with an almost shocked look on face. I said yes. She said she had heard that Mulberry was addictive and was asking all about what else I had. ahhh the shame of the addiction!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I've only just seen this, CP; it's an appalling breach of trust and I'm astonished that the company isn't taking the incident seriously. I agree that contacting them with the police incident number might force them to take the matter more seriously - after all, it's unlikely to be an isolated incident and you don't know what else he's seen or purloined ... Good luck, hun. X


Thanks Mayfly. With time I am less angry but I will put something in writing.
Ordered what should have been a genuine replacement  iPhone charger which turned out to be fake!!! Don't get me started so that has gone back from the post and I have ordered direct from Apple. I tell you, is anyone honest these days?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Never buy an iPhone charger from anyone but Apple, I bought one off eBay for £4 and it overheated and went on fire through the night. 
The fakes are cheap, they _will charge_ your iPhone but they are way too dangerous


----------



## elvisfan4life

Still having Internet issues....grrrrrrrr


----------



## armcandy3

elvisfan4life said:


> Still having Internet issues....grrrrrrrr




Know how you feel elvis. Our broadband has been useless for 6 weeks. I'm tearing my hair out with endless calls to bt and getting nowhere.


----------



## wee drop o bush

armcandy3 said:


> Know how you feel elvis. Our broadband has been useless for 6 weeks. I'm tearing my hair out with endless calls to bt and getting nowhere.




So sorry you two are having such a bother, I was the same in late spring/early summer. My only advice is to give BT real grief about it, including an official complaint and threat of going to Ofcom. That's what I did and I ended up with a dedicated customer service worker called Helen who contacted me almost every day till it was resolved. 
Also if you call the call centers late at night you have more chance if getting a UK center. Also in the options menu say you are 'moving house' that gets you through to a UK based issue resolving team. BT are a nightmare to deal with :storm:
Good Luck!


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> So sorry you two are having such a bother, I was the same in late spring/early summer. My only advice is to give BT real grief about it, including an official complaint and threat of going to Ofcom. That's what I did and I ended up with a dedicated customer service worker called Helen who contacted me almost every day till it was resolved.
> Also if you call the call centers late at night you have more chance if getting a UK center. Also in the options menu say you are 'moving house' that gets you through to a UK based issue resolving team. BT are a nightmare to deal with :storm:
> Good Luck!





armcandy3 said:


> Know how you feel elvis. Our broadband has been useless for 6 weeks. I'm tearing my hair out with endless calls to bt and getting nowhere.



ladies after 28 calls to BT and their call centre in India (and have you restarted the hub nonsense) I had NO Choice but to write to my local MP as it was affecting my ability to do my on calls (which are from home but I need to access a web based system to log the information). Immediately I was provided with a customer support person who has kept me in touch with what is going on and they cover the cost of a 3G dongle up to £30 a month. The problem is REIN interference which they are still investigating but I only got a result when I complained to the MP. What was most annoying is that all the while BT fobbed us off by saying it was the hub, they knew that our neighbours didnt have broadband either! Arrrrghhhhh!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Never buy an iPhone charger from anyone but Apple, I bought one off eBay for £4 and it overheated and went on fire through the night.
> The fakes are cheap, they _will charge_ your iPhone but they are way too dangerous


oh dear!! I sent the fake item right back and am waiting for a refund!


----------



## JeniA

Hope everyone gets their internet sorted! It's really annoying when it goes down, you don't realise how much you rely on it until it doesn't work..

Earlier this year Sky stopped my internet, apparently someone new to the building joined Sky and they decided to give them my line and couldn't give it me back.. Cue me not having Internet for 3 months. 

Safe to say I won't be using them again..


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Hope everyone gets their internet sorted! It's really annoying when it goes down, you don't realise how much you rely on it until it doesn't work..
> 
> Earlier this year Sky stopped my internet, apparently someone new to the building joined Sky and they decided to give them my line and couldn't give it me back.. Cue me not having Internet for 3 months.
> 
> Safe to say I won't be using them again..


Oh my!!! internet has become like water and gas/electricity, modern life requires it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> ladies after 28 calls to BT and their call centre in India (and have you restarted the hub nonsense) I had NO Choice but to write to my local MP as it was affecting my ability to do my on calls (which are from home but I need to access a web based system to log the information). Immediately I was provided with a customer support person who has kept me in touch with what is going on and they cover the cost of a 3G dongle up to £30 a month. The problem is REIN interference which they are still investigating but I only got a result when I complained to the MP. What was most annoying is that all the while BT fobbed us off by saying it was the hub, they knew that our neighbours didnt have broadband either! Arrrrghhhhh!!



Like you I need my Internet to work as I work from home as much as I can....at least they gave you an answer I have spent hours on the phone to unhelpful people who can't speak English and just tell me to unplug it all and start it up again.....I'm doing it 3 to 4 times a day and keying it those 26 digit security codes on every device is doing my head in!!!!!


----------



## nlichtman

Happy Birthday Ratrat miss your chatter, I just do not get on here often enough xxx


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Like you I need my Internet to work as I work from home as much as I can....at least they gave you an answer I have spent hours on the phone to unhelpful people who can't speak English and just tell me to unplug it all and start it up again.....I'm doing it 3 to 4 times a day and keying it those 26 digit security codes on every device is doing my head in!!!!!



yes it is so frustrating. I only got sorted after I complained to the local MP or else I would still be talking to people at a call centre in India and restarting the so and so hub!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies 
It's a lovely crisp day here and I took Judy for a seaside walk :doggie:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> It's a lovely crisp day here and I took Judy for a seaside walk :doggie:



Ooh - lovely, wee drop! I hope Judy is well now? It's a beautiful day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> It's a lovely crisp day here and I took Judy for a seaside walk :doggie:



Which beach?????. Feeling homesick now


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Ladies 
Judy is well now thankfully 
Elvis' I went to Portballintrae, it was lovely :blossom:


----------



## ratrat

nlichtman said:


> Happy Birthday Ratrat miss your chatter, I just do not get on here often enough xxx



Thank you, nice to find you here NL   We all come & goes, hope you are well!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, miserable drizzly day with mountain of work & e-mail.

Walk on the beach (in sunshine) sounds million miles away!

OK, Let's attack this Monday - at least my bag looks gorgeous next to me 

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## Mayfly285

ratrat said:


> Morning, miserable drizzly day with mountain of work & e-mail.
> 
> Walk on the beach (in sunshine) sounds million miles away!
> 
> OK, Let's attack this Monday - at least my bag looks gorgeous next to me
> 
> Have a nice day everybody



Good idea, ratty; let's be positive and go for it! I'm finding my morale is v low today - a glance at Pumpkin should make me smile, though (and does!)  Which gorgeous bag are you toting today?!

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm not a happy bunny today.....had an upset tummy last week...think it was a bad bug going round...then at the weekend I've gone completely deaf in one ear...it's so uncomfortable feels like my head is going to explode...and now it's hurting too....had a bad nose bleed too.....want to go back to bed and start today again!!!,


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Ladies
> Judy is well now thankfully
> Elvis' I went to Portballintrae, it was lovely :blossom:



Ah it's beautiful there even when it's wild and windy......


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Morning, miserable drizzly day with mountain of work & e-mail.
> 
> Walk on the beach (in sunshine) sounds million miles away!
> 
> OK, Let's attack this Monday - at least my bag looks gorgeous next to me
> 
> Have a nice day everybody



Ditto and soon it will be year end....and,first I have the animal pre filing meeting with HMRC... 6 weeks to go to Christmas hols.....Hoping I don't spend this years in hospital like last!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm not a happy bunny today.....had an upset tummy last week...think it was a bad bug going round...then at the weekend I've gone completely deaf in one ear...it's so uncomfortable feels like my head is going to explode...and now it's hurting too....had a bad nose bleed too.....want to go back to bed and start today again!!!,




Ouch! You might have a sinus infection :rain: 
Feel better soon


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Ouch! You might have a sinus infection :rain:
> Feel better soon



Just want my ears to pop as they feel completely blocked and I can't hear on the phone!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Just want my ears to pop as they feel completely blocked and I can't hear on the phone!!!




Have you ever tried ear candling? I get earaches and ear infections and I find they help


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Have you ever tried ear candling? I get earaches and ear infections and I find they help



I can't bear anything near my ears...I freak out if I get water in them in the bath!!!! Am going to try drops tonight if I can get to a chemist today


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fair enough, I think I need drops too as my ears are crackling and popping 

Unrelated: I got Collonil leather gel and water stop spray today and am going to treat my bags. What's the best way to apply them, any advice?


----------



## Candysroom

Mayfly285 said:


> Good idea, ratty; let's be positive and go for it! I'm finding my morale is v low today - a glance at Pumpkin should make me smile, though (and does!)  Which gorgeous bag are you toting today?!
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!




Happy Monday indeed! My work is ok but realising that as my pumpkin Alexa is gone and I have no funds for a pumpkin Bays I have had to rehome my pumpkin Polly  purse . Missing it already, sniff!
The fact is  that I bought a new bag last week and it's got to be paid for...


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Fair enough, I think I need drops too as my ears are crackling and popping
> 
> Unrelated: I got Collonil leather gel and water stop spray today and am going to treat my bags. What's the best way to apply them, any advice?



I wish mine would crackle!!!!


I apply the spray first and then the gel but others might differ


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Happy Monday indeed! My work is ok but realising that as my pumpkin Alexa is gone and I have no funds for a pumpkin Bays I have had to rehome my pumpkin Polly  purse . Missing it already, sniff!
> The fact is  that I bought a new bag last week and it's got to be paid for...



Confess!!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I applied the gel, tomorrow once it's completely absorbed I'll apply the spray 
My bags look great


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> Happy Monday indeed! My work is ok but realising that as my pumpkin Alexa is gone and I have no funds for a pumpkin Bays I have had to rehome my pumpkin Polly  purse . Missing it already, sniff!
> The fact is  that I bought a new bag last week and it's got to be paid for...



Ooh, lucky lady who had that delicious pumpkin purse!! 

Come on then, spill the beans on the "new bag" - I hope she's worth it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Recd the gift catalogue in the post today...noticed at the back in the list of stores.....no mention of selfridges birmingham anymore and only a few HOF listed...does that mean no more Mulb in other HOF?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Recd the gift catalogue in the post today...noticed at the back in the list of stores.....no mention of selfridges birmingham anymore and only a few HOF listed...does that mean no more Mulb in other HOF?




Is HOF Belfast still listed? We really need an actual Mulberry store


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Is HOF Belfast still listed? We really need an actual Mulberry store



Yes it is and I agree!!!! Or better still one in derry


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Recd the gift catalogue in the post today...noticed at the back in the list of stores.....no mention of selfridges birmingham anymore and only a few HOF listed...does that mean no more Mulb in other HOF?




I can never work out which stores go in there and why? There are  no John Lewis stores in it or the website but my local JL has recently had a refit for Mulberry and now the M section looks like a smaller M  shop using M shop fittings. Someone had to put money into that!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes it is and I agree!!!! Or better still one in derry




Ideally a store in both


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Ideally a store in both



In our dreams!!! There used to be some dept stores in coleraine that stocked mulberry many years ago......probably all gone now...is belfast your nearest?


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's going to be a long week....can't believe it's only tues feels like a Thursday morning .......hate the dark mornings and evenings.....roll on spring


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto and soon it will be year end....and,first I have the *animal *pre filing meeting with HMRC... 6 weeks to go to Christmas hols.....Hoping I don't spend this years in hospital like last!!!



Morning, oh Elvis so sorry to hear your ear problem, hope you are feeling better today - but the above cheered me up this morning!  I just wonder whether if it was 'mouse & lion' meeting, or 'bear & hawk' meeting... 

Take care though


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Morning, oh Elvis so sorry to hear your ear problem, hope you are feeling better today - but the above cheered me up this morning!  I just wonder whether if it was 'mouse & lion' meeting, or 'bear & hawk' meeting...
> 
> Take care though



Tee hee I am not good with the iPad am I????


----------



## wee drop o bush

Belfast is my nearest for Mulberry, then Brown Thomas in Dublin and Galway.
It's a cold, windy but sunny day and I'm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 still snuggling Judy   
That is scandalous, I must get us both up to go for a walk


----------



## Mulberrygal

wee drop o bush said:


> Belfast is my nearest for Mulberry, then Brown Thomas in Dublin and Galway.
> It's a cold, windy but sunny day and I'm still snuggling Judy
> That is scandalous, I must get us both up to go for a walk




Oh what a gorgeous picture, love her smart spotty coat, she looks adorable, although its difficult to see which end is which 


Totally different subject I know but did anyone see the pictures of Steven Gerrard's wife leaving the hairdressers with her daughters yesterday. 

Has the world gone mad?  Is it just me or would anyone else not even consider buying there 9 year old a £2500 handbag

I don't think its done a lot for Chanel's imagine. It's totally put me off buying a red Chanel flap bag. Its coming off my wish list


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh dear, that's not good for Chanel. A bit like Daniella Westbrook in Burberry


----------



## ImeldaM

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2396270
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good for Chanel. A bit like Daniella Westbrook in Burberry



I saw this earlier this morning.  The world's gone mad!!!!  I'm lost for words.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2396270
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good for Chanel. A bit like Daniella Westbrook in Burberry




I know he earns an obscene amount per week but that made me feel sick.....imagine having a child at school with those two!!,


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Belfast is my nearest for Mulberry, then Brown Thomas in Dublin and Galway.
> It's a cold, windy but sunny day and I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still snuggling Judy
> That is scandalous, I must get us both up to go for a walk



That's one gorgeous, fluffy bundle wee drop!


----------



## Mulberrygal

ImeldaM said:


> I saw this earlier this morning.  The world's gone mad!!!!  I'm lost for words.





elvisfan4life said:


> I know he earns an obscene amount per week but that made me feel sick.....imagine having a child at school with those two!!,



Totally mental, just can't believe what they are like. They are children after all.  Do you think they "baby" their designer bags or do they run, play, fall over and get in in a mess like kids should be doing at that age

What will they turn out like when they have absolutely everything you could want for at 7 & 9


----------



## ImeldaM

Mulberrygal said:


> Totally mental, just can't believe what they are like. They are children after all.  Do you think they "baby" their designer bags or do they run, play, fall over and get in in a mess like kids should be doing at that age
> 
> What will they turn out like when they have absolutely everything you could want for at 7 & 9



Can't imagine why a 7 and 9 year old would want designer bags.  Surely they would be more interested in Top Shop or Cath Kidston - that's what all the little girls at school carry if they are lucky enough.  Heaven help their future husbands!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> That's one gorgeous, fluffy bundle wee drop!




Thanks, she's a cutie. Not long now till I can put her Christmas dress on her :blossom:


----------



## wee drop o bush

ImeldaM said:


> Can't imagine why a 7 and 9 year old would want designer bags.  Surely they would be more interested in Top Shop or Cath Kidston - that's what all the little girls at school carry if they are lucky enough.  Heaven help their future husbands!!!




Yes I was wondering how exactly those girls were going to continue on in the style they've become accustomed


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she's a cutie. Not long now till I can put her Christmas dress on her :blossom:
> View attachment 2396529
> 
> View attachment 2396530



Oh wow!! B-) Can't wait to show my DD these photos!!


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2396270
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good for Chanel. A bit like Daniella Westbrook in Burberry



More money than any sense what so ever   Not only the bags, those trainers will last very short space of time whilst kids are growing up - also not good to have hidden heels for children all the time (I guess, being Ash?) - sorry my inner mother instinct says No Way.

Even if I ever become very rich, the line between the things which lasts/worth investing & which don't, won't change.... (well I will never know though, lol)


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she's a cutie. Not long now till I can put her Christmas dress on her :blossom:
> View attachment 2396529
> 
> View attachment 2396530



:rockettes:so cute!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, from sunny west of London - the car was frozen this morning though!  I hate those bright blinding low sunshine at this time of the year...

Have a nice mid week day everybody -


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning 
Thanks for all the nice comments about Judy.
I was at a friends this morning briefly and she has just got a twelve week old black Toy Poodle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



West London is gorgeous, my brother and his family live there :blossom:


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2396270
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good for Chanel. A bit like Daniella Westbrook in Burberry


Well, I'm sure I should know but I don't even know who she is!!! Lol. A footballers wife I'm guessing?!?  Keep up beaver! :lolots:


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she's a cutie. Not long now till I can put her Christmas dress on her :blossom:
> View attachment 2396529
> 
> View attachment 2396530


Judy is just delightful! X


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you 
I can't have kids so I've ended up babying her even though I never meant to _quite so much_


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you
> I can't have kids so I've ended up babying her even though I never meant to _quite so much_


Apricot heaven x


----------



## beaver232

Good morning.  
Just wanted to share an S.O.S shout from Elvis.  Unfortunately her Internet vessel has finally sunk without trace.  She s fine and found a life-boat but no forums at work I'm afraid!! Could be up to a month without her wise words 

See you soon Elvis ! X


----------



## ratrat

Morning, or dear Elvis I guess you can't even read us - hope it will be sorted soon!!!  

Thank you Beaver for letting us know!  (How are you?) 

Sunny day again, DD is coming home for long w/e - one month to go before Xmas break  - Intentionally forgetting all the things/matters to be done before that .... oh well, let's think positive!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, she's a cutie. Not long now till I can put her Christmas dress on her :blossom:
> View attachment 2396529
> 
> View attachment 2396530



Oh wee drop o bush, she is absolutely gorgeous. What a pretty little face she has  such a lovely little bundle of fuff. Does she fit in a Bayswater?  Looks as though she would look good in her own bag.

I can understand why you would baby her but very sad you can't have kids. Its a good reminder we should be very grateful for some of the things we take for granted.


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you
> I can't have kids so I've ended up babying her even though I never meant to _quite so much_




She's gorgeous! A little fluffy bundle of cuteness!

I'm in same position as you wee drop, but I'm not sure I'd ever be able to get 2 mongrels and a pug into cute little outfits, although they are spoiled rotten!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
Judy is too heavy to carry in a bag otherwise I would :greengrin:

Laura' you should share photos of your dogs


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks
> Judy is too heavy to carry in a bag otherwise I would :greengrin:
> 
> Laura' you should share photos of your dogs




I'm at work just now, so these aren't completely recent...


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> I'm at work just now, so these aren't completely recent...
> 
> View attachment 2398215
> View attachment 2398217
> View attachment 2398218




Awwww


----------



## Tasha182

Hi everyone
Can anyone tell me if/when there is a sale on the mulberry site? Or any sites that will be having a mulberry sale? Dying to buy another bag!

Thanks in advance


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tasha182 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anyone tell me if/when there is a sale on the mulberry site? Or any sites that will be having a mulberry sale? Dying to buy another bag!
> 
> Thanks in advance




There should be one soon, as far as I can tell there is one just before Christmas. Also once you buy from the M website, in future they email you a sale preview so you get first pick :blossom:


----------



## elvisfan4life

beaver232 said:


> Good morning.
> Just wanted to share an S.O.S shout from Elvis.  Unfortunately her Internet vessel has finally sunk without trace.  She s fine and found a life-boat but no forums at work I'm afraid!! Could be up to a month without her wise words
> 
> See you soon Elvis ! X



My hero...thank you...have got a pay as you dongle thingy for emergency access now....guess I do need to get a smart phone!!!!


----------



## Tasha182

wee drop o bush said:


> There should be one soon, as far as I can tell there is one just before Christmas. Also once you buy from the M website, in future they email you a sale preview so you get first pick :blossom:


Thanks for that! 
Its going to kill me waiting for the sale


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> My hero...thank you...have got a pay as you dongle thingy for emergency access now....guess I do need to get a smart phone!!!!



Wahaaay!! Elvis has surfaced!  Good to hear from you! Smartphones are fab - but scarily temperamental if conditions aren't just perfect for them! Good luck!


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Wonder if anyone can help me, I'm looking to get a keyring to go on my graphite east west bayswater, which I bought at the York outlet as a special last weekend. She's looking a little bare! I've been looking at past photos on the forum and I've seen other bags with the heart keyring. Can you tell me if they come with a leather attachment, as a would be very worried in case I damaged the handle trying to attach it.


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Oops....not sure I've posted on the correct thread, sorry ladies. Will maybe try posting on the outlet chat.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Wahaaay!! Elvis has surfaced!  Good to hear from you! Smartphones are fab - but scarily temperamental if conditions aren't just perfect for them! Good luck!



Only infrequently while I'm paying extra for it...have to save it for work until BT and orange get sorted out....nightmare!!!!

Not sure I'm ready for a smart phone yet .....maybe if I can pick up a cheaper model sometime


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tasha182 said:


> Thanks for that!
> Its going to kill me waiting for the sale



Sometimes it's 24 or 25 dec.....sometimes earlier but around then


----------



## elvisfan4life

bagsnjewellery said:


> Wonder if anyone can help me, I'm looking to get a keyring to go on my graphite east west bayswater, which I bought at the York outlet as a special last weekend. She's looking a little bare! I've been looking at past photos on the forum and I've seen other bags with the heart keyring. Can you tell me if they come with a leather attachment, as a would be very worried in case I damaged the handle trying to attach it.



The heart ones with no metal trim have the loop to attach....the ones that are just plain leather...the ones with the metal trim around are older styles that aren't likely to be at the outlets any more though so you should be ok


----------



## ratrat

Happy Friday! 

Glad you are (kind of) online Elvis.


----------



## laura81

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm going into a clients today to catch up on some work, them it's off to do some Xmas shopping - wish me luck!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm going into a clients today to catch up on some work, them it's off to do some Xmas shopping - wish me luck!




Ooh I love Christmas shopping, though so far the only shopping I've done is for me :lolots:


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Ooh I love Christmas shopping, though so far the only shopping I've done is for me :lolots:




I love it too but this year I don't have a clue what to get people!

I'm also looking for a dress for my girls Xmas night out which will be a nightmare!


----------



## Deppaholic

Hey ladies, (Elvis) OMG love Elvis..anywayssss

Do Mulberry's come with "hangtags" on them?  Just asking because seller has two on Ebay, and I recently "almost" paid for a fake they had, which is now removed from Ebay and a nasty email they sent me.  The ones I got from Bluefly, or sellers on Ebay came with tags inside the pocket.  I am newbie (year or so) to Mulberry, and would you believe my LV's have sit in my closet for about a year....gasp!  Happy Friday


----------



## laura81

Home from successfully hobbling around the shops and managed to get a few Xmas pressies and also a dress for my night out!

Also treated myself to coffee and cake in starbucks and then takeaway Yo Sushi for my dinner.

It's nice to be able to get out on my own again without crutches!


----------



## Tasha182

Hi everyone,
Just got my collonil waterstop spray today and going to spray my 1st mulberry bag (nervous!)
I just wondered, can you spray the inside of the bag? 
Thanks x


----------



## wulie

Deppaholic said:


> Hey ladies, (Elvis) OMG love Elvis..anywayssss
> 
> *Do Mulberry's come with "hangtags" on them? * Just asking because seller has two on Ebay, and I recently "almost" paid for a fake they had, which is now removed from Ebay and a nasty email they sent me.  The ones I got from Bluefly, or sellers on Ebay came with tags inside the pocket.  I am newbie (year or so) to Mulberry, and would you believe my LV's have sit in my closet for about a year....gasp!  Happy Friday



Not very helpful, but I think the honest answer to that is "it depends"..... Pretty sure that they all start out with hangtags, as this has the barcode & description on, but some retailers will retain the tags - I've had this happen in House of Fraser and (I think) Harvey Nichols. I've also seen ebay listings with tags that don't match the bag, so if in doubt pop it on the authenticate thread!


----------



## Deppaholic

wulie said:


> Not very helpful, but I think the honest answer to that is "it depends"..... Pretty sure that they all start out with hangtags, as this has the barcode & description on, but some retailers will retain the tags - I've had this happen in House of Fraser and (I think) Harvey Nichols. I've also seen ebay listings with tags that don't match the bag, so if in doubt pop it on the authenticate thread!


I think I will do that. Thanks Wulie.  Not that I am interested in dealing with that seller again, after they were a tad nasty and their listing was removed by Ebay for the fake Willow I almost paid for     But, I don't like to see anybody ripped off.  Happened to me a year ago with the Jubilee Bayswater.  I wish they would open a store in KOP mall.  Lord knows they have every other designer there.  Thanks again!


----------



## ratrat

Tasha182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got my collonil waterstop spray today and going to spray my 1st mulberry bag (nervous!)
> I just wondered, can you spray the inside of the bag?
> Thanks x



Congrats for your 1st M, how exciting!!  (could we see the pics!?? )
Anyway, no you don't need to spray the inside, imo.

Enjoy - but open the window


----------



## ratrat

Deppaholic said:


> I think I will do that. Thanks Wulie.  Not that I am interested in dealing with that seller again, after they were a tad nasty and their listing was removed by Ebay for the fake Willow I almost paid for     But, I don't like to see anybody ripped off.  Happened to me a year ago with the Jubilee Bayswater.  I wish they would open a store in KOP mall.  Lord knows they have every other designer there.  Thanks again!



Hi Deppaholic I have nothing to add to Wulie, a hang tag can be genuine or swapped or faked, taken away at the shop, genuinely lost....same for the receipt.  The bag itself speaks at the Authenticate thread.

Where is KOP mall, just interested....?


----------



## beaver232

:snowballs:





laura81 said:


> Home from successfully hobbling around the shops and managed to get a few Xmas pressies and also a dress for my night out!
> 
> Also treated myself to coffee and cake in starbucks and then takeaway Yo Sushi for my dinner.
> 
> It's nice to be able to get out on my own again without crutches!


Glad that you are on the mend laura, ready to enjoy Christmas :snowballs:


----------



## Tasha182

ratrat said:


> Congrats for your 1st M, how exciting!!  (could we see the pics!?? )
> Anyway, no you don't need to spray the inside, imo.
> 
> Enjoy - but open the window


Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special


----------



## Daffydil

Tasha182 said:


> Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special


It looks lovely - and great with your outfit.


----------



## beaver232

Tasha182 said:


> Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special


Ooh. A beautiful bag in a gorgeous colour. Lovely mod shot! Enjoy wearing her x


----------



## Tasha182

Thank you for your lovely comments. Shes a very pretty bag  with her being my first I'm scared to use her! Caught the mulberry bug though and looking for more! 

I went to Meadowhall to try on an oak sbs (which was gorgeous!) but i saw a small del rey in deer brown which was lovely too! I never even thought about getting a del rey as ive always wanted a sbs.
What are everyones thoughts about the small del rey?
Any pros and cons between the two?


----------



## Mayfly285

Tasha182 said:


> Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special



She's gorgeous, Tasha - many congratulations on a fab little Lily. She's sooo gorgeous and you wear her so well! I'm a demon with Collonil (I should buy shares in the company!) but agree with ratty that you need to keep the room well-aired!


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> Home from successfully hobbling around the shops and managed to get a few Xmas pressies and also a dress for my night out!
> 
> Also treated myself to coffee and cake in starbucks and then takeaway Yo Sushi for my dinner.
> 
> It's nice to be able to get out on my own again without crutches!



Sounds a very successful shopping trip, laura! What's the dress like?! I'm still a Starbucks virgin - what do you recommend? Never brave enough to try sushi either!! I need to get out more!!


----------



## laura81

Mayfly285 said:


> Sounds a very successful shopping trip, laura! What's the dress like?! I'm still a Starbucks virgin - what do you recommend? Never brave enough to try sushi either!! I need to get out more!!




It was! 

The dress is from Warehouse, I loved the colour!

I have a Starbucks addiction, if you're in before Xmas I'd recommend a toffee nut latte, totally indulgent!  My usual is a large skinny latte though!  And get a bit of ginger loaf cake!

I love Sushi, but if you've not tried it, start with veggie or chicken pieces and work your way up to the fishy ones!


----------



## laura81

Meant to post pic of dress!


----------



## Tasha182

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous, Tasha - many congratulations on a fab little Lily. She's sooo gorgeous and you wear her so well! I'm a demon with Collonil (I should buy shares in the company!) but agree with ratty that you need to keep the room well-aired!


Thank you! Ive recently bought a plum cardigan just to match my bag haha!  I need a coat now.
Im really impressed with the Collonil, spray, i feel like i can take my bag out safely and its protected


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tasha182 said:


> Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special



Lovely Lily Tasha, definitely needs to be shown off, wear her lots, they are hardier than you think once sprayed. Several light coats are better than overkill

If the bag is self lined or suede, must admit I do also spray inside.  I do use a bag liner/ pouches but like to be on the safe side, nothing to loose by an extra spray

Don't think you can go wrong with either SBS or small Del Rey.  They are both gorgeous and a similar size.  Del R has a zip closure & you have the extra compartment on the front.  SBS has flap closure which is more difficult to get into, especially when it's on your shoulder.


----------



## Mulberrygal

laura81 said:


> I'm at work just now, so these aren't completely recent...
> 
> View attachment 2398215
> View attachment 2398217
> View attachment 2398218



Really so cute. I would love to have a little dog  but DH and I both work fill time, so don't think it would be fair. I love long walks but mostly that's round the golf course.  A good walk spoiled comes to mind 

I have my three gorgeous black cats for now.  They won't wear those gorgeous little coats like Judy does though


----------



## laura81

Mulberrygal said:


> Really so cute. I would love to have a little dog  but DH and I both work fill time, so don't think it would be fair. I love long walks but mostly that's round the golf course.  A good walk spoiled comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> I have my three gorgeous black cats for now.  They won't wear those gorgeous little coats like Judy does though




Luckily both myself and DH work for ourselves so there's usually one of us at home for the dogs.  Plus my parents live on a farm so they enjoy having the dogs up there!

I'd have no chance getting outfits on mine!


----------



## Tasha182

Mulberrygal said:


> Lovely Lily Tasha, definitely needs to be shown off, wear her lots, they are hardier than you think once sprayed. Several light coats are better than overkill
> 
> If the bag is self lined or suede, must admit I do also spray inside.  I do use a bag liner/ pouches but like to be on the safe side, nothing to loose by an extra spray
> 
> Don't think you can go wrong with either SBS or small Del Rey.  They are both gorgeous and a similar size.  Del R has a zip closure & you have the extra compartment on the front.  SBS has flap closure which is more difficult to get into, especially when it's on your shoulder.


Thanks mulberrygal! You know what its like when you get something new, you mother it a bit but i'll definitely throw her about a bit when shes not as new  
Thats useful info about the extra compartment. Theyre both gorgeous, but i think because ive had my heart set on a sbs for a while id get that first and put del rey on my wish list for the future!


----------



## ratrat

Tasha182 said:


> Thankyou for your help! Definitely a good tip opening the window, thats lethal stuff lol! Its a very pretty Lily bag. The colour looks lighter in real life and it looks a different colour in certain lights/flash, its english plum and an outlet special



Beautiful!!!  Gorgeous bag and love your outfit & scarf...


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> It was!
> 
> The dress is from Warehouse, I loved the colour!
> 
> I have a Starbucks addiction, if you're in before Xmas I'd recommend a toffee nut latte, totally indulgent!  My usual is a large skinny latte though!  And get a bit of ginger loaf cake!
> 
> I love Sushi, but if you've not tried it, start with veggie or chicken pieces and work your way up to the fishy ones!



+1 for Ginger loaf cake   I love soy latte with it.  Nice to see Sushi lover is increasing in the UK too.

Glad your knee is recovring well  take care in the forthcoming cold/slippery weather!


----------



## laura81

ratrat said:


> +1 for Ginger loaf cake   I love soy latte with it.  Nice to see Sushi lover is increasing in the UK too.
> 
> Glad your knee is recovring well  take care in the forthcoming cold/slippery weather!




You know Christmas is coming when starbucks gets the ginger loaf in!

I love Sushi, I could happily live on it!

Thanks, I'm walking without crutches now and the pain is mostly gone, gets tired and a bit achy if I'm walking a bit, but physio and Doc are pleased with progress.  Won't be running anytime soon though!


----------



## Deppaholic

ratrat said:


> Hi Deppaholic I have nothing to add to Wulie, a hang tag can be genuine or swapped or faked, taken away at the shop, genuinely lost....same for the receipt.  The bag itself speaks at the Authenticate thread.
> 
> Where is KOP mall, just interested....?


KOP mall, close to Philadelphia.  Sorry for not clarifying that.


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> It was!
> 
> The dress is from Warehouse, I loved the colour!
> 
> I have a Starbucks addiction, if you're in before Xmas I'd recommend a toffee nut latte, totally indulgent!  My usual is a large skinny latte though!  And get a bit of ginger loaf cake!
> 
> I love Sushi, but if you've not tried it, start with veggie or chicken pieces and work your way up to the fishy ones!



Wow! That's some stunning dress, laura - we expect "real" mod pics at some point!!  

That sounds delicious at Starbucks - I'll memorize it before I venture in and report back in due course! As for the Sushi, the veggie option definitely sounds the right way to go!  I forgot to mention I LOVE your doggy pics (did I spot your black sbs in one, btw?!) - I'll hunt out a pic of my greedy hound soon!


----------



## bagsnjewellery

elvisfan4life said:


> The heart ones with no metal trim have the loop to attach....the ones that are just plain leather...the ones with the metal trim around are older styles that aren't likely to be at the outlets any more though so you should be ok


Thanks Elvis.


----------



## Tasha182

Thanks ratrat 

Ive got yet another question for you ladies.
Ive been looking to buy a locked cosmetic pouch aswell to go in my Lily.
I love the pink glossy goat, but im unsure whether to go safer and get oak!
Will there be a price increase in these soon do we know?
Or will pink be in the sale due to it not being oak, black etc?

So many questions! Sorry! Haha


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anyone started the dreaded Christmas shopping yet? I managed to avoid it last year with being in hospital but am now in a panic as I haven't started......hate shopping and wrapping!!! Will be no mulberry in this house again


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tasha182 said:


> Thanks ratrat
> 
> Ive got yet another question for you ladies.
> Ive been looking to buy a locked cosmetic pouch aswell to go in my Lily.
> I love the pink glossy goat, but im unsure whether to go safer and get oak!
> Will there be a price increase in these soon do we know?
> Or will pink be in the sale due to it not being oak, black etc?
> 
> So many questions! Sorry! Haha



Hard to say if mulberry pink is now a core colour....but check for outlet stock maybe?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Have started store cupboard food shopping at aldi...lots of German bits and bobs at fab prices.....only the turkey and trimmings to get nearer the time


----------



## Juliemvis

elvisfan4life said:


> Have started store cupboard food shopping at aldi...lots of German bits and bobs at fab prices.....only the turkey and trimmings to get nearer the time




I am a last minute shopper Elvis  to me a Christmas dinner is a Sunday roast with a cracker ! Lol , no Mulberry in this house either , but because I really do not want anyone to buy me any , Mulberry are not having any money from us


----------



## elvisfan4life

Juliemvis said:


> I am a last minute shopper Elvis  to me a Christmas dinner is a Sunday roast with a cracker ! Lol , no Mulberry in this house either , but because I really do not want anyone to buy me any , Mulberry are not having any money from us



Last year we didn't even have turkey.....I only got out of hospital late on Christmas Eve and poor mum and OH thought they would be visiting me all. Christmas so we were just glad to be together albeit I was out of it on drugs...this year has to be better!!L


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well another week......I'm in the office today for a big announcement from the top man ......can't be good news....wish me luck!!

Snow due this week brrrrrr....I hate snow hate winter...keep warm and safe ladies


----------



## ratrat

Morning, good luck with announcement Elvis - we are having Head office auditor visit (ie. they want to do Xmas shopping in UK!).

Snow?!  We don't want snow...   It's only beautiful for first 10 minutes and that's enough for me for one season!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Well another week......I'm in the office today for a big announcement from the top man ......can't be good news....wish me luck!!
> 
> Snow due this week brrrrrr....I hate snow hate winter...keep warm and safe ladies



Good luck, elvis! Fingers crossed ... I hope the snow holds off - pretty, but not exactly practical!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon Ladies, I bought my friend a Nomination charm today for her birthday and saw this watch 
I treated myself to it too, it's pink sparkleyness pleases me  
It has rose gold hardwear and will go well with my candy pink Lily


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> Morning, good luck with announcement Elvis - we are having Head office auditor visit (ie. they want to do Xmas shopping in UK!).
> 
> Snow?!  We don't want snow...   It's only beautiful for first 10 minutes and that's enough for me for one season!!!




It's much colder here today, I was just outside to turn on the light in the sheep sheds and the wind was biting.


----------



## Tasha182

Hi everyone.
Just browsing mulberry site and very upset to see my fave bag oak sbs has gone up by £100. Definitely out of my reach now :'(
New to mulberry and seems it'll be a long while before i get another


----------



## mary79

Tasha182 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just browsing mulberry site and very upset to see my fave bag oak sbs has gone up by £100. Definitely out of my reach now :'(
> New to mulberry and seems it'll be a long while before i get another


I know! Please share your thoughts with us on the "price increases" thread below... lots of very interesting opinions about this on there.


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2402870
> 
> View attachment 2402871
> 
> Afternoon Ladies, I bought my friend a Nomination charm today for her birthday and saw this watch
> I treated myself to it too, it's pink sparkleyness pleases me
> It has rose gold hardwear and will go well with my candy pink Lily



Very girly and fun!  Do stones slide around too?


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> It's much colder here today, I was just outside to turn on *the light in the sheep sheds* and the wind was biting.



Do sheep need light!??  Looking at your posting time (5.17pm) you mean the evening - all night??

Something to learn everyday


----------



## Dovey123

Hi all .
I have recently discovered the wonderful world of Mulberry (yes ,I don't know where ive been either)!!
I cant stop searching the net for all things mulberry .I recently treated myself to an emerald green Bayswater and I had a pouch bought for my birthday ,so I have well and truly started my collection !!trouble is ,now I want them ALL and I want them NOW !!!
My  OH has just this minute asked what I would like foe xm@s .usually I would say "nothing" but this time the question had hardly come out of his mouth before I said "Mulberry please"


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> It's much colder here today, I was just outside to turn on the light in the sheep sheds and the wind was biting.



My friend has just texted to say it's snowing in Scotland ... :-\


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> Do sheep need light!??  Looking at your posting time (5.17pm) you mean the evening - all night??
> 
> Something to learn everyday




Yes the light is on all night though the sheep don't actually need light, it just makes me and my husband happy to know they wont get scared in the dark :lolots: 

Also yes the stones slide around :blossom:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> My friend has just texted to say it's snowing in Scotland ... :-\




We just had such a fierce hail shower here that I thought my car windows might break


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> Hi all .
> I have recently discovered the wonderful world of Mulberry (yes ,I don't know where ive been either)!!
> I cant stop searching the net for all things mulberry .I recently treated myself to an emerald green Bayswater and I had a pouch bought for my birthday ,so I have well and truly started my collection !!trouble is ,now I want them ALL and I want them NOW !!!
> My  OH has just this minute asked what I would like foe xm@s .usually I would say "nothing" but this time the question had hardly come out of his mouth before I said "Mulberry please"



Welcome :welcome2:to M household!
Sounds like you got a M bug inside you lol, Emerald Green Bays sounds fantastic, would love to see the pics!!?  What you are after for the next... and one after that... and....

Enjoy!  Let us know how your collection is growing


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> yes the light is on all night though the sheep don't actually need light, it just makes me and my husband happy to know they wont get scared in the dark :lolots:
> 
> Also yes the stones slide around :blossom:


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> We just had such a fierce hail shower here that I thought my car windows might break
> View attachment 2403153



Snow/hail on the sunbeds - that's very unique mixture


----------



## laura81

Here comes winter!  I'm flying down to Exeter today for a meeting, hopefully the weather isn't too bad!


----------



## Dovey123

Thank you for the warm welcome ratrat 
I will post some pics as soon as I can get my head around this new computer !!
As for my next bag I am wanting something more casual that I can throw over my shoulder . I am loving them all  the quality is amazing ,I will never buy a cheap bag ever again !! I really love the Suffolk ,Del Ray ,Alexa ,Lily ......
I am trying to resist going to Cheshire Oaks until the sales . Are the sales really good ? when is the best time to go ?


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> Snow/hail on the sunbeds - that's very unique mixture




:lolots:

Good evening


----------



## beaver232

ratrat said:


> Snow/hail on the sunbeds - that's very unique mixture


You can pay lots of £££££for that at our local spa!  Ice showers and lightening effects to go with it are apparently good for the skin! X


----------



## wee drop o bush

I was in the health suite of my gym today but resisted using the ice bucket :lolots:


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> I was in the health suite of my gym today but resisted using the ice bucket :lolots:



Right decision Hun!


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ratrat
> I will post some pics as soon as I can get my head around this new computer !!
> As for my next bag I am wanting something more casual that I can throw over my shoulder . I am loving them all  the quality is amazing ,I will never buy a cheap bag ever again !! I really love the Suffolk ,Del Ray ,Alexa ,Lily ......
> I am trying to resist going to Cheshire Oaks until the sales . Are the sales really good ? when is the best time to go ?



There are Outlet related threads (stock, chat etc) under Mulberry Shopping sub forum, and Mulberry.com sales usually start Xmas eve too!


----------



## ratrat

beaver232 said:


> You can pay lots of £££££for that at our local spa!  Ice showers and lightening effects to go with it are apparently good for the skin! X



 Me as Plebs sit in the winter garden then....


----------



## wee drop o bush

The loungers were packed away safely in a barn this morning. Good job as it's extremely windy


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon, the traffic was total stand still on the way to work, M40/A40 joining bit was just a giant car park all around.  I left the house thinking 'Oh well I will be able to go to loo, once I'm in the office' just because I already put on the coat.. I was cursing myself 1hour 40min in the car, for usual 20min journey!!

Rant over, it's very chilly now, take care everybody - Laura hope Exeter is having sunshine!?

Elvis hope the announcement wasn't too bad!?  Are you still with intermittent Internet?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sounds like a nightmare Ratrat :rain:


----------



## nlichtman

ratrat said:


> Thank you, nice to find you here NL   We all come & goes, hope you are well!



All good, missed you x


----------



## ratrat

Friday at last!!!  That's all I say....  haven't even bought the Xmas card this year - must to get on with them - sigh - do you use printed out labels??  DH is against it (ie. impersonal) but so many people are doing it these days!!

Oh well have a nice day everybody


----------



## wee drop o bush

Last year for the first time I wrote Christmas cards for family and closest friends only. For the remainder of people I posted nice pictures on their Facebook or Twitter pages, everyone else I'm afraid went without.
I posted that I was going to do this and donate the postage costs to charity, which I did.
Several people thought it was a nice idea. 

I'm going to do the same again this year, as I was writing, addressing and posting approximately 100 cards each Christmas. Frankly this drove me batty


----------



## Tasha182

Hi ladies. Posted this on the wrong thread earlier, oops!
Excited as ive just recieved my (new to me) LCP in oak! Its beautiful  i was expecting the item to have the tree lining but it hasnt. I was worried about its authenticity but saw on the M site it says 'Many of our Natural Leather products are left unlined, to show the characteristics of this leather inside and out.'
So should i stop worrying!?
 x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Morning! Been MIA from here for a week or two, hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning! Been MIA from here for a week or two, hope everyone is ok?



Ditto, guns ... It's not fun atm, but I've enjoyed catching up with a few things here!


----------



## ratrat

Tasha182 said:


> Hi ladies. Posted this on the wrong thread earlier, oops!
> Excited as ive just recieved my (new to me) LCP in oak! Its beautiful  i was expecting the item to have the tree lining but it hasnt. I was worried about its authenticity but saw on the M site it says 'Many of our Natural Leather products are left unlined, to show the characteristics of this leather inside and out.'
> So should i stop worrying!?
> x



Many M bags are unlined - i would say not to worry   Can we see!!!???


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning! Been MIA from here for a week or two, hope everyone is ok?





Mayfly285 said:


> Ditto, guns ... It's not fun atm, but I've enjoyed catching up with a few things here!



Morning!  I'm only pop in morning person so usually missing all lol.  Hope all is well - just busy?  Join the club, but I did some handbag DIY this morning and extra happy 

Bright sunny Saturday, must must must start thinking Xmas...  still thinking should we reduce the card list or not - feeling bad to be the first to stop, wish the other side stops ... iykwim!  

Expecially like for the older people, eg. the couple came to our wedding 23yrs ago - feels we can't stop, when they don't have any e-mail etc let alone fb/twitter.  Labels must be hand written.  oh well.

Have a nice w/e everybody


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> Ditto, guns ... It's not fun atm, but I've enjoyed catching up with a few things here!



Everything ok? Feel free to pm me if you want a chat xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ratrat said:


> Morning!  I'm only pop in morning person so usually missing all lol.  Hope all is well - just busy?  Join the club, but I did some handbag DIY this morning and extra happy
> 
> Bright sunny Saturday, must must must start thinking Xmas...  still thinking should we reduce the card list or not - feeling bad to be the first to stop, wish the other side stops ... iykwim!
> 
> Expecially like for the older people, eg. the couple came to our wedding 23yrs ago - feels we can't stop, when they don't have any e-mail etc let alone fb/twitter.  Labels must be hand written.  oh well.
> 
> Have a nice w/e everybody



Morning Rattie, just busy here, nothing untoward!

Ahh the dreaded Xmas card list, is it bad that I don't send any other than to my mum and dad and brother in oz? None of my friends do!


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning Rattie, just busy here, nothing untoward!
> 
> Ahh the dreaded Xmas card list, is it bad that I don't send any other than to my mum and dad and brother in oz? None of my friends do!



No not at all, if you haven't started you don't need to end - I need some excuse to stop just because we have been doing it last 23years, building up year after year... though some specific relationships (eg. DD's Prep school parents etc) were dropped from both ends.

Anyway nice to bump into you, glad all is well, hope your DD is all recovered and looking forward to Xmas!?


----------



## wulie

I had plans to do so much this morning.....about half a dozen things I really need to get done and so far I've achieved one of them - wifi is both a blessing and a curse!


----------



## laura81

Morning all!!

What a lovely bright frosty morning it is here!

I've a lovely relaxing day planned, taking dog number 2 to his agility club, bit of Xmas shopping with my mum then a night in myself watching Strictly and maybe a nice dinner from m&s!

I can't believe how quickly Christmas is creeping up on us!


----------



## elvisfan4life

This very day a few years ago I woke up to do my Christmas shopping had a day to York all planned and found we were snowed in ...it's cold and frosty here today but at least no snow so off to brave the dreaded present buying....


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat, nice to see you all on here 

I was gifted a day at a jewellery making class and so I went today and made this :blossom:




I'm so pleased and I really enjoyed the class. When it started I thought I'd never in a million years be able to make anything but the teacher was fantastic.


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening Chat, nice to see you all on here
> 
> I was gifted a day at a jewellery making class and so I went today and made this :blossom:
> View attachment 2408229
> 
> View attachment 2408230
> 
> I'm so pleased and I really enjoyed the class. When it started I thought I'd never in a million years be able to make anything but the teacher was fantastic.


That sounds like fun! I lve to try new things. You must be so pleased with the result x


----------



## Candysroom

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening Chat, nice to see you all on here
> 
> I was gifted a day at a jewellery making class and so I went today and made this :blossom:
> View attachment 2408229
> 
> View attachment 2408230
> 
> I'm so pleased and I really enjoyed the class. When it started I thought I'd never in a million years be able to make anything but the teacher was fantastic.




Lovely necklace , pretty lady


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening Chat, nice to see you all on here
> 
> I was gifted a day at a jewellery making class and so I went today and made this :blossom:
> View attachment 2408229
> 
> View attachment 2408230
> 
> I'm so pleased and I really enjoyed the class. When it started I thought I'd never in a million years be able to make anything but the teacher was fantastic.



Very creative!


----------



## MsSJones

There is so much eBay Mulberry activity today! Just in time for Christmas shopping!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MsSJones said:


> There is so much eBay Mulberry activity today! Just in time for Christmas shopping!!



What have you got??? Had a look as I rarely go on eBay but didn't see much


----------



## MsSJones

elvisfan4life said:


> What have you got??? Had a look as I rarely go on eBay but didn't see much



It was just a observation. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to get anything at the moment, but I do check eBay almost every day and there are lots of new listings today.


----------



## elvisfan4life

MsSJones said:


> It was just a observation. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to get anything at the moment, but I do check eBay almost every day and there are lots of new listings today.



I see.....maybe it's free listing time again or something


It's Black Friday week on amazon but a lot of rubbish discounts and items so far...haven't bought a thing


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey ladies long time no see hope your all well, seems like I barely get time to check TPF anymore  is it really sad that I've nearly done all my Christmas shopping! I have some purchases to own up to as well so I'll try and do some reveals next week, and I've managed to convince my dad to take to to Bicester before Christmas so in hoping to treat myself for Christmas and pop it under the tree


----------



## ratrat

handbagahholic said:


> Hey ladies long time no see hope your all well, seems like I barely get time to check TPF anymore  is it really sad that I've nearly done all my Christmas shopping! I have some purchases to own up to as well so I'll try and do some reveals next week, and I've managed to convince my dad to take to to Bicester before Christmas so in hoping to treat myself for Christmas and pop it under the tree



Afternoon!  Looking forward to your reveal then   I'm still haven't properly started Xmas prep   Good luck for the Bicester trip too!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just bought a snugly polar bear onesie for me for Christmas.....intend to spend the whole break inside snuggled up.....to make up for last year


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> I see.....maybe it's free listing time again or something
> 
> 
> It's Black Friday week on amazon but a lot of rubbish discounts and items so far...haven't bought a thing





MsSJones said:


> It was just a observation. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to get anything at the moment, but I do check eBay almost every day and there are lots of new listings today.



Yes it was free listing weekend. There is always masses more when they do that, 1715 Mulberry in handbags in UK listings. Don't think I've ever seen that many, perhaps they've all been holding out to list for Christmas

Don't think I could face looking through that many


----------



## Tasha182

Hi  again ladies
I posted this in another thread but havnt got any replies!
Just purchased a lovely small bayswater satchel in oak! Cant wait for it to come and it will match my recently purchased oak locked cosmetic pouch! 
I just wondered what is best to use on the sbs? I have used collonil waterstop spray on my Lily and LCP. Would this be ok? Or is the gel best? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tasha182 said:


> Hi  again ladies
> I posted this in another thread but havnt got any replies!
> Just purchased a lovely small bayswater satchel in oak! Cant wait for it to come and it will match my recently purchased oak locked cosmetic pouch!
> I just wondered what is best to use on the sbs? I have used collonil waterstop spray on my Lily and LCP. Would this be ok? Or is the gel best?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Tasha,  sounds a lovely purchase you will have to post some pics

Yes, Mulberry recommend Collonil waterstop for leather. What type of leather is it do you know.  This is the link to the leather gel details
http://www.mulberry.com/shop/accessories/care-products/collonil-leather-gel-care-product


----------



## laura81

Tasha182 said:


> Hi  again ladies
> I posted this in another thread but havnt got any replies!
> Just purchased a lovely small bayswater satchel in oak! Cant wait for it to come and it will match my recently purchased oak locked cosmetic pouch!
> I just wondered what is best to use on the sbs? I have used collonil waterstop spray on my Lily and LCP. Would this be ok? Or is the gel best?
> Thanks in advance!




Lovely bag!!

I have the black NVT SBS and use spray on it regularly, it's probably my most used bag so I treat it every couple of months withe the gel which gives it a lovely deep sheen!


----------



## Tasha182

I will definitely post some pics of my mulberry family Mulberrygal! 3 purchases in 1 month, quickly addicted haha! 
Thanks for the info laura81, its nvt leather too so the spray sounds good  i'll invest in some gel too
X


----------



## laura81

Tasha182 said:


> I will definitely post some pics of my mulberry family Mulberrygal! 3 purchases in 1 month, quickly addicted haha!
> Thanks for the info laura81, its nvt leather too so the spray sounds good  i'll invest in some gel too
> X




Spray is good to protect, but I think the gel nourishes the leather every so often.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tasha182 said:


> I will definitely post some pics of my mulberry family Mulberrygal! 3 purchases in 1 month, quickly addicted haha!
> Thanks for the info laura81, its nvt leather too so the spray sounds good  i'll invest in some gel too
> X




Look forward to seeing your collection. I see you want the Hot Fuchsia SBS.  I love this colour, I did have the Bays in it but replaced with Effie. It's really gorgeous in the SBS 

If your using the Collonil on NVT don't think you can go wrong with both as Laura says. The gel works out more cost effective. Very reasonable on EBay at the mo, under £6


----------



## Dovey123

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it was free listing weekend. There is always masses more when they do that, 1715 Mulberry in handbags in UK listings. Don't think I've ever seen that many, perhaps they've all been holding out to list for Christmas
> 
> Don't think I could face looking through that many


I wonder what % are fake ? 
I am very new to Mulberry and I don't think I could buy anything off ebay ...even though I know you lovely ladies would authenticate them . There are some ruthless people out there who will go to any lengths to con people


----------



## Mulberrygal

Dovey123 said:


> I wonder what % are fake ?
> I am very new to Mulberry and I don't think I could buy anything off ebay ...even though I know you lovely ladies would authenticate them . There are some ruthless people out there who will go to any lengths to con people



I agree but fortunately thanks to the purse forum and the Authenticators fakes are reported very quickly. Ebay are also very strict now and I think you will find most of them will be genuine. Paypal also mostly seem to be on the side of the buyers. 

I have had problems with things not being quite as I expected. I think this is a bigger problem and for this reason  I am always wary of sellers with 0% and negative feedback.


----------



## Tasha182

Mulberrygal said:


> Look forward to seeing your collection. I see you want the Hot Fuchsia SBS.  I love this colour, I did have the Bays in it but replaced with Effie. It's really gorgeous in the SBS
> 
> If your using the Collonil on NVT don't think you can go wrong with both as Laura says. The gel works out more cost effective. Very reasonable on EBay at the mo, under £6


Bet that was gorgeous! It will probably be on my wishlist for a while, i cant bring myself to part with so much money for a colour thats not as wearable as something like oak!  Maybe one day 
I'll definitely get some gel, good price too!

Thanks for your help girls


----------



## Dovey123

Mulberrygal said:


> I agree but fortunately thanks to the purse forum and the Authenticators fakes are reported very quickly. Ebay are also very strict now and I think you will find most of them will be genuine. Paypal also mostly seem to be on the side of the buyers.
> 
> I have had problems with things not being quite as I expected. I think this is a bigger problem and for this reason  I am always wary of sellers with 0% and negative feedback.


Thank you for putting my mind (slightly) at ease .I will  try to look on ebay with more confidence ,knowing I can count on this forum ,and hoping I get sent the same bag as in the pictures !!!!


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> Thank you for putting my mind (slightly) at ease .I will  try to look on ebay with more confidence ,knowing I can count on this forum ,and hoping I get sent the same bag as in the pictures !!!!



Morning and Welcome!  Hope you find the genuine joy with M   Our authenticators are fab lot


----------



## Mulberrygal

Dovey123 said:


> Thank you for putting my mind (slightly) at ease .I will  try to look on ebay with more confidence ,knowing I can count on this forum ,and hoping I get sent the same bag as in the pictures !!!!



I haven't ever experienced that, if it did happen you would open a dispute and get your money back. It's all a lot safer now, on occasions EBay will actually refund you and pursue the seller. 

Just make sure you get the bag authenticated first. If you check the sellers feedback you can see if they've sold similar items successfully before.  I still am very wary of sellers with 0 or low feedback although Paypal hold on to the money of new sellers for a time now or until positive feedback is received. 

Good luck, you might be pleasantly surprised of you give it a try


----------



## Mulberrygal

ratrat said:


> Morning and Welcome!  Hope you find the genuine joy with M   Our authenticators are fab lot



I agree 

Morning Ratrat..............I really must get off to work now, getting a bit late


----------



## ratrat

Mulberrygal said:


> I agree
> 
> Morning Ratrat..............I really must get off to work now, getting a bit late



Morning - Mulberrygal, It's all getting so busy here too, when there is so much pile in front I somehow escape to tPF or start cleaning the desk...   No, must get back to work - hope you weren't late!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bought a kipling bag for £25 that's more like it


----------



## Mulberrygal

ratrat said:


> Morning - Mulberrygal, It's all getting so busy here too, when there is so much pile in front I somehow escape to tPF or start cleaning the desk...   No, must get back to work - hope you weren't late!



Only a wee bit late Ratrat but I've really been working hard all day to make u for it. Like you its great to have a few minutes escape and enter the world of bags. I work with too many men, needless to say that just dont get it 



elvisfan4life said:


> Bought a Kipling bag for £25 that's more like it



I hope you are going to do a reveal Elvis. I didn't know you could buy bags for £25  I am looking forward to seeing it


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kipling are great for travelling ...no fuss..can be popped in the washing machine to clean and very light....couldn't decide on the colour so went for grey as I'm boring


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's this one


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> Kipling are great for travelling ...no fuss..can be popped in the washing machine to clean and very light....couldn't decide on the colour so went for grey as I'm boring



No, I am sure you cant possibly be boring. Oak Leopard Lexy is definitely not boring and I know you ave that gorgeous red Bays and lots more fabulous bags 

I just bought a Cath Kidson umbrella, its quite cute


----------



## elvisfan4life

This one was £29.99

http://www.kipling.com/uk-en/elise.html

Great size for work so am tempted


----------



## Dovey123

Mulberrygal said:


> I haven't ever experienced that, if it did happen you would open a dispute and get your money back. It's all a lot safer now, on occasions EBay will actually refund you and pursue the seller.
> 
> Just make sure you get the bag authenticated first. If you check the sellers feedback you can see if they've sold similar items successfully before.  I still am very wary of sellers with 0 or low feedback although Paypal hold on to the money of new sellers for a time now or until positive feedback is received.
> 
> Good luck, you might be pleasantly surprised of you give it a try


Thank you ,feel much more confident now ....... Though may take a trip to Selfridges in the next day or so, 20% off !!!


----------



## Dovey123

ratrat said:


> Morning and Welcome!  Hope you find the genuine joy with M   Our authenticators are fab lot


Hi ratrat  I am already in love with Mulberry and I only really discovered them a couple of months ago !!  In deep


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> It's this one



DD has similar one in blue and two large/medium ones, she had been using them for last 5years between the house & school, still going strong!  They are great to fold & keep in the suitcases for holiday too!!


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> Hi ratrat  I am already in love with Mulberry and I only really discovered them a couple of months ago !!  In deep



Aww you are bitten by M bug dear -   Lots to discover from the past or current - hopefully future (seems a bit stuck atm though, they need the designer!)

Keep us posting....


----------



## Dovey123

ratrat said:


> Aww you are bitten by M bug dear -   Lots to discover from the past or current - hopefully future (seems a bit stuck atm though, they need the designer!)
> 
> Keep us posting....


I am learning lots on here thanks to all you addicts !! lol


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> I am learning lots on here thanks to all you addicts !! lol



lol, yes where have you been!?


----------



## ratrat

Morning, Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awwww Lewis Collins From the professionals has died of cancer....only 67 bless him...used to love bodie amd loved him in the cuckoo waltz too.....RIP


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwww Lewis Collins From the professionals has died of cancer....only 67 bless him...used to love bodie amd loved him in the cuckoo waltz too.....RIP




67- that's no age at all is it? I was not allowed to watch the Professionals as I was too young and it was too violent !Those were the days...


----------



## elvisfan4life

I grew up with the professionals and watched him in cuckoo waltz before that...he should have been James Bond he would have been perfect


----------



## ratrat

Morning, oh Elvis it's sad that people in the TV you grew up with & the youth memory attached (in a way), dies.  

Friday at last - December starts this Sunday?  Really!!???


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank crunchie it's Friday ratters


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwww Lewis Collins From the professionals has died of cancer....only 67 bless him...used to love bodie amd loved him in the cuckoo waltz too.....RIP




He was gorgeous 
67 is way too young


----------



## wee drop o bush

I just finished putting my first (and main) tree up :xtree:
Judy isn't terribly impressed though


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bless her she is so weeny and so cute

Your tree looks fab too wee drop


----------



## elvisfan4life

A could do with a wee drop of bush just now too


----------



## Candysroom

Wee drop could you come and organise my Christmas as well? I think you do it much better than me!


----------



## handbagahholic

Aww look at Judy  bless her! Your tree looks great so well decorated, no matter how hard I try ours never looks like that! Hope everyone's okay


----------



## Dovey123

Gutted  wanted to buy a lovely Mulberry (tis Black Friday after all) that a TPR has on ebay only to discover some scumbag has tried to hack my account so it has been frozen :,(


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dovey123 said:


> Gutted  wanted to buy a lovely Mulberry (tis Black Friday after all) that a TPR has on ebay only to discover some scumbag has tried to hack my account so it has been frozen :,(




Sorry to hear that :rain:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Dovey123

I was shaking with excitement when I saw it as it is just what I wanted with the added bonus she is a member on here ....feel like crying :'( . Just hoping it is still there tomorrow when I have sorted my PayPal out ...GGGGGRRRRRR


----------



## armcandy3

Hope all glasgow tpfers are ok. Just watching news about helicopter crash, shocking accident. Thoughts and prayers with people who were there-hope there's no fatalities x


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> I was shaking with excitement when I saw it as it is just what I wanted with the added bonus she is a member on here ....feel like crying :'( . Just hoping it is still there tomorrow when I have sorted my PayPal out ...GGGGGRRRRRR



Oh how frustrating!  Hope PayPal sort it out asap.


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2413969
> 
> I just finished putting my first (and main) tree up :xtree:
> Judy isn't terribly impressed though



Perfect tree!  Please come to my house and do it again 
Judy is so cute!!

Does everybody do the tree today?  May have to hint to DH then...  I will concentrate on wrapping.  Xmas cards still untouched.

Have a nice w/e everybody


----------



## laura81

armcandy3 said:


> Hope all glasgow tpfers are ok. Just watching news about helicopter crash, shocking accident. Thoughts and prayers with people who were there-hope there's no fatalities x




It's awful, been watching the news all morning.  I was in town last night and would have been at the train station when it happened, we heard the sirens and thought it was just typical Friday night trouble.

I think there has been 6 fatalities confirmed but I just hope there is no more & they get those trapped out.

A couple of our friends are cops and have been out at the scene helping, so I'm worried for them too.


----------



## wee drop o bush

As always Scottish people amaze me with their willingness to get stuck in and help. There must have been chaos and confusion at the scene


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> As always Scottish people amaze me with their willingness to get stuck in and help. There must have been chaos and confusion at the scene




I know, without sounding like a cliche, when you here about people running to the building to help, it makes you so proud of folk.

I've been in the pub a few times, and it's not a large expansive place, must have been terrifying for those inside.

I've currently got 3 friends on scene helping (2 cops & paramedic) and I'm immensely proud of each of them.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Awful news from Glasgow, my thoughts are with all the families and with the emergency services.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Dovey123 said:


> I was shaking with excitement when I saw it as it is just what I wanted with the added bonus she is a member on here ....feel like crying :'( . Just hoping it is still there tomorrow when I have sorted my PayPal out ...GGGGGRRRRRR



Might be worth an email to the seller? Explaining your circumstances. What was it?


----------



## Dovey123

gunsandbanjos said:


> Might be worth an email to the seller? Explaining your circumstances. What was it?


l think the auction is over tomorrow and I haven't had time to sort PayPal out today .It is a petrol blue Bryn .
Anyway I feel like a spoilt brat now ,after seeing the terrible scenes in Glasgow ,it dosnt really seem that important now


----------



## MsSJones

Just noticed the John Lewis 20% price match and ordered the large oak Antony!!! So excited!!!


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> I know, without sounding like a cliche, when you here about people running to the building to help, it makes you so proud of folk.
> 
> I've been in the pub a few times, and it's not a large expansive place, must have been terrifying for those inside.
> 
> I've currently got 3 friends on scene helping (2 cops & paramedic) and I'm immensely proud of each of them.





gunsandbanjos said:


> Awful news from Glasgow, my thoughts are with all the families and with the emergency services.



Terrible news.  Hope the search progress quickly & successfully.


----------



## ratrat

MsSJones said:


> Just noticed the John Lewis 20% price match and ordered the large oak Antony!!! So excited!!!



Congrats, hope it will be with you soon and we can share the reveal....


----------



## mrsb74

Hi, just wondered if anyone knows if the effie satchel will go on sale in black or oak, as if not I might get it with the jl 20%. Also is this a good everyday messenger bag? Tia


----------



## wee drop o bush

I don't think black or oak ever go on sale tbh, I can though vouch for the Effie as a fantastic everyday bag. The spongy pebbled is very resilient and easy to clean, I adore my Effie


----------



## mrsb74

wee drop o bush said:


> I don't think black or oak ever go on sale tbh, I can though vouch for the Effie as a fantastic everyday bag. The spongy pebbled is very resilient and easy to clean, I adore my Effie



Thanks for this, is the effie a better everyday crossbody than the daria satchel? I only ask as I read the leather was better on the daria.


----------



## mrsb74

mrsb74 said:


> Thanks for this, is the effie a better everyday crossbody than the daria satchel? I only ask as I read the leather was better on the daria.



And i also saw at bisceter today the effie in brown suede which was lovely but I just didn't think the suede to be good for everyday use, and the daria satchel in petrol-any thoughts? I just can't decide lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi ladies not around much...trying to avoid all the sales hype ...see you in 2014


----------



## ratrat

^^ Morning Elvis, oh we will miss you but that can be a good move, I 'm not opening any more e-mails for the sales & discount ... can't keep up!!

Take care, I'm turbo charging for the last work mountains!  Have a lovely Xmas & new year and see you in 2014, but if you want to pop in for moan/joy/rant whatever even for 1line, back burner is on here anytime...


----------



## ratrat

mrsb74 said:


> And i also saw at bisceter today the effie in brown suede which was lovely but I just didn't think the suede to be good for everyday use, and the daria satchel in petrol-any thoughts? I just can't decide lol



Good luck with your decision!  I love petrol!  Surprisingly goes well with many colours


----------



## ratrat

Morning, busy busy week - but wanted to thank the person with bald head this morning, who so kindly flashed the headlight just before the curb & saved me from the speed gun trap!!!  I love you, I can kiss your bald head quite happily atm, don't know who you are, will never do but thank you I'm sure santa will bring you the best present this Xmas


----------



## Lakrits

Hi R, that is a good start of the week !


----------



## wee drop o bush

mrsb74 said:


> Thanks for this, is the effie a better everyday crossbody than the daria satchel? I only ask as I read the leather was better on the daria.




I don't know where you read that as my friend has the Daria Hobo and Satchel and they're quite scuffed already where as my Effie is still pristine. Spongy pebbled is not as costly as some of the other M leathers unless that's what you mean? 
The Effie a fantastic everyday bag...comfortable, easy to use, rain resistant and attractive in an understated way which I like. I've friends who are struggling a bit financially and I don't feel that I can't take the Effie with me when I'm out with them. Whereas I don't use my Lily or Araline in those circumstances as it's a bit more showy. But then hey Mulberry bags are a very personal thing :blossom:


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies not around much...trying to avoid all the sales hype ...see you in 2014




Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year, I was out at the Winebar in Portrush last night and I actually thought to myself that I bet you wished you were there. Particularly when I was eyeing up the puddings :lolots:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I was a bit naughty today 
I got an email from Aspinal of London about their 20% off sale so I got my sister a Violet calf leather Heart coin purse 




And myself a handbag hook 


I'm so pleased (even if it wasn't Mulberry)


----------



## lara0112

I finally got my first 'proper' Mulberry handbag, so can proudly join this club - 

I have a large Mabel but it is a travelling bag, so I don't use it much.

ever since I saw the Willow I am in love - and I found it 20% off online, so I had to have it. Can't wait to share 

they also have a primrose, lily and baywater 20% off but only ship to Germany and Austria, so if you are based there or know anyone it is really worth it


----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> I was a bit naughty today
> I got an email from Aspinal of London about their 20% off sale so I got my sister a Violet calf leather Heart coin purse
> View attachment 2417027
> 
> View attachment 2417028
> 
> And myself a handbag hook
> View attachment 2417029
> 
> I'm so pleased (even if it wasn't Mulberry)



That wee purse is so darn cute!! And I'm envious of u being able to hang ur bag from a hook! I carry everything I cud ever possibly need in my bayswaters so if I hung it from a hook I'd need to sit on top of table to balance it!! I've tried and tried to be a small bag person-my 19 yr old daughter is, and she looks so "light"! But I can't do it!! Especially now in NI where we pay for bags! My bag is stuffed full of reusable bags -or (save the) polar bear bags as they're known in our house!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I try to keep my bags so as they don't  actually hurt my shoulders


----------



## Candysroom

wee drop o bush said:


> I was a bit naughty today
> I got an email from Aspinal of London about their 20% off sale so I got my sister a Violet calf leather Heart coin purse
> View attachment 2417027
> 
> View attachment 2417028
> 
> And myself a handbag hook
> View attachment 2417029
> 
> I'm so pleased (even if it wasn't Mulberry)




Oooh love these- esp that yummy purse!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Aspinal is a really nice brand, not exactly ever going to set the world alight, but I have a passport cover and business card holder from them


----------



## MsSJones

wee drop o bush said:


> Aspinal is a really nice brand, not exactly ever going to set the world alight, but I have a passport cover and business card holder from them



Their business totes are amazing!


----------



## miss.w

Hi! I'm new to this forum, and I have not been able to look around much yet (should be studying for my exam), But I was wondering if anyone could tell me when the sale on Mulberry.com starts? And have someone any opinion on which color and style that's going to be on the sale?
Excuse my English, I haven't been practicing my writing in approx five years.

xx


----------



## bearydown

miss.w said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum, and I have not been able to look around much yet (should be studying for my exam), But I was wondering if anyone could tell me when the sale on Mulberry.com starts? And have someone any opinion on which color and style that's going to be on the sale?
> Excuse my English, I haven't been practicing my writing in approx five years.
> 
> xx



Hi US sale seems to have started online.  Check the website.


----------



## ratrat

^^  well noticed!  Surprised to see Primrose already gone down!!


----------



## ratrat

miss.w said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum, and I have not been able to look around much yet (should be studying for my exam), But I was wondering if anyone could tell me when the sale on Mulberry.com starts? And have someone any opinion on which color and style that's going to be on the sale?
> Excuse my English, I haven't been practicing my writing in approx five years.
> 
> xx



:welcome2:


----------



## Loveheart

The US sale is going very fast, there was loads more this morning!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Just signing in to say hello on my birthday. Hope you ladies are fine. Will be back chatting more often as soon as I submit the thesis.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2413969
> 
> I just finished putting my first (and main) tree up :xtree:
> Judy isn't terribly impressed though
> View attachment 2413970
> 
> View attachment 2413971


Love the tree. Can we start a mberry ladies Christmas thread?


----------



## handbagahholic

Happy birthday CP! Xxx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Just signing in to say hello on my birthday. Hope you ladies are fine. Will be back chatting more often as soon as I submit the thesis.



Happy Birthday! Hope you have a fabulous day xx good luck with your thesis!


----------



## ratrat

Loveheart said:


> The US sale is going very fast, there was loads more this morning!


Wonder what's left for UK .... or there may be hold back stock this year?? (not that I'm after anything)


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> Just signing in to say hello on my birthday. Hope you ladies are fine. Will be back chatting more often as soon as I submit the thesis.



Happy Birthday!! 
Good luck with the thesis, hope you will have relaxing time soon!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey everyone hope your all having a great day and hope your having a wonderful birthday cp! 
I've just entertained the people in Costa with an un boxing, I've just picked a parcel I
Up from the post office and ran in to costa to get out of the rain! I couldn't help my self and tore at the box and pulled put my beautiful new purchase then realised the lady across from
Me was smiling and giving the thumbs up and pointed to get Alexa  a fellow M lover  then a lovely old lady piped up and said ohh is that an early Christmas present. Is it one of those expensive name ones? You need a purse to match it now


----------



## JeniA

handbagahholic said:


> Hey everyone hope your all having a great day and hope your having a wonderful birthday cp!
> I've just entertained the people in Costa with an un boxing, I've just picked a parcel I
> Up from the post office and ran in to costa to get out of the rain! I couldn't help my self and tore at the box and pulled put my beautiful new purchase then realised the lady across from
> Me was smiling and giving the thumbs up and pointed to get Alexa  a fellow M lover  then a lovely old lady piped up and said ohh is that an early Christmas present. Is it one of those expensive name ones? You need a purse to match it now




Sounds like you had a great time in Costa! What lovely ladies  I wonder if the Alexa owner is a member here? 

Looking forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> Just signing in to say hello on my birthday. Hope you ladies are fine. Will be back chatting more often as soon as I submit the thesis.




Happy Birthday from another December baby, my birthday is next Tuesday


----------



## ratrat

handbagahholic said:


> Hey everyone hope your all having a great day and hope your having a wonderful birthday cp!
> I've just entertained the people in Costa with an un boxing, I've just picked a parcel I
> Up from the post office and ran in to costa to get out of the rain! I couldn't help my self and tore at the box and pulled put my beautiful new purchase then realised the lady across from
> Me was smiling and giving the thumbs up and pointed to get Alexa  a fellow M lover  then a lovely old lady piped up and said ohh is that an early Christmas present. Is it one of those expensive name ones? You need a purse to match it now



Lovely post to read on Friday morning   so you already have done public reveal.... looking forward to tPF reveal soon!?? 

Congrats!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thank you ladies! I had a lovely day editing thesis then dinner with DH who took the day off.
Sad about the passing about the great Nelson Mandela though.


----------



## handbagahholic

ratrat said:


> Lovely post to read on Friday morning   so you already have done public reveal.... looking forward to tPF reveal soon!??
> 
> Congrats!!



I will try and do it soon although there may just be a small chance that it's not the only one... 

Glad you had a nice birthday cp, yes it is sad I watched ITVs tribute in pictures earlier it was lovely


----------



## ratrat

handbagahholic said:


> I will try and do it soon although there may just be a small chance that *it's not the only one..*.



Even better


----------



## mf19

Not sure if this is the place to post, but does anyone have a mulberry SA that answers to email or whatsapp? I would like to get the taupe primrose in sale so I think that makes Selfridges not eligible. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

ratrat said:


> ^^  well noticed!  Surprised to see Primrose already gone down!!





ratrat said:


> Wonder what's left for UK .... or there may be hold back stock this year?? (not that I'm after anything)




Don't think there can have been much stock by the speed it all went.  If the US sale is anything to go by,  think we are in for a bit of an anti-climax this year.

Think it's just as well from my point of view  have already gone OTT with all the discounts flying about. Hope to have a little bit of cash left just in case something is too good to miss.  Can't really think that anything much is going to be less than the 30% off though.



handbagahholic said:


> Hey everyone hope your all having a great day and hope your having a wonderful birthday cp!
> I've just entertained the people in Costa with an un boxing, I've just picked a parcel I
> Up from the post office and ran in to costa to get out of the rain! I couldn't help my self and tore at the box and pulled put my beautiful new purchase then realised the lady across from
> Me was smiling and giving the thumbs up and pointed to get Alexa  a fellow M lover  then a lovely old lady piped up and said ohh is that an early Christmas present. Is it one of those expensive name ones? You need a purse to match it now



What a lovely story, Costa gets mentioned a lot on here. I think we must all be Mulb & Costa fans.  My local ones are always quite busy so I do get a little anxious when I am in there. I never use my hookey  have vision of espresso all over my bag.

Have you done your reveal yet handbagaholic? Looking forward to seeing what was in your box


----------



## handbagahholic

Mulberrygal said:


> Don't think there can have been much stock by the speed it all went.  If the US sale is anything to go by,  think we are in for a bit of an anti-climax this year.
> 
> Think it's just as well from my point of view  have already gone OTT with all the discounts flying about. Hope to have a little bit of cash left just in case something is too good to miss.  Can't really think that anything much is going to be less than the 30% off though.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely story, Costa gets mentioned a lot on here. I think we must all be Mulb & Costa fans.  My local ones are always quite busy so I do get a little anxious when I am in there. I never use my hookey  have vision of espresso all over my bag.
> 
> Have you done your reveal yet handbagaholic? Looking forward to seeing what was in your box





I'm quite lucky that mine wasn't too busy that day  oh how awful would that be!! I've not but I'll be doing it at the end of the week when I've got everything together


----------



## Fommom

Had a wee trip to Belfast today-and a quick look at mulberry counter (as usual!). It was very busy! Seemed to be oak, oak and more oak that people were interested in! I liked this seasons version of my black/nickel grainy print bayswater more irl than I thought I would. Very stylish!! If i were buying i'd have the brown bayswater!  Loved the red purses too-especially the one with the tiny tree on it-sweet! No purchase for me today though! 19 yr old DD & 16 yr old DS take priority at this time of year! And they deserve it! I'll maybe start saving again for me after Xmas!!


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Just signing in to say hello on my birthday. Hope you ladies are fine. Will be back chatting more often as soon as I submit the thesis.


Sorry I missed your birthday, CP. Happy belated birthday and I hope that t was fun!


----------



## ratrat

Fommom said:


> Had a wee trip to Belfast today-and a quick look at mulberry counter (as usual!). It was very busy! Seemed to be oak, oak and more oak that people were interested in! I liked this seasons version of my black/nickel grainy print bayswater more irl than I thought I would. Very stylish!! If i were buying i'd have the brown bayswater!  Loved the red purses too-especially the one with the tiny tree on it-sweet! No purchase for me today though! 19 yr old DD & 16 yr old DS take priority at this time of year! And they deserve it! I'll maybe start saving again for me after Xmas!!



Good to know M going strong - but they should notice how people appreciate good old oak at the outlet  

What a lovely mum you are - yes children seem take priorities at this time of the year - I was recently thinking, until how old?  Secretly hoping it's all done at 18... or 21... or till they get the job?


----------



## ratrat

Morning, last working week yay - but 3 office/business parties to go through as well as DD's term end pick up organisation.  Somebody should write a book about 'How not to gain weight but enjoy drink & spot best nibbles & keep business counter party happy with boring conversation & spot gorgeous handbags from time to time & go home asap without noticed'.

Have a good start of week everybody!


----------



## miss.w

I am so sorry to post this question in this thread: But why aren't my profile picture showing?


----------



## steph22

Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.


----------



## wee drop o bush

steph22 said:


> Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.




Not personally but my mum is a seasoned single traveller. She goes to Malta a lot as it's beautiful, the weather is usually good and she feels safe there; her travel agent recommended it and any of the Canary Islands. Basically when travelling alone avoid anywhere which doesn't not have 'western' attitudes to women.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> Had a wee trip to Belfast today-and a quick look at mulberry counter (as usual!). It was very busy! Seemed to be oak, oak and more oak that people were interested in! I liked this seasons version of my black/nickel grainy print bayswater more irl than I thought I would. Very stylish!! If i were buying i'd have the brown bayswater!  Loved the red purses too-especially the one with the tiny tree on it-sweet! No purchase for me today though! 19 yr old DD & 16 yr old DS take priority at this time of year! And they deserve it! I'll maybe start saving again for me after Xmas!!




Hiya, I'm going into Belfast tomorrow and HoF is a must visit. Can't wait :blossom:


----------



## Swanky

miss.w said:


> I am so sorry to post this question in this thread: But why aren't my profile picture showing?



Welcome to tPF!! 

After you have 10 posts and have been here 5 days you'll be able to load an avatar for us to see.  There's a forum called Feedback Dropbox for all technical questions, issues, etc... for you to use in the future.


----------



## Dovey123

steph22 said:


> Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.


Wow I think you are brave to even contemplate travelling alone ...I cant even go bag shopping alone !!  I have a travelling companion . My OH wont fly .My daughters F.I.L lost his wife almost 3 years so he has been lonely . The first time we holidayed we took our Grandson to Disney Florida but we have since been away just the 2 of us ....it works for us


----------



## laura81

steph22 said:


> Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.




I've been away loads on my own abroad for work, but usually try and tag a few days / week on for pleasure if its somewhere I want to see.

I'm used to travelling alone, but would say planning is key - especially of you want to venture outside Europe or the US.

I went to Dubai & Abu Dhabi 2 years ago and encountered no issues at all, just research your hotels and local customs and make sure you have transfers from airports to hotels pre arranged.


----------



## batfish

steph22 said:


> Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.


Yes, I have done it quite a bit (pre discovering Mulberry!).  I went mainly alone and by planning it myself, but did a couple of trips through tour operators. Where are you thinking of going?  I've been to South America, Central America, the US, Australia and South East Asia on my own and didn't have any problems anywhere.  I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## steph22

wee drop o bush said:


> Not personally but my mum is a seasoned single traveller. She goes to Malta a lot as it's beautiful, the weather is usually good and she feels safe there; her travel agent recommended it and any of the Canary Islands. Basically when travelling alone avoid anywhere which doesn't not have 'western' attitudes to women.


 


Dovey123 said:


> Wow I think you are brave to even contemplate travelling alone ...I cant even go bag shopping alone !! I have a travelling companion . My OH wont fly .My daughters F.I.L lost his wife almost 3 years so he has been lonely . The first time we holidayed we took our Grandson to Disney Florida but we have since been away just the 2 of us ....it works for us


 
It's hard too as no one will travel with me for whatever reasons - money, work, too busy.



laura81 said:


> I've been away loads on my own abroad for work, but usually try and tag a few days / week on for pleasure if its somewhere I want to see.
> 
> I'm used to travelling alone, but would say planning is key - especially of you want to venture outside Europe or the US.
> 
> I went to Dubai & Abu Dhabi 2 years ago and encountered no issues at all, just research your hotels and local customs and make sure you have transfers from airports to hotels pre arranged.


 
What did you do in Dubai?



batfish said:


> Yes, I have done it quite a bit (pre discovering Mulberry!). I went mainly alone and by planning it myself, but did a couple of trips through tour operators. Where are you thinking of going? I've been to South America, Central America, the US, Australia and South East Asia on my own and didn't have any problems anywhere. I'd highly recommend it.


 
You're so brave, I would love to travel all those places but funds are limited.

Thanks all. I'm just going through a bit of a bad time at the moment and thought maybe getting away would be good for me. Ideally I would like to just go somewhere hot and doing nothing for a week but know I would feel lonely if I went on my own. Someone suggested to me using a singles holiday tour company but they are so expensive! Thinking Paris might be a good weekend break. If I get bored or lonely I can always go to the LV and Chanel shops


----------



## laura81

steph22 said:


> It's hard too as no one will travel with me for whatever reasons - money, work, too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so brave, I would love to travel all those places but funds are limited.
> 
> Thanks all. I'm just going through a bit of a bad time at the moment and thought maybe getting away would be good for me. Ideally I would like to just go somewhere hot and doing nothing for a week but know I would feel lonely if I went on my own. Someone suggested to me using a singles holiday tour company but they are so expensive! Thinking Paris might be a good weekend break. If I get bored or lonely I can always go to the LV and Chanel shops




Shopped mainly! My friend lives in Abu Dhabi, so I spent a few days in Dubai before travelling down to see her.  There's actually quite a lot to see in Dubai out with the Malls, I'd like to go back.


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies not around much...trying to avoid all the sales hype ...see you in 2014



Hi Elvis, 

I have been trying to find you. I can understand keeping away.  I will be doing the same in the New Year as have some large expenses coming up. I dont want any temptations 

Just wanted to make sure you know they have the leopard degrade scarf that matches your gorgeous Bays in the Outlet. I know they have several at Bicester £115
x


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Hey ladies, I've not been on for a long while as I've been trying to save for a new car. Just stopping by to say hope you're all well & share my latest purchase. I bought the Dorset yesterday as a throw it all in kinda bash for Uni. I'm rather disappointed with the sides as I'm used to have a bit of structure as with the LV neverfull. I love how light it is though as I can fit all my books in it without it hurting my shoulder x


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> Shopped mainly! My friend lives in Abu Dhabi, so I spent a few days in Dubai before travelling down to see her.  There's actually quite a lot to see in Dubai out with the Malls, I'd like to go back.



We are having Xmas from next week in Dubai ... ohh the Malls here I come  (leaving DH relaxing by the sea).  We are currently debating whether to bring Marmite, hoping it's not banned, due to the origin being alcohol related.  DH cannot live without Marmite more than 3days


----------



## ratrat

Precious_UK said:


> Hey ladies, I've not been on for a long while as I've been trying to save for a new car. Just stopping by to say hope you're all well & share my latest purchase. I bought the Dorset yesterday as a throw it all in kinda bash for Uni. I'm rather disappointed with the sides as I'm used to have a bit of structure as with the LV neverfull. I love how light it is though as I can fit all my books in it without it hurting my shoulder x



Hello there!  Glad to hear you love the lightness of Dorset, which colour did you get?  ITA it's not as structured as NF but good to know you can carry books without hurting you (or breaking the strap)!!  Would love to see the pics


----------



## ratrat

Morning, pea soup driving condition, some car has no common sense, driving as normal without fog lump on!!  Hopefully it will clear out soon - better than snow like some years ago anyway!!

Have a nice mid week day everybody


----------



## riffraff

steph22 said:


> Hi, have any of you ladies travelled solo before and if so did you use any solo tour operators or just go alone? Thinking of venturing overseas (instead of buying handbags!) but not sure whether to jump and go myself anywhere.


 
I've used Friendship travel in the past. Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## steph22

riffraff said:


> I've used Friendship travel in the past. Expensive but well worth it.


 
Will check out then, what did you find of the age groups who go? Is it mixed?


----------



## miss.w

Good evening, ladies! I am just wondering if anyone can tell me when the store-sale starts? Is it 27 December or after New Years Eve? I am thinking about Norway in particular or UK


----------



## MsSJones

GOOD MORNING!!!

Why do people on eBay list their bags as "New" and then the say that they've actually used it "only a couple of times" on the description?? 

If you've USED it even for a few hours then list it as "Used" or do not even mention you've used it if at all!!!

I saw this lovely bag and thought it'd make the perfect present for my mother. I message the seller asking for some additional pictures and why she has listed it as new when she states very clearly in the description that she's used it on a couple of occasions, and she replies telling me that she's only used a couple of times, but she doesn't want the buyers to think that it's in a used condition!! Oh and it's new BUT there are a few scratches on the plaque! Unbelievable!


----------



## Mulberrygal

MsSJones said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!
> 
> Why do people on eBay list their bags as "New" and then the say that they've actually used it "only a couple of times" on the description??
> 
> If you've USED it even for a few hours then list it as "Used" or do not even mention you've used it if at all!!!
> 
> I saw this lovely bag and thought it'd make the perfect present for my mother. I message the seller asking for some additional pictures and why she has listed it as new when she states very clearly in the description that she's used it on a couple of occasions, and she replies telling me that she's only used a couple of times, but she doesn't want the buyers to think that it's in a used condition!! Oh and it's new BUT there are a few scratches on the plaque! Unbelievable!



Yes I've come across a few like that. They put new in the description then when you read it say "only used a few times"  ! 

You get no end of crazy questions when your selling so can't imagine why anyone would be so ridiculously misleading . It's just asking to be shot down

Also when you select "new" it clearly states, new and unused item so they know they are doing wrong. I guess you could report the listing.


----------



## MsSJones

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I've come across a few like that. They put new in the description then when you read it say "only used a few times"  !
> 
> 
> 
> You get no end of crazy questions when your selling so can't imagine why anyone would be so ridiculously misleading . It's just asking to be shot down
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you select "new" it clearly states, new and unused item so they know they are doing wrong. I guess you could report the listing.




EXACTLY! 

Reporting the listing would probably be a bit nasty to be honest. I just don't get why they do it! It's not like the buyer will spend so much money without checking every single word in the description. As you say, such sellers are asking to be shot down!! This could potentially be a source of dispute if something goes wrong in the transaction. Oh, and they feel offended if you point this out and call you a time waster! Some sellers are just completely unreasonable!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gone quiet on here...I'm all ready for the big day now pressie bought and wrapped only turkey and trimmings to get next week.......celebrating today as it is the anniversary of my big op last year when I thought I was a goner


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just got 2 more days at work to get through first of course


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi Elvis,
> 
> I have been trying to find you. I can understand keeping away.  I will be doing the same in the New Year as have some large expenses coming up. I dont want any temptations
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you know they have the leopard degrade scarf that matches your gorgeous Bays in the Outlet. I know they have several at Bicester £115
> x



Bless you for thinking of me but days of spending that much on me are long gone!!,


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Gone quiet on here...I'm all ready for the big day now pressie bought and wrapped only turkey and trimmings to get next week.......celebrating today as it is the anniversary of my big op last year when I thought I was a goner


Glad you're still here Elvis, have a great day!


----------



## Appaloosalover

yes hasn't Christmas come around fast! I went n the York outlet yesterday to see if there was anything I fancied for Christmas but it appears that the outlet prices have gone up inline with the full range prices going up as there wasn't much there under £600!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Appaloosalover said:


> yes hasn't Christmas come around fast! I went n the York outlet yesterday to see if there was anything I fancied for Christmas but it appears that the outlet prices have gone up inline with the full range prices going up as there wasn't much there under £600!



Shocking isn't it? Last couple of times I've been to York I haven't even gone as there is no way I want to spend that kind of money


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Glad you're still here Elvis, have a great day!



You too hun


----------



## laura81

Elvis what a lovely anniversary to have!

I'm all set for Xmas too, hubby comes back from America today so it'll be nice to have him about again!

Not had much time to be on here lately, but I'm finishing off work for Xmas today so that'll be good.


----------



## elvisfan4life

laura81 said:


> Elvis what a lovely anniversary to have!
> 
> I'm all set for Xmas too, hubby comes back from America today so it'll be nice to have him about again!
> 
> Not had much time to be on here lately, but I'm finishing off work for Xmas today so that'll be good.



Lots of time off with hubby sounds bliss after him big being away and maybe a pressie to look forward to!!,


----------



## laura81

elvisfan4life said:


> Lots of time off with hubby sounds bliss after him big being away and maybe a pressie to look forward to!!,




Yeah, it's been a month since I've seen him!

It'll be little pressies, as we decided to go away for our anniversary after Xmas!


----------



## elvisfan4life

laura81 said:


> Yeah, it's been a month since I've seen him!
> 
> It'll be little pressies, as we decided to go away for our anniversary after Xmas!



Enjoy you deserve it


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Yeah, it's been a month since I've seen him!
> 
> It'll be little pressies, as we decided to go away for our anniversary after Xmas!




Enjoy  
Hiya Chat 
I'm busy busy and have to write my cards tonight   :snowballs: 
Hope you are all good. Last week was my 40th birthday and I got a pandora bracelet with the gold clasp, also some charms for it so I'm very happy


----------



## Ria2011

wee drop o bush said:


> Enjoy
> Hiya Chat
> I'm busy busy and have to write my cards tonight   :snowballs:
> Hope you are all good. Last week was my 40th birthday and I got a pandora bracelet with the gold clasp, also some charms for it so I'm very happy


Happy belated birthday wee drop o bush - would love to see a pic of your bracelet.


----------



## Appaloosalover

ooh yes pandora braclet sounds lovely!


----------



## wee drop o bush

here's a screenshot of what I have so far. Not sure what way to go now tbh. I think I'd like a mix of two tone and either red or blue/green.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Enjoy
> Hiya Chat
> I'm busy busy and have to write my cards tonight   :snowballs:
> Hope you are all good. Last week was my 40th birthday and I got a pandora bracelet with the gold clasp, also some charms for it so I'm very happy



Belated happy birthday youngster...I hit the big 50 soon

Have you been ok in the storms looked like Ireland took a battering?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Where is ratters?. Has she gone away for Christmas already?


----------



## maloneyxo

Haven't been on here for a little while, how is everyone? I'm about to start the dreaded wrapping before work today! I just can't put it off any longer ha! I've got a lovely rose gold Bays bracelet waiting for me under the tree so I'm counting down the days until I can open it now


----------



## elvisfan4life

maloneyxo said:


> Haven't been on here for a little while, how is everyone? I'm about to start the dreaded wrapping before work today! I just can't put it off any longer ha! I've got a lovely rose gold Bays bracelet waiting for me under the tree so I'm counting down the days until I can open it now



Lovely one off your wish list then....and medium lily seems to be 30% off in the sale?
Good luck with the wrapping I have finished all mine and its just me and the box of chocs and the tv from tonight.....roll on 5.30!!!


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2436338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a screenshot of what I have so far. Not sure what way to go now tbh. I think I'd like a mix of two tone and either red or blue/green.



Happy belated 40th and Oh no it's a slippery slope collecting pandora, just ask Geddes what it did for our pandora induced OCD!

Think we both spent many hours re-arranging, making sure colours didn't clash, balancing each end out and re-arranging again, it's  very addictive and expensive if you plan to fill it up.

Word of warning, don't visit the pandora bracelet thread......it made me fill mine up far earlier than I had planned too. I did say one charm a month, but........I failed!

Had to ban myself from this forum for a while as it was bad news for my finances?

Unusual choice with the dog charm, I have it as we have 2 EBTs, but not to everyone's taste.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks  
I love EBTs but I have a Pomeranian and the charm was a gift picked because I love dogs so much in general. 
Pandora is addictive


----------



## wee drop o bush

What is it about Christmas that makes men you are friendly with all year without any need to tell them to behave themselves, suddenly turn into pervs that you have to caution?  *sigh*

Edit I did get myself a Pandora charm today though


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## elvisfan4life

Love red wee drop


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just had roast beef and now watching poirot with a glass of fizz and a box of chocs bliss.....except listening to the storing coming from the sofa were OH and mum have flaked out after their apple tart and thick cream


----------



## Dovey123

elvisfan4life said:


> Just had roast beef and now watching poirot with a glass of fizz and a box of chocs bliss.....except listening to the storing coming from the sofa were OH and mum have flaked out after their apple tart and thick cream


Lol ,snap my OH is snoring his head off on sofa too .!!
I don't mind though ,im deep in Mulberry land !
My DD hinted last night that Santa is bringing me a Mulberry next week  Cant keep a secret to save her life ...She is forgiven though seen as it is her Birthday today


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dovey123 said:


> Lol ,snap my OH is snoring his head off on sofa too .!!
> I don't mind though ,im deep in Mulberry land !
> My DD hinted last night that Santa is bringing me a Mulberry next week  Cant keep a secret to save her life ...She is forgiven though seen as it is her Birthday today



Lucky you....enjoy


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies.
I am stopping by just to say I have seen my first Mulberrys that the local luxury store here is now carrying.
Thought you might like to know an additional place to get them.  And the store is top notch.  Actually, the most exclusive in the state, probably.
www.stanleykorshak.com.    https://www.stanleykorshak.com/designer/Mulberry/105
Watch the video if you want to know more about the store:  https://www.stanleykorshak.com/pages/About-Stanley-Korshak/1
Darlene is a wonderful sales associate and always goes above and beyond.
PM me for her email address.
(They do ship internationally)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Happy Christmas ladies :xtree:


----------



## melonsox

Merry christmas ladies!!! Been away for a couple of weeks & lucky to get back with the weather (landing into heathrow in the early hours was not  fun!). Will be catching up on the posts i've missed tomorrow when watching films and pigging out. 

Enjoy everyone! x


----------



## Ondrea

Just popping on to say happy xmas to all the mulberry ladies enjoy a nice rest and good company elvis.


----------



## laura81

Merry Christmas for tomorrow everyone! x


----------



## ratrat

Merry Christmas from Dubai via dodgy internet connection & ever so many blocked website!  Just got through to tpf by luck!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ondrea said:


> Just popping on to say happy xmas to all the mulberry ladies enjoy a nice rest and good company elvis.



Merry Christmas to you and yours too ondie...thank you


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Merry Christmas from Dubai via dodgy internet connection & ever so many blocked website!  Just got through to tpf by luck!



Merry Christmas my friend have a wonderful break and speak in 2014


----------



## elvisfan4life

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! Off to play Santa and wrestle the turkey


----------



## Slowhand

Merry Christmas everyone :rockettes:  Hi Rattie xx


----------



## Wordsworth

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a fabulous day xx


----------



## handbagahholic

Merry Christmas to all hope your having a lovely day xx


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Hope everyone had an awesome day yesterday!


----------



## beaver232

Merry Christmas everyone x:santawave::snowballs::rockettes::


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dupe post I know but I'm so pleased!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I will paint my toenails especially for my reveal when I get these


----------



## snickersnack

I'm new to Mulberry and just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has posted tips on this forum - they were super helpful in validating my decision to hit the sale yesterday  I'm going to be skipping around town with my new "SBS"! (Still trying to learn all the Mulberry acronyms on this forum!)


----------



## Dovey123

Am new to Mulberry myself since getting my first bag in October .I have 7 pieces now ...so why am I not satisfied with what I have ??? I think I am about to buy Choc SBS!!!!!


----------



## Tasha182

Hi everyone
Does anyone know if items that are out of stock in the sale will come back into stock? Got my eye on a pink glossy goat iphone sleeve


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anything can come back in stock if,there are returns


----------



## elvisfan4life

Everyone is in sale meltdown....no chatting

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and,happy.new year to you all


----------



## elvisfan4life

snickersnack said:


> I'm new to Mulberry and just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has posted tips on this forum - they were super helpful in validating my decision to hit the sale yesterday  I'm going to be skipping around town with my new "SBS"! (Still trying to learn all the Mulberry acronyms on this forum!)



Congrats and welcome ....you will,pick it all up in no time


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fed up with cooking now.....doing yet another Sunday roast today......duck this time...and doing hog roast for New Year's Day......so fed up with cooking and eating.......have put on a ton of weight as usual and the house is still full of chocs and luxury biscuits cakes and desserts......help


Anyone doing anything nice for new year? I am back at work on thurs and fri....on deep joy

Not bothered with the sales at all ....still broke from Christmas belt tightening time ahead!!!,


----------



## KatharinaV

I know how you feel Elvis! I am done with Christmas dinners now  
January will be without all that food..... 
I haven't brought a thing in the sale been very good!

For New Years we're off with some good friends - i think some sea food


----------



## elvisfan4life

KatharinaV said:


> I know how you feel Elvis! I am done with Christmas dinners now
> January will be without all that food.....
> I haven't brought a thing in the sale been very good!
> 
> For New Years we're off with some good friends - i think some sea food



Sounds wonderful.....glad to know I'm not just talking to myself as well...have a fab time and enjoy your beautiful new bag


----------



## lcy32

elvisfan4life said:


> Fed up with cooking now.....doing yet another Sunday roast today......duck this time...and doing hog roast for New Year's Day......so fed up with cooking and eating.......have put on a ton of weight as usual and the house is still full of chocs and luxury biscuits cakes and desserts......help
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything nice for new year? I am back at work on thurs and fri....on deep joy
> 
> Not bothered with the sales at all ....still broke from Christmas belt tightening time ahead!!!,





Do you know Elvis I feel exactly the same. I never want to see another joint of meat again!
We have two plastic stackaboxes full of chocolates, biscuits etc and we have so much pink plastic in the house now it wouldn't burn in a house fire it would melt I'm sure. I'd really like to get back to normal now. 
Staying in in the sofa with DVDs for new year-suits me x


----------



## Betsy2712

Tasha182 said:


> Hi everyone
> Does anyone know if items that are out of stock in the sale will come back into stock? Got my eye on a pink glossy goat iphone sleeve



Hello you could also try giving stores a call


----------



## handbagahholic

I think your right elvis sale mania is here! I cat see anything tempting apart from in the outlets, hope your well and had a lovely Christmas


----------



## elvisfan4life

lcy32 said:


> Do you know Elvis I feel exactly the same. I never want to see another joint of meat again!
> We have two plastic stackaboxes full of chocolates, biscuits etc and we have so much pink plastic in the house now it wouldn't burn in a house fire it would melt I'm sure. I'd really like to get back to normal now.
> Staying in in the sofa with DVDs for new year-suits me x



New year on the sofa in a onesie for me


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> I think your right elvis sale mania is here! I cat see anything tempting apart from in the outlets, hope your well and had a lovely Christmas



Lets hope the outlets start knocking down some prices


----------



## ImeldaM

I'm with you too, Elvis!  Had such a long, frantic build-up to Christmas at school - nativity plays, hyper-excited children and copious amounts of vomit - followed by 20 for Christmas dinner/eve, 12 on Boxing Day and now a Sunday lunch for 10!  It's been fantastic and I wouldn't change a thing but I'm sooo over it now. It really is time for everyone to go home. Just want to rip down the tree, strip the beds, clean the bathrooms, get rid of all the recycling and food waste bins, clear the fridge of anything that looks even vaguely edible and start the diet!  O to wake up in the morning without a thumping head and a mouth like a badger's bum - I have no self-control, so it's all my fault!  Off to sunny Cape Town on 20th Jan for two weeks and absolutely cannot wait.  Happy New Year to everyone - enjoy your lovely new bags.  I'm thoroughly enjoying living out my Mulberry addiction on the sofa - still solvent.(just.) - through all your reveals.  Keep them coming.  Hmm....now where's that corkscrew.......?


----------



## elvisfan4life

ImeldaM said:


> I'm with you too, Elvis!  Had such a long, frantic build-up to Christmas at school - nativity plays, hyper-excited children and copious amounts of vomit - followed by 20 for Christmas dinner/eve, 12 on Boxing Day and now a Sunday lunch for 10!  It's been fantastic and I wouldn't change a thing but I'm sooo over it now. It really is time for everyone to go home. Just want to rip down the tree, strip the beds, clean the bathrooms, get rid of all the recycling and food waste bins, clear the fridge of anything that looks even vaguely edible and start the diet!  O to wake up in the morning without a thumping head and a mouth like a badger's bum - I have no self-control, so it's all my fault!  Off to sunny Cape Town on 20th Jan for two weeks and absolutely cannot wait.  Happy New Year to everyone - enjoy your lovely new bags.  I'm thoroughly enjoying living out my Mulberry addiction on the sofa - still solvent.(just.) - through all your reveals.  Keep them coming.  Hmm....now where's that corkscrew.......?



I'm on the shampoo too.....forget  bags......just enjoy the time off work.....a trip to s Africa sounds amazing but keep safe


----------



## JeniA

I'll join in the non buying chat

Not sure what we're doing for new year yet, might be having some friends over, if not tv, sofa and might convince the boyfriend into a game of monopoly  

Going to a wedding tomorrow which will be nice 

Hope everyone else has a nice new year!


----------



## elvisfan4life

JeniA said:


> I'll join in the non buying chat
> 
> Not sure what we're doing for new year yet, might be having some friends over, if not tv, sofa and might convince the boyfriend into a game of monopoly
> 
> Going to a wedding tomorrow which will be nice
> 
> Hope everyone else has a nice new year!



We are now addicted to dobble......meant to be a card game for 6 yr olds like snap and very Addictive


----------



## Plemont

Shopping in Oxford Street, and my favourite of all the bags on display was this LV in Selfridges window - maybe a bit too big to carry though....


----------



## Sammiantha

elvisfan4life said:


> New year on the sofa in a onesie for me




Me too, and I'm actually looking forward too it. We have one dinner left on New Year's Day and then I'll be back on the harcombe diet. I'm actually looking forward too it - December is definitely the month of excess!


----------



## Fommom

Sofa and onesie for me too!! Santa brought me my first one (leopard print of course!) and I love it!! I took trees down today-and they'd have been down earlier if I hadn't had visitors on fri/sat!! Up early/down early is my rule!! 
On a side note, my much adored niece (& fellow mulberry lover) is getting married in march. I got my outfit in sales on fri-had been stalking it in a local boutique (and online at harvey nicks-just in case!)  and I love it! It's grey/black leopard dress/coat. I'll prob b wearing black patent heels but not sure bout bag. I bought silver mulberry millennium bag from LBW and it's adorable but maybe not with black shoes?? Ideally I'd like to carry mulberry as my niece loves to c me "dressed"-& I'm her "trendy aunt"-even tho I'm not trendy at all!! I can't really afford new prices -esp as I've got DS/DD to kit out too and I'm not a small bag type of person so it wud seem like a waste to buy eg a black lily yet is my black/nickel bays far too big?? Shud I stalk eBay for something more suitable. Or just carry high street bag?? Decisions!!


----------



## Sammiantha

Fommom said:


> Sofa and onesie for me too!! Santa brought me my first one (leopard print of course!) and I love it!! I took trees down today-and they'd have been down earlier if I hadn't had visitors on fri/sat!! Up early/down early is my rule!!
> On a side note, my much adored niece (& fellow mulberry lover) is getting married in march. I got my outfit in sales on fri-had been stalking it in a local boutique (and online at harvey nicks-just in case!)  and I love it! It's grey/black leopard dress/coat. I'll prob b wearing black patent heels but not sure bout bag. I bought silver mulberry millennium bag from LBW and it's adorable but maybe not with black shoes?? Ideally I'd like to carry mulberry as my niece loves to c me "dressed"-& I'm her "trendy aunt"-even tho I'm not trendy at all!! I can't really afford new prices -esp as I've got DS/DD to kit out too and I'm not a small bag type of person so it wud seem like a waste to buy eg a black lily yet is my black/nickel bays far too big?? Shud I stalk eBay for something more suitable. Or just carry high street bag?? Decisions!!




Do you need a bag at all? I got married in March and I don't think many of my guests brought a bag - they just loaded down their other half! 

If you did want a smaller bag I'd recommend high street for a one off - I brought a black small shoulder bag from H&M earlier this year and get a lot of use out of it as I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Fommom

Go out without a bag?? I'm having palpitations at the very thought &#128561; plus I'm the one who ends up with everything to carry! It's my role in life!!


----------



## Wordsworth

Fommom said:


> Go out without a bag?? I'm having palpitations at the very thought &#128561; plus I'm the one who ends up with everything to carry! It's my role in life!!



If it were me I'd probably go for a high street bag in this case. It sounds like it's not a bag that's going to get a lot of use so I wouldn't buy a Mulberry in that situation. 

That said I am currently trying to convince myself I'll get loads of use out of a purple bag so what do I know?!


----------



## beaver232

Sammiantha said:


> Do you need a bag at all? I got married in March and I don't think many of my guests brought a bag - they just loaded down their other half!
> 
> If you did want a smaller bag I'd recommend high street for a one off - I brought a black small shoulder bag from H&M earlier this year and get a lot of use out of it as I don't have to worry about it!


Wooooaaahhh Sammiantha!!!!

I can totally understand how bags just blended into the background on your own wonderful, wonderful wedding day but..... Not go to a dressy occasion without a bag???  I'm crazy enough to pick which bag I'm wearing first....then match the outfit to her!!!   I am a purse forum addict after all! X


----------



## beaver232

Wordsworth said:


> If it were me I'd probably go for a high street bag in this case. It sounds like it's not a bag that's going to get a lot of use so I wouldn't buy a Mulberry in that situation.
> 
> That said I am currently trying to convince myself I'll get loads of use out of a purple bag so what do I know?!


Purple is the way forward!


----------



## Wordsworth

beaver232 said:


> Purple is the way forward!


You're not helping! Or maybe you are...what do I want to decide? I'm so confused. :lolots:


----------



## Sammiantha

Controversial view point on here clearly  

Must just be me but I tend to find bags annoying at big events!! 

Having said that - a purple bag is always a good investment. I use my plum bays a lot!


----------



## Wordsworth

Sammiantha said:


> Controversial view point on here clearly
> 
> Must just be me but I tend to find bags annoying at big events!!
> 
> Having said that - a purple bag is always a good investment. I use my plum bays a lot!



But if you don't have a bag where are you going to drunkenly hide one of the cocktail glasses/salt and pepper shakers/bottle openers etc? 

...my friends made me do it.

PS - if you're going to do that, take the Bays. A Lily is no good.


----------



## ImeldaM

I've always liked the idea of 'no bag' but have never managed to get myself out of the front door without one.  I actually feel panicky - how sad is that???  My best friend just loads a lippy into her husband's pocket and off she goes but I can never keep track of mine so it could prove extremely stressful! I'd def go for a small high street number - there are some fantastic ones around - Cos has a few lovely understated bags. 
http://www.cosstores.com/gb/Shop/Women/Accessories
Happy shopping!


----------



## laura81

Fommom said:


> Sofa and onesie for me too!! Santa brought me my first one (leopard print of course!) and I love it!! I took trees down today-and they'd have been down earlier if I hadn't had visitors on fri/sat!! Up early/down early is my rule!!
> On a side note, my much adored niece (& fellow mulberry lover) is getting married in march. I got my outfit in sales on fri-had been stalking it in a local boutique (and online at harvey nicks-just in case!)  and I love it! It's grey/black leopard dress/coat. I'll prob b wearing black patent heels but not sure bout bag. I bought silver mulberry millennium bag from LBW and it's adorable but maybe not with black shoes?? Ideally I'd like to carry mulberry as my niece loves to c me "dressed"-& I'm her "trendy aunt"-even tho I'm not trendy at all!! I can't really afford new prices -esp as I've got DS/DD to kit out too and I'm not a small bag type of person so it wud seem like a waste to buy eg a black lily yet is my black/nickel bays far too big?? Shud I stalk eBay for something more suitable. Or just carry high street bag?? Decisions!!




Sofa on Hogmanay for me and DH too, looking forward to quality time with some unhealthy food and cocktails!  

I'd go high street for a bag - I love accessorizes clutches for weddings!


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> Sofa on Hogmanay for me and DH too, looking forward to quality time with some unhealthy food and cocktails!
> 
> I'd go high street for a bag - I love accessorizes clutches for weddings!


Ooh I've got a lovely clutch from accessorise... Happy to lend it to you Hun! X
Edit. Just saw the wedding is tomorrow! Even RM can't manage that!  Enjoy yourself x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Prayers for Michael Schumacher......hope he pulls through


----------



## handbagahholic

Is it that serious elvis? I heard the report but they said it wasn't serious hope he's okay


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Is it that serious elvis? I heard the report but they said it wasn't serious hope he's okay



His condition worsened last night...he is critical ...has had an op to relieve pressure on his brain and or remove a blood clot....and is in a medically induced coma while they try to get the swelling under control. Twitter full of what I think are fake photos of the medics assisting him the,slopes...people are so sick


----------



## handbagahholic

Oh gosh  that's awful your right people can be so sick! I do hope he's okay!


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Oh gosh  that's awful your right people can be so sick! I do hope he's okay!



Sadly they have had to perform a second op overnight.......not,sounding,good.....praying he pulls through this


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly they have had to perform a second op overnight.......not,sounding,good.....praying he pulls through this


Dreadful news. Lets hope they are successful x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Praying for MSC ....and his family


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> His condition worsened last night...he is critical ...has had an op to relieve pressure on his brain and or remove a blood clot....and is in a medically induced coma while they try to get the swelling under control. Twitter full of what I think are fake photos of the medics assisting him the,slopes...people are so sick




It reminds me of Natasha Richardson's skiing  accident a few years ago, I sincerely hope he lives and makes a full recovery :rain:


----------



## elvisfan4life

I so feel for,his family........it will get worse for them too once the shock wears off as that will be protecting them now


----------



## Ria2011

It's extremely sad, I hope that Schumacher manages to pull through. My thoughts & prayers are with his family


----------



## elvisfan4life

I am still praying too,but fear it could be weeks before we know the outcome


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> It reminds me of Natasha Richardson's skiing  accident a few years ago, I sincerely hope he lives and makes a full recovery :rain:



+1. Praying that he does make a full recovery ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> It's extremely sad, I hope that Schumacher manages to pull through. My thoughts & prayers are with his family



Mine too, Ria X


----------



## Ria2011

Just seen on BBC news website that doctors have said his condition's improved slightly following the op, fingers crossed he makes a full recovery.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Just seen on BBC news website that doctors have said his condition's improved slightly following the op, fingers crossed he makes a full recovery.



They are,very cautious in what they are saying.  ......a nod to the lawyers as usual I think....but they performed a second op at 10pm last night to remove a blood clot within his brain on the left hand side.....the first op was to remove other clots near the brain.....however there are remaining inaccessible clots within the brain on the damaged right hand side which doesn't sound good for his long term recovery....it also sounds like he has shearing damage to the brain tissue so again until he comes round they won't know the extent of the damage...come,on schumi you can get through this


----------



## morgan20

Happy New Year ladies....Prosperous 2014 xx


----------



## lauren_t

Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone has a wonderful 2014. 

Not sure if anyones seen it on the news within the past week or so but I've been back in Kent for the Christmas holidays where we've had awful flooding! My town of Tonbridge was particularly hard hit, as Sainsburys car park practically turned into a lake and people were rowing boats on it. We're forecast more rain tonight but fingers crossed the river won't burst again. The lower end of my street has been totally evacuated and as I desperately wanted to get out the house (too much water for cars to go through and there is only one way in and one way out of my road) i had to walk across two railway bridges to get out of the town!! 

Also really shocked to hear about Michael Schumacher, I really hope he recovers from it. I remember going skiing a couple of years ago and I couldn't stop (being a beginner mind) and ended up doing a Bambi!


----------



## laura81

Signing off shortly for the night! Looking forward to a Hogmanay on the couch with my hub and the mutts, 2013 has been a great year and what better way to see it out than with a Couple of bottles of bubbly and a shed load of M&S party food!

Decided that 2013 was the year for indulgence in pretty things, but 2014 is the year for travel and new experiences, starting with a trip at the end of January to NY for a belated anniversary!

Hope 2014 is full of health, happiness and handbags for everyone on here! xx


----------



## Peaches101

hApPy NeW yEaR! Hope everyone has a great 2014 xXx


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning ladies hope you all had a wonderful new year x


----------



## Bagstar

Happy New Year Everyone Have a Great 2014


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy new year all...please join me in keeping schumi In your prayers ladies


----------



## Kellys27

lauren_t said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone has a wonderful 2014.
> 
> Not sure if anyones seen it on the news within the past week or so but I've been back in Kent for the Christmas holidays where we've had awful flooding! My town of Tonbridge was particularly hard hit, as Sainsburys car park practically turned into a lake and people were rowing boats on it. We're forecast more rain tonight but fingers crossed the river won't burst again. The lower end of my street has been totally evacuated and as I desperately wanted to get out the house (too much water for cars to go through and there is only one way in and one way out of my road) i had to walk across two railway bridges to get out of the town!!
> 
> Also really shocked to hear about Michael Schumacher, I really hope he recovers from it. I remember going skiing a couple of years ago and I couldn't stop (being a beginner mind) and ended up doing a Bambi!


As quickly as it came it seemed to subside again and left a trail of destruction behind, feel sorry for those that have lost possessions, some didn't have insurance.


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> happy new year all...please join me in keeping schumi in your prayers ladies



+1


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy new year all...please join me in keeping schumi In your prayers ladies


Yes definitely x


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy new year all...please join me in keeping schumi In your prayers ladies


Hope your new year was better than the last x


----------



## ratrat

Happy new year!!  Looking at the mountain of work to tackle & catch  up, it makes me think whether holiday really worth - no, think positive 

And yes, sending positive vibe to Shumacher's recovery.

Let's hope 2014 will bring some happiness across the world


----------



## Ser

Happy New Year everyone! We combined New Year's Eve with a small intimate engagement party with our loved ones. No better way to see the New Year in. Last year was a tough one, so here's hoping 2014 will be a good one. Looking forward to wedding planning too


----------



## handbagahholic

Congrats ser 

Hope everyone's having a great start to there new year


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Happy new year!!  Looking at the mountain of work to tackle & catch  up, it makes me think whether holiday really worth - no, think positive
> 
> And yes, sending positive vibe to Shumacher's recovery.
> 
> Let's hope 2014 will bring some happiness across the world



No news today.......sad.....hope there isn't permanent brain damage...praying for his recovery


----------



## Ser

handbagahholic said:


> Congrats ser
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great start to there new year



Thank you


----------



## laura81

Ser said:


> Happy New Year everyone! We combined New Year's Eve with a small intimate engagement party with our loved ones. No better way to see the New Year in. Last year was a tough one, so here's hoping 2014 will be a good one. Looking forward to wedding planning too




Congratulations!  What a lovely way to see in the new year!

You'll have a ball planning it, I loved every minute of planning mine.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hiya 

I just got my new M jelly sandals 
Here's the link to the reveal
I haven't done a mod shot yet as I need to repaint my toenails, but I fell hard on Sunday, broke my fall with my right arm when it struck the top of a chest, I've ignored it as it wasn't broken and now I've got a really sore right arm and shoulder :borg1:


----------



## Ser

laura81 said:


> Congratulations!  What a lovely way to see in the new year!
> 
> You'll have a ball planning it, I loved every minute of planning mine.



Thank you. I am very excited.  Although it's still sinking in! I said boyfriend the other day and was reminded by a friend it's now fiancé eek! Feels strange!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Happy New Year everyone! We combined New Year's Eve with a small intimate engagement party with our loved ones. No better way to see the New Year in. Last year was a tough one, so here's hoping 2014 will be a good one. Looking forward to wedding planning too




Wonderful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ser said:


> Thank you. I am very excited.  Although it's still sinking in! I said boyfriend the other day and was reminded by a friend it's now fiancé eek! Feels strange!



Ah how lovely!!!!!


----------



## yookier

lauren_t said:


> Been charity shopping with my mum around Kensington today. Passed up on a Mulberry briefcase today at £150 at the Oxfam shop on Gloucester Road, it looked like needed too much restoration and was probably only worth around £50 really, it was that bad. Would need a good tub of Colonil and the spray to get the leather going again.
> 
> Had a lovely day nonetheless. Bought myself another pair of Grensons which I am in LOVE with. So a good day all round. Start uni tomorrow, so all exciting!


 
Next time when I am in London, I will pay a visit to these charity shops. Hopefully will discover a surprise..


----------



## Candysroom

Ser said:


> Happy New Year everyone! We combined New Year's Eve with a small intimate engagement party with our loved ones. No better way to see the New Year in. Last year was a tough one, so here's hoping 2014 will be a good one. Looking forward to wedding planning too




Wonderful! Hope this will be a great year for you both!


----------



## yookier

I have joined this website long enough and posted more than 10 replies. Why I still couldn't start a thread? I really need opinion on a purchase.... Can anybody help?


----------



## Sammiantha

Ser said:


> Thank you. I am very excited.  Although it's still sinking in! I said boyfriend the other day and was reminded by a friend it's now fiancé eek! Feels strange!




Huge congratulations to you! It's such an exciting time. I got married last year, as Laura said it's such fun to plan  

Little bit jealous over here - maybe I can convince hubby to renew in March?


----------



## ratrat

Morning, hate this wet weather, so many sudden ponds all over the place (and some car drivers have no common sense imo!)

Ser congrats, what a lovely way to end & start the fresh year! 

Feels strange being already Friday but not complaining!  Have a nice day everybody - and w/e.  Tree will be down ...


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning ladies hope everyone's well I'm with ratty hating this awful weather just on the way to work now, hoping to get the tree down this weekend a d give the house a spring clean  what an exciting life I lead, 

Any news on Schumacher? I didn't  any updates yesterday, fingers  crossed he's doing okay


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone's well I'm with ratty hating this awful weather just on the way to work now, hoping to get the tree down this weekend a d give the house a spring clean  what an exciting life I lead,
> 
> Any news on Schumacher? I didn't  any updates yesterday, fingers  crossed he's doing okay



No news.....there so t be unless there is a change in his condition now.....praying for some good news on his 45th birthday today


----------



## bearydown

Lots of snow in New York City today and quite cold.  It is still dark here and the streets look beautiful with nary a car in site.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bearydown said:


> Lots of snow in New York City today and quite cold.  It is still dark here and the streets look beautiful with nary a car in site.



Keep safe....some of the weather heading your way looks scary....Happy new Year my friend...taking my mum home to Ireland today so sad!!,


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> Keep safe....some of the weather heading your way looks scary....Happy new Year my friend...taking my mum home to Ireland today so sad!!,


Regards to your Mum and safe journey


----------



## wee drop o bush

AGHHHHHHH power cut! :storm:


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Keep safe....some of the weather heading your way looks scary....Happy new Year my friend...taking my mum home to Ireland today so sad!!,




Safe journey home, it's quite wild up here in the triangle area.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Safe journey home, it's quite wild up here in the triangle area.



Wind will be in the wrong direction too....as long as there is no snow at george best airport....fingers crossed


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Wind will be in the wrong direction too....as long as there is no snow at george best airport....fingers crossed




There isn't snow, it's flooding that is the problem but not at George Best (I don't think) My sister flew home to Scotland today from Antrim and her flight was scheduled as normal.
Hope you have a good and safe journey xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> There isn't snow, it's flooding that is the problem but not at George Best (I don't think) My sister flew home to Scotland today from Antrim and her flight was scheduled as normal.
> Hope you have a good and safe journey xx



On good...well not good but ykwim.....bbc news said there could be snow at Belfast airport....wish I could get a flight into Antrim instead but no one flys there now


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> On good...well not good but ykwim.....bbc news said there could be snow at Belfast airport....wish I could get a flight into Antrim instead but no one flys there now




Ooh I hadn't realised snow was forecast! My power went off 10 minutes ago but we have a generator (I just don't know how to use it) 
At least my DH can start it once he gets home. 
My sister flew out with easyjet that's practically the only one now


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Ooh I hadn't realised snow was forecast! My power went off 10 minutes ago but we have a generator (I just don't know how to use it)
> At least my DH can start it once he gets home.
> My sister flew out with easyjet that's practically the only one now



Keep warm Hun hope he gets home soon


----------



## wee drop o bush

We are having our inaugural pregnant ewe sale tomorrow at Ballymena livestock market so he's up there now getting everything ready. Then when he comes home he's going to wash the ewes one last time before transporting them afterwards. I hope it goes well


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> We are having our inaugural pregnant ewe sale tomorrow at Ballymena livestock market so he's up there now getting everything ready. Then when he comes home he's going to wash the ewes one last time before transporting them afterwards. I hope it goes well



Sounds like a lot of hard work to me......I was born in ballymoney cowtown!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

So was I 
My mum had me so quickly she didn't make it out of the maternity ward into the Robinson's labour ward :greengrin:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> So was I
> My mum had me so quickly she didn't make it out of the maternity ward into the Robinson's labour ward :greengrin:



Mum tells me it's a mental hospital these days so be glad you didn't!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Mum tells me it's a mental hospital these days so be glad you didn't!!!!




lol!
:lolots:


----------



## Fommom

Have you got your power back yet wee drop?? Power is fine round ards/Bangor but tide is high and fierce. Donaghadee, cloughy, portaferry are underwater! Belfast seems to have been lucky. Tide was very high but seems to have stopped just short of disaster!!


----------



## lauren_t

Been raining here all day again, the park is flooded and it looks like its going to get worse. Mum said our lights were flickering earlier. When I was getting the train back from Tunbridge Wells my train was delayed cause a tree just came down on the tracks!! 
Am back off to uni on Sunday hopefully (if i don't still feel ill!) and getting the train there just sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> Have you got your power back yet wee drop?? Power is fine round ards/Bangor but tide is high and fierce. Donaghadee, cloughy, portaferry are underwater! Belfast seems to have been lucky. Tide was very high but seems to have stopped just short of disaster!!




Yes thanks it came back on around 5:30


----------



## wee drop o bush

lauren_t said:


> Been raining here all day again, the park is flooded and it looks like its going to get worse. Mum said our lights were flickering earlier. When I was getting the train back from Tunbridge Wells my train was delayed cause a tree just came down on the tracks!!
> Am back off to uni on Sunday hopefully (if i don't still feel ill!) and getting the train there just sounds like a nightmare.





A nice fine cold snap would be a pleasant change


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies hope your all okay and aren't being affected by the awful weather,


----------



## wee drop o bush

The weather is awful here in north Co. Antrim (as elsewhere) and the power is off _again._ Thankfully we have a decent generator which is running as I write this.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> The weather is awful here in north Co. Antrim (as elsewhere) and the power is off _again._ Thankfully we have a decent generator which is running as I write this.



Take care......I'm off back soon wish I could stay weather or not


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Elvis'


----------



## Designpurchaser

Hi all,

I've kind of lost my way around the forum a bit as I don't come on often any more&#8230;&#8230;.please has anyone seen a Cecily Tote in biscuit please?

Many thanks and Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Betsy2712

Hi all
Quick question.  Harrods have an exchange only policy for Mulberry sale items.  Would they issue Mulberry vouchers/Harrods or could the item be exchanged at another Mulberry store?

I have a feeling you will say Harrods vouchers and No... but worth a question anyway!
Thanks


----------



## sarahlouise06

Everyone around here is saying we'll get what New York has been experiencing eeeek BUT that's just the farmers forecast!


----------



## Designpurchaser

sarahlouise06 said:


> Everyone around here is saying we'll get what New York has been experiencing eeeek BUT that's just the farmers forecast!



We ALWAYS get the weather that America have had after they've had it


----------



## Dovey123

Its on its way across the pond :0


----------



## sarahlouise06

Designpurchaser said:


> We ALWAYS get the weather that America have had after they've had it



Oh nooooooo where do you live? I must say I do like the idea of pretty snow & testing my new wellies on a wintery walk!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh nooooooo where do you live? I must say I do like the idea of pretty snow & testing my new wellies on a wintery walk!!



UK


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning, does anyone know weather the Mitzy I brought at Bicester should have come with a shoulder strap? I took her out this morning to use today then realised..no long strap?


----------



## ratrat

Morning - hey nice to see you DP!
What is this weather really, feels like the end of the world :rain:being so dark - it says some part of US is -53   If that kind of temperature come across the pond to UK we are doomed.  Hope it will pick up soon without snow.  Take care everybody!

DD is going back to school today so it seems we will have to upload/offload to the car then carry 5-6 large luggage in the pouring rain!! oh joy.  

Still, must not complain - have a nice day


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning ratters hope you had a lovely holiday

Weather is not meant to be anything like as bad here.... Hill snow in the north and frost but mild elsewhere.....so actually quite mild for the time of year though the snow will be coming ...hope it's not in march like last year as its my 50th birthday then I and I want to get over to Ireland.....mum came to me last year and got stuck here as the snow was so bad her flight was cancelled twice


----------



## elvisfan4life

When are you back at work ratters? It's year end here until the end of feb....sigh!! Did you buy anything Mulb in the sales......so I can mug you for the beauties on my wish list


----------



## gunsandbanjos

handbagahholic said:


> Morning, does anyone know weather the Mitzy I brought at Bicester should have come with a shoulder strap? I took her out this morning to use today then realised..no long strap?



Depends what style of Mitzy you bought.

Messenger and East West both come with long strap, hobo doesn't.


----------



## KatharinaV

Well, I wanted to come in here to complain a bit about the weather, but it feels a bit... spoiled when I read the news about the US :rain: I sure hope it doesn't hit Europe! Here it's just so grey, and would you believe it, it hasn't gone under 0 degrees yet! Very unusual....

Hope everyone is enjoying the new year so far


----------



## elvisfan4life

Now pouring with rain here


----------



## handbagahholic

Thanks guns  it's horrible here too really raining hard has been most the night! At least there's been non of that stuff that begins with S! Which I won't say out loud!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

ratrat said:


> Morning - hey nice to see you DP!
> What is this weather really, feels like the end of the world :rain:being so dark - it says some part of US is -53   If that kind of temperature come across the pond to UK we are doomed.  Hope it will pick up soon without snow.  Take care everybody!
> 
> DD is going back to school today so it seems we will have to upload/offload to the car then carry 5-6 large luggage in the pouring rain!! oh joy.
> 
> Still, must not complain - have a nice day




Hi Ratty,

Been absent from TPF for a while.strange new format on the login page now..I take a while to get used to change 

My daughter is back to school today too.house seems very still..not sure I like it!! Roll on Feb half term


----------



## elvisfan4life

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi Ratty,
> 
> Been absent from TPF for a while.strange new format on the login page now..I take a while to get used to change
> 
> My daughter is back to school today too.house seems very still..not sure I like it!! Roll on Feb half term



Good to see you back hope you are ok?


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks guns  it's horrible here too really raining hard has been most the night! At least there's been non of that stuff that begins with S! Which I won't say out loud!!



No don't say it....don't want any of that stuff this year


----------



## Designpurchaser

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see you back hope you are ok?



Hi Elvis. Thanks  All well here, just had time out from TPF for a while. Hope you are well too


----------



## elvisfan4life

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi Elvis. Thanks  All well here, just had time out from TPF for a while. Hope you are well too



I think we all need time out,now and then!! Things here same as ever hey ho!!!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> When are you back at work ratters? It's year end here until the end of feb....sigh!! Did you buy anything Mulb in the sales......so I can mug you for the beauties on my wish list



We were back from Dubai before y/e, then running around for family visits in order to cover up for not being at Xmas time!!  No I didn't buy anything Mulb sale or any sale, the security over the internet access at the hotel was so tight, I really couldn't do anything (very good for my bank balance though).  The Dubai mall was fab but again the price wasn't tempting enough - I'm saving for summer visit to Japan, since the Y/£ exchange rate is getting really good...

Our year end is March but currently fighting for the next year's budget - no fun, just work work work!!!!  Good luck with your year end (- are you including ATL R&D??)

Take care my friend, hope your 2014 will be trouble & worry free as possible - with few handbags somewhere!!


----------



## Dovey123

Im pondering on flying south for a couple of weeks of sunshine ..or....a new bag !!!??Decisions decisions ... I suppose a bag is for life !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dovey123 said:


> Im pondering on flying south for a couple of weeks of sunshine ..or....a new bag !!!??Decisions decisions ... I suppose a bag is for life !!



Go for the sun...there are more important things than bags


----------



## bearydown

New York City had temps of 55 degree yesterday and by this morning, it is 6 degrees( windchill making it feel like -9).  It is called a  Polar Vortex  or a "weather whiplash" according to the NY Times.  I think today is the worst and then the temps will begin to rise to the 30's by Thursday.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bearydown said:


> New York City had temps of 55 degree yesterday and by this morning, it is 6 degrees( windchill making it feel like -9).  It is called a  Polar Vortex  or a "weather whiplash" according to the NY Times.  I think today is the worst and then the temps will begin to rise to the 30's by Thursday.



Keep safe and warm...hope it passes over soon


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> Keep safe and warm...hope it passes over soon


Thanks.  We are fine but it is certainly a concern for lots of people.


----------



## KatharinaV

bearydown said:


> New York City had temps of 55 degree yesterday and by this morning, it is 6 degrees( windchill making it feel like -9).  It is called a  Polar Vortex  or a "weather whiplash" according to the NY Times.  I think today is the worst and then the temps will begin to rise to the 30's by Thursday.



Yes, keep safe! I managed to read the 55 and forgetting it's not celsius  
I read about this whiplash in the news today - it's crazy!!


----------



## bearydown

KatharinaV said:


> Yes, keep safe! I managed to read the 55 and forgetting it's not celsius
> I read about this whiplash in the news today - it's crazy!!



Thanks!  Not planning to go far today.


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Wishing you all a very healthy and happy 2014!

Can someone take away and eat that cake?


----------



## emmajayne

^ wow look at that cake!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&N=306418111&bmUID=kdJ7kYG

Here is a pic of the Nolita bag (although without the details on the side and with silver HW) I am obsessing over ...

Now I am afraid it's too small 

might get medium Lily!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

No news on michael schumacher....can understand his poor wife wanting privacy though...she has enough on her plate without having to battle through the press to get to his side....still praying for a complete recovery but fear he has a long battle ahead....all those millions can't give him his health back


----------



## Mayfly285

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Wishing you all a very healthy and happy 2014!
> 
> Can someone take away and eat that cake?



Oh wow!! That cake is amazing!! Watch this space next year (I've got 11 months to perfect or!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy 79th birthday to Elvis!!!! I can't believe he will have been dead 37 years this August it still feels like yesterday...until I look in the mirror and realise I am no longer 13!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy 79th birthday to Elvis!!!! I can't believe he will have been dead 37 years this August it still feels like yesterday...until I look in the mirror and realise I am no longer 13!!!!



Ditto, elvis!  I just heard Ken Bruce talking about it, then playing a track, and thought of you!! "The Girl of my Best Friend" always takes me straight back to sitting on the high school bus, a couple of weeks after he died. What a legacy he left us, though ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Ditto, elvis!  I just heard Ken Bruce talking about it, then playing a track, and thought of you!! "The Girl of my Best Friend" always takes me straight back to sitting on the high school bus, a couple of weeks after he died. What a legacy he left us, though ...



No one else will ever have millions of fans 37 years after their death......no one...and a lot were both after his death......Amazing


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> No one else will ever have millions of fans 37 years after their death......no one...and a lot were both after his death......Amazing



Neil Young now on Radio 2: Only Love Can Break Your Heart - just beautiful ... I'm so glad my girls have been reared on Presley, Dylan, Rundgren, Young, The Beatles, Rolling Stones etc - they can leave the  golden path (one already has!) but I know they'll return some day ...


----------



## Peaches101

Hi all, sorry. Just had to share this little conversation I just had the the hubs.

I asked him to buy me a mulberry charm that I had seen on eBay. "I'm not buying that" he said. 

Why not? I asked. His reply "I will buy it from the Mulberry website, how do you know it's real? You don't want a FULBURRY do you?" lol, he means (fake)mulberry.....well, it made me laugh anyway x


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh wow!! That cake is amazing!! Watch this space next year (I've got 11 months to perfect or!)



Thank you Mayfly285. I don't want to eat it as it is so cute. I'm guarding it from my DH who is looking at it, greedily licking his lips.  

Not my creation, it's from Waitrose.


----------



## inkkumaa

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy 79th birthday to Elvis!!!! I can't believe he will have been dead 37 years this August it still feels like yesterday...until I look in the mirror and realise I am no longer 13!!!!



I think I how you feel! I was 13 when Freddie Mercury passed away (I'm a huuuuuge fan), can't believe it's been 22 years already!


----------



## elvisfan4life

inkkumaa said:


> I think I how you feel! I was 13 when Freddie Mercury passed away (I'm a huuuuuge fan), can't believe it's been 22 years already!



I loved Freddie too...I remember decorating my Christmas tree that year singing along with queens greatest hits


----------



## MsSJones

Ladies, I need your help!

Does this look "brand new" to you? Sure, the condition seems excellent, but it does look used to me even if it has been used only a few times. It looks used only if you look at the back side of it. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261370607788

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MsSJones said:


> Ladies, I need your help!
> 
> Does this look "brand new" to you? Sure, the condition seems excellent, but it does look used to me even if it has been used only a few times. It looks used only if you look at the back side of it. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261370607788
> 
> Please let me know what you think!



Could just be from storage? Looks in good nick to me


----------



## MsSJones

elvisfan4life said:


> Could just be from storage? Looks in good nick to me



And the price is excellent too! I am just a little hesitant, but I think I am going to buy it anyway!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy 79th birthday to Elvis!!!! I can't believe he will have been dead 37 years this August it still feels like yesterday...until I look in the mirror and realise I am no longer 13!!!!



Just heard it was mentioned on the radio whilst driving home and I knew you would be here Elvis!! - Happy birthday from me too   For me, John Lennon is almost equivalent ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Just heard it was mentioned on the radio whilst driving home and I knew you would be here Elvis!! - Happy birthday from me too   For me, John Lennon is almost equivalent ...



Thanks Hun....not looking forward to Friday it's my dads anniversary....just cannot believe it is 9  years since he died....miss him so much every day


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Thanks Hun....not looking forward to Friday it's my dads anniversary....just cannot believe it is 9  years since he died....miss him so much every day




Hi, Elvis thinking of you today, hope your okay and wearing a smile to remember your dad  hugs x






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Candysroom

handbagahholic said:


> hi, elvis thinking of you today, hope your okay and wearing a smile to remember your dad  hugs x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using purseforum




+1


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thanks ladies just phoned my mum she is off to the grave......we miss him so much every,day but days like today are hard


----------



## ratrat

Big bear hug from little rat too Elvis


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Big bear hug from little rat too Elvis



Thank you from us both


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thinking of you both Elvis'


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thinking of you both Elvis'



Raise a glass of the old stuff to my daddy tonight...thank you


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Raise a glass of the old stuff to my daddy tonight...thank you




Will do, I have Black Bush so I'll use that.


----------



## MsSJones

Ladies, does anyone know which season is the east west messenger from? Can I still find it at the outlets or should I only look at resellers?

TIA


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Will do, I have Black Bush so I'll use that.



That was his fav...and mine


----------



## ratrat

Happy w/e!  Virgin internet has been down till now since Friday morning (grrr) it felt like living in some isolated place.

Chilly but Sunny Saturday here.  I'm currently dithering over replacing both Blender & Food processor to one expensive do it all and more (iykwim) Vitamix range... it IS expensive but it's less than, say, Bays' many years ago price... but it's not bag... but I would use it more and family will be benefited.  it's funny how I look at the differnt things over the same amount of money lol.


----------



## ratrat

MsSJones said:


> Ladies, does anyone know which season is the east west messenger from? Can I still find it at the outlets or should I only look at resellers?
> 
> TIA



Can't remember the season but there wasn't any at Bicester last Thursday, I'm almost sure...  Fairy godmother of Mulberry (AKA Mo) would know better....  Good luck!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Can't remember the season but there wasn't any at Bicester last Thursday, I'm almost sure...  Fairy godmother of Mulberry (AKA Mo) would know better....  Good luck!



Hi ratters were there any reductions at Bicester? Have been to an outlet in years


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ratters were there any reductions at Bicester? Have been to an outlet in years



Not really, apart from 'Further reduction' labeled ones (mainly Masie range).  Main store's sales price could be lower, though I haven't compared.  Perhaps once main store's sales finished, those left over arrives outlet with better price??  

I didn't buy any - enjoyed to touch ostrich oak Lily & Bays but still too much.  For Cecily, I somehow love them better in pics & imagination, once I carry it somehow it doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MsSJones said:


> Ladies, does anyone know which season is the east west messenger from? Can I still find it at the outlets or should I only look at resellers?
> 
> TIA


If you mean the 'gents' EW messenger, it was AW 2010, so you're looking at resellers....


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> Raise a glass of the old stuff to my daddy tonight...thank you


----------



## Slowhand

Not been on for a few days .   Belated ((( hugs ))) Elvis x  
All my  heartbreaking anniversaries were over on 9/1  thank goodness .  I hate  November to early January with a passion . 

Add the almighty Jimi to the list of the most influential talented musicians that ever lived  - and part of the 27 club  . 

I thought of you Elvis on New Year's Eve when we flew back from The Grand Canyon in a chopper   over the Vegas Strip. Our brilliant pilot played music all the way - (  With Freebird  -  the 14 minute version   as we flew into the canyon will live with me forever )   

Blue skies - brilliant sunshine with  Viva Las Vegas blaring - had to be didn't it ?   We saw the last place that he played in Vegas too - with a year still left on his contract . But I can't remember the name of the place ?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Raise a glass of the old stuff to my daddy tonight...thank you



Huge virtual hug to you, elvis ...  XX


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Not been on for a few days .   Belated ((( hugs ))) Elvis x
> All my  heartbreaking anniversaries were over on 9/1  thank goodness .  I hate  November to early January with a passion .
> 
> Add the almighty Jimi to the list of the most influential talented musicians that ever lived  - and part of the 27 club  .
> 
> I thought of you Elvis on New Year's Eve when we flew back from The Grand Canyon in a chopper   over the Vegas Strip. Our brilliant pilot played music all the way - (  With Freebird  -  the 14 minute version   as we flew into the canyon will live with me forever )
> 
> Blue skies - brilliant sunshine with  Viva Las Vegas blaring - had to be didn't it ?   We saw the last place that he played in Vegas too - with a year still left on his contract . But I can't remember the name of the place ?



Hi Slow (wave) wow sounds like amazing New Year's Eve to remember forever!!  
Let's hope all the good news in 2014


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> Hi Slow (wave) wow sounds like amazing New Year's Eve to remember forever!!
> Let's hope all the good news in 2014



Happy New Year Rattie - hope it is a healthy  & peaceful one for you and your loved ones .


----------



## lauren_t

Been signed off uni until next Monday  already been off ill for a week and I just want to get back! Doctor said to rest more but I've been resting for about 10 days already.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lauren_t said:


> Been signed off uni until next Monday  already been off ill for a week and I just want to get back! Doctor said to rest more but I've been resting for about 10 days already.



You poor thing....I was stir crazy this time last year....but if the doc says rest for,longer then rest....get well soon


----------



## elvisfan4life

Any yankee candle fans? The uk website has lots of the accessories 75% off I got loads of these tea light holders....all glass and so sweet..there is a clear glass angel version too


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> Any yankee candle fans? The uk website has lots of the accessories 75% off I got loads of these tea light holders....all glass and so sweet..there is a clear glass angel version too



Ooo thanks, Elvis!  I've just ordered half-a-dozen. I've never bought Christmas things in the sales before but these were too cute to pass up.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ImeldaM said:


> Ooo thanks, Elvis!  I've just ordered half-a-dozen. I've never bought Christmas things in the sales before but these were too cute to pass up.



I did the same ....be prepared for a huge box they come in individual boxes set in polystyrene and are larger than you expect...I had a huge box delivered ..but so well wrapped with bubble wrap etc not one breakage and all glass...glad to be of help...fab bargains on there


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies 
I bought myself something nice (non M) in a sale there 
I got scolded at my diabetic review earlier both about my blood results and about not resting my injured arm, so I cheered myself up by ordering this 


What a bargain, it'll protect my iPad when I take it out and about, I didn't realise Agent Provocateur had branched out to Apple accessories, I assumed the only leather they used was for _other accessories_


----------



## elvisfan4life

My poor mum fell out of bed this morning....auntie took her to hospital  earlier and she has broken her arm in two places...needs pinning....to think I told her to stay in so she so wouldn't slip on ice!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum fell out of bed this morning....auntie took her to hospital  earlier and she has broken her arm in two places...needs pinning....to think I told her to stay in so she so wouldn't slip on ice!!!




Aw Elvis! that's not good! How is she? X


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum fell out of bed this morning....auntie took her to hospital  earlier and she has broken her arm in two places...needs pinning....to think I told her to stay in so she so wouldn't slip on ice!!!




It was terribly icy here this morning...your poor mummy


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Aw Elvis! that's not good! How is she? X



Very upset and confused tbh....they have done a brain scan to make sure,she didnt have some kind of black out...she has had a stroke before.....and she is,heavily sedated as the op.will be tomorrow ....at least my aunt and uncle are there to be with her


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> It was terribly icy here this morning...your poor mummy



Ironic or what..she loves the snow and so I had her promise me she wouldnt go out if it was,icy or snowy


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Ironic or what..she loves the snow and so I had her promise me she wouldnt go out if it was,icy or snowy




I know, if there's anything I can do to help please ask.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, if there's anything I can do to help please ask.



Oh bless you ..thank you hun


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum fell out of bed this morning....auntie took her to hospital  earlier and she has broken her arm in two places...needs pinning....to think I told her to stay in so she so wouldn't slip on ice!!!



So sorry to hear this, Elvis.  It's always such a worry when you're not close enough to 'pop in' and see her.  Hope she makes a speedy recovery and is up and about very soon. x


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Ironic or what..she loves the snow and so I had her promise me she wouldnt go out if it was,icy or snowy




So so sorry to hear this Elvis. Must be such a worry to you. Thinking of you and your mum and auntie.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh bless you ..thank you hun




I am sincere in my offer x


----------



## Baginuse

elvisfan4life said:


> Very upset and confused tbh....they have done a brain scan to make sure,she didnt have some kind of black out...she has had a stroke before.....and she is,heavily sedated as the op.will be tomorrow ....at least my aunt and uncle are there to be with her


 Aww thinking of you and your mum Elvis! Hoping for a speedy recovery and that she feels a lot better soon. That is a relief that your aunt and uncle are there.


----------



## ratrat

Morning, Oh Elvis thinking of you & your mum - hope she will recover well


----------



## wulie

Sorry to hear about your Mum's accident, Elvis - hope her operation goes smoothly today.


----------



## Plemont

Oh Elvis - what a worry. Hope today went well and tomorrow is better than today x


----------



## elvisfan4life

She is out of the op now just waiting to hear how she is doing....my cousin who is a nurse stayed with her while she saw the surgeon this morning ...she was moaning she couldn't have a cups as she was nil by mouth so will wait until she has been allowed to have one before I call her!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She is out of the op now just waiting to hear how she is doing....my cousin who is a nurse stayed with her while she saw the surgeon this morning ...she was moaning she couldn't have a cups as she was nil by mouth so will wait until she has been allowed to have one before I call her!!




That's probably wisest 
Hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> That's probably wisest
> Hope she's on the mend soon.



Never keep an Irish woman from her cup of tea!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Never keep an Irish woman from her cup of tea!!!




Hope she's okay elvis, lol hopefully someone will have given her a cuppa!


----------



## JeniA

elvisfan4life said:


> She is out of the op now just waiting to hear how she is doing....my cousin who is a nurse stayed with her while she saw the surgeon this morning ...she was moaning she couldn't have a cups as she was nil by mouth so will wait until she has been allowed to have one before I call her!!




Your poor mum! My Grandma had to have a pin in her arm too last year. Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Fommom

elvisfan4life said:


> Never keep an Irish woman from her cup of tea!!!



From her POT of tea you mean-a cup is never enough  And we "norn irn" folk know that tea is too wet without a wee "something" to go with it! I hope she's well enough soon to enjoy her cuppa with whatever delicacy is her particular "poison"! I'm very fond of a slice of Veda!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> From her POT of tea you mean-a cup is never enough  And we "norn irn" folk know that tea is too wet without a wee "something" to go with it! I hope she's well enough soon to enjoy her cuppa with whatever delicacy is her particular "poison"! I'm very fond of a slice of Veda!




Me too, or juicy orange sandwiches on plain loaf with butter and sugar


----------



## Fommom

Can't beat a slice of plain loaf -or "humpy bread" as my DD called it! I love it made into a scallion sandwich-with lots of salt!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Never tried a scallion sandwich  :lolots:
Plain loaf with chicken & veg broth is good atein'


----------



## Fommom

Jamie Oliver eat your heart out!! I reckon NI carbs are hard to beat-though maybe the diabetic nurse wouldn't agree!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> Jamie Oliver eat your heart out!! I reckon NI carbs are hard to beat-though maybe the diabetic nurse wouldn't agree!!!



Egg and onion sarnies and banana sarnies.....more specialities the rest of the world miss out on

She wasn't feeling up to eating last night but got her cup of tea....only the one as,she said it tasted,like dishwater!!!! Will call and see if she got any sleep overnight if not she will eh even grumpier


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Never tried a scallion sandwich  :lolots:
> Plain loaf with chicken & veg broth is good atein'



Never,had a scallion sarnie??????


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> Jamie Oliver eat your heart out!! I reckon NI carbs are hard to beat-though maybe the diabetic nurse wouldn't agree!!!




I saw my diabetic nurse on Tuesday, she was seriously unimpressed :shame:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I saw my diabetic nurse on Tuesday, she was seriously unimpressed :shame:



She needs an Ulster fry with soda bread and potato bread then


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just spoken to miss grumpy she wants home!!! Won't be today maybe tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Never,had a scallion sarnie??????




No, now I feel I'm missing something 
Lettuce sandwiches on plain loaf with salad cream now.....I've had those! 
Have any of you Norn Ironers tried Suki Tea? It's Belfast Brew is too die for. Elvis that'd be just the thing for your mummy, it's loose leaf but still easy and non messy to work with


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She needs an Ulster fry with soda bread and potato bread then




I'll be eating that with additional pancake on Saturday


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Just spoken to miss grumpy she wants home!!! Won't be today maybe tomorrow fingers crossed



Miss grumpy, lol - that's always good sign!  Hope she will have decent cup of tea & whatever she fancies...


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> Just spoken to miss grumpy she wants home!!! Won't be today maybe tomorrow fingers crossed




I was wondering how yesterday went.  Hope she will be home soon.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Miss grumpy, lol - that's always good sign!  Hope she will have decent cup of tea & whatever she fancies...



I know how she feels ....I couldn't sleep when I was in last year not a wink...and the food is awful so she will be glad to get home. Hopefully tomorrow if all goes ok today and overnight...


----------



## elvisfan4life

bearydown said:


> I was wondering how yesterday went.  Hope she will be home soon.



Thank you...the complication is that she has limited mobility in that arm due to muscle damage from her stroke so they can't leave a pin or plate in as would be normal with the kind of break...she has the pin in and about 2 inches still sticking out,so,they can remove it when the bone heals as that way there will be hopefully less damage to the rest of the surrounding tissue and muscle..the danger is a permanent pin could cause more damage to the muscle and leave her with even less mobility ...bless her


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you...the complication is that she has limited mobility in that arm due to muscle damage from her stroke so they can't leave a pin or plate in as would be normal with the kind of break...she has the pin in and about 2 inches still sticking out,so,they can remove it when the none heals as that way there will be hopefully less damage to the rest of the surrounding tissue and muscle..the danger is a permanent pin could cause more damage to the muscle and leave her with even less mobility ...bless her




Poor wee Lady :rain:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Poor wee Lady :rain:



She is ...she is only 4 ft 10... So if you see a wee grey haired midget with a mulberry bag near you in the summer it will be her on her way to or from the copper kettle


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm the family worry wort....I'm now thinking how she can get the exposed pin stuck on things...like when she is asleep!!!! Must stop worrying I'm sure they will pad it up well?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She is ...she is only 4 ft 10... So if you see a wee grey haired midget with a mulberry bag near you in the summer it will be her on her way to or from the copper kettle




Well she's only 3/4s of an inch shorter than me then! 
I wonder did she used to go to the copper kettle when I worked there from 2002-2004? 
If so I might remember her


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm the family worry wort....I'm now thinking how she can get the exposed pin stuck on things...like when she is asleep!!!! Must stop worrying I'm sure they will pad it up well?




Yes I'm sure they'll not leave it exposed without padding and a dressing.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Well she's only 3/4s of an inch shorter than me then!
> I wonder did she used to go to the copper kettle when I worked there from 2002-2004?
> If so I might remember her



She would have done but not as often as she goes now....my dad died in 2005 and its really only since then she has her little outings with her bus pass!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She would have done but not as often as she goes now....my dad died in 2005 and its really only since then she has her little outings with her bus pass!!!




Oh ok. 
It is very sad that Andy who used to own it with his ex wife died of alcoholism. I grew up in Portballintrae so I knew him and his family all my life :rain: 
Also RIP Roger Lloyd Pack, he was brilliant as Trigger in Only Fools, also as Owen in Vicar of Dibley 
I always half fancied him tbh


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh ok.
> It is very sad that Andy who used to own it with his ex wife died of alcoholism. I grew up in Portballintrae so I knew him and his family all my life :rain:
> Also RIP Roger Lloyd Pack, he was brilliant as Trigger in Only Fools, also as Owen in Vicar of Dibley
> I always half fancied him tbh



On no hadnt heard that how awful......poor old trigger


----------



## Dovey123

Was in Manchester Mulberry yesterday and fell completely in love with Pickle Green Alexa  3>


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon!  

Oh is that the guy always called Rodney as Dave?  Or perhaps the dodgy car dealer one??  off to google over lunch - RIP in any case...

Re. Pickle Green, interesting, was it much better than M.com picture then?? Was it darker colour?

Elvis hope your mum is already at home - or will be soon, with proper cup of tea

Happy Friday everybody, w/e at last


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Oh is that the guy always called Rodney as Dave?  Or perhaps the dodgy car dealer one??  off to google over lunch - RIP in any case...
> 
> Re. Pickle Green, interesting, was it much better than M.com picture then?? Was it darker colour?
> 
> Elvis hope your mum is already at home - or will be soon, with proper cup of tea
> 
> Happy Friday everybody, w/e at last



The dave one not the car dealer!
Waiting to hear if mum can get put this afternoon fingers ad everything else crossed...weekends in hospital are awful!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm working this weekend...and every weekend until mid march


----------



## Dovey123

ratrat said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Oh is that the guy always called Rodney as Dave?  Or perhaps the dodgy car dealer one??  off to google over lunch - RIP in any case...
> 
> Re. Pickle Green, interesting, was it much better than M.com picture then?? Was it darker colour?
> 
> Elvis hope your mum is already at home - or will be soon, with proper cup of tea
> 
> Happy Friday everybody, w/e at last


The pickle green was very much as in pics ...its like an olive green ,which is my all time fave colour  cant stop thinking about her :/


----------



## wee drop o bush

Roger Lloyd Pack was Trigger, the dim witted friend. He also played the farmer Owen in The Vicar of Dibley


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm working this weekend...and every weekend until mid march


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Olive Green Primrose always catches my eye 

Also who wants a (non Mulberry) reveal?
It's still very nice


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> The Olive Green Primrose always catches my eye
> 
> Also who wants a (non Mulberry) reveal?
> It's still very nice



Ooh - go on, wee drop! I could do with cheering up (and thanks for the fab pics of RLP!!)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - go on, wee drop! I could do with cheering up (and thanks for the fab pics of RLP!!)




I always thought he was lovely and wanted a good smooch with him lol.

Ok reveal...


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> I always thought he was lovely and wanted a good smooch with him lol.
> 
> Ok reveal...
> View attachment 2467014



Hee hee!! Even as grubby Owen??!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yes!


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## wee drop o bush

It's made of a really smooth leather and lined with the signature AP pink leather, with pink stitching all the way around it. I can carry my iPad in style


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 2467018



Ooh - a darn sight more delectable than Owen, methinks!!  Delicious, in fact!  Any chance of your iPad slipping in for a tasty mod pic?? B-)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here's the lining 
	

		
			
		

		
	





There it is with the iPad.
I have an iPad Air which is slightly narrower _but_ it's still a good enough fit to hold it securely. It was reduced from £145 down to £30 so I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Mayfly285

I should think not! What a fab bargain! Was it in-store or on-line?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Online, AP always have a fantastic sale, with final reductions of 75% off. Even with Soirée their premier line


----------



## Mayfly285

Congratulations, wee drop!! You did well there; a stunning purchase at a truly fab price!! B-)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I got another bargain today too. A large Emma Bridgewater mug of the red heart design at 30% off! it's an officially discontinued pattern now so it only cost me £15 
I'll post a pic when it's through the dishwasher cycle.


----------



## JeniA

Lovely iPad case wee drop!

I wish more places would do nice ones for the iPad mini  

You got a fab bargain!


----------



## wee drop o bush

JeniA said:


> Lovely iPad case wee drop!
> 
> I wish more places would do nice ones for the iPad mini
> 
> You got a fab bargain!




Thanks


----------



## Mayfly285

jenia said:


> lovely ipad case wee drop!
> 
> I wish more places would do nice ones for the ipad mini
> 
> you got a fab bargain!



+1! :-\


----------



## Plemont

JeniA said:


> I wish more places would do nice ones for the iPad mini



Me too!  I can't find anything pretty for mine at all


----------



## lauren_t

I think I might need to know what Mulberry sent Kate Moss for her 40th birthday!!


----------



## Candysroom

I think we can guess there is no invoice lurking at the bottom of that bag...


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'll bet there's not. That's why when I see celebs with designer bags I think it's such a waste to give them bag freebies when they could so easily afford to buy them


----------



## ratrat

Morning - yawn - woke up early for no reason!

Wee drop that's brilliant bargain, I should check their website!  I heard of the name before but thought it's just a naughty underwear shop lol.

Re. Kate Moss, I guess she may receive several from other brands then it's up to her which one to show off at the photo opportunity.  Surely she won't carefully rotate each bag to show her gratitude!??  I want to know what's in the box too :greengrin:


----------



## ratrat

Oh one light note to share -

Last night DH started to claim 'I can smell something funny' after he came home - he smelt around the house, checked under cusions/chairs, even checked my feet & slippers... after while it was getting my nerves iykwim.  

Turned out he had some spot on tip of his nose, bought some cream at Boots in lunch time, put it on after he came home, forgot about it and that cream was causing this fuss.  No wonder he could smell it 'everywhere'.

OK I have batty old DH... means I must be old too lol  

Have a nice w/e everybody!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awful news about that wee missing tot in Scotland....they have found a body and the mum has been detained....it didnt stack up to me how she or the other children didnt hear a thing...and a child that small wouldn't think about putting on warm clothes etc


----------



## Slowhand

Morning all . Loved your DH story Rattie - men eh !   Rattie in slippers  !  They must be chic 

Glad your mum is out of hospital and makes a speedy recovery Elvis . Such a worry x

Only 7 more sleeps until my DS1 departs on his travels down under  :cry:  
Got to be happy & positive for him but I feel  far from it .


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Online, AP always have a fantastic sale, with final reductions of 75% off. Even with Soirée their premier line



I've just spent a fortune on AP and I'm blaming you Wee Drop!

Not been around much lately as had some big things going on, I'm going to be moving to the US for a while!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> I've just spent a fortune on AP and I'm blaming you wee drop!



 
Where about in the US are you moving too? Thats terribly exciting


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Where about in the US are you moving too? Thats terribly exciting




New York, I actually can't believe it!  It's not permanent, potentially for about a year!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> New York, I actually can't believe it!  It's not permanent, potentially for about a year!




Wow! Which part? Also think of all the shopping


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slowhand said:


> Morning all . Loved your DH story Rattie - men eh !   Rattie in slippers  !  They must be chic
> 
> Glad your mum is out of hospital and makes a speedy recovery Elvis . Such a worry x
> 
> Only 7 more sleeps until my DS1 departs on his travels down under  :cry:
> Got to be happy & positive for him but I feel  far from it .




Morning 

I'm sure you'll miss him terribly. Skype is a wonderful thing, not nearly the same as a hug but you can still see DS1's face


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow! Which part? Also think of all the shopping




DH client is going to be renting for us, so we're waiting on them providing us with a list of potential properties.

Were currently researching areas!!

Any NY forumers - advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Awful news about that wee missing tot in Scotland....they have found a body and the mum has been detained....it didnt stack up to me how she or the other children didnt hear a thing...and a child that small wouldn't think about putting on warm clothes etc



Terrible, isn't it - so many cases like these ended up somebody trusted.  Not guilty until proven I know but....


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Morning all . Loved your DH story Rattie - men eh !   Rattie in slippers  !  They must be chic
> 
> Glad your mum is out of hospital and makes a speedy recovery Elvis . Such a worry x
> 
> Only 7 more sleeps until my DS1 departs on his travels down under  :cry:
> Got to be happy & positive for him but I feel  far from it .



LOL it's actually trainers without heels iykwim - he took them off and sniffed, can you believe?

BIG BEAR HUG from little rat, he will be coming back with a lot of experiences before he starts Uni.  (Can I ask, if he was she, would you & your DH let her go for the same trip??  There are so many gap year possibilities, I speak loudly for equall opportunity at the office, but being selfish mum when it's my own DD...)


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> DH client is going to be renting for us, so we're waiting on them providing us with a list of potential properties.
> 
> Were currently researching areas!!
> 
> Any NY forumers - advice would be appreciated!



Sounds fab plan!!  Can we all come over, for Mulberry tPF NYC meet & stay over at your place?  (No?  oh OK I thought so...  )

Fingers crossed for the smooth transition - what about your work, can you continue over the pond whatever you are doing??


----------



## ratrat

Elvis hope your mum is all OK, surrounded by all the Iresh goods & teas & single malt!?


----------



## laura81

ratrat said:


> Sounds fab plan!!  Can we all come over, for Mulberry tPF NYC meet & stay over at your place?  (No?  oh OK I thought so...  )
> 
> Fingers crossed for the smooth transition - what about your work, can you continue over the pond whatever you are doing??




Everyone is welcome! 

I'm a self employed web/graphic designer, so I can base myself anywhere.  I've got clients all over but rarely need to travel unless it's for new clients.  At the moment it looks like Dan will be going in March, with me &dogs following in April!


----------



## JeniA

laura81 said:


> New York, I actually can't believe it!  It's not permanent, potentially for about a year!




Wow, sounds amazing! Congratulations


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> LOL it's actually trainers without heels iykwim - he took them off and sniffed, can you believe?
> 
> BIG BEAR HUG from little rat, he will be coming back with a lot of experiences before he starts Uni.  (Can I ask, if he was she, would you & your DH let her go for the same trip??  There are so many gap year possibilities, I speak loudly for equall opportunity at the office, but being selfish mum when it's my own DD...)



Thanks Rattie x   Yes I would let a daughter go to New Zealand & Australia  but possibly with a bit more input into the accommodation  where she was staying .  Although having said that when they get there they can do what they like I guess !   A work colleague's daughter  did a couple of  months in Oz , a trip to Machu Picchu  and some time in the USA . He said that the only time she had any problems and was frightened was in  New York .  We put our foot down and wouldn't let DS go to Thailand  on the way back - we substituted New Zealand .

Whilst girls are more vulnerable they do tend to be more sensible than boys which should balance it out  ?  All the talk here is of  flinging himself off mountains etc and tearing down rapids  

Is DD thinking of going travelling ?   The girls that have gone from Charlie's school seem to be have  gone for a lot longer ( almost a year )  and are working too . The boys are just out  to  have fun  and cover a lot of distance .


----------



## Sammiantha

laura81 said:


> Everyone is welcome!
> 
> I'm a self employed web/graphic designer, so I can base myself anywhere.  I've got clients all over but rarely need to travel unless it's for new clients.  At the moment it looks like Dan will be going in March, with me &dogs following in April!




Sounds incredible Laura - I love NYC. Actually booked a holiday for December this year earlier on today there!! Feeling a little green with envy!


----------



## Wordsworth

laura81 said:


> Everyone is welcome!
> 
> I'm a self employed web/graphic designer, so I can base myself anywhere.  I've got clients all over but rarely need to travel unless it's for new clients.  At the moment it looks like Dan will be going in March, with me &dogs following in April!



Make sure you get the right kind of visa to work there! I have a friend who went to the US when her husbands job temporarily relocated & she wasn't able to get a visa that would allow her to work. Mind you, she says it was no hardship not working for 6 months LOL!


----------



## laura81

Wordsworth said:


> Make sure you get the right kind of visa to work there! I have a friend who went to the US when her husbands job temporarily relocated & she wasn't able to get a visa that would allow her to work. Mind you, she says it was no hardship not working for 6 months LOL!




We're going out at the end of the month for a holiday, so can iron out some of the details then!


----------



## wee drop o bush

My sister in law grew up in Manhattan till she was 10 and she loves the place. Still has friends who were in kindergarten with her. Her and my brother were in Manhattan for a friends wedding the weekend before 9/11 and only flew back several hours before the attacks on the WTC. 
You will love NY


----------



## MsSJones

I've been a bit naughty today! Just bought something from Labelsmostwanted!


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones said:


> I've been a bit naughty today! Just bought something from Labelsmostwanted!




Ooh!!! What?


----------



## MsSJones

wee drop o bush said:


> Ooh!!! What?



THIS!!!!

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-red-chester-goatskin-leather-bayswater-bag-receipt/


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-red-chester-goatskin-leather-bayswater-bag-receipt/




Wow! I love the colour and the silver hard wear! Enjoy


----------



## Mayfly285

MsSJones said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-red-chester-goatskin-leather-bayswater-bag-receipt/



What a stunner!  Many, many congratulations on a real beauty! B-)


----------



## Fommom

This is my outfit for my niece's wedding in march! Couldn't decide between the coat or jacket to go over the dress-so got both! Still undecided about bag! Am thinking of black patent "car to bar"/"sitting down shoes" so not sure if silver millennium bag is "right"? (am old fashioned and would probably match shoes/bag if it's formal) Spotted a few patent mulberrys on eBay but most are so tiny I'd never ever use them again. If I could choose, I think I'd have a patent/silver Ledbury or east west bays as I'd use these again. Haven't spotted anything on high street that I've fallen for yet. (unless you count a £2k McQueen skull clutch! My  - very daft- 19 yr old DD thought she'd buy it for my bday-using her logic of "it's much smaller than a mulberry therefore it's much cheaper"!! She got a bit of a shock when she heard the price!!)

View attachment 2470069

View attachment 2470070

View attachment 2470071


Will wear coat/jacket depending on weather (though I'm hoping it's cold as I LOVE the coat!!!)


----------



## Fommom

Not sure what I've done to pics?? Can't see them in app but can in safari? Never mind!!


----------



## JeniA

My mum just sent me this picture:



Look familiar ladies?


----------



## gilson854

JeniA said:


> My mum just sent me this picture:
> View attachment 2470186
> 
> 
> Look familiar ladies?



Haha! Yes!! Xx


----------



## Dovey123

lol I saw this today on FB .....Sooo true !!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Oh, I do the same thing, my hubby often laughs at me ... Until I ask for his coat


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning 
Ladies is this site for real? http://www.outletmulberryyorks.com/heart-fob-keyring-c-23.html


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning
> Ladies is this site for real? http://www.outletmulberryyorks.com/heart-fob-keyring-c-23.html




Nope.  I'm afraid there's no real outlet sites!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Nope.  I'm afraid there's no real outlet sites!




Thank you that's what I thought


----------



## inkkumaa

Okay, I have a black with nickel small del rey in my basket at m.com. I don't really need it as I have my black Alexa... But... It's a bargain! Please help me to come to my senses!!


----------



## inkkumaa

inkkumaa said:


> Okay, I have a black with nickel small del rey in my basket at m.com. I don't really need it as I have my black Alexa... But... It's a bargain! Please help me to come to my senses!!



Thanks pals, I knew you would support me with this.


----------



## Candysroom

Oh no did nobody save you from yourself?


----------



## inkkumaa

No, oh dear, I'm my worst enemy! ush: And to be more precise, that was just the beginning...


----------



## Candysroom

inkkumaa said:


> No, oh dear, I'm my worst enemy! ush: And to be more precise, that was just the beginning...




Sounds like a reveal or two is coming soon!!!


----------



## inkkumaa

I'm trying to convince myself that I bought that del rey just in case there is something wrong with the alexa I'm waiting to arrive, so then I could sell either one of them... like that's gonna happen.  Oh well, it's only money, and a lady can have two black handbags. Yes, maybe I'll do a reveal later, but probably can't keep a secret until then. The other bag is for my DH however, want to keep him happy.


----------



## Louliu71

inkkumaa said:


> Okay, I have a black with nickel small del rey in my basket at m.com. I don't really need it as I have my black Alexa... But... It's a bargain! Please help me to come to my senses!!



I got this, it was absolutely perfect and you are right, a real bargain! Totally different to alexa so why not!

Looking forward to the reveal(s)


----------



## sarahlouise06

My mum just gave me a beautiful iPhone case & Continental Wallet both in chocolate  happy happy happppppppies! Although none of my M goods are in Mulberry, only oak or black so the chocolate feels strange but I do like it.


----------



## Fuzzog

sarahlouise06 said:


> My mum just gave me a beautiful iPhone case & Continental Wallet both in chocolate  happy happy happppppppies! Although none of my M goods are in Mulberry, only oak or black so the chocolate feels strange but I do like it.




Ooooh - I love Chocolate. Fabulous colour. Lucky you!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies hope your all okay, just seen your news about the move Laura!! Hope you have. A great time  

It's been really cold and fogy here these past few days 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 there's usually a beautiful view from my road!


----------



## ratrat

Phew, good evening, busy busy budget fighting going on in the office -  how's everybody these days - Elvis how's your mum??

Sarahlouise congrats, fab mum you have - let us see!!!

Hi Fozzog nice to see you (wave)

^^ ohhh fog, tell me about it it was pea soup this morning!!  Still better than snow though 

Off to have a big glass of wine and quick supper!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Nice photo!
Evening Chat, I am raging with my husband as I bought a bag of M&S Jelly Babies yesterday, went to eat one there now only to find he has eaten the whole bag by himself


----------



## lauren_t

JeniA said:


> My mum just sent me this picture:
> View attachment 2470186
> 
> 
> Look familiar ladies?



haha i love this, totally true. 

anyway, was meant to be going back to uni yesterday but I'm ill again! I've just got back from the doctors with suspected glandular fever and I've been signed off for yet another week. 

The Net-a-Porter clearance sale is looking very tempting as I need to cheer myself up!!


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> My mum just gave me a beautiful iPhone case & Continental Wallet both in chocolate  happy happy happppppppies! Although none of my M goods are in Mulberry, only oak or black so the chocolate feels strange but I do like it.


Sounds lovely! I'm tempted to buy the glossy pink phone cover.


----------



## elvisfan4life

WOW just seen moos willow collection in the ref library..........stunning


----------



## JeniA

elvisfan4life said:


> WOW just seen moos willow collection in the ref library..........stunning




I saw that too, amazing!


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> Phew, good evening, busy busy budget fighting going on in the office -  how's everybody these days - Elvis how's your mum??
> 
> Sarahlouise congrats, fab mum you have - let us see!!!
> 
> Hi Fozzog nice to see you (wave)
> 
> ^^ ohhh fog, tell me about it it was pea soup this morning!!  Still better than snow though
> 
> Off to have a big glass of wine and quick supper!!



Hello my lovely!!! Hope you're well!! X


----------



## Fuzzog

elvisfan4life said:


> WOW just seen moos willow collection in the ref library..........stunning



After reading this, I had to sneak a peek........

Wow!!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Fuzzog said:


> After reading this, I had to sneak a peek........
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!




Me too can't believe how much I love them! I'm rapidly becoming a willow lover!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Sounds lovely! I'm tempted to buy the glossy pink phone cover.


Yeah I loooove the glossy pink, also tempted by it. Would love the glossy pink iPhone cover, iPad mini cover & passport cover. Not asking for much eh?? lol.

I'm so tired yet I'm still awake. Must go to bed. Feels like work is never ending and just when I am off for a while (after so much work) I'm called back in again, typical timing. So I've decided I will no doubt be on the sofa, not because I have bought a bag but because I need a few breaks away this year. Desperately, that way when I'm needed - I ain't gonna be in the country. Ah ha - plan!!!


----------



## laura81

handbagahholic said:


> Me too can't believe how much I love them! I'm rapidly becoming a willow lover!!




I love the look of the Willow, but having played about in store, it's definitely not for me - I just felt awkward carrying it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I just don't get willow at all ...not for me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Do love the red keyrings though!!! Just got the ladybird and tomato ones as a wee treat


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Willow is not for me either. I have my eyes on the double zip bay ...


----------



## CPrincessUK

PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous 
Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Do love the red keyrings though!!! Just got the ladybird and tomato ones as a wee treat



The tomato had sold out when I was ordering my ill-fated Emerald Lexy ...  Where did you find your ladybird?


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous
> Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.



Wishing you the very best of luck and sending the biggest hug to you, dear CP!  You sooo deserve every success!! O=-O


----------



## inkkumaa

Good luck, CPrincessUK!!

A pic from my backyard.  Cold but lovely.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> The tomato had sold out when I was ordering my ill-fated Emerald Lexy ...  Where did you find your ladybird?



Harvey Nics birmingham...thanks to the lovely SA Chelsea


----------



## elvisfan4life

Got both at HN mayfly


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous
> Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.



Knock em dead......lots of luck


----------



## kelles

I'm after the perfect cross body bag. Really don't know what to go for. I love my del rey but I think the small version with strap is too small to hold all my stuff. Not sure if I'm an alexa girl either. Hoping mulberry release some new cross body's this year.


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> I'm after the perfect cross body bag. Really don't know what to go for. I love my del rey but I think the small version with strap is too small to hold all my stuff. Not sure if I'm an alexa girl either. Hoping mulberry release some new cross body's this year.



What about outlet or preloved? Edie is good?


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Knock em dead......lots of luck





Mayfly285 said:


> Wishing you the very best of luck and sending the biggest hug to you, dear CP!  You sooo deserve every success!! O=-O





inkkumaa said:


> Good luck, CPrincessUK!!
> 
> A pic from my backyard.  Cold but lovely.



Thank you ladies


----------



## kelles

elvisfan4life said:


> What about outlet or preloved? Edie is good?


I absolutely adored the Edie bag. I remember being in stansted airport clutching the bag before my flight boarded. I was gutted when I couldn't get one. Do you think it would still be in the outlets?


----------



## kelles

Do you think I would still be able to get a regular alexa in plaster pink at the outlets?!


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> I absolutely adored the Edie bag. I remember being in stansted airport clutching the bag before my flight boarded. I was gutted when I couldn't get one. Do you think it would still be in the outlets?



Maybe preloved might be the only option....I prefer my black small edie to my black alexa too


----------



## handbagahholic

Good luck CP big hugs  x


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ok guys - need help here!!

I have a vintage Chanel 2.55 but it is horrifically damaged (let's not focus on this too much because it shames me). I was wondering - do you think it would be worth putting on eBay at all even for someone to bid on? I mean I am not expecting lots of money, but just rather than disposing of it.

Ps. I have come to terms with how badly used it is - it's awful!


----------



## KatharinaV

CPrincessUK said:


> PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous
> Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.




Oh CP the Best of luck to you! I know the feeling I just applied for a phd - so even though you're way ahead of me I'm looking forward to that day! 

I know you'll do great


----------



## KatharinaV

Ladies, I have now been eyeing the Ted ever since the sale started - is it worth it? And in black or oak?? TIA!


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> Good luck CP big hugs  x



Thank you. Nothing else to do but pack my fave bays (black grainy print nickel)



KatharinaV said:


> Oh CP the Best of luck to you! I know the feeling I just applied for a phd - so even though you're way ahead of me I'm looking forward to that day!
> 
> I know you'll do great



Thank you. Good luck with it. It is hard work but it will be worth it. What topic/field?


----------



## gilson854

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ok guys - need help here!!
> 
> I have a vintage Chanel 2.55 but it is horrifically damaged (let's not focus on this too much because it shames me). I was wondering - do you think it would be worth putting on eBay at all even for someone to bid on? I mean I am not expecting lots of money, but just rather than disposing of it.
> 
> Ps. I have come to terms with how badly used it is - it's awful!



Do you have photos? Xx


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous
> Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.




Good luck! Hope you've got a great weekend planned afterwards


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Good luck! Hope you've got a great weekend planned afterwards



Thank you. I have sat off but will be on call Sunday


----------



## KatharinaV

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you. Nothing else to do but pack my fave bays (black grainy print nickel)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Good luck with it. It is hard work but it will be worth it. What topic/field?



Veterinary microbiology specializing within antibiotic resistance development in finisher pigs... What's your topic?


----------



## sarahlouise06

gilson854 said:


> Do you have photos? Xx



Yes! I've lots on my phone, but not sure how I will get them posted on here..... *give me a minute to process* 

http://tinypic.com/r/24b5hd4/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2s1w2n7/5

http://tinypic.com/r/zveh35/5

http://tinypic.com/r/1znofo6/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2rw1dtv/5

http://tinypic.com/r/s590k5/5

http://tinypic.com/r/1z5nadv/5

http://tinypic.com/r/307xm3s/5

http://tinypic.com/r/15i3vgw/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2cptb81/5

http://tinypic.com/r/28t99u1/5

** Please no one judge or smack me for the state of this bag!! lol **


----------



## CPrincessUK

KatharinaV said:


> Veterinary microbiology specializing within antibiotic resistance development in finisher pigs... What's your topic?


Ooh! 
Mine is pharmacoepidemiology- psychiatric adverse drug reactions.


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yes! I've lots on my phone, but not sure how I will get them posted on here..... *give me a minute to process*
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/24b5hd4/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2s1w2n7/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/zveh35/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/1znofo6/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2rw1dtv/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/s590k5/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/1z5nadv/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/307xm3s/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/15i3vgw/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2cptb81/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/28t99u1/5
> 
> ** Please no one judge or smack me for the state of this bag!! lol **


It's a loved bag for sure  but the photos you took show it off well so if you did put it on ebay your being honest and showing the exact flaws it has. I watched a video from missallyv on YouTube and she bought a preloaded bag and sent it to the chanel "spa" to get fixed. I'm sure there are people who would love to have this bag if they know it can be fixed.


----------



## kelles

kelles said:


> It's a loved bag for sure  but the photos you took show it off well so if you did put it on ebay your being honest and showing the exact flaws it has. I watched a video from missallyv on YouTube and she bought a preloaded bag and sent it to the chanel "spa" to get fixed. I'm sure there are people who would love to have this bag if they know it can be fixed.


I mean preloved


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> It's a loved bag for sure  but the photos you took show it off well so if you did put it on ebay your being honest and showing the exact flaws it has. I watched a video from missallyv on YouTube and she bought a preloaded bag and sent it to the chanel "spa" to get fixed. I'm sure there are people who would love to have this bag if they know it can be fixed.



Thanks kelles  I just posted about it in the Chanel forum, I'm scared hahaha just incase the ladies there aren't as nice as everyone on the Mulberry bit  

I used the 2.55 a crazy amount when I was an au pair in Italy a couple of summers ago, so at least it was used I guess. I'd love a new Chanel caviar but that's called dreaming. I would also love the LV neverfull damier GM and the Mulberry Lily Oatmeal in medium - but I am going on so many holidays this year I can't justify more bags. *cries*


----------



## gilson854

kelles said:


> it's a loved bag for sure  but the photos you took show it off well so if you did put it on ebay your being honest and showing the exact flaws it has. I watched a video from missallyv on youtube and she bought a preloaded bag and sent it to the chanel "spa" to get fixed. I'm sure there are people who would love to have this bag if they know it can be fixed.



+1 &#128522;


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Thanks kelles  I just posted about it in the Chanel forum, I'm scared hahaha just incase the ladies there aren't as nice as everyone on the Mulberry bit
> 
> I used the 2.55 a crazy amount when I was an au pair in Italy a couple of summers ago, so at least it was used I guess. I'd love a new Chanel caviar but that's called dreaming. I would also love the LV neverfull damier GM and the Mulberry Lily Oatmeal in medium - but I am going on so many holidays this year I can't justify more bags. *cries*


I'm holding out to the next mulberry sale in summer time. Love the LV neverfull it's such a perfect bag to throw everything in and go. Would be a great holiday bag.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> I'm holding out to the next mulberry sale in summer time. Love the LV neverfull it's such a perfect bag to throw everything in and go. Would be a great holiday bag.



Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking - it is so perfect for airport travel, to carry lots and I'm travelling on a few long haul flights this year so it would be really useful as I'll have to carry my iPad, my boyfriend's iPad, books etc. It's a lot 

Have you thought about buying on eBay before?


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking - it is so perfect for airport travel, to carry lots and I'm travelling on a few long haul flights this year so it would be really useful as I'll have to carry my iPad, my boyfriend's iPad, books etc. It's a lot
> 
> Have you thought about buying on eBay before?


Haven't checked ebay for LV must take a look. My closest LV is Dublin and that's hours away from me so I don't get the chance to look at the bags that often. I was looking at the Dorset bags in Mulberry today as there similar in size to the neverfull but the straps are so skinny I could see them breaking very quickly.


----------



## Ondrea

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking - it is so perfect for airport travel, to carry lots and I'm travelling on a few long haul flights this year so it would be really useful as I'll have to carry my iPad, my boyfriend's iPad, books etc. It's a lot
> 
> Have you thought about buying on eBay before?


I would definitely be careful looking at NF's on eBay as more are fake than real on there sadly,also it's a massive buzz getting a new one in a nice solid LV box some of the recognised sellers get them occasionally though. They are brilliant bag I like them so much I have the small and medium sized one and your right perfect for the airport as they are so lightweight.
Have you thought of trying to get one in terminal three Heathrow 20% off?


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Haven't checked ebay for LV must take a look. My closest LV is Dublin and that's hours away from me so I don't get the chance to look at the bags that often. I was looking at the Dorset bags in Mulberry today as there similar in size to the neverfull but the straps are so skinny I could see them breaking very quickly.



Oh really?! That's the same as me, my closest is in BT in Dublin as well but I am rarely down there maybe once or twice a year at best. We must live on the same island somewhere lol! I looked at the Dorset as well but it looks so flimsy for the price, and the leather looks like it could score so easily. Such a shame because it's the perfect shape but just not practical for me at all although I do keep looking at it......but no!! *must say no*


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ondrea said:


> I would definitely be careful looking at NF's on eBay as more are fake than real on there sadly,also it's a massive buzz getting a new one in a nice solid LV box some of the recognised sellers get them occasionally though. They are brilliant bag I like them so much I have the small and medium sized one and your right perfect for the airport as they are so lightweight.
> Have you thought of trying to get one in terminal three Heathrow 20% off?



Oh really?  I'm looking at one at the moment, waiting to have it authenticated (as always) before buying. I love the GM in damier but it's just I've so much to save for different holidays this year eek - hence the selling everything on eBay to raise funds for a bag hahaha. 

Ps. No  I will only be in terminal 5 this year!! Is there anyway you can buy without being in terminal 3? I think it might be cheaper to buy LV in euro (and then I can convert it to £ and it works out better) as I was thinking of buying it in NYC but then the dollar converted back to gbp price really isn't good on the price of the bag.


----------



## Ondrea

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh really?  I'm looking at one at the moment, waiting to have it authenticated (as always) before buying. I love the GM in damier but it's just I've so much to save for different holidays this year eek - hence the selling everything on eBay to raise funds for a bag hahaha.
> 
> Ps. No  I will only be in terminal 5 this year!! Is there anyway you can buy without being in terminal 3? I think it might be cheaper to buy LV in euro (and then I can convert it to £ and it works out better) as I was thinking of buying it in NYC but then the dollar converted back to gbp price really isn't good on the price of the bag.


Yes there is a way you can get into term three but you need to leave some extra time, look up Heathrow personal shopper service they escort you to term three to make your purchase then back to your terminal you need at least three spare hours on top of your flight and I think there is a minimum spend but maybe if anyone else needs any perfume or something like that it could bump up the amount you would be purchasing?


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh really?! That's the same as me, my closest is in BT in Dublin as well but I am rarely down there maybe once or twice a year at best. We must live on the same island somewhere lol! I looked at the Dorset as well but it looks so flimsy for the price, and the leather looks like it could score so easily. Such a shame because it's the perfect shape but just not practical for me at all although I do keep looking at it......but no!! *must say no*


I'm dying for a mulberry wallet. Seen a beautiful blush wallet in kildare village before Christmas that I regret not buying.  If the Dorset was there and was reasonably priced I might be very tempted.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've never yet been to Kildare, that is going to be corrected next time I visit my mum in Sligo


----------



## kelles

wee drop o bush said:


> I've never yet been to Kildare, that is going to be corrected next time I visit my mum in Sligo


They're really nice to speak to and helpful on the phone. I always call before travelling down as it's a long journey to end up disappointed. The other shops at the outlet aren't great.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oh widow - are there more people on here from Northern Iteland/Ireland?

*newbie*


----------



## wee drop o bush

kelles said:


> They're really nice to speak to and helpful on the phone. I always call before travelling down as it's a long journey to end up disappointed. The other shops at the outlet aren't great.




Thanks, I'd be going with my mum so I'd likely just have a nosey as she'd have a conniption if she saw me spending that much money


----------



## wee drop o bush

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh widow - are there more people on here from Northern Iteland/Ireland?
> 
> *newbie*




Yes there's at least six now


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh widow - are there more people on here from Northern Iteland/Ireland?
> 
> *newbie*


I live close to Belfast. Love TPF as I don't have any real life friends who like bags and understand my obsession


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> I live close to Belfast. Love TPF as I don't have any real life friends who like bags and understand my obsession



Gosh - so do I! Small world!!


----------



## gilson854

kelles said:


> I live close to Belfast. Love TPF as I don't have any real life friends who like bags and understand my obsession




I am the same! Though from Scotland (though my Gran is from Belfast ) I love being able to share my obsession on here! Also bit of a newbie... Anyone else from Scotland out there or am I on my lonesome?? He he Xx


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ondrea said:


> Yes there is a way you can get into term three but you need to leave some extra time, look up Heathrow personal shopper service they escort you to term three to make your purchase then back to your terminal you need at least three spare hours on top of your flight and I think there is a minimum spend but maybe if anyone else needs any perfume or something like that it could bump up the amount you would be purchasing?



What do you think the minimum spend would be? I'll be in terminal 5 in July and in August but I'm connecting as I'm flying from Dublin and then on to America on each trip so I really will only have an hour or two at most in the airport  not enough time! 

I've just had a brain wave!! Thank you  I've just realise I could buy the GM in Spain as it costs 710 EUR on the website, which is £584 = a little cheaper :-/


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> What do you think the minimum spend would be? I'll be in terminal 5 in July and in August but I'm connecting as I'm flying from Dublin and then on to America on each trip so I really will only have an hour or two at most in the airport  not enough time!
> 
> I've just had a brain wave!! Thank you  I've just realise I could buy the GM in Spain as it costs 710 EUR on the website, which is £584 = a little cheaper :-/


It's a minimum spend of £250 which if your buying a bag will cover that no problem.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> It's a minimum spend of £250 which if your buying a bag will cover that no problem.



Yay! I will speak to my boyfriend, see about flights...time in airport etc...eeeek


----------



## kelles

Check out the website for heathrow terminal 3 and it will tell you about shopping and reserving items


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Check out the website for heathrow terminal 3 and it will tell you about shopping and reserving items



Thanks 

Just out of interest - have you ever bought an M from HoF in Belfast? If so is it still as exciting buying it there? I sound daft but I would rather buy it online, the girls are lovely there but the fact it's in Belfast takes away excitement for me lol!


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just out of interest - have you ever bought an M from HoF in Belfast? If so is it still as exciting buying it there? I sound daft but I would rather buy it online, the girls are lovely there but the fact it's in Belfast takes away excitement for me lol!


I bought my bays and delrey at HOF. I get what you mean it's not as exciting as an actual mulberry store. Sometimes feel like your not getting the real mulberry experience because it's a concession.  Karen is lovely she is so good at holding stuff over and ordering items in for you. I would never buy a mulberry in cruise just seems odd when HOF sells them.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> I bought my bays and delrey at HOF. I get what you mean it's not as exciting as an actual mulberry store. Sometimes feel like your not getting the real mulberry experience because it's a concession.  Karen is lovely she is so good at holding stuff over and ordering items in for you. I would never buy a mulberry in cruise just seems odd when HOF sells them.



Yeah I completely get you - they're lovely, but it feels like you aren't getting the full experience. Plus there's something about Belfast - maybe I resent the place a little? Just I mean there are a lot of women who are show offs going to the 'it' places in Belfast, I kinda associate people like that with nice things in Belfast i.e. Mulberry so I hate the thought of merging what should be a super exciting high end experience with idiots like that. But then, that is just me! I would never buy M in Cruise either, how they do much business is beyond me...the Victoria Beckham dresses are crazy prices for the average customer in NI, even the average customer with money to spend. Anyway - ranting


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh widow - are there more people on here from Northern Iteland/Ireland?
> 
> *newbie*



Yup lots of us from norn irn!!!!!L


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yeah I completely get you - they're lovely, but it feels like you aren't getting the full experience. Plus there's something about Belfast - maybe I resent the place a little? Just I mean there are a lot of women who are show offs going to the 'it' places in Belfast, I kinda associate people like that with nice things in Belfast i.e. Mulberry so I hate the thought of merging what should be a super exciting high end experience with idiots like that. But then, that is just me! I would never buy M in Cruise either, how they do much business is beyond me...the Victoria Beckham dresses are crazy prices for the average customer in NI, even the average customer with money to spend. Anyway - ranting



Lord it's 30 years since I left home and came over here to live and I knew belfast had charged out of all recognition but didnt realise it had turned into somewhere like Manchester!!!!


----------



## KatharinaV

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh!
> Mine is pharmacoepidemiology- psychiatric adverse drug reactions.



I'm sure it'll be brilliant!  
Congrats on your great achievement


----------



## Plemont

CPrincessUK said:


> PhD viva is tomorrow and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo nervous
> Wish me luck ladies. I have worked really hard for this.



You won't need luck you'll be absolutely fine!  Sending my best wishes though Dr CP



KatharinaV said:


> Oh CP the Best of luck to you! I know the feeling I just applied for a phd - so even though you're way ahead of me I'm looking forward to that day!



My application has just gone in as well (EdD not PhD so slightly different) - I'm obsessively checking the university's application website to see how it's progressing :weird:


----------



## handbagahholic

Oh my dad's going to Spain, I may try and persuade him to get a NF GM £570 is such a good price!!


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yeah I completely get you - they're lovely, but it feels like you aren't getting the full experience. Plus there's something about Belfast - maybe I resent the place a little? Just I mean there are a lot of women who are show offs going to the 'it' places in Belfast, I kinda associate people like that with nice things in Belfast i.e. Mulberry so I hate the thought of merging what should be a super exciting high end experience with idiots like that. But then, that is just me! I would never buy M in Cruise either, how they do much business is beyond me...the Victoria Beckham dresses are crazy prices for the average customer in NI, even the average customer with money to spend. Anyway - ranting


Cruise is always empty every time you go in! How a VB dress sells I do not know! I feel if you want something nice then you have to go out of belfast to get it. Some lovely boutiques around. You know I'm the same there's certain cafés or restaurants in town that I just don't go into because of the pretentious women that go there. I would much rather go somewhere that I feel comfortable.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Cruise is always empty every time you go in! How a VB dress sells I do not know! I feel if you want something nice then you have to go out of belfast to get it. Some lovely boutiques around. You know I'm the same there's certain cafés or restaurants in town that I just don't go into because of the pretentious women that go there. I would much rather go somewhere that I feel comfortable.



I know it really is - I do most of my shopping online, I don't really have any go to places in Belfast and I really can't stand Topshop in Belfast either purely because of the merchandising/the customers; why does everything need to look so crazy alternative? But I do looooove Avoca for breakfast - excuse my negativity lol!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

elvisfan4life said:


> Lord it's 30 years since I left home and came over here to live and I knew belfast had charged out of all recognition but didnt realise it had turned into somewhere like Manchester!!!!


Lol maybe I was making it sound worse than it is


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> I know it really is - I do most of my shopping online, I don't really have any go to places in Belfast and I really can't stand Topshop in Belfast either purely because of the merchandising/the customers; why does everything need to look so crazy alternative? But I do looooove Avoca for breakfast - excuse my negativity lol!!


Avoca is amazing! Topshop is so OTT in town. I'm only 26 and feel so old going in there. Everyone is dressed so eccentric.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Avoca is amazing! Topshop is so OTT in town. I'm only 26 and feel so old going in there. Everyone is dressed so eccentric.



Yeah, it's the same for me. Are you ever up North much? I love Warkes Deli & The French Rooms, they're both really cute little places with scrummy food and I guess less of the pretentiousness


----------



## kelles

I went to uni in Coleraine, love it up North. Usually go up a lot during the summer months, there's a week long conference in the uni called New Horizon that I would usually go to, I've been trying to find somewhere other than morellis to go to - hate queuing. Must try the places you suggested!  always loved yoko too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> I went to uni in Coleraine, love it up North. Usually go up a lot during the summer months, there's a week long conference in the uni called New Horizon that I would usually go to, I've been trying to find somewhere other than morellis to go to - hate queuing. Must try the places you suggested!  always loved yoko too!



Yay......I'm a portstewart girl...err old woman!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Yeah, it's the same for me. Are you ever up North much? I love Warkes Deli & The French Rooms, they're both really cute little places with scrummy food and I guess less of the pretentiousness



Where are these then???? Not that an old fogie like me could go


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> I went to uni in Coleraine, love it up North. Usually go up a lot during the summer months, there's a week long conference in the uni called New Horizon that I would usually go to, I've been trying to find somewhere other than morellis to go to - hate queuing. Must try the places you suggested!  always loved yoko too!



Morellis.......ice cream of the gods!!!!! Want one...a strawberry pink panther!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fraid I just go to the anchor bar and shenanigans!!! It's my age


----------



## kelles

elvisfan4life said:


> Morellis.......ice cream of the gods!!!!! Want one...a strawberry pink panther!!!


As good as their ice cream is the prices keep going up and up! Nearly had a fit one day at the till. Bob n Bert's a few doors up does really nice tray bakes and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> As good as their ice cream is the prices keep going up and up! Nearly had a fit one day at the till. Bob n Bert's a few doors up does really nice tray bakes and the prices are reasonable.



Me mam goes there..she is 80.....know what you mean about the prices though but I only go a few times a year when I'm home


----------



## kelles

elvisfan4life said:


> Me mam goes there..she is 80.....know what you mean about the prices though but I only go a few times a year when I'm home


Haha I sound so old I'm only 26 and I'm moaning about ice cream prices lol


----------



## sarahlouise06

elvisfan4life said:


> Where are these then???? Not that an old fogie like me could go



Hehe you're only as old as you allow yourself to feel  Warkes is on Portstewart prom, the very last commercial unit at the end opposite the marina. It's small, but chilled out. The French Rooms is in Bushmills, it's on the main street close to the entrance to the Bushmills Inn  check out both their FB pages


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hehe you're only as old as you allow yourself to feel  Warkes is on Portstewart prom, the very last commercial unit at the end opposite the marina. It's small, but chilled out. The French Rooms is in Bushmills, it's on the main street close to the entrance to the Bushmills Inn  check out both their FB pages



Marina??????? It  was only a harbour in my day lol!!!?l  think it was a hotel in the old days or a nursing home?  Think I have heard good things of the French rooms must give it a try next time I'm over


----------



## sarahlouise06

elvisfan4life said:


> Marina??????? It  was only a harbour in my day lol!!!?l  think it was a hotel in the old days or a nursing home?  Think I have heard good things of the French rooms must give it a try next time I'm over



Haha harbour/marina - you catch my drift!


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Haha harbour/marina - you catch my drift!



'twas the carrick na cule hotel in my days just remembered


----------



## kelles

Has anyone seen any plaster pink regular Alexa's recently?! I'm in love with rghw


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh really?! That's the same as me, my closest is in BT in Dublin as well but I am rarely down there maybe once or twice a year at best. We must live on the same island somewhere lol! I looked at the Dorset as well but it looks so flimsy for the price, and the leather looks like it could score so easily. Such a shame because it's the perfect shape but just not practical for me at all although I do keep looking at it......but no!! *must say no*


Have you ever thought of a longchamp le pliage for traveling? It's not the most glamorous but it would be secure.


----------



## Fommom

kelles said:


> Cruise is always empty every time you go in!


Must tell u bout my DD19-who has zero interest in fashion/bags etc and used her "logic" to work out that she couldn't afford to buy me a mulberry for my birthday "cos they're big bags" but could afford "one of those skull ones -cos they're wee"!! She had a bit of a shock when she went into Cruise and found that the "wee bag" was £1800 -in the sale!!! Funnily enough she didn't buy it! She bought Victoria square vouchers instead!!! They WON'T be spent in Cruise!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I &#128150;&#128150;&#128150; The French Rooms, also Tartine and The Bushmills Inn. I'm very lucky to have these just down the road


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw Cruise at Victoria Square last December but I was on a mission to Pandora so I didn't stop 
What does it sell?


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I &#128150;&#128150;&#128150; The French Rooms, also Tartine and The Bushmills Inn. I'm very lucky to have these just down the road



Heard great things about the bushmills inn


----------



## wee drop o bush

Last year myself my husband and another couple went to The Bushmills Inn for a meal and a few drinks. We spent 2 &1/2 times the amount of the cost of the meal on drink :shame: :giggles:
That was a mad session :weird:


----------



## kelles

wee drop o bush said:


> I saw Cruise at Victoria Square last December but I was on a mission to Pandora so I didn't stop
> What does it sell?


It sells a few high end brands. A lot of Vivienne Westwood mulberry balenciaga anya hindmarch.  One of those shops that has more sales assistants than customers


----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> I saw Cruise at Victoria Square last December but I was on a mission to Pandora so I didn't stop
> What does it sell?



It sells things that I can't even afford to touch! Let alone buy!! My friend calls it the shop for women who marry well! It has clothes, bags, shoes etc. It has things like McQueen, jimmy choo, Gucci, YSL etc. I think it might also have slightly less expensive stuff? Maybe Michael kors etc? Tbh I sneak in to lust at the mcq skull clutches and then sneak out again!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

kelles said:


> It sells a few high end brands. A lot of Vivienne Westwood mulberry balenciaga anya hindmarch.  One of those shops that has more sales assistants than customers




Ahh I saw a Vivienne Westwood bag yesterday and wondered where they had got it from, that explains it


----------



## kelles

Fommom said:


> Must tell u bout my DD19-who has zero interest in fashion/bags etc and used her "logic" to work out that she couldn't afford to buy me a mulberry for my birthday "cos they're big bags" but could afford "one of those skull ones -cos they're wee"!! She had a bit of a shock when she went into Cruise and found that the "wee bag" was £1800 -in the sale!!! Funnily enough she didn't buy it! She bought Victoria square vouchers instead!!! They WON'T be spent in Cruise!!!


Smaller the item the more expensive it is lol!  It's a strange shop, I just feel if ur buying a high end product you want the full experience the nice wrapping and gift bag and you just don't get that in there. That's probably me being silly. I just prefer to buy from the actual brand itself. As opposed to cruise.


----------



## Fommom

Excel in Newtownards sells Westwood too -in store and online. They aren't quite as"exclusive" as cruise. In fact, they are nice to go in to! Though I would say that-as it's my home town!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

If I am buying expensive stuff than I want the bells and whistles! 
I love Logan's Fashions, ok they don't sell much in the way of designer bags but the sales assistants are very helpful once you have their (in demand) attention, and any purchases are wrapped in tissue and put in a lovely bag.


----------



## sarahlouise06




----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> But the sales assistants are very helpful once you have their (in demand) attention, and any purchases are wrapped in tissue and put in a lovely bag.



I bought a Barbour jacket from excel in ards this morning and -the NI (& welsh!) folk will appreciate the "joy" of this- I got a "free" bag to carry it home in!! Apparently the manager feels that the stock is expensive and to ask customers to pay for a bag isn't on!!  It was a real novelty!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> I bought a Barbour jacket from excel in ards this morning and -the NI (& welsh!) folk will appreciate the "joy" of this- I got a "free" bag to carry it home in!! Apparently the manager feels that the stock is expensive and to ask customers to pay for a bag isn't on!!  It was a real novelty!



Wow, please post pics it sounds lovely.


----------



## Fommom

It's this one. Old stock. The one "everyone" wears but I have admired it for ages. Bought my DD a similar one for her 18th but she was an 8 & I was a 16 then! Today, the 10 was perfect!! And I think it's the law that when the size 10 fits, you have to buy it!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Louliu71

Fommom said:


> View attachment 2477137
> 
> It's this one. Old stock. The one "everyone" wears but I have admired it for ages. Bought my DD a similar one for her 18th but she was an 8 & I was a 16 then! Today, the 10 was perfect!! And I think it's the law that when the size 10 fits, you have to buy it!!!



I don't normally join the chat thread, but I read this and picked up that you have dropped 3 dress sizes.......well done you!  Ps I have a Barbour too, old stock also, it's practical, warm and ideal for this mild weather.


----------



## handbagahholic

Nice Barbour fommom  can't believe the weather today first beautiful sunshine, then torrential rain, hail, thunder and lightning then snow! It's mad!! I'm off tomorrow and can't wait as I've been feeling really under the weather this week! 

Hope everyone's good, how's your mum doing Elvis?


----------



## wee drop o bush

I missed the dropping 3 sizes part, congratulations


----------



## wee drop o bush

Have a nice day off tomorrow


----------



## Fommom

Thank you for your compliments!! Couldn't wait to wear new jacket! Am worse than a child!! Wore it this afternoon and went back to the same shop with DD to try to convince her to get something "nice" for her cousins wedding in march!! No joy there!! She'd really only wears sweats with converse or bum freezing bodycon with skyscraper heels!! Neither would meet with her dad's family's approval! That's going to be a battle for another day!! Have told her to set aside a day over half term as we WILL be leaving Belfast with an outfit!!

But...I picked up a Westwood handbag-just cos it was there and when I asked what she thought she turned round to look at me and said "omg you look so cute. I'm so proud your my mum" so maybe I'll let her away with her sense of style!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections 
Soooooooo happy 
Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!


----------



## wulie

Congrats CP!   I'm sure you'll float through tomorrow's on call!
Surely this warrants a celebratory purchase...?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Congratulations


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
> I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections
> Soooooooo happy
> Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!


----------



## CPrincessUK

wulie said:


> Congrats CP!   I'm sure you'll float through tomorrow's on call!
> Surely this warrants a celebratory purchase...?


I had lots of purchases - dresses!!! But no handbags.



LittlemissPeppa said:


> Congratulations


Thanks



wee drop o bush said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:


> Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
> I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections
> Soooooooo happy
> Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!




CP- so pleased for you. Many congratulations


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Fommom said:


> View attachment 2477137
> 
> It's this one. Old stock. The one "everyone" wears but I have admired it for ages. Bought my DD a similar one for her 18th but she was an 8 & I was a 16 then! Today, the 10 was perfect!! And I think it's the law that when the size 10 fits, you have to buy it!!!



Fab jacket, wow dropping 3 dress sizes, now that takes willpower, (I want to drop 2 dress sizes) you should be really really proud of yourself, well done! 



CPrincessUK said:


> Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
> I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections
> Soooooooo happy
> Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!



Congratulations hun, really pleased for you!


----------



## handbagahholic

WOOOO well done CP!! Xx


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Thanks Rattie x   Yes I would let a daughter go to New Zealand & Australia  but possibly with a bit more input into the accommodation  where she was staying .  Although having said that when they get there they can do what they like I guess !   A work colleague's daughter  did a couple of  months in Oz , a trip to Machu Picchu  and some time in the USA . He said that the only time she had any problems and was frightened was in  New York .  We put our foot down and wouldn't let DS go to Thailand  on the way back - we substituted New Zealand .
> 
> Whilst girls are more vulnerable they do tend to be more sensible than boys which should balance it out  ?  All the talk here is of  flinging himself off mountains etc and tearing down rapids
> 
> Is DD thinking of going travelling ?   The girls that have gone from Charlie's school seem to be have  gone for a lot longer ( almost a year )  and are working too . The boys are just out  to  have fun  and cover a lot of distance .



Thank you for your input Slow, I guess this w/e is the one you DS leaving?  Big hug, he will be coming back with great experiment... 

As for our DD, DH is currently totally uncommunicative if anybody mention 'Gap year travel'. She is just about doing AS, so we have years to think about...  I don't know if DH will melt or not.


----------



## ratrat

CPrincessUK said:


> Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
> I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections
> Soooooooo happy
> Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!



Huge congrats!!  (Can you send over some of your brain cells to insert to my DD's head!!!)

Now relax and enjoy....  with one or two new handbags?!


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Still coming back down to earth after yesterday's high.
> I passed my PhD viva with very minor corrections
> Soooooooo happy
> Except for the fact I am on call tomorrow!


That's wonderful news! You must be sooooooo pleased with yourself! X


----------



## CPrincessUK

Candysroom said:


> CP- so pleased for you. Many congratulations





iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Congratulations hun, really pleased for you!


Thank you


handbagahholic said:


> WOOOO well done CP!! Xx


Yay Thanks


ratrat said:


> Huge congrats!!  (Can you send over some of your brain cells to insert to my DD's head!!!)
> 
> Now relax and enjoy....  with one or two new handbags?!


hehehe. Then I will be inserting a bag and dress addiction into your DD 



beaver232 said:


> That's wonderful news! You must be sooooooo pleased with yourself! X


I am


----------



## Fommom

Terrific news CP! Will keep my fingers crossed that your patients have a healthy day so that you can have a quiet day!! Enjoy!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> Terrific news CP! Will keep my fingers crossed that your patients have a healthy day so that you can have a quiet day!! Enjoy!!


thanks Fommom. So far so good.
My on calls are from home so not too bad although it means I can't really do anything else!


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi is there a new thread for identify this mulberry as keeps saying thread ended can you advise how to post item thanks in advance


----------



## batfish

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi is there a new thread for identify this mulberry as keeps saying thread ended can you advise how to post item thanks in advance




Think you need to go to the last page of the thread and to the last post on this which should give you the link where the thread continues


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thanks tried that but it just keeps saying thread ended and last post 19/1


----------



## inkkumaa

The new thread is on the very top of the "mulberry shopping" -threads page, one of those "sticky" threads.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Fabulous thankyou


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Have you ever thought of a longchamp le pliage for traveling? It's not the most glamorous but it would be secure.



Yeah I have one in navy  I love it but I'd love the neverfull for dressier use - hehe that's my justification anyway!


----------



## Fommom

I have an "ordinary" black le pliage but also bought this one for holidays as it's a bit dressier I think??



But -the LV is gorgeous! In another league compared to longchamp?!


----------



## asmurre.l07

Just out of interest does anyone know the name of this older mulberry oak handbag any ideas?


----------



## sarahlouise06

Fommom said:


> I have an "ordinary" black le pliage but also bought this one for holidays as it's a bit dressier I think??
> View attachment 2478939
> 
> 
> But -the LV is gorgeous! In another league compared to longchamp?!



Oh yes it is, it's lovely!! The LV is perfect but will require some saving


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon Chat 

Urghhh  please someone tell me to stop reading and go file my online tax return instead!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon Chat
> 
> Urghhh  please someone tell me to stop reading and go file my online tax return instead!



Go and do your tax return.....or you will get a penalty!!!,


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

HMRC on line filing isn't too bad....but the site will be slow the nearer to the deadline you leave it so get it done


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> HMRC on line filing isn't too bad....but the site will be slow the nearer to the deadline you leave it so get it done




I just got it done, I had all the figures ready prepared so it was just a matter of filing them online. Thankfully I've done so before but even with that it's like a minefield. I'm just so glad it's done


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elvis I had always meant to say that my DH loves Elvis and often sings Blue Moon of Kentucky in the shower 
His Auntie once had neighbours complain to the police because she was playing Elvis too loudly at a party into the wee small hours :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Elvis I had always meant to say that my DH loves Elvis and often sings Blue Moon of Kentucky in the shower
> His Auntie once had neighbours complain to the police because she was playing Elvis too loudly at a party into the wee small hours :giggles:



Sounds like my kinda guy..we could have a grand old singsong together!!!! First time I went to memphis I didn't sleep sat outside the heartbreak hotel all night...was in the 70's still at night in early sept...and sang along with the 24 hour elvis radio station until I was hoarse!!!!


----------



## Wordsworth

wee drop o bush said:


> I just got it done, I had all the figures ready prepared so it was just a matter of filing them online. Thankfully I've done so before but even with that it's like a minefield. I'm just so glad it's done


I did mine tonight as well, more gutted about having to pay them the price of a sale Mulberry in underpaid tax.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah, taxes are a pita


----------



## ratrat

Morning oh we are talking about tax!?

Just last w/e DD & I looked around Uni courses & their expected employment/salary.  Then I realised DD was looking at the salary as if all will be hers ... so I explained anything above about £800/m will be only paid to her AFTER tax is deducted.  DD was outrageous, lol, and asked me why she can't pay rent, buy clothes/bags first, then pay tax from the left over (dream on).

It reminded me, years ago when I told her that she would have period 'monthly' - she was outraged then, that boy won't have it at all ... at least tax is gender equal!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning ladies....my mum is back at the hospital today for a check up on her arm..she is uncomfortable and immobile and not a happy bunny


----------



## Fuzzog

Morning all!!

Hope your mum is feeling better / happier soon Elvis.

Bit of a question:  I'm whisking DH off to Paris in April. Does anyone know what the weather is likely to be like please? I know nothing is guaranteed, but I'm just wondering if anyone has a previous experiences thay could share - I haven't been before......................

Also, what type of bag should I take? Or would I be better off keeping my wallet and phone in the inside pockets of my coat (may make me look even more bulky than I already am!!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning ladies....my mum is back at the hospital today for a check up on her arm..she is uncomfortable and immobile and not a happy bunny


Hope your mum improves quickly Elvis. I can totally understand why she would be grumpy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> Hope your mum improves quickly Elvis. I can totally understand why she would be grumpy!



Thank you sweetie...it is a lot for her to bear at her time of life...she is normally really in dependant and hates relying on others ...wonderful as my irish family are being...aunts uncles cousins and cousins kids are all spoiling her rotten but,I think she is finding it all a not too much...she is used to solitude most of the time..and reads a lot but she can't do that now


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you sweetie...it is a lot for her to bear at her time of life...she is normally really in dependant and hates relying on others ...wonderful as my irish family are being...aunts uncles cousins and cousins kids are all oiling her rotten but,I think she is finding it all a not too much...she is used to solitude most of the time..and reads a lot but she can't do that now



oh dear. Yes it will definitely be a shock.
My dad has had to give up driving and that made him extremely grumpy (and my mum although she is a perfectly good driver). To be honest he should have done that some years ago and they ignored me. If he were in the UK I would have reported him to DVLA as it just wasn't safe (he was having blackouts/seizures due to a pituitary growth).
Parents..... what can you do with them?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elvis and CPrincess I hope your parents are both well. My dad is 77 now and in many ways is young for his age, but he's a disaster with the driving as I don't think he can see properly 
Elvis is your mummy getting fussed over a little too much? :giggles:

Also the first lamb of this season was born here this morning, a lovely wee ewe lamb but it's mummy hadn't lambed before so was a bit shocked and unresponsive to it. We rubbed the ewe lamb dry and tube fed her some of her mums colostrum, then left them in peace. The lamb got livelier after the colostrum and started bleating which in turn stimulated her mum to bleat back and start licking her. They are both bonding now and the ewe is less shocked


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Elvis and CPrincess I hope your parents are both well. My dad is 77 now and in many ways is young for his age, but he's a disaster with the driving as I don't think he can see properly
> Elvis is your mummy getting fussed over a little too much? :giggles:
> 
> Also the first lamb of this season was born here this morning, a lovely wee ewe lamb but it's mummy hadn't lambed before so was a bit shocked and unresponsive to it. We rubbed the ewe lamb dry and tube fed her some of her mums colostrum, then left them in peace. The lamb got livelier after the colostrum and started bleating which in turn stimulated her mum to bleat back and start licking her. They are both bonding now and the ewe is less shocked



Awwwwwww what lovely news....pics in due course please

Yes mammy is a bit smothered I think....better that that lonely and immobile on her own but you know what oldies are like.....fiercely Independant...I'm getting the same way....old and grumpy


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning ladies....my mum is back at the hospital today for a check up on her arm..she is uncomfortable and immobile and not a happy bunny



Bless her Elvis - hope they won't keep her too long!


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Hope your mum is feeling better / happier soon Elvis.
> 
> Bit of a question:  I'm whisking DH off to Paris in April. Does anyone know what the weather is likely to be like please? I know nothing is guaranteed, but I'm just wondering if anyone has a previous experiences thay could share - I haven't been before......................
> 
> Also, what type of bag should I take? Or would I be better off keeping my wallet and phone in the inside pockets of my coat (may make me look even more bulky than I already am!!)



I'm not expert but I went to Paris once at the end of March, I remember it was quite chilly (eg. queuing for touristic places long time for DD and I was so frozen!).  But it could be just that time/year.  I was carrying messenger bag with secure top, not hiding everything like when I was in some part of Spain for example.  Have fun


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> I'm not expert but I went to Paris once at the end of March, I remember it was quite chilly (eg. queuing for touristic places long time for DD and I was so frozen!).  But it could be just that time/year.  I was carrying messenger bag with secure top, not hiding everything like when I was in some part of Spain for example.  Have fun



Thank you RR!!

So...... Winter coat and bag tucked underneath then!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

There they are, both doing well


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh the wee soul....so weeny...wee dote...glad both are well..thank you for the pic..cheered me up after an awful day at work...which won't be over for another 5 hours or so


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh the wee soul....so weeny...wee dote...glad both are well..thank you for the pic..cheered me up after an awful day at work...which won't be over for another 5 hours or so




Glad you like it, if you can tell me how to upload YouTube videos on here I'll post one of them.

Also 
I spent 10 minutes answering Fuzzogs trip to Paris question only to have the app crash just before I went to post the reply 
I'm not writing that essay again but Fuzzog please feel free to pm me questions


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have no idea how to upload videos ...can you add a link?


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2481053
> 
> There they are, both doing well


Cuteness overload   Thanks for sharing...


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'll try to add a link, another forum I use frequently has the  function which makes it so easy! bear with me 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5HsFvJiApg&list=UUr8OLLHuLBMtkzigqrhbryA&feature=c4-overview


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ok so the app shows the short url as video only there's no sound, whilst the web page won't show the short link and the long url is a dead link, let me know if either is any use


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> Cuteness overload   Thanks for sharing...




You're welcome, there will be more of lambs that's for sure :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awwwww the wee sweetie ...love the wagging tail

And so lovely to hear your accent!!!, feel homesick now


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2481053
> 
> There they are, both doing well




Oh, how cute!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwwww the wee sweetie ...love the wagging tail
> 
> And so lovely to hear your accent!!!, feel homesick now




It worked then? YAY! 
I'll try to upload another There are another two ewes due imminently.


----------



## JeniA

wee drop o bush said:


> It worked then? YAY!
> I'll try to upload another There are another two ewes due imminently.




Aw, so cute! Almost looks like a little bunny in this last video


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks


----------



## Bagstar

Aww bless what a little sweetheart, love the big ears so cute.


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> It worked then? YAY!
> I'll try to upload another There are another two ewes due imminently.



Aww love the videos soo cute


----------



## msdotdotdot

Hello ladies 

Please forgive my intrusion but I am a newbie on PB and am not able to start a new thread just yet. Someone mentioned a desperately seeking thread but I can't find it?!

I have just signed up here as I am hoping someone can help. 

I have been searching for a Mulberry Taylor bag in MEDIUM for a few weeks now. 

Colours: I am particularly interested in the black, deer brown, summer khaki. Also seen a beautiful red onion colour on PB which I love. The outlet stores are now all out of stock (I've checked).

As I'm on a tight budget, I am happy with one that's previously used but looked after. However, I'm really struggling to find a suitable one on eBay or on preloved designer shop sites.

Anyone with any leads or recommendations on where I can go please? - I am determined not to be defeated!

Indebted a tonne and then some if you can help 

Pics below of other members' bags that I've found for reference..



img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/mulberry-reference-library/1865151d1347154384-the-mulberry-taylor-pics-only-image-953681082.jpg
img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/mulberry-reference-library/1771955d1340724158-the-mulberry-taylor-pics-only-image-3003188104.jpg


----------



## Baginuse

msdotdotdot said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Please forgive my intrusion but I am a newbie on PB and am not able to start a new thread just yet. Someone mentioned a desperately seeking thread but I can't find it?!
> 
> I have just signed up here as I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> I have been searching for a Mulberry Taylor bag in MEDIUM for a few weeks now.
> 
> Colours: I am particularly interested in the black, deer brown, summer khaki. Also seen a beautiful red onion colour on PB which I love. The outlet stores are now all out of stock (I've checked).
> 
> As I'm on a tight budget, I am happy with one that's previously used but looked after. However, I'm really struggling to find a suitable one on eBay or on preloved designer shop sites.
> 
> Anyone with any leads or recommendations on where I can go please? - I am determined not to be defeated!
> 
> Indebted a tonne and then some if you can help
> 
> Pics below of other members' bags that I've found for reference..
> 
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/mulberry-reference-library/1865151d1347154384-the-mulberry-taylor-pics-only-image-953681082.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/mulberry-reference-library/1771955d1340724158-the-mulberry-taylor-pics-only-image-3003188104.jpg


 Hi there and welcome. 
The desparately searching thread can you find under the "shopping section". On the  Mulberry purseforum frontpage you can see at the top the reference libary and under that the Mulberry shopping section. if you click on that you can see a lot of threads concerning shopping and among them the "desparately searching" thread.  
Hope this helps a bit!  
Good luck with your search!


----------



## msdotdotdot

Baginuse said:


> Hi there and welcome.
> The desparately searching thread can you find under the "shopping section". On the  Mulberry purseforum frontpage you can see at the top the reference libary and under that the Mulberry shopping section. if you click on that you can see a lot of threads concerning shopping and among them the "desparately searching" thread.
> Hope this helps a bit!
> Good luck with your search!


Ahh bless you. thanks baginuse! I will go have a nosey now...


----------



## MsSJones

Girls, I need your help! 

Has any of you dealt with Pandora before? I decided to splurge on a bracelet and some charms and spend over £1,000 ordering from they online shop but when they arrived I didn't think they worth the money and returned them using their pre-paid label last Monday but haven't heard from them yet and I am getting sooooo worried! What if Royal Mail lost my parcel? 

And now, even worse, I cannot even find the proof of postage. I am panicking and couldn't sleep last night because of this! 

Has anyone of you sent anything back and happened to wait for a long time to receive a refund??


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones said:


> Girls, I need your help!
> 
> Has any of you dealt with Pandora before? I decided to splurge on a bracelet and some charms and spend over £1,000 ordering from they online shop but when they arrived I didn't think they worth the money and returned them using their pre-paid label last Monday but haven't heard from them yet and I am getting sooooo worried! What if Royal Mail lost my parcel?
> 
> And now, even worse, I cannot even find the proof of postage. I am panicking and couldn't sleep last night because of this!
> 
> Has anyone of you sent anything back and happened to wait for a long time to receive a refund??




Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I've had to file claims for items that I posted via Royal Mail that "went missing" enroute (as in never arrived at their destination). I now don't trust them with any thing of monetary value unless I send it via recorded delivery. 
When you say last Monday do you mean the 20th or 27th? If it's the 27th I'd not panic yet. 
Was the prepaid label 1st or 2nd class? If you posted it 1st class on the 20th they should have your return by now.
In any case I'd contact their customer service ASAP with your Pandora account number and ask if they have relieved it yet.
But never ever return anything of that value again unless you send it recorded delivery.


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones said:


> Girls, I need your help!
> 
> Has any of you dealt with Pandora before? I decided to splurge on a bracelet and some charms and spend over £1,000 ordering from they online shop but when they arrived I didn't think they worth the money and returned them using their pre-paid label last Monday but haven't heard from them yet and I am getting sooooo worried! What if Royal Mail lost my parcel?
> 
> And now, even worse, I cannot even find the proof of postage. I am panicking and couldn't sleep last night because of this!
> 
> Has anyone of you sent anything back and happened to wait for a long time to receive a refund??




Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I've had to file claims for items that I posted via Royal Mail that "went missing" enroute (as in never arrived at their destination). I now don't trust them with any thing of monetary value unless I send it via recorded delivery. 
When you say last Monday do you mean the 20th or 27th? If it's the 27th I'd not panic yet. 
Was the prepaid label 1st or 2nd class? If you posted it 1st class on the 20th they should have your return by now.
In any case I'd contact their customer service ASAP with your Pandora account number and ask if they have relieved it yet.
But never ever return anything of that value again unless you send it recorded delivery.
Edit: have you posted this on the Pandora Thread?
Best wishes in getting it resolved quickly


----------



## JeniA

MsSJones said:


> Girls, I need your help!
> 
> Has any of you dealt with Pandora before? I decided to splurge on a bracelet and some charms and spend over £1,000 ordering from they online shop but when they arrived I didn't think they worth the money and returned them using their pre-paid label last Monday but haven't heard from them yet and I am getting sooooo worried! What if Royal Mail lost my parcel?
> 
> And now, even worse, I cannot even find the proof of postage. I am panicking and couldn't sleep last night because of this!
> 
> Has anyone of you sent anything back and happened to wait for a long time to receive a refund??




Did you pay by PayPal? Their refunds usually take longer to come through.


----------



## MsSJones

wee drop o bush said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I've had to file claims for items that I posted via Royal Mail that "went missing" enroute (as in never arrived at their destination). I now don't trust them with any thing of monetary value unless I send it via recorded delivery.
> When you say last Monday do you mean the 20th or 27th? If it's the 27th I'd not panic yet.
> Was the prepaid label 1st or 2nd class? If you posted it 1st class on the 20th they should have your return by now.
> In any case I'd contact their customer service ASAP with your Pandora account number and ask if they have relieved it yet.
> But never ever return anything of that value again unless you send it recorded delivery.
> Edit: have you posted this on the Pandora Thread?
> Best wishes in getting it resolved quickly




I've never had a problem with Royal Mail, but I am afraid my luck has run out! I send it back on the 20th. 

The most annoying thing for me is that they did use to offer collection with DPD! I thought it was great and it was so reassuring for the customers. I wouldn't mind paying for my return if that meant that I would get a track the package and know that it arrived safely back to the warehouse. Now you can only return items using the pre paid label and Royal Mail. Anyway, I suspect it's a second class service.

I did contact them and they said it can take up to 10 days to process returns and they currently receive a large volume of returns because it's just after the Christmas period! I hope it's true and I get a notification soon. I just cannot bear the thought it might have been lost!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I honestly think you'll be ok, it probably is just taking time to process your return 

I've personally had bother with 'misplaced' mail and also Next Directory were such a nightmare about returns around 10 years ago that I had to use a solicitor to sort that out. So I'm not the most positive person about such things.


----------



## MsSJones

JeniA said:


> Did you pay by PayPal? Their refunds usually take longer to come through.




Yes, I paid by PayPal. I know this but they do send you an email confirmation as soon as they have received your order. That's why I am worried! I don't mind if I have to wait for a week or so for the refund to come through. All I want is that email saying "we have received your return and we are currently processing your refund."


----------



## JeniA

MsSJones said:


> Yes, I paid by PayPal. I know this but they do send you an email confirmation as soon as they have received your order. That's why I am worried! I don't mind if I have to wait for a week or so for the refund to come through. All I want is that email saying "we have received your return and we are currently processing your refund."




I have returned things(though not to pandora) and never had an email saying they've received it and just had an automatic refund.

Have you logged on to your PayPal account, it might say pending/returned or something? 

Hope you hear something soon


----------



## MsSJones

JeniA said:


> I have returned things(though not to pandora) and never had an email saying they've received it and just had an automatic refund.
> 
> Have you logged on to your PayPal account, it might say pending/returned or something?
> 
> Hope you hear something soon



I've returned something else to Pandora before because it didn't fit and I can tell that, at least, they do send emails and at the same time they process the refund.


----------



## elvisfan4life

So sad about Michael schumacher....I guess you,can't believe everything you read but there are reports that the doctors wanted to start gradually bringing him round from the induced coma this week but have delayed it as there has been no improvement so to do so now would leave him in a permanent vegative state ie a waking coma for ever. 

Hopefully leaving him the induced coma for longer will mean there is stil some hope of recovery .....my mum was in a natural coma for 7 weeks after her stroke before she started to come round and then it was many more weeks before she was actually properly awake for long spells and could start to try to speak so I am hoping and praying for Michael.

 His poor wife and children have so much ahead of them if he does recover it is such a long slow process. My mum was never the same person afterwards and bless her had and still has so much to cope with but she has had 32 extra years the doctors told us she wouldn't have..as they told us she was brain dead after 48 hours and wanted to switch her off and use her organs. At least he will be able to pay for the best aftercare possible but it would be so sad to see a man who did so much racing, rock climbing, horse riding, sky jumping reduced to an immobile shell....come on schumi Keep FIghting


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sorry to hear that about both your mum and Schumi  

As for me, I am scunnered 
I have been in an online queue for 2 hours now to try to get tickets for DH his sister etc to see Garth Books. We did EVERYTHING  right but nope it's looking like no joy by now. They'll be so disappointed


----------



## elvisfan4life

We now have snow up here its like a blizzard outside my window


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ooh!
I haven't even really looked out my window yet


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> Thank you for your input Slow, I guess this w/e is the one you DS leaving?  Big hug, he will be coming back with great experiment...
> 
> As for our DD, DH is currently totally uncommunicative if anybody mention 'Gap year travel'. She is just about doing AS, so we have years to think about...  I don't know if DH will melt or not.



The Dad & Daughter relationship is such a special one Rattie .   The time will fly by and DD will mature so much in that time ,   coupled  with the ' EVERYONE'S'   going  pressure .....
prepare for some fun times ahead


----------



## zaraha

No snow for me  it's been cold and gloomy all day so why not just throw some powder as well.


----------



## lauren_t

elvisfan4life said:


> So sad about Michael schumacher....I guess you,can't believe everything you read but there are reports that the doctors wanted to start gradually bringing him round from the induced coma this week but have delayed it as there has been no improvement so to do so now would leave him in a permanent vegative state ie a waking coma for ever.
> 
> Hopefully leaving him the induced coma for longer will mean there is stil some hope of recovery .....my mum was in a natural coma for 7 weeks after her stroke before she started to come round and then it was many more weeks before she was actually properly awake for long spells and could start to try to speak so I am hoping and praying for Michael.
> 
> His poor wife and children have so much ahead of them if he does recover it is such a long slow process. My mum was never the same person afterwards and bless her had and still has so much to cope with but she has had 32 extra years the doctors told us she wouldn't have..as they told us she was brain dead after 48 hours and wanted to switch her off and use her organs. At least he will be able to pay for the best aftercare possible but it would be so sad to see a man who did so much racing, rock climbing, horse riding, sky jumping reduced to an immobile shell....come on schumi Keep FIghting



I'm so sorry to hear about your mum! But I hope Michael makes some recovery, its such a shame to see anyone who was so active previously to then become completely immobile.

Anyway, today I applied for a part time job in london which is good so hopefully i'll get a reply and I am slowly but surely getting over my glandular fever, not so much in the fever now but more in the fatigue. I had a blood test on Tuesday which I hated but it was over quick so should possibly get the results tomorrow. I've been off uni for almost a month now! I want to go back haha


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank you God!!! Latest official release on michael schumacher is that he is being slowly brought out of his coma and is responding by blinking when they test him. It's a start.

My poor mum remembers the docs asking her to open and shut her eyes all the time as she was coming round and said if she could have hit them she would....but it was months before she could move at all and before she could begin to talk


----------



## Fommom

My nana was similar to ur mum elvis. She had a massive brain stem stroke and we were told there was no hope. One of the drs was my late FIL-so they were doing all they could for her. She was in a coma for weeks then one night when I was leaving her I told her I was going to see her SIL and the tiniest whisper sed "asking for her"! I ran out of room and foned my dad (in pay phone days!) in hysterics as I'd heard people "rallied before they died"!! She did die. 23 years later aged 96!! And til her dying day she was more sensible than me!! But the best of it was then when she got home she had no winter coats as my papa thought she wasn't getting better and had cleared them out. And he'd got rid of a rug in front of fire that he'd always disliked!!! Oops!!!


----------



## zaraha

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum remembers the docs asking her to open and shut her eyes all the time as she was coming round and said if she could have hit them she would....but it was months before she could move at all and before she could begin to talk




Elvisfan: I hope your mom will have a speedy recovery, I haven't read all your post but hope she is doing better now.  
I would have given your mom a baseball bat just so she can show them she can do more than just blinking her eye.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> My nana was similar to ur mum elvis. She had a massive brain stem stroke and we were told there was no hope. One of the drs was my late FIL-so they were doing all they could for her. She was in a coma for weeks then one night when I was leaving her I told her I was going to see her SIL and the tiniest whisper sed "asking for her"! I ran out of room and foned my dad (in pay phone days!) in hysterics as I'd heard people "rallied before they died"!! She did die. 23 years later aged 96!! And til her dying day she was more sensible than me!! But the best of it was then when she got home she had no winter coats as my papa thought she wasn't getting better and had cleared them out. And he'd got rid of a rug in front of fire that he'd always disliked!!! Oops!!!



What a wonderful woman!!!!! It's such a frightening time for the family.....it's been bringing back all the memories and I have been crying remembering how my poor dad was at the time. We did a lot of praying and no sleeping for a very long time


----------



## Fommom

My uncle was a milkman in Belfast at the time and he brought a faith healer to see nana when she was in coma. She told him that it wasn't her time to die??!! How right she was!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> My uncle was a milkman in Belfast at the time and he brought a faith healer to see nana when she was in coma. She told him that it wasn't her time to die??!! How right she was!!



I would never knock those kind of people now...I had a spooky encounter with  gypsy back home when my dad was dying...cut a long story short she told me to see a doc or I'd die young and she was right....and had I left it any longer I wouldn't be here now


----------



## Designpurchaser

Does anyone know if the medium Lilys will hit the outlets&#8230;.and when?


----------



## Ser

Sooo rocked a cool look today...mulberry bryn in an asda carrier bag at the hairdressers! Felt like a right plonker but at least it kept her safe!!


----------



## beaver232

Fommom said:


> My nana was similar to ur mum elvis. She had a massive brain stem stroke and we were told there was no hope. One of the drs was my late FIL-so they were doing all they could for her. She was in a coma for weeks then one night when I was leaving her I told her I was going to see her SIL and the tiniest whisper sed "asking for her"! I ran out of room and foned my dad (in pay phone days!) in hysterics as I'd heard people "rallied before they died"!! She did die. 23 years later aged 96!! And til her dying day she was more sensible than me!! But the best of it was then when she got home she had no winter coats as my papa thought she wasn't getting better and had cleared them out. And he'd got rid of a rug in front of fire that he'd always disliked!!! Oops!!!


Fantastically uplifting story x


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> So sad about Michael schumacher....I guess you,can't believe everything you read but there are reports that the doctors wanted to start gradually bringing him round from the induced coma this week but have delayed it as there has been no improvement so to do so now would leave him in a permanent vegative state ie a waking coma for ever.
> 
> Hopefully leaving him the induced coma for longer will mean there is stil some hope of recovery .....my mum was in a natural coma for 7 weeks after her stroke before she started to come round and then it was many more weeks before she was actually properly awake for long spells and could start to try to speak so I am hoping and praying for Michael.
> 
> His poor wife and children have so much ahead of them if he does recover it is such a long slow process. My mum was never the same person afterwards and bless her had and still has so much to cope with but she has had 32 extra years the doctors told us she wouldn't have..as they told us she was brain dead after 48 hours and wanted to switch her off and use her organs. At least he will be able to pay for the best aftercare possible but it would be so sad to see a man who did so much racing, rock climbing, horse riding, sky jumping reduced to an immobile shell....come on schumi Keep FIghting


Your mum sounds like an amazing woman too, Di.  Lucky to have you looking out for her too. Thank heavens for the gypsy whisperer x


----------



## ratrat

Designpurchaser said:


> Does anyone know if the medium Lilys will hit the outlets.and when?



Ohhh which colour/leather are you after...
No I haven't spotted any but Moo will know when!

Good luck and let us know that's an order


----------



## ratrat

Ser said:


> Sooo rocked a cool look today...mulberry bryn in an asda carrier bag at the hairdressers! Felt like a right plonker but at least it kept her safe!!



I know that feeling - all the spray/gel/hair flying around, it's not safe place for the bag!


----------



## ratrat

End of Blue January at last! 

Let's hope for the better news and weather in February... Happy Friday everybody 

Having said that most boring Saturday is waiting for me as the beginning of Feb, I will have to pretend to be the perfect corporate wife with frozen smile for DH, at his some most boring event, with 4hours waiting time in between to kill!!!


----------



## bearydown

I believe New York is finally working its way out of the terrible cold weather.  I cannot remember a winter that has been so intensely cold for such a long period.  We still have February!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy birthday Moo


----------



## lauren_t

Got an interview for that job on Monday! Small Bryn or Brynmore?! I can't decide.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Small bryn


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

& good luck


----------



## daisyw

I'm so sad! I just noticed the binding on one side of my two month old bayswater is already starting to wear  I am SO careful with it, it never even gets placed on the floor. It looks as though the black has come off, there is a grey colour showing through.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Ladies - does Labels Most Wanted have a thread on here&#8230;I can't find one?


----------



## chicmum

She does indeed but mainly posts on Authenticate this Mulberry or Report Mulberry Fakes. She also has a Facebook page which links to her website x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat, more lambies


----------



## wee drop o bush

&#128522;


----------



## zaraha

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2485258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;




OMG so cute, Mother Nature and natural instructs of lambi mom protecting & feeding her baby.


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2485258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;



Fab photo, wee drop! What a proud mum!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, it's freezing cold today but I'm cosied up with Judy


----------



## inkkumaa

Oh, so cute lambs Wee drop!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I tired and a bit cranky so it's nice to have these comments


----------



## MsSJones

Okay, yesterday was the first time I used the Collonil gel on my oak Antony. I applied quite a lot of it, rubbed it a bit, and then let it dry overnight. Today, I used some cloth to polish it and I noticed that there is colour from the bag left on the cloth? Is that normal?


----------



## Designpurchaser

chicmum said:


> She does indeed but mainly posts on Authenticate this Mulberry or Report Mulberry Fakes. She also has a Facebook page which links to her website x



No.. I know she is a member here but is there a thread for her Labels Most Wanted business? I've had a good experience with here and wanted to comment on the thread if there was one available?


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2485258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;


This is so cute. Love the lamb pics.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks


----------



## Fommom

Wee query bout mulberry one year guarantee. My black bays will be one later this month. Just noticed today that piping and one corner is scuffed. Would that be covered?? I'm careful-but not obsessively so!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It looks waaaay worse in pic than IRL!! It's not really noticeable and leather balm would help too!!


----------



## daisyw

Fommom said:


> Wee query bout mulberry one year guarantee. My black bays will be one later this month. Just noticed today that piping and one corner is scuffed. Would that be covered?? I'm careful-but not obsessively so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486248
> 
> It looks waaaay worse in pic than IRL!! It's not really noticeable and leather balm would help too!!



I posted a thread earlier today about this. My 2 month old bayswater is beginning to look like this. I really baby it. Its no where near as noticeable as on yours at the moment, but the grey shown in your photo is coming through in small patches  I sent customer service an email this afternoon.
I'm not sure if it would just be classed as regular wear and tear or not. I know for sure I haven't scuffed it on anything, I've only used it about 20 times, and never even sat it on the floor.


----------



## Fommom

Mine is used almost daily! I couldn't have spent that money on a bag that I couldn't use. And I don't mind a bit of "history"-but I wouldn't be too happy if it'd happened with a brand new bag!


----------



## daisyw

Fommom said:


> Mine is used almost daily! I couldn't have spent that money on a bag that I couldn't use. And I don't mind a bit of "history"-but I wouldn't be too happy if it'd happened with a brand new bag!



Well, that's my thinking. I started using after Christmas, and use it about 4/5 times per week. I want to continue this... But I feel like its going to get worse! I'm interested to see what customer service say.. I feel that it shouldn't be happening already on a barely used bag.


----------



## kelles

I recently bought the deer brown del rey. I'm not one to baby my bags BUT in work this week a colleague was waving around a black marker while he was talking and just missed marking my bag. My heart nearly skipped a beat. Now I don't want to carry it to work I case it we gets marked.


----------



## wee drop o bush

kelles said:


> I recently bought the deer brown del rey. I'm not one to baby my bags BUT in work this week a colleague was waving around a black marker while he was talking and just missed marking my bag. My heart nearly skipped a beat. Now I don't want to carry it to work I case it we gets marked.




I'd have skinned him alive if he had actually damaged my bag that way 
Nightmare! Glad no damage was done as your lovely & valuable bag would have been ruined


----------



## kelles

wee drop o bush said:


> I'd have skinned him alive if he had actually damaged my bag that way
> Nightmare! Glad no damage was done as your lovely & valuable bag would have been ruined


I know, and he wouldn't have even known how valuable the bag was. He would of thought I was just being dramatic lol! 

I want to bring it to work because I bought the bag to use, but I don't want it damaged.


----------



## wee drop o bush

kelles said:


> I know, and he wouldn't have even known how valuable the bag was. He would of thought I was just being dramatic lol!
> 
> I want to bring it to work because I bought the bag to use, but I don't want it damaged.




Could you cover it discretely with a  dust bag and maybe put a scarf over this so it's protected without you being _seen_ to be precious about it? 
I know exactly what you mean, we buy these beautiful bags to use proudly but we also have to protect them from the muggles


----------



## MsSJones

kelles said:


> I recently bought the deer brown del rey. I'm not one to baby my bags BUT in work this week a colleague was waving around a black marker while he was talking and just missed marking my bag. My heart nearly skipped a beat. Now I don't want to carry it to work I case it we gets marked.




What I always do is carry a longchamp le pliage tote or just a canvas tote with me whenever I go out for two main reasons: 1. Because it'd hate it if I got caught in the rain with my babies, and 2. Because I hate carrying shopping bags around when I shop. 

You could carry one to place your bag in while you're at your office!


----------



## kelles

MsSJones said:


> What I always do is carry a longchamp le pliage tote or just a canvas tote with me whenever I go out for two main reasons: 1. Because it'd hate it if I got caught in the rain with my babies, and 2. Because I hate carrying shopping bags around when I shop.
> 
> You could carry one to place your bag in while your at you office!




That's a great idea! Thanks


----------



## sarahlouise06

Happy Sunday everyone  the weeks really are flying in, although it kinda excites me it'll be Spring before we know it!! Looking forward to seeing more lovely colours coming into the shops, getting fed up of winter clothes & boots!!


----------



## kelles

We all love handbags, but does anyone else have a wallet obsession?! I know I definitely do! I'm also lusting after them!


----------



## kelles

*always


----------



## Ser

kelles said:


> We all love handbags, but does anyone else have a wallet obsession?! I know I definitely do! I'm also lusting after them!



Just received my first mulberry purse, a Bryn and love the quality!! Never had an expensive purse before, only bags. I could easily collect more to match all my mulberrys....although that would end up being quite expensive


----------



## handbagahholic

wee drop o bush said:


> Could you cover it discretely with a  dust bag and maybe put a scarf over this so it's protected without you being _seen_ to be precious about it?
> I know exactly what you mean, we buy these beautiful bags to use proudly but we also have to protect them from the muggles




Haha muggles! It definitely feels like we're a world away from
Non bag lovers sometimes, 

My family went for a Chinese last week and I took my lily as I wanted to dress up (it was first time meeting dad's girlfriends family) and I hooked lily under the table while we ate, there were quite a few small children present and I took them outside to keep them amused for a whole after eating as we went back inside someone on my table spilt a bottle of wine! I ran full pelt across the restaurant and grabbed my bag inspecting it for wine splatters,
I didn't realise that everyone was looking at me like a mad woman they defo didn't understand!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I've told my DH off before for moving my bags about and place one if my precious baby next to his half full cold beer. I was not happy at our brunch yesterday as it was so crowded so I had to put my del rey on the floor, and the waitress nearly stepped on her.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

kelles said:


> I recently bought the deer brown del rey. I'm not one to baby my bags BUT in work this week a colleague was waving around a black marker while he was talking and just missed marking my bag. My heart nearly skipped a beat. Now I don't want to carry it to work I case it we gets marked.




OMG I am having palpitations at the thought!!!!!!


----------



## lauren_t

LittlemissPeppa said:


> & good luck



ahh small bryn it is! and thank you! I'm really nervous but excited, my interview is on the Kings Rd which is exciting as well since if I get there really early I may go and find a couple of charity shops since I've heard really good things about them having designer clothes in them. 

I got news of my uni money bursary today so I'm going to hopefully be planning a trip Stateside soon, just going to see how this term plays out!


----------



## Candysroom

kelles said:


> We all love handbags, but does anyone else have a wallet obsession?! I know I definitely do! I'm also lusting after them!




Oh yes, it's Matchy Matchy all the way with me! Or at least coordinating!


----------



## gilson854

lauren_t said:


> ahh small bryn it is! and thank you! I'm really nervous but excited, my interview is on the Kings Rd which is exciting as well since if I get there really early I may go and find a couple of charity shops since I've heard really good things about them having designer clothes in them.
> 
> 
> 
> I got news of my uni money bursary today so I'm going to hopefully be planning a trip Stateside soon, just going to see how this term plays out!




Good luck for your interview! I love the bryn - quite fancy a black one (don't have any bryns on my collection...yet). I think it's a great interview bag! Xx


----------



## gilson854

First day at my new job tomorrow! Eek! Quite scared... After 7 months on maternity leave I'm scared I won't remember a thing...plus that I'll miss my wee girl so much I won't be able to concentrate! Eeek!

Taking my black zig zag Lexie with me to be my friend...

Really hoping my new colleagues will be friendly...and there will be at least one other Mulberry obsessed person there too! Always helps... &#128522;

Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mayfly285

gilson854 said:


> First day at my new job tomorrow! Eek! Quite scared... After 7 months on maternity leave I'm scared I won't remember a thing...plus that I'll miss my wee girl so much I won't be able to concentrate! Eeek!
> 
> Taking my black zig zag Lexie with me to be my friend...
> 
> Really hoping my new colleagues will be friendly...and there will be at least one other Mulberry obsessed person there too! Always helps... &#128522;
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated!



If it's any help, I think you'll relish returning to the "adult" world - and you'll certainly appreciate your little lady sooo much when you get home! You're bound to feel nervous on your first day, but I'm sure it will all come back to you and the day will fly by! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mayfly285

P.S. - don't be afraid to ask for help! Deep breath, big smile and best bag forward!


----------



## gilson854

Mayfly285 said:


> P.S. - don't be afraid to ask for help! Deep breath, big smile and best bag forward!




Thanks so much! I'll try to look calm and collected on the outside even if I am not in the inside! And very true - I will appreciate my time with my daughter so much more! Oh and I'm defo looking forward to joining the adult world again...just hope it lives up to expectation &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Will update! Xx


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

gilson854 said:


> First day at my new job tomorrow! Eek! Quite scared... After 7 months on maternity leave I'm scared I won't remember a thing...plus that I'll miss my wee girl so much I won't be able to concentrate! Eeek!
> 
> Taking my black zig zag Lexie with me to be my friend...
> 
> Really hoping my new colleagues will be friendly...and there will be at least one other Mulberry obsessed person there too! Always helps... &#128522;
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated!




Good luck


----------



## handbagahholic

gilson854 said:


> First day at my new job tomorrow! Eek! Quite scared... After 7 months on maternity leave I'm scared I won't remember a thing...plus that I'll miss my wee girl so much I won't be able to concentrate! Eeek!
> 
> Taking my black zig zag Lexie with me to be my friend...
> 
> Really hoping my new colleagues will be friendly...and there will be at least one other Mulberry obsessed person there too! Always helps... &#128522;
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated!




Good luck  xx


----------



## g41girl

Impulsively I bought a Mulberry kindle cover for half price in the sale but felt it too heavy and now wish to return to store - I've never returned a Mulberry product before - is it correct they only offer exchange or Mulberry vouchers ? I feel that with their ridiculous prices that I'd have to spend at least another £650 to buy a small Lily which is probably the only bag I have my eye on and which would be a false economy.


----------



## ratrat

Good afternoon!

Good luck with new job re-start & interviews...may the Mulberry bag will give you extra support!

^^ Unless anything wrong, I think usually it's credit note (though I'm sure others know better)  Shame, you don't like it at all??

Special thoughts & prayers for the people affected by flooding - it's sunny atm around here, but another heavy rain on the way.  :rain:


----------



## gilson854

Thanks all!! Glad my first day is done and I am currently having a cuppa with my lil one snoozing on me  My lexie defo made things better - met a girl in the lift who had a chocolate dorset! Was so excited that I had a potential Mulberry friend but she works on a different floor &#128547;Xx


----------



## Candysroom

Glad it went well for you gilson - world of work can feel very strange when you re-enter it after a break. Glad zig zag was able to bolster morale and hope tomorrow  is good too


----------



## gilson854

Thanks so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Mayfly285

gilson854 said:


> Thanks all!! Glad my first day is done and I am currently having a cuppa with my lil one snoozing on me  My lexie defo made things better - met a girl in the lift who had a chocolate dorset! Was so excited that I had a potential Mulberry friend but she works on a different floor &#128547;Xx



Well done on a successful first day, gilson!  And so fab that you've found a kindred Mulberry spirit in the building! Thumbs up for tomorrow!


----------



## gilson854

Mayfly285 said:


> Well done on a successful first day, gilson!  And so fab that you've found a kindred Mulberry spirit in the building! Thumbs up for tomorrow!



Thanks! And yes, always good to know there's another Mulberry lover in the building &#9786;Xx


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi I need some help. I'm new to mulberry having only brought my first two bags in Jan ( del Rey deer and raspberry lily) . I think I would like a black lily ( from outlet or used). I've phone an outlet which has the bag for £550. I've seen a used one on ebay at £400. 
Do you think I'm better off buying it from the outlet for abit more ??


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jordyaddict said:


> Hi I need some help. I'm new to mulberry having only brought my first two bags in Jan ( del Rey deer and raspberry lily) . I think I would like a black lily ( from outlet or used). I've phone an outlet which has the bag for £550. I've seen a used one on ebay at £400.
> Do you think I'm better off buying it from the outlet for abit more ??



Hi and welcome.....for me I'd,prefer the outlet as eBay is always a risk...but depends on the condition of the eBay one and how reputable the seller seems to be...it is in new condition?


----------



## ratrat

gilson854 said:


> Thanks all!! Glad my first day is done and I am currently having a cuppa with my lil one snoozing on me  My lexie defo made things better - met a girl in the lift who had a chocolate dorset! Was so excited that I had a potential Mulberry friend but she works on a different floor &#128547;Xx



Well done!!   Cheers to potential Mulberry friend!  It definitely break the ice, last year one of the auditor girl was carrying Mulberry and the fact I recognized & commented about it immediately helped


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi and welcome.....for me I'd,prefer the outlet as eBay is always a risk...but depends on the condition of the eBay one and how reputable the seller seems to be...it is in new condition?



ITA - sometimes evil bay may provide genuine bargain with lovely sellers but outlet is always safe... good luck Jordyaddict...


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Well done!!   Cheers to potential Mulberry friend!  It definitely break the ice, last year one of the auditor girl was carrying Mulberry and the fact I recognized & commented about it immediately helped



Ours are in ...for the duration....6 march....and not a Mulb in sight


----------



## ratrat

Feels like Thursday already but why it's only Tuesday!??    Just had a phone call from the garage, the supposed to be free service turned out that I need to replace some part, costing £400!!!

Not a happy rat here.. grrrr

Have a nice day everybody - rain rain go away!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Ours are in ...for the duration....6 march....and not a Mulb in sight



Oh poor you Elvis, mine will be much later - good luck


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Feels like Thursday already but why it's only Tuesday!??    Just had a phone call from the garage, the supposed to be free service turned out that I need to replace some part, costing £400!!!
> 
> Not a happy rat here.. grrrr
> 
> Have a nice day everybody - rain rain go away!



I know the feeling house. Insurance is due .....money just seems to run out of my bank account...it was a long 6 weeks since I was last paid in dec and as soon as the money goes in it goes straight back out again and on nothing fun!!!!


----------



## lauren_t

My interview went really well yesterday, the girl that was interviewing me (although it was more of a formal chat) was really positive so I'm feeling fairly confident about it! It would be a weekend job which would be great so I could do the week at uni and then work at the weekends. The interview was half an hour long which I thought was quite long for just a part-time retail job?! 
Anyway, I've just got my fingers crossed now!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lauren_t said:


> My interview went really well yesterday, the girl that was interviewing me (although it was more of a formal chat) was really positive so I'm feeling fairly confident about it! It would be a weekend job which would be great so I could do the week at uni and then work at the weekends. The interview was half an hour long which I thought was quite long for just a part-time retail job?!
> Anyway, I've just got my fingers crossed now!



Sounds like it went really well..fingers crossed for you too


----------



## elvisfan4life

Still praying for michael


----------



## ratrat

lauren_t said:


> My interview went really well yesterday, the girl that was interviewing me (although it was more of a formal chat) was really positive so I'm feeling fairly confident about it! It would be a weekend job which would be great so I could do the week at uni and then work at the weekends. The interview was half an hour long which I thought was quite long for just a part-time retail job?!
> Anyway, I've just got my fingers crossed now!



Well done!!    Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## handbagahholic

gilson854 said:


> Thanks all!! Glad my first day is done and I am currently having a cuppa with my lil one snoozing on me  My lexie defo made things better - met a girl in the lift who had a chocolate dorset! Was so excited that I had a potential Mulberry friend but she works on a different floor &#128547;Xx




Yey  so pleased for you, enjoy your cuppa and put your feet up


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Still praying for michael




Me to Elvis I listened at a report last week saying they were trying to bring him round slowly, really feeling for his family right now


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Me to Elvis I listened at a report last week saying they were trying to bring him round slowly, really feeling for his family right now



The family have asked for a news blackout while the doctors try to bring him round it could take weeks or months as if he has a set back they will put him under again...there is always a danger of more bleeding and swelling....bless his heart .....at the minute we dont even know if be can breathe on his own.....it will be a long time before we find out what his condition is and his prognosis......the press will be full of speculation all the time but his family need peace and prayers


----------



## daisyw

I have a question, one of my bags has been sent off to mulberry because of a fault. The sales assistant who filled out the repair form said she thinks it will need to be replaced. But, I bought it from wheelers, not mulberry.. So are mulberry able to replace since it wasn't bought from them directly?


----------



## tortoiseperson

When I had a problem with a bag that had come from Selfridges, that went to Mulberry for assessment and couldn't be repaired nor replaced, I pushed for a refund from Selfridges directly, and got it.


----------



## daisyw

tortoiseperson said:


> When I had a problem with a bag that had come from Selfridges, that went to Mulberry for assessment and couldn't be repaired nor replaced, I pushed for a refund from Selfridges directly, and got it.



Thanks, this one is 2 months old and still current, so they will have the stock to replace, I'm just not sure if they actually will since it was not bought from them directly.


----------



## Slowhand

daisyw said:


> Thanks, this one is 2 months old and still current, so they will have the stock to replace, I'm just not sure if they actually will since it was not bought from them directly.


Your contract  is with Wheelers  who should refund / replace to you - and in turn they should get a refund / replacement from Mulberry .


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> The family have asked for a news blackout while the doctors try to bring him round it could take weeks or months as if he has a set back they will put him under again...there is always a danger of more bleeding and swelling....bless his heart .....at the minute we dont even know if be can breathe on his own.....it will be a long time before we find out what his condition is and his prognosis......the press will be full of speculation all the time but his family need peace and prayers




Indeed they do, such an awful situation for them all, I am hoping against hope for a positive outcome!


----------



## daisyw

Slowhand said:


> Your contract  is with Wheelers  who should refund / replace to you - and in turn they should get a refund / replacement from Mulberry .



Yes that's what I thought, the sales assistant seemed to think mulberry would be replacing it. I'll wait and see what mulberry say before contacting wheelers I think.


----------



## lauren_t

ratrat said:


> Well done!!    Everything crossed for you xx



Thank you! I get kinda nervous whenever an email comes through and then get a bit frustrated when its not them haha, hopefully i'll hear soon though!


----------



## laura81

lauren_t said:


> Thank you! I get kinda nervous whenever an email comes through and then get a bit frustrated when its not them haha, hopefully i'll hear soon though!




I'm sure you'll get good news soon!

I'm just back from NY with a case full of amazing clothes - no designers though!

Also met up with the company that DH is going to be designing for and they were amazing, had loads of potential house rentals for us to take away and look at and they're already pointing us in right direction for my work visa and travel arrangements for the muts and our belongings.  Looks like I'll be over there by may!


----------



## sarahlouise06

laura81 said:


> I'm sure you'll get good news soon!
> 
> I'm just back from NY with a case full of amazing clothes - no designers though!
> 
> Also met up with the company that DH is going to be designing for and they were amazing, had loads of potential house rentals for us to take away and look at and they're already pointing us in right direction for my work visa and travel arrangements for the muts and our belongings.  Looks like I'll be over there by may!



Oh wiaow - how exciting, a new chapter of your life is such a great city!

Hope everyone is having a good week  had an appointment to have an abnormal mole checked today, being referred on to the dermatologist but the doctor seems fairly certain all is ok but wants to be 100% sure. Scary process, makes you count your blessings in life and be thankful to God for all you have.


----------



## kelles

I'm thinking of getting a new wallet. Not sure if I love any from the new mulberry colours and was looking at Louis Vuitton. What do you think about the Josephine wallet in monogram and the multicoloured insolite wallet


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh wiaow - how exciting, a new chapter of your life is such a great city!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week  had an appointment to have an abnormal mole checked today, being referred on to the dermatologist but the doctor seems fairly certain all is ok but wants to be 100% sure. Scary process, makes you count your blessings in life and be thankful to God for all you have.


Thinking of you. Hope everything goes well dv.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Thinking of you. Hope everything goes well dv.



Thanks love  bit unnerving but it's one of those things I guess - I just feel so young, I'm only 22 but as I said it's one of those things. Better to have it checked and to be safe.


----------



## lauren_t

I ended up re-waxing my Barbour this afternoon after deciding I couldn't wait six weeks for Barbour to do it for me, so I bought a tin of their wax and took over the kitchen. 
SUCH a messy and time consuming process. Made me appreciate my jacket a lot though, hopefully when its dry in the morning it'll be ok and I won't have to do it for another year!


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> I'm thinking of getting a new wallet. Not sure if I love any from the new mulberry colours and was looking at Louis Vuitton. What do you think about the Josephine wallet in monogram and the multicoloured insolite wallet



I like the josephine monogram


----------



## MsSJones

What a beautiful Mulberry coat Julia Roberts is wearing! 

It never even occurred to me it could be Mulberry when I first saw it at DM!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  ^^ would love to see it, any link?

I was just casually looking around over the morning coffee and saw this on NAP.  Can anybody think any occasion to wear this and walk around?? see the size of cherry in the small pic!! 









Amazingly it's sold out - so somebody purchased it!  (Apologies if it's one of you - would love to see the mod pics though!!!)

Have a nice day everybody...


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning ratty, wow that's rather large I wonder where it will pop up? Hope everyone had a nice day


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Morning!  ^^ would love to see it, any link?
> 
> I was just casually looking around over the morning coffee and saw this on NAP.  Can anybody think any occasion to wear this and walk around?? see the size of cherry in the small pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly it's sold out - so somebody purchased it!  (Apologies if it's one of you - would love to see the mod pics though!!!)
> 
> Have a nice day everybody...



Ascot????


----------



## kelles

sarahlouise06 said:


> I like the josephine monogram


Yeah I think that's the one I prefer too. Think it would wear well. You have put me in the mood for a neverfull as well


----------



## MsSJones

ratrat said:


> Morning!  ^^ would love to see it, any link?
> 
> I was just casually looking around over the morning coffee and saw this on NAP.  Can anybody think any occasion to wear this and walk around?? see the size of cherry in the small pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly it's sold out - so somebody purchased it!  (Apologies if it's one of you - would love to see the mod pics though!!!)
> 
> Have a nice day everybody...



Halloween?? Or maybe a Carrie Bradshaw wannabe?


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Me to Elvis I listened at a report last week saying they were trying to bring him round slowly, really feeling for his family right now



I can't link to u tube but google michael schumachers last lap for Ferrari....the song is beautiful with the images....I have sat and cried.....the whole crew clearly loved him so much and he them.....you can see the tears and emotion in all their faces......


----------



## studentinneed

I didn't particularly want to make a thread about this, but, I'm just wondering if this is normal. My chocolate SBS has been in storage for about a month, and i took it out a few days ago and realised the strap is a lot softer now, almost somewhat flimsy. I'm just hoping it's normal, as I'm paranoid it's so soft and flimsy it could snap with use!


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Yeah I think that's the one I prefer too. Think it would wear well. You have put me in the mood for a neverfull as well



Hehe I'm counting my pennies and really hope to be able to buy one when I'm in Spain in June - I've never bought an LV in store before so it'll be super exciting, especially in Puerto Banus eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  *needs a life*


----------



## kelles

Haha it will be amazing! My very first designer purchase was an LV makeup bag in selfridges! I still use it and love it!!


----------



## ratrat

studentinneed said:


> I didn't particularly want to make a thread about this, but, I'm just wondering if this is normal. My chocolate SBS has been in storage for about a month, and i took it out a few days ago and realised the strap is a lot softer now, almost somewhat flimsy. I'm just hoping it's normal, as I'm paranoid it's so soft and flimsy it could snap with use!



Was the storage place very warm or humid or dry etc???  Hope it's just broken in naturally, but if you are worried you can bring it to M store?  Unless it's streach and get thinner or dry and split, it shouldn't snap.  Good luck - let us know...


----------



## ratrat

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hehe I'm counting my pennies and really hope to be able to buy one when I'm in Spain in June - I've never bought an LV in store before so it'll be super exciting, especially in Puerto Banus eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  *needs a life*



Excitng!!  Enjoy your time there ... Special occasion for special purchase


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't link to u tube but google michael schumachers last lap for Ferrari....the song is beautiful with the images....I have sat and cried.....the whole crew clearly loved him so much and he them.....you can see the tears and emotion in all their faces......



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxv3wo6aXOo

:cry:  life is so unpredictable ... fingers crossed


----------



## ratrat

Tube strike elicited traffic jam + heavy rain flood = M25/M40 junction stand still x melt down.

Not looking forward next week's repeat!!!!  

Oh well I shouldn't complain just sitting in the car - hope any tPFers in somerset area are safe??


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxv3wo6aXOo
> 
> :cry:  life is so unpredictable ... fingers crossed



Shocking all those social website stores of.his demise yesterday...these people are sick!!!!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi

Could someone tell me how much the neon woodland pouch and coin purse sold for at rrp and what it was at the outlets please. I'm on the hunt for some and don't want to pay too much.

Thank You


----------



## Fommom

My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!


----------



## ImeldaM

Fommom said:


> My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!
> View attachment 2494883




Your nails are spectacular! 50 is the new 40, don't you know? If you've got, flaunt it. Love them. Xx


----------



## zaraha

Fommom said:


> My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!
> View attachment 2494883




Your skin looks fabulous, looks like a 20 yr old hands with fabulous job on nails


----------



## lauren_t

I didn't get the job  but she did say in the email if they were hiring again she would definitely consider me again!


----------



## sarahlouise06

kelles said:


> Haha it will be amazing! My very first designer purchase was an LV makeup bag in selfridges! I still use it and love it!!



Hehe it's a fun feeling to save up for something you want, but also have a practical need for it - it's like yay, this is a fun feeling  although my spending is very much monitored for holidays coming up. Gotta be strict!

Hope everyone has had a lovely Sunday today


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. Just read on Twitter about the poor giraffe in Copenhagen Zoo - it has been killed and a photograph of the lions (in the zoo) eating the giraffe has been posted online via Huffington Post.


----------



## Ria2011

Fommom said:


> My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!
> View attachment 2494883


Your nails are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Love call the midwife!!!! So well cast and acted


----------



## ImeldaM

lauren_t said:


> I didn't get the job  but she did say in the email if they were hiring again she would definitely consider me again!




Such a shame. Try not to let it get you down. I'm a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason'. Something even better will come along soon that has your name on it. X


----------



## Missk77

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ps. Just read on Twitter about the poor giraffe in Copenhagen Zoo - it has been killed and a photograph of the lions (in the zoo) eating the giraffe has been posted online via Huffington Post.



Found this so upsetting.  The offer of a home yet they still killed him, it's just so cold.  Irrational in some ways because he's an ungulate in the same way a cow is.  But still, a zoo is thought to be a 'safe' environment for animals, not somewhere they will be shot and autopsied in public, strange.

The news about the lions at Longleat I also found very disturbing.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Missk77 said:


> Found this so upsetting.  The offer of a home yet they still killed him, it's just so cold.  Irrational in some ways because he's an ungulate in the same way a cow is.  But still, a zoo is thought to be a 'safe' environment for animals, not somewhere they will be shot and autopsied in public, strange.
> 
> The news about the lions at Longleat I also found very disturbing.



Yes I found both of these upsetting.....there must have been other places that,would have taken them


----------



## Missk77

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes I found both of these upsetting.....there must have been other places that,would have taken them



Apparently the lioness had neurological problems resulting from inbreeding, she came from elsewhere.  The cubs followed a similar pattern.  But why allow her to breed in the first place?
The story originated from the Daily Mail, so a lot of people where rubbishing it until Longleat admitted to it.  Seems barbaric to me,  but these places make decisions based on financial factors and were quite happy to benefit from the extra people inevitably brought through the gates by young cubs, but when it came to rehousing them elsewhere because of their problems (problems of Longleats own making in allowing an inbred lioness to become pregnant) the felt it necessary to PTS the animals, as they could not be utilised in breeding programmes so became unviable.  It stinks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Missk77 said:


> Apparently the lioness had neurological problems resulting from inbreeding, she came from elsewhere.  The cubs followed a similar pattern.  But why allow her to breed in the first place?
> The story originated from the Daily Mail, so a lot of people where rubbishing it until Longleat admitted to it.  Seems barbaric to me,  but these places make decisions based on financial factors and were quite happy to benefit from the extra people inevitably brought through the gates by young cubs, but when it came to rehousing them elsewhere because of their problems (problems of Longleats own making in allowing an inbred lioness to become pregnant) the felt it necessary to PTS the animals, as they could not be utilised in breeding programmes so became unviable.  It stinks.



There were several other places who contacted them to have them too and were ignored...sad


----------



## joajoa123

Hi Im new on here learning how it all works


----------



## elvisfan4life

joajoa123 said:


> Hi Im new on here learning how it all works



Hi there and welcome


----------



## ratrat

Fommom said:


> My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!
> View attachment 2494883



Gorgeous!  I'm over 50 and enjoy nails, bags, whatever and don't care about rest of the world...   I shall try that leopard next time...


----------



## ratrat

lauren_t said:


> I didn't get the job  but she did say in the email if they were hiring again she would definitely consider me again!



I'm sorry but ITA with 'it was meant to be' attitude - something better is waiting for you   Cheer up!!!


----------



## ratrat

joajoa123 said:


> Hi Im new on here learning how it all works



Welcome!!!


----------



## ratrat

Evening!  Watching Curling at olympics makes me want to clean the kitchen floor -


----------



## kelles

I recently received a MCM tote. It's not a brand I had heard much about but I am so impressed with the quality. The bag is finished to such a high quality and the detail is perfect. It doesnt have logos over it either which is something I love. Anyone else ever heard of them?!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Fommom said:


> My new nails!! Please remind me that I'm not far off 50!!!
> View attachment 2494883



GREAT nails. I love the dark metallic navy bluewhat colour and make is it please?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat 

It's so dreadfully busy here with lambing and I'm getting little sleep 
Hope you all are well.


----------



## lauren_t

ratrat said:


> I'm sorry but ITA with 'it was meant to be' attitude - something better is waiting for you   Cheer up!!!



ahh yes I agree actually. It was a job working for Grenson in one of their new shops and I would have probably spent all my wages on shoes which is a bit bad when I'm trying to save for a trip to the US and a camera!


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> Evening!  Watching Curling at olympics makes me want to clean the kitchen floor -


I'll leave the key under the mat for you Rattie and instructions  out for the steamer


----------



## elvisfan4life

Snowing heavily up here in north Derbyshire....yuk...hope it goes by thurs have a 5am start for work


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Snowing heavily up here in north Derbyshire....yuk...hope it goes by thurs have a 5am start for work




Where abouts are you Elvis? I've just been sent home from work because the weathers so bad, I'm just hoping my delivery from Bicester comes today


----------



## zaraha

Snow flakes ( pretty big feathery ones) it was so pretty to look outside my bed room window, sip on my coffee  and to enjoy the moment


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's snowing here too, even more is laying now. We need a snow smilie


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2499227
> 
> It's snowing here too, even more is laying now. We need a snow smilie



Mum has snow too...they normally don't because of the salty sea air!!!,


----------



## wee drop o bush

The forecast for here today is this...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ah you are near ballybogey!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yes, though thankfully not on the main Ballybogey line as that's a very busy road


----------



## zaraha

zaraha said:


> Snow flakes ( pretty big feathery ones) it was so pretty to look outside my bed room window, sip on my coffee  and to enjoy the moment




This was earlier on today, sadly sun/rain came & took all my snow away


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> I'll leave the key under the mat for you Rattie and instructions  out for the steamer



1. if any 'ginger leather' is offered as rewards after some cleaning, I'm more than happy to oblige.

2. I shall bring your steamer to the match on 14th "GB vs Japan" and melt the ice of GB's stone direction (or am I supposed to freeze??  don't know what they are doing actually) 

btw did you see all Marlow flooding - the compleat angler is flooded but the hands & flowers seems far enough from the river.  Hope you are safe in Reading area??


----------



## ratrat

All the snowing area tPFers - be safe and warm.  Storming weather for us tomorrow....


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> 1. if any 'ginger leather' is offered as rewards after some cleaning, I'm more than happy to oblige.
> 
> 2. I shall bring your steamer to the match on 14th "GB vs Japan" and melt the ice of GB's stone direction (or am I supposed to freeze??  don't know what they are doing actually)
> 
> btw did you see all Marlow flooding - the compleat angler is flooded but the hands & flowers seems far enough from the river.  Hope you are safe in Reading area??


Note to self  :  Lock  Rosie in safe before cleaner comes 

Must admit that I haven't seen any of the winter  Olympics R  - I promise to take a look tomorrow .  Fine by me for Japan to win everything 

We are safe from the flooding in our village  but there are some places around with roads closed and properties flooded  in neighbouring villages .  DS has been doing exams this week and going to school at  odd times and needing lifts .  Route to school  is too flooded for little mini to cope . Thank goodness for  4 x 4  . Marlow is very bad but the H & F is away from  the  river thank heavens . 
Hope you are OK in your parts ?x


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Note to self  :  Lock  Rosie in safe before cleaner comes
> 
> Must admit that I haven't seen any of the winter  Olympics R  - I promise to take a look tomorrow .  Fine by me for Japan to win everything
> 
> We are safe from the flooding in our village  but there are some places around with roads closed and properties flooded  in neighbouring villages .  DS has been doing exams this week and going to school at  odd times and needing lifts .  Route to school  is too flooded for little mini to cope . Thank goodness for  4 x 4  . Marlow is very bad but the H & F is away from  the  river thank heavens .
> Hope you are OK in your parts ?x



Hide away your rosie, I'm after Effie  (was it supposed to be Tabacco?  oh well it's ginger as far as I'm concerned)

ITA, thank goodness for 4x4, I'm taking big car tomorrow, for expected high winds.  Hope you DS won't be affected.  Good to hear you are safe, we are totally safe for flood wise, being on top of the chiltern before we are below the water whole UK will be under the sea!!  Sunshine where are you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sad news today that michael schumacher has contracted a lung infection...always a risk with coma patients.....been talking to my mum about her coma years ago...the doctors told us to keep talking to her etc but she wasn't aware of us or anything...even when she started coming round she wasn't really aware of much for some weeks.....but sadly reports are that michael is showing only bodily reflex reactions no reaction to deliberate stimuli which isn't good at all


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's not looking good for Michael Schumacher


----------



## Fommom

Designpurchaser said:


> GREAT nails. I love the dark metallic navy bluewhat colour and make is it please?



It looks like navy in that pic but it's actually black bio sculpture with an OPI silver leopard head (& blue glass eyes!) on ring finger. The middle finger has blue beads on black and the other fingers has silver glitter with real leopard spots! (and black glitter on thumb!) Subtle. V subtle! Not!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> It's not looking good for Michael Schumacher



No .....not at all...we can only keep praying......think of the poor little girl who fell over that he went to help.....she must be feeling awful bless her heart.....the night my mum had the stoke we had a row over me not studying enough for my a levels and while she was in the coma I worried the whole time that I had caused it...you can't help it


----------



## Dovey123

OMG this wind is scary   Tree just blown down just down the road ..im in Saddleworth Moors


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm near sheffield and its awful here......apparently it's over 90mph now and getting worse


----------



## Dovey123

I have filled a flask with hot water .....just in case !! And candles of course


----------



## zaraha

Wind almost blew me away today  umbrella got broken and now it feel like roof about to fly off too.  Hope all mulberry fans are safe.  I wonder how mulberry factory surviving under this weather.


----------



## handbagahholic

I tried to run for the Bus earlier...and stayed in the same place! It must have looked rather comical as my dress was flapping wildly and my scarf was near blinding me! Hope everyone's safe and well


----------



## wee drop o bush

Stay safe ladies. The warning has just been revised from Yellow to Amber here and it is bad. I also have a feeling that the ewes will go mad lambing tomorrow once it calms down again &#128561;


----------



## wee drop o bush

handbagahholic said:


> I tried to run for the Bus earlier...and stayed in the same place! It must have looked rather comical as my dress was flapping wildly and my scarf was near blinding me! Hope everyone's safe and well




:giggles:


----------



## handbagahholic

Aw gosh that's going to be a lot of work wee drop! Hope all goes okay


----------



## armcandy3

Take care all you ladies with bad weather. I feel for you- Brings back memories from a few years back when we had 5 garage roofs next to house blow off in 100mph winds. They came smashing into the back of our house- smashing windows, uprooting a bt phone pole in my garden. Causing damage to our 3 cars in the drive. I have an irrational fear of high winds now.


----------



## handbagahholic

armcandy3 said:


> Take care all you ladies with bad weather. I feel for you- Brings back memories from a few years back when we had 5 garage roofs next to house blow off in 100mph winds. They came smashing into the back of our house- smashing windows, uprooting a bt phone pole in my garden. Causing damage to our 3 cars in the drive. I have an irrational fear of high winds now.




Oh gosh I'm not surprised arm candy! The fence panels at the top of the garden have come down already fingers crossed that's all, I'm now thinking of all the things I should have done as precautions!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's so windy here that my DH has had too brace the tractor against our barn roof to prevent it from being blown off. The barn roof was lifting when he was inside it feeding the ewes and their lambs &#127744;


----------



## handbagahholic

Oh gosh wee drop! Stay safe, it's a beautiful crisp morning here definitely the calm after the storm! Well see how the day progresses


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's nice here today too. But I'm tired, stressed and cranky 

I just had an *annoying customer who I thought I'd managed to get rid of* contact me for an appointment today or tomorrow. I can't do it as there's sheep lambing all over the place today and I'm escaping the farm for a few hours tomorrow for some pampering as a present from my DH, the last thing I'll feel like doing is rushing home to wax her. So I said no, but I hate doing so and now I feel bad  
*she had a voucher that was 4 years out of date which she still insisted on using and seeing as a good friend got her the voucher I felt obliged. She used it literally £5 at a time and would still be trying her luck if I hadn't told her last Easter that I was having a moratorium on all out of date vouchers at the end of the year and that from 01/01/2014 all out of date vouchers would be null and void. I gave her 9 months to use it and she still complained about being rushed to do so. 
At least today I have the luxury of telling her no without feeling obliged to say yes.


----------



## zaraha

Weedrop hope all your animals are safe.  I wish if I had a farm with lambis to feed and look after.  Anyway it's nice and sunny today so heading out to town to get some valentine stuff  no mulberry for me but maybe something nice for DH.


----------



## ratrat

Morning! Hope everybody has been safe, the news pictures are horrendous!!

wee drop, voucher 4years out of date is a piece of paper, you have nothing to be sorry of.  Hope all the little lambs comes out safely.

Sunny at the moment - dash to supermarket tonight for me, I hate pushing trolley in the rain in the dark.  

Take care everybody, good luck with V day shopping zaraha


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks ladies, hope you both have nice days &#128522;


----------



## lauren_t

Off to the Britain's Got Talent auditions tonight with my flatmate! And I started watching Orange is the new Black on Netflix last night after finally finishing Gossip Girl, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## handbagahholic

lauren_t said:


> Off to the Britain's Got Talent auditions tonight with my flatmate! And I started watching Orange is the new Black on Netflix last night after finally finishing Gossip Girl, absolutely brilliant.




We're you surprised at gossip girl? Good luck at BGT


----------



## ratrat

Morning, heavy rain again!!! What's going on - when can we bring out our bags without worrying about rain spots!

Joke aside, hope all the already suffering people won't get worse...

Lauren_t good luck!

... oh and happy V day to everybody


----------



## elvisfan4life

Strange statement from the schumacher family today....no denial that he has an infection...just that it is a long process of bring him out of the coma and that things change from day to day....love their hope and optimism though and join them in praying for his full recovery no matter now long it takes


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oscar pistorius back in the news one year to the day.....damned if he did comment damned if he didnt....trial starts early march


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oscar pistorius back in the news one year to the day.....damned if he did comment damned if he didnt....trial starts early march




Hard to believe it still, even at 1 year on 

My DH gave me money to get myself a V gift bless him, things are so hectic here that even him staying at home for a few hours to let me *leave the farm* was the best gift. We can't go out for a meal yet as it's too hectic, but as soon as it eases up a bit we will go somewhere nice. I got a two tone Pandora clip with a flower on it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The weather is rotten again today, windy with heavy wintry showers, but I got my Pom Judy beside me so I'm cosy


----------



## elvisfan4life

Plenty of nice places close to you for when you do go out for that meal.....when the lambing is over and the weather is better.....but before NW200 tourists hit the place....so before may


----------



## wee drop o bush

We will probably either go to Tartine or the Bushmills Inn, those are my two favourites and handy too


----------



## MsSJones

Hello ladies!! 

I was at the HoF today to buy some candles. I have SUCH trouble dealing with my anxiety. It's just driving me crazy!! Therefore, I thought I could try the candles for relaxation. Btw, if you have ANY tips that worked for you, please let me know. At this stage, I will do anything if there's a chance it will make me feel better!

Anyway, and I also dropped a visit to their little Mulberry shop. 

I am getting sooo fond of the soft grainy print leather. It has a lovely feel to it! 

I also checked the new Dorsets! Much more structured than the previous version and the leather is also of better quality. Also it has some sort of lining on the inside. However, despite the improvements, I am still not convinced it's worth the £595... At this price, it's worth buying one of the LV totes.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi MsS 
Sorry you're stressed  have you tried Rescue Remedy drops and/or regular aromatherapy massage with a trained masseuse? I don't know why you're stressed but maybe you need more time to yourself, even to just go for a walk somewhere nice on a decent day.


----------



## lauren_t

handbagahholic said:


> We're you surprised at gossip girl? Good luck at BGT



oh I only went and watched from the audience! It was so great, really funny and such a laugh. I've applied for Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway tickets today so here's hoping! 

And YES. I was SO surprised. I never thought he was GG. I so thought it was Dorota or Nelly Yuki haha


----------



## handbagahholic

lauren_t said:


> oh I only went and watched from the audience! It was so great, really funny and such a laugh. I've applied for Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway tickets today so here's hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> And YES. I was SO surprised. I never thought he was GG. I so thought it was Dorota or Nelly Yuki haha




I was not impressed I don't think it adds up properly lol


----------



## zaraha

elvisfan4life said:


> Plenty of nice places close to you for when you do go out for that meal.....when the lambing is over and the weather is better.....but before NW200 tourists hit the place....so before may




I think this is a dumb question but may I ask what's "lambing" means.  Another TPFer used this term I thought it was meant for shedding of lamb fur.  Sorry if this sound so stupid.


----------



## wee drop o bush

zaraha said:


> I think this is a dumb question but may I ask what's "lambing" means.  Another TPFer used this term I thought it was meant for shedding of lamb fur.  Sorry if this sound so stupid.




No that's a good question, lambing is the period of time in Spring when ewes gives birth to their lambs. With us this year it's from late January to late April. Our sheep are pedigree and quite valuable so we don't leave the ewes outside in our fields to lamb by themselves. Instead we bring them into our barns so we can give them and their lambs some tlc.


----------



## lauren_t

handbagahholic said:


> I was not impressed I don't think it adds up properly lol



Oh I think it does, when you think about it Dan really wanted to be popular and to be talked about on the Upper East Side, the whole series I just thought he was quite a drippy character (albeit a really nice guy) but I don't get how Georgina had to get involved. 

The whole Ivy Dickens thing at the end was strange, totally didn't see her and William van der Woodsen happing when they were scheming against Bart Bass. 

Also, its my birthday in less than a month and I will be 20 which is a slightly terrifying prospect! Has anyone seen the Mulberry book? I've seen it briefly when I bought my first bag but I seriously don't know what to ask for my birthday!


----------



## zaraha

wee drop o bush said:


> No that's a good question, lambing is the period of time in Spring when ewes gives birth to their lambs. With us this year it's from late January to late April. Our sheep are pedigree and quite valuable so we don't leave the ewes outside in our fields to lamb by themselves. Instead we bring them into our barns so we can give them and their lambs some tlc.




Thanks for the explanation wee drop!  Growing up in a big city doesn't help, except to learn about "bad traffic".   I would love to have some live stock and a big farm.  
Edit:  I was more familiar with term "breeding" I should have googled " lambing" instead of bothering you ladies.  But thanks again wee drop for taking time to explain.


----------



## laura81

Good morning ladies!

I hope everyones OH's were good to them yesterday!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Morning.

My BF was. After getting help from some love ladies on here , he brought me the valentine Alexa from Somerset. Plus we are out for a meal tonight. What about you?


----------



## laura81

What an amazing bf!

My hubby got me a Marc Jacobs phone case, Hendricks gin and a voucher for the Lush Spa.  He's also taking me to Tom Kitchens restaurant in Edinburgh tonight and were staying through there.  Spoiled rotten!


----------



## Wordsworth

laura81 said:


> What an amazing bf!
> 
> My hubby got me a Marc Jacobs phone case, Hendricks gin and a voucher for the Lush Spa.  He's also taking me to Tom Kitchens restaurant in Edinburgh tonight and were staying through there.  Spoiled rotten!



The Kitchin is fabulous, enjoy!


----------



## HandBagg3r

Wordsworth said:


> The Kitchin is fabulous, enjoy!


I only got a bunch of roses!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ooh I love Hendrick's gin, I have a bottle in my fridge but no cucumber. Lots of lemons and limes though so I'll make a Tanqueray instead. I'd love to go for a meal tonight but I don't think it's likely as the ewes are busy today, 4 have lambed already. 
It's freezing cold today too &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## wee drop o bush

HandBagg3r said:


> I only got a bunch of roses!




My DH doesn't ever buy me bags either, he'd have a coronary


----------



## Jordyaddict

laura81 said:


> What an amazing bf!
> 
> My hubby got me a Marc Jacobs phone case, Hendricks gin and a voucher for the Lush Spa.  He's also taking me to Tom Kitchens restaurant in Edinburgh tonight and were staying through there.  Spoiled rotten!



That sounds lovely. Hope you enjoy your meal.


----------



## Ser

I've been whisked away to a lovely country hotel for our 3 year anniversary  It's our favourite country get away and we are also meeting the wedding coordinator, as we are thinking of having our wedding here next year


----------



## wee drop o bush

After getting warmed up by cuddling Judy in bed for 2 hours I've made myself get up. On one hand I'd love to go out, on the other I'm too tired


----------



## JeniA

wee drop o bush said:


> After getting warmed up by cuddling Judy in bed for 2 hours I've made myself get up. On one hand I'd love to go out, on the other I'm too tired




Sounds like a great day


----------



## JeniA

Ser said:


> I've been whisked away to a lovely country hotel for our 3 year anniversary  It's our favourite country get away and we are also meeting the wedding coordinator, as we are thinking of having our wedding here next year




Ooh how romantic  hope your have a great weekend and congratulations on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## ImeldaM

Been married 32 years (child bride!) and DD always comes up with something different. Just back from hols in Cape Town and came home from work to find beautiful bouquet of South African flowers. He's a romantic but not very practical - had dumped them in a sink full of water.....HOT!!! Had turned tap in the wrong direction!  Bless!  Had to really grit my teeth but glad I did as somehow they survived!!! MEN!!


----------



## zaraha

ImeldaM said:


> Been married 32 years (child bride!) and DD always comes up with something different. Just back from hols in Cape Town and came home from work to find beautiful bouquet of South African flowers. He's a romantic but not very practical - had dumped them in a sink full of water.....HOT!!! Had turned tap in the wrong direction!  Bless!  Had to really grit my teeth but glad I did as somehow they survived!!! MEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505463




Beautiful flowers! Yeah men can't live with them or with out them


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm so glad those fabulous flowers survived


----------



## Wordsworth

The flowers are gorgeous! 

I'm also impressed by how shiny your kitchen work top is


----------



## ImeldaM

Wordsworth said:


> The flowers are gorgeous!
> 
> I'm also impressed by how shiny your kitchen work top is



Thank you!  Actually, so am I. He's just taken early retirement so slightly concerned it could be a case of clean kitchen/guilty conscience....he has never embraced his 'new man' before!!!


----------



## Ser

JeniA said:


> Ooh how romantic  hope your have a great weekend and congratulations on the upcoming wedding!



Thank you


----------



## lauren_t

Just leaving to go to photograph the Bafta arrivals, starting to feel so nervous haha!!


----------



## JeniA

lauren_t said:


> Just leaving to go to photograph the Bafta arrivals, starting to feel so nervous haha!!




Eek how exciting! Hope you get some good ones


----------



## wee drop o bush

lauren_t said:


> Just leaving to go to photograph the Bafta arrivals, starting to feel so nervous haha!!




Wow!!! Is this what you do, Photojournalism?


----------



## saffy202

Not really a lover of flowers, but those are fabulous!


----------



## lauren_t

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!!! Is this what you do, Photojournalism?



Yep! Thats what my degree is. 

I got Leonardo DiCaprio, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, Emma Thompson, Prince William, Tanya Burr (she's a blogger), Zoe Ball, Steve McQueen and Craig Roberts and Will Poulter actually _posed_ for me it was awesome. So it wasn't bad for my second attempt at red carpet!


----------



## wee drop o bush

lauren_t said:


> Yep! Thats what my degree is.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Leonardo DiCaprio, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, Emma Thompson, Prince William, Tanya Burr (she's a blogger), Zoe Ball, Steve McQueen and Craig Roberts and Will Poulter actually _posed_ for me it was awesome. So it wasn't bad for my second attempt at red carpet!




:worthy:


----------



## ImeldaM

lauren_t said:


> Yep! Thats what my degree is.
> 
> I got Leonardo DiCaprio, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, Emma Thompson, Prince William, Tanya Burr (she's a blogger), Zoe Ball, Steve McQueen and Craig Roberts and Will Poulter actually _posed_ for me it was awesome. So it wasn't bad for my second attempt at red carpet!



Wow!!!    How exciting.  Are you allowed to share them anytime?


----------



## JeniA

lauren_t said:


> Yep! Thats what my degree is.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Leonardo DiCaprio, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, Emma Thompson, Prince William, Tanya Burr (she's a blogger), Zoe Ball, Steve McQueen and Craig Roberts and Will Poulter actually _posed_ for me it was awesome. So it wasn't bad for my second attempt at red carpet!




Wow, sounds like an amazing evening!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, new week new Monday!  Don't need any more rain but nobody listen to this little rat!

Gorgeous flowers pic, well done for all romantic couples - we just went out for supper but it was nice (no flower!  but he gave me little pendant - and approved my small new clutch purchase on his CC lol)

Ohhh Lauren_t how exciting!!  Did you spot any handbags as well??  You can be the specialist on Handbag on celeb pics!??


----------



## lauren_t

ratrat said:


> Morning, new week new Monday!  Don't need any more rain but nobody listen to this little rat!
> 
> Gorgeous flowers pic, well done for all romantic couples - we just went out for supper but it was nice (no flower!  but he gave me little pendant - and approved my small new clutch purchase on his CC lol)
> 
> Ohhh Lauren_t how exciting!!  Did you spot any handbags as well??  You can be the specialist on Handbag on celeb pics!??



Funny you should say that actually! I spotted a Willow clutch in Pheasant and a black regular alexa! Saw loads of Chanel and McQueen clutches as well. 

Yeah I will definitely share, I'm launching my new look website this week so I will post a link to it here when it's all done!


----------



## lauren_t

Been watching the Burberry show this afternoon, I want Cat Deely's Burberry tote bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

This one??????


----------



## lauren_t

Yess, it looks so nice, but it looks a lot bigger on the Matches website


----------



## sarahlouise06

lauren_t said:


> Funny you should say that actually! I spotted a Willow clutch in Pheasant and a black regular alexa! Saw loads of Chanel and McQueen clutches as well.
> 
> Yeah I will definitely share, I'm launching my new look website this week so I will post a link to it here when it's all done!



Wiaow - this is fab! Congrats lauren_t look forward to seeing your new site


----------



## wee drop o bush

Me too Lauren, I can't wait &#128522;


----------



## daisyw

Can anyone shed any light on this?
One of my bags (well within warranty) was sent back to mulberry for a quality assessment (basically one side collapses because it seems that the piping is not straight). I emailed mulberry for an update, and they said it has been looked at by the repairs specialists, but that they have referred it for further assessment by the head of quality of control, and that I will hear the outcome once he has looked at it.
I'm curious.. Why would they do this? Maybe it can't be repaired? Or they don't think there's any problem?
I'll know I'll find out in due course, but it could be a few weeks yet..


----------



## Wordsworth

Is it me, or do the new M&S bags at the bottom of this page have Mulberry DNA? The last one in particular makes me think of a streamlined Roxanne tote. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nglands-gripes-critics-say-trendy-pricey.html


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi ladies  hope everyone is having a good week. Trying to get back into the swing of the gym this week after a weekend of indulgence. Is anyone else into exercise here as well? Would be nice to try and encourage each other aka move my butt from the sofa to the treadmill!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi ladies  hope everyone is having a good week. Trying to get back into the swing of the gym this week after a weekend of indulgence. Is anyone else into exercise here as well? Would be nice to try and encourage each other aka move my butt from the sofa to the treadmill!!




I am too, I love the gym but I can't go as I'm lambing sheep day and night 
From May onwards I'll be able to go back again


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wordsworth said:


> Is it me, or do the new M&S bags at the bottom of this page have Mulberry DNA? The last one in particular makes me think of a streamlined Roxanne tote.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nglands-gripes-critics-say-trendy-pricey.html




They're stylish certainly but I am not certain people will pay just that much for M&S 
I went back and studied the article in depth. You are right, it's almost like they've tried to create a "M&S does Mulberry" diffusion range. The short trouser length and powder blue coat are very M.

I've thought some more, M&S cannot merchandise that range the way they do the rest. Nor can they stuff them into plastic carrier bags  For it to have any hope at all I hope they've thought that through as much as with the clothing and bags.


----------



## zaraha

wee drop o bush said:


> I am too, I love the gym but I can't go as I'm lambing sheep day and night
> From May onwards I'll be able to go back again




Ahhh, I would love to help ya


----------



## ratrat

daisyw said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this?
> One of my bags (well within warranty) was sent back to mulberry for a quality assessment (basically one side collapses because it seems that the piping is not straight). I emailed mulberry for an update, and they said it has been looked at by the repairs specialists, but that they have referred it for further assessment by the head of quality of control, and that I will hear the outcome once he has looked at it.
> I'm curious.. Why would they do this? Maybe it can't be repaired? Or they don't think there's any problem?
> I'll know I'll find out in due course, but it could be a few weeks yet..



Look on the bright side, they are taking it seriously - hopefully your beloved bag will be repaired or refunded/exchanged.  Fingers crossed - let us know the outcome....


----------



## ratrat

Wordsworth said:


> Is it me, or do the new M&S bags at the bottom of this page have Mulberry DNA? The last one in particular makes me think of a streamlined Roxanne tote.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nglands-gripes-critics-say-trendy-pricey.html



M&S has so many M 'inspired' bags in the past!  I bet they thought the Roxy tote is now forgotten .... not in this forum, lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> M&S has so many M 'inspired' bags in the past!  I bet they thought the Roxy tote is now forgotten .... not in this forum, lol



I still have two ratters!!!


----------



## ratrat

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi ladies  hope everyone is having a good week. Trying to get back into the swing of the gym this week after a weekend of indulgence. Is anyone else into exercise here as well? Would be nice to try and encourage each other aka move my butt from the sofa to the treadmill!!



Hectic week so far, DD at home being long leave atm - but roads are empty, apart from the flood related closure. 

Anyway, I'm strict exerciser, though I had quit Gym last year and now doing Jillian Michaels DVDs (I have more than 10 of them) almost everyday in routine.  I have excel sheet for the daily schedule lol.  Not that trying to lose weight but just keeping fit, sweat out.  Good luck for going back, it was hard for me to do that after Xmas!!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> I still have two ratters!!!



Wow you are very good at looking after them & more importantly, using them...


----------



## daisyw

ratrat said:


> Look on the bright side, they are taking it seriously - hopefully your beloved bag will be repaired or refunded/exchanged.  Fingers crossed - let us know the outcome....


Yes I am glad it has been referred to someone higher up, I'm just worrying about the outcome now. It won't be repaired, so either it will be replaced or deemed not to have a fault.. I'm hoping its the former.


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> I still have two ratters!!!



Me too!  Fabulous bags.  Wonder if the M&S clone will be as indestructible?


----------



## elvisfan4life

ImeldaM said:


> Me too!  Fabulous bags.  Wonder if the M&S clone will be as indestructible?



I think not...and won't be as nice


----------



## wee drop o bush

zaraha said:


> Ahhh, I would love to help ya




Thanks but it's dirty smelly work even if it is cute at the same time


----------



## sarahlouise06

ratrat said:


> Hectic week so far, DD at home being long leave atm - but roads are empty, apart from the flood related closure.
> 
> Anyway, I'm strict exerciser, though I had quit Gym last year and now doing Jillian Michaels DVDs (I have more than 10 of them) almost everyday in routine.  I have excel sheet for the daily schedule lol.  Not that trying to lose weight but just keeping fit, sweat out.  Good luck for going back, it was hard for me to do that after Xmas!!



Oh wow - you are very very dedicated, I need to take a leaf out of your book!!  I've just been back at the gym, since having a gluten intolerance I've lost a little weight so I enjoy the gym to work off stress and try and build on my core but some weeks it's easier being disciplined more than others. I can say no to naughty foods ok as I can't eat the majority but it's more getting myself to the gym is the hard bit!!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

wee drop o bush said:


> They're stylish certainly but I am not certain people will pay just that much for M&S
> I went back and studied the article in depth. You are right, it's almost like they've tried to create a "M&S does Mulberry" diffusion range. The short trouser length and powder blue coat are very M.
> 
> I've thought some more, M&S cannot merchandise that range the way they do the rest. Nor can they stuff them into plastic carrier bags  For it to have any hope at all I hope they've thought that through as much as with the clothing and bags.



I agree - the price point isn't reflective in their customer service, nor the merchandising IMO. On the other hand, kudos to them for trying to slowly change/sculpt their brand image; a lot of bloggers I follow are posting things about M&S i.e. they've been given a free XYZ and are blogging about how much they love M&S and how wonderful the products are etc so it's clear they're trying to push for new customers. The only thing is (as you said) they can't stuff bags at above £300 into a green M&S carrier! 

But hey, it's interesting to watch and read into. Fenwicks also have had (and are still having) a complete image overhaul; the Bond St store in particular, it's really really interesting to read into in terms of their buyers, merchandising etc. Either that or I'm just a loser that finds odd things interesting  hehe.


----------



## wee drop o bush

If you're a loser then I definitely am as well :lolots:


----------



## sarahlouise06

wee drop o bush said:


> If you're a loser then I definitely am as well :lolots:



Hehehe it's a good way to be 

Enjoying being off work today although I am planning a surprise birthday day for my cousins who are like sisters to me - so much fun planning but also the worries of it not turning out well!! Eeeeek.


----------



## Fommom

sarahlouise06 said:


> only thing is (as you said) they can't stuff bags at above £300 into a green M&S carrier!



And to add insult to injury, in NI we'd even have to pay for the m&s plastic bag!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> And to add insult to injury, in NI we'd even have to pay for the m&s plastic bag!!




I know  
I did a trial for formal makeup today, she looked beautiful. I'm so pleased 



I do the actual makeup on Friday.
Of course a sheep started to lamb during it  
No respecter of my schedule 
In real life her makeup is more a nude shade of pink, but I'm going to go look at lip pencils tomorrow and also eyebrow powders to see if I can get a darker one. She was hesitant about having any brow definition so I'm being stealthy about it


----------



## Boodlepop

Hi, sorry to jump in the conversation but looking for some advice, do you lovely mulberry mad ladies think that £250 is a good deal for a red Darwin large anthony that s unused?  It's obviously only worth what its worth to me but don't want to pay over the odds. I paid less than that for my choc Darwin ant from York but that was oodles of years ago and I know they have gone up considerably since then, would appreciate opinions ta v much x x


----------



## lauren_t

I'm really excited about tomorrow because I'll be at uni but we're going on a trip rather than being in Elephant and Castle so I can actually carry one my M bags rather than my £30 rubbish bag! I see a lot of people carrying their designer bags (I even saw a Willow the other day) but I wouldn't want to take the risk.


----------



## ratrat

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh wow - you are very very dedicated, I need to take a leaf out of your book!!  I've just been back at the gym, since having a gluten intolerance I've lost a little weight so I enjoy the gym to work off stress and try and build on my core but some weeks it's easier being disciplined more than others. I can say no to naughty foods ok as I can't eat the majority but it's more getting myself to the gym is the hard bit!!!



For me the hard bit to going gym was 1) to look reasonably respectable, 2) in cold weather to clear & start the car in the morning, 3) sometimes to wait for the machine to be free (or find it still broke down).

None applicable to home DVD, might as well exercise in tatty old t shirts before shower/wash hair/change!


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> I know
> I did a trial for formal makeup today, she looked beautiful. I'm so pleased
> View attachment 2510589
> View attachment 2510590
> 
> I do the actual makeup on Friday.
> Of course a sheep started to lamb during it
> No respecter of my schedule
> In real life her makeup is more a nude shade of pink, but I'm going to go look at lip pencils tomorrow and also eyebrow powders to see if I can get a darker one. She was hesitant about having any brow definition so I'm being stealthy about it



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ratrat

Boodlepop said:


> Hi, sorry to jump in the conversation but looking for some advice, do you lovely mulberry mad ladies think that £250 is a good deal for a red Darwin large anthony that s unused?  It's obviously only worth what its worth to me but don't want to pay over the odds. I paid less than that for my choc Darwin ant from York but that was oodles of years ago and I know they have gone up considerably since then, would appreciate opinions ta v much x x



As long as it's authentic, I think it's a good price nowadays.  Just my opinion - good luck!!


----------



## ratrat

lauren_t said:


> I'm really excited about tomorrow because I'll be at uni but we're going on a trip rather than being in Elephant and Castle so I can actually carry one my M bags rather than my £30 rubbish bag! I see a lot of people carrying their designer bags (I even saw a Willow the other day) but I wouldn't want to take the risk.



Ohh enjoy - beware of the rain though!


----------



## ratrat

Thursday at last!  

Gutted with some of the so called 'Gold medal hopeful' totally lost in unthinkable manner.  Oh well life goes on...  I should be happy in normal average living with few handbags - can't imagine to dedicate the life to one high target!  I mean, it's brilliant to see the winners but how many failed under that pyramid... 

Have a nice day everybody - stay safe & dry :rain:


----------



## zaraha

wee drop o bush said:


> I know
> I did a trial for formal makeup today, she looked beautiful. I'm so pleased
> View attachment 2510589
> View attachment 2510590
> 
> I do the actual makeup on Friday.
> Of course a sheep started to lamb during it
> No respecter of my schedule
> In real life her makeup is more a nude shade of pink, but I'm going to go look at lip pencils tomorrow and also eyebrow powders to see if I can get a darker one. She was hesitant about having any brow definition so I'm being stealthy about it




Great work! I like how you did eye shadow.  Lambies need attention, do you have anyone else to help you out?  How many babies do they put out at during this time?


----------



## wee drop o bush

My in-laws help with lambing as this used to be their farm, though they're too old now to do much. But in a way that's good too as the the 'transition of power' happened much more swiftly


----------



## Jordyaddict

Yesterday I went shopping and saw the heather lily in the sale and thought the colour was beauitful.I was wearing my raspberry lily at the time and wasnt saw if I would get much use out of it. I always view pinks and purples as similar colour so could wear either colour with the same outfit. Do you normally make sure your colours are different for maximum wear? Or do you normally go for similar colours ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jordyaddict said:


> Yesterday I went shopping and saw the heather lily in the sale and thought the colour was beauitful.I was wearing my raspberry lily at the time and wasnt saw if I would get much use out of it. I always view pinks and purples as similar colour so could wear either colour with the same outfit. Do you normally make sure your colours are different for maximum wear? Or do you normally go for similar colours ?



Gosh where is the sale still on????? Thought it was all over ages ago


----------



## Jordyaddict

A shop in bluewater. They had a few things left. They has heather lily, medium lily and a baywater clutch. I was very temped by the lily. The medium lily didnt look right on me. The heather was a beautiful colour.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ooh do you remember what the colour of the medium lily was? & what's the name of the shop


----------



## handbagahholic

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Ooh do you remember what the colour of the medium lily was? & what's the name of the shop




You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Mooshooshoo

handbagahholic said:


> You took the words out of my mouth


House of Fraser, Bluewater Shopping Centre, Greenhithe, Dartford
0844 800 3708


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I just rang HOF blue water & the SA coldly told me that all sales are finished 
Technically I'm not supposed to get any more bag but can't say anything when it comes to lily & medium lily


----------



## Eryn291080

Might have been case at bluewater or choice both stock mulberry too ladies sorry to butt in


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I just rang HOF blue water & the SA coldly told me that all sales are finished
> Technically I'm not supposed to get any more bag but can't say anything when it comes to lily & medium lily


Sorry LittleMissP....


----------



## Jordyaddict

Your all making me think I should have got the normal lily in heather .....

But I have the raspberry lily and I really would like a blue lily.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Eryn291080 said:


> Might have been case at bluewater or choice both stock mulberry too ladies sorry to butt in


Case 0845 003 8283
Choice 01322 475475 (web site says they have problems with tel no)


----------



## Jordyaddict

It's case luggage  01322624242

All the following are heather with 50% off

Small delrey £497
 Medium lily £447
Bay water clutch £247
Normal lily £375


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thanks ladies , I managed to have the medium lily on hold for me. So excited


----------



## Jordyaddict

It's a beautiful bag , you will love it. Are you going to the store or are they going to post?


----------



## sarahlouise06

ratrat said:


> For me the hard bit to going gym was 1) to look reasonably respectable, 2) in cold weather to clear & start the car in the morning, 3) sometimes to wait for the machine to be free (or find it still broke down).
> 
> None applicable to home DVD, might as well exercise in tatty old t shirts before shower/wash hair/change!



Hehe no I completely know what you mean. For me I just pack my stuff in the morning and go to the gym straight after work then that way I have no excuse at all! Well, apart from this week as I have not been once due to lots of early starts.....and lots of consumption of ice cream = I feel guilty/to fat to wear lycra!!!! LOL




LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thanks ladies , I managed to have the medium lily on hold for me. So excited



Eeeeeeek congrats 

I'm SUPER excited for Spring. I've got lots of new beauties home from work tonight and tried them on 'eeking' with excitement - lots of pretty pastels, and so many delicate yet practical fabrics this season. Love  what about you ladies?? Do you shop much or stick to bags? Not that is a bad thing at all hehe.


----------



## ratrat

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thanks ladies , I managed to have the medium lily on hold for me. So excited


----------



## ratrat

Hello Friday, bright sunshine day!

Not much to do w/e ahead, will do some baking for joy perhaps - now let's get rid of all the work... have a nice day everybody


----------



## lauren_t

morning ladies, here's my website as promised. My photos from the Baftas are under the photojournalism link. My domain isn't set up yet so it still looks a little messy since I that hasn't set up yet and done any blog post yet either (oops) but oh well here we go! 

laurenswebsite.dpg.cc 

feel free to have a look at anything you want to! I believe in the London Fashion Week set theres a picture of a lady outside the M fashion show for SS14 carrying the new Kensal!


----------



## ratrat

^^  Looks good start of your profile - some great pics!  Love H pic with big pompom charm (little too big for my taste but brilliant as pic!)  Red carpet pics looks really professional!!

Now where is 'your' mod pics, lady!??   You should have good idea how to!!


----------



## JeniA

lauren_t said:


> morning ladies, here's my website as promised. My photos from the Baftas are under the photojournalism link. My domain isn't set up yet so it still looks a little messy since I that hasn't set up yet and done any blog post yet either (oops) but oh well here we go!
> 
> laurenswebsite.dpg.cc
> 
> feel free to have a look at anything you want to! I believe in the London Fashion Week set theres a picture of a lady outside the M fashion show for SS14 carrying the new Kensal!



Wow, you were so close to Leonardo DiCaprio! Jealous!


----------



## austinjohnson

wow. Chat thread! I love it! Hope everyone else is having a good time.

onlinecasinospiele.cc


----------



## mekj1986

Long time reader, first time poster. I just bought an Apricot Effie Hobo on eBay and am undecided as to whether I'm excited or I've made a huge mistake. I LOVE the style although I gather from this forum they're not hugely popular but the colour - am I going to struggle to keep it clean in the hobo shape? Any other designer bag I have is in a darker colour or a more durable material.. I'm nervous that once it arrives it's going to be one that sits on the shelf for fear of being rained on.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mekj1986 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. I just bought an Apricot Effie Hobo on eBay and am undecided as to whether I'm excited or I've made a huge mistake. I LOVE the style although I gather from this forum they're not hugely popular but the colour - am I going to struggle to keep it clean in the hobo shape? Any other designer bag I have is in a darker colour or a more durable material.. I'm nervous that once it arrives it's going to be one that sits on the shelf for fear of being rained on.



Hi and welcome....I think wee drop has an effie bag in this colour but not the hobo she will be able to  you know how to look after her....but if you aren't over the moon maybe she is just the wrong bag for you? It's quite a big bag to have in such a light colour and a darker one is always safer


----------



## wee drop o bush

mekj1986 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. I just bought an Apricot Effie Hobo on eBay and am undecided as to whether I'm excited or I've made a huge mistake. I LOVE the style although I gather from this forum they're not hugely popular but the colour - am I going to struggle to keep it clean in the hobo shape? Any other designer bag I have is in a darker colour or a more durable material.. I'm nervous that once it arrives it's going to be one that sits on the shelf for fear of being rained on.




I have the Apricot Effie Satchel and I love her. 
Colour transfer is a nightmare though and after one winter of wearing her over my black coat that I got in 2011 she has gotten dark colour transfer on her now in places that haven't come out despite my cleaning them with suitable leather cleaner :rain:
So that's a factor you have to consider, I'd only use her now if I wasn't going to be wearing dark clothing, even though it's not particularly noticeable unless you really look.
_However_ I do think my Effie satchel is a gorgeous bag and great to use! I had the choice of her or the Daria satchel, and I went with the Effie as it's more understated, I wanted to use it all the time but I didn't want to piss off friends who aren't as fortunate financially as I am. Yet I have gotten *the nod* from other Mulberry devotees so it's instantly recognisable as part of the Mulberry family. 
Sometimes I have to use a bag for a few days before I know whether or not I will be happy with it, why don't you try this


----------



## ratrat

austinjohnson said:


> wow. Chat thread! I love it! Hope everyone else is having a good time.
> 
> onlinecasinospiele.cc



Welcome to M Madhouse :welcome2:


----------



## ratrat

mekj1986 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. I just bought an Apricot Effie Hobo on eBay and am undecided as to whether I'm excited or I've made a huge mistake. I LOVE the style although I gather from this forum they're not hugely popular but the colour - am I going to struggle to keep it clean in the hobo shape? Any other designer bag I have is in a darker colour or a more durable material.. I'm nervous that once it arrives it's going to be one that sits on the shelf for fear of being rained on.



Welcome!!  Oh I love that Apricot colour, Leather texture was gorgeous.  Wee drop gave you comprehensive advice so I have nothing to add... good luck!!  Soon spring/summer comes then you will wear a lot of light colours!??


----------



## lauren_t

ratrat said:


> ^^  Looks good start of your profile - some great pics!  Love H pic with big pompom charm (little too big for my taste but brilliant as pic!)  Red carpet pics looks really professional!!
> 
> Now where is 'your' mod pics, lady!??   You should have good idea how to!!



haha i suppose I should take some!! 

Had a lovely day today, the sun was shining over the ldn so went and did a bit of window shopping for when the next student loan comes in 

Currently eyeing a really nice grey sweater from J Crew and a polka dot polo shirt from Fred Perry. 

Also got a bit of lamb and spinach curry on the go tonight (who said students can't cook???) and then off to watch Ant and Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway being filmed just up the road on Saturday!


----------



## mekj1986

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi and welcome....I think wee drop has an effie bag in this colour but not the hobo she will be able to  you know how to look after her....but if you aren't over the moon maybe she is just the wrong bag for you? It's quite a big bag to have in such a light colour and a darker one is always safer


you're right, I could definitely sell it if I wasn't in love but it arrived today and it's an absolute beaut!! There is some damage to the base though which makes me nervous as the seller noted there were 'white marks' when in fact the marks are scuffs where the leather/colour has worn away completely and given that it's a seasonal colour I'm not sure they could repair it even if it was possible :/


----------



## mekj1986

wee drop o bush said:


> I have the Apricot Effie Satchel and I love her.
> Colour transfer is a nightmare though and after one winter of wearing her over my black coat that I got in 2011 she has gotten dark colour transfer on her now in places that haven't come out despite my cleaning them with suitable leather cleaner :rain:
> So that's a factor you have to consider, I'd only use her now if I wasn't going to be wearing dark clothing, even though it's not particularly noticeable unless you really look.
> _However_ I do think my Effie satchel is a gorgeous bag and great to use! I had the choice of her or the Daria satchel, and I went with the Effie as it's more understated, I wanted to use it all the time but I didn't want to piss off friends who aren't as fortunate financially as I am. Yet I have gotten *the nod* from other Mulberry devotees so it's instantly recognisable as part of the Mulberry family.
> Sometimes I have to use a bag for a few days before I know whether or not I will be happy with it, why don't you try this


the bag arrived this morning and I totally love the colour but can imagine that transfer would be a problem. As others have suggested I think I will use it more in the warmer months (yeah right, England!) or better yet use it as an excuse to buy a new coat, haha! I bought my hobo from eBay (proof of purchase etc all present) and although it's not in 100% condition (only on the bottom, everywhere else in perfect) I've already applied protective gel and think it's a good starter mulberry to see how well I can look after it before visiting my local outlet to add to my collection. My other major bag is the LV Neverful which you could probably put in the wash and it come out fine


----------



## elvisfan4life

mekj1986 said:


> you're right, I could definitely sell it if I wasn't in love but it arrived today and it's an absolute beaut!! There is some damage to the base though which makes me nervous as the seller noted there were 'white marks' when in fact the marks are scuffs where the leather/colour has worn away completely and given that it's a seasonal colour I'm not sure they could repair it even if it was possible :/



There is a seller on eBay who does leather scuff repair pens in certain colours....one is very close to slate blue ...not sure if there is one close to apricot but you could look?


----------



## mekj1986

elvisfan4life said:


> There is a seller on eBay who does leather scuff repair pens in certain colours....one is very close to slate blue ...not sure if there is one close to apricot but you could look?


oh wow, that would be great! since the bag wasn't new to me I don't want to spend more than I paid getting it repaired only for it to happen again so I will look for some kind of touch up product, thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

mekj1986 said:


> oh wow, that would be great! since the bag wasn't new to me I don't want to spend more than I paid getting it repaired only for it to happen again so I will look for some kind of touch up product, thanks!



I have the pen in choc and oak ...to touch up my other halfs bags as he takes no care!!! There are good...I know they have red and a blue similar to the slate blue as well as cream etc....maybe you could email them to see if they could colour match for you...if you don't ask you don't get..worth a try?


----------



## mekj1986

elvisfan4life said:


> I have the pen in choc and oak ...to touch up my other halfs bags as he takes no care!!! There are good...I know they have red and a blue similar to the slate blue as well as cream etc....maybe you could email them to see if they could colour match for you...if you don't ask you don't get..worth a try?


absolutely!! I fear that the wear is beyond touching up as the patches are pretty big but if I get a good match it can't hurt to try


----------



## elvisfan4life

Would one of these be close?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Ivory...afts_Leathercraft_LE&var=&hash=item3386385bda


----------



## mekj1986

elvisfan4life said:


> Would one of these be close?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Ivory...afts_Leathercraft_LE&var=&hash=item3386385bda


gosh I've been looking myself and found nothing as good as that haha.. thanks so much!!! Here's the damage


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gosh that looks quite bad like gouges out of it....not sure if you can do much do that...are you happy to keep it?


----------



## mekj1986

elvisfan4life said:


> Gosh that looks quite bad like gouges out of it....not sure if you can do much do that...are you happy to keep it?


I'm going to wear it and see whether it annoys me, I've (and this will sound mad) put a matching blusher on the patches to blend it for now lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

I don't how on earth they managed to do that to your poor bag 
But she's got a good home now, enjoy her as she's a beautiful bag to use and look at it this way as she's no longer 100# perfect you don't have to stress about keeping her that way. She's a great bag to start off your M obsession.
My Lily is in Candy Pink Denim and that was my first M purchase. I didn't want to spend a fortune before I was sure how I'd like Mulberry so I totally understand why you got an Effie 
The denim on my Lily got black marks on it one night when I was out and I drunkenly cleaned them off with makeup remover wipes&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
The marks came out but so did the pink dye, so I got a bottle of Crazy Colour hair dye that matched and painted this onto the rubbed areas to re-dye them again. It worked perfectly


----------



## mekj1986

wee drop o bush said:


> I don't how on earth they managed to do that to your poor bag
> But she's got a good home now, enjoy her as she's a beautiful bag to use and look at it this way as she's no longer 100# perfect you don't have to stress about keeping her that way. She's a great bag to start off your M obsession.
> My Lily is in Candy Pink Denim and that was my first M purchase. I didn't want to spend a fortune before I was sure how I'd like Mulberry so I totally understand why you got an Effie
> The denim on my Lily got black marks on it one night when I was out and I drunkenly cleaned them off with makeup remover wipes&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
> The marks came out but so did the pink dye, so I got a bottle of Crazy Colour hair dye that matched and painted this onto the rubbed areas to re-dye them again. It worked perfectly


I know, there are no other scuffs either so it's mad.. the bag is perfect otherwise but yes as you say I will feel less precious about it as it's already banged up haha, here's my fix it job with makeup :giggles:







but everywhere else it's good so I can live with it
It was actually your post about the crazy colour dye that inspired me to give it a DIY go!


----------



## elvisfan4life

At least it's on the bottom and won't be so noticeable..guess they put it down on something but yes you won't worry so much about using her now and will be able to just enjoy her!!! It looks better already so maybe a stronger repair job will do the trick...good luck


----------



## wee drop o bush

She's lovely and they are very comfortable bags to wear too. Also they throw off a rain shower without any damage. I love mine


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here's my Effie, I got the silver star charm for her last summer


----------



## lasska

Hello everyone. Very new to this forum and Mulberry...but i need a help! 
Im an about to buy a Mulberry bag - but cant choose which one. Yesterday, actually, was looking on one 
but found some tears on corners so decided it is unfair to buy new bag with that 
price was 390 USD so i really dont know about that deal - is it worth to get it..
And other thing - i do like soft bags which can be carried on shoulder (i do have one Hermes for almost two years, and it is hard for me carry bag in hands, especially it is so heavy...)...














So asking so many questions!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Erm...I don't own a Tilly so I can't really help you regarding how it is to use. Are you wanting it verified? If so then you'll get more help using the Mulberry Verification thread. Maybe some Tilly owners will, be along to help more. Good luck


----------



## Boodlepop

Hi, do any of you lovely ladies know if the Joel ( messenger) was made in Darwin leather? Not sure when it was made but i know its an oldie ! Ta muchly x


----------



## gilson854

Was surprised to see Mulberry bags on secret sales today - 3 alexas (gorgeous ones!) and a gorgeous bayswater too (all around £685). Thought M would only send the bags that didn't sell to their outlets? Xx


----------



## Plemont

Boodlepop said:


> Hi, do any of you lovely ladies know if the Joel ( messenger) was made in Darwin leather? Not sure when it was made but i know its an oldie ! Ta muchly x



Yes it was - I have a black Joel in Darwin and it's a lovely bag! I think the Joel was around at the time NVT was introduced and can therefore be found in both leathers. Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## elvisfan4life

gilson854 said:


> Was surprised to see Mulberry bags on secret sales today - 3 alexas (gorgeous ones!) and a gorgeous bayswater too (all around £685). Thought M would only send the bags that didn't sell to their outlets? Xx



Personally I'm always wary of places like this and brand alley selling mulberry and other designer bags...they will have got the stock somehow unofficially and I won't take the risk


----------



## crist4ever

Hello is this bag real think please help.


----------



## Boodlepop

Plemont said:


> Yes it was - I have a black Joel in Darwin and it's a lovely bag! I think the Joel was around at the time NVT was introduced and can therefore be found in both leathers. Are you thinking of buying one?


Thank you for the reply, I thought it was on the crossover between Darwin and nvt. I was watching an oak one on eBay but it was nvt and I really wanted darwin, they look like a really useful size of bag for the spring x


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Personally I'm always wary of places like this and brand alley selling mulberry and other designer bags...they will have got the stock somehow unofficially and I won't take the risk




I used to work for a shop that legitimately sold salon only brands of hair care such as Tigi, these brands actively tried to stop certain discount stores selling them. I don't know the ins and out of it but the hair products were obtained unofficially. I avoid buying in these circumstances


----------



## gilson854

elvisfan4life said:


> Personally I'm always wary of places like this and brand alley selling mulberry and other designer bags...they will have got the stock somehow unofficially and I won't take the risk



I did wonder - glad I've never bought a bag from them! Good to know though - I'll stick to M sales and outlets for a bargain &#128522;Xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies. 
I don't like the developing situation in Eastern Europe one little bit


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies.
> I don't like the developing situation in Eastern Europe one little bit



No it's not looking good 


And the oscar pistorius trial is underway...not looking good for him either

Or sadly for my michael schumacher.........no news is not good


----------



## wee drop o bush

I dreamt vividly on Saturday night that Schumi had died, so much so that I checked the news first thing yesterday


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I dreamt vividly on Saturday night that Schumi had died, so much so that I checked the news first thing yesterday



Noooooooo don't say that.....don't,even think it...the papers are full of doom and gloom..his poor wife had her 45th birthday on Sunday spent sitting at his side with her kids his brother and his father.....bless her heart


----------



## wee drop o bush

It was a weird dream, very vivid. Thankfully that's all it was.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> It was a weird dream, very vivid. Thankfully that's all it was.



My mum believes the opposite is going to.happen of,your,dreams so death means a birth etc.....we tease her she must have been a witch in,a previous life


----------



## Fommom

It must be a NI thing! My nana would also say that to dream of a death meant a  birth and vice versa!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> It must be a NI thing! My nana would also say that to dream of a death meant a  birth and vice versa!



It is my gran was the same....I'm sure she had gypsy blood in her lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> It must be a NI thing! My nana would also say that to dream of a death meant a  birth and vice versa!




I was well freaked as many times before such a vivid dream has come true inside 48-72 hours. I'll breathe a sigh of relief on Wednesday.
My nana used to believe in dreams as a prophecy, definitely a Norn Iron thing


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I was well freaked as many times before such a vivid dream has come true inside 48-72 hours. I'll breathe a sigh of relief on Wednesday.
> My nana used to believe in dreams as a prophecy, definitely a Norn Iron thing



Keeping everything crossed too....checked the news this morning...no news


----------



## elvisfan4life

We used to have a thread on classic norn irn sayings somewhere years ago......would be fun to start one again!!!

My OH hates _ are you getting? He always says,...am I getting what? Needless to say I order in bars and restaurants over there ...it's so much easier!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

And I remember my big brother visiting me at uni and asking for white not brown lemonade in his brandy and almost getting hit by the barman....I have never seen brown lemonade anywhere else!!!


----------



## Fommom

If u opened my fridge at home you would see it right now!! In a glass bottle!! "The mineral man" still visits as a treat sometimes!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> If u opened my fridge at home you would see it right now!! In a glass bottle!! "The mineral man" still visits as a treat sometimes!!



Yay I used to love the mineral man!!! Wonder if it is the same van? I used to get portello.....loved it until I got older and realised it was made of the dregs of all the other flavours!!, they did great cream soda too!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Was it Maine the company??? Ah the memories


----------



## elvisfan4life

And the pineapple...I used to put cremola foam in that and have a blob of ice cream in too...what ever happened to cremola foam????


----------



## elvisfan4life

Memories


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just caught up on this mornings session in the OP trial......looks damning to me....wonder why they need 107 witnesses if she first two seem to have given enough evidence to refute his argument??? Must be hard for the girls family to hear


----------



## always dreaming

elvisfan4life said:


> Memories



You can buy it again, introduced some new flavours aswell as  the old favourites.


----------



## elvisfan4life

always dreaming said:


> You can buy it again, introduced some new flavours aswell as  the old favourites.



Never????? Is it still on sale????


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Never????? Is it still on sale????




Yes but it's got a slightly different name, and it's now missing a lot of it's chemicals so it's not as nice .


----------



## g41girl

elvisfan4life said:


> Memories



I saw it before Christmas - they were doing taster samples in local shopping centre - think name had changed slightly if I recall.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hey everyone! It's March.....c'est crazy. Is anyone doing the whole lent thing??


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hey everyone! It's March.....c'est crazy. Is anyone doing the whole lent thing??



Absolutely not its st paddys day and my big birthday for me so fun all the way..choc booze cake you name it


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes but it's got a slightly different name, and it's now missing a lot of it's chemicals so it's not as nice .



Would be no fun without all those chemicals.......I used to love a fizzy ice cream drink!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

g41girl said:


> I saw it before Christmas - they were doing taster samples in local shopping centre - think name had changed slightly if I recall.



Just googled it I think there are two firms now making a variant of the original


----------



## elvisfan4life

Off to catch up on the OP trial latest


Still no news,on schumi......


----------



## wee drop o bush

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hey everyone! It's March.....c'est crazy. Is anyone doing the whole lent thing??




Yes I am giving up buying anything online (apart from groceries)
That means no ebooks, no music, no ringtones, no apps etc. My emergency handbag account will also thank me for it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes I am giving up buying anything online (apart from groceries)
> That means no ebooks, no music, no ringtones, no apps etc. My emergency handbag account will also thank me for it.



Good luck with the saving!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ladies, I just have a quick question. Is this me or is the chain on the  black medium lily with nickel hardware slightly longer than the others?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Caught a bit of the OP trial at the docs today.....it's horrific....they were discussing what was going in when the paramedics arrived....in graphic detail about her injuries ......can't help but feel this should be a closed,court....it's all too sad two lives ruined either by a tragic accident or an act of rage but same result


----------



## sarahlouise06

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes I am giving up buying anything online (apart from groceries)
> That means no ebooks, no music, no ringtones, no apps etc. My emergency handbag account will also thank me for it.


I hope it goes well for you. I'm considering eating clean for lent, I eat clean anyway throughout the week it's just the weekend I enjoy too much chocolate etc - so that would be a real challenge. But I'll see, I don't know if I should do lent unless my heart is in the right place; for me otherwise it's pointless 

Ps. It's MARCH!!! Eeeeeeeeeeep. I'm just tuning into the Fleming TV show online, I think there's only four parts. I love Bond, so much so this show will be good I hope! Anyone else have any boxsets they follow??


----------



## Ser

My fiancé and I have both decided to give up alcohol for lent!!! Never done it before and I do enjoy a glass of wine or a cocktail or two so we shall see... might have to distract myself with a new bag or two


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just got a invite to a mulberry sample sale next week in London....when I will be in Ireland


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ser said:


> My fiancé and I have both decided to give up alcohol for lent!!! Never done it before and I do enjoy a glass of wine or a cocktail or two so we shall see... might have to distract myself with a new bag or two



Good excuse!!,


----------



## squiddly08

I'm happy to take invite on your behalf!!!! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## squiddly08

elvisfan4life said:


> Just got a invite to a mulberry sample sale next week in London....when I will be in Ireland




I'm happy to take invite on your behalf! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

squiddly08 said:


> I'm happy to take invite on your behalf! &#128521;&#128521;




Same here


----------



## Wordsworth

elvisfan4life said:


> Just got a invite to a mulberry sample sale next week in London....when I will be in Ireland


I hope you didn't need the hand that a lot of people here are going to bite off in an attempt to get that invitation. :lolots:


----------



## elvisfan4life

I can email the invite email to anyone who pms me their email address...not sure it will work as may be linked to the email they sent it to..but happy for anyone to try and it's no use to me


----------



## lauren_t

elvisfan4life said:


> I can email the invite email to anyone who pms me their email address...not sure it will work as may be linked to the email they sent it to..but happy for anyone to try and it's no use to me



Will PM you! Saw on your other thread that starts on the 11th which just happens to be my birthday


----------



## elvisfan4life

Have tried to send the email on to everyone who send me their email address


----------



## Rekidai

Question:: I have the oxblood red shrunken calf skin alexa bag I noticed after 6 months of using it the side of the bag where the plastic trimming is all cracked....anyone have the same problem? Is this normal or should I take it back to the store..... Thanks!


----------



## ratrat

Evening!  ^^ Rekidai, so sorry to hear that, if it's 6months from new purchase you are still in gurantee period??  I don't have shrunken calf so can't speak, but good lucck...

I shall be popping in M Sample sale tomorrow, managed to move around the London meeting (didn't mention the reason lol).  Anybody may go tomorrow?  We need secret sign lol, OK I will scratch side of nose looking around... if you spot me speak to me!!!

Feeling the spring in the air -   work place is mad dead busy but let's not think about it.... handbag next to me on the chair always cheer me up!!!


----------



## lauren_t

i have had SUCH a lovely birthday, i went to see pete doherty's band babyshambles in london on monday with a couple of friends from home, but then on my actual birthday on tuesday I was really, really hungover so didn't feel like doing anything! I totally made up for it today though as I got 80% on my media law exam at uni and then my course-mates and i went for a couple of drinks in kennington park to celebrate passing our exams and my birthday!


----------



## ratrat

^^ Belated Happy birthday, sounds great (apart from the headache) and congrats for the fantastic exam result!

M sample sale was as usual, some bargains but only if you really want them to start with - I purchased small bits only - will post pics over the w/e for fun!

Nearly Friday everybody, hang on....


----------



## CPrincessUK

lauren_t said:


> i have had SUCH a lovely birthday, i went to see pete doherty's band babyshambles in london on monday with a couple of friends from home, but then on my actual birthday on tuesday I was really, really hungover so didn't feel like doing anything! I totally made up for it today though as I got 80% on my media law exam at uni and then my course-mates and i went for a couple of drinks in kennington park to celebrate passing our exams and my birthday!


Yay! Happy belated and congrats on your excellent grade.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'm £50 off my savings target for the Louis Vuitton GM Neverfull eeeeek!!!!!! I'm unsure whether to just buy it online before I go on holiday, or to wait and buy it in Spain in-store. Worried the SA in Puerto Banus could be snobby and ruin the experience - but at the same time it would be so excittttting!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  ^^ how exciting, which size and which pattern/colour are you after??  I would order it online and bring it to holiday!!!

Sunny Friday, have a nice day everybody


----------



## sarahlouise06

ratrat said:


> Morning!  ^^ how exciting, which size and which pattern/colour are you after??  I would order it online and bring it to holiday!!!
> 
> Sunny Friday, have a nice day everybody



Hehe eeek I know I am thinking that too because it'll just be so handy for the flight over - plus I won't be able to buy the bag in Spain until a couple of days into the holiday - I'll be impatient and will want it straight away lol! 

It's the Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EGiNRPdj7do/TuPyG9EsAiI/AAAAAAAACxM/Jsac5oVjt54/s640/styler.jpg


----------



## handbagahholic

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hehe eeek I know I am thinking that too because it'll just be so handy for the flight over - plus I won't be able to buy the bag in Spain until a couple of days into the holiday - I'll be impatient and will want it straight away lol!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EGiNRPdj7do/TuPyG9EsAiI/AAAAAAAACxM/Jsac5oVjt54/s640/styler.jpg




I'd love the GM in DE  Its on my list of "to get one day" I'd get it before you go in hols and enjoy using it


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Love the neverfull  especially GM size


----------



## Izzybet

I am not sure what I am more excited about, going to the F1 at Silverstone with my son for his birthday or realising that the Bicester outlet is just down the road and I may be able to squeeze in a visit  when you guys go to the outlet, how long do you spend there?


----------



## studentinneed

Would love someone's advice right now!
After failing to like any lily's in London, I'm offer to get a dark blush from Bicester.
Midday Thursday they had 3 in stock... Do people think it's worth me going tomorrow for opening, or is it likely they'd have all sold?
Would love it if someone has visited today and could say if they saw one!
Such a dilemma whether to sleep or go to Bicester!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Why don't you give them a ring to check the stock? May be ask them to put one aside for you?


----------



## sarahlouise06

Izzybet said:


> I am not sure what I am more excited about, going to the F1 at Silverstone with my son for his birthday or realising that the Bicester outlet is just down the road and I may be able to squeeze in a visit  when you guys go to the outlet, how long do you spend there?



I spend hours at an outlet - but that's just me, I love to browse and see what's available, pick up ideas etc 

It's such lovely weather here today, Spring sunshine and milder temperatures


----------



## studentinneed

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Why don't you give them a ring to check the stock? May be ask them to put one aside for you?


Tried phoning yesterday - not too sure outlets are answering the phones on weekends


----------



## emmakumqut

Hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and say Hello as I am new here, been collecting Mulberry for a little while now but have only just signed up to this great site, will try and post a picture of my collection soon.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

emmakumqut said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and say Hello as I am new here, been collecting Mulberry for a little while now but have only just signed up to this great site, will try and post a picture of my collection soon.




Welcome  look forward to seeing a pic of your M family


----------



## Izzybet

sarahlouise06 said:


> I spend hours at an outlet - but that's just me, I love to browse and see what's available, pick up ideas etc
> 
> 
> 
> It's such lovely weather here today, Spring sunshine and milder temperatures




Thanks  not sure if I will manage a couple of hours, the boy doesn't do shopping!!


----------



## Mayfly285

studentinneed said:


> Would love someone's advice right now!
> After failing to like any lily's in London, I'm offer to get a dark blush from Bicester.
> Midday Thursday they had 3 in stock... Do people think it's worth me going tomorrow for opening, or is it likely they'd have all sold?
> Would love it if someone has visited today and could say if they saw one!
> Such a dilemma whether to sleep or go to Bicester!



How did you get on?  I also saw raspberry and floral scribbly patent in there on Monday but the stock changes so quickly ...  Good luck and hope you found her!


----------



## Mayfly285

emmakumqut said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and say Hello as I am new here, been collecting Mulberry for a little while now but have only just signed up to this great site, will try and post a picture of my collection soon.


Welcome to the Forum; we're a really friendly bunch here!    Do let us see your collection soon; which are your favourites?


----------



## studentinneed

Mayfly285 said:


> How did you get on?  I also saw raspberry and floral scribbly patent in there on Monday but the stock changes so quickly ...  Good luck and hope you found her!


After phoning Cheshire oaks and being told the Lily's have gone down to £417 I braved it and finally got there about 3:30, 3 dark blush left, and surprisingly Bicester had no idea about the mark down, so I have a lovely new day bag and for all of about £380 with discount


----------



## emmakumqut

Mayfly285 said:


> Welcome to the Forum; we're a really friendly bunch here!    Do let us see your collection soon; which are your favourites?




I'll post some pics at the weekend, favourites are tricky at the moment my small del Rey and SBS


----------



## lauren_t

Heard a report that a girl had her Mulberry bag stolen tonight in Charlton area I believe, no idea what bag it was or what kind of time but just thought I'd give everyone a heads up in case anyone lives near there.


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Hello lovely ladies, I just wanted to introduce myself & say what a fantastic super helpful forum this is!


----------



## wee drop o bush

LizzieAlexa said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I just wanted to introduce myself & say what a fantastic super helpful forum this is!




Hiya :blossom:
Yes this is THE forum for us bag addicts, super friendly, helpful and informative.


----------



## sarahlouise06

LizzieAlexa said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I just wanted to introduce myself & say what a fantastic super helpful forum this is!



Hi! Welcome to the forum, or 'gang' should I say 

What does everyone think of this Christy clutch? Normally I'm not so keen on them but I LOVE this one.....not the price tag *cries* 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...HH2303141/?previewAttribute=Metallic+mushroom


----------



## MsSJones

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum, or 'gang' should I say
> 
> What does everyone think of this Christy clutch? Normally I'm not so keen on them but I LOVE this one.....not the price tag *cries*
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...HH2303141/?previewAttribute=Metallic+mushroom




I love it! I actually prefer it from the regular Lily. I find it's cuter!!  the price though is very high for such a small bag IMHO.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MsSJones said:


> I love it! I actually prefer it from the regular Lily. I find it's cuter!!  the price though is very high for such a small bag IMHO.



I know isn't it lovely! Although I've never seen it IRL which I would like to. I love the Lily as well but only in the medium size, it's so hard to find in a nice colour in the medium size too (I loved oatmeal). Poop! I gotta save lots of $$ for travel never mind bags


----------



## ratrat

LizzieAlexa said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I just wanted to introduce myself & say what a fantastic super helpful forum this is!



Welcome to the M madhouse!


----------



## Wordsworth

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum, or 'gang' should I say
> 
> What does everyone think of this Christy clutch? Normally I'm not so keen on them but I LOVE this one.....not the price tag *cries*
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...HH2303141/?previewAttribute=Metallic+mushroom



I love it and am sorely tempted, but I'm trying to resist at the moment.


----------



## Dovey123

A year has passed since we lost our beloved Bela and we finally felt ready to have another dog . So off we went to Manchester dogs home and came home with this little one


----------



## Dovey123

She doesn't have a name yet . I think she looks like a Mabel or Lily ! 
My oh doesn't like either &#128532;


----------



## always dreaming

Dovey123 said:


> A year has passed since we lost our beloved Bela and we finally felt ready to have another dog . So off we went to Manchester dogs home and came home with this little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548570



She's gorgeous x congratulations


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Dovey123 said:


> She doesn't have a name yet . I think she looks like a Mabel or Lily !
> My oh doesn't like either &#128532;




Definitely a Mabel.


----------



## Wordsworth

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Definitely a Mabel.



Agreed!


----------



## Ser

Aww she's gorgeous!! Love the name Lily


----------



## MiniMabel

She's so sweet!

I think Lily would be a lovely name for her!


----------



## Thellie

Dovey123 said:


> A year has passed since we lost our beloved Bela and we finally felt ready to have another dog . So off we went to Manchester dogs home and came home with this little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548570



You are both lucky to have found each other, and what a lovely list of names to choose from


----------



## Dovey123

Dovey123 said:


> She doesn't have a name yet . I think she looks like a Mabel or Lily !
> My oh doesn't like either &#128532;


Its been quite an  emotional couple of days .Lily has settled in really well . She is around 7 years old so it has been really difficult trying to rename her knowing she must have already had her own name .Good thing is ,she dosent seem to be traumatised .She is loving having human contact ...and is curious about the cat that is hanging around the garden and is happy to share food !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Grrrrr back to work tomorrow


----------



## elvisfan4life

Not much chat on here where is everyone???


----------



## elvisfan4life

Think my Internet connection is playing up today it's soooooo slow


----------



## sarahlouise06

So heartbreaking what has happened flight MH370 - just came home from work and watched the news at 6pm there, broke my heart hearing the news announced. Those poor families, even worse not knowing if they'll ever find the plane. Horrible, and quite frightening too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

sarahlouise06 said:


> So heartbreaking what has happened flight MH370 - just came home from work and watched the news at 6pm there, broke my heart hearing the news announced. Those poor families, even worse not knowing if they'll ever find the plane. Horrible, and quite frightening too.



Dreadful news but at least they know now and can start,to grieve...... Waiting and hoping against all the odds must be worse


----------



## elvisfan4life

Phone evidence in the OP trial today was pretty damning for him....can't see how he can walk free now


----------



## sarahlouise06

elvisfan4life said:


> Dreadful news but at least they know now and can start,to grieve...... Waiting and hoping against all the odds must be worse



I know - was thinking the same, the two weeks of hope - imagining all the possibilities of how their loved ones could be alive in some random country etc and now having all those hopes completely crushed, yet without a physical body to grieve over. Horrible! Watching the news makes me so sad, there's a lot of evil in this world which is broadcast everyday in the news yet there's so much good too which we just don't hear of ..... which we should hear of!


----------



## lawrenson

Hi,

I was wondering, if that plane flew on for hours, why no-one on it made a mobile phone call or sent a text?

Very odd.

Cheers,
karen


----------



## ratrat

Morning, heavy rain around here - Goat Bays will be the bag of this week me thinks!

Terrible news all around indeed - any good news in 2014 so far??  

And I'm hating the fiscal year end... then beginning of the next ...  grrr just like snowploughing in the heavy snow.

Hope everybody is well  with lovely handbags


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning ratters I found day one back at work tough going.....not helped by a dodgy Internet connection...praying its better today as I hate having to go into the office...hours wasted on trains.etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

And I can sneak to look at the OP trial live if I'm at home


----------



## elvisfan4life

Where is wee drop????


----------



## Thellie

Morning all, so sorry about fiscal end, rain, bad news.. doesn't it seems to go on and on some days.  I think there should be an alternative happy news feed for those ostriches who try to avoid papers, and hourly bulletins, like me.  Birds singing, dogs waiting to be walked and crisp sunny day here, quiet but perfect


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thellie said:


> Morning all, so sorry about fiscal end, rain, bad news.. doesn't it seems to go on and on some days.  I think there should be an alternative happy news feed for those ostriches who try to avoid papers, and hourly bulletins, like me.  Birds singing, dogs waiting to be walked and crisp sunny day here, quiet but perfect


Great idea Thellie, but sadly I'm going to add to the doom and gloom....

There is an ebay seller  *brasknickersandmore * currently listing around 10 mulberry bags. Each listing contains either stolen photographs, stock or fake website. They have already sold a bag using my photographs and have other TPF member's photographs (I have pm'd those I could trace) in their listings too.....


----------



## Thellie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great idea Thellie, but sadly I'm going to add to the doom and gloom....
> 
> There is an ebay seller  *brasknickersandmore * currently listing around 10 mulberry bags. Each listing contains either stolen photographs, stock or fake website. They have already sold a bag using my photographs and have other TPF member's photographs (I have pm'd those I could trace) in their listings too.....


NO, how awful.  Is there anything we can do?  I see they are registered as a business seller, can't ebay do anything?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great idea Thellie, but sadly I'm going to add to the doom and gloom....
> 
> There is an ebay seller  *brasknickersandmore * currently listing around 10 mulberry bags. Each listing contains either stolen photographs, stock or fake website. They have already sold a bag using my photographs and have other TPF member's photographs (I have pm'd those I could trace) in their listings too.....



Disgusting....I had the same problem with another ebayer....who,took e pic from here...I emailed them and they closed the listing


----------



## elvisfan4life

No chat these days???? Where is everyone????


----------



## CPrincessUK

I am here! life is busy.
on tpf winding down after a very stressful week  and it is only wednesday! Arrghh


----------



## ImeldaM

I'm here too but briefly - off to babysit for a neighbour in a wi-fi-free zone, unfortunately!  Just had a really productive day at school - no children as school was shut due to strike so I completely bottomed the classroom.  It was absolutely filthy (don't have a clue what the cleaners do??) but now has new displays and is spick and span for the first time since September. The stock cupboard, however, is another story and will have to wait its turn.  As my Grandmother used to say "new dress/grubby knickers" if you get my gist!!  If ANYONE messes it up tomorrow my freedom will be seriously compromised!


----------



## Thellie

Good morning Ladies, another one to flag up on ebay, seems someone is using naughtipidginsnest's photographs in their listing.  The item is www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-MULBERRY...95167844/pt=UK_s_Handbags&hash=item417e7fa164 seller bill0607.  Is this sort of thing becoming more prevalent?


----------



## ratrat

Morning!! still hating the end of March, now counting days...
Sorry to read about evil bay problems, one good thing over being too busy at work is no spending/looking around bags etc!

Have a nice day everybody ... nearly w/e, DD's school finishing today, clock changes and officially Summer then!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Morning!! still hating the end of March, now counting days...
> Sorry to read about evil bay problems, one good thing over being too busy at work is no spending/looking around bags etc!
> 
> Have a nice day everybody ... nearly w/e, DD's school finishing today, clock changes and officially Summer then!



You are always so positive I miss you on here cheering me up!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> No chat these days???? Where is everyone????




I'm still here, just busy lambing sheep


----------



## Thellie

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm still here, just busy lambing sheep


Hope they are all twins


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm still here, just busy lambing sheep



I'm craving a slice of bushmills cheesecake can you send me one!!!! Hope all is going ok you must be really busy


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm craving a slice of bushmills cheesecake can you send me one!!!! Hope all is going ok you must be really busy




Mmm sounds delicious! 
Sorry I missed your birthday 
Yeah it's been very hectic here and I've been a bit run down too which hasn't helped. But I'm staring to feel more like myself now


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Mmm sounds delicious!
> Sorry I missed your birthday
> Yeah it's been very hectic here and I've been a bit run down too which hasn't helped. But I'm staring to feel more like myself now



Not easy I know but you need to take it easy....hard to recover if you are run down...take care


----------



## elvisfan4life

Friday at last...first week back at work seems to have lasted forever......and Mother's Day this weekend...with hopefully a bit warmer weather.....we had hail yesterday. We aren't forecast the blazing heat of down south but a dry slightly warmer weekend would be a nice change


----------



## wee drop o bush

I posted my mums card on Tuesday and had to pay 8 no less to ensure it got there as she lives in Eire and An Post can be a bit hit and miss  
Elvis' no rest for me yet, it'll be another 4 weeks at least till I get my head lifted :rain:


----------



## elvisfan4life

My mums flowers that I ordered to be delivered on Sunday have arrived this morning.....


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon!  ^^ Oh Elvis better early than late!  The flower will be there from the early morning of Mother's day!!

Japanese Mother's day is in May so I just bought card and waiting for 2months, lol

Friday yay


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Afternoon!  ^^ Oh Elvis better early than late!  The flower will be there from the early morning of Mother's day!!
> 
> Japanese Mother's day is in May so I just bought card and waiting for 2months, lol
> 
> Friday yay



Is that the same as in the US? I know they are later than us too...yes you are right...and they haven't started to bloom much yet so hopefully the freesias will be open and smelling nice by sunday


----------



## Lakrits

elvisfan4life said:


> Is that the same as in the US? I know they are later than us too...yes you are right...and they haven't started to bloom much yet so hopefully the freesias will be open and smelling nice by sunday




We also have Mothers day in May, the 25th this year.


----------



## ratrat

Hi Lakrits nice to see you here 

Interesting, Japanese & American's mothers day is 2nd Sunday in May so it's 11th May this year.  My Spanish colleague told me it's 1st Sunday May there.

Our mothers day flower is red carnation - but for the people who no longer have mum they supposed to buy white carnation and appreciate the memory.  Needless to say the price goes about 10times higher on the day!


----------



## bearydown

Mother's Day in the US is the second Sunday in May.


----------



## laura81

Hello all!

Been busy of late so not had a chance to pop on here, how is everyone?


----------



## elvisfan4life

laura81 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Been busy of late so not had a chance to pop on here, how is everyone?



Good to see you back....it's really quiet round here esp today everyone,must be in the sun though,TPF,was also down for a while earlier


----------



## ratrat

Evening!  Oh hello laura81, nice to see you back!

As the first time this year I put out the big washing outside  somehow it made me happy.  But it seems more rain again from Monday though boo, I wanted to bring out sunshine bags to work!! :rain:

Happy mothers day tomorrow everybody - well at least for everybody in the UK!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I managed to get hold of an EW bays so we gave my MIL her pressie earlier today.
Happy Mother's Day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## ratrat

Yawn - my body is telling me it's 1hour early...

New week, 1/4 of 2014 finishes today (when? how!?  lol) have a nice day!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

RR what is the significance of the cherry tree is Japan? One of mine has bloomed and is shedding blossom...the other is only budding


----------



## elvisfan4life

Scary to think a quarter of the year has gone but as least it's the cold winter bit.....unless you live in NOrn irn where winter is 6 months followed by 6 months of bad weather lol


----------



## Dovey123

Had a lovely Mothers Day .It was also my OH 50th birthday .Our 2 lovely daughters got us a weeks holiday in The Lakes at the end of April  It will be the first holiday we have had together in absolutly years !! He dosnt travel very well at all   so The lakes is as far as he will go .Its about 1 1/2 hour drive  

Didnt get anything Mulberry though


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dovey123 said:


> Had a lovely Mothers Day .It was also my OH 50th birthday .Our 2 lovely daughters got us a weeks holiday in The Lakes at the end of April  It will be the first holiday we have had together in absolutly years !! He dosnt travel very well at all   so The lakes is as far as he will go .Its about 1 1/2 hour drive
> 
> Didnt get anything Mulberry though



How lovely...I don't travel well either..we haven't had a holiday since 2011.....I'm going to try and save for one in 2015 so no silly spending for me this year


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> RR what is the significance of the cherry tree is Japan? One of mine has bloomed and is shedding blossom...the other is only budding



 For Japanese, Cherry blossom represent new life, spring, beginning - eg, April is the school/graduate recruits&#12288;start season, with new uniform/new suits, always aganst the background of cherry blossom.

  Also we treasure them more than other flowers because they last only 5days or so, and it falls off gracefully at their best, without remorse.  (The metaphor was used to describe Kamikaze pilots as well.)

  There are so many cherry blossom related Haiku/poems even from thousands years ago, so its deep in our hearts....


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> For Japanese, Cherry blossom represent new life, spring, beginning - eg, April is the school/graduate recruits&#12288;start season, with new uniform/new suits, always aganst the background of cherry blossom.
> 
> Also we treasure them more than other flowers because they last only 5days or so, and it falls off gracefully at their best, without remorse.  (The metaphor was used to describe Kamikaze pilots as well.)
> 
> There are so many cherry blossom related Haiku/poems even from thousands years ago, so its deep in our hearts....



Thank you....how sweet....I never think it,is,spring until the one from my kitchen window is in bloom....I count the years by that tree


----------



## Dovey123

Interesting article in Daily Mail today about the rising prices of designer handbags ....dont know how to link it though !!


----------



## JeniA

Dovey123 said:


> Interesting article in Daily Mail today about the rising prices of designer handbags ....dont know how to link it though !!




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2592942/How-designers-trying-stop-buying-bags.html


----------



## Dovey123

JeniA said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2592942/How-designers-trying-stop-buying-bags.html


Thank you


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Scary to think a quarter of the year has gone but as least it's the cold winter bit.....unless you live in NOrn irn where winter is 6 months followed by 6 months of bad weather lol




True! It was lovely this morning but now it's clouded over and looks set to rain


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> True! It was lovely this morning but now it's clouded over and looks set to rain



My dad used to,say that... 6 months winter and 6 months bad weather......though tbh was the,same here today


----------



## ferrylights

My pre-loved Mulberry Alexa e-bay find (authenticated the lovely tPF ladies) was just delivered while at work and I am feeling a bit deflated instead of excited because even though I LOVE it it was sooo much money and kind of hit me in a big whoosh when I saw the money go out of my bank account...Oh well.  

But the weather is beautiful, I've got the door open at work, and hope everyone is having a fab day so far!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ferrylights take your Alexa out with you for lunch and do some mod shots so we can ooh and ahhh over her. That'll make you feel a bit better


----------



## ferrylights

wee drop o bush said:


> Ferrylights take your Alexa out with you for lunch and do some mod shots so we can ooh and ahhh over her. That'll make you feel a bit better



Aw, excellent idea! She's a bit floppy and needs a purse organiser to fill her out a bit, though! I wasn't going to do a reveal or anything because I'm new and a bit shy, but also because she is pre-loved and not brand spanking new. However, I'm out for lunch in a bit so will post a few pictures


----------



## wee drop o bush

No Reveals!!!  :lolots:
Don't be shy, we are all very friendly here and LOVE reveals


----------



## ferrylights

wee drop o bush said:


> No Reveals!!!  :lolots:
> Don't be shy, we are all very friendly here and LOVE reveals


Okay I've taken some pictures and done a reveal on your advice!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw your reveal thread, it's a great bag. Enjoy


----------



## elvisfan4life

ferrylights said:


> My pre-loved Mulberry Alexa e-bay find (authenticated the lovely tPF ladies) was just delivered while at work and I am feeling a bit deflated instead of excited because even though I LOVE it it was sooo much money and kind of hit me in a big whoosh when I saw the money go out of my bank account...Oh well.
> 
> But the weather is beautiful, I've got the door open at work, and hope everyone is having a fab day so far!



We all have felt that Hun.....it's natural as these bags cost a lot even preloved....but think how much you will use her and work out cost per wear ...in the long run she will pay her way


----------



## elvisfan4life

ferrylights said:


> Aw, excellent idea! She's a bit floppy and needs a purse organiser to fill her out a bit, though! I wasn't going to do a reveal or anything because I'm new and a bit shy, but also because she is pre-loved and not brand spanking new. However, I'm out for lunch in a bit so will post a few pictures



Don't be shy one bag or 100 new or old as the hills we love them all


----------



## aerinha

It goes long enough between my sales on eBay that I forget why I vow never to do it again. Besides ridiculous fees that force me to over price items to break even you get all the questions from people who either didn't read the description or think if they ask you will say no international shipping does not apply to them. On and then there are insults to the item veiled as questions because someone hopes you will think it is worth less than listed and change the price. And the people who write asking you to stop the auction and sell it to them personally at half price when it isn't a make an offer listing. Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!

Thank you ladies for letting me vent


----------



## tortoiseperson

aerinha said:


> It goes long enough between my sales on eBay that I forget why I vow never to do it again. Besides ridiculous fees that force me to over price items to break even you get all the questions from people who either didn't read the description or think if they ask you will say no international shipping does not apply to them. On and then there are insults to the item veiled as questions because someone hopes you will think it is worth less than listed and change the price. And the people who write asking you to stop the auction and sell it to them personally at half price when it isn't a make an offer listing. Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!)


This is why many of us use the services of agencies such as Labels Most Wanted or Naughtipidgins Nest.


----------



## aerinha

tortoiseperson said:


> This is why many of us use the services of agencies such as Labels Most Wanted or Naughtipidgins Nest.



I am thinking of going the consignment route with it.  On one hand I prefer the bag stay under my "protection" but there are so many hassels with ebay.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Very foggy here today can't see a thing


----------



## ratrat

Morning!

Very dusty around here - yesterday it was very foggy and many LHR flights were cancelled (& messed up our company event on the continent!  which means a lot of figure correction to come... grrr)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/met-office-warns-london-south-saharan-dust-storm-143815313.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Event on the continent sounds a bit grand ratters

Can't tell if we have pollution here still can't see a thing with the thick fog!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

We've had a sea fog every morning for the past couple of weeks, but it usually clears by around 8.00a.m, leaving behind it a lovely sunny day. Not today though - bit grey today - but at least it's dry..........


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> Morning!
> 
> Very dusty around here - yesterday it was very foggy and many LHR flights were cancelled (& messed up our company event on the continent!  which means a lot of figure correction to come... grrr)
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/met-office-warns-london-south-saharan-dust-storm-143815313.html




Oooh - sounds nice.........Sounds rather "posh" -  Will you be going??


----------



## Fuzzog

aerinha said:


> It goes long enough between my sales on eBay that I forget why I vow never to do it again. Besides ridiculous fees that force me to over price items to break even you get all the questions from people who either didn't read the description or think if they ask you will say no international shipping does not apply to them. On and then there are insults to the item veiled as questions because someone hopes you will think it is worth less than listed and change the price. And the people who write asking you to stop the auction and sell it to them personally at half price when it isn't a make an offer listing. Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for letting me vent



Oh, I'm so glad I'm not alone here!! - Although I do sympathise, it's extremely frustrating.

An item I listed recently on Ebay, which clearly stated UK postage free with no mention of International Postage, out of the 12 offers I received on the bag, ten of them were from China. When I thanked the buyers for their interest but explained that overseas shipping would be chargeable, two of them got really narky with me!!


----------



## Fuzzog

Had some free time today, so went for a browse around the shops. Shouldn't have really - Off to Paris next week ( treat for Hubby - just the 2 of us going), so thought I'd look for some walking shoes.

Didn't end up with "walking" shoes, as such, but did manage to get some Red or Dead ankle boots from Schuh, which match Oxblood Daria. Just need to find out before Tuesday, if I can walk long distance in them...........................


These were the boots.................


----------



## Fuzzog

And, in case the boots aren't comfy enough, and I need a hands free bag for shopping, I got hold of this today - I collected it from the parcel depot....................




Old and well used, but perfect for my needs..............


----------



## Fuzzog

JeniA said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2592942/How-designers-trying-stop-buying-bags.html



Oooh - interesting - Thanks!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fuzzog I like your bag and your boots


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> Oooh - sounds nice.........Sounds rather "posh" -  Will you be going??



No I'm quietly counting beans in the quiet office -   Nothing posh!

Have a lovely time in Paris, gorgeous boots, try to wear them around before you go though!  Lovely good old M too, congrats!

Nice to bump into you anyway!!


----------



## ratrat

Air is very murky - 

Take care everybody & enjoy your choice of bag whichever it may be...


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Air is very murky -
> 
> Take care everybody & enjoy your choice of bag whichever it may be...



Too foggy here to even see if the air is murky


----------



## Fuzzog

Still grey here today - the sea mist lifted but it didn't make much difference!!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

wee drop o bush said:


> Fuzzog I like your bag and your boots



Thank you!!

The boots are going back though, I'm afraid. When I got them home and put them with Oxblood Daria, they're much lighter than my bag, so not for me I'm afraid.......

Looks like I'll be wearing my good old Clarks then......


----------



## elvisfan4life

Shame about the boots fuzzog...have a fab time


----------



## elvisfan4life

Less foggy here today wonder if it was that pollution rare than fog....still grey and,more rain but at least you can see today..and thank goodness it's Friday. Got a 2 hour team meeting conference call to survive this morning


----------



## Fuzzog

Absolutely gorgeous day here today!!! Temperature gauge in the car reads 23 degrees as I'm sitting outside school waiting!!!! Loooooovely!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fantastic news on michael schumacher I'm so happy I could cry.....hope he is breathing on his own already...it sounds so much more positive than before..he will have years of recovery ahead but this is the breakthrough I have been praying for....come on schumi


----------



## wee drop o bush

Today has been quite warm so I finally was able to début my Mulberry jelly sandals 


I got compliments about them too, they are perfect


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Fantastic news on michael schumacher I'm so happy I could cry.....hope he is breathing on his own already...it sounds so much more positive than before..he will have years of recovery ahead but this is the breakthrough I have been praying for....come on schumi




Isn't it wonderful &#127775;


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Isn't it wonderful &#127775;



Every little bit of good news is so brilliant....have said a thank you to God today..amd prayed for further recovery


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Today has been quite warm so I finally was able to début my Mulberry jelly sandals
> View attachment 2567171
> 
> I got compliments about them too, they are perfect



I'm impressed....we have had rain

Btw thanks for,telling me about bob and berts had some lovely cake ad coffee in there when I was home on a rare free moment....didnt get to try the bushmills inn or the other restaurant ...next time


----------



## Fuzzog

wee drop o bush said:


> Today has been quite warm so I finally was able to début my Mulberry jelly sandals
> View attachment 2567171
> 
> I got compliments about them too, they are perfect



Oh, I like those!! Very dainty!!


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> Today has been quite warm so I finally was able to début my Mulberry jelly sandals
> View attachment 2567171
> 
> I got compliments about them too, they are perfect



Oh very nice, my toe nails are bare atm -   Looks great on the jelly M


----------



## ratrat

Morning - surprised to hear the news  far too young.  

RIP


----------



## ratrat

My work brain is just about reaching April today.. yay (?)  

Totally random thing, but we just found our new bedside light with LED bulb interfere DAB radio - why new technology create more problem than before!!! So now we cannot have both at the same time - 21st century indeed....

At least sunny outside, have a nice day


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning rattie 
It's so terribly sad about Peaches Geldoff :rain:
Sir Bob Geldoff is a compassionate, generous man and my heart is breaking for him


----------



## elvisfan4life

Such a shame a young life lost and two little boys with no mummy.....but I really can't see why it is such news ....it's more a private family tragedy to me


----------



## lauren_t

So sad about Peaches Geldof, I was in the pub yesterday when I found out and so had to do a double-take! 

Missed out on an oak, possibly deer brown del rey today. Slightly gutted but I wasn't sure so I'm holding out for something preloved


----------



## elvisfan4life

Over 25000 people apparently thnk OP is,innocent?


----------



## lauren_t

elvisfan4life said:


> Over 25000 people apparently thnk OP is,innocent?



I thought he was as guilty as, but hearing his defence live this morning has made me question it, but there are a couple of things that don't match up for me quite yet to make a decisive opinion.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lauren_t said:


> I thought he was as guilty as, but hearing his defence live this morning has made me question it, but there are a couple of things that don't match up for me quite yet to make a decisive opinion.



If,his version is true why didnt reeva call out to him before he shot into the door?


----------



## lauren_t

elvisfan4life said:


> If,his version is true why didnt reeva call out to him before he shot into the door?



True, also he told Reeva to 'get down and call the police' despite not seeing her? I know he assumed she was next to him. what also doesn't make sense to me is why she was opening the window seeing as OP supposedly turned the fans on and shut the curtains? then I read somewhere that the forensic report said she only had a teaspoon of liquid in her bladder so there wasn't any need for her to use the toilet. my guess is OP is leaving out an argument (maybe she was trying to escape but couldn't get past him??) in order to get a manslaughter charge than murder. 

The way the media has dealt with this case is pretty awful though, it should all be done in private seeing as papers like the daily mail had the indecency to publish images of the blood-spattered toilet she was killed on.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Today was truly awful to listen to..the gasps of the crowd as he was forced to walk to that door on his stumps and in shorts and t shirt...and the total breakdown at the end...just awful

But he has contradicted himself today...at the bail hearing he said reeva was asleep I bed when he went to get the fan in..today he said she was wake and rolled over and spoke to him? The prosecutor will rip into him about that on cross examination.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think the teaspoon of liquid in her bladder helps him as it implies she had gone to the toilet and just voided her bladder  leaving only a small trace found at the autopsy? But why take 2 mobiles to the loo? Why not say im going to the loo as they were both awake?


----------



## laura81

Well, I've just waved DH off to New York this morning and it's just over a month till I'm joining him!

Still feels surreal!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Today was truly awful to listen to..the gasps of the crowd as he was forced to walk to that door on his stumps and in shorts and t shirt...and the total breakdown at the end...just awful
> 
> But he has contradicted himself today...at the bail hearing he said reeva was asleep I bed when he went to get the fan in..today he said she was wake and rolled over and spoke to him? The prosecutor will rip into him about that on cross examination.




I watched the live coverage up to that point but I couldn't stomach any more so I turned it off :rain:


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Well, I've just waved DH off to New York this morning and it's just over a month till I'm joining him!
> 
> Still feels surreal!




Wow! I'm excited for you 
I hope you don't miss your DH too badly :buttercup:


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow! I'm excited for you
> I hope you don't miss your DH too badly :buttercup:




I'm used to him being away, I'll enjoy the peace with just me and the dogs!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yes I know what you mean


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> Well, I've just waved DH off to New York this morning and it's just over a month till I'm joining him!
> 
> Still feels surreal!


Ah! I hope that you don't miss him too much laura. I've not been keeping up here, but are you joining him for a holiday? X


----------



## laura81

beaver232 said:


> Ah! I hope that you don't miss him too much laura. I've not been keeping up here, but are you joining him for a holiday? X




He won a massive contract, so we're moving over for 8-12 months!

He's going over to get things sorted with the house and I'm packing us up here!


----------



## always dreaming

laura81 said:


> He won a massive contract, so we're moving over for 8-12 months!
> 
> He's going over to get things sorted with the house and I'm packing us up here!



Wow all sounding very exciting. X


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> He won a massive contract, so we're moving over for 8-12 months!
> 
> He's going over to get things sorted with the house and I'm packing us up here!


That's fantastic and so very exciting! Congratulations. Which part are you going to? X


----------



## laura81

beaver232 said:


> That's fantastic and so very exciting! Congratulations. Which part are you going to? X




It doesn't feel real yet!

The company that's contracting him has rented a house in Nassau County for us, Dan is scouting it out this week for us!


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> Well, I've just waved DH off to New York this morning and it's just over a month till I'm joining him!
> 
> Still feels surreal!





laura81 said:


> I'm used to him being away, I'll enjoy the peace with just me and the dogs!



wow this already happening -  how exciting, fantastic chance/experience!!

It's kind of other way round for me with DH atm, one of DH's long term contract with many business trips had completed recently, so he comes home everyday... OK I still love him but I miss my 'free evenings'... 

Are you/will you be able to taking the dogs with you???


----------



## ratrat

Thursday at last, nearly w/e, then 4days' weeks to come...  Though we are not doing anything this Easter, since DD is revising for AS level like hell atm - then the next year again for A2.  Who set the Easter just before the exam period (or who set the exam period just after the Easter, lol)!

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## laura81

The dogs have their papers and are ready to go!

I'm just trying to decide which bags will be coming with me!

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## beadharmony

The magnets in my Mulberry Alexa has kinda weakened. Does anybody know if I can have these magnets replaced and how/where to send it to? Thank you,


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> The dogs have their papers and are ready to go!
> 
> I'm just trying to decide which bags will be coming with me!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!




Laura I can't believe it's happening already ! Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## Cupcake2008

Hi everyone! Haven't been around in a while - work, year-end, exams, urgh! Missing my tpf fixes! Hope everyone's well!

Laura - omg, feels like you only moved into your new house not long ago and your kind of moving out of the country now! Wow!!!  Good luck with everything x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been around in a while - work, year-end, exams, urgh! Missing my tpf fixes! Hope everyone's well!
> 
> Laura - omg, feels like you only moved into your new house not long ago and your kind of moving out of the country now! Wow!!!  Good luck with everything x


Missed you cupcake. How are you?
On a well deserved break to the Caribbean. It has been so hectic and I am mentally exhausted after the phd.
Currently in Saint Lucia and our first day out to the beach DH has burnt to a crisp!!! Even with spf50 sunblock.
Sigh. I guess he was not made for the sun


----------



## handbagahholic

CPrincessUK said:


> Missed you cupcake. How are you?
> On a well deserved break to the Caribbean. It has been so hectic and I am mentally exhausted after the phd.
> Currently in Saint Lucia and our first day out to the beach DH has burnt to a crisp!!! Even with spf50 sunblock.
> Sigh. I guess he was not made for the sun




Ohh hope your having a wonderful break after all your hard work cp  you really deserve it,


----------



## laura81

I know, it feels completely surreal!  I've got so much to do before me & the mutts go over though.

One of our friends is going to be house sitting for us, so at least that's one thing I don't need to worry about!

DH has reassured me that Ill  love the house over there, so I'm getting excited now.


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> Ohh hope your having a wonderful break after all your hard work cp  you really deserve it,


Thank you


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> I know, it feels completely surreal!  I've got so much to do before me & the mutts go over though.
> 
> One of our friends is going to be house sitting for us, so at least that's one thing I don't need to worry about!
> 
> DH has reassured me that Ill  love the house over there, so I'm getting excited now.


Very exciting Laura. I am sure it will be a fabulous experience.


----------



## Cupcake2008

CPrincessUK said:


> Missed you cupcake. How are you?
> On a well deserved break to the Caribbean. It has been so hectic and I am mentally exhausted after the phd.
> Currently in Saint Lucia and our first day out to the beach DH has burnt to a crisp!!! Even with spf50 sunblock.
> Sigh. I guess he was not made for the sun


 
I've been good, CP.  More exams in June and I should be studying right now....oops!

Congrats on getting through your phd...definitely a well-deserved holiday!  Ouch, your DH is burnt already on the first day on the beach!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> I know, it feels completely surreal! I've got so much to do before me & the mutts go over though.
> 
> One of our friends is going to be house sitting for us, so at least that's one thing I don't need to worry about!
> 
> DH has reassured me that Ill love the house over there, so I'm getting excited now.


 
I'm excited for you!  When do you go and how long for?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cupcake2008 said:


> I've been good, CP.  More exams in June and I should be studying right now....oops!
> 
> Congrats on getting through your phd...definitely a well-deserved holiday!  Ouch, your DH is burnt already on the first day on the beach!!


Good luck with the exams. I am fed up of studying at the moment!
Poor DH wasn't made for sun  I didn't realise he would burn so badly even with sunblock. Oh dear.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

beadharmony said:


> The magnets in my Mulberry Alexa has kinda weakened. Does anybody know if I can have these magnets replaced and how/where to send it to? Thank you,


Mulberry can replace them. You need to contact their repair centre at Shepton Mallet, details can be found here:

http://www.mulberry.com/customer-services/care-and-repairs

Don't forget to include a repairs form:

http://www.mulberry.com/medias/sys_master/h48/h98/8799517933598/Mulberry_Repair_Request_Form.pdf


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> I know, it feels completely surreal!  I've got so much to do before me & the mutts go over though.
> 
> One of our friends is going to be house sitting for us, so at least that's one thing I don't need to worry about!
> 
> DH has reassured me that Ill  love the house over there, so I'm getting excited now.




I'm excited for you


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> Missed you cupcake. How are you?
> On a well deserved break to the Caribbean. It has been so hectic and I am mentally exhausted after the phd.
> Currently in Saint Lucia and our first day out to the beach DH has burnt to a crisp!!! Even with spf50 sunblock.
> Sigh. I guess he was not made for the sun




That all sounds wonderful apart from the sunburn


----------



## Fuzzog

laura81 said:


> He won a massive contract, so we're moving over for 8-12 months!
> 
> He's going over to get things sorted with the house and I'm packing us up here!



Oh wow - that sounds sooooooi exciting!!!! I'm sure it'll be fabulous!!


----------



## Fuzzog

We're back from Paris.  Had an amazing time - the architecture is sublime!!!!!

Didn't go mad on Rue De Montagne. I did treat myself to a keyring from Lancel though. I couldn't justify getting a bag - not when I have a new central heating system to organise!!!


We've had beautiful weather - I hope it's been lovely for everyone else.....


----------



## beadharmony

Mooshooshoo said:


> Mulberry can replace them. You need to contact their repair centre at Shepton Mallet, details can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/customer-services/care-and-repairs
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to include a repairs form:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/medias/sys_master/h48/h98/8799517933598/Mulberry_Repair_Request_Form.pdf




Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> The dogs have their papers and are ready to go!
> 
> I'm just trying to decide which bags will be coming with me!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



Glad it's all sorted :doggie:



CPrincessUK said:


> Missed you cupcake. How are you?
> On a well deserved break to the Caribbean. It has been so hectic and I am mentally exhausted after the phd.
> Currently in Saint Lucia and our first day out to the beach DH has burnt to a crisp!!! Even with spf50 sunblock.
> Sigh. I guess he was not made for the sun



Wish I were there CP, sounds devine - we will be going back to Jamaica this Xmas, Caribbean has such special atmosphere - it's only.... 8months! grrr    Hope DH will recover well, my DH is the same he is either white or red.



Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been around in a while - work, year-end, exams, urgh! Missing my tpf fixes! Hope everyone's well!



welcome back Cupcake, join the year-end (hate) club, I'm the grumpy old chair person though!


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> We're back from Paris.  Had an amazing time - the architecture is sublime!!!!!
> 
> Didn't go mad on Rue De Montagne. I did treat myself to a keyring from Lancel though. I couldn't justify getting a bag - not when I have a new central heating system to organise!!!
> 
> We've had beautiful weather - I hope it's been lovely for everyone else.....



welcome back Fuzzog, glad you had lovely time & the weather was good for you - you brought back the nice weather for the UK this week


----------



## ratrat

Sunny Monday, only 4 days to go!


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> welcome back Fuzzog, glad you had lovely time & the weather was good for you - you brought back the nice weather for the UK this week



Isn't it gorgeous?!?!? &#128516;


----------



## Fuzzog

Advice needed please.......

I've changed the colour of one of my Large Daria Hobos. What was once mouse grey is now navy blue - and looks rather scrumptious with my new navy Lancel tassel keyring!!!

Can anyone please recommend something I can use to seal in the colour ?  I've tested the colour with baby wipes, and the colour is staying fast, but I just want to make extra certain before taking it out in the rain - when it returns. 

Thank you!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mammee101

Hi I  am new here and would like some advice on solf calf fur print, do any of you experts have any experience with this leather? Is it hardwearing? Thanks in advance
I would post a reveal but unable to do so!


----------



## Fuzzog

sandyatab said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need a few responses on my survey about designer brands. It's for my college degree and I would be eternally grateful if any of you guys could spare a minute to fill it in. It's only 6 simple questions
> 
> The amazing people on this forum are exactly the kind of people I need to hear from, so your responses would be incredibly helpful!
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/C3BX8KB
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sandy



Done!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ratrat said:


> Glad it's all sorted :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I were there CP, sounds devine - we will be going back to Jamaica this Xmas, Caribbean has such special atmosphere - it's only.... 8months! grrr    Hope DH will recover well, my DH is the same he is either white or red.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back Cupcake, join the year-end (hate) club, I'm the grumpy old chair person though!



I feel sorry for my DH but slightly annoyed as we haven't been able to do much but lie by the pool in the shade, read and eat  I just didn't realise he would burn so easily or I would have kept a closer eye on him reapplying sunblock. Silly old DH. Jealous you are going to Jamaica at Christmas.


----------



## Ser

Finally managed few days away to Northumberland...not as exotic as the Caribbean CP  but at least the sun is shining  it's also where we got engaged at Christmas so lovely to be back. Spot the kota in the garden....fiance very excited to bbq.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mammee101 said:


> Hi I  am new here and would like some advice on solf calf fur print, do any of you experts have any experience with this leather? Is it hardwearing? Thanks in advance
> I would post a reveal but unable to do so!



Hi and welcome I have posted a reply on one of your other posts..hope it helps


----------



## Mammee101

Thanks for the reply elvisfan4life, much appreciated


----------



## Cupcake2008

ratrat said:


> Glad it's all sorted :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I were there CP, sounds devine - we will be going back to Jamaica this Xmas, Caribbean has such special atmosphere - it's only.... 8months! grrr    Hope DH will recover well, my DH is the same he is either white or red.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back Cupcake, join the year-end (hate) club, I'm the grumpy old chair person though!




You don't sound even the slightest bit as grumpy as our old chairman - I've only ever seen him smile on his photo for our annual report!

And your the most glamorous chairperson I've ever seen 

Caribbean sounds amazing for Christmas....the way time is going, it'll be here in no time at all!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ser said:


> Finally managed few days away to Northumberland...not as exotic as the Caribbean CP  but at least the sun is shining  it's also where we got engaged at Christmas so lovely to be back. Spot the kota in the garden....fiance very excited to bbq.




Congrats on your engagement, Ser!  Sounds lovely for you to be back in Northumberland when the sun is shining


----------



## Cupcake2008

Fuzzog said:


> We're back from Paris.  Had an amazing time - the architecture is sublime!!!!!
> 
> Didn't go mad on Rue De Montagne. I did treat myself to a keyring from Lancel though. I couldn't justify getting a bag - not when I have a new central heating system to organise!!!
> 
> 
> We've had beautiful weather - I hope it's been lovely for everyone else.....




Aah Paris! My favourite city in the world! I'm very jealous but glad Paris gave you a good time


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Hi ladies. I haven't posted in here before but have a rare day off sans toddler! I've been for a run, broken a window blind and am now back in bed with coffee & a slice of colomba.


----------



## Ser

Cupcake2008 said:


> Congrats on your engagement, Ser!  Sounds lovely for you to be back in Northumberland when the sun is shining



Thanks cupcake  enjoying another sunny day


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser congrats on the engagement 

Fuzzog Ooh! Post pics of the dyed Daria please


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fuzzog said:


> Done!!




Me too. I remember desperately trying to get people to take part in experiments and fill in questionnaires for my dissertation. Good luck


----------



## mumsqueak

Hi, can anyone tell me if the small Effie  satchel was ever made with the big tree logo on? Thank you


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Finally managed few days away to Northumberland...not as exotic as the Caribbean CP  but at least the sun is shining  it's also where we got engaged at Christmas so lovely to be back. Spot the kota in the garden....fiance very excited to bbq.


Beautiful and congrats on the engagement.


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful and congrats on the engagement.



Thanks CP &#9786;


----------



## Cupcake2008

mumsqueak said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if the small Effie  satchel was ever made with the big tree logo on? Thank you




Hi mumsqueak, they did this one and changed to the smaller embossed logo two or three seasons ago.

Is this what you were after?


----------



## mumsqueak

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi mumsqueak, they did this one and changed to the smaller embossed logo two or three seasons ago.
> 
> Is this what you were after?
> 
> View attachment 2581536


Yes it is, do you know if they made the smaller  size satchel  and the larger size  satchel with the big tree  or just the larger size satchel?  Thank you.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have a feeling that they did make it in a small size, I'm pretty certain that was the last season before the tree became smaller.


----------



## mumsqueak

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a feeling that they did make it in a small size, I'm pretty certain that was the last season before the tree became smaller.


Thank you that's very helpful, I would prefer the smaller size with the big tree,  just need to track one down!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'd really love the pebbled beige wrinkled patent Effie. That's my biggest regret regarding Mulberry. I hadn't purchased any M yet and I balked at the price...silly me!


----------



## Fuzzog

wee drop o bush said:


> Ser congrats on the engagement
> 
> Fuzzog Ooh! Post pics of the dyed Daria please



Ok!!&#128522;

Here goes.........




With Lancel keyring attached - quite a good match!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Fuzzog

Oops!! Sorry it's on the side!! No idea why that happens......

Rubbish lighting I'm afraid - in real life the colours match beautifully!!!

At least now I'll get to use it -  I'm more a navy person than grey.......

Just need to make the colour "fast" now......


----------



## taiken

okay, I need to have a rant and not sure this is even the place to do it...  All the same...

 It was only on Friday I lost out on getting the Piccadilly that I had longed for forever.  I have subsequently now got a Bayswater instead but still keeping my eye out for a Piccadilly.  I have just checked on eBay and the Piccadilly that I missed out on is back on  sale by another seller (who has previously been reported for selling a fake mulberry bag) for a whopping £210 more than she paid for it!  I am so mad!  An old Piccadilly is really hard to come by and I wanted this for personal use. I realise some people are in the business to make money but  how much profit does one need to make?  Surely, this is pure greed?  





Gutted.  rant over...


----------



## ratrat

Fuzzog said:


> Ok!!&#128522;
> 
> Here goes.........
> 
> View attachment 2581911
> 
> 
> With Lancel keyring attached - quite a good match!!



wow well done, so perfect!  did you cover the metal etc??
Anyway, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## ratrat

Ser said:


> Finally managed few days away to Northumberland...not as exotic as the Caribbean CP  but at least the sun is shining  it's also where we got engaged at Christmas so lovely to be back. Spot the kota in the garden....fiance very excited to bbq.



Lovely view & how romantic...


----------



## ratrat

LizzieAlexa said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't posted in here before but have a rare day off sans toddler! I've been for a run, broken a window blind and am now back in bed with coffee & a slice of colomba.



Hope you enjoyed your time - I sometimes miss toddler chasing time.. enjoy both world while you can  with some handbags from time to time...!!


----------



## ratrat

Sunny end of week!  But forecast says heavy rain on Sunday - which we were planning going out, lol 

anyway long w/e yay ---- have a nice day everybody


----------



## Fuzzog

ratrat said:


> wow well done, so perfect!  did you cover the metal etc??
> Anyway, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous



Thank you!!

I did!!

I protected the metal before colouring. I did get a tiny bit on the little nobbly bits on the strap, but they wiped off, so she looks FAB!!!

Any suggestions of what I can use to fix the colour???? It's not wiping off excessively - I suppose it's like the "colour transfer" coloured leather suffers from universally - but I would like to use it with lighter colours in the Summer.......................

I am researching it - if I find anything, I'll post up about it, after tryng.............


----------



## ferrylights

Good morning! I work on the same street as mulberry hq, and wall by it every day. Thought of you all this morning


----------



## lauren_t

Thinking about getting a preloved regular Alexa for an everyday bag in black or possibly oak. Good idea or not? Only because I find my small Bryn is more of an evening bag than an everyday.


----------



## Ser

lauren_t said:


> Thinking about getting a preloved regular Alexa for an everyday bag in black or possibly oak. Good idea or not? Only because I find my small Bryn is more of an evening bag than an everyday.



I have a regular oak Alexa and a regular black Bryn. I tend to use the Bryn for work as it's more smart and I use my Alexa at the weekend as it's more slouchy and casual and I like the oak look with my jeans and uggs. The regular Alexa is bigger than the regular Bryn and fits all I need so recommend it


----------



## Wordsworth

ferrylights said:


> Good morning! I work on the same street as mulberry hq, and wall by it every day. Thought of you all this morning


 
Please tell me that the office door locks using a giant postman's lock with padlock


----------



## laura81

What a glorious day!

I hope everyone who has the long weekend is out enjoying it!

I'm giving myself the day off from packing and work, and I'm sitting out in the sun with the dogs!

Received a lovely hamper today from DH with a bottle of Hendricks gin, hotel chocolaté goodies and some new baking books for my Easter!

I'm trying to decide when it's acceptable to have gin and chocolate for lunch...!


----------



## mimott

taiken said:


> okay, I need to have a rant and not sure this is even the place to do it...  All the same...
> 
> It was only on Friday I lost out on getting the Piccadilly that I had longed for forever.  I have subsequently now got a Bayswater instead but still keeping my eye out for a Piccadilly.  I have just checked on eBay and the Piccadilly that I missed out on is back on  sale by another seller (who has previously been reported for selling a fake mulberry bag) for a whopping £210 more than she paid for it!  I am so mad!  An old Piccadilly is really hard to come by and I wanted this for personal use. I realise some people are in the business to make money but  how much profit does one need to make?  Surely, this is pure greed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted.  rant over...


Just saw a grey Piccadilly on ebay. It came up in worldwide, I think it is from Korea....


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> What a glorious day!
> 
> I hope everyone who has the long weekend is out enjoying it!
> 
> I'm giving myself the day off from packing and work, and I'm sitting out in the sun with the dogs!
> 
> Received a lovely hamper today from DH with a bottle of Hendricks gin, hotel chocolaté goodies and some new baking books for my Easter!
> 
> I'm trying to decide when it's acceptable to have gin and chocolate for lunch...!




Sounds wonderful Laura  your DH is so thoughtful. And yes it is acceptable to have chocies and gin for lunch


----------



## Ser

laura81 said:


> What a glorious day!
> 
> I hope everyone who has the long weekend is out enjoying it!
> 
> I'm giving myself the day off from packing and work, and I'm sitting out in the sun with the dogs!
> 
> Received a lovely hamper today from DH with a bottle of Hendricks gin, hotel chocolaté goodies and some new baking books for my Easter!
> 
> I'm trying to decide when it's acceptable to have gin and chocolate for lunch...!



Aww very thoughtful dh  I've just recently got back into my baking, I made a batch of cupcakes for everyone at our holiday cottage  New York sounds exciting...have you decided which mulberrys will join you?


----------



## laura81

handbagahholic said:


> Sounds wonderful Laura  your DH is so thoughtful. And yes it is acceptable to have chocies and gin for lunch




Not so good for my waistline! So far, I've baked (and ate most of) a massive Cake, demolished half an Easter egg and the gin is going down a treat!


----------



## jama

Ser said:


> I have a regular oak Alexa and a regular black Bryn. I tend to use the Bryn for work as it's more smart and I use my Alexa at the weekend as it's more slouchy and casual and I like the oak look with my jeans and uggs. The regular Alexa is bigger than the regular Bryn and fits all I need so recommend it



After seeing Sarah Jessica Parker's movie; i decided to have an Alexa as my work bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Happy Easter to all...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mooshooshoo said:


> Happy Easter to all...
> 
> 
> 
> millan.net/minimations/toolminis/animal_hareiam.gif




You too 
Happy Easter


----------



## Wordsworth

Here's hoping the Easter Bunny brings us all chocolate Mulberries this year!


----------



## Dovey123

I see Flannels have 10% off this weekend .As much as i am dying to buy a new Mulberry i am  holding out for summer sales    Hope its a good one  Is everybody else ?

Is there a new ,cheaper ,range coming out around the same time ??


----------



## Wordsworth

Dovey123 said:


> I see Flannels have 10% off this weekend .As much as i am dying to buy a new Mulberry i am  holding out for summer sales    Hope its a good one  Is everybody else ?
> 
> Is there a new ,cheaper ,range coming out around the same time ??



I want a purse but have decided to wait for the sale. I suspect I'll end up picking up a bag on the sale too but there's nothing I'll be urgently trying to track down this time round.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dovey123 said:


> I see Flannels have 10% off this weekend .As much as i am dying to buy a new Mulberry i am  holding out for summer sales    Hope its a good one  Is everybody else ?
> 
> Is there a new ,cheaper ,range coming out around the same time ??



Mulberry aren't included in the Flannel's discount Dovey


----------



## Dovey123

Mooshooshoo said:


> Mulberry aren't included in the Flannel's discount Dovey
> 
> millan.net/minimations/smileys/choceggsmiley.gif


Oh right .I just saw a post someone had put on .At 10% i wasnt even tempted to have a look !!


----------



## laura81

What a lovely day it is up here in Glasgow!  Going to take advantage of the dry weather and get all my bags out for a good colonil gel/ lack polish & spray!

I'm having a mulberry dilemma!  One of my 'wish I had bought that' bags have appeared on eBay, but it's priced way above what it was at the outlet and I'm so tempted but know I'm being silly contemplating it!!


----------



## Dovey123

laura81 said:


> What a lovely day it is up here in Glasgow!  Going to take advantage of the dry weather and get all my bags out for a good colonil gel/ lack polish & spray!
> 
> I'm having a mulberry dilemma!  One of my 'wish I had bought that' bags have appeared on eBay, but it's priced way above what it was at the outlet and I'm so tempted but know I'm being silly contemplating it!!


Dont do it !!!


----------



## laura81

Dovey123 said:


> Dont do it !!!




I'm going to be sensible! It's about £150 more than I think it was in the outlet!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

laura81 said:


> I'm going to be sensible! It's about £150 more than I think it was in the outlet!




If it is like 10% more then it's fair enough. It could be that they bought it @ the outlet and just trying to cover their cost & eBay fee. But @£150 more you might just wait. They may lower the price after realising that no one would buy @ that price


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> If it is like 10% more then it's fair enough. It could be that they bought it @ the outlet and just trying to cover their cost & eBay fee. But @£150 more you might just wait. They may lower the price after realising that no one would buy @ that price



Seller may have purchased at full price though? Not everyone is reselling outlet stock


----------



## laura81

The value of pre-loved bags for me are what I'm willing to pay for them, and I can't justify this one just now!

If it's something I've missed in an outlet, I'll limit myself to that price, as I could quite easily get too carried away!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

laura81 said:


> The value of pre-loved bags for me are what I'm willing to pay for them, and I can't justify this one just now!
> 
> If it's something I've missed in an outlet, I'll limit myself to that price, as I could quite easily get too carried away!



Agreed Laura, I think they are all worth what we're willing to pay. Just suggesting that not all the bags being sold will have been bought at outlets or in the sales. Sounds like a very sensible purchase policy


----------



## geoff1964

Hi! Im very new...i only joined today x im looking to buy my first mulberry...its gonna have to be second hand though so currently avidly searching ebay x any tips or advice would be appreciated x


----------



## laura81

geoff1964 said:


> Hi! Im very new...i only joined today x im looking to buy my first mulberry...its gonna have to be second hand though so currently avidly searching ebay x any tips or advice would be appreciated x




Welcome!

Do you have a particular bag in mind?

If you are going to bid on eBay, there is a fantastic authentication thread on here that can check its genuine for you before you bid!


----------



## geoff1964

Thanks for the speedy response x im looking at a tan bayswater tote x something big and roomy x


----------



## laura81

geoff1964 said:


> Thanks for the speedy response x im looking at a tan bayswater tote x something big and roomy x




Good classic choice!

Keep an eye on http://naughtipidginsnest.co.uk  she stocks some lovely pre-loved bags.


----------



## geoff1964

Thanks for that x ive just looked and she doesnt have the one im looking for x i will keep an eye out on ebay x


----------



## geoff1964

There is a lovely tan bayswater tote on ebay at the moment x how do i check if its genuine or not?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

geoff1964 said:


> There is a lovely tan bayswater tote on ebay at the moment x how do i check if its genuine or not?



Welcome to the forum Geoff. 

Post the details of the bag here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html

If you read the very first post in this thread it explains what details you need to include when you post.


----------



## geoff1964

Cheers x will do x


----------



## geoff1964

That link doesnt take me anywhere x i will try to find it manually x thank you for your help though x


----------



## ImeldaM

geoff1964 said:


> That link doesnt take me anywhere x i will try to find it manually x thank you for your help though x



There's an oak NVT Bayswater here    http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/   It's a fabulous site from which many of us have purchased bags and you can be confident they are authentic.  Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Betsy2712

laura81 said:


> I'm going to be sensible! It's about £150 more than I think it was in the outlet!



You could contact the seller to ask if they will accept offers? Nothing to lose there.. keep watching it you never know it might go down if doesn't sell.


----------



## Dovey123

Not much left in Kafka sale ....Are there going to be some reveals on here this week ??
Its about time !!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

2 parcels coming tomorrow. Reveal on way.


----------



## Dovey123

Yorkshiregal said:


> 2 parcels coming tomorrow. Reveal on way.


Yayyyy  Any hints now ?


----------



## nevertoolate

Hi, does anyone know if Mulberry do any unlined purses or pouches?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Yorkshiregal said:


> 2 parcels coming tomorrow. Reveal on way.





Dovey123 said:


> Not much left in Kafka sale ....Are there going to be some reveals on here this week ??
> Its about time !!



Those prices were so tempting........I really don't know how I resisted, I am so relieved they are nearly all gone. It's great to think everyone got a fantastic bargain and looking forward to the reveals.


----------



## Gracie12

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum - been poking my nose in for a few weeks now and today decided to join! Wanted to thank the lovely lady who posted about purses at Bicester as have 'bagged' myself a french purse in Mulberry Pink! Also, wanted some TLC regarding a 'used' bag - I have never bought a second hand bag in my life and never thought I would, but have become somewhat Mulberry obsessed lately and fell in love with a mini Alexa on that site we love to hate!! The seller said there are some slight scratches on the lock so when I read on here that Mulberry will replace the lock for £25 I decided to go for it!! I have a serious Mulberry addiction at the moment, but can someone pleease confirm to my husband that its ok to buy the same handbag in different colours lol!!


----------



## Betsy2712

Gracie12 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum - been poking my nose in for a few weeks now and today decided to join! Wanted to thank the lovely lady who posted about purses at Bicester as have 'bagged' myself a french purse in Mulberry Pink! Also, wanted some TLC regarding a 'used' bag - I have never bought a second hand bag in my life and never thought I would, but have become somewhat Mulberry obsessed lately and fell in love with a mini Alexa on that site we love to hate!! The seller said there are some slight scratches on the lock so when I read on here that Mulberry will replace the lock for £25 I decided to go for it!! I have a serious Mulberry addiction at the moment, but can someone pleease confirm to my husband that its ok to buy the same handbag in different colours lol!!



Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing your purchases.  Its a very slippery slope and yes more than acceptable to buy the same bag in different colours.  In fact its rude not to 
xx


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Gracie12 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum - been poking my nose in for a few weeks now and today decided to join! Wanted to thank the lovely lady who posted about purses at Bicester as have 'bagged' myself a french purse in Mulberry Pink! Also, wanted some TLC regarding a 'used' bag - I have never bought a second hand bag in my life and never thought I would, but have become somewhat Mulberry obsessed lately and fell in love with a mini Alexa on that site we love to hate!! The seller said there are some slight scratches on the lock so when I read on here that Mulberry will replace the lock for £25 I decided to go for it!! I have a serious Mulberry addiction at the moment, but can someone pleease confirm to my husband that its ok to buy the same handbag in different colours lol!!




Welcome! Of course it's ok to buy the same style in different colours. Just show him the pics in the post your Mulberry family pics, he will see that many of us have the same style in multiple colour  my DH has made peace with the idea lol (I have 7 regular & 3 medium lily) &#128512;


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Welcome! Of course it's ok to buy the same style in different colours. Just show him the pics in the post your Mulberry family pics, he will see that many of us have the same style in multiple colour  my DH has made peace with the idea lol (I have 7 regular & 3 medium lily) &#128512;



Please post your latest pic....do you,have an album?


----------



## Gracie12

Ouch - just had my fingers burned  my foray into the world of 'vintage' lol! has not gone well - bag arrived this morning and is NOT how described,this poor little love has not been treasured and babied, think I will stick with mulberry.com and Bicester village from now on.
BTW - when is a bag considered vintage??


----------



## Gracie12

Regarding my sick looking baby...... I have asked the seller for a refund, but was just wondering does anyone know how much of a refurb Mulberry can do? I knew the postmans lock was going to have to be replaced but a lot of the hardware is damaged can they replace buckles and stuff, its also a bit sad and grubby looking - can Mulberry clean it? Sooo disappointed, in her new state she would've been a princess. I guess I have to decide if she's worth investing in and will I be happy with the result


----------



## Boodlepop

Hi , is it an alexa? Sorry I should have read back....I don't know if mulberry do a cleaning service but I know other places do. Mulberry can replace most of the hardware but it can mount up in terms of cost. The lock plate is around £25 but that's only for the front plate, its around £55 for the back plate too. I was recently quoted £25 by mulberry to replace the army straps (metal bits at the end of the straps) and I have a feeling the d rings are around £40... Someone will probably come on to let you know more accurate costs but it can really mount up, guess it depends on what you paid for it , hope this helps x x


----------



## Boodlepop

Should have said the dog clips at the side are £50 per one x


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gracie12 said:


> Regarding my sick looking baby...... I have asked the seller for a refund, but was just wondering does anyone know how much of a refurb Mulberry can do? I knew the postmans lock was going to have to be replaced but a lot of the hardware is damaged can they replace buckles and stuff, its also a bit sad and grubby looking - can Mulberry clean it? Sooo disappointed, in her new state she would've been a princess. I guess I have to decide if she's worth investing in and will I be happy with the result



I recently had a similar experience. I got a regular Alexa and took a chance as the pics and description were awful.  It didn't really have that many marks but the leather was very much in need of a "good feed" which I would have done myself. The lockplate needed changing but the rest if the hardware was good. The main problem was the corners were worn through. I specifically asked and was told "no wear" so horrified to find them in that state! Mulberry charge £110 for re-piping which I didn't actually think was that bad.  

Unfortunately, seller wasn't prepared to budge on the price. I would have taken it on if she'd paid for the piping. I returned the bag and afterwards felt relieved, it would have been too much hassle. 

It sounds as though it will cost a lot to put yours right and maybe not worth the time or expense.EBay certainly has it's ups and downs. If it were  me I would return and try again, if you are not too disheartened  sure one will turn up again

By the way..............it's definitely okay to have more than one of the same bag  All of us bagaholics do it


----------



## Gracie12

Thank you for the info - she's a mini alexa , pebble beige, lge silky snake with rose gold hardware. I have not seen one of these come up before. I am gonna have to look at her again and decide what definitely needs replacing and what I can live with. The seller is saying she won't have her back.  I can't believe how some people treat their girls - we should set up a society RSPCM - royal society for the prevention of cruelty to Mulberry's!! If we do fund raising we can send all those mis-used girls to the Mulberry rehab clinic and then find them their forever homes....... OMG did I actually say that lol !!


----------



## lasska

hi all..in my sunny HK today i got some really incredible piece of Mulberry.. unexpected size baby .. Picadilly bag in so wonderful leather - it first time i ever saw that quality (i had just Alexa bag so quite new in Mulberry)..
But this bag made my day.. went to stay overnight in friend house and took her.. got much more talk and questions about bag even if i walk with Birkin! 
i am totally in love...just size makes me cry  huuuge bag..


----------



## elvisfan4life

lasska said:


> hi all..in my sunny HK today i got some really incredible piece of Mulberry.. unexpected size baby .. Picadilly bag in so wonderful leather - it first time i ever saw that quality (i had just Alexa bag so quite new in Mulberry)..
> But this bag made my day.. went to stay overnight in friend house and took her.. got much more talk and questions about bag even if i walk with Birkin!
> i am totally in love...just size makes me cry  huuuge bag..



Well done I have two ...one in patent to match my,bays in putty leopard and,I always,take them on work trips away


----------



## lasska

elvisfan4life said:


> Well done I have two ...one in patent to match my,bays in putty leopard and,I always,take them on work trips away



Oh ..they really can be other than "natural" colours???? I can't imagine putty leopard Bayswater picadilly


----------



## elvisfan4life

Here you go...with,bays sister


----------



## elvisfan4life

I tend to wear a lot of grey or black trouser suits for work so putty leopard works well


----------



## elvisfan4life

My other one is choc very lush and a good few,years old now


----------



## lasska

Did yours have an id tag inside..? I confused no seeing in mine...but sure it's authentic..


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yup both got made in England tags ,,,bought both direct from mulberry...why,not pop  pics of yours on the authentication thread just to be sure?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Here you go...with,bays sister




Wow!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!!!



Perfect for norn irn weather lol


----------



## Louliu71

Gracie12 said:


> Thank you for the info - she's a mini alexa , pebble beige, lge silky snake with rose gold hardware. I have not seen one of these come up before. I am gonna have to look at her again and decide what definitely needs replacing and what I can live with. The seller is saying she won't have her back.  I can't believe how some people treat their girls - we should set up a society RSPCM - royal society for the prevention of cruelty to Mulberry's!! If we do fund raising we can send all those mis-used girls to the Mulberry rehab clinic and then find them their forever homes....... OMG did I actually say that lol !!




Sorry to hear this, take a look on the ebay thread, the ladies there are awesome when it comes to advice in how to deal with SNAD cases, sounds like you have one

If its the one I think it is, looks like she sold it previously, probably had to accept it back for the same reason.

Be strong, if it is the same bag it's far from perfect which is how the seller described it

If you do open a case, do not try to clean it in any way, it has to go back how you got it


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Perfect for norn irn weather lol




Exactly


----------



## baglady36

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, just thought I would say hello 

Mulberry is my new obsession!!  I have lurked for some time and read lots of your posts.  I especially like the 'What's in your Mulberry' thread.

I am thinking of buying a pre-loved regular Alexa, and then a Bayswater and maybe a Lily.  I like the Oak colour, but also loving the new oatmeal, and ballet pink colours for this season.

Look forward to getting to 'know' you all


----------



## Cupcake2008

baglady36 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post, just thought I would say hello
> 
> Mulberry is my new obsession!! I have lurked for some time and read lots of your posts. I especially like the 'What's in your Mulberry' thread.
> 
> I am thinking of buying a pre-loved regular Alexa, and then a Bayswater and maybe a Lily. I like the Oak colour, but also loving the new oatmeal, and ballet pink colours for this season.
> 
> Look forward to getting to 'know' you all


 
Welcome baglady36!  :welcome2:

Looking forward to sharing your excitement when you get your first Mulberry!  There's lots of help and support here and there is also the fantastic authentication service here.  Have fun on this slippery slope!


----------



## elvisfan4life

baglady36 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post, just thought I would say hello
> 
> Mulberry is my new obsession!!  I have lurked for some time and read lots of your posts.  I especially like the 'What's in your Mulberry' thread.
> 
> I am thinking of buying a pre-loved regular Alexa, and then a Bayswater and maybe a Lily.  I like the Oak colour, but also loving the new oatmeal, and ballet pink colours for this season.
> 
> Look forward to getting to 'know' you all



Hi and welcome...it is a slippery slope you start wanting one or two and it goes mad....


----------



## Gracie12

Hi bag lady I'm new on here too, and this Mulberry malarky is a VERY slippery slope...... each one I get is 'going to be my last' but then........... there is always something sooo tempting!!


----------



## saintgermain

I am actually not looking forward to the anticipated price decrease because it will just inspire me to buy more. If a handbag is $3000 I probably would steer clear. But when it's in the $1,000 ish range I get out of control


----------



## baglady36

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Yes a very slippery slope! I have been looking at naughtipidgin's nest and there are some very tempting offers. Think I may have to sell some of my Fossil and Blondie mania stash to fund my purchases!!


----------



## Gracie12

Just arrived a lovely little bonus from Bicester a French purse in Mulberry Pink - I got her to go with my mini Alexa before I realised how 'poorly' she is. Think I may still have to keep the purse though!!


----------



## Gracie12

Oops haven't got the hang of this picture lark!!


----------



## Gracie12

Can I also ask - is anyone really sad like me and keeps the plastic protective covers on for a while.........?
Hubbie thinks I've lost the plot !!


----------



## Emzbox

Gracie12 said:


> Oops haven't got the hang of this picture lark!!


 
This is beautiful !! And so sorry to hear about your mini lexy.. I think it may have been the one that I was also tempted with, that you purchased

If so then the seller did describe it as being in good cond. I even asked why she had appeared to have sold it before, but yet still have it.

Her response was. The prev buyer didnt realise it had been used so I refunded her as I hadnt posted it out yet I felt it was only fair to do so.......

Good luck you should def raise a dispute with ebay!!


----------



## Louliu71

Gracie12 said:


> Can I also ask - is anyone really sad like me and keeps the plastic protective covers on for a while.........?
> Hubbie thinks I've lost the plot !!



I did I my Daria purse until one day it went missing, that very same day it got a scratch on it.

I tried to PM you about your mini Lexi, can you post some pictures of her?


----------



## saintgermain

My mom keeps the plastic coverings on all her bags until they fall off eventually. At least the Mulberry coverings are clear, when she does it to her Vuitton bags, they use a very bright blue plastic covering and it is quite funny she carries it around for awhile like that


----------



## Gracie12

Ha ha glad I'm not the only one with the plastic! Some pictures of my sad mini Lexie - would actually be good to get other opinions on her condition, am I expecting too much - bearing in mind this was listed as pristine


----------



## Gracie12

2


----------



## Gracie12

3


----------



## Gracie12

4


----------



## Gracie12

5


----------



## Gracie12

Both buckles are scratched and both strap tips are scratched. The front plate of the lock is in a shocking state - but that was mentioned by the seller so not fair to include that


----------



## Ondrea

Gracie12 said:


> Both buckles are scratched and both strap tips are scratched. The front plate of the lock is in a shocking state - but that was mentioned by the seller so not fair to include that


I notice this bag was already sold by the seller on the 7th of April then relisted and sold to yourself, had it already been returned by someone else prior to relisting?  The pics you have shown clearly  do not show a bag that's immaculate,  I am sure ebay would allow you return this to the seller if you find you cannot live with the way it is even if the seller doesn't want you to, usually you just raise a SNAD case then they tell you to return using a tracked service at your expense.
Good luck


----------



## Cupcake2008

Gracie12 said:


> Oops haven't got the hang of this picture lark!!




Hi Gracie! Love your new French purse! I have a black silky snake one and it gets very fat as they hold so much 

We have similar tastes - I have the same mini Lexy but I'm so sorry to see your one in the state it is in.  If it was a bargain, it may be worth getting the hardware replaced but I don't think it was a bargain price.  I agree with the other ladies that you should open a case on eBay. Good luck, Gracie.


----------



## mills

Hi Everyone,
I haven't posted in the Mulberry threads before but I have been lurking around and reading multiple threads for a while and from this I have been dropping a few hints to my husband for our third wedding anniversary which is leather! Yay!
I have a 2 year old so most of my other bags I had collected prior to having bubs, werent working for me as I need hands free options. I sold off most of them (Chloe, MbMJ, etc) and have been on the hunt for the perfect new bag. This is where Mulberry comes in......
My wedding anniversary is tomorrow so stay tuned........


----------



## Louliu71

Ondrea said:


> I notice this bag was already sold by the seller on the 7th of April then relisted and sold to yourself, had it already been returned by someone else prior to relisting?  The pics you have shown clearly  do not show a bag that's immaculate,  I am sure ebay would allow you return this to the seller if you find you cannot live with the way it is even if the seller doesn't want you to, usually you just raise a SNAD case then they tell you to return using a tracked service at your expense.
> Good luck



Totally agree, I would open a case, the same ring happened to me twice. one bag was sold as BNWT, when it arrived it had clearly been used and the other one was sold as immaculate, this one was scuffed, dirty and the Daria plaque badly scratched. None of these faults were visible in the sellers pictures. I won both cases. 

Go for it Gracie, so annoying for you. I am sure the right one in better condition will turn up.

Good luck


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gracie12 said:


> Ha ha glad I'm not the only one with the plastic! Some pictures of my sad mini Lexie - would actually be good to get other opinions on her condition, am I expecting too much - bearing in mind this was listed as pristine


Definitely not my definition of pristine!


----------



## Gracie12

Mini Alexa update - thanks for all your advice, I opened up a case on ebay and the seller has offered me a partial refund. I am happy with this as I shall send her off to Mulberry for a bit of a refurb! (the bag that is not the seller lol). It will cost me an arm and a leg to get her how I want........ c'est la vie


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mooshooshoo said:


> Definitely not my definition of pristine!




This! Not pristine at all. Let's see her once she has been repaired


----------



## Louliu71

Gracie12 said:


> Mini Alexa update - thanks for all your advice, I opened up a case on ebay and the seller has offered me a partial refund. I am happy with this as I shall send her off to Mulberry for a bit of a refurb! (the bag that is not the seller lol). It will cost me an arm and a leg to get her how I want........ c'est la vie



I hope she is repairable to how you want her and the partial refund is fair. Would be good to see the 'after' pics, glad you got a result you are happy with. I hope it's just dirt and not the colour that has rubbed off of the bottom.

Before you accept the partial, call Mulberry to see if they can replace the gold hardware


----------



## baglady36

I'm kicking myself just lost out to a regular Alexa on Naughtipidgin's website in Oak, to much dithering 

I have looked at a mini Alexa, but think I should resist as I carry everything in my bag, and think that the mini is too small.


----------



## elvisfan4life

baglady36 said:


> I'm kicking myself just lost out to a regular Alexa on Naughtipidgin's website in Oak, to much dithering
> 
> I have looked at a mini Alexa, but think I should resist as I carry everything in my bag, and think that the mini is too small.



Mini is too small for me and sound like it,would be for you....don't worry another alexa will turn up,soon


----------



## baglady36

Yes Elvisfan4life, will just have to wait and see what comes up again!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Quiet in here...anyone doing anything nice for the BH weekend....I'm off for 3 days for a nice wee break in North Yorkshire


----------



## elvisfan4life

Haven't had any craving for a bag for a long while...think I am cured


----------



## laura81

elvisfan4life said:


> Haven't had any craving for a bag for a long while...think I am cured




Me too Elvis!

I always have an eye out for a couple, but even when I see them now, it would have to be a really good price to tempt me!


----------



## elvisfan4life

laura81 said:


> Me too Elvis!
> 
> I always have an eye out for a couple, but even when I see them now, it would have to be a really good price to tempt me!



Too many other  things to spend what little money I have on in my case


----------



## Cbig2

Ahhhhhh I'm devastated the long strap on my alexa has just broke. Snapped!! What can in do??


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cbig2 said:


> Ahhhhhh I'm devastated the long strap on my alexa has just broke. Snapped!! What can in do??



Contact mulberry repairs


----------



## wee drop o bush

Urghhh just had a morning spent dealing with my BTYahoo email account which had been phished 
Anyone with a BT email account please ignore any emails saying you have to link your email to your broadband account or lose it. Can't believe I fell for that one :shame:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Urghhh just had a morning spent dealing with my BTYahoo email account which had been phished
> Anyone with a BT email account please ignore any emails saying you have to link your email to your broadband account or lose it. Can't believe I fell for that one :shame:




OMG!! This makes me sooo angry - the faceless, thieving b*st*rds!  I'm sooo sorry, wee drop and hope you get sorted out soon.  Don't be ashamed that you "fell for it" - you are NOT at fault.  Be angry with the toads that committed the crime.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I'm usually very careful but they got me on that one. 
It took 30 minutes on the phone to BT including their calling my DH to verify me before I could be given a new password and get it sorted. 
I was up early too to take my father to the airport which was a 2 & 1/2 hour round trip during Belfast rush hour traffic. I'm on a diet otherwise a heap of chocolate wrappers would surround me 
I've lifted my Pomeranian 'Judy' onto bed and we are going to have the luxury of an afternoon nap


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, I'm usually very careful but they got me on that one.
> It took 30 minutes on the phone to BT including their calling my DH to verify me before I could be given a new password and get it sorted.
> I was up early too to take my father to the airport which was a 2 & 1/2 hour round trip during Belfast rush hour traffic. I'm on a diet otherwise a heap of chocolate wrappers would surround me
> I've lifted my Pomeranian 'Judy' onto bed and we are going to have the luxury of an afternoon nap




It's enough to drive anyone to chocolate, wee drop!  Enjoy a nap with your gorgeous Judy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks I will, I was going to do housework but I'll do that tomorrow morning instead


----------



## Lenfer

Sorry to hear about your email troubles *Bush*. 

I know this isn't really the place for bag related questions but I didn't want to start a new thread.  I'm feeling kind of blue and doing a bit of retail therapy to cheer myself up.  I've just come across the "Piccadilly" I'm considering one in Black Grainy Print Leather With Nickel.

I'm clueless as to how robust the leather is though does anyone know if it's a hardy bag or will I have to treat it with kid gloves? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> Urghhh just had a morning spent dealing with my BTYahoo email account which had been phished
> Anyone with a BT email account please ignore any emails saying you have to link your email to your broadband account or lose it. Can't believe I fell for that one :shame:


I've had the same recently & it's correct! You need to pay a monthly fee or lose it. Then just after I did that , my account was compromised. Apparently it wasn't associated with the btyahoo account change. 
Bt say that it's not suspicious, it's to do with their migration process & just needed a password reset.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, I'm usually very careful but they got me on that one.
> It took 30 minutes on the phone to BT including their calling my DH to verify me before I could be given a new password and get it sorted.
> I was up early too to take my father to the airport which was a 2 & 1/2 hour round trip during Belfast rush hour traffic. I'm on a diet otherwise a heap of chocolate wrappers would surround me
> I've lifted my Pomeranian 'Judy' onto bed and we are going to have the luxury of an afternoon nap



My hotmail account has just been hacked help what do I have to do now?


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  Already Friday, where the days gone this week!!!!  

Oh dear so sorry about e-mail problems - our office IE has problem atm due to security risk and the restriction makes me mad!

*Elvis* change the password to start with asap.  Have a nice break over the long w/e - I will be working at home  come and help me if you like!!!

Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## lasska

i have some great additions to my collection today Got tiny coin purse ( mulberry but i cant identify name of design) and thinking about buying MABEL bag in great condition..concerned abt price which is 450 USD....expensive, how you thinking?


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Morning!  Already Friday, where the days gone this week!!!!
> 
> Oh dear so sorry about e-mail problems - our office IE has problem atm due to security risk and the restriction makes me mad!
> 
> *Elvis* change the password to start with asap.  Have a nice break over the long w/e - I will be working at home  come and help me if you like!!!
> 
> Have a lovely day everybody



Accessed in Thailand......I hated the bloody place when I went there and hate it more now!!

I would come and help if I could but too much hospital visiting here and nursing the other stepson who is in my spare room with a broken arm....need a rest


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Accessed in Thailand......I hated the bloody place when I went there and hate it more now!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would come and help if I could but too much hospital visiting here and nursing the other stepson who is in my spare room with a broken arm....need a rest




Oh Hun, what a nightmare ... . I'm so sorry - you're definitely due some good luck now.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh Elvis' thou need some good fortune :rain:
You need to change your password. 
There seems to be so much email phishing at the moment. My lesson from it is that you *NEVER EVER* respond to emails asking you for personal details


----------



## wee drop o bush

beaver232 said:


> I've had the same recently & it's correct! You need to pay a monthly fee or lose it. Then just after I did that , my account was compromised. Apparently it wasn't associated with the btyahoo account change.
> 
> Bt say that it's not suspicious, it's to do with their migration process & just needed a password reset.




Hmmm, when I contacted BT after I replied to the email they told me I had been phished. No matter, I'm glad I changed my password, better safe than sorry.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh Elvis' thou need some good fortune :rain:
> You need to change your password.
> There seems to be so much email phishing at the moment. My lesson from it is that you *NEVER EVER* respond to emails asking you for personal details



I didn't ...I just couldnt use my email this morning and had to access hotmail account via Internet....never gave anyone my password ...have changed  it now but will never remember it have used the old one all my life and never had a problem


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Accessed in Thailand......I hated the bloody place when I went there and hate it more now!!
> 
> I would come and help if I could but too much hospital visiting here and nursing the other stepson who is in my spare room with a broken arm....need a rest



Oh no, hope it's sorted now - I would love to go to one of those cottages on the stilts over the water at Phuket (?) one day!  Not so keen on the city part 

Sorry to hear that hospital visiting & broken arm boy to nurse at home - our DD will be back for short leave but she is in the middle of A level!  

Take care ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Do the water villa in the Maldives instead ratters much nicer


----------



## elvisfan4life

We had a little blink of sun today hope it lasts


----------



## elvisfan4life

Very proud those irish dancers on bgt all come from my wee home town ...go girls


----------



## ImeldaM

Love a bit of Irish dancing.  Our school has an Irish dancing club and the little girls are just fantastic - can't watch without smiling.


----------



## Bethanh

Hi everyone. I just wanted to say that it is really nice being back!! And so great "seeing" all the same faces here. 
I was mostly absent because we did a massive renovation last year. And in addition to the Reno gobbling all go my time, the complete absence of any budget for handbags the purseforum would have been slightly depressing!
So I'm heading back into Mulberry tomorrow for the first time in a year - and I must admit, I'm very excited (though I can't believe how much the prices have moved!).


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bethanh said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to say that it is really nice being back!! And so great "seeing" all the same faces here.
> I was mostly absent because we did a massive renovation last year. And in addition to the Reno gobbling all go my time, the complete absence of any budget for handbags the purseforum would have been slightly depressing!
> So I'm heading back into Mulberry tomorrow for the first time in a year - and I must admit, I'm very excited (though I can't believe how much the prices have moved!).


Lovely to see you Bethan


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Bethanh don't forget to do a reveal


----------



## laura81

Ladies help!

I'm having a bag dilemma over what I take to NY with me!

I'm definitely taking my Michael Kors tote for flying, and my Chanel has reserved its place, but I'm torn with what Mulberry's to bring!

I'm allowing myself 3, so options are....

Red onion bays, oak Bryn, pheasant  green Lexy, foxglove lily, black nickel lily and black SBS!

What do I pick!?


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Ladies I need your help. I received a 'new to me' soft nappa tangerine Araline today. She is beautiful and the leather is delicious, so soft. She is in great condition showing g very few signs of wear. The soft nappa is a totally new leather to me, should I spray her with colonil? I don't want to damage her at all! Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Somersetlove

laura81 said:


> Ladies help!
> 
> I'm having a bag dilemma over what I take to NY with me!
> 
> I'm definitely taking my Michael Kors tote for flying, and my Chanel has reserved its place, but I'm torn with what Mulberry's to bring!
> 
> I'm allowing myself 3, so options are....
> 
> Red onion bays, oak Bryn, pheasant  green Lexy, foxglove lily, black nickel lily and black SBS!
> 
> What do I pick!?




If you are taking the MK tote I would say you have large bags covered.  I would take black nickel lily for evenings, Alexa as a great all rounder and oak bryn as a great day bag


----------



## lasska




----------



## lasska

This is new baby just arrived to my  home...big size alexa, I don't know colour name but it soooo gorgeous (from my point of view..)


----------



## Gracie12

lasska said:


> This is new baby just arrived to my  home...big size alexa, I don't know colour name but it soooo gorgeous (from my point of view..)



She is def gorgeous - cant help with the colour though!


----------



## Gracie12

Somersetlove said:


> If you are taking the MK tote I would say you have large bags covered.  I would take black nickel lily for evenings, Alexa as a great all rounder and oak bryn as a great day bag


Did you mean 3 bags in total or 3 M's on top of the Michael Kors and Chanel?? What colour is the Chanel?  If you are taking 3 M's (wow) then I agree with Somerset love, but if only 1 M then depends on what size and colour your Chanel is


----------



## laura81

Gracie12 said:


> Did you mean 3 bags in total or 3 M's on top of the Michael Kors and Chanel?? What colour is the Chanel?  If you are taking 3 M's (wow) then I agree with Somerset love, but if only 1 M then depends on what size and colour your Chanel is




3 M's on top of the others (I'm moving there for 10 months, I'm not being overly excessive for a holiday!).

I've decided on pink lily (Chanel is black),Bryn and Lexy!

That gives me a good selection for all occasions!


----------



## Gracie12

Ha ha, thought you were going for a holiday and I couldn't work out why you needed so many bags!! Enjoy NY - I was there for work a few years ago and LOVED it!


----------



## Tiswas

laura81 said:


> 3 M's on top of the others (I'm moving there for 10 months, I'm not being overly excessive for a holiday!).
> 
> I've decided on pink lily (Chanel is black),Bryn and Lexy!
> 
> That gives me a good selection for all occasions!



That's amazing!!!! I'd kill to live in New York - it's an amazing place. Have you been before?


----------



## wee drop o bush

bagsnjewellery said:


> Ladies I need your help. I received a 'new to me' soft nappa tangerine Araline today. She is beautiful and the leather is delicious, so soft. She is in great condition showing g very few signs of wear. The soft nappa is a totally new leather to me, should I spray her with colonil? I don't want to damage her at all! Thanks for any help you can offer.


Congratulations on your lovely Araline  
I treat my Araline with both the Colonil waterstop girl and spray without any bother, it's the chocolate colour with purple 


If in doubt try one of the straps first.


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Ladies help!
> 
> I'm having a bag dilemma over what I take to NY with me!
> 
> I'm definitely taking my Michael Kors tote for flying, and my Chanel has reserved its place, but I'm torn with what Mulberry's to bring!
> 
> I'm allowing myself 3, so options are....
> 
> Red onion bays, oak Bryn, pheasant  green Lexy, foxglove lily, black nickel lily and black SBS!
> 
> What do I pick!?




That's a wonderful but very difficult choice


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Thanks Wee Drop. I will try that. Hopefully I have attached a photo!


----------



## wee drop o bush

bagsnjewellery said:


> Thanks Wee Drop. I will try that. Hopefully I have attached a photo!




Gorgeous 
I love the colour


----------



## Andie25

laura81 said:


> Ladies help!
> 
> I'm having a bag dilemma over what I take to NY with me!
> 
> I'm definitely taking my Michael Kors tote for flying, and my Chanel has reserved its place, but I'm torn with what Mulberry's to bring!
> 
> I'm allowing myself 3, so options are....
> 
> Red onion bays, oak Bryn, pheasant  green Lexy, foxglove lily, black nickel lily and black SBS!
> 
> What do I pick!?


I would definitely bring the Bryn. I own one myself and to me it is the perfect bag: stylish & practical. Plus the oak will go with anything. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Somersetlove

laura81 said:


> 3 M's on top of the others (I'm moving there for 10 months, I'm not being overly excessive for a holiday!).
> 
> I've decided on pink lily (Chanel is black),Bryn and Lexy!
> 
> That gives me a good selection for all occasions!




Great choices! &#128077;


----------



## lasska

Going to cry .. postman lock on my Alexa is broken (accidentally bumbed bag into wall while walking on street..) feeling soo terrific. Is anyone knows will they repair bag if it still under warranty???


----------



## Bethanh

lasska said:


> Going to cry .. postman lock on my Alexa is broken (accidentally bumbed bag into wall while walking on street..) feeling soo terrific. Is anyone knows will they repair bag if it still under warranty???



I don't know if they will repair under warranty,  But I don't think that they are expensive to replace. I was quoted A$35 to replace a badly scratched one on one of my Alexas. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lasska

Hope ...as here is also problem with loong distance between me and mulberry shop..(I'm hk..


----------



## roxymama

lasska said:


> Hope ...as here is also problem with loong distance between me and mulberry shop..(I'm hk..


Sorry to hear about your bag. Perhaps you can take it to the Mulberry shop in HK and they can help you send it in for repair.


----------



## lasska

went to shop yesterday (actually my first-ever time being in Mulberry shop)...well..was bit surprised by emptiness (if you been in HK you can imagine that shops usually full of peoples who buying and buying..). here was so empty..prices impressive but then of first floor there is Chanel shop where you can see peoples taking 2-3 bags at a time and each costs around 30000 HKD...
And quality...i was loking on some bags and found some stitches are not so perfect as i would expect from bag with that price..


----------



## elvisfan4life

Quiet on here!!!!

Had a lovely few days break in Yorkshire,no rain and lots of sun


----------



## ratrat

Happy Friday!

lasska, so sorry for the disappointment - hopefully Mulberry will re-direct their market correctly, with right price range & quality!

Elvis it's quiet when you are not here, lol, glad yo had nice break, hope everything around you improving (including your stepDS's arm!).  I'm having audit from next week  so you can imagine how happy I am.

Sunny outside, but it says rain over the w/e again!  Oh well have a lovely w/e everybody nonetheless


----------



## elvisfan4life

We are having a know your customer meeting with HMRC...Used to be called a PAYE audit!!!! Yikes


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I was just at M store earlier today. Had a lovely chat with one of the SAs. She told me that the oxblood shrunken calf lexy is gonna be back in the fall. She's not expecting much in the sale, grass green/a couple of seasonal colours may be. Mole grey won't be but pavement grey might be. I thought that was interesting


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat 
I had the most wonderful dream last night and then I woke up 
I dreamt that my DH bought me a beautiful diamond solitaire ring that was just the perfect size and was a really good diamond. I even dreamt that he showed me several rings to choose from and he picked the nicest one for me, I asked him if he was sure and he was insistent. I wore the ring and was entranced by it. Then I woke up  :lolots:
And no it isn't a premonition because as much as he is generous in buying me iPad Air and other stuff he likes, he thinks jewellery is a waste of money. So much so that we nearly split up when going to buy my engagement ring


----------



## elvisfan4life

Your dream about michael schumacher didn't come true so maybe this one will keep hoping


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
I've had a few too many premonitions in dream form come true to ever easily dismiss them.


----------



## lasska

God...why love measuring in diamonds...cold blooded stonesif he loves you don't care abt size of diamond...simple silver ring can mean much more...


----------



## wee drop o bush

lasska said:


> God...why love measuring in diamonds...cold blooded stonesif he loves you don't care abt size of diamond...simple silver ring can mean much more...




Diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## lasska

being loved is better ..
Looking on myself (tallest person) and always wondering...why mans are so shy to speak with me.. finally, my partner explain "every man looks at you and imagining how much you will cost to him...you going to cost too much "  
makes me smile....


----------



## wee drop o bush

You're lucky to be tall I'm only a tiddler. 
My DH loves and adores me, as I with him. I just wish he'd share my deep appreciation for diamonds!  :giggles:


----------



## laura81

Well ladies,  this time next week I'll be en route to my new home in NYC!  Can't believe it's happening so soon and can't wait to see DH again!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Well ladies,  this time next week I'll be en route to my new home in NYC!  Can't believe it's happening so soon and can't wait to see DH again!




Wow! So soon too, I'll bet you are excited


----------



## lasska

Morning everyone.. i just realized that for me Mulberry became to be my favorite bag 
sorry for liftdoor photos.. but its only one way to get selfie


----------



## CPrincessUK

lasska said:


> Morning everyone.. i just realized that for me Mulberry became to be my favorite bag
> sorry for liftdoor photos.. but its only one way to get selfie



You look lovely!! I am a big mulberry fan too.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello Girls 
I am not  sure if I am writing in the right thread... Iam new  here  and I have been looking  for mulberry bag  (in reasonable price) for long time ... I have got opportunity to  buy  - brand new handbag from ebay for 830£ its basywater in soft grain deer brown . Its authentic and 1 month old,unused.Retail price is 1100 ... although £820 to me its a lot of money   .I want to invest in bag which will last me long time .I like this bag a lot and  it  is my first option .My second choice is  del rey and it cost less but I heard the quality of it its not as good as bayswaters and it sags over period of time ...
Do You think it is a good offer and I should go for it or its better to wait till  sale  in June or wait for better offer in the future?
Any suggestions?
Please help me Ladies :wondering


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Girls
> I am not  sure if I am writing in the right thread... Iam new  here  and I have been looking  for mulberry bag  (in reasonable price) for long time ... I have got opportunity to  buy  - brand new handbag from ebay for 830£ its basywater in soft grain deer brown . Its authentic and 1 month old,unused.Retail price is 1100 ... although £820 to me its a lot of money   .I want to invest in bag which will last me long time .I like this bag a lot and  it  is my first option .My second choice is  del rey and it cost less but I heard the quality of it its not as good as bayswaters and it sags over period of time ...
> Do You think it is a good offer and I should go for it or its better to wait till  sale  in June or wait for better offer in the future?
> Any suggestions?
> Please help me Ladies :wondering



Personally I'd wait for the sales that is a lot for a preloved bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Girls
> I am not  sure if I am writing in the right thread... Iam new  here  and I have been looking  for mulberry bag  (in reasonable price) for long time ... I have got opportunity to  buy  - brand new handbag from ebay for 830£ its basywater in soft grain deer brown . Its authentic and 1 month old,unused.Retail price is 1100 ... although £820 to me its a lot of money   .I want to invest in bag which will last me long time .I like this bag a lot and  it  is my first option .My second choice is  del rey and it cost less but I heard the quality of it its not as good as bayswaters and it sags over period of time ...
> Do You think it is a good offer and I should go for it or its better to wait till  sale  in June or wait for better offer in the future?
> Any suggestions?
> Please help me Ladies :wondering



Also have a look on Kafka online they have some discount off a number of,bags now..reputable store and if still works the code kafka10 gets you another 10% off the prices shown...the midnight bays would be less than the one you are looking at for brand new from the store


----------



## Sarenkaldn

elvisfan4life said:


> Also have a look on Kafka online they have some discount off a number of,bags now..reputable store and if still works the code kafka10 gets you another 10% off the prices shown...the midnight bays would be less than the one you are looking at for brand new from the store


  Thank You for your help elvisfan4life , I have checked Kafka and bayswater in midnight blue- its very nice colour too but  currently not available  . I was looking for a lighter colour bag because most of my bags are in black colour ... and  now I find it a bit  boring.I need to update my handbag collection
Iam not going to buy it then . Iam taking your advice . Thank You  Thank You:kiss: 
I might go to Bicester mulberry outlet this weekend if there is anything interesting ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank You for your help elvisfan4life , I have checked Kafka and bayswater in midnight blue- its very nice colour too but  currently not available  . I was looking for a lighter colour bag because most of my bags are in black colour ... and  now I find it a bit  boring.I need to update my handbag collection
> Iam not going to buy it then . Iam taking your advice . Thank You  Thank You:kiss:
> I might go to Bicester mulberry outlet this weekend if there is anything interesting ...



Always better to have a bag from new rather than eBay imo


----------



## ImeldaM

RIP Stephen Sutton.  What an amazing young man.  Remembering his family and friends in my prayers tonight.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ImeldaM said:


> RIP Stephen Sutton.  What an amazing young man.  Remembering his family and friends in my prayers tonight.



Very very sad bless his heart


----------



## wee drop o bush

ImeldaM said:


> RIP Stephen Sutton.  What an amazing young man.  Remembering his family and friends in my prayers tonight.




Yes. Bless him, what an extraordinary young man he was. The good ones always seem to die young :rain:


----------



## ratrat

lasska said:


> being loved is better ..
> Looking on myself (tallest person) and always wondering...why mans are so shy to speak with me.. finally, my partner explain "every man looks at you and imagining how much you will cost to him...you going to cost too much "
> makes me smile....



Wow gorgeous Berkin!  Is it blue jean??  Height & beauty & expensive taste create threshhold for men! 
I'm not near gorgeous like you but I was 'giant' in Japan, everybody worried nobody marry me (has to be shorter than husband, it was the challenge for Japanese crown prince to find bride years ago).


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> Well ladies,  this time next week I'll be en route to my new home in NYC!  Can't believe it's happening so soon and can't wait to see DH again!



How exciting - hope all the packing etc going well... you will remember the gorgeous UK weather (then you left and we will have rain!)

Take care and looking forward to hearing from the other side of pond!


----------



## ratrat

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank You for your help elvisfan4life , I have checked Kafka and bayswater in midnight blue- its very nice colour too but  currently not available  . I was looking for a lighter colour bag because most of my bags are in black colour ... and  now I find it a bit  boring.I need to update my handbag collection
> Iam not going to buy it then . Iam taking your advice . Thank You  Thank You:kiss:
> I might go to Bicester mulberry outlet this weekend if there is anything interesting ...



Welcome :welcome2: - and good luck in Bicester.  I think you made a right decision, well done Elvis!


----------



## ratrat

ImeldaM said:


> RIP Stephen Sutton.  What an amazing young man.  Remembering his family and friends in my prayers tonight.



It was so sad - RIP - he was so positve and forward thinking, not sticking to the thought on the initial miss (or delayed) diagnosis.


----------



## ratrat

Happy Sunny weekend!

Half audit done for me, some AS level done for DD, DH to clean up BBQ set to celebrate the progress   I shall go up the attic and bring down sun dresses (and put them back up again net week lol)


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> We are having a know your customer meeting with HMRC...Used to be called a PAYE audit!!!! Yikes



Hey Elvis just found this post - how did it go, our sister company had one and a lot of old/legacy dispensation were taken away or dramatically reduced apparently, and some procedure were grilled and different revenue team were called in.  Eventually SAO had interview since he signed 'all is well' letter every year but which wasn't in the revenue's opinion.  Charming, aren't they :censor:


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning to all you wonderful ladies I hope the sun is shinning and everyone's going to enjoy the beautiful weather! I'm actually at work but I just wanted to spread my good mood


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening ladies. I went on a day long silversmith course today and made these stacking rings


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Aww, lovely!


----------



## ImeldaM

Beautiful rings! Am in awe of anyone who can craft anything - I don't have an artistic bone in my body. Did you design them too?


----------



## mills

Lovely rings! A one day course! Very impressive, I'd pay for those!


----------



## Bagstar

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies. I went on a day long silversmith course today and made these stacking rings
> View attachment 2619807



Lovely rings you are very clever. I would love to go on a silversmith course but never seem to have the time.


----------



## handbagahholic

Wee drop that's beautiful


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
The goldsmith who takes the course is called Diane Lyness, she does commission work and you should see some of the engagement rings that she has made 
She's also a great teacher 
I'd really love to do her diploma course, it's a night class in Belfast and at the minute this doesn't suit; but hopefully someday


----------



## wee drop o bush

ImeldaM said:


> Beautiful rings! Am in awe of anyone who can craft anything - I don't have an artistic bone in my body. Did you design them too?




Yeah


----------



## Dovey123

Went to see Barry Manilow last night  Great night ..and had the pleasure of sitting (dancing )! next to an oak Bayswater


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh Mandy!!! 
I bet you had a good time


----------



## Dovey123

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh Mandy!!!
> I bet you had a good time



It was magic Wee drop 
The best thing about it was the fact i was sat at home with no tickets at 5pm ,then i just said to my OH " Barry playing tonight ,what we going to do about it "?An hour later we were in the arena with tickets in hand  ....Love spontaneity me


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dovey123 said:


> It was magic Wee drop
> 
> The best thing about it was the fact i was sat at home with no tickets at 5pm ,then i just said to my OH " Barry playing tonight ,what we going to do about it "?An hour later we were in the arena with tickets in hand  ....Love spontaneity me




Wow! That's fantastic


----------



## elvisfan4life

Watched an amazing programme on channel 4 last night about a specialist vet...an amazing irish guy what he can do is fascinating....apparently there was a previous series on bbc some years ago want to try and find those on DVD now but,seems sold out everywhere


----------



## elvisfan4life

Quiet in here where is everyone? Ratters you ok? Your post about HMRC has sacred the pants off me..our next meeting is next week and I'm finishing our SAO returns now...quaking as I have to get our FD to sign it soon


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies. I went on a day long silversmith course today and made these stacking rings
> View attachment 2619807



Lovely!  I have weak spot for moon, have several moon pendants.  Never thought of rings... hmmm


----------



## ratrat

Dovey123 said:


> It was magic Wee drop
> The best thing about it was the fact i was sat at home with no tickets at 5pm ,then i just said to my OH " Barry playing tonight ,what we going to do about it "?An hour later we were in the arena with tickets in hand  ....Love spontaneity me



Perfect!!  Well done


----------



## elvisfan4life

So good to see you ratters how you doing?


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Quiet in here where is everyone? Ratters you ok? Your post about HMRC has sacred the pants off me..our next meeting is next week and I'm finishing our SAO returns now...quaking as I have to get our FD to sign it soon



I'm here, auditors decided to finish off on-site work early (yay) so very happy bunny before the long w/e.  Two auditor girls both had Mulberry bag (Daria hobo & Bays tote) so we had nice chat about bags which helped the relationship lol, they suggested I should accrue for handbag funds...

re. KYC visit, Sorry didn't mean to scare you  it's always down to the person isn't it, I think our sister company got very mean one.  Whilst the revenue trying to squeeze further, there is "Office of Tax Simplification" trying to loosen up which is very contradictory imo and we are arguing some points from there.


----------



## elvisfan4life

They are all being mean now ..we have a whole new team at HMRC and I want the old ones back they were nice!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's SAO they are being sticky on ...I hate it anyway my least fav job of the year such a pain..we have over 200 UK companies


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Watched an amazing programme on channel 4 last night about a specialist vet...an amazing irish guy what he can do is fascinating....apparently there was a previous series on bbc some years ago want to try and find those on DVD now but,seems sold out everywhere



Watch this it is sooooo inspiring


http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=LUhOKRKksCU


----------



## Bagstar

elvisfan4life said:


> Watch this it is sooooo inspiring
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=LUhOKRKksCU



Aww bless this Vet is so amazing & he really cares for the animals as well.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bagstar said:


> Aww bless this Vet is so amazing & he really cares for the animals as well.



I howled last night when he cried when the Labrador walked again.....so much love and compassion for his .patients ....wish the NHS was as good


----------



## Ser

Eek wedding confirmation came through this week. Registra is all booked for Cyprus wedding and I've just ordered personalised save the date cards....starting to feel real now


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ser said:


> Eek wedding confirmation came through this week. Registra is all booked for Cyprus wedding and I've just ordered personalised save the date cards....starting to feel real now



Brilliant news....sad about rory McElroy and Caro wossie....shame he didnt think before they sent out the wedding invitations at the weekend


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Brilliant news....sad about rory McElroy and Caro wossie....shame he didnt think before they sent out the wedding invitations at the weekend




I think Rory is starting to look like a bit of a love rat tbh. I remember that he dumped his teenage sweetheart of several years not too long after he won his first Masters. He needs to stop believing his own hype and put his head down and work.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm quite shocked as he seemed so in head over heels in love...I'm wondering if he is blaming her and the publicity for his loss of form...as the golfing world has and dumped her for that reason? Sad if it is she seems to be a nice down to earth girl...his teenage girlfriend seemed like a bit,of a gold digger to me


----------



## wee drop o bush

I don't know, I think Rory hasn't exactly behaved in a sterling manner towards either of his former GFs. 
But at least he's not as bad (allegedly) as Wayne Rooney or John Terry


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well not that we know of yet...he has got way too big for his boots..such a shame the millions have gone to his over inflated heid!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Well not that we know of yet...he has got way too big for his boots..such a shame the millions have gone to his over inflated heid!!!




I know. I'm being very careful to be fair but I just cannot help thinking "oh Rory, you're making a pigs ear of things...be more considerate of others, keep your loved ones close and stop listening to the sycophants"


----------



## elvisfan4life

Georgie best all over again


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Georgie best all over again




Oh Dear!


----------



## laura81

laura81 said:


> Well ladies,  this time next week I'll be en route to my new home in NYC!  Can't believe it's happening so soon and can't wait to see DH again!




Well I'm still in the UK!  My poor mum broke her leg badly, so I've pushed my flight back a few weeks to help her out!

At least we've been able to enjoy some of the nice weather here!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh no...best wishes to your mum for a speedy recovery with no complications


----------



## laura81

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh no...best wishes to your mum for a speedy recovery with no complications




Thanks elvis!

She's doing ok, just frustrated at lack of mobility at the moment, plus, she's not happy about having to miss her yoga and walking groups!


----------



## elvisfan4life

It is so frustrating...I couldn't get out and about for nearly 3 months after,my abdominal surgery and it does get you down


----------



## laura81

elvisfan4life said:


> It is so frustrating...I couldn't get out and about for nearly 3 months after,my abdominal surgery and it does get you down




Yeah, she's really active, so not very good at taking it easy.  She's already looking into some night classes, to replace the yoga!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Great to hear its always good to stay positive and not let stuff like this get you down


----------



## laura81

elvisfan4life said:


> Great to hear its always good to stay positive and not let stuff like this get you down




Yeah, she won't let it get to her, plus I think she's enjoying having me and my dad as her loyal servants!

Anyway, it's giving me the chance to have a massive charity shop/ebay clear out before I go, as I'd put it off before!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good luck with that


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> Well I'm still in the UK!  My poor mum broke her leg badly, so I've pushed my flight back a few weeks to help her out!
> 
> At least we've been able to enjoy some of the nice weather here!




Oh heck!! Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery!

I've missed all the chat re. NYC - I'm sooo green with envy!  How has this come about?  Wishing you all the very, very best in this new and exciting phase of your life, dear laura.


----------



## laura81

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh heck!! Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery!
> 
> I've missed all the chat re. NYC - I'm sooo green with envy!  How has this come about?  Wishing you all the very, very best in this new and exciting phase of your life, dear laura.




Thanks Mayfly x

DH is an architect and won a contract  with a company he's worked for before, but this time he's going to be based in NY for the duration, he's over just now and I'm joining him for 8 months or so!


----------



## Bagstar

laura81 said:


> Well I'm still in the UK!  My poor mum broke her leg badly, so I've pushed my flight back a few weeks to help her out!
> 
> At least we've been able to enjoy some of the nice weather here!



Oh no that's not good, hope your Mum has a speedy recovery


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> Thanks Mayfly x
> 
> DH is an architect and won a contract  with a company he's worked for before, but this time he's going to be based in NY for the duration, he's over just now and I'm joining him for 8 months or so!




That's fantastic, laura!  Have a wonderful time in the Big Apple (and save a bite for me!)


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Thanks Mayfly x
> 
> DH is an architect and won a contract  with a company he's worked for before, but this time he's going to be based in NY for the duration, he's over just now and I'm joining him for 8 months or so!




I'm sorry about your mums injury, I'm sure she's upset about you having to stay to look after her. Hope she recovers well


----------



## Chunders

Hi. Does anyone know if u can buy a mulberry willow clutch with zips on the side to go onto a mulberry willow which is missing the clutch section? Thanks! X


----------



## daisyw

Chunders said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if u can buy a mulberry willow clutch with zips on the side to go onto a mulberry willow which is missing the clutch section? Thanks! X




No, the willow clutches only come separately with plain sides. You could ask mulberry repairs about replacing the clutch part of the bag, but I'm not sure if they would do that..


----------



## Ser

Obviously got a bit too much time on my hands....but quite enjoyed uploading  all my mulberry pics into my own albums on my tpf area. (I am on hol and managed to slink off from decorating duty in the process!!) Feel free to check out my albums, hopefully I've uploaded it all right!


----------



## CPrincessUK

How do you see your albums?


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> How do you see your albums?



Mmm not too sure. I've set them as public. Anyone else know how you view them??? I'm not the best with technology :-/


----------



## CPrincessUK

Maybe I need to look on my laptop not my phone!


----------



## Betsy2712

CPrincessUK said:


> How do you see your albums?





Ser said:


> Mmm not too sure. I've set them as public. Anyone else know how you view them??? I'm not the best with technology :-/





CPrincessUK said:


> Maybe I need to look on my laptop not my phone!



Click the individuals name and view public profile and the albums come up from there


----------



## Ser

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=456568

Not sure if this link will work but thought it's worth a try...


----------



## Ser

Also I'm really enjoying using my bayswaters CP. After all that dithering about my raspberry bays I took the plunge and decided to use her for work. So glad I did, such a lovely summer colour and I love how smart and practical the bays is...I can see why you're a fan of them


----------



## CPrincessUK

Betsy2712 said:


> Click the individuals name and view public profile and the albums come up from there



thank you. my phone wouldnt let me see it but going to check now on my laptop!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Also I'm really enjoying using my bayswaters CP. After all that dithering about my raspberry bays I took the plunge and decided to use her for work. So glad I did, such a lovely summer colour and I love how smart and practical the bays is...I can see why you're a fan of them


hehe. packed my black nickel bays to use tomorrow and wednesday 
I love your very classic family. All bases are covered. So glad you are enjoying your raspberry bays.


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> hehe. packed my black nickel bays to use tomorrow and wednesday
> I love your very classic family. All bases are covered. So glad you are enjoying your raspberry bays.



Thank you  I do feel I have both smart and casual covered   love my Mulberry family.

Your black nickel bays sounds lovely


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Thank you  I do feel I have both smart and casual covered   love my Mulberry family.
> 
> Your black nickel bays sounds lovely


it is. If I were forced to sell all of my bags and keep one I would keep black/nickel!


----------



## jp23

Hey ladies I thought this might be interesting to chat about I've been planning an internship in England for a while but my teacher thought it would be a good idea for a possible move after I graduate in a year. My grandma loves the idea and wants me to go apartment searching/job hunting in the winter which might be too soon(?) what do you guys think? Also since I am an American I imagine it be difficult to get a job (I am a photographer so maybe if I were to sign with an agency) so I could obtain a visa (friends say it's a nightmare) . I've also read online that it's close to impossible :/ but I would love to hear your ladies opinions and insight!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ooooh it's so lovely outside today! I'm spending the day making travel plans  i.e. have no accommodation booked for our trip or anything haha best get that sorted!!

How are all you girlies??

I'm addicted to Youtube videos at the moment, I think I'm living vicariously through others shopping hauls on Youtube as I'm having none at the moment/*ever* lol. I never knew how fun they were to watch, although I giggle as I know no one would understand my accent if I did one!!!

Ps. Also any thoughts on the Bayswater Buckle?

http://www.mulberry.com/shop/whats-new/whats-new-all/bayswater-buckle-oxblood-shrunken-calf

Also, is it me or does this not look like the EXACT shape of the Louis Vuitton Alma? Minus the difference in leather and the structure that gives etc..

http://www.mulberry.com/shop/coming...ge-double-handle-bag-taupe-soft-grain-leather


----------



## s_kat

jp23 said:


> Hey ladies I thought this might be interesting to chat about I've been planning an internship in England for a while but my teacher thought it would be a good idea for a possible move after I graduate in a year. My grandma loves the idea and wants me to go apartment searching/job hunting in the winter which might be too soon(?) what do you guys think? Also since I am an American I imagine it be difficult to get a job (I am a photographer so maybe if I were to sign with an agency) so I could obtain a visa (friends say it's a nightmare) . I've also read online that it's close to impossible :/ but I would love to hear your ladies opinions and insight!!


I can't advise about visas, internships etc - but in my experience apartments are not advertised a long time before they are available - so I'd focus on the job search and maybe check out areas to live if you're coming over early.

Having said that, you could find someone through a university/ art school etc who is moving on in (or for) the summer...


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

jp23 said:


> Hey ladies I thought this might be interesting to chat about I've been planning an internship in England for a while but my teacher thought it would be a good idea for a possible move after I graduate in a year. My grandma loves the idea and wants me to go apartment searching/job hunting in the winter which might be too soon(?) what do you guys think? Also since I am an American I imagine it be difficult to get a job (I am a photographer so maybe if I were to sign with an agency) so I could obtain a visa (friends say it's a nightmare) . I've also read online that it's close to impossible :/ but I would love to hear your ladies opinions and insight!!




I went to uni in the States and did a study abroad term here in the UK that allowed me to do an internship. May be you could look into that with yours? It's pretty difficult to get work visas in the UK and the chance of securing a position without having the visa is quite slim especially since you'll need to compete with British, European students as well as international students who go to uni here.. It would be best if you try getting an internship through your uni to see how it is over here and perhaps look for a position while you're doing it.


----------



## s_kat

s_kat said:


> I can't advise about visas, internships etc - but in my experience apartments are not advertised a long time before they are available - so I'd focus on the job search and maybe check out areas to live if you're coming over early.
> 
> Having said that, you could find someone through a university/ art school etc who is moving on in (or for) the summer...


Sorry, also meant to say good luck, jp23!


----------



## lasska

Hey ladies.. I have my first Bayswater!  it's denim edition of it....cuuutie.. other thing I got too much bags now thinking about downsizing..


----------



## lasska




----------



## JRJMulberry

Hey guys, 

I was just wondering if any of you travel with your Mulberry and if you've had any issues? I've got my Oak Bayswater and want to take it on the plane etc, how have people found it? What are some tips for keeping it safe from the hustle and bustle of travel life? x


----------



## Kellys27

I'm in Dubai with my OS Alexa it's not been out in the sun, wouldn't dare far too hot, but was brill for travelling on the plane kept everything together and could get a fair bit in


----------



## Tiswas

Mine is my travel buddy - I take my alexa everywhere and I on a plane most weeks :0)


----------



## sarahlouise06

Kellys27 said:


> I'm in Dubai with my OS Alexa it's not been out in the sun, wouldn't dare far too hot, but was brill for travelling on the plane kept everything together and could get a fair bit in



Oooooh lovely!!! Are you on holiday in Dubai?? Just wondering as thinking of going in December


----------



## elvisfan4life

JRJMulberry said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you travel with your Mulberry and if you've had any issues? I've got my Oak Bayswater and want to take it on the plane etc, how have people found it? What are some tips for keeping it safe from the hustle and bustle of travel life? x



Hard one I tend to use cheaper bags for travelling and put my mulbs inside the cheaper bag to keep them safe..always take them as hand luggage though couldn't bear my case to go missing with any inside..am paranoid


----------



## JRJMulberry

elvisfan4life said:


> Hard one I tend to use cheaper bags for travelling and put my mulbs inside the cheaper bag to keep them safe..always take them as hand luggage though couldn't bear my case to go missing with any inside..am paranoid



I've decided to start carrying a lovely thick scarf inside my Mulberry just in case the weather turns on me during the day, or i'm in a crowded area and risk getting it scraped against somebody - I've started just taking it out of the bag and putting it over my arm and it just covers the bag loosely and protects it. I guess i'll do this when travelling too! (Sort of answered my own question here)

Better safe than sorry! It's a good idea though if anyone is ever worried too x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Great idea


----------



## Kellys27

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oooooh lovely!!! Are you on holiday in Dubai?? Just wondering as thinking of going in December




Yes went shopping today didn't see any Mulberrys but got a pair of Manolo Blahniks Mary Janes at 50% off at Harvey Nics so pleased been after a pair for years at a suitable price.


----------



## ImeldaM

Is anyone else BORED TO TEARS with the World Cup already???  #35minsintofirstwarmupgameandclimbingthewalls


----------



## daisyw

ImeldaM said:


> Is anyone else BORED TO TEARS with the World Cup already???  #35minsintofirstwarmupgameandclimbingthewalls




Me! &#128557;


----------



## Jordyaddict

ImeldaM said:


> Is anyone else BORED TO TEARS with the World Cup already???  #35minsintofirstwarmupgameandclimbingthewalls



Yep 

I don't mind the real games but the friendly games are BORING

I'm currently entertaining myself by deciding which new sensationail gel polish colours I want. At the moment I have 3 new colours in my basket ....


----------



## ImeldaM

Jordyaddict said:


> Yep
> 
> I don't mind the real games but the friendly games are BORING
> 
> I'm currently entertaining myself by deciding which new sensationail gel polish colours I want. At the moment I have 3 new colours in my basket ....



Could be an expensive campaign - 2 Zara tops and a pair of JBrand jeans so far!  Happy shopping!


----------



## Gracie12

Oh yes zzzzzzzz


----------



## elvisfan4life

I got some dresses from brand alley sale hope they fit now


----------



## elvisfan4life

2 football matches this week and the World Cup hasn't even started yet


----------



## Anxious

I really hate it when they move corrie around for the football. I was completely confused last week.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hour long emmerdale tonight so must be footie tomorrow


----------



## lauren_t

Got woken up at 4:30am by the fire alarm in halls, went out and there was steam and water everywhere since the boiler pipe burst so had to get out. Had a four hour wait to see if my room was fine, and thank god nothings be damaged, was so worried about all my camera & laptop equipment but also my bags and McQueen items.

Hannah my flatmate though, has had her room wrecked. Everything has been damaged including an iMac, her coursework, £2500 guitar, printer etc. I feel like the panic attack this morning (my halls had to call NHS direct because it was so bad :/) is somewhat inferior to her loss


----------



## elvisfan4life

Poor girl and poor you...are you ok now? Take it easy


----------



## Anxious

That's awful. Hope you are both OK.


----------



## lauren_t

We're all fine, my room is ok because its on the other side of the fire door. Really smells awful though, I would go home but I have a band to photograph tonight. I have no idea if anyone else in my flat is staying.


----------



## wee drop o bush

lauren_t said:


> Got woken up at 4:30am by the fire alarm in halls, went out and there was steam and water everywhere since the boiler pipe burst so had to get out. Had a four hour wait to see if my room was fine, and thank god nothings be damaged, was so worried about all my camera & laptop equipment but also my bags and McQueen items.
> 
> Hannah my flatmate though, has had her room wrecked. Everything has been damaged including an iMac, her coursework, £2500 guitar, printer etc. I feel like the panic attack this morning (my halls had to call NHS direct because it was so bad :/) is somewhat inferior to her loss




That's awful for you all :rain: 
I don't personally have full blown panic attacks but my friend has them regularly so I am aware of the misery they cause


----------



## elvisfan4life

I used to have them some years ago when I was very depressed...the physical effects of a panic attack are horrible...I thought. I was having a heart attack was sure I was going to die...I can control them better now but it was horrible back then


----------



## MsSJones

elvisfan4life said:


> I used to have them some years ago when I was very depressed...the physical effects of a panic attack are horrible...I thought. I was having a heart attack was sure I was going to die...I can control them better now but it was horrible back then



Depression and anxiety are so underestimated even now!! Just because you cannot see it (the disease), it doesn't mean that it's not there!

I have been suffering from severe anxiety for the past 6 years and I regularly get panic attacks with the symptoms being so severe that I get physically sick for days. We're trying to raise awareness at my uni, because the percentage of students suffering from extreme stress, anxiety or depression is on the rise, but I am so disappointed and many times annoyed by some people's attitudes on mental health issues.

I came across a certain lady on one of the workshops who said that she stopped being a Samaritan because she felt that people with depression were somewhat pathetic and should learn to cope with their issues. She said that everyone has problems. They are just don't let themselves being drowned by them!! I WAS FURIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

lauren_t said:


> We're all fine, my room is ok because its on the other side of the fire door. Really smells awful though, I would go home but I have a band to photograph tonight. I have no idea if anyone else in my flat is staying.




Oh my word!! Take care of yourself - have you anyone you could stay with tonight?  Thinking of you and your poor flatmate ...


----------



## Anxious

Good lord! What on earth was she doing at the Samaritans?
I've had a panic attack. It was when I was very young but I remember how frightening it was. Work called an ambulance! I felt a bit of a dick the next day when I was fine, but at the time I thought it was a heart attack.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I have recently struggled with health anxiety brought on by a very stressful time. I'm much better now but for a few months it was awful


----------



## wee drop o bush

Anxious said:


> Good lord! What on earth was she doing at the Samaritans?



Exactly  

I don't so much get the palpitations and feelings that I'm going to die so I can't say I have panic attacks. What happens with me is that when I feel panicked suddenly every thought in my head scatters and then I go blank and unable to gather my thoughts back together. I freeze, rather like a rabbit caught in headlights. It's a horrible feeling.


----------



## wee drop o bush

gunsandbanjos said:


> I have recently struggled with health anxiety brought on by a very stressful time. I'm much better now but for a few months it was awful


----------



## MsSJones

Anxious said:


> Good lord! What on earth was she doing at the Samaritans?
> I've had a panic attack. It was when I was very young but I remember how frightening it was. Work called an ambulance! I felt a bit of a dick the next day when I was fine, but at the time I thought it was a heart attack.



She claimed that she wanted to help and she wasn't sure about her beliefs on the issue in the beginning, but as she volunteered for a few months, she didn't really like what she saw etc. so decided to stop.

I was furious with her! We had actually organised a wonderful workshop and a very large number of students who struggled with mental health issues had come along and of course there were many other students, lecturers and members of the public who were keen of learning more about mental health, and she just expressed such appalling, in my opinion views. She claimed she thought anxiety and depression are things you should be able to deal with and it's pathetic that people would let themselves feel overwhelmed by the issues. 

The event was open to the public, and she was a member of the public, and the purpose was that we wanted to raise awareness on what is going in academia with regards to mental health issues. We expected questions, and a debate. We wanted it to be an open discussion and we had many respected health professionals in the panel. We didn't expect everyone to agree. We are all entitled to our views. She just expressed herself in such a rude manner!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

MsSJones that woman sounds to me like she was being deliberately, subversively nasty and had that twisted agenda from the beginning


----------



## handbagahholic

MsSJones said:


> Depression and anxiety are so underestimated even now!! Just because you cannot see it (the disease), it doesn't mean that it's not there!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been suffering from severe anxiety for the past 6 years and I regularly get panic attacks with the symptoms being so severe that I get physically sick for days. We're trying to raise awareness at my uni, because the percentage of students suffering from extreme stress, anxiety or depression is on the rise, but I am so disappointed and many times annoyed by some people's attitudes on mental health issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I came across a certain lady on one of the workshops who said that she stopped being a Samaritan because she felt that people with depression were somewhat pathetic and should learn to cope with their issues. She said that everyone has problems. They are just don't let themselves being drowned by them!! I WAS FURIOUS!!!!!!!!




I agree wholeheartedly! I suffer badly with depression although I think I'm doing better than I was people really don't understand or say oh what have you got to be depressed about (If I told them a lot of things they'd realise) and I really hate it! You can't help how you feel and it's not. "Silly" it's really great your trying to raise awareness


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have had bouts of OCD (no OCD is not like Monica from friends) since I was 15, mental illness causes anguish to its sufferers and their loved ones. You don't tell someone with diabetes to sort their pancreas out for heavens sake. What a toxic woman


----------



## gunsandbanjos

wee drop o bush said:


>



Thanks I'm usually such a strong person and just get on with it, it totally knocked me for six though.


----------



## Bagstar

lauren_t said:


> Got woken up at 4:30am by the fire alarm in halls, went out and there was steam and water everywhere since the boiler pipe burst so had to get out. Had a four hour wait to see if my room was fine, and thank god nothings be damaged, was so worried about all my camera & laptop equipment but also my bags and McQueen items.
> 
> Hannah my flatmate though, has had her room wrecked. Everything has been damaged including an iMac, her coursework, £2500 guitar, printer etc. I feel like the panic attack this morning (my halls had to call NHS direct because it was so bad :/) is somewhat inferior to her loss



That's awful glad your ok & hope your flatmate manages to get things sorted


----------



## aerinha

Just booked tickets to see the Downton Abbey costume exhibit at Winterthur in Delaware.  Going in August when off from work.


----------



## wee drop o bush

aerinha said:


> Just booked tickets to see the Downton Abbey costume exhibit at Winterthur in Delaware.  Going in August when off from work.




That will be fascinating 
Morning Chat


----------



## lauren_t

Bagstar said:


> That's awful glad your ok & hope your flatmate manages to get things sorted



They looked at the contract and if its the housing's fault then she'll get everything back so its fine. 

I ended up going out with my friends last night and didn't get back to my room til gone 4am so I'm perfectly fine haha! When i went to bed it did cross my mind again but I eventually fell asleep and it was fine. The nice stuff I have in my room still (like a couple of McQueen scarves) are on the top shelf in my wardrobe which is shut so if lightening does strike twice it hopefully wont be bad.


----------



## ferrylights

Gah! I'm going to flat hunting today (the owners are selling our rent controlled of 3 years, gorgeous notting hill flat) and i'm absolutely dreading it! I saw some flats Monday, one was for £1,365 p/month and it DIDN'T EVEN HAVE AN OVEN OR HOBS. 

To distract myself I've been surfing the web at work and saw this on the Standard's website: "Selfridges Refuses to Deliver Shoppers £450 Mulberry Bag to Brixton As It Is Too Risky"
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


----------



## HMGN

ferrylights said:


> Gah! I'm going to flat hunting today (the owners are selling our rent controlled of 3 years, gorgeous notting hill flat) and i'm absolutely dreading it! I saw some flats Monday, one was for £1,365 p/month and it DIDN'T EVEN HAVE AN OVEN OR HOBS.
> 
> To distract myself I've been surfing the web at work and saw this on the Standard's website: "Selfridges Refuses to Deliver Shoppers £450 Mulberry Bag to Brixton As It Is Too Risky"
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html



good luck with the house-hunting.  absolutely love your jaguar avatar!


----------



## s_kat

ferrylights said:


> To distract myself I've been surfing the web at work and saw this on the Standard's website: "Selfridges Refuses to Deliver Shoppers £450 Mulberry Bag to Brixton As It Is Too Risky"
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


Wow. Way to go Selfridges...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Postcodes can have daft consequences, my sister in law lives in Belfast and a lot of insurers won't even quote for her because of her postcode. It sounds like something similar was going on in that news report.


----------



## ferrylights

HMGN said:


> good luck with the house-hunting.  absolutely love your jaguar avatar!


Aw thanks, it actually went okay. & thanks! Love your kitty cat avatar- super cute


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wee drop....

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...er-stabbed-to-death-in-her-home-30329339.html

Still can't believe it.....so sad for her husband


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Wee drop....
> 
> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...er-stabbed-to-death-in-her-home-30329339.html
> 
> Still can't believe it.....so sad for her husband




Oh dear Lord that is AWFUL :rain:
I was at school with Margo's daughter but I don't remember her son. 
I worked for 9 years in the local Sally's wholesalers so I remember her coming in and out and I know the women who both worked with and are (were) currently working with her. Their Facebook statuses reflect just how devastated they are and a lot of lovely photos of them with Margo have been posted


----------



## elvisfan4life

The whole town will be devastated she was so well known and such a cheerful wee woman ..just awful


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> The whole town will be devastated she was so well known and such a cheerful wee woman ..just awful




Her salon Madame Margo's is open today, a decision the girls have made so that people can call in to pay their respects and also I suspect to help the girls get through this terrible next few days. They will support each other.
I can only imagine the rumours flying around but hopefully everyone will be respectful.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Is it on the diamond now? Used to be at Atlantic circle in my day


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Is it on the diamond now? Used to be at Atlantic circle in my day




I think so, it's definitely not in Atlantic circle any more.


----------



## sarahlouise06

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh dear Lord that is AWFUL :rain:
> I was at school with Margo's daughter but I don't remember her son.
> I worked for 9 years in the local Sally's wholesalers so I remember her coming in and out and I know the women who both worked with and are (were) currently working with her. Their Facebook statuses reflect just how devastated they are and a lot of lovely photos of them with Margo have been posted



So sad! She used to cut my hair when I was younger, used to cut my mums too. Tragic.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah it's desperate. A violent death of a loved one is bad enough without another family member being arrested questioned about it. I can't imagine what was going on yesterday :rain: 
The police have appealed for anyone who had interacted with the Evans family in the last few days to come forward.


----------



## aerinha

wee drop o bush said:


> That will be fascinating
> Morning Chat



Sorry, I didn't get a quote notification.

Hoping the exhibit will be worth the hour drive.  Costumes are from the first two or three seasons.  Up to Edith's non wedding I think.  Admission includes tour of the Winterthur house and gardens.

Probably never got to High Claire, so this is a substitute.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yeah it's desperate. A violent death of a loved one is bad enough without another family member being arrested questioned about it. I can't imagine what was going on yesterday :rain:
> The police have appealed for anyone who had interacted with the Evans family in the last few days to come forward.



It all seems a bit strange..reports said she was stabbed in the chest in a domestic dispute but there is going to be a post mortum into the cause of death? A 39 year old man has been arrested and the son is being questioned in connection? Are they the same person? Is he 39? And police have asked anyone who saw or spoke to any of the family in the last few days to contact them? Very unusual


----------



## wee drop o bush

Her son was quoted as being 32. I have no idea about what happened to her, poor thing 
I'm getting my hair done later so I am pretty certain I will hear more then. The world of hairdressing is a small one.


----------



## laura81

Ladies, has anyone ever sold a bag to the USA before? I've only ever sold my bags within the UK and I'm not sure of costs/risks of posting to America!


----------



## jp23

laura81 said:


> Ladies, has anyone ever sold a bag to the USA before? I've only ever sold my bags within the UK and I'm not sure of costs/risks of posting to America!




I buy from the uk all the time  just make sure your buyer is legit and realllllllly wants the bag lol


----------



## Ser

Quick question, does anyone know if what's in the USA mulberry sale is similar to what will be in UK sale? Got my eye on the red effie satchel


----------



## ratrat

Morning!!  Haven't been here for ages - too much going on in the office, very inconvenient for my handbag life, lol...

^^ USA always get the first pick, then UK will have same discount but the stock may be gone by then!  Good luck..

On Mulberry side, my grey med Lily's inner zip was broken (just came off!), being still in the 1year guarantee I took it to the shop but was told it's unrepairable :cry:... offered an exchange to another med Lily but didn't fancy any, so I took the voucher.  Oh well I think I will be happy with that SS15 two tone lily!??

Have a nice week everybody -


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Morning, feeling just about human this morning, been ill since Wednesday 
What the heck ratrat, they can't repair a zip? Like they couldn't repair a tiny bit of stitching on my Bryn! Crazy.


----------



## elvisfan4life

That's the second time I've heard they can't repair a zip appalling ...but very good to see you back ratters!!!


----------



## ratrat

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning, feeling just about human this morning, been ill since Wednesday
> What the heck ratrat, they can't repair a zip? Like they couldn't repair a tiny bit of stitching on my Bryn! Crazy.



Hey Guns nice to bump into you - poor thing, take care... summer flu??



elvisfan4life said:


> That's the second time I've heard they can't repair a zip appalling ...but very good to see you back ratters!!!



Hi Elvis, all is well with you!? 


It's so annoying but because it's inside, they have to dismantle whole bag and replace zip & put them together irl??  I thought they may have special gadget, but no...  (the reason was 'unable to reach')

Oh well there may be new Med Lily colour I may fancy later...


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Hey Guns nice to bump into you - poor thing, take care... summer flu??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elvis, all is well with you!?
> 
> 
> It's so annoying but because it's inside, they have to dismantle whole bag and replace zip & put them together irl??  I thought they may have special gadget, but no...  (the reason was 'unable to reach')
> 
> Oh well there may be new Med Lily colour I may fancy later...



I'm sure there will be ....personally there are loads Id love already red green midnight....


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Last week wasn't a very good week for us. My DH had to put our family dog who had been with him for 17 years to sleep. I only knew him for 5 years but it has been ever so hard, it must be so much worse for my DH. Our younger pup has been taking it quite hard too. She now looks for him every morning and has been moping around the house ever since.


----------



## Gracie12

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Last week wasn't a very good week for us. My DH had to put our family dog who had been with him for 17 years to sleep. I only knew him for 5 years but it has been ever so hard, it must be so much worse for my DH. Our younger pup has been taking it quite hard too. She now looks for him every morning and has been moping around the house ever since.



Aww bless you, must be awful. My two dogs are not litter brothers but they are only six months in age apart so cannot remember a time without each other and they are so close, they have to go everywhere together or they whine for their brother, I am dreading a time when one of them passes. My thoughts are with you, big hug x


----------



## elvisfan4life

RIP rik mayall....so sad


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> rip rik mayall....so sad



+ 1


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> RIP rik mayall....so sad




Yes 

It's been a week of tragedies, the slurry accident on Saturday happened to the cousin of my husbands best friend. This man is critically ill and his wee son (aged 8) died. Unfortunately another cousin also died in a slurry accident 5 years ago. The stuff is lethal


----------



## wee drop o bush

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Last week wasn't a very good week for us. My DH had to put our family dog who had been with him for 17 years to sleep. I only knew him for 5 years but it has been ever so hard, it must be so much worse for my DH. Our younger pup has been taking it quite hard too. She now looks for him every morning and has been moping around the house ever since.




Awww I'm so sorry


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes
> 
> It's been a week of tragedies, the slurry accident on Saturday happened to the cousin of my husbands best friend. This man is critically ill and his wee son (aged 8) died. Unfortunately another cousin also died in a slurry accident 5 years ago. The stuff is lethal



I saw that its so awful....it's not long since that ulster rugby,player and his brother and dad all died trying to rescue their dog from the slurry pit.....horrible death for anyone so dangerous,it's madness it can't be made safer it his day and age


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wee drop mum was telling me Marcos son is now being detained for mental assessment? Have you heard anything else?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Wee drop mum was telling me Marcos son is now being detained for mental assessment? Have you heard anything else?




I've heard conflicting rumours to be honest. A reliable source told me that Margo's son has been troubled since he was at school, and that after the attack they took an overdose. But with the family understandably requesting that no info be released there is a lot of speculation and I'm not sure what to give credence too. 
I do know that Margo's funeral is today, which is quite soon after a murder so what happened must be fairly evident to the coroner.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I saw that its so awful....it's not long since that ulster rugby,player and his brother and dad all died trying to rescue their dog from the slurry pit.....horrible death for anyone so dangerous,it's madness it can't be made safer it his day and age




Yeah, I was chatting to my DH and there really isn't an alternative to slurry in that type of farming. Thankfully on our farm when we have to house our sheep we bed the sheds with straw which can then be mucked out. 
Some sort of a thing like a carbon monoxide monitor needs to be devised and made mandatory.


----------



## JeniA

Hello lovely ladies 

I spent sales money on a holiday with my friend and we leave Thursday.  

I'm planning on taking my suede Daria satchel as my everyday bag but I got colour transfer on the back  I still want to use it as there's no point in it just sitting in a drawer. There's not enough time to clean it, but I'm wondering if I use collonil spray would that help to prevent any further damage or will it just seal the colour in and make it more difficult to clean?

Thanks!


----------



## Dovey123

JeniA said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I spent sales money on a holiday with my friend and we leave Thursday.
> 
> I'm planning on taking my suede Daria satchel as my everyday bag but I got colour transfer on the back  I still want to use it as there's no point in it just sitting in a drawer. There's not enough time to clean it, but I'm wondering if I use collonil spray would that help to prevent any further damage or will it just seal the colour in and make it more difficult to clean?
> 
> Thanks!




Ditto ditto !! 
I'm off too during sale time . Tbh I think I'm getting a bit tired of having to baby my bags . I just got a suede bag also and first outing I got transfer !! That really shouldn't happen to a new bag especially at that price . My daughter showed me her bays today that she got last summer , and has only used a a few times . I was horrified . It was really worn on the corners . She said mulberry is crap and  wouldn't have another ,she said she will stick to LV


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just thought I'd share a photo of my crazy cat sunning herself. I'm coming back as a cat in my next life I've decided!


----------



## wee drop o bush

gunsandbanjos said:


> just thought i'd share a photo of my crazy cat sunning herself. I'm coming back as a cat in my next life i've decided!
> 
> View attachment 2648388




&#128522;&#127775;


----------



## Gracie12

Awww so cute!


----------



## Choo_Gal

Sale has started  Bluebell and pavement grey alexa's and some stripy bays in there


----------



## elvisfan4life

And willows


----------



## Thellie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just thought I'd share a photo of my crazy cat sunning herself. I'm coming back as a cat in my next life I've decided!
> 
> View attachment 2648388



Your happy cat is just what was needed to give a smile after reading through the heart wrenching previous posts and knowing there was nothing one could do to help.  Thank you


----------



## lasska

My baby mulberry bayswater in denim with me in  HONG KONG .. perfect bag for every day, now I can tell I do have small collection....  even the fact that I lost my job two days ago doesn't hit me...I am decided that I will rise up but will give break to myself...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry to hear about your job but congrats on being so positive a d good luck job hunting hopefully something much better is waiting for you


----------



## lasska

Thanks for wishing!  I love life and believe that God always doing good for us ....  well...maybe now it's just my blurry eyes from martini...


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's great to be so positive never change!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Your bag looks great but sorry about your job, it's good that you're being positive, life has a funny way of turning something bad into a new opportunity


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Your bag looks great but sorry about your job, it's good that you're being positive, life has a funny way of turning something bad into a new opportunity




This^ 
Best Wishes and in the mean time enjoy your gorgeous Mulberry denim. I'm very partial to Mulberry's denim range as you can see from my profile picture &#128150;


----------



## Poppet46

Gracie12 said:


> Your bag looks great but sorry about your job, it's good that you're being positive, life has a funny way of turning something bad into a new opportunity


Wholeheartedly agree - best wishes Lasska


----------



## Thellie

Rotten news about your job, so sorry.  You seem to have a great attitude (and good taste which goes without saying) and looking for the bright side, all your shadows will fall behind you.


----------



## Thellie

Open thank you note to the very kind ladies especially Lakrits and Jazzyjay, who are like an emergency service for those of us with no knowledge who venture into the world of pre-loved Mulberrys, without whom life would just be a disaster!  We expect them to be there in the ether to answer out questions without delay with no thought that they may indeed have another life!

I would just like to say a big thank you, you are appreciated  :tpfrox:


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Thellie said:


> Open thank you note to the very kind ladies especially Lakrits and Jazzyjay, who are like an emergency service for those of us with no knowledge who venture into the world of pre-loved Mulberrys, without whom life would just be a disaster!  We expect them to be there in the ether to answer out questions without delay with no thought that they may indeed have another life!
> 
> I would just like to say a big thank you, you are appreciated  :tpfrox:


+1


----------



## beaver232

Thellie said:


> Open thank you note to the very kind ladies especially Lakrits and Jazzyjay, who are like an emergency service for those of us with no knowledge who venture into the world of pre-loved Mulberrys, without whom life would just be a disaster!  We expect them to be there in the ether to answer out questions without delay with no thought that they may indeed have another life!
> 
> I would just like to say a big thank you, you are appreciated  :tpfrox:


Well said! X


----------



## mumsqueak

Thellie said:


> Open thank you note to the very kind ladies especially Lakrits and Jazzyjay, who are like an emergency service for those of us with no knowledge who venture into the world of pre-loved Mulberrys, without whom life would just be a disaster!  We expect them to be there in the ether to answer out questions without delay with no thought that they may indeed have another life!
> 
> I would just like to say a big thank you, you are appreciated  :tpfrox:


Couldn't have put it better myself, thank you.


----------



## Poppet46

:





bagsnjewellery said:


> +1


+2


----------



## mills

Poppet46 said:


> :
> +2



+ 3 I couldn't agree more, it always amazes me how quickly they respond to offer assistance.


----------



## ratrat

+4, yes we have best Authenticators - 3 musketeers who won't let fakes live long...

Happy Fathers day   Shame about 1st matches - for both England & Japan, that is.

Air is full of pollen, cocktail of them perhaps, from tree/glass I don't know but it hitting me hard atm!!

Lasska, love your attitude towards life, better job will find you in time - enjoy freedom & handbags for now


----------



## elvisfan4life

Missing my daddy today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ratrat said:


> Air is full of pollen, cocktail of them perhaps, from tree/glass I don't know but it hitting me hard atm!!



Tell me about it! It's driving me crazy! Bought a new nasal spray from boots to try that's meant to be good.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Missing my daddy today



I can't even imagine, big hugs to you Elvis.


----------



## Thellie

elvisfan4life said:


> Missing my daddy today



You never get over it do you, and memories although great are still dreadfully painful.  I regret he died just before I met my husband, and I am sure he would have approved and they would have got on.  We are now living in a part of the country he loved, and we both thank him for that.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thellie said:


> You never get over it do you, and memories although great are still dreadfully painful.  I regret he died just before I met my husband, and I am sure he would have approved and they would have got on.  We are now living in a part of the country he loved, and we both thank him for that.



I feel the same my dad never met my OH and they would have got on so well...ad he would finally have seen me happy....love you daddy


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Missing my daddy today




Hugs Elvis x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thinking of you Evis and everyone else for whom Fathers or Mothers Day is bittersweet 
It is that way for my DH for when he was only 9 years old his father was struck & killed by a drunk driver :rain:

My old Da' is alive and relatively well for his 77 years, he's still full of mischief and worth a watching anyway :giggles:

Ratty my allergies have been very bad this week too. I don't know what is worse: blotchy skin with those little round lumps or itchy, gummy eyes? :girlwhack:


----------



## wee drop o bush

The weather is nice here today  
Long may this last


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh how tragic for your DH give him an extra,hug from me today


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh how tragic for your DH give him an extra,hug from me today




Will do when he gets back later today 
He's been on a trip to The Isle of Man with some friends. He went yesterday and apparently the weather has been glorious there.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Weather is cloudy and horrid here...will summer never arrive?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Weather is cloudy and horrid here...will summer never arrive?




Aww that's a shame. It really is a beautiful day here. Which is especially nice after the stretch of thundery, inclement weather that we had


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mum will be moaning she can't go out in the sun with the tablets they have put her on!!,


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Mum will be moaning she can't go out in the sun with the tablets they have put her on!!,




 
Your poor mum, sunshine is wonderful


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Your poor mum, sunshine is wonderful



She is at my aunts in coleraine now..had a few days in hospital with a lung infection and is waiting on test results but they have her on very strong anti infection tablets and one of the main things is no sunlight...she hasn't been out the house ,in a month and is fed up...the sun will be gone soon and she will have missed if


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She is at my aunts in coleraine now..had a few days in hospital with a lung infection and is waiting on test results but they have her on very strong anti infection tablets and one of the main things is no sunlight...she hasn't been out the house ,in a month and is fed up...the sun will be gone soon and she will have missed if




Aww your poor mum :rain: 
Hope she feels better soon. 
I have had to take Doxycycline before but fortunately it was mostly dismal weather during the week I had to take them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

That's the ones....she is suffering with them as they are so strong only takes one a day but they seem to put her off her food...she is losing way too much weight..nearly 20lbs now


----------



## lasska

I wasn't k owing my dad very well..but we was in same car when he die, and I somehow stay alive...that brings me to world where I always will think that all can happen other way...Not such weird.. sorry all for such a down note


----------



## elvisfan4life

lasska said:


> I wasn't k owing my dad very well..but we was in same car when he die, and I somehow stay alive...that brings me to world where I always will think that all can happen other way...Not such weird.. sorry all for such a down note



Aw hugs sweetie that must have been awful for you...life can really be cruel and down upside down in an instant


----------



## Gracie12

lasska said:


> I wasn't k owing my dad very well..but we was in same car when he die, and I somehow stay alive...that brings me to world where I always will think that all can happen other way...Not such weird.. sorry all for such a down note



Aww, life is hard at times - my father died when I was 9 and his death impacted on the rest of my childhood in such a way that my only good memories of childhood are before the age of 9 - it was tough, but we carry on and I believe these things make us stronger and makes us the people we are today....


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm so sorry for all of you who lost your dads :rain:
I haven't had a particularly good relationship with mine, so we don't have a normal father-daughter relationship but at least he's still around.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm so sorry for all of you who lost your dads :rain:
> I haven't had a particularly good relationship with mine, so we don't have a normal father-daughter relationship but at least he's still around.



Treasure every sec.....I wish I could see my dad again if only for a min...l


----------



## ImeldaM

All these sad stories have made me really stop and think. My dad is 87 and, although he's not the easiest of men, I know he loves us all. You have all given me the kick up the backside I needed to make me appreciate him and remember how lucky I am to still have him around. Thank you all. Sending love to everyone who misses their daddy, particularly today. X


----------



## wee drop o bush

ImeldaM said:


> All these sad stories have made me really stop and think. My dad is 87 and, although he's not the easiest of men, I know he loves us all. You have all given me the kick up the backside I needed to make me appreciate him and remember how lucky I am to still have him around. Thank you all. Sending love to everyone who misses their daddy, particularly today. X




Well said. I forgot to send my dad a card, I'm in town tomorrow so I'll buy him one and a nice bottle of wine. 
Like you I know my dad loves me as much as he is capable of and part of my growing up was accepting him for the father that he was instead of the father that I wished he would be. We have gotten on better since then.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Love them for who they are ..they have made you who you are.and give them both a hug from me for the hug I wish I could give my. Dad today


----------



## wee drop o bush

Will do, I'll tell him Elvis' sends a hug and he will laugh


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Will do, I'll tell him Elvis' sends a hug and he will laugh



Lol


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> Love them for who they are ..they have made you who you are.and give them both a hug from me for the hug I wish I could give my. Dad today



I certainly will, Elvis.


----------



## handbagahholic

ImeldaM said:


> I certainly will, Elvis.




That's really moving Elvis, after loosing my mum i am well aware of the pain caused and I hug my dad extra tight and tell him I love him at least twice a day he's a wonderful man


----------



## handbagahholic

Shattered after a long day..


----------



## Ser

handbagahholic said:


> Shattered after a long day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653299



Aww cute...we have two shattered pups too after long walks and travelling to see family this weekend


----------



## Bagstar

handbagahholic said:


> Shattered after a long day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653299



Aww bless she looks really comfy there. Lovely collar, is she a Lurcher


----------



## elvisfan4life

Michael schumacher is out of intensive care and has been moved to a hospital  nearer his home...he is no longer in a coma...hope this is the start of his,recovery however long it,takes....come on schumi we are all rooting for you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ditto Elvisfan
Life can be so hard (experiencing it myself just now hence the lovely bay's bag & purse in poppy red goat)
Mind you, would prefer good health but the pressies did make me smile a lot!!!
Come on Michael we think you can do this! Keep on fighting!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Ditto Elvisfan
> Life can be so hard (experiencing it myself just now hence the lovely bay's bag & purse in poppy red goat)
> Mind you, would prefer good health but the pressies did make me smile a lot!!!
> Come on Michael we think you can do this! Keep on fighting!



Sorry to hear you aren't so good hope things improve soon...health is everything..


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks Elvisfan
Not really the place to vent my woos, just hate to see the suffering some are objected too but hey we make the most of what time we have & pray for a miracle 
This forum has cheered me up no end, reading all the posts and looking at all the lovely bags and even if I waited until now to own a Mulberry it was worth the wait.
Have lots of other lovely quality bags but they pale in comparison to the lovely red one sitting staring at me!!!
How sad am I
DD will inherit them all some day so they will always be loved xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's not sad I'm glad she has cheered you up so much...life can be such a trial that things that cheer us up even for a little while are to be embraced


----------



## Mollydoodledon

So true x


----------



## handbagahholic

Bagstar said:


> Aww bless she looks really comfy there. Lovely collar, is she a Lurcher




Yeah she is, she's old now ..likes abit of glam


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Michael schumacher is out of intensive care and has been moved to a hospital  nearer his home...he is no longer in a coma...hope this is the start of his,recovery however long it,takes....come on schumi we are all rooting for you




I heard this on the news today too Elvis and thought of you, really pleased he's out and I hope this the beginning of positive things


----------



## Gracie12

handbagahholic said:


> Shattered after a long day..
> 
> 
> Soo cute, she looks like she is cuddling her toy...


----------



## Izzybet

Have you seen these handbag hooks, great little gadgets that just hang off the table and stay put with the weight of your bag


----------



## Mollydoodledon

My DH would def think I'd lost the plot if I got one lol
They are a good idea though


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzybet said:


> Have you seen these handbag hooks, great little gadgets that just hang off the table and stay put with the weight of your bag
> View attachment 2654254




Yes I have one, it's a great idea when you (a) get a table with a suitable edge to hang it on and (b) get a table with enough room to fit both your knees and your bag under


----------



## Izzybet

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes I have one, it's a great idea when you (a) get a table with a suitable edge to hang it on and (b) get a table with enough room to fit both your knees and your bag under




Ah, I have not used it "out" yet, it has only been having a test run at home.... I will have to choose my tables carefully !!


----------



## mills

elvisfan4life said:


> It's not sad I'm glad she has cheered you up so much...life can be such a trial that things that cheer us up even for a little while are to be embraced



Oh Elvis, you always have suck nice words of wisdom to share, it's just lovely, thank you. And this comment is so true too. 
I walked into a shop the other day and they had some shoes on display with a little sign sitting next to them saying "life is short, buy the damn shoes!" I smiled and had a little giggle and thought how much I agree.


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Michael schumacher is out of intensive care and has been moved to a hospital  nearer his home...he is no longer in a coma...hope this is the start of his,recovery however long it,takes....come on schumi we are all rooting for you



I had been wanting to say something about this all day yesterday (work got in the way!  how inconsiderate...)  so glad he is out of danger.  Your prayer was heard Elvis


----------



## Thellie

handbagahholic said:


> Shattered after a long day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653299



What a beautiful hound you have, lovely patchwork too, luxury


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> I had been wanting to say something about this all day yesterday (work got in the way!  how inconsiderate...)  so glad he is out of danger.  Your prayer was heard Elvis



I hope so ...don't care how long it takes just hope he ,makes some sort of recovery to give him back to his loving family


----------



## lasska

i also got bit of positive day today! Mulberry took my poor alexa bag to replace the lock (which was broken) ... and they told they gonna done it in a week time...i do miss my Alexa so much (perfect size).. 
also, was facing today lie from my ex boss and faces in my old office - like no one taking care that i didn't work there anymore...
sad, especially if you was trying hard for the good of the company


----------



## lasska

Izzybet said:


> Have you seen these handbag hooks, great little gadgets that just hang off the table and stay put with the weight of your bag
> View attachment 2654254



O, yau!  these hooks are what i have in tons at home (thanks to my life in China).. can't get rid of them - still sending out as a presents to friends


----------



## handbagahholic

okay so my willow loving is getting abit out of hand! please can someone tell me which willow this is (colour) and if its the small or large?


----------



## handbagahholic

handbagahholic said:


> okay so my willow loving is getting abit out of hand! please can someone tell me which willow this is (colour) and if its the small or large?


 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-rose-cheers-Andy-Murray-Australian-Open.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

At that price it must be the small


----------



## daisyw

handbagahholic said:


> okay so my willow loving is getting abit out of hand! please can someone tell me which willow this is (colour) and if its the small or large?




It's the larger one, I think this is ballet pink, but the light is making look slightly different. They made a mistake with the price though, I'm sure this one is £1600.


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> At that price it must be the small




Thanks Elvis  it looks a good size? Really don't know what to think :s


----------



## Bagstar

handbagahholic said:


> okay so my willow loving is getting abit out of hand! please can someone tell me which willow this is (colour) and if its the small or large?



If it's the same one she had last year it's the larger one in the nude colour. I see you are feeling the Willow love as well


----------



## handbagahholic

Bagstar said:


> If it's the same one she had last year it's the larger one in the nude colour. I see you are feeling the Willow love as well




Yeah I am in a massive way but I really can't afford one and I'm still unsure on the size! Also I've not see. The nude anywhere


----------



## Bagstar

handbagahholic said:


> Yeah I am in a massive way but I really can't afford one and I'm still unsure on the size! Also I've not see. The nude anywhere



They should be due in the outlets anytime soon. I think the nude was out at the same time as the Mint & Apricot. May be worth keeping an eye on the outlet thread.


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

This sad and scary incident should remind us to be careful of what we share in in the internet.  Here in tPF we become such a community and sometimes let our guard down

A fellow tPfer was robbed.

Here is one of the news article:  http://abc13.com/archive/9396103/

An editorial on the incident:  http://www.stylexstyle.com/editorial/blogs/bought-birkin-think-you-share-world

If you're interested you can search on the internet and lots of editorials, etc...

The fellow tPF 'ers thread is still here but is now closed for any postings:  http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/welcome-to-pbcs-lil-french-boutique-closet-238150.html

Please be careful out here!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

handbagahholic said:


> Shattered after a long day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653299



It's a hard life!


----------



## daisyw

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> This sad and scary incident should remind us to be careful of what we share in in the internet.  Here in tPF we become such a community and sometimes let our guard down
> 
> A fellow tPfer was robbed.
> 
> Here is one of the news article:  http://abc13.com/archive/9396103/
> 
> An editorial on the incident:  http://www.stylexstyle.com/editorial/blogs/bought-birkin-think-you-share-world
> 
> If you're interested you can search on the internet and lots of editorials, etc...
> 
> The fellow tPF 'ers thread is still here but is now closed for any postings:  http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/welcome-to-pbcs-lil-french-boutique-closet-238150.html
> 
> Please be careful out here!




That's awful. And good advice, so many people over share information.


----------



## wee drop o bush

There a serious amount of snark going on in that editorial, jealous cow 
You'd nearly think the writer was rubbing their hands in glee.
It doesn't matter what you have, the right to own it peacefully, without thieving isn't negated just because it's a more costly item


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sorry, burglary is a sore point for me as I've had several relatives who were affected by it :rain:.


----------



## handbagahholic

wee drop o bush said:


> Sorry, burglary is a sore point for me as I've had several relatives who were affected by it :rain:.




I thoughts exactly the same wee drop really wasn't impressed! I've been burgled twice and it really is awful !!


----------



## wee drop o bush

There really is no excuse for gloating (sneakily in a Pass/Aggress fashion or otherwise) about someone being burgled. 

There is a lesson to be learnt about being more circumspect and security conscious when using social media, but schadenfreude was really not necessary.


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

wee drop o bush said:


> There really is no excuse for gloating (sneakily in a Pass/Aggress fashion or otherwise) about someone being burgled.
> 
> There is a lesson to be learnt about being more circumspect and security conscious when using social media, but schadenfreude was really not necessary.




I really should go back and re-read the editorial article I linked, it went over my head that the writer was being gleeful/passive/aggressive about the theft...I must have been so aghast of the incident the schadenfreude-"ness" of the article slipped by me.

I had read PBC's thread awhile back and was following it like a novella but life happens and just went back to it again and just saw the latest comments about the theft.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Maybe I was reading too much into the editorial and my Irish temper got the better of me, if you don't think it was that bad just chalk it down to that. I have been known to overreact :shame:


----------



## laura81

Flights are booked and I'm off to NYC on the 21st of July, hopefully no injuries will delay it this time!


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> Flights are booked and I'm off to NYC on the 21st of July, hopefully no injuries will delay it this time!




Good luck Laura  hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## aerinha

Bad day at work.  Had my review and while it started well, I got my knuckles smacked because in March I made an online comment, that mentioned nothing work related just simple frustration at a situation that I didn't even describe, and my boss saw it and waited until now to hit me with.  If it was a prob, why wait so long?  Furthermore, since it could have been about anything and was done outside of work, it really should not have been brought into my review.  Proving it tied to work would be his word vs mine it was that vague.

He then claimed I was too structured about my lunch hour because after events caused it to be pushed back repeatedly until I thought I would pass out from hunger, I asked that we have a plan for the next day to prevent that happening.  This was also in March and he is just bringing it up now.  I never walk out and go to lunch leaving calls hanging or someone waiting to be helped, even if it means I go late (unlike coworker who just walks out and leaves me with whatever is going on) and I said ok to every push back that day, eventually cutting my lunch short and leaving early to make up the time difference..all with no complaint.  But I am unflexible...sorry I eat breakfast at 6 and can't go until 1 with only a snack bar to hold me over  

What makes me angriest is that he held onto this for so long.  I hate going along thinking everything is dandy to get whalloped with no warning.  Address it then or leave it go.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Gracie12

Don't apologise - it is good to rant! I know it doesn't help but a big cyberspace hug!


----------



## wee drop o bush

aerinha said:


> Bad day at work.  Had my review and while it started well, I got my knuckles smacked because in March I made an online comment, that mentioned nothing work related just simple frustration at a situation that I didn't even describe, and my boss saw it and waited until now to hit me with.  If it was a prob, why wait so long?  Furthermore, since it could have been about anything and was done outside of work, it really should not have been brought into my review.  Proving it tied to work would be his word vs mine it was that vague.
> 
> He then claimed I was too structured about my lunch hour because after events caused it to be pushed back repeatedly until I thought I would pass out from hunger, I asked that we have a plan for the next day to prevent that happening.  This was also in March and he is just bringing it up now.  I never walk out and go to lunch leaving calls hanging or someone waiting to be helped, even if it means I go late (unlike coworker who just walks out and leaves me with whatever is going on) and I said ok to every push back that day, eventually cutting my lunch short and leaving early to make up the time difference..all with no complaint.  But I am unflexible...sorry I eat breakfast at 6 and can't go until 1 with only a snack bar to hold me over
> 
> What makes me angriest is that he held onto this for so long.  I hate going along thinking everything is dandy to get whalloped with no warning.  Address it then or leave it go.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.




Urghhh  My old boss did the delayed reprimand thing too _and_ also made the 'you are too structured about your lunch hour' complaint because like you I just cannot wait till mid afternoon for my lunch. Both are hateful. 
The former is a tactic in trying to mess with your head and keep you on edge


----------



## aerinha

Gracie12 said:


> Don't apologise - it is good to rant! I know it doesn't help but a big cyberspace hug!




Thanks 




wee drop o bush said:


> Urghhh  My old boss did the delayed reprimand thing too _and_ also made the 'you are too structured about your lunch hour' complaint because like you I just cannot wait till mid afternoon for my lunch. Both are hateful.
> The former is a tactic in trying to mess with your head and keep you on edge



My FB privacy settings have been given an upgrade  and I am going to note every time I flex my lunch so should it come up again, I have proof.  I know they have to find fault with something, but to hit on something months old that was a one day occurrence...is just rotten.  Ugh!  Oh well, he is off tomorrow I won't have to see him.


----------



## Poppet46

aerinha said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FB privacy settings have been given an upgrade  and I am going to note every time I flex my lunch so should it come up again, I have proof.  I know they have to find fault with something, but to hit on something months old that was a one day occurrence...is just rotten.  Ugh!  Oh well, he is off tomorrow I won't have to see him.


I think sometimes when you are so conscientious about work it hurts so bad when you hear negative - remember to focus on the positive too,and remember how fabulous you are at what you do - big


----------



## mills

Nothing that comes up in a performance review should be "new" to you, issues should be addressed at the time of occurrence. Sounds like poor management to me and their issue not yours!


----------



## aerinha

mills said:


> Nothing that comes up in a performance review should be "new" to you, issues should be addressed at the time of occurrence. Sounds like poor management to me and their issue not yours!



All this happened in March.  It was the weeks leading up to and including my grandmother's death.  I was not at my best, and I could see criticizing that I was short at times, because I know I was...but that never came up today.  It was all stuff I never saw as a problem. And her situation was not a secret at work, I have been there 12 years some slack should have been cut if I was off, but like you said, the time to bring it up was then.

I need a vacation and that is not coming until October.


----------



## mills

aerinha said:


> All this happened in March.  It was the weeks leading up to and including my grandmother's death.  I was not at my best, and I could see criticizing that I was short at times, because I know I was...but that never came up today.  It was all stuff I never saw as a problem. And her situation was not a secret at work, I have been there 12 years some slack should have been cut if I was off, but like you said, the time to bring it up was then.
> 
> I need a vacation and that is not coming until October.



Aww, I think the review sounds very unfair on you, maybe your manager was having a bad day, not that that should excuse it, but you have been there a long time and deserve to be treated with a bit more respect. Some managers seem to feel the need to find anything to pick on just for the sake of saying something, try not to let it get to you, I know that's easier said than done, but until you can take a break, just go to work, put your head down and keep to yourself for a while.


----------



## wee drop o bush

aerinha said:


> All this happened in March.  It was the weeks leading up to and including my grandmother's death.  I was not at my best, and I could see criticizing that I was short at times, because I know I was...but that never came up today.  It was all stuff I never saw as a problem. And her situation was not a secret at work, I have been there 12 years some slack should have been cut if I was off, but like you said, the time to bring it up was then.
> 
> I need a vacation and that is not coming until October.




Has your manager been there as long as you have? 
I think some managers don't appreciate staff with a long service record but prefer new staff that can be molded whatever way _they_ want, which shows insecurity on their part. I worked for 9 years in a job and the last 7 of these were with one such manager.  I refused to give this manager the satisfaction of leaving, when voluntary redundancies were available I took them and was glad I held on for so long.


----------



## aerinha

wee drop o bush said:


> Has your manager been there as long as you have?
> I think some managers don't appreciate staff with a long service record but prefer new staff that can be molded whatever way _they_ want, which shows insecurity on their part. I worked for 9 years in a job and the last 7 of these were with one such manager.  I refused to give this manager the satisfaction of leaving, when voluntary redundancies were available I took them and was glad I held on for so long.



Only four years for him but usually he is nice and I like him. It was like he for angry at me in Marcj and saved it up until June


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh well I guess we can just surmise that he has training & development issues in relation to his management practice


----------



## Gracie12

laura81 said:


> Flights are booked and I'm off to NYC on the 21st of July, hopefully no injuries will delay it this time!



Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## wee drop o bush

handbagahholic said:


> Good luck Laura  hope you have a wonderful time




This^
Laura best of luck in your adventure, I'm so jealous! :giggles:


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

aerinha said:


> Only four years for him but usually he is nice and I like him. It was like he for angry at me in Marcj and saved it up until June




I'm so sorry, it sounds like he was unfair to you. I do agree with you, I much prefer  my manager just tell me when sth isn't right & I do the same. There is no point holding on to an event that happened 3 months ago. Big hugs to you


----------



## aerinha

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh well I guess we can just surmise that he has training & development issues in relation to his management practice





LittlemissPeppa said:


> I'm so sorry, it sounds like he was unfair to you. I do agree with you, I much prefer  my manager just tell me when sth isn't right & I do the same. There is no point holding on to an event that happened 3 months ago. Big hugs to you



Thanks for the support

I did go back and speak to him.  Pointed out it was both a bad day and a bad month, that I am always flexible in doing new things not to mention I do not leave for lunch until everything is handled and that I felt It was unfair to reference one bad day when I was there alone and under stress in my review.  If it was a recurrent problem, if I had lain in the floor and had a fit...yes, but it wasn't and I didn't so why brand me?  More professional terms were used . He did strike the inflexible line from the written copy.  So while it still stings, it was made somewhat better.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Aerinha 
I'm proud of you :urock:


----------



## Mammee101

aerinha said:


> Thanks for the support
> 
> I did go back and speak to him.  Pointed out it was both a bad day and a bad month, that I am always flexible in doing new things not to mention I do not leave for lunch until everything is handled and that I felt It was unfair to reference one bad day when I was there alone and under stress in my review.  If it was a recurrent problem, if I had lain in the floor and had a fit...yes, but it wasn't and I didn't so why brand me?  More professional terms were used . He did strike the inflexible line from the written copy.  So while it still stings, it was made somewhat better.



That's brilliant, very pleased for you


----------



## aerinha

wee drop o bush said:


> Aerinha
> I'm proud of you :urock:





Mammee101 said:


> That's brilliant, very pleased for you



Many years ago a different boss blamed me and the coworker for something and we were both so stunned we said nothing.  It never occurred to me at a then 24 that I could or should speak up and I have always brooded on the event, mad both at him for it and myself for taking it.  So rather than eat my anger I figured I would go back and speak up.  Even if he didn't change it at least I could live with myself.


----------



## Gracie12

aerinha said:


> Many years ago a different boss blamed me and the coworker for something and we were both so stunned we said nothing.  It never occurred to me at a then 24 that I could or should speak up and I have always brooded on the event, mad both at him for it and myself for taking it.  So rather than eat my anger I figured I would go back and speak up.  Even if he didn't change it at least I could live with myself.




:urock:


----------



## Poppet46

gracie12 said:


> :urock:


+1


----------



## mills

aerinha said:


> Thanks for the support
> 
> I did go back and speak to him.  Pointed out it was both a bad day and a bad month, that I am always flexible in doing new things not to mention I do not leave for lunch until everything is handled and that I felt It was unfair to reference one bad day when I was there alone and under stress in my review.  If it was a recurrent problem, if I had lain in the floor and had a fit...yes, but it wasn't and I didn't so why brand me?  More professional terms were used . He did strike the inflexible line from the written copy.  So while it still stings, it was made somewhat better.



Oh well done! That's very brave and I'm proud of you too.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi and sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place but can someone please tell me how to start a new thread on the iPhone or iPad app?
I can't find it anywhere and as I'm quite a newbie I'm a bit thick! duh!
I so far have only been able to reply to others threads
Thanks a lot ladies


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi and sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place but can someone please tell me how to start a new thread on the iPhone or iPad app?
> I can't find it anywhere and as I'm quite a newbie I'm a bit thick! duh!
> I so far have only been able to reply to others threads
> Thanks a lot ladies




Hi 
You need to click on browse from the main menu. Then select Premier designers. Then select Mulberry. Once in the Mulberry subforum you'll see 3 dots  like these ... on the top right hand corner, click on these and you'll see a list of options. New Topic is one of them so select this to start a new thread.
Also: I just remembered that you have to have posted each day for 5 consecutive days before you can start threads of your own. If you've only just joined then that's why you can't do so.
:welcome2:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi
> You need to click on browse from the main menu. Then select Premier designers. Then select Mulberry. Once in the Mulberry subforum you'll see 3 dots  like these ... on the top right hand corner, click on these and you'll see a list of options. New Topic is one of them so select this to start a new thread.
> Also: I just remembered that you have to have posted each day for 5 consecutive days before you can start threads of your own. If you've only just joined then that's why you can't do so.
> :welcome2:




Thank wee drop o bush.
I will give that a go


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thank wee drop o bush.
> I will give that a go




Ahh! Got it now. Fantastic!
Don't actually want to start a new topic just wanted to know how to do it so as next time (if I'm very lucky) I will be able to do my own reveal.
We live in hope


----------



## wee drop o bush

I look forward to your reveal


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I look forward to your reveal




Think you might have a long wait unless someone very extravagant buys me another one and I don't know anyone like that lol!
Have to make do with the three I've got (well 2 & a purse) for a while 
I'm still looking mind you he! he!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Think you might have a long wait unless someone very extravagant buys me another one and I don't know anyone like that lol!
> Have to make do with the three I've got (well 2 & a purse) for a while
> I'm still looking mind you he! he!




Me too, I'm aways looking  :giggles:


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's so warm here today


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have been a bit naughty and strayed from the Mulberry fold, but I still love my Mulbs and apart from the denim Lilly I am just now realising how care free my Effie and Araline are


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Have you been on the Bush?????
Lol!
That post seemed to come out of nowhere He! he!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Have you been on the Bush?????
> Lol!
> That post seemed to come out of nowhere He! he!



Im sipping a black just now...and welcome,to another norn irn gal


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> It's so warm here today



Really? I don't think i ever saw the sun when i lived there!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hah! Didn't take too long for that to get around Elvis!
You been havin a wee sneak at my profile lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It certainly wasn't very sunny here today so wee drop of must live in the Norn Iron Riviera LOVL


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> It certainly wasn't very sunny here today so wee drop of must live in the Norn Iron Riviera LOVL



Lol....you,normally get the best weather..its grim up north


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It was a bit dull down here today def not sunbathing weather lol! Not that I would ever let my Norn Iron fair complexion out in the sun tee hee!
I just burn................
Not allowed to sit in the sun anyway


----------



## elvisfan4life

Me too i go from blue to white in summer


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was a bit dull down here today def not sunbathing weather lol! Not that I would ever let my Norn Iron fair complexion out in the sun tee hee!
> I just burn................
> Not allowed to sit in the sun anyway



Hope you are ok? Noticed you have health issues from your profile


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> It certainly wasn't very sunny here today so wee drop of must live in the Norn Iron Riviera LOVL




The Beautiful Causeway Coast!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Afraid I'm very much not alright but I just have to get on with it and make the most of a double whammy!
This handbag lark is taking my mind of things so might as well enjoy it while I can


----------



## Mollydoodledon

See I was right the Northern Ireland riviera lol!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Im sipping a black just now...and welcome,to another norn irn gal


I usually have a bottle of both white and black label in my house, my DH tends to get given them as Christmas gifts from companies he does business with :tipsy:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Afraid I'm very much not alright but I just have to get on with it and make the most of a double whammy!
> This handbag lark is taking my mind of things so might as well enjoy it while I can




Do, take happiness when it's in the offing  
We are a friendly bunch here, any time you need to vent you can


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> See I was right the Northern Ireland riviera lol!!!!!




It is lovely,  but I have friends who live in Belfast and I'm jealous of their nightlife!


----------



## Poppet46

elvisfan4life said:


> Me too i go from blue to white in summer


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks wee drop of. You are definitely all a friendly bunch and I'm enjoying being part of the forum
It's amazing how the little things like a new handbag, purse, then an other new handbag can make you feel so much better. Very shallow but who cares, it's done me the world of good 
Hugs back x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Possessions are only really shallow if they aren't properly appreciated and valued (I think anyway) 
Enjoy your Mulbs.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lol Elvis, I was trying to work out black & white label with you going from blue to white in the summer then I realised it was your skin went from blue to white and not the whiskey
How daft am I? Duh!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Possessions are only really shallow if they aren't properly appreciated and valued (I think anyway)
> Enjoy your Mulbs.




Very true and mine are really appreciated. I still sit and stare at my bays when she isn't over my arm.
Keep asking DH if he needs change to go for his paper so as I can open my purse lol! Never offered him my change before!!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

:





Mollydoodledon said:


> Lol Elvis, I was trying to work out black & white label with you going from blue to white in the summer then I realised it was your skin went from blue to white and not the whiskey
> How daft am I? Duh!



Sorry to confuse you! Sorry to hear about your health let us know if there is anything we can do to help cheer you up...im originally a portstewart girl


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> See I was right the Northern Ireland riviera lol!!!!!



I must call it that next time im home


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Awh Elvis thanks  I shouldn't be venting my woos on here anyway.( I get a bit carried away sometimes and forget this is a handbag forum)
This is a happy place and I love reading through all the posts and seeing all the lovely handbags etc
You are so kind and thanks for your kind words from a girl born and bred in Bangor from Scottish parents!!!!!! I think that makes me dual nationality but my Mum says I'm def Norn Irish  coz I was the only one born here lol!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ive been eagerly awaiting the start of Wmbledon as I am a big tennis fan. I was alo looking forward to seeing the beautiful Kim Sears with here Mulbs again. 

I thought she would have been perfect for the new face of Mulberry.  We don't all aspire to the "girlie look". Most of Mulberry fans are a little older than Cara  

Was she making a statement I wonder for her first appearance yesterday without a Mulberry. Had she also had hopes of being our Mulberry girl?  Big mistake,  Mulberry   a wonderful opportunity for some good press missed. Instead we have   " *She paired it with her new favourite oversized handbag, ditching last year&#8217;s Mulberry (who hasn&#8217;t?) "
*
Will we be seeing her wear any Mulberries this year?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awh Elvis thanks  I shouldn't be venting my woos on here anyway.( I get a bit carried away sometimes and forget this is a handbag forum)
> This is a happy place and I love reading through all the posts and seeing all the lovely handbags etc
> You are so kind and thanks for your kind words from a girl born and bred in Bangor from Scottish parents!!!!!! I think that makes me dual nationality but my Mum says I'm def Norn Irish  coz I was the only one born here lol!



My granny was from dumbarton...we are all celts!!! Bangor is lovely had many a happy day out there as a child


----------



## wee drop o bush

I didn't notice her bag yesterday, what was it? 
Imagine if she didn't carry one single solitary Mulberry this entire Wimbledon :weird:
I'm sure different design houses are sending her bags just hoping she will be seen carrying them at Wimbledon.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It was an Aspinal Marylebone tote in cream wee drop of or that's what it looked like to me. Def an Aspinal tote
Makes a change as she seems to have been carrying the Willow for ever? Or is that just my imagination.
I thought the Willow looked too bulky with some of her outfits.
Flipping fashion expert now LOVL!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> My granny was from dumbarton...we are all celts!!! Bangor is lovely had many a happy day out there as a child




We are both a bit of a mix then lol!
Bangor isn't nearly as nice these days. Like most places has got very run down and nothing but charity shops in the town itself. Have to go to Belfast to do shopping, but I just sit on my bum these days and order online. Think the last time I was in HOF was about a year ago. 
Too easy to click a button -   (and then return half the stuff coz it doesn't look the same IRL


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was an Aspinal Marylebone tote in cream wee drop of or that's what it looked like to me. Def an Aspinal tote
> Makes a change as she seems to have been carrying the Willow for ever? Or is that just my imagination.
> I thought the Willow looked too bulky with some of her outfits.
> Flipping fashion expert now LOVL!!




ooh just been on the Aspinal website after seeing this, they have some nice things - wouldn't have considered them before......


----------



## wee drop o bush

The marleybone tote is very nice 
That's a major coup for Aspinal.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Yes, I have a couple of  Aspinal bags & iPhone case. 
Good robust leather me thinks and they look nice too, very well finished off.
I used my black Mollie satchel all winter and it still looks like new! Been packed away now.
Loved the look of the Marylebone tote but Mulberry has always been my main preference and when I got the offer of one as a birthday present I jumped in quick.
Only thing is now one wasn't enough lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

That's always the case with Mulberry :giggles:
What's the weather like in Co.Down today? It's been miserable here but I think it's trying to fair.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It's a bit dull and a lot cooler, looks like it could rain anytime


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> It's a bit dull and a lot cooler, looks like it could rain anytime




My mum lives in Co. Sligo and she was saying this morning that the weather there has been glorious


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> It's a bit dull and a lot cooler, looks like it could rain anytime




DH said its cold enough for a hot bush lol!
I'm sitting on my iPad and he is cleaning the house so don't think he should be feeling cold -)
Think I'm just about to get pushed off the sofa!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

They always get far nicer weather down South than we do. 
Not fair &#128560;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> They always get far nicer weather down South than we do.
> Not fair &#128560;



Ah but you cant beat norn irn weather or not!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Ah but you cant beat norn irn weather or not!!!




That's very true Elvis


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> They always get far nicer weather down South than we do.
> Not fair &#128560;




True but Sligo can be relentlessly soggy on a bad week, yet it's glorious in good weather


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was an Aspinal Marylebone tote in cream wee drop of or that's what it looked like to me. Def an Aspinal tote
> Makes a change as she seems to have been carrying the Willow for ever? Or is that just my imagination.
> I thought the Willow looked too bulky with some of her outfits.
> Flipping fashion expert now LOVL!!





wee drop o bush said:


> The marleybone tote is very nice
> That's a major coup for Aspinal.



It will be really sad if we dont see her with any Mulbs  I think she was a great advert for the Willow it really suited her. The large one looked absolutely naff on little old me and I could never stand the bag. She also took an oversized Alexa in petticoat white I think and a printed Oak Bays that always looked stunning with her jeans look. I always thought that printed Bays was really frumpy till i saw her carrying one. There was also a Mulberry clutch, black Chanel tote and quite a few more

Think Mulberry really copped out there. I think the Aspinal she carried yesterday was white. It completed her Wimbledon white look.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was an Aspinal Marylebone tote in cream wee drop of or that's what it looked like to me. Def an Aspinal tote
> Makes a change as she seems to have been carrying the Willow for ever? Or is that just my imagination.
> I thought the Willow looked too bulky with some of her outfits.
> Flipping fashion expert now LOVL!!




There you go........just to show she did have a few more other than the Willow. The Aspinal looks bulkier than her Willow IMO 



Mollydoodledon said:


> They always get far nicer weather down South than we do.
> Not fair &#128560;




Its absolutely gorgeous down in the SE today, boiling hot and very sunny.Far too hot to be stuck in the office, cant wait to get out, not long now....................need to get down the beach and maybe have a BBQ, way too hot for cooking


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mulberrygal said:


> There you go........just to show she did have a few more other than the Willow. The Aspinal looks bulkier than her Willow IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its absolutely gorgeous down in the SE today, boiling hot and very sunny.Far too hot to be stuck in the office, cant wait to get out, not long now....................need to get down the beach and maybe have a BBQ, way too hot for cooking




Whooops! Sorry, I didn't mean I thought she only owned a Willow, just every time I saw her in the papers since she got it she seemed to be carrying it. I think she is a beautiful girl with great taste and I wasn't ridiculing her in any way. ( I'm probably to old to love the Willow 
Keep my thought to my self next time


----------



## handbagahholic

Is it wrong that all this makes me think is buy the willow AND the lily!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mollydoodledon

handbagahholic said:


> Is it wrong that all this makes me think is buy the willow AND the lily!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664717
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I think it means you have to buy both


----------



## Mulberrygal

handbagahholic said:


> Is it wrong that all this makes me think is buy the willow AND the lily!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664717
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yay, that's brilliant, a green light to spend :giggles: I am a Taurus too, how long is that Neptune around complicating us. I need more freedom from DH in the sales. Is this for the whole month!

Go for it handbagaholic, Willow and Lily in Ostrich? 



Mollydoodledon said:


> Whooops! Sorry, I didn't mean I thought she only owned a Willow, just every time I saw her in the papers since she got it she seemed to be carrying it. I think she is a beautiful girl with great taste and I wasn't ridiculing her in any way. ( I'm probably to old to love the Willow
> Keep my thought to my self next time



 I'm not a celeb fan at all. I wouldn't know who most of them are but KS always stands out as I love tennis and bags  I don't like the Willow either but she did make it look good. Like our lovely Kate I think she does wonders for British fashion. Mulberry really did miss a big opportunity for some good press. 

She carried the same Aspinal again yesterday, same bag two days in a row  probably means she did have to buy it herself


----------



## handbagahholic

Mulberrygal said:


> Yay, that's brilliant, a green light to spend :giggles: I am a Taurus too, how long is that Neptune around complicating us. I need more freedom from DH in the sales. Is this for the whole month!
> 
> Go for it handbagaholic, Willow and Lily in Ostrich?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a celeb fan at all. I wouldn't know who most of them are but KS always stands out as I love tennis and bags  I don't like the Willow either but she did make it look good. Like our lovely Kate I think she does wonders for British fashion. Mulberry really did miss a big opportunity for some good press.
> 
> She carried the same Aspinal again yesterday, same bag two days in a row  probably means she did have to buy it herself




Ostrich!! I can't go that far lol! Really hoping the willow goes on further reduction i want one SO bad it's driving me mad, also hoping med lily does down too and I'll grab that too! I've also seen a coat, jacket and watch in sales that I want I really don't have the money so willow is priority 
'


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elvisfan4life

Went to meadow hall yesterday and mulberry in HOF was empty!!! Very few bags on display...there was a small midnight primrose which i had been tempted by the thought of but it was too weeny and the regular is too large...i sound like goldilocks lol. There were a few purses and bits and bobs in the glass case but,not much. Should have gone to Nottingham!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Whooops! Sorry, I didn't mean I thought she only owned a Willow, just every time I saw her in the papers since she got it she seemed to be carrying it. I think she is a beautiful girl with great taste and I wasn't ridiculing her in any way. ( I'm probably to old to love the Willow
> Keep my thought to my self next time



No need to apologise hun no one thought you were. I don't like willow but love her oak printed bays cos i have the same one...only wish i looked 1% as good as she does she is a lovely girl


----------



## Indiana

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was an Aspinal Marylebone tote in cream wee drop of or that's what it looked like to me. Def an Aspinal tote
> Makes a change as she seems to have been carrying the Willow for ever? Or is that just my imagination.
> I thought the Willow looked too bulky with some of her outfits.
> Flipping fashion expert now LOVL!!


Lol Molly, I've always associated Kate with Willow too!


----------



## beaver232

Mollydoodledon said:


> I think it means you have to buy both


Agree Molly! Great minds think alike! 
How did you come by your name on here btw?? X


----------



## Indiana

I haven't been on here for yonks but I might be drifting back due to a re-awakened interest in Mulberry, so to speak...


BTW does anyone know why the emoticons aren't working for me??  (if that's what they're called?)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Indiana said:


> I haven't been on here for yonks but I might be drifting back due to a re-awakened interest in Mulberry, so to speak...
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone know why the emoticons aren't working for me??  (if that's what they're called?)



Good to see you back hun..they work for me


----------



## Mollydoodledon

beaver232 said:


> Agree Molly! Great minds think alike!
> 
> How did you come by your name on here btw?? X




Hi there,
My name is a combination of a couple of dogs we've had including a nickname for one of them and a little bit of my surname 
Molly - my most loved ever Shih Tzu
Doodle - nick name for our first Tibetan terrier. Her name was July & somehow she ended up being called doodle lol! 
Don - well you can work that one out yoursel lol!
As for our current TT he is too cheeky to call myself after him just yet...... 
Lovely to see you on the forum.
Don't think I've had the pleasure yet


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi there,
> My name is a combination of a couple of dogs we've had including a nickname for one of them and a little bit of my surname
> Molly - my most loved ever Shih Tzu
> Doodle - nick name for our first Tibetan terrier. Her name was July & somehow she ended up being called doodle lol!
> Don - well you can work that one out yoursel lol!
> As for our current TT he is too cheeky to call myself after him just yet......
> Lovely to see you on the forum.
> Don't think I've had the pleasure yet




Whoops her name was Judy not July! She got Judy to Jude to Dude to doodle
We are sooooo sad
the current one gets called many a thing lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> No need to apologise hun no one thought you were. I don't like willow but love her oak printed bays cos i have the same one...only wish i looked 1% as good as she does she is a lovely girl




Elvis I was looking through your albums & I was sooooo envious. You have some crackers and sooooooooooo many!!! What a fantastic collection Hun 
I love the oak printed bays too, my niece has it in black & sis in law has oak. Every time I see them I get bag envy lol!
My sis in laws sister lives close to BV and that's where she got hers.
I want to live beside an outlet &#128560;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi there,
> My name is a combination of a couple of dogs we've had including a nickname for one of them and a little bit of my surname
> Molly - my most loved ever Shih Tzu
> Doodle - nick name for our first Tibetan terrier. Her name was July & somehow she ended up being called doodle lol!
> Don - well you can work that one out yoursel lol!
> As for our current TT he is too cheeky to call myself after him just yet......
> Lovely to see you on the forum.
> Don't think I've had the pleasure yet




You have to excuse me can be a bit brain drain at times. I have spoken to you before on here &#128572;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Indiana said:


> I haven't been on here for yonks but I might be drifting back due to a re-awakened interest in Mulberry, so to speak...
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone know why the emoticons aren't working for me??  (if that's what they're called?)




Indiana, it is you I haven't spoken to before on here. Senior moment &#128569;


----------



## elvisfan4life

We all have senior moments me more than most!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Indiana, it is you I haven't spoken to before on here. Senior moment &#128569;



Indie is another irish lady btw!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elvis I was looking through your albums & I was sooooo envious. You have some crackers and sooooooooooo many!!! What a fantastic collection Hun
> I love the oak printed bays too, my niece has it in black & sis in law has oak. Every time I see them I get bag envy lol!
> My sis in laws sister lives close to BV and that's where she got hers.
> I want to live beside an outlet &#128560;



You do know they post out lol?

I have been collecting for a long time...sold a lot over the last 18 months too but mainly new ones lots of bays and alexas and am trying to cling on to my oldies


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi there,
> My name is a combination of a couple of dogs we've had including a nickname for one of them and a little bit of my surname
> Molly - my most loved ever Shih Tzu
> Doodle - nick name for our first Tibetan terrier. Her name was July & somehow she ended up being called doodle lol!
> Don - well you can work that one out yoursel lol!
> As for our current TT he is too cheeky to call myself after him just yet......
> Lovely to see you on the forum.
> Don't think I've had the pleasure yet



Fab way of choosing your name...makes mine so boring but hey thats me!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Elvis there is nobody any more boring than me. I get so bored I make up names for myself LOVL


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Indie is another irish lady btw!!!!




Oh we are getting well in here then aren't we Elvis. Hope we don't take over lol!


----------



## sunblock

Hello everyone


----------



## elvisfan4life

sunblock said:


> Hello everyone



Hi hun how are you doing?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh we are getting well in here then aren't we Elvis. Hope we don't take over lol!



Search for the thread irish raid on shepton mallet....its a great read!! Will try and find it and bump it up for you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bumped both threads for you...its a good read!!!,


----------



## sunblock

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi hun how are you doing?



Im not bad thanks although a little bored today got nothing to do mum and dad are away usually spend sundays with them  I should really get in the spare room and have a clear out. Im still sat in bed at present though...what about you?


----------



## elvisfan4life

sunblock said:


> Im not bad thanks although a little bored today got nothing to do mum and dad are away usually spend sundays with them  I should really get in the spare room and have a clear out. Im still sat in bed at present though...what about you?



Im cooking lamb for lunch but,also have plans to sort out my wardrobes this afternoon to fill a charity bag ....come on lets do it this afternoon. What are you having for lunch?


----------



## sunblock

elvisfan4life said:


> Im cooking lamb for lunch but,also have plans to sort out my wardrobes this afternoon to fill a charity bag ....come on lets do it this afternoon. What are you having for lunch?





Ive not long have my breakfast hahah, not sure what im having for lunch tbh. I plan to get dressed in a sec then venture in to the spare room


----------



## holleigh

Mollydoodledon said:


> You have to excuse me can be a bit brain drain at times. I have spoken to you before on here &#128572;



Hi,

I haven't been on chat for ages ! thought I'd catch up again & nice to meet you Mollyd' .. great way to pick your user name, mine's also one of my dogs, she's a Hungarian Vizsla ..  I recall you recently managed to get your hands on a lovely SS Alexa & wondered if you've done a reveal yet (looked but couldn't find ?) - I used to have a Pebbled Beige one (well, in all 3 sizes to be honest !) & absolutely loved her.

xx Holls


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Just dropped off my med lily in black nickel @ m store for repair today. Missing her already. She's my workhorse.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on chat for ages ! thought I'd catch up again & nice to meet you Mollyd' .. great way to pick your user name, mine's also one of my dogs, she's a Hungarian Vizsla ..  I recall you recently managed to get your hands on a lovely SS Alexa & wondered if you've done a reveal yet (looked but couldn't find ?) - I used to have a Pebbled Beige one (well, in all 3 sizes to be honest !) & absolutely loved her.
> 
> 
> 
> xx Holls




She hasn't arrived yet holls. Will do a reveal tomorrow when I will be waiting impatiently for postman to come
Lovely to talk to you 
Molly xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Bumped both threads for you...its a good read!!!,




Elvis I can't find them??????
Excuse me but I am from Norn Iron lol!


----------



## holleigh

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elvis I can't find them??????
> Excuse me but I am from Norn Iron lol!



here you go Mollyd' xx's

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/less-than-24-hours-go-second-annual-irish-671913.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/irish-raid-on-shepton-570427.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elvis I can't find them??????
> Excuse me but I am from Norn Iron lol!



I have been using that same excuse for years lol..have you found them now?


----------



## Indiana

elvisfan4life said:


> Indie is another irish lady btw!!!!


Originally from the land-locked county of Tyrone.  All the water comes from above Lol!


----------



## Indiana

Mollydoodledon said:


> Indiana, it is you I haven't spoken to before on here. Senior moment &#128569;


Ah yes, those senior moments... I know them too well!


Big Hello, Mollyd!


----------



## Slowhand

I'm not Irish but do have senior moments though  Teal Ant - my gig bag and I are off out shortly to see  / hear DS2  and mate play at a local Art festival . Should be good . 
Happy Sunday everyone and good luck to Holland


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> I'm not Irish but do have senior moments though



You are honorary Irish slow


----------



## Slowhand

Awww  thanks Elvis .


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I have been using that same excuse for years lol..have you found them now?




Yes Elvis, I found them and really enjoyed them. You're a dear for bumping them up for me. Thanks xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Indiana said:


> Ah yes, those senior moments... I know them too well!
> 
> 
> Big Hello, Mollyd!




Lol Indiana, thanks so much for the welcome


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Slowhand said:


> Awww  thanks Elvis .




Hi Slowhand & hope you enjoy your DDs performance 
 Big Up the Holland from this household too


----------



## elvisfan4life

Watching dolly parton she,is amazing that lady can sing!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Watching dolly parton she,is amazing that lady can sing!!!




Elvis my DH said 'SAD' 
He is very cheeky tho lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elvis my DH said 'SAD'
> He is very cheeky tho lol!



Don't tell me what he says about,Elvis then lol


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Don't tell me what he says about,Elvis then lol




He! He! Says he's not even going there lol!


----------



## Indiana

I've bought the small Del Rey in glossy black goat @ 40% off and I simply cannot decide whether to keep or return.  It's driving me potty...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Indiana said:


> I've bought the small Del Rey in glossy black goat @ 40% off and I simply cannot decide whether to keep or return.  It's driving me potty...




Is it really small? I looked at it but then thought it might be too small as I carry an awful lot of junk in my bag even though I'm not going to work! 
Do a reveal please and then we will see what we think


----------



## Gracie12

Indiana said:


> I've bought the small Del Rey in glossy black goat @ 40% off and I simply cannot decide whether to keep or return.  It's driving me potty...



What don't you like about it? I love my small DR's but I don't find them as roomy as my sbs's


----------



## Indiana

Mollyd sorry, I can't reveal cos if I do, it's the kiss of definite death Lol!  


I don't find it too small at all at all.  The size is right and I like the leather and the versatility but it just might be a bit too structured for me.  I've gotten used to the slouchiness of Balenciagas and I'm not sure I can re-adapt iykwim.  Also, I have a black Bal Town which more or less does the same job so one of the two would be sitting in its dustbag and that would annoy me to bits.


Have you got more than one DR, Gracie?  Do they soften up much over time or does the base stay rigid?


----------



## Gracie12

Mine haven't softened, but then I like a structured bag and put a base liner in mine. I think if you prefer more slouchy then it should go back


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Indiana said:


> Mollyd sorry, I can't reveal cos if I do, it's the kiss of definite death Lol!
> 
> 
> I don't find it too small at all at all.  The size is right and I like the leather and the versatility but it just might be a bit too structured for me.  I've gotten used to the slouchiness of Balenciagas and I'm not sure I can re-adapt iykwim.  Also, I have a black Bal Town which more or less does the same job so one of the two would be sitting in its dustbag and that would annoy me to bits.
> 
> 
> Have you got more than one DR, Gracie?  Do they soften up much over time or does the base stay rigid?




Oh right so it's a concience thing is it??? Too many handbags doing the same job lol!!
Is it really structured? I think I'm beginning to change my mind about the del rey as I'm a bit slouchy too and I have the suffolk so one structured M bag will do me I think.
Back to the drawing board on black for me.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Mine haven't softened, but then I like a structured bag and put a base liner in mine. I think if you prefer more slouchy then it should go back




Gracie is an sbs mulbs speak for  Small bayswater satchel? (Think I'm learning lol)
Do you find they hold enough for every day use? Or, would the regular Lexie be better?
My DH will be leaving me at this rate lolololol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana

Gracie12 said:


> Mine haven't softened, but then I like a structured bag and put a base liner in mine. I think if you prefer more slouchy then it should go back


Thanks for that, Gracie.  I've been drawn to the DR for ages and I really feel like a bit of a change from my slouchy numbers, but there's no point in change for change's sake I suppose and I don't want to make an awful mistake..


----------



## Indiana

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh right so it's a concience thing is it??? Too many handbags doing the same job lol!!
> Is it really structured? I think I'm beginning to change my mind about the del rey as I'm a bit slouchy too and I have the suffolk so one structured M bag will do me I think.
> Back to the drawing board on black for me.


Haha yes definitely a conscience thing!!


The drawing board can be quite a fun place Lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Indie is another irish lady btw!!!!




Oh is she, all the best people are from here lol!
You didn't reply to my pm & I'm getting impatient now Ha! Ha! Ha, I'm chucking my dummy out


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry didnt see it off to check now


----------



## Gracie12

Molly - sbs is small bayswater satchel (took me a while to catch on to that!) Still don't know what all the DH, DD, DS's are about though!!

I find the sbs's enough for every day, but I'm not working at the moment so don't have to carry all the paraphernalia that you take to work! My sbs's are more slouchy than the small dr's.  Although I have mini alexas I wouldn't get on with regular alexas as they are too slouchy for me.  

Indiana  - I think DR would be a nice change from slouchy, but if it's not you - you don't wanna keep sitting on it to make it slouch lol !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

DH dear husband
DD dear daughter
DS dear son
SIL sister or son in law etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

The larger del ray goes much more slouchy than the small


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> DH dear husband
> DD dear daughter
> DS dear son
> SIL sister or son in law etc



Ah, thank you!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> DH dear husband
> DD dear daughter
> DS dear son
> SIL sister or son in law etc




Well I think I know what they all mean Elvis it's the mulberry speak I'm having probs with but I did manage to work out what an sbs was so I'm learning


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> The larger del ray goes much more slouchy than the small




Think I might go back on .com if my DH would slip in to a coma for a wee while!!!!! He thinks I don't see him watching me on here there and everywhere but I know him better than that lol!


----------



## Gracie12

So when people were talking about the sales and mentioned SM what was that?


----------



## Gracie12

Some of the shorthand for the leathers gets me confused (but then it doesn't take much)!

My DH is working in China so I don't have to worry about him knowing I'm on here!! I think he finds it a bit strange tbh!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> So when people were talking about the sales and mentioned SM what was that?



Shepton mallet outlet


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Think I might go back on .com if my DH would slip in to a coma for a wee while!!!!! He thinks I don't see him watching me on here there and everywhere but I know him better than that lol!



Aw bless him..the footie is on again in a min he will be oblivious to anything else again then


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Some of the shorthand for the leathers gets me confused (but then it doesn't take much)!
> 
> My DH is working in China so I don't have to worry about him knowing I'm on here!! I think he finds it a bit strange tbh!!




I think mine thinks I'm getting stranger by the second Gracie but it ain't going to stop me. I keep laughing at peeps posts & he is asking me what I'm laughing at! He might join in soon if I'm not careful lovl!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Aw bless him..the footie is on again in a min he will be oblivious to anything else again then




Oh god I've taken a fit of the giggles and can't explain myself. Actually I can't stop laughing long enough to speak. The tears are tripping me now &#128569;&#128569;&#128569;&#128569;&#128569;&#128569;&#128569;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Is anyone else getting notifications for posts that were done hours ago.
My iPad & phone keep pinging and showing threads from this morning and this afternoon
Weird!


----------



## holleigh

Mollydoodledon said:


> Is anyone else getting notifications for posts that were done hours ago.
> My iPad & phone keep pinging and showing threads from this morning and this afternoon
> Weird!



my post notifications arrive 24 hours after they've been posted !!  if it drives you nuts, go into your TPF control panel & "unsubscribe" from the threads that keep "pinging" you - if you're going to play on here lots (don't we all !!!) you'll check the threads you're interested in regularly anyway & you'll still get notifications of Private Messages so won't miss anything important (it drove me nuts til I figured out how to stop it) xxx's


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> my post notifications arrive 24 hours after they've been posted !!  if it drives you nuts, go into your TPF control panel & "unsubscribe" from the threads that keep "pinging" you - if you're going to play on here lots (don't we all !!!) you'll check the threads you're interested in regularly anyway & you'll still get notifications of Private Messages so won't miss anything important (it drove me nuts til I figured out how to stop it) xxx's




Thanks holleigh, don't know how many pings I've got tonight. My hubby thinks I've gone mad and it's driving him mad too lol! iPad is pinging on my lap & iPhone is pinging from the table. Scream!!! 
I will go and turn them off now xx


----------



## Asbogirl

holleigh said:


> my post notifications arrive 24 hours after they've been posted !!  if it drives you nuts, go into your TPF control panel & "unsubscribe" from the threads that keep "pinging" you - if you're going to play on here lots (don't we all !!!) you'll check the threads you're interested in regularly anyway & you'll still get notifications of Private Messages so won't miss anything important (it drove me nuts til I figured out how to stop it) xxx's




Switch the iPad to silent to stop the pings - that's what I do. I don't need pings from anyone (and I live in fear that the phone or iPad would ping at work, particularly if I am in court!). Same with the phone.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Asbogirl said:


> Switch the iPad to silent to stop the pings - that's what I do. I don't need pings from anyone (and I live in fear that the phone or iPad would ping at work, particularly if I am in court!). Same with the phone.




Thanks Asbogirl, I've turned the notifications off but they're still coming thru. Have switched the iPad & phone to silent. Peace at last


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh to be so popular!!! Mind i don't have an iPhone so nothing pings here!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Got a really busy week at work coming up so will try to pop on now and then but may be gone for long stretches...sigh...probably just as well so I'm not tempted by end of sale bargains when I'm broke!! Have a good week everyone..got my SW weigh in on thurs night wish me luck!!!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  I have been catching up work from the previous going away & try to be ready for the forth coming holiday at the same time :greengrin: for both work and home (leaving DH alone for 2weeks... you get the picture!).

^^ Elvis take care, I don't have iPhone either and I still don't fully understand all the notifications on tPF anyway... (lol on the 'ping' on iPhone from tPF at the court!)

Mulberry wise, I have almost decided to have Evergreen med Lily by using the voucher from the Grey med Lily as replacement...  Annoyingly it's available online but not at the shop (so they say) - have to wait till I come back from hol, but something to look forward to - and curb any handbag purchase!!

Have a nice week everybody


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Got a really busy week at work coming up so will try to pop on now and then but may be gone for long stretches...sigh...probably just as well so I'm not tempted by end of sale bargains when I'm broke!! Have a good week everyone..got my SW weigh in on thurs night wish me luck!!!




Elvis have as good a week at work as you can and Good Luck for Thurs night. We will miss you ((


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Morning!  I have been catching up work from the previous going away & try to be ready for the forth coming holiday at the same time :greengrin: for both work and home (leaving DH alone for 2weeks... you get the picture!).
> 
> ^^ Elvis take care, I don't have iPhone either and I still don't fully understand all the notifications on tPF anyway... (lol on the 'ping' on iPhone from tPF at the court!)
> 
> Mulberry wise, I have almost decided to have Evergreen med Lily by using the voucher from the Grey med Lily as replacement...  Annoyingly it's available online but not at the shop (so they say) - have to wait till I come back from hol, but something to look forward to - and curb any handbag purchase!!
> 
> Have a nice week everybody




You to ratrat
There  better be someone  on here to see the pics of my new SS Alexa when I get it later on today, or I will be very sad lol! Bag show off  
Won't be sad anyway coz I will have my new bag. Dancing about in anticipation..............


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat 
Urghhh I've been a poorly wee drop this last few days. The high pollen levels have really annoyed my asthma and made my skin really sensitive to products I can normally use (welts, hives and rashes) then I woke up with eyes like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 
Sorry for whining but I'm just fed up. I was put on prednisone and it doesn't overly agree with me. I also have to take antihistamines which make me drowsy 
So I'm looking forward to all the reveals. 
But at least the sun is shining


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Got a really busy week at work coming up so will try to pop on now and then but may be gone for long stretches...sigh...probably just as well so I'm not tempted by end of sale bargains when I'm broke!! Have a good week everyone..got my SW weigh in on thurs night wish me luck!!!




Good Luck! 
I've got my bi-weekly weigh in with my practice nurse this Wednesday and I know that it won't be good, I feel a bit bloated on the Pred and it was a family weekend with lots of lovely food too :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> Urghhh I've been a poorly wee drop this last few days. The high pollen levels have really annoyed my asthma and made my skin really sensitive to products I can normally use (welts, hives and rashes) then I woke up with eyes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670807
> 
> Sorry for whining but I'm just fed up. I was put on prednisone and it doesn't overly agree with me. I also have to take antihistamines which make me drowsy
> So I'm looking forward to all the reveals.
> But at least the sun is shining



Try liz earle eyebright..pop it in the fridge and then on cotton pads and put over your eyelids its very soothing or the optrex eye spray that you spray on closed eyes is good too...my face looks like that every morning so you are lucky its only temporary lol!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> You to ratrat
> There  better be someone  on here to see the pics of my new SS Alexa when I get it later on today, or I will be very sad lol! Bag show off
> Won't be sad anyway coz I will have my new bag. Dancing about in anticipation..............



I will be here for it dont worry!!! Will pop in when i can for a few mins...when boss goes to the loo!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> Urghhh I've been a poorly wee drop this last few days. The high pollen levels have really annoyed my asthma and made my skin really sensitive to products I can normally use (welts, hives and rashes) then I woke up with eyes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670807
> 
> Sorry for whining but I'm just fed up. I was put on prednisone and it doesn't overly agree with me. I also have to take antihistamines which make me drowsy
> So I'm looking forward to all the reveals.
> But at least the sun is shining




Awh so sorry to hear you've been suffering. Poor girl   you look really miserable. ( mean that in a sympathetic way£
Prednisone are just horrible old things. I detest having to take steroids and they do really blow you up. But, suppose if they help your asthma it's best to take them.
You will not need to worry about your weigh in as the nurse should take into account the prednisone 
Hugs to make you well again xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I will be here for it dont worry!!! Will pop in when i can for a few mins...when boss goes to the loo!!!




Awh thanks Elvis you are a love 
Hope the boss needs plenty of loo breaks lol!
Wish the postie would hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Try liz earle eyebright..pop it in the fridge and then on cotton pads and put over your eyelids its very soothing or the optrex eye spray that you spray on closed eyes is good too...my face looks like that every morning so you are lucky its only temporary lol!!!




Yes, wee drop have to agree with Elvis, Liz Earle eye right out of the fridge is a life saver for sore puffy eyes.
Looks like there are some Liz Earle twins on here  I love her Cleanse & Polish. Double stocks always kept on that one he he


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks you two 
The Pred has mostly sorted the puffiness, so now it's more my asthma and a cough that's annoying me. My doc said that the very high pollen count had upset my immune system making me react to things I normally wouldn't. I just hope that I don't continue to be allergic to them :wondering
I might try the Liz Earle...QVC sell her stuff. Thanks Ladies


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yes, wee drop have to agree with Elvis, Liz Earle eye right out of the fridge is a life saver for sore puffy eyes.
> Looks like there are some Liz Earle twins on here  I love her Cleanse & Polish. Double stocks always kept on that one he he



I cant live without Liz earle couldn't go out the door without brightening treatment!!! Love it all..esp the superskin range as im old and crinkly


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks you two
> The Pred has mostly sorted the puffiness, so now it's more my asthma and a cough that's annoying me. My doc said that the very high pollen count had upset my immune system making me react to things I normally wouldn't. I just hope that I don't continue to be allergic to them :wondering
> I might try the Liz Earle...QVC sell her stuff. Thanks Ladies



Try her own website postage is cheaper and she has good offers every month...nice bag this month


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I cant live without Liz earle couldn't go out the door without brightening treatment!!! Love it all..esp the superskin range as im old and crinkly




I use superskin too for the wrinkles and I always buy her TSVs on you know where lol!
Don't know how many LE bags I've had and lost to others xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> I use superskin too for the wrinkles and I always buy her TSVs on you know where lol!
> Don't know how many LE bags I've had and lost to others xx




DH always tried to nick my superskin hand cream but he doesn't get away with it. Flipping atrixo is good enough for him lol!
The only products I don't like in her whole range are the hair care range They do nothing for my limp fine hair


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> You to ratrat
> There  better be someone  on here to see the pics of my new SS Alexa when I get it later on today, or I will be very sad lol! Bag show off
> Won't be sad anyway coz I will have my new bag. Dancing about in anticipation..............



Hi Mollydd, I will keep eyes on your reveal   tPF is under many spreadsheets on my PC always - sometimes click the wrong tab during some discussion with colleagues when I try to show the different page and some reveal picture appears lol 

SS Alexa sounds fab


----------



## ratrat

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks you two
> The Pred has mostly sorted the puffiness, so now it's more my asthma and a cough that's annoying me. My doc said that the very high pollen count had upset my immune system making me react to things I normally wouldn't. I just hope that I don't continue to be allergic to them :wondering
> I might try the Liz Earle...QVC sell her stuff. Thanks Ladies



You take care, I'm suffering with short breath today due to my old asthma + mixture of pollen.  I only take anti-histamine tablet when I feel it's coming but perhaps it's better to keep taking it everyday nontheless... then I don't know when to stop then lol


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> I use superskin too for the wrinkles and I always buy her TSVs on you know where lol!
> Don't know how many LE bags I've had and lost to others xx



I need to check this 'superskin' stuff!    If it doesn't work I will blame you and Elvis!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> I need to check this 'superskin' stuff!    If it doesn't work I will blame you and Elvis!




Now we can't be responsible if it doesn't work ratrat. Just coz it makes us beautiful doesn't mean it will work for everybody lol!
If you believe it makes me beautiful you'll believe anything


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> You take care, I'm suffering with short breath today due to my old asthma + mixture of pollen.  I only take anti-histamine tablet when I feel it's coming but perhaps it's better to keep taking it everyday nontheless... then I don't know when to stop then lol




Hi Rattie it's a misery isn't it 
Hope you feel better soon. 

I'll look up the LE website


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> Urghhh I've been a poorly wee drop this last few days. The high pollen levels have really annoyed my asthma and made my skin really sensitive to products I can normally use (welts, hives and rashes) then I woke up with eyes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670807
> 
> Sorry for whining but I'm just fed up. I was put on prednisone and it doesn't overly agree with me. I also have to take antihistamines which make me drowsy
> So I'm looking forward to all the reveals.
> But at least the sun is shining



Aww bless you, that can't be fun - are you on prescription antihistamines? I buy over the counter ones that don't make me drowsy and as long as I take them religiously every day they keep the dreaded itches and snuffles more or less at bay


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah, I have a low level cold too since last week and it's making me cough. So my asthma is affected by that as I have an allergic type asthma which is allergic to cold viruses 
I'm hoping I won't have to go on antibiotics too but I'm not holding my breath on that one. 
It makes little sense I know. But I'm generally well and my asthma is properly controlled, it's just that certain things such as colds and high pollen counts upset this and cause an exacerbation.

I have to feed the rams now which involves driving my quad through the fields of long grass and then later I have a waxing and then a pedicure customer. Miss Judy is snoring beside me and I wish I could lay down beside her even though I don't want to go to bed 
I'm just fed up as I don't like the domino effect that colds/allergies tend to have


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oooh id love a go on a quad bike!!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I use beconase nasal spray ...mainly for my ears its brill!!!!


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> Now we can't be responsible if it doesn't work ratrat. Just coz it makes us beautiful doesn't mean it will work for everybody lol!
> If you believe it makes me beautiful you'll believe anything



Oh well I believe you more then


----------



## wee drop o bush

Quad bikes are great fun :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Oh well I believe you more then



You know i am a wizened  old crone and nothing will make me beautiful but id be worse without superskin!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Quad bikes are great fun :giggles:



I will be round next time im over...clear the fields lol!!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Oooh a quad bike to feed the rams - do you have any idea how idyllic that sounds? How come the ewes don't get fed though?!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Oooh a quad bike to feed the rams - do you have any idea how idyllic that sounds? How come the ewes don't get fed though?!!




The ewes have been weaned off their lambs and need to lose a bit of their post birth weight in order to stop their milk production and to be ready to go back out to the rams to get pregnant again. Whereas the rams have been laying around since last December losing fitness and need to be in prime condition for tupping season. The rams don't get fed meal over winter when the ewes are so it evens out. It's all about the cycle of the seasons


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I will be round next time im over...clear the fields lol!!!!




:giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> The ewes have been weaned off their lambs and need to lose a bit of their post birth weight in order to stop their milk production and to be ready to go back out to the rams to get pregnant again. Whereas the rams have been laying around since last December losing fitness and need to be in prime condition for tupping season. The rams don't get fed meal over winter when the ewes are so it evens out. It's all about the cycle of the seasons




Ooh wee drop, we don't eat lamb in our house. My hubby comes from farming stock ( dairy) but when we watched wee lambs frolicking about in the fields nearby we never again ate it.
Not good for your business I know but I'd rather have one for a pet  how sad are we............
Now a cow, different matter, they are big beasts and I can eat meat.
What a hypocrite! I just don't eat animals I get all coochy over lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have many times went out to feed a pet lamb then cooked lamb for our tea 
It how I grew up I suppose, I remember as a child helping my grandmother pluck & then clean out chickens that she had just killed and then we had these roasted later with all the trimmings. Delicious! :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> The ewes have been weaned off their lambs and need to lose a bit of their post birth weight in order to stop their milk production and to be ready to go back out to the rams to get pregnant again. Whereas the rams have been laying around since last December losing fitness and need to be in prime condition for tupping season. The rams don't get fed meal over winter when the ewes are so it evens out. It's all about the cycle of the seasons



Typical men eh????.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I have many times went out to feed a pet lamb then cooked lamb for our tea
> It how I grew up I suppose, I remember as a child helping my grandmother pluck & then clean out chickens that she had just killed and then we had these roasted later with all the trimmings. Delicious! :giggles:



I had lamb yesterday and it was delish...now dont want to think of them as cute wee things......


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Typical men eh????.




Yeah 

Elvis the lambs aren't baby lambs any longer when they're butchered. They look more like adult sheep.


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> The ewes have been weaned off their lambs and need to lose a bit of their post birth weight in order to stop their milk production and to be ready to go back out to the rams to get pregnant again. Whereas the rams have been laying around since last December losing fitness and need to be in prime condition for tupping season. The rams don't get fed meal over winter when the ewes are so it evens out. It's all about the cycle of the seasons




How interesting - we generally live in such a sanitised world we don't get to see or understand  all of this, I don't eat meat - not because of cruelty to animals reasons, I just don't like it. In China the culture was very different and it was quite common that anything that moved was eaten - for myself, difficult to see dogs being eaten but to them perfectly normal, just like eating lamb


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yeah
> 
> Elvis the lambs aren't baby lambs any longer when they're butchered. They look more like adult sheep.



Oh i feel better now then...i got chased by s big hairy sheep years ago in the peak district a d was petrified lol...must have looked a sight


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh i feel better now then...i got chased by s big hairy sheep years ago in the peak district a d was petrified lol...must have looked a sight




:lolots:


----------



## elvisfan4life

It was after my sarnies not funny...never separate me from food!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh i feel better now then...i got chased by s big hairy sheep years ago in the peak district a d was petrified lol...must have looked a sight




He!he!he! Elvis I would have had an accident and not a traffic one!!!!!!
I'm petrified of anything that runs towards me. Well, apart for our dog but terrified of other peoples lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

We are too similar...its scary!!!!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Mollydoodledon said:


> Ooh wee drop, we don't eat lamb in our house. My hubby comes from farming stock ( dairy) but when we watched wee lambs frolicking about in the fields nearby we never again ate it.
> Not good for your business I know but I'd rather have one for a pet  how sad are we............
> Now a cow, different matter, they are big beasts and I can eat meat.
> What a hypocrite! I just don't eat animals I get all coochy over lol!


Welcome Mollydoodledon! be careful around these parts, the bag bug can bite badly   I try to spend less time here now as I'm physically limited in the bags I can use now.  My dear love was the Bays but I had to rehome them all, too heavy & awkward.  I've not bought a serious bag for over a year.

I recently became so soppy (hormones, I think ) that all meat started to taste of death and I've had to give it up! couldn't reconcile lovingly stroking the cat, after eating another animal.  I can still just about eat fish, otherwise I'll be in trouble.



ratrat said:


> Morning!  I have been catching up work from the previous going away & try to be ready for the forth coming holiday at the same time :greengrin: for both work and home (leaving DH alone for 2weeks... you get the picture!).
> 
> ^^ Elvis take care, I don't have iPhone either and I still don't fully understand all the notifications on tPF anyway... (lol on the 'ping' on iPhone from tPF at the court!)
> 
> Mulberry wise, I have almost decided to have Evergreen med Lily by using the voucher from the Grey med Lily as replacement...  Annoyingly it's available online but not at the shop (so they say) - have to wait till I come back from hol, but something to look forward to - and curb any handbag purchase!!
> 
> Have a nice week everybody


Long time no see Ratters, hope you have a great holiday.  Do you have CCTV rigged up that you can check remotely to see what DH gets up to while you're away?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

tortoiseperson said:


> Welcome Mollydoodledon! be careful around these parts, the bag bug can bite badly   I try to spend less time here now as I'm physically limited in the bags I can use now.  My dear love was the Bays but I had to rehome them all, too heavy & awkward.  I've not bought a serious bag for over a year.
> 
> I recently became so soppy (hormones, I think ) that all meat started to taste of death and I've had to give it up! couldn't reconcile lovingly stroking the cat, after eating another animal.  I can still just about eat fish, otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> 
> Long time no see Ratters, hope you have a great holiday.  Do you have CCTV rigged up that you can check remotely to see what DH gets up to while you're away?




You don't need to tell me how dangerous this forum is. It's already been proven
Fish diet is very good tortoise. We would eat more fish than meat really but each to their own. We do have the odd roast beef Sunday lunch although I enjoy the Yorkshire puds more than the meat to be honest.
I've got really funny with food lately although DH doesn't find it funny trying to decide what's for dinner. Keeps him on his toes


----------



## elvisfan4life

Shocking news about rolf harris kind of taints your childhood memories


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Shocking news about rolf harris kind of taints your childhood memories



Absolutely - same about shocking things coming out about J Saville - I desperately wanted to go on Jim'll Fix it, wrote in a few times.....


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Shocking news about rolf harris kind of taints your childhood memories




Dreadful!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

That's exactly how I feel about Rolf Harris. Totally shocked.


----------



## tortoiseperson

I must say I never liked Rolf - always thought his didgeridoo was a bit iffy, and that horrible heavy breathing thing he used to do - creepy!  but a lot of the entertainers at that time gave off a not very nice vibe.  Shows like the Grumbleweeds, the Wheeltappers and Shunters etc - not saying they were all perves too, but I just didn't find them funny.  

Mind you I was an odd child - got told off in English lesson for reading a book under the desk when I was about 11, but it rather took the wind out of the teacher's sails when she demanded to know what my book was (expecting it to be Mills & Boon, I guess?) and it was Jane Eyre.


----------



## elvisfan4life

You havent changed tortie!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I used to love animal ,hospital he used to get so emotional....you just never know,do you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Absolutely - same about shocking things coming out about J Saville - I desperately wanted to go on Jim'll Fix it, wrote in a few times.....




Bet you're glad you never did get on Gracie. Yuk the very thought of the man!!!!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Bet you're glad you never did get on Gracie. Yuk the very thought of the man!!!!!!!!




I think it's vile 
Honestly. My three favourite TV programs as a kid (apart from cartoons) were It's a Knockout, Jim'll Fix It and the Rolf Harris one which also had the Pink Panther & Redneck Crane cartoons :censor:


----------



## Gracie12

All that hoping to be on that programme - I guess I had a lucky escape, vile, vile man


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat. It's another sunny morning here


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunny here too for a change will be hobbling off to the docs in a mo but just going to do my small sales reveal now

Hi wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Elvis' good luck at the doctors 
I look forward to your reveal


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ive started it as i need to set off now to hobble a mile up hill to the docs lol that will do it no good


----------



## Gracie12

Aww - why are you hobbling?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Aww - why are you hobbling?



Top of my foot has swollen up like a balloon!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies
Nice sunny day here too.
Hope you are feeling a bit better wee drop
Hope you get on ok at the doctors 
Hugs to both of you xx
(DS arrived home last night from Aberdeen about 10-30 so I'm tired this morning) 
He is on his high horse coz someone broke the floor of his boot between Aberdeen & here 
Men & their cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Top of my foot has swollen up like a balloon!!!




Oh Elvis hope you are ok Hun &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Top of my foot has swollen up like a balloon!!!



Good luck at the docs - can you get in quick where you are? It's a 2-3 wait here to see a decent doc


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning 
Glad your DS made it home safe anyway Molly 

Gracie I'm very luck in that if I have to get an emergency appointment I'm always seen within a few hours.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning
> Glad your DS made it home safe anyway Molly
> 
> Gracie I'm very luck in that if I have to get an emergency appointment I'm always seen within a few hours.




Wee drop I might be glad when Sunday comes and he goes back!!!!!! It's amazing how we get used to being on our own, forget what our DC were like when they were at home!
DS hadn't changed one bit - always moaning about NOTHING! 
I do love him dearly tho &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wee drop I might be glad when Sunday comes and he goes back!!!!!! It's amazing how we get used to being on our own, forget what our DC were like when they were at home!
> DS hadn't changed one bit - always moaning about NOTHING!
> I do love him dearly tho &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;



My DD still lives at home, drives me nuts sometimes, but if I'm honest I do like it with DH being in China! Trouble is when DH is home DD doesn't get that we might like 'together' time lol !!


----------



## Gracie12

Ooooh get me throwing my DH's and DD's around when I only discovered a few days ago what they meant!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Ooooh get me throwing my DH's and DD's around when I only discovered a few days ago what they meant!!




LOL Gracie, we are learning fast aren't we &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Back bandaged up tight...with nasty antibiotics to take 4 times a day an hour before i eat so have to wait for an hour to have lunch now and am starving of course

It started hurting last tues and then I was away on a residential course for 3 days which didn't help rested it all weekend but its got steadily worse so tried to make an appointment yesterday but first available one was today...so a week of antibiotics and then back again....if it doesn't go down will need x rays etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Ooooh get me throwing my DH's and DD's around when I only discovered a few days ago what they meant!!



Tee hee


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wee drop I might be glad when Sunday comes and he goes back!!!!!! It's amazing how we get used to being on our own, forget what our DC were like when they were at home!
> DS hadn't changed one bit - always moaning about NOTHING!
> I do love him dearly tho &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;



Men!!! But you love them really glad he has got home now put him to work!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Back bandaged up tight...with nasty antibiotics to take 4 times a day an hour before i eat so have to wait for an hour to have lunch now and am starving of course
> 
> 
> 
> It started hurting last tues and then I was away on a residential course for 3 days which didn't help rested it all weekend but its got steadily worse so tried to make an appointment yesterday but first available one was today...so a week of antibiotics and then back again....if it doesn't go down will need x rays etc




Oh you poor love! Can feel your pain  I hope you get your lunch soon
Is that you off work now?


----------



## handbagahholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Back bandaged up tight...with nasty antibiotics to take 4 times a day an hour before i eat so have to wait for an hour to have lunch now and am starving of course
> 
> 
> 
> It started hurting last tues and then I was away on a residential course for 3 days which didn't help rested it all weekend but its got steadily worse so tried to make an appointment yesterday but first available one was today...so a week of antibiotics and then back again....if it doesn't go down will need x rays etc




Oh Elvis! That sounds painful  hope your okay!! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh you poor love! Can feel your pain  I hope you get your lunch soon
> Is that you off work now?



No such luck i can work with home ...i can access all the work systems from here


----------



## elvisfan4life

handbagahholic said:


> Oh Elvis! That sounds painful  hope your okay!! Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It is not nice


----------



## Gracie12

Did the doc say what it was?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Did the doc say what it was?



They aren't sure if it is an infection from an insect bite or a stress fracture plus infection....so if the tablets don't work will be x rays etc next. Sigh.


----------



## Gracie12

Sounds sore whatever it is - I find antibiotics always upset my stomach as well, so hope you don't get that going on as well - that'll be all you need, hobbling to the loo every five mins!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie you are so good at making people feel better Lol!!!!!
Now Elvis is going to have to hobble to the loo every five minutes 
She may as well just stay there me thinks


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> No such luck i can work with home ...i can access all the work systems from here




That's not fair Elvis!!! Especially if you get a dose of the you know what's from the antibiotics like Gracie says  
Hope whatever it is clears up soon 
Sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww poor Elvis' hope you feel better soon 
I'm hoping that I'll not need a course of antibiotics for this chest of mine&#128533;
We are a bunch of old crocs aren't we?!?  

I just had the most lovely lunch with my friend at Ballintoy harbour, the sun was shining and we sat outside and had a great natter  
She's a Mulberry addict too and so so nice, I am always trying to talk her into joining our wee Chat club


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> They aren't sure if it is an infection from an insect bite or a stress fracture plus infection....so if the tablets don't work will be x rays etc next. Sigh.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww poor Elvis' hope you feel better soon
> I'm hoping that I'll not need a course of antibiotics for this chest of mine&#128533;
> We are a bunch of old crocs aren't we?!?
> 
> I just had the most lovely lunch with my friend at Ballintoy harbour, the sun was shining and we sat outside and had a great natter
> She's a Mulberry addict too and so so nice, I am always trying to talk her into joining our wee Chat club



Aw ballintoy harbour was my daddys fav place in the world!!! Such lovely memories have just come floating into my head ...thank you. My mum has just been up to put some flowers on for me  as she was too ill when it was fathers day so hes all spruced up now

And yes this should be the crocks chat thread.

Antibiotics always upset me too....lets not dwell on that though lol!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Gracie you are so good at making people feel better Lol!!!!!
> Now Elvis is going to have to hobble to the loo every five minutes
> She may as well just stay there me thinks



Jobs comforter isnt she???? Lol


----------



## Gracie12

:giggles:

That's me always looking on the bright side!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> :giggles:
> 
> That's me always looking on the bright side!!




I'm the exact same


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm the exact same




Are you not feeling any better yet wee drop? 
Hope you don't have to get antibiotics as well or there'll be nobody left on here.
You'll all be otherwise disposed :giggles:
Good job you all don't live here coz my DH wouldn't let you in the bathrooms in case you dirtied them! He's just spent hours cleaning, sorry that should read cleaning things that didn't need cleaned!!! I'm dizzy listening to scrubbing, rubbing, polishing and hoovering not to mention the rattle of the mop!
I'm shattered and I haven't even left the sofa &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sendhim over here quick


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly my domestic situation is so traditional it's practically 1950's 
Mr wee drop goes out to work and I stay home to run my wee beauty room and look after the sheep...also I'm _supposed_ to do that thing called housework. I tend to be boom or bust with that one


----------



## wee drop o bush

I am using my denim Lily today and I really do love that little bag 


It was my first ever Mulberry bag and I've always used it but for a while I stopped and used either my Araline or Effie because they were leather and didn't need as much babying. But since I got my DA SpeedyB let me tell you the Lily seems very low maintenance :lolots: 
It's not that the Speedy is a nightmare. It's not that at all, rather that it's still so new to me and I'm not using it as an everyday bag _yet._ I want to keep it as more of an extra special bag because I don't tend to do that 
But my wee Lily is a darling bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

So you are a shepardess????.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Tee! hee!  Wee drop,you & Elvis need a loan of Mr Mollydoodledon 
But I ain't parting with him coz I need him more  & I think if he was  charging an hourly rate you'd need a mortgage lol! 
DS is sitting on other sofa yawning and hasn't done a thing since he got here :frustration:


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> So you are a shepardess????.




Yes :giggles: I feed the sheep everyday


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ballintoy is lovely, and there's a lovely tearoom there called The Red Door. They are open during the summer on evenings Friday-Sunday and are licensed but you have to book because it's busy, however during the day it's not a problem. It's still a relatively well kept secret


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I am using my denim Lily today and I really do love that little bag
> View attachment 2672164
> 
> It was my first ever Mulberry bag and I've always used it but for a while I stopped and used either my Araline or Effie because they were leather and didn't need as much babying. But since I got my DA SpeedyB let me tell you the Lily seems very low maintenance :lolots:
> It's not that the Speedy is a nightmare. It's not that at all, rather that it's still so new to me and I'm not using it as an everyday bag _yet._ I want to keep it as more of an extra special bag because I don't tend to do that
> But my wee Lily is a darling bag




Aww she is so cute. Can she be washed or am I being thick as usual?????


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've not tried washing her, I don't think the leather strap and clochette would thank me :giggles: 
Any marks I wipe off gently with baby wipes and then if necessary retouch the pink dye with a hair dye that is an exact match.


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww she is so cute. Can she be washed or am I being thick as usual?????



Could you ever imagine putting one of your babies in with the wash!!


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes :giggles: I feed the sheep everyday



You fed those rams yet??


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah, I fed them as soon as I came home. I'll take photos next time


----------



## Gracie12

Please do - I'd love to see them - prob a stupid question but.. do rams get slaughtered for mutton?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

So the answer is THICK then lol!
I thought with it being pink it would be hard to keep clean but I'm sure you are really careful with her


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Please do - I'd love to see them - prob a stupid question but.. do rams get slaughtered for mutton?




Oh Gracie must you???????
I'm feeling quite squeamish now 
Better get my bays out of the way quick lol!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well we all love lambskin bags lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sheep do get slaughtered for lamb and (when they're 3years and older) mutton. We breed pedigree sheep so we only keep and sell the best, the rest go for slaughter. But they have a great life up till then, I'm from a farming family so I'm just used to it I guess.


----------



## Gracie12

Sorry, just being curious - do you get attached to them?


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Well we all love lambskin bags lol



Absolutely, we all love those frolicking lambs but wouldn't hesitate to buy a bag


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Sorry, just being curious - do you get attached to them?




Yes, and I'm not immune to getting upset when they go so I just try not to think too much about it. But the really do have a wonderful life here up to that point. And we don't export them so they are not faced with a long journey.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Awh wee drop you are making me feel bad now. 
I don't have anything against people keeping sheep at all.in fact I admire anyone who can work so hard, I just have that silly thing going on that I can't eat lamb.
DH lived on a farm (before he was unfortunate enough to meet me lol!) and he is hardened to all that stuff with cattle. I think he just doesnt eat lamb to keep me happy 
Please don't think I'm having a go at you coz I didn't mean that at all


----------



## Gracie12

Ooh, hope I'm not offending anyone either,  wee drop, I honestly admire what you do and I'm just being curious - I couldn't do it, I'm way too squeamish and it's way too hard work lol !


----------



## wee drop o bush

No not at all ladies 
I'm happy to answer any questions


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well thats my wimbledon over yet again...rafa is out in 4 sets sigh


----------



## laura81

Evening ladies! 

I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!

Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!

My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Well thats my wimbledon over yet again...rafa is out in 4 sets sigh




DH IS DEVASTATED Elvis :double sigh:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!
> 
> Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!
> 
> My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!




Awww how lovely bet you are so happy
Enjoy your wee weekend away


----------



## elvisfan4life

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!
> 
> Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!
> 
> My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!



What a lovely surprise enjoy your romantic break what a fab DH


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> DH IS DEVASTATED Elvis :double sigh:



Gutted


----------



## wee drop o bush

That's a lovely surprise Laura


----------



## Gracie12

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!
> 
> Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!
> 
> My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!



Aww - lovely surprise! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## lasska

Morning all...I feel so terrific after I got interview yesterday and guy who was interviewing me trying to approach me in sexual way God damn....I hate this...I never know what to do.and how to react...so I m just running away and won't consider that company as suitable for me...


----------



## Asbogirl

lasska said:


> Morning all...I feel so terrific after I got interview yesterday and guy who was interviewing me trying to approach me in sexual way God damn....I hate this...I never know what to do.and how to react...so I m just running away and won't consider that company as suitable for me...




Oh dear, I think you should give some feedback to the HR department, nothing libellous or over the top, but tell them that you were made to feel uncomfortable and perhaps suggest that in future any interviews be conducted by a couple of people. A lucky escape, but what a creep - interviews are quite stressful enough without some old lech behaving so inappropriately.


----------



## ratrat

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!
> 
> Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!
> 
> My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!



Fantastic!!  Sounds like the scene from movie...


----------



## ratrat

Asbogirl said:


> Oh dear, I think you should give some feedback to the HR department, nothing libellous or over the top, but tell them that you were made to feel uncomfortable and perhaps suggest that in future any interviews be conducted by a couple of people. A lucky escape, but what a creep - interviews are quite stressful enough without some old lech behaving so inappropriately.



^^ITA.  Mention it in the subtle way so that he will (hopefully) realize he can't repeat that action towards the next victim.


----------



## ratrat

Morning!!  It seem the 'quote' funtion is stopped on tPF or have I done (or haven't done) something??

Well anyway, the sun is shining  have a nice day everybody with your beautiful bags...

Love your little pink, wee drop, I have my pink (Foxglobe) Bays sitting next to me today


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> So the answer is THICK then lol!
> I thought with it being pink it would be hard to keep clean but I'm sure you are really careful with her



No you are not thick!    'Wash' can be anything from surface wipe to putting in the washing machine or dry cleaning, and I actually remember somebody here really put Daria or Mitzy (?) in the washing machine as the last resort (otherwise it was the end, for some reason) and it came out well.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> No you are not thick!    'Wash' can be anything from surface wipe to putting in the washing machine or dry cleaning, and I actually remember somebody here really put Daria or Mitzy (?) in the washing machine as the last resort (otherwise it was the end, for some reason) and it came out well.



And fuzzogs DH put her oak mitzy in the wash by mistake but it came out fine!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sun is shining here too Ratters for a change but i cant get out and about with my gammy foot...didnt get any sleep OH kept bashing it when he rolled over until i thumped him!!! Had to get up for painkillers at 3am and took the bandage off as it was so tight cos it has swollen up again..sigh


----------



## CPrincessUK

Asbogirl said:


> Oh dear, I think you should give some feedback to the HR department, nothing libellous or over the top, but tell them that you were made to feel uncomfortable and perhaps suggest that in future any interviews be conducted by a couple of people. A lucky escape, but what a creep - interviews are quite stressful enough without some old lech behaving so inappropriately.



I agree. As you are not taking the job you should definitely say something about the in appropriateness of the interview style.
Some people are so disgusting. Ugh.


----------



## lasska

Well...In my case it's private company and he one of the partners...but even now they will  want me work with them I won't do it... Brr..he is 73 yo...it's awful


----------



## CPrincessUK

lasska said:


> Well...In my case it's private company and he one of the partners...but even now they will  want me work with them I won't do it... Brr..he is 73 yo...it's awful



Ugh. If you went there you would end up eventually taking him to court/employment tribunal for harassment. He should be stopped as he must have been doing this all his life. However better to walk away from the start unless you are ready to fight!


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Gutted



Elvis hope your foot is getting better.


----------



## CPrincessUK

What a lovely surprise! Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> And fuzzogs DH put her oak mitzy in the wash by mistake but it came out fine!!!



OMG - I was joking about putting them in the wash! Well if ever the worst comes to the worst!


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Sun is shining here too Ratters for a change but i cant get out and about with my gammy foot...didnt get any sleep OH kept bashing it when he rolled over until i thumped him!!! Had to get up for painkillers at 3am and took the bandage off as it was so tight cos it has swollen up again..sigh



Aww get well wishes, antibiotics haven't kicked in yet then?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I actually put a Tabitha leather bag in the wash once coz DD spilled her cola in to it ( accident) while we were having our tea . The lining was a bit soggy to say the least!
My friend told me it would come out like a packet of crisps lol but it actually came out really well.
Now I wouldn't think of putting a Mulberry leather bag in but thought maybe a denim one would be ok if straps came off.
Right Molly, shut up you are being silly now..............


----------



## Gracie12

lasska said:


> Well...In my case it's private company and he one of the partners...but even now they will  want me work with them I won't do it... Brr..he is 73 yo...it's awful



Eww - Jimmy Saville lives on. Unfortunately some of the older generation still don't realise how inappropriate it is, the last thing you need at the moment


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> OMG - I was joking about putting them in the wash! Well if ever the worst comes to the worst!



I seem to remember he was trying to be helpful and scooped up a load of washing off the bed not realising the handbag was underneath!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Aww get well wishes, antibiotics haven't kicked in yet then?



Only in the bad way you lot wished on me yesterday!!! Foot is still hot and swollen and sore


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I actually put a Tabitha leather bag in the wash once coz DD spilled her cola in to it ( accident) while we were having our tea . The lining was a bit soggy to say the least!
> My friend told me it would come out like a packet of crisps lol but it actually came out really well.
> Now I wouldn't think of putting a Mulberry leather bag in but thought maybe a denim one would be ok if straps came off.
> Right Molly, shut up you are being silly now..............



The leather one came out ok but she used face cream to. Re moisturise it!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Eww - Jimmy Saville lives on. Unfortunately some of the older generation still don't realise how inappropriate it is, the last thing you need at the moment



To be fair it was a different era in e 70,s ...i work for a construction company and when i joined the older guys would give you a cuddle or smack your bottom we thought nothing of it ..such was the times


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> The leather one came out ok but she used face cream to. Re moisturise it!!!




Lol! So there are other silly folk like me then..................


----------



## lasska

elvisfan4life said:


> To be fair it was a different era in e 70,s ...i work for a construction company and when i joined the older guys would give you a cuddle or smack your bottom we thought nothing of it ..such was the times


well...snaking the bottom isn't sin now...but kissing the "corps"...brrr.... I believe it what he done for many years..


----------



## lasska

And in the end of everything I realized that the watches that I wear on my wrist for several years are not a copy but real one...rare chopard. Damn...8000USD ..I feel I would like to get rid,of them in case I have no job..


----------



## elvisfan4life

lasska said:


> well...snaking the bottom isn't sin now...but kissing the "corps"...brrr.... I believe it what he done for many years..



I was referring to what is and isn't appropriate behaviour in the workplace and how it has changed over the years sorry didn't mean to quote to anything related to JS ...i try not to read any of that its too gross


----------



## lasska

elvisfan4life said:


> I was referring to what is and isn't appropriate behaviour in the workplace and how it has changed over the years sorry didn't mean to quote to anything related to JS ...i try not to read any of that its too gross


now I am perfectly happy with idea that he is just an idiot who post best for his company he can get there


----------



## wee drop o bush

Asbogirl said:


> Oh dear, I think you should give some feedback to the HR department, nothing libellous or over the top, but tell them that you were made to feel uncomfortable and perhaps suggest that in future any interviews be conducted by a couple of people. A lucky escape, but what a creep - interviews are quite stressful enough without some old lech behaving so inappropriately.




This^ Sorry that happened to you


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Sun is shining here too Ratters for a change but i cant get out and about with my gammy foot...didnt get any sleep OH kept bashing it when he rolled over until i thumped him!!! Had to get up for painkillers at 3am and took the bandage off as it was so tight cos it has swollen up again..sigh




Poor you Elvis, hope you have a better day today 
I didn't sleep well at all last night either because of coughing and general allergy misery. Each time I moved to cool off and try to get comfy my DH immediately moved with me and sprawled all over me again, whilst he was still asleep. I've no doubt that this wonderful man _LOVES_ me but he's worse than a Limpet! :giggles: 
I sill managed somehow to have lost 1lb despite the prednisone, which was an unexpected and pleasant surprise


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Good for you wee drop! A pounds a pound and at least u didn't put any on. So well done 
Me thinks hubby's should be in spare rooms this warm weather.
I spent a fortune on a split adjustable bed a couple of weeks ago  hoping I wouldn't feel DH  rattling around but it was in vain. Plus the flipping bed is roasting ( Tempur  memory) so double the trouble. At least he can't stick to me now but he's always shifting about!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

My DH is like a furnace and he also falls asleep within minutes of his head hitting the pillow, so he's unaware of how his sprawling and hugging keeps me awake :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awww wish mine would cuddle me


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> Sun is shining here too Ratters for a change but i cant get out and about with my gammy foot...didnt get any sleep OH kept bashing it when he rolled over until i thumped him!!! Had to get up for painkillers at 3am and took the bandage off as it was so tight cos it has swollen up again..sigh



Hi Elvis, so sorry about your foot.  I hope it starts to feel better real soon.


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - your foot any better this afternoon? are you keeping it raised (may help with the swelling)?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx for the concern ladies....its no better really ...have it up...have done since the weekend but the swelling hasn't noticeably gone down maybe in a few more days only on tablet 5 out of 28.... Have .eft the bandage off as it hurts too much. When it swells up...OH has gone to bet me some brufen cream so i can try that instead of popping brufen as im not great with taking pills


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> My DH is like a furnace and he also falls asleep within minutes of his head hitting the pillow, so he's unaware of how his sprawling and hugging keeps me awake :giggles:




Mines the same wee drop!! Within seconds he is out cold &  I usually spend the night nudging and kicking him if I can reach lol! The new bed  with split mattresses has made a difference to him coming my side, think he is afraid of falling down a hole  :giggles:,
Actually with our new bed you get in to one position and can't move.
I've told him this morning if the mattresses don't soften we will have to change them.
The girl in shop told us how comfy it would be and it's like sleeping on concrete!!!!
Think trying beds in shops is a waste if time, I could swear they have special models for the stores. So much for sleeping on a cloud...............


----------



## tortoiseperson

Molly, I think Tempur mattresses are a case of "love them or hate them" people seem to have very strong feelings either way.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

tortoiseperson said:


> Molly, I think Tempur mattresses are a case of "love them or hate them" people seem to have very strong feelings either way.



Tortoise, hi, 
Am afraid my feeling now that we spent a fortune is I HATE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Whoop Whoop! 
DD has called round for DS and have now gone visiting so we've got peace again! 
Just waiting for my friend to come now so as we can set the world to rights lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Whoop Whoop!
> DD has called round for DS and have now gone visiting so we've got peace again!
> Just waiting for my friend to come now so as we can set the world to rights lol!



Enjoy the peace while you can


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elvis if you can, keep that foot elevated above your waist height. I did this to my leg 2 years ago when I was running. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 my doctor told me to keep it elevated as it was swollen. The elevation really helped 
Typically I did this just one week before my DH and I went to Rome to stay in a swanky hotel through his work. I had gotten lovely dresses and had a leg like that :shame:


----------



## Gracie12

OUCH.... that must have been some tumble...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Double ouch i have always said exercise is bad for you...did you scar?

I will put the pillows back under the mattress tonight and sleep in the spare room..did that after my op and its hard to get used to sleeping with your foot stuck up in the air ..no point if himself is constantly bashing into me in his sleep though so will try going solo. Cant really manage it at work though during the day too many files around me


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Elvis if you can, keep that foot elevated above your waist height. I did this to my leg 2 years ago when I was running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673283
> View attachment 2673284
> View attachment 2673291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my doctor told me to keep it elevated as it was swollen. The elevation really helped
> Typically I did this just one week before my DH and I went to Rome to stay in a swanky hotel through his work. I had gotten lovely dresses and had a leg like that :shame:




Oooooh wee drop, that is awful, you must have been in agony. Hope it healed ok and didn't leave a nasty scar


----------



## wee drop o bush

It healed great! I used Bio Oil as soon as it dried and stopped leaking/weeping. I have virtually no scar at all now


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> It healed great! I used Bio Oil as soon as it dried and stopped leaking/weeping. I have virtually no scar at all now




Oh that's good wee drop. It could have been quite nasty. Bio oil is a great thing


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh that's good wee drop. It could have been quite nasty. Bio oil is a great thing




It is, I use it a lot


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I got an amazing surprise this morning... My doorbell went at 11 and it was DH on other side!!
> 
> Things are quiet in NYC so he booked a sneaky flight and is back here until I fly out on the 21st!
> 
> My parents are dog sitting for us and were going to book a wee weekend away to celebrate!




Aw that's so nice your DH is do sweet  have a lovely weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning all...weigh in tonight and i have gained half a lb overnight blooming tablets salt and water retention!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning Elvis
Don't worry about the weigh in!
Getting your foot sorted is far more important.
Hope you had a better night Hun xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope you did too..did you have a nice time with your friend yesterday?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Yes thanks Elvis I slept a lot better and had a lovely afternoon with my friend chatting about everyone and everything lol! She also got the privilege of meeting DS who she hadn't seen for about 10 years.
Lucky her lol! ONLY JOKING!!!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lol!!!! Imagine if there were 4 of him!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - how's the foot this morning? Any better?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Elvis - how's the foot this morning? Any better?



No real change still as swollen and hot as ever...did get a bit more sleep as i put brufen gel on before i went to sleep still woke up early with the throbbing but not as early as the previous nights....so not as tired a d grumpy today lol


----------



## Gracie12

Doesn't sound good - I thought the antibios would kick in by now


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Doesn't sound good - I thought the antibios would kick in by now



I was hoping still this is only day 3.. About to take tablet 9 of 28!!!


----------



## ratrat

Hello - oh poor thing Elvis ... hope the scarf will cheer you up a little!?

I just heard on the radio and thought about you
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2677689/Graceland-remove-Presleys-old-airplanes.html

Hot day today, hard to sleep sticky night coming ullhair:


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Hello - oh poor thing Elvis ... hope the scarf will cheer you up a little!?
> 
> I just heard on the radio and thought about you
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2677689/Graceland-remove-Presleys-old-airplanes.html
> 
> Hot day today, hard to sleep sticky night coming ullhair:



OMG noooooooooooooo.......that's too sad..so glad i went when i did and saw them both


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I was hoping still this is only day 3.. About to take tablet 9 of 28!!!




Elvis, any time I take antibiotics I find it's nearly at the end of the course they start really working
Don't want to be a Job's comforter but hang in there & hopefully they kick in soon xx


----------



## Bagstar

Sorry to hear about your foot Elvis hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Elvis I was just looking at ( or lusting over ) your albums. Every time I have a look I see something else I adore!!! 

What are the shrunken trio actually for? They are really cute, but remember before you answer my question where I'm from lol

Where they a limited collection or something or are they just keepsakes. 
Please excuse my ignorance xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elvis I was just looking at ( or lusting over ) your albums. Every time I have a look I see something else I adore!!!
> 
> What are the shrunken trio actually for? They are really cute, but remember before you answer my question where I'm from lol
> 
> Where they a limited collection or something or are they just keepsakes.
> Please excuse my ignorance xx



They were limited edition for the 40th anniversary...not really practical to use but they do clip on to their big sisters or you can use as a very small clutch with a lippy some cash and a credit card for the evening if you are chic which as you know im not


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> They were limited edition for the 40th anniversary...not really practical to use but they do clip on to their big sisters or you can use as a very small clutch with a lippy some cash and a credit card for the evening if you are chic which as you know im not




Thanks Hun. Now I know for future reference 
Thank you x


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning all...weigh in tonight and i have gained half a lb overnight blooming tablets salt and water retention!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Chat 
I spent the day in IKEA with my mum 

Then returned home to find out that fortunately (so far) my Garth Brooks Croke Park tickets are still valid. I have a lot of friends who seem to be high and dry now due to the two last dates being cancelled. 
This open letter on twitter did however make me laugh (my fellow Nornies will get it) :lolots:


----------



## laura81

Evening ladies! 

I almost made a purchase in M today! Made the mistake of trying on the new red and indigo SBS's! 

I resisted temptation though!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I almost made a purchase in M today! Made the mistake of trying on the new red and indigo SBS's!
> 
> I resisted temptation though!





Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> I spent the day in IKEA with my mum
> 
> Then returned home to find out that fortunately (so far) my Garth Brooks Croke Park tickets are still valid. I have a lot of friends who seem to be high and dry now due to the two last dates being cancelled.
> This open letter on twitter did however make me laugh (my fellow Nornies will get it) :lolots:
> View attachment 2674776



Lol


----------



## Indiana

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> I spent the day in IKEA with my mum
> 
> Then returned home to find out that fortunately (so far) my Garth Brooks Croke Park tickets are still valid. I have a lot of friends who seem to be high and dry now due to the two last dates being cancelled.
> This open letter on twitter did however make me laugh (my fellow Nornies will get it) :lolots:
> View attachment 2674776


Lol Hilarious!!!


Enjoy the gig, Wee Drop!


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> Did you have a nice weekend?




We're going tomorrow morning! Booked ourselves a wee spa break on the isle of mull!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> We're going tomorrow morning! Booked ourselves a wee spa break on the isle of mull!




Wow! 
Plenty of whiskey and smoked salmon then


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lol! Wee drop.
Just heard the carry on about 4& 5 on the news 
Some very angry people by the sounds of things.
Oh well so long ad your tickets are ok


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lol! Wee drop.
> Just heard the carry on about 4& 5 on the news
> Some very angry people by the sounds of things.
> Oh well so long ad your tickets are ok




Well they are so far, who knows what's going to happen  
We have a hotel booked for the night so even if it is cancelled we could hopefully still make a night of it


----------



## wee drop o bush

Indiana said:


> Lol Hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the gig, Wee Drop!




It is a good one


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy 4th july to all US ladies...have fun today..wish i was in memphis for the fun...will go to ed diners tomorrow and celebrate a day late


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Elvis


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies and to all the American TFPrs Happy 4th July from me too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning wee drop!! Oh now i want bushmills cheesecake!!!,


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning molly


----------



## wee drop o bush

Happy 4th of July


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Molly


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning wee drop!! Oh now i want bushmills cheesecake!!!,





I'm going to the Distillery later as I want to get a gift for a friend who lives in Florida. She's just gotten her MCAT medical school entrance exams and her mark was in the top 98th percentile


----------



## elvisfan4life

Have a piece of cheesecake for me!!!!L ooh my tummy is rumbling now...i will be drooling at my next meeting now


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Have a piece of cheesecake for me!!!!L ooh my tummy is rumbling now...i will be drooling at my next meeting now




:giggles:


----------



## Thellie

elvisfan4life said:


> Have a piece of cheesecake for me!!!!L ooh my tummy is rumbling now...i will be drooling at my next meeting now



Do hope you don't have a noisy rumble

May I join in too, wishing all a merry 4th of July  

And what a lovely idea, celebrate all things from across the pond, my mouth is watering at the thought of cheesecake, but let it not stop there...so much...hang the diet, enjoy


----------



## elvisfan4life

Now i want pecan pie and pumpkin pie too...and mississippi mud cake.....ribs, slaw, corndogs, corn bread, catfish and hush puppies!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Have a piece of cheesecake for me!!!!L ooh my tummy is rumbling now...i will be drooling at my next meeting now




I've never heard of bushmills  cheesecake! Must have lived a very sheltered life lol'
Are you back at work Elvis? 

Enjoy your trip to the distillery wee drop and don't be sampling  too much  while you're there buying a gift :)


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> I've never heard of bushmills  cheesecake! Must have lived a very sheltered life lol'
> Are you back at work Elvis?
> 
> Enjoy your trip to the distillery wee drop and don't be sampling  too much  while you're there buying a gift :)




Ooh - Bushmill's!!  I LOVE it!  As they say, "the smoother the Irish"!  I can't stomach the peaty Scottish malts but the Bushmill's has a way of sliding down in a warm, honeyed way ...  Highly recommend!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - Bushmill's!!  I LOVE it!  As they say, "the smoother the Irish"!  I can't stomach the peaty Scottish malts but the Bushmill's has a way of sliding down in a warm, honeyed way ...  Highly recommend!



The cheesecake they serve in the distillery cafe is worth the trip alone....i have a recipe somewhere but havent tried it yet


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I've never heard of bushmills  cheesecake! Must have lived a very sheltered life lol'
> Are you back at work Elvis?
> 
> Enjoy your trip to the distillery wee drop and don't be sampling  too much  while you're there buying a gift :)



On a boring conference  call/meeting

Molly you need a trip just to try the cheesecake its divine


----------



## elvisfan4life

BUSHMILLS&#8482; Whiskey Cheesecake (will make one cheesecake using an 8&#8221; spring form tin)

Ingredients
75g butter/margarine
1 packet Digestive (sweet-meal) biscuits, crushed
150g icing sugar
280ml whipping cream
150g cream cheese
75ml/3 capfuls of BUSHMILLS&#8482; Original Irish whiskey

Method
1. To prepare the base melt butter and mix with crushed biscuits. Push mixture into base of spring form tin. Put in refrigerator to chill while preparing the filling. 
2. Whip cream cheese until soft and then add icing sugar. 
3. In a separate bowl whip cream and add to mixture. Finally, pour the BUSHMILLS&#8482; Original Irish whiskey into mixture and fold in. Pour filling into prepared spring form tin. Put back in refrigerator and chill until lightly set. 
4. Enjoy (responsibly).
Tip: this is a recipe from Bushmills Distillery chef, Liz. If you&#8217;d like to benchmark your cheesecake on the real thing, pay Bushmills Distillery a visit and have a bite to eat in the Distillery Kitchen.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> On a boring conference  call/meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Molly you need a trip just to try the cheesecake its divine




Oh boring!!! 
Yep a trip up to bushmills some of these days


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - Bushmill's!!  I LOVE it!  As they say, "the smoother the Irish"!  I can't stomach the peaty Scottish malts but the Bushmill's has a way of sliding down in a warm, honeyed way ...  Highly recommend!



Im sure my mother put in it my bottle when i was a baby..


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> BUSHMILLS Whiskey Cheesecake (will make one cheesecake using an 8 spring form tin)
> 
> Ingredients
> 75g butter/margarine
> 1 packet Digestive (sweet-meal) biscuits, crushed
> 150g icing sugar
> 280ml whipping cream
> 150g cream cheese
> 75ml/3 capfuls of BUSHMILLS Original Irish whiskey
> 
> Method
> 1. To prepare the base melt butter and mix with crushed biscuits. Push mixture into base of spring form tin. Put in refrigerator to chill while preparing the filling.
> 2. Whip cream cheese until soft and then add icing sugar.
> 3. In a separate bowl whip cream and add to mixture. Finally, pour the BUSHMILLS Original Irish whiskey into mixture and fold in. Pour filling into prepared spring form tin. Put back in refrigerator and chill until lightly set.
> 4. Enjoy (responsibly).
> Tip: this is a recipe from Bushmills Distillery chef, Liz. If youd like to benchmark your cheesecake on the real thing, pay Bushmills Distillery a visit and have a bite to eat in the Distillery Kitchen.




Right Elvis I will give this to DH and see what he says. I think the reply will be very short! Like two words short lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> I've never heard of bushmills  cheesecake! Must have lived a very sheltered life lol'
> Are you back at work Elvis?
> 
> Enjoy your trip to the distillery wee drop and don't be sampling  too much  while you're there buying a gift :)




I just dashed in and out of the gift shop 
A friend works there so I had a wee chat with her too. No whiskey for me today though a hot toddy would be nice later :tispy:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh boring!!!
> Yep a trip up to bushmills some of these days




Yes, so we can meet up and enjoy really naughty food


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Im sure my mother put in it my bottle when i was a baby..




I wish mine had!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> BUSHMILLS Whiskey Cheesecake (will make one cheesecake using an 8 spring form tin)
> 
> Ingredients
> 75g butter/margarine
> 1 packet Digestive (sweet-meal) biscuits, crushed
> 150g icing sugar
> 280ml whipping cream
> 150g cream cheese
> 75ml/3 capfuls of BUSHMILLS Original Irish whiskey
> 
> Method
> 1. To prepare the base melt butter and mix with crushed biscuits. Push mixture into base of spring form tin. Put in refrigerator to chill while preparing the filling.
> 2. Whip cream cheese until soft and then add icing sugar.
> 3. In a separate bowl whip cream and add to mixture. Finally, pour the BUSHMILLS Original Irish whiskey into mixture and fold in. Pour filling into prepared spring form tin. Put back in refrigerator and chill until lightly set.
> 4. Enjoy (responsibly).
> Tip: this is a recipe from Bushmills Distillery chef, Liz. If youd like to benchmark your cheesecake on the real thing, pay Bushmills Distillery a visit and have a bite to eat in the Distillery Kitchen.




Wow!  This sounds absolutely delicious!  I can see us all this weekend, pinnies on, sleeves rolled up, mixing and quaffing merrily ...


----------



## Mayfly285

School sports day this afternoon: a bit dull and windy - which bag to take?  Bays might be too big, Lily too small, Mabel has no feet (not that any bag of mine goes on the turf!), sbs a safe bet, Lexy??  I do have a Rather Special one that I bought for my birthday in May from BV, that hasn't had an outing yet ... She's a bit of a showstopper, though and I don't want to look all fur coat and no knickers ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> School sports day this afternoon: a bit dull and windy - which bag to take?  Bays might be too big, Lily too small, Mabel has no feet (not that any bag of mine goes on the turf!), sbs a safe bet, Lexy??  I do have a Rather Special one that I bought for my birthday in May from BV, that hasn't had an outing yet ... She's a bit of a showstopper, though and I don't want to look all fur coat and no knickers ...




Why not just go the whole hog and take the show stopper Mayfly. That will get the other mummys  talking and you could look so smug just as long as you don't tie your scarf round  it lolol


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> School sports day this afternoon: a bit dull and windy - which bag to take?  Bays might be too big, Lily too small, Mabel has no feet (not that any bag of mine goes on the turf!), sbs a safe bet, Lexy??  I do have a Rather Special one that I bought for my birthday in May from BV, that hasn't had an outing yet ... *She's a bit of a showstopper, though and I don't want to look all fur coat and no knickers* ...




Personally I think that is a _great look!_


----------



## elvisfan4life

I turn my back for a minute...and look how you lot lower the tone!!! Lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> School sports day this afternoon: a bit dull and windy - which bag to take?  Bays might be too big, Lily too small, Mabel has no feet (not that any bag of mine goes on the turf!), sbs a safe bet, Lexy??  I do have a Rather Special one that I bought for my birthday in May from BV, that hasn't had an outing yet ... She's a bit of a showstopper, though and I don't want to look all fur coat and no knickers ...



Show us first reveal reveal!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Show us first reveal reveal!!!




I presume you mean a reveal of the Lexy, rather than the fur coat no knickers??!   Actually, it would be a bit nippy to go Commando today, so I'm opting for black leggings and a safe oak sbs or oak small Anthony - no time for reveal ATM, but I promise one later on today (or tomorrow - you know me!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> I presume you mean a reveal of the Lexy, rather than the fur coat no knickers??!   Actually, it would be a bit nippy to go Commando today, so I'm opting for black leggings and a safe oak sbs or oak small Anthony - no time for reveal ATM, but I promise one later on today (or tomorrow - you know me!)



I do thats why i want the reveal!!!!

Have fun and keep warm ...sun is long gone here and it looks like rain big black clouds gathering so protect that oak!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - how is your foot today? Need my daily update lol !


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I do thats why i want the reveal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and keep warm ...sun is long gone here and it looks like rain big black clouds gathering so protect that oak!!!




This^


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thought it was a bit better this morning didn't seem as swollen...but it is just as bad now and painful again...almost half way through the tablets so still hopefully it will improve over the weekend if not more tests after tues


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here's hoping Elvis' 
I think I might have to get an evil antibiotic after all as my cough is starting to get productive in a rather nasty way. I'll leave it over the weekend as my peak flow is ok and tbh I'd rather avoid antibiotics if I can. But at last my throat isn't as sore and I've slept better the past two nights


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - sorry it's not getting better, I'm wondering if it is a stress fracture....

Wee drop - that sounds grim 

Well, I've been de-fuzzing today - DH is home from China this evening for two weeks yay!  And I know he's got me a little something from H'row on his way out double yay!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hope Elvis & Wee Drop are feeling much better by Monday. Hugs to you both xx 
Wee drop don't let that cough go on too long please...........
Elvis I really hope the antibiotics work and you don't need the tests 

Gracie bet you can't wait to see DH and maybe even more the pressie from H/Row lolol!

I'm getting some de-fuzzing in the morning but it ain't for anything special. Hope I remember to get up early   and tell DS not to come downstairs until my lovely lady goes!!!!!!!! That could be embarrassing lol!!

Enjoy your weekend ladies xx


----------



## Gracie12

Sometimes it's good to have a good 'ol prune for no particular reason!! DS def needs to stay clear - could scar him for life!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly, I'm ok honest. It's pretty much a 100% certainly that a cold will turn into a chest infection with me but it's definitely not the worst that I've ever dealt with. Thanks to the Pred my peak flow is fine 
I have an emergency course of antibiotics anyway that I could be taking. I just hate the uncomfortable side-effects of amocycillin :shame:
I lay down for 2 hours and had a wee snooze beside Miss Judy :buttercup:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Sometimes it's good to have a good 'ol prune for no particular reason!! DS def needs to stay clear - could scar him for life!!


----------



## Izzybet

I have arrived in Bicester to take my DS to Silverstone, now the hotel is a stones throw from the outlet... Shall I go and take a peak?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzybet said:


> I have arrived in Bicester to take my DS to Silverstone, now the hotel is a stones throw from the outlet... Shall I go and take a peak?



Would be rude not to!! Have fun and let us know what is in


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Sometimes it's good to have a good 'ol prune for no particular reason!! DS def needs to stay clear - could scar him for life!!




Hee! hee! Gracie
Too right it would but he's a right dour git and will prob ask why he's not to come in?????
Men!!!!! Can they not just do as they're told........


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly, I'm ok honest. It's pretty much a 100% certainly that a cold will turn into a chest infection with me but it's definitely not the worst that I've ever dealt with. Thanks to the Pred my peak flow is fine
> I have an emergency course of antibiotics anyway that I could be taking. I just hate the uncomfortable side-effects of amocycillin :shame:
> I lay down for 2 hours and had a wee snooze beside Miss Judy :buttercup:




Aww, I bet a snooze with Miss Judy is worth her weight in antibiotics!  All the very best to you ...


----------



## Izzybet

elvisfan4life said:


> Would be rude not to!! Have fun and let us know what is in



I think I will have to go and look.. DS is on the iPad so I am sure he won't miss me!!
Not very good with all the names and colours, I have never been in a Mulberry store..


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly, I'm ok honest. It's pretty much a 100% certainly that a cold will turn into a chest infection with me but it's definitely not the worst that I've ever dealt with. Thanks to the Pred my peak flow is fine
> I have an emergency course of antibiotics anyway that I could be taking. I just hate the uncomfortable side-effects of amocycillin :shame:
> I lay down for 2 hours and had a wee snooze beside Miss Judy :buttercup:




Well I hope so coz we don't want you getting really ill and with that chest of yours you need to be careful 
I hate amoxicillin as well but sometimes we just have to put up with them.
Plenty of rests over the weekend  and hopefully you'll be fine again &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzybet said:


> I have arrived in Bicester to take my DS to Silverstone, now the hotel is a stones throw from the outlet... Shall I go and take a peak?




How could you not?!    Enjoy your rummage and fill us in on the latest!


----------



## Gracie12

Izzybet said:


> I have arrived in Bicester to take my DS to Silverstone, now the hotel is a stones throw from the outlet... Shall I go and take a peak?



Absolutely - you'll regret it if you don't!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Get there quick! Wish I was near Bicester. There'd be no dragging me away lol!
Let's know if you purchase anything


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Well I hope so coz we don't want you getting really ill and with that chest of yours you need to be careful
> I hate amoxicillin as well but sometimes we just have to put up with them.
> Plenty of rests over the weekend  and hopefully you'll be fine again &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;




I'm making chicken fajitas for tea with extra chilli, trust me that'll help my old wonky air pipes! :lolots:
But I will keep a close eye, I promise. If it gets even a little worse I'll start taking them


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Good girl. Look forward to hearing how you are soon.
The fajitas will def clear the tubes lol!
X


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I've hoked the Amoxicillin tablets out and they're sitting here in front of me. I'll start the course tomorrow morning and then at least it shouldn't get worse. 
I was just worried about taking them _before_ I really needed to, which is a bit daft. 
I think it must have been the Bushmills fumes addling my brain  :wondering :giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy 4th july to all US ladies...have fun today..wish i was in memphis for the fun...will go to ed diners tomorrow and celebrate a day late




Thanks ! Wish you were here as well!


----------



## Izzybet

I have just walked the length of the village and couldn't see the store!!! Can anyone give me directions please


----------



## Gracie12

Where are you now?


----------



## Gracie12

its quite near starbucks


----------



## Izzybet

Walking down from Prada..


----------



## Gracie12

It's on the right hand side, not too far up


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Unit 117 beside a restaurant Vallandry according to their map


----------



## Gracie12

If you reach a starbucks on the right you've gone past it!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Def beside VALLANDRY GRAND CAFE
It's about 5 shops further along than Starbucks


----------



## Mollydoodledon

The tag heuer shop is opposite it


----------



## Mollydoodledon

And Starbucks is five before if on the


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Sorry Left it's unit 112


----------



## Izzybet

Found it and nothing took my fancy


----------



## Mollydoodledon

She has probably bought a few bags by now and here we are looking up the map lolol


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzybet said:


> Found it and nothing took my fancy




Gosh that was quick. Did they not have much????


----------



## Gracie12

Blimey that was quick - nothing took your fancy? how disappointing


----------



## elvisfan4life

Someone told me they had great stock including a red delray, red primrose, red DZ tote, taupe bays and taupe DZ tote......id be in heaven


----------



## Gracie12

Gosh me too! I'm an hour away from Bicester - what do you reckon the chances are of getting DH over there on his first weekend back lol! Pretty slim I reckon!


----------



## Gracie12

Was thinking about the DZ tote in my quest for a bigger bag.......


----------



## elvisfan4life

Call them


----------



## Izzybet

Not being good at the names I would say, yes they had what Elvis said!! They had quite a few peach coloured bags and they did have some mini pink Alexa's that were cute but not practical!! I was after a French purse really but they had hadn't any purses in.
The doorman was nice, smiled and said hello 
I did see a nice watch in Tag Heuer, but need to compare the price to what's at home....


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Do the outlets not often have purses?
Just wondering ladies lol!
Think I might have to have a look elsewhere &#128122;&#128122;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Call them




Taupe Elvis?? you having a think??


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Was thinking about the DZ tote in my quest for a bigger bag.......




Yeah Gracie give them a ring if that's what you're after.
Wouldn't be fair to drag DH there on his first weekend


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Taupe Elvis?? you having a think??



Was only tempted by the taupe medium lily really so saved as its been sold at fenwicks now...see the reveal thread thats just been started


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I can't find a reveal thread???
I notice my thread has been moved, what does that mean? I didn't think id done anything wrong?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> I can't find a reveal thread???
> I notice my thread has been moved, what does that mean? I didn't think id done anything wrong?




I'm certain you haven't. Hold on I'll have a look


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I can't find a reveal thread???
> I notice my thread has been moved, what does that mean? I didn't think id done anything wrong?



You just posted under shopping that was all no problem


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I can't find a reveal thread???
> I notice my thread has been moved, what does that mean? I didn't think id done anything wrong?



You have found it now then!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here it is http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/she-has-arrived-873396.html


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Oh right. I thought it had been taken off. Still have a lot to learn I think


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Was only tempted by the taupe medium lily really so saved as its been sold at fenwicks now...see the reveal thread thats just been started




Found it.
 The lily in taupe is TDF 
Really lovely.
I need to get out and see these bags in the flesh!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> You have found it now then!!




Yep. I keep having to change between the app and the main site to find things. Now that my phone isn't pinging at me every minute I have to search for things lol and miss some (duh)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Here it is http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/she-has-arrived-873396.html




Hi Wee drop 
It was the I've been sooooo bad thread that had been moved but I hadn't put it in the right place. I'm not that good at this


----------



## wee drop o bush

You are just fine!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone know if everything makes its way into the outlet stores eventually? Really want the pink Mulberry agenda, but if it will end up in the outlet a few months later, I think I'd rather wait.


----------



## ratrat

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone know if everything makes its way into the outlet stores eventually? Really want the pink Mulberry agenda, but if it will end up in the outlet a few months later, I think I'd rather wait.



Not everything goes outlet or sale, but pink agenda is very likely imo, they never sell out and the design/colour changes every season/year, so I would say good chance.  However our fairy goodmother of Mulberry (AKA Moo) may have different or additional opinion.  There is outlet stock related thread somewhere above...  Good luck


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi Wee drop
> It was the I've been sooooo bad thread that had been moved but I hadn't put it in the right place. I'm not that good at this



 just found this and you cheered me up!  Glad you re-discovered it.  I'm hopeless with technology/website, even TV/video controller, I only do only what I absolutely know how to!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning rattie


----------



## cobaltblue

Morning ladies how are we all? I'm supervising in the garden while my other half is doing 'something' to the veg patch...green thumbed I am not!

On a brighter note I should be getting a sneaky FedEx delivery on tues!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies. Hope you are all well  
I've just had a bit of a panic!
I was taking my meds after breakfast and absentmindedly swallowed my Spiriva capsule instead of inhaling it!
After checking frantically online it appears it doesn't do any harm, it just doesn't work. Still gave me one heck of a fright when I realised what I'd done.
This is the first time I've ever done this  but apparently quite a few have!
Must try to stop my mind wondering in future  too many mulberry bags to think about.............


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ooh! 
I love those sorts of deliveries


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> just found this and you cheered me up!  Glad you re-discovered it.  I'm hopeless with technology/website, even TV/video controller, I only do only what I absolutely know how to!




Glad to know I'm not the only one ratrat


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly :giggles:
It's ok (glad you're ok)
I have accidentally on a few occasions taken one of Judys canine blood pressure tablets instead of my own :doggie:


----------



## beaver232

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies. Hope you are all well
> I've just had a bit of a panic!
> I was taking my meds after breakfast and absentmindedly swallowed my Spiriva capsule instead of inhaling it!
> After checking frantically online it appears it doesn't do any harm, it just doesn't work. Still gave me one heck of a fright when I realised what I'd done.
> This is the first time I've ever done this  but apparently quite a few have!
> Must try to stop my mind wondering in future  too many mulberry bags to think about.............



Goodness Molly!! You take care now! Sorry that we are such a distraction but a lovely one at that! 
Is there someone to talk to about your capsule, rather the good ol google-box? Xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly :giggles:
> It's ok (glad you're ok)
> I have accidentally on a few occasions taken one of Judys canine blood pressure tablets instead of my own :doggie:




Lol Wee drop! I've not got that bad yet, but give me time :giggles:
Freddy doesn't get meds too often so I should be ok...........


----------



## Mollydoodledon

beaver232 said:


> Goodness Molly!! You take care now! Sorry that we are such a distraction but a lovely one at that!
> Is there someone to talk to about your capsule, rather the good ol google-box? Xx




I read on the Spiriva page that it just wouldn't work if swallowed. I remember my nurse telling me not to swallow them as she had a wee old lady who had been swallowing them for some time


----------



## wee drop o bush

Judy and I both take bp meds each morning and the boxes/tablets look quite similar. I afraid it's happened more than once :shame:  
Only thankfully I've never given Judy one of _my_ tablets


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Judy and I both take bp meds each morning and the boxes/tablets look quite similar. I afraid it's happened more than once :shame:
> Only thankfully I've never given Judy one of _my_ tablets




Well so long as you don't harm the doggy that's not so bad LOVL!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Exactly


----------



## beaver232




----------



## Storm Spirit

ratrat said:


> Not everything goes outlet or sale, but pink agenda is very likely imo, they never sell out and the design/colour changes every season/year, so I would say good chance.  However our fairy goodmother of Mulberry (AKA Moo) may have different or additional opinion.  There is outlet stock related thread somewhere above...  Good luck



Thank you ratrat! I think I might wait then. The outlet thread hasn't been updated in a while 

Any ideas what season the pink agenda was from? AFAIK it's been around for more than a year, so maybe it'll get sent to the outlets soon? Then again I don't want to risk it selling out.... aaaaaah dilemma!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat 
It was a great Wimbledon final wasn't it :couch:


----------



## Gracie12

Yes, it was good - wanted Fed to win but it was a really great match!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I had no clear preference for either to win tbh, so I'm happy either way


----------



## laura81

It was a fabulous final, both great and both gracious sportsmen.  

As a Scottish person I'll be shunned for this, but I much prefer both to Murray!


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> It was a fabulous final, both great and both gracious sportsmen.
> 
> As a Scottish person I'll be shunned for this, but I much prefer both to Murray!





I find Federer rather attractive, he has nice hair and smoulders well


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> I find Federer rather attractive, he has nice hair and smoulders well


I agree, he has a nice physique....


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yes


----------



## Sujey

RUELALA has Mulberry bags on sale! Last Mulberry sale of the season!


----------



## Tiswas

Ordered a new bag to arrive on Saturday - should hopefully arrive today ..... Except I'm in Belfast - oh the torture!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tiswas said:


> Ordered a new bag to arrive on Saturday - should hopefully arrive today ..... Except I'm in Belfast - oh the torture!!!!




 
I know Belfast is awful


----------



## riffraff

Morning Ladies.  For the first time in almost 7 months I find myself with absolutely nothing to do, or anything to think about!!!! No study, revision, packing/unpacking for travelling.  All I have to do for the next couple of hours is sit and watch whilst the removals men pack up my house.  I've made them a cuppa and fed them cake and I'm now hiding in the corner of a room that's been cleared. I even found myself on the Mulberry website to have a look at the sale. I'm really surprised to see so much left!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good to see you riff im just back from the hospital with left foot in plaster!!


----------



## riffraff

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see you riff im just back from the hospital with left foot in plaster!!


 
Blimey Elvis what on earth have you been doing? Good to see you too, if only for an hr or two until 'tinternet gets turned off!


----------



## Gracie12

Oh Elvis - it was a fracture then???


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see you riff im just back from the hospital with left foot in plaster!!





Hopefully this will sort it. Is there a fracture?


----------



## Tiswas

it's lovely here - you're very lucky  ups man phoned about an hour ago to tell me he couldn't find my house and he was taking it back to the depot


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tiswas said:


> it's lovely here - you're very lucky  ups man phoned about an hour ago to tell me he couldn't find my house and he was taking it back to the depot



Oh no, have you to go far to get to the depot?
I'd have told him he was in breach of contract and to get his arse down there and do his job


----------



## Tiswas

Ach it's grand tbh I'd rather it was safe there than under the table in my gazebo .... Scotland is not a sunny place :giggles::giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see you riff im just back from the hospital with left foot in plaster!!




Oh Elvis what did they say was wrong? Have you broken it?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tiswas said:


> Ach it's grand tbh I'd rather it was safe there than under the table in my gazebo .... Scotland is not a sunny place :giggles::giggles:




Fair enough


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yup stress fracture to second and third metatarsals


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Yup stress fracture to second and third metatarsals




Well that explains the amount of swelling. Apart from the cast can ry do anything else to help it heal?


----------



## Tiswas

elvisfan4life said:


> Yup stress fracture to second and third metatarsals



My mum had that - missed twice on X-rays and all the doctor told her was she was overweight!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Yup stress fracture to second and third metatarsals




Oh you poor thing. No wonder you were suffering so much!!!
Hopefully it won't take too long to heal &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Gracie12

Aww, how long you gotta be in plaster for? do you know how you did it?


----------



## elvisfan4life

riffraff said:


> Blimey Elvis what on earth have you been doing? Good to see you too, if only for an hr or two until 'tinternet gets turned off!



Good luck with the move and do keep in touch when you have any free time


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Well that explains the amount of swelling. Apart from the cast can ry do anything else to help it heal?



Just rest and painkillers so no exercise for me.....watch the weight ive struggled to lose pile back on sigh


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tiswas said:


> My mum had that - missed twice on X-rays and all the doctor told her was she was overweight!!!



I had an x ray 2 weeks ago and they said it was fine.....walking about on it has caused. The second fracture in the interim!!!! Brilliant eh?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Aww, how long you gotta be in plaster for? do you know how you did it?



Weirdly i didnt do anything was just walking from one rom to the next and it hurt to put my weight on it...been getting worse ever since. They arent sure how long it will take to heal 4to 8 weeks


----------



## Thellie

elvisfan4life said:


> Weirdly i didnt do anything was just walking from one rom to the next and it hurt to put my weight on it...been getting worse ever since. They arent sure how long it will take to heal 4to 8 weeks



Dear Elvis I am so sorry to read of your injury, if it had to be done at any part of the year, hopefully summer will make it a little more bearable, and although it won't be a speedy recovery, I do wish you a full one


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thellie said:


> Dear Elvis I am so sorry to read of your injury, if it had to be done at any part of the year, hopefully summer will make it a little more bearable, and although it won't be a speedy recovery, I do wish you a full one



Aw thank you hun


----------



## Gracie12

Best wishes for a quick recovery Elvis x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Best wishes for a quick recovery Elvis x




This^


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx ladies...three of my toes have swollen up this morning not happy foot looks worse than ever!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hope it stops swelling very soon Elvis.
Can't imagine the pain as I've never fractured anything (thank goodness)
but feel for you. Take care


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope ypu are ok today molly


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope ypu are ok today molly




I'm fine thanks Elvis. Just having a restful day


----------



## wee drop o bush

:censor: 
Garth Brooks has thrown his toys out of the pram and cancelled all 5 shows. What a monumental f**k up! 
We had a hotel room booked as an anniversary gift from my DH cousin so we will probably still go bad stay and have a nice time but honestly. What a bollox ullhair:


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx ladies...three of my toes have swollen up this morning not happy foot looks worse than ever!!!



I think we need a foot reveal !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> :censor:
> Garth Brooks has thrown his toys out of the pram and cancelled all 5 shows. What a monumental f**k up!
> We had a hotel room booked as an anniversary gift from my DH cousin so we will probably still go bad stay and have a nice time but honestly. What a bollox ullhair:



Aw what a pita.....so sorry for you but hope you still have a great time away


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> I think we need a foot reveal !!



Its gross Oh wont go near it keeps telling me it might be leprosy now!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It is just not right at all wee drop!
What a nightmare and as you say a total c..k up from everybody involved with this! Why were concerts arranged without permission in the first place???? Fr.....g idiots!
So sorry for everybody who had tickets and arrangements made.
Just right to go and enjoy yourselves anyway but I can fully understand how angry you are.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Its gross Oh wont go near it keeps telling me it might be leprosy now!!!




:giggles:
Oh Elvis I didn't think I'd laugh tonight but that made me


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for listening ladies 
I had 3 fillings this afternoon too so my mouth is sore and I'm out £250. I nearly died when I heard the price


----------



## wee drop o bush

I still want to go to Dublin so does my DH. The hotel rooms for us and my DHs sister & husband were anniversary gifts from my DHs cousin. So hopefully they'll be happy for us to use them anyway. Brown Thomas & cocktails here I come!!! :giggles:


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> I still want to go to Dublin so does my DH. The hotel rooms for us and my DHs sister & husband were anniversary gifts from my DHs cousin. So hopefully they'll be happy for us to use them anyway. Brown Thomas & cocktails here I come!!! :giggles:



Hope you got someone to feed those rams!!


----------



## Gracie12

elvisfan4life said:


> Its gross Oh wont go near it keeps telling me it might be leprosy now!!!



Ewww!! Maybe keep it to yourself after all!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Hope you got someone to feed those rams!!




 
My in-laws can manage for one day


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Hope you got someone to feed those rams!!




Trust Gracie to worry about the rams being fed lol!
The poor girl is devastated she's not going to see Garth and you're more bothered about the sheep lovl!!!!
Do you think she might leave them to fend for themselves Hee! Hee!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for listening ladies
> I had 3 fillings this afternoon too so my mouth is sore and I'm out £250. I nearly died when I heard the price




£250 for 3 fillings Wee drop? Does your dentist wear a mask??? Well he probably does but I'm sure his name is not Dick Turpin &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
That is a bit steep especially when you have a sore mouth now


----------



## wee drop o bush

I got the ancient old amalgam fillings replaced with composite white fillings. I needed the 3 replaced anyway as I had had some toothache and there was decay but still &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;  The gas & air cost extra too. 
The dentist doesn't do any NHS work anymore, they did in the 1990s when I started going to them. 
I haven't needed fillings in approx 3-4 years so I suppose that's not too bad. I just pay for a bi-annual check up & dental hygienist appointment. 
My mouth & jaw are tender at the injection sites


----------



## cobaltblue

wee drop o bush said:


> I got the ancient old amalgam fillings replaced with composite white fillings. I needed the 3 replaced anyway as I had had some toothache and there was decay but still &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;  The gas & air cost extra too.
> The dentist doesn't do any NHS work anymore, they did in the 1990s when I started going to them.
> I haven't needed fillings in approx 3-4 years so I suppose that's not too bad. I just pay for a bi-annual check up & dental hygienist appointment.
> My mouth & jaw are tender at the injection sites




Ouch wee drop, I'm having the same thing done so I feel your pain. My dentist is charging £160 a replacement however!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

For one composite filling? 
Suddenly £250 for three doesn't sound so bad!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I got the ancient old amalgam fillings replaced with composite white fillings. I needed the 3 replaced anyway as I had had some toothache and there was decay but still &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;  The gas & air cost extra too.
> The dentist doesn't do any NHS work anymore, they did in the 1990s when I started going to them.
> I haven't needed fillings in approx 3-4 years so I suppose that's not too bad. I just pay for a bi-annual check up & dental hygienist appointment.
> My mouth & jaw are tender at the injection sites




My DH had 8 back extractions with a private dentist last week and he charged him £160
No sedation, just injections but we thought it was very reasonable 
Going back in August to have rest taken out and then his teeth will be in a container in bathroom at night lovl! He will love me for telling you this. NOT! but he has had terrible problems for years and just wants rid of them. Brave man me thinks&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; actually this is prob what he will look like by end of next month :giggling uncontrollably now:
Hasn't complained once about the pain Ouch!


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> Trust Gracie to worry about the rams being fed lol!
> The poor girl is devastated she's not going to see Garth and you're more bothered about the sheep lovl!!!!
> Do you think she might leave them to fend for themselves Hee! Hee!



You gotta look after the boys!!

Mulberry chat has turned into a medical come dentist forum this evening - thought I'd logged onto the wrong site :lolots:


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> My DH had 8 back extractions with a private dentist last week and he charged him £160
> No sedation, just injections but we thought it was very reasonable
> Going back in August to have rest taken out and then his teeth will be in a container in bathroom at night lovl! He will love me for telling you this. NOT! but he has had terrible problems for years and just wants rid of them. Brave man me thinks&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; actually this is prob what he will look like by end of next month :giggling uncontrollably now:
> Hasn't complained once about the pain Ouch!



My DH having loads of dental work done too while he's in the UK - doesn't trust the Chinese dentists!! His was £475 for one extraction so £160 was really reasonable ...... Did he tie some string to a door handle !!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ouch! :lolots:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> My DH having loads of dental work done too while he's in the UK - doesn't trust the Chinese dentists!! His was £475 for one extraction so £160 was really reasonable ...... Did he tie some string to a door handle !!!




Lollol! Gracie, I was giggling earlier and now I'm in hysterics!
No string involved. Dentist told DH because he was having so much done he would be easy on him. I expect by the time work has finished and gleaming new teeth are in it will be quite a lot more expensive. Think he was breaking DH in gently lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning wee drop


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ah good the Irish holy trinity is online lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

How are you both today?


----------



## elvisfan4life

OH is off to the cricket in Nottingham...so a day of peace...apart from my boss being on the phone all the time..first call was 7am!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Ah good the Irish holy trinity is online lol




Lol Elvis! Hope you had a better night with that horrible foot of yours?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Ah good the Irish holy trinity is online lol


----------



## Gracie12

Hey, so what does that make me then - my father was Scottish does that count lol !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im just the same wee drop...it will just take time sigh...still hoping it doesn't lead to a weight gain when i have been trying so hard to lose weight these last 2months


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Hey, so what does that make me then - my father was Scottish does that count lol !!



Another celt is fine..my granny was scottish anyway


----------



## Gracie12

mollydoodledon said:


> lol elvis! Hope you had a better night with that horrible foot of yours?



+ 1


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lol Elvis! Hope you had a better night with that horrible foot of yours?



Nope my 3hrs sleep has gone down by half....also not good for the diet but hey ho


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Hey, so what does that make me then - my father was Scottish does that count lol !!




Near enough :giggles:

Elvis' get a couple of cans of beans and do arm & upper body exercises when you're sitting. That will at least burn some cals. I know the frustration of dieting 
I want to start running again but I'll have to wait till my chest clears up a bit.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im meant to be at head office next week at this rate i will be in a pair of granny slippers...you know the velcro ones..not that i have any but may have to buy some!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Near enough :giggles:
> 
> Elvis' get a couple of cans of beans and do arm & upper body exercises when you're sitting. That will at least burn some cals. I know the frustration of dieting
> I want to start running again but I'll have to wait till my chest clears up a bit.



Id only eat them!!!!! am googling chair exercises!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lol Elvis! Hope you had a better night with that horrible foot of yours?




Well, ermm, I'm having my Birthday party. It feels good to reach another one if you know what I mean but I'm just a bit older now. lol lots!

For Gracie's info we are not eating until 6-30 and hubby is keeping the pressies hidden. Trust you to say that a few weeks ago............


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Im meant to be at head office next week at this rate i will be in a pair of granny slippers...you know the velcro ones..not that i have any but may have to buy some!!!!




:lolots: 
That's so not a good look, but get out your best Bays and rock that look!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

HAPPY BIRTHDAY why didnt you tell us? Have a wonderful day and party


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oooh pressies bet you cant wait til then


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> :lolots:
> That's so not a good look, but get out your best Bays and rock that look!!!



It wont make me look any worse tbh its not great to start with!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wonder if you. Have got that purse?


----------



## Gracie12

Wee drop - have the rams had their breakfast? !


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY why didnt you tell us? Have a wonderful day and party




Thanks Elvis. I did mention it on here a while ago  and there was a bit of misunderstanding between Gracie and me as she thought I was posh and not able to open my pressies until after dinner. DH has taken that on board and is keeping me waiting now :stamping feet:


----------



## Gracie12

No way - you won't get your presses till later? Not even one little one!


----------



## Gracie12

Happy Birthday? What are you doing all day til pressie time?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks Elvis. I did mention it on here a while ago  and there was a bit of misunderstanding between Gracie and me as she thought I was posh and not able to open my pressies until after dinner. DH has taken that on board and is keeping me waiting now :stamping feet:



I will come round and bash him for you!!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Sorry wasn't meant to be a question after birthday lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> Wee drop - have the rams had their breakfast? !




Yes!  
My DH feeds them breakfast


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/bday.gif




Aww thanks Wee drop. How lovely


----------



## elvisfan4life

If i could id send you some bush mills cheesecake


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope the sun is shining for you..its lovely here for a change...and dont worry im old too


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> If i could id send you some bush mills cheesecake




Next time any of you are in my area and have a spare few hours drop me a message and we can go and eat some of that scrumptious cheesecake


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes!
> My DH feeds them breakfast



Awesome - you don't get the early feed!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Next time any of you are in my area and have a spare few hours drop me a message and we can go and eat some of that scrumptious cheesecake



I am up for that!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> If i could id send you some bush mills cheesecake




Ooooh Elvis I'm sitting here imagining what it would taste like lol!
DH is running about like the proverbial getting organised and has just broken a lladro clown in the process!
Needs to calm down me thinks 
Here comes the superglue!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Now  quick guilt trip him into getting your pressies now


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Me too wee drop! Have to try this iconic cheesecake


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dont you two go without me!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Happy Birthday? What are you doing all day til pressie time?




Gracie I shall have to get my bum in to gear and make myself glamourous (that's a laugh for a start) and then lounge about waiting for gifts.
I am so shallow lol! DH & DD have been very cagey so I don't know what they are up to but she calls and they go in kitchen and whisper! Think I can't hear them!! 
Find out later no doubt. I did get a red lizard iphone case from DS but it's Aspinal not Mulbery. Very nice indeed tho........


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Dont you two go without me!!!!




Promise we won't Elvis


----------



## cobaltblue

Happy Birthday Molly!!! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Dont you two go without me!!!!






Gracie my DH is always an early riser. I am barely human before 9am :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

cobaltblue said:


> Happy Birthday Molly!!! Hope you have a lovely day!




Thanks Cobalt, as soon as my DH finishes shining every bit of furniture and breaking things I'm sure it will be a great day


----------



## elvisfan4life

I am barely human at any time!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks Cobalt, as soon as my DH finishes shining every bit of furniture and breaking things I'm sure it will be a great day



Aw bless his heart is he still cleaning? Send him over here to me!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Aw bless his heart is he still cleaning? Send him over here to me!!!




Oh Elvis if only you could see him! That man  is only happy when he's busy and he is making me dizzy lol!
Think I will go and spend some time upstairs with the polyfilla  etc


----------



## holleigh

...and a very happy birthday from me too, have a lovely day, just got you a little cake !!, enjoy !!!  xx Holls


----------



## elvisfan4life

That is fabulous Holls!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> ...and a very happy birthday from me too, have a lovely day, just got you a little cake !!, enjoy !!!  xx Holls




Aww Holls that is brill! Thanks so much. Wish I could reach thru and grab it lol!
Thanks for that xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Is it heather????


----------



## holleigh

elvisfan4life said:


> That is fabulous Holls!!!




I failed really ? was trying to "do" a 'Lexi but (confession time) the website wouldn't let me "borrow" the picture !!!!! still, they do say it's the thought that counts !!  I reckon tis Heather xx


----------



## Indiana

Huge Happy Birthday, Mollyd!  Hope your day is bag-filled!


----------



## elvisfan4life

holleigh said:


> I failed really ? was trying to "do" a 'Lexi but (confession time) the website wouldn't let me "borrow" the picture !!!!! still, they do say it's the thought that counts !!  I reckon tis Heather xx



Its still beautiful


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Well, ermm, I'm having my Birthday party. It feels good to reach another one if you know what I mean but I'm just a bit older now. lol lots!
> 
> For Gracie's info we are not eating until 6-30 and hubby is keeping the pressies hidden. Trust you to say that a few weeks ago............




Have a wonderful birthday, Molly!  Wishing you the best of everything all day (and evening!) XXXX


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww Holls that is brill! Thanks so much. Wish I could reach thru and grab it lol!
> Thanks for that xx




Wow!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> ...and a very happy birthday from me too, have a lovely day, just got you a little cake !!, enjoy !!!  xx Holls




That's a real cake???! Wow!! Slices all round, please!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Indiana said:


> Huge Happy Birthday, Mollyd!  Hope your day is bag-filled!




Thanks so much x
Don't think there will be any more bags tho


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Have a wonderful birthday, Molly!  Wishing you the best of everything all day (and evening!) XXXX




Thanks so much Mayflower xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> I failed really ? was trying to "do" a 'Lexi but (confession time) the website wouldn't let me "borrow" the picture !!!!! still, they do say it's the thought that counts !!  I reckon tis Heather xx




You didn't fail at all Holls it is fantastic and just love the colour xx


----------



## tortoiseperson

Mollydoodledon said:


> I did get a red lizard iphone case from DS but it's Aspinal not Mulbery. Very nice indeed tho........



Happy Birthday Molly! 

Red lizard phone case - tres posh! I rather like the sound of that.  As my Nana (RIP) would say "Excuse us!" <- _imagine a Dudley accent_


----------



## Mollydoodledon

tortoiseperson said:


> Happy Birthday Molly!
> 
> Red lizard phone case - tres posh! I rather like the sound of that.  As my Nana (RIP) would say "Excuse us!" <- _imagine a Dudley accent_




Tee! Hee! Thanks so much tortoise x
It is rather posh and matches my bays quite well so I'm happy with that


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Gracie I shall have to get my bum in to gear and make myself glamourous (that's a laugh for a start) and then lounge about waiting for gifts.
> I am so shallow lol! DH & DD have been very cagey so I don't know what they are up to but she calls and they go in kitchen and whisper! Think I can't hear them!!
> Find out later no doubt. I did get a red lizard iphone case from DS but it's Aspinal not Mulbery. Very nice indeed tho........



Oooh intriguing you are going to have a nice surprise...well done DS the phone case sounds lovely


----------



## Gracie12

I phone case sounds loovely - was that the package that came the other day? Did you persuade him to let you open one pressie?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Don't think I will be getting a big surprise after all the Mulberry purchases in last month but we ladies can live in hope lol!
I still haven't got round to the polyfilla as DH is looking a bit stressed and I'm trying to help out a little 
PS I don't even no what  means but others use it so I might as well lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lol  you can use. The smilies however you want!!! sending you a birthday hug


----------



## tortoiseperson

I love this smilie  I have no idea what it means but like to think of it as a woman hell-bent on a mission and nobody's gonna stop her.

This one makes me think of The Bangles Walk Like an Egyptian video


----------



## elvisfan4life

Makes me think of a witch


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Makes me think of a witch




Yes but a sassy, good witch on a mission to buy bags 'n' shoes


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> I phone case sounds loovely - was that the package that came the other day? Did you persuade him to let you open one pressie?





Gracie, the phone case was from my son & I've since received delivery of beautiful flowers from daughter & son in law, 2 pairs lovely pjs & Karen Millen taupe patent  clutch bag from them as well. ( I'm feeling really spoilt) 
L'occitane gift set from my niece. (Yummy)
More flowers from brother & sis in law and M&S gift card from mum in law.
Will let you know later what I get from DH, if he has got me anything lol! lol!
He is busy preparing dinner for tonight in between visitors!


----------



## Gracie12

Mollydoodledon said:


> Gracie, the phone case was from my son & I've since received delivery of beautiful flowers from daughter & son in law, 2 pairs lovely pjs & Karen Millen taupe patent  clutch bag from them as well. ( I'm feeling really spoilt)
> L'occitane gift set from my niece. (Yummy)
> More flowers from brother & sis in law and M&S gift card from mum in law.
> Will let you know later what I get from DH, if he has got me anything lol! lol!
> He is busy preparing dinner for tonight in between visitors!



Wow, what a lucky lady, sounds like you're having a lovely day! And.... still a chance for the purse lol !!  Is it a 'special' b'day?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Continental wallet in oak with brass!!! Yippie!!!! Victor & Rolf Flowerbomb eau de parfume! Another hit!
And my long awaited Small Suffolk in Ginger lol! Am now the very proud owner of 4 mulberry bags & 2 wallets!
Have done very well indeed and am a very lucky  lady : happy dance:
Gracie I was right after all, Mr DPD did leave a parcel for me 
Right off now to celebrate and will post pics tomorrow.
Enjoy the rest of your day ladies - it would be very rude of me to be on my phone with guests here 
Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Have a wonderful party with your loved ones molly ...i knew he would come though with the purse good on him!!! Lovely pressies and you deserve them all enjoy


----------



## Gracie12

Enjoy the rest of your special day, can't wait to see your pics! x


----------



## holleigh

Sounds like you have been deservedly spoilt ?!!   what a lovely family you have, enjoy the rest of your day & look forward to hearing all about it (and the pics) tomorrow xx's


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lovely pressies Molly!


----------



## Thellie

Happy Birthday, what a lovely cake, if it tastes as god as it looks, yum yum yum  artyhat:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Some more cake pics


----------



## elvisfan4life

And


----------



## elvisfan4life

More


----------



## elvisfan4life

And some chanel


----------



## laura81

What an amazing bundle of pressies Molly!  Lucky girl!

What a glorious day it's been in Scotland.  Myself, DH and dogs took a run up to Inverary today, sat on the beach & ate oysters and cake!

If only Scotland was like this all of the time.


----------



## MiniMabel

Happy Birthday Molly!

And congratulations on all your wonderful presents!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well late this afternoon my foot went black and cold....so plaster is off again after a trip to hospital and i have had steroid injections....very fed up


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Well late this afternoon my foot went black and cold....so plaster is off again after a trip to hospital and i have had steroid injections....very fed up


  :grown: 
I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - why did your foot go like that and why have they taken the plaster off?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Elvis - why did your foot go like that and why have they taken the plaster off?



Vascular circulation issues......my foot was cold and numb


----------



## Gracie12

So how will the fracture heal without the plaster? Presumably you won't be able to walk on it?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Apparently not all fractures are plastered i have to keep off it as much as i can and go back in 10 days


----------



## Gracie12

Aww you poor thing,  seems like a never ending saga - I think you need a medium lily to make it all feel better!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yes a taupe one on sale would do nicely!!! Lol...off to the bath now while the footie is on


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes a taupe one on sale would do nicely!!! Lol...off to the bath now while the footie is on


Get well soon hun


----------



## mills

I'm a bit late but Happy Birthday Molly.... And what lovely presents you have received, very lucky! 

Elvis- I'm sorry to read about your foot, I haven't posted but have been reading your saga, and what a saga it has been, you've really had a rough trot. Can they just put a back slab on it (like a half plaster that you rest your foot and let in and then it gets bandaged on)?


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> I'm a bit late but Happy Birthday Molly.... And what lovely presents you have received, very lucky!
> 
> Elvis- I'm sorry to read about your foot, I haven't posted but have been reading your saga, and what a saga it has been, you've really had a rough trot. Can they just put a back slab on it (like a half plaster that you rest your foot and let in and then it gets bandaged on)?



That was exactly what i was hoping they would,do but the,local hospital to me is just a joke....what is most annoying is i have private healthcare insurance through work but my GP refused to refer me  saying  the NHS would do the job just as well ,,, what a joke


----------



## mills

elvisfan4life said:


> That was exactly what i was hoping they would,do but the,local hospital to me is just a joke....what is most annoying is i have private healthcare insurance through work but my GP refused to refer me  saying  the NHS would do the job just as well ,,, what a joke



It just doesn't make sense to me to leave it totally unsupported, I am a nurse by the way 
When do you go back and see them again?


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> It just doesn't make sense to me to leave it totally unsupported, I am a nurse by the way
> When do you go back and see them again?



I got a call last night from my GP surgery saying they had the x ray results back and the doc wanted to see me again...then she said there were no appointments until next weds!!! I told her i had gone online on Monday when i got back from the hospital and booked the next free appointment which was fri afternoon..she rechecked and said oh yes you re booked in for then!!!!! Amazing!!!

I asked the doc at A&E how i was expected to get home with it unsupported now but he just looked at me and said get a taxi!!!, i was expecting the loan of some crutches or something but maybe these days you are expected to buy your own???? Im just so fed up no one actually seems to have time to talk to you these days and tell you what to do...so thanks for taking the time to post you have just confirmed what i thought


----------



## elvisfan4life

And now we have public sector strikes today..frankly the service at my hospital is so awful i doubt anyone will notice if they are on strike!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

holleigh said:


> ...and a very happy birthday from me too, have a lovely day, just got you a little cake !!, enjoy !!!  xx Holls




That's amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> And now we have public sector strikes today..frankly the service at my hospital is so awful i doubt anyone will notice if they are on strike!!!





If you need crutches would your local Red Cross be able to lend you some for a while? I know they lend people wheel chairs if they need them


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> If you need crutches would your local Red Cross be able to lend you some for a while? I know they lend people wheel chairs if they need them



Yu can buy them at boots and lloyds chemists so i might just do that and be done with it im pi**ed off with doctors


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah that was a particularly impassive and non caring answer


----------



## elvisfan4life

I could have smacked him in the chops i was so incensed. My problems are minor compared to some people....when i got there there was an elderly man in his 80s slumped on a chair half falling off it with a piece of gauze stuck on his head bleeding profusely....he was still there when i left. He clearly had dementia as well and was crying and moaning. After i registered and was waiting i hobbled over and asked him if he needed anything like a drink. He grabbed my hand and said yes could i get him a drink. Hobbled over to the vending machine and got him a tea which he gulped down and then just held his hand and stroked his arm and talked to him...he had been there 3 hours. Then i got called so i asked if they could see him first....his top was soakiped in blood and i was worried about him. Doctors and nurses were just walking past all the time. The doctor told me to come on or if i didnt want treatment to go home!!! I was speechless


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies!
A very tired Molly this morning but I had a lovely day, got lots of lovely presents and time spent with the family. DH did us proud with a fantastic meal and DD &SIL tidied up do as DH could have a sit down after his hectic day 
Think I need to go for a kip as I'm not used to lots of chatter and excitement lol! If only I could blame it on the drink!!!! Water for me all evening I'm afraid  but I think a good time was had by everyone.

Elvis, that is a flipping disgrace the way you are being treated and I really do hope somebody gets their a... in to gear and sorts that foot out. Take it easy in the meantime 

Speak to you ladies later on, this lightweight is going for a lie down
Hope you all have a nice day 
No sunshine in Bangor this morning :dull:
Post a pic of my purse when I waken up lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I could have smacked him in the chops i was so incensed. My problems are minor compared to some people....when i got there there was an elderly man in his 80s slumped on a chair half falling off it with a piece of gauze stuck on his head bleeding profusely....he was still there when i left. He clearly had dementia as well and was crying and moaning. After i registered and was waiting i hobbled over and asked him if he needed anything like a drink. He grabbed my hand and said yes could i get him a drink. Hobbled over to the vending machine and got him a tea which he gulped down and then just held his hand and stroked his arm and talked to him...he had been there 3 hours. Then i got called so i asked if they could see him first....his top was soakiped in blood and i was worried about him. Doctors and nurses were just walking past all the time. The doctor told me to come on or if i didnt want treatment to go home!!! I was speechless




Flipping Disgrace!!! I am so glad you were a good samaritan to that  poor man, but of course I'm not surprised.  even though you were in agony you looked after him. If only there were more of you around.
I though our hospitals were bad but yours sound a lot worse.
Imagine a doctor talking to you like that,and everyone just ignoring the old man, can just imagine you wanting to biff him one!!! Pity you didn't have a crutch and you could have tripped him up with it!!
Flipping NHS! They really don't give a damn...........


----------



## Bagstar

elvisfan4life said:


> I could have smacked him in the chops i was so incensed. My problems are minor compared to some people....when i got there there was an elderly man in his 80s slumped on a chair half falling off it with a piece of gauze stuck on his head bleeding profusely....he was still there when i left. He clearly had dementia as well and was crying and moaning. After i registered and was waiting i hobbled over and asked him if he needed anything like a drink. He grabbed my hand and said yes could i get him a drink. Hobbled over to the vending machine and got him a tea which he gulped down and then just held his hand and stroked his arm and talked to him...he had been there 3 hours. Then i got called so i asked if they could see him first....his top was soakiped in blood and i was worried about him. Doctors and nurses were just walking past all the time. The doctor told me to come on or if i didnt want treatment to go home!!! I was speechless



That is an absolute disgrace & well done Elvis for trying to help. Hope your foot gets better soon


----------



## Bagstar

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies!
> A very tired Molly this morning but I had a lovely day, got lots of lovely presents and time spent with the family. DH did us proud with a fantastic meal and DD &SIL tidied up do as DH could have a sit down after his hectic day
> Think I need to go for a kip as I'm not used to lots of chatter and excitement lol! If only I could blame it on the drink!!!! Water for me all evening I'm afraid  but I think a good time was had by everyone.
> 
> Elvis, that is a flipping disgrace the way you are being treated and I really do hope somebody gets their a... in to gear and sorts that foot out. Take it easy in the meantime
> 
> Speak to you ladies later on, this lightweight is going for a lie down
> Hope you all have a nice day
> No sunshine in Bangor this morning :dull:
> Post a pic of my purse when I waken up lol!



Happy Birthday Molly sorry it's a bit late. Sounds like you had a fab time & some great pressies, look forward to seeing your pic's when you have recovered resents


----------



## cobaltblue

elvisfan4life said:


> I could have smacked him in the chops i was so incensed. My problems are minor compared to some people....when i got there there was an elderly man in his 80s slumped on a chair half falling off it with a piece of gauze stuck on his head bleeding profusely....he was still there when i left. He clearly had dementia as well and was crying and moaning. After i registered and was waiting i hobbled over and asked him if he needed anything like a drink. He grabbed my hand and said yes could i get him a drink. Hobbled over to the vending machine and got him a tea which he gulped down and then just held his hand and stroked his arm and talked to him...he had been there 3 hours. Then i got called so i asked if they could see him first....his top was soakiped in blood and i was worried about him. Doctors and nurses were just walking past all the time. The doctor told me to come on or if i didnt want treatment to go home!!! I was speechless




This has made me so sad! There are so many vulnerable people that the NHS is failing and they are almost told to be grateful for the little care they do get.

It's definitely the hormones, far too emosh at the moment. 

Elvis you are a star for sitting with him though, there will have been so many that would have just overlooked him (sadly it seems the nurses included!)


----------



## Gracie12

So what is the next step in the foot saga - you see someone tomorrow? TBH if this carries on I would insist on going privately, I was only having this conversation the other day that it is wrong but true the best way to get treatment is private, I am also lucky to have private healthcare but it really is not fair on those who don't.

How is your foot today?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Well late this afternoon my foot went black and cold....so plaster is off again after a trip to hospital and i have had steroid injections....very fed up




Oh Lord, that sounds hideous, elvis ... Big hugs and hope you get sorted very soon. XX


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> I could have smacked him in the chops i was so incensed. My problems are minor compared to some people....when i got there there was an elderly man in his 80s slumped on a chair half falling off it with a piece of gauze stuck on his head bleeding profusely....he was still there when i left. He clearly had dementia as well and was crying and moaning. After i registered and was waiting i hobbled over and asked him if he needed anything like a drink. He grabbed my hand and said yes could i get him a drink. Hobbled over to the vending machine and got him a tea which he gulped down and then just held his hand and stroked his arm and talked to him...he had been there 3 hours. Then i got called so i asked if they could see him first....his top was soakiped in blood and i was worried about him. Doctors and nurses were just walking past all the time. The doctor told me to come on or if i didnt want treatment to go home!!! I was speechless




Bless you for that, elvis; I can't believe what I've seen in some hospitals over the past few years.  Over-stretched and under-resourced they may be, but their treatment of that man is horrendous ...


----------



## aerinha

Sounds like UK healthcare may be worse than US.  So sorry elvis.

Not sure how it works in UK, but here we have to buy or rent crutches unless a friend your height happens to have some laying around.  Typically insurance covers the price or fee.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Aw harry the little down syndrome baby who plays leo in emmerdale has passed away in real life funeral was today so sad...his little smile in tonights episode was so lovely may he be in heaven with the angels tonight


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Aw harry the little down syndrome baby who plays leo in emmerdale has passed away in real life funeral was today so sad...his little smile in tonights episode was so lovely may he be in heaven with the angels tonight




I cried my way thru emmerdale tonight with the Donna Marlon scenes then saw Harry at the end and that was me gone again. 
So sad, such a lovely wee boy. Life can be so hard! God bless the wee soul and I hope he did not suffer. I cannot begin to imagine what his parents are going through.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Its heartbreaking isnt it molly,

Night night


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Its heartbreaking isnt it molly,
> 
> Night night




Night night Elvis.
It is indeed xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Night night ladies 
I'm installing a wifi printer that I can print off my iPad from. I wish the installation instructions weren't gobbledygook


----------



## Sujey

Can someone help me with posting a new thread ? I get an error message about restrictions! Please help!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sujey said:


> Can someone help me with posting a new thread ? I get an error message about restrictions! Please help!




Hi :welcome2:
To prevent spam this forum has a new member rule that you must post on 5 consecutive days and have a minimum post count (I can't remember how many) before you can start threads of your own.
I can see that you joined back in 2012, just post over the next 5 days and you should be ok.


----------



## Sujey

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi :welcome2:
> To prevent spam this forum has a new member rule that you must post on 5 consecutive days and have a minimum post count (I can't remember how many) before you can start threads of your own.
> I can see that you joined back in 2012, just post over the next 5 days and you should be ok.



Thanks so much!


----------



## mills

Oh elvis, I am really feeling for you as you must be in so much pain and to have to tolerate such poor care from your local hospital is a disgrace. I'm not sure how it works over there (despite working as a nurse in the NHS for 2 years when I worked there... And believe me I was shocked even back then and I was fairly new to nursing at that stage, we're talking about 15 years ago now though) but do you have to go to your exact local hospital? Can you go to another nearby one, or is that not possible. 
I agree though, you have private health cover so you should be able to use it, it's not up to your referring dr to make that decision! 
Things like crutches etc can be loaned out here, but I'm in oz, so not sure again how it works over there. I'd probably be thinking as you are though and just going to buy some from the chemist to be honest. I still think you need a back slab, or at least a support boot (maybe check in the chemist for a boot?) to give you some support, and I think it would help subconsciously too as right now you're no doubt terrified of moving about at all! 
I got a bit teary when I read your story of the elderly man needing assistance. Seriously where the hell were the nurses? I know people get categorised when they present to a Hospital, most important/serious first etc, but still basic human needs and comfort seem to be forgotten by too many people employed in healthcare these days. Makes me sad.


----------



## elvisfan4life

https://mobile.twitter.com/MarkCharnock_/media/grid?idx=0&tid=487320163319300096

RIP Harry your beautiful sunny little smile will be missed


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> Oh elvis, I am really feeling for you as you must be in so much pain and to have to tolerate such poor care from your local hospital is a disgrace. I'm not sure how it works over there (despite working as a nurse in the NHS for 2 years when I worked there... And believe me I was shocked even back then and I was fairly new to nursing at that stage, we're talking about 15 years ago now though) but do you have to go to your exact local hospital? Can you go to another nearby one, or is that not possible.
> I agree though, you have private health cover so you should be able to use it, it's not up to your referring dr to make that decision!
> Things like crutches etc can be loaned out here, but I'm in oz, so not sure again how it works over there. I'd probably be thinking as you are though and just going to buy some from the chemist to be honest. I still think you need a back slab, or at least a support boot (maybe check in the chemist for a boot?) to give you some support, and I think it would help subconsciously too as right now you're no doubt terrified of moving about at all!
> I got a bit teary when I read your story of the elderly man needing assistance. Seriously where the hell were the nurses? I know people get categorised when they present to a Hospital, most important/serious first etc, but still basic human needs and comfort seem to be forgotten by too many people employed in healthcare these days. Makes me sad.




Thx hun OH got me some crutches from  lloyds chemist last night...i am back at the doctors today but cant face going back to that hospital to sit for hours on end to beg for the loan of a pair after 3weeks of hobbling around ..i will donate them to the red cross when im done with them.

I was more angry than upset over the old gentleman...though i burst into tears when i got home i don't know if it was from upset anger or frustration but it put my problem out of my head ...what some most vulnerable people have to cope with beggars belief in this country..you did the right thing in leaving this country's NHS...a lot of people i knew who worked in the NHS are now living and working in the USA ...that says it all really


----------



## mills

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx hun OH got me some crutches from  lloyds chemist last night...i am back at the doctors today but cant face going back to that hospital to sit for hours on end to beg for the loan of a pair after 3weeks of hobbling around ..i will donate them to the red cross when im done with them.
> 
> I was more angry than upset over the old gentleman...though i burst into tears when i got home i don't know if it was from upset anger or frustration but it put my problem out of my head ...what some most vulnerable people have to cope with beggars belief in this country..you did the right thing in leaving this country's NHS...a lot of people i knew who worked in the NHS are now living and working in the USA ...that says it all really



Good work on the crutches, they will help most definately, it will be worth the expense.

Funny, when I started working over there I remember phoning my mum and saying "mum if anything happens to me over here and I need serious medical attention, fly me home first!"


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> Good work on the crutches, they will help most definately, it will be worth the expense.
> 
> Funny, when I started working over there I remember phoning my mum and saying "mum if anything happens to me over here and I need serious medical attention, fly me home first!"



Lol you were so right


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning girls 
Elvis my mum worked for the NHS from 1968-1998 and then worked in the ROI health service from 1999-2013. She much preferred working in the ROI.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Little Harry


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning girls
> Elvis my mum worked for the NHS from 1968-1998 and then worked in the ROI health service from 1999-2013. She much preferred working in the ROI.




Morning ladies!
Hope you get on ok at the doctors and don't let him fob you off! Let us know how you get on 

Wee drop hope your cough has dried up by now and the antibiotics are finished 
Do you think the Garth Brooks fiasco is going to get sorted? At least they seem to be trying to resolve it so fingers crossed for you 

As for me, a birthday is apparently too much for me lol! I've been shattered ever since!! need to give my self a good kick up the bum


----------



## elvisfan4life

Molly you will have overdone it my love...take all the time you need to catch up on sleep just hope you had a perfect day


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Molly you will have overdone it my love...take all the time you need to catch up on sleep just hope you had a perfect day




I did indeed Elvis, it was a lovely day! I just can't believe how tired I am now
All I have done since is get up have  a shower, get dressed and then lie on sofa! Hopefully I will recover over the weekend 
Don't forget to let us know how the doctors goes, thinking of you and that horrible foot of yours (I mean that in the nicest possible way)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Little Harry




Has anyone heard what happened to Harry? I expect it had something to do with his condition.
Must be so hard for the cast who worked with him never mind what his family must be going through. It is so unfair 
I read Mark Charnock's  comments on twitter last night. Heartbreaking news


----------



## Mollydoodledon

L


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Sorry pics sent before I'd finished!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

The haul from Hubby & doggy went first!!!! These are the lovely flowers from my DD & SIL
Not showing other pressies as that would take all day!
I did get GUCCI GUILTY BLACK from my other brother and more M&S gift cards. 
( wish they'd been Mulberry LOVL) I am a very happy if tired lady and here's to many more birthdays! Bet I will never get as spoilt again&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

By the way. DD is now a member of the Mulberry Club! Hope she doesn't come on here as I will have to be very careful of what I say LOVL!
She seemed very envious of my Mulbs so I rang Shepton Mallet & ordered her a very early Christmas present!!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lucky  girl &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; she is now apparently driving her DH Nuts for a purse!! Has also picked her next Mulberry bag which I am told is an OS Alexa. Good luck to her there then coz I may be a soft touch but not that soft Hee! Hee!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Whoops forgot to show pic of phone case from DS and that would never do.........


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Has anyone heard what happened to Harry? I expect it had something to do with his condition.
> Must be so hard for the cast who worked with him never mind what his family must be going through. It is so unfair
> I read Mark Charnock's  comments on twitter last night. Heartbreaking news



His funeral was yesterday..im guessing the family wanted his death on 1 july kept private until the funeral was over...thus the tribute at the end of last nights show...nothing in the press anout what he died of such a sweet wee boy...and yes mark charnocks twitter message had me in tears...the scene of him on the bed smiling will stay with me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fab haul of pressies molly...love the purse and the flowers are gorgeous you did well and all deserved...what a lucky DD the bays is gorgeous


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Suffolk Ginger is part of the DH Haul, I'm just no good at taking or uploading pics!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

You wont know which one to use now!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Fab haul of pressies molly...love the purse and the flowers are gorgeous you did well and all deserved...what a lucky DD the bays is gorgeous




Thanks Hun
My DD had her Bays sitting on a stool in her living room last night and apparently spent the night staring at it!!!! Hopefully it will keep her happy for a wee while although I have my doubts! Don't know who she could possibly take after&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## elvisfan4life

You haven't given it to her already???. She will want another at christmas now..treat yourself first!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> You haven't given it to her already???. She will want another at christmas now..treat yourself first!!!




Gosh Elvis you have got her down to a t!! She has been warned but that never made any difference before! I better street saving lol!


----------



## handbagahholic

Mollydoodledon said:


> I cried my way thru emmerdale tonight with the Donna Marlon scenes then saw Harry at the end and that was me gone again.
> So sad, such a lovely wee boy. Life can be so hard! God bless the wee soul and I hope he did not suffer. I cannot begin to imagine what his parents are going through.




I was the same! I know it's not real but it had me in tears! And poor little Harry! Such a cute boy my thoughts go out to his family 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elvisfan4life

Verity lambert was superb in those scenes last night..amazingly well acted i was blubbering


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly your presents are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks Wee Drop.
I'm a very lucky lady this birthday. Wish I'd started my mulbs collection sooner&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I finish my antibiotics today, I'm not sweating as much and though I'm still coughing up green gunk it's not as bad. I'll see how I get on once I'm finished them. I'm already taking Singulair and currently doubling up on my inhalers so there's it much more I can do other than wait for it to clear.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I finish my antibiotics today, I'm not sweating as much and though I'm still coughing up green gunk it's not as bad. I'll see how I get on once I'm finished them. I'm already taking Singulair and currently doubling up on my inhalers so there's it much more I can do other than wait for it to clear.




Aww hope it clears up soon  you've been doing all the right things anyway so good girl &#128513;


----------



## handbagahholic

wee drop o bush said:


> I finish my antibiotics today, I'm not sweating as much and though I'm still coughing up green gunk it's not as bad. I'll see how I get on once I'm finished them. I'm already taking Singulair and currently doubling up on my inhalers so there's it much more I can do other than wait for it to clear.




Aw wee drop i really hope you feel better soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww hope it clears up soon  you've been doing all the right things anyway so good girl &#128513;




Thanks Molly & Handbagaholic


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I finish my antibiotics today, I'm not sweating as much and though I'm still coughing up green gunk it's not as bad. I'll see how I get on once I'm finished them. I'm already taking Singulair and currently doubling up on my inhalers so there's it much more I can do other than wait for it to clear.


That sounds bad still het back to the docs

Ive just been signed off work for 2weeks and have to keep off my foot until i go back to the fracture clinic on the 18th


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> That sounds bad still het back to the docs
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just been signed off work for 2weeks and have to keep off my foot until i go back to the fracture clinic on the 18th




Hope you are going to do as you are told Elvis! 
Have you to leave the plaster off for now? You'd think it would be a lot better if it was supported some way


----------



## Gracie12

Molly - someone has been spoilt this birthday.......! What's happened to TT she's looking rather red!!

Wee drop - I agree with Elvis doesn't sound good - get thee back to the docs!

Elvis - don't envy you trying to keep off your foot, please try though....


----------



## wee drop o bush

The docs are closed until Wednesday so I'll see how I am by then. Coughs are hard to get rid of  &#128533;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie the TT is having a rest from TPF lol! Thought I would let poppy bays have her day! Still haven't recovered from my birthday, could sleep all day long  too many nice things have taken it out of me lol!

Wee Drop make sure you are on the phone Wednesday morning if you are still coughing!!!!! We do have emergency docs in between times 
Just be careful please


----------



## wee drop o bush

I will do, though I mortally hate going to the doctors. Always feel like I'm being overly dramatic and wasting their time :shame:


----------



## wee drop o bush

wee drop o bush said:


> I will do, though I mortally hate going to the doctors. Always feel like I'm being overly dramatic and wasting their time :shame:




Molly I do like your new avatar


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I will do, though I mortally hate going to the doctors. Always feel like I'm being overly dramatic and wasting their time :shame:




You are NOT wasting their time!! If there was nothing wrong with you then yes but you are ill so don't feel like that. Better to be safe than get a deep routed infection which will take ages to clear ...... Now, do as you're told lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> You are NOT wasting their time!! If there was nothing wrong with you then yes but you are ill so don't feel like that. Better to be safe than get a deep routed infection which will take ages to clear ...... Now, do as you're told lol!




Yes Ma'am :giggles: 
Will do, all my chest infections take ages and ages to clear...that's how I ended up with Asthma in the first place. I'm allergic to cold viruses :lolots:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Emmerdale is making me cry again.......never rated her acting before but verity is making it all seem so real


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Emmerdale is making me cry again.......never rated her acting before but verity is making it all seem so real




I'm not watching tonight as I got in to such a state last night & DH has forbidden me.
I do agree tho, Verity has come a long way since last on Emmerdale


----------



## elvisfan4life

So much better than the awful trollop who played her sister


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> So much better than the awful trollop who played her sister




LOL! Elvis! My DH had the same opinion


----------



## elvisfan4life

Her and Jimmy? Not in a million years...i almost stopped watching it was so laughable!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Her and Jimmy? Not in a million years...i almost stopped watching it was so laughable!!!




I know it was so ridiculous and I did stop watching until she cleared off! Enough to put you off your dinner lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

It was a pair of boobs and a pair of lips with a mane of hair and no acting ability what so ever


----------



## Poppet46

Hi lovely ladies sorry to hear some of you have fallen poorly and been unwell  wish u all better soon and hope you're on the mend.
Any advice regarding colour transfer?  Just ordered a glossy pink goat pouch to clash with my forest fruits Dorset and wondered if colour transfer would be an issue x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> It was a pair of boobs and a pair of lips with a mane of hair and no acting ability what so ever




Perfect Description Elvis!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie12

Love the red bays Molly!


----------



## pursebagpurse

Mulberry buy - can anyone help me???

Hey girls!

This is a desperate search for help:

I already own a black Oversized Mulberry Alexa in polished buffalo with golden hardware and I just love it!! I use it literally every day! Now I got the information from Mulberry directly that the production of the Oversized Alexa is stopped!! 
I would LOVE to get another Oversized one but there is none available in Germany any more. I called all stores! 
There is one I would love to have in the outlet store at Cheshire Oaks, but I do not have a UK mailing address. So here is my question:
Is there any helpful, honest, sincere and compassionate person out there who can understand my craving for this oversized Mulberry Alexa and would lend me her or his UK address? :help:
Then I would pay for the bag, let it be shipped to this UK address, pay the helpful person the postage costs and he or she would ship the bag on to me! Help PLEASE!! 
Here is my email address for contacting:
papernews@gmx.de

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gracie12

I would be happy to help - but I think you may find that when you pay for the bag you have to use a card registered to the address the bag is being sent to


----------



## mayski

Hello! I just bought my first ever Mulberry french bow wallet in shiny red goat skin. Do I need to condition it? I notice one of the card holder skin kinda getting "veiny" or fine lines like it's going to crack. =( much appreciated if anyone can share prevention. Xo


----------



## Mollydoodledon

mayski said:


> Hello! I just bought my first ever Mulberry french bow wallet in shiny red goat skin. Do I need to condition it? I notice one of the card holder skin kinda getting "veiny" or fine lines like it's going to crack. =( much appreciated if anyone can share prevention. Xo




Hi there
I have a red wallet in glossy goat and I have given her a rub over with Collonil Gel (which Mulberry recommend & can be found in many places online)
Just rub a little all over the wallet and buff when dry
Hope this helps you but I think the Beaty of the leathers are when they start to crease up a bit


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Love the red bays Molly!




Thanks Gracie, she's my fav seeing as she was my first mulberry


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies
Hope you are all ok today?
Elvis, hope you got some decent sleep
Wee drop, hope your cough is getting better
Think the rest of you are ok
We're just getting organised to go out for the morning to see MIL and maybe catch a few bands on the way
The joys!!!
Enjoy your Saturday ladies & hopefully there'll be some action on here later to catch up on 
I expect when the sale ends it will be very quiet for a while without the frenzy of buying up bags, although from what I gather this sale has been quieter than previous times


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Molly, we are working with the sheep today 
No rest for the farmers


----------



## pursebagpurse

I would be happy to help - but I think you may find that when you pay  for the bag you have to use a card registered to the address the bag is  being sent to 
I just called the Mulberry outlet in Cheshire Oaks and you are rigt, the credit card has to be registered to the same address as the shipping address. I would be willing to send the money to you beforehand by bank transfer or by paypal - could you PLEASE write to me to my email address? PLEASE! :help:


----------



## pursebagpurse

> @Gracie12: I would be happy to help - but I think you may find that when you pay  for the bag you have to use a card registered to the address the bag is  being sent to


I  just called the Mulberry outlet in Cheshire Oaks and you are rigt, the  credit card has to be registered to the same address as the shipping  address. I would be willing to send the money to you beforehand by bank  transfer or by paypal - could you PLEASE write to me to my email  address? PLEASE! :help:


----------



## Mammee101

pursebagpurse said:


> Mulberry buy - can anyone help me???
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> This is a desperate search for help:
> 
> I already own a black Oversized Mulberry Alexa in polished buffalo with golden hardware and I just love it!! I use it literally every day! Now I got the information from Mulberry directly that the production of the Oversized Alexa is stopped!!
> I would LOVE to get another Oversized one but there is none available in Germany any more. I called all stores!
> There is one I would love to have in the outlet store at Cheshire Oaks, but I do not have a UK mailing address. So here is my question:
> Is there any helpful, honest, sincere and compassionate person out there who can understand my craving for this oversized Mulberry Alexa and would lend me her or his UK address? :help:
> Then I would pay for the bag, let it be shipped to this UK address, pay the helpful person the postage costs and he or she would ship the bag on to me! Help PLEASE!!
> Here is my email address for contacting:
> papernews@gmx.de
> 
> Thank you!!!



Shian at naughtipidgins nest has some oversized alexas and she ships overseas if that helps  
She is very helpful too


----------



## pursebagpurse

Mammee101 said:


> Shian at naughtipidgins nest has some oversized alexas and she ships overseas if that helps
> She is very helpful too


Thanks for this suggestion! I know naughtipidgins nest, but unfortunately Shian didn`t want to help me.


----------



## pursebagpurse

Gracie12 said:


> I would be happy to help - but I think you may find that when you pay for the bag you have to use a card registered to the address the bag is being sent to


I  just called the Mulberry outlet in Cheshire Oaks and you are rigt,  the  credit card has to be registered to the same address as the  shipping  address. I would be willing to send the money to you  beforehand by bank  transfer or by paypal - could you PLEASE write to me  to my email  address? PLEASE! :help:


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Don't forget it's quite expensive to send overseas. Last time I checked for a potential buyer it was £60 to insured up to £500.


----------



## daisyw

pursebagpurse said:


> Mulberry buy - can anyone help me???
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> This is a desperate search for help:
> 
> I already own a black Oversized Mulberry Alexa in polished buffalo with golden hardware and I just love it!! I use it literally every day! Now I got the information from Mulberry directly that the production of the Oversized Alexa is stopped!!
> I would LOVE to get another Oversized one but there is none available in Germany any more. I called all stores!
> There is one I would love to have in the outlet store at Cheshire Oaks, but I do not have a UK mailing address. So here is my question:
> Is there any helpful, honest, sincere and compassionate person out there who can understand my craving for this oversized Mulberry Alexa and would lend me her or his UK address? :help:
> Then I would pay for the bag, let it be shipped to this UK address, pay the helpful person the postage costs and he or she would ship the bag on to me! Help PLEASE!!
> Here is my email address for contacting:
> papernews@gmx.de
> 
> Thank you!!!




I hope you can get one, but I think your best option would be to wait to find one in Germany or preloved, posting a large valuable parcel from the UK to Germany is going to cost a lot- ParceForce charge around £100 for a parcel that size (insured for £600).


----------



## pursebagpurse

daisyw said:


> I hope you can get one, but I think your best option would be to wait to find one in Germany or preloved, posting a large valuable parcel from the UK to Germany is going to cost a lot- ParceForce charge around £100 for a parcel that size (insured for £600).


There is none in Germany and there will be none as the Oversized Alexas are not produced anymore (starting in the coming season). And I would like to have a new one 
I know that posting is expensive, but I would be willing to pay the postage costs. Could anyone help me, please? :help:


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies
> Hope you are all ok today?
> Elvis, hope you got some decent sleep
> Wee drop, hope your cough is getting better
> Think the rest of you are ok
> We're just getting organised to go out for the morning to see MIL and maybe catch a few bands on the way
> The joys!!!
> Enjoy your Saturday ladies & hopefully there'll be some action on here later to catch up on
> I expect when the sale ends it will be very quiet for a while without the frenzy of buying up bags, although from what I gather this sale has been quieter than previous times




Hi Molly and belated greetings for the day!  I hope you had a good trip out - where and what were the bands you were hoping to catch?

My girls had a riding lesson, after which we visited my very ancient mother (she moved up here to a care home in April) and spent the rest of the day clearing the house and doing the usual weekend chores.  I've been suffering from food poisoning for just over three weeks (I finally went to the doctor on Wednesday, deciding that a bug would have cleared up by now) and had a bit of a doze in front of the Tour de France, whilst my eldest girl helped her dad milk the cows ...

Farming, eh, wee drop??!

Time for a cuppa now, methinks!!   I must get my unrevealed bags out on here at some point (I promised elvis last week and have reneged so far ...!)

Have a good evening - are you watching the footie later?!


----------



## daisyw

pursebagpurse said:


> There is none in Germany and there will be none as the Oversized Alexas are not produced anymore (starting in the coming season). And I would like to have a new one
> I know that posting is expensive, but I would be willing to pay the postage costs. Could anyone help me, please? :help:




Hopefully someone can help you then.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi Molly and belated greetings for the day!  I hope you had a good trip out - where and what were the bands you were hoping to catch?
> 
> My girls had a riding lesson, after which we visited my very ancient mother (she moved up here to a care home in April) and spent the rest of the day clearing the house and doing the usual weekend chores.  I've been suffering from food poisoning for just over three weeks (I finally went to the doctor on Wednesday, deciding that a bug would have cleared up by now) and had a bit of a doze in front of the Tour de France, whilst my eldest girl helped her dad milk the cows ...
> 
> Farming, eh, wee drop??!
> 
> Time for a cuppa now, methinks!!   I must get my unrevealed bags out on here at some point (I promised elvis last week and have reneged so far ...!)
> 
> Have a good evening - are you watching the footie later?!




Hi Mayfly
Had a nice visit to MIL but didn't get to see any bands (12th July Orange Parade) will no doubt see lots on the news any away. 
Daughter & her hubby called when we got back so it's been a bit of a nothing getting done day lol!
You've had a busy day of it by sounds of things
My MIL lives on a farm. FIL was farmer but sadly no longer with us so the land is all rented out to a nephew who has a smaller farm across from them. 
My DH was of course brought up on a dairy farm but had no interest whatsoever for some reason............his brother worked with his Dad but retired from farming as soon as FIL did.

Hope you are feeling better very soon 
Would love to see your reveals when you are up to it and get time


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi Molly and belated greetings for the day!  I hope you had a good trip out - where and what were the bands you were hoping to catch?
> 
> My girls had a riding lesson, after which we visited my very ancient mother (she moved up here to a care home in April) and spent the rest of the day clearing the house and doing the usual weekend chores.  I've been suffering from food poisoning for just over three weeks (I finally went to the doctor on Wednesday, deciding that a bug would have cleared up by now) and had a bit of a doze in front of the Tour de France, whilst my eldest girl helped her dad milk the cows ...
> 
> Farming, eh, wee drop??!
> 
> Time for a cuppa now, methinks!!   I must get my unrevealed bags out on here at some point (I promised elvis last week and have reneged so far ...!)
> 
> Have a good evening - are you watching the footie later?!


I havent forgotten!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tee hee i wondered if anyone else would understand the ref to bands!!! How i miss the 12th and 2 days off !!! Did wonder if the,parades,would be today or monday as monday is the official holiday isnt it?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Get well soon mayfly


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Tee hee i wondered if anyone else would understand the ref to bands!!! How i miss the 12th and 2 days off !!! Did wonder if the,parades,would be today or monday as monday is the official holiday isnt it?




Yep Elvis Monday is  official holiday and I think Tuesday for some but the parades  went ahead today & so far no bother. 
Mind you there's plenty of time yet!
After Id mentioned Bands I thought most of the ladies on here won't have a clue what I'm on about lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

pursebagpurse said:


> There is none in Germany and there will be none as the Oversized Alexas are not produced anymore (starting in the coming season). And I would like to have a new one
> I know that posting is expensive, but I would be willing to pay the postage costs. Could anyone help me, please? :help:


I think the forum rules stop this kind of thing please check with a mod as i don't think this is permitted


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yep Elvis Monday is  official holiday and I think Tuesday for some but the parades  went ahead today & so far no bother.
> Mind you there's plenty of time yet!
> After Id mentioned Bands I thought most of the ladies on here won't have a clue what I'm on about lol!


It was old and it was beautiful and the colours they were worn....

Tee hee


----------



## elvisfan4life

Glad there has been no bother molly thats the main thing...you take care and get some rest


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Glad there has been no bother molly thats the main thing...you take care and get some rest




You too Elvis & hope your foot isn't giving you too much jip!


----------



## pursebagpurse

elvisfan4life said:


> I think the forum rules stop this kind of thing please check with a mod as i don't think this is permitted


Thanks for the information! As I am quite new to a forum...how do I contact a moderator?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> It was old and it was beautiful and the colours they were worn....
> 
> Tee hee




Aha - now I know these lines and they were adapted from a Scottish song originally called Poor Molly O (I think) ... Talk about thick - I haven't seen the news today, so I completely mis-read Molly's reference to bands ... 

I WILL fish out those bags (etc!) and do a low key, job lot reveal soon, elvis!  Tomorrow is looking manic, but Monday could be The Day (only a few months, if not a year in one case, late)!

Hoping you, Molly and wee drop are all resting up this weekend. XX


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yep Elvis Monday is  official holiday and I think Tuesday for some but the parades  went ahead today & so far no bother.
> Mind you there's plenty of time yet!
> After Id mentioned Bands I thought most of the ladies on here won't have a clue what I'm on about lol!




I was being dense; apologies for that!  Glad there was no bother, too.  XX


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> I was being dense; apologies for that!  Glad there was no bother, too.  XX




Don't worry about it Mayfly I should have known ladies would have been saying to themselves 'what is she talking about' lol!
I like Elvis await your pics in anticipation&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Tee hee i wondered if anyone else would understand the ref to bands!!! How i miss the 12th and 2 days off !!! Did wonder if the,parades,would be today or monday as monday is the official holiday isnt it?




They're today, although it's a soggy dreary day.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Mayfly goodness that was some food poisoning, hope you start to feel better soon  
What sort had you and what did you eat?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> It was old and it was beautiful and the colours they were worn....
> 
> Tee hee




:giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't worry about it Mayfly I should have known ladies would have been saying to themselves 'what is she talking about' lol!
> I like Elvis await your pics in anticipation&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;




Hmm, I've acquired a few over the past months - it could look greedy in one reveal, but ... 

Fab weather over here, btw, wee drop - a tad muggy, but sunny all day!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lucky you  
It's been torrential here, there will be a lot of soggy BBQs tonight


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I've just realised that my Mulberry family all have soft gold or brass hard wear and seeing as my wedding/engagement rings are platinum I think I need to start all over again LOVL!
I only ever wear white metal jewellery so what the heck was I thinking when purchases were made????
From now on its only nickel hard wear for me (holding her breath and severely chancing her arm)
Think I would have to sell the jewellery to fund any more purchases and that ain't going to happen&#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Mayfly goodness that was some food poisoning, hope you start to feel better soon
> What sort had you and what did you eat?




I think I can safely pinpoint smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwiches ... I have never been so grotty for so long and eventually heaved myself off reluctantly to the doc's - I'm awaiting the definitive strain (salmonella or campylobacter seem hot favourites) but what's in a name?, as Juliet said of Romeo (under rather more romantic circumstances) ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, I've acquired a few over the past months - it could look greedy in one reveal, but ...
> 
> Fab weather over here, btw, wee drop - a tad muggy, but sunny all day!




We'll be liking multiple reveals then &#128540;
Just let us see the bags so as we can have some bag envy&#128575;&#128575; (can't find a green one)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Lucky you
> It's been torrential here, there will be a lot of soggy BBQs tonight




Hope you got the sheep sorted today. It has been a horrible day here and doesn't look like the weather is to be any better next week &#128575; I hate looking out at rain but then does anyone like it?
Oh yeah the farmers do every now and again. Someone near here has been doing some 
serious slurry spreading! YUCK!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> I think I can safely pinpoint smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwiches ... I have never been so grotty for so long and eventually heaved myself off reluctantly to the doc's - I'm awaiting the definitive strain (salmonella or campylobacter seem hot favourites) but what's in a name?, as Juliet said of Romeo (under rather more romantic circumstances) ...




Yeah I'll bet it was Salmonella as you were so sick for so long 
My DH did a food science degree and I remember him studying all the different ways that food can kill you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> I think I can safely pinpoint smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwiches ... I have never been so grotty for so long and eventually heaved myself off reluctantly to the doc's - I'm awaiting the definitive strain (salmonella or campylobacter seem hot favourites) but what's in a name?, as Juliet said of Romeo (under rather more romantic circumstances) ...




So smoked salmon and cream cheese are def off the menu then! They must have been bad to make you ill  for so long:shudders:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I HATE SLURRY 
Not only does it stink everyone else out but it's deadly dangerous too. I wish there was an alternative.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I HATE SLURRY
> Not only does it stink everyone else out but it's deadly dangerous too. I wish there was an alternative.




So many accidents with the horrible stuff but as you say wee drop there needs to be an alternative first &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> We'll be liking multiple reveals then &#128540;
> Just let us see the bags so as we can have some bag envy&#128575;&#128575; (can't find a green one)




I'm on my iPad and can't get emoticons at all - I'm probably just inept ...

Just to cheer up you and wee drop - the rain is arriving and I sense a storm in the offing, too ...

Funny you should mention your jewellery, Molly; I've always preferred silver and pale metals - and even have a platinum wedding ring - but I'm leaning towards gold tones recently on both my bags and jewellery (would stick in a "confused" emoticon here, if I had one).  I recently added a few charms to my Pandora bracelet and found myself drawn to the ones with a hint of gold in them, too - like the four leaf clover.   Perhaps it's an age thing - I'm finding I look less washed out with warmer tones these days (the food poisoning doesn't enhance the general complexion either!)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm on my iPad and can't get emoticons at all - I'm probably just inept ...
> 
> Just to cheer up you and wee drop - the rain is arriving and I sense a storm in the offing, too ...
> 
> Funny you should mention your jewellery, Molly; I've always preferred silver and pale metals - and even have a platinum wedding ring - but I'm leaning towards gold tones recently on both my bags and jewellery (would stick in a "confused" emoticon here, if I had one).  I recently added a few charms to my Pandora bracelet and found myself drawn to the ones with a hint of gold in them, too - like the four leaf clover.   Perhaps it's an age thing - I'm finding I look less washed out with warmer tones these days (the food poisoning doesn't enhance the general complexion either!)


I'd prob look better with yellow gold these days too Mayflower but I def don't think I'd be changing my jewellery. I wouldn't need a wedding ring as DH would be running to the hills LOVL


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'd prob look better with yellow gold these days too Mayflower but I def don't think I'd be changing my jewellery. I wouldn't need a wedding ring as DH would be running to the hills LOVL


Sorry, Mayfly I didn't mean to call you Mayflower, my iPad seemed to think that was correct tho!!!!
Think I should start checking before I post................


----------



## elizabethln

Hello! Something horrible happened to my Slim Brynmore today and I'm totally devastated! 

I tried to start a thread to ask for what you guys think I could do, but I can't! Is it because I haven't posted a lot?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Urghhh my asthma is bad tonight, it must be because my DH who avoids the doc more than I do has told me to go to the doc on Wednesday. I'm taking my reliever and if I need to I'll go to the doctor on call :rain:


----------



## wee drop o bush

elizabethln said:


> Hello! Something horrible happened to my Slim Brynmore today and I'm totally devastated!
> 
> I tried to start a thread to ask for what you guys think I could do, but I can't! Is it because I haven't posted a lot?




Yeah it's for that reason, but ask away here and we can help or at least point you in the right direction. What happened?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Urghhh my asthma is bad tonight, it must be because my DH who avoids the doc more than I do has told me to go to the doc on Wednesday. I'm taking my reliever and if I need to I'll go to the doctor on call :rain:




Wee drop phone the out of hours doctor! You don't want to spend the weekend in that state 
Please get it sorted out


----------



## elizabethln

Oh, I'm on here a lot, I just don't post anything haha! 

I lost my bag on the ground and it somehow got a hole.







Do you know if its possible to fix this? I've read about vinyl repair for leather sofa, but I don't know if it works for my bag? This ruined my day.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Sorry, Mayfly I didn't mean to call you Mayflower, my iPad seemed to think that was correct tho!!!!
> 
> Think I should start checking before I post................




Hee hee!  I think the Pilgrim Fathers would run into the sea, if they saw me moored up for them! .  Actually, I think I was originally thinking of a dragonfly, as I love its iridescent colours (love that word, too!) but typed Mayfly instead ...  Trust me ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee!  I think the Pilgrim Fathers would run into the sea, if they saw me moored up for them! .  Actually, I think I was originally thinking of a dragonfly, as I love its iridescent colours (love that word, too!) but typed Mayfly instead ...  Trust me ...




LOL! No difference between Mayfly & Dragonfly (much)


----------



## mayski

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi there
> I have a red wallet in glossy goat and I have given her a rub over with Collonil Gel (which Mulberry recommend & can be found in many places online)
> Just rub a little all over the wallet and buff when dry
> Hope this helps you but I think the Beaty of the leathers are when they start to crease up a bit



Thank you so much for response Mollydoodledon!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

mayski said:


> Thank you so much for response Mollydoodledon!




You're welcome 
I noticed there's a typo on my reply to you. Should have said beauty not Beaty!!! 
You will find the gel on Evilbay cheaper than on some sites.


----------



## mayski

Mollydoodledon said:


> You're welcome
> I noticed there's a typo on my reply to you. Should have said beauty not Beaty!!!
> You will find the gel on Evilbay cheaper than on some sites.



Got it, will check that site out have a good weekend!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elizabethln said:


> Oh, I'm on here a lot, I just don't post anything haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my bag on the ground and it somehow got a hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if its possible to fix this? I've read about vinyl repair for leather sofa, but I don't know if it works for my bag? This ruined my day.




Awww  
That's awful. I think your best bet would be to contact the Handbag Clinic and email them a photo and description of what happened. I've not used them but other forum members have and found them good.


----------



## Mayfly285

elizabethln said:


> Oh, I'm on here a lot, I just don't post anything haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my bag on the ground and it somehow got a hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if its possible to fix this? I've read about vinyl repair for leather sofa, but I don't know if it works for my bag? This ruined my day.




Hi elizabethin,

Welcome to the forum; sorry that it isn't for a happier reason ...

I don't quite know how to copy your post to create a new thread for you - I did try - hopefully another member will be able to do it for you.

Holes don't sound like good news to me, I'm afraid ...  My advice would be to contact The Furniture Clinic, who seem to be able to work wonders with damaged leather bags and goods.  I think if you email them a pic, they may be able to say whether they can do anything for you.  Google them for their website.

Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wee drop phone the out of hours doctor! You don't want to spend the weekend in that state
> Please get it sorted out




It's easing a bit with my reliever, what can they do anyway beyond nebulise me. It's the twelfth, A&E will be full of drunks with busted faces   
But I promise that if it stays as bad I will call. Thank you  
My mum is staying on Tuesday, she'll sort me out


----------



## Mayfly285

Aha - here's the link!  The writer Liz Jones wrote a feature about having her high end bags restored by them, with incredible results, but I can't recall whether or not they were actually damaged ...

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk

Hope this helps!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ahhh Furniture Clinic, I thought that it was Handbag Clinic that people had used. My mistake.


----------



## elizabethln

Thank you so much for your answers, Mayfly285 and wee drop o brush. I really appreciate it  I'll find out if they can save my bag!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> It's easing a bit with my reliever, what can they do anyway beyond nebulise me. It's the twelfth A&E will be full of drunks with busted faces
> But I promise that if it stays as bad I will call
> My mum is staying on Tuesday, she'll sort me out




+1, wee drop!! You're more in need than a bunch of drunkards, so put yourself at the top of their list!

Take care of yourself


----------



## wee drop o bush

elizabethln said:


> Thank you so much for your answers, Mayfly285 and wee drop o brush. I really appreciate it  I'll find out if they can save my bag!




Do and let us know how you get on


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> +1, wee drop!! You're more in need than a bunch of drunkards, so put yourself at the top of their list!
> 
> Take care of yourself




I know, but I've prior experience where drunks with busted faces get taken straight into Triage and then from there straight into the Treatment area


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, but I've prior experience where drunks with busted faces get taken straight into Triage and then from there straight into the Treatment area




Wee drop as far as I can remember if you've breathing problems you have to be triaged before the drunks with the busted faces..........
Make sure you use your inhaler as you need it and if it gets no better ring the emergency doctor!!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Ahhh Furniture Clinic, I thought that it was Handbag Clinic that people had used. My mistake.




Mind you, that article you posted looks pretty impressive!   Both might be worth a try!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wee drop as far as I can remember if you've breathing problems you have to be triaged before the drunks with the busted faces..........
> Make sure you use your inhaler as you need it and if it gets no better ring the emergency doctor!!




Will do, I've taken 6 puffs of my reliever and it is helping. 
When I see people who are heavy smokers I feel like shouting at them for recklessly & wilfully ruining a good pair of breathing pipes  :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Will do, I've taken 6 puffs of my reliever and it is helping.
> When I see people who are heavy smokers I feel like shouting at them for recklessly & wilfully ruining a good pair of breathing pipes  :giggles:




Okey doke, will hopefully hear how you are in the morning. Get some sleep while you are feeling not too bad 
Have you ever tried a back rub when your chest is really tight? It can sometimes help so if DH is willing get him to give you a light massage for a few minutes
Gosh hope that sounds right : giggles:
You know what I mean anyway.......


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'll get him to try the back rub, though tbh he's got a terrible problem with wandering hands


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I'll get him to try the back rub, though tbh he's got a terrible problem with wandering hands




TMI wee drop LOVL!


----------



## Gracie12

Ha ha, just got the end of this thread - had to laugh cos I have the same prob with my DH! So much so that a back rub has now become synonymous with something else entirely!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Ha ha, just got the end of this thread - had to laugh cos I have the same prob with my DH! So much so that a back rub has now become synonymous with something else entirely!




Oh you rascal Gracie :giggles:
Mind you yours isn't always around so I suppose........


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> TMI wee drop LOVL!




:giggles:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies, my peak flow is a bit better this morning thanks to the reliever


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies, my peak flow is a bit better this morning thanks to the reliever




So glad to hear that wee drop  hope it continues to get better 
I'm in bed today argh! Feeling sick and sore so trying to sleep it off so have just looked at my phone. Have told everyone to go away & leave me to it! Nasty horrible person I am lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> So glad to hear that wee drop  hope it continues to get better
> I'm in bed today argh! Feeling sick and sore so trying to sleep it off so have just looked at my phone. Have told everyone to go away & leave me to it! Nasty horrible person I am lol!




Awww sorry you're not well


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> So glad to hear that wee drop  hope it continues to get better
> I'm in bed today argh! Feeling sick and sore so trying to sleep it off so have just looked at my phone. Have told everyone to go away & leave me to it! Nasty horrible person I am lol!




Bless you; sometimes you just need peace and quiet.  Take care, sleep well and hope you feel better tomorrow ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you; sometimes you just need peace and quiet.  Take care, sleep well and hope you feel better tomorrow ...




Thanks Mayfly, speak to you tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks Mayfly, speak to you tomorrow hopefully




You just rest up and get well dear Molly ...  XX


----------



## Gracie12

Get well soon Molly


----------



## Gracie12

Elvis - how's your foot doing?

Wee drop - glad you feeling a bit better 

I'm off to St. Petersburg, Russia tomorrow, DH has been offered a position there so we are off to check it out and look for apartments - I don't plan on moving out with him full time at the moment .........but if I fall in love with it this week, who knows!

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Mayfly285

Gracie12 said:


> Elvis - how's your foot doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Wee drop - glad you feeling a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to St. Petersburg, Russia tomorrow, DH has been offered a position there so we are off to check it out and look for apartments - I don't plan on moving out with him full time at the moment .........but if I fall in love with it this week, who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good week everyone!




Oh wow!  Exciting times, Gracie!   Have a fantastic visit and good luck with your decision - I hope it's an amazing experience for you both ...


----------



## Gracie12

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh wow!  Exciting times, Gracie!   Have a fantastic visit and good luck with your decision - I hope it's an amazing experience for you both ...



Thank you! Is it wrong to a bit excited about having a peak at M LHR on the way out :giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

Gracie12 said:


> Thank you! Is it wrong to a bit excited about having a peak at M LHR on the way out :giggles:




Hee hee!  It would be rude not to!  (I had to travel up and down the M40 a LOT earlier this year, on account of my poorly mother - I'm ashamed to say that Mulberry Bicester Village was a mini beacon of light for me on my downward drives!)  

Have a safe journey and enjoy your visit - how long are you staying?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Get well soon Molly




Aww thanks Gracie and hope you have a lovely time in Russia checking out apartments with DH.
I also hope you are able to do more than look in M on the way out. Goodness knows what you'll come back with:giggles:
Safe journey and have a good week away


----------



## Asbogirl

Gracie12 said:


> Elvis - how's your foot doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Wee drop - glad you feeling a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to St. Petersburg, Russia tomorrow, DH has been offered a position there so we are off to check it out and look for apartments - I don't plan on moving out with him full time at the moment .........but if I fall in love with it this week, who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good week everyone!




What an adventure! And what a pity that you are going through Heathrow the day after the Mulberry sale finishes; still, it's all tax free so 20 per cent off and I expect you can negotiate free postage to your house if you say that you cannot take the goods with you and will therefore not be able to buy etc. Unless you can sell at a profit in St Petersburg, a modern take on the days of selling used Levi jeans and changing dollars and sterling on the black market!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope you are feeling better today molly and wee drop

Got a boring conference call all morning yuk


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope you are feeling better today molly and wee drop
> 
> Got a boring conference call all morning yuk




Hi Elvis, how's the foot doing?? Hope it is improving a little bit at least?
I'm up and dressed this morning so I'm better than yesterday thanks but not great. Oh well we soldier on as they say lol!
Enjoy your c call!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

My poor mum isnt well today either ad trying to get a doctors appointment over there this week is impossible bless her heart

Have been immobile for nearly a week now despite my bosses best efforts to get me to travel to head office this week...will be on the phone all day weds for a meeting with HMRC i was meant to attend..sigh


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum isnt well today either ad trying to get a doctors appointment over there this week is impossible bless her heart
> 
> Have been immobile for nearly a week now despite my bosses best efforts to get me to travel to head office this week...will be on the phone all day weds for a meeting with HMRC i was meant to attend..sigh




Aww I hope your mum will be ok. Poor soul  In our practice they see you within 48 hours of calling  but you have to take whatever doc is available. Of course this week they're closed until Wednesday so wouldn't like to be trying 
That is not fair your boss thinking you could travel to Head Office. I thought you were signed off? Does your boss want blood????? lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> My poor mum isnt well today either ad trying to get a doctors appointment over there this week is impossible bless her heart
> 
> Have been immobile for nearly a week now despite my bosses best efforts to get me to travel to head office this week...will be on the phone all day weds for a meeting with HMRC i was meant to attend..sigh




Aww your poor mummy, tell her to call Doctor on Call if she needs to. It's daft the doctors bring closed for 4 days like it is this week &#128533;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie St Petersberg!!! Wow  
Morning ladies


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Gracie St Petersberg!!! Wow
> Morning ladies




How are you this morning wee drop?
Peak flow any better?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Haven't taken it yet, I'm still having breakfast. Though I just coughed so hard that some of my recently digested breakfast reappeared in my mouth 
I have to drive to Larne to get my wee sister off the boat, she's staying till Saturday


----------



## wee drop o bush

My peak flow is the same as yesterday so that's good


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> My peak flow is the same as yesterday so that's good




That's not too bad then 
Enjoy having your sister to stay, will you both be doing some shopping while she's here? I'm sure you'll have a good time whatever


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Haven't taken it yet, I'm still having breakfast. Though I just coughed so hard that some of my recently digested breakfast reappeared in my mouth
> I have to drive to Larne to get my wee sister off the boat, she's staying till Saturday




Yuck to the reappearing breakfast!!!!
No likey at all! lol lots


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Asking this on here as I don't know where to actually post it lol!
Was wondering how much is to much for a leather cosmetic bag?
Have been admiring mulberry ones but I think they are mega expensive for what they are.
Is that just my opinion or does anyone else think it's too much like I do.
Do these ever go to outlet? Still be pretty expensive I suppose
Have looked at some elsewhere but even preloved are looking well over 100 for them and some of those have been well used.
Maybe it's just because I've been used to freebies that come with makeup & beauty products lol!
I just feel now that I have some M bags & purses I would like a nice makeup pouch 
Does this addiction never end??????????? lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

They are so expensive but watch labelsmostwanted for best prices


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> They are so expensive but watch labelsmostwanted for best prices




Thanks Elvis 
I will keep an eye out there


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening ladies how are you tonight?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies how are you tonight?




I'm ok thanks wee drop & hope you are too and enjoying having your wee sister staying


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah, the rain was dreadful on the way to and from Larne&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;
But it's a nice evening now


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Yeah, the rain was dreadful on the way to and from Larne&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;
> But it's a nice evening now




Aww wee drop I just heard on the news Garth Brooks has indeed cancelled all of his concerts. Really disappointing 
So sorry but just go down for the evening and enjoy your night in the hotel as planned. Not Right! :Sad face:


----------



## wee drop o bush

That's the plan Molly though my DH is _still_ convinced it'll be resolved so all 5 can go ahead  
I'm fed up telling him that he's just setting himself up for a bad disappointment


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I'm looking at buying a new condition Mulberry Alexa in Raisin from a consignment shop, in the regular size. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what season this bag was from and how it compares to the Proenza Schouler Ps1 (in terms of size and quality)? Is it a good idea to buy an Alexa? This will be my first Mulberry. TIA!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mollydoodledon said:


> Asking this on here as I don't know where to actually post it lol!
> Was wondering how much is to much for a leather cosmetic bag?
> Have been admiring mulberry ones but I think they are mega expensive for what they are.
> Is that just my opinion or does anyone else think it's too much like I do.
> Do these ever go to outlet? Still be pretty expensive I suppose
> Have looked at some elsewhere but even preloved are looking well over 100 for them and some of those have been well used.
> Maybe it's just because I've been used to freebies that come with makeup & beauty products lol!
> I just feel now that I have some M bags & purses I would like a nice makeup pouch
> Does this addiction never end??????????? lol!


They do turn up in the outlets, plus the outlets sometimes have special purchase (made specifically for sale only through the outlets) ones on sale. They are around the £140 price range and will post out within the UK for £7.50


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> That's the plan Molly though my DH is _still_ convinced it'll be resolved so all 5 can go ahead
> I'm fed up telling him that he's just setting himself up for a bad disappointment




Def don't think he will be here now. Said refunds would start Thursday.
I think when you are so disappointed you just keep hoping it will all work out in the end. It has just been a total fiasco!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mooshooshoo said:


> They do turn up in the outlets, plus the outlets sometimes have special purchase (made specifically for sale only through the outlets) ones on sale. They are around the £140 price range and will post out within the UK for £7.50




Thanks very much Mooshoo. I had a bays posted out from SM last week and didn't even think to ask then. Will keep checking


----------



## Asbogirl

Mooshooshoo said:


> They do turn up in the outlets, plus the outlets sometimes have special purchase (made specifically for sale only through the outlets) ones on sale. They are around the £140 price range and will post out within the UK for £7.50



£140 seems cheap for an Alexa - I want one or two or three at that price!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Asbogirl said:


> £140 seems cheap for an Alexa - I want one or two or three at that price!


Moo was advising on cosmetic purse prices


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mum had doctor on call out yesterday...he stopped the antibiotics she was given on friday amd gave her new ones..today she has woken up with a burning sore red rash all over....looked up the drug she was given and it says call a doctor immediately...but i cant get through!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Mum had doctor on call out yesterday...he stopped the antibiotics she was given on friday amd gave her new ones..today she has woken up with a burning sore red rash all over....looked up the drug she was given and it says call a doctor immediately...but i cant get through!!!!




Oh No Elvis! They've given her something she's allergic too! Hope you get thru soon and get your poor Mum sorted out. Flipping Doctors!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Asbogirl said:


> £140 seems cheap for an Alexa - I want one or two or three at that price!




Hee! hee ! Absogirl! If Alexas were that price I think I might have half a dozen lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh No Elvis! They've given her something she's allergic too! Hope you get thru soon and get your poor Mum sorted out. Flipping Doctors!!!!!!!!!



She has stopped all her other meds too...i think she has been being sick and so without her meds for her blood sugar etc she has been woozy and disorientated...typical bad timing as i cant walk let let jump on a plane to go home and look after her. My aunt who is near by has just gone back to work as well after a year off...so she is on her own


----------



## elvisfan4life

How are you feeling today molly? And you wee drop? Must be nice having your sis home...i remember the trip home from stranraer to larne in the good old days...by train then boat...took almost a whole day!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> She has stopped all her other meds too...i think she has been being sick and so without her meds for her blood sugar etc she has been woozy and disorientated...typical bad timing as i cant walk let let jump on a plane to go home and look after her. My aunt who is near by has just gone back to work as well after a year off...so she is on her own




Oh Elvis that is so worrying for you.i really do hope somebody can do something to help your poor Mum.
Does she have good neighbours by any chance? It's awful to be ill and nobody around to help and as you say there is no way you can look after her. Hope you get something sorted out


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sadly her old neigbours have either passed away or gone into homes...the last old lady opposite moved last week and mum got very down over it...its just awful timing


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pics for you


----------



## elvisfan4life

And


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> How are you feeling today molly? And you wee drop? Must be nice having your sis home...i remember the trip home from stranraer to larne in the good old days...by train then boat...took almost a whole day!!!




I'm not too bad Elvis thanks. Still feeling nauseous and a bit sore but not as bad as at weekend. Waiting for Docs to reopen to see if there is anything better for the sicky yucky feeling but I haven't a hope getting thru tomorrow morning so will be pressing redial all day!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly her old neigbours have either passed away or gone into homes...the last old lady opposite moved last week and mum got very down over it...its just awful timing




I wish I could be of some use as I hate to hear of people being ill and on their own. I can't think of any advice I could give you apart from keep trying the doctors. At this stage your Mum might be better off in hospital to get her settled on the right course of treatment. It is just so hard when our parents get ill and we are not there for them. I'm sure you are up the walls!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> And




Loving those Elvis! The green is TDF!
Are they goatskin? I didn't notice them when I was browsing your albums but then my head is usually in the clouds anyway................


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> And




What is that shade of green known as? I wear a lot of navy (boring I know) and that shade would be a lovely pop of colour with it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> What is that shade of green known as? I wear a lot of navy (boring I know) and that shade would be a lovely pop of colour with it.


Emerald

Amd yes both are polished goatskin from about 2007/8


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I wish I could be of some use as I hate to hear of people being ill and on their own. I can't think of any advice I could give you apart from keep trying the doctors. At this stage your Mum might be better off in hospital to get her settled on the right course of treatment. It is just so hard when our parents get ill and we are not there for them. I'm sure you are up the walls!


I am ...well if i could actually stand!!

My aunt will pop down at tea time so she will have someone for an hour or so. She went down last night and left her plenty of fluids and a glass so hopefully she will sip some juice during the day...i dont want to keep ringing her as she may get some much needed sleep,during the day


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> She has stopped all her other meds too...i think she has been being sick and so without her meds for her blood sugar etc she has been woozy and disorientated...typical bad timing as i cant walk let let jump on a plane to go home and look after her. My aunt who is near by has just gone back to work as well after a year off...so she is on her own




Aww is there anything I can do to help?  
Your poor mother, and yes the timing is terrible :rain:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I am ...well if i could actually stand!!
> 
> My aunt will pop down at tea time so she will have someone for an hour or so. She went down last night and left her plenty of fluids and a glass so hopefully she will sip some juice during the day...i dont want to keep ringing her as she may get some much needed sleep,during the day




That's always something then Elvis.
Try not to get too worried as you know how some folks can bounce back quickly and I'm hoping your Mum is one of them.
Yes, if your mum could get some sleep it just might help.
Please keep us updated as to how she is doing. Thinking of you but don't beat yourself up as you cannot help the fact that you can't walk at the mo


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx molly..will do. She has had a dreadful few weeks..bless her heart....she had only just got over the last chest infection that lingered for nearly a month

On a plus as soon as im mobile i will be planning a trip over so you and wee drop get,ready for that trip to have our cheesecake!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx molly..will do. She has had a dreadful few weeks..bless her heart....she had only just got over the last chest infection that lingered for nearly a month
> 
> On a plus as soon as im mobile i will be planning a trip over so you and wee drop get,ready for that trip to have our cheesecake!!!




Aww Bless her heart indeed Elvis. Poor Mum has had a time of it.
Hopefully you are mobile soon and get over.
I will do my very best to pick myself up before then to get to bushmills for the much talked about cheesecake 
I'm feeling hungry now lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx molly..will do. She has had a dreadful few weeks..bless her heart....she had only just got over the last chest infection that lingered for nearly a month
> 
> On a plus as soon as im mobile i will be planning a trip over so you and wee drop get,ready for that trip to have our cheesecake!!!




Yay!!! 
I went with my sister to Balkyliken Garden Center outside Bushmills. Their puddings & buns are lovely but I was good and just had soup 
I'm not feeling too bad at all today


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Glad to hear you are feeling better today wee drop & enjoying your sisters company  
Very good girl having soup, I would have had to try the buns but I'm not good at all


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm far too fat 
Since April I've lost one stone but I need to loose another 3 to be in the healthy BMI range and even then I'd be at the very top edge of it :shame:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im on SW weedrop lost 23.5lbs so far and its the easiest diet i have ever done...no deprivation, always full in fact struggle to eat all i am meant to


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Aww is there anything I can do to help?
> Your poor mother, and yes the timing is terrible :rain:



Bless you

The docs have called a prescription through to boots and they have just delivered it...new antibiotics..3rd time lucky?   and some steroid cream and anti histamines for the rash...fingers crossed she will improve overnight or I'm limping to the airport.....


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you
> 
> 
> 
> The docs have called a prescription through to boots and they have just delivered it...new antibiotics..3rd time lucky?   and some steroid cream and anti histamines for the rash...fingers crossed she will improve overnight or I'm limping to the airport.....




That's good to hear Elvis. Let's hope your Mum improves very quickly. Fingers are crossed


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Im on SW weedrop lost 23.5lbs so far and its the easiest diet i have ever done...no deprivation, always full in fact struggle to eat all i am meant to




That's a great achievement! &#10024;
I tried SW using the extra easy plan but I found that it didn't suit what my DH liked to eat for tea. My doctors has a nurse who runs a diet clinic (which is free) so I attend that and tbh it's working well as I can make dinners that my DH likes. My main thing is not eating any biscuits or crisps etc and cutting out the alcohol and fast food. I try to stick to around 1400-1500 cals per day but I do have the odd treat on a special occasion and I've still lost the weight


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you
> 
> 
> 
> The docs have called a prescription through to boots and they have just delivered it...new antibiotics..3rd time lucky?   and some steroid cream and anti histamines for the rash...fingers crossed she will improve overnight or I'm limping to the airport.....




Fingers crossed for you and your mummy 
I'm serious about the offer of help though, if you're ever stuck let me know


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm far too fat
> Since April I've lost one stone but I need to loose another 3 to be in the healthy BMI range and even then I'd be at the very top edge of it :shame:




Don't worry wee drop, you will get there in the end :winks: do it slowly and it will stay off, so I've heard any way.
I would never have the will power to go on a diet so hats off anyone who is trying


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Im on SW weedrop lost 23.5lbs so far and its the easiest diet i have ever done...no deprivation, always full in fact struggle to eat all i am meant to




What is SW Elvis? You've done really well on it whatever it is!
Oh actually while replying I think my duh brain has worked it out lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Fingers crossed for you and your mummy
> I'm serious about the offer of help though, if you're ever stuck let me know


Thank you hun ...that would be wonderful


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> What is SW Elvis? You've done really well on it whatever it is!
> Oh actually while replying I think my duh brain has worked it out lol!


Slimming world!

I will start talking EE hea and heb if you arent careful!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Slimming world!
> 
> 
> 
> I will start talking EE hea and heb if you arent careful!!!




I'm lost already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## Ser

Well I've just bought a bottle of wine and box of lindt chocs as a leaving pressy for Fri. ....and just polished them off with fiancé. We are so bad!!! Might leave it till Thurs eve before I go back and buy them again :-/


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ser said:


> Well I've just bought a bottle of wine and box of lindt chocs as a leaving pressy for Fri. ....and just polished them off with fiancé. We are so bad!!! Might leave it till Thurs eve before I go back and buy them again :-/




Naughty girl!!!! 
Think you should wait until Friday morning to buy them so there's no chance of you eating them lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Well I've just bought a bottle of wine and box of lindt chocs as a leaving pressy for Fri. ....and just polished them off with fiancé. We are so bad!!! Might leave it till Thurs eve before I go back and buy them again :-/




:giggles:


----------



## Ser

Ha soo bad. I'm supposed to be on health kick for beach hol...too good at rebelling against what I should be doing


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Ha soo bad. I'm supposed to be on health kick for beach hol...too good at rebelling against what I should be doing




I know that feel!


----------



## Wombatjoey

elvisfan4life said:


> Went to meadow hall yesterday and mulberry in HOF was empty!!! Very few bags on display...there was a small midnight primrose which i had been tempted by the thought of but it was too weeny and the regular is too large...i sound like goldilocks lol. There were a few purses and bits and bobs in the glass case but,not much. Should have gone to Nottingham!!!



Hi Elvis, do you know what leather the midnight primrose is?


----------



## Mayfly285

That'll teach me for trying to order school uniform online at 2am; the Barclaycard fraud team noted the "unusual activity" and froze my flaming card!!  I've just put it through at 3:30am, after a v-e-r-y long session with a helpful man who re-activated my card for me and stayed online watching it go through! 

Interesting that I can spend twice as much at Mulberry Bicester Village and the fraud squad doesn't bat an eyelid!!


----------



## Fommom

I'm up too-but thankfully not tried shopping! DS16 has v short term job in Next for sale. He needs to be there today and tomoro at 5am so guess who hasn't slept a wink? Not him for sure!! Or the loudly snoring dog!!!!


----------



## Slowhand

Frommom my DS did the 2 day sale as well and ended up with a part time student job for 18 months . He loved the sale days . Hope your son enjoys it .
He has another job student job now working for an upmarket landscaping company .Off at 0540 this morning to lay turf as a helipad for a Swiss banker at his new house near Henley which cost £40m !


----------



## Fommom

That's sort of what he's hoping for slowhand-though he plays so much hockey in the season that I'm not quite sure it will work out for him. But as long as he enjoys these few days it'll be a start!!


----------



## Boodlepop

Just jumping in on the chat *waves* , could anyone help me...I am looking at buying a preloved bays in oak, the one I am looking at it 7 months old and looks in really good condition, what would anyone expect to pay? I know its quite a subjective question but just looking for an opinion so I am not paying over the odds, thanks v much ladies x x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> That'll teach me for trying to order school uniform online at 2am; the Barclaycard fraud team noted the "unusual activity" and froze my flaming card!!  I've just put it through at 3:30am, after a v-e-r-y long session with a helpful man who re-activated my card for me and stayed online watching it go through!
> 
> Interesting that I can spend twice as much at Mulberry Bicester Village and the fraud squad doesn't bat an eyelid!!




Lol Mayfly! Well not funny bout school uniforms saga but it is about M outlet. What the heck were you doing up at that time????
No wonder the fraud squad were after you :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies! Hope you are all well or at least ok?
Elvis, any word on your Mum? Hope she has improved overnight 
Wee drop, hope your cough has got better
Mayfly, hope you got some sleep as I know you farmer ladies are up early!
Everyone else, hope you are all good


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> That'll teach me for trying to order school uniform online at 2am; the Barclaycard fraud team noted the "unusual activity" and froze my flaming card!!  I've just put it through at 3:30am, after a v-e-r-y long session with a helpful man who re-activated my card for me and stayed online watching it go through!
> 
> Interesting that I can spend twice as much at Mulberry Bicester Village and the fraud squad doesn't bat an eyelid!!





That happened me last month when I tried to buy my LV SpeedyB online. I had to go through the same rigmarole&#128551;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Boodlepop said:


> Just jumping in on the chat *waves* , could anyone help me...I am looking at buying a preloved bays in oak, the one I am looking at it 7 months old and looks in really good condition, what would anyone expect to pay? I know its quite a subjective question but just looking for an opinion so I am not paying over the odds, thanks v much ladies x x




Hi there, if you wait until some of our more experienced ladies come on they should give you a good idea of what to pay although if it's in really excellent condition it probably won't be a great deal less than a new one.
I did get one for my daughter at outlet which of course is new and it was £626, do that was 30% off. Sorry can't help much on preloaded as I would probably pay too much
You need our experts to point you
In the right direction


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Molly it's a case of two steps forward and one step back but I am slowly getting there. 
Although my DH just asked me if I'd bed the Polytunnel with fresh straw tonight ARGHHHHH!!!  
Where shall I start with this one...
My breathing is how it is at the minute and he's asked me to (a)exercise vigorously for an hour (b)whilst wearing a breathing mask because (c)I'm allergic to the straw dust. My face said it all and he with the air of great martyrdom that he has perfected said "No, don't worry I'll do it!" 
So now I feel guilty and he's sulking.
Typical fecking farmer.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Molly it's a case of two steps forward and one step back but I am slowly getting there.
> Although my DH just asked me if I'd bed the Polytunnel with fresh straw tonight ARGHHHHH!!!
> Where shall I start with this one...
> My breathing is how it is at the minute and he's asked me to (a)exercise vigorously for an hour (b)whilst wearing a breathing mask because (c)I'm allergic to the straw dust. My face said it all and he with the air of great martyrdom that he has perfected said "No, don't worry I'll do it!"
> So now I feel guilty and he's sulking.
> Typical fecking farmer.




Lol wee drop, let him do it!!!! He doesn't have asthma so should not expect you to work with things you're allergic to!!! Let him sulk, he will get over it...........
And NEVER feel guilty saying no to a man LOVL!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heh! My DH is a past master at using guilt trips. He learnt how from his mother. But that's another story


----------



## elvisfan4life

I will come and smack him with a bays weedrop...stupid man...you ignore him and let him do it..you need to get better and the weather getting warmer and humid wont help your breathing

Mum has had a call from her own doctor this morning thank goodness ...she is to call them atonce if she needs them so feel a wee bit better today

Back to the hospital  for me on friday ....it never ends


----------



## elvisfan4life

Great advice id say the outlet price is the best guide i wouldn't pay more than 70% of retail second hand not worth it you might as well buy new and have the peace of mind of a,12 mth guarantee


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning molly hope you are back up to strength after all your excitements and partying? Warming up here but heavy thunder storms coming with the heat = no fun


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> I will come and smack him with a bays weedrop...stupid man...you ignore him and let him do it..you need to get better and the weather getting warmer and humid wont help your breathing
> 
> Mum has had a call from her own doctor this morning thank goodness ...she is to call them atonce if she needs them so feel a wee bit better today
> 
> Back to the hospital  for me on friday ....it never ends



Send your Mom my best wishes for a speedy recovery and take care of that leg of yours!


----------



## elvisfan4life

bearydown said:


> Send your Mom my best wishes for a speedy recovery and take care of that leg of yours!


Bless you hun...great to see you here...i will email you properly soon once all all the current stresses go...will send mum your best wishes thank you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Heh! My DH is a past master at using guilt trips. He learnt how from his mother. But that's another story




Oh don't even go there wee drop! MILs,  especially of the farming community!!!!!!! I just smile sweetly at mine and then go off on one after we depart company lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning molly hope you are back up to strength after all your excitements and partying? Warming up here but heavy thunder storms coming with the heat = no fun




Hi Elvis, so glad to hear your Mum has now got her doctors attention and I hope she recovers very soon. I'm sure you are feeling a bit happier with that.
Hope you get some satisfactory treatment re your foot on Friday, although I'm sure you're not looking forward to waiting about again 
I'm kinda getting back to normal thanks, didn't think a birthday could take so much out of me lol!
No sunshine here at the mo but very muggy, supposed to have sun later.
Think we are due some storms this week too so not great. To tell you the truth I prefer the winter now as it's not so hard on the old breathing pipes


----------



## wee drop o bush

bearydown said:


> Send your Mom my best wishes for a speedy recovery and take care of that leg of yours!




This^


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I will come and smack him with a bays weedrop...


:giggles:


----------



## laura81

My goodness, I can't believe the heat but lack of sun here today!

Me & the dogs went for a run this morning and all 4 of us had to stop for a rest!


----------



## wee drop o bush

My sister travelled over from Stirling on Monday and she said the weather was much nicer back in Scotland. Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## laura81

wee drop o bush said:


> My sister travelled over from Stirling on Monday and she said the weather was much nicer back in Scotland. Enjoy the sunshine




It's raining now!  

I'm not bothering, I'm having an afternoon on the couch watching the DVD box set of The Three Musketeers & then treating myself to a pizza - DH is out having a boys day!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sounds like a plan 
I ironed a mountain of non-iron shirts  and am ordering a Chinese take-away later


----------



## elvisfan4life

You iron non iron shirts?????

I havent been outside since friday ,so no idea how warm it is


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lol Mayfly! Well not funny bout school uniforms saga but it is about M outlet. What the heck were you doing up at that time????
> No wonder the fraud squad were after you :giggles:




Hee hee; I've been rumbled!   I often end up waiting for the washing machine to finish and, as there was no Tour de France and I got depressed by Born on the Fourth of July, I thought I'd see if our new school uniform had come in stock yet.  There was so little stock that I ended up ordering a mass of stuff for both girls and the fraud bunch picked up on the "unusual activity" (particularly, as you point out, at such an odd hour!)  

I'm rather proud (or ashamed?!) that when I get to the till at BV they obviously think, "Oh, more Mulberry, that's her alright!" and don't think to query double the amount!  

I hope you're felling better today, dear Molly ...  xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chinese sounds good...i am having fried,veggies and salmon or an omelette


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly.....You could have been taking pics of bags for a reveal or two cough cough


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Molly it's a case of two steps forward and one step back but I am slowly getting there.
> Although my DH just asked me if I'd bed the Polytunnel with fresh straw tonight ARGHHHHH!!!
> Where shall I start with this one...
> My breathing is how it is at the minute and he's asked me to (a)exercise vigorously for an hour (b)whilst wearing a breathing mask because (c)I'm allergic to the straw dust. My face said it all and he with the air of great martyrdom that he has perfected said "No, don't worry I'll do it!"
> So now I feel guilty and he's sulking.
> Typical fecking farmer.




They're good at the "Can you just ..." line, wee drop, although as I'm actually a teacher and not a farmer I don't get roped in that often ... And certainly not to further damage my health as you evidently would.  Don't feel guilty (easier said than done, I know ...)  xx


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Mayfly.....You could have been taking pics of bags for a reveal or two cough cough




Arghh, the demon that is elvis has been perched on my shoulder all day (whilst I was transporting DD1 to her music exam and lunch before returning her to school; as I was loading up my trolley in the supermarket; as I've been preparing the eats and drinks (Pimms, anyone?) for my annual turn to host the book club tonight etc etc) ... I am a recalcitrant beast but assure you that, as soon as I get some time to myself, I'll be poised with iPad and bags at the ready!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> You iron non iron shirts?????
> 
> I havent been outside since friday ,so no idea how warm it is




I'm not good at laundry management so they were in a crumbled heap :shame:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee; I've been rumbled!   I often end up waiting for the washing machine to finish and, as there was no Tour de France and I got depressed by Born on the Fourth of July, I thought I'd see if our new school uniform had come in stock yet.  There was so little stock that I ended up ordering a mass of stuff for both girls and the fraud bunch picked up on the "unusual activity" (particularly, as you point out, at such an odd hour!)
> 
> I'm rather proud (or ashamed?!) that when I get to the till at BV they obviously think, "Oh, more Mulberry, that's her alright!" and don't think to query double the amount!
> 
> I hope you're felling better today, dear Molly ...  xx



You are such a hoot Mayfly, always make me smile reading your posts.
I'm feeling a lot better now thanks but I am still very anxious to see your Mulbery Haul as is Elvis! 
But then you have such a busy life - even keeping the online stores in business at good knows what hour in the morning
Ah well maybe some day soon we will get to see them


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> They're good at the "Can you just ..." line, wee drop, although as I'm actually a teacher and not a farmer I don't get roped in that often ... And certainly not to further damage my health as you evidently would.  Don't feel guilty (easier said than done, I know ...)  xx




Thanks. I'm very familiar with the "pet what are you doing today? Can you do me a wee favour and just *xyz, it'll not take long" 
Leading questions such as 'are you busy tomorrow?' are always met with 'why what is it you want me to do?" :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> You iron non iron shirts?????
> 
> I havent been outside since friday ,so no idea how warm it is



I'm nearly as bad! Last time I was out was Saturday and that just about finished me off for the weekend lol! I do realise how warm it is tho as I can feel it in the house! Especially at nighttime when the only way I can sleep is to have a very tall fan blasting at me 
Think I must be one of the few who don't like warm weather


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks. I'm very familiar with the "pet what are you doing today? Can you do me a wee favour and just *xyz, it'll not take long"
> Leading questions such as 'are you busy tomorrow?' are always met with 'why what is it you want me to do?" :giggles:


Wee drop tell your hubby you're busy for the next ten years and that will give him something to think about before he lays down his requests for dusty old stuff being replaced.
IMO it's not a ladies job anyway lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

The thing is I love our sheep and enjoy working with them, ordinarily bedding them is not that much of a bother. It's just not ideal at the minute


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> The thing is I love our sheep and enjoy working with them, ordinarily bedding them is not that much of a bother. It's just not ideal at the minute





I know you love working with your sheep but at the mo there are some things you shouldn't be doing for fear of it making you worse.
We don't want you getting really ill wee drop


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> You are such a hoot Mayfly, always make me smile reading your posts.
> I'm feeling a lot better now thanks but I am still very anxious to see your Mulbery Haul as is Elvis!
> But then you have such a busy life - even keeping the online stores in business at good knows what hour in the morning
> Ah well maybe some day soon we will get to see them


Dont be letting her off the hook!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm nearly as bad! Last time I was out was Saturday and that just about finished me off for the weekend lol! I do realise how warm it is tho as I can feel it in the house! Especially at nighttime when the only way I can sleep is to have a very tall fan blasting at me
> Think I must be one of the few who don't like warm weather


Nope i have a big fan going in here now


----------



## Boodlepop

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi there, if you wait until some of our more experienced ladies come on they should give you a good idea of what to pay although if it's in really excellent condition it probably won't be a great deal less than a new one.
> I did get one for my daughter at outlet which of course is new and it was £626, do that was 30% off. Sorry can't help much on preloaded as I would probably pay too much
> You need our experts to point you
> In the right direction


Thank you very much x


----------



## Boodlepop

elvisfan4life said:


> Great advice id say the outlet price is the best guide i wouldn't pay more than 70% of retail second hand not worth it you might as well buy new and have the peace of mind of a,12 mth guarantee


Thank you x


----------



## cobaltblue

Morning all, how are we today? Its beautifully sunny here and i'm gonna be chained to my laptop most of the day


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning 
It's a sunny day here too


----------



## Mollydoodledon

And it's a sunny day here too ladies&#128525;&#128525;
Hope you are all well today xx
I've been a bit busy this morning so just getting on now


----------



## cobaltblue

Here's a random question for you, didn't think it was worth starting it's own topic, but do any of you lovely ladies have the scotchgrain clippers?

I would love to know what you use them for, carry on/hold luggage and if you get any use out of them day to day?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> And it's a sunny day here too ladies&#128525;&#128525;
> Hope you are all well today xx
> I've been a bit busy this morning so just getting on now


Who has been a naughty molly??????


----------



## elvisfan4life

cobaltblue said:


> Here's a random question for you, didn't think it was worth starting it's own topic, but do any of you lovely ladies have the scotchgrain clippers?
> 
> I would love to know what you use them for, carry on/hold luggage and if you get any use out of them day to day?


I don't have the ones you mean but i do have the birds nest small clipper which i use for day trips


----------



## cobaltblue

elvisfan4life said:


> I don't have the ones you mean but i do have the birds nest small clipper which i use for day trips




I loved the leopard clippers!! I'm gutted I never managed to get one.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I don't have the ones you mean but i do have the birds nest small clipper which i use for day trips




Please do not show me any more of your bags on here Elvis lol!
Hubby thinks I've gone handbag crazy!!!!!!!
Your birds nest clipper is lovely and a really handy bag for going away with.
All your bags are lovely!!!!!!
I've stopped looking at your albums coz they are just too tempting
DH was asking me how you ever manage to use them all? He is soooooo inquisitive &#128540;&#128540; but obviously doesn't know ladies well enough 
Not how I used the word, ladies......................


----------



## elvisfan4life

cobaltblue said:


> I loved the leopard clippers!! I'm gutted I never managed to get one.


Awww they were such a bargain for £250 i got the tote to....thanks to a lovely Irish lady on here who tracked me one down at HOF belfast


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Please do not show me any more of your bags on here Elvis lol!
> Hubby thinks I've gone handbag crazy!!!!!!!
> Your birds nest clipper is lovely and a really handy bag for going away with.
> All your bags are lovely!!!!!!
> I've stopped looking at your albums coz they are just too tempting
> DH was asking me how you ever manage to use them all? He is soooooo inquisitive &#128540;&#128540; but obviously doesn't know ladies well enough
> Not how I used the word, ladies......................


There are 365. Days in the year right?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> There are 365. Days in the year right?




LOVL! Good answer Elvis


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Dont be letting her off the hook!!!




Hee hee; busy again so far, dear ladies ...!

I've had the last of our group Take Back the Reins riding lessons this morning, which was a wonderful shady hack in the woods ...   I haven't ridden for over 12 years and have loved the set of six lessons aimed at getting people back in the saddle.  Tbh, I've just loved brushing the horses, tacking up and being around horses again - not to mention chopsing with the other ladies over a coffee afterwards!  My DDs are so thrilled that I ride the same horses as they do (not sure the equines feel the same way, but I butter them up with Polos after their ordeal!) 

Off to the vet's later, but I will try at least to get the photos taken of my purchases before I go ...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sounds lovely Mayfly, I've never really went horse riding but I'm sure it's great fun


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> I don't have the ones you mean but i do have the birds nest small clipper which i use for day trips




That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee; busy again so far, dear ladies ...!
> 
> I've had the last of our group Take Back the Reins riding lessons this morning, which was a wonderful shady hack in the woods ...   I haven't ridden for over 12 years and have loved the set of six lessons aimed at getting people back in the saddle.  Tbh, I've just loved brushing the horses, tacking up and being around horses again - not to mention chopsing with the other ladies over a coffee afterwards!  My DDs are so thrilled that I ride the same horses as they do (not sure the equines feel the same way, but I butter them up with Polos after their ordeal!)
> 
> Off to the vet's later, but I will try at least to get the photos taken of my purchases before I go ...


Get that camera charged you,must have loads to show us


----------



## wee drop o bush

I was SOOO good there, there was left over chicken curry & chips from last nights Chinese which I binned instead of eating them as I was tempted to


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Sounds lovely Mayfly, I've never really went horse riding but I'm sure it's great fun




I felt like a jelly baby on the first lesson but it did come back (God, did I hurt the second week!)  Horses are such honest, amazing animals - we could learn a lot from them, I always think ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee; busy again so far, dear ladies ...!
> 
> I've had the last of our group Take Back the Reins riding lessons this morning, which was a wonderful shady hack in the woods ...   I haven't ridden for over 12 years and have loved the set of six lessons aimed at getting people back in the saddle.  Tbh, I've just loved brushing the horses, tacking up and being around horses again - not to mention chopsing with the other ladies over a coffee afterwards!  My DDs are so thrilled that I ride the same horses as they do (not sure the equines feel the same way, but I butter them up with Polos after their ordeal!)
> 
> Off to the vet's later, but I will try at least to get the photos taken of my purchases before I go ...




Mayfly get those pictures on here and stop making excuses!!
Elvis and I are fed up waiting to see them.
Wish I had as good a social life as you do LOVL!
Come on, we are waiting


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I was SOOO good there, there was left over chicken curry & chips from last nights Chinese which I binned instead of eating them as I was tempted to




Good girl wee drop. 10 out of 10 for resisting temptation &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Molly, I am feeling very virtuous :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Molly, I am feeling very virtuous :giggles:




:giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Off to the fracture clinic tis morning....will ring mum to see how she is doing when i get back

Sky here is a weird colour this morning think the storm is about to hit..keep safe everyone


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Off to the fracture clinic tis morning....will ring mum to see how she is doing when i get back
> 
> Sky here is a weird colour this morning think the storm is about to hit..keep safe everyone




Morning Elvis,
Good luck at the fracture clinic and hope your mum is much better when you ring. Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Poppet46

elvisfan4life said:


> I don't have the ones you mean but i do have the birds nest small clipper which i use for day trips


Bag twins!  I love this bag and have use it both casually or as a weekender - snaffled it when it went in the m.com sale


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Off to the fracture clinic tis morning....will ring mum to see how she is doing when i get back
> 
> Sky here is a weird colour this morning think the storm is about to hit..keep safe everyone




Good luck


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Good luck




Morning wee drop! How's you today?


----------



## cobaltblue

Good luck at the fracture clinic Elvis!




Poppet46 said:


> Bag twins!  I love this bag and have use it both casually or as a weekender - snaffled it when it went in the m.com sale




I am very jealous I was too slow off the mark unfortunately  

I am thinking about using the small clipper as a changing bag, it's so hard to find one that hasn't got cupcakes all over it or isn't covered in Cath style flowers that DH wouldn't mind carrying.

This is our first so I'm not sure if I'm missing something glaringly obvious about why I would need a 'changing bag' as opposed to just a biggish bag.

I also like the idea that the clippers are so hardy.

Thoughts much appreciated as maternity leave has given me too much time to think/shop!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im mobile excuse the awful legs you have been warned


----------



## wee drop o bush

That's good news! (Isn't it?)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Im mobile excuse the awful legs you have been warned




Oh for goodness sake Elvis!!!
Is it any more comfortable with the strapping/whatever it's called on?
Were you kept waiting ages?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh for goodness sake Elvis!!!
> Is it any more comfortable with the strapping/whatever it's called on?
> Were you kept waiting ages?




To least you can get about a little bit Hun so that's good news


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> To least you can get about a little bit Hun so that's good news




Sorry: At least!!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Was there from 8.3o to 1pm not too bad had more xrays and mri scans. Its so much easier to walk supports under my toes just very heavy and its so warm


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Was there from 8.3o to 1pm not too bad had more xrays and mri scans. Its so much easier to walk supports under my toes just very heavy and its so warm




Goodness that was quite a wait!! Glad you can walk now tho but I'm sure it is warm especially in this weather


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Im mobile excuse the awful legs you have been warned


oh dear but at least a mild improvement!
Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Goodness that was quite a wait!! Glad you can walk now tho but I'm sure it is warm especially in this weather




That's all the excuse you need for (a few) long G&Ts


----------



## Poppet46

Blimey Elvis!  Have you got the heat wave where you are?  Hope you (and mum) are on the mend soon


----------



## mills

Excellent! They gave you a boot Elvis! About time I say, should have had that ages ago.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> Excellent! They gave you a boot Elvis! About time I say, should have had that ages ago.



Thx hun yes makes walking so much easier...had a lot,less pain in my ankle and calves in bed last night too...the consultant i saw yesterday was great spent half an hour talking about my x rays and answering questions so different from all the other visits...and told me any problems to make an appointment at his clinic at the hospital direct not to go to my gp...phew


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well its like a monsoon outside here ...had lightening during the night ..hope thats gone

Be careful everyone


----------



## Izzybet

We had the thunder and lightening too over night, which caused the neighbours dog to bark along with all the thunder rumbles...
It's not raining now but it looks rather grey  but the weather man says it will be sunny this afternoon  yippee


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Off to the fracture clinic tis morning....will ring mum to see how she is doing when i get back
> 
> Sky here is a weird colour this morning think the storm is about to hit..keep safe everyone




I hope it went well, elvis and that your mum is feeling better.

Lots of rain, but no storm, here ...

Ooh - just seen your update; fab news re. the boot and so pleased you're getting proper treatment now, not just another gp referral! Take care of yourself ...  xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies
Hope no one was badly affected by the overnight weather across there?
Just been warm & muggy here so far and looking very dull 
Elvis, hope the boot helped and the pain is not so bad after some support
Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies
> Hope no one was badly affected by the overnight weather across there?
> Just been warm & muggy here so far and looking very dull
> Elvis, hope the boot helped and the pain is not so bad after some support
> Have a nice day everyone xx




It rained like merry hell this morning, but I shipped (almost literally!) my poor girls off to riding - to be fair, they seemed to enjoy it more than when it's baking hot!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, ladies xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Still waiting on your pics.......


----------



## elvisfan4life

Watching rory darren and gmac in the golf


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Watching rory darren and gmac in the golf




So are we Elvis - well hubby is while I'm browsing lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Still waiting on your pics.......




I think we are on to a loser here Elvis, don't think she is going to oblige


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Still waiting on your pics.......




You ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> I think we are on to a loser here Elvis, don't think she is going to oblige




And you ...

Are a pair of cheeky tinkers!!   XX

I'll try to get some sneaky pics taken whilst DH is snoozing in front of the cricket!  XX


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> And you ...
> 
> Are a pair of cheeky tinkers!!   XX
> 
> I'll try to get some sneaky pics taken whilst DH is snoozing in front of the cricket!  XX



HEE! HEE! We have to try something to get you moving lol!
Get them on quick while he's snoozing xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> HEE! HEE! We have to try something to get you moving lol!
> 
> Get them on quick while he's snoozing xx




It wakes from its slumbers ... But I shall sneak off ere long ... 

The lighting will be a bit duff, as it's really gloomy today and the electric lights make them look very different ...


----------



## riffraff

Hope all the UK ladies are OK and there hasn't been any flooding. We could do with a storm here, it was very hot and muggy wandering around today.  Discovered our laundry room has a drying cabinet, OMG best invention EVER! Amazing what makes us women happy


----------



## Wombatjoey

Has anyone bought from a website 'hardly ever worn it'?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Wombatjoey said:


> Has anyone bought from a website 'hardly ever worn it'?



Sorry, can't help you on that one but maybe someone on here has experience with them. Prob more likely to get some replies on week days 
Good luck


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> It wakes from its slumbers ... But I shall sneak off ere long ...
> 
> The lighting will be a bit duff, as it's really gloomy today and the electric lights make them look very different ...



We dont care we just want to see them!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> We dont care we just want to see them!!!!




OMG Elvis, do you think we're going to see them at last????????
Awaited with baited breath lol!


----------



## Mayfly285

The build up really isn't worth the outcome, I assure you, ladies!!  I'm going to be hounded by all and sundry very soon, so I'll grab the few that I bought on my trips down and back from Kent and see if I can at least get a few pics for you to see!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> The build up really isn't worth the outcome, I assure you, ladies!!  I'm going to be hounded by all and sundry very soon, so I'll grab the few that I bought on my trips down and back from Kent and see if I can at least get a few pics for you to see!




Thanks so much Mayfly. Can't wait to see X


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thunder and lightening here now


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's still nice here in North Antrim, no rain yet 
Stay safe Ladies  
My DH's cousin went ahead and cancelled the Croke Park hotel in Dublin as we didn't feel like looking at an empty stadium  She got a full refund and all I can say is Hell Slap it up the hotel! 
They offered us a free 4 course meal and we said we wanted to think about it, when my DH contacted them to say yes they rescinded the offer. They obviously had thought that the GB concert would go ahead after all. So now they've had to give a full refund. So my S-I-L is looking around to see what's on offer in Norn Iron


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> The build up really isn't worth the outcome, I assure you, ladies!!  I'm going to be hounded by all and sundry very soon, so I'll grab the few that I bought on my trips down and back from Kent and see if I can at least get a few pics for you to see!




Yay! :snack:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> It's still nice here in North Antrim, no rain yet
> Stay safe Ladies
> My DH's cousin went ahead and cancelled the Croke Park hotel in Dublin as we didn't feel like looking at an empty stadium  She got a full refund and all I can say is Hell Slap it up the hotel!
> They offered us a free 4 course meal and we said we wanted to think about it, when my DH contacted them to say yes they rescinded the offer. They obviously had thought that the GB concert would go ahead after all. So now they've had to give a full refund. So my S-I-L is looking around to see what's on offer in Norn Iron




Just right wee drop. There would be little point in staring out at an empty stadium and seeing as the hotel weren't cooperating best to cancel and get refund 
I'm sure you'll find somewhere nice to stay in Norn Iron instead


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Wet & miserable here! No sunshine for us today again


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wet & miserable here! No sunshine for us today again




Sunny here now - I've just done a mega fast reveal as I'm sprinting out to a surprise 50th!!


----------



## mills

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx hun yes makes walking so much easier...had a lot,less pain in my ankle and calves in bed last night too...the consultant i saw yesterday was great spent half an hour talking about my x rays and answering questions so different from all the other visits...and told me any problems to make an appointment at his clinic at the hospital direct not to go to my gp...phew



So good to hear the boot is providing at least a little relief, and the Dr you saw is beginning to restore some faith in the health system... What a nightmare it has been, let's hope you've reached the turning point now. Great care makes all the difference.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> I'll grab the few that I bought on my trips down and back from Kent and see if I can at least get a few pics for you to see!



Off to see now!!!

So what you mean is this is just your last few buys and there are loads more undisclosed buys for us to see!??????? Album!!,


----------



## elvisfan4life

mills said:


> So good to hear the boot is providing at least a little relief, and the Dr you saw is beginning to restore some faith in the health system... What a nightmare it has been, let's hope you've reached the turning point now. Great care makes all the difference.



It does i feel so much better now and know it is,healing at along last


----------



## Lipsmackin

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


Hello have just joined purse forum, does anyone know where I can buy small red suffolk mulberry bag.


----------



## NY2005

Lipsmackin said:


> Hello have just joined purse forum, does anyone know where I can buy small red suffolk mulberry bag.


Morning lipsmackin, wheelers of loughborough had some left yesterday at 50pc off , not sure what colours though, give them a call


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies
Hope you are all well 
Elvis, hope your foot is improving well and your Mum is feeling a lot better by now xx


----------



## Slowhand

Good morning to all the poorly people here  hoping you will be on the mend very soon . X


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies
> Hope you are all well
> Elvis, hope your foot is improving well and your Mum is feeling a lot better by now xx



Mum is up out of bed in her clothes for the first time in a week so fingers crossed she is on the mend


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Mum is up out of bed in her clothes for the first time in a week so fingers crossed she is on the mend




Ahh that's good then Elvis, sounds like she is on the mend & hope she is back to normal very soon


----------



## riffraff

Good morning Ladies, how's everyone today?


----------



## Mayfly285

Lipsmackin said:


> Hello have just joined purse forum, does anyone know where I can buy small red suffolk mulberry bag.




Hi Lipsmackin; welcome to the Mulberry forum! 

I can highly recommend Wheeler's of Loughborough - I rang them last year and they talked through the bags they had in stock and mailed out my choice very carefully packaged.  Good luck finding your Suffolk - let us know if you do!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Mum is up out of bed in her clothes for the first time in a week so fingers crossed she is on the mend




That's great news, elvis!   I hope you are getting about more easily now, too XX


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yay well done Rory!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Yep, well done to the wee fella from Norn Irn!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yay for another Norn Iron win


----------



## elvisfan4life

Will raise a black bush to him now


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Will raise a black bush to him now




Good idea. A wee hot toddie would be nice!


----------



## Fommom

Saw a pic of jagermeister being poured into claret jug last night! Young folk these days!! Have a pic of myself somewhere with Rory's US trophy-about 3 stone heavier so am not sharing it!! Fingers crossed I'll get a look at this one too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> Saw a pic of jagermeister being poured into claret jug last night! Young folk these days!! Have a pic of myself somewhere with Rory's US trophy-about 3 stone heavier so am not sharing it!! Fingers crossed I'll get a look at this one too!


Aw that would be brilliant post a pic of it please


----------



## laura81

Well after a couple of false starts, I'm now on my way to NYC!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Safe trip and have lots of fun laura


----------



## wee drop o bush

laura81 said:


> Well after a couple of false starts, I'm now on my way to NYC!




Yay! Bon Voyage


----------



## riffraff

laura81 said:


> Well after a couple of false starts, I'm now on my way to NYC!


 
Safe trip and enjoy x


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Is it weird buying 3+ variations of the same bag? Because I'm soon to be very guilty of doing so.


----------



## wee drop o bush

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Is it weird buying 3+ variations of the same bag? Because I'm soon to be very guilty of doing so.




If it's weird then we are all weird here :giggles:

Morning ladies


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning weedrop


----------



## Mayfly285

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Is it weird buying 3+ variations of the same bag? Because I'm soon to be very guilty of doing so.




Meet another Weirdo, LPD!


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> Well after a couple of false starts, I'm now on my way to NYC!




Have a wonderful trip, laura; this could become a permanent move?  Keep safe and let us know how it all goes!  Exciting times!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Elvis' and Mayfly


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Elvis' and Mayfly




Morning (eek, afternoon, now!) to you too, dear wee drop, elvis, Molly ... 

I feel as though I'm chasing my proverbial tail today - dipping in and out of this forum is just about keeping me sane! Bless you all for that!


----------



## Fommom

At last it's sunny enough in co down for even me to sit outside!! Long may it last!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Hahaha, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one. I've bought 3 medium Dorsets because they are practical for books for university etc. 

Also weather is lovely in Denmark for a change. Very sunny and hot! Enjoyed a good softice earlier today.


----------



## CPrincessUK

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Is it weird buying 3+ variations of the same bag? Because I'm soon to be very guilty of doing so.



Ummm no!!
Hehehe. Totally normal in my opinion.
If it's nice buy it twice or three times or 8 even!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

No molly today??


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> No molly today??




No, I just sent her a wee PM saying I hope she's ok. How are you and your wee mammy Elvis'?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi weedrop....mammy was back at the docs by taxi yesterday but is feeling a wee bit better ...she is moaning the good weather will be over by the time she goes out again and that she is misssing the red sails week

Hope you are feeling better too? Foot is getting there slowly

Hope all is ok with you molly


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Ummm no!!
> 
> Hehehe. Totally normal in my opinion.
> 
> If it's nice buy it twice or three times or 8 even!!!




I can't possibly imagine which particular bag you have in mind, dear CP!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi weedrop....mammy was back at the docs by taxi yesterday but is feeling a wee bit better ...she is moaning the good weather will be over by the time she goes out again and that she is misssing the red sails week
> 
> Hope you are feeling better too? Foot is getting there slowly
> 
> Hope all is ok with you molly




Best wishes to your mum, dear elvis, and I hope your foot is bearing up in this hot weather xx


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Elvis' and Mayfly




Good morning, wee drop!  Mad day of silageing here today (I only have to do the packed lunch, but tension is in the air!)  We were TB tested earlier this week - another fraught day ... 

I hope you're well today? XX


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Good morning, wee drop!  Mad day of silageing here today (I only have to do the packed lunch, but tension is in the air!)  We were TB tested earlier this week - another fraught day ...
> 
> I hope you're well today? XX




Oh the dreaded silage cut!  
I hope it goes well for you, thankfully we no longer have cattle so TB is not an issue, which is a good job as this farm is a badger haven. In late spring the badger cubs race each other through the fields and down into our yard. Of course Judy tries to catch them  thankfully she never does or she's be a sorry Pomeranian.
Thankfully our first cut is over.
My m-i-l used to do the whole 'feed a tribe of hungry, dirty, sweaty {stinky} men at 10 am, 12 noon, 3pm, 6pm and then a late supper around 10pm 
So did my grandmother and my auntie. When we got married thankfully my DH said that the shared silage cut was a carry-on and has used a silage contractor ever since :greengrin:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw my doctor today and he's put me on a weeks course of Clarithromycin and told me to keep an eye on my peak flow. I should feel more like myself soon


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh the dreaded silage cut!
> I hope it goes well for you, thankfully we no longer have cattle so TB is not an issue, which is a good job as this farm is a badger haven. In late spring the badger cubs race each other through the fields and down into our yard. Of course Judy tries to catch them  thankfully she never does or she's be a sorry Pomeranian.
> Thankfully our first cut is over.
> My m-i-l used to do the whole 'feed a tribe of hungry, dirty, sweaty {stinky} men at 10 am, 12 noon, 3pm, 6pm and then a late supper around 10pm
> So did my grandmother and my auntie. When we got married thankfully my DH said that the shared silage cut was a carry-on and has used a silage contractor ever since :greengrin:




Ooh - the single packed lunch looks a doddle in comparison with your mil's feeding regime! DH normally has a cooked midday dinner, but today he'll be on the silage clamp whilst others drive in and out with the trailers ...

TB is indeed a real issue here but I have to confess to a guilty "Aah!" at the image of the cubs racing into your yard!  Poor Judy would certainly come a prize cropper if she went near them, though ...  

I hope you feel a lot better with your new medication, dear wee drop; take care of yourself ...  xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you. 
Judy is 13 &1/2 so her days of chasing badgers are mostly over, she sleeps 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a lot now but is still a happy little dog


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you.
> Judy is 13 &1/2 so her days of chasing badgers are mostly over, she sleeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot now but is still a happy little dog




Oooh - she is sooo adorable!  What a little sweetheart! :love eyes:


----------



## Mayfly285

A select group of our ladies, enjoying the sunshine and a cooling breeze ...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lovely! You look like you have a few British Friesians in your herd  
That's what my grandfather had, he loved them though he had a few Ayrshires to 'sweeten the milk' as he said it. I had no allergies or asthma growing up, if he was alive today he'd be giving me glasses of unpasteurised 'sweet' milk to make me better  
I miss him and my grandmother they died in 1991 & 1992 respectively :cry:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Our lovely Molly is feeliimg under the weather so big hugs to her...get much better soon and dont be trying to do too much


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Lovely! You look like you have a few British Friesians in your herd
> That's what my grandfather had, he loved them though he had a few Ayrshires to 'sweeten the milk' as he said it. I had no allergies or asthma growing up, if he was alive today he'd be giving me glasses of unpasteurised 'sweet' milk to make me better
> I miss him and my grandmother they died in 1991 & 1992 respectively :cry:



Aw bless your heart

Lovely cows mayfly


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you.
> Judy is 13 &1/2 so her days of chasing badgers are mostly over, she sleeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot now but is still a happy little dog



Wee dote


----------



## wee drop o bush

I sent Molly our best wishes and a virtual hug


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Lovely! You look like you have a few British Friesians in your herd
> That's what my grandfather had, he loved them though he had a few Ayrshires to 'sweeten the milk' as he said it. I had no allergies or asthma growing up, if he was alive today he'd be giving me glasses of unpasteurised 'sweet' milk to make me better
> I miss him and my grandmother they died in 1991 & 1992 respectively :cry:




I think they're all Holstein Friesians now - some of them go back many generations and it's funny how they inherit character and personality from their mother's line!  All of the milk we drink comes straight from the tank - I'm sure it's done my girls the power of good! 

Bless you - we never forget those we love ...


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Our lovely Molly is feeliimg under the weather so big hugs to her...get much better soon and dont be trying to do too much




+1 xx  I've sent a message, too ... XX


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Aw bless your heart
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely cows mayfly




Thank you elvis; it's a bit out of focus as the wind was blowing my iPad about!


----------



## HMGN

Mayfly285 said:


> A select group of our ladies, enjoying the sunshine and a cooling breeze ...
> 
> View attachment 2694782


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Mayfly285

HMGN said:


> Gorgeous girls!




Thank you, dear HMGN; they look a lot more cool and a lot less stressed than I do, that's for sure!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I can't possibly imagine which particular bag you have in mind, dear CP!



hahaha


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> hahaha




I think you've been a Bit of an Influence on me, in this department, dear CP!


----------



## Fommom

And me CP! I "only" have two though! Not that I'm complaining as I never thought I'd ever even have one!! I'd like a chocolate one and a bright green one and a red one and a feathered friends one and a grey one and purple one and....!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I think you've been a Bit of an Influence on me, in this department, dear CP!



a good influence!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> And me CP! I "only" have two though! Not that I'm complaining as I never thought I'd ever even have one!! I'd like a chocolate one and a bright green one and a red one and a feathered friends one and a grey one and purple one and....!!!


in my opinion one can never have enough bayswaters!!
a work colleague commented yesterday..... not ANOTHER mulberry bag. I didn't realise that people were busy minding my business! hahahahahaha. I am busy doing my work!
What I didn't say was that I haven't used all of them as yet (in this particular workplace). oops.....


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> a good influence!!!




Mais oui!   I have to say that I adore my little collection - especially my choc, for some reason.  For every day, I tend to grab my oak sbs - same DNA, different size and weight!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Quiet on here
Afternoon ladies
And special hugs to our molly


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies 
I was busy with my mum today & then when I came home I spent ages building a fan, which is a sweaty, sweary process


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have a fan on too weedrop...papers are flying all over my desk but im sooooo hot

Did you have a nice lunch with your mammy?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Saw the coast on itv the other night and they had cakes at the tea room at ballintoy aw the memories my dad used to love it there and the lady always cut him a huge slab of cake that would do 4 ploughmen!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went to Ballintoy with my mummy, it's a gorgeous day here  
Then tonight I BBQd homemade burgers and we sat outside


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awwww well jealous

I am making SW burgers with 5% fat mince and mini babybel light cheese in the middle for supper


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwww well jealous
> 
> I am making SW burgers with 5% fat mince and mini babybel light cheese in the middle for supper




My burgers were 5% fat mince too with light Leerdammer slices on them :giggles: 
I must try the light mini baby bell in the center, I bet that's nice! &#128523;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Poor Judy is finding the heat difficult, she's not great at the moment and her legs keep slipping on the wooden floor. Poor thing, but she can still walk well enough. If I have to I'll get her one of those wheeled harness so she can dander about on those, I'd also get a dog stroller to take her out in on walks. I don't give a sh*t what people would think


----------



## Fommom

We used to use a doggie sling for some of our older yorkies. It meant that they could still come for a walk with the younger ones. Mum bought it in florida-it was a great idea!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying this blistering heat!!!! I certainly am not although I wouldn't want to deprive anyone who loves it, I just can't stick it at all!!! :too hot:
I see you've relented and bought a fan wee drop  we couldn't do without ours at the mo!

No doubt by next week the weather will be back to our Norn Iron usual summers so I am living in hope &#128540;

Just coming on now to say Hello to everyone as I've a starvation morning tomorrow before I go for scan so will be a totally grumpy old mare lol! Bad enough not feeling good without having to starve..................

Everybody take care & enjoy whatever you are enjoying and thanks so much for all the lovely messages and thought from my lovely friends on TPF 

I have a lot of catching up to do after tomorrow but I'm sure you will all be  pleased to know I haven't even had any interest in purchasing,or for that matter even looking at anything mulberry this week..........
Now that is bad, even for me lmao! Going to have to change my signature Elvis&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
Going to try and catch up on a few posts before I go back to my haven which is bed..............


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hiya Molly!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> We used to use a doggie sling for some of our older yorkies. It meant that they could still come for a walk with the younger ones. Mum bought it in florida-it was a great idea!!




What's a doggie sling?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Hiya Molly!




Hi wee drop
Just getting ready for bed and this pinged through. Should have turned iPad off :silly me: lol
Nite Nite  for now and I hope you are having a great time with your mummy being with you  xx


----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> What's a doggie sling?



It's like a baby sling but for wee dogs. Ours looked a bit like this.


----------



## Gracie12

Molly - sorry to hear you've been poorly - hope your scan goes ok tomorrow x

Elvis - how's that foot of yours?  Not caught up with all the chat, but has your Mum been ill too?

Wee drop - hope you're feeling ok and have been making sure those boys get fed!!! Btw when do the ewes get to come off their post lamb diet?!

St Petersburg was a beautiful city, managed to find an attic apartment in the centre, very charming, kind of like Paris.  I won't be going full-time, so for a while will have a kind of holiday home in Russia!


----------



## Gracie12

Fommom said:


> It's like a baby sling but for wee dogs. Ours looked a bit like this.
> View attachment 2696465



That is too cute! Is your avatar one if your dogs in a mulberry??? Sooo funny!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for the dog sling picture  what a cutie


----------



## Fommom

Gracie12 said:


> That is too cute! Is your avatar one if your dogs in a mulberry??? Sooo funny!




Yep. That's my baby! She was the very first thing in my mulberry!


----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for the dog sling picture  what a cutie




That's a pic from t'internet but ours was very similar-except was Mickey Mouse patterned!! And we sometimes had two dogs in it!! They honestly loved it as it meant they could still be included in "walkies". This is 10 years or so ago when my mum bred yorkies so we had quite a few!! It was great!! There's nothing as cute as a yorkie pup!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I know (I Covered Judys ears when I said that) 
Here is my friends Yorkie puppy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Though Poms are my extra special favourite


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly thoughts and prayers for your scan tomorrow


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Those fans are well worth it! Cant sleep without mine.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Molly: good luck on the scan!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Molly,thnking of you today hope all( goes well get plenty,of rest over the weekend


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thank you all very much ladies 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend 
Elvis hope your foot is improving every day 
Wee drop hope you have a lovely weekend with your mum 
Gracie I'm so glad you enjoyed your time away but are not leaving us to go off to Russia just yet  thanks for your good wishes 
Mayfly I'm sure you enjoyed the peace this week,  not being hounded to show us pics lol!
Everyone else enjoy the sunshine while it lasts and happy shopping over the weekend 
I'm off to grump about food now until about 3 pm or however long they keep me waiting after my appt time    I have had a cup of tea & some fruit to keep me going, or should I say to get me out of bed! LOVL


----------



## Fommom

wee drop o bush said:


> I know (I Covered Judys ears when I said that)
> Here is my friends Yorkie puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696599
> 
> Though Poms are my extra special favourite




Beautiful puppy!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks ladies 
I'm off now to Fermanagh, behave yourselves while I'm away!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Molly: good luck on the scan!




Thanks so much LaPetiteDanoise.
I just noticed your post now


----------



## Mayfly285

Molly: thinking of you today and hoping the scan goes well.  Take care :hug: xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks ladies
> I'm off now to Fermanagh, behave yourselves while I'm away!




Enjoy Fermanagh wee drop! We will try to be good while you are away.
Have a great time


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Molly: thinking of you today and hoping the scan goes well.  Take care :hug: xx




Thanks so much Mayfly
Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Hi mulberry-ladies  I have developed a latex allergy, so my usual Havaianas have to go, and Birkenstocks contain latex as well so they are not an option.

Therefore I am considering the Mulberry jelly flip flops, but I'm wondering what they are made of? What exactly is 'jelly' material wise? And last, if anyone have these; are they comfy?

x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hi mulberry-ladies  I have developed a latex allergy, so my usual Havaianas have to go, and Birkenstocks contain latex as well so they are not an option.
> 
> Therefore I am considering the Mulberry jelly flip flops, but I'm wondering what they are made of? What exactly is 'jelly' material wise? And last, if anyone have these; are they comfy?
> 
> x




Hi,
I think wee drop has these sandals but she is not on at the minute
Hopefully when she returns she will be able to help you (that's if I've got this right lol)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies 
I'm so tired, but it's a good tired after a wonderful weekend 





Copenhagen I have the black jelly sandals and they are lovely, I wear them a lot. They are not quite the same to wear as leather or canvas but you quickly get used to them.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm so tired, but it's a good tired after a wonderful weekend
> View attachment 2699198
> 
> View attachment 2699199
> 
> 
> Copenhagen I have the black jelly sandals and they are lovely, I wear them a lot. They are not quite the same to wear as leather or canvas but you quickly get used to them.




Good weekend then wee drop?
So glad you had a lovely time and hope you recover from your tiredness 
Looks lovely & see you enjoyed a cocktail or 3 lol!
Lovely to have you back :happy dance:  ( like I could lmao)


----------



## Gracie12

Lily looks as though she had a good time!! Is that a Marguerita??

Molly - how are you doing? How was your scan?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> Lily looks as though she had a good time!! Is that a Marguerita??
> 
> Molly - how are you doing? How was your scan?




Hi Gracie, I'm ok thanks, hope you are well? I won't know scan results for a while as have to wait for appt with my oncologist so dear knows when that will be. They don't rush themselves usually


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good luck for that Molly 
Lily did indeed have a good time and the cocktail was a Sapphire Breeze, which is Bombay Sapphire, Triple Sec, Grenadine syrup and pink grapefruit juice. Yumm! &#128523;&#10024;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Good luck for that Molly
> Lily did indeed have a good time and the cocktail was a Sapphire Breeze, which is Bombay Sapphire, Triple Sec, Grenadine syrup and pink grapefruit juice. Yumm! &#128523;&#10024;




Oh you are naughty wee drop but I like you lmao!
Great to get away for a wee break 
Nice to have you back tho.........


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Molly, it may be raining but I'm still sweating like a whore in church 
The Clarithromycin seem to be helping a bit, but the sweating when I eat and sleep still hasn't gone away. But I'm only on day four, hopefully by Wednesday I'll be even better 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Molly, it may be raining but I'm still sweating like a whore in church
> The Clarithromycin seem to be helping a bit, but the sweating when I eat and sleep still hasn't gone away. But I'm only on day four, hopefully by Wednesday I'll be even better
> How are you feeling?



LOVL at you! Do you always go to church to be on TPF???????
You have had a time if it with that horrible infection. Hopefully this course of antibiotics  will clear it up.
It may be something to do with the meds you are on that are making you sweat. My dd gets all hot & sweats when she eats too and I think it is def some of her meds cause it. Def not her age lol! As with you of course :grin: 
I can't take clarithromycin at all! They make me feel totally Yuck!
Fingers crossed you'll be better very soon 
I'm fine at the mo thanks


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good glad you are fine 
The Clarithromycin leaves a nasty taste in your mouth, especially when I wake up


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm so tired, but it's a good tired after a wonderful weekend
> View attachment 2699198
> 
> View attachment 2699199
> 
> 
> Copenhagen I have the black jelly sandals and they are lovely, I wear them a lot. They are not quite the same to wear as leather or canvas but you quickly get used to them.




Glad you had a fab time, wee drop; that cocktail looks absolutely delicious, as does Miss Lily!  xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you. Miss Lily gets admired no matter where she goes  &#128150;


----------



## Gracie12

'Sweating like a whore in church' - I nearly fell off my chair!! What is it with you Irish girls and church?!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> 'Sweating like a whore in church' - I nearly fell off my chair!! What is it with you Irish girls and church?!!




:lolots:
Nope I wasn't sending that from Church, it's a saying. If you're really sweating and under pressure you say 'you are sweating like a whore in church' :girlwhack:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> :lolots:
> Nope I wasn't sending that from Church, it's a saying. If you're really sweating and under pressure you say 'you are sweating like a whore in church' :girlwhack:




Roflmao wee drop! How stupid am I 
They mustn't say that in North Down Hee! Hee! Hee!


----------



## Gracie12

I guessed it was a saying - I've just never heard it before!! Made me chuckle!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Gracie12 said:


> 'Sweating like a whore in church' - I nearly fell off my chair!! What is it with you Irish girls and church?!!




Gracie the last time I was in church was the day I got married & can't even remember the ministers name!!!! How bad am I (I'm going to have to ask DH, he may remember lol!)
Actually I think I might have been to a couple of weddings since then but you know what I mean.
&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> I guessed it was a saying - I've just never heard it before!! Made me chuckle!




My friend says it amongst other classics such as to wish people "all the hairy breast"


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Roflmao wee drop! How stupid am I
> They mustn't say that in North Down Hee! Hee! Hee!




You're not stupid, you're just from a slightly more refined area than North Antrim


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Now I have hear that one!!!! Not so posh down here after all&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Now I have hear that one!!!! Not so posh down here after all&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;




Heard might be a better word. I'm still laughing at the church thingy!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie12

'All the hairy breast!' - what the hell.........!! 

Jesus, Mary and Joseph what will you come out with next!?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> 'All the hairy breast!' - what the hell.........!!
> 
> Jesus, Mary and Joseph what will you come out with next!?




Gracie where are you from yourself? 
These are typically Norn Irish sayings


----------



## Gracie12

LOL - that's why I said it to tease you ladies!! I'm a home shires girl!! Though I did go to a convent school - not that that has anything to do with the price of eggs!!

Enough already with the sayings!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yeah well we all know what they say about convent girls!  :giggles:


----------



## ratrat

Quick Morning! to everybody, back from holiday still over 400 e-mails to go through...

Erm, OK so whore is sweating in church with hairy breast?  No idea what's going on here lol :lolots:

It's raining very heavily around here with lightning atm.

See you later


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Quick Morning! to everybody, back from holiday still over 400 e-mails to go through...
> 
> Erm, OK so whore is sweating in church with hairy breast?  No idea what's going on here lol :lolots:
> 
> It's raining very heavily around here with lightning atm.
> 
> See you later




Morning ladies
Ratrat hope you had a lovely holiday!
It's dull here and looks like it could rain anytime
Elvis, how is your foot? Hope it's improving Hun
Everyone have a good Monday and don't work too hard...............


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies
> Ratrat hope you had a lovely holiday!
> It's dull here and looks like it could rain anytime
> Elvis, how is your foot? Hope it's improving Hun
> Everyone have a good Monday and don't work too hard...............



Hi Molly, how are you today?? You Take care!!

and Yes thank you it was lovely all together


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi rattie


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi wee drop
Are you doing any sweating today???????&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
Sun is out here but not so warm 
Hope that chest is improving


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Where is our lovely Elvis?
Hope she is ok. Not like her not to be on here on a Monday morning
Hope you are ok Elvis & just busy, missing you


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi wee drop
> Are you doing any sweating today???????&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> Sun is out here but not so warm
> Hope that chest is improving




Thanks, it's sunny without being HOT&#128293;
The jury's still out on my chest, progress is slow.


----------



## wee drop o bush

How are you today?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> How are you today?




I'm not too bad at all thanks wee drop
Your chest is taking an awfully long time to clear up just be careful and don't be running about like a man woman) &#128540;&#128540;
We want you to get better ASAP&#128567;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Glad you're feeling a bit more like yourself Molly.
As for this oul' chest, I got asthma from a cold which turned into a chest infection and ever since even the slightest cold virus sets off an exacerbation which takes ages to clear. But the rest of the time it's well controlled


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning Mulberry Ladies
Hope you are all well this half sunny, half dull morning 
Since I got up we have had clouds drizzle and sun and that was only an hour ago!
Hoping it will stay dry rest of day 
to get washing dried. DH always seems to change bed on a dull morning and I'd far rather have sheets, duvet covers etc dried outside. Smell so fresh when they're ironed and on bed compared to the dryer.
Gosh, I've little to talk about ............. 
Have a good day


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Molly 
I cannot have a clothesline because anywhere I put it ends up with either the sheep grazing on it or them walking through it, the sheep love scratching on it and nibbling the clothes


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Molly
> I cannot have a clothesline because anywhere I put it ends up with either the sheep grazing on it or them walking through it, the sheep love scratching on it and nibbling the clothes




Lol wee drop! What naughty sheep you have&#128556; your dryer must be going ten to the dozen then!
My DH is obsessed with washing - OCD comes to mind, although I'm the one providing him with it, just wish he'd wait until there was enough at any one time to actually half fill the washing machine!!!! Then he wonders how our leccy bill is so much for two people!!!!!!!
How's that stinky chest of yours? Hopefully improving, although today it's really clammy again down here which of course doesn't help. &#128542;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly the electricity bill is outrageous!  
Chest is a bit better thanks


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly the electricity bill is outrageous!
> Chest is a bit better thanks


Glad to hear that wee drop, hopefully you'll be back to normal soon
So we're not the only ones with ginormous bills :greengrin:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm banned from using a tumble dryer! 
So it's socks over the radiators instead &#128533;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm banned from using a tumble dryer!
> So it's socks over the radiators instead &#128533;




Flipping heck wee drop, glad I don't live in your house if your not allowed to use the dryer lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

The DH likes to issue decrees and I tend to ignore them  :lolots:


----------



## Gracie12

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Molly
> I cannot have a clothesline because anywhere I put it ends up with either the sheep grazing on it or them walking through it, the sheep love scratching on it and nibbling the clothes



That's the ewes nibbling on your sheets 'cos you put them on a bloomin diet lol !!


----------



## ratrat

Morning ladies!  Wonder where is Elvis!??

How are you all today, still sunny around here - but rain predicted towards w/e (typical).

LOL re. tumble dryer, I have banned DH to go near it years ago, after he successfully reduced my cashmere sweaters into 5years old size.  Though it was nice to have full sets of new sweaters with his credit card afterwards 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies, 
Sunny here at the mo but I think it's to be showery later & maybe a wet weekend ahead here two. Just hope they've got it wrong (like they usually do)
Laughing at your DH and the cashmere sweaters ratrat! my hubby washed 2 of mine in with his jeans thinking coz they were dark they'd be fine. Well the air was blue when I caught him bringing them out! But unlike you I didn't get the privilege of buying new ones. He just said the winter was nearly over & I wouldn't really need them!! Cheek!
I will have to start thinking about ordering some lol!
Rant over and hope everyone is well.
Have a Nice Day Now


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gracie12 said:


> That's the ewes nibbling on your sheets 'cos you put them on a bloomin diet lol !!




:lolots: 
Morning ladies, tell me to stop snuggling Judy and get out of bed


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> :lolots:
> Morning ladies, tell me to stop snuggling Judy and get out of bed
> View attachment 2702383




Morning wee drop, stop snuggling Judy and get out of bed!!!l:lollots:
I'm quite sure you've been up for ages tending the sheep and obeying your husband. NOT!


----------



## wee drop o bush

But she's so snuggly and I don't want to disturb her :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> But she's so snuggly and I don't want to disturb her :giggles:




Oh so you are still in bed!
Lucky girl, wish I was but instead I'm sharing the sofa with my hairy monster who won't budge to let me out my feet up! These doggies are taking over :lollots
Mind you it's our own fault cox we let them : winks:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I know, my wee old girl is 13 &1/2 now and her legs are getting a bit unstable on slippy surfaces. But no matter, I just lift her and carry her more


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, my wee old girl is 13 &1/2 now and her legs are getting a bit unstable on slippy surfaces. But no matter, I just lift her and carry her more




You love and enjoy her for as long as you can. Carrying is good to save her wee legs bless her heart


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> You love and enjoy her for as long as you can. Carrying is good to save her wee legs bless her heart




Exactly


----------



## Gracie12

Hope you out of bed by now wee drop!

You gotta love the fur babies! Mine are so good when DH is home and so naughty for me and I know it's because I am too soft with them and they see him as the boss........ still it's good for DH to THINK he's the boss lol !!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Out of bed, the rams fed and the house cleaned  &#127775;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Out of bed, the rams fed and the house cleaned  &#127775;




Good girl wee drop, so long as you've got your duties all done a lie in doesn't do any harm at all &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm not a morning person and afternoon early evening is my most productive time so I go with the flow &#127775;


----------



## Mayfly285

Good morning, ladies!   Hot and sunny here on the south coast again - sadly, we travel back today, so not much chance of basking in it!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Mayfly 
It's cooler here but still muggy.


----------



## holleigh

Hi Ladies .. this is a little "out of no-where" but as I spy we have some little furry people lovers here I thought this clip might a-mews (!!!!) anyone who hasn't seen it - I could watch it over & over (in fact, if I need a little bright spot in my day .. Jazz Paws Kitten works every time) .. enjoy chums xxx's Holls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7zPAawAQgA


----------



## wee drop o bush

holleigh said:


> Hi Ladies .. this is a little "out of no-where" but as I spy we have some little furry people lovers here I thought this clip might a-mews (!!!!) anyone who hasn't seen it - I could watch it over & over (in fact, if I need a little bright spot in my day .. Jazz Paws Kitten works every time) .. enjoy chums xxx's Holls
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7zPAawAQgA




That is SO CUTE!


----------



## holleigh

wee drop o bush said:


> That is SO CUTE!



beyond cute WDOB .. i'm am quite obsessed with this video !!  even more so with number 93 on this list of cat pics (i now have it as my desktop background & chorttle each time i turn on the comp') xx


http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/best-cat-pictures#

The Cat With Buns





Why It Matters: Because of the buns! The buns.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Next doors ginger kitten has just murdered the baby blackbird nesting in my garden.....not happy.....


----------



## holleigh

elvisfan4life said:


> Next doors ginger kitten has just murdered the baby blackbird nesting in my garden.....not happy.....



My ginger cat did the same thing on Monday morning - even worse, he "kindly" brought it up to the bedroom to "share" it with me, I was not happy either !! xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww 
I'm allergic to cats but I really wish I wasn't because I adore them


----------



## Ser

holleigh said:


> Hi Ladies .. this is a little "out of no-where" but as I spy we have some little furry people lovers here I thought this clip might a-mews (!!!!) anyone who hasn't seen it - I could watch it over & over (in fact, if I need a little bright spot in my day .. Jazz Paws Kitten works every time) .. enjoy chums xxx's Holls
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7zPAawAQgA



Aww so cute


----------



## elvisfan4life

holleigh said:


> My ginger cat did the same thing on Monday morning - even worse, he "kindly" brought it up to the bedroom to "share" it with me, I was not happy either !! xx



Yes there are dead mice bodies littered in my garden too.....feel like throwing them over the fence....bloody cats


----------



## elvisfan4life

Horrid thunder and lightening here tonight....really heavy rain....and im on the train tomorrow to brum with my big boot with metal strips up them ho hum.....


----------



## Asbogirl

Well, wouldn't it be nice if there were some super bargains at Mulberry at Terminal 5 tomorrow; some  leftover sale items with the VAT knocked off too would lead me into temptation.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> That is SO CUTE!




That is so precious!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon ladies!  

Oh Elvis nice to find you, lol re. cat, we have two regular cats who treat our garden as their walking paths & toilet!  DH put some chilli powder once but they just changed the toilet place.

Anyway, sunny weather atm, rain tomorrow - we have put DD as provisional driver on my car ... white knuckle ride tomorrow!  Though she already told me off for steering wheel via inside holding position, as an expert  

This morning, after queuing 2hours+ (behind the spreadsheets) just managed to get hold of Cumberbatch-Hamlet tickets for August 2015!!  So, happy rat here  

Have a lovely w/e...!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Oh Elvis nice to find you, lol re. cat, we have two regular cats who treat our garden as their walking paths & toilet!  DH put some chilli powder once but they just changed the toilet place.
> 
> Anyway, sunny weather atm, rain tomorrow - we have put DD as provisional driver on my car ... white knuckle ride tomorrow!  Though she already told me off for steering wheel via inside holding position, as an expert
> 
> This morning, after queuing 2hours+ (behind the spreadsheets) just managed to get hold of Cumberbatch-Hamlet tickets for August 2015!!  So, happy rat here
> 
> Have a lovely w/e...!



Hello lovely ratters lol at DD she is keeping you in check these days not the other way round..enjoy your thestre trip lucky thing

Still pouring here yucky weekend ahead so will be cleaning...hoping mum might be well enough to come over for a stay soon...OH will go collect her as i still cant fly...6 weeks since i fractured my foot but could take another 6 to heal and have only had the boot fitted for 2weeks now...makes a huge diffence...limped all round birmingham yesterday though some fat man stood on my toes as i got off the train at new street!!,

Cant wait to get back on my power plate and start toning up...am all loose and floppy again

Have a lovely weekend one and all

Thinking of our lovely molly and sending huge hugs


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks so much Elvis xx
Just saying a quick Hello to everyone and hope you all have a lovely (if wet)weekend.
Speak to you all soon so take care in meantime xxx


----------



## Mayfly285

Wishing all you lovely ladies a relaxing and happy weekend - pity about the weather, but ... XX


----------



## Candysroom

Asbogirl said:


> Well, wouldn't it be nice if there were some super bargains at Mulberry at Terminal 5 tomorrow; some  leftover sale items with the VAT knocked off too would lead me into temptation.




Fingers crossed for you ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks so much Elvis xx
> Just saying a quick Hello to everyone and hope you all have a lovely (if wet)weekend.
> Speak to you all soon so take care in meantime xxx



You take care and give that man of yours a big hug from me too


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> You take care and give that man of yours a big hug from me too




Thanks Hun, hugs have been given


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's such a dreadful day here today&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> It's such a dreadful day here today&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;




Too right wee drop, just miserable  good day for Jim-jams and sofa 
Oh I've just seen a glimmer of sunshine peeking thru as I type 
Loving your brollies &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Same here ladies rain rain and more rain...


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have a surplus of nectarines and peaches, so I threw them in a an oven dish with raspberries, lemon juice and Demerara sugar then added crumble topping. Hopefully it'll taste ok, I thought it'd be nice after tea and be semi-healthy. I've lost 19lbs now&#10024;


----------



## Candysroom

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a surplus of nectarines and peaches, so I threw them in a an oven dish with raspberries, lemon juice and Demerara sugar then added crumble topping. Hopefully it'll taste ok, I thought it'd be nice after tea and be semi-healthy. I've lost 19lbs now&#10024;




Wee Drop that sounds really yummy! Delicious!


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> Wee Drop that sounds really yummy! Delicious!



+1! I'm drooling! (Pleasant image, that!)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a surplus of nectarines and peaches, so I threw them in a an oven dish with raspberries, lemon juice and Demerara sugar then added crumble topping. Hopefully it'll taste ok, I thought it'd be nice after tea and be semi-healthy. I've lost 19lbs now&#10024;




Oooooh that sounds totally scrummy wee drop&#128523;&#128523;&#128523;&#128523;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'll tell you whether it was edible or not once I've tried it


----------



## Ser

So I have a friend who's taken an interest in my mulberry collection. She's been after an alexa and although moneys not an issue, I've pointed her in the direction of outlets and pre loved such as np and labels. She has however decided to go down the fake route. Although I believe each to their own, I'm struggling to get excited about this. I've saved and worked hard for my collection and take pride in looking after them. I just can't understand why anyone would want a fake!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ser said:


> So I have a friend who's taken an interest in my mulberry collection. She's been after an alexa and although moneys not an issue, I've pointed her in the direction of outlets and pre loved such as np and labels. She has however decided to go down the fake route. Although I believe each to their own, I'm struggling to get excited about this. I've saved and worked hard for my collection and take pride in looking after them. I just can't understand why anyone would want a fake!




With you on this one Ser. Would rather not have one than have a fake:no good:
Wouldn't encourage them at all but each to their own as you say


----------



## wee drop o bush

I didn't put enough sugar in the crumble  :rain:
I'll try to fix it tomorrow, I can always remove the crumble topping, add more sugar and put fresh crumble on again (if I can be bothered)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> So I have a friend who's taken an interest in my mulberry collection. She's been after an alexa and although moneys not an issue, I've pointed her in the direction of outlets and pre loved such as np and labels. She has however decided to go down the fake route. Although I believe each to their own, I'm struggling to get excited about this. I've saved and worked hard for my collection and take pride in looking after them. I just can't understand why anyone would want a fake!




Some people just do not _get_ that they shouldn't be buying fakes


----------



## Plemont

Ser said:


> So I have a friend who's taken an interest in my mulberry collection. She's been after an alexa and although moneys not an issue, I've pointed her in the direction of outlets and pre loved such as np and labels. She has however decided to go down the fake route.



Hmm strange decision - does she think that people won't be able to tell she's carrying a fake?  Because they will - and she'll be judged, as even the nicest Mulberry girls will think 'oh dear, FAKE'

(ps is it sad that my 15 year-old son can spot most of the fakes...)


----------



## Ser

Mollydoodledon said:


> With you on this one Ser. Would rather not have one than have a fake:no good:
> Wouldn't encourage them at all but each to their own as you say



Thanks Molly. Would rather save up and have one real mulberry than several fakes!






wee drop o bush said:


> Some people just do not _get_ that they shouldn't be buying fakes




I totally agree weedrop!






Plemont said:


> Hmm strange decision - does she think that people won't be able to tell she's carrying a fake?  Because they will - and she'll be judged, as even the nicest Mulberry girls will think 'oh dear, FAKE'
> 
> (ps is it sad that my 15 year-old son can spot most of the fakes...)



Yep that's what I thought Plemont. Love that your son can spot fakes lol!! My oh is getting very good at knowing the mulberry styles...too good sometimes!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Thanks Molly. Would rather save up and have one real mulberry than several fakes!
> 
> I totally agree weedrop!
> 
> Yep that's what I thought Plemont. Love that your son can spot fakes lol!! My oh is getting very good at knowing the mulberry styles...too good sometimes!!




I agree completely, Ser; the whole "fake" thing is dangerous and immoral - far better to buy pre-owned or even a "lookalike" from a chain store, if funds are low, than support that despicable industry.  

My DDs and DH are also getting worryingly good at identifying Mulberry styles now ...


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> I agree completely, Ser; the whole "fake" thing is dangerous and immoral - far better to buy pre-owned or even a "lookalike" from a chain store, if funds are low, than support that despicable industry.
> 
> My DDs and DH are also getting worryingly good at identifying Mulberry styles now ...



Agreed Mayfly. You can get some lovely non designer bags no need for fakes!!!


----------



## Candysroom

mayfly285 said:


> i agree completely, ser; the whole "fake" thing is dangerous and immoral - far better to buy pre-owned or even a "lookalike" from a chain store, if funds are low, than support that despicable industry.
> 
> My dds and dh are also getting worryingly good at identifying mulberry styles now ...




+1


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning lovelies sun is out hope you all have a good week...im back at head office for 2days wish me luck...home tomorrow night


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning lovelies sun is out hope you all have a good week...im back at head office for 2days wish me luck...home tomorrow night




Good Luck Elvis! Hope the time flys by for you and it's not too stressful xx
Morning everyone else & hope you all have a good week


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning lovelies sun is out hope you all have a good week...im back at head office for 2days wish me luck...home tomorrow night



Ooh - I hope it all goes well, elvis.  Take care of yourself ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I'm just lounging on the sofa uploading pics of my different bags (poor pictures taken on iPad at that)
Have just noticed your slate del rey Elvis. She is a beauty


----------



## elvisfan4life

One of my 50th bday pressies....im wolfing down my lunch before the next meeting......


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies


----------



## elvisfan4life

Errr its afternoon wee drop!!!! Ive been at work since 6am


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies




It's the afternoon wee drop but we know afternoon is YOUR morning &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Errr its afternoon wee drop!!!! Ive been at work since 6am




Ahh Elvis just noticed you got in before me lol!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - I hope it all goes well, elvis.  Take care of yourself ...




Thinking of you and wishing you the very best of everything. Take care of that foot.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oops!
I was busy waxing this morning so I'm a bit muddled.
I'm going to a WW1 memorial service tonight from 8-11pm. Which will be poignant.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

The Right Honourable Frederick (Freddy) is lounging also and looking at his Daddy as if to say "if you want this sofa tough"




I really do think he is under the impression he is No1 in this house lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww &#128153;


Judy is laying on the floor sleeping&#128150;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wish i was sleeping...going into a half year end meeting with the auditors that will run til tomorrow night


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Thinking of you and wishing you the very best of everything. Take care of that foot.



Thank you that means a lot....foot is aching..and boot is either getting soaked in the downpours or steaming in the sun...will be glad to get rid in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww &#128153;
> View attachment 2707615
> 
> Judy is laying on the floor sleeping&#128150;




Awww she is so cute &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> The Right Honourable Frederick (Freddy) is lounging also and looking at his Daddy as if to say "if you want this sofa tough"
> View attachment 2707595
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think he is under the impression he is No1 in this house lol!



How absolutely gorgeous is this little man?!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww &#128153;
> View attachment 2707615
> 
> Judy is laying on the floor sleeping&#128150;



She is such an absolute sweetie, wee drop!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you that means a lot....foot is aching..and boot is either getting soaked in the downpours or steaming in the sun...will be glad to get rid in a few weeks!!!




Oh Elvis, I'm so sorry, forgot to ask you how the foot was doing 
Hope you get rid of the boot soon. It must be a real nuisance trailing about with that on
Hugs:


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you that means a lot....foot is aching..and boot is either getting soaked in the downpours or steaming in the sun...will be glad to get rid in a few weeks!!!




Awww I'm sure you're fed up with that foot


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh Elvis, I'm so sorry, forgot to ask you how the foot was doing
> Hope you get rid of the boot soon. It must be a real nuisance trailing about with that on
> Hugs:



Ditto ... It must be horrible, both in sunshine and rain, in different ways ...


----------



## riffraff

When can you get rid of the boot Elvis?

Thanks for the doggy pics Freddy looks very pleased with himself and Judy looks like butter wouldn't melt.

This is The Snot Machines (my Niece's) dog Barley. I was Barley sitting and had got engrossed in homework so she was obviously feeling ignored, you could almost feel her say "stop doing homework and come and play".


----------



## wee drop o bush

riffraff said:


> When can you get rid of the boot Elvis?
> 
> Thanks for the doggy pics Freddy looks very pleased with himself and Judy looks like butter wouldn't melt.
> 
> This is The Snot Machines (my Niece's) dog Barley. I was Barley sitting and had got engrossed in homework so she was obviously feeling ignored, you could almost feel her say "stop doing homework and come and play".




Awwwww!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!! Awww cute doggies  unconditional love indeed
Take care Elvis, sorry I didn't know about your foot, hope you are on the mend!?  Hope the meeting with auditors went well.  

Have a nice day everybody -


----------



## Mollydoodledon

riffraff said:


> When can you get rid of the boot Elvis?
> 
> Thanks for the doggy pics Freddy looks very pleased with himself and Judy looks like butter wouldn't melt.
> 
> This is The Snot Machines (my Niece's) dog Barley. I was Barley sitting and had got engrossed in homework so she was obviously feeling ignored, you could almost feel her say "stop doing homework and come and play".




Awwww poor Barley really does need some playtime  that is the most pathetic wee face. They all know how to get our attention lol!
Lollots at The Snot Machine!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awwww poor Barley really does need some playtime  that is the most pathetic wee face. They all know how to get our attention lol!
> Lollots at The Snot Machine!!!!!!!




Morning ratrat & the other Mulberry ladies 
Hope you are all well this morning, not very bright here so far 
I hope Elvis you are getting on ok, not too long to go now - at least the first day is over & done with! Hope today goes in quickly for you


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ratrat & the other Mulberry ladies
> Hope you are all well this morning, not very bright here so far
> I hope Elvis you are getting on ok, not too long to go now - at least the first day is over & done with! Hope today goes in quickly for you



Morning Mollyddd, how are you today?  It's bright around here (but downhill towards w/e again!)

Btw, DD is taking driving theory test today, so I tried some mock test on the website over coffee and just failed totally (39/50)   .... never knew there are different speed limits for a car with trailers etc (but I have never driven one and ever will, so rest assured ladies )


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Morning Mollyddd, how are you today?  It's bright around here (but downhill towards w/e again!)
> 
> Btw, DD is taking driving theory test today, so I tried some mock test on the website over coffee and just failed totally (39/50)   .... never knew there are different speed limits for a car with trailers etc (but I have never driven one and ever will, so rest assured ladies )




Lol ratrat! I got top marks in my theory test, it was the driving I wasn't great at! Got there in the end tho & obviously coz I didn't start driving until I was much older it was harder for me although until this day I still drive very carefully, hubby says Too Carefully so when he's around I refuse and let him drive my car lol!
I def wouldn't like to be doing theory & test now though!
Hope your daughter does well today xx


----------



## holleigh

Good day lovely Ladies - felt a break from housework was needed so had a go at the Driving Theory tests . PASSED !!!  (phew, was kinda worried as I can't recall the last time I read the Highway code) yippee, I can go to the supermarket tomorrow then !!!!
Nice & bright "up here" (Lancashire) today but has the "edge of Autumn" feel to it despite the sun ?
xx's


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> Good day lovely Ladies - felt a break from housework was needed so had a go at the Driving Theory tests . PASSED !!!  (phew, was kinda worried as I can't recall the last time I read the Highway code) yippee, I can go to the supermarket tomorrow then !!!!
> 
> Nice & bright "up here" (Lancashire) today but has the "edge of Autumn" feel to it despite the sun ?
> 
> xx's




Well done Holls!!! 
There definitely is a nip in the air and the nights are coming in so much earlier now. Where did the summer go??? Passes by so quickly xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies


----------



## wee drop o bush

Rattie the very best of luck for your dd :&#127775;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies




Afternoon wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Molly. It's such a dreary day here :rain:


----------



## Mayfly285

Good afternoon, ladies!   I managed to get one lineful of washing done before the Heavens opened ... Now I have a washing machine full of sodden beach towels, a stroppy dryer which I daren't load with said towels or it will trip the electrics, and a view of veritable stair rods coming down outside ... I'm sure the rain was forecast for tomorrow ...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Molly. It's such a dreary day here :rain:




Been raining all afternoon here too, just gone off for the moment!!


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon, DD passed, thank you ladies   Well, the practical will be the challenge I'm sure but one done!  

I do drive carefully but DH thinks I go too fast... I remember when DD was in the toddler's club, she told the teacher about signal colours in line of 'Red is stop, Green can go, and Yellow is... go very fast before it changes to Red...' 

Well done Holleigh (you smarty pants!) 

Weather still holding - but sky looks heavy :rain:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies!   I managed to get one lineful of washing done before the Heavens opened ... Now I have a washing machine full of sodden beach towels, a stroppy dryer which I daren't load with said towels or it will trip the electrics, and a view of veritable stair rods coming down outside ... I'm sure the rain was forecast for tomorrow ...




Oooooh Noooooo! Typical Mayfly! especially large bulky towels!
I'd just take a chance and hang them out, it has brightened up here again after really heavy rain.
You don't want to be tripping the electrics


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Afternoon, DD passed, thank you ladies   Well, the practical will be the challenge I'm sure but one done!
> 
> I do drive carefully but DH thinks I go too fast... I remember when DD was in the toddler's club, she told the teacher about signal colours in line of 'Red is stop, Green can go, and Yellow is... go very fast before it changes to Red...'
> 
> Well done Holleigh (you smarty pants!)
> 
> Weather still holding - but sky looks heavy :rain:




lol rattie!
Well done to your DD. At least that's one bit over. Let's hope she has forgotten about the amber lights and she will be fine lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

That's a laundry kerfuffle and a half Mayfly&#128533;


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oooooh Noooooo! Typical Mayfly! especially large bulky towels!
> I'd just take a chance and hang them out, it has brightened up here again after really heavy rain.
> You don't want to be tripping the electrics






wee drop o bush said:


> That's a laundry kerfuffle and a half Mayfly&#128533;



Washing out! Brave or stupid?


----------



## morgan20

Hi ladies I am just dropping in to say hi.   Hope all is well xx


----------



## Mayfly285

morgan20 said:


> Hi ladies I am just dropping in to say hi.   Hope all is well xx



Hi morgan!  I don't seem to have got much done today, but some days are like that ...  I'm enjoying all the recent reveals, though! Hoping all is well with you? xx


----------



## Mayfly285

ratrat said:


> Afternoon, DD passed, thank you ladies   Well, the practical will be the challenge I'm sure but one done!
> 
> I do drive carefully but DH thinks I go too fast... I remember when DD was in the toddler's club, she told the teacher about signal colours in line of 'Red is stop, Green can go, and Yellow is... go very fast before it changes to Red...'
> 
> Well done Holleigh (you smarty pants!)
> 
> Weather still holding - but sky looks heavy :rain:



Congratulations to DD, ratty! B-) I hope she doesn't follow your traffic light sequence on her driven test!  It did make me laugh!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Next doors ginger kitten has just murdered the baby blackbird nesting in my garden.....not happy.....





holleigh said:


> My ginger cat did the same thing on Monday morning - even worse, he "kindly" brought it up to the bedroom to "share" it with me, I was not happy either !! xx





elvisfan4life said:


> Yes there are dead mice bodies littered in my garden too.....feel like throwing them over the fence....bloody cats



Oh joy ... I found my cat under the ironing board at midnight (sounds like a variation on The Jam) crunching on a baby rabbit, with the Labrador lying nearby, hoping for leftovers ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

OMG birds amd mice are bad enough but a baby rabbit would truly freak me out!!!! I dont like monster killer cats


----------



## elvisfan4life

morgan20 said:


> Hi ladies I am just dropping in to say hi.   Hope all is well xx



Hi hun sorry i missed you...having a manic few weeks at work


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi hun sorry i missed you...having a manic few weeks at work




Morning Elvis, did u get thru the conference ok? Hope it wasn't too stressful and hope you got home safely xx 
How did the foot hold up to all that travelling?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> OMG birds amd mice are bad enough but a baby rabbit would truly freak me out!!!! I dont like monster killer cats



He's only little, too ... He turned up here, about seven years ago, and just moved in! I've had sundry rodents littered around the house, a robin deposited on the kitchen table, a squirrel left by the oven and, yesterday, there was a mole by the washing line ... =-O


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi hun sorry i missed you...having a manic few weeks at work



How's it all going, dear elvis? I hope your foot's holding up? Take care!  xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Back home late last night....have gained 2lbs in 2days feel bloated and put of sorts...foot is achy and sore from over use....going to have an injection later today to stop clotting...its never ending and draining,at the minute but ok!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Back home late last night....have gained 2lbs in 2days feel bloated and put of sorts...foot is achy and sore from over use....going to have an injection later today to stop clotting...its never ending and draining,at the minute but ok!!




I'm absolutely terrified of cats! I don't know why but I'm really glad I'm allergic to them as well as then I don't feel like such a dork when I freak out on seeing one lol! 
A few years ago I went up to my bedroom to get something and next doors cat was lying snoozing on my bed!!! Well, you can just imagine my reaction! I think the whole neighbourhood heard me!! At the time my DD still lived at home and she had to run next door & get our neighbour to remove it as when it heard me screaming it hid behind the bed! God I will never forget that day, my skin crawls even thinking about it lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im not a cat fan either molly ...i love kittens but dont like cats!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Back home late last night....have gained 2lbs in 2days feel bloated and put of sorts...foot is achy and sore from over use....going to have an injection later today to stop clotting...its never ending and draining,at the minute but ok!!




Oh Elvis, you're having a time of it. Don't worry about the 2lbs as that will come off now you're home. As for the foot I suppose the travelling will have done no good but unavoidable!
Hopefully you'll start to recover quickly now xx
I had those anti clotting injections after kidney removal. DH gave me them every night for a month and I'll swear he enjoyed doing them LOVL!
Got all his frustration out by jabbing me. HEE! HEE!
They're not too bad so don't worry bout them


----------



## elvisfan4life

I had them in my tummy every night when i had my big abdominal op..apart from waking me up it was fine...but it hurts like hell in the bony bit of your foot!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

But no way would i ever let my OH jab me with a needle...hed enjoy that wayyyyyyyy too much


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I had them in my tummy every night when i had my big abdominal op..apart from waking me up it was fine...but it hurts like hell in the bony bit of your foot!!!




Ouch! Wouldn't like that either! Hope it's over and done with quick gun  I got mine in my arm as I wouldn't let them near my tummy lol! When the nurse came first night and said I'm just going to give you a wee injection in your tummy I said "do you have to" so it was decided arm would do!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I had no choice i couldn't move as they had hacked me in half vertically so had to just suffer it!!! Saw a pic in the papers recently of a lady with the same scar showing it and the lovely staple trams lines either side off...fair play to her for being brave but i couldn't show mine...ever!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm absolutely terrified of cats! I don't know why but I'm really glad I'm allergic to them as well as then I don't feel like such a dork when I freak out on seeing one lol!
> A few years ago I went up to my bedroom to get something and next doors cat was lying snoozing on my bed!!! Well, you can just imagine my reaction! I think the whole neighbourhood heard me!! At the time my DD still lived at home and she had to run next door & get our neighbour to remove it as when it heard me screaming it hid behind the bed! God I will never forget that day, my skin crawls even thinking about it lol!





elvisfan4life said:


> Im not a cat fan either molly ...i love kittens but dont like cats!!!



Oh - poor you, Molly!! Thank Heaven your DD was there to seek help!  I absolutely ADORE cats!  I have six farm cats who lurk on the patio for feeding and then position themselves around the garden to sun their furry forms  ...  Only two are wary - the rest allow you to fuss them and the newest arrival, a neighbour's cat they left behind, positively trips me up as she weaves between my legs at feeding time! I'm sure I'll end up as a mad cat lady, wearing a grubby, cross-buttoned cardi, cat food in one hand, Mulberry in the other ... :-\  Watch this space!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> I had them in my tummy every night when i had my big abdominal op..apart from waking me up it was fine...but it hurts like hell in the bony bit of your foot!!!






Mollydoodledon said:


> Ouch! Wouldn't like that either! Hope it's over and done with quick gun  I got mine in my arm as I wouldn't let them near my tummy lol! When the nurse came first night and said I'm just going to give you a wee injection in your tummy I said "do you have to" so it was decided arm would do!!!!



You're two very brave ladies; I can't think of much worse ... I hope you are both feeling well this morning?  xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh - poor you, Molly!! Thank Heaven your DD was there to seek help!  I absolutely ADORE cats!  I have six farm cats who lurk on the patio for feeding and then position themselves around the garden to sun their furry forms  ...  Only two are wary - the rest allow you to fuss them and the newest arrival, a neighbour's cat they left behind, positively trips me up as she weaves between my legs at feeding time! I'm sure I'll end up as a mad cat lady, wearing a grubby, cross-buttoned cardi, cat food in one hand, Mulberry in the other ... :-\  Watch this space!




Mayfly, my hubby was brought up on a dairy farm and he tells me the wild cats used to appear on the window ledges when it was milking time and even though he was used to this twice daily occurance he still to this day has a fear of cats in general.
We are all different and I find it quite strange when someone comes to visit and is terrified of our dog. He does get very excited to see people but there isn't a bad bone in his body.
My doctor, who is fantastic by the way, always tells me he will call regularly just as long as the dog is put away lol! He phoned me on Monday, Freddy barked and he said "that dog knows I'm on the phone" it's so funny to see a 6ft man afraid of a wee dog who would just love to lick him to bits!!! But, I suppose that is what makes us all so different 
I'm dreading the day my doc calls and DH isn't here to take Fred out of the way!!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I had no choice i couldn't move as they had hacked me in half vertically so had to just suffer it!!! Saw a pic in the papers recently of a lady with the same scar showing it and the lovely staple trams lines either side off...fair play to her for being brave but i couldn't show mine...ever!!!




It amazes me how some folk love getting their bits out to show everyone!!! Even after my op I told my family where the incisions were made but I didn't show them!!! of course hubby may have got a glance but I'm afraid the way I was brought up it was not the done thing to be seen without clothes on and covered up. Even now I won't wear short sleeves as someone once told me when a woman reached 40 she should hide her arms as when they wave Goodbye the arms still jangle 10 minutes later! Lol! Thinks that's a Norn Iron saying maybe!
God I'm so old fashioned LOVL!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies  for everyone feeling under the weather. 
My chest is much better now thankfully, the Clarithromycin has seemed to work 
I still feel really lethargic though, hopefully that'll soon get better too


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies  for everyone feeling under the weather.
> My chest is much better now thankfully, the Clarithromycin has seemed to work
> I still feel really lethargic though, hopefully that'll soon get better too



I'm so pleased that the medication is helping your chest feel better, dear wee drop! Take it easy and don't rush yourself!  xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies  for everyone feeling under the weather.
> My chest is much better now thankfully, the Clarithromycin has seemed to work
> I still feel really lethargic though, hopefully that'll soon get better too




So glad to hear you are feeling much better wee drop  at long last something worked! Hopefully you'll be back to yourself really soon
It's prob all the antibiotics etc have left you feeling lethargic as the infection has gone on a long time


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks. At least my cough is mostly gone and my chest isn't as tight. Talking isn't a strain any more


----------



## Izzy48

Do any of you who are tall own a small Bayswater or small Del Rey? I tried on a small Bays and thought it was fine for my height, 5'9" so does anyone have an opinion? The  small Alexa was much too small.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Do any of you who are tall own a small Bayswater or small Del Rey? I tried on a small Bays and thought it was fine for my height, 5'9" so does anyone have an opinion? The  small Alexa was much too small.




Sorry Izzy I'm not tall 5'5" but I usually carry large bags - well until I went mulberry mad.
I have a small del rey and at first I thought it looked a bit dinky but DH said it didn't look strange at all. Regular Alexa is fine for me but wouldn't carry a mini as to me it's like a dolls bag lol!
I would think a small bays satchel should be fine on you though
Not much help am I ????


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Sorry Izzy I'm not tall 5'5" but I usually carry large bags - well until I went mulberry mad.
> I have a small del rey and at first I thought it looked a bit dinky but DH said it didn't look strange at all. Regular Alexa is fine for me but wouldn't carry a mini as to me it's like a dolls bag lol!
> I would think a small bays satchel should be fine on you though
> Not much help am I ????




I'd agree with this!  I'm the same height as you Molly, and I thought exactly the same; the mini Lexy felt like a doll's bag on me!  Because I have a short body, the sbs does hang down below my hips, against my legs, which I find a tad annoying, but if Izzy is 5'9 she should have no problem with this ... I certainly don't find it a small bag as it holds all that I can fit into my regular Lexy, bar my brolley.  Atm, my oak sbs is my "go to" bag, as it happens!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Back home late last night....have gained 2lbs in 2days feel bloated and put of sorts...foot is achy and sore from over use....going to have an injection later today to stop clotting...its never ending and draining,at the minute but ok!!



It is hard to travel with a fractured foot---remember what I told you but I didn't have a choice either. Hope you get much better and rested at some point.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Sorry Izzy I'm not tall 5'5" but I usually carry large bags - well until I went mulberry mad.
> I have a small del rey and at first I thought it looked a bit dinky but DH said it didn't look strange at all. Regular Alexa is fine for me but wouldn't carry a mini as to me it's like a dolls bag lol!
> I would think a small bays satchel should be fine on you though
> Not much help am I ????



Thanks so much Molly and Mayfly. Not sure what to do so I will wait and see. A fellow tPF asked me who is also tall and I told her I think it's fine especially since it's a wide bag. I tried it on once and liked it  and felt comfortable with it but my daughter didn't like it  so I let her influence me. I still like the bag and I think my friend can safely purchase it and feel good wearing it. In the US it's hard to know since there are so few Mulberry shops. You have to guess as to what might or might not look good on you. 

In regard to cats, oh my, I am so allergic it isn't even funny. Visited with a friend recently and she said my cat died and it's fine to come and spend a few days. I hadn't been there 15 minutes until my nose and eyes started running, nose turned bright red, hives started and then an asthma attack. I said, where is your new cat? She didn't think I was really allergic and thought if I didn't know she had a kittnen all would be well.  I had to leave and go to a hotel and then had to go to the emergency room  to be treated for the asthma. We're still friends but it was not fun. No more cats for me ever!!


----------



## morgan20

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi hun sorry i missed you...having a manic few weeks at work




Hi Elvis,
I see you have not been well again.  I hope you feel better soon.  I am looking forward to having two weeks off from next Monday.....I cannot wait I need a break from my work colleagues.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much Molly and Mayfly. Not sure what to do so I will wait and see. A fellow tPF asked me who is also tall and I told her I think it's fine especially since it's a wide bag. I tried it on once and liked it  and felt comfortable with it but my daughter didn't like it  so I let her influence me. I still like the bag and I think my friend can safely purchase it and feel good wearing it. In the US it's hard to know since there are so few Mulberry shops. You have to guess as to what might or might not look good on you.
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to cats, oh my, I am so allergic it isn't even funny. Visited with a friend recently and she said my cat died and it's fine to come and spend a few days. I hadn't been there 15 minutes until my nose and eyes started running, nose turned bright red, hives started and then an asthma attack. I said, where is your new cat? She didn't think I was really allergic and thought if I didn't know she had a kittnen all would be well.  I had to leave and go to a hotel and then had to go to the emergency room  to be treated for the asthma. We're still friends but it was not fun. No more cats for me ever!!




Oh that is awful Izzy, your friend should have known better. It really isn't funny when we are genuinely allergic to them for others to think we'll be fine if they are just out of the way. Glad you lived to tell the tale and are still friends tho 
Hope you get a Mulberry very soon, don't let others put you off it you find the bag you love as after all it's you who is carrying it


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh that is awful Izzy, your friend should have known better. It really isn't funny when we are genuinely allergic to them for others to think we'll be fine if they are just out of the way. Glad you lived to tell the tale and are still friends tho
> Hope you get a Mulberry very soon, don't let others put you off it you find the bag you love as after all it's you who is carrying it



I have several Mulberry bags and love them!! I just need a black bag to carry for slightly dressy occasions , not a big or heavy bag, and can't decide what to do. I bought a Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily but it weighed 3 pounds which made it too heavy. Had to return it but loved it. I just can't buy any more Alexas or that is all I will carry. Most Bays are too heavy and just sold my grainy print one and that has made me sick. The market is terrible in the US for resale. My Del Rey just doesn't do anything for me for some reason but I love my small Willow. Elvis has kept me from multiple mistakes so I will just wait until I see the right thing.  I like the buckle Bayswater but have some questions about the Blenheim. The other bags I see for fall, well, the prices are outrageous!! So it looks like I am stuck.


----------



## holleigh

Regular Bryn ..  holds every thing a reg Alexa can hold (and not jammed in either) but looks "neater" & "dressier" - I no longer have one (unfortunately) but can highly recommend it as an "all purpose" Mulberry xxx's


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy that's desperate 
Hope you're feeling much better now


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Izzy that's desperate
> Hope you're feeling much better now



Thank you, I am better but I developed a chest and head infection from it and have been to doctors all summer long. It has been frustrating that people don't believe it when you say I'm allergic. While I am on with Mulberry people, has anyone seen the new Kensington featured in the coming soon section? Absolutely love the look of it but it is expensive.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I love it too Izzy unfortunately ...lets hope it goes half price in the sale


----------



## ratrat

holleigh said:


> Regular Bryn ..  holds every thing a reg Alexa can hold (and not jammed in either) but looks "neater" & "dressier" - I no longer have one (unfortunately) but can highly recommend it as an "all purpose" Mulberry xxx's



ITA!


----------



## ratrat

morgan20 said:


> Hi ladies I am just dropping in to say hi.   Hope all is well xx



Hi Morgan nice to see you!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, 

re. allergic reaction, I'm bad with shellfish but some people think it's all in mind and if it's tasty & hidden somewhere unseen all is ok.... well it's not! 

Take care who are not 100% - I should be grateful being healthy and get on with work


----------



## elvisfan4life

I find bryn too narrow and too masculine


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Good morning ladies. Hope all is well with you.
Nice sunny morning here but rain expected before end of day 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Good morning ladies. Hope all is well with you.
> Nice sunny morning here but rain expected before end of day
> Have a good day everyone x



Good morning, dear Molly and all you lovely ladies!

Sunshine here too; more washing on the line for Widow Twanky!


----------



## elvisfan4life

There was sunshine here early on but gradually clouding over now


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> I find bryn too narrow and too masculine



Yes narrow but still hold long purse that's my decisive point - masculine may be, that's down to individual taste   Interesting isn't it, Lily being with one bigger plate can be so ladylike, but three little lock plates make totally different bag.


----------



## ratrat

It seems still dry today (good for the supermarket later) but rain tomorrow (bad for London outing day, boooo)

Just noticed Victoria Beckham charity thing on Outnet, whist I admire her donating 600 own wardrobes, how many women can fit into her size!??  Lower chance than fitting into cinderella's shoes I bet.  People just buy them to re-sell on eBay I guess?

Totally random question but I noticed last night our Colman's mustard jar has Polar bear with toothache for some limited edition etc - can anybody explain?? - is this another very British common knowledge that I somehow haven't picked up last 24years!??


----------



## Mollydoodledon

http://grocerygems.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/colmans-mustard-limited-edition-vintage.html?m=1

Don't know if it will work or not rattle but it's a limited edition for their birthday and the best with toots he signifies the benefits of mustard for ailments 
Well seeing I've nothing better to do lol!


----------



## ratrat

^^  aww OK, so polar bear itself doesn't have any significance - perhaps making people think/notice was the real purpose, then they succeeded lol!  

Thanks Molly, you take care


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> http://grocerygems.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/colmans-mustard-limited-edition-vintage.html?m=1
> 
> Don't know if it will work or not rattle but it's a limited edition for their birthday and the best with toots he signifies the benefits of mustard for ailments
> Well seeing I've nothing better to do lol!




Wow that was good of iPhone to say best of toots! Meant to be bear with toothache LOVL! I really need to sort this out!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> I love it too Izzy unfortunately ...lets hope it goes half price in the sale



It is very expensive and the medium size is over $2000,oops, not sure of exact in pounds. I bought the two Alexas because it was a huge percentage off and I knew i would never have the opportunity again. Another of our problems is we have to buy on faith without ever seeing the product. Other than that, the closest retail shop is in the Galleria Mall in N. Virginia and  I would have to fly to Washington, DC, book a hotel, cab it into Viriginia in horrible traffic and repeat the process. The trip alone would be very expensive. Frustrating!


----------



## elvisfan4life

That is hard for you US girls...but let us know if we can help by posting pics or anything anytime...i still wish i was over there though...i love E more than bags!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> http://grocerygems.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/colmans-mustard-limited-edition-vintage.html?m=1
> 
> Don't know if it will work or not rattle but it's a limited edition for their birthday and the best with toots he signifies the benefits of mustard for ailments
> Well seeing I've nothing better to do lol!



Hee hee! I got suckered into this jar, together with the one with a black dog peering into a shop window, for an extra 50p! Quite how much mustard I think I'm going to use is beyond me, but ...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much Molly and Mayfly. Not sure what to do so I will wait and see. A fellow tPF asked me who is also tall and I told her I think it's fine especially since it's a wide bag. I tried it on once and liked it  and felt comfortable with it but my daughter didn't like it  so I let her influence me. I still like the bag and I think my friend can safely purchase it and feel good wearing it. In the US it's hard to know since there are so few Mulberry shops. You have to guess as to what might or might not look good on you.


I have been away from the Mulberry Chat Thread for much too long, although I remember so many of you and all the help you gave me when choosing my Mulberry bags. I am becoming a Mulberry girl again! 
Izzy (thanks, dear) was nice enough to ask about the small Bayswater for me. Adore the red/GHW and the shoulder strap but, at 5'10", thought it might be a tad too small. I have the Ombre Bayswater and find it a tad too big for my lifestyle, now.
Dear Elvis suggested the red, small Kensington which I adore, too. Love the structured hobo style that is so popular now.
A lot to ponder but glad to be back!!!


Mollydoodle...may I ask the breed of your gorgeous dog?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> I have been away from the Mulberry Chat Thread for much too long, although I remember so many of you and all the help you gave me when choosing my Mulberry bags. I am becoming a Mulberry girl again!
> Izzy (thanks, dear) was nice enough to ask about the small Bayswater for me. Adore the red/GHW and the shoulder strap but, at 5'10", thought it might be a tad too small. I have the Ombre Bayswater and find it a tad too big for my lifestyle, now.
> Dear Elvis suggested the red, small Kensington which I adore, too. Love the structured hobo style that is so popular now.
> A lot to ponder but glad to be back!!!
> 
> 
> Mollydoodle...may I ask the breed of your gorgeous dog?




Hi skyqueen, lovely to talk to you. My dog is a Tibetan Terrier. Almost hypoallergenic as he doesn't shed his hair but a nightmare to keep his coat in check. He was at groomer yesterday & DH asked her to trim him back a bit. Unfortunately she got a bit scissor happy so he's not looking his best now. Hoping his cost grows back quickly but DH is happy not to have to brush him every day for a little while 
I've also had a look at the Kensington on M.com this afternoon after nosing on the threads. She is very pretty but also pretty expensive! Good luck choosing xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

I love the small kensington in poppy red


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> I have been away from the Mulberry Chat Thread for much too long, although I remember so many of you and all the help you gave me when choosing my Mulberry bags. I am becoming a Mulberry girl again!
> Izzy (thanks, dear) was nice enough to ask about the small Bayswater for me. Adore the red/GHW and the shoulder strap but, at 5'10", thought it might be a tad too small. I have the Ombre Bayswater and find it a tad too big for my lifestyle, now.
> Dear Elvis suggested the red, small Kensington which I adore, too. Love the structured hobo style that is so popular now.
> A lot to ponder but glad to be back!!!
> 
> 
> Mollydoodle...may I ask the breed of your gorgeous dog?



Hello lovely lady good to see you back here..welcome


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi skyqueen, lovely to talk to you. My dog is a Tibetan Terrier. Almost hypoallergenic as he doesn't shed his hair but a nightmare to keep his coat in check. He was at groomer yesterday & DH asked her to trim him back a bit. Unfortunately she got a bit scissor happy so he's not looking his best now. Hoping his cost grows back quickly but DH is happy not to have to brush him every day for a little while
> I've also had a look at the Kensington on M.com this afternoon after nosing on the threads. She is very pretty but also pretty expensive! Good luck choosing xx


Lovely to talk with you, MollyD! I knew your baby was a terrier of some sort...love the little beard. LOL! My parents had a Kerry Blue.
He's a beauty and being hypoallergenic doesn't hurt either. A pain to groom but no sneezing/coughing, I'd say it's a draw.
Thanks for your input on the Kensington. Even though I'm tall I would probably go with the small red Kensington...can't do big bags anymore UGH!
Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I love the small kensington in poppy red




+1
It might make it into the Christmas sale


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> That is hard for you US girls...but let us know if we can help by posting pics or anything anytime...i still wish i was over there though...i love E more than bags!!!


LOL!



elvisfan4life said:


> I love the small kensington in poppy red





elvisfan4life said:


> Hello lovely lady good to see you back here..welcome


Yup...love it, too!



Mollydoodledon said:


> +1
> It might make it into the Christmas sale


You read my mind, dearheart!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> That is hard for you US girls...but let us know if we can help by posting pics or anything anytime...i still wish i was over there though...i love E more than bags!!!



Wish you were in Tennessee as well!


----------



## Izzy48

Is the Kensington a structured bag? I didn't think it was. The pictures aren't clear on that to me and I didn't read the description closely. Perhaps I should.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you, I am better but I developed a chest and head infection from it and have been to doctors all summer long. It has been frustrating that people don't believe it when you say I'm allergic. While I am on with Mulberry people, has anyone seen the new Kensington featured in the coming soon section? Absolutely love the look of it but it is expensive.




Yep izzy I just saw the Kensington this afternoon after browsing m.com and I really like it too. As you say it is rather expensive so we live in hope for the sales


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Is the Kensington a structured bag? I didn't think it was. The pictures aren't clear on that to me and I didn't read the description closely. Perhaps I should.





Mollydoodledon said:


> Yep izzy I just saw the Kensington this afternoon after browsing m.com and I really like it too. As you say it is rather expensive so we live in hope for the sales


I would say (without seeing it IRL) it's more of a structured hobo...that's the beauty of the bag. Not as floppy, probably because of the metal divider. But then again...can't trust the old eyesight. LOL!
What would you say MollyD?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> I would say (without seeing it IRL) it's more of a structured hobo...that's the beauty of the bag. Not as floppy, probably because of the metal divider. But then again...can't trust the old eyesight. LOL!
> What would you say MollyD?




I will agree with you skyqueen! I think the frame would make it more structured but then again it might get a saggy bottom lol! I think we need to see one IRL to be sure


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> I will agree with you skyqueen! I think the frame would make it more structured but then again it might get a saggy bottom lol! I think we need to see one IRL to be sure


Unfortunately (or fortunately for my wallet) I am not near a store. The closest one is in NYC...which I have ordered from with much success. 
I am going to keep my eyes peeled for modeling shots on the Mulberry Forum. As you said we can only hope for a Christmas sale...from your mouth to God's ears!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yep izzy I just saw the Kensington this afternoon after browsing m.com and I really like it too. As you say it is rather expensive so we live in hope for the sales




Hope is correct! I think the bag is great looking but I do think it might sag on the bottom but no money for it and to make matters worse my year old MacBook crashed today. I could scream. Not much in the scheme of life just more money!   Love your dog Molly!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning all. Thank crunchie its friday...dull and grey here but i don't care just want work to be over for another week

Have a fab weekend everyone..I'm sitting up watching Rory in the golf in the US all weekend!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> I will agree with you skyqueen! I think the frame would make it more structured but then again it might get a saggy bottom lol! I think we need to see one IRL to be sure



Im not normally a hobo slouchy girl but this looks the best of both worlds to me i like the look of the divider to be more organised inside rather than a big bucket


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Hope is correct! I think the bag is great looking but I do think it might sag on the bottom but no money for it and to make matters worse my year old MacBook crashed today. I could scream. Not much in the scheme of life just more money!   Love your dog Molly!



Arrrgggggg feel for you..its always the way when you least want it something breaks..well thats about every day life for me now...hugs on their way to you


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately for my wallet) I am not near a store. The closest one is in NYC...which I have ordered from with much success.
> I am going to keep my eyes peeled for modeling shots on the Mulberry Forum. As you said we can only hope for a Christmas sale...from your mouth to God's ears!



I love that expression!..another one to add to my list


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope you are having a good day today dearest molly


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Arrrgggggg feel for you..its always the way when you least want it something breaks..well thats about every day life for me now...hugs on their way to you




Still up Elvis, can't sleep, all in all one of those days! 
 It's just after 3am here so perhaps I'll finally sleep. Have a good day all! The weather here is very hot and humid. Hope you all have a sunny day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

The heavens have opened here its a torrent

Sweet dreams Izzy dont worry please what will be will,be worrying cant change anything but can make you ill.

Poor weather is forecast for,kentucky for the golf this weekend so maybe you will get a break from the humidity

Wish i,was in Memphis for the anniversary next saturday...will be watching the midnight vigil online as usual playing him singing danny boy and remembering


----------



## elvisfan4life

In my dreams i will be back in memphis for the 40th anniversary in 3years time


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning all. Thank crunchie its friday...dull and grey here but i don't care just want work to be over for another week
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone..I'm sitting up watching Rory in the golf in the US all weekend!



Hee hee - I'd forgotten that Crunchie saying, dear elvis!  It feels so humid and dull here atm ... Hoping you have a good day and a relaxing weekend.  xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope you are having a good day today dearest molly




Morning Elvis
I'm just downstairs now. Had my brekkie in bed, showered dressed before I came down as I hate going back up again once I get down.
If that doesn't make sense don't worry,  I'm getting good at talking gibberish lol!
Enjoy the golf & hope the wee fella from NORN IRON wins again xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning mulberry ladies!
Have a lovely weekend and hope the weather doesn't ruin it for anyone
Just been thinking Where is our Gracie? I've missed her on here recently. Perhaps she's on holiday? Oh well Gracie wherever you are I hope you are well


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning mulberry ladies!
> Have a lovely weekend and hope the weather doesn't ruin it for anyone
> Just been thinking Where is our Gracie? I've missed her on here recently. Perhaps she's on holiday? Oh well Gracie wherever you are I hope you are well



+1; best wishes to you, Gracie!  Glad that you're downstairs and up and about, dear Molly - take care and have a lovely weekend!  Hope you're feeling well too, dear wee drop!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Hope is correct! I think the bag is great looking but I do think it might sag on the bottom but no money for it and to make matters worse my year old MacBook crashed today. I could scream. Not much in the scheme of life just more money!   Love your dog Molly!




Thanks Izzy, we love him too lol!
Sorry to hear your MacBook has crashed & hope it won't keep you away from the Chat 
As for the saggy bottom on the bag it would've just match with my own but at least we can buy base liners here for our bags to reduce the sag!!!
LOVL! Hope you get some sleep


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> +1; best wishes to you, Gracie!  Glad that you're downstairs and up and about, dear Molly - take care and have a lovely weekend!  Hope you're feeling well too, dear wee drop!




Morning Mayfly 
The heavens have just opened here too so it's looking like a wet day:no good: 
Have a lovely weekend and +1 to wee drop xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning Elvis
> I'm just downstairs now. Had my brekkie in bed, showered dressed before I came down as I hate going back up again once I get down.
> If that doesn't make sense don't worry,  I'm getting good at talking gibberish lol!
> Enjoy the golf & hope the wee fella from NORN IRON wins again xx



He gave me heart palpitations last night molly so hope he doesn't go out of bounds again tonight..hoping for another major win for the wee fella too

Heavens have opened here and its so dark i need the light on to see the computer screen!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope you are feeling much better too wee drop...don't expect to see you until the afternoon as i know you don't do mornings


----------



## elvisfan4life

Molly i am the same with the stairs lol...you take it easy and let the family look after you


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope you are feeling much better too wee drop...don't expect to see you until the afternoon as i know you don't do mornings





I'm up early (for me) today as I'm gong on another jewellery workshop today and tomorrow &#128141;&#10024;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good girl wee drop

And a belated hello to mayfly


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm up early (for me) today as I'm gong on another jewellery workshop today and tomorrow &#128141;&#10024;




Hi wee drop
Enjoy your time at the jewellery workshop, hope you are making pretty things :enjoy:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just had an IT guy call me and take remote control of my work computer to install a software update...chatting away he to.d me he was working from home in.....Shepton Mallet...jealous moi?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Just had an IT guy call me and take remote control of my work computer to install a software update...chatting away he to.d me he was working from home in.....Shepton Mallet...jealous moi?




Oooh Elvis make friends with him Roflmao!


----------



## Izzy48

Walked the dogs at 6am here, just a few minutes ago. Hot and dry with no big storms coming today. Two hours sleep so I wonder how I will do with the Apple repair people this afternoon. Good to see you Molly on the other group. We need input and opinions.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Walked the dogs at 6am here, just a few minutes ago. Hot and dry with no big storms coming today. Two hours sleep so I wonder how I will do with the Apple repair people this afternoon. Good to see you Molly on the other group. We need input and opinions.




Thanks so much for the lovely welcome Izzy.
You're a fit lady out walking at 6am and after only 2hours sleep! Poor thing, hope you make up for it tonight.
Good luck with Apple repair & hope your MacBook is back in action soon x


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Im not normally a hobo slouchy girl but this looks the best of both worlds to me i like the look of the divider to be more organised inside rather than a big bucket


I'm thinking the same thing...a hobo with pizzazz!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy you appear to have sent a hurricane over the pond to us this weekend please can you have it back...we cant cope!! Lol...anyone down south batten the hatches and keep safe


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oooh Elvis make friends with him Roflmao!



Have his name and phone number trust me!!!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm up early (for me) today as I'm gong on another jewellery workshop today and tomorrow &#128141;&#10024;


Hello wee drop...I have to tell you how much I love your "name"!
My Aunt Iris, from Northern Ireland, would come over to the States to visit her brother...my father. She would always call things "wee this and wee that", everyone loved to hear her say it. So absolutely charming!
Brings back such good memories...thanks! 
Now I want to hear about the jewelry workshop, as jewelry is my first love!


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> I'm thinking the same thing...a hobo with pizzazz!



Hope we aren't disappointed when we see it irl...i will report back when i see one in the flesh so to speak


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope we aren't disappointed when we see it irl...i will report back when i see one in the flesh so to speak


Also check out the size of the small Kensington...I'm tall!


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> Also check out the size of the small Kensington...I'm tall!



Hmmmm thinking if i know any taller ladies i can get to model one for you...all my friends are dwarfs like me lol...will do my best


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hope we aren't disappointed when we see it irl...i will report back when i see one in the flesh so to speak




Yes Elvis we are depending on you investigating the new arrivals when they come in to the shops as I'm rarely in town these days & HOF Belfast doesn't carry a great deal of stock 
Think you might have better access than us although I could be wrong on that one?
I'm sure someone on here will see them sooner or later


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Hmmmm thinking if i know any taller ladies i can get to model one for you...all my friends are dwarfs like me lol...will do my best


I don't mind if it's a tad small...just not a Barbie bag. 
Find a 5'10" man if you can't find a women. LOL!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Have his name and phone number trust me!!!




Hee! Hee! Good for you Hun


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> I don't mind if it's a tad small...just not a Barbie bag.
> Find a 5'10" man if you can't find a women. LOL!




I think it looks good on the model on.com and I'm sure she will be quite tall, at least taller than us average sized Brits 
My DH is 6'3" wonder if there's any chance of sending him to a Mulberry store to model one LOVL!


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> I don't mind if it's a tad small...just not a Barbie bag.
> Find a 5'10" man if you can't find a women. LOL!



I have one,of those though he swears he is an inch and a half taller lol


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> I think it looks good on the model on.com and I'm sure she will be quite tall, at least taller than us average sized Brits
> My DH is 6'3" wonder if there's any chance of sending him to a Mulberry store to model one LOVL!




I did look on their website and it didn't look that small.
We may have to prepare your DH as a last resort. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> I have one,of those though he swears he is an inch and a half taller lol




LOL!
Thanks, girls!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Oh Dear! I just showed DH the bag in question and he said "Nah, I wouldn't model that one, don't really like it"
He prefers flap overs (his words not mine) Bayswater, Lexy, Del Rey & Lily are his favs so far
I really do think I've got the man as bad as myself now! Never did I think I would have so many conversations about handbags with him LOVL 
He is really much more in to golf, rugby, football horse racing etc. HONESTLY!!! 
Think he just admires these bags to humour me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tell him we know he has awful taste..i refer to his comments about Elvis


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Tell him we know he has awful taste..i refer to his comments about Elvis




HEE! HEE! Elvis he is laughing and thinks we are terrible for mocking his taste lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im glad he is laughing i forgot he is over 6ft!!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm up early (for me) today as I'm gong on another jewellery workshop today and tomorrow &#128141;&#10024;



That sounds fun, dear wee drop!  What sort of jewellery is if? Any pics?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Good girl wee drop
> 
> And a belated hello to mayfly



Hi elvis! Saw this and thought of you! 

I was shopping with my girls at the Westfield Centre, Derby, when one of them spotted him in the car parked next to us! He was bobbing about, too; not sure what he'd be singing! B-)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies 
Thanks for the nice comments about my forum handle  :greengrin:
My first day of the workshop is over and this time tomorrow I will have the bracelet finished. We work with silver and it's a link bracelet so I'm looking forward to wearing it as I only have bangles &#128150;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies
> Thanks for the nice comments about my forum handle  :greengrin:
> My first day of the workshop is over and this time tomorrow I will have the bracelet finished. We work with silver and it's a link bracelet so I'm looking forward to wearing it as I only have bangles &#128150;


Don't forget to post a pic when you have finished your bracelet wee drop.
Can't wait to see your craftsmanship &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi elvis! Saw this and thought of you!
> 
> I was shopping with my girls at the Westfield Centre, Derby, when one of them spotted him in the car parked next to us! He was bobbing about, too; not sure what he'd be singing! B-)



Have one in my Elvis room


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't forget to post a pic when you have finished your bracelet wee drop.
> Can't wait to see your craftsmanship &#128513;&#128513;



+1! It sounds fab!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I will definitely post pics


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies
> Thanks for the nice comments about my forum handle  :greengrin:
> My first day of the workshop is over and this time tomorrow I will have the bracelet finished. We work with silver and it's a link bracelet so I'm looking forward to wearing it as I only have bangles &#128150;





Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't forget to post a pic when you have finished your bracelet wee drop.
> Can't wait to see your craftsmanship &#128513;&#128513;


Yes...please post, wee, sounds lovely!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Well now Skyqueen,  you were the one who told us PETEY wasn't amused the Alexa was named after a mere pheasant! ROFLMAO!!!
We are just humouring poor Petey


----------



## Izzy48

Hey wee drop, I had a real wee drop once when I was in N Ireland years ago and I thought it would set me on fire!! Love your name foe the forum.m


----------



## Izzy48

Mollyd, I saw your Mulberry collection and it was fabulous! We don't even see some of those bags so I must plan a trip next year to buy a Mulberry---a trip across the pond that is. Since my computer is being repaired I can't find your pics again on my  iPad. Lost all history on my computer.


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Mollyd, I saw your Mulberry collection and it was fabulous! We don't even see some of those bags so I must plan a trip next year to buy a Mulberry---a trip across the pond that is. Since my computer is being repaired I can't find your pics again on my  iPad. Lost all history on my computer.




Oh no, Izzy ...   My phone crashed recently and I lost so much information that I hadn't got stored anywhere else, including many  important photos ... I hope they can restore some of the lost history for you ...

On a better note, which Mulbs do you have?  I know you're responsible for Elaine's gorgeous shrunken pheasant Lexy(!) but wonder which lovelies you own yourself?  Are there any that you particularly like?  Sometimes, it isn't until you see a bag irl that it "grabs" you; my small Del Rey was like that!


----------



## Tiswas

Mayfly285 said:


> Sometimes, it isn't until you see a bag irl that it "grabs" you; my small Del Rey was like that!



I've had one of my dream bags delivered today. New to me but in perfect condition - Instant love!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> Well now Skyqueen,  you were the one who told us PETEY wasn't amused the Alexa was named after a mere pheasant! ROFLMAO!!!
> We are just humouring poor Petey


I know MollyD...Petey has been screeching all afternoon! Even the horses are sick of him and chased him up the hill!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I know MollyD...Petey has been screeching all afternoon! Even the horses are sick of him and chased him up the hill!




Who is Petey Skyqueen?


----------



## Mayfly285

Tiswas said:


> I've had one of my dream bags delivered today. New to me but in perfect condition - Instant love!!!




Ooh, congratulations; what is she??!  Is there a reveal in the offing?!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly, I lost everything on my hard drive so I am wiped out including the work I had done on a very detailed project. My Mulberry bags are not as special as many of yours but I love all of mine with exception of my Del Rey glossy goat. It's beautiful but just not me. Ok here goes, 2 Bayswater, aubergine and a black one so heavy I just sold it. I took a bath on it! My favorites are my Alexa's which are oak, midnight, the green shrunken calf thanks to Elvis suggesting it. It is my reminder of our friendship and green for Ireland in appreciation to Elvis. My dad's family came from Ireland many years ago. My most beautiful is my Willow tote in taupe. Two Dorset totes on loan to my daughter as well as another bag on loan to her and I don't remember the name! My Continental wallets in red and midnight. Dropped the red one in a deep puddle of water and destroyed it. Two locked cosmetic cases, one in oak 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and one in blush on loan to my daughter.                                                                                                               The black OS Alexa  and the gray were bought on sale for my daughter for Christmas. I love the OS black. The gray is awesome! The Bays in the picture is my beautiful bag I had to sell because of weight. Made me sick. Those are pictures from my iPad. Ladies, you need to help me find a special Mulberry to buy! This is much too long. Sorry!


----------



## EBMIC

Izzy48 said:


> Mayfly, I lost everything on my hard drive so I am wiped out including the work I had done on a very detailed project. My Mulberry bags are not as special as many of yours but I love all of mine with exception of my Del Rey glossy goat. It's beautiful but just not me. Ok here goes, 2 Bayswater, aubergine and a black one so heavy I just sold it. I took a bath on it! My favorites are my Alexa's which are oak, midnight, the green shrunken calf thanks to Elvis suggesting it. It is my reminder of our friendship and green for Ireland in appreciation to Elvis. My dad's family came from Ireland many years ago. My most beautiful is my Willow tote in taupe. Two Dorset totes on loan to my daughter as well as another bag on loan to her and I don't remember the name! My Continental wallets in red and midnight. Dropped the red one in a deep puddle of water and destroyed it. Two locked cosmetic cases, one in oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712800
> View attachment 2712801
> View attachment 2712805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one in blush on loan to my daughter.                                                                                                               The black OS Alexa  and the gray were bought on sale for my daughter for Christmas. I love the OS black. The gray is awesome! The Bays in the picture is my beautiful bag I had to sell because of weight. Made me sick. Those are pictures from my iPad. Ladies, you need to help me find a special Mulberry to buy! This is much too long. Sorry!


Izzy48, you have a lovely collection, thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Tiswas

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, congratulations; what is she??!  Is there a reveal in the offing?!



Hopefully Mayfly


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tiswas said:


> I've had one of my dream bags delivered today. New to me but in perfect condition - Instant love!!!



Good to hear from you..glad you are so happy hun


----------



## Tiswas

Morning Elvis - how's the foot ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Uncomfortable this morning..am visiting friends and couldnt get up in r night to stretch it like i do at home and its throbbing now


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies 
Have a good day & hope the weather isn't too bad wherever you are
So far here in Co Down its kind of sunny but wouldn't line to say it will be for too long 
Hope you get your foot stretched out Elvis


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Mollyd, I saw your Mulberry collection and it was fabulous! We don't even see some of those bags so I must plan a trip next year to buy a Mulberry---a trip across the pond that is. Since my computer is being repaired I can't find your pics again on my  iPad. Lost all history on my computer.




Oh dear Izzy did the repair guy not back your computer up?
The pics have a habit of disappearing then reappearing on the iPad, at least that happens on mine. Some days I can look at others pics and some days there's just a box where they should be. Weird! I only use either my phone or iPad nowadays as I can't be bothered with the laptop anymore 
It's too easy to hold the iPad and get in with it lol! Mind u it doesn't take great photos (or maybe that just the photographer lol)
I hope you do get a trip across to get some Mulberry stocks


----------



## Tiswas

elvisfan4life said:


> Uncomfortable this morning..am visiting friends and couldnt get up in r night to stretch it like i do at home and its throbbing now



Midnight Hokey Cokey  do they know how long it's going to take to heal?


----------



## Izzy48

EBMIC said:


> Izzy48, you have a lovely collection, thank you so much for sharing!!




Thank you!


----------



## Izzy48

Tiswas said:


> Midnight Hokey Cokey  do they know how long it's going to take to heal?




Is it raining Elvis? Sometimes that doesn't help but you have had a rough week week in general. Hope you are better!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh dear Izzy did the repair guy not back your computer up?
> The pics have a habit of disappearing then reappearing on the iPad, at least that happens on mine. Some days I can look at others pics and some days there's just a box where they should be. Weird! I only use either my phone or iPad nowadays as I can't be bothered with the laptop anymore
> It's too easy to hold the iPad and get in with it lol! Mind u it doesn't take great photos (or maybe that just the photographer lol)
> I hope you do get a trip across to get some Mulberry stocks




I didn't back my computer up because some member of my family "liberated" my external hard drive so I backed it up on the Cloud. My data was gone when I got there. It crashed totally. My son, Will, came and checked it for me and he actually knows what he is doing so when he told me the hard drive was fried I knew it was hopeless. They kept my computer to try to recover my work data but called last night and said it was truly hopeless. I thought that back on the Cloud included everything but it certainly does not. My iPad is fairly new so all my pictures and EVERYTHING were lost. If my DH wasn't getting ready for serious surgery I would have a few words with him! But the truth Is I should have bought another external hard drive!  You are correct about the iPad and pictures coming and going because mine do as well. Typing on this thing is a pain so I prefer my computer but I love to read from my iPad.   Have a good day all!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Who is Petey Skyqueen?


Petey is my handsome peacock and he's pissed that Elaine's gorgeous Alexa is called "pheasant" green!


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Uncomfortable this morning..am visiting friends and couldnt get up in r night to stretch it like i do at home and its throbbing now


Sorry to hear, Elvis but make sure you keep the circulation going. Poor dear!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Mayfly, I lost everything on my hard drive so I am wiped out including the work I had done on a very detailed project. My Mulberry bags are not as special as many of yours but I love all of mine with exception of my Del Rey glossy goat. It's beautiful but just not me. Ok here goes, 2 Bayswater, aubergine and a black one so heavy I just sold it. I took a bath on it! My favorites are my Alexa's which are oak, midnight, the green shrunken calf thanks to Elvis suggesting it. It is my reminder of our friendship and green for Ireland in appreciation to Elvis. My dad's family came from Ireland many years ago. My most beautiful is my Willow tote in taupe. Two Dorset totes on loan to my daughter as well as another bag on loan to her and I don't remember the name! My Continental wallets in red and midnight. Dropped the red one in a deep puddle of water and destroyed it. Two locked cosmetic cases, one in oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712800
> View attachment 2712801
> View attachment 2712805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one in blush on loan to my daughter.                                                                                                               The black OS Alexa  and the gray were bought on sale for my daughter for Christmas. I love the OS black. The gray is awesome! The Bays in the picture is my beautiful bag I had to sell because of weight. Made me sick. Those are pictures from my iPad. Ladies, you need to help me find a special Mulberry to buy! This is much too long. Sorry!


Gee, Izzy...just love the gray with silver HW!


----------



## skyqueen

Tiswas said:


> I've had one of my dream bags delivered today. New to me but in perfect condition - Instant love!!!


Love to see a pic, too!
You girls in the UK always have such lovely bags!!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Petey is my handsome peacock and he's pissed that Elaine's gorgeous Alexa is called "pheasant" green!




You aren't kidding? If I come near anything with feathers it or they attack me! And I am not kidding. Petey would have me running for my life.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Gee, Izzy...just love the gray with silver HW!




It's a beauty and the leather is wonderful. That is the reason the SA's have a bet on how long I can make it without wearing it and forgetting the Christmas gift for DD.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> You aren't kidding? If I come near anything with feathers it or they attack me! And I am not kidding. Petey would have me running for my life.





Izzy48 said:


> It's a beauty and the leather is wonderful. That is the reason the SA's have a bet on how long I can make it without wearing it and forgetting the Christmas gift for DD.


Petey is harmless...just likes to strut his stuff! We got him a GF (pea-hen) but something killed her. We have a lot of predators living near water and on a cranberry bog. If Petey sticks with the horses he's OK...most of the predators are afraid of the horses.


I'm betting you cave on the bag and wear it. Better think of another bag for DD. LOL!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> You aren't kidding? If I come near anything with feathers it or they attack me! And I am not kidding. Petey would have me running for my life.




I'm with you on that one Izzy
Terrified of anything with feathers. Can't even look at the peacock in our local park without trembling and it is in an enclosure lol!
Whilst Petey is a beautiful specimen I couldn't go near him due to fear


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Petey is harmless...just likes to strut his stuff! We got him a GF (pea-hen) but something killed her. We have a lot of predators living near water and on a cranberry bog. If Petey sticks with the horses he's OK...most of the predators are afraid of the horses.
> 
> 
> I'm betting you cave on the bag and wear it. Better think of another bag for DD. LOL!




Petey would come after me! There are no exceptions including ducks. I am keeping the bag in the Mulberry box so I can't see it!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm with you on that one Izzy
> Terrified of anything with feathers. Can't even look at the peacock in our local park without trembling and it is in an enclosure lol!
> Whilst Petey is a beautiful specimen I couldn't go near him due to fear




I'm with you Mollyd! I can't stand to touch feathers. We live in upper eastern Tennessee only 50 miles from the Smoky Mts where there are an abundance of red tail hawks. Fierce predators. Two years ago they started nesting in our area and now they hunt my Boston Terriers. I heard their call last week and was rushing my dogs in when one dove after Pippin, my male. He was so close his wings touched my face. I barely managed to pull Pippin out of the way. It was horrible.


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm with you on that one Izzy
> Terrified of anything with feathers. Can't even look at the peacock in our local park without trembling and it is in an enclosure lol!
> Whilst Petey is a beautiful specimen I couldn't go near him due to fear





Izzy48 said:


> Petey would come after me! There are no exceptions including ducks. I am keeping the bag in the Mulberry box so I can't see it!


WIMPS!



Izzy48 said:


> I'm with you Mollyd! I can't stand to touch feathers. We live in upper eastern Tennessee only 50 miles from the Smoky Mts where there are an abundance of red tail hawks. Fierce predators. Two years ago they started nesting in our area and now they hunt my Boston Terriers. I heard their call last week and was rushing my dogs in when one dove after Pippin, my male. He was so close his wings touched my face. I barely managed to pull Pippin out of the way. It was horrible.


I agree with the hawk analysis...my neighbor breeds and hunts with hawks. 
They are fierce and can take down larger animals! Not into that....................


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> WIMPS!
> 
> 
> I agree with the hawk analysis...my neighbor breeds and hunts with hawks.
> They are fierce and can take down larger animals! Not into that....................




I admit to being a WIMP skyqueen Not proud of it but at the end of the day I am LOVL


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> I admit to being a WIMP skyqueen Not proud of it but at the end of the day I am LOVL


Love you anyway, MollyD!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> Love you anyway, MollyD!



Awwwww thanks skyqueen:


----------



## wee drop o bush

skyqueen said:


> Petey is my handsome peacock and he's pissed that Elaine's gorgeous Alexa is called "pheasant" green!




Wow!!! I love pea fowl 
We have pheasants on my farm but I'd also love some of those


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm with you on that one Izzy
> Terrified of anything with feathers. Can't even look at the peacock in our local park without trembling and it is in an enclosure lol!
> Whilst Petey is a beautiful specimen I couldn't go near him due to fear




You scared of birdies? 
I  birdies

Evening ladies. Drum Roll.....


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> You scared of birdies?
> I  birdies
> 
> Evening ladies. Drum Roll.....
> View attachment 2713578
> 
> View attachment 2713579
> 
> View attachment 2713580




Wow wee drop!!!!! How clever are you??????
That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
Well done you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I'm sure you are really thrilled with your work..
To do that in a couple of days is wonderful
You'll be able to start a wee business making bespoke jewelley


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> I admit to being a WIMP skyqueen Not proud of it but at the end of the day I am LOVL




Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> You scared of birdies?
> I  birdies
> 
> Evening ladies. Drum Roll.....
> View attachment 2713578
> 
> View attachment 2713579
> 
> View attachment 2713580




Beautiful bracelet! Well done.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
My head is pounding from all the concentration


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains.




Oh I'm so sorry Izzy but Im roflmao at the scene which unfolded reading your ordeal!
I know it must have been horrendous at the time  it I'm afraid my DH has just had a fit of laughter after I read it to him
You poor thing


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks
> My head is pounding from all the concentration




I'm sure it is wee drop but you did an excellent job
Bet you are so proud of the bracelet and will cherish it forever xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains.




:lolots: oh dear what a kerfuffle!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Izzy but Im roflmao at the scene which unfolded reading your ordeal!
> I know it must have been horrendous at the time  it I'm afraid my DH has just had a fit of laughter after I read it to him
> You poor thing




I think it's hysterical now. My only regret is someone didn't film it so my children could see it. Later that night It just occurred to me how funny it was so I called my dad and my mother said my dad laughed until tears poured down his face. However, like you, I literally shake just being close to anything with feathers!


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> :lolots: oh dear what a kerfuffle!




Love the word kerfuffle.....have to remember that.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

My flipping iPad keeps closing down on me so my DD is taking it to the apple store tomorrow to see if they can fix it. If not they'll have to replace it coz it's not 1year old yet.
It is so frustrating!!!!!! For past few days I get maybe 20 mins then have to reboot as it goes back to home screen and turns off!!
DH better let me have his while mine gone tomorrow or I will have to use my iPhone which I can barely see these days lol! 
Flipping technology!!!!!!
Do they not realise I have a forum to post on????????????????
Have also lost my emojis so I need to go and try to get them back
A woman's work is never done roflmao!!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Is that an iPad Air? I got an iPad Air last December and it's prone to doing the same as yours does but thankfully not too often.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Is that an iPad Air? I got an iPad Air last December and it's prone to doing the same as yours does but thankfully not too often.




Yes wee drop it is and I got mine last December too. Mine started doing it occasionally but last few days it's all the time. Daughter has an appointment in town tomorrow to see what they can do with it. They think it sounds like a hardware glitch!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It must be a common fault Molly :rain:
Fingers crossed that you get it sorted


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains.



Oh heck, Izzy! =-O It sounds like a scene from Hitchcock!   I once went to view a horse and was handed a broom as I entered the yard to "See off the guard geese"! They weren't joking, either - I had to progress slowly across the yard, fending them off by swirling the broom around me! They're flaming lethal beings (although I didn't kill or maim any of them!)


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yes wee drop it is and I got mine last December too. Mine started doing it occasionally but last few days it's all the time. Daughter has an appointment in town tomorrow to see what they can do with it. They think it sounds like a hardware glitch!!!!




  While diagnostics were running on my computer, I mentioned the same problem with my  iPad Air. Mine is new so they changed it out. Thanks for alerting me to the common problem because my new one doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> While diagnostics were running on my computer, I mentioned the same problem with my  iPad Air. Mine is new so they changed it out. Thanks for alerting me to the common problem because my new one doesn't have the same issue.




My hubby isn't having any problems with his which was bought a few weeks before mine. Well, if he's playing certain games it can sometimes freeze on him but it doesn't shut down 
Think maybe there has been a faulty batch somewhere along the line. I'm really hoping they will change mine as I'd be afraid of it happening again if they fix it.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh heck, Izzy! =-O It sounds like a scene from Hitchcock!   I once went to view a horse and was handed a broom as I entered the yard to "See off the guard geese"! They weren't joking, either - I had to progress slowly across the yard, fending them off by swirling the broom around me! They're flaming lethal beings (although I didn't kill or maim any of them!)




Trust me Mayfly, I had no idea I had done the poor guy in but there were so many of the geese attacking at once even with three men with rakes and things it took minutes to stop them. I have a scar in my left leg where one of them bit down to my bone. Glad you made it without harm. However when I think of what I must have looked like, I start laughing. It had to be funny to watch,'


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Flip sake Izzy, the picture keeps coming in to my head and though I would have probably needed to be hospitalised due to trauma, it is just soooo funny reading about it. My hubby started laughing again when I mentioned it.
It is such a pity you don't have it on video lol! Although I'm quite sure you don't need to relive the horrible scene  in pictures &#128545;&#128545;


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> My hubby isn't having any problems with his which was bought a few weeks before mine. Well, if he's playing certain games it can sometimes freeze on him but it doesn't shut down
> Think maybe there has been a faulty batch somewhere along the line. I'm really hoping they will change mine as I'd be afraid of it happening again if they fix it.




Mine often multiplied the pictures as well so there would be multiples of some pictures.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Flip sake Izzy, the picture keeps coming in to my head and though I would have probably needed to be hospitalised due to trauma, it is just soooo funny reading about it. My hubby started laughing again when I mentioned it.
> It is such a pity you don't have it on video lol! Although I'm quite sure you don't need to relive the horrible scene  in pictures &#128545;&#128545;




I wish I did have a video because I would title it Death by Mulberry. I Seriously I had no intention of hurting the mean things  but I did have to defend myself and my Mulberry was all I had. You can tell your husband not only was there blood on me (from my injuries) there were feathers stuck in my hair. It was funny after the fact!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

All good!!! Daughter has just rang to say they gave her a new iPad for me.
Something wrong with the circuit board and couldn't be fixed
Fingers crossed this one will be fine


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!!! I love pea fowl
> We have pheasants on my farm but I'd also love some of those


Thanks, wee...they are beautiful, would love a couple of pheasants, too! 



wee drop o bush said:


> You scared of birdies?
> I  birdies
> 
> Evening ladies. Drum Roll.....
> View attachment 2713578
> 
> View attachment 2713579
> 
> View attachment 2713580


Just lovely, wee! What is the blue stone?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains.


Forgive me, Izzy...but I had to laugh! What a visual!!!
Yes..."Death by Mulberry"!
xxoo


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> All good!!! Daughter has just rang to say they gave her a new iPad for me.
> 
> Something wrong with the circuit board and couldn't be fixed
> 
> Fingers crossed this one will be fine




Awesome!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Forgive me, Izzy...but I had to laugh! What a visual!!!
> Yes..."Death by Mulberry"!
> xxoo




Nothing to forgive, even with the nasty scar it's funny!


----------



## wee drop o bush

The blue stone is turquoise 


This photo was put up on the FB page of the goldsmith who tutors the workshops.


----------



## Florasun

Mollydoodledon said:


> My flipping iPad keeps closing down on me so my DD is taking it to the apple store tomorrow to see if they can fix it. If not they'll have to replace it coz it's not 1year old yet.
> It is so frustrating!!!!!! For past few days I get maybe 20 mins then have to reboot as it goes back to home screen and turns off!!
> DH better let me have his while mine gone tomorrow or I will have to use my iPhone which I can barely see these days lol!
> Flipping technology!!!!!!
> Do they not realise I have a forum to post on????????????????
> Have also lost my emojis so I need to go and try to get them back
> A woman's work is never done roflmao!!!!!!



Came over to read Izzy's goose story. Hello all! Just noted what you said about your iPad closing down. I am on an ipad2 and it does it too. Started after a recent "software upgrade".


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Florasun said:


> Came over to read Izzy's goose story. Hello all! Just noted what you said about your iPad closing down. I am on an ipad2 and it does it too. Started after a recent "software upgrade".




I think the upgrades cause more bother than they are with Florasun.
I'm on my brand new one and hoping the same will NOT happen to this one.
Apparently there were 30 -40 bugs in the one returned so where they came from only apple could know.
My husband checked his out today and he has one of the bugs mentioned so fingers crossed his doesn't go the same way!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Came over to read Izzy's goose story. Hello all! Just noted what you said about your iPad closing down. I am on an ipad2 and it does it too. Started after a recent "software upgrade". [/
> 
> My second iPad Air is much superior to the first one even though the first one was new.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ok, wimp or not, you should have been with us the day I was touring an old Southern Plantation with business colleagues. Had to cross a little ornamental bridge with geese calmly swimming below it. I had a beautiful Mulberry hobo that day which ties in with the story. Knowing what would happen, I refused to cross the bridge. Even the gardeners got in on the act of saying these geese have never attacked anyone. Since everyone was giving me a hard time, I stepped on the bridge and those geese came at me with a vengeance. I used my hobo to defend myself and the three gardeners rushed to my aid. When it was over we all 4 had blood running down our legs and I had blood on my face. There was 1 dead goose and 2 severely injured. It appeared my Mulberry broke the neck of the deceased goose. Everyone adjourned to the sitting room for libations with exception of the gardeners and yours truly who had to have first aid. The above story is the honest truth and it is still told to this day. *My Mulberry had to be retired due to permanent blood stains*.


Oh, Izzy, I don't know whether to laugh or cry! But I must admit that when I got to your last sentence, I burst into laughter.

Seriously you must, you simply *must*, send this story to Mulberry HQ! At the very least, they could send you a *CHCWBFG* (Certificate of Honour & Courage Whilst Battling Fierce Geese). And if they are feeling particularly generous, perhaps they'll replace your hobo bag 

BTW, even though I'm a serious birdwatcher, I'm totally with you on geese. They scare the heck out of me. I like watching (I just have to say it) *wee* birds, like the black-throated warbler, or the bell's vireo. (*Yes*, these are really birds. *No*, I didn't make them up.)


----------



## ratrat

Morning ladies oh thanks for the laugh (sorry) about goose story.  I never go near big birds, after attached by swan in Windsor ... I was told off when I tried to attack back since it's all belong to the queen!  Well she should train them better imo!!

Anyway, it seems sun & storm & rain mixture weather this week...  have a nice day


----------



## elvisfan4life

We have weathered the storm here too ratters...good morning

Im soooo tired though watched rory through to victory....yay!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies.
Hope you are all well and have got through the storms unscathed.
It was just cold and miserably wet here but the sun is shining this morning.
Hope you all have a good week and for  those of you working, don't overdo it &#128540;

Well done to the wee fella from Northern Ireland for yet another win!!
Me thinks he's proving to be the golfer we all expected him to be now he doesn't have any distractions &#128513;
Although, I'm sure with his track record there will be someone else on the go.........


----------



## elvisfan4life

He is already dating some lass in belfast!!! Who is now a model rather than the receptionist she was when they met...sigh..wants to catch himself on


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> He is already dating some lass in belfast!!! Who is now a model rather than the receptionist she was when they met...sigh..wants to catch himself on




Yeah Elvis, first of all it was supposed to be a model from Dublin then he was seen out with the car sales receptionist in Belfast
Think he could easily  turn in to a Tiger Woods if he's not careful!
We met him in Dubai at the desert classic, was his first big win since going professional and he was not one bit friendly. Had a very cocky air about him even then.
Only good thing to come out of that meeting was when he won, DH then decided to tell me he he had just won £125 as he had placed a sneaky little bet on him winning. Needless to say I spent it LOVL!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies 
Rory did well&#9971;&#65039;&#127942;&#127775;
I'm not dying about him as a person but he can sure fly the flag for Norn Iron &#128522;
In good news my asthma exacerbation has finally loosened it's grip, so I'm feeling normal again :greengrin:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> Rory did well&#9971;&#65039;&#127942;&#127775;
> I'm not dying about him as a person but he can sure fly the flag for Norn Iron &#128522;
> In good news my asthma exacerbation has finally loosened it's grip, so I'm feeling normal again :greengrin:




Oh fantastic wee drop. So glad to hear you are finally back to normal xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sadly my mum has another chest infection so may not be able to come over OH was going to get her next monday..yet another locum doc has put her on yet more new antibiotics today so please keep your fingers crossed she is ok with these ones ladies...im holding my breath praying she wont have a reaction this time and they will clear her up so she can come over


----------



## elvisfan4life

Glad you are finally feeling better wee drop


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yeah Elvis, first of all it was supposed to be a model from Dublin then he was seen out with the car sales receptionist in Belfast
> Think he could easily  turn in to a Tiger Woods if he's not careful!
> We met him in Dubai at the desert classic, was his first big win since going professional and he was not one bit friendly. Had a very cocky air about him even then.
> Only good thing to come out of that meeting was when he won, DH then decided to tell me he he had just won £125 as he had placed a sneaky little bet on him winning. Needless to say I spent it LOVL!



Lol well done you...yes i fear he could ruin himself and is getting too big for his boots already..hope he surprises us

How are you this week dear mol?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly my mum has another chest infection so may not be able to come over OH was going to get her next monday..yet another locum doc has put her on yet more new antibiotics today so please keep your fingers crossed she is ok with these ones ladies...im holding my breath praying she wont have a reaction this time and they will clear her up so she can come over




Awww Elvis! Your poor mum is having a time of it lately 
Hoping & praying she will be ok to visit you as I'm sure you are both looking forward to seeing each other. The phone is just not the same
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol well done you...yes i fear he could ruin himself and is getting too big for his boots already..hope he surprises us
> 
> 
> 
> How are you this week dear mol?




I'm ok Elvis, just wish I could get the pain sorted but we live in hope of something working eventually


----------



## elvisfan4life

Me too mol...on both counts


----------



## skyqueen

ratrat said:


> Morning ladies oh thanks for the laugh (sorry) about goose story.  I never go near big birds, after attached by swan in Windsor ... I was told off when I tried to attack back since it's all belong to the queen!  Well she should train them better imo!!
> 
> Anyway, it seems sun & storm & rain mixture weather this week...  have a nice day


Hello ratrat...I think I remember you from years ago when I LIVED on the Mulberry Forum. Were you in the service? I think you were just getting out the last time I visited.


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> Rory did well&#9971;&#65039;&#127942;&#127775;
> I'm not dying about him as a person but he can sure fly the flag for Norn Iron &#128522;
> In good news my asthma exacerbation has finally loosened it's grip, so I'm feeling normal again :greengrin:


Good news, wee!


Yes...congrats to Rory, job well done and a Northerner to boot!



Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm ok Elvis, just wish I could get the pain sorted but we live in hope of something working eventually


Sending good karma and prayers from across the pond, dear!


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> Hello ratrat...I think I remember you from years ago when I LIVED on the Mulberry Forum. Were you in the service? I think you were just getting out the last time I visited.



Could that have been riffraff...ratrat is an accountant


----------



## elvisfan4life

skyqueen said:


> Good news, wee!
> 
> 
> Yes...congrats to Rory, job well done and a Northerner to boot!
> 
> 
> Sending good karma and prayers from across the pond, dear!



Thank you sweetie


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Could that have been riffraff...ratrat is an accountant


Oh dear...the "riff" and the "rat" got me. LOL!
Sorry for the confusion, ratrat!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> Good news, wee!
> 
> 
> Yes...congrats to Rory, job well done and a Northerner to boot!
> 
> 
> Sending good karma and prayers from across the pond, dear!




Thanks skyqueen xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ha ha saw this and thought of you both izzy and molly

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...611?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3ce60de35b


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Ha ha saw this and thought of you both izzy and molly
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...611?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3ce60de35b




OMG! Elvis! Took one look at the page and got shivers!!!!!
My dad always told me to never bring anything to do with birds in to the house. He believed it was bad luck! don't ask me why.............


----------



## Mayfly285

Hey NI ladies, what's going on at Strangford Loch??? Just heard something about people being evacuated from boats ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

It was a sailing competition all are accounted for


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> It was a sailing competition all are accounted for




Thank goodness! 

Molly and Elvis' momma, I hope you feel as well as you possibly can very soon


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thanks wee bush i have my auntie  going to check on her tomorrow after she has been on the steroids and antibiotics for a day..so want her to be well so she can come over and stay


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> OMG! Elvis! Took one look at the page and got shivers!!!!!
> My dad always told me to never bring anything to do with birds in to the house. He believed it was bad luck! don't ask me why.............


Funny you should post this, MollyD. 
A lot of my parent's Irish/US friends were very superstitious of anything to do with birds!


----------



## wee drop o bush

My grandmother kept peafowl and she had a vase full of the fancy tail feathers


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank goodness!
> 
> Molly and Elvis' momma, I hope you feel as well as you possibly can very soon




Thanks wee drop


----------



## Izzy48

So sad the afternoon news here announcing Robin Williams death. He was funny and talented but it is so horrible to see someone dying like this.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> So sad the afternoon news here announcing Robin Williams death. He was funny and talented but it is so horrible to see someone dying like this.


Yes, I just saw that a few minutes ago. He's battled depression for many years. So very sad to think of someone who made so many people laugh, and inside he must have been in such pain.


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies.
> Hope you are all well and have got through the storms unscathed.
> It was just cold and miserably wet here but the sun is shining this morning.
> Hope you all have a good week and for  those of you working, don't overdo it &#128540;
> 
> Well done to the wee fella from Northern Ireland for yet another win!!
> Me thinks he's proving to be the golfer we all expected him to be now he doesn't have any distractions &#128513;
> Although, I'm sure with his track record there will be someone else on the go.........


My husband was glued to the TV all afternoon yesterday! But it's interesting, the U.S. commentators didn't mention a THING about his personal life! Sounds as though he's quite the lady's man, yes?


----------



## ElainePG

ratrat said:


> Morning ladies oh thanks for the laugh (sorry) about goose story.  I never go near big birds,* after attached by swan in Windsor *... I was told off when I tried to attack back since it's all belong to the queen!  Well she should train them better imo!!
> 
> Anyway, it seems sun & storm & rain mixture weather this week...  have a nice day



I saw those swans (or perhaps their relatives) when DH and I went to England on our honeymoon! We weren't attacked, fortunately just thought it was *so* romantic.  (Well, it *was* our honeymoon, after all!)


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly my mum has another chest infection so may not be able to come over OH was going to get her next monday..yet another locum doc has put her on yet more new antibiotics today so please keep your fingers crossed she is ok with these ones ladies...im holding my breath praying she wont have a reaction this time and they will clear her up so she can come over





Mollydoodledon said:


> I'm ok Elvis, just wish I could get the pain sorted but we live in hope of something working eventually



I'm holding Elvis's mum and MollyD in my thoughts. It can be so frustrating when the first (and second, and third) treatments don't work.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm holding Elvis's mum and MollyD in my thoughts. It can be so frustrating when the first (and second, and third) treatments don't work.




Thinking of you both, Elvis (your mother as well and Mollyd). Hope the infection and pain goes away.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I just saw that a few minutes ago. He's battled depression for many years. So very sad to think of someone who made so many people laugh, and inside he must have been in such pain.



I feel like a huge part of my childhood/young adulthood has died with him....a wonderful actor and supremely talented and caring kind man...such an awful disease he battled with and no one could help him...may he be in peace now


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Thinking of you both, Elvis (your mother as well and Mollyd). Hope the infection and pain goes away.



Thank you just about to ring and see how she has been overnight


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I'm holding Elvis's mum and MollyD in my thoughts. It can be so frustrating when the first (and second, and third) treatments don't work.



Bless you thank you...my mum is 80 and been poorly all summer... Blooming doctors have given her tablets she has severely reacted to twice in as many weeks


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> My husband was glued to the TV all afternoon yesterday! But it's interesting, the U.S. commentators didn't mention a THING about his personal life! Sounds as though he's quite the lady's man, yes?



Money attracts a certain type of female ....good luck to him now...he had a lovely lady and chucked her away in a public humiliating way...probably as she was his equal...the ones that follow will no doubt be a certain type


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> My husband was glued to the TV all afternoon yesterday! But it's interesting, the U.S. commentators didn't mention a THING about his personal life! Sounds as though he's quite the lady's man, yes?



Money attracts a certain type of female ....good luck to him now...he had a lovely lady and chucked her away in a public humiliating way...probably as she was his equal...the ones that follow will no doubt be a certain type

The golf was the most exciting days sport i have watched this year....any sport it was thrilling


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm holding Elvis's mum and MollyD in my thoughts. It can be so frustrating when the first (and second, and third) treatments don't work.




It is very difficult to go through what she is particularly at her age. I can only hope and pray her medication works this time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> It is very difficult to go through what she is particularly at her age. I can only hope and pray her medication works this time.



She is amazing given she was expected to die 32 years ago after a major stroke..she was declared brain dead and they asked for her organs...she had to learn to speak and walk again and has been left physically and mentally incapacitated so every day has been a blessing..


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oops my ipad is playing up this morning and posting early or twice


----------



## ratrat

skyqueen said:


> Oh dear...the "riff" and the "rat" got me. LOL!
> Sorry for the confusion, ratrat!



Haha, glad all sorted even before I reply (thanks Elvis)   no worries, I do remember you though!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, sad news indeed re. Robin - RIP

Sending strong vibes to  Elvis's mum and Mollyddd - take care 

Seems like another shower & sun day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx ratters just called her she still isn't good and has had a sleepless night again but at least hadnt had a reaction to these tablets like the last two lots so hopefully they will start doing her some good and she can fly over to me next week.. Fingers and toes crossed here


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Morning, sad news indeed re. Robin - RIP
> 
> Sending strong vibes to  Elvis's mum and Mollyddd - take care
> 
> Seems like another shower & sun day!




Morning ladies
Have just heard about Robin Williams and so sad. Hopefully now he is pain free. Thinking of all those close to him at this terrible time.
On a different subject entirely I discovered last night it is this forum app  which was crashing my iPad and new one has crashed 5 times already! Same as before and wouldn't switch off. I checked diagnostics and they all showed up there!!!! Also looked at my phone and there are about 60 crashes on it. For some reason the phone has never crashed but the iPad looks like it's going exactly same way as last one.
Anyone on here who has the app just be careful as Apple won't change mine a second time. Waiting for my daughter to come round to get totally rid of the apps as I've deleted the one on iPad but it's still in the cloud and I'm a techno phobe lol 
Have a good day everyone
Elvis I hope your mum is a bit better this morning xx


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Ha ha saw this and thought of you both izzy and molly
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...611?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3ce60de35b




Oh my, what can I say? No thank you!!!!!!!  Gave me the creeps looking at a dress with a bird motif !


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning mol how are you feeling today?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning mol how are you feeling today?




I'm not too bad so far this morning thanks Elvis. 
Hope that foot of yours is on the mend as well as of course your Mum


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx ratters just called her she still isn't good and has had a sleepless night again but at least hadnt had a reaction to these tablets like the last two lots so hopefully they will start doing her some good and she can fly over to me next week.. Fingers and toes crossed here




Perhaps the medication will work well this time. Apparently she is a strong woman.


----------



## elvisfan4life

She is like a southern lady izzy they make em tough in ireland


----------



## Izzy48

My iPad is a mess this morning. Will stop using the app based on Mollyd's comments. Wonder why it is doing that?

We are so sad about Robin Williams. Very hard for his family. May his soul find peace.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Get some sleep izzy sweet dreams


----------



## Mayfly285

So, so sad to hear the news of Robin Williams's death this morning - I loved his role in Dead Poet's Society. May he be at peace. My thoughts are with his family at this dreadful time ...


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Thanks wee bush i have my auntie  going to check on her tomorrow after she has been on the steroids and antibiotics for a day..so want her to be well so she can come over and stay[/
> 
> The steroids will help with her breathing but will keep her awake and probably nervous and irritable. Hopefully she will be well enough to come!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Get some sleep izzy sweet dreams




You noticed?


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> She is like a southern lady izzy they make em tough in ireland




Funny you should say that as historians say that is one reason why Southern women are noted for being so strong, the genetics from where we originally came.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Funny you should say that as historians say that is one reason why Southern women are noted for being so strong, the genetics from where we originally came.



I completely agree


----------



## skyqueen

ratrat said:


> Haha, glad all sorted even before I reply (thanks Elvis)   no worries, I do remember you though!


Sorry for the confusion and I do remember you and your lovely collection! 



elvisfan4life said:


> Thx ratters just called her she still isn't good and has had a sleepless night again but at least hadnt had a reaction to these tablets like the last two lots so hopefully they will start doing her some good and she can fly over to me next week.. Fingers and toes crossed here


Yup...fingers and toes, dearheart!



elvisfan4life said:


> She is like a southern lady izzy they make em tough in ireland


Oh, YES!



Izzy48 said:


> Funny you should say that as historians say that is one reason why Southern women are noted for being so strong, the genetics from where we originally came.


All I can think of is those Appalachian women...very tough, indeed! That's what I love about southern women...so charming on the outside but determined on the inside!


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you thank you...my mum is 80 and been poorly all summer... Blooming doctors have given her tablets she has severely reacted to twice in as many weeks


Oh, my I certainly relate to that! I just saw my rheumatologist yesterday, and she took me off a medication that she had prescribed, with high hopes, just a week ago. Also took me off another that I've been taking since February. Both had made me more sick than the original disease! (I don't blame the doctor, though. Rheumatoid Arthritis is a difficult disease to manage, and apparently I'm one of those patients who is sensitive to medicine. Lucky me. )

As MollyD put it yesterday, I'm just waiting for us to get it "all sorted out." In the meantime, I'm glad to be off these two meds, since they didn't seem to be helping.

I'm so sorry your mother has been sick all summer, Elvis. A chest infection is such an exhausting thing. My mother gets them, too and I worry. Well, we *do* worry about our mothers, don't we? Times change think of the many years when *they* worried about *us*!


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> She is like a southern lady izzy they make em tough in ireland


Well said, Elvis! I'm holding her (and Izzy, and MollyD) in my thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone seen the little 15-second Mulberry "Red Alert" ad campaign? For some reason, it came to me in an email this morning. Unfortunately I can't seem to find a way to link to it&#8230; I would love to post it here. It is too adorable for words.

No birds in it, Izzy and MollyD! But there ARE bunnies...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone seen the little 15-second Mulberry "Red Alert" ad campaign? For some reason, it came to me in an email this morning. Unfortunately I can't seem to find a way to link to it I would love to post it here. It is too adorable for words.
> 
> No birds in it, Izzy and MollyD! But there ARE bunnies...



Got an email today with the Cara & festival campaign Elaine but I don't think it's the one you are talking about


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Got an email today with the Cara & festival campaign Elaine but I don't think it's the one you are talking about


No mine is in a meadow, with soft music playing in the background. A few red bags scattered here & there, and a few bunnies, their little noses wiggling. Reminds me of the old book "Watership Down" did you ever read it?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> No mine is in a meadow, with soft music playing in the background. A few red bags scattered here & there, and a few bunnies, their little noses wiggling. Reminds me of the old book "Watership Down" did you ever read it?



Ah yes Elaine, many many moons ago lol!
I didn't see that one. Must have a look for it


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Got an email today with the Cara & festival campaign Elaine but I don't think it's the one you are talking about



I received it also and thought it was very good.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> No mine is in a meadow, with soft music playing in the background. A few red bags scattered here & there, and a few bunnies, their little noses wiggling. Reminds me of the old book "Watership Down" did you ever read it?



Loved it...hazel, fiver, bigwig, dandelion, blackberry.....ah the memories


----------



## Izzy48

Elvis,
Your favorite Coach bag and my two favorites. I am waiting to see the black tooled bag. These are modeled by my friend, Susan.  She is petit at 5'2".
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thought you might like to see it modeled on someone about your height.

Sorry, don't know why they are turned wrong.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy you are a star and please thank susan for me she is awesome to help out..have saved the pics to drool over


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Loved it...hazel, fiver, bigwig, dandelion, blackberry.....ah the memories


I reread it recently. I downloaded the eBook version onto my iPad to read during an infusion. It was *such* a lovely way to pass the time! All that medical technology going on around me, and there I was, transported to a meadow. Izzy and MollyD, there's a bird who plays an important part in the adventure, I'm afraid


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> Your favorite Coach bag and my two favorites. I am waiting to see the black tooled bag. These are modeled by my friend, Susan.  She is petit at 5'2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716839
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716842
> 
> Thought you might like to see it modeled on someone about your height.
> 
> Sorry, don't know why they are turned wrong.


Which is the top one, Izzy? It looks wonderful on Susan, and she is only 2 inches taller than I am! (She is very pretty, isn't she? So sweet of her to model them.)


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> Your favorite Coach bag and my two favorites. I am waiting to see the black tooled bag. These are modeled by my friend, Susan.  She is petit at 5'2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716839
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716842
> 
> Thought you might like to see it modeled on someone about your height.
> 
> Sorry, don't know why they are turned wrong.


What is the bottom bag called, Izzy?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I reread it recently. I downloaded the eBook version onto my iPad to read during an infusion. It was *such* a lovely way to pass the time! All that medical technology going on around me, and there I was, transported to a meadow. Izzy and MollyD, there's a bird who plays an important part in the adventure, I'm afraid



It's a wonderful book, Elaine; I remember weeping buckets at various stages, eg Blackaver's dreadful story and one of the rabbits "leaving his body by the stream" because he "didn't think he would need it any more" ... :'( (What a poignant euphemism.) And yes, Kehaar(?) did play an important rôle for the bunnies!)  I've never seen the film, though ...


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> It's a wonderful book, Elaine; I remember weeping buckets at various stages, eg Blackaver's dreadful story and one of the rabbits "leaving his body by the stream" because he "didn't think he would need it any more" ... :'( (What a poignant euphemism.) And yes, Kehaar(?) did play an important rôle for the bunnies!)  *I've never seen the film, though* ...



Nor have I deliberately. I was quite sure the film wouldn't do justice to the book. 

I'm glad I wasn't the only one moved to tears by some parts of the book! The first time I read it, I was in my mid-twenties, and the second time was 40 years later. I cried both times. I guess I'm just a softie!  (I cry at mushy TV ads, also)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Which is the top one, Izzy? It looks wonderful on Susan, and she is only 2 inches taller than I am! (She is very pretty, isn't she? So sweet of her to model them.)



I forget the name of it but I will get it for you. A very smooth leather and light weight but looks like a sturdy bag for the cost. They have it in other options.


----------



## Trendz

Quick q, does anyone else's M still carry a strong buffalo leather smell after a month of use?


----------



## Izzy48

Trendz said:


> Quick q, does anyone else's M still carry a strong buffalo leather smell after a month of use?




Yes, mine still has a leather smell especially since it is enclosed in the bag. Even though it's buffalo leather, it doesn't smell that different to me than my other bag did.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> What is the bottom bag called, Izzy?




The Brooklyn and the color she has is an aubergine but I don't know their name for it.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Izzy you are a star and please thank susan for me she is awesome to help out..have saved the pics to drool over




Will do and yes she is an awesome person.


----------



## Izzy48

This is a British company and I am completely taken with what they do. Their work is incredible to me and I consider it art. Please look if you have an opportunity. 

http://www.fantasywire.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Trendz

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, mine still has a leather smell especially since it is enclosed in the bag. Even though it's buffalo leather, it doesn't smell that different to me than my other bag did.




Thanks Izzy!!! I was getting worried since the smell is much stronger than my other bags' after a month's use, but thanks for reassuring me!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning all..everyone ok this morning very quiet on here? Got conference calls back to back now so will pop back later


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning all..everyone ok this morning very quiet on here? Got conference calls back to back now so will pop back later



Morning Elvis & all the other ladies.
It does seen quiet on this thread lately!
Where is wee drop? Hope you haven't deserted us&#128532;
Good luck with the conference calls Elvis


----------



## elvisfan4life

Got a gap in between as someone is running late....and breathe.....manic morning been at it since 6am


So sad to read the mental torment and financial difficulties robin williams was in....when he did so much for so many others...may he be at peace now forever


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning mol..are you downstairs yet? Mam is still in bed reading her kindle and playing her brain training on her ds !!!! I have bought her an android 7 inch tablet for her birthday so she will be playing with that soon when she gets over here. her birthday isn't until oct but need to show her how to use it so when she goes to bob and berts for her coffee and cake she can use the wifi...or whiffy as  she calls it..have tried to,explain wireless but she still thinks its a radio!!! Lol....i love her to bits


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning mol..are you downstairs yet? Mam is still in bed reading her kindle and playing her brain training on her ds !!!! I have bought her an android 7 inch tablet for her birthday so she will be playing with that soon when she gets over here. her birthday isn't until oct but need to show her how to use it so when she goes to bob and berts for her coffee and cake she can use the wifi...or whiffy as  she calls it..have tried to,explain wireless but she still thinks its a radio!!! Lol....i love her to bits



Awww God Love Her Elvis. Your mum sounds like a right character. She will be thrilled to bits with her new tablet once she knows how to use it 
Bet you can't wait to see her and I hope she's better really soon
I was up at my usual time but have been in agony all morning. It beats me why they can't  get something that actually works!!!! 
Ah well, no point complaining..............?


----------



## ratrat

Morning - or Afternoon rather, what a day so far grrr - but anyway how is everybody!?

Quickly skimmed over, ohhh Watership down, 'Bright eyes-----' I remember I had to stop & skip all the sad bits for DD when she was small, she demanded to rewind (it was DHS then) to go back to the happy bit, so all was well before turn it off lol.

Your mum sounds on the way to recovery Elvis, hope she will be well to fly over.  LOL on technology end, my mum finally got a smartphone and I was impressed whils I was in Japan how she could handle/understand text (though slowly), apps, download etc, but when I ask why she doesn't answer the phone she told me she doesn't know how to use it as telephone yet !!!!!

Mollyddd, hope they would find something for pain - you can complain, I mean you should!  Take care 

Back to work... now I shouldn't complain!  See you later


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awww God Love Her Elvis. Your mum sounds like a right character. She will be thrilled to bits with her new tablet once she knows how to use it
> Bet you can't wait to see her and I hope she's better really soon
> I was up at my usual time but have been in agony all morning. It beats me why they can't  get something that actually works!!!!
> Ah well, no point complaining..............?



She is amazing i was truly blessed with both my parents

Awww hun do you have the patches? They must be able to give you something better for the pain?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> She is amazing i was truly blessed with both my parents
> 
> Awww hun do you have the patches? They must be able to give you something better for the pain?



I do have patches Elvis but unfortunately they don't do anything 
Will get something worked out sooner or later I'm sure

There is nothing like having good parents, they are what make us the people we are


----------



## elvisfan4life

Too true Mol materially we didn't have much but i was blessed in the parent allocation

Get them to sort you out now hun dont lie there in pain


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> I do have patches Elvis but unfortunately they don't do anything
> Will get something worked out sooner or later I'm sure
> 
> There is nothing like having good parents, they are what make us the people we are




Mollyd, I don't know about health care in your area or your issues so I shouldn't say a thing but I can't stand the thought of people being in pain. There is an expression, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease"  and in the US that applies to even health care. Please put some pressure on them if you haven't or have a family member do it. Also, please pardon me if you feel I am saying something I shouldn't. I do have a way of saying too much but I would like us all to feel better.


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning mol..are you downstairs yet? Mam is still in bed reading her kindle and playing her brain training on her ds !!!! I have bought her an android 7 inch tablet for her birthday so she will be playing with that soon when she gets over here. her birthday isn't until oct but need to show her how to use it so when she goes to bob and berts for her coffee and cake she can use the wifi...or whiffy as  she calls it..have tried to,explain wireless but she still thinks its a radio!!! Lol....i love her to bits


What a character...the whiffy! LOL!
I miss my Mother..................


Mollydoodledon said:


> Awww God Love Her Elvis. Your mum sounds like a right character. She will be thrilled to bits with her new tablet once she knows how to use it
> Bet you can't wait to see her and I hope she's better really soon
> I was up at my usual time but have been in agony all morning. It beats me why they can't  get something that actually works!!!!
> Ah well, no point complaining..............?


Sending you positive thoughts, dear Molly! Complain all you want..................


Morning ratrat!


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awww God Love Her Elvis. Your mum sounds like a right character. She will be thrilled to bits with her new tablet once she knows how to use it
> Bet you can't wait to see her and I hope she's better really soon
> I was up at my usual time but have been in agony all morning. It beats me why they can't  get something that actually works!!!!
> *Ah well, no point complaining*..............?



Molly, this is a FCZ a Free-Complaints Zone! You just *go* ahead and complain, my dear. You have every right to, and you know we support you.

Also, I fully agree with Izzy's point about the squeaky wheel and the grease. This isn't the time to put on a brave face with your doctors, or worry about being perceived as a difficult patient. You hurt, you have every reason to hurt, and you are entitled to have relief from pain.

Grrrrrrrr! Let me know if you want me to bite someone on the ankle.  Or perhaps skyqueen will contribute her BT? I've heard he (she?) can be feisty! (The dog, silly, not skyqueen! Skyqueen is lovely!)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Mollyd, I don't know about health care in your area or your issues so I shouldn't say a thing but I can't stand the thought of people being in pain. There is an expression, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease"  and in the US that applies to even health care. Please put some pressure on them if you haven't or have a family member do it. Also, please pardon me if you feel I am saying something I shouldn't. I do have a way of saying too much but I would like us all to feel better.



Hi Izzy 
My GP is very good but we just can't seem to get the pain managed. Having a fractured rib is worsening it of course but even with my GP ringing my Consultants Secretary and demanding an urgent appointment it has gone unnoticed!! 
Then again I can be inclined to suffer rather than feel like a nuisance to my doctor, who always tells me off for doing so. 
The meds they have tried so far just don't do enough to relieve the pain and when I increase the dose too quickly I get horrible side effects such as jerking etc.
Therefore I need the consultant to prescribe a drug which will actually help as at the minute I'm housebound due to the pain.
She has the results of my scan (as my GP was able to access them) but yet hasn't contacted me with an appointment!! 
I would really like to get out and have a little bit of use of my Mulberry bags 
Thanks so much for your kind words by the way xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> Molly, this is a FCZ a Free-Complaints Zone! You just *go* ahead and complain, my dear. You have every right to, and you know we support you.
> 
> Also, I fully agree with Izzy's point about the squeaky wheel and the grease. This isn't the time to put on a brave face with your doctors, or worry about being perceived as a difficult patient. You hurt, you have every reason to hurt, and you are entitled to have relief from pain.
> 
> Grrrrrrrr! Let me know if you want me to bite someone on the ankle.  Or perhaps skyqueen will contribute her BT? I've heard he (she?) can be feisty! (The dog, silly, not skyqueen! Skyqueen is lovely!)



Aww thanks Elaine, you made me giggle with the biting ankles 
If only I could reach down and bite my own it might make me forget about the other pain lol!
I totally agree with what you say, I'm just not great at putting it into practice. I think I need to discover an adamant attitude towards healthcare workers.
As I said to Izzy my GP has been wonderful regarding calling to see me & ringing but just seems baffled regarding the appropriate pain relief!
Sorry everyone else I don't mean to turn this into a healthcare thread.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Too true Mol materially we didn't have much but i was blessed in the parent allocation
> 
> Get them to sort you out now hun dont lie there in pain



Material things are nothing in the grand scheme of things Elvis. It's the love and care we receive from our parents that means everything 

I will get the other sorted, don't worry xx


----------



## riffraff

Molly - Not sure of your health issues but can empathise with the not getting anywhere.  They've not been able to get the SM's pain under control (long story). We've recently paid to go private and they're trying a new drug on her but he's also recommended Acupuncture. Unfortunately it's not free for children but adults can be referred by GP or Consultant. It's early days for her she's only had 2 sessions but the Acupuncturist is confident she will be able to give the SM some relief. Hope you get it sorted hun x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

riffraff said:


> Molly - Not sure of your health issues but can empathise with the not getting anywhere.  They've not been able to get the SM's pain under control (long story). We've recently paid to go private and they're trying a new drug on her but he's also recommended Acupuncture. Unfortunately it's not free for children but adults can be referred by GP or Consultant. It's early days for her she's only had 2 sessions but the Acupuncturist is confident she will be able to give the SM some relief. Hope you get it sorted hun x



Aww thanks riffraff. We may well go down the private root if no satisfaction very soon
Hope your SM gets some good relief with the acupuncture xx


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi Izzy
> 
> My GP is very good but we just can't seem to get the pain managed. Having a fractured rib is worsening it of course but even with my GP ringing my Consultants Secretary and demanding an urgent appointment it has gone unnoticed!!
> 
> Then again I can be inclined to suffer rather than feel like a nuisance to my doctor, who always tells me off for doing so.
> 
> The meds they have tried so far just don't do enough to relieve the pain and when I increase the dose too quickly I get horrible side effects such as jerking etc.
> 
> Therefore I need the consultant to prescribe a drug which will actually help as at the minute I'm housebound due to the pain.
> 
> She has the results of my scan (as my GP was able to access them) but yet hasn't contacted me with an appointment!!
> 
> I would really like to get out and have a little bit of use of my Mulberry bags
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words by the way xx




So frustrating and ridiculous! Yes, all medication causes side affects and the ones you describe are hard to deal with. I know your health care system is so different from ours but this last infection I had taught me something and that is to speak up. Due to Humira and other biologics  we tried I have a very low immune system. I developed an infection, was treated, realized I wasn't well and developed pneumonia because I didn't want to bother the doctors or the nurses. In addition I  developed asthma and didn't know it. I finally called for an appointment and I went into respiratory arrest in the doctor's office. I am fortunate to be alive. Today I had another follow up visit for the problem. I just don't want to see anyone do what I did because a year of my life is gone. Like you, I would like to use my bags as well.


----------



## Izzy48

My friend, EBMIC, did a reveal of an OS Alexa in the Mulberry forum. It is so beautiful and to think I didn't care for the pavement gray when it came out earlier. Now I love it! The leather is awesome.


----------



## Trendz

Oooh I've been debating getting an alexa in grey! Do you have any pics of it in action?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morning all....hope you are feeling a bit better miss mol


----------



## Izzy48

Trendz said:


> Oooh I've been debating getting an alexa in grey! Do you have any pics of it in action?




She has posted some on the Mulberry thread. It is really beautiful.  I was actually taken back over how beautiful the cement gray is. I had not liked the color when it came out but I underestimated it. Her interest started when the regular Alexis arrived I ordered as a Christmas gift for my daughter. She had a tough time finding one but the SA she used was very helpful.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Time for bed izzy!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Morning all....hope you are feeling a bit better miss mol




Good very early morning Elvis and all in England and Ireland. Today will be tough for us. I pray the surgery can be done and the cancer removed from my husband surgically and safely. I must try to sleep for at least an hour before we leave for the hospital.


----------



## elvisfan4life

My prayers with you and your husband today my friend Izzy


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> My prayers with you and your husband today my friend Izzy




Thznks Elvis because it means so much to us.


----------



## lcy32

Thinking of you both Izzy. Really hope all goes well x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Good very early morning Elvis and all in England and Ireland. Today will be tough for us. I pray the surgery can be done and the cancer removed from my husband surgically and safely. I must try to sleep for at least an hour before we leave for the hospital.



Izzy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband  today.  fingers, toes, etc  crossed that all goes well and your DH makes a speedy recover from this horrible horrible disease.
Please get some sleep and keep strong xxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies, a bit of a grey day here so hope it's better where you are.
Thanks Elvis, I'm ok, got some decent sleep so
At least I'm awake this morning lol!
Have a good day everyone & very best wished to Izzy & her husband xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ladies, a bit of a grey day here so hope it's better where you are.
> Thanks Elvis, I'm ok, got some decent sleep so
> At least I'm awake this morning lol!
> Have a good day everyone & very best wished to Izzy & her husband xx



Just sent you an email sweetie before i start work proper!! Raining here


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Just sent you an email sweetie before i start work proper!! Raining here



Oh ok Elvis I will go and have a look now Hun 
Don't work too hard


----------



## BeckyLH01

Sorry to bother you all but does anyone know when new members can start threads? I'm wanting some advice about a bag I bought but can't post yet. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Not sure how many posts but i can open a new thread for you if youd like..becky needs advise coming up look out for it


----------



## BeckyLH01

Thank you so much


----------



## elvisfan4life

Already done hun


----------



## Mollydoodledon

BeckyLH01 said:


> Sorry to bother you all but does anyone know when new members can start threads? I'm wanting some advice about a bag I bought but can't post yet. Many thanks in advance.



Hi Becky
You have to be a member for so many days and post on at least 10 others threads.
I think it's five days and they take it from exactly the time you registered
ie: if you registered at 9am you can't start a thread until after 9am when the five days are up.
Hope I've got this right.
Feel free to post on others threads in the meantime and I think Elvis is helping you out
Welcome to the forum&#128556;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat, I need coffee

Every so often I'll have some sort of sleep disturbance and last night was a real doozy &#128561;
I don't know if it's lucid dreaming, night terrors or whatever but it followed the same script as usual.
I was asleep but then I felt a presence in my bedroom, opened my eyes and saw a dark human like shape and I screamed and screamed and screamed. Mr wee drop caught the hold of me but I could still see the _intruder_, this time though it was heading swiftly for me and I was struggling against mr wee drop because I was terrified. It took quite a while for me to wake up enough to realise that there wasn't anyone else in the room, even then I was still still jumpy for a while, mr wee drop even got up to turn on the bedroom light to convince me :shame:
I've done the same thing when staying at a hotel and also when I've family staying :shame:
I'd love to know what the hell is going on 
Edit: my left arm and shoulder is sore from struggling against mr wee drop, I don't know what I was trying to do but I assume it was to jump up and run away&#128534;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Perhaps too much coffee weedrop...you poor thing sounds awful

Glad to have you back though we have missed you where have you been


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww thanks Elvis, I've been busy with the sheep but also a bit tired and cranky :giggles:
I'm feeling more like myself today


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Aww wee drop how frightening for you &#128561;
Maybe you should speak to the doctor about the recurring nightmares as it could be down to medication
Really hope you get it sorted as that kind of thing is very unsettling and scary!
Look after yourself and no stimulant drinks before bedtime &#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Well ladies, you will be glad to hear an appointment has just dropped through letterbox 
Seeing my Consultant on Monday afternoon (well it states her name on appt but could be someone else depending on how busy the clinic is)
I'm getting my notebook ready and am determined to ask all the questions I need to! Politely of course, as that's my middle name lol!
Fingers crossed she comes up with some suitable pain relief at least!
Roll on Monday


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fabulous news Molly thank goodness for that roll on monday indeed


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww wee drop how frightening for you &#128561;
> 
> Maybe you should speak to the doctor about the recurring nightmares as it could be down to medication
> 
> Really hope you get it sorted as that kind of thing is very unsettling and scary!
> 
> Look after yourself and no stimulant drinks before bedtime &#128540;




That's the thing, I don't drink anything caffeinated after 5pm. I'm prone to these nightmares and also dreaming whilst aware of my surroundings and my eyes are open. Last year I clearly heard a woman say 'help me' from downstairs and I sat up in bed and answered her, I was getting out of bed when mr wee drop woke up and asked me what I was doing. It took a minute for me to realise that there wasn't anyone downstairs. 
Another horrible one was the time I was staying at a hotel and the same thing happened as last night, okay this time _they_ were coming into my room via the window, through the curtains. Good job I'm not prone to believing in aliens :lolots:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Well ladies, you will be glad to hear an appointment has just dropped through letterbox
> 
> Seeing my Consultant on Monday afternoon (well it states her name on appt but could be someone else depending on how busy the clinic is)
> 
> I'm getting my notebook ready and am determined to ask all the questions I need to! Politely of course, as that's my middle name lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed she comes up with some suitable pain relief at least!
> 
> Roll on Monday




Awww  you'll be in my prayers Molly.
Elvis' how's your wee mummy?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Maybe you have the gift weedrop?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Maybe you have the gift weedrop?




If that's what the gift is revealing I sincerely hope not! :lolots: 
I've a friend who's seen angelic visitations in her bedroom in the form of sparkling colours falling down to reveal the outline of a human, she says the visitations are wonderful and always comforting. Heh! 
I'll stick to there being something not quite right with my head :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww  you'll be in my prayers Molly.
> Elvis' how's your wee mummy?



Fingers crossed she is doing ok...I'm just looking at flights now in my lunch hour to get my OH over to collect her and bring her over here for a month.....blooming expensive business if you cant book way in advance


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Fingers crossed she is doing ok...I'm just looking at flights now in my lunch hour to get my OH over to collect her and bring her over here for a month.....blooming expensive business if you cant book way in advance




I know. Hope she is improving


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> That's the thing, I don't drink anything caffeinated after 5pm. I'm prone to these nightmares and also dreaming whilst aware of my surroundings and my eyes are open. Last year I clearly heard a woman say 'help me' from downstairs and I sat up in bed and answered her, I was getting out of bed when mr wee drop woke up and asked me what I was doing. It took a minute for me to realise that there wasn't anyone downstairs.
> Another horrible one was the time I was staying at a hotel and the same thing happened as last night, okay this time _they_ were coming into my room via the window, through the curtains. Good job I'm not prone to believing in aliens :lolots:



I think you must have a very vivid imagination Hun and you're taking it to bed with you lol!
I know how horrible nightmares are. Thankfully I've not had any for a long time but I was told it was due to one of my meds at that time. They were causing hallucination type dreams:no good:
Maybe just get yours checked out to see if it could be the cause. You are certainly very good not having any caffeine in the evening as that can be a big culprit 
Yours sound particularly awful so I hope you don't have them too often &#128531;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've had them since childhood so I don't think it's meds but I will mention them to my GP next time I see her. They usually occur after a sudden stressor has been resolved and that's what happened on Tuesday. 

Unrelated: the news about Sir Cliff Richard!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I've had them since childhood so I don't think it's meds but I will mention them to my GP next time I see her. They usually occur after a sudden stressor has been resolved and that's what happened on Tuesday.
> 
> Unrelated: the news about Sir Cliff Richard!



How unexpected was that!! Never know who is going to come up next  is right wee drop :shudders:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Never liked him ...the british Elvis my backside not in a million years !!!!  Not at all surprised he has always been creepy


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've never thought of him much one way or another. 
But after Stuart Hall and Rolf Harris' fall from grace nothing would surprise me, both of them provided two of my favourite childhood program's. Talk about feet of clay!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Never liked him ...the british Elvis my backside not in a million years !!!!  Not at all surprised he has always been creepy



Didn't even realise he was known as the British Elvis!! That is a joke 
You,are so right tho, he is creepy and sad IMO


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yes.....drives me demented when anyone calls him that ...errrrrr NO!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes.....drives me demented when anyone calls him that ...errrrrr NO!!!!!




I've never called him that, Hank Marvin creeps me out even worse. I don't know why. By all accounts he's a great guy


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat, I need coffee
> 
> Every so often I'll have some sort of sleep disturbance and last night was a real doozy &#128561;
> I don't know if it's lucid dreaming, night terrors or whatever but it followed the same script as usual.
> I was asleep but then I felt a presence in my bedroom, opened my eyes and saw a dark human like shape and I screamed and screamed and screamed. Mr wee drop caught the hold of me but I could still see the _intruder_, this time though it was heading swiftly for me and I was struggling against mr wee drop because I was terrified. It took quite a while for me to wake up enough to realise that there wasn't anyone else in the room, even then I was still still jumpy for a while, mr wee drop even got up to turn on the bedroom light to convince me :shame:
> I've done the same thing when staying at a hotel and also when I've family staying :shame:
> I'd love to know what the hell is going on
> Edit: my left arm and shoulder is sore from struggling against mr wee drop, I don't know what I was trying to do but I assume it was to jump up and run away&#128534;


I'm so sorry that happened to you, wee drop! I was plagued by nightmares (or whatever-they-were) for years. Sleepwalking, too. And the most frightening: being convinced that I truly was awake, and there was someone in the room. Oddly enough, these "nightmares" went away about ten years ago, coinciding with my treatment for breast cancer. I don't know whether it was because Life was giving me something to be TRULY terrified about, or whether it was the chemotherapy medicine that chased the mightmares away, but after a year of aggressive treatment, not only am I in remission, I rarely have bad dreams!

Isn't that odd?

When I was suffering from my sleep disturbances (I hesitate to call them nightmares, since that makes them sound so trivial, and I know yours are NOT trivial), my doctor told me about a technique called "lucid dreaming" where you train yourself (while you are awake) to recognize that you are dreaming a bad dream, and then you go "into" the dream and change it. I'm not explaining it well. But if you Google the term "lucid dreaming," you might find some helpful information. Or if you want to PM me, I'll be glad to tell you more about how it worked for me.

I hope you sleep restfully tonight.


----------



## ElainePG

All right, all you lovely Mulberry ladies, I have a question. I've only had my Shrunken Calf Lexie for about 3 weeks, but this morning (gasp!) IT RAINED!

Fortunately, I had already sprayed it with Collonil Waterstop. I am a bit compulsive (oh, alright, VERY compulsive!:giggles about protecting my bags with a water proofer before ever walking out the door with them, and my SA had been very clear that the one to use with Mulberry bags was Collonil.

Well, fine. But as I scanned the various tPF threads, I found mounds and mounds of contradictory advice. Spray just in the corners. Spray all over. Spray lightly. Spray until the leather is dripping. Wait until the bag is dry, then buff. Do NOT buff ever.

What's a girl to do?

Well, what *this* girl did was to write to Mulberry. And I received a charming reply from Katrina Waters, Customer Solutions Administrator at Mulberry Design Ltd, which said, in part, "There is no right or wrong way to use this product, we would recommend using it by spraying the bag evenly from a distance of approximately 15cm. Allow the spray to dry completely, do not buff. I always suggest to spray it before going to bed, leave it un-touched over night and then it will be ready for it's enjoyment the next day. For long lasting protection and nourishment, re-apply regularly."

Notice that our Katrina did not specify what she meant by "regularly." I did, however, find it quite touching that there is apparently "no right or wrong way to use this product." Anything goes, evidently. I'm not sure whether this is good news or bad news. Then again, as we have already established, I'm a bit rule-based. It probably goes back to my childhood. I was a well-loved only child. My parents, bless them, gave me a wonderful upbringing, but I was most certainly taught that Life had rules that must be followed. I wouldn't have had it any other way. So you can imagine my confusion at (1) being told there is "no right or wrong way" to use Collonil Waterstop, and then (2) being given instructions for how to use the product!

I suppose I could reply to Katrina's letter, but she seems like such a sweet lady I don't want to sound like a brash American. Perhaps someone here can clarify the Collonil Waterstop Mystery? Or is it a tightly-held secret, available only to Mulberry owners on the correct side of the pond? 

Rain is forecast again tomorrow. Please help!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> we would recommend using it by spraying the bag evenly from a distance of approximately 15cm. Allow the spray to dry completely, do not buff. I always suggest to spray it before going to bed, leave it un-touched over night and then it will be ready for it's enjoyment the next day. For long lasting protection and nourishment, re-apply regularly."
> 
> Please help!



Elaine the problem is everyone will give you different advice but for what it is worth i basically agree with this _

For a  new bag i wont use until it has had 2 coats of spray...light covering allow to dry and then repeat....spray in a well ventilated room or garage and allow to dry overnight between sprays

I dont buff after spraying...when the bag has been used for some time and begins to feel dry i use the cream gel to re moisturise the leather and make it more pliable and thats what,and when i  buff....mulberry now say the gel cream is a waterproofing and can be used instread of the spray which is often what causes more confusion...i ignore them for me spray is waterproofing gel is moisturising...that said im not sure if the gel should be used on yourtype leather ive never had it so dont know its care sorry

Frequency...depends how often and for how long you use your bag...if in doubt spray more often not less but once,a month should be fine even for a bag used daily and once every 3months,for"one you rotate always better safe than sorry

Your post,didmake me laugh this morning..as ever..love you ladies!!l


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you, wee drop! I was plagued by nightmares (or whatever-they-were) for years. Sleepwalking, too. And the most frightening: being convinced that I truly was awake, and there was someone in the room. Oddly enough, these "nightmares" went away about ten years ago, coinciding with my treatment for breast cancer. I don't know whether it was because Life was giving me something to be TRULY terrified about, or whether it was the chemotherapy medicine that chased the mightmares away, but after a year of aggressive treatment, not only am I in remission, I rarely have bad dreams!
> 
> Isn't that odd?
> 
> When I was suffering from my sleep disturbances (I hesitate to call them nightmares, since that makes them sound so trivial, and I know yours are NOT trivial), my doctor told me about a technique called "lucid dreaming" where you train yourself (while you are awake) to recognize that you are dreaming a bad dream, and then you go "into" the dream and change it. I'm not explaining it well. But if you Google the term "lucid dreaming," you might find some helpful information. Or if you want to PM me, I'll be glad to tell you more about how it worked for me.
> 
> I hope you sleep restfully tonight.



Bless you Elaine so sorry to hear you have also suffered from this awful disease we should form a club glad you have beaten it my friend keep well and strong


----------



## elvisfan4life

I woke this morning to an email from Izzy with wonderful news her DH,s long surgery was over and fingers and everything else crossed seems to have been a success.....hope you are having a long peaceful sleep Izzy my friend and i will be praying for a speedy and complete recovery for your DH


----------



## elvisfan4life

Friday thank goodness at long last.....may the work day be short and the weekend be long ladies


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> I woke this morning to an email from Izzy with wonderful news her DH,s long surgery was over and fingers and everything else crossed seems to have been a success.....hope you are having a long peaceful sleep Izzy my friend and i will be praying for a speedy and complete recovery for your DH



Great news!


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Friday thank goodness at long last.....may the work day be short and the weekend be long ladies



ITA - boss is back today so all piled up not knowing which direction they will go ...  
It seems another rainy weekend!  I haven't washed my car for ages come to think of it, those heavy shower somehow keep it relatively clean 

Have a nice relaxing w/e everybody


----------



## riffraff

I've experienced the same sort of thing for a number of years. The first time it happened I saw dark shadowy figures walking through walls .  It's called sleep paralysis and I usually experience it when I'm stressed or feeling under pressure. I can't move when this happens though and it feels like some-one is sitting on my chest and I can't even talk or shout.




wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat, I need coffee
> 
> Every so often I'll have some sort of sleep disturbance and last night was a real doozy &#128561;
> I don't know if it's lucid dreaming, night terrors or whatever but it followed the same script as usual.
> I was asleep but then I felt a presence in my bedroom, opened my eyes and saw a dark human like shape and I screamed and screamed and screamed. Mr wee drop caught the hold of me but I could still see the _intruder_, this time though it was heading swiftly for me and I was struggling against mr wee drop because I was terrified. It took quite a while for me to wake up enough to realise that there wasn't anyone else in the room, even then I was still still jumpy for a while, mr wee drop even got up to turn on the bedroom light to convince me :shame:
> I've done the same thing when staying at a hotel and also when I've family staying :shame:
> I'd love to know what the hell is going on
> Edit: my left arm and shoulder is sore from struggling against mr wee drop, I don't know what I was trying to do but I assume it was to jump up and run away&#128534;


----------



## elvisfan4life

The King died 37 years ago tomorrow...my saddest day..will be up late tonight watching the candlelit vigil to the grave online and so wishing i was there to leave him a rose and a kiss as i always do...til next time


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> ITA - boss is back today so all piled up not knowing which direction they will go ...
> It seems another rainy weekend!  I haven't washed my car for ages come to think of it, those heavy shower somehow keep it relatively clean
> 
> Have a nice relaxing w/e everybody



You too ratters...my boss is away for another week so i have his workload to juggle too


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> I woke this morning to an email from Izzy with wonderful news her DH,s long surgery was over and fingers and everything else crossed seems to have been a success.....hope you are having a long peaceful sleep Izzy my friend and i will be praying for a speedy and complete recovery for your DH



I am so pleased to hear this news! Well done to everyone involved and I'm wishing Izzy's husband and izzy the very very best. Get some rest Izzy and love & best wishes for a speedy recovery to your hubby xxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Good morning ladies!
Hope Friday at work for those of you at work goes quickly and everyone has a lovely weekend
I will be thinking of you Elvis as you remember your number one hero THE KING xxx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx Mol tomorrow is a sad day for me...i remember aug 16 1977 like it was yesterday


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Elvis I forgot to ask Is it this week you get the boot off or have you another week to go?
Hope that foot of yours has healed by now &#128545;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx Mol tomorrow is a sad day for me...i remember aug 16 1977 like it was yesterday



Aww Hun, you really did think the world of Elvis and I know there are so many like you 
Be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you, wee drop! I was plagued by nightmares (or whatever-they-were) for years. Sleepwalking, too. And the most frightening: being convinced that I truly was awake, and there was someone in the room. Oddly enough, these "nightmares" went away about ten years ago, coinciding with my treatment for breast cancer. I don't know whether it was because Life was giving me something to be TRULY terrified about, or whether it was the chemotherapy medicine that chased the mightmares away, but after a year of aggressive treatment, not only am I in remission, I rarely have bad dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that odd?
> 
> 
> 
> When I was suffering from my sleep disturbances (I hesitate to call them nightmares, since that makes them sound so trivial, and I know yours are NOT trivial), my doctor told me about a technique called "lucid dreaming" where you train yourself (while you are awake) to recognize that you are dreaming a bad dream, and then you go "into" the dream and change it. I'm not explaining it well. But if you Google the term "lucid dreaming," you might find some helpful information. Or if you want to PM me, I'll be glad to tell you more about how it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you sleep restfully tonight.




Thanks Elaine, they're so terrifying. You couldn't convince me during them that the danger isn't real. My poor DH is marvellous though and thankfully he's a light sleeper so he always awakens quickly to comfort me. I'll send you a pm for more details about lucid dreaming. 
I'm so glad you beat breast cancer!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> I am so pleased to hear this news! Well done to everyone involved and I'm wishing Izzy's husband and izzy the very very best. Get some rest Izzy and love & best wishes for a speedy recovery to your hubby xxx




From me too.
Hugs for Izzy


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx Mol tomorrow is a sad day for me...i remember aug 16 1977 like it was yesterday




:rain: 
I was very young but I do remember when Elvis died, my auntie is a fan and she cried 
My DH has an auntie that lives now in Spain, she's a Elvis devotee too and once during a family get together had the King turned up so loud that the neighbours complained to the Police :giggles:
My DH loves Elvis and tends to sing "I can't help falling in love with you" in the shower each morning, sometimes it's "crying in the Chapel" instead. His aforementioned auntie babysat him a lot when he was a child


----------



## elvisfan4life

Love it wee drop!!!

E touched my life when I was 3 years old and he has never left me ...in all my times of trouble pain and despair he is there for me,and he pulls me through...every time...it just saddens me so much that in his time of darkness and despair there was no one here on earth for him....but Someone up there perhaps thought he had suffered enough and took him home for peace..i hope so that gives me comfort


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat 
I'm married to my DH 17 years today. He bought me a lovely bunch of bright summer flowers and we are going out so ew here special for a nice meal tonight


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Love it wee drop!!!
> 
> E touched my life when I was 3 years old and he has never left me ...in all my times of trouble pain and despair he is there for me,and he pulls me through...every time...it just saddens me so much that in his time of darkness and despair there was no one here on earth for him....but Someone up there perhaps thought he had suffered enough and took him home for peace..i hope so that gives me comfort




He had a twin that died didn't he?
My DH's mum had her twin sister die at only a few days old. Apparently she was inconsolable for a long time afterwards even though she was just a wee baby. She's felt the loss of her twin all her life even though she never _knew her_ in this world. Elvis must have felt the same :rain:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> He had a twin that died didn't he?
> My DH's mum had her twin sister die at only a few days old. Apparently she was inconsolable for a long time afterwards even though she was just a wee baby. She's felt the loss of her twin all her life even though she never _knew her_ in this world. Elvis must have felt the same :rain:



Jessie garon his twin was first born and died before E came into the world...in a  bleak two roomed  wooden  shack in a white slum area in tupelo Mississippi on a cold grey winter morning 8 jan 1935...his grave is unknown and unmarked as the family were too poor...there is a marker for him in the mediation gardens at Graceland where E his parents and grandmother are buried


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> I'm married to my DH 17 years today. He bought me a lovely bunch of bright summer flowers and we are going out so ew here special for a nice meal tonight



How lovely many congratulations..where are you going to eat?


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Bushmills Inn


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Jessie garon his twin was first born and died before E came into the world...in a  bleak two roomed  wooden  shack in a white slum area in tupelo Mississippi on a cold grey winter morning 8 jan 1935...his grave is unknown and unmarked as the family were too poor...there is a marker for him in the mediation gardens at Graceland where E his parents and grandmother are buried




Yeah, that's sad 
My m-i-l and her twin were born premature and were wrapped up & put in shoe boxes under the range. Times were undeniably tough then :rain:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> I'm married to my DH 17 years today. He bought me a lovely bunch of bright summer flowers and we are going out so ew here special for a nice meal tonight



Congratulations wee drop! May you both have many more happy years together &#128157;&#128157;
Enjoy your meal tonight


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
He surprised me with this bouquet


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Aww how lovely 
Lucky girl wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww how lovely
> 
> Lucky girl wee drop




Thanks


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> The Bushmills Inn



Fabulous the food is wonderful enjoy hun


----------



## elvisfan4life

A good link to E birthplace

http://www.elvis-express.com/elvisradio_tupelobirth.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Today it looks quaint....my mum said she would move in!!! The lady who showed us round was in her late late 80,s and lived a few door,up from the Presleys..she told us the house is not on the original plot and showed us where the original was not too far away but it has been built on ....compared to her family the Presleys were well off ...she had 20 people in a 3 room shack ..adults and children taken in as the depression struck and they had no work and no money...a bed was a luxury...there was only one in each shack as there was no room for any more and they couldn't afford more than one anyway...but they got by eating off the land ...greens no meat....amazing survival instinct but still looking after their kin....made me cry

E never lost that...in his mansion he took in every waif and stray of his family..aunts uncles cousins second cousins ...housed clothed and fed them...the last,person to live in the mansion was his aunt delta who cut the ribbon to open Graceland to the public while she was still living there


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Elaine the problem is everyone will give you different advice but for what it is worth i basically agree with this _
> 
> For a  new bag i wont use until it has had 2 coats of spray...light covering allow to dry and then repeat....spray in a well ventilated room or garage and allow to dry overnight between sprays
> 
> I dont buff after spraying...when the bag has been used for some time and begins to feel dry i use the cream gel to re moisturise the leather and make it more pliable and thats what,and when i  buff....mulberry now say the gel cream is a waterproofing and can be used instread of the spray which is often what causes more confusion...i ignore them for me spray is waterproofing gel is moisturising...that said im not sure if the gel should be used on yourtype leather ive never had it so dont know its care sorry
> 
> Frequency...depends how often and for how long you use your bag...if in doubt spray more often not less but once,a month should be fine even for a bag used daily and once every 3months,for"one you rotate always better safe than sorry
> 
> *Your post,didmake me laugh this morning*..as ever..love you ladies!!l



That is good advice about spraying the bag, Elvis. I have done one light spraying (outside! it's smelly!) and allowed it to dry overnight so today I will spray it a second time. And then I should be set until the "real" rains come, in November.

As for the Gel, I do remember my SA telling me that it should be used as a moisturizer, *not* a protector, just as you say. She told me that because my Shrunken Calf leather has grooves and bumps in it, I ought *not* to use it all over the leather because it will likely get stuck in the grooves and make a big mess. She said I should just keep an eye on the corners of the bag, and rub it carefully in there, *only* if the leather looks as though it's drying out.

Of course, as you say, a lot of it depends on how often I carry the bag. At the moment, it feels as though I will never, ever put my Lexie down! But I know this is not realistic. One of these days I will, I suppose, switch it out for another of my lovely bags.:giggles:

I'm glad I gave you a laugh this morning!


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Thx Mol tomorrow is a sad day for me...i remember aug 16 1977 like it was yesterday


So do I it was *so* shocking! If I close my eyes, I can see the newspaper headline.


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you Elaine so sorry to hear you have also suffered from this awful disease we should form a club glad you have beaten it my friend *keep well and strong*



Thank you, my friend.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Elaine, they're so terrifying. *You couldn't convince me during them that the danger isn't real*. My poor DH is marvellous though and thankfully he's a light sleeper so he always awakens quickly to comfort me. I'll send you a pm for more details about lucid dreaming.
> I'm so glad you beat breast cancer!



Oh, of course! Because when you're dreaming, they ARE real! How wonderful that your DH is able to comfort you through the worst of it.

And happy anniversary to you both!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> So do I it was *so* shocking! If I close my eyes, I can see the newspaper headline.



This is the one that haunts me...


----------



## Yamee

Hello guyss... I'm not sure about how to start a thread on a forum but I just thought I might ask this question here... mulberry black bayswater in natural leather and brass vs bayswater in glossy goat leather and nickel? Please tell me which one you would pick and the pros and cons to the various leather and hardware types. Thanks! (Potential first mulberry purchase!)


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> That's the thing, I don't drink anything caffeinated after 5pm. I'm prone to these nightmares and also dreaming whilst aware of my surroundings and my eyes are open. Last year I clearly heard a woman say 'help me' from downstairs and I sat up in bed and answered her, I was getting out of bed when mr wee drop woke up and asked me what I was doing. It took a minute for me to realise that there wasn't anyone downstairs.
> Another horrible one was the time I was staying at a hotel and the same thing happened as last night, okay this time _they_ were coming into my room via the window, through the curtains. Good job I'm not prone to believing in aliens :lolots:




Unfortunately what you describe happens to some people regularly. Having seen this happen In my family, the individual was diagnosed with night terrors. They are not fun.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> This is the one that haunts me...



It was such a shock when I heard the news of the death of Elvis. Living in the state where Elvis lived, we remember him with much kindness and wish so much things had been so different for him.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Congratulations wee drop! May you both have many more happy years together &#128157;&#128157;
> Enjoy your meal tonight



Congratulations on your anniversary and may we wish you so many more happy years together.


----------



## Izzy48

Well, another mistake from me!! Lack of sleep and stress takes a toll. As I spend another night watching over my DH, I  wrote a thank you to all of you ( but put it in the wrong thread) wonderful ladies for your support for my husband and me during this rough time. As I said an almost impossible surgery was done and we await the results of the biopsy(s). Even though we know it is the big C, these results will help the medical team direct our next part of the fight. Let's remember all whom we know who are diagnosed with  this miserable disease knowing our support means much to those involved in fighting C daily. It is not easy. Please pardon that I can't even get what I wrote in the correct thread!!

Elvis, big hugs to you for your support and remembering our favorite E!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Well, another mistake from me!! Lack of sleep and stress takes a toll. As I spend another night watching over my DH, I  wrote a thank you to all of you ( but put it in the wrong thread) wonderful ladies for your support for my husband and me during this rough time. As I said an almost impossible surgery was done and we await the results of the biopsy(s). Even though we know it is the big C, these results will help the medical team direct our next part of the fight. Let's remember all whom we know who are diagnosed with  this miserable disease knowing our support means much to those involved in fighting C daily. It is not easy. Please pardon that I can't even get what I wrote in the correct thread!!
> 
> Elvis, big hugs to you for your support and remembering our favorite E!



My prayers are always with you and yours and remember Someone bigger than you and i brought us together  at this time in our lives for a reason....He is always loking out for you too just,like he has always helped me


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Well, another mistake from me!! Lack of sleep and stress takes a toll. As I spend another night watching over my DH, I  wrote a thank you to all of you ( but put it in the wrong thread) wonderful ladies for your support for my husband and me during this rough time. As I said an almost impossible surgery was done and we await the results of the biopsy(s). Even though we know it is the big C, these results will help the medical team direct our next part of the fight. Let's remember all whom we know who are diagnosed with  this miserable disease knowing our support means much to those involved in fighting C daily. It is not easy. Please pardon that I can't even get what I wrote in the correct thread!!
> 
> Elvis, big hugs to you for your support and remembering our favorite E!



Izzy, I am so glad to hear your husband has come through his operation and I really hope he is doing well. You poor thing, you must be exhausted 
My prayers are with you both  and let us all hope we can fight this horrible disease with the love and support we get from our families and friends and although it is not easy in any way we must never give up.
I am praying your husband recovers well from the surgery and there is much more can be done to free him from this horrible disease!
Please take care of yourself too Izzy as I know the carers be forgotten about and if it wasn't for our loved ones caring for us we wouldn't be able to put up this fight.
Please try to get some rest as you will need all the strength you can muster to keep doing your wonderful work.
Will keep my fingers crossed for you and your dear husband.
Take care xxx


----------



## holleigh

Yamee said:


> Hello guyss... I'm not sure about how to start a thread on a forum but I just thought I might ask this question here... mulberry black bayswater in natural leather and brass vs bayswater in glossy goat leather and nickel? Please tell me which one you would pick and the pros and cons to the various leather and hardware types. Thanks! (Potential first mulberry purchase!)



Hi,

have opened a thread for you .. link here xxx's Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/black-bays-decision-help-in-deciding-878307.html#post27252093


----------



## Izzybet

Hello ladies, not sure where to post my question... If you send Mulberry the code from your bag can they tell you when it was manufactured? I would just like to know how old my Ledbury is. Thanks


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies, I've been out working with the sheep since 10am &#128561;
Not good after a load of lovely wine the night before


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy  for you and your DH. I'll remember you both in my prayers.


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> Well, another mistake from me!! Lack of sleep and stress takes a toll. As I spend another night watching over my DH, I  wrote a thank you to all of you ( but put it in the wrong thread) wonderful ladies for your support for my husband and me during this rough time. As I said an almost impossible surgery was done and we await the results of the biopsy(s). Even though we know it is the big C, these results will help the medical team direct our next part of the fight. Let's remember all whom we know who are diagnosed with  this miserable disease knowing our support means much to those involved in fighting C daily. It is not easy. Please pardon that I can't even get what I wrote in the correct thread!!
> 
> Elvis, big hugs to you for your support and remembering our favorite E!


Just read your post Izzy48, sorry to hear about your DH. I wish you both all the very best and may your DH have encouraging results which leads to a full recovery. Very best wishes.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies, I've been out working with the sheep since 10am &#128561;
> Not good after a load of lovely wine the night before



Oh Dear wee drop, are you suffering&#128545;
Hope you had a good night anyway and enjoyed your meal at bushmills inn


----------



## wee drop o bush

I did, but as much as I enjoyed the fresh air this morning by the time I had posted that I was hungover and scunnered 
I'm just about to get into my cosy bed now though &#10024;


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I did, but as much as I enjoyed the fresh air this morning by the time I had posted that I was *hungover and scunnered*
> I'm just about to get into my cosy bed now though &#10024;



I had to look up "scunnered" it meant approximately what I expected. I hope you wake up feeling much better, wee drop!


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> I had to look up "scunnered" it meant approximately what I expected. I hope you wake up feeling much better, wee drop!




:giggles: Stick with me, Molly & Elvis' and you'll be fluent in Norn Iron! 
I slept better last night and didn't check _too many_ times to see of there was a monster in my room


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks
> He surprised me with this bouquet
> View attachment 2719696
> View attachment 2719697


Lovely, Wee...happy anniversary!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Well, another mistake from me!! Lack of sleep and stress takes a toll. As I spend another night watching over my DH, I  wrote a thank you to all of you ( but put it in the wrong thread) wonderful ladies for your support for my husband and me during this rough time. As I said an almost impossible surgery was done and we await the results of the biopsy(s). Even though we know it is the big C, these results will help the medical team direct our next part of the fight. Let's remember all whom we know who are diagnosed with  this miserable disease knowing our support means much to those involved in fighting C daily. It is not easy. Please pardon that I can't even get what I wrote in the correct thread!!
> 
> Elvis, big hugs to you for your support and remembering our favorite E!


Sending love and a lot of hugs, Izzy!
Glad Meredith is with you!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> :giggles: Stick with me, Molly & Elvis' and you'll be fluent in Norn Iron!
> I slept better last night and didn't check _too many_ times to see of there was a monster in my room



Wee drop that is farmers talk LOVL!
Mr D used to always say scunnered and I didn't know what he was talking about and he'd say to me "You have to remember I'm a from a frimmer family"
And YES he did say Frimmer!
Some guy he knew at school saw their name in the phone book  and it said Frmr blah blah and he thought J's dad was a frimmer


----------



## skyqueen

Morning girls (or afternoon, depending) another gorgeous day on Cape Cod! Off to the beach.............
Elvis...if you ever get to Las Vegas, go to the Westgate Las Vegas Hotel, formally the LV Hilton. That's where Elvis 1 performed throughout the end of his career. He also lived in the penthouse and they say Elvis 1 NEVER left the building! A lot of Elvis 1 sightings......................... 
P and I got married in Las Vegas and stayed at the Hilton in 1988, fabulous memorabilia but never saw dear Elvis 1.


----------



## wee drop o bush

North Antrim farmers talk is particularly rare...hi! :giggles:


----------



## studentinneed

Hello all!
I've just won this for the bargain price of £10 (i hope!) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...jNFc44ZOBqXABxVSM%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I'm just wondering if any of you think it's going to be easy to clean up? If not it's not too much lost, but hoping I can somehow!
Right now I was just intending to spot clean the denim, and then clean and condition the leather with collonil.
Any ideas?
Many thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> :giggles: Stick with me, Molly & Elvis' and you'll be fluent in Norn Iron!
> I slept better last night *and didn't check too many times to see of there was a monster in my room*



Well done! Did you ever see the animated movie _Monsters, Inc_ 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0198781/?ref_=nv_sr_3

It is (presumably) a children's movie, but I LOVED it! The premise is that monsters really DO live in closets, but they are as frightened of small children as the small children are of them and it goes on from there, getting funnier by the minute. The "monsters" weren't frightening at ALL in fact, they were quite dear. If you have never seen it, I would definitely recommend it. It ends very happily, and I guarantee you many laughs. 

Fluent in Norn Iron I would *adore* that! Back in my "wee dram" days (before I was diagnosed with RA and put on medicine that comes with a strict "no alcohol permitted" label) I used to be that fond o' Bushmills. Is that a help?


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wee drop that is farmers talk LOVL!
> Mr D used to always say scunnered and I didn't know what he was talking about and he'd say to me "You have to remember I'm a from a frimmer family"
> *And YES he did say Frimmer!*
> Some guy he knew at school saw their name in the phone book  and it said Frmr blah blah and he thought J's dad was a frimmer



_Frimmer_ no kidding??? The things I'm learning on this thread! And here's me, thinkin' I'm going to be learnin' aboot Mulberry bags.:giggles:

As long as we're plumping up my education, what does *LOVL* mean? You Norn Iron girls seem to use it where I might use ROFL (rolling on the floor laughing) but I can't uncrack your code. I can think of some options, but they are mostly naughty. And Elvis, what do you mean when you say "OH"? Is it the same as "DH"? But if so, what does the "O" represent????

One last question, and it's only because my hands are a bit knotted up today and I don't want to go back through the thread. Would one of you be kind enough to give me the links to your two reseller sites? One is _Naughty Pidgens Nest_, but I don't know if I've spelled it correctly. And when I last went there, it seemed as though she posted every bag that has ever come in which means that she's showing many, many "sold" bags. Is there a way around this? As for the other site, there is a large empty space in my brain where the seller's name used to be...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> _Frimmer_ no kidding??? The things I'm learning on this thread! And here's me, thinkin' I'm going to be learnin' aboot Mulberry bags.:giggles:
> 
> As long as we're plumping up my education, what does *LOVL* mean? You Norn Iron girls seem to use it where I might use ROFL (rolling on the floor laughing) but I can't uncrack your code. I can think of some options, but they are mostly naughty. And Elvis, what do you mean when you say "OH"? Is it the same as "DH"? But if so, what does the "O" represent????
> 
> One last question, and it's only because my hands are a bit knotted up today and I don't want to go back through the thread. Would one of you be kind enough to give me the links to your two reseller sites? One is _Naughty Pidgens Nest_, but I don't know if I've spelled it correctly. And when I last went there, it seemed as though she posted every bag that has ever come in which means that she's showing many, many "sold" bags. Is there a way around this? As for the other site, there is a large empty space in my brain where the seller's name used to be...



Elaine LOVL means laugh out very loud. frimmer is a made up word by my husband due to a school mate not knowing what FRMR in the phone book meant and thought his dad was a Frimmer (no such thing in the real word)

As for naughtypidginsnest.co.uk  look under Mulberry on her home page and you will find the bags currently in stock 
The other site is labelsmostwanted.uk
I'm not very good at links but they are on google so have a try while I try to copy links xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elaine LOVL means laugh out very loud. frimmer is a made up word by my husband due to a school mate not knowing what FRMR in the phone book meant and thought his dad was a Frimmer (no such thing in the real word)
> 
> As for naughtypidginsnest.co.uk  look under Mulberry on her home page and you will find the bags currently in stock
> The other site is labelsmostwanted.uk
> I'm not very good at links but they are on google so have a try while I try to copy links xx



On and OH stands for Other Half


----------



## Mollydoodledon

http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_401404-Mulberry.html

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/

Hope I've got this right 
I will know when it's posted


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_401404-Mulberry.html
> 
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/
> 
> Hope I've got this right
> I will know when it's posted



Yay! It worked


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yay! It worked



Another one maybe

http://www.ebay.com/sch/thefinerthings_aberdeen/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Hope I'm not breaking rules here but if I am so sorry and also sorry to anyone I have forgotten


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elaine LOVL means laugh out very loud. frimmer is a made up word by my husband due to a school mate not knowing what FRMR in the phone book meant and thought his dad was a Frimmer (no such thing in the real word)
> 
> As for naughtypidginsnest.co.uk  look under Mulberry on her home page and you will find the bags currently in stock
> The other site is labelsmostwanted.uk
> I'm not very good at links but they are on google so have a try while I try to copy links xx





Mollydoodledon said:


> On and OH stands for Other Half





Mollydoodledon said:


> Yay! It worked



Thank you so much, MollyD! Now I'm off to do some hunting! I'm torn I don't know whether I *want* to find something or I *don't* want to find something! 

I never would have guessed OH to be Other Half thank you for straightening me out! And LOVL is equivalent to what I write, which is LOL (laughing out loud). A writer for one of our U.S. magazines wrote a very funny essay some years ago where he described suddenly being "on the outs" with his teenaged son (well, it *does* happen when they reach a certain age!) but being thrilled to the core when his son sent him an email which he signed "LOL." The author, being an adult and fairly new to things like email, thought it meant "Lots of Love" and was quite charmed. So he began signing all his letters to his friends "LOL" which, as you can imagined, caused quite a bit of confusion! (As in, "I was so sorry to hear that your father had a terrible fall. Mary and I are hoping that he recovers quickly. LOL, George")


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, MollyD! Now I'm off to do some hunting! I'm torn I don't know whether I *want* to find something or I *don't* want to find something!
> 
> I never would have guessed OH to be Other Half thank you for straightening me out! And LOVL is equivalent to what I write, which is LOL (laughing out loud). A writer for one of our U.S. magazines wrote a very funny essay some years ago where he described suddenly being "on the outs" with his teenaged son (well, it *does* happen when they reach a certain age!) but being thrilled to the core when his son sent him an email which he signed "LOL." The author, being an adult and fairly new to things like email, thought it meant "Lots of Love" and was quite charmed. So he began signing all his letters to his friends "LOL" which, as you can imagined, caused quite a bit of confusion! (As in, "I was so sorry to hear that your father had a terrible fall. Mary and I are hoping that he recovers quickly. LOL, George")



Lol! Elaine, I can just imagine the confusion it would cause!!!! We just sometimes write LOVL if something said is really funny but they both mean the same thing really.
I hope you find something nice if you are in the spending mood and if not then hopefully nothing will tickle your fancy


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ladies
Hope your week gets off to a good start and the weather doesn't let you down too much
It is very autumnal here so I think that is the end of our summer in Norn Iron!! Hubby been out walking with the dog and thought there was a real nip in the air.
Will speak to you all later on hopefully but in the meantime have a good day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Same here Molly so at least mum will be acclimatised when she arrives later this week

Big announcement at work this week on thurs wish me luck...though was have a call today as well.......compulsory call at 1pm...better do some work in the interim


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Same here Molly so at least mum will be acclimatised when she arrives later this week
> 
> Big announcement at work this week on thurs wish me luck...though was have a call today as well.......compulsory call at 1pm...better do some work in the interim



Hi Elvis, glad to hear Mum is getting over later this week and at least there won't be a change in temps to knock her back.
Good luck for Thursday and for the call later on today.
Be thinking of you


----------



## ratrat

Morning ladies 

Izzy hope your DH is well on the way to recovery from the surgery continuously - C is such horrible thing, they are all around us at sometime in all our lives... fingers crossed.

Elvis glad your mum will be coming - and fingers crossed for the conf call & the announcement.  Changes are all annoying and tiresome but in the long term view it may work well sometimes!!  Be positive!

Molly, how are you today, it's very sunny here but I can feel the autumn in the air now.

See you later


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Izzy hope your DH is well on the way to recovery from the surgery continuously - C is such horrible thing, they are all around us at sometime in all our lives... fingers crossed.
> 
> Elvis glad your mum will be coming - and fingers crossed for the conf call & the announcement.  Changes are all annoying and tiresome but in the long term view it may work well sometimes!!  Be positive!
> 
> Molly, how are you today, it's very sunny here but I can feel the autumn in the air now.
> 
> See you later



Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
Hope you are well


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good luck for this afternoon Molly will keep everything crossed for you and make sure they give you some proper pain relief


----------



## ratrat

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
> Hope you are well



Good luck Molly, make a list of questions and requests - demand the proper pain control, we are in 21st century, not in Victorian era!!

Thinking about you


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Same here Molly so at least mum will be acclimatised when she arrives later this week
> 
> Big announcement at work this week on thurs wish me luck...though was have a call today as well.......compulsory call at 1pm...better do some work in the interim





Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
> Hope you are well


Good luck to both you gals!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx skyqueen gosh you must be another early riser?


----------



## bearydown

Hi all, lovely weather in New York.  In the 60's right now with and a cool breeze.  Elvis, glad to hear your Mum is coming to visit.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks very much ladies.
I have my questions written down so as I don't forget anything.
Hoping my onco is in listening mode lol!
Lol! ratrat I was beginning to think we were in the Victorian ere!
I will demand (nicely of course) better pain relief
Be in touch later xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
> 
> Hope you are well




Good luck


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Same here Molly so at least mum will be acclimatised when she arrives later this week
> 
> Big announcement at work this week on thurs wish me luck...though was have a call today as well.......compulsory call at 1pm...better do some work in the interim




Oh I hope it's good news Elvis' 

Afternoon ladies. Molly is right about the weather. It's cold!


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Same here Molly so at least mum will be acclimatised when she arrives later this week
> 
> Big announcement at work this week on thurs wish me luck...though was have a call today as well.......compulsory call at 1pm...better do some work in the interim


So it sounds as though your mother's health has improved enough for her to make a visit? Wonderful news!

And in the meantime, I'll be wishing the best of luck for you at work this afternoon and Thursday.


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
> Hope you are well


I've been sending you good thoughts ever since I woke up this morning, MollyD!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.
I am currently waiting for my GP to call
Had my appointment at hospital at 2pm
Specialist Nurse called  this afternoon around 3-45
So really tired, but having to stay awake for GP when he gets here
Speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes.
> 
> I am currently waiting for my GP to call
> 
> Had my appointment at hospital at 2pm
> 
> Specialist Nurse called  this afternoon around 3-45
> 
> So really tired, but having to stay awake for GP when he gets here
> 
> Speak to you all tomorrow xx




Take care Molly


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hiya Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat, my nerves are starting to jangle re appointment this afternoon so trying to keep calm and hoping I will not have to wait ages at the hospital to be seen
> Hope you are well


z

Thanks Ratrat, it has been a long and hard day for us both.The surgery was so extensive the pain is difficult as well as the soreness. But it is just part of it. 

Hey, Mollyd, I have been thinking of you all day and so glad to hear you made it through the maze. Keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Elvis, you are also on my mind. What a stressful time for you. Good luck and I know what ever happens something better will come from it. Watch your foot as well.


----------



## Mayfly285

To: elvis, Molly, wee drop and Izzy xx I've not been on for a couple of days but have been thinking of all you special ladies and hoping that you and your loved ones feel better soon xx Huge hugs to you all xx Much love xx :-*


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly, thank you! It always helps having people thinking of us.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> To: elvis, Molly, wee drop and Izzy xx I've not been on for a couple of days but have been thinking of all you special ladies and hoping that you and your loved ones feel better soon xx Huge hugs to you all xx Much love xx :-*



Hi Mayfly & thank you for your kind words.
Hope you're enjoying the last of school holidays with your girls xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Good afternoon ladies
Hope you are all well
I'm just getting in to things now. Had a lot of catching up to do this morning and now busy admiring new pics of lovely bags I had missed&#128513;&#128513;
Whoops I've just remembered I haven't phoned my mum!
Better go and do it now or I will be in trouble &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Izzy48

Good morning everyone from the gloomy and rainy state of Tennessee. Hope all are well. Rain or not I have my oak Alexa filled and am not about to change today. Too lazy and hope it doesn't get soaked!!


----------



## EBMIC

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning everyone from the gloomy and rainy state of Tennessee. Hope all are well. Rain or not I have my oak Alexa filled and am not about to change today. Too lazy and hope it doesn't get soaked!!


Hi Izzy48
Good morning & I hope all is well with DH.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi Mayfly & thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the last of school holidays with your girls xx




Thank you, dear Molly; I spent most of today in A&E with MIL after she took a tumble ...   I hope you are feeling better.  Take care of yourself.  xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Must popping on to send love and strength to my lovely Molly and Izzy thinking of you both and hope things are getting much better for both of you

Izzy...that doesn't sound like normal weather for my beloved Tennessee in Aug at all!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, dear Molly; I spent most of today in A&E with MIL after she took a tumble ...   I hope you are feeling better.  Take care of yourself.  xx



And hugs to you too and your MIL hope all is well


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> And hugs to you too and your MIL hope all is well



Thank you, dear elvis - it was a long day but everything is sorted and she's back home. I hope your mum and your foot are both improving? Good luck in advance to you at work tomorrow, as well! xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

I suspect we will find out little tomorrow ....i get so worked up for the big announcements and then they say nothing and the real blow comes suddenly and unexpected...times  are going to be rough here for a while yet maybe another 4 weeks before we know...not good for my stress levels....nut nothing i can do about it...except worry!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> I suspect we will find out little tomorrow ....i get so worked up for the big announcements and then they say nothing and the real blow comes suddenly and unexpected...times  are going to be rough here for a while yet maybe another 4 weeks before we know...not good for my stress levels....nut nothing i can do about it...except worry!!!



Oh no - I'm not a good one for stress, either ... Thinking of you and hoping the outcome is good for you xx


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Must popping on to send love and strength to my lovely Molly and Izzy thinking of you both and hope things are getting much better for both of you
> 
> Izzy...that doesn't sound like normal weather for my beloved Tennessee in Aug at all!!!!




It isn't Elvis. Have you been here when we have bad storms? The cloud to ground lightening is what get to me. Pippin and Domino (my daughter's dog) threw up and I had all of that to clean up in addition to everything!!!


----------



## Izzy48

EBMIC said:


> Hi Izzy48
> Good morning & I hope all is well with DH.



Thank you so much and I will try to get an email to you. I appreciate you checking in with me.


----------



## tortoiseperson

riffraff said:


> I've experienced the same sort of thing for a number of years. The first time it happened I saw dark shadowy figures walking through walls .  It's called sleep paralysis and I usually experience it when I'm stressed or feeling under pressure. I can't move when this happens though and it feels like some-one is sitting on my chest and I can't even talk or shout.


This happens to me too, though I don't get the shadowy figures, I get more like what Wee Drop describes.  I will "dream" I'm awake and for example, that the doorbell is ringing or there are people in the house.  But I won't be able to open my eyes.  Latterly I realise what's happening but can't wake myself up or move to break the spell.

Once it happened and the only way I could convey my distress to the person in bed next to me was by my breathing.  He was alarmed by my quick panting breaths & mercifully woke me up.

I read that it happens more often when you lie on your back so I try to sleep on my side or front now.  It's also more likely to happen if I wake too early then go back to sleep before it's time to get up; and especially if I lie down to rest during the day. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh no - I'm not a good one for stress, either ... Thinking of you and hoping the outcome is good for you xx




Agreed


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies, I've got PMT and I'm as crabbit as a bagful of cats   :giggles: 
There's also nothing in the fridge I want to eat, I don't get pizza deliveries out here and I am too carnaptious to drive to get any :rain:
Meh, at least I have Jaffa cakes.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Carnaptious haven't heard that in years  lol

Our US ladies will need explaining.....cranky!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Carnaptious haven't heard that in years  lol
> 
> Our US ladies will need explaining.....cranky!!!!!





I stopped taking my evening primrose oil when I had to start taking prednisone and antibiotics and I'm just now realising how effective it is at slaying the PMT dragon http://youtu.be/OgWhT9rDO2g


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wont coleraine dominos deliver to you???


----------



## elvisfan4life

Now i want a mighty meaty with hot jalepeno peppers.....and im at work....


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Wont coleraine dominos deliver to you???




Nope I'm too far away 
It's ok I've loads of pasta, I'll make something. My DH is away to Scotland for the next two nights to see if he can buy a ram so I'm not forced to make something that he will eat as well. Typical north Antrim farmer, he hates pasta.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Now i want a mighty meaty with hot jalepeno peppers.....and im at work....




Ooh go on and order yourself some, for my sake if not your own!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Now i want a mighty meaty with hot jalepeno peppers.....and im at work....



So do I now - cheers elvis!  - and I'm out in the sticks with two unexpected extra children for an impromptu sleepover! =-O


----------



## elvisfan4life

Blame the wee one not me...im hank marvin and im still at work!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Blame the wee one not me...im hank marvin and im still at work!!!!



Hee hee!  I'm ready to scream and run for the hills (and the nearest pizza outlet!)


----------



## Dovey123

Took my Alexa into Mulberry Manchester to be repaired today ....Cant believe I did not come away with medium Lily in oxblood !!!! She is stunning  Orange SBS is a beauty IRL too


----------



## ElainePG

Dovey123 said:


> Took my Alexa into Mulberry Manchester to be repaired today ....Cant believe I did not come away with medium Lily in oxblood !!!! She is stunning  *Orange SBS is a beauty IRL too*


I saw this orange Blenheim with silver hardware on the Mulberry site yesterday that I flipped for. What is an SBS? Is it the same shade of orange as the Blenheim?

I also like the new Blenheim in oxblood with black handles, but it doesn't have a strap so that was out. If they had added a leather strap, it would have been at the top of my list for 2015.


----------



## holleigh

SBS is a Small Bayswater Satchel - lovely bag I think - link here to it on M.com xx's

http://www.mulberry.com/shop/whats-...l-bayswater-satchel-orange-soft-grain-leather


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I saw this orange Blenheim with silver hardware on the Mulberry site yesterday that I flipped for. What is an SBS? Is it the same shade of orange as the Blenheim?
> 
> I also like the new Blenheim in oxblood with black handles, but it doesn't have a strap so that was out. If they had added a leather strap, it would have been at the top of my list for 2015.



The wee Blenheim is sweet only available on your site i think not ours


Thx for your message im still tingling and smiling!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Quiet on here where is everyone...lunch hour over so back to work....


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Off topic sorry but saw this on Facebook and yep, hits the nail on the head &#128514;


----------



## Izzy48

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Off topic sorry but saw this on Facebook and yep, hits the nail on the head &#128514;




I read this and loved it because I know now I am not the only one who doesn't tell the true cost of a bag!!! I am horrified someone may say something about costs when I am with him. So funny!!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Quiet on here where is everyone...lunch hour over so back to work....



Just stopped by to say a quick hello! Another horrible stormy day here. So hot and the storms are terrible. Dogs vomiting daily during the storms from stress. This afternoon they will have to wait to eat until the storms pass. Can't take the clean up again.


----------



## elvisfan4life

You take care my friend

Cold miserable stormy and rainy here too..like winter


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Blame the wee one not me...im hank marvin and im still at work!!!!




&#128520;


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Quiet on here where is everyone...lunch hour over so back to work....




Hi, I'm here, I went to visit my BFF on her lunch hour in Portstewart and we went to Bob and Berts


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say a quick hello! Another horrible stormy day here. So hot and the storms are terrible. Dogs vomiting daily during the storms from stress. This afternoon they will have to wait to eat until the storms pass. Can't take the clean up again.




Awww your poor doggies!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yay did you use the whiffy while you were in? Amd what cake did you have...love that gooey peanut butter slice one.....gah now im starving again


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say a quick hello! Another horrible stormy day here. So hot and the storms are terrible. Dogs vomiting daily during the storms from stress. This afternoon they will have to wait to eat until the storms pass. Can't take the clean up again.



Please send some heat over the ocean i have a jacket on indoors  im so cold


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I read this and loved it because I know now I am not the only one who doesn't tell the true cost of a bag!!! I am horrified someone may say something about costs when I am with him. So funny!!



I don't tell him indoors for 2health reasons


What he doesn't know wont hurt him

And 


If he did know the shock would kill him


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Yay did you use the whiffy while you were in? Amd what cake did you have...love that gooey peanut butter slice one.....gah now im starving again




Huh? :lolots:
No cake I was good and had a salad _BUT THEN I WAS NAUGHTY AND HAD A MAUDS ICECREAM_ &#128520; :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ice cream im freezing over here...is it sub tropical in the port?????


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Ice cream im freezing over here...is it sub tropical in the port?????




It's nice here today, a bit breezy but sunny and a warm 16c 

My DH is away so I was on my own last night, just me and Judy. It had occurred to me earlier yesterday that local people would expect him (and others) to be away so I was extra careful in locking up.
Then around 11pm an unknown car drives slowly down into the yard, hesitates, then turns to drive out, only after driving approx 10 metres they stop and just sit there for several minutes. I'm watching them from my upstairs bedroom window and by this stage it's dark so I cannot tell if they're letting someone off into the yard, but I have switched on the yard floodlights and have have the house lit up to subtly let them know I'm aware of their presence. After another few minutes of sitting there they eventually drive off up the lane quickly so I call my neighbours on my lane to ask them if they knew who it was, none did.
It was likely a tourist who got lost but it spooked me so I locked the gate in and out of the yard and left the floodlights on :| 
That would have to happen when mr wee drop is away. I'm on my own again tonight but I'll be locking the gate after tea time, once I've the sheep checked for the night.


----------



## elvisfan4life

You take care pet....get judy to sound fierce...i hate being in on my own and wont even open the door at night when its dark...i hate winter!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> You take care pet....get judy to sound fierce...i hate being in on my own and wont even open the door at night when its dark...i hate winter!!!




Nothing happened thankfully, but the fact that (a) it was quite late & (b) they started to drive out of the yard only to then stop and sit with the engine running for approx 10 minutes EVEN AFTER I stood looking out of the bedroom window at them, and then when they still didn't move I put on the yard floodlights. I was worried that they might try to drop someone off under the cover of darkness who would then steal machinery by driving it out of the yard. 
They still didn't drive off for another few minutes even after all that and I was very obvious in letting them know that I was aware of them and not especially happy about it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

They can take all the machinery they want as long as you are safe...if it happens tonight call the police and tell them you are on your own in the middle of no where


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Scary x stay safe wee drop x


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say a quick hello! Another horrible stormy day here. So hot and the storms are terrible. Dogs vomiting daily during the storms from stress. This afternoon they will have to wait to eat until the storms pass. Can't take the clean up again.



Bless them; it sounds horrendous for animals and humans alike.  Take care and hoping that the weather improves soon for you. It's gone very chilly here - summer seems to have packed her bags and gone ... :-\


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Nothing happened thankfully, but the fact that (a) it was quite late & (b) they started to drive out of the yard only to then stop and sit with the engine running for approx 10 minutes EVEN AFTER I stood looking out of the bedroom window at them, and then when they still didn't move I put on the yard floodlights. I was worried that they might try to drop someone off under the cover of darkness who would then steal machinery by driving it out of the yard.
> They still didn't drive off for another few minutes even after all that and I was very obvious in letting them know that I was aware of them and not especially happy about it.



We get this sometimes, wee drop; people mistake our farm drive for the next junction and find themselves in our yard ... They usually realize pretty quickly and drive back, but it's still disconcerting.  Luckily our dog sounds big and fierce, so they don't linger. Hopefully your lot were checking a map or something ...  Take care, hun xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm going out soon to feed the sheep (rams and ewes  )
Once I've fed them the gate is being locked. 

Unrelated: I am going out with friends on Saturday night and I waxed my eyebrows, normally this is no big deal, but it's the first time since this horror back in June. I've never ever reacted that way before and I used the same wax I've used for years which is for sensitive skin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I took a Piriton tonight just beforehand and used Eurax lotion afterwards and I'll use these to the max. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Oh wee drop, I hope you will be ok by Satruday.
Maybe it's because of all the meds you've been on recently. I think you'll be fine for your night out.
Keep up with  the lotion on and take your antihistamines


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Whoops I've just read your other post wee drop. So sorry you got such a fright last night 
Do not be afraid to call the police if this happens again, they've no right to drive in to your yard 
Your safety is the most important thing so stay safe and take care xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Whoops I've just read your other post wee drop. So sorry you got such a fright last night
> 
> Do not be afraid to call the police if this happens again, they've no right to drive in to your yard
> 
> Your safety is the most important thing so stay safe and take care xx




Thanks  I have the gate closed. 
My eyes don't feel too bad so I think the antihistamine tablets & cream is helping


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks  I have the gate closed.
> My eyes don't feel too bad so I think the antihistamine tablets & cream is helping



Good, glad to hear that


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> It's nice here today, a bit breezy but sunny and a warm 16c
> 
> My DH is away so I was on my own last night, just me and Judy. It had occurred to me earlier yesterday that local people would expect him (and others) to be away so I was extra careful in locking up.
> Then around 11pm an unknown car drives slowly down into the yard, hesitates, then turns to drive out, only after driving approx 10 metres they stop and just sit there for several minutes. I'm watching them from my upstairs bedroom window and by this stage it's dark so I cannot tell if they're letting someone off into the yard, but I have switched on the yard floodlights and have have the house lit up to subtly let them know I'm aware of their presence. After another few minutes of sitting there they eventually drive off up the lane quickly so I call my neighbours on my lane to ask them if they knew who it was, none did.
> It was likely a tourist who got lost but it spooked me so I locked the gate in and out of the yard and left the floodlights on :|
> That would have to happen when mr wee drop is away. I'm on my own again tonight but I'll be locking the gate after tea time, once I've the sheep checked for the night.



Do you phone the police for things like that where you live and I am not sure where that is?


----------



## Izzy48

h





Mayfly285 said:


> Bless them; it sounds horrendous for animals and humans alike.  Take care and hoping that the weather improves soon for you. It's gone very chilly here - summer seems to have packed her bags and gone ... :-\



Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now. 

Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> h
> 
> Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win.



Thats my,girl and.thats the spirit!!! Never stop fighting for one second...my prayers are with you and DH for the battle ahead. Sorry the news was not the best but it was also far from the worse so keep positive please and you both keep fighting

Memphis in even 115 degrees was still heaven to me ...even if  i did have to change clothes every time i left an air conditioned building and went outside as i melted instantly! Blue irish skin went beetroot red in secs you get the picture


----------



## ratrat

Quick dip in tPF -   can't believe it's already Friday!  Really!??  Well at least long w/e ahead.
Sorry not reading back but Elvis the announcement was OK then?  Hope so.
How are you Molly??

Izzy keep up your spirit for the fight!  Everything crossed for future good news.

Have a nice w/e everybody!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Quick dip in tPF -   can't believe it's already Friday!  Really!??  Well at least long w/e ahead.
> Sorry not reading back but Elvis the announcement was OK then?  Hope so.
> How are you Molly??
> 
> Izzy keep up your spirit for the fight!  Everything crossed for future good news.
> 
> Have a nice w/e everybody!



Hi ratrat
I'm currently experimenting with new pain relief & it has been less than plain sailing so far!
I'm intolerant to so many things so hence some horrible side effects:no good:
Will get there in the end tho (I hope)
Have a lovely weekend x
Same to everyone else, and I'm routing for everyone else going thru this.
Izzy as you know my thoughts & prayers are with you both
Elvis. Hope yesterday went ok? Been thinking of you.
Wee drop I hope the eyes have cleared up and you had a peaceful night!
Anyone else I've not mentioned: take care & enjoy the long weekend


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yesterday came and went with no announcement...they are just keeping us in the dark stringing us along day by day...my stress level is going up amd up....


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat
> I'm currently experimenting with new pain relief & it has been less than plain sailing so far!
> I'm intolerant to so many things so hence some horrible side effects:no good:
> Will get there in the end tho (I hope)
> Have a lovely weekend x
> Same to everyone else, and I'm routing for everyone else going thru this.
> Izzy as you know my thoughts & prayers are with you both
> Elvis. Hope yesterday went ok? Been thinking of you.
> Wee drop I hope the eyes have cleared up and you had a peaceful night!
> Anyone else I've not mentioned: take care & enjoy the long weekend



Oh Mol bless you hope they get it sorted for you soon...you are such a strong lady to keep smiling through all this...you are my hero...you have a great weekend too..think of getting out to bushmills and having that cheese cake with me...my treat!!!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Nothing happened thankfully, but the fact that (a) it was quite late & (b) they started to drive out of the yard only to then stop and sit with the engine running for approx 10 minutes EVEN AFTER I stood looking out of the bedroom window at them, and then when they still didn't move I put on the yard floodlights. I was worried that they might try to drop someone off under the cover of darkness who would then steal machinery by driving it out of the yard.
> They still didn't drive off for another few minutes even after all that and I was very obvious in letting them know that I was aware of them and not especially happy about it.


I think you could call them cheeky or stupid!
Is Judy your dog? If so...cute name. Herder?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> h
> 
> Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win.


Thank God for meds!
Sending thoughts, hugs and prayers to you and DH!



Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ratrat
> I'm currently experimenting with new pain relief & it has been less than plain sailing so far!
> I'm intolerant to so many things so hence some horrible side effects:no good:
> Will get there in the end tho (I hope)
> Have a lovely weekend x
> Same to everyone else, and I'm routing for everyone else going thru this.
> Izzy as you know my thoughts & prayers are with you both
> Elvis. Hope yesterday went ok? Been thinking of you.
> Wee drop I hope the eyes have cleared up and you had a peaceful night!
> Anyone else I've not mentioned: take care & enjoy the long weekend


Enjoy your weekend, too, Molly...hope you get pain relief SOON!!!


----------



## skyqueen

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Off topic sorry but saw this on Facebook and yep, hits the nail on the head &#128514;


Perfect!


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Yesterday came and went with no announcement...they are just keeping us in the dark stringing us along day by day...my stress level is going up amd up....


Terrible...the waiting is the worst part!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh Mol bless you hope they get it sorted for you soon...you are such a strong lady to keep smiling through all this...you are my hero...you have a great weekend too..think of getting out to bushmills and having that cheese cake with me...my treat!!!



Aww thanks Elvis. That is one thing I have to work towards, the Bushmills treat!!!
Hopefully it will be soon 
Have a good one


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> Thank God for meds!
> Sending thoughts, hugs and prayers to you and DH!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, too, Molly...hope you get pain relief SOON!!!



Thanks skyqueen 
Hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh Mol bless you hope they get it sorted for you soon...you are such a strong lady to keep smiling through all this...you are my hero...you have a great weekend too..think of getting out to bushmills and having that cheese cake with me...my treat!!!




Molly, the patch can cause itching so if it does we recommend benadryl in the US
unless you break out in hives then you need to take it immediately and call your doctor. Also bad dreams but just try to shake them off as they may decrease as your system adjusts. Also, if someone puts the patch on you be sure to have them wash their hands good. Thinking of you!!!!  Sorry, I keep forgetting!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww thanks Elvis. That is one thing I have to work towards, the Bushmills treat!!!
> Hopefully it will be soon
> Have a good one



Where ever that place is when you go let me know and I will treat you both!! You know it's easy to send money through paypal. You can toast all for me.

Hugs to all and I hope everyone's weather is better than ours. Skyqueen told me it was just warm with a beautiful breeze and they have used no air conditioner all year. Can you imagine she tortured me like that. I came back from errands yesterday and my very fair skin (inherited through my Irish family even though have been gone forever) looked like a boiled lobster!


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks skyqueen
> Hope you have a lovely weekend


xxoo


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Molly, the patch can cause itching so if it does we recommend benadryl in the US
> unless you break out in hives then you need to take it immediately and call your doctor. Also bad dreams but just try to shake them off as they may decrease as your system adjusts. Also, if someone puts the patch on you be sure to have them wash their hands good. Thinking of you!!!!  Sorry, I keep forgetting!



Thanks for that Izzy. Am starting tonight, now that the effects of the other have worn off.
The last thing I need is bad dreams and hives :no good:
Oh flip! Now I'm dreading it lol! 
Fingers crossed I don't react as badly as I did to last med
If I'm not on tomorrow you will know it didn't go well


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Where ever that place is when you go let me know and I will treat you both!! You know it's easy to send money through paypal. You can toast all for me.
> 
> Hugs to all and I hope everyone's weather is better than ours. Skyqueen told me it was just warm with a beautiful breeze and they have used no air conditioner all year. Can you imagine she tortured me like that. I came back from errands yesterday and my very fair skin (inherited through my Irish family even though have been gone forever) looked like a boiled lobster!



Hugs back izzy
It is really autumnal here with lots of showers so no chance of getting boiled lol!
Don't worry IZZY we will be thinking of you and toasting good wishes when we get to go to Bushmiills for some legendary cheese cake. I've never had the pleasure even though I have been to Bushmills quite often.
Obviously I didn't know about the cake


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Where ever that place is when you go let me know and I will treat you both!! You know it's easy to send money through paypal. You can toast all for me.
> 
> Hugs to all and I hope everyone's weather is better than ours. Skyqueen told me it was just warm with a beautiful breeze and they have used no air conditioner all year. Can you imagine she tortured me like that. I came back from errands yesterday and my very fair skin (inherited through my Irish family even though have been gone forever) looked like a boiled lobster!



We are true soul sisters i am blue and go white in summer here...in memphis 5 mins in the sun and i am a boiled lobster!!!! Next day i am peeling lol

Re treats ..you have done enough my friend...i am passing on the care you gave to me this time


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hugs back izzy
> It is really autumnal here with lots of showers so no chance of getting boiled lol!
> Don't worry IZZY we will be thinking of you and toasting good wishes when we get to go to Bushmiills for some legendary cheese cake. I've never had the pleasure even though I have been to Bushmills quite often.
> Obviously I didn't know about the cake



Ditto to this we will be thinking of you as we munch our way through creamy cheesecake made with bushmills whiskey im drooling here actually not a pleasant sight


----------



## elvisfan4life

75g butter or margarine
Digestive biscuits to mix
150g icing sugar
280ml whipping cream
150g cream cheese
7ml/3 capfuls of Bushmills Irish Whiskey



Instructions: 
Base:
Melt the butter and mix with the crushed biscuits
Push the mixture into the base of the dish
Put in refrigerator to chill while preparing the filling
Filling:
Whip cream cheese until soft
Add icing sugar
Whip cream and add to the mixture
Finally pour the Whiskey into the mixture and fold in
Put filling into prepared dish and put back in the fridge and chill until lightly set


----------



## elvisfan4life

And here it is


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> And here it is



Oh YUM!!! :-P


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win.




Awww Izzy I'm sorry  thoughts and prayers sent up for you both.
I will mention this to my DH as he's 43.

I live in Northern Ireland. I could have called the police for that but as they had moved on I decided not to. No bother last night and my DH arrived home around 4 am got in bed and hugged me, I slept till 11am this morning!


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> And here it is




Yummy I will try that! 
When you're next over all us Norn Iron girls can go to the distillery for a slice or 2  :goggles:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've been so naughty today :shame:
My DH brought me back a box of 12 chocolates and they're so nice I've eaten 8! :giggles:
I also got an email from Currys about their bank holiday sale and I ordered a Bosch Tassimo coffee pod machine...well it was £55 off!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> I've been so naughty today :shame:
> My DH brought me back a box of 12 chocolates and they're so nice I've eaten 8! :giggles:
> I also got an email from Currys about their bank holiday sale and I ordered a Bosch Tassimo coffee pod machine...well it was £55 off!



Just right wee drop. You have to treat yourself sometimes
Glad you enjoyed the chocs : you can save the rest until your coffee machine comes


----------



## ImeldaM

Izzy48 said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win.




Hi Izzy. I'm one of the forum's silent stalkers but have been moved by your recent posts. My DH is well over 40 but has fought the same fight that yours is presently battling. He, too, was only diagnosed during a private healthcare MOT so was very lucky.  I am with you in your message to the lovely ladies who read posts on here to encourage their men to get a PSA check - it's so important. I also have a daughter who had a lucky escape from cervical cancer. In England we dont have routine cervical smears until 25 years of age as they are considered unnecessary. The 'experts' have decided that before 25 young women can be diagnosed incorrectly and resources are wasted. However, at 22 my daughter had to fight for a check and, having been seen privately, underwent laser treatment. Her gynaecologist told her that 6 months later it would have been a different story.  She was even told by one doctor's receptionist that she'd been reading too many women's magazines!!!  Ladies, be vigilant and don't miss a smear appointment, please! Izzy, my thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong. Xxx


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks for that Izzy. Am starting tonight, now that the effects of the other have worn off.
> The last thing I need is bad dreams and hives :no good:
> Oh flip! Now I'm dreading it lol!
> Fingers crossed I don't react as badly as I did to last med
> If I'm not on tomorrow you will know it didn't go well



It doesn't mean it will cause it only it's possible. I know many people who have used it successfully when they can't use anything else and it works well. Didn't mean to scare you, I'm sorry. I am nervous too because my husband is bleeding through one of his incisions, the big one. Not sure yet what we are going to do. If it continues  to bleed it's off to the ER. Fingers and prayers for both of you. Hugs


----------



## elvisfan4life

Praying DH is much better now izzy and no more surgery was needed...let us know how things are when you have time...but get some sleep first and take care of yourself too


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> It doesn't mean it will cause it only it's possible. I know many people who have used it successfully when they can't use anything else and it works well. Didn't mean to scare you, I'm sorry. I am nervous too because my husband is bleeding through one of his incisions, the big one. Not sure yet what we are going to do. If it continues  to bleed it's off to the ER. Fingers and prayers for both of you. Hugs



Oh Izzy, I'm so sorry to hear this latest news.
Hope hubby didn't need any more surgery.
Please take care of yourself as well as if you get sick them it will be even harder. I know how hard it is to sleep with all this going on but even if you have a lie down and rest it will help you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
What we need is a lovely fairy with a magic wand to eradicate this b awful disease!!!


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> It doesn't mean it will cause it only it's possible. I know many people who have used it successfully when they can't use anything else and it works well. Didn't mean to scare you, I'm sorry. I am nervous too because my husband is bleeding through one of his incisions, the big one. Not sure yet what we are going to do. If it continues  to bleed it's off to the ER. Fingers and prayers for both of you. Hugs


Sending you virtual hugs and good wishes IZZY48, Best wishes to everyone battling health issues x


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Sending you virtual hugs and good wishes IZZY48, Best wishes to everyone battling health issues x



Absolutely xx Thinking of you all and praying for good health and happiness for you and your loved ones. :hugs and love:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Aww Elvis, how lovely she made it over 
Hope you have a great time with your mum when she wakes up lol!
OH doesn't matter so much, you can listen to him snoring any day of the week


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison




Awww 

Afternoon ladies, I went out with some old friends last night for a meal. I drunk lovely cocktails but made the mistake of eating too (even though the food was delicious) So I woke up at 5am and was really, really sick


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww
> 
> Afternoon ladies, I went out with some old friends last night for a meal. I drunk lovely cocktails but made the mistake of eating too (even though the food was delicious) So I woke up at 5am and was really, really sick



Are you sure it was t the cocktails wee drop?????
So long as you had a good night I suppose the suffering was unavoidable :yuck:
You'll feel better tomorrow &#128567;&#128567;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Are you sure it was t the cocktails wee drop?????
> 
> So long as you had a good night I suppose the suffering was unavoidable :yuck:
> 
> You'll feel better tomorrow &#128567;&#128567;




I think so, still feeling a bit rough but I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison



Oh lovely - contented and well fed ...  Bless you. XX


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww
> 
> Afternoon ladies, I went out with some old friends last night for a meal. I drunk lovely cocktails but made the mistake of eating too (even though the food was delicious) So I woke up at 5am and was really, really sick



Oh no! Are you feeling better now, wee drop? :-X


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison



Oh, lovely she made it to visit after all! I think I missed that part of the story, and then I hated to pop over and ask, in case the news wasn't good. I'm sure she enjoyed her Sunday meal. May I have some of the leftover trifle?:giggles:



Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww Elvis, how lovely she made it over
> Hope you have a great time with your mum when she wakes up lol!
> *OH doesn't matter so much, you can listen to him snoring any day of the week*


Too funny, MollyD! And very true! My DH says that *I'm* the one who snores can you imagine? In that case, why is it that every time I wake up in the night, there he is, "sawing wood" loudly enough to make the walls shake?


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww
> 
> Afternoon ladies, I went out with some old friends last night for a meal. I drunk lovely cocktails but made the mistake of eating too (even though the food was delicious) So I woke up at 5am and was really, really sick


I'm so sorry, wee drop! I just hate being sick like that. Would rather have anything else but a green face. I hope you're a bit better now.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> h
> 
> Summer has definitely not packed their bags here as it was over 90 degrees F here with high humidity. Elvis can tell you what that feels like in Tennessee----a sauna! Had to take the dogs to the vet for fluids and medication to stop the vomiting. They are sleeping like logs now.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day as we found my husband's cancer was not contained. It takes time to process. If your husbands are 40, please have them have a PSA  blood test done yearly. My husband did and this still happened. However, but for that test we would never have known he had cancer and the surgeon said two more months and it would have been too late. It's only giving a little blood so they can manage it. *We are in for a fight and we are willing to take it on to show Cancer they will never win*.



It's the fightin' Irish spirit, Izzy, and I just know that you will fight hard for your DH. You are correct about the PSA it is *so* important. And for us ladies, the same is true of mammograms. I always had them regularly, starting when I was 40. In 2004, it was perfectly normal. The very next year, in 2005, they found a malignant tumor that had spread to lymph nodes. I had a very grim year, with surgery, chemotherapy, and radiation therapy, but I'm fine now. My oncologist told me the same thing that your doctor told you had I waited two more months for that mammogram, my story would have ended very differently.

Those screening tests are *important*! (Okay, rant over. Usually I make speeches in October, which is Breast Cancer Awareness Month in the U.S., but since the subject arose, I'll stand on my soapbox in August.)


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison



Great news and tell her hello for me!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry, wee drop! I just hate being sick like that. Would rather have anything else but a green face. I hope you're a bit better now.



Try to think of the fun times! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks for everyone's continued concern. Still having problems so we will be back at the hospital tomorrow. I do hope another surgery can be avoided. 

My best to all and have a good week.


----------



## elvisfan4life

All our prayers to you and DH Izzy.....everything crossed for you..and take care of yourself too


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thoughts and prayers for all that need them 

As for me I'm fine, I just mixed creamy pasta with copious passionfruit martinis and the two no longer mix well in my 40 year old stomach


----------



## wee drop o bush

My DH is off work today and as per usual is working with our sheep all day _instead_ of doing something nice with me, I escaped the farm earlier to go visit my mum but now I'm home and he's doing my head in. It's awful isn't it when you wish they were back at work? :giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> My DH is off work today and as per usual is working with our sheep all day _instead_ of doing something nice with me, I escaped the farm earlier to go visit my mum but now I'm home and he's doing my head in. It's awful isn't it when you wish they were back at work? :giggles:


\


No, wee drop, it isn't awful! We all do it and only some of us are honest enough to admit it!!!  Doesn't mean we don't love them.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> My DH is off work today and as per usual is working with our sheep all day _instead_ of doing something nice with me, I escaped the farm earlier to go visit my mum but now I'm home and he's doing my head in. It's awful isn't it when you wish they were back at work? :giggles:



No wee drop, it's not awful.
I'm quite sure there isn't one lady on here that hasn't felt that way some time or another 
My DH probably wishes I was at work most days of the week but then ours is a totally different situation and mine is here all the time to look after me. Doesn't mean we don't get our heads done in with each other 
Don't beat yourself up about it, many a time I could scream at mine and vice versa.
We have just learned to take a deep breath and say Nothing lol!
I do agree tho, seeing as he had a day off it would have been nice to do something together 
Foot stamping required????


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's a nice day here now (after a dull start) so I might take Judy for a wee stroll


----------



## Bagstar

Best wishes to everyone on this thread, especially to Izzy & DH. This really is a terrible disease, hopefully one day they will be able to find a cure. I have stayed away for a while as I have not felt in a bag buying mood. Unfortunately my mum's cancer has just returned but has spread really quickly & although she is currently undergoing treatment the outcome does not look too good as they have said that they will not be able to get rid of it this time. Will just have to see what happens. Meanwhile big hugs to everyone


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bagstar said:


> Best wishes to everyone on this thread, especially to Izzy & DH. This really is a terrible disease, hopefully one day they will be able to find a cure. I have stayed away for a while as I have not felt in a bag buying mood. Unfortunately my mum's cancer has just returned but has spread really quickly & although she is currently undergoing treatment the outcome does not look too good as they have said that they will not be able to get rid of it this time. Will just have to see what happens. Meanwhile big hugs to everyone



Bless you and your mum sweetheart...lets hope they can do more than you think...hugs and prayers to you both


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Bagstar said:


> Best wishes to everyone on this thread, especially to Izzy & DH. This really is a terrible disease, hopefully one day they will be able to find a cure. I have stayed away for a while as I have not felt in a bag buying mood. Unfortunately my mum's cancer has just returned but has spread really quickly & although she is currently undergoing treatment the outcome does not look too good as they have said that they will not be able to get rid of it this time. Will just have to see what happens. Meanwhile big hugs to everyone



Big hugs back Bagstar
While we battle on with this horrible disease we will be thinking of you & your Mum & I hope they can hold it back for a long time. Keep strong & don't let her give up. Doctors don't always get it right! 
Meanwhile we all prayer for a miracle cure but for some of us it will unfortunately be too late 
Take care x


----------



## elvisfan4life

My daddy had 11 wonderful years after his first battle molly...i treasure every second i had with him even the last 3 months nursing him night and day at home when he wasnt really himself anymore...even those are precious moments too


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> My daddy had 11 wonderful years after his first battle molly...i treasure every second i had with him even the last 3 months nursing him night and day at home when he wasnt really himself anymore...even those are precious moments too



I know Elvis and your daddy will have loved you and taken comfort in all you did for him.
Time is precious and we must make the best of what we've got. AND NEVER let the disease think it has got us 
No one knows what's around the corner which I suppose is a good thing


----------



## elvisfan4life

Exactly fight with every breath...never give up or give in


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> I know Elvis and your daddy will have loved you and taken comfort in all you did for him.
> 
> Time is precious and we must make the best of what we've got. AND NEVER let the disease think it has got us
> 
> No one knows what's around the corner which I suppose is a good thing




Exactly what my aunt said to me once, Mollyd. Thank you for all your good wishes as they definitely lift spirits!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Exactly fight with every breath...never give up or give in




Without a doubt!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Big hugs back Bagstar
> 
> While we battle on with this horrible disease we will be thinking of you & your Mum & I hope they can hold it back for a long time. Keep strong & don't let her give up. Doctors don't always get it right!
> 
> Meanwhile we all prayer for a miracle cure but for some of us it will unfortunately be too late
> 
> Take care x




Thank you bagstar. Many kind thoughts to you and your mother.


----------



## Izzy48

While making time go faster in the hospital and doctor offices, I have been checking out the new bags from the fall releases by each designer. I do like the looks of the Kensington from Mulberry and the Alexander McQueen tote, I think, but not sure of the name. The price of it all has knocked me out completely. I cannot believe the most simple of all bags is at least $2000.00. The Kensington is just $100.00 under that. The AMcQ is a bit less. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> While making time go faster in the hospital and doctor offices, I have been checking out the new bags from the fall releases by each designer. I do like the looks of the Kensington from Mulberry and the Alexander McQueen tote, I think, but not sure of the name. The price of it all has knocked me out completely. I cannot believe the most simple of all bags is at least $2000.00. The Kensington is just $100.00 under that. The AMcQ is a bit less. Has anyone else noticed this?



Yes Izzy I have also been spending time looking at all kinds of bags and some of the prices are just too scary. 
I think the bag you were looking at was The Heroine and whilst nice not a lot going on for the price.
Wish we had a less expensive hobby lol!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Yes Izzy I have also been spending time looking at all kinds of bags and some of the prices are just too scary.
> I think the bag you were looking at was The Heroine and whilst nice not a lot going on for the price.
> Wish we had a less expensive hobby lol!




Mollyd the one I wanted first was the Heroine but I missed the sale and it is well over $2000. So, I saw the padlock zip around tote and it is well under that cost and a nice bag but still something is holding me back. Who knows? Wonder what the Mulberry Kensington will look like?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Mollyd the one I wanted first was the Heroine but I missed the sale and it is well over $2000. So, I saw the padlock zip around tote and it is well under that cost and a nice bag but still something is holding me back. Who knows? Wonder what the Mulberry Kensington will look like?



Dunno izzy
Think we will have to wait for a reveal on here 
I'm sure someone will buy one when they go on sale


----------



## wee drop o bush

I gots a fringe cut!!!


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2732719
> 
> I gots a fringe cut!!!




Super cute cut and I like it. You look great!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2732719
> 
> I gots a fringe cut!!!



Lovely chic bob too, wee drop! B-) xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've got a lot of catching up to do! Mum has been taken into hospital with heart problems again - at 90, it's always a worry but she's in the best place ...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've got a lot of catching up to do! Mum has been taken into hospital with heart problems again - at 90, it's always a worry but she's in the best place ...




Awww sorry to read this, hope she's ok 

 for the compliments about my new hair do, not everyone likes it :rain:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww sorry to read this, hope she's ok
> 
> for the compliments about my new hair do, not everyone likes it :rain:



Bless you and thank you for your kind words, dear wee drop!  xx Fringes take people by surprise initially but rest assured they'll soon forget how you looked before the 'do!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2732719
> 
> I gots a fringe cut!!!




Lovely! Love fringes! X


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've got a lot of catching up to do! Mum has been taken into hospital with heart problems again - at 90, it's always a worry but she's in the best place ...



My best to your mother and your family. Hope all goes very well.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lovely! Love fringes! X




Thanks, I had a long side swept fringe before. My stylist had been saying to me for ages that he wanted to revamp my hair and so I told him just to go for it


----------



## Izzy48

Since I have sold 4 bags I have some money to buy a go to black leather bag. Having tried and returned more than I care to admit, I believe I will stick to the Mulberry brand and the  new
Kensington. The Virginia Galleria has only the grey at present so I think I will wait until the black arrives. There is just something about this bag that says buy me!

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington-search


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have sold 4 bags I have some money to buy a go to black leather bag. Having tried and returned more than I care to admit, I believe I will stick to the Mulberry brand and the  new
> Kensington. The Virginia Galleria has only the grey at present so I think I will wait until the black arrives. There is just something about this bag that says buy me!
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington-search


What a standout bag, Izzy! At first I thought it was a bucket bag, but then I looked at their other pictures and saw the center divider... surprise!!! Wonderful that it had both a satched handle and a strap. I think you will love carrying it. It also looks nice and light. And it will be so easy to get into... no flap to worry about.

Oh, and congratulations on selling four bags! Did you go through a consignment shop?


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've got a lot of catching up to do! Mum has been taken into hospital with heart problems again - at 90, it's always a worry but she's in the best place ...


I'm so sorry to hear that, Mayfly. Very worrisome. Is she in pain? Are they able to keep her comfortable?

My mother is 89 and keeps getting baterial infections in various parts of her body. I'm not a doctor, but it seems to me that her immune system is simply winding down. I don't know that there's anything to be done about it, other than treating each infection as it comes along, but the poor thing is exhausted. She doesn't complain, but she had aged dramatically over the past 4 months. I am so blessed to live only two blocks away from her.


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> My best to your mother and your family. Hope all goes very well.



Thank you, Izzy; my thoughts are also with you and your DH with all that you're going through ...  xx


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Mayfly. Very worrisome. Is she in pain? Are they able to keep her comfortable?
> 
> My mother is 89 and keeps getting baterial infections in various parts of her body. I'm not a doctor, but it seems to me that her immune system is simply winding down. I don't know that there's anything to be done about it, other than treating each infection as it comes along, but the poor thing is exhausted. She doesn't complain, but she had aged dramatically over the past 4 months. I am so blessed to live only two blocks away from her.



Thank you, Elaine; it's to be expected when she's almost 91, but still difficult when it's your mother ... 

Until this year, she still lived 200 miles south of me, a widow for 40 years and fiercely independent in her mind - sadly, the body had other ideas. She now needs constant nursing care and I've moved her into a wonderful nursing home only 15 minutes away. They were concerned about her breathing and called the paramedics who took her in.  Essentially, the heart isn't working hard enough to prevent fluid build up on the lungs, so she needs the fluid draining off mechanically - I don't know how long they'll keep her this time ...

She had such an interesting life in her youth; she was in London during WWII, working in the WRAF, and met Churchill on several occasions. Her stories of the American and Polish airmen are most entertaining!  When she speaks of them, you can see in her eyes glimpses of the young woman she used to be ...


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Elaine; it's to be expected when she's almost 91, but still difficult when it's your mother ...
> 
> Until this year, she still lived 200 miles south of me, a widow for 40 years and fiercely independent in her mind - sadly, the body had other ideas. She now needs constant nursing care and I've moved her into a wonderful nursing home only 15 minutes away. They were concerned about her breathing and called the paramedics who took her in.  Essentially, the heart isn't working hard enough to prevent fluid build up on the lungs, so she needs the fluid draining off mechanically - I don't know how long they'll keep her this time ...
> 
> She had such an interesting life in her youth; she was in London during WWII, working in the WRAF, and met Churchill on several occasions. Her stories of the American and Polish airmen are most entertaining!  When she speaks of them, you can see in her eyes glimpses of the young woman she used to be ...


She sounds quite wonderful, mayfly. Everything I've read about the women who withstood the war makes me get tears in my eyes. It was such a difficult time, yet they all pulled together, and helped each other, and they were SO brave! And then I hear re-broadcasts of the Churchill speeches (the famous ones... you know the ones I mean) and I simply turn to mush! It is amazing that she had the opportunity to meet him!


----------



## Mayfly285

She remembers vividly hearing England's declaration of war with Germany, broadcast on the radio, and the evacuation of children from London - I can't imagine sending my girls away from me ... :'( And of course, the Channel Islands did end up under German occupation; my uncle, a boy on Jersey, said they felt abandoned ... Soon, such memories will be confined to history books ...


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Elaine; it's to be expected when she's almost 91, but still difficult when it's your mother ...
> 
> Until this year, she still lived 200 miles south of me, a widow for 40 years and fiercely independent in her mind - sadly, the body had other ideas. She now needs constant nursing care and I've moved her into a wonderful nursing home only 15 minutes away. They were concerned about her breathing and called the paramedics who took her in.  Essentially, the heart isn't working hard enough to prevent fluid build up on the lungs, so she needs the fluid draining off mechanically - I don't know how long they'll keep her this time ...
> 
> She had such an interesting life in her youth; she was in London during WWII, working in the WRAF, and met Churchill on several occasions. Her stories of the American and Polish airmen are most entertaining!  When she speaks of them, you can see in her eyes glimpses of the young woman she used to be ...



What a lovely story about your Mother, Mayfly. My Mother had the exact problem and I lost her a few years ago. No wonder she was strong after what her generation endured in WWII. I would love to hear her recount her experiences.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww sorry to read this, hope she's ok
> 
> for the compliments about my new hair do, not everyone likes it :rain:



So long as you like it  and you feel good (and you look chic) no worries!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> She remembers vividly hearing England's declaration of war with Germany, broadcast on the radio, and the evacuation of children from London - I can't imagine sending my girls away from me ... :'( And of course, the Channel Islands did end up under German occupation; my uncle, a boy on Jersey, said they felt abandoned ... Soon, such memories will be confined to history books ...



The last of The Greatest Generation is dying now. My dad was an American soldier during WWII and his experiences were amazing. Some months ago I read the book, "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society" and I highly recommend it. While studying history, it was interesting to see why England did not defend the Islands. No resources available really. The bravery of the RAF pilots has always amazed me.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The last of The Greatest Generation is dying now. My dad was an American soldier during WWII and his experiences were amazing. Some months ago I read the book, "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society" and I highly recommend it. While studying history, it was interesting to see why England did not defend the Islands. No resources available really. The bravery of the RAF pilots has always amazed me.


I read that book too, Izzy... it was a fantastic novel! In fact, now that you've reminded me of it, I may reread it. I don't ordinarily reread novels, but that one was SO uplifting, I think it might be nice to remind myself of it.

I also like (well, perhaps "like" isn't the right word)... am fascinated by... novels about the one they called The War To End All Wars. I think I've read every novel published about WWI! There's a series by Jacqueline Winspear... mysteries, sort of... her main character is Maisie Dobbs, who was a nurse during the war but then opens a detective agency after the war. The war keeps coming into the mysteries, though, so there's a lot of history mingled into the books.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww sorry to read this, hope she's ok
> 
> for the compliments about my new hair do, *not everyone likes it* :rain:



I do! I think it's very flattering. Sassy, if that's a word they use Across the Pond. (It's meant to be a compliment.) I also love the color of your hair... I hadn't pictured you as a blonde! Your coloring is simply lovely. I assume you look wonderful in shades of rose and pink?


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> What a lovely story about your Mother, Mayfly. My Mother had the exact problem and I lost her a few years ago. No wonder she was strong after what her generation endured in WWII. I would love to hear her recount her experiences.



I'm sorry you lost your mother, Izzy; I'm so aware these days of the physical frailty of my own mother, but her mind and spirit is so strong! I should get her reminiscences down on paper, tbh ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> The last of The Greatest Generation is dying now. My dad was an American soldier during WWII and his experiences were amazing. Some months ago I read the book, "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society" and I highly recommend it. While studying history, it was interesting to see why England did not defend the Islands. No resources available really. The bravery of the RAF pilots has always amazed me.



Funnily enough, I mentioned this book in the "What nationality are you?" thread! =-O It was an incredible read and so many people in the UK forget that the Channel Islands were occupied for several years ... The story, told through a series of a letters, was so uplifting, though! 

Btw, my mother was engaged to an American pilot who was sadly lost on a raid - I think he was from South Dakota, but I can't remember ... I'll have to ask her! She used to say that the Poles were almost heedless of the danger because they'd lost everything - I always thought that was so sad.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I read that book too, Izzy... it was a fantastic novel! In fact, now that you've reminded me of it, I may reread it. I don't ordinarily reread novels, but that one was SO uplifting, I think it might be nice to remind myself of it.
> 
> I also like (well, perhaps "like" isn't the right word)... am fascinated by... novels about the one they called The War To End All Wars. I think I've read every novel published about WWI! There's a series by Jacqueline Winspear... mysteries, sort of... her main character is Maisie Dobbs, who was a nurse during the war but then opens a detective agency after the war. The war keeps coming into the mysteries, though, so there's a lot of history mingled into the books.



We read many of the same books! I have every Maisie Dobbs book.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Funnily enough, I mentioned this book in the "What nationality are you?" thread! =-O It was an incredible read and so many people in the UK forget that the Channel Islands were occupied for several years ... The story, told through a series of a letters, was so uplifting, though!
> 
> Btw, my mother was engaged to an American pilot who was sadly lost on a raid - I think he was from South Dakota, but I can't remember ... I'll have to ask her! She used to say that the Poles were almost heedless of the danger because they'd lost everything - I always thought that was so sad.



All the information you can get do so because so much of the real is lost by historians who have it all wrong. Just before my dad died he told me a couple of experiences regarding the liberation of Buchenwald Concentration Camp and a visit to Chanel's shop in Paris. He was not a fan of Coco Chanel.


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> We read many of the same books! I have every Maisie Dobbs book.



I haven't read any of these but love detective stories - I must start the series! Thanks for the recommendation, ladies!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> All the information you can get do so because so much of the real is lost by historians who have it all wrong. Just before my dad died he told me a couple of experiences regarding the liberation of Buchenwald Concentration Camp and a visit to Chanel's shop in Paris. He was not a fan of Coco Chanel.



Really??! Oops. I only ever wear Chanel perfume ... :-[


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies, what wonderful fascinating wartime memories you have shared :salute:


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> I do! I think it's very flattering. Sassy, if that's a word they use Across the Pond. (It's meant to be a compliment.) I also love the color of your hair... I hadn't pictured you as a blonde! Your coloring is simply lovely. I assume you look wonderful in shades of rose and pink?




Thank you 
I have never really been one to wear pink _but_ having said that any time I do wear it it seems to suit me


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you
> I have never really been one to wear pink _but_ having said that *any time I do wear it it seems to suit me*



Yes, I thought it might! A "clear" pink, mind you, not one with grey or brown in it. In other words, a "dusty pink" would not be as good as a pink that has only been lightened with white.

Am I making sense???


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> We read many of the same books! I have every Maisie Dobbs book.



Somehow, I thought you would! Maisie is your kind of gal! 



Mayfly285 said:


> I haven't read any of these but love detective stories - I must start the series! Thanks for the recommendation, ladies!



I'll bet you would adore them! Maisie Dobbs is a wonderfully strong female character... a delight to read about. The books are set in the 1920s and 1930s, in the time when women were just beginning to find their voices at home and in the workplace. Maisie starts her own detective agency, and she doesn't take any nonsense from ANYONE! I love reading about what she does to solve each mystery, but also her interactions with the other characters in the books.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I thought it might! A "clear" pink, mind you, not one with grey or brown in it. In other words, a "dusty pink" would not be as good as a pink that has only been lightened with white.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I making sense???




Yes, I'm not much of a pastel or neutral colours person. Strong reds, cerise pinks and blacks (sparkle is more than acceptable) are more my colour choices. I like greens but not blues, purples or browns.


----------



## Izzy48

elainepg said:


> somehow, i thought you would! Maisie is your kind of gal!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you would adore them! Maisie dobbs is a wonderfully strong female character... A delight to read about. The books are set in the 1920s and 1930s, in the time when women were just beginning to find their voices at home and in the workplace. Maisie starts her own detective agency, and she doesn't take any nonsense from anyone! I love reading about what she does to solve each mystery, but also her interactions with the other characters in the books.



+1


----------



## wee drop o bush

Bushmills Inn round two with my brother and his wife! Oh so very fabulous and I am so drunk :tispy:


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Bushmills Inn round two with my brother and his wife! Oh so very fabulous and I am so drunk :tispy:



Have a good time but don't drive home!! Do they like your hair?


----------



## ElainePG

izzy48 said:


> have a good time *but don't drive home!!* do they like your hair?


+1


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Have a good time but don't drive home!! Do they like your hair?




My husbands father was killed by a drunk driver, I never ever drink and drive. To the extent that I don't even drive the next morning.
Yeah they like my hair


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Mummy is here...just fed her roast lamb and strawberry trifle so her and OH are both asleep on the sofa snoring in unison


So happy for you Elvis!



elvisfan4life said:


> Exactly fight with every breath...never give up or give in


Wise words!!!



wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2732719
> 
> I gots a fringe cut!!!


Love the hair, wee...very youthful!



Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've got a lot of catching up to do! Mum has been taken into hospital with heart problems again - at 90, it's always a worry but she's in the best place ...





Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Elaine; it's to be expected when she's almost 91, but still difficult when it's your mother ...
> 
> Until this year, she still lived 200 miles south of me, a widow for 40 years and fiercely independent in her mind - sadly, the body had other ideas. She now needs constant nursing care and I've moved her into a wonderful nursing home only 15 minutes away. They were concerned about her breathing and called the paramedics who took her in.  Essentially, the heart isn't working hard enough to prevent fluid build up on the lungs, so she needs the fluid draining off mechanically - I don't know how long they'll keep her this time ...
> 
> She had such an interesting life in her youth; she was in London during WWII, working in the WRAF, and met Churchill on several occasions. Her stories of the American and Polish airmen are most entertaining!  When she speaks of them, you can see in her eyes glimpses of the young woman she used to be ...


Hugs, thoughts and prayers, May...you Mom sounds amazing!


Trying to read all the posts and get caught up....
Hugs to MollyD...hope you are feeling better, dear!


Very interesting about everyone's stories about The Greatest Generation! Studs Terkel's The Good War is an interesting read.
My Dad came over from Northern Ireland at the age of 17, became a US citizen and several years later joined the Army. 77th Division of Engineers...campaigns in the Western Pacific, Philippines, Japan. They built roads, bridges, runways, helped with evacuations.
He had started his own business, then went off to war and had to start all over again when he got back. Not easy but he did it...he had a lot of guts and determination!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Two of my grandmothers sisters emigrated from here (N. Ireland) to the US in the 1940s/50s and made good lives there. When they visited here they always seemed so glamorous and cosmopolitan compared to my granny, poor thing


----------



## EBMIC

Hi Ladies!
I used my OS Alexa for the first time today and this happened.  Has it happened to anyone else? I was wearing my bag crossbody and this latch "broke"


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> *My husbands father was killed by a drunk driver, I never ever drink and drive*. To the extent that I don't even drive the next morning.
> Yeah they like my hair



What a terrible tragedy. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> My husbands father was killed by a drunk driver, I never ever drink and drive. To the extent that I don't even drive the next morning.
> Yeah they like my hair



I wasn't getting onto you only wanted you to be safe.  I was hit by a drunk drive going 93mph, and it took me months to recover from the damage and some has been permanent. Not sure how I lived through it but I did. Very sorry about your husband's father.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> I wasn't getting onto you only wanted you to be safe.  I was hit by a drunk drive going 93mph, and it took me months to recover from the damage and some has been permanent. Not sure how I lived through it but I did. Very sorry about your husband's father.




No that's ok I didn't think you were  
It was more a reaction of horror about drink driving. I am absolutely against it, I'm sorry that you too were the victim of it :rain:


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> What a terrible tragedy. I'm so very sorry.




It was a long time ago, but thank you 
My DH was only 9 years old and his wee sister was only 3. Their mother nearly died in the accident too and my DH himself had multiple fractures :rain: 
My mum knew my DHs family and when I started going out with him she was so pleased about it that she almost put me off him 
I guess she just felt maternal compassion towards him after the accident.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi lovely ladies 
Have missed so much over the past few days so loads to catch up on
Am only popping on to say hello. Had the week from hell and am only able to stay up for short intervals. (New meds didn't work out well so my hubby has been looking after a crack head for a few days. Long story!) it has been very scary for both of us but we can kindof laugh at some of it now. I'd never have made a good junky LOVL!
The outcome is I will see the Palliative Care Pain Consultant on Tuesday and hoping one way or another we get this sorted. It may mean going in to hospice for a short time so as they can get a combination that works (and doesn't send me cuckoo) but I'm quite prepared to do that now. I ain't giving in!!!!!!!

Wee drop, have just seen a pic of your new hair do & I think it really suits you 
Elvis, noticed on another thread you have fulfilled your wish for oxblood (really beaut bag)
Izzy, you & DH are in my thoughts & prayers 
Elaine, hope you are well at the mo
Everyone on here is in my thoughts but now my brain isn't working out the names anymore.
I can't remember the name of the  lady who has a very sick mother, I will have to go back and look but you know I'm thinking of you both xx
Take care everyone and hopefully I will be back on with my lust for all things Mulberry very soon xxxxx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly!!! :rain:   
My thoughts and prayers to you and your hubby! When you're able if you want to we could meet up and go do some damage in a cake shop


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Molly!!! :rain:
> My thoughts and prayers to you and your hubby! When you're able if you want to we could meet up and go do some damage in a cake shop



That would be lovely wee drop. I will make that a reason to get on my feet quickly 
Thanks so much


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> That would be lovely wee drop. I will make that a reason to get on my feet quickly
> 
> Thanks so much




You are so so welcome! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## holleigh

not had chance to pop in on here much this week, but, just wanted to send a HUGE cyber hug to all who are unwell or coping with family who are poorly, even if I don't seem to be around, I am thinking of you xx'sHolls


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Aww thank you Holls 
Such a cute & loving pic (even tho I'm allergic to cats lol)
Lovely of you to think of us all xx


----------



## holleigh

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww thank you Holls
> Such a cute & loving pic (even tho I'm allergic to cats lol)
> Lovely of you to think of us all xx



LOL Molly ? .. having got 7 (yep, seven) cats (plus my "not so stray now stray) I think I can say that, whilst I'm (obviously) not allergic to felines in the "medical" sense .. I think I perhaps aught to be, might stop me getting any more ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> LOL Molly ? .. having got 7 (yep, seven) cats (plus my "not so stray now stray) I think I can say that, whilst I'm (obviously) not allergic to felines in the "medical" sense .. I think I perhaps aught to be, might stop me getting any more ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx



Now you are find of cats!!!!!!
But of course nothing wrong with that


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> Have missed so much over the past few days so loads to catch up on
> Am only popping on to say hello. Had the week from hell and am only able to stay up for short intervals. (New meds didn't work out well so my hubby has been looking after a crack head for a few days. Long story!) it has been very scary for both of us but we can kindof laugh at some of it now. I'd never have made a good junky LOVL!
> The outcome is I will see the Palliative Care Pain Consultant on Tuesday and hoping one way or another we get this sorted. It may mean going in to hospice for a short time so as they can get a combination that works (and doesn't send me cuckoo) but I'm quite prepared to do that now. I ain't giving in!!!!!!!
> 
> Wee drop, have just seen a pic of your new hair do & I think it really suits you
> Elvis, noticed on another thread you have fulfilled your wish for oxblood (really beaut bag)
> Izzy, you & DH are in my thoughts & prayers
> Elaine, hope you are well at the mo
> Everyone on here is in my thoughts but now my brain isn't working out the names anymore.
> I can't remember the name of the  lady who has a very sick mother, I will have to go back and look but you know I'm thinking of you both xx
> Take care everyone and hopefully I will be back on with my lust for all things Mulberry very soon xxxxx


It's wonderful to see you here, MollyD. We've all missed you.  I hope you get some good answers from the specialist on Tuesday. Warn him (her?)... if you don't, I will travel over there and bite some ankles!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aww thank you Holls
> Such a cute & loving pic (even tho I'm allergic to cats lol)
> Lovely of you to think of us all xx




The same from me, thank you, and a lovely animal!


----------



## Izzy48

So happy you are back Mollyd!! We missed you very much and I want them to get your pain meds straightened out. 

Has anyone seen the Cara bag being released tomorrow? The black one is the one with quilting on the front and it can be carried 3 different ways. Any opinions on this bag? Mollyd, if you feel like it, can you look at it and give me your opinion? I was thinking Kensington but the SA thinks highly of this bag. It's made in England!!! Cost the world though but if the black one had the lion studs in it I would get it. I am so unsure of what to do because I have just sold 3 black bags. All were beautiful but none were right for me.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> It was a long time ago, but thank you
> My DH was only 9 years old and his wee sister was only 3. Their mother nearly died in the accident too and my DH himself had multiple fractures :rain:
> My mum knew my DHs family and when I started going out with him she was so pleased about it that she almost put me off him
> I guess she just felt maternal compassion towards him after the accident.



That is horrible to go through something like that and be deprived of a father. The guy who hit me had his driving license suspended for 3 months. I was unable to go to the trial but can you believe that? I was furious.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> It's wonderful to see you here, MollyD. We've all missed you.  I hope you get some good answers from the specialist on Tuesday. Warn him (her?)... if you don't, I will travel over there and bite some ankles!



Thanks so much Elaine. I will warn him I know of an ankle biter :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> So happy you are back Mollyd!! We missed you very much and I want them to get your pain meds straightened out.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Cara bag being released tomorrow? The black one is the one with quilting on the front and it can be carried 3 different ways. Any opinions on this bag? Mollyd, if you feel like it, can you look at it and give me your opinion? I was thinking Kensington but the SA thinks highly of this bag. It's made in England!!! Cost the world though but if the black one had the lion studs in it I would get it. I am so unsure of what to do because I have just sold 3 black bags. All were beautiful but none were right for me.



Hey Izzy, lovely to hear from you and hope things are improving your side too 
I really do like the Kensington but I'm not fussed on the Cara bags at all. Even though it can be carried as a handbag or shoulder bag to me it would always be a backpack and the fact the D rings can be seen on bottom of bag would bug me. But! it is You who will be carrying the bag so therefore you have to really love it and if you don't it will have to go back.
If it were me it would be the Kensington,
That wasn't much help was it??????


----------



## ImeldaM

Just wanted to add my good wishes to those ladies on here who are having such a challenging time at the moment. I'm sure I'm one of many who regularly pop into the forum on the quiet and are incredibly moved by your courage. Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## holleigh

for what it's worth Izzy, I'm with Molly re preferring the Kensington - I just can't feel the love for the Cara, no matter how many times I look at it - for me, it's one of the Mulb's I wouldn't even buy in a sale .. that said, I am am not young any more (sigh !) & I do think the style may have more appeal to people of less advanced years than me & possibly for  work / university usage it'd be fab (being a housewife, I tend towards more casual bags now - if I were at Uni' I reckon I'd love one !!)  xxx'sHolls


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ImeldaM said:


> Just wanted to add my good wishes to those ladies on here who are having such a challenging time at the moment. I'm sure I'm one of many who regularly pop into the forum on the quiet and are incredibly moved by your courage. Thinking of you all. xxx



Thanks so much Imelda xx


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks so much Imelda x
> 
> And many thanks from me for your kind words.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks so much Elaine. I will warn him I know of an ankle biter :giggles:




You'll do well Mollyd, I know you will!


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks so much Elaine. I will warn him I know of an ankle biter :giggles:


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr......... :doggie:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> for what it's worth Izzy, I'm with Molly re preferring the Kensington - I just can't feel the love for the Cara, no matter how many times I look at it - for me, it's one of the Mulb's I wouldn't even buy in a sale .. that said, I am am not young any more (sigh !) & I do think the style may have more appeal to people of less advanced years than me & possibly for  work / university usage it'd be fab (being a housewife, I tend towards more casual bags now - if I were at Uni' I reckon I'd love one !!)  xxx'sHolls



Well, I am surely not young either so I had second thoughts about the bag and that is why I asked here. My SA thinks it is perfect for an every day bag for me. She said today is the first day they can sell it and it will be sold out by the end of the day. That amazes me but I decided to put it on hold. I just cannot make up my mind so it's a no.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hey Izzy, lovely to hear from you and hope things are improving your side too
> I really do like the Kensington but I'm not fussed on the Cara bags at all. Even though it can be carried as a handbag or shoulder bag to me it would always be a backpack and the fact the D rings can be seen on bottom of bag would bug me. But! it is You who will be carrying the bag so therefore you have to really love it and if you don't it will have to go back.
> If it were me it would be the Kensington,
> That wasn't much help was it??????





 Yes, actually it is because I did have concerns even though my SA said it was a good bag for me. She modeled it as a shoulder bag and it looked great on her but she is young. However, I have always had good luck with quilted bags and the quilting is awesome on that bag and she said the leather is fabulous. Plus it's made in England. Not going to get anything now because I can't make up my mind. Had some issues just like you! Horrible!
Elvis would probably send the crazy wagon for me if she even knew I was considering the Cara bag!!!


----------



## holleigh

I know it's a big outlay Izzy, but, if you have one on hold, could you buy it to take home & think about for a few days & return it for a refund if you're still not convinced ?, I know just having it in the house isn't the same as actually wearing it, but, I've been amazed at the number of bags I really thought I'd love & when they've arrived & I've had a quiet hour just to "think" I have realised for one reason or another "no" .. without the need to carry them ? xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, actually it is because I did have concerns even though my SA said it was a good bag for me. She modeled it as a shoulder bag and it looked great on her but she is young. However, I have always had good luck with quilted bags and the quilting is awesome on that bag and she said the leather is fabulous. Plus it's made in England. Not going to get anything now because I can't make up my mind. Had some issues just like you! Horrible!
> Elvis would probably send the crazy wagon for me if she even knew I was considering the Cara bag!!!



Izzy I think you would regret buying the Cara. For me it is a bag for 20 something's maybe. My daughter doesn't even like it and she's a trendy young thing lol!
The right bag will come along and I really do like the Kensington for what it's worth.
Hope you are ok Hun, I'm sorry I've been neglecting my duties lately :no good: 
Take care for now & remember there will be the perfect black bag out there for you xx
Thinking of you


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies



Afternoon wee drop. I'm just up so a bit late replying 
Hope you're ok today


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Don't know where to put this question really so just try here 
Can anyone remember how much the Pavement Grey Alexa was in the sale?
My niece is looking for one currently and I can't remember how much it was or if there would be any in the outlets? I did tell her if they're in the outlets likely to just be 30% off regular price.
Also has anyone noticed the lining in Alexa is no longer the tree lined and just like regular felt material?
Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's all second hand questions lol!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't know where to put this question really so just try here
> Can anyone remember how much the Pavement Grey Alexa was in the sale?
> My niece is looking for one currently and I can't remember how much it was or if there would be any in the outlets? I did tell her if they're in the outlets likely to just be 30% off regular price.
> Also has anyone noticed the lining in Alexa is no longer the tree lined and just like regular felt material?
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's all second hand questions lol!



I bought a pavement grey Alexa and it is a beautiful bag.  Mine was about $1000.00 or a bit over 600 pounds if my mind is working correctly. The last person I know who got one here couldn't find an Alexa but bought an OS Alexa and she was given the deal of a life time at $900 or some over 500 pounds ( sorry don't have the pound symbol). Another friend looking for one cannot find an Alexa in that color and has been told they are all gone in the US. That is the second person I know who came up empty on the gray Alexa. However, in your area Mulberry is more plentiful so more than likely you can find one. I love the new lining in the gray one. It is light, sturdy and looks like it will wear well.


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> I know it's a big outlay Izzy, but, if you have one on hold, could you buy it to take home & think about for a few days & return it for a refund if you're still not convinced ?, I know just having it in the house isn't the same as actually wearing it, but, I've been amazed at the number of bags I really thought I'd love & when they've arrived & I've had a quiet hour just to "think" I have realised for one reason or another "no" .. without the need to carry them ? xx



I have bought so many bags from Mulberry that they are more than willing to do that but I am at a loss as to what to do. Like Mollyd said I am afraid I will more than regret buying the Cara even if I do like the quilting. However, the way it's staged on the model carrying it by hand it looks great. I may have them ship the Kensington and have a good look at it and decide. Also, the Prada bowler bag is another option.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Izzy I think you would regret buying the Cara. For me it is a bag for 20 something's maybe. My daughter doesn't even like it and she's a trendy young thing lol!
> The right bag will come along and I really do like the Kensington for what it's worth.
> Hope you are ok Hun, I'm sorry I've been neglecting my duties lately :no good:
> Take care for now & remember there will be the perfect black bag out there for you xx
> Thinking of you



My daughter doesn't like it either and said surely you aren't going to buy that!!! Funny, isn't it that they both feel the same way. 

Thinking of you and many hugs!


----------



## holleigh

Not wanting to throw a "diff' brand spanner in the works" (LOL) .. but .. I have just become aware of the D&G Sicily range (yes, I am a bit slow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) which seems to come in a variety of sizes (?) and I really, really love the look of it - NPN has just got one in her new arrivals stock in black xx
http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...olce-Gabbana-Sicily-Cervo-Antik-Nero-NEW.html


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> Not wanting to throw a "diff' brand spanner in the works" (LOL) .. but .. I have just become aware of the D&G Sicily range (yes, I am a bit slow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) which seems to come in a variety of sizes (?) and I really, really love the look of it - NPN has just got one in her new arrivals stock in black xx
> http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...olce-Gabbana-Sicily-Cervo-Antik-Nero-NEW.html



That is a seriously beautiful bag Holls!
Wonder what our Izzy will think of it
We shall see


----------



## mills

Just wanted to pop on and say that I have been reading about all those who have been unwell or have unwell loved ones, and you are all in my thoughts and sending lots of get well vibes xx


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> Not wanting to throw a "diff' brand spanner in the works" (LOL) .. but .. I have just become aware of the D&G Sicily range (yes, I am a bit slow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) which seems to come in a variety of sizes (?) and I really, really love the look of it - NPN has just got one in her new arrivals stock in black xx
> http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...olce-Gabbana-Sicily-Cervo-Antik-Nero-NEW.html



The D&G bag you show is a Miss Sicily or Sicily as of fall 2014. It is gorgeous and well made and I know that for a fact because I purchased one and returned it. The reason for my returning it is it weighed 3 pounds and that is too heavy for me. The inside was beautifully done as well. I believe this bag came out in 2011 and has been very popular. In my opinion, no fault could be found in the D&G Sicily.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> That is a seriously beautiful bag Holls!
> Wonder what our Izzy will think of it
> We shall see



Molly, it's the one I returned due to weight! I love the bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> 
> Have missed so much over the past few days so loads to catch up on
> 
> Am only popping on to say hello. Had the week from hell and am only able to stay up for short intervals. (New meds didn't work out well so my hubby has been looking after a crack head for a few days. Long story!) it has been very scary for both of us but we can kindof laugh at some of it now. I'd never have made a good junky LOVL!
> 
> The outcome is I will see the Palliative Care Pain Consultant on Tuesday and hoping one way or another we get this sorted. It may mean going in to hospice for a short time so as they can get a combination that works (and doesn't send me cuckoo) but I'm quite prepared to do that now. I ain't giving in!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wee drop, have just seen a pic of your new hair do & I think it really suits you
> 
> Elvis, noticed on another thread you have fulfilled your wish for oxblood (really beaut bag)
> 
> Izzy, you & DH are in my thoughts & prayers
> 
> Elaine, hope you are well at the mo
> 
> Everyone on here is in my thoughts but now my brain isn't working out the names anymore.
> 
> I can't remember the name of the  lady who has a very sick mother, I will have to go back and look but you know I'm thinking of you both xx
> 
> Take care everyone and hopefully I will be back on with my lust for all things Mulberry very soon xxxxx




Sending hugs and prayers, Miss Molly...good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't know where to put this question really so just try here
> Can anyone remember how much the Pavement Grey Alexa was in the sale?
> My niece is looking for one currently and I can't remember how much it was or if there would be any in the outlets? I did tell her if they're in the outlets likely to just be 30% off regular price.
> *Also has anyone noticed the lining in Alexa is no longer the tree lined and just like regular felt material*?
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's all second hand questions lol!



I took note of the lining the minute I bought my shrunken calf Alexa. I fell head-over-heels in  with those sweet little Mulberry trees on the lining, so when I began to look at the new-model Lexies, I was shocked to see that they had vanished. Poof! How disappointing. One of the joys of my Alexa is having a peep at the wee trees every time I open the bag to take out my wallet, my car keys or a lipstick. It's as though I have a secret!

I wonder why they stopped? Money, I suppose. Such a shame.


----------



## NY2005

haven't read this thread for a while, hope you are ok Molly, rest up. I hope everyone else and their nearest and dearest are ok x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies


----------



## moonriver99

Mollydoodledon said:


> Don't know where to put this question really so just try here
> Can anyone remember how much the Pavement Grey Alexa was in the sale?
> My niece is looking for one currently and I can't remember how much it was or if there would be any in the outlets? I did tell her if they're in the outlets likely to just be 30% off regular price.
> Also has anyone noticed the lining in Alexa is no longer the tree lined and just like regular felt material?
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's all second hand questions lol!


If I remember correctly, the grey pavement alexas were priced the same as the bluebell and pickle green ones at 660 pounds in the sale. 

SUCH a shame that they no longer do Mulberry lining in the alexas. It's a treat to open the bag and see the Mulberry trees and I really think it's an important part of the bag! The normal lining looks...well, just normal, just like any other bag in the high street shops. Strangely enough the dark blush alexa which I got in the outlets does have the lining still, so maybe not a money issue after all?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

mills said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say that I have been reading about all those who have been unwell or have unwell loved ones, and you are all in my thoughts and sending lots of get well vibes xx



Thanks so much mills for your kind thoughts and wishes, very much appreciated
Take care


----------



## Mollydoodledon

moonriver99 said:


> If I remember correctly, the grey pavement alexas were priced the same as the bluebell and pickle green ones at 660 pounds in the sale.
> 
> SUCH a shame that they no longer do Mulberry lining in the alexas. It's a treat to open the bag and see the Mulberry trees and I really think it's an important part of the bag! The normal lining looks...well, just normal, just like any other bag in the high street shops. Strangely enough the dark blush alexa which I got in the outlets does have the lining still, so maybe not a money issue after all?



Thanks moonriver. I thought they were around that price.
It is a shame they've put plain lining in the Lexy now as the tree lining finished it off and just made it a proper Mulberry.
Maybe they thought it was time for a change but I must say I did prefer the trees.
My SS Lexy has tree lining and even tho I use an organiser in mine I still like to know they are there lol!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NY2005 said:


> haven't read this thread for a while, hope you are ok Molly, rest up. I hope everyone else and their nearest and dearest are ok x



Thanks NY
You take care too x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> I took note of the lining the minute I bought my shrunken calf Alexa. I fell head-over-heels in  with those sweet little Mulberry trees on the lining, so when I began to look at the new-model Lexies, I was shocked to see that they had vanished. Poof! How disappointing. One of the joys of my Alexa is having a peep at the wee trees every time I open the bag to take out my wallet, my car keys or a lipstick. It's as though I have a secret!
> 
> I wonder why they stopped? Money, I suppose. Such a shame.



Oh well Elaine, at least we've both got one with lovely little trees inside 
I noticed some of the new linings in Mulbs are very light! Especially in oxblood del rey and as far as I can remember Tessie satchel as well.
I don't really like light lining as it is so easy to mark no matter how careful we are. Big thumbs down for that one then


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies



Afternoon wee drop


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh well Elaine, at least we've both got one with lovely little trees inside
> I noticed some of the new linings in Mulbs are very light! Especially in oxblood del rey and as far as I can remember Tessie satchel as well.
> I don't really like light lining as it is so easy to mark no matter how careful we are. Big thumbs down for that one then


On the other hand, at least it's easy to see our things inside a light-colored lining! I have a black wallet... finding it inside a black-lined bag is a nuisance!


----------



## moonriver99

Mollydoodledon said:


> Thanks moonriver. I thought they were around that price.
> It is a shame they've put plain lining in the Lexy now as the tree lining finished it off and just made it a proper Mulberry.
> Maybe they thought it was time for a change but I must say I did prefer the trees.
> My SS Lexy has tree lining and even tho I use an organiser in mine I still like to know they are there lol!


teehee, organisers/ liners... that's why I couldn't bring myself to use one, as I couldn't bear not seeing the lovely lining inside! Oh well, I'm not too picky about the slouchiness, my alexa has just started relaxing a little and I'm looking forward to seeing how she ages!

I noticed there's already a bit of a scuff though in one of the corners - is this normal for an alexa that's only been used a few times?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry ladies no time to catch up mum has been taken ill and is in hospital.....hope you are all well and things are improving for those of you going through hard times at the minute I am thinking of all,of you and your loved ones...take care


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry ladies no time to catch up mum has been taken ill and is in hospital.....hope you are all well and things are improving for those of you going through hard times at the minute I am thinking of all,of you and your loved ones...take care


So very sorry, elvis. I have you tucked in my heart.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry ladies no time to catch up mum has been taken ill and is in hospital.....hope you are all well and things are improving for those of you going through hard times at the minute I am thinking of all,of you and your loved ones...take care




I am thinking of you and your Mum. Will pray. What a wonderful lady!


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry ladies no time to catch up mum has been taken ill and is in hospital.....hope you are all well and things are improving for those of you going through hard times at the minute I am thinking of all,of you and your loved ones...take care


Oh elvis Im so sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed all is well for you and your mum x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

So so sorry to hear about your Mum Elvis.
I hope everything goes well for you both
Hugs and prayers for Mum and you xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

moonriver99 said:


> teehee, organisers/ liners... that's why I couldn't bring myself to use one, as I couldn't bear not seeing the lovely lining inside! Oh well, I'm not too picky about the slouchiness, my alexa has just started relaxing a little and I'm looking forward to seeing how she ages!
> 
> I noticed there's already a bit of a scuff though in one of the corners - is this normal for an alexa that's only been used a few times?



Ahh Elaine, my organiser doesn't really give my Alexa structure. It is just a soft Tintamar one so as I don't chuck all the rubbish of the day into my bag.
Am inclined to take a little bit too much out with me then I can't carry the bag coz it's so heavy and DH doesn't really look that good with a Bayswater or Alexa hehe! Poor man has got landed with my bags when I have needed to go off somewhere so now I carry the minimum and stuff the organisers with foldedtissues to fill it out but not make it heavy lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thinking of you and your mother Elvis' 

Morning ladies, it's a nice day on the North Coast


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Thinking of you and your mother Elvis'
> 
> Morning ladies, it's a nice day on the North Coast



Morning wee drop, it's very cloudy in County Down so hoping the sun breaks thru later 
&#9729;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Ahh Elaine, my organiser doesn't really give my Alexa structure. It is just a soft Tintamar one so as I don't chuck all the rubbish of the day into my bag.
> Am inclined to take a little bit too much out with me then I can't carry the bag coz it's so heavy and DH doesn't really look that good with a Bayswater or Alexa hehe! Poor man has got landed with my bags when I have needed to go off somewhere so now I carry the minimum and stuff the organisers with foldedtissues to fill it out but not make it heavy lol!



Sorry Elaine missed the bit about the scuff! Have you set her down on floors outside?
She shouldn't scuff yet I would think! Unless there is an area that is rubbing very hard against something 
I would try some more gel on her and just keep rubbing the corners with gel to keep them soft. If it does get worse then let Mulberry know.
I have a shrunken calf Suffolk but not used her yet.
Maybe studs on the bottom of Alexa's would have been a good idea??


----------



## moonriver99

Mollydoodledon said:


> Sorry Elaine missed the bit about the scuff! Have you set her down on floors outside?
> She shouldn't scuff yet I would think! Unless there is an area that is rubbing very hard against something
> I would try some more gel on her and just keep rubbing the corners with gel to keep them soft. If it does get worse then let Mulberry know.
> I have a shrunken calf Suffolk but not used her yet.
> Maybe studs on the bottom of Alexa's would have been a good idea??


Hello Molly, I think you've confused me with Elaine, lol! It was me who wrote about the organisers and the scuffs. In any case I've just started a thread on this to ask whether the scuff is normal or not - it doesn't bother me too much but I don't want it to be scuffed all over in a few months time!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

moonriver99 said:


> Hello Molly, I think you've confused me with Elaine, lol! It was me who wrote about the organisers and the scuffs. In any case I've just started a thread on this to ask whether the scuff is normal or not - it doesn't bother me too much but I don't want it to be scuffed all over in a few months time!



So sorry moonriver! I have quoted the wrong post Duh!
I have however just replied to your thread about the scuffing!
Most pay more attention to what I'm doing &#128561;


----------



## moonriver99

Mollydoodledon said:


> So sorry moonriver! I have quoted the wrong post Duh!
> I have however just replied to your thread about the scuffing!
> Most pay more attention to what I'm doing &#128561;


No worries  Thanks for the advice Molly, I've emailed Mulberry and will see what they say.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh well Elaine, at least we've both got one with lovely little trees inside
> I noticed some of the new linings in Mulbs are very light! Especially in oxblood del rey and as far as I can remember Tessie satchel as well.
> I don't really like light lining as it is so easy to mark no matter how careful we are. Big thumbs down for that one then





I love the new lining because it is also high quality plus I can find things easier in my bag!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  Long time no dip in tPF - so much going on for the budget fighting in the office & Uni selection deadlock at home... ullhair:  
DD will miss the most important 'star' on the key subject but will manage to have *s for others - she still want to stick to the course she wants & drop the Uni level.  DH thinks it's better to compromise the course slightly and stick to original Uni choices.  Grrrrr...

Sorry I know it's trivial subject compared to the fight you ladies are facing but it's still stressful time!!  It's once in the life decision (though recoverable in many way later).

Rant over, oh well it's her life at the end of the day - take care everybody, *Elvis *hope your mum will recover soon.  *Molly* are you managing the pain better?  *Izzy*, how's your DH??

And for the lining talk, in the past I was one who was put off when Mulberry started using check lining (very long time ago...) then was so happy when they changed to tree linings - now it's gone again??  But at least it's not that check then, not sure about 'light' colouring but will see!  

Have a nice day everybody, nearly w/e


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ratrat.
Thanks for popping on and please don't let DDs decisions get you down too much. Things will work out in the end  been there done that and got the tee shirt lol! As for work just think it's nearly Friday (hoo-ray)
I'm getting somewhere now thanks, very glad to have a consultant who actually cares and has been so helpful. 
As for the Mulberry linings I suppose they are not going to please all if us.
I don't mind plain lining so much as I don't like very light lining as I'm a bit OCD and would be terrified of getting it marked! Ah well I'm not intending buying any new bags just a the mo (until I see something I can't resist lol)

Morning to everyone else and with the weekend close hope the weather holds up and you all have a good one 
As for everyone worrying about loved ones at the minute my thoughts and prayers are with you
Izzy I hope things are improving your end many hugs xx
Elvis, I hope your Mum is improving, fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies! Ratty I hope your DD's unique choices get sorted soon.
What the story about the new lining? I've missed that one


----------



## Becky Myers

Hello ladies need a bit of advice. Intend buying one of these off of eBay which one should I go for? My first Mulberry and need a cross-body. One that's not too slouchy and saggy but not too formal and rigid and Posh!!.. As I'm more casual than smart lol. Just something big enough for a purse, camera and bit of makeup to take on holiday that isn't going to weigh me down and give me shoulder ache. 
Mulberry Heritage small satchel in nightshade blue? OR Mulberry small Del Rey in Slate Blue? Which one? 







Sent From me, To you, By me &#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies! Ratty I hope your DD's unique choices get sorted soon.
> What the story about the new lining? I've missed that one



Hi ya wee drop, how's you?
Some of us are complaining about Alexa having plain lining now instead of the tree lining.
Also some of the linings in new bags is really light in colour (cream)
I'd be afraid of getting it marked 
Oh we have little to complain about


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Becky Myers said:


> Hello ladies need a bit of advice. Intend buying one of these off of eBay which one should I go for? My first Mulberry and need a cross-body. One that's not too slouchy and saggy but not too formal and rigid and Posh!!.. As I'm more casual than smart lol. Just something big enough for a purse, camera and bit of makeup to take on holiday that isn't going to weigh me down and give me shoulder ache.
> Mulberry Heritage small satchel in nightshade blue? OR Mulberry small Del Rey in Slate Blue? Which one?
> View attachment 2739645
> View attachment 2739646
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Both lovely bags. For me it would be the Heritage small satchel. Nightshade is a beautiful colour IMO and I would say the satchel would be best for cross body
> Whichever one you go for I think you'll be happy but I really don't like the del rey cross body as it doesn't sit right that way. I have a small DR  in emerald and don't even like it as a shoulder bag but that's just me
> Decisions decisions!!
> 
> Sent From me, To you, By me &#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


>



Don't know what that bit at the bottom is all about so ignore it lol!


----------



## DanielleS19

heyy  I'm looking into buying my first mulberry bag and I'm looking at the small willow tote in black silky calf with nickel and was wondering how durable the leather is as i obviously want it to last and i do baby all my bags i can't see anything on the silky calf leather! thank you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi all...sorry no time to catch up again....mum doing a wee bit better ...off the oxygen today so we will see how she goes keeping everything crossed

Love to all with big hills to climb...keep,strong


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi all...sorry no time to catch up again....mum doing a wee bit better ...off the oxygen today so we will see how she goes keeping everything crossed
> 
> Love to all with big hills to climb...keep,strong



Glad to hear your Mum is off the oxygen so hoping that will be a good sign for improvement Elvis
Fingers crossed she keeps on improving 
Thoughts are with you both


----------



## Bagstar

Hi Ladies, just thought I would pop in to say quick hello & send best wishes to everyone.

Molly Hope you are feeling a bit better now. 

Izzy hope things are going well for you. 

RatRat hope DD manages to get her course/uni sorted I know that this can be a very stressful time. 

Elvis so sorry to hear about your Mum being unwell but really please that she is improving, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

My Mum seems to be coping ok at the moment so I thought it was time I gave myself a little treat & confess to succumbing to the charms of the Cara Bag despite being an oldie. 

I really didn't like this one at first but seeing that it can be used with the shoulder strap together with the lovely Oxbood leather I gave in & ordered the mini. I am really pleased with it the leather is really thick & it is a great size for me. I have been looking for a replacement for my Ant & this fits the bill very nicely, it will be my new to go bag.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi all...sorry no time to catch up again....mum doing a wee bit better ...off the oxygen today so we will see how she goes keeping everything crossed
> 
> Love to all with big hills to climb...keep,strong




That's good news about your mum


----------



## wee drop o bush

DanielleS19 & Becky Myers, sorry I can't personally help you decide as I've no experience in any of the bags you're interested in _but_ have you tried the Mulbery reference section of the Mulberry subforum?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Becky Myers said:


> Hello ladies need a bit of advice. Intend buying one of these off of eBay which one should I go for? My first Mulberry and need a cross-body. One that's not too slouchy and saggy but not too formal and rigid and Posh!!.. As I'm more casual than smart lol. Just something big enough for a purse, camera and bit of makeup to take on holiday that isn't going to weigh me down and give me shoulder ache.
> Mulberry Heritage small satchel in nightshade blue? OR Mulberry small Del Rey in Slate Blue? Which one?
> View attachment 2739645
> View attachment 2739646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From me, To you, By me &#128540;




Have you posted either lots on the authentication thread? 
That would be wise before you buy either one


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Bagstar said:


> Hi Ladies, just thought I would pop in to say quick hello & send best wishes to everyone.
> 
> Molly Hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Izzy hope things are going well for you.
> 
> RatRat hope DD manages to get her course/uni sorted I know that this can be a very stressful time.
> 
> Elvis so sorry to hear about your Mum being unwell but really please that she is improving, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> My Mum seems to be coping ok at the moment so I thought it was time I gave myself a little treat & confess to succumbing to the charms of the Cara Bag despite being an oldie.
> Hi
> 
> I really didn't like this one at first but seeing that it can be used with the shoulder strap together with the lovely Oxbood leather I gave in & ordered the mini. I am really pleased with it the leather is really thick & it is a great size for me. I have been looking for a replacement for my Ant & this fits the bill very nicely, it will be my new to go bag.



Hi Bagstar 
Sorry for late reply but I'm just checking in again before I go to bed.
Glad to hear your Mum is doing ok at the moment and long may that continue x
I'm much the same but have now a great doctor to help with the pain so am feeling a bit brighter knowing he is looking after me.
You are just right to treat yourself to a new bag and I hope you enjoy her very much indeed
What a great choice of colour!
Take care for now xx


----------



## Izzy48

Bagstar said:


> Hi Ladies, just thought I would pop in to say quick hello & send best wishes to everyone.
> 
> Molly Hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Izzy hope things are going well for you.
> 
> RatRat hope DD manages to get her course/uni sorted I know that this can be a very stressful time.
> 
> Elvis so sorry to hear about your Mum being unwell but really please that she is improving, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> My Mum seems to be coping ok at the moment so I thought it was time I gave myself a little treat & confess to succumbing to the charms of the Cara Bag despite being an oldie.
> 
> I really didn't like this one at first but seeing that it can be used with the shoulder strap together with the lovely Oxbood leather I gave in & ordered the mini. I am really pleased with it the leather is really thick & it is a great size for me. I have been looking for a replacement for my Ant & this fits the bill very nicely, it will be my new to go bag.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, Friday yay 

Many thanks for supporting comment re. DD's Uni choices - one day I will say to somebody 'Oh we've been there and done that, don't worry, it worked out well in the end for us ...' I hope!  Please tell me once Uni is sorted there is not much to worry in Mother's life (or do we keep worrying!?)

Elvis glad your mum is on the mend - thinking about you!!

Bagstar that's gorgeous, I also didn't like them to start with but I'm warming up to it.  Looking at NAP they seems popular, and red small Kensington is sold out too!

Back to work now - have a love day towards w/e everybody


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Morning ratrat
I hate to tell you this but I'm afraid the worrying goes on and on and on lol!
We mothers never stop, even when they move away, get married they are still always our children so of course we worry 
Then, we wouldn't be natural if we didn't 
Don't fret, you are no different to any other loving parent.
It's just the joys of motherhood and I think daughters are always more of a worry than sons.
But sure,  it's Friday so enjoy the weekend.
Everything will be fine


----------



## skyqueen

Mollydoodledon said:


> Morning ratrat.
> 
> Thanks for popping on and please don't let DDs decisions get you down too much. Things will work out in the end  been there done that and got the tee shirt lol! As for work just think it's nearly Friday (hoo-ray)
> 
> I'm getting somewhere now thanks, very glad to have a consultant who actually cares and has been so helpful.
> 
> As for the Mulberry linings I suppose they are not going to please all if us.
> 
> I don't mind plain lining so much as I don't like very light lining as I'm a bit OCD and would be terrified of getting it marked! Ah well I'm not intending buying any new bags just a the mo (until I see something I can't resist lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Morning to everyone else and with the weekend close hope the weather holds up and you all have a good one
> 
> As for everyone worrying about loved ones at the minute my thoughts and prayers are with you
> 
> Izzy I hope things are improving your end many hugs xx
> 
> Elvis, I hope your Mum is improving, fingers crossed for both of you xx




Finally! Good news, indeed...Miss Molly!


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi all...sorry no time to catch up again....mum doing a wee bit better ...off the oxygen today so we will see how she goes keeping everything crossed
> 
> Love to all with big hills to climb...keep,strong




Fingers crossed!


----------



## skyqueen

Bagstar said:


> Hi Ladies, just thought I would pop in to say quick hello & send best wishes to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy hope things are going well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> RatRat hope DD manages to get her course/uni sorted I know that this can be a very stressful time.
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis so sorry to hear about your Mum being unwell but really please that she is improving, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> My Mum seems to be coping ok at the moment so I thought it was time I gave myself a little treat & confess to succumbing to the charms of the Cara Bag despite being an oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like this one at first but seeing that it can be used with the shoulder strap together with the lovely Oxbood leather I gave in & ordered the mini. I am really pleased with it the leather is really thick & it is a great size for me. I have been looking for a replacement for my Ant & this fits the bill very nicely, it will be my new to go bag.



Love this, especially the color! Is it a shoulder/crossbody bag?


----------



## skyqueen

ratrat said:


> Morning, Friday yay
> 
> Many thanks for supporting comment re. DD's Uni choices - one day I will say to somebody 'Oh we've been there and done that, don't worry, it worked out well in the end for us ...' I hope!  Please tell me once Uni is sorted there is not much to worry in Mother's life (or do we keep worrying!?)
> 
> Elvis glad your mum is on the mend - thinking about you!!
> 
> Bagstar that's gorgeous, I also didn't like them to start with but I'm warming up to it.  Looking at NAP they seems popular, and red small Kensington is sold out too!
> 
> Back to work now - have a love day towards w/e everybody




As MollyD posted...it never ends, always something. But sometimes the "somethings" are wonderful!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

skyqueen said:


> Finally! Good news, indeed...Miss Molly!



Thanks skyqueen x
Have a lovely weekend
And same goes to all of our lovely TPF ladies
Hope the weather holds up for everyone xx


----------



## Izzy48

Good late morning to all and afternoon to many,

Mollyd, will talk later and hope you are good!

ratrat, been there with my son and he almost drove us crazy. Well, in the end he got his education and is doing well. I would say try not to worry but it is the way it is. As the old expression goes, been there done that and it is miserable. Hang in there. 

Elvis, thinking of you and your Mum. To take her oxygen off means a bit of improvement and I hope her O2 level stays well into the 90's. 

To everyone else with parent and personal problems hang in there!

A dark and miserably hot day with high humidity here in Tennessee. Will be happy when it cools off some. Have a wonderful weekend. DH is hanging in there but it will be a bumpy road and we are going to do all we can.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Afternoon izzy. You take care of yourself as well as DH. You know we are routing for you


Elvis, hope your Mums improvement is continuing and thoughts are with you,as always
xx


----------



## Bagstar

skyqueen said:


> Love this, especially the color! Is it a shoulder/crossbody bag?



Thanks  It can be used handheld, shoulder & backpack. Unfortunately the strap is too short to wear cross body.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Izzy48

Bagstar said:


> Thanks  It can be used handheld, shoulder & backpack. Unfortunately the strap is too short to wear cross body.  Have a great weekend everyone


a
Congrats Bagstar! Love your choice. I have finally gotten it down to the Kensington or the Cara medium in the quilted leather. The only thing that bothers me are the D-rings hanging down. That is what has held me back from buying it. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Afternoon izzy. You take care of yourself as well as DH. You know we are routing for you
> 
> 
> Elvis, hope your Mums improvement is continuing and thoughts are with you,as always
> xx



Trying to do some housework Molly and I hate it!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies 
Oh dear, I've just eaten a big Ulster Fry and I'm stuffed full. I was a bit greedy


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> Oh dear, I've just eaten a big Ulster Fry and I'm stuffed full. I was a bit greedy



Naughty naughty wee drop :giggles:
So long as you enjoyed it why worry
You won't be needing and tea now
Don't know how long it's been since I had a fry :no good:


----------



## Bagstar

wee drop o bush said:


> Afternoon ladies
> Oh dear, I've just eaten a big Ulster Fry and I'm stuffed full. I was a bit greedy



Mmm sounds delicious


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Trying to do some housework Molly and I hate it!!



Oooh Izzy take your time Hun 
I'm just up after a really long nap, I needed it but I'm like a zombie now  meant to sleep for half an hour and I think it was more like 2  Whoops!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oooh Izzy take your time Hun
> 
> I'm just up after a really long nap, I needed it but I'm like a zombie now  meant to sleep for half an hour and I think it was more like 2  Whoops!




You must have needed it 
I made up for the fry by a good long walk. I can't be doing without my tea


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> You must have needed it
> I made up for the fry by a good long walk. I can't be doing without my tea



 Typical Northern Ireland Farmer
Couldn't possibly do without your tea wee drop lol!
I was thinking coz I was just up you'd only just had your fry


----------



## wee drop o bush

I just had my tea, was lovely :giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Trying to do some housework Molly and I hate it!!



Housework is on my "avoidance" list, Izzy! Although, for some reason, I don't mind doing laundry... isn't that strange? I find it a good feeling to go from a bunch of dirty clothes in the hamper to piles of nice, sweet-smelling, fresh clothes. It gives me a feeling of accomplishment.

Though I don't know why it should... everything just gets dirty again!:giggles:

Then again, I'm *very* lucky... I have two very nice ladies who come to clean for me every other Monday. They do the kitchen, both bathrooms, all the vacuuming, wash the non-carpeted floors, and dust. Sometimes they even do little "surprise" projects like washing the shelves of my refrigerator. They don't tell me they are doing it... I discover it that afternoon, when I start to make dinner. This means that I only need to do "day-to-day" cleaning, since we're a 2-adult family of "neatniks" and our house stays fairly tidy. Of course, I still need to do a bit of routine housework every day, but none of the hard work. 

I do realize that I am *extremely* spoiled!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Naughty naughty wee drop :giggles:
> So long as you enjoyed it why worry
> You won't be needing and tea now
> Don't know how long it's been since I had a fry :no good:



What is an Ulster fry?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Housework is on my "avoidance" list, Izzy! Although, for some reason, I don't mind doing laundry... isn't that strange? I find it a good feeling to go from a bunch of dirty clothes in the hamper to piles of nice, sweet-smelling, fresh clothes. It gives me a feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Though I don't know why it should... everything just gets dirty again!:giggles:
> 
> Then again, I'm *very* lucky... I have two very nice ladies who come to clean for me every other Monday. They do the kitchen, both bathrooms, all the vacuuming, wash the non-carpeted floors, and dust. Sometimes they even do little "surprise" projects like washing the shelves of my refrigerator. They don't tell me they are doing it... I discover it that afternoon, when I start to make dinner. This means that I only need to do "day-to-day" cleaning, since we're a 2-adult family of "neatniks" and our house stays fairly tidy. Of course, I still need to do a bit of routine housework every day, but none of the hard work.
> 
> I do realize that I am *extremely* spoiled!




I only wish Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> You must have needed it
> I made up for the fry by a good long walk. I can't be doing without my tea



I slept about 3 hours last night and it's after 10 tonight and I still can't sleep. What a miserable feeling but I will eventually crash!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I slept about 3 hours last night and it's after 10 tonight and I still can't sleep. What a miserable feeling but I will eventually crash!!


Oh, I'm so sorry! A little cup of warm milk doesn't help? Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> What is an Ulster fry?




Fried (obviously) bacon rashers, pork sausages, eggs, tomatoes, pancakes, soda bread and potato bread. Washed down with a cup of hot, sweet tea & chocolate biscuits


----------



## wee drop o bush

wee drop o bush said:


> fried (obviously) bacon rashers, pork sausages, eggs, tomatoes, pancakes, soda bread and potato bread. Washed down with a cup of hot, sweet tea & chocolate biscuits :d


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Fried (obviously) bacon rashers, pork sausages, eggs, tomatoes, pancakes, soda bread and potato bread. Washed down with a cup of hot, sweet tea & chocolate biscuits


Invented by a cardiologist, I presume? :giggles: (Just teasing. It looks like the perfect mid-day meal on a raw winter's day here on the coast!)


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Fried (obviously) bacon rashers, pork sausages, eggs, tomatoes, pancakes, soda bread and potato bread. Washed down with a cup of hot, sweet tea & chocolate biscuits



Wow, that sounds great. The best bacon I have ever eaten is the bacon in England. The last time I was there with my son (who is not a big eater), breakfast was almost his only meal of the day. He absolutely ate his way through England on bacon and ham steaks and eggs.  His favorite place to eat was in Harrogate but I can't remember the name of it but the breakfasts were wonderful. I just realized you aren't talking about breakfast but as a main meal.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I slept about 3 hours last night and it's after 10 tonight and I still can't sleep. What a miserable feeling but I will eventually crash!!




Sending you hugs!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2742952




Holly cow, wee...count me in!
Delish!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Wow, that sounds great. *The best bacon I have ever eaten is the bacon in England*. The last time I was there with my son (who is not a big eater), breakfast was almost his only meal of the day. He absolutely ate his way through England on bacon and ham steaks and eggs.  His favorite place to eat was in Harrogate but I can't remember the name of it but the breakfasts were wonderful. I just realized you aren't talking about breakfast but as a main meal.



Ooh, I had forgotten about the bacon in England! We went to England on our honeymoon, and I remember the bacon especially when we stayed in Stow on the Wold in the Cotswolds. Yum! A nice big breakfast, and then afternoon tea. Positively NO room for lunch! But I do have fond memories of scones with clotted cream and orange marmelade during the afternoon tea. Double-yum! It's a good thing we did things the "correct" way (wedding BEFORE the honeymoon!) or I would never have fit into my wedding gown... I gained five pounds in two weeks! :giggles:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Sorry ladies, just getting on here now to say hello 
I've had my DD most of the day and then her DH called for coffee so I'm just getting round to catching up now
Hope you ladies are ok
Elvis, hope your Mum is making good progress xx
As for everyone else looking after sick loved ones my thoughts are with you all xx
Izzy I will speak to you soon and hope things are as good as they can be xx
Elaine, hope you are having a better day too xx
I'm off for a quick catch up with my DH as I spent the day girly chatting with my DD and don't like him to feel neglected  
My Freddy is not amused with me coz I wouldn't share my yogurt with him ( poor dog) but it does upset his tummy so I was only being kind


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2742952



Oh wee drop, how could you?
I was just looking through and saw this pic and my tummy did a massive leap!
Only joking Hun, I know our friends from US needed to see a big Ulster Fry
I just wish I could look at this and think what I used to (Yummy)
Of course I would never deny anyone else the enjoyment of one just so long as they're not within my smelling range LOVL


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Holly cow, wee...count me in!
> Delish!!!




So that's what my son ate his way through England on!! No wonder he didn't want anything else all day. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh wee drop, how could you?
> I was just looking through and saw this pic and my tummy did a massive leap!
> Only joking Hun, I know our friends from US needed to see a big Ulster Fry
> I just wish I could look at this and think what I used to (Yummy)
> Of course I would never deny anyone else the enjoyment of one just so long as they're not within my smelling range LOVL



The last time I was in England, after going through London and environs, we retreated to a house in the North of England for 10 days. Everyone else wanted to eat in for breakfast ( a family trip)  but my son wanted to go out so I went with him. Those are the breakfasts he ate and I had no idea what the name was. He loved them! We made friends and had a great time! He left full and I enjoyed bacon and a scone.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> The last time I was in England, after going through London and environs, we retreated to a house in the North of England for 10 days. Everyone else wanted to eat in for breakfast ( a family trip)  but my son wanted to go out so I went with him. Those are the breakfasts he ate and I had no idea what the name was. He loved them! We made friends and had a great time! He left full and I enjoyed bacon and a scone.



Nothing like it Elaine just so long as you've got a good constitution and can consume lots of calories in one go, so, it will have done your son no harm and set him up for the day 
You were very good to just have bacon and a scone.
I had a bacon roll last week and enjoyed it but I'm afraid I couldn't cope with a fry up now 
DH grilled my bacon so as it was nice and crispy and put it in a nice fresh brown whole meal roll. It was good for a once in a while treat. I am such a bore lol!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening ladies 
I've been a busy bee today


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies
> I've been a busy bee today


What have you been up to? Or aren't you allowed to say?


----------



## wee drop o bush

I had aromatherapy message customers today


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I had aromatherapy message customers today


You're a massage therapist? Ooh... you make everyone happy! I get a massage every other Friday. I couldn't manage without it!


----------



## Asbogirl

Ooh, just looked at my daily Brand Alley email and they have some Mulberry bags today. Nice double zip Bays, a red Lily and a Tessie (plus others and other premium brands too). Not buying though - just brought back 4 funky Smateria handbags (all four cost about US $140, more expensive obviously on their UK distributor's site, but worth a look for something funkier than Kipling,, but equally well made. Workers all paid a living wage too, designers are Italuans). 
Bus to work, traffic too busy now tge schools are back so will need to revert to tube travel.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> You're a massage therapist? Ooh... you make everyone happy! I get a massage every other Friday. I couldn't manage without it!




I'm a aromatherapy massage therapist* and beauty therapist. The beauty schools here taught both on the one course when I was training 
*I don't do sports massage or Thai massage etc etc.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Asbogirl said:


> Ooh, just looked at my daily Brand Alley email and they have some Mulberry bags today. Nice double zip Bays, a red Lily and a Tessie (plus others and other premium brands too). Not buying though - just brought back 4 funky Smateria handbags (all four cost about US $140, more expensive obviously on their UK distributor's site, but worth a look for something funkier than Kipling,, but equally well made. Workers all paid a living wage too, designers are Italuans).
> Bus to work, traffic too busy now tge schools are back so will need to revert to tube travel.



Brand alley have had fakes before...i wouldnt risk it...mulberry dont accept them as a legit retailer.

Apart from that they take so long to send...or cancel on you after weeks of waiting..i ordered a dress when i was a size 12 by the time it came i was a size 8


----------



## elvisfan4life

No time to catch up...but thinking of all in turmoil and praying things are improving...molly and izzy still thinking of you both and you and yours are in my prayers....which are so long i have no time to sleep these days


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> No time to catch up...but thinking of all in turmoil and praying things are improving...molly and izzy still thinking of you both and you and yours are in my prayers....which are so long i have no time to sleep these days



I have been concerned about you and hope things are okay. Let us know when you can.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Brand alley have had fakes before...i wouldnt risk it...mulberry dont accept them as a legit retailer.
> 
> Apart from that they take so long to send...or cancel on you after weeks of waiting..i ordered a dress when i was a size 12 by the time it came i was a size 8




Yeah I was thinning that it's wiser to give Brand Alley a miss. I wouldn't use them.
Elvis' thinking of you


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> No time to catch up...but thinking of all in turmoil and praying things are improving...molly and izzy still thinking of you both and you and yours are in my prayers....which are so long i have no time to sleep these days


You're tucked into my , dear one.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm a aromatherapy massage therapist* and beauty therapist. The beauty schools here taught both on the one course when I was training
> *I don't do sports massage or Thai massage etc etc.



I'm not sure what you'd call the sort of massage my therapist does. She does use lavender oil, which is wonderful; sometimes I fall asleep on the massage table! And I come home SO relaxed.....


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> You're tucked into my , dear one.



Bless you Elaine....mum is going back into hospital on thurs for more extensive tests...and to see if they can actually do anything as she just cant fight off any infection anymore and with winter and flu coming the docs are as worried as i am....she will be in the best place bit i am worried silly and literally cant sleep for tossing and turning..so have been sat by her bed for the last few nights awake and getting more down....


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you Elaine....mum is going back into hospital on thurs for more extensive tests...and to see if they can actually do anything as she just cant fight off any infection anymore and with winter and flu coming the docs are as worried as i am....she will be in the best place bit i am worried silly and literally cant sleep for tossing and turning..so have been sat by her bed for the last few nights awake and getting more down....




Elvis' &#128148;  
I hope you don't mind but I'll say a prayer for her&#128591;


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> I'm not sure what you'd call the sort of massage my therapist does. She does use lavender oil, which is wonderful; sometimes I fall asleep on the massage table! And I come home SO relaxed.....




Sounds wonderful &#10024;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm just back from the doctors after an emergency appointment. It's a bit embarrassing but I know you ladies can all sympathise with me :shame:
Over the summer I had a bad asthma exacerbation which needed steroid tablets and two courses of antibiotics. Eventually my exacerbation improved only for a bad infection of thrush and then a secondary infection of bacterial vaginitis to take it's place (thanks v much Antibiotics and Pred) So now I'm on more antibiotics: Tetracycline _and_ Metronidazole tablets 3 times a day and Clindamycin cream too. I really hate being examined but I had to be as I was shedding clumps of tissue and was worried it was something sinister, thankfully my doctor says I'm just badly scourged and blistered  
I'm just so so grateful that he's not overly worried about me&#128591;
Edit: I resisted going on antibiotics because I knew I'd pay for it afterwards, next time I have an asthma exacerbation I'll just wheeze, splutter and gasp  
(Sorry, I'm just fed up)


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm just back from the doctors after an emergency appointment. It's a bit embarrassing but I know you ladies can all sympathise with me :shame:
> Over the summer I had a bad asthma exacerbation which needed steroid tablets and two courses of antibiotics. Eventually my exacerbation improved only for a bad infection of thrush and then a secondary infection of bacterial vaginitis to take it's place (thanks v much Antibiotics and Pred) So now I'm on more antibiotics: Tetracycline _and_ Metronidazole tablets 3 times a day and Clindamycin cream too. I really hate being examined but I had to be as I was shedding clumps of tissue and was worried it was something sinister, thankfully my doctor says I'm just badly scourged and blistered
> I'm just so so grateful that he's not overly worried about me&#128591;
> Edit: I resisted going on antibiotics because I knew I'd pay for it afterwards, next time I have an asthma exacerbation I'll just wheeze, splutter and gasp
> (Sorry, I'm just fed up)


Do I ever feel for you? Indeed I do because I have asthma and the yeast overgrowth just as you do. It's miserable and it hurts. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Elvis' &#128148;
> I hope you don't mind but I'll say a prayer for her&#128591;



Elvis, I am so sorry she is having such a bad time which means you are as well. My heart goes out to both of you and I will pray for you both and for Mollyd as well.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm just back from the doctors after an emergency appointment. It's a bit embarrassing but I know you ladies can all sympathise with me :shame:
> Over the summer I had a bad asthma exacerbation which needed steroid tablets and two courses of antibiotics. Eventually my exacerbation improved only for a bad infection of thrush and then a secondary infection of bacterial vaginitis to take it's place (thanks v much Antibiotics and Pred) So now I'm on more antibiotics: Tetracycline _and_ Metronidazole tablets 3 times a day and Clindamycin cream too. I really hate being examined but I had to be as I was shedding clumps of tissue and was worried it was something sinister, thankfully my doctor says I'm just badly scourged and blistered
> I'm just so so grateful that he's not overly worried about me&#128591;
> Edit: I resisted going on antibiotics because I knew I'd pay for it afterwards, next time I have an asthma exacerbation I'll just wheeze, splutter and gasp
> (Sorry, I'm just fed up)



Oh, dear... I haven't had what you've had, but I've certainly had my share of yeast infections (not nearly as bad, but unpleasant). I'm so sorry you've been suffering! It's always a trade-off: antibiotics to make the original infection go away, but then run the risk of vaginitis. Ugh.

I'm glad your doctor isn't "overly worried"... but I'll bet if it was HIS hoo-hah that was badly scourged and blistered he'd be running for the morphine!:giggles:

I hope the meds he's given you take care of the problem quickly. You must be just miserable.


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you Elaine....mum is going back into hospital on thurs for more extensive tests...and to see if they can actually do anything as she just cant fight off any infection anymore and with winter and flu coming the docs are as worried as i am....she will be in the best place bit i am worried silly and literally cant sleep for tossing and turning..*so have been sat by her bed for the last few nights awake and getting more down*....



I'm so sorry, Elvis. You need to take care of yourself, though. *Especially* because it's flu season coming up. You won't be doing her any good if you come down with something.

I know you don't want to leave her side (I'd feel the same if my Mom were in the same situation... and my Mom is 89, so it could easily happen) but if you can find a way to get even a few hours of sleep it would really help both of you, in the long run.

Take care...


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Bless you Elaine....mum is going back into hospital on thurs for more extensive tests...and to see if they can actually do anything as she just cant fight off any infection anymore and with winter and flu coming the docs are as worried as i am....she will be in the best place bit i am worried silly and literally cant sleep for tossing and turning..so have been sat by her bed for the last few nights awake and getting more down....



Oh Elvis, take care, hope your mum will become stronger before Winter hit...  You should look after yourself - thinking about you.

I came in to mention about Schumacher leaving hospital, which is amazing and I remember you really wanted him to recover.  Anything is possible!


----------



## ratrat

Morning everybody,

Life goes on, take care all the poorly tPFers and family.  I should be grateful we don't have health issue atm, just Uni issue going on and today is meeting with teachers.  Thanks for reminding me that us/mum never stop worrying lol, I guess that's what our mum did to us and we do to our DD/DS.  Life indeed goes on and round.

At least one happy feel good news is next Royal baby - but I'm really interested to see the Scottish independent matter.  One day we may need passport to go over the Scottish border?  Really!???

Anyway, have a nice day, half week nearly gone


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies and thanks for the sympathy


----------



## wee drop o bush

ratrat said:


> Oh Elvis, take care, hope your mum will become stronger before Winter hit...  You should look after yourself - thinking about you.
> 
> _I came in to mention about Schumacher leaving hospital, which is amazing and I remember you really wanted him to recover.  Anything is possible!_




This^


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Do I ever feel for you? Indeed I do because I have asthma and the yeast overgrowth just as you do. It's miserable and it hurts. Hope you are better soon.




You know well the dilemma of 'do I want to breathe or do I want a comfortable hoo haa?'  
Urghhh if I didn't laugh I'd cry, I do feel a bit more comfortable already, but my stomach is already letting me know about the antibiotics.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> You know well the dilemma of 'do I want to breathe or do I want a comfortable hoo haa?'
> Urghhh if I didn't laugh I'd cry, I do feel a bit more comfortable already, *but my stomach is already letting me know about the antibiotics*.



I hesitate to give medical advice, and you may already know this, so whomp me on the head  if I'm out of line... whenever I take antibiotics, I also take a *probiotic* pill, too. It puts "good bacteria" back into the intestinal tract. 

Yoghurt with live cultures works the same way, if you're tired of taking pills.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> I hesitate to give medical advice, and you may already know this, so whomp me on the head  if I'm out of line... whenever I take antibiotics, I also take a *probiotic* pill, too. It puts "good bacteria" back into the intestinal tract.
> 
> 
> 
> Yoghurt with live cultures works the same way, if you're tired of taking pills.




No you're correct, I got these today from a local independent health store. The shop assistant I spoke to literally held her head in her hands when I said I was on 3 antibiotics to counteract the side effects of the last antibiotics and steroids I took :giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> You know well the dilemma of 'do I want to breathe or do I want a comfortable hoo haa?'
> Urghhh if I didn't laugh I'd cry, I do feel a bit more comfortable already, but my stomach is already letting me know about the antibiotics.



It's miserable but the medication you swish in your mouth (and then swallow) helps. Plus the diflucan helps as well. I am on just one antibiotic plus steroids but we have to breathe. Also, have to use the nebulizer to help as I am tired of waking up gasping for breath! Let me know how you are.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> It's miserable but the medication you swish in your mouth (and then swallow) helps. Plus the diflucan helps as well. I am on just one antibiotic plus steroids but we have to breathe. Also, have to use the nebulizer to help as I am tired of waking up gasping for breath! Let me know how you are.




My exacerbation is gone now thankfully as the meds worked so I'm back to my well controlled usual self thankfully. It's just the gynae side effects of those meds that are giving me bother. It seems to be a vicious circle of asthma having a knock on effect.
I hope your asthma improves soon, have you brittle asthma?


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> My exacerbation is gone now thankfully as the meds worked so I'm back to my well controlled usual self thankfully. It's just the gynae side effects of those meds that are giving me bother. It seems to be a vicious circle of asthma having a knock on effect.
> I hope your asthma improves soon, have you brittle asthma?


No, just chronic which is more than enough with all the infections I am prone to get! Hope all is well.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> No, just chronic which is more than enough with all the infections I am prone to get! Hope all is well.




Yeah I'm the same as you, not brittle thankfully. It's bad enough as it is, I wouldn't want any more complications. I can only feel the greatest of sympathies to those who are on Pred long term


----------



## Slowhand

Gosh it's quiet on here ?!

Just off soon for an early dinner here http://www.thecrookedbillet.co.uk/menus/a-la-carte/ .

( Made famous years ago as Kate Winslet  had her wedding breakfast  there - Sausage & Mash ! )


It's our  last Sunday with DS1  before he heads off to Uni next week .

Happy  Sunday evening  everyone .


----------



## Slowhand

Hope all the poorly people , and with poorly relatives , aren't having a bad time at the moment - just taking a break  x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slowhand said:


> Gosh it's quiet on here ?!
> 
> Just off soon for an early dinner here http://www.thecrookedbillet.co.uk/menus/a-la-carte/ .
> 
> ( Made famous years ago as Kate Winslet  had her wedding breakfast  there - Sausage & Mash ! )
> 
> 
> It's our  last Sunday with DS1  before he heads off to Uni next week .
> 
> Happy  Sunday evening  everyone .




Hi Slowhand 
Hope you had a lovely day&#128144;


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Gosh it's quiet on here ?!
> 
> Just off soon for an early dinner here http://www.thecrookedbillet.co.uk/menus/a-la-carte/ .
> 
> ( Made famous years ago as Kate Winslet  had her wedding breakfast  there - Sausage & Mash ! )
> 
> 
> It's our  last Sunday with DS1  before he heads off to Uni next week .
> 
> Happy  Sunday evening  everyone .



Nice to find you Slow, best of luck to your DS1, hope you won't miss him too much , we are still on the stage of deadlock for UCAS choices 

You must have huge list of good places to eat!  Hope you enjoyed the lovely dinner with DS1!


----------



## ratrat

Morning, new Monday new week, take care all the poorly tPFers, how are you Molly, pop in if you can - Elvis how's your mum??

It's definitely autumn now... but that means soon Xmas (or not!)

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon ladies


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> Nice to find you Slow, best of luck to your DS1, hope you won't miss him too much , we are still on the stage of deadlock for UCAS choices
> 
> You must have huge list of good places to eat!  Hope you enjoyed the lovely dinner with DS1!



Hi Rattie x 
Your lovely DD will do well wherever she goes or whatever course she takes . She is clever with supportive parents - her future is very bright . My view for what it is worth ... She needs to be happy to do her best . 
Will miss DS but after his trip Down Under the 2 hours along the M4 will be easy to deal with .

You are in for a very special time in Great Milton ... It is awesome there . Hope the sun shines for you to enjoy the wonderful grounds .


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone, I suppose by the time anyone reads this it will be tomorrow morning so Good Morning! 

I need help! Does anyone have the double pocket Bayswater tote? I believe I am going to purchase it in October and I would love to have opinions of the bag particularly about the weight since I will be hauling the weight around. It is 14 inches wide now instead of 16 so that will make a difference. In no one knows here I will check on the Forum. I'll do that tonight but I really would like anyone's opinion from this group.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, I suppose by the time anyone reads this it will be tomorrow morning so Good Morning!
> 
> I need help! Does anyone have the double zip Bayswater tote? I believe I am going to purchase it in October and I would love to have opinions of the bag particularly about the weight since I will be hauling the weight around. It is 14 inches wide now instead of 16 so that will make a difference. In no one knows here I will check on the Forum. I'll do that tonight but I really would like anyone's opinion from this group.[/QUOTE
> 
> @ratrat, just read on an old thread that you have a double zip bayswater tote. Can you please give me a short review of the bag particularly your opinion of the weight.
> Thank you!


----------



## ratrat

Izzy48 said:


> @ratrat, just read on an old thread that you have a double zip bayswater tote. Can you please give me a short review of the bag particularly your opinion of the weight.
> Thank you!



Oh my beloved zippy!  It is lighter than usual Bays (though depends on the leather).  Obviously easy access is the key point, and still has secure part with zips.  Front & Back zipped part is flat, so if you put, say bulky cosmetic pouch etc, it does bulge/show shapes, but you can always use inside zipped pockets for those.  It's half between tote and flapped Bays, so she fills in my Bags life nicely indeed.  Having shoulder strap is bonus compared to Bays.

Good luck


----------



## Izzy48

ratrat said:


> Oh my beloved zippy!  It is lighter than usual Bays (though depends on the leather).  Obviously easy access is the key point, and still has secure part with zips.  Front & Back zipped part is flat, so if you put, say bulky cosmetic pouch etc, it does bulge/show shapes, but you can always use inside zipped pockets for those.  It's half between tote and flapped Bays, so she fills in my Bags life nicely indeed.  Having shoulder strap is bonus compared to Bays.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks so much for your information on the bag. I had a Bayswater in grainy leather and it was so heavy I had to sell it. Since the zip Bays is glossy goat I am going to give it a try. I have liked the bag from the first time I saw it and I need something to replace my black Bayswater. Love the color of your red one. Will be buying mine in October because the  Mulberry in Virginia is participating in a fund raiser for a local hospital and if their customers participate they each get a 20% reduction which is a reasonable help since this bag is a bit expensive!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies I am so scunnered and I'm really trying not to be as it's a beautiful sunny day 
Just as I ended my antibiotics my period started and now I have to wait till that ends before I know whether or not they've been effective, added to that I got weighed today and I was sure I had lost weight, but nope not an ounce


----------



## Izzy48

Hard to lose weight when you are taking antibiotics and steroids so hang in there.


----------



## Whispercrest

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, I suppose by the time anyone reads this it will be tomorrow morning so Good Morning!
> 
> I need help! Does anyone have the double pocket Bayswater tote? I believe I am going to purchase it in October and I would love to have opinions of the bag particularly about the weight since I will be hauling the weight around. It is 14 inches wide now instead of 16 so that will make a difference. In no one knows here I will check on the Forum. I'll do that tonight but I really would like anyone's opinion from this group.


Hi Izzy48
thefinerthings_aberdeen have a black & a red double zip bays newly listed on ebay today - perhaps you could contact her for advice - just a thought :-

W


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Hard to lose weight when you are taking antibiotics and steroids so hang in there.




Thanks


----------



## Izzy48

Whispercrest said:


> Hi Izzy48
> 
> thefinerthings_aberdeen have a black & a red double zip bays newly listed on ebay today - perhaps you could contact her for advice - just a thought :-
> 
> 
> 
> W




I will today!


----------



## Izzy48

Whispercrest said:


> Hi Izzy48
> thefinerthings_aberdeen have a black & a red double zip bays newly listed on ebay today - perhaps you could contact her for advice - just a thought :-
> 
> W



Thanks so much Whispercrest! Placed the order today and I hope all goes well. The red is fabulous, isn't it?


----------



## Izzy48

Any news from Mollyd or Elvis? We are so worried about them so if anyone knows anything or talks to them please give them my best!

Well ladies it is getting late here so I will bid you good night and good morning in only a few by my time.!!flowers:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much Whispercrest! Placed the order today and I hope all goes well. The red is fabulous, isn't it?


Did you get the red one, Izzy?????

WooHoo!


----------



## Whispercrest

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much Whispercrest! Placed the order today and I hope all goes well. The red is fabulous, isn't it?


Hi Izzy
Brilliant news, good for you, the red one looks fab. I tried a taupe one on in Manchester on Monday.  They're really lovely, I'm sure you'll love it.

Hope you share it with us all


----------



## Izzy48

No I didn't buy the red one but I bought the black. I would rather have had the red but I am replacing my Mulberry grainy print Bayswater I sold because it was too heavy for me. I am hoping the shiny goat is lighter leather than the grainy print !


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> No I didn't buy the red one but I bought the black. I would rather have had the red but I am replacing my Mulberry grainy print Bayswater I sold because it was too heavy for me. I am hoping the shiny goat is lighter leather than the grainy print !


I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous. I've never owned a goat leather bag... looking forward to seeing it! Will you show us pictures?

I think I had "red on the brain" because I've been carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in "Flame Red" all week, and it always makes me happy when I carry it. The one disadvantage, though, is then I have to plan my outfits around it... black is a lot more versatile!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies


----------



## Izzy48

Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.


----------



## Izzy48

Whispercrest said:


> Hi Izzy
> 
> Brilliant news, good for you, the red one looks fab. I tried a taupe one on in Manchester on Monday.  They're really lovely, I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you share it with us all




After thinking about it is rather strange I commented on the red when I ordered the black! I suppose all in all I would rather have the red but I really need a black one more.


----------



## Whispercrest

Izzy48 said:


> After thinking about it is rather strange I commented on the red when I ordered the black! I suppose all in all I would rather have the red but I really need a black one more.


Haha
The black one is lovely too, definitely the sensible option and goes with everything - you've made the right decision I'm sure.


----------



## ImeldaM

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.




Great news, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.


That's such wonderful news, Izzy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.




That's wonderful!  &#128144;


----------



## ratrat

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.





,,,, and hope you love your zippy!


----------



## Slowhand

Izzy48 said:


> Good morning wee drop! Hope everyone is well. Happy to report DH seems to be getting better. Thanks to all for your kind concern! Everyone's comments have been so encouraging and we are so appreciative.



That really is great news . You must be so relieved


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi ladies
Just checking in very quickly then I will be off again.
I'm still in the hospice getting my pain & sickness under control. So far we have the pain managed with a syringe driver but the nausea is an ongoing issue. Been there now for I week so far. 
I have got home for the afternoon and going back at 6pm & the lovely doctors & nurses  are hoping to change me back to oral meds in the morning. If the nausea is controlled I should be home midweek so fingers crossed as I'm not very happy being there at the moment. My emotions are all over the place as you can imagine. But, at least I am out of bed and moving about a little.
To all my lovely friends, and you all know who you are,  sorry I haven't been in touch but there has been so much going on and the internet is not great at all. Have hardly even looked at my iPad and you all know that is not me lol! 

Izzy I'm so glad to hear DH IS GETTING BETTER! Hugs to you both xx

Elaine, hope you are both ok xx

Wee drop, I hope you are fighting fit again by now

Elvis, you and your mum have been in my thoughts & prayers xx

Everyone else, love to you all & hope your troubles are only little ones 
Haven't had a chance to see if anyone has got a new bag recently but if you have Well Done and Enjoy.

I really hope I will be back on very soon as I miss you all so much

Take care everyone and many hugs from Mollyd


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> No I didn't buy the red one but I bought the black. I would rather have had the red but I am replacing my Mulberry grainy print Bayswater I sold because it was too heavy for me. I am hoping the shiny goat is lighter leather than the grainy print !



So glad you got the black bag Hun, you deserve it and I hope you love it when it arrives
Enjoy Izzy 
Goat is lighter IMO so I'm hoping you get on well with it xxxxx


----------



## ImeldaM

Molly, you are in my prayers. Hope you are soon home and feeling well again. X


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ImeldaM said:


> Molly, you are in my prayers. Hope you are soon home and feeling well again. X



Thank you so much Imelda. Take care xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Right then ladies,
I'm back on to tell you all off! This forum has been far too quiet in our absence!!!
You all need to keep talking until the chatter  boxes get back on again

Elvis if you get a minute please check in as the ladies are missing you,and are worried about you. I know it's hard but just a quick Hello will do &#9786;&#65039;

I really hope things are improving with your Mum so please let the ladies know 

I will be back on as soon as I can, need to go get organised to go back to my temporary home shortly and be back in touch when I get home for good ( fingers crossed it's very very soon just so long as I can keep my tummy under control )

Now please get chatting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> So glad you got the black bag Hun, you deserve it and I hope you love it when it arrives
> Enjoy Izzy
> Goat is lighter IMO so I'm hoping you get on well with it xxxxx


Molly how very good it is to check in and hear from you. Not a day passes you are not in my mind and heart as is Elvis and her Mum. 

Look forward to you getting home this coming week. Will wait to hear from you but know you are with us all the time!

Molly, I also bought a Coach bag called a Tall Tatum Tote with Tooling. You know who Stuart Vevers is I am sure, he is creative director at Coach now and has some wonderful bags in his fall 2014 group. More are coming out and many are even prettier. The one I bought is not an every day bag but a fun and travel bag. 

I'll post a picture when you are home!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mollyd: I've missed your sunshine! So good to see your posts return. Take care.


----------



## holleigh

Great to hear from you Molly, we have all been worried about you & Elvis (hopefully she'll be able to check-in soon) .. no new bags for me, I'm looking at LOADS of them, but, have "sensible head" on at the moment ?!!!   3 dogs, 7 cats & a Hubby to feed kinda has to take priority (grudgingly, I'll admit !!) xxx's Holls

little pic of one of my local dog walk areas .. 10 mins drive & you can walk for hours !! .. it's so pretty, thought I'd "share" xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> Great to hear from you Molly, we have all been worried about you & Elvis (hopefully she'll be able to check-in soon) .. no new bags for me, I'm looking at LOADS of them, but, have "sensible head" on at the moment ?!!!   3 dogs, 7 cats & a Hubby to feed kinda has to take priority (grudgingly, I'll admit !!) xxx's Holls
> 
> little pic of one of my local dog walk areas .. 10 mins drive & you can walk for hours !! .. it's so pretty, thought I'd "share" xx



Thanks Holls
That view is just spectacular and how lovely to walk the dogs there 
LOL at the no bags - it's awful that we have to feed our loved ones & pets 
You wouldn't be without them tho xxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

remainsilly said:


> Mollyd: I've missed your sunshine! So good to see your posts return. Take care.



Aww thanks remainsilly  I don't often get refered  to as sunshine lol! 
Hopefully I will be back mid week or so so keep up the good work of chatting on here 
Take care in the meantime xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Molly how very good it is to check in and hear from you. Not a day passes you are not in my mind and heart as is Elvis and her Mum.
> 
> Look forward to you getting home this coming week. Will wait to hear from you but know you are with us all the time!
> 
> Molly, I also bought a Coach bag called a Tall Tatum Tote with Tooling. You know who Stuart Vevers is I am sure, he is creative director at Coach now and has some wonderful bags in his fall 2014 group. More are coming out and many are even prettier. The one I bought is not an every day bag but a fun and travel bag.
> 
> I'll post a picture when you are home!!



Oh Izzy, I'm so sorry I haven't been in touch but you know how it is at the mo. I haven't stopped thinking of you and DH tho.
Good for you getting two bags! That tote is Ab Fab & I want one now lol! The Stewart Vever's collection is just brill in my opinion. Hope you get some more and can't wait to see the pic when I get back home again
Take care my dear  love to DH too xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly it's so good to hear from you. Lots of love sent your way


----------



## Mayfly285

Just catching up quickly, ladies - nearly 1:30am, but I've got too much to get done in the daylight hours atm ... Mum has been taken back into hospital and has been there this past week.  She's still on oxygen and I don't see now they're going to fix the "heart not pumping properly = fluid on the lungs" thing either.  It's so hard to see your parent crying and not have the answers for her. 

So lovely to read all your comments and news, though, ladies - take care of yourself, dear Molly, and thinking of you every day.  I'm glad that your DH is making a recovery, Izzy, and hope that all is well with you and your mum, elvis ...

On a totally random note, I've been trying to rotate a few Mulbs recently on the basis that if I don't use them, they should go ...  The lucky ones so far have been: small oak Anthony; oak sbs; black Mabel; patent grey Mabel (when it looked a bit doubtful, weather wise) and, a surprisingly lovely bag to carry, the milk chocolate heavy suede small Del Rey.  She really is an absolute delight to wear, although I'm rather OCD with her being suede.

What to carry this week?  I do feel that Womble should make an appearance, it being so Autumnal and all that, 

I've also been naughty and made a purchase from a recommended and trusted seller on eBay of a bag I never thought to see anywhere (I must have been influenced by the half can of Stella Artois Cidre during "Downton Abbey"!)

Much love to you all! xxx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sorry to hear about your poorly mother Mayfly, thoughts and prayers for you both  
Can I just ask you please not to casually say you're OCD about things, I have a dear family member who actually has clinical OCD and it causes immense distress and affects both their own life and that of their loved ones.


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Sorry to hear about your poorly mother Mayfly, thoughts and prayers for you both
> Can I just ask you please not to casually say you're OCD about things, I have a dear family member who actually has clinical OCD and it causes immense distress and affects both their own life and that of their loved ones.




I really do apologise, wee drop; it was indeed a casual, and thoughtless, remark and I do feel for those people who suffer from the very real and horrible medical condition.  Absolutely no offence was intended and I'm mortified to have upset you; I am the last person who would ever knowingly hurt somebody else. 

Feeling pretty dreadful after your request, I did a quick trawl on The Purse Forum; no fewer than 98 separate threads contain similar, casual references to the condition ... On our own Mulberry forum, other posters I noted using the term include: Izzy48, lulu09, MissStephie, Mooshooshoo, Tarababe, Steph22, wlf19, e_serendipity, riffraff, Somersetlove, Geddes, Crizza, blonkie80, cookiesnomore, Esmeremlda, kennedyflair etc etc - and the bulk of the comments run along the lines of, "I'm really OCD with my bags", "I'm a bit OCD", "I'm very OCD with my belongings", "OCD Heaven", "I border on OCD - don't we all!" It is clearly a throwaway comment that has come to represent being overly particular with regard to how possessions are carried, stored, matched (hardware/jewellery) etc etc and has worked its way into the language.  I'm sure that every one of us is mortified that we have unwittingly caused offence.  Perhaps Jeremy Vine should have a discussion about the very real misery the condition causes?  I believe David Beckham is a sufferer, as is Justin Timberlake, Cameron Diaz and the writer, Liz Jones.  Like bi-polar, it needs to be properly understood in order for it to no longer be used as a figure of speech.

Apologies again, dear wee drop, and thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers for my mother.  The fluid is still being drained from her lungs and her heart is never going to function properly again so I don't know what the prognosis is for a lady of nearly 91 ... I suspect I know the answer, deep down, but hope springs eternal ...


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> Great to hear from you Molly, we have all been worried about you & Elvis (hopefully she'll be able to check-in soon) .. no new bags for me, I'm looking at LOADS of them, but, have "sensible head" on at the moment ?!!!   3 dogs, 7 cats & a Hubby to feed kinda has to take priority (grudgingly, I'll admit !!) xxx's Holls
> 
> little pic of one of my local dog walk areas .. 10 mins drive & you can walk for hours !! .. it's so pretty, thought I'd "share" xx


Wow! So beautiful, what a pleasure it must be to live among such beauty.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Just catching up quickly, ladies - nearly 1:30am, but I've got too much to get done in the daylight hours atm ... Mum has been taken back into hospital and has been there this past week.  She's still on oxygen and I don't see now they're going to fix the "heart not pumping properly = fluid on the lungs" thing either.  It's so hard to see your parent crying and not have the answers for her.
> 
> So lovely to read all your comments and news, though, ladies - take care of yourself, dear Molly, and thinking of you every day.  I'm glad that your DH is making a recovery, Izzy, and hope that all is well with you and your mum, elvis ...
> 
> On a totally random note, I've been trying to rotate a few Mulbs recently on the basis that if I don't use them, they should go ...  The lucky ones so far have been: small oak Anthony; oak sbs; black Mabel; patent grey Mabel (when it looked a bit doubtful, weather wise) and, a surprisingly lovely bag to carry, the milk chocolate heavy suede small Del Rey.  She really is an absolute delight to wear, although I'm rather OCD with her being suede.
> 
> What to carry this week?  I do feel that Womble should make an appearance, it being so Autumnal and all that,
> 
> I've also been naughty and made a purchase from a recommended and trusted seller on eBay of a bag I never thought to see anywhere (I must have been influenced by the half can of Stella Artois Cidre during "Downton Abbey"!)
> 
> Much love to you all! xxx



My heart goes out to you as I have been through the same with my mother. CHF and all the things you are talking about, fluid everywhere around the heart, on the lungs and on and on. It is a hard road and all you can do is be there. My Mother didn't cry because we are raised to be beyond tough and to hold our emotions. I didn't cry either but was with her all the time. So, crying is good and holding it in as we  did is very hard on you and your mother. The only thing I know to say is as I said to my Mother is if I could take it away I would. For us, prayer helped and always telling the person I love you means more than I could say. I wish I had told her one more time how much I appreciated her as my Mother and what a wonderful example she was to me and my brother.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> I really do apologise, wee drop; it was indeed a casual, and thoughtless, remark and I do feel for those people who suffer from the very real and horrible medical condition.  Absolutely no offence was intended and I'm mortified to have upset you; I am the last person who would ever knowingly hurt somebody else.
> 
> Feeling pretty dreadful after your request, I did a quick trawl on The Purse Forum; no fewer than 98 separate threads contain similar, casual references to the condition ... On our own Mulberry forum, other posters I noted using the term include: Izzy48, lulu09, MissStephie, Mooshooshoo, Tarababe, Steph22, wlf19, e_serendipity, riffraff, Somersetlove, Geddes, Crizza, blonkie80, cookiesnomore, Esmeremlda, kennedyflair etc etc - and the bulk of the comments run along the lines of, "I'm really OCD with my bags", "I'm a bit OCD", "I'm very OCD with my belongings", "OCD Heaven", "I border on OCD - don't we all!" It is clearly a throwaway comment that has come to represent being overly particular with regard to how possessions are carried, stored, matched (hardware/jewellery) etc etc and has worked its way into the language.  I'm sure that every one of us is mortified that we have unwittingly caused offence.  Perhaps Jeremy Vine should have a discussion about the very real misery the condition causes?  I believe David Beckham is a sufferer, as is Justin Timberlake, Cameron Diaz and the writer, Liz Jones.  Like bi-polar, it needs to be properly understood in order for it to no longer be used as a figure of speech.
> 
> Apologies again, dear wee drop, and thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers for my mother.  The fluid is still being drained from her lungs and her heart is never going to function properly again so I don't know what the prognosis is for a lady of nearly 91 ... I suspect I know the answer, deep down, but hope springs eternal ...



Your poor wee mum :rain: 
I'm sorry you're all going through this, it's so stressful and sad for you I'm sure  
Thank you for your gracious understanding, please don't feel dreadful, that was not my intent at all  if I hadn't personal experience I'm sure I'd be the exact same. I felt a bit mean writing it, but I've kind of made it a mission to try to tactfully let people know just how different the reality of OCD is from its pop-culture usage.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> My heart goes out to you as I have been through the same with my mother. CHF and all the things you are talking about, fluid everywhere around the heart, on the lungs and on and on. It is a hard road and all you can do is be there. My Mother didn't cry because we are raised to be beyond tough and to hold our emotions. I didn't cry either but was with her all the time. So, crying is good and holding it in as we  did is very hard on you and your mother. The only thing I know to say is as I said to my Mother is if I could take it away I would. For us, prayer helped and always telling the person I love you means more than I could say. I wish I had told her one more time how much I appreciated her as my Mother and what a wonderful example she was to me and my brother.



My heart goes out to you too.
My DHs auntie lost her battle this time last year and at the end was in ICU. All we were able to do was just muddle through it and find the strength from somewhere to keep visiting her in ICU even though it was shocking and upsetting to see her that way.


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> My heart goes out to you as I have been through the same with my mother. CHF and all the things you are talking about, fluid everywhere around the heart, on the lungs and on and on. It is a hard road and all you can do is be there. My Mother didn't cry because we are raised to be beyond tough and to hold our emotions. I didn't cry either but was with her all the time. So, crying is good and holding it in as we  did is very hard on you and your mother. The only thing I know to say is as I said to my Mother is if I could take it away I would. For us, prayer helped and always telling the person I love you means more than I could say. I wish I had told her one more time how much I appreciated her as my Mother and what a wonderful example she was to me and my brother.




Thank you, Izzy; my mother has always been so stoical, and had such a hard life in so many ways, that the tears are a real shock for me.  She keeps wanting to "sleep and not wake up".   The problem is that she has such a sharp mind and can't handle being carted in and out of hospital, hauled in and out of chairs and beds by machines at the Nursing Home and generally not having the independence and peace that she was used to in her old home down south.  She's suffering from depression and anxiety attacks on top of the fluid/heart problems, which is also something she's never experienced before (despite having had plenty of reason to!)

But, as you say, at least I'm near to her now and can visit and be there for her - even my brother can get over to see her.  And you're right, saying "I love you" can't be overestimated.


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Your poor wee mum :rain:
> I'm sorry you're all going through this, it's so stressful and sad for you I'm sure
> Thank you for your gracious understanding, please don't feel dreadful, that was not my intent at all  if I hadn't personal experience I'm sure I'd be the exact same. I felt a bit mean writing it, but I've kind of made it a mission to try to tactfully let people know just how different the reality of OCD is from its pop-culture usage.




Thank you for your kind words, wee drop; it's a difficult time - particularly since my girls are settling in at a new school, with all the stresses that involves ...  

A propos OCD, perhaps we should use OTT instead? A rather more accurate term where I'm concerned, at least ...

Much love xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

OTT is a good alternative


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> My heart goes out to you too.
> My DHs auntie lost her battle this time last year and at the end was in ICU. All we were able to do was just muddle through it and find the strength from somewhere to keep visiting her in ICU even though it was shocking and upsetting to see her that way.



Thank so much wee drop as it was a rough go. It was 5 years ago and it seems like yesterday.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Just catching up quickly, ladies - nearly 1:30am, but I've got too much to get done in the daylight hours atm ... Mum has been taken back into hospital and has been there this past week.  She's still on oxygen and I don't see now they're going to fix the "heart not pumping properly = fluid on the lungs" thing either.  It's so hard to see your parent crying and not have the answers for her.
> 
> So lovely to read all your comments and news, though, ladies - take care of yourself, dear Molly, and thinking of you every day.  I'm glad that your DH is making a recovery, Izzy, and hope that all is well with you and your mum, elvis ...
> 
> On a totally random note, I've been trying to rotate a few Mulbs recently on the basis that if I don't use them, they should go ...  The lucky ones so far have been: small oak Anthony; oak sbs; black Mabel; patent grey Mabel (when it looked a bit doubtful, weather wise) and, a surprisingly lovely bag to carry, the milk chocolate heavy suede small Del Rey.  She really is an absolute delight to wear, although I'm rather OCD with her being suede.
> 
> What to carry this week?  I do feel that Womble should make an appearance, it being so Autumnal and all that,
> 
> I've also been naughty and made a purchase from a recommended and trusted seller on eBay of a bag I never thought to see anywhere (I must have been influenced by the half can of Stella Artois Cidre during "Downton Abbey"!)
> 
> Much love to you all! xxx



Oh, mayfly, I'm so very sorry to hear that your mother is having such a difficult time. I'm not a doctor or nurse, but it sounds as though she is very sick indeed, and it just must break your heart to see her this way. My Mom is 89, so far in good health, but I can absolutely imagine myself in your position, feeling worried and helpless and sad, all at the same time.

I hope you have people around you... other family members, or close friends, who can "prop you up" a bit, either by taking over some of your daily chores (cooking, marketing, whatever else needs doing) and... most of all... listening.

And, you know, WE are all here to listen, as well. (I'd come cook, too, but it's rather a long trip!) 

You and your Mum are tucked in my heart.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Afternoon Chat, hugs for everyone


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi everybody 
I'm home Yipeee!
Have had a really busy day with one thing and another but I hope to be on here tomorrow when I get a good sleep
We all know there is nothing like our own bed
Hope everyone is ok as I haven't had time to check but I have bought an Oak Alexa from the lovely Han and am moving a couple of my no users on 
Decided I like bays & alexa the best
What am I like
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> Oh, mayfly, I'm so very sorry to hear that your mother is having such a difficult time. I'm not a doctor or nurse, but it sounds as though she is very sick indeed, and it just must break your heart to see her this way. My Mom is 89, so far in good health, but I can absolutely imagine myself in your position, feeling worried and helpless and sad, all at the same time.
> 
> I hope you have people around you... other family members, or close friends, who can "prop you up" a bit, either by taking over some of your daily chores (cooking, marketing, whatever else needs doing) and... most of all... listening.
> 
> And, you know, WE are all here to listen, as well. (I'd come cook, too, but it's rather a long trip!)
> 
> You and your Mum are tucked in my heart.



So sorry Mayfly, have just read this. You and your Mum are in my thoughts and prayers
Keep strong Hun and we are all with you xxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly
I think I replied to the wrong post. Sorry my head is still a bit frazzled!
I just want you to know how sorry I am to hear what you are going through at the minute with your Mum. It is so sad, far too much suffering in the world 
I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and please take care of yourself 
Much love
Molly xxxxxxx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly!!!   &#128144;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Guess who know has a yeast infection caused by the antibiotics used to treat the gynae complications caused by the first round of antibiotics? I swear it's like the film 'Inception' in my lady parts


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Guess who know has a yeast infection caused by the antibiotics used to treat the gynae complications caused by the first round of antibiotics? I swear it's like the film 'Inception' in my lady parts



For goodness sake wee drop I need to take you in hand lol!
You poor thing 
and believe me I feel your pain been there done that and got the t shirt and it ain't no fun
Please look after yourself Hun


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Oooooh I just had to write something as my posts were at 999 and I don't like that number
Yippee it's now 1000
Sad I know but hey ho!


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon!  Big hug for all the poory tPFers & their family...  How are you Molly ^^ Nice to catch you whilest you are being green circle (iykwim, lol).

Busy busy days, my handbag looks after me sitting next to me in the office!

Can I say again, I know I say this every year but I have to..

*I HATE DADDY LONG LEGS* with every single cell of my body, it seems bigger and more existing this year!!  No other animal can be full (so no food chain distracted), nobody miss them, please take them away from this world!!!

hmm feeling good   now what shall I cook tonight...


----------



## ImeldaM

Can I say again, I know I say this every year but I have to..

*I HATE DADDY LONG LEGS* with every single cell of my body, it seems bigger and more existing this year!!  No other animal can be full (so no food chain distracted), nobody miss them, please take them away from this.


I feel your pain, Ratrat. The good news is they're territorial and will be fighting among themselves as their numbers grow. Unfortunately they're also a particularly good source of food for spiders........&#128561;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ratrat said:


> Afternoon!  Big hug for all the poory tPFers & their family...  How are you Molly ^^ Nice to catch you whilest you are being green circle (iykwim, lol).
> 
> Busy busy days, my handbag looks after me sitting next to me in the office!
> 
> Can I say again, I know I say this every year but I have to..
> 
> *I HATE DADDY LONG LEGS* with every single cell of my body, it seems bigger and more existing this year!!  No other animal can be full (so no food chain distracted), nobody miss them, please take them away from this world!!!
> 
> hmm feeling good   now what shall I cook tonight...



Lol ratrat  Keep away from the dlls
Enjoy work!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> For goodness sake wee drop I need to take you in hand lol!
> 
> You poor thing
> 
> and believe me I feel your pain been there done that and got the t shirt and it ain't no fun
> 
> Please look after yourself Hun




I will do, my doc has reassured me that I'm 90% of the way better, I just need this treatment to sort it...till my next asthma exacerbation. But next time I'm going to be sure to mention the bother I've had because of the antibiotics. See if there's something they can prescribe to prevent it. I think the Prednisone and the infection raised my blood sugars a bit which would contribute to these complications &#128533;


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi everybody
> I'm home Yipeee!
> Have had a really busy day with one thing and another but I hope to be on here tomorrow when I get a good sleep
> We all know there is nothing like our own bed
> Hope everyone is ok as I haven't had time to check but I have bought an Oak Alexa from the lovely Han and am moving a couple of my no users on
> Decided I like bays & alexa the best
> What am I like
> Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Molly! How fabulous to see you back and full of energy! (Or at least, you sound energetic... you may just be doing a good impersonation of someone with energy, LOL!) You must be so glad to be back home, sleeping in your own bed!

I just looked up the Oak Alexa... what a gorgeous bag! I just changed bags yesterday, from one of my Marc Jacobs into my Alexa. I had missed it! You and I would look like sisters if we walked down the street together with our Lexies: me with my Pheasant Green, and you with your Oak. We'd have to color co-ordinate our outfits to match, too: tan, red, and green plaid, do you think? Or is that a bit too "schoolgirl"? One thing for sure, I'll be wearing *nude* hose, thanks to you... no more black tights for me!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Guess who know has a yeast infection caused by the antibiotics used to treat the gynae complications caused by the first round of antibiotics? I swear it's like the film 'Inception' in my lady parts


Ooooh... ouchie! I'll bet every lady on this thread had been where you are. The only thing that ever helped me out of that vicious cycle was to take probiotics at the same time I was taking antibiotics. (Either that, or eat a lot of yoghurt, but taking one little probiotic pill is a lot easier!) 

It might be something to ask your doctor about, the next time you have to go on an antibiotic. In the meantime, I hope you can get on something *fast* to make the yeast infection go away. You've really been through it this past month, haven't you?


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> I will do, my doc has reassured me that I'm 90% of the way better, I just need this treatment to sort it...till my next asthma exacerbation. But next time I'm going to be sure to mention the bother I've had because of the antibiotics. See if there's something they can prescribe to prevent it. I think the Prednisone and the infection raised my blood sugars a bit which would contribute to these complications &#128533;



You're correct wee drop, prednisone does in fact raise blood sugar which does complicate our problem. Hope you get done wit
h this problem before we get hit again and unfortunately we will. Take care.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Ooooh... ouchie! I'll bet every lady on this thread had been where you are. The only thing that ever helped me out of that vicious cycle was to take probiotics at the same time I was taking antibiotics. (Either that, or eat a lot of yoghurt, but taking one little probiotic pill is a lot easier!)
> 
> It might be something to ask your doctor about, the next time you have to go on an antibiotic. In the meantime, I hope you can get on something *fast* to make the yeast infection go away. You've really been through it this past month, haven't you?



Elaine, you are correct but wee drop and I have to take such high doses of both predinsone or some steroid plus extensive antibiotics it places us in a special group of being miserable beyond compare. Yuk!! It's horrible.


----------



## Izzy48

Hi, Mollyd!! So thrilled you are home and doing better. Show up your new bag because I am going to show you my new Coach. 









It is such an American bag it probably won't appeal in your area but it is beautiful leather and fun to carry. Not an everyday bag but one to use when you need a great tote. Well, the pictures are turned wrong again and I didn't put the one up showing the beautiful tooling!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, you are correct but wee drop and I have to take *such high doses of both predinsone or some steroid plus extensive antibiotics it places us in a special group of being miserable beyond compare*. Yuk!! It's horrible.


I'm so sorry, Izzy! I had no idea. It sounds absolutely awful. 

In that case, the only solution I can offer is... *retail therapy*! And I'm *so* glad you posted photos of your gorgeous new Coach tote. Would you believe, I went on their web site and started looking at totes? Yes ma'm, I really did. You are a good (um, bad?) influence on me! :giggles:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, you are correct but wee drop and I have to take such high doses of both predinsone or some steroid plus extensive antibiotics it places us in a special group of being miserable beyond compare. Yuk!! It's horrible.




Thanks ladies for your sympathy & help with my embarrassing problem :shame:
My mum lives in the Republic of Ireland and her friends DH is a pharmacist, the last time my mum needed antibiotics this pharmacist told her to take a weeks worth of probiotic vials. I've contacted her and her DH very kindly has offered to send them to me. The NHS is truly wonderful and I'd be lost without it, but I'm convinced that you do get slightly more complete health care when you are paying for it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ooh new bags!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> Molly! How fabulous to see you back and full of energy! (Or at least, you sound energetic... you may just be doing a good impersonation of someone with energy, LOL!) You must be so glad to be back home, sleeping in your own bed!
> 
> I just looked up the Oak Alexa... what a gorgeous bag! I just changed bags yesterday, from one of my Marc Jacobs into my Alexa. I had missed it! You and I would look like sisters if we walked down the street together with our Lexies: me with my Pheasant Green, and you with your Oak. We'd have to color co-ordinate our outfits to match, too: tan, red, and green plaid, do you think? Or is that a bit too "schoolgirl"? One thing for sure, I'll be wearing *nude* hose, thanks to you... no more black tights for me!



Thanks so much Elaine. I'm definitely only sounding like someone with lots of energy but I do feel a lot better than before. Just very tired, but then I've only been home 24 hours 
Can't wait to go out dressed like two school girls with our Alexa satchels and maybe NOT the plaid skirts LOVL! Def the nude tights though!
At the mo I'm in leggings and a cashmere tunic along with my Mulberry Scribble print scarf.
Will post pics of my bag when she arrives.
Speak to you when I am a bit better rested, I hadn't forgotten about you xxxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> Ooh new bags!!!



Show you mine tomorrow wee drop and hoping you are really getting better now xxxxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy48 said:


> Hi, Mollyd!! So thrilled you are home and doing better. Show up your new bag because I am going to show you my new Coach.
> View attachment 2759649
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759650
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759651
> 
> 
> It is such an American bag it probably won't appeal in your area but it is beautiful leather and fun to carry. Not an everyday bag but one to use when you need a great tote. Well, the pictures are turned wrong again and I didn't put the one up showing the beautiful tooling!!



Izzy I just love your bag, what a great tote! Bag Envy going on here lol! Of course not 
I will post pics when my bag arrives 
Yes, I am feeling a lot better than before, still tired but then I'm only home 24 hours. 
The best thing is No Pain!!!!! Just still a little nauseous but nothing like before.
Speak very soon & hope DH is still improving and you are getting some rest and relief xxxxx


----------



## Slowhand

Great news that you are feeling more comfortable Molly . Take it easy xx


----------



## NY2005

Mollydoodledon said:


> Izzy I just love your bag, what a great tote! Bag Envy going on here lol! Of course not
> I will post pics when my bag arrives
> Yes, I am feeling a lot better than before, still tired but then I'm only home 24 hours.
> The best thing is No Pain!!!!! Just still a little nauseous but nothing like before.
> Speak very soon & hope DH is still improving and you are getting some rest and relief xxxxx


Molly, nice to see your name appearing again. Glad you are back home, being home makes you feel better straight away! Thoughts and best wishes to everyone dealing with challenges. Elvis we miss you, best wishes.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm worried about Elvis :rain:


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm worried about Elvis :rain:


I know what you mean, I do hope everything is ok . Elvis , we are thinking of you....


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm worried about Elvis :rain:



So am I!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Izzy I just love your bag, what a great tote! Bag Envy going on here lol! Of course not
> I will post pics when my bag arrives
> Yes, I am feeling a lot better than before, still tired but then I'm only home 24 hours.
> The best thing is No Pain!!!!! Just still a little nauseous but nothing like before.
> Speak very soon & hope DH is still improving and you are getting some rest and relief xxxxx




Hey Mollyd, I am so glad you like the bag! It's not heavy so it will be fun and as I told someone else it was nice to buy from an American company for the first time in years. Am American company with the Creative Director a Brit. That's awesome, I think.


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Molly, nice to see your name appearing again. Glad you are back home, being home makes you feel better straight away! Thoughts and best wishes to everyone dealing with challenges. Elvis we miss you, best wishes.





+1 ...  Glad you're home, dear Molly, and thinking of you, wee drop and Izzy, with your problems ...   Missing you, elvis, and sending you a virtual hug.  Hope you're back here soon ...  xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Hi, Mollyd!! So thrilled you are home and doing better. Show up your new bag because I am going to show you my new Coach.
> View attachment 2759649
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759650
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759651
> 
> 
> It is such an American bag it probably won't appeal in your area but it is beautiful leather and fun to carry. Not an everyday bag but one to use when you need a great tote. Well, the pictures are turned wrong again and I didn't put the one up showing the beautiful tooling!!



That is one beautiful tote, Izzy! :hearts:  I don't see many Coach bags around and this is a stunner.  Do you have a pic of the tooling?  The leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm worried about Elvis :rain:


Me, too. I hope she knows we're thinking of her. 

Speaking of which... I'm not always well enough to pop on to the thread, but *all* of you are *always* in my  . Just wanted you to know that. I may be thousands and thousands (and thousands!) of miles away, but the distance doesn't matter.


----------



## Slowhand

We are planning at trip to California Elaine ( August next year ) so might pick your brains if you are wiling ? The  ' must do and see ' stuff .


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> We are planning at trip to California Elaine ( August next year ) so might pick your brains if you are wiling ? The  ' must do and see ' stuff .


Of course! PM me when you're ready to plan, and I'll help if I can. (Of course, keep in mind that CA is a *huge* state, so it will depend on where you're going.  But I'd love to help!)


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I'm just getting a chance to post and I have to say I am real worried about Elvis too.
I do so hope nothing terrible has happened
Our thoughts and prayers go out to her and her Mum

Thanks to everyone for the lovely welcome back and I promise I will nip in and out whenever I can to keep up to date. 
Everyone have a lovely weekend if possible and to all who are facing painful challenging times I wish you all the very best. It is awful how it takes us to get sick to realise how hard this life can really be but we must never give up.
Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Slowhand said:


> We are planning at trip to California Elaine ( August next year ) so might pick your brains if you are wiling ? The  ' must do and see ' stuff .




Ooh! Slow, how exciting planning such s fantastic trip 
It's great to have something to look forward to,and hope Elaine can help you.
That lady is so helpful and kind I bet you will have an amazing trip with all of her good advice
Just don't go wishing your life away until next August


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> +1 ...  Glad you're home, dear Molly, and thinking of you, wee drop and Izzy, with your problems ...   Missing you, elvis, and sending you a virtual hug.  Hope you're back here soon ...  xx



Thank you Mayfly. It's lovely to be back
Sending you hugs and hoping you are coping at this frightful time. 

Same goes to everyone else worried sick about loved ones


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NY2005 said:


> Molly, nice to see your name appearing again. Glad you are back home, being home makes you feel better straight away! Thoughts and best wishes to everyone dealing with challenges. Elvis we miss you, best wishes.



Thanks so much NY it's good to be back. I just wish everyone else was too then we could all be a big happy Mulberry Family again


----------



## Louieju

Hi,
Sorry if this is the wrong place, I am new to this forum
I wanted to ask if labels most wanted was/ is an authentic site to buy used mulberry handbags from 
Thanks


----------



## Whispercrest

Louieju said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this is the wrong place, I am new to this forum
> I wanted to ask if labels most wanted was/ is an authentic site to buy used mulberry handbags from
> Thanks


Hi
Yes, have a look at the following thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...tes-authentic-mulberry-no-chatter-724821.html


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> Of course! PM me when you're ready to plan, and I'll help if I can. (Of course, keep in mind that CA is a *huge* state, so it will depend on where you're going.  But I'd love to help!)



Thank you Elaine xx Will be doing the tourist route with 2 sons (18 ) (20 ) on board so any recommendations  will be very welcome along with any out of the box must do stuff  .


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> That is one beautiful tote, Izzy! :hearts:  I don't see many Coach bags around and this is a stunner.  Do you have a pic of the tooling?  The leather looks scrumptious!



I'll try to get a close up of the tooling because the hand done work is beautiful. The tooling is the reason I bought the bag because when I was a child I remember being with my parents, stopping here or there, and seeing old men doing had tooling. It just brought back good memories.


----------



## Izzy48

The first picture is a close up of the hand tooling on my Coach Tatum Tote. 




The tooling and beautiful leather sold the bag. The next set of pictures show the Bayswater Double Zip Tote. I know several of you have the bag but I just wanted to show the pictures anyway. It is absolutely beautiful bag. I am through with it.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzy the tooling on the Coach Tote is Amazing!
The leather looks so soft too. Enjoy her 
Loving your Mukberry double zip too. Such a versatile bag
Two black bags in one week? That's good going&#128525;&#128525;
I haven't got round to taking pics of my Oak Alexa but watch this space, I will very soon I hope and maybe another little sneaky one when she arrives Not an Alexa tho, something Mulbs but a little more dressy lol!
Back to bed for me 
Nitey Nite everyone xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening I'm in Co. Kerry for the week and have had a surfeit of crab claws, salmon & whiskey :tipsy: 
Lord but the Kerry people don't half speak fast!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening I'm in Co. Kerry for the week and have had a surfeit of crab claws, salmon & whiskey :tipsy:
> Lord but the Kerry people don't half speak fast!


Yum... sounds lovely!  (Well, whiskey doesn't mix with my RA meds, more's the pity, but I'd love the seafood...)

One of the reasons I love living in my little coastal town: I can drive right to Fisherman's Wharf and buy fresh fish at the wholesaler, as the boats are coming in. This is especially wonderful during crab season (December through February). I'm such a big baby, though: I have the crabs cooked, cracked, and cleaned for me. A REAL woman would bring them home all green and wiggling, I suppose, but I'm more of a city girl!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The first picture is a close up of the hand tooling on my Coach Tatum Tote.
> 
> View attachment 2763998
> 
> 
> The tooling and beautiful leather sold the bag. The next set of pictures show the Bayswater Double Zip Tote. I know several of you have the bag but I just wanted to show the pictures anyway. It is absolutely beautiful bag. I am through with it.
> 
> View attachment 2763999
> View attachment 2764000
> View attachment 2764001


They're beautiful, Izzy! Well done!


----------



## lesvergz

Izzy48 said:


> The first picture is a close up of the hand tooling on my Coach Tatum Tote.
> 
> View attachment 2763998
> 
> 
> The tooling and beautiful leather sold the bag. The next set of pictures show the Bayswater Double Zip Tote. I know several of you have the bag but I just wanted to show the pictures anyway. It is absolutely beautiful bag. I am through with it.
> 
> View attachment 2763999
> View attachment 2764000
> View attachment 2764001



Gorgeous tooling &#128525; I'm planning to get a traditional bayswater tho, any thoughts?


----------



## holleigh

lesvergz said:


> Gorgeous tooling &#128525; I'm planning to get a traditional bayswater tho, any thoughts?



Hi ..  when anyone says, or I think, the word Bayswater .. first thing that comes to mind is Oak .. good, plain, beautiful Darwin Oak !!!  we're all different (happily) but that bag in that colour just represents Mulberry to me ? ..

having said that, I don't have (never had !) an oak Bays .. have had a few but the only one I have kept is my Ivory Tooled .. if you want a bit more "fancy" than Oak, (and "vintage" rather than new) have a look at either a Cocoa/Pink Tooled (gorgeous !) a Rio Butterfly or one of the Glove Leather tasseled (Hayden styled stitching) ones .. the purple is gorgeous !!

going to stop now as could drool on about it for ever  (and bright red, with lovely gold HW .. always beaut' , see .. there I go again !) ..  am excited for you ! xx's Holls

.. and Morning all, I hope everyone is having a good day & hugs to all those who are not well  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mayfly285

Louieju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place, I am new to this forum
> 
> I wanted to ask if labels most wanted was/ is an authentic site to buy used mulberry handbags from
> 
> Thanks




Labels Most Wanted is run by one of our own authenticators!  I've bought from her and been very happy with my whole experience! Highly recommend!


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> Hi ..  when anyone says, or I think, the word Bayswater .. first thing that comes to mind is Oak .. good, plain, beautiful Darwin Oak !!!  we're all different (happily) but that bag in that colour just represents Mulberry to me ? ..
> 
> 
> 
> having said that, I don't have (never had !) an oak Bays .. have had a few but the only one I have kept is my Ivory Tooled .. if you want a bit more "fancy" than Oak, (and "vintage" rather than new) have a look at either a Cocoa/Pink Tooled (gorgeous !) a Rio Butterfly or one of the Glove Leather tasseled (Hayden styled stitching) ones .. the purple is gorgeous !!
> 
> 
> 
> going to stop now as could drool on about it for ever  (and bright red, with lovely gold HW .. always beaut' , see .. there I go again !) ..  am excited for you ! xx's Holls
> 
> 
> 
> .. and Morning all, I hope everyone is having a good day & hugs to all those who are not well  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Morning all!!  Love and best wishes to all you lovely ladies xxx

Me too, holls; Bayswater = oak = classic Mulberry!   I finally bought mine at Bicester Village earlier this year, on one of my mammoth whistlestop trips down south, but still haven't used her!  I also bought a gorgeous choc Bays at BV and have used her a fair bit.  I have a snowball patent Bays for dodgy weather and an ochre suede Cookie (also not used!) for sunny days.  Miss Pumpkin should be making her seasonal appearance fairly soon - and who could forget Miss Womble, in my avatar?!

Yep, I love Bays!   I should get the girls together for a family photo!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> The first picture is a close up of the hand tooling on my Coach Tatum Tote.
> 
> View attachment 2763998
> 
> 
> The tooling and beautiful leather sold the bag. The next set of pictures show the Bayswater Double Zip Tote. I know several of you have the bag but I just wanted to show the pictures anyway. It is absolutely beautiful bag. I am through with it.
> 
> View attachment 2763999
> View attachment 2764000
> View attachment 2764001




Good grief, Izzy; that tooling is exquisite!  :love eyes:  I can see why you were bowled over by her.  

Loving your double zip Bays, too; what an elegant, practical, understated beauty! 

Congratulations on two gorgeous purchases.


----------



## lesvergz

holleigh said:


> Hi ..  when anyone says, or I think, the word Bayswater .. first thing that comes to mind is Oak .. good, plain, beautiful Darwin Oak !!!  we're all different (happily) but that bag in that colour just represents Mulberry to me ? ..
> 
> having said that, I don't have (never had !) an oak Bays .. have had a few but the only one I have kept is my Ivory Tooled .. if you want a bit more "fancy" than Oak, (and "vintage" rather than new) have a look at either a Cocoa/Pink Tooled (gorgeous !) a Rio Butterfly or one of the Glove Leather tasseled (Hayden styled stitching) ones .. the purple is gorgeous !!
> 
> going to stop now as could drool on about it for ever  (and bright red, with lovely gold HW .. always beaut' , see .. there I go again !) ..  am excited for you ! xx's Holls
> 
> .. and Morning all, I hope everyone is having a good day & hugs to all those who are not well  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Ah yes &#128525; I love all the gorgeous bays you mentioned but my eyes are on the Oak too &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm smitten and I hope to have her soon!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh Lord! Too much delicious Dingle Gin! 
Co Kerry is well worth a visit (and I say that as a very proud Co. Antrim woman) I swear people here would quite literally give you the bite going in their mouth


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Izzy the tooling on the Coach Tote is Amazing!
> The leather looks so soft too. Enjoy her
> Loving your Mukberry double zip too. Such a versatile bag
> Two black bags in one week? That's good going&#128525;&#128525;
> I haven't got round to taking pics of my Oak Alexa but watch this space, I will very soon I hope and maybe another little sneaky one when she arrives Not an Alexa tho, something Mulbs but a little more dressy lol!
> Back to bed for me
> Nitey Nite everyone xx




Thanks Mollyd!!!!


----------



## lesvergz

Any thoughts on the mulberry Alexa?  I'm 22 but I think the Alexa looks too much casual and for teens? Or is it just me?


----------



## holleigh

lesvergz said:


> Any thoughts on the mulberry Alexa?  I'm 22 but I think the Alexa looks too much casual and for teens? Or is it just me?



you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
(slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls


----------



## R1MADGIRL

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls



Sorry it's a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY Holleigh,hope you've had a lovely day  xx


----------



## Whispercrest

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls


Alexa's - would love one too, one of the greys or burgundy's would be rather splendid.

PS
Happy birthday to you holleigh, hope you had a great day with lots of nice presents.  Hope there was a Mulberry goody to add to your collection.


----------



## NY2005

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls


Happy birthday holleigh


----------



## holleigh

Awww, thank you kind folks .. it's been a warm, sunny day (Lancashire, England .. but I'm telling the truth), had a lovely few hours wandering around Manchester with my DH, light lunch at Harvey Nichols & some petting & stroking (of bags, that is) in H of F & Selfridges .. no purchases !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( I am currently "bag content", really, I am) BUT did see one I would buy in a heartbeat if I have won tonight's Lottery  (will own up, it wasn't Mulberry, oops !) .. am now at the " I should really hate birthdays" age, but, having so many lovely people to share the day with kinda makes me just want more of them ! hugs to one & all (and to currently absent friends too) xx's Holls


----------



## Dovey123

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls


 Merry Birthday  I am A granny twice over and my grape lexie is a defs fav of mine


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> 
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls




Belated happy birthday, Holls - I hope you had a wonderful day! 

Totally agree re. Lexy; I've got a fair few more miles on the clock than 22 years, but love my silky snake, teddy and o/s girlies!


----------



## Izzy48

lesvergz said:


> Any thoughts on the mulberry Alexa?  I'm 22 but I think the Alexa looks too much casual and for teens? Or is it just me?



The Alexa is an all age bag. At 26. it is my daughter's favorite as well as her OS Alexa. I love mine.


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> you can't know how much that made me chuckle ??  I'm really old (crawled into yet another year today !!) & I adore 'Lexi .. only have one at the minute (a nice, subtle Valentines gal !!) but have had many & not once did I ever think she was "too young" for me .. honestly, if you love the style, get one & enjoy her ..
> (slightly more seriously, perhaps if you are worried about it not being a "grown up" bag, one in a classic colour, rather than the seasonal etc variations, would make you feel more comfortable with her .. see if you can find somewhere to try her on perhaps ?) xx Holls



Hope you had a wonderful birthday Holleigh! A belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

holleigh said:


> Awww, thank you kind folks .. it's been a warm, sunny day (Lancashire, England .. but I'm telling the truth), had a lovely few hours wandering around Manchester with my DH, light lunch at Harvey Nichols & some petting & stroking (of bags, that is) in H of F & Selfridges .. no purchases !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( I am currently "bag content", really, I am) BUT did see one I would buy in a heartbeat if I have won tonight's Lottery  (will own up, it wasn't Mulberry, oops !) .. am now at the " I should really hate birthdays" age, but, having so many lovely people to share the day with kinda makes me just want more of them ! hugs to one & all (and to currently absent friends too) xx's Holls



It sounds like you had a wonderful day, Holleigh... especially all that petting and stroking!:giggles: Happy belated birthday, and many more.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Awwh Holls, sorry I missed your Birthday so a very belated Birthday Wish to you and so glad you had a nice day 
Maybe one day soon you will get that unarmed bag as a little surprise xxxxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> It sounds like you had a wonderful day, Holleigh... especially all that petting and stroking!:giggles: Happy belated birthday, and many more.



What a cute teddy Elaine. He would just keep me wonderful company tucked up in bed beside me but don't think Mr Mollydoodledon might be too happy lol! Might think I'd gone off him :giggles: NEVER!!!


----------



## holleigh

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awwh Holls, sorry I missed your Birthday so a very belated Birthday Wish to you and so glad you had a nice day
> Maybe one day soon you will get that unarmed bag as a little surprise xxxxx



Hi Molly .. fessing-up ? the bag was a Fall 2014 collection Chanel (still not saying which one though, but, I think it would appeal to our lovely friends from the US of A ?? - there you go, you can have a play & see if you can Google which one it might be !!) - total, unadulterated bag-lust .. DH had to drag me (almost kicking & screaming) out of the Boutique !!  one day .. maybe one day .. sigh ! x


----------



## saltonC

Is it possible to use the locked cosmetic purse as a pencil case or do pens not fit in there?

Thanks!


----------



## Mayfly285

saltonC said:


> Is it possible to use the locked cosmetic purse as a pencil case or do pens not fit in there?
> 
> Thanks!




Although I use my flame locked cosmetic purse for lip balm, comb, headache tablets etc etc I do keep my pen in there too; it avoids it marking my bag and is easier to find!  I'd say there's about an inch spare at the end.  Pencils are a bit longer, though, and might not fit so easily ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Here's a quick photo to show you what I mean; the purse is wider in the middle than at the top or base ...


----------



## saltonC

Mayfly285 said:


> Here's a quick photo to show you what I mean; the purse is wider in the middle than at the top or base ...
> 
> View attachment 2767199




Ah, I see. Thanks so much!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> What a cute teddy Elaine. He would just keep me wonderful company tucked up in bed beside me but don't think Mr Mollydoodledon might be too happy lol! Might think I'd gone off him :giggles: NEVER!!!




Can't let that happen Mollyd!


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> Hi Molly .. fessing-up ? the bag was a Fall 2014 collection Chanel (still not saying which one though, but, I think it would appeal to our lovely friends from the US of A ?? - there you go, you can have a play & see if you can Google which one it might be !!) - total, unadulterated bag-lust .. DH had to drag me (almost kicking & screaming) out of the Boutique !!  one day .. maybe one day .. sigh ! x




I'm from the US of A and I don't get this!!!! What would be interested in if we had any money? I've spent all of mine.


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> What a cute teddy Elaine. He would just keep me wonderful company tucked up in bed beside me but *don't think Mr Mollydoodledon might be too happy* lol! Might think I'd gone off him :giggles: NEVER!!!



No, I can certainly see that! But might he snuggle beside you in a chair during the day? 

Confession: I have a small "pocket bear", only 3" high, that DH bought me in 2005 to keep me company through chemotherapy. He is named Canterbury (the bear, silly, not DH!), and he has become *very* knowledgeable about all medical matters. He comes to all my doctor's appointments (tucked into my purse), and nowadays he also sits with me during my 4-hour RA infusions. I sometimes take a little nap, but he stays wide awake to make sure everything is going smoothly.

He was sitting beside me on the little table today during my infusion, and all the nurses wanted to come by and make friends... with Canterbury! Not with me! I must admit he *is* something of a showoff, but he is a great companion. And he takes up no room at all in my Lexie!:giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

saltonC said:


> Is it possible to use the locked cosmetic purse as a pencil case or do pens not fit in there?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, it is. I have also use my locked cosmetics case as a small clutch. Received many compliments.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> No, I can certainly see that! But might he snuggle beside you in a chair during the day?
> 
> Confession: I have a small "pocket bear", only 3" high, that DH bought me in 2005 to keep me company through chemotherapy. He is named Canterbury (the bear, silly, not DH!), and he has become *very* knowledgeable about all medical matters. He comes to all my doctor's appointments (tucked into my purse), and nowadays he also sits with me during my 4-hour RA infusions. I sometimes take a little nap, but he stays wide awake to make sure everything is going smoothly.
> 
> He was sitting beside me on the little table today during my infusion, and all the nurses wanted to come by and make friends... with Canterbury! Not with me! I must admit he *is* something of a showoff, but he is a great companion. And he takes up no room at all in my Lexie!:giggles:




I was thinking of you today wondering if it was the week for an infusion. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I was thinking of you today wondering if it was the week for an infusion. Hope you are doing okay.


I am, thank you for asking. Needed a long nap this afternoon, but I'm fine now.

At least these infusions aren't toxic... they don't make me sick, just a bit sleepy.


----------



## holleigh

Izzy48 said:


> I'm from the US of A and I don't get this!!!! What would be interested in if we had any money? I've spent all of mine.



No money here either Izzy !  the collection seems to have had a "western" theme & this is the piece that grabbed my heart ( in real life it is so much nicer than the picture) xx Holls


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Chat 
My holiday in Co. Kerry is wonderful. Lots of stunning scenery and yummy seafood


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> My holiday in Co. Kerry is wonderful. Lots of stunning scenery and yummy seafood
> View attachment 2767883
> 
> View attachment 2767884
> 
> View attachment 2767885


Looks lovely where you are, have a great time


----------



## remainsilly

holleigh said:


> No money here either Izzy !  the collection seems to have had a "western" theme & this is the piece that grabbed my heart ( in real life it is so much nicer than the picture) xx Holls



I saw this irl--looks like a saddle, much nicer than photo.
Part of Paris-Dallas collection, I believe.
Also have bags with stars/stripes pattern embossed across leather.

Remember runway show caused quite a stir, using Native American costumes rather flippantly. Many apologies issued later.
Collection's hardware is particularly interesting, I think.

Nice taste, as always, Holls. Belated birthday wishes!


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> No money here either Izzy !  the collection seems to have had a "western" theme & this is the piece that grabbed my heart ( in real life it is so much nicer than the picture) xx Holls



Ooh, I'd love this in tan; sooo horsey styled!  I bet the price tag was interesting though ...   It's very much "my thing" (I either go classic or OTT!) although I must confess to purchasing a little something (effectively "me on a bag") from a certain Nest ...


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> My holiday in Co. Kerry is wonderful. Lots of stunning scenery and yummy seafood
> View attachment 2767883
> 
> View attachment 2767884
> 
> View attachment 2767885




It looks absolutely idyllic, dear wee drop; the scenery in the Emerald Isle is truly breathtaking!   You're looking wonderful, and so happy, so the break is obviously doing you the power of good.   I hope you're relaxing, eating and drinking in equal amounts!   Give Judy a big hug from me!


----------



## holleigh

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, I'd love this in tan; sooo horsey styled!  I bet the price tag was interesting though ...   It's very much "my thing" (I either go classic or OTT!) although I must confess to purchasing a little something (effectively "me on a bag") from a certain Nest ...




wait for it ... $7,900.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (mind you, sounds much more do=able converted to ££'s ?, only about £4,800.00 of them ...)  on the bright side, by the time I have managed to save enough to buy one, there should be a pre-loved one turn up somewhere, LOL ! xx's

(*** on, spill .. whatcha got Honey ?)


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> My holiday in Co. Kerry is wonderful. Lots of stunning scenery and yummy seafood
> View attachment 2767883
> 
> View attachment 2767884
> 
> View attachment 2767885


How beautiful, *wee drop*! A bit like where I live, except yours is greener. I love the smile on your face... you definitely look like you're having a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> No money here either Izzy !  the collection seems to have had a "western" theme & this is the piece that grabbed my heart ( in real life it is so much nicer than the picture) xx Holls



Oh, so gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> My holiday in Co. Kerry is wonderful. Lots of stunning scenery and yummy seafood
> View attachment 2767883
> 
> View attachment 2767884
> 
> View attachment 2767885



What a fabulously beautiful place and you look just as nice. A perfect vacation.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> I saw this irl--looks like a saddle, much nicer than photo.
> Part of Paris-Dallas collection, I believe.
> Also have bags with stars/stripes pattern embossed across leather.
> 
> Remember runway show caused quite a stir, using Native American costumes rather flippantly. Many apologies issued later.
> Collection's hardware is particularly interesting, I think.
> 
> Nice taste, as always, Holls. Belated birthday wishes!



As I said that is an awesome bag. Cost????


----------



## holleigh

Izzy48 said:


> As I said that is an awesome bag. Cost????



$7,900.00   ( about £4,800.00 )   -  one day - maybe one day !! x


----------



## Whispercrest

holleigh said:


> $7,900.00   ( about £4,800.00 )   -  one day - maybe one day !! x


I'd be too scared to carry it - could get bag-knapped :cry::cry:


----------



## holleigh

NOT that I'm allowed to "carry" them unless in the proper cases, but, I have a pistol  Whispercrest  (and 3 big dogs)!!!!!
(tee-hee) ...  (legally I might add) ..

just wanted to say, have this week had the most lovely experience with an Ebay seller from Italy .. one of those "if it goes wrong, it'll be a nightmare" things (bit of a leap of faith on my part) .. but .. it went 200% right & has been one of the nicest, easiest & FUN experiences (Ebay wise) I've had (to be fair, there have been a few) ..  still hold my breath every time I'm involved with The 'Bay .. but this restored my faith in Human nature a lot xx's

Hope all are well & looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## Whispercrest

holleigh said:


> NOT that I'm allowed to "carry" them unless in the proper cases, but, I have a pistol  Whispercrest  (and 3 big dogs)!!!!!
> (tee-hee) ...  (legally I might add) ..
> 
> just wanted to say, have this week had the most lovely experience with an Ebay seller from Italy .. one of those "if it goes wrong, it'll be a nightmare" things (bit of a leap of faith on my part) .. but .. it went 200% right & has been one of the nicest, easiest & FUN experiences (Ebay wise) I've had (to be fair, there have been a few) ..  still hold my breath every time I'm involved with The 'Bay .. but this restored my faith in Human nature a lot xx's
> 
> Hope all are well & looking forward to the weekend x


Do I feel a build up to a 'reveal' coming our way ..


----------



## holleigh

Whispercrest said:


> Do I feel a build up to a 'reveal' coming our way ..




Ummm - possibly ?  will charge the camera ! x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

holleigh said:


> Hi Molly .. fessing-up ? the bag was a Fall 2014 collection Chanel (still not saying which one though, but, I think it would appeal to our lovely friends from the US of A ?? - there you go, you can have a play & see if you can Google which one it might be !!) - total, unadulterated bag-lust .. DH had to drag me (almost kicking & screaming) out of the Boutique !!  one day .. maybe one day .. sigh ! x



Erm! Holls is it by any chance a double flap jumbo? Or maybe a GST? 
My vote goes for double flap jumbo classic but I'm probably wrong 
I will never own one but we can always admire and dream of a lottery win &#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi ladies
Sorry I haven't been on much but have been a bit tires.
Have missed you all though
Afraid I haven't taken pics of my purchases yet but promise I will do soon 
Wee drop glad to see you're having a lovely time and you're looking great
Everyone have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine while its here
Thinking of you all
Take care xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Whoops! This is Freddy sitting on my daughters bed whilst been babysat.
He ain't allowed on our beds so he is making the most of posing while at her house
RASCAL!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much but have been a bit tires.
> 
> Have missed you all though
> 
> Afraid I haven't taken pics of my purchases yet but promise I will do soon
> 
> Wee drop glad to see you're having a lovely time and you're looking great
> 
> Everyone have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine while its here
> 
> Thinking of you all
> 
> Take care xx




Lovely to read your posts, dear Molly, and hoping that you feel rested soon.  Missed you too, but you're always in our thoughts. 

Sadly, it's tipping it down here today; my girls looked like drowned rats on their riding lesson!   I'm debating whether to walk the dog - at the moment, she's emulating your gorgeous Freddy and is ensconced on the sofa ...   She isn't allowed upstairs either, but occasionally sneaks up on to the beds if it's a weekend! It does seem a bit unfair when the cat gets carte blanche around the house ...


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Whoops! This is Freddy sitting on my daughters bed whilst been babysat.
> *He ain't allowed on our beds so he is making the most of posing while at her house*
> RASCAL!


I was just about to ask you who that great beast was, *MollyD*! He might be a rascal, but he certainly is handsome! 

He *does* have a look on his face, as if to say "**You** know I'm not supposed to be here, and **I** know I'm not supposed to be here, but perhaps if we all remain very quiet about it, nobody will notice."


----------



## Mollydoodledon

ElainePG said:


> I was just about to ask you who that great beast was, *MollyD*! He might be a rascal, but he certainly is handsome!
> 
> He *does* have a look on his face, as if to say "**You** know I'm not supposed to be here, and **I** know I'm not supposed to be here, but perhaps if we all remain very quiet about it, nobody will notice."



Elaine you have got Freddy well Sussed! He is exactly like you describe him. Apparantly he just wandered in to DDs bedroom while he was visiting and thought he would have a little sit on the bed as he knows Mum & Dad don't allow him on the beds! And yes, he looks so pleased with himself! DD didn't know where he had got to so when she found him posing she had to snap a pic and keep it for me.
He is a Tibetan Terrier but we refer to him as the Tibetan Terrorist as he likes being in charge lol! Not in a bad way of course, he is so loving but he also thinks he is very important.......


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat


----------



## Izzybet

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much but have been a bit tires.
> 
> Have missed you all though
> 
> Afraid I haven't taken pics of my purchases yet but promise I will do soon
> 
> Wee drop glad to see you're having a lovely time and you're looking great
> 
> Everyone have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine while its here
> 
> Thinking of you all
> 
> Take care xx




Ah Freddy the little tinker!! Lol as bad as these two who thought my early night was an invitation to come on the bed!!


----------



## ElainePG

Mollydoodledon said:


> Elaine you have got Freddy well Sussed! He is exactly like you describe him. Apparantly he just wandered in to DDs bedroom while he was visiting and thought he would have a little sit on the bed as he knows Mum & Dad don't allow him on the beds! And yes, he looks so pleased with himself! DD didn't know where he had got to so when she found him posing she had to snap a pic and keep it for me.
> He is a Tibetan Terrier but *we refer to him as the Tibetan Terrorist as he likes being in charge* lol! Not in a bad way of course, he is so loving but he also thinks he is very important.......



That's hysterical!


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Whoops! This is Freddy sitting on my daughters bed whilst been babysat.
> He ain't allowed on our beds so he is making the most of posing while at her house
> RASCAL!



He is so precious, Mollyd and I am so gold to hear from you. If he was around me, he would be on any bed he chose. I am a sucker about any dog who gives me the pitiful look. He really is a charmer!


----------



## Dovey123

Happy Birthday  to Dorothy &#127881;&#127873;&#127881;&#128092;&#128515; 
She is one year old today . She was my first Mulberry  . It has been a wonderful year of lovely mulberryness !! Here's to many more &#127864;&#127864;xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Mayfly285

Dovey123 said:


> Happy Birthday  to Dorothy &#127881;&#127873;&#127881;&#128092;&#128515;
> She is one year old today . She was my first Mulberry  . It has been a wonderful year of lovely mulberryness !! Here's to many more &#127864;&#127864;xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771942



Congratulations to Dorothy and Dovey, too!   And what a beauty is your Dorothy from the Emerald City!   I adore the classic Mulberry DNA of a Bayswater and she's a real lovely.  Roll on year 2!


----------



## ElainePG

Dovey123 said:


> Happy Birthday  to Dorothy &#127881;&#127873;&#127881;&#128092;&#128515;
> She is one year old today . She was my first Mulberry  . It has been a wonderful year of lovely mulberryness !! Here's to many more &#127864;&#127864;xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771942


Awwwww... that's so sweet! Happy birthday, Dorothy! You certainly don't look anywhere *near* your age, LOL!


----------



## Mayfly285

Good morning, lovely ladies xx   I caved in to my daughters and turned on the heating for half an hour whilst they were getting up; it's the thin edge of the wedge!  Looking forward to the Bake Off Final tonight (but does it clash with Catwatch?  Better hide the control from feline paws!)   Wishing you all good health and a wonderful day.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies xx   I caved in to my daughters and turned on the heating for half an hour whilst they were getting up; it's the thin edge of the wedge!  Looking forward to the Bake Off Final tonight (but does it clash with Catwatch?  Better hide the control from feline paws!)   Wishing you all good health and a wonderful day.




Morning Mayfly 
I think I'll record the Bakeoff and watch Cat Watch :giggles:


----------



## 123hopp

Please authenticate this

Item Name mulberry alexa snake print oversized bag in night blue
Item Number 161437615802
Seller ID woshicacoa
Link

Thank You


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Mayfly
> I think I'll record the Bakeoff and watch Cat Watch :giggles:




Hee hee; will Judy be on the edge of the sofa, agog at the moggies?!   Who are you rooting for in the Bake Off?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee; will Judy be on the edge of the sofa, agog at the moggies?!   Who are you rooting for in the Bake Off?




Nancy, I think she's the dark horse &#128559;


----------



## Izzy48

Dovey123 said:


> Happy Birthday  to Dorothy &#127881;&#127873;&#127881;&#128092;&#128515;
> She is one year old today . She was my first Mulberry  . It has been a wonderful year of lovely mulberryness !! Here's to many more &#127864;&#127864;xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771942



Lovely green leather!!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Nancy, I think she's the dark horse &#128559;




You were right, wee drop!   Owing to poor Richard's meltdown (although I thought his Mill Hill showstopper and previous top notch form might still redeem him) my virtual money was on Luis, who always seems to pull out something amazing in the creative task.  Hey ho, what do I know ...?!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Nancy was the dark horse, _always_ watch out for those :devil:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Nancy was the dark horse, _always_ watch out for those :devil:




Wise words, wee drop - I'm far too trusting of people, tbh ... 

A propos the Bake Off, I may have been blinded by a bit of a crush on Richard ... :-[ But I do think he was a fantastic baker and a genuinely lovely bloke.


----------



## David_g999

Hi, 

My first time of doing this, hope I haven't done anything too wrong. , my wife is interested in this bag. Please can you provide your advice about authenticity.

Item name: Mulberry Alex Oversized handbag soft buffalo oak
Item No: 161445469892
Seller Id: 4manstar2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2596e65ec4

Apparently has dust bag, care card and receipt and seller seems to have a few bags for sale which makes me nervous.

Cheers


----------



## Whispercrest

David_g999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first time of doing this, hope I haven't done anything too wrong. , my wife is interested in this bag. Please can you provide your advice about authenticity.
> 
> Item name: Mulberry Alex Oversized handbag soft buffalo oak
> Item No: 161445469892
> Seller Id: 4manstar2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2596e65ec4
> 
> Apparently has dust bag, care card and receipt and seller seems to have a few bags for sale which makes me nervous.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Davidg_g999
If you go to the 'Mulberry Shopping' Forum and select the thread beginning 'Authenticate . Please read post 1 first)' .. you can post your item on there and the hard working authenticators will take a look at it for you.

W


----------



## holleigh

David_g999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first time of doing this, hope I haven't done anything too wrong. , my wife is interested in this bag. Please can you provide your advice about authenticity.
> 
> Item name: Mulberry Alex Oversized handbag soft buffalo oak
> Item No: 161445469892
> Seller Id: 4manstar2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2596e65ec4
> 
> Apparently has dust bag, care card and receipt and seller seems to have a few bags for sale which makes me nervous.
> 
> Cheers



I've copied all over to the Authentication thread for you xx Holls


----------



## holleigh

Good day to one & all .. just popping in to see how everyone is ?, I may not post here every day but I am always thinking of my poorly friends - speaking of which, not meaning to pry ?, but, has anyone heard from Elvis, I am getting very worried about her now xx's Holls


----------



## wee drop o bush

No word from Elvis' 
Something must be very wrong, the last time was in here her wee mother was gravely ill.


----------



## holleigh

I had thought it may, sadly, be to do with her Mum WeeDrop but I think Elvis' leg hadn't got better when we all last chatted ?, so worried about that too ? x


----------



## WeDoNotSow

Anyone have any experience with naughtipidgin?


----------



## WeDoNotSow

lesvergz said:


> Any thoughts on the mulberry Alexa?  I'm 22 but I think the Alexa looks too much casual and for teens? Or is it just me?


Hi! I bought my OS Alexa PB two years ago when I was 17, and I always feel great in that bag, no matter what I'm wearing. It's a good choice, because I feel like the Oak and NL ones look so worn, even after short use! Mine just has some scratches in the hardware, and not a mark on the leather!

I really recommend the bag; it holds all you need to bring to school or work, it resists water and weather in general perfectly. 

Quite a messy post here, but I hope it helps you some.


----------



## Whispercrest

WeDoNotSow said:


> Anyone have any experience with naughtipidgin?


Hi WeDoNotSow
I haven't dealt with NPN yet  but I'm sure I will do soon!!  Very highly thought of, so many on here sing her praises so I would say you're very safe to purchase from her shop.
:okay:


----------



## Mayfly285

WeDoNotSow said:


> Anyone have any experience with naughtipidgin?



Yes, yes and YES! :-P  Shian is the very best seller, imho - lots of photos, no nasty surprises and fab communications.  My "evening reveal" thread shows the suede Margaret I bought recently.  Buy in total confidence!


----------



## ratrat

holleigh said:


> Good day to one & all .. just popping in to see how everyone is ?, I may not post here every day but I am always thinking of my poorly friends - speaking of which, not meaning to pry ?, but, has anyone heard from Elvis, I am getting very worried about her now xx's Holls



Hi Holleigh, nice to find you (always love your avatar pic with sticking out ear.. )

I'm not posting much either but keep checking if Elvis is back :cry: from now and then.  Also thinking about Molly, Izzy and all other poorly tPFers & family.  

But not excluding new members or newly coming to find about Mulberries & handbags - life goes on in different levels and places, that's my motto 

Having said that we are still in the last madness of Uni application, we have only 5days left and DD's 'short' list is still over 15, all over the country ullhair:

Have a lovely weekend everybody!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Same to you Rattie


----------



## ElainePG

WeDoNotSow said:


> Hi! I bought my OS Alexa PB two years ago when I was 17, and I always feel great in that bag, no matter what I'm wearing. It's a good choice, because I feel like the Oak and NL ones look so worn, even after short use! Mine just has some scratches in the hardware, and not a mark on the leather!
> 
> I really recommend the bag; it holds all you need to bring to school or work, *it resists water and weather in general perfectly*.
> 
> Quite a messy post here, but I hope it helps you some.



I was wondering about that. I bought an Alexa in Shrunken Calf this summer, but starting in November we will be having our rainy season. I sprayed it with Collonil Spray, as the Mulberry web site recommended. I believe I only did one spray, but of course it hasn't rained, so I haven't been able to test it!

Should that be sufficient, do you think? Can I carry it in the rain without ruining it? I am taking a 5-day trip next month, and this is the bag I will be carrying. There is a very good chance we'll have at least one day of rain during the trip... perhaps five! If I carry the can of Collonil Spray with me, dry off the Alexa when I return to my hotel room, and re-spray that night, am I safe? Or don't I even need to re-spray? Am I fine just wiping it down with a clean towel?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG: try here
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/dealing-with-rain-and-bags-784379.html

I usually carry a scarf, for light rain. But, there's some great stuff in the thread link about plastic tote bags. Brilliant.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> ElainePG: try here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/dealing-with-rain-and-bags-784379.html
> 
> I usually carry a scarf, for light rain. But, there's some great stuff in the thread link about plastic tote bags. Brilliant.



Thank you for the link, *RS*. I'll take my time and read it over. My personal preference is to use some sort of protective spray or cream on my bags (different bag, different product... I have a whole box of products!) and then just go on about my business. But I do have a Longchamp bag that I carry with me if I'm going to be out for a long time and the weather is threatening heavy showers... then I pop my leather bag inside the nylon one, and I'm good to go!

I had just specifically wondered about the Alexa, since this will be the first winter season I'll be carrying it, and wondered if you (or anyone here!) had experience on how they do in the rain. Especially if anyone ownes one in wrinkled calf, which looks pretty sturdy to me!

Have a nice weekend, everyone.


----------



## holleigh

I've a Valentines 'Lexi (glossy goat) Elaine - I don't use Colonoil at all ?, I use the waterproof spray that is sold for proofing leather hiking / snow boots !! it seemed to me, if the spray's purpose was to proof items that were constantly in the wet (walking through water & snow) it'd be stronger than the stuff sold for bags ? Lexi hasn't experienced a snowfall yet, but, I live in one of the wettest areas of the UK & she's had a couple of real soakings .. the water literally just runs off & there's not one mark on her xxHolls


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> I've a Valentines 'Lexi (glossy goat) Elaine - I don't use Colonoil at all ?, I use the waterproof spray that is sold for proofing leather hiking / snow boots !! it seemed to me, if the spray's purpose was to proof items that were constantly in the wet (walking through water & snow) it'd be stronger than the stuff sold for bags ? Lexi hasn't experienced a snowfall yet, but, I live in one of the wettest areas of the UK & she's had a couple of real soakings .. the water literally just runs off & there's not one mark on her xxHolls




Now there's a (logical!) thought, Holls!   I've often looked at my "Combi spray", which says it's suitable for bags and shoes of all leathers and suede, and wondered whether I'm being conned into buying Collonil ...  I do like the gel, though!  It works wonders on my silky snake leather Lexies ...


----------



## ElainePG

holleigh said:


> I've a Valentines 'Lexi (glossy goat) Elaine - I don't use Colonoil at all ?, I use the waterproof spray that is sold for proofing leather hiking / snow boots !! it seemed to me, if the spray's purpose was to proof items that were constantly in the wet (walking through water & snow) it'd be stronger than the stuff sold for bags ? Lexi hasn't experienced a snowfall yet, but, I live in one of the wettest areas of the UK & she's had a couple of real soakings .. the water literally just runs off & there's not one mark on her xxHolls



Thanks, Holls... that's useful information. Also, another PF friend said something like "I don't baby my leather bags. After all, when it rains, you don't see cows running around carrying little umbrellas." Which I thought was pretty funny.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Now there's a (logical!) thought, Holls!   I've often looked at my "Combi spray", which says it's suitable for bags and shoes of all leathers and suede, and wondered whether I'm being conned into buying Collonil ...  I do like the gel, though!  It works wonders on my silky snake leather Lexies ...



Do you think that Mulberry and Collonil have some sort of an "arrangement," Mayfly? It's certainly possible, but I have so many different care products for my bags that I didn't mind buying yet one more.


----------



## Izzybet

holleigh said:


> I've a Valentines 'Lexi (glossy goat) Elaine - I don't use Colonoil at all ?, I use the waterproof spray that is sold for proofing leather hiking / snow boots !! it seemed to me, if the spray's purpose was to proof items that were constantly in the wet (walking through water & snow) it'd be stronger than the stuff sold for bags ? Lexi hasn't experienced a snowfall yet, but, I live in one of the wettest areas of the UK & she's had a couple of real soakings .. the water literally just runs off & there's not one mark on her xxHolls




I don't use the Colonil spray either, they don't stock it here and the post office won't allow for it to be posted... So I use the Woly waterproof spray that I use for my Uggs, so far it has worked fine. I am able to order the Colonil gel and do use that at well


----------



## ElainePG

Izzybet said:


> I don't use the Colonil spray either, they don't stock it here and the post office won't allow for it to be posted... So I use the Woly waterproof spray that I use for my Uggs, so far it has worked fine. I am able to order the Colonil gel and do use that at well


Mulberry told me to just use the gel on the corners of my bag, and on the edges, if they were looking dried out. Not all over the bag. But that might just apply to wrinkled calf bags. They said that using the gel all over would be a problem because it would get into the "wrinkles" and make a mess. Does that mean when I get wrinkles on my face, I ought not to use face cream?:giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Mulberry told me to just use the gel on the corners of my bag, and on the edges, if they were looking dried out. Not all over the bag. But that might just apply to wrinkled calf bags. They said that using the gel all over would be a problem because it would get into the "wrinkles" and make a mess. Does that mean when I get wrinkles on my face, I ought not to use face cream?:giggles:



Hee hee! Just don't put the Collonil gel on your face, dear Elaine!  I have to use the gel all over the silky snake Lexies as the leather can dry out and "lift" where the scales have been hand cut. I certainly don't use them every day, but the gel helps to preserve their beauty!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee! Just don't put the Collonil gel on your face, dear Elaine!  I have to use the gel all over the silky snake Lexies as the leather can dry out and "lift" where the scales have been hand cut. I certainly don't use them every day, but the gel helps to preserve their beauty!



I knew I'd seen somebody saying that they did this! How much do you use at one time if you don't mind me asking? My SS bays is in Mulberry hospital and when I dropped her off the SA seemed alarmed that I'd been using gel to smooth the scales, I've been back and forth over this for literally months, some SAs say don't because the care card doesn't state to use it and it could cause damage, others say yes because it needs nourishing....most confusing.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> *Hee hee! Just don't put the Collonil gel on your face, dear Elaine!*  I have to use the gel all over the silky snake Lexies as the leather can dry out and "lift" where the scales have been hand cut. I certainly don't use them every day, but the gel helps to preserve their beauty!



You don't think so? Here I thought I had discovered something brilliant! I could sell it in Hollywood to all the movie stars, make a fortune, and spend my $$$ on Mulberry bags!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Douleur_exquise said:


> I knew I'd seen somebody saying that they did this! How much do you use at one time if you don't mind me asking? My SS bays is in Mulberry hospital and when I dropped her off the SA seemed alarmed that I'd been using gel to smooth the scales, I've been back and forth over this for literally months, *some SAs say don't because the care card doesn't state to use it and it could cause damage, others say yes because it needs nourishing....most confusing*.



I know *exactly* what you mean, Douleur! My SA said "no" on using the spray on my wrinkled calf Alexa, but email directly from the Mulberry site said "yes"... and so did the care card. I've decided to follow the advice of the Mulberry site and care card... the SA is here in the U.S., and while she has given me excellent service, I'm not sure how much she knows about the different leathers.

I do make sure to use the spray outdoors, and to spray very lightly (not soak the bag). I haven't needed to use the gel yet, though after I go through one winter, I'm sure it will be necessary.

There was a good article in the U.S. _Allure_ magazine this month (do you get that magazine in the U.K.?) about caring for leather shoes & bags. The basic message was, whichever product you decide to use, "less is more." The same for dry cleaning. That article said to invest in a steamer and if a piece of clothing is just wrinkled, but not dirty, steam it rather than sending it to the dry cleaner... the chemicals that the dry cleaner uses are very harsh, and if they are used too often, they can take the "finish" off the clothing. I bought myself a full-sized steamer for my birthday last year, so I was *very* happy to read that advice. By this time, what I have saved in dry cleaning bills has paid for the steamer twice over!


----------



## Mayfly285

Douleur_exquise said:


> I knew I'd seen somebody saying that they did this! How much do you use at one time if you don't mind me asking? My SS bays is in Mulberry hospital and when I dropped her off the SA seemed alarmed that I'd been using gel to smooth the scales, I've been back and forth over this for literally months, some SAs say don't because the care card doesn't state to use it and it could cause damage, others say yes because it needs nourishing....most confusing.



I definitely would use the Collonil gel on "silky snake" leather - but sparingly, going with the lie of the scales and paying attention to the corners of the bag. I don't use it every time she's out, but would probably do it just before she's stored away for any length of time. As Elaine says, don't soak it with gel or spray (I use this, too!) but just enough to nourish the leather and give it some protection.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

ElainePG said:


> I know *exactly* what you mean, Douleur! My SA said "no" on using the spray on my wrinkled calf Alexa, but email directly from the Mulberry site said "yes"... and so did the care card. I've decided to follow the advice of the Mulberry site and care card... the SA is here in the U.S., and while she has given me excellent service, I'm not sure how much she knows about the different leathers.
> 
> I do make sure to use the spray outdoors, and to spray very lightly (not soak the bag). I haven't needed to use the gel yet, though after I go through one winter, I'm sure it will be necessary.
> 
> There was a good article in the U.S. _Allure_ magazine this month (do you get that magazine in the U.K.?) about caring for leather shoes & bags. The basic message was, whichever product you decide to use, "less is more." The same for dry cleaning. That article said to invest in a steamer and if a piece of clothing is just wrinkled, but not dirty, steam it rather than sending it to the dry cleaner... the chemicals that the dry cleaner uses are very harsh, and if they are used too often, they can take the "finish" off the clothing. I bought myself a full-sized steamer for my birthday last year, so I was *very* happy to read that advice. By this time, what I have saved in dry cleaning bills has paid for the steamer twice over!



Agreed, I like to follow written instructions to the letter but I don't know if it's just case of miscommunication or if it really is not knowing until you have to try it yourself, which a lot of SAs might not have done. I've always used the spray but I think I've been fairly lucky as some of the leathers I've had until recently have been pretty much indestructible! 

We definitely do get Allure but moreso in bigger chain bookshops. Honestly I've heard such horror stories about dry cleaners that I try to do it as little as I can; I knew a guy who was having every single one of his suits dry cleaned on a rotating week by week basis and then couldn't figure out why they weren't lasting him more than 6 months at a time! I do try and stick to independent "green" ones but I just end up wearing the dry clean only things really sparingly.....like never :shame: 



Mayfly285 said:


> I definitely would use the Collonil gel on "silky snake" leather - but sparingly, going with the lie of the scales and paying attention to the corners of the bag. I don't use it every time she's out, but would probably do it just before she's stored away for any length of time. As Elaine says, don't soak it with gel or spray (I use this, too!) but just enough to nourish the leather and give it some protection.



Ahh, definitely doing it the right way then, thank you  The last SA said that the gel would just sink which made me think that it should be a reasonably heavy layer for it to sink?! I shall take the words of wiser and "in the know" ladies


----------



## ElainePG

Douleur_exquise said:


> Agreed, I like to follow written instructions to the letter but I don't know if it's just case of miscommunication or if it really is not knowing until you have to try it yourself, which a lot of SAs might not have done. I've always used the spray but I think I've been fairly lucky as some of the leathers I've had until recently have been pretty much indestructible!
> 
> We definitely do get Allure but moreso in bigger chain bookshops. Honestly I've heard such horror stories about dry cleaners that I try to do it as little as I can; *I knew a guy who was having every single one of his suits dry cleaned on a rotating week by week basis and then couldn't figure out why they weren't lasting him more than 6 months at a time!* I do try and stick to independent "green" ones but I just end up wearing the dry clean only things really sparingly.....like never :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, definitely doing it the right way then, thank you  The last SA said that the gel would just sink which made me think that it should be a reasonably heavy layer for it to sink?! I shall take the words of wiser and "in the know" ladies



That is *strange*! Can you imagine? What was he doing in his suits, that he needed them drycleaned every week?

Honestly, my steamer was the best birthday present I ever bought for myself! It's a full-sized one, and I keep it in a tucked-away corner of my office so it's always available. I wear a lot of silk scarves, so when I take of a scarf at night I hang it on a skirt hanger on the steamer and steam it before i go to sleep at night. The next morning, it's all dry and ready to fold and put away. I steam DH's cotton shirts if they're still fresh, just wrinkled... less to go to the laundry! And I steam the back of my skirts, where they get wrinkled. It's SO easy, I should have done it years ago!

DH and my Mom thought it was a bad idea... they thought it was a momentary impulse and it would just sit there. But they were wrong... I use it all the time, and I *never* use my iron any more! And, believe me, that's a *good* thing!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

ElainePG said:


> That is *strange*! Can you imagine? What was he doing in his suits, that he needed them drycleaned every week?
> 
> Honestly, my steamer was the best birthday present I ever bought for myself! It's a full-sized one, and I keep it in a tucked-away corner of my office so it's always available. I wear a lot of silk scarves, so when I take of a scarf at night I hang it on a skirt hanger on the steamer and steam it before i go to sleep at night. The next morning, it's all dry and ready to fold and put away. I steam DH's cotton shirts if they're still fresh, just wrinkled... less to go to the laundry! And I steam the back of my skirts, where they get wrinkled. It's SO easy, I should have done it years ago!
> 
> DH and my Mom thought it was a bad idea... they thought it was a momentary impulse and it would just sit there. But they were wrong... I use it all the time, and I *never* use my iron any more! And, believe me, that's a *good* thing!



 I think he just genuinely had no idea idea what he was doing in the slightest! Although saying that, if you don't know, you just don't know....Until a couple of years ago I had no idea that anything stating "hand wash only" actually meant *cold* hand wash. That one was an eye opener! 

You've certainly got it nailed!  Does it not take very long to heat up? I bought a steam cleaner last month and have only used it once as it takes 30 minutes to really get going and I'm not sure if it was worth the hassle....


----------



## ElainePG

Douleur_exquise said:


> I think he just genuinely had no idea idea what he was doing in the slightest! Although saying that, if you don't know, you just don't know....Until a couple of years ago I had no idea that anything stating "hand wash only" actually meant *cold* hand wash. That one was an eye opener!
> 
> You've certainly got it nailed!  Does it not take very long to heat up? I bought a steam cleaner last month and *have only used it once as it takes 30 minutes to really get going* and I'm not sure if it was worth the hassle....



*Thirty* minutes??? Yikes! I think there may be something wrong with your steamer. Mine takes 3 or 4 minutes to heat up. Is it too late to bring yours back to the shop? And make some loud squeaking noises?

*Does* "hand wash only" *always* mean cold water? I sometimes use lukewarm, if I think something needs it. Not a cashmere sweater, obviously, but something not quite as delicate. Have I been doing it wrong all these years????


----------



## fallaway

So, I've been going through my closet recently, trying to part with some styles that I don't really use. 

And as I got the the corner with the bags I stumbled across my brand new (oversized) Mulberry Alexa in Shiny Oak Leopard that just has been laying around since I got it. And now i'm considering to part from it. 

But the thing is, I can't find any information on previous sales on the bag and I'm not sure how popular it is as I can't really seem to find anybody who has it either. Is it a rare bag? 

What do you think? Should I sell? And if I sell, how much should I list it for?


----------



## remainsilly

fallaway said:


> So, I've been going through my closet recently, trying to part with some styles that I don't really use.
> 
> And as I got the the corner with the bags I stumbled across my brand new (oversized) Mulberry Alexa in Shiny Oak Leopard that just has been laying around since I got it. And now i'm considering to part from it.
> 
> But the thing is, I can't find any information on previous sales on the bag and I'm not sure how popular it is as I can't really seem to find anybody who has it either. Is it a rare bag?
> 
> What do you think? Should I sell? And if I sell, how much should I list it for?



http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/prod_2890181-Mulberry-Oversized-Alexa-in-Shiny-Oak-Leopard-SOLD.html
NPN sold a well-used one, listed @ £695--check link.
Not sure if rare, but animal prints are popular. Plus, os is being discontinued, I believe.
Good luck.


----------



## holleigh

fallaway said:


> So, I've been going through my closet recently, trying to part with some styles that I don't really use.
> 
> And as I got the the corner with the bags I stumbled across my brand new (oversized) Mulberry Alexa in Shiny Oak Leopard that just has been laying around since I got it. And now i'm considering to part from it.
> 
> But the thing is, I can't find any information on previous sales on the bag and I'm not sure how popular it is as I can't really seem to find anybody who has it either. Is it a rare bag?
> 
> What do you think? Should I sell? And if I sell, how much should I list it for?



a few ebay listings that might help ? x
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Izzy48

fallaway said:


> So, I've been going through my closet recently, trying to part with some styles that I don't really use.
> 
> And as I got the the corner with the bags I stumbled across my brand new (oversized) Mulberry Alexa in Shiny Oak Leopard that just has been laying around since I got it. And now i'm considering to part from it.
> 
> But the thing is, I can't find any information on previous sales on the bag and I'm not sure how popular it is as I can't really seem to find anybody who has it either. Is it a rare bag?
> 
> What do you think? Should I sell? And if I sell, how much should I list it for?



I have done the very thing you are considering doing and that is selling a new bag I have never used. If you do be prepared to lose money. However, I don't feel bad about it because I simply made a mistade(s) so I corrected it the best way I could. If you still like it keep it. If you don't or are not sure you want it. sell it. I haven't seen one in the US so it might be easy to sell. Good luck!


----------



## g41girl

Izzy48 said:


> I have done the very thing you are considering doing and that is selling a new bag I have never used. If you do be prepared to lose money. However, I don't feel bad about it because I simply made a mistade(s) so I corrected it the best way I could. If you still like it keep it. If you don't or are not sure you want it. sell it. I haven't seen one in the US so it might be easy to sell. Good luck!




Me too - but it had to be done - was impulse buy and now putting towards a classic oak Bayswater.


----------



## holleigh

Hi all .. been a bit quiet on here for a few days ?, so just checking in to see that everyone is ok .. dreadful weather in North West UK today & it's likely to be worse tomorrow !!! (really high winds & much rain) so I may have an "in the house - playing online" day ?!! hugs Holls


----------



## wee drop o bush

holleigh said:


> Hi all .. been a bit quiet on here for a few days ?, so just checking in to see that everyone is ok .. dreadful weather in North West UK today & it's likely to be worse tomorrow !!! (really high winds & much rain) so I may have an "in the house - playing online" day ?!! hugs Holls




Hiya Holleigh all ok here, hope all is well with you  I had family visiting so was busy with them. The forecast is bad for here too, although it's just dull and breezy at the minute.


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> Hi all .. been a bit quiet on here for a few days ?, so just checking in to see that everyone is ok .. dreadful weather in North West UK today & it's likely to be worse tomorrow !!! (really high winds & much rain) so I may have an "in the house - playing online" day ?!! hugs Holls




Hi to all!

Last week our weather was horrible with heavy rains and winds and flash flooding along with serious storms. It's cooler here now and the skies are a bit clearer so we are hoping for a better weather week. Hope everyone is well.  Missing hearing from Mollyd and Elvis.


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, everyone! All is quiet here in sunny California, except that the sun turned to fog and rain this afternoon.:rain: Not terrible, just a bit misty. Winter is definitely on its way! Time to make sure all the bags are waterproofed!


----------



## Slowhand

Keep safe in the bad weather that's on its way through . Special thoughts to the ladies who are MIA x


----------



## Mayfly285

Good afternoon, ladies!  We're in the throes of the tail end of Hurricane Gonzales here - hoping you all keep safe and well. xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies!  We're in the throes of the tail end of Hurricane Gonzales here - hoping you all keep safe and well. xx




Yes, I'm not going outside today apart from later this afternoon when I have to check the sheep. And even then it'll be as quick as I can make it :giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

Hope everyone did okay with the weather!


----------



## Mayfly285

It's "sunshine after the rain" here today, dear Izzy!  Hoping that all you lovely ladies are safe and well. xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Its rain after the storm here :giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Its rain after the storm here :giggles:



Hee hee!  I think you've put the mockers on our weather, wee drop; it's clouding over here now!


----------



## Mayfly285

Happy Birthday to Arsene Wenger: 65 today!


----------



## Izzy48

Happy everyone made it through the bad weather! It will be our first night of cool weather in the 30's so I suppose we may have some frost.


----------



## Slowhand

I wish they would leave the blessed clocks alone  5  a.m start on Sunday is too early in my book .


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slowhand said:


> I wish they would leave the blessed clocks alone  5  a.m start on Sunday is too early in my book .



It certainly is 
But wait...huh? 
You know that the clocks went back last night so that should have got an _additional_ hour in bed 
Please tell me that you didn't do what my friend once did and think it was fall forwards instead of fall back :giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, Mulberry ladies! I know I haven't been around lately, but I am (slowly) beginning to feel stronger... strong enough to look on the Mulberry site:giggles: and begin to plan for my next bag!

Now, the bag I'm thinking of is the *Blenheim Shoulder Bag*. Which looks very pretty when it's closed up, and has a convenient front pocket, but it seems to open in a very odd way! It doesn't zip, it doesn't flap, it just sort of... opens! Like a potato sack!

Do any of you own a Blenheim? Of have you looked at one and rejected it?

Help, if you have a chance? I will be going to the Mulberry shop in San Francisco in a few weeks, and would love to hear your opinions before I walk in the door and get "hooked" by a sales person!


----------



## ratrat

Morning!  Haven't been here for ~Ages!!  Hope everybody is well... 

Sun is shining, my body still gets hungry 1hour before the supposed meal time (no wonder I'm so rubbish with jet lag, can't cope even for 1hour difference lol).

^^ Morning Elaine, to me the Blenheim is half blood of Fendi Peekaboo, which I quite like.  It does 'drape' in nice way due to the lovely leather and I have weak spot on two tones so I did 'woo'ed and 'awww'ed in front of mirror last time I poped in M shop.   Didn't get it in the end, since I'm tote or messenger girl really.  Good luck with your decision!

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## ElainePG

ratrat said:


> Morning!  Haven't been here for ~Ages!!  Hope everybody is well...
> 
> Sun is shining, my body still gets hungry 1hour before the supposed meal time (no wonder I'm so rubbish with jet lag, can't cope even for 1hour difference lol).
> 
> ^^ Morning Elaine, to me the Blenheim is half blood of Fendi Peekaboo, which I quite like.  It does 'drape' in nice way due to the lovely leather and I have weak spot on two tones so I did 'woo'ed and 'awww'ed in front of mirror last time I poped in M shop.   Didn't get it in the end, since I'm tote or messenger girl really.  *Good luck with your decision!*
> 
> Have a nice day everybody



Thank you, *ratrat*! I love the two-tone also, but I'm looking at the all-black one, because that's something missing from my bag collection. Isn't that strange? With all my bags, I don't have a good-sized black one?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Hello, Mulberry ladies! I know I haven't been around lately, but I am (slowly) beginning to feel stronger... strong enough to look on the Mulberry site:giggles: and begin to plan for my next bag!
> 
> Now, the bag I'm thinking of is the *Blenheim Shoulder Bag*. Which looks very pretty when it's closed up, and has a convenient front pocket, but it seems to open in a very odd way! It doesn't zip, it doesn't flap, it just sort of... opens! Like a potato sack!
> 
> Do any of you own a Blenheim? Of have you looked at one and rejected it?
> 
> Help, if you have a chance? I will be going to the Mulberry shop in San Francisco in a few weeks, and would love to hear your opinions before I walk in the door and get "hooked" by a sales person!



Ukpandagirl commented about seeing the blenheim in this thread recently: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/celine-for-mulberry-884547.html
Hope it helps.

I was intrigued by the new shoulder bag version, also. Can't wait to see irl.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ukpandagirl commented about seeing the blenheim in this thread recently: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/celine-for-mulberry-884547.html
> Hope it helps.
> 
> I was intrigued by the new shoulder bag version, also. Can't wait to see irl.


Her comment about the lining was very interesting, *remainsilly*. Thanks for the link. It's interesting, because when I look at the Blenheim on the Mulberry site, it looks fine to me. But of course a photograph can't compare to seeing it IRL.

My Lexie has the "Mulberry Trees" lining, which I simply adore. I wish all their bags had it... it's too cute for words!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

ElainePG said:


> Hello, Mulberry ladies! I know I haven't been around lately, but I am (slowly) beginning to feel stronger... strong enough to look on the Mulberry site:giggles: and begin to plan for my next bag!
> 
> Now, the bag I'm thinking of is the *Blenheim Shoulder Bag*. Which looks very pretty when it's closed up, and has a convenient front pocket, but it seems to open in a very odd way! It doesn't zip, it doesn't flap, it just sort of... opens! Like a potato sack!
> 
> Do any of you own a Blenheim? Of have you looked at one and rejected it?
> 
> Help, if you have a chance? I will be going to the Mulberry shop in San Francisco in a few weeks, and would love to hear your opinions before I walk in the door and get "hooked" by a sales person!



I still own one. I don't have it here at the moment. The two flaps cross over each other and then you fasten it with a strap. I never really worn it. (Never ahum, sorry) So I can't tell you a lot about how it wears.

When it's new it is quite sturdy and I like the opening. But mine is the canvas version.
I personally think the strap is too short for comfortable shoulder wear. But I think that is a preference.







Pic because of bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Junkyardprinses said:


> I still own one. I don't have it here at the moment. The two flaps cross over each other and then you fasten it with a strap. I never really worn it. (Never ahum, sorry) So I can't tell you a lot about how it wears.
> 
> When it's new it is quite sturdy and I like the opening. But mine is the canvas version.
> I personally think the strap is too short for comfortable shoulder wear. But I think that is a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic because of bags!



Hmmm... is that a picture of your Blenheim? I'm looking at a very different bag! Maybe they have changed the bag recently, but kept the name? The bag I am looking at is this one, only in black.

But thank you for taking the time to answer my question!


----------



## Izzy48

Just dropped by to say hello and hope you all are well. Also want to show you my Alexa I bought in early spring and saved for fall. So nice to have a new Mulberry. Thanks to Elvis for recommending this color for me. I love it.


----------



## wulie

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... is that a picture of your Blenheim? I'm looking at a very different bag! Maybe they have changed the bag recently, but kept the name? The bag I am looking at is this one, only in black.
> 
> But thank you for taking the time to answer my question!


Yes, Mulberry are recycling names..... we've already had the Effie mark II and I'm sure there are others!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just dropped by to say hello and hope you all are well. Also want to show you my Alexa I bought in early spring and saved for fall. So nice to have a new Mulberry. Thanks to Elvis for recommending this color for me. I love it.


It's gorgeous, *Izzy*... and don't forget, you & I are bag twins! *Elvis* is responsible for yours; you are responsible for mine!


----------



## ElainePG

wulie said:


> Yes, *Mulberry are recycling names*..... we've already had the Effie mark II and I'm sure there are others!



Interesting!


----------



## Izzy48

Attached are pictures of my hand woven muga silk scarf  woven by Tisseranse in France. The gold tone muga silk is undyed in all its natural glory and the black muga silk is dyed. The softness is wonderful. Elaine, your advice on scarves was spot on for me. Many thanks!          





	

		
			
		

		
	
. 


If anyone is wondering why I had to attach my comments to another post, it's the only way I could attach a picture.I just updated my iPad and I wonder if it's something to do with the latest update? Sorry to have to do it this way.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Attached are pictures of my hand woven muga silk scarf  woven by Tisseranse in France. The gold tone muga silk is undyed in all its natural glory and the black muga silk is dyed. The softness is wonderful. Elaine, your advice on scarves was spot on for me. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793863
> View attachment 2793864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering why I had to attach my comments to another post, it's the only way I could attach a picture.I just updated my iPad and I wonder if it's something to do with the latest update? Sorry to have to do it this way.


It's just beautiful, *Izzy*! I'm so excited for you. The weaving is wonderful; I know a bit about weaving, because my Mom was an amateur weaver. She had a huge loom in our den/TV room (we didn't watch too much TV, LOL!).

The diagonal pattern is fabulous, and it's not easy to do... straight across is much easier.

It looks as though it will be snuggly and fashionable at the same time, for the colder weather. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Skater

Junkyardprinses said:


> I still own one. I don't have it here at the moment. The two flaps cross over each other and then you fasten it with a strap. I never really worn it. (Never ahum, sorry) So I can't tell you a lot about how it wears.
> 
> When it's new it is quite sturdy and I like the opening. But mine is the canvas version.
> I personally think the strap is too short for comfortable shoulder wear. But I think that is a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic because of bags!


Lovely old skool Blenheim!

So confusing when the names are reused and the bags are totally different...


----------



## ratrat

wulie said:


> Yes, Mulberry are recycling names..... we've already had the Effie mark II and I'm sure there are others!





Skater said:


> Lovely old skool Blenheim!
> 
> So confusing when the names are reused and the bags are totally different...



'Mine is really Mulberry Blenheim!'
'No, Mine is proper Blenheim!!  Yours isn't!!'


----------



## ratrat

Morning Happy sunny Halloween Friday!

Izzy that scarf is so gorgeous - it seems the weather getting cold now, I'm bringing out all my scarves...  Time to put away summer bags and bring winter bags forward as well.

Take care everybody don't catch cold  - thinking about missing tPFers too.. you know who you are if you are reading.

Right, off to most boring meeting


----------



## Mayfly285

Good morning, ladies! We did a day trip to London from Derbyshire yesterday and my black Somerset Satchel was nearly washed overboard on the boat from Tower Hill to Westminster! I dropped it, struggling to photograph the London Eye, just as a huge wave broke over the boat, through the gap, and began to suck her back towards the murky water! :O I've never moved so fast! She dried off perfectly in seconds (pebbled leather is fab!) so double disaster averted! :-[

Thinking of you all and wishing everyone a lovely weekend. XX


----------



## Mayfly285

Was it worth nearly losing my Somerset Satchel to the fish ..?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous, *Izzy*... and don't forget, you & I are bag twins! *Elvis* is responsible for yours; you are responsible for mine!



Yes, it's good to know you still love yours! So happy we both have one.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Was it worth nearly losing my Somerset Satchel to the fish ..?




Absolutely loved seeing your pictures!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely loved seeing your pictures!



Thank you, Izzy; I love yours too!  Those scarves are beautiful! How large are they? A propos the Blenheim, I was thinking of the old style one, too; I hadn't realised that Mulberry had "done an Effie" and recycled the name! Very confusing!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Just dropped by to say hello and hope you all are well. Also want to show you my Alexa I bought in early spring and saved for fall. So nice to have a new Mulberry. Thanks to Elvis for recommending this color for me. I love it.




I adore this Lexy, Izzy; so beautiful and the perfect colour and leather for Autumn, too!


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Was it worth nearly losing my Somerset Satchel to the fish ..?



Nice pics!
Your story made me very glad that I hosed-down everything with collonil waterstop again yesterday.


----------



## g41girl

Mayfly285 said:


> Was it worth nearly losing my Somerset Satchel to the fish ..?




Glad everything turned out fine - great photos BTW !


----------



## Junkyardprinses

wulie said:


> Yes, Mulberry are recycling names..... we've already had the Effie mark II and I'm sure there are others!



Oops! Sorry didn't know that! Thanks for telling me


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it's good to know you still love yours! *So happy we both have one*.


Me, too! Mine is all sprayed with Collonil and ready for the rain... which we had this morning! I think it will be a perfect winter-time bag. And did you know that I own the exact flats to match it? The toe cap is even gold, to match the soft gold hardware of the Lexie!


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies from the UK, please help!! Several years ago I bought a beautiful duffel coat in Scotland, I think, perhaps England. I do know the coat was made in England. Just not sure of the brand.  The coat no longer fits because I take  medication for rheumatoid arthritis which causes weight gain.  Anyway, can anyone recommend a brand which makes an excellent duffel coat? I want another red one and I also don't want one that weighs super heavy. It is important to me I get one made in the UK. Don't ask me why but the coat I had was such wonedrful quality and I would love another. The one brand I don't want is Burberry because I bought a Burberry for my daughter last year for Christmas and I didn't care for the quality. The coat cost over a $1000.00 and wrinkles terribly when she sits. 

Thanks to all


----------



## Izzy48

ratrat said:


> Morning Happy sunny Halloween Friday!
> 
> Izzy that scarf is so gorgeous - it seems the weather getting cold now, I'm bringing out all my scarves...  Time to put away summer bags and bring winter bags forward as well.
> 
> Take care everybody don't catch cold  - thinking about missing tPFers too.. you know who you are if you are reading.
> 
> Right, off to most boring meeting



Thank you Ratrat! Looks as if scarves will be needed where I live soon. On Monday the low will be int the 20's F plus we had a little snow. Did you guys get any?

Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! Mine is all sprayed with Collonil and ready for the rain... which we had this morning! I think it will be a perfect winter-time bag. And did you know that I own the exact flats to match it? The toe cap is even gold, to match the soft gold hardware of the Lexie!




Love those shoes!


----------



## g41girl

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies from the UK, please help!! Several years ago I bought a beautiful duffel coat in Scotland, I think, perhaps England. I do know the coat was made in England. Just not sure of the brand.  The coat no longer fits because I take  medication for rheumatoid arthritis which causes weight gain.  Anyway, can anyone recommend a brand which makes an excellent duffel coat? I want another red one and I also don't want one that weighs super heavy. It is important to me I get one made in the UK. Don't ask me why but the coat I had was such wonedrful quality and I would love another. The one brand I don't want is Burberry because I bought a Burberry for my daughter last year for Christmas and I didn't care for the quality. The coat cost over a $1000.00 and wrinkles terribly when she sits.
> 
> Thanks to all




Try Gloverall - Made in England - I saw a red one on their website

This company has been around for years - we all used to wear them to school in the 70's !

http://www.gloverall.com

Also John Lewis sell them.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies hope you are all well


----------



## wee drop o bush

g41girl said:


> Try Gloverall - Made in England - I saw a red one on their website
> 
> This company has been around for years - we all used to wear them to school in the 70's !
> 
> http://www.gloverall.com
> 
> Also John Lewis sell them.




Yes! 
I had one too, so did my mum. Fantastic coats


----------



## remainsilly

g41girl said:


> Try Gloverall - Made in England - I saw a red one on their website
> 
> This company has been around for years - we all used to wear them to school in the 70's !
> 
> http://www.gloverall.com
> 
> Also John Lewis sell them.



Wow, that's a memory touchstone! Doesn't Paddington wear this one?
When bound for U.K., I'm teased that I need tag similar to bear's pinned on my coat--"Please make sure that I've remembered to eat & wear gloves. Thank you."


----------



## Asbogirl

Gloverall is the blue chip for duffel coats. Almost makes me want to go out and buy one.....


----------



## g41girl

remainsilly said:


> Wow, that's a memory touchstone! Doesn't Paddington wear this one?
> 
> When bound for U.K., I'm teased that I need tag similar to bear's pinned on my coat--"Please make sure that I've remembered to eat & wear gloves. Thank you."




Lol ! 

Yes - he wears the duffle coat very well indeed.


----------



## Izzy48

A huge thank you for your Gloverall recommendation! The ironic thing is when I went to the web site I recognized the label and immediately knew it was the same brand I had previously owned. So, I have already ordered the red duffel and I can only I hope the sizing is right. It will be expensive to return for another size because the shipment to me was 30pounds. 

Anyway I am very happy so a big thank you!! 

An interesting note to me: I grew up spelling duffle with an le. My spelling corrector said it is duffel with an el.  So I thought I have spelled this wrong all my life???? In consulting an American English dictionary it is duffel in referring to a coat and duffle in referring to a bag. The English spelling according to what I read is duffle. How ridiculous when it seems to me the word should be duffle as in the English spelling. 

Again, thanks and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A huge thank you for your Gloverall recommendation! The ironic thing is when I went to the web site I recognized the label and immediately knew it was the same brand I had previously owned. So, I have already ordered the red duffel and I can only I hope the sizing is right. It will be expensive to return for another size because the shipment to me was 30pounds.
> 
> Anyway I am very happy so a big thank you!!
> 
> An interesting note to me: I grew up spelling duffle with an le. My spelling corrector said it is duffel with an el.  So I thought I have spelled this wrong all my life???? In consulting an American English dictionary it is duffel in referring to a coat and duffle in referring to a bag. The English spelling according to what I read is duffle. How ridiculous when it seems to me the word should be duffle as in the English spelling.
> 
> Again, thanks and I will let you know how it goes.


Good luck with your coat, Izzy! I am now being tempted by the red jacket version, rather than the full-length coat. Also in red, of course! Such a happy colour. And it looks like a blue-red... just right for you!

I remember wearing a duffle (duffel???) coat all the way through college and well beyond. Mine was a deep shade of burgundy, with horn buttons, and I just loved it. It was very much a style in the mid to late 1960s... I think we all went off to college with one! I know my DH remembers wearing one, also; his was Loden Green.


----------



## Fluffybee

Hello all. I have recently joined the community and have been catching up on all the posts people have made. There are some stunning bags owned by people on here, love them all.

I have, just this morning, ordered this to add to my collection, so thought it was about time I stopped messing about and actually started posting: 

Very excited 

PS. I tried to start a new thread, but a message came on the screen to tell me that I am not allowed. Any reasons for this? Thanks


----------



## Auntynitty

Hi there. 

I've been lurking for a while and am so grateful for all of the wise words of wisdom you guys have so kindly shared. 

I've been using a Seth for about seven years on and off, but recently became obsessed with getting a Bayswater. 

I took my OH to the New Bond Street store to show him the bag I was saving up for and he very generously bought it for me. There and then. I was giddy with glee, but had to restrain myself because it's not that kind of shop.

I've have sprayed it with Colonil, and the leather (chocolate nvt) went from soft to slightly stiffer and a little squeaky. I'd rather have that then waterspots.

What to do about preventing a saggy bottom? The liners didn't appeal and neither did a hard base. I found a piece of grey lightweight foam (which was actually the seat from Kanken rucksack) and cut it to shape. Bingo. Great job. 

I also undid a buckle, threaded a lanyard through the belt and did up the buckle. I now have a great keychain attached to the bag ( just like on my Orla Kiely) so no more lost keys.

I took a pic but cannot figure out how to post it on an iPad.

I thought I'd share my ideas with you as your tips have really helped me out.


----------



## remainsilly

Fluffybee said:


> Hello all. I have recently joined the community and have been catching up on all the posts people have made. There are some stunning bags owned by people on here, love them all.
> 
> I have, just this morning, ordered this to add to my collection, so thought it was about time I stopped messing about and actually started posting:
> 
> Very excited
> 
> PS. I tried to start a new thread, but a message came on the screen to tell me that I am not allowed. Any reasons for this? Thanks



Welcome & congrats.

I believe you must wait 5 days, after joining, to start new threads.


----------



## Avnol

Hi everyone am new here. Just purchased my first mulberry &#128515; it's a raspberry alexa. I was just wondering on the inside of my bag near the zip pocket, the mulberry tag has a little indentation on it and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on it for me please. X


----------



## remainsilly

Auntynitty said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and am so grateful for all of the wise words of wisdom you guys have so kindly shared.
> 
> I've been using a Seth for about seven years on and off, but recently became obsessed with getting a Bayswater.
> 
> I took my OH to the New Bond Street store to show him the bag I was saving up for and he very generously bought it for me. There and then. I was giddy with glee, but had to restrain myself because it's not that kind of shop.
> 
> I've have sprayed it with Colonil, and the leather (chocolate nvt) went from soft to slightly stiffer and a little squeaky. I'd rather have that then waterspots.
> 
> What to do about preventing a saggy bottom? The liners didn't appeal and neither did a hard base. I found a piece of grey lightweight foam (which was actually the seat from Kanken rucksack) and cut it to shape. Bingo. Great job.
> 
> I also undid a buckle, threaded a lanyard through the belt and did up the buckle. I now have a great keychain attached to the bag ( just like on my Orla Kiely) so no more lost keys.
> 
> I took a pic but cannot figure out how to post it on an iPad.
> 
> I thought I'd share my ideas with you as your tips have really helped me out.



Thanks for the ideas!
Interested in seeing pics.

I agree adjustment straps are great to hang things & organize--moved padlock cloche, because it bothered me on bays handle, onto outer side strap.

The collonil leather gel should help with that stiffness from spray. I use both on my bags.


----------



## ratrat

Fluffybee said:


> Hello all. I have recently joined the community and have been catching up on all the posts people have made. There are some stunning bags owned by people on here, love them all.
> 
> I have, just this morning, ordered this to add to my collection, so thought it was about time I stopped messing about and actually started posting:
> 
> Very excited
> 
> PS. I tried to start a new thread, but a message came on the screen to tell me that I am not allowed. Any reasons for this? Thanks



Hi, :welcome2: nice to meet you and congrats for such beautiful Bays to kick start!
Looking forward to reveal & mod pics.

I think you need to post certain numbers & being member for certain length of time - it will be soon released I'm sure, if you keep posting!!


----------



## ratrat

Auntynitty said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and am so grateful for all of the wise words of wisdom you guys have so kindly shared.
> 
> I've been using a Seth for about seven years on and off, but recently became obsessed with getting a Bayswater.
> 
> I took my OH to the New Bond Street store to show him the bag I was saving up for and he very generously bought it for me. There and then. I was giddy with glee, but had to restrain myself because it's not that kind of shop.
> 
> I've have sprayed it with Colonil, and the leather (chocolate nvt) went from soft to slightly stiffer and a little squeaky. I'd rather have that then waterspots.
> 
> What to do about preventing a saggy bottom? The liners didn't appeal and neither did a hard base. I found a piece of grey lightweight foam (which was actually the seat from Kanken rucksack) and cut it to shape. Bingo. Great job.
> 
> I also undid a buckle, threaded a lanyard through the belt and did up the buckle. I now have a great keychain attached to the bag ( just like on my Orla Kiely) so no more lost keys.
> 
> I took a pic but cannot figure out how to post it on an iPad.
> 
> I thought I'd share my ideas with you as your tips have really helped me out.



Hello there  what a lovely hubby you have!   Congrats to new Bays - there is some products available (see LabelsMostWanted site, at the very end, for example) or you can do DIY.  Great idea re. keys.

Looking forward to see the mod pics (hope you can work it out soon, sorry I dont' have Ipad - somebody please help!)!!!  Anyway Congrats again!


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank you to you both for the warm welcome, it's much appreciated and feels lovely to be amongst like minded individuals 

The bag should arrive within the next 5 to 6 days (I am in the Middle East), so as soon as it gets here, I shall do the grand unveiling... Cant wait!!


----------



## ratrat

Avnol said:


> Hi everyone am new here. Just purchased my first mulberry &#128515; it's a raspberry alexa. I was just wondering on the inside of my bag near the zip pocket, the mulberry tag has a little indentation on it and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on it for me please. X



Hello and nice to meet you too  it's a new members' day today!?

Huge congrats to great colour Lexy - re. tag, where/how did you purchase?  If you could post pics on the Authentication thread the ladies there will help, if you are worried.

Hope it will be sorted and you can enjoy the beauty!  Let us know...


----------



## ratrat

Hello to everybody else, hope you are having happy Monday 

As for me, soon to have flu jab this afternoon (eeeek) - thinking about it is the worst, I know but still!


----------



## Slowhand

A big  welcome to all the new ladies today -it's great to have you here


----------



## Slowhand

Hello Rattie x How's your arm ? Not feeling too :boxing: I hope .


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Hello Rattie x How's your arm ? Not feeling too :boxing: I hope .



Hi Slow, nice to catch you green (iykwim) it's heavy, I'm not sleeping on left side tonight...  Grrrr that means I have to face DH all the time... hmmm where are the ear plugs I wonder 

Everything all right at Slowhand's household, DS happy at Uni?  We are now in the long waiting game of UCAS offers & interviews & applicant's visit days (our DD choose all over the edges of UK for every direction, very thoughtfully!)

How's your handbag life going on??


----------



## Fluffybee

My parcel has been dispatched by Mulberry 

It left Somerset yesterday afternoon
It arrived in Germany late last night
t left Germany this morning
It arrived in Dubai this afternoon

Its but a mere 1 hours flight form Dubai to Muscat and yet UPS tells me that the parcel will be delivered to me by 18.00 TOMORROW!!!

I'm not sure if I can last that long!!! 

Does anyone else follow the progress of their M parcels online? Or is it just me, hehehe


----------



## ElainePG

Fluffybee said:


> My parcel has been dispatched by Mulberry
> 
> It left Somerset yesterday afternoon
> It arrived in Germany late last night
> t left Germany this morning
> It arrived in Dubai this afternoon
> 
> Its but a mere 1 hours flight form Dubai to Muscat and yet UPS tells me that the parcel will be delivered to me by 18.00 TOMORROW!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I can last that long!!!
> 
> *Does anyone else follow the progress of their M parcels online? Or is it just me*, hehehe



I *always* follow the tracking of *every* little goodie... even if it's just vitamins from drugstore.com! Right now I'm waiting for an Hermes scarf (bought via eBay) to arrive from Japan, and the seller (I do NOT know why!) did not send me a tracking number. 
- Therefore, I cannot track it. 
- Therefore, I am going *crazy*!!! 
I am sure it will arrive... he is a trusted tPF seller. But it was due yesterday at the latest. So I wrote to him, and this is what he wrote back:

"small packet may often be overdue. However, non-delivery is hardly experienced until now. Please already wait for a while."



I really can't complain... his English is better than my Japanese! But I will breathe much more easily when the scarf arrives!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I obsess about my M parcels and am like a hen on a hot plate till the courier arrives :giggles:
Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank goodness. Glad its not just me.....

When the UPS website said "On van for delivery" I was pacing the floor


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've been stood up by a good friend that I hadn't seen in ages and was really looking forward to having a gorgeous lunch and catch up with  
I don't know what's happened, I've tried calling & texting her. 
I had even got the afternoon off from feeding my sheep. I'm sitting here dressed up, hair & makeup nice and am just about to get changed to go out to the sheep after all :rain:


----------



## Avnol

Hi sorry for not replying sooner am away on holidays. I bought the mulberry alexa in the mulberry outlet store in kildare, Ireland. I tried to post the pic up but it won't post &#128530; it's like a zero indent or something that shape. Thank you for your help &#128512;


----------



## remainsilly

Avnol said:


> Hi sorry for not replying sooner am away on holidays. I bought the mulberry alexa in the mulberry outlet store in kildare, Ireland. I tried to post the pic up but it won't post &#128530; it's like a zero indent or something that shape. Thank you for your help &#128512;



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/0-00-stamped-substandard-bags-undeclared-ebay-listings-774581.html
Try thread above, may help.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> I've been stood up by a good friend that I hadn't seen in ages and was really looking forward to having a gorgeous lunch and catch up with
> I don't know what's happened, I've tried calling & texting her.
> I had even got the afternoon off from feeding my sheep. I'm sitting here dressed up, hair & makeup nice and am just about to get changed to go out to the sheep after all :rain:




Sorry that happened to you. Here's hoping nothing happened to her. It's disappointing to be "stood up"!


----------



## Fluffybee

ElainePG said:


> I *always* follow the tracking of *every* little goodie... even if it's just vitamins from drugstore.com! Right now I'm waiting for an Hermes scarf (bought via eBay) to arrive from Japan, and the seller (I do NOT know why!) did not send me a tracking number.
> - Therefore, I cannot track it.
> - Therefore, I am going *crazy*!!!
> I am sure it will arrive... he is a trusted tPF seller. But it was due yesterday at the latest. So I wrote to him, and this is what he wrote back:
> 
> "small packet may often be overdue. However, non-delivery is hardly experienced until now. Please already wait for a while."
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't complain... his English is better than my Japanese! But I will breathe much more easily when the scarf arrives!




Has your package arrived yet Elaine?? You must be climbing the walls


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Sorry that happened to you. Here's hoping nothing happened to her. It's disappointing to be "stood up"!




My friend thankfully is ok, she called me last night frantic to apologise, she's a nurse and at work yesterday they asked her at a busy moment if she could stay for a double shift. Under pressure she forgot and said yes,  it wasn't till she checked her phone after her shift that she realised, then she did call me straight away. Generally once someone I care about sincerely apologises then I forgive and forget about it, she's a dear friend whom I'm very fond of. I was just glad she was ok


----------



## ratrat

Afternoon ladies! 

LOL about waiting for the parcels to arrive, in the office I used to track it behind the spreadsheet and sometimes go down to the post room 10seconds after it's said delivered/signed 

Wee drop, glad everything was OK in the end, sorry for the experience though - next time will be double joy!

Nearly weekend


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> My friend thankfully is ok, she called me last night frantic to apologise, she's a nurse and at work yesterday they asked her at a busy moment if she could stay for a double shift. Under pressure she forgot and said yes,  it wasn't till she checked her phone after her shift that she realised, then she did call me straight away. Generally once someone I care about sincerely apologises then I forgive and forget about it, she's a dear friend whom I'm very fond of. I was just glad she was ok



Good news that all is well on both parts!! Working in a hospital situation is often stressful and I understand how it happened.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I know


----------



## rikkeprikke

Hello ladies  I have a question as I was discussing the interior of the Mulberry Bayswater with another bag lover today. 

Is is true that the brass disc is always attached to the pocket side of the bag - not on the opposite side where the width adjusting buckles are? I have an old oak Bayswater where the disc is attached to the pocket but I saw a bag online where the disc was on the same side as the buckles and it looks a little weird? AKA fake.


----------



## remainsilly

rikkeprikke said:


> Hello ladies  I have a question as I was discussing the interior of the Mulberry Bayswater with another bag lover today.
> 
> Is is true that the brass disc is always attached to the pocket side of the bag - not on the opposite side where the width adjusting buckles are? I have an old oak Bayswater where the disc is attached to the pocket but I saw a bag online where the disc was on the same side as the buckles and it looks a little weird? AKA fake.



If you question a specific bag, please post for ladies in authentication thread.
For general reference, check pics in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bayswater-pics-only-584110.html


----------



## ratrat

Quick hello from rat!

Ohh very quiet here, hope everybody is all right, just busy?   

May your gorgeous handbags be with you and giving you all the smile   Mine does, sitting next to me on the chair in the office - today it's Mulberry so I thought about coming here!

have a nice day


----------



## Fluffybee

My Anthony is sat on the chair next to me at work also  

In the middle of a trauma (as posted on my raspberry Bayswater thread), trying to currently devise a plan 

All is well here though. The sun is shining and the I'm perusing this Forum - what could go wrong?


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, all! Has everyone seen the Mulberry Christmas ad? Just in case anyone has missed it, here's the link. Good for a giggle! :giggles:

(Hint: be sure the volume is turned up on your computer, or you'll miss a few key lines.)

http://www.mulberry.com/us/collecti...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=101114USW


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Hello, all! Has everyone seen the Mulberry Christmas ad? Just in case anyone has missed it, here's the link. Good for a giggle! :giggles:
> 
> (Hint: be sure the volume is turned up on your computer, or you'll miss a few key lines.)
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/collecti...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=101114USW



That is without question one of the best commercials I have seen in a long time!! Absolutely have to laugh and I say go grandma!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> That is without question one of the best commercials I have seen in a long time!! Absolutely have to laugh and I say go grandma!!!!!




This^ :lolots:


----------



## Skater

I think the ad brings out the Mulberry character that felt like it had disappeared under the previous CEO. Hope it signals a return to form!


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> I think the ad brings out the Mulberry character that felt like it had disappeared under the previous CEO. Hope it signals a return to form!


"It's a unicorn." :lolots:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Skater said:


> I think the ad brings out the Mulberry character that felt like it had disappeared under the previous CEO. Hope it signals a return to form!




Yes! I hope so too


----------



## Izzy48

Just want to say hello to everyone. Cold air has stopped by to visit us in Tennessee, USA, and it is unusually cold for us at this time of year. A huge thanks to all who recommended the Gloverall. It is a super nice coat and the red is beautiful. I know I will enjoy it for years. Also, I pulled my aubergine Mulberry Bayswater from the closet to carry and it is like looking at a new bag since I haven't used it since late spring. It smells great as well.  This afternoon I am leaving on a road trip with my niece to pick up her 8 year old rescued Boston Terrier. She is so excited to get her and I am proud of her for being willing to adopt an older dog who has been mistreated by some horrible person. Wish us luck!!

A wonderful day to all!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> Just want to say hello to everyone. Cold air has stopped by to visit us in Tennessee, USA, and it is unusually cold for us at this time of year. A huge thanks to all who recommended the Gloverall. It is a super nice coat and the red is beautiful. I know I will enjoy it for years. Also, I pulled my aubergine Mulberry Bayswater from the closet to carry and it is like looking at a new bag since I haven't used it since late spring. It smells great as well.  This afternoon I am leaving on a road trip with my niece to pick up her 8 year old rescued Boston Terrier. She is so excited to get her and I am proud of her for being willing to adopt an older dog who has been mistreated by some horrible person. Wish us luck!!
> 
> A wonderful day to all!




Awww! Bless you both for adopting an older rescue dog   &#127775;
I'm glad you are pleased with your red duffle coat


----------



## g41girl

Skater said:


> I think the ad brings out the Mulberry character that felt like it had disappeared under the previous CEO. Hope it signals a return to form!




Funny I thought that too !


----------



## Izzy48

g41girl said:


> Funny I thought that too !




I agree and I have felt like doing the same when opening my Mulberry dust covers.


----------



## g41girl

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww! Bless you both for adopting an older rescue dog   &#127775;
> I'm glad you are pleased with your red duffle coat




Great news about rescue dog. Please keep us posted !  

I was telling hubby about the duffle coat story - he had an airforce blue one. 

That's great you got the red one you wanted !


----------



## g41girl

Izzy48 said:


> Just want to say hello to everyone. Cold air has stopped by to visit us in Tennessee, USA, and it is unusually cold for us at this time of year. A huge thanks to all who recommended the Gloverall. It is a super nice coat and the red is beautiful. I know I will enjoy it for years. Also, I pulled my aubergine Mulberry Bayswater from the closet to carry and it is like looking at a new bag since I haven't used it since late spring. It smells great as well.  This afternoon I am leaving on a road trip with my niece to pick up her 8 year old rescued Boston Terrier. She is so excited to get her and I am proud of her for being willing to adopt an older dog who has been mistreated by some horrible person. Wish us luck!!
> 
> A wonderful day to all!







g41girl said:


> Great news about rescue dog. Please keep us posted !
> 
> I was telling hubby about the duffle coat story - he had an airforce blue one.
> 
> That's great you got the red one you wanted !




Just learning how to do quotes & multi-quotes so bear with me please !


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> "It's a unicorn." :lolots:


I know! I loved that, too... the sappy way he says it, as though he's King Tut or something!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I agree and I have felt like doing the same when opening my Mulberry dust covers.


Me too, *Izzy*! I just took my Alexa out of its dust cover yesterday, to give it one final spray "for luck" before our trip to San Francisco, and I wanted to jump up & down all over again!

I'll be visiting a Mulberry boutique for the very first time... *so* excited!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just want to say hello to everyone. Cold air has stopped by to visit us in Tennessee, USA, and it is unusually cold for us at this time of year. A huge thanks to all who recommended the Gloverall. It is a super nice coat and the red is beautiful. I know I will enjoy it for years. Also, I pulled my aubergine Mulberry Bayswater from the closet to carry and it is like looking at a new bag since I haven't used it since late spring. It smells great as well.  This afternoon I am leaving on a road trip with my niece to pick up her 8 year old rescued Boston Terrier. She is so excited to get her and I am proud of her for being willing to adopt an older dog who has been mistreated by some horrible person. Wish us luck!!
> 
> A wonderful day to all!


Safe travels, Izzy, and *isn't* your niece special to be willing to adopt an older dog.

How horrible to think that someone would mistreat a dog. It doesn't bear thinking of. You *and* your niece deserve a hug.


----------



## g41girl

Has anyone been to the House of Fraser Mulberry VIP events ?

If so, are they worth going to ?


----------



## Bags4beauty

Hi everyone

I wasn't really sure where to post this question - I tried searching but couldn't find anything on this subject, so figured that the ladies on the mulberry chat thread would be experts on Mulberry  So hope you can help.

I'm looking to buy a small Del Rey in glossy goat deer brown, but how high maintenance is this type of leather? Where I live it rains a great deal and the winters are often quite cold, so it would be a shame if it got too stained from the harsh weather.

I'm going to be using it as an everyday bag so it's best if it's not toooo high maintenance 

Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I wasn't really sure where to post this question - I tried searching but couldn't find anything on this subject, so figured that the ladies on the mulberry chat thread would be experts on Mulberry  So hope you can help.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a small Del Rey in glossy goat deer brown, but how high maintenance is this type of leather? Where I live it rains a great deal and the winters are often quite cold, so it would be a shame if it got too stained from the harsh weather.
> 
> I'm going to be using it as an everyday bag so it's best if it's not toooo high maintenance
> 
> Thank you!



This thread's about a bayswater, but discusses goat vs. nvt leather: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/glossy-goat-or-nvt-bayswater-885651.html
And mulberry shopping subforum may be useful.
Thanks.


----------



## Bags4beauty

remainsilly said:


> This thread's about a bayswater, but discusses goat vs. nvt leather: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/glossy-goat-or-nvt-bayswater-885651.html
> And mulberry shopping subforum may be useful.
> Thanks.



Thank you! I will try and see if I can find an answer there


----------



## holleigh

Hi B4B .. my 'Lexi is Glossy Goat & I just love it (the bag & the leather !!) .. she's "treated" but I don't baby her & she's out in all weathers (mostly rain .. I live in a very rainy area !), carried nearly every day & still looks like new xx's Holls

ps .. Hi everyone, hope you're all well ? xx's


----------



## Bags4beauty

holleigh said:


> Hi B4B .. my 'Lexi is Glossy Goat & I just love it (the bag & the leather !!) .. she's "treated" but I don't baby her & she's out in all weathers (mostly rain .. I live in a very rainy area !), carried nearly every day & still looks like new xx's Holls
> 
> 
> 
> ps .. Hi everyone, hope you're all well ? xx's




Thank you for that  i also live in a very rainy country so it's very important that it doesn't need too much babying.


----------



## Izzy48

My latest purchase from Hannah. A beautiful Double Zip Bayswater in red. Yes, I really did purchase two of these, one in black and one in red. What can I say? The bag is me. 


Also, a picture of my niece Claire with her adopted Boston Terrier, 8 year old Mia Bella. She was so afraid in this picture as it was made very late after hours of driving in ice and snow. Mia has already made progress and we are hoping for the best. To have been used as a breeder dog and to have been hungry all her life she is doing well and is progressing but there is much to do before she really trusts.  Such a sweet disposition.


----------



## Izzy48

Bags4beauty said:


> Thank you for that  i also live in a very rainy country so it's very important that it doesn't need too much babying.



Glossy goat is my favorite leather and does well in bad weather. You'll love it.


----------



## Bags4beauty

Izzy48 said:


> Glossy goat is my favorite leather and does well in bad weather. You'll love it.




And I just found out that it actually isn't goat, but grainy print. That doesn't have the same durability or sturdyness in order to keep the shape, right? 
It's a small del rey, so dont know how much it actually CAN slouch 
Any advice and experience would be really great, as there doesn't seem to be much info on this


----------



## remainsilly

Bags4beauty said:


> And I just found out that it actually isn't goat, but grainy print. That doesn't have the same durability or sturdyness in order to keep the shape, right?
> It's a small del rey, so dont know how much it actually CAN slouch
> Any advice and experience would be really great, as there doesn't seem to be much info on this



Here are a couple threads I found:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-to-buy-855332.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/large-del-rey-has-gone-saggy-you-happy-824881.html

Maybe they'll help. Or, just search for, "del rey deer brown grainy print," to find more.
I believe the small del rey has less slouch-factor than larger versions.
Thanks.


----------



## ElainePG

Bags4beauty said:


> And I just found out that it actually isn't goat, but grainy print. That doesn't have the same durability or sturdyness in order to keep the shape, right?
> It's a small del rey, so dont know how much it actually CAN slouch
> Any advice and experience would be really great, as there doesn't seem to be much info on this


Wait... *WHAT*? Grainy goat isn't goat???????


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Wait... *WHAT*? Grainy goat isn't goat???????


I think grainy print is calf leather (someone will correct me if not). Glossy goat is definitely goat!!


----------



## Skater

Bags4beauty said:


> And I just found out that it actually isn't goat, but grainy print. That doesn't have the same durability or sturdyness in order to keep the shape, right?
> It's a small del rey, so dont know how much it actually CAN slouch
> Any advice and experience would be really great, as there doesn't seem to be much info on this


I have this bag in black goat leather and in slate blue grainy print - haven't used the grainy print one much, but it does look more prone to a bit of slouch. As you say, it's a small bag - and the base should also prevent too much slouching. I use a bag liner in mine and it's fine. Both are lovely bags, but I have a slight preference for the goat leather personally...


----------



## Bags4beauty

Skater said:


> I think grainy print is calf leather (someone will correct me if not). Glossy goat is definitely goat!!




I think that's correct


----------



## Bags4beauty

Skater said:


> I have this bag in black goat leather and in slate blue grainy print - haven't used the grainy print one much, but it does look more prone to a bit of slouch. As you say, it's a small bag - and the base should also prevent too much slouching. I use a bag liner in mine and it's fine. Both are lovely bags, but I have a slight preference for the goat leather personally...




That was what i thought. It's such a nice bag but I think i looks best in it's structured shape.


----------



## Skater

Bags4beauty said:


> That was what i thought. It's such a nice bag but I think i looks best in it's structured shape.


Grainy print is still gorgeous - don't be put off if you love the style - a bag liner should sort out any slouching...

Not that I am encouraging any purchases, you understand


----------



## Izzy48

Skater said:


> Grainy print is still gorgeous - don't be put off if you love the style - a bag liner should sort out any slouching...
> 
> Not that I am encouraging any purchases, you understand



I have both, grainy print and goat and have had no problems with either.


----------



## aerinha

Looks like my bays sold!  Not fully celebrating yet though.  It sold once before from this consigner, the lay a way fell through and they never told me . I found out while window shopping on their site two weeks later.

Assuming it really did go, the timing is perfect, I was just bad on *bay today.


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Looks like my bays sold!  Not fully celebrating yet though.  It sold once before from this consigner, the lay a way fell through and they never told me . I found out while window shopping on their site two weeks later.
> 
> Assuming it really did go, the timing is perfect, *I was just bad on *bay today.*



How bad?????


----------



## Bags4beauty

Skater said:


> Grainy print is still gorgeous - don't be put off if you love the style - a bag liner should sort out any slouching...
> 
> Not that I am encouraging any purchases, you understand




I know it really is.... But then again so is the goat. Desicions desicions...!


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> How bad?????



For me not super bad, it was a great price on an almost new sdr in black if all is as it should be. But I am supposed to be saving for both a new car in spring and next year's vacation.


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> For me not super bad, it was a great price on an almost new sdr in black if all is as it should be. But I am supposed to be saving for both a new car in spring and next year's vacation.


What's an sdr?


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> What's an sdr?


Small Del Rey. Lovely bag


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Small Del Rey. Lovely bag


I just looked it up. It is a *lovely* bag. Congrats, and I hope it arrives safely and in beautiful condition.


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> I just looked it up. It is a *lovely* bag. Congrats, and I hope it arrives safely and in beautiful condition.



Thanks! It is my fave of their bags.  Supposed to arrive Friday.


----------



## aerinha

Need some advice. Consigning a bag and was offered a cash buy out. Buy price is less than I paid but will result in a lot of money right away (not in need of fast cash just not a fan of the waiting game).  If I take it, I get $2000 now, no more no less

If I keep it as a consignment they want to list the bag at twice that amount which is way more than I paid as I bought it used. It could sell and I could pocket all or most of what I paid once their commission is deducted or it could sit for weeks, have to drop price and wind up with $2000 or less

What would you do?


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Need some advice. Consigning a bag and was offered a cash buy out. Buy price is less than I paid but will result in a lot of money right away (not in need of fast cash just not a fan of the waiting game).  If I take it, I get $2000 now, no more no less
> 
> If I keep it as a consignment they want to list the bag at twice that amount which is way more than I paid as I bought it used. It could sell and I could pocket all or most of what I paid once their commission is deducted or it could sit for weeks, have to drop price and wind up with $2000 or less
> 
> What would you do?


That's a tough decision! Is it an unusual bag? One that is highly sought-after? If so, that would make me think you should let it sit with them and hope it will sell quickly.

Also, how well do you know the seller? Do their items seem to move quickly? That's would be another reason to leave it with them, instead of taking the $$$ up front.

But I know there are other members of this thread who consign items often... I'm sure they will give better suggestions than I will. These are just the two things that occurred to me. Good luck!


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> That's a tough decision! Is it an unusual bag? One that is highly sought-after? If so, that would make me think you should let it sit with them and hope it will sell quickly.
> 
> Also, how well do you know the seller? Do their items seem to move quickly? That's would be another reason to leave it with them, instead of taking the $$$ up front.
> 
> But I know there are other members of this thread who consign items often... I'm sure they will give better suggestions than I will. These are just the two things that occurred to me. Good luck!



I consigned with them before and they started it a bit high, to allow wiggle room I suppose.  It sat for half of its 90 day stay, had one offer that was rescinded and then seller mentioned lowering price, which worked.  

If this bag sells for slightly less than asking I make out much better, but if they have to knock 20% off like last time I will be back at what they are offering me now.


----------



## Skater

aerinha said:


> I consigned with them before and they started it a bit high, to allow wiggle room I suppose.  It sat for half of its 90 day stay, had one offer that was rescinded and then seller mentioned lowering price, which worked.
> 
> If this bag sells for slightly less than asking I make out much better, but if they have to knock 20% off like last time I will be back at what they are offering me now.


Is it a really popular bag - or more of a niche one? If it's not a) super popular, or b) rare and sought-after, it might be worth taking the cash. Hard to say without knowing more - particularly about the local market for Mulberry...

Good luck, and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Fluffybee

Nowt to do with owt, but that puppy on the front page of the M.website is adorable!!!


----------



## holleigh

oops ! wrong place .. sorry xx's


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi,
Just after a bit of advice if anyone could help please, yesterday I placed a phone order with mulberry in the us to buy a medium lily which had sold out in this country, I got an email that evening saying the card hadn't gone through but when I checked my bank it said "pending" and the money had gone, I emailed the SA back and she said that it definitely hadn't gone through but she would hold the bag untill today, I've been into my bank and they said it's just taking time to clear, 

Is this normal for overseas transactions? Have I "technically purchased" the bag, can anyone shed any light on this for me? Thanks x 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dovey123

Glad to have you back PF


----------



## BraatjeB

handbagahholic said:


> Hi,
> Just after a bit of advice if anyone could help please, yesterday I placed a phone order with mulberry in the us to buy a medium lily which had sold out in this country, I got an email that evening saying the card hadn't gone through but when I checked my bank it said "pending" and the money had gone, I emailed the SA back and she said that it definitely hadn't gone through but she would hold the bag untill today, I've been into my bank and they said it's just taking time to clear,
> 
> Is this normal for overseas transactions? Have I "technically purchased" the bag, can anyone shed any light on this for me? Thanks x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hi, this happened to me several times while making credit card payments to overseas destinations. The money would be gone from my account, but didn't show up yet on the receiver's end. Once it took a whole week. In that time your money just 'hangs' somewhere between banks or something like that (I think the bank of the receiver just likes to hold on to it for a couple of days for interest purposes). Anyway, it always worked out well for me. It probably will for you too. Will you do a reveal when the bag is in?


----------



## handbagahholic

BraatjeB said:


> Hi, this happened to me several times while making credit card payments to overseas destinations. The money would be gone from my account, but didn't show up yet on the receiver's end. Once it took a whole week. In that time your money just 'hangs' somewhere between banks or something like that (I think the bank of the receiver just likes to hold on to it for a couple of days for interest purposes). Anyway, it always worked out well for me. It probably will for you too. Will you do a reveal when the bag is in?




Thanks for your reply  the transaction has been completed...finally. I certainly will I can't wait I'm so excited!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Hi lovely ladies Hope you are all well!

Am waiting on confirmation that Bicester are participating in the 20% off event this friday in search for my xmas present, I'm going to make the trip if so as i have the code ready and waiting to be scanned!.... i really hope to bump into one of you ladies there!? X


----------



## DanielleS19

evening ladies!  do any of you know if any kind of black friday discounts will be offered this weekend or certain lines being reduced on M.com? or any discount codes going it would be a great help I'm after a oak bayswater and a matching continental purse for chistmas, i know Selfridges are doing 20% as usual


----------



## BraatjeB

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks for your reply  the transaction has been completed...finally. I certainly will I can't wait I'm so excited!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Yay, great news! Good for you, can't want for the reveal!


----------



## ElainePG

Fluffybee said:


> Nowt to do with owt, but that puppy on the front page of the M.website is *adorable*!!!



He is! And there are several other pictures of dogs with bags, scattered here and there. I love the one with the dog who has his head stuck inside the tote. I assume they put a doggy biscuit in there?


----------



## Mayfly285

Hi ladies, Just to let you know that my beloved Mum died yesterday afternoon.  I'm feeling rather stunned and numb atm, but things have to be done so I'm keeping busy.  At least she's not suffering any more.  Thank you for all your good wishes over the past months. XX


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know that my beloved Mum died yesterday afternoon.  I'm feeling rather stunned and numb atm, but things have to be done so I'm keeping busy.  At least she's not suffering any more.  Thank you for all your good wishes over the past months. XX


Oh, *mayfly*, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. There really are no words... but know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know that my beloved Mum died yesterday afternoon.  I'm feeling rather stunned and numb atm, but things have to be done so I'm keeping busy.  At least she's not suffering any more.  Thank you for all your good wishes over the past months. XX




Mayfly, you have my deepest sympathy. I also felt shocked and numb even knowing the time was so short. I wish I could help.


----------



## Izzy48

DanielleS19 said:


> evening ladies!  do any of you know if any kind of black friday discounts will be offered this weekend or certain lines being reduced on M.com? or any discount codes going it would be a great help I'm after a oak bayswater and a matching continental purse for chistmas, i know Selfridges are doing 20% as usual




I doubt it in the States because Mulberry had a private sale for 40% off a few things and 30% off most other things. I bought Christmas, birthday and other gifts so my bill is shocking. Today 3 large white boxes arrived. It shocked me even though I knew what I had ordered.


----------



## handbagahholic

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know that my beloved Mum died yesterday afternoon.  I'm feeling rather stunned and numb atm, but things have to be done so I'm keeping busy.  At least she's not suffering any more.  Thank you for all your good wishes over the past months. XX




Mayfly I am so sorry! It's such an awful thing to go through, like you said she's not in pain anymore and I hope that brings you some comfort at this time, biggest hugs xxx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## holleigh

Oh Mayfly, so very sad for you .. big cyber hug from me & always here if you need a shoulder xx's Holls


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *mayfly*, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. There really are no words... but know that you are in my thoughts.


 


Izzy48 said:


> Mayfly, you have my deepest sympathy. I also felt shocked and numb even knowing the time was so short. I wish I could help.


 


handbagahholic said:


> Mayfly I am so sorry! It's such an awful thing to go through, like you said she's not in pain anymore and I hope that brings you some comfort at this time, biggest hugs xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


holleigh said:


> Oh Mayfly, so very sad for you .. big cyber hug from me & always here if you need a shoulder xx's Holls


 
Thank you all so much, ladies; it's truly very much appreciated.  She was 91, and becoming increasingly frail and poorly, but it was still a dreadful shock.  My eldest daughter, who is 11, tried to comfort me by saying, "It was for the best, Mummy.  Who do you think will greet her first at the Rainbow Bridge?"  I suddenly thought of all the people and animals she had loved in her life and it made me smile through my tears.  


So - onwards and upwards.  Your "bag" posts are cheering me up no end and, by amazing coincidence, a pre-loved beauty arrived yesterday that my Mum would have adored.  I'll reveal her in due course ...


Much love to you all.  XXX


----------



## handbagahholic

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you all so much, ladies; it's truly very much appreciated.  She was 91, and becoming increasingly frail and poorly, but it was still a dreadful shock.  My eldest daughter, who is 11, tried to comfort me by saying, "It was for the best, Mummy.  Who do you think will greet her first at the Rainbow Bridge?"  I suddenly thought of all the people and animals she had loved in her life and it made me smile through my tears.
> 
> 
> So - onwards and upwards.  Your "bag" posts are cheering me up no end and, by amazing coincidence, a pre-loved beauty arrived yesterday that my Mum would have adored.  I'll reveal her in due course ...
> 
> 
> Much love to you all.  XXX




No matter how prepared you may think you are it always comes as a shock, what a lovely thing for your daughter to say  so sweet, last week we lost my grandma and talking to her the evening she passed we asked if she was with my mum and grandad in wales And she smiled, which brought such. Comfort although it's hard I know she's happy where she is you've been in my thoughts today Mayfly xxx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you all so much, ladies; it's truly very much appreciated.  She was 91, and becoming increasingly frail and poorly, but it was still a dreadful shock.  My eldest daughter, who is 11, tried to comfort me by saying, "It was for the best, Mummy.  Who do you think will greet her first at the Rainbow Bridge?"  I suddenly thought of all the people and animals she had loved in her life and it made me smile through my tears.
> 
> 
> So - onwards and upwards.  Your "bag" posts are cheering me up no end and, by amazing coincidence, a pre-loved beauty arrived yesterday that my Mum would have adored.  I'll reveal her in due course ...
> 
> 
> Much love to you all.  XXX



Oh Mayfly so sorry to hear of your loss, thoughts are with you and your family. Such a lovely positive thought from your daughter as well. Take care x x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know that my beloved Mum died yesterday afternoon.  I'm feeling rather stunned and numb atm, but things have to be done so I'm keeping busy.  At least she's not suffering any more.  Thank you for all your good wishes over the past months. XX



So sorry to hear that mayfly. Sending virtual hugs and condolences to you and your family.


----------



## skyqueen

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you all so much, ladies; it's truly very much appreciated.  She was 91, and becoming increasingly frail and poorly, but it was still a dreadful shock.  My eldest daughter, who is 11, tried to comfort me by saying, "It was for the best, Mummy.  Who do you think will greet her first at the Rainbow Bridge?"  I suddenly thought of all the people and animals she had loved in her life and it made me smile through my tears.
> 
> 
> So - onwards and upwards.  Your "bag" posts are cheering me up no end and, by amazing coincidence, a pre-loved beauty arrived yesterday that my Mum would have adored.  I'll reveal her in due course ...
> 
> 
> Much love to you all.  XXX




Out of the mouths of babes....
Sending you thoughts and prayers, dear Mayfly.


----------



## NY2005

Sorry to hear of your loss. Deepest condolences to you and your family Mayfly.


----------



## ImeldaM

So sorry to hear your news Mayfly. Focus on the happy memories and remember your lovely mother with a smile. Sending a virtual hug. xx


----------



## handbagahholic

Feeling pants today ladies, we had my beautiful grandmas funeral today which was so hard!  and I woke up with the start of a cold as well which has really taken hold now! I expected a delivery here when I got home but it's still in the sorting office :/ so hopefully getting that tomorrow 

How are you mayfly? Your in my thoughts x

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone ever post pictures of themselves with their new Mulberry bags on this thread? Would it be rude of me to show off me carrying my new Blenheim? I don't want to do anything "against the rules"...


----------



## Mayfly285

handbagahholic said:


> No matter how prepared you may think you are it always comes as a shock, what a lovely thing for your daughter to say  so sweet, last week we lost my grandma and talking to her the evening she passed we asked if she was with my mum and grandad in wales And she smiled, which brought such. Comfort although it's hard I know she's happy where she is you've been in my thoughts today Mayfly xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you so much, dear handbagahholic; my thoughts are with you and your family, too.  I'm trying hard to remember that she was, when in good health, a lively, funny and optimistic lady who had a wonderful sense of humour, even in difficult times.  I need to remember the good years, not the last couple of months.


Take care, and sending you virtual hugs xxx


----------



## Mayfly285

Douleur_exquise said:


> Oh Mayfly so sorry to hear of your loss, thoughts are with you and your family. Such a lovely positive thought from your daughter as well. Take care x x


 


CPrincessUK said:


> So sorry to hear that mayfly. Sending virtual hugs and condolences to you and your family.


 


skyqueen said:


> Out of the mouths of babes....
> Sending you thoughts and prayers, dear Mayfly.


 


NY2005 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Deepest condolences to you and your family Mayfly.


 


ImeldaM said:


> So sorry to hear your news Mayfly. Focus on the happy memories and remember your lovely mother with a smile. Sending a virtual hug. xx


 
Thank you all for your lovely thoughts, ladies; I'm keeping busy with the arrangements and trying to focus on the positive memories.  It's a shame that she only moved near to us in March, but my girls adored her and we always visited her en route to the south coast and during school holidays.  At 91, I can accept that her time had come; my thoughts are with the family of the Australian cricketer, Phillip Hughes, who surely never imagined that he would be taken from them so soon in such a freak accident.  Life is fraught with dangers everywhere; if nothing else, it makes you focus on making the most of life.  Carpe diem.


Bless you all and have a lovely weekend. XX


----------



## Mayfly285

handbagahholic said:


> Feeling pants today ladies, we had my beautiful grandmas funeral today which was so hard!  and I woke up with the start of a cold as well which has really taken hold now! I expected a delivery here when I got home but it's still in the sorting office :/ so hopefully getting that tomorrow
> 
> How are you mayfly? Your in my thoughts x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Hello handbagahholic; I tried to send you a personal message but your inbox is full! 


I hope you're feeling better today; you really don't need a cold on top of everything.  Make yourself a strong hot toddy, sit by the fire and read a book or watch a favourite film - or enjoy the mysterious delivery you were expecting yesterday!


Take care of yourself.  Sending you a big hug ... XXX


----------



## handbagahholic

Mayfly285 said:


> Hello handbagahholic; I tried to send you a personal message but your inbox is full!
> 
> 
> I hope you're feeling better today; you really don't need a cold on top of everything.  Make yourself a strong hot toddy, sit by the fire and read a book or watch a favourite film - or enjoy the mysterious delivery you were expecting yesterday!
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself.  Sending you a big hug ... XXX




Thank you love, I've just cleared my inbox  I'm feeling abit better, i find it's always worse in the morning and evening, just about to go for a walk To clear my head abit then going to come back and sit  with a film or book  my delivery won't be here untill Monday now so I'm going to have to be extra patient! 

Thankyou mayfly xxx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone ever post pictures of themselves with their new Mulberry bags on this thread? Would it be rude of me to show off me carrying my new Blenheim? I don't want to do anything "against the rules"...


 
Ooh - quite the opposite, Elaine!  I think anything goes on the Chat thread - it's pretty random, tbh ... Bring on those photos; I'm dreadful at a) taking them and b) posting them so I'm awaiting the mod pics of you with your gorgeous Blenheim with breath that is most bated!


There's a "What Mulberry are you carrying today?" thread, but that can easily fill up on a daily basis, and your pics get lost, so do post them here - or set up a brand new, shiny thread of your own?!  There's an idea - we can ogle and ooh and aah to our hearts' content!


She sounds lovely, and you posted some amazing photos of your green Lexy, so I'm looking forward to seeing the new arrival!    XX


----------



## Izzy48

handbagahholic said:


> Feeling pants today ladies, we had my beautiful grandmas funeral today which was so hard!  and I woke up with the start of a cold as well which has really taken hold now! I expected a delivery here when I got home but it's still in the sorting office :/ so hopefully getting that tomorrow
> 
> How are you mayfly? Your in my thoughts x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




So very sorry for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone ever post pictures of themselves with their new Mulberry bags on this thread? Would it be rude of me to show off me carrying my new Blenheim? I don't want to do anything "against the rules"...




By all means post!


----------



## ElainePG

Here I am, carrying my beautiful new Blenheim. I realize, from all of your previous comments, that the Blenheim used to look quite different! I'm attaching a screen shot from the Mulberry site to show you exactly how it looks now (it's a little hard to tell from the model pic). Sorry that it came out so enormous!

By the way, Nicole, my Mulberry sales associate, could *not* have been nicer. They were having a "private sale" (30% off... on a *black* bag!!!) several days later, the day DH and I were leaving San Francisco. So I was going to make a mad dash to the shop to buy my bag, then dash back to the hotel. But Nicole said "Oh, no... don't do that! I'll deliver it to your hotel that morning!"

Which she did. _In the pouring rain._

Have I mentioned how *very* much I adore Mulberry?


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Here I am, carrying my beautiful new Blenheim. I realize, from all of your previous comments, that the Blenheim used to look quite different! I'm attaching a screen shot from the Mulberry site to show you exactly how it looks now (it's a little hard to tell from the model pic). Sorry that it came out so enormous!
> 
> By the way, Nicole, my Mulberry sales associate, could *not* have been nicer. They were having a "private sale" (30% off... on a *black* bag!!!) several days later, the day DH and I were leaving San Francisco. So I was going to make a mad dash to the shop to buy my bag, then dash back to the hotel. But Nicole said "Oh, no... don't do that! I'll deliver it to your hotel that morning!"
> 
> Which she did. _In the pouring rain._
> 
> Have I mentioned how *very* much I adore Mulberry?


Lovely bag, and it really suits you!

I think (some) SAs in the US really go the extra mile... can't imagine that kind of service in the UK...


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Lovely bag, and it really suits you!
> 
> I think (some) SAs in the US really go the extra mile... can't imagine that kind of service in the UK...



Thank you, *skater*! As for SAs in the U.S., Nicole was exceptional. I've certainly never had anyone offer to hand-deliver something to me! I've had SAs that range from exceptional to downright dismal. 

In fact, on that same San Francisco trip, I worked with a (male) SA at Nordstrom who really went the extra mile for me before my visit, working hard to transfer a bag into his store, making sure I got the lower price (it went up by $300 before I arrived) and so on. So I sent him an email thanking him for all his help... and I never heard back from him! 

Then there was the SA at Neiman Marcus (same trip) who I had spoken to by phone before our trip, so she was expecting me; DH was with me, but while I was looking at bags, she *totally ignored* him! How stupid is that? As it happens, I buy my own bags, but she had no way of knowing that, right? And yet, at the Hermes boutique (as you can see, I did a lot of shopping!) the SA was perfectly lovely to DH.

I suppose SAs are just people, after all... you get all kinds.


----------



## ElainePG

Reading _The New York Times_ online, I came to a screeching halt when I read the headline that Mulberry has hired a new Creative Director.

If you're interested, here's the article. To tell you the truth, what I read made me a bit nervous!

http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/201...-coca-reverse-mulberrys-fortunes/?ref=fashion


----------



## ratrat

Morning!!  How's everybody these days?  Haven't had time to pop in here for ages...

Ohh lovely Modpic Elaine, looks really nicely designed for the shape and balance.  You look so happy which is most important, congrats.


----------



## ratrat

ElainePG said:


> Reading _The New York Times_ online, I came to a screeching halt when I read the headline that Mulberry has hired a new Creative Director.
> 
> If you're interested, here's the article. To tell you the truth, what I read made me a bit nervous!
> 
> http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/201...-coca-reverse-mulberrys-fortunes/?ref=fashion



Ohh that's interesting.  We'll see...


----------



## ElainePG

ratrat said:


> Morning!!  How's everybody these days?  Haven't had time to pop in here for ages...
> 
> Ohh lovely Modpic Elaine, looks really nicely designed for the shape and balance.  You look so happy which is most important, congrats.



Thank you so much, *ratrat*!


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine,
You and your Blenheim look fabulous!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Here I am, carrying my beautiful new Blenheim. I realize, from all of your previous comments, that the Blenheim used to look quite different! I'm attaching a screen shot from the Mulberry site to show you exactly how it looks now (it's a little hard to tell from the model pic). Sorry that it came out so enormous!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Nicole, my Mulberry sales associate, could *not* have been nicer. They were having a "private sale" (30% off... on a *black* bag!!!) several days later, the day DH and I were leaving San Francisco. So I was going to make a mad dash to the shop to buy my bag, then dash back to the hotel. But Nicole said "Oh, no... don't do that! I'll deliver it to your hotel that morning!"
> 
> 
> 
> Which she did. _In the pouring rain._
> 
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned how *very* much I adore Mulberry?




Thank you so much for sharing these, Elaine; you look so happy and the gorgeous Blenheim really suits you.  I like that she's not too large or bulky, nor too dressy, nor too casual - just perfect, really!    And how lovely of your SA to deliver her personally to you in the pouring rain!  As the song goes, "It never rains in California ..." etc!   I hope she's well Collonilled now! (Miss B, not the SA!)

How are you finding Miss Blenheim compares with your beautiful Miss Lexy?  How does the leather compare?

Congratulations again on a fab purchase!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> You and your Blenheim look fabulous!


Thank you so much, *Izzy*!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these, Elaine; you look so happy and the gorgeous Blenheim really suits you.  I like that she's not too large or bulky, nor too dressy, nor too casual - just perfect, really!    And how lovely of your SA to deliver her personally to you in the pouring rain!  As the song goes, *"It never rains in California ..."* etc!   I hope she's well Collonilled now! (Miss B, not the SA!)
> 
> *How are you finding Miss Blenheim compares with your beautiful Miss Lexy?  How does the leather compare*?
> 
> Congratulations again on a fab purchase!



Thank you for your sweet compliments, *mayfly*! It's funny that you mentioned the song lyrics. They go: "It never rains in Southern California..." etc. But, you see, I live in *Northern* California! And California is a very, very looooong state, so there is an enormous difference in climate between the south and the north. Up here in the "North countree," especially on the coast, we get rain from November through April. Not constant rain... there are many days of sunshine... but we get howling  storms that blow in from the ocean. Thus, the need for Collonil!

As for comparing Miss Blenheim to Miss Lexy, they are *such* totally different bags! The Alexa, especially my version, which is wrinkled calf in Pheasant Green, is quite a casual bag. And extremely sturdy. With several coats of Collonil, she can withstand all but the most intense winter rainstorms. Whereas the Blenheim seems a bit more fragile. I wouldn't carry it in the rain, unless it was just a wee drizzle. I think it is a dressier bag, though I certainly do not plan to save it for evenings, or it would never be carried!

Also, he Blenheim is considerably lighter-weight than the Alexa... at least the version of the Alexa that I own. I don't mind the extra weight, since I carry my Lexy cross-body, but it is nice to have a bag that weighs next to nothing. I also like that the Blenheim can be carried as either a shoulder strap or cross-body bag, depending on how you configure the chain strap. And because there is leather wound through the chain, there is no rish of the chain snagging on a sweater.

I just received an email saying that Mulberry is having a sale. I've used up all my handbag money, so I'm out. But is anyone buying?


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I have to tell you I will be buying nothing in 2015 as I will be paying off my latest Mulberry purchases. I went completely nuts on the presale so much so I had 3 Mulberry white boxes delivered. The only thing I purchased for me was a new agenda in pink, pink and more pink. I bought Christmas gifts, birthday gifts, graduation gifts and so on. I cannot imagine what DH would say but he will know soon. My daughter will get the OS Bayswater for travel. She said she loves it so she better. My son will get a beautiful belt but another nice item so he gets as much as his sister.  And so on and so on. Frankly, I think all purchases are over for me for  a whole year so I will have to live through all of you.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have to tell you I will be buying nothing in 2015 as I will be paying off my latest Mulberry purchases. I went completely nuts on the presale so much so I had 3 Mulberry white boxes delivered. *The only thing I purchased for me was a new agenda in pink, pink and more pink.* I bought Christmas gifts, birthday gifts, graduation gifts and so on. I cannot imagine what DH would say but he will know soon. My daughter will get the OS Bayswater for travel. She said she loves it so she better. My son will get a beautiful belt but another nice item so he gets as much as his sister.  And so on and so on. Frankly, I think all purchases are over for me for  a whole year so I will have to live through all of you.



I love that pink agenda, *Izzy*! I wish I could justify buying it, just to see that color every day. But my calendar, contacts, and all the other little bits of information are in my iPhone... very convenient, but not nearly as pretty. Mulberry should make a pink iPhone case!


----------



## Fluffybee

Can someone tell me how to edit a post I make that has a photo attached?

I can edit posts that have no photo attached, but if I include an attachment, then I cannot edit.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat


----------



## Ser

Waiting impatiently for my mulberry delivery today!! It's a bag I've been wanting for ages and I can't wait to see it irl!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Waiting impatiently for my mulberry delivery today!! It's a bag I've been wanting for ages and I can't wait to see it irl!!!




It is so nerve wracking waiting for a luxury delivery  :giggles: 
Hope it arrives asap


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Waiting impatiently for my mulberry delivery today!! It's a bag I've been wanting for ages and I can't wait to see it irl!!!


Ooh! What did you get???

I waited until 9PM last night for a delivery... we had storms all day, and I felt so sorry for the poor UPS driver! But he's a sweet man, and he was still smiling when he handed me my package. I said "Poor you!" and he said "Naaaaah..."


----------



## handbagahholic

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! What did you get???
> 
> I waited until 9PM last night for a delivery... we had storms all day, and I felt so sorry for the poor UPS driver! But he's a sweet man, and he was still smiling when he handed me my package. I said "Poor you!" and he said "Naaaaah..."




Did it arrive? Any reveals perhaps?! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## handbagahholic

Just made a total spur of the moment pre loved purchase! Can't wait for its arrival on Friday  I'd forgotten about this beautiful colour, looking forward to revealing it, and maybe a few more as I've been on a bit of a spree recently! I hope your all well and don't have the snow yet!


----------



## wee drop o bush

handbagahholic said:


> Just made a total spur of the moment pre loved purchase! Can't wait for its arrival on Friday  I'd forgotten about this beautiful colour, looking forward to revealing it, and maybe a few more as I've been on a bit of a spree recently! I hope your all well and don't have the snow yet!




Ooh I'm excited


----------



## BLee19x

Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice as i cant choose between two bags!

The Mulberry Tessie tote in oxblood?
OR
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in monogram canvas print?

Would appreciate any feedback/opinions


----------



## Slowhand

Well you are on The Mulberry forum ......


----------



## ElainePG

BLee19x said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice as i cant choose between two bags!
> 
> The Mulberry Tessie tote in oxblood?
> OR
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in monogram canvas print?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback/opinions





Slowhand said:


> *Well you are on The Mulberry forum* ......



:giggles:


----------



## BLee19x

Haha that is true! I have also posted it on the Lv forum. &#128586;
Have any of you guys got a tessie tote? Opinions if so? 

I am leaning more towards the tessie as its obvs a limited collection -not to mention the amazing colour! Best wait and see which box is presented to me on Xmas day! If not I'm hoping it'll go in the sale and I'll snap one up myself &#128586; 
Thanks for the reply! X


----------



## Mayfly285

handbagahholic said:


> Just made a total spur of the moment pre loved purchase! Can't wait for its arrival on Friday  I'd forgotten about this beautiful colour, looking forward to revealing it, and maybe a few more as I've been on a bit of a spree recently! I hope your all well and don't have the snow yet!



Ooh - I can't wait (on your behalf!)


----------



## handbagahholic

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - I can't wait (on your behalf!)




Thanks  parcels automatically go to my sisters house so it will end up being Sunday when I reveal, how are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! What did you get???
> 
> I waited until 9PM last night for a delivery... we had storms all day, and I felt so sorry for the poor UPS driver! But he's a sweet man, and he was still smiling when he handed me my package. I said "Poor you!" and he said "Naaaaah..."



Unfortunately I was a disappointed with the condition of the bag...so it had to go  back


----------



## Mayfly285

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks  parcels automatically go to my sisters house so it will end up being Sunday when I reveal, how are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\


----------



## handbagahholic

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\





It's an old colour, all will be revealed  I totally understand that feeling. I hope tomorrow goes well (if you know what I mean) sending hugs to you and your family xx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww Mayfly I'm so sorry &#128148;


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's starting to get rather windy here, it's my birthday tomorrow (41) so we are going to Belfast. My husband has already spoilt me badly by getting me non birthday presents of a new pair of glasses to replace the ones he stood on and a set of GHDs at a charity auction so I'm not going to ask him to get me anything Mulberry :giggles: I fancy a new Pandora charm so I'll see if I can persuade him for one of those


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



Deepest sympathy for this loss.
Tomorrow, when it's done, you'll feel drained & sleep. The fuzzy, frantic shock hollows out a bit.
Hugs.


----------



## skyqueen

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\




Thoughts, hugs and prayers, dear Mayfly..............


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



I'm so sorry for your loss, Mayfly. You and your family are in my heart today. I wish you all the strengh, you need.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



So sorry for your loss Mayfly. Thoughts are with you today.


----------



## 2manyhorses

my thoughts are with you today Mayfly......
a sad day...


----------



## Bagstar

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



So sorry to hear of your sad news Mayfly. Hope all goes well today x


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\


I'm so very sorry, *mayfly*... it will certainly be a difficult day. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



Thoughts and many hugs are with you through such a difficult time. Try  to take good care of yourself.


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\


I'm so sorry for your loss Mayfly. Sending you lots of hugs today xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



Oh mayfly. How are you coping? My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## handbagahholic

Went shopping in meddow hall this evening and saw the oxblood willow and med lily ohh so much love for them!!    I need to shift my DBlush med lily pronto and get buying! Sales are slow though I've found recently  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Unfortunately I was a disappointed with the condition of the bag...so it had to go  back


Oh, what a shame! I assume the seller won't be a grouch about it?


----------



## ElainePG

handbagahholic said:


> Went shopping in meddow hall this evening and saw the *oxblood willow and med lily ohh so much love for them*!!    I need to shift my DBlush med lily pronto and get buying! Sales are slow though I've found recently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


They also make the "new" Blenheim in Oxblood. I'm sorely tempted, but it will have to be next year (if at all). There was an article in the New York Times that "Marsala" is the 2015 "Color of the Year." Marsala is a sort of wine, I think (the sort you drink, I mean... though I only use it for cooking!) and to my eye it looks quite a bit like Oxblood. So if you care about such things, you would be very much in fashion!

On the other hand, last year's "color of the year" was something called "Orchid"... a sort of odd purple... and I didn't buy a single thing in that color! 

I wonder who *makes* these rules? Someone who wants us to buy all new clothes, I suppose!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> They also make the "new" Blenheim in Oxblood. I'm sorely tempted, but it will have to be next year (if at all). There was an article in the New York Times that "Marsala" is the 2015 "Color of the Year." Marsala is a sort of wine, I think (the sort you drink, I mean... though I only use it for cooking!) and to my eye it looks quite a bit like Oxblood. So if you care about such things, you would be very much in fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, last year's "color of the year" was something called "Orchid"... a sort of odd purple... and I didn't buy a single thing in that color!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who *makes* these rules? Someone who wants us to buy all new clothes, I suppose!




I also wonder how Mulberry's new Creative Director will change things in his designs?


----------



## g41girl

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\




Just popped in while I have chance today. So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> I wonder what you've bought ...  I bought something from Naughtipidginsnest recently, but my mum's death has taken over everything atm. It's her funeral tomorrow, so I'll feel better (I hope) in 24 hours' time. It all feels rather unreal, as though I'm in limbo, tbh ... :-\



So sorry to hear this Mayfly


----------



## handbagahholic

ElainePG said:


> They also make the "new" Blenheim in Oxblood. I'm sorely tempted, but it will have to be next year (if at all). There was an article in the New York Times that "Marsala" is the 2015 "Color of the Year." Marsala is a sort of wine, I think (the sort you drink, I mean... though I only use it for cooking!) and to my eye it looks quite a bit like Oxblood. So if you care about such things, you would be very much in fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, last year's "color of the year" was something called "Orchid"... a sort of odd purple... and I didn't buy a single thing in that color!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who *makes* these rules? Someone who wants us to buy all new clothes, I suppose!





Yes I saw the article on tpf I think, they do try and make fancy names for things! I agree it's basically I take on oxblood although abit more rusty, oxblood was in a few seasons ago (according to them) and it's a colour I love so I've got a few things in that colour, clearly I'm ahead of the fashion LOL no I'm not really one for purples, my bag hasn't gone yet so it looks like I'll be waiting along time to get my hands on med lily!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I also wonder how Mulberry's new Creative Director will change things in his designs?



I know, right? Considering how new I am to Mulberry, and how much I love the current designs, I (selfishly) hope there aren't drastic changes! I keep thinking about what's happened to Marc Jacobs this year. Ugh! And it used to be such a gorgeous line!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? Considering how new I am to Mulberry, and how much I love the current designs, I (selfishly) hope there aren't drastic changes! I keep thinking about what's happened to Marc Jacobs this year. Ugh! And it used to be such a gorgeous line!




There is nothing worth buying from MJ unless you stumble upon some left overs from 2013.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> There is nothing worth buying from MJ *unless you stumble upon some left overs from 2013*.


Exactly! And I did!!


----------



## demin

I just bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, it was an impuls buy since the price was (i think) very low and I fell in love with it immediately


----------



## remainsilly

demin said:


> I just bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, it was an impuls buy since the price was (i think) very low and I fell in love with it immediately



Congratulations!
If you'd like to post pic, either in "pics of your mulberry family" or a new reveal thread, I know we'd share your joy.


----------



## handbagahholic

demin said:


> I just bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, it was an impuls buy since the price was (i think) very low and I fell in love with it immediately




Ohh what did you get  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## demin

I got the Maisie shoulder bag in dusty gold! I saw it for the first time yesterday and I just had to have it. I'll post pictures in the other topic! 

I saw that a lot of you guys don't like the maisie design but I think it's very cute!


----------



## wee drop o bush

demin said:


> I got the Maisie shoulder bag in dusty gold! I saw it for the first time yesterday and I just had to have it. I'll post pictures in the other topic!
> 
> I saw that a lot of you guys don't like the maisie design but I think it's very cute!




I wasn't keen on the Maisie but yours is gorgeous. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## demin

Thank you! Now I want another one, oops. Well i'll just have to save for a loooong time


----------



## Ser

Eek just purchased a poppy red tessie tote in the sale.  it was not planned but when I saw it I couldn't resist. I have the tessie tote in oxblood, which I love, and use every day for work!!! Chuffed to find the red one at such a fab price, love the colour! Even more chuffed that she cost the exactly the same as the money I just made selling another one of my mulberrys...meant to be!!!!!


----------



## BLee19x

Ser said:


> Eek just purchased a poppy red tessie tote in the sale.  it was not planned but when I saw it I couldn't resist. I have the tessie tote in oxblood, which I love, and use every day for work!!! Chuffed to find the red one at such a fab price, love the colour! Even more chuffed that she cost the exactly the same as the money I just made selling another one of my mulberrys...meant to be!!!!!




Omgosh you have the oxblood tessie!!? Please tell me your thoughts on this bag? Any comparisons to perhaps a bays etc? Really hoping to get one!


----------



## Ser

BLee19x said:


> Omgosh you have the oxblood tessie!!? Please tell me your thoughts on this bag? Any comparisons to perhaps a bays etc? Really hoping to get one!



Very different to a bays. Tessie tote doesn't fasten securely only has a tab in the middle. I use my tote to carry work docs and lunch and take an additional smaller bag to work. I  wouldn't do that with a bays, it's  more of a bigger handbag.

I actually sold my choc bays and the money is buying  my red tote. Not a  huge bays fan, I just have the one.

I do love the tessie tote and recommend it, why I'm  getting my  second one. It has lovely thick leather but not too heavy. Some people commented on the  slouchiness of it. It does slouch a bit when empty but is fine once you have a few things in it. 

Hope  that helps.


----------



## Izzy48

To all the ladies of this lovely forum I would like to wish you every possible good thing including health and happiness for 2015. I hope Christmas brings each of you much joy with many memories to treasure. I miss Mollyd and Elvis so let's give us all a toast to the best for everyone!:xtree:


----------



## holleigh

to all the lovely Mulberry Ladies from Holls xxx's


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> to all the lovely Mulberry Ladies from Holls xxx's




And to you Holleigh!


----------



## Ludmilla

A merry merry Christmas to you all! 

It has become so quiet here...


----------



## Addy

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you get some lovely Mulberry under the tree! :xtree:


----------



## Slowhand

And a very Happy Christmsas from me too . With extra  special thoughts to anyone who is sad  ill or lonely this Christmas . Separated from loved ones maybe through  distance or bereavement .
Wishing you all a peaceful healthy NewYear. .

P.S It's who is around the tree that matters not what is under it .


----------



## bearydown

Hi has anyone heard from Elvis?


----------



## holleigh

No Sweetie .. have emailed her etc but sadly no response so am just hoping she is ok but too busy to "play" with us .. missing Molly too & again hoping she too is just not feeling like chatting much xx's Holls


----------



## bearydown

holleigh said:


> No Sweetie .. have emailed her etc but sadly no response so am just hoping she is ok but too busy to "play" with us .. missing Molly too & again hoping she too is just not feeling like chatting much xx's Holls



Same here.  Hope you are right.  Have a good holiday!


----------



## NY2005

Christmas wishes to you lovely ladies. Thoughts with the ones who havent been around for a while, we are thinking of you. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> No Sweetie .. have emailed her etc but sadly no response so am just hoping she is ok but too busy to "play" with us .. missing Molly too & again hoping she too is just not feeling like chatting much xx's Holls



Yes, I feel the same as well.


----------



## wee drop o bush

holleigh said:


> No Sweetie .. have emailed her etc but sadly no response so am just hoping she is ok but too busy to "play" with us .. missing Molly too & again hoping she too is just not feeling like chatting much xx's Holls




I've been thinking about them both :rain:
I haven't been on as much, my darling wee Pomeranian Judy was old and unwell and she died on Sunday. I know she wasn't a human but I loved her dearly, I feel like I've lost a part of myself and we are all heartbroken   she was a good dog&#128150;

Hope you all have a good Christmas


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> I've been thinking about them both :rain:
> I haven't been on as much, my darling wee Pomeranian Judy was old and unwell and she died on Sunday. I know she wasn't a human but I loved her dearly, I feel like I've lost a part of myself and we are all heartbroken   she was a good dog&#128150;
> 
> Hope you all have a good Christmas



So sorry to hear that Wee drop. I totally understand. Our 2 furbabies are everything to us. They are a part of your family and heart. Sending you lots of hugs &#128149;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you, I truly am devastated. I can't have kids due to endometriosis so Judy ended up being like a child to both me and my DH. We didn't mean to baby her but we are both fond of children and I guess our unused maternal/paternal instincts went into our wee dote.


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you, I truly am devastated. I can't have kids due to endometriosis so Judy ended up being like a child to both me and my DH. We didn't mean to baby her but we are both fond of children and I guess our unused maternal/paternal instincts went into our wee dote.



Ours are babied too. You just can't help it. And anyone who doesn't get the loss hasn't owned a dog, they give you their hearts too. Thinking of you at this sad time &#128149;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Ours are babied too. You just can't help it. And anyone who doesn't get the loss hasn't owned a dog, they give you their hearts too. Thinking of you at this sad time &#128149;




Thank you  


She was a great girl&#128150;


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you
> View attachment 2841118
> 
> She was a great girl&#128150;



Aww gorgeous &#128062;&#128150;


----------



## holleigh

Big hug to you Wee Drop - we lost our old lad in October & it hurts - to those who have the joy of living with animals, they're not "just" animals & their loss is no less tragic because they have 4 legs & fur xx's Holls
(this is our Bruin, he was nearly 13)


----------



## Izzy48

To both wee drop and Holleigh, I understand how heartbroken you are. I am so sorry for your loss.  I love my dogs just like both of you and I have experienced the loss of a much loved animal. Nothing can replace the love of a devoted animal. Pippin and Izzy, Boston Terriers, are my much loved buddies. Again, I am so sorry for your loss, wee drop and Holleigh. Both were beautiful.


----------



## holleigh

Oh Izzy, how cute are they !!! I love to see the pet pic's (currently I have 2 dogs, 7 cats & a "stray" cat who won't let us touch him, but, he basically lives here now !) xx's


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> Oh Izzy, how cute are they !!! I love to see the pet pic's (currently I have 2 dogs, 7 cats & a "stray" cat who won't let us touch him, but, he basically lives here now !) xx's




That's awesome Holleigh that you and your family care so much to have your animal family! When you love an animal, they become part of your family. Christmas Eve, 6:35am, and my sore throat from yesterday is no longer a sore throat. I feel horrible and ache all over. What rotten luck!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas x


----------



## wee drop o bush

holleigh said:


> Big hug to you Wee Drop - we lost our old lad in October & it hurts - to those who have the joy of living with animals, they're not "just" animals & their loss is no less tragic because they have 4 legs & fur xx's Holls
> 
> (this is our Bruin, he was nearly 13)




Awww  
Rest in Peace &#128062;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> To both wee drop and Holleigh, I understand how heartbroken you are. I am so sorry for your loss.  I love my dogs just like both of you and I have experienced the loss of a much loved animal. Nothing can replace the love of a devoted animal. Pippin and Izzy, Boston Terriers, are my much loved buddies. Again, I am so sorry for your loss, wee drop and Holleigh. Both were beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2841128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841129




Awww they're gorgeous&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Precious_UK said:


> Wishing you all a Merry Christmas x




Me too :xtree: :snowballs: :santawave:


----------



## aerinha

Merry Christmas to all.

I was just "bad" on Beyond the Rack.  They had a Bryn!  Wishing everyone a happy and Mulberry-ful day.


----------



## morgan20

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas ladies....Enjoy


----------



## holleigh

aerinha said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> I was just "bad" on Beyond the Rack.  They had a Bryn!  Wishing everyone a happy and Mulberry-ful day.



Love the Bryn .. that's not "bad" Honey .. that's just ... CHRISTMAS !!

Festive hugs to one & all xx's Holls


----------



## Izzy48

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Bagstar

Happy Christmas Everyone :xtree:


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you're all well and having a lovely day!x x


----------



## mills

Merry Christmas lovely mulberry girls, I haven't been posting much but always drop in to see what you're all up too. My thoughts are with those that have recently lost pets or loved ones, and I truly hope Elvis and molly are ok xx


----------



## aerinha

holleigh said:


> Love the Bryn .. that's not "bad" Honey .. that's just ... CHRISTMAS !!
> 
> Festive hugs to one & all xx's Holls



Thanks.  It has been Christmas for two months with they way I have been shopping lately.  The internet is an instigator


----------



## aerinha

What exactly is Boxing Day?


----------



## holleigh

aerinha said:


> What exactly is Boxing Day?



in UK it's the day after Christmas Day, found this (below) which might explain the "Boxing" part ?! xx's Holls



Why is it Called Boxing Day:

Arguments abound on the origins of the name Boxing Day, all of the answers here are relevant, so maybe it is all of them.

A Christmas Box in Britain is a name for a Christmas present.
Boxing Day was a day off for servants and when they received a Christmas Box from the master. The servants would also go home to give Christmas Boxes to their families.
A box to collect money for the poor was placed in Churches on Christmas day then opened the next day.
Great sailing ships when setting sail would have a sealed box containing money on board for good luck.If the voyage were a success the box was given to a priest, opened at Christmas and the contents given to the poor.


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a great Christmas! I wonder if anyone can help me, I'm looking for alexander McQueen scarves in sale, I know Selfridges had them in last year but I've nit seen this year, anyone spotted one on there travels?


----------



## studentinneed

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a great Christmas! I wonder if anyone can help me, I'm looking for alexander McQueen scarves in sale, I know Selfridges had them in last year but I've nit seen this year, anyone spotted one on there travels?


Asking the exact same question! Please message me if you spot any anywhere


----------



## NY2005

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a great Christmas! I wonder if anyone can help me, I'm looking for alexander McQueen scarves in sale, I know Selfridges had them in last year but I've nit seen this year, anyone spotted one on there travels?


Harvey Nichols on line have quite a few


----------



## NY2005

NY2005 said:


> Harvey Nichols on line have quite a few


Just looked at Harvey nics hardly anything left. Try matchesfashion.com they have quite a few


----------



## handbagahholic

NY2005 said:


> Just looked at Harvey nics hardly anything left. Try matchesfashion.com they have quite a few




Thankyou  i like one of the colour combos on HNs. Selfridges defiantly had them cheaper last year which is annoying! I waited too long before ordering! I wonder if there will be a second reduction on them at HN? I've tried ringing in store to Selfridges I case there are any on sale but they're too busy to answer!  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NY2005

handbagahholic said:


> Thankyou  i like one of the colour combos on HNs. Selfridges defiantly had them cheaper last year which is annoying! I waited too long before ordering! I wonder if there will be a second reduction on them at HN? I've tried ringing in store to Selfridges I case there are any on sale but they're too busy to answer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Matches are normally good for a second cut, they have quite a lot to sell by the looks of it. At a guess on New Years day they will have an extra 10pc off, then from memory of last years sale they will start to further discount end of first week in Jan. hope you find something!


----------



## Ser

Happy New Year everyone. Here's to a wonderful bag filled 2015


----------



## Clanemm

Can you advise how I can get an item authenticated?

Looking for authentication on eBay item - 1115632225918

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## MiniMabel

Clanemm said:


> Can you advise how I can get an item authenticated




Hi - you need follow the instructions on post #1 of the thread link below and our authenticators will have a look for you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Fommom

[QUOTE
I haven't been on as much, my darling wee Pomeranian Judy was old and unwell and she died on Sunday. I know she wasn't a human but I loved her dearly, I feel like I've lost a part of myself and we are all heartbroken   she was a good dog&#128150;

Hope you all have a good Christmas [/QUOTE]


I'm so sorry to hear about your gorgeous Judy, wee drop! I've not been around much lately due to quite difficult family circumstances but I know how much you adored her-because I adore my fur baby just as much! Once you've had-and lost-a dog, you fully understand the level of pain and emptiness. This was sent to a very dear friend when she lost one of her dachshunds lately and I thought it put into words how what we gain when they are with us far outweighs their loss. I adore my wee Martha-and will be heartbroken when she dies, but I'd rather have that pain than never have had the love....if that makes sense?!?! Take care xoxo
..........

We who choose to surround ourselves
with lives even more temporary than our
own, live within a fragile circle;
easily and often breached.
Unable to accept its awful gaps,
we would still live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only
certain immortality, never fully
understanding the necessary plan


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you Fommom &#128150;
My DH and I went to my cousins wedding yesterday and were gone all day, somehow I managed to almost forget that Judy had died and on the way home had my self convinced that I was going to see her once we got home (grief plays tricks with you, I'm finding out) walking into an empty house was heartbreaking&#128148;


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you Fommom &#128150;
> My DH and I went to my cousins wedding yesterday and were gone all day, somehow I managed to almost forget that Judy had died and on the way home had my self convinced that I was going to see her once we got home (grief plays tricks with you, I'm finding out) walking into an empty house was heartbreaking&#128148;



Oh wee drop, I'm sending you a huge hug xx I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am - and how I do understand how heartbreaking it is to lose a furry member of your family ... :'( I know what it's like to keep checking that they aren't under your feet, or that the water bowl is full, etc etc ...  I loved your photos of your gorgeous little girl - try to imagine her playing at the Rainbow Bridge. XXX


----------



## wee drop o bush

Judy was such a beautiful wee girl&#128150;


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Oh wow! Judy was super cute. I'm not a dog person but she really was gorgeous xxx


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2848309
> 
> Judy was such a beautiful wee girl&#128150;



Gorgeous pic of Judy Wee drop! Bless her &#128062;&#128149;


----------



## mills

Thinking of you wee drop, and I agree with mayfly, the rainbow bridge poem is very helpful I think x


----------



## Ser

Soo excited I get married this year!!! &#128112;&#128150;&#128112;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Soo excited I get married this year!!! &#128112;&#128150;&#128112;&#9786;&#9786;




Congratulations for you and your future DH. I wish you both all the best! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Izzy48

For wee drop--what a beautiful girl. Wishing you some respite from grief.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Congratulations for you and your future DH. I wish you both all the best! &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you  getting slightly excited now 2015 here....can you tell!??!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Thank you  getting slightly excited now 2015 here....can you tell!??!!




&#128516; oh yes, I can! When will your wedding take place? How many weeks/months to go? &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Soo excited I get married this year!!! &#128112;&#128150;&#128112;&#9786;&#9786;




That's wonderful, congrats and I'm sure you're excited


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> For wee drop--what a beautiful girl. Wishing you some respite from grief.




Thanks


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...

RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you

Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers




Oh no! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148; :rain: :cry: 
I am so desperately sad to read this, I've missed both Molly and yourself Elvis'


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers


Thinking of you all Elvis x


----------



## Amachelle

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers



Such sad news to hear. She seemed like a really lovely caring lady.  My heart goes out to her husband and children xxx


----------



## Bagstar

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers



Such sad news Molly was a lovely lady & will be greatly missed. My thoughts are with her family. 

Hope you are ok Elvis & thank you for letting us know. x


----------



## Slowhand

Such sad news . May she rest in peace free from pain . I will pray for her family xx 
My own darling Mum left us 25 years ago tomorrow - I'll ask her to keep an eye out for Anne


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers


Oh Elvis.....I was so pleased to see your name appear ...........then I read your message. So very sad. Sincere condolences to Molly's family and everyone that knew her at this very sad time. Thank you for letting us know. She will be in my thoughts on 6th January x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Molly was a wee dote, a wonderful lady. Heaven has a new bright, shining star&#127775;


----------



## Mayfly285

Bagstar said:


> Such sad news Molly was a lovely lady & will be greatly missed. My thoughts are with her family.
> 
> Hope you are ok Elvis & thank you for letting us know. x



I couldn't put it better, Bagstar ... 
Thinking of Molly's family at this darkest time. XXX


----------



## ImeldaM

Mayfly285 said:


> I couldn't put it better, Bagstar ...
> Thinking of Molly's family at this darkest time. XXX




+1.  Sad, sad news. Will say a special prayer for Molly and her family tonight. xxx


----------



## handbagahholic

ImeldaM said:


> +1.  Sad, sad news. Will say a special prayer for Molly and her family tonight. xxx




Such sad news, hugs Elvis, her family are in my thoughts xxx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BLee19x

I know this is very random, but have to ask! Does anyone reckon they'll bring the colour 'dark blush' back at all? Like has it been around more than once or just one season etc?! Such a gorgeous colour &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you Elvis, as I said in another thread I miss her wonderful emails so much. She fought with all she had. Is there anything we can do for a memorial? It would be nice for her family to know others cared for her and admired her. I am so sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Elvis, as I said in another thread I miss her wonderful emails so much. She fought with all she had. Is there anything we can do for a memorial? It would be nice for her family to know others cared for her and admired her. I am so sorry.


I miss her emails too, *Izzy*. Anne was such a strong lady, and always managed to keep her spirits up, even when she was in terrible pain. John, her husband, must be going through a terrible time.

A memorial would be a lovely idea.


----------



## skyqueen

I just wanted to stop by to let you all know how sorry I am to hear of our darling Molly's passing. She was a treasure and will be missed. You girls were so wonderful to Molly...this thread was a nice escape for her.
Godspeed, dear Molly...you will be missed!


----------



## Ludmilla

So so sad.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I miss her emails too, *Izzy*. Anne was such a strong lady, and always managed to keep her spirits up, even when she was in terrible pain. John, her husband, must be going through a terrible time.
> 
> A memorial would be a lovely idea.



ladies....a donation to the hospice who helped her in her memory is what Anne has requested,,,,


Donations may be sent if desired to N.I. Hospice, c/o S. Clarke & Son, Funeral Directors, 64 Newtownards Road, Bangor, BT20 4DR. Tel 028 9181 2168


I have been reading through emails from Anne again and again and she still makes me smile as well as cry...Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Such sad news, may she be at peace. Thoughts are with all loved ones x x


----------



## mills

Oh Elvis, thankyou for fulfilling the difficult messenger task. We have missed you also. 
My thoughts are with molly and her family, may she now rest peacefully. Xx


----------



## Ludmilla

Although you came with such sad news, Elvis, it is good to see you. I hope you are well and enjoyed happy holidays. We missed you around here. Take good care of yourself. I wish all the best for you in 2015. It would be nice, if you drop by sometimes. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## holleigh

Elvis, I'm so very pleased to see you back but very saddened it had to be with  such bad news .. the fact we knew it would happen doesn't make it any less painful & I am sending you & Anne's family a TPF cuber hug, take care my lovely xx's Holls


----------



## bearydown

So very sad to hear about Molly.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> ladies....a donation to the hospice who helped her in her memory is what Anne has requested,,,,
> 
> 
> Donations may be sent if desired to N.I. Hospice, c/o S. Clarke & Son, Funeral Directors, 64 Newtownards Road, Bangor, BT20 4DR. Tel 028 9181 2168
> 
> 
> I have been reading through emails from Anne again and again and she still makes me smile as well as cry...Rest in peace my friend.




Elvis,
I know this is probably an uninformed question but I don't know how to go about this in another country with different currency. I do want to do this in Anne's memory and if you know how to go about this will you let me know. Thanks, Elvis


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> I know this is probably an uninformed question but I don't know how to go about this in another country with different currency. I do want to do this in Anne's memory and if you know how to go about this will you let me know. Thanks, Elvis


I'm so glad you asked this, *Izzy*, because I want to do the same thing. Perhaps the hospice has an email address?


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you asked this, *Izzy*, because I want to do the same thing. Perhaps the hospice has an email address?




I will ring the undertakers on monday and ask them ladies...or failing that the hospice direct .i will pm you as soon as i know anything...there is a virtual condolences page on the undertakers site as well i will send you the link.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> I will ring the undertakers on monday and ask them ladies...or failing that the hospice direct .i will pm you as soon as i know anything...there is a virtual condolences page on the undertakers site as well i will send you the link.



Many thanks, Elvis


----------



## Slowhand

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> I know this is probably an uninformed question but I don't know how to go about this in another country with different currency. I do want to do this in Anne's memory and if you know how to go about this will you let me know. Thanks, Elvis



How to donate is detailed on the undertakers website . It's via PayPal which will deal with the currency conversion etc .
Hope this helps .


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of the saddest saddest news...
> 
> RIP our lovely Molly.....you touched my heart .in the short time we were friends and i will never forget you
> 
> Our beloved Molly (Anne) passed away on dec 31... Her funeral is on the 6th Jan please keep her husband john and her son and daughter in your thoughts and prayers



My thoughts are with Molly (remembering her happy tPF posts & exchanges) and with her family. 

Hope you are OK too Elvis, thank you for letting us know - good to see your name again - take care...

 and wishing you all healthy prosperous new year 2015


----------



## Slowhand

Happy New Year  to you too Rattie x Have you been away on a lovely holiday 

Hoping for good news on Elvis' Mum  soon . The last I recall she was in hospital and quite poorly? 

Back to work tomorrow ... Dreading dragging DS2 out of bed for school ullhair:


----------



## Izzy48

Slowhand said:


> How to donate is detailed on the undertakers website . It's via PayPal which will deal with the currency conversion etc .
> Hope this helps .




Those of us in the US can't donate because the site is not set up for our addresses so it stops up at the donation page. Elvis sent us the link and I appreciate your follow up. I did send an email to the undertaker offices and I am waiting to hear from them to see if there is a way to donate. Elaine has also contacted the Hospice so we will find a way. Thank you all for your assistance.


----------



## Slowhand

Izzy48 said:


> Those of us in the US can't donate because the site is not set up for our addresses so it stops up at the donation page. Elvis sent us the link and I appreciate your follow up. I did send an email to the undertaker offices and I am waiting to hear from them to see if there is a way to donate. Elaine has also contacted the Hospice so we will find a way. Thank you all for your assistance.



Oh that's a shame . It must cause them no end of problems and queries  I would guess .
I'm sure they will be in contact soon .


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> How to donate is detailed on the undertakers website . It's via PayPal which will deal with the currency conversion etc .
> Hope this helps .


Thank you so much, Slowhand. I just did exactly what you said, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, Slowhand. I just did exactly what you said, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Izzy48

Slowhand said:


>



I found it as well, thank you.


----------



## Slowhand

Izzy48 said:


> I found it as well, thank you.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> &#128516; oh yes, I can! When will your wedding take place? How many weeks/months to go? &#128516;&#128516;



31 weeks to go, I have a countdown plaque  We're getting married in Cyprus. Can't wait!!


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful, congrats and I'm sure you're excited



Thank you I am now 2015 is here


----------



## tspblue

Hi I'm new. Probably the most asked question but how do I go about getting a bag authenticated?


----------



## holleigh

tspblue said:


> Hi I'm new. Probably the most asked question but how do I go about getting a bag authenticated?



Hello, nice to "see" you ! xx

link here to the thread you need, please go to the very first post (currently on page 209) which will tell you the info' needed by the authenticators (and other info') - any problems putting your item on the thread, shout up, one of us will be delighted to give you a hand, xx's Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-209.html


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> 31 weeks to go, I have a countdown plaque  We're getting married in Cyprus. Can't wait!!







Ser said:


> 31 weeks to go, I have a countdown plaque  We're getting married in Cyprus. Can't wait!!




&#128512;&#128512; i like the idea of a countdown plaque... There is so much to do before a wedding (even for a small one) and time flies! Cyprus sounds very beautiful. Sun, sea - &#128525; - that's a dream. Lucky lady. Enjoy your excitement!


----------



## Asbogirl

Nothing to do with Mulberry really, but a bit of a bag day in Bombay yesterday! Four from Adamis on Colaba Causeway, three of which were on sale at about half price, for a total of about £140. Plus a funky holdall, bright colours, a few jewelled bits going on for about £60. One of the bag SA's at Liberty was in awe of one of last year's Adamis haul. Shall I post a pic?


----------



## cberrill2

Just waiting for an arrival from NPN (a wee little sale purchase). Its absolutely killing me; please ladies, does this get any easier?! I need this postman now!


----------



## handbagahholic

cberrill2 said:


> Just waiting for an arrival from NPN (a wee little sale purchase). Its absolutely killing me; please ladies, does this get any easier?! I need this postman now!




Nope it doesn't get any easier! Lol what did you get? Or are you keeping is in suspense? NPN is a wonderful site 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cberrill2

handbagahholic said:


> Nope it doesn't get any easier! Lol what did you get? Or are you keeping is in suspense? NPN is a wonderful site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I got the pistachio Lily! Had my eye on it for a while, when it came in the sale I couldn't resist! Such a different colour! I must say the service so far has been excellent from NPN. Still no sign of my postman though... sometime in the next 45 minutes (1pm SD)! Getting antsy now!


----------



## NY2005

cberrill2 said:


> I got the pistachio Lily! Had my eye on it for a while, when it came in the sale I couldn't resist! Such a different colour! I must say the service so far has been excellent from NPN. Still no sign of my postman though... sometime in the next 45 minutes (1pm SD)! Getting antsy now!


I saw that too, great colour. I bet you are twitching the curtains! looking forward to your reveal x


----------



## cberrill2

NY2005 said:


> I saw that too, great colour. I bet you are twitching the curtains! looking forward to your reveal x


She is here! In love already. I feel a bit cheeky doing a reveal for a preloved but I may go for it anyway... Exactly as described and with lovely personalised touches; so pleased with this purchase compared to my last (Ebay) disaster!


----------



## NY2005

cberrill2 said:


> She is here! In love already. I feel a bit cheeky doing a reveal for a preloved but I may go for it anyway... Exactly as described and with lovely personalised touches; so pleased with this purchase compared to my last (Ebay) disaster!


Def do a reveal, all the better that it has been loved by more than one person !


----------



## Asbogirl

Asbogirl said:


> Nothing to do with Mulberry really, but a bit of a bag day in Bombay yesterday! Four from Adamis on Colaba Causeway, three of which were on sale at about half price, for a total of about £140. Plus a funky holdall, bright colours, a few jewelled bits going on for about £60. One of the bag SA's at Liberty was in awe of one of last year's Adamis haul. Shall I post a pic?



None of them a Mulberry - I am not even sure whether Mulberry has a shop in this city, but one is definitely pistachio coloured, if nothing like a Lily. Now, how to get them all home....


----------



## cberrill2

Asbogirl said:


> None of them a Mulberry - I am not even sure whether Mulberry has a shop in this city, but one is definitely pistachio coloured, if nothing like a Lily. Now, how to get them all home....


I quite like that one on the right, what is that? Some detail shots please!


----------



## Asbogirl

cberrill2 said:


> I quite like that one on the right, what is that? Some detail shots please!



If you mean the yellow/black one (half price in their sale, plus cost of air ticket/hotel/visa for India!).....


----------



## Ludmilla

cberrill2 said:


> She is here! In love already. I feel a bit cheeky doing a reveal for a preloved but I may go for it anyway... Exactly as described and with lovely personalised touches; so pleased with this purchase compared to my last (Ebay) disaster!




No need to feel cheeky! We would love to see your new bag. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cberrill2

Asbogirl said:


> If you mean the yellow/black one (half price in their sale, plus cost of air ticket/hotel/visa for India!).....


Hmmm I like the design of that, I always think a zip pocket is best for the main compartment (for security) but a slip is best for convenience. Its one thing I do have against Mulberry is that access to some bags can be fussy (Alexa, Bays) or too easy (anything drawstring/ kensal/ totes); though I do take the compromise cause I love them! A good balance for a useful bag, while still retaining style? nice!


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh so confused! I order a scarf from harvey nics on the 6th. Said it would be here on the 8th, I got a text saying it will be delivered today, I got home and checked the tracking because there was nothing here, it said parcel re labeled due to request to deliver to alternate address, I didn't request this, Has anyone delt with this? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BLee19x

Sorry to change topic, but I quick question I want to make sure of... Did the older mulberry dust bags used to be white with the tree symbol in the bottom corner? Can anyone confirm this?  

Thank you in advance!! Xxx


----------



## holleigh

there have def' been white ones like that (my early 2014 Val' 'Lexi has one), prior to that it was the brown-ish ones xx


----------



## BLee19x

holleigh said:


> there have def' been white ones like that (my early 2014 Val' 'Lexi has one), prior to that it was the brown-ish ones xx




Oh brill! Thank you! I just wanted to double check as looking at some pre loved items  x


----------



## Nikkidolphin

Hi everyone,
I hope it's ok to post here as I'm new and can't start a new thread. I have a del rey and wondered if there is a bag organiser I can get to go inside? I've found Samorga in America but they only have the small del rey? Would appreciate any help, thanks very much, Nicole x


----------



## Sammiantha

Nikkidolphin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope it's ok to post here as I'm new and can't start a new thread. I have a del rey and wondered if there is a bag organiser I can get to go inside? I've found Samorga in America but they only have the small del rey? Would appreciate any help, thanks very much, Nicole x



Hi Nikki, if you do a search on the main forum there have been quite a few posts about different bag liners.


----------



## Nikkidolphin

Thank you, I will have a look x


----------



## holleigh

Nikkidolphin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope it's ok to post here as I'm new and can't start a new thread. I have a del rey and wondered if there is a bag organiser I can get to go inside? I've found Samorga in America but they only have the small del rey? Would appreciate any help, thanks very much, Nicole x



not in stock currently but online store TheFinerThingsAberdeen has had them, email the nice owner to check if more due in xx

http://thefinerthingsaberdeen.com/


----------



## Nikkidolphin

Thank you, I have emailed them x


----------



## Ludmilla

handbagahholic said:


> Ohh so confused! I order a scarf from harvey nics on the 6th. Said it would be here on the 8th, I got a text saying it will be delivered today, I got home and checked the tracking because there was nothing here, it said parcel re labeled due to request to deliver to alternate address, I didn't request this, Has anyone delt with this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Has your parcel already arrived? I would contact Customer Service. Good luck!


----------



## handbagahholic

Ludmilla said:


> Has your parcel already arrived? I would contact Customer Service. Good luck!




Yes it arrived yesterday evening  thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## holleigh

Nikkidolphin said:


> Thank you, I have emailed them x



spotted these on ebay - will post to uk but be aware of import taxes ! - haven't seen them IRL so no idea of quality compared to Samgora , also not sure of how sizes relate bag wise, but might be of interest to you xx Holls


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201246628...49&var=500442608252&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fjw

Hi I purchased a clemmie clutch from stylesuite.nl, has anyone ever used them before or know if they are genuine? I received the bag today and it had no protective plastic on the gold and just didn't quite feel like a brand new mulberry like my past bags have. http://stylesuite.nl/women/shop/detail/Black-Clemmie-Clutch-2 That's the one I purchased. Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

fjw said:


> Hi I purchased a clemmie clutch from stylesuite.nl, has anyone ever used them before or know if they are genuine? I received the bag today and it had no protective plastic on the gold and just didn't quite feel like a brand new mulberry like my past bags have. http://stylesuite.nl/women/shop/detail/Black-Clemmie-Clutch-2 That's the one I purchased. Thanks



Hi - our authenticators will look at it for you..............see post #1 of the following thread for the picture/information requirements to allow them to authenticate it..........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html

MM


----------



## wulie

fjw said:


> Hi I purchased a clemmie clutch from stylesuite.nl, has anyone ever used them before or know if they are genuine? I received the bag today and it had no protective plastic on the gold and just didn't quite feel like a brand new mulberry like my past bags have. http://stylesuite.nl/women/shop/detail/Black-Clemmie-Clutch-2 That's the one I purchased. Thanks





MiniMabel said:


> Hi - our authenticators will look at it for you..............see post #1 of the following thread for the picture/information requirements to allow them to authenticate it..........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html
> 
> MM



As MiniMabel recommends, our lovely authenticators will check it out for you.
I had a very quick look at the site from your link - many of the sites that sell fakes have either ridiculous or no return policies and either very dodgy looking contact details or none at all - this one seems to have a defined returns policy and both email and telephone contact details, which is reassuring. I have read that you can contact Mulberry directly to query whether a shop is an authorised stockist, but I've not done this myself.
Hope it all turns out OK!


----------



## LadyMoose

Any idea if there is a sale at Bicester? I know the prices are reduced but I'm after a mega bargain! 
Thanks


----------



## Pessie

Hi
I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!


----------



## holleigh

Hi Pessie .. and welcome to "Chat" xx    you must be delighted with your lovely new bag, is she your first Mulberry ? and, more importantly, have you now got the Mulberry "bug" ?!!  (it's compulsive .. I got myself down to just 1 Mulb' until recently .. all of a sudden I'm back up to 3 again ?!) ..  just have a look round the various new threads & join in with the ones that catch your eye .. you'll soon be able to open your own threads (meanwhile, until you can, you're welcome to ask me to start a thread up for you) .. xx's Holls


----------



## Pessie

holleigh said:


> Hi Pessie .. and welcome to "Chat" xx    you must be delighted with your lovely new bag, is she your first Mulberry ? and, more importantly, have you now got the Mulberry "bug" ?!!  (it's compulsive .. I got myself down to just 1 Mulb' until recently .. all of a sudden I'm back up to 3 again ?!) ..  just have a look round the various new threads & join in with the ones that catch your eye .. you'll soon be able to open your own threads (meanwhile, until you can, you're welcome to ask me to start a thread up for you) .. xx's Holls


Thanks Holleigh that's very kind.  I have a few Mulberries, but I only recently stumbled across the forum!  I enjoy everyone's comments and reveals and its such a friendly forum I thought I'd join in xx


----------



## Slowhand

:welcome2: to the forum Pessie ...AKA The Slippery Slope . We all started with one   What else have you got ?


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> :welcome2: to the forum Pessie ...AKA The Slippery Slope . We all started with one   What else have you got ?


Hi, it all started with an oak darwin Brynmore, about 20 years ago (had a top handle as well as a shoulder strap) I loved, loved that bag used it every day for work for years, and it broke my heart when it suffered terminal damage courtesy of the cat and I had to throw it out.  I've been looking for one like it ever since!   I've had various mulberry bags since then, but have now settled on bayswaters, an SBS in oak and now this new one.  I like the natural leathers best as I think they look lovely when used and loved xx


----------



## nlichtman

Lovely bag Pessie x


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!




Hello and welcome Pessie! That's a lovely new bag. You should take a picture of your whole Mulberry familiy . We would like to drool over your other beauties, too.


----------



## Betsy2712

Pessie said:


> Hi
> I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!




Beautiful bag! I want one!!!


----------



## Betsy2712

Pessie said:


> Hi
> I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!



Pessie that bag needs a thread of her own... Such gorgeous leather


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Pessie said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!




Your bag is gorgeous! X


----------



## Pessie

Precious_UK said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! X


Thanks everyone for your lovely comments xx


----------



## sarahlouise06

Anyone else having a stressful night?! 

Dealing with a not so nice eBayer  basically I've been selling stuff on eBay but my postage room in work has messed up my post and things can't be traced so I let the buyers know of this and refunded postage as they waited. Thankfully the items have arrived now safely but one buyer left me a negative feedback despite me constantly being in contact, along with the fact I even refunded them their postage (without them asking) and the postage itself cost me over £8 and they only paid £3.80 but I felt so bad after everything going belly up to ask them for even more money. 

So then tonight the person mailed me to say great thanks, excellent product. YET they had just left me such negative feedback?!?!? So annoyed as I eBay a lot selling clothes etc and now I don't have 100% feedback. Some people are so mean 

Ps. Sorry for the rant on here!


----------



## handbagahholic

sarahlouise06 said:


> Anyone else having a stressful night?!
> 
> Dealing with a not so nice eBayer  basically I've been selling stuff on eBay but my postage room in work has messed up my post and things can't be traced so I let the buyers know of this and refunded postage as they waited. Thankfully the items have arrived now safely but one buyer left me a negative feedback despite me constantly being in contact, along with the fact I even refunded them their postage (without them asking) and the postage itself cost me over £8 and they only paid £3.80 but I felt so bad after everything going belly up to ask them for even more money.
> 
> So then tonight the person mailed me to say great thanks, excellent product. YET they had just left me such negative feedback?!?!? So annoyed as I eBay a lot selling clothes etc and now I don't have 100% feedback. Some people are so mean
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the rant on here!




That's so annoying! I was email a seller who wanted a lower price on my lily, I agreed a price and they made the offer, I accepted and now I've not heard from them
For 3 days despite messaging a payment reminder! Going to have to relist :/ eBay can be such a pain!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wulie

handbagahholic said:


> That's so annoying! I was email a seller who wanted a lower price on my lily, I agreed a price and they made the offer, I accepted and now I've not heard from them
> For 3 days despite messaging a payment reminder! Going to have to relist :/ eBay can be such a pain!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a PITA! The first thing I did on Christmas Day was to open an unpaid item case! (new ebayer, ignored Best Offer and bought at full price, no messages = taking no prisoners!). I've just opened another one tonight, but at least that's a low value item.


----------



## wulie

sarahlouise06 said:


> Anyone else having a stressful night?!
> 
> Dealing with a not so nice eBayer  basically I've been selling stuff on eBay but my postage room in work has messed up my post and things can't be traced so I let the buyers know of this and refunded postage as they waited. Thankfully the items have arrived now safely but one buyer left me a negative feedback despite me constantly being in contact, along with the fact I even refunded them their postage (without them asking) and the postage itself cost me over £8 and they only paid £3.80 but I felt so bad after everything going belly up to ask them for even more money.
> 
> So then tonight the person mailed me to say great thanks, excellent product. YET they had just left me such negative feedback?!?!? So annoyed as I eBay a lot selling clothes etc and now I don't have 100% feedback. Some people are so mean
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the rant on here!



I don't know if ebay will consider removing the feedback, possibly not unless they breach policy in what they actually write, but it might be worth a call and ask them to review the message?
One thing that I've picked up from reading the ebay forum is that the odd neutral or neg as a seller won't necessarily stop others from buying - the response you make, if factual and professional, reflects much better! (commiserations though )


----------



## handbagahholic

wulie said:


> What a PITA! The first thing I did on Christmas Day was to open an unpaid item case! (new ebayer, ignored Best Offer and bought at full price, no messages = taking no prisoners!). I've just opened another one tonight, but at least that's a low value item.




sometimes is more hassle than it's worth! I've re listed this morning!  fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oh no  that's so typical! Ebay is so great and a lot of genuine people use it but I guess you have to take it with a pinch of salt :-/  I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## NY2005

eBay targets a great audience but as always there are people there trying to scam you! I Used to sell on there a lot, but too many changes in buyers favour and high cost to sell anything makes it not such an attractive option anymore. I agree that buyers need to have some protection but it is too one sided. Twenty free listings a month to make me want to sell!


----------



## Izzy48

Pessie said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't start a thread as I'm new to the forum, I hope it's ok to post this here.  It's my new buckle bayswater in midnight.  I love it, the leather is fabulous.  Apologies for the not very good (and giant) photo!




Congrats on a beautiful bag! Welcome to chat. Everyone is so nice here you will enjoy this group. The ladies are very helpful and I have gotten great advice.


----------



## inkkumaa

I'm sorry if I interrupt something, but could someone please tell me if small del rey should have a lock hanging somewhere. I just noticed there isn't any in mine...


----------



## Pessie

inkkumaa said:


> I'm sorry if I interrupt something, but could someone please tell me if small del rey should have a lock hanging somewhere. I just noticed there isn't any in mine...


I just looked on the website, the lock should be hanging from the side of the bag.  When I had a del rey I kept losing the lock, has yours dropped off maybe?  I found mine a couple of times in the car.....


----------



## inkkumaa

Pessie: Fortunately I found it inside one dust bag (where I've been storing another Mulb). Almost had a stroke though!! It even has all the protective foils with it.


----------



## Pessie

inkkumaa said:


> Pessie: Fortunately I found it inside one dust bag (where I've been storing another Mulb). Almost had a stroke though!! It even has all the protective foils with it.


Brilliant!


----------



## sarahlouise06

handbagahholic said:


> That's so annoying! I was email a seller who wanted a lower price on my lily, I agreed a price and they made the offer, I accepted and now I've not heard from them
> For 3 days despite messaging a payment reminder! Going to have to relist :/ eBay can be such a pain!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Oh no  that's so typica!l! Ebay is so great and a lot of genuine people use it but I guess you have to take it with a pinch of salt :-/ I hope you get it sorted! 



wulie said:


> I don't know if ebay will consider removing the feedback, possibly not unless they breach policy in what they actually write, but it might be worth a call and ask them to review the message?
> One thing that I've picked up from reading the ebay forum is that the odd neutral or neg as a seller won't necessarily stop others from buying - the response you make, if factual and professional, reflects much better! (commiserations though )




Thanks so much for the help  I spoke to the eBayer and they said their wife left the feedback so they'll amend it now. Phew!!


----------



## laura81

Hello ladies!

I haven't been on here in an age, I hope everyone is well!


----------



## wulie

Thanks so much for the help  I spoke to the eBayer and they said their wife left the feedback so they'll amend it now. Phew!![/QUOTE]

Great result!


----------



## Slowhand

laura81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I haven't been on here in an age, I hope everyone is well!



How's life across the pond Laura ?


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I haven't been on here in an age, I hope everyone is well!




Hi Laura, great to see you, how's everything. Going with you? X


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sarahlouise06

Why I'm still awake and am online is beyond me!!! :giggles: Boy am I gonna be tired tomorrow in work. Is anyone into cameras here?  

Currently looking at the Canon 700d with a 18-55mm lens and a 85mm lens. Anyone any good with this sort of thang? *rubs eyes*


----------



## nlichtman

Hi Ladies if anyone is after some classic colours Bicester had some great stock, bayswaters, Alexas and Mitzy' s oh and somerset. Some bright coloured Willows too x


----------



## Sammi88x

********** have some reduced Mulberry.... Although that site has gotten a lot of bad reviews so I don't think I would order for that reason.


----------



## nlichtman

Finally updated a family picture of my bags


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I made the plunge and bought the panel Kensington, black with the blue panel. Not on sale and it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I made the plunge and bought the panel Kensington, black with the blue panel. Not on sale and it should arrive tomorrow.



Congratulations!
Like that color pairing.
Hope you'll reveal--mulberry's new combined color bags are so lively & something I look forward to seeing.


----------



## Flossie1

Hi I'm new too, have had help from holliegh & will find my way fingers crossed, my passion are the messenger bags mainly, I own a beautiful small Brynmore & suprisingly have my eye one a black alana? no reason just quite like the slightly edgy look. Would love to pick up a Khaki messenger  Flossie.


----------



## Ludmilla

Flossie1 said:


> Hi I'm new too, have had help from holliegh & will find my way fingers crossed, my passion are the messenger bags mainly, I own a beautiful small Brynmore & suprisingly have my eye one a black alana? no reason just quite like the slightly edgy look. Would love to pick up a Khaki messenger  Flossie.




Hello Flossie! Welcome! I like the old styles very much, too.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I made the plunge and bought the panel Kensington, black with the blue panel. Not on sale and it should arrive tomorrow.




The Kensington arrived today. The navy panel has almost a slightly purple hue in the sun. A well packaged arrival.










I make miserable pictures but I hope they are good enough to see the quality.


----------



## holleigh

another vote in favour of some of the vintage styles .. little Ledbury is one of my favorites from "back in the day" .. always be sure to get them checked out, but, Ebay is a really good place to browse a lot of the older styles .. have fun !!! x


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I made the plunge and bought the panel Kensington, black with the blue panel. Not on sale and it should arrive tomorrow.


It sounds absolutely yummy! Will you post pictures? I don't believe I've ever seen a Kensington, and the blue/black combo sounds exquisite.

P.S. I have the perfect blue & black shoes to go with that bag... I wish we lived closer to each other!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The Kensington arrived today. The navy panel has almost a slightly purple hue in the sun. A well packaged arrival.
> 
> View attachment 2869238
> 
> View attachment 2869239
> 
> View attachment 2869240
> 
> View attachment 2869242
> 
> 
> I make miserable pictures but I hope they are good enough to see the quality.


Oh, it's a gorgeous bag, *Izzy*! The blue & black are very subtly different... so sophisticated! And I was wrong... my shoes don't *at all* go with it, LOL! Thank you for the photos, and congrats on your new treasure!


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> The Kensington arrived today. The navy panel has almost a slightly purple hue in the sun. A well packaged arrival.
> 
> View attachment 2869238
> 
> View attachment 2869239
> 
> View attachment 2869240
> 
> View attachment 2869242
> 
> 
> I make miserable pictures but I hope they are good enough to see the quality.



What an elegant bag! Congrats!


----------



## holleigh

ignore me ?????????????   just trying something out to see if it works !!  (beaut' new bag BTW xx)


----------



## cberrill2

Izzy48 said:


> The Kensington arrived today. The navy panel has almost a slightly purple hue in the sun. A well packaged arrival.
> 
> View attachment 2869238
> 
> View attachment 2869239
> 
> View attachment 2869240
> 
> View attachment 2869242
> 
> 
> I make miserable pictures but I hope they are good enough to see the quality.


Love! That colour combo looks so classy! I haven't seen many reveals for Kensingtons- let us know your thoughts once she has been out and about!


----------



## Izzy48

Will do. Had it with me yesterday so I will know more when carried more than one day. It is pouring rain here so I didn't want to use it today.


----------



## gilson854

Hi my fellow M lovers! I've not posted for a while but love keeping up with all the bag chat  

Some expert advice needed which I know I can find here from you lovely ladies: My hubby has said he will buy me a mulberry (budget £450) for the first time ever - woop!  (I've had to buy them myself so far...which as you'll know does have some advantages!) He doesn't really know the prices so I thought I could get a preloved one as long as its in new/excellent condition.

So I was just wondering, has anyone bought a bag (there are some beauties!) from the website:

 Thefinerthingsaberdeen.com 

There are a couple I have my eye on but wondered if anyone had any experience of this website? 

Thanks so much!

Xx


----------



## remainsilly

gilson854 said:


> Hi my fellow M lovers! I've not posted for a while but love keeping up with all the bag chat
> 
> Some expert advice needed which I know I can find here from you lovely ladies: My hubby has said he will buy me a mulberry (budget £450) for the first time ever - woop!  (I've had to buy them myself so far...which as you'll know does have some advantages!) He doesn't really know the prices so I thought I could get a preloved one as long as its in new/excellent condition.
> 
> So I was just wondering, has anyone bought a bag (there are some beauties!) from the website:
> 
> Thefinerthingsaberdeen.com
> 
> There are a couple I have my eye on but wondered if anyone had any experience of this website?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Xx



Believe "mulberry shopping" subforum has a couple threads about this choice.
Seems popular. Believe owner is tpf member?
No personal experience, as don't buy preowned bags, sorry.


----------



## Mayfly285

gilson854 said:


> Hi my fellow M lovers! I've not posted for a while but love keeping up with all the bag chat
> 
> Some expert advice needed which I know I can find here from you lovely ladies: My hubby has said he will buy me a mulberry (budget £450) for the first time ever - woop!  (I've had to buy them myself so far...which as you'll know does have some advantages!) He doesn't really know the prices so I thought I could get a preloved one as long as its in new/excellent condition.
> 
> So I was just wondering, has anyone bought a bag (there are some beauties!) from the website:
> 
> Thefinerthingsaberdeen.com
> 
> There are a couple I have my eye on but wondered if anyone had any experience of this website?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Xx



Hi gilson xx I haven't been on for a while but I just saw your post.  I bought a Harriet shoulder bag from Thefinerthings and was very, very pleased with my purchase.  The owner is indeed a member of TPF and the bag arrived impeccably packaged and in "as new" condition - I would recommend wholeheartedly! 

Btw, remainsilly is right - there is a thread dedicated to this seller!


----------



## gilson854

remainsilly said:


> Believe "mulberry shopping" subforum has a couple threads about this choice.
> 
> Seems popular. Believe owner is tpf member?
> 
> No personal experience, as don't buy preowned bags, sorry.




thanks very much - was hoping the owner would be a tpf member &#128515; a great sign!! I'll have a look at the other threads... &#128077;


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi gilson xx I haven't been on for a while but I just saw your post.  I bought a Harriet shoulder bag from Thefinerthings and was very, very pleased with my purchase.  The owner is indeed a member of TPF and the bag arrived impeccably packaged and in "as new" condition - I would recommend wholeheartedly!
> 
> Btw, remainsilly is right - there is a thread dedicated to this seller!



I have bought two bags from The Finer Things and both were new bags. They were exactly as advertised and arrived in excellent condition especially traveling from Scotland to the US. I wouldn't hesitate to buy again.


----------



## holleigh

Here you go, link to TPF thread re TheFinerTHings .. owner is a TF-er, she's Hanlovesbags .. I haven't bought from her "store" but I know lots of folks who have & they have all been delighted with the items & the customer care xx's
(not sure if you're aware that LabelsMostWanted is another excellent & very trusted site to by on) xxHolls
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/the-finer-things-new-site-887456.html


----------



## handbagahholic

gilson854 said:


> Hi my fellow M lovers! I've not posted for a while but love keeping up with all the bag chat
> 
> Some expert advice needed which I know I can find here from you lovely ladies: My hubby has said he will buy me a mulberry (budget £450) for the first time ever - woop!  (I've had to buy them myself so far...which as you'll know does have some advantages!) He doesn't really know the prices so I thought I could get a preloved one as long as its in new/excellent condition.
> 
> So I was just wondering, has anyone bought a bag (there are some beauties!) from the website:
> 
> Thefinerthingsaberdeen.com
> 
> There are a couple I have my eye on but wondered if anyone had any experience of this website?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Xx




Hey, I've brought from Hannah, she is fantastic I really couldn't rate her highly enough, so friendly and helpful, what have you got your eye on? Lucky you being treated by hubby


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Is it me or has M bumped the price for the regular Lily?


----------



## remainsilly

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Is it me or has M bumped the price for the regular Lily?



Lily I got in Dec. seems same--price looks to be varying all over the place for leather type. New styles do seem higher.


----------



## ElainePG

My Mulberry Willow arrived this morning, and I just put up a reveal, if anyone would like to see.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, did you notice the Mulberry Kensington was mentioned in the Jan.23 blog? So happy to see others appreciate this brand.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Willow arrived this morning, and I just put up a reveal, if anyone would like to see.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html




It's lovely Elaine!


----------



## DanielleS19

Evening ladies! Thought you might like this


----------



## Izzy48

DanielleS19 said:


> Evening ladies! Thought you might like this



I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## skyqueen

DanielleS19 said:


> Evening ladies! Thought you might like this




Almost wet my pants...thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Almost wet my pants...thanks for the laugh!




Sky, this is so funny but as I implied above it is far to close to the truth for me!!!!!


----------



## fee13

Hehe if only he knew.


----------



## verystef

Hi all. I'm brand new to the forum so please apologize (and let me know) if I'm posting in the wrong thread etc.

I am after some advice/input from you girls: I have only 1 Mulberry bag (black Alexa) and a couple of purses and I am really after a larger bag that is suitable for work. 

I always loved the Bayswater but the fact that you only have one compartment, which is not secured with a zip (stuff could fall out?) kind of put me off - although I would have thought the same applied to the Alexa and it actually doesn't bother me.
Anyway, I was totally set on the Bayswater Double Zip and then thought "hey, the non-zip doesn't bother me on the Alexa" - AND then I saw the Bayswater P{ocket.

So, the question is now:
Bayswater classic  OR
Bayswater Pocket  OR
Bayswater Double Zip

Leather wise I was thinking about Oak, though I recently read that this is higher maintenance than one might think?

Sorry for the myriad of questions and thanks in advance for your wisdom!!


----------



## remainsilly

verystef said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new to the forum so please apologize (and let me know) if I'm posting in the wrong thread etc.
> 
> I am after some advice/input from you girls: I have only 1 Mulberry bag (black Alexa) and a couple of purses and I am really after a larger bag that is suitable for work.
> 
> I always loved the Bayswater but the fact that you only have one compartment, which is not secured with a zip (stuff could fall out?) kind of put me off - although I would have thought the same applied to the Alexa and it actually doesn't bother me.
> Anyway, I was totally set on the Bayswater Double Zip and then thought "hey, the non-zip doesn't bother me on the Alexa" - AND then I saw the Bayswater P{ocket.
> 
> So, the question is now:
> Bayswater classic  OR
> Bayswater Pocket  OR
> Bayswater Double Zip
> 
> Leather wise I was thinking about Oak, though I recently read that this is higher maintenance than one might think?
> 
> Sorry for the myriad of questions and thanks in advance for your wisdom!!



I use a bays as my daily bag--never had anything fall out. The flap slips behind front handle, when locked. There remains small gap @ sides, but not a problem, for me.

I chose oxblood, as I spill things & bleed from clumsiness. Also, deep bag patina isn't as appealing to me. Oak develops more characteristic use patina, which many find glorious. Just about what you want.

Please search threads--there are many on the 3 bays styles. In general, double zip is found heaviest, but very classy look. Pocket may be nice for your concerns, with zipper & more compartments.
Hope this helps.


----------



## verystef

Many thanks for your help! Unfortunately I seem to be drawn to the very light taupe/mushroom/putty shades, which isn't very practical for an everyday workbag (me too with the clumsiness).  
What I had forgotten to add is that I like the possibility of cross body for the double zip, so they weight isn't as much as an issue. Do you find the handles long enough to carry comfortably over your shoulder?
Oh, and I did search but hadn't found anything addressing specifically double zipvs classic bay - but maybe I didn't search properly? 
Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Taupe is an everyday colour no need to worry or baby it


----------



## verystef

elvisfan4life said:


> Taupe is an everyday colour no need to worry or baby it



So taupe is less sensitive than oak? Always thought oak was the "sturdy"/easy care leather but what I read recently contradicts that?!


----------



## Mayfly285

verystef said:


> So taupe is less sensitive than oak? Always thought oak was the "sturdy"/easy care leather but what I read recently contradicts that?!



I would also consider oak to be a more high maintenance shade than taupe, tbh - as other tPFers have mentioned, it will develop its own patina, going darker, over time. The oak Bays is probably the most iconic, classic Mulberry but a Bays in any colour is fabulous. One thing - they aren't the lightest of bags and, without a shoulder strap, you are restricted to carrying in the hand/crook of arm.

Of my Bays, I probably carry my chocolate the most, followed by the scribbly floral patent. I do have an oak (as yet unused, which tells you something!) and a putty (sooo pretty) which I'm keeping for spring. 

One big dollop of advice: go with what sings to your heart and what will work for you and your lifestyle. Otherwise, you'll never truly enjoy your purchase!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## verystef

Mayfly285 said:


> I would also consider oak to be a more high maintenance shade than taupe, tbh - as other tPFers have mentioned, it will develop its own patina, going darker, over time. The oak Bays is probably the most iconic, classic Mulberry but a Bays in any colour is fabulous. One thing - they aren't the lightest of bags and, without a shoulder strap, you are restricted to carrying in the hand/crook of arm.
> 
> Of my Bays, I probably carry my chocolate the most, followed by the scribbly floral patent. I do have an oak (as yet unused, which tells you something!) and a putty (sooo pretty) which I'm keeping for spring.
> 
> One big dollop of advice: go with what sings to your heart and what will work for you and your lifestyle. Otherwise, you'll never truly enjoy your purchase!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!



Thanks - I will do! Saving up for a bit and then it's a trip (or 2 or 3) to a Bicester! What do you mean with "without a shoulder strap..." - is there an option to get a shoulder strap for a Bay?


----------



## Izzy48

verystef said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new to the forum so please apologize (and let me know) if I'm posting in the wrong thread etc.
> 
> I am after some advice/input from you girls: I have only 1 Mulberry bag (black Alexa) and a couple of purses and I am really after a larger bag that is suitable for work.
> 
> I always loved the Bayswater but the fact that you only have one compartment, which is not secured with a zip (stuff could fall out?) kind of put me off - although I would have thought the same applied to the Alexa and it actually doesn't bother me.
> Anyway, I was totally set on the Bayswater Double Zip and then thought "hey, the non-zip doesn't bother me on the Alexa" - AND then I saw the Bayswater P{ocket.
> 
> So, the question is now:
> Bayswater classic  OR
> Bayswater Pocket  OR
> Bayswater Double Zip
> 
> 
> 
> Leather wise I was thinking about Oak, though I recently read that this is higher maintenance than one might think?
> 
> Sorry for the myriad of questions and thanks in advance for your wisdom!!



I have the Bayswater and the Bayswater double zip. I like both very much but if I had to have just one it would be the double zip. I haven't had problems with anything coming out of either. The Pocket is great looking as well. The Alexa is also a tremendous bag so in my opinion you couldn't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## remainsilly

verystef said:


> Thanks - I will do! Saving up for a bit and then it's a trip (or 2 or 3) to a Bicester! What do you mean with "without a shoulder strap..." - is there an option to get a shoulder strap for a Bay?



I believe Mayfly means that the double zip version comes with a detachable shoulder strap, whereas other 2 don't?

I can & do carry my oxblood bays on shoulder--but, handle drop can vary between individual bags. So, this won't be possible, for every regular bays/every color. Best to try irl. 
Treating with collonil products REALLY helps protect the leather. I once knocked over a shelf of maple syrup jars (clumsy) & residue just wiped from bag without issue. 
No rush--you'll find her.


----------



## verystef

remainsilly said:


> I believe Mayfly means that the double zip version comes with a detachable shoulder strap, whereas other 2 don't?
> 
> I can & do carry my oxblood bays on shoulder--but, handle drop can vary between individual bags. So, this won't be possible, for every regular bays/every color. Best to try irl.
> Treating with collonil products REALLY helps protect the leather. I once knocked over a shelf of maple syrup jars (clumsy) & residue just wiped from bag without issue.
> No rush--you'll find her.



I have to admit, I have done absolutely nothing to my Alexa to protect/preserve its black leather. It's 3 years old now and for the last year I have used it as my daily bag. I'm sure one of you guys would see wear & flaws though. 
But your maple sirup story is near enough inspiring and I shall do better in future! Collonil to be purchased asap!


----------



## Mayfly285

verystef said:


> Thanks - I will do! Saving up for a bit and then it's a trip (or 2 or 3) to a Bicester! What do you mean with "without a shoulder strap..." - is there an option to get a shoulder strap for a Bay?



Hi again! There were some "Heritage Bayswaters" from a few years back which did come with a detachable strap - I think they were a matt leather in conker, nightshade and pheasant green - but otherwise, as remainsilly says, the double zip Bays has an optional strap. The regular Bays doesn't. I'd also second her recommendation that you Collonil your bag before you use her. 

I've never had a problem with items falling out, btw, but it is quite easy to lose things inside the bag, unless you use pouches or an insert to organise everything!


----------



## aerinha

Ladies we just had a scare.  Mom and I were finishing dinner clean up and heard a noise outside. I was expecting my bf, but it wasn't his car in the drive.  It sounded like someone was at the garage door, so mom went out and I heard her yell "hey" and ask what someone was doing.  

I grabbed the biggest kitchen knife and was ready to go out when the door opened.  It was just my mom.  She said it was this old guy carrying a wine bottle who thought he was at out elderly neighbor's house.  Her front door goes into a guest room that was converted from a garage, but ours is still a garage.  He was supposedly confused and looking around trying to figure out where her room had gone.  I would think seeing a garage with a strange car in it would be a clue you were at the wrong house not that the room vanished.

Mom and I a laugh later thinking of his face if he saw my knife.  Next he would have had a heart attack in our garage.


----------



## Izzy48

aerinha said:


> Ladies we just had a scare.  Mom and I were finishing dinner clean up and heard a noise outside. I was expecting my bf, but it wasn't his car in the drive.  It sounded like someone was at the garage door, so mom went out and I heard her yell "hey" and ask what someone was doing.
> 
> I grabbed the biggest kitchen knife and was ready to go out when the door opened.  It was just my mom.  She said it was this old guy carrying a wine bottle who thought he was at out elderly neighbor's house.  Her front door goes into a guest room that was converted from a garage, but ours is still a garage.  He was supposedly confused and looking around trying to figure out where her room had gone.  I would think seeing a garage with a strange car in it would be a clue you were at the wrong house not that the room vanished.
> 
> Mom and I a laugh later thinking of his face if he saw my knife.  Next he would have had a heart attack in our garage.



So glad it wasn't something serious. Such a shame we have to be so on guard in this day and time.


----------



## aerinha

Izzy48 said:


> So glad it wasn't something serious. Such a shame we have to be so on guard in this day and time.



He just walked right in.  If the kitchen door weren't locked he would have been in the house.  So scary.


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> He just walked right in.  If the kitchen door weren't locked he would have been in the house.  So scary.



That would have been terrifying.  I'm so glad it was just a mistake and not a real prowler/burglar.


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> That would have been terrifying.  I'm so glad it was just a mistake and not a real prowler/burglar.



Quite the end to the night.  If we weren't expecting someone that door wouldn't have been open.


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning ladies hope your all well, it's been snowing here these last few days and today is a snow dayy!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> I would also consider oak to be a more high maintenance shade than taupe, tbh - as other tPFers have mentioned, it will develop its own patina, going darker, over time. The oak Bays is probably the most iconic, classic Mulberry but a Bays in any colour is fabulous. One thing - they aren't the lightest of bags and, without a shoulder strap, you are restricted to carrying in the hand/crook of arm.
> 
> Of my Bays, I probably carry my chocolate the most, followed by the scribbly floral patent. I do have an oak (as yet unused, which tells you something!) and a putty (sooo pretty) which I'm keeping for spring.
> 
> One big dollop of advice: go with what sings to your heart and what will work for you and your lifestyle. Otherwise, you'll never truly enjoy your purchase!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


I'd echo this, choose a bag that you love (doesn't matter what anyone else thinks) and that suits your lifestyle and the stuff you need to carry.  I've bought several lovely bags because they were beautiful, but that didn't suit me - and ended up selling them on because I didn't use them!!
And one other thing buy the bag you really really want - not the bag you can afford today.  I've done that too and been left dissatisfied by my choice.


----------



## Izzy48

handbagahholic said:


> Morning ladies hope your all well, it's been snowing here these last few days and today is a snow dayy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878589
> View attachment 2878590
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for the pictures, it's lovely!


----------



## youngster

handbagahholic said:


> Morning ladies hope your all well, it's been snowing here these last few days and today is a snow dayy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878589
> View attachment 2878590
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



How pretty!  Stay warm and cozy today!


----------



## verystef

Pessie said:


> I'd echo this, choose a bag that you love (doesn't matter what anyone else thinks) and that suits your lifestyle and the stuff you need to carry.  I've bought several lovely bags because they were beautiful, but that didn't suit me - and ended up selling them on because I didn't use them!!
> And one other thing buy the bag you really really want - not the bag you can afford today.  I've done that too and been left dissatisfied by my choice.



You know what? I always liked the Bay but dismissed it because it didn't feel right. I saw the double zip and thought "bingo! All boxes ticked and I love it!" and was then dismayed at the £1.5k price tag. And I think I've been trying to get to a more affordable bag, ie bay classic. But you're so right! Better keep saving and go for that. Just have to hope they don't axe that style befor I'm done saving up! Thanks! 
And any idea how much cheaper they might be in an outlet?


----------



## Pessie

verystef said:


> You know what? I always liked the Bay but dismissed it because it didn't feel right. I saw the double zip and thought "bingo! All boxes ticked and I love it!" and was then dismayed at the £1.5k price tag. And I think I've been trying to get to a more affordable bag, ie bay classic. But you're so right! Better keep saving and go for that. Just have to hope they don't axe that style befor I'm done saving up! Thanks!
> And any idea how much cheaper they might be in an outlet?


Buying nearly new from a trusted reseller is a really good option, there are threads here to guide you as to who you can trust.  I hope you find the one you're looking for x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> Buying nearly new from a trusted reseller is a really good option, there are threads here to guide you as to who you can trust.  I hope you find the one you're looking for x


The finer thinsg often have these for about a third off


----------



## Slowhand

verystef said:


> You know what? I always liked the Bay but dismissed it because it didn't feel right. I saw the double zip and thought "bingo! All boxes ticked and I love it!" and was then dismayed at the £1.5k price tag. And I think I've been trying to get to a more affordable bag, ie bay classic. But you're so right! Better keep saving and go for that. Just have to hope they don't axe that style befor I'm done saving up! Thanks!
> And any idea how much cheaper they might be in an outlet?



Labels Most Wanted have a beautiful red one for sale at a great price


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> Labels Most Wanted have a beautiful red one for sale at a great price


Oooh yes, it is a fab price


----------



## verystef

Thanks so much for the hint! I'm after a more neutral colour, preferably oak but I'll keep an eye on both sites! Font of knowledge you girls are!!! Xx


----------



## Slowhand

verystef said:


> Thanks so much for the hint! I'm after a more neutral colour, preferably oak but I'll keep an eye on both sites! Font of knowledge you girls are!!! Xx



 Red is a great neutral ....it goes with so many colours . Black blue navy white cream brown grey ...


----------



## verystef

I'm sure it would be for many ppl, and I wish as that bag would be so much more attainable than one with a £1.5k price tag, I'm just not very "red". [me = boring German  ] I want oak or black or something grey/brown...


----------



## Ludmilla

verystef said:


> I'm sure it would be for many ppl, and I wish as that bag would be so much more attainable than one with a £1.5k price tag, I'm just not very "red". [me = boring German  ] I want oak or black or something grey/brown...




Hello from another boring German . I saw the red one, too, and it's beautiful. But like you I would go with a more neutral colour. As the Bayswaters are quite heavy I would tend to a bag with crossbody option. I like the possibility to have my hands free. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, that you will find your perfect bag!


----------



## Slowhand

Just look at my collection for boring  May I be an honorary German please ?


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> Just look at my collection for boring  May I be an honorary German please ?




 Sure! Everybody is welcome  But I don't think your collection is boring. You have some very exciting classics.


----------



## verystef

*lol* sure you can 
I will keep you posted but it will probably be a while before I'll get there. I am selling stuff off on eBay to make some space and raise more funds! Xx


----------



## Slowhand

Ludmilla said:


> Sure! Everybody is welcome  But I don't think your collection is boring. You have some very exciting classics.



 Thank you  I'm very happy stuck in  past with my Darwin family .


----------



## Slowhand

verystef said:


> *lol* sure you can
> I will keep you posted but it will probably be a while before I'll get there. I am selling stuff off on eBay to make some space and raise more funds! Xx



Oh I love a good clear out . Keep going as you have a lovely target to aim for . Looking forward to your happy reveal .


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Just look at my collection for boring  May I be an honorary German please ?



+1!  I have several Mulberry styles in my beloved oak and adore them all!


----------



## verystef

Mayfly285 said:


> +1!  I have several Mulberry styles in my beloved oak and adore them all!




Oooh, I know who to ask when I have questions about oak re care etc then!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

verystef said:


> *lol* sure you can
> 
> I will keep you posted but it will probably be a while before I'll get there. I am selling stuff off on eBay to make some space and raise more funds! Xx




I'm doing the same at the moment. Selling and giving away stuff... I want to hunt something pre-loved down. Not sure what. I would like an OS Lexie (in oak) and a poppy red SBS. The prices in store are too much for my budget.


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> Thank you  I'm very happy stuck in  past with my Darwin family .




I love Darwin leather. It ages so pretty. But it is just too heavy for my back. Would love to have a Rosemary. But it would just sit around.


----------



## Tuned83

Was looking at mulberry.com and came upon the Alice tote, looks interesting and okish starting price. Has anyone seen in real life?


----------



## CityChic81

Tuned83 said:


> Was looking at mulberry.com and came upon the Alice tote, looks interesting and okish starting price. Has anyone seen in real life?


Yes, I had a look at the small black Alice on Friday. It was nice and stylish (better than it looks on the website). It wasn't heavy. I decided it wasn't for me though as I am currently craving a shrunken calf willow. I didn't look at the bigger one, I'm afraid.


----------



## Izzy48

Tuned83 said:


> Was looking at mulberry.com and came upon the Alice tote, looks interesting and okish starting price. Has anyone seen in real life?




I saw it and in my opinion it's a winner. Couldn't even think about getting it because I just bought a Kensington. If I hadn't I would have seriously considered it. Not a big selection in colors though.


----------



## Tuned83

Izzy48 said:


> I saw it and in my opinion it's a winner. Couldn't even think about getting it because I just bought a Kensington. If I hadn't I would have seriously considered it. Not a big selection in colors though.







CityChic81 said:


> Yes, I had a look at the small black Alice on Friday. It was nice and stylish (better than it looks on the website). It wasn't heavy. I decided it wasn't for me though as I am currently craving a shrunken calf willow. I didn't look at the bigger one, I'm afraid.




Thanks ladies. The shrunken calf in black looks very nice on line. just wanted to make sure they were in store. Will likely have a look at the weekend. I'm excited...


----------



## Eskimofo88

Oh my gosh I have just bought my holy grail as a pre loved beauty! I won't give away the secret as I'll do a reveal but I just wanted to tell someone that would understand haha  I got great news about my job today so thought why not, I'll treat myself!


----------



## saleofcentury

Eskimofo88 said:


> Oh my gosh I have just bought my holy grail as a pre loved beauty! I won't give away the secret as I'll do a reveal but I just wanted to tell someone that would understand haha  I got great news about my job today so thought why not, I'll treat myself!



Aaargh - the suspense! Well done Eskimo


----------



## Eskimofo88

It should be with me on Wednesday, I cannot wait


----------



## CityChic81

Eskimofo88 said:


> It should be with me on Wednesday, I cannot wait


How exciting! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## ElainePG

Eskimofo88 said:


> Oh my gosh I have just bought my holy grail as a pre loved beauty! I won't give away the secret as I'll do a reveal but I just wanted to tell someone that would understand haha  I got great news about my job today so thought why not, I'll treat myself!


How exciting! I just did the same thing... only in my case, the "Grail" was an Hermès scarf, pre-loved, at an unusually low price for that particular design (about half of what it usually sells for). Don't you just *love* it when that happens?

Post a link to your reveal when it's up! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Eskimofo88

ElainePG said:


> How exciting! I just did the same thing... only in my case, the "Grail" was an Hermès scarf, pre-loved, at an unusually low price for that particular design (about half of what it usually sells for). Don't you just *love* it when that happens?
> 
> Post a link to your reveal when it's up! Can't wait to see it!!!



Ooo do you have pictures in the non mulbery purchase thread?!

I paid a fair price, probably not a bargain but still less than original price and I was so upset when I missed out on it first time round.


----------



## Ludmilla

Eskimofo88 said:


> Oh my gosh I have just bought my holy grail as a pre loved beauty! I won't give away the secret as I'll do a reveal but I just wanted to tell someone that would understand haha  I got great news about my job today so thought why not, I'll treat myself!



Uhhh! Hopefully Wednesday comes soon! 

And congrats on the good job news!


----------



## MrsJT

Hey everyone! 
I have been set the challenge of making a life size medium sized Mulberry Del Rey handbag CAKE for a friend's 50th birthday! 
Unfortunately I am not lucky enough to own such a fabulous bag but in order to achieve the right look I would really love some help with a few measurements. I know the dimensions of the bag, what I'm after are the following:
The postman's lock dimensions
The D-Rings on the handles (measurements)
The key fob holder dimensions
The dimensions of the padlock and zip tag on the side of the bag. 

I think that's it...... 
Any help would be very very much appreciated... I am a perfectionist and not knowing these measurements is giving me headache! lol


----------



## NY2005

MrsJT said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have been set the challenge of making a life size medium sized Mulberry Del Rey handbag CAKE for a friend's 50th birthday!
> Unfortunately I am not lucky enough to own such a fabulous bag but in order to achieve the right look I would really love some help with a few measurements. I know the dimensions of the bag, what I'm after are the following:
> The postman's lock dimensions
> The D-Rings on the handles (measurements)
> The key fob holder dimensions
> The dimensions of the padlock and zip tag on the side of the bag.
> 
> I think that's it......
> Any help would be very very much appreciated... I am a perfectionist and not knowing these measurements is giving me headache! lol


Wow! Your friend is very lucky....I only have a small del Ray but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies in here will be able to help. Please share a pic when you have made her.


----------



## Pessie

Yes a photo would be amazing to see.  What colour are you going to make it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Woah. Great. I'm curious about the outcome... Don't have a Del Rey unfortunately.


----------



## MrsJT

NY2005 said:


> Wow! Your friend is very lucky....I only have a small del Ray but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies in here will be able to help. Please share a pic when you have made her.


thanks all  NY2005 I'm guessing all the parts of the bag would be the same size so I would be eternally grateful for the measurements of the parts on the small bag. At least then I can make them a tiny bit bigger if I needed to. 
Thanks so much! and of course I will definitely post a pic of the finished cake for you all xxx


----------



## MrsJT

Pessie said:


> Yes a photo would be amazing to see.  What colour are you going to make it?


 I'm making the maroon coloured bag. She also wants a stiletto shoe modeled out of fondant. Very tricky! it's going to look amazing. I've never made a handbag cake or stiletto shoe before so it's certainly a challenge. xx


----------



## NY2005

MrsJT said:


> thanks all  NY2005 I'm guessing all the parts of the bag would be the same size so I would be eternally grateful for the measurements of the parts on the small bag. At least then I can make them a tiny bit bigger if I needed to.
> Thanks so much! and of course I will definitely post a pic of the finished cake for you all xxx


I'm happy to measure! Will do it and post back later x


----------



## MrsJT

You're a star! Thanks a trillion xx


----------



## Slowhand

So happy My beloved son has just text to say he is coming home for the weekend from uni .


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> So happy My beloved son has just text to say he is coming home for the weekend from uni .



Hi stranger nice to find your name first thing in the morning, after not visiting tPF long time!  Have a lovely time with DS  
We are having DD's boyfriend's first visit (DH having quiet tantrum & denial lol) tomorrow.  As well as trying to find car insurance for 18yrs , on top of that DD is on final stage to choosing Firm/Insurance Unis (well what should be Insurance in reality iykwim)...  No time for me to think about handbags these days 

Mrs JT good luck with the cake - I tried once looking at some inspiration on the web like this one http://www.jennysamazingcakes.com/#/handbag-cakes/4552467053

Pls show us the result!? 

Have a nice w/e everybody!!


----------



## Slowhand

ratrat said:


> Hi stranger nice to find your name first thing in the morning, after not visiting tPF long time!  Have a lovely time with DS
> We are having DD's boyfriend's first visit (DH having quiet tantrum & denial lol) tomorrow.  As well as trying to find car insurance for 18yrs , on top of that DD is on final stage to choosing Firm/Insurance Unis (well what should be Insurance in reality iykwim)...  No time for me to think about handbags these days
> 
> Mrs JT good luck with the cake - I tried once looking at some inspiration on the web like this one http://www.jennysamazingcakes.com/#/handbag-cakes/4552467053
> 
> Pls show us the result!?
> 
> Have a nice w/e everybody!!



Lovely to see you too xx 
DS is here now  busy planning the weekend .
If your DD has a boyfriend as lovely as my boys your DH will be very happy Rattie 
We have insured through I Kube who specialise in young drivers . They have a black box recorder which brings the price down a lot . After the first year DS 1 was assessed ad a ' Good ' driver and was given a further 10 % discount . I think Martin Lewis recommends them too . 
Have a good time tomorrow and let us know how you get on


----------



## Eskimofo88

Does anyone else get really excited for using a bag that they've not had out for a while? I'm going out for dinner tonight so I'm taking my lily with me and she's not had an outing since November so I'm really excited to see her again!

I know I'm a bit of a weirdo....


----------



## aerinha

Happy Valentine's day everyone!


----------



## BLee19x

Eskimofo88 said:


> Does anyone else get really excited for using a bag that they've not had out for a while? I'm going out for dinner tonight so I'm taking my lily with me and she's not had an outing since November so I'm really excited to see her again!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit of a weirdo....




Most definitely!!! I get excited even when I'm using the same mulberry everyday. It's because we love them so much!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Eskimofo88 said:


> Does anyone else get really excited for using a bag that they've not had out for a while? I'm going out for dinner tonight so I'm taking my lily with me and she's not had an outing since November so I'm really excited to see her again!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit of a weirdo....




Not at all (if you are then I am too) :giggles:

Hi ladies, I haven't been on much as it feels sad with out Mollydoodles and Elvis' and I'm missing my JudyPomPom so much&#128148;
But I miss chatting on here so I thought I'd drop by and say hi


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Not at all (if you are then I am too) :giggles:
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been on much as it feels sad with out Mollydoodles and Elvis' and I'm missing my JudyPomPom so much&#128148;
> But I miss chatting on here so I thought I'd drop by and say hi




It's nice to see you, wee drop! Yes it is quite silent here... 

I can understand your sadness, it is hard loosing our furry familiy members. Hugs to you. 

Drop in now and then!


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Not at all (if you are then I am too) :giggles:
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been on much as it feels sad with out Mollydoodles and Elvis' and I'm missing my JudyPomPom so much&#128148;
> But I miss chatting on here so I thought I'd drop by and say hi



I'm sitting here with my lovely greyhounds head heavy on my lap, and I know how lucky I am.  I feel for your loss, special dogs stay always with you in your heart x


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Not at all (if you are then I am too) :giggles:
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been on much as it feels sad with out Mollydoodles and Elvis' and I'm missing my JudyPomPom so much&#128148;
> But I miss chatting on here so I thought I'd drop by and say hi



Lovely to see you back, dear wee drop!  Big hug to you  XXX


----------



## Slowhand

So . Has anyone seen 50. Shades of Grey  ? I read the first book properly and skimmed over the other 2 books reading only the love  story  and leaving out the  bits .


----------



## NY2005

Slowhand said:


> So . Has anyone seen 50. Shades of Grey  ? I read the first book properly and skimmed over the other 2 books reading only the love  story  and leaving out the  bits .


The mums at school have arranged a night out this week to watch it.....I have declined!! My friend and I are going to go one afternoon when the girls are in school!!! I haven't heard any good reports though. Perhaps I should watch shawn the sheep instead


----------



## wee drop o bush

I read the FSoG trilogy when it first was published back in 2012. I do like a good erotic romance, I like the authors Lynda Chance and Elizabeth Finn. FSoG is a good read BUT I am sick to death of all the hoopla about it and I don't want to see the movie. It'd never work as a faithful adaptation unless it was porn, which really is not something I want to watch. 
I find Jamie Dornan rather wooden anyway (if you pardon the dreadful pun) :lolots:


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for the welcomes and nice words  
I'm in a bit of a funk at the minute and am not looking after myself properly. I had my blood pressure taken last week and it was 155/95. I know I'm grieving over Judy but I need to keep myself going. We are midst lambing madness right now but once that's over we will get another Pomeranian pup. I need a little thing to care for.


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> So . Has anyone seen 50. Shades of Grey  ? I read the first book properly and skimmed over the other 2 books reading only the love  story  and leaving out the  bits .



I don't think my  bits could take the strain!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pessie said:


> I don't think my  bits could take the strain!!




:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I don't think my  bits could take the strain!!




Lol.

I never read the books. I started with the first one and dropped out in the middle of chapter one. Hm. Don't think that I will watch the movie.


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and nice words
> I'm in a bit of a funk at the minute and am not looking after myself properly. I had my blood pressure taken last week and it was 155/95. I know I'm grieving over Judy but I need to keep myself going. We are midst lambing madness right now but once that's over we will get another Pomeranian pup. I need a little thing to care for.




How many sheep do you have? My cousin has around 20 with 8 newborn lambs at the moment.


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and nice words
> I'm in a bit of a funk at the minute and am not looking after myself properly. I had my blood pressure taken last week and it was 155/95. I know I'm grieving over Judy but I need to keep myself going. We are midst lambing madness right now but once that's over we will get another Pomeranian pup. I need a little thing to care for.


Would you have another little girl or maybe a boy this time Wee Drop?


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and nice words
> I'm in a bit of a funk at the minute and am not looking after myself properly. I had my blood pressure taken last week and it was 155/95. I know I'm grieving over Judy but I need to keep myself going. We are midst lambing madness right now but once that's over we will get another Pomeranian pup. I need a little thing to care for.



Bless you - take care of yourself, wee drop. xx I'm looking forward to seeing the little bundle of fur in due course;  s/he won't replace your beloved Judy, but will go some way to ease your loss - and you have such a special doggy home waiting for the lucky pup!


----------



## Izzy48

Just dropped in to say hello to everyone. We are in the middle of an ice storm right at this moment and it will continue to get worse as the day progresses plus snow. No driving today or tomorrow. Feel better Wee Drop and I will be happy when you can get another fur baby to love. I also miss Mollyd and her sweet and kind comments. It goes without saying that I miss elvis as well. Take care all!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and nice words
> I'm in a bit of a funk at the minute and am not looking after myself properly. I had my blood pressure taken last week and it was 155/95. I know I'm grieving over Judy but I need to keep myself going. We are midst lambing madness right now but once that's over we will get another Pomeranian pup. I need a little thing to care for.



So sorry to hear about Judy, wee...sending big hugs!



Izzy48 said:


> Just dropped in to say hello to everyone. We are in the middle of an ice storm right at this moment and it will continue to get worse as the day progresses plus snow. No driving today or tomorrow. Feel better Wee Drop and I will be happy when you can get another fur baby to love. I also miss Mollyd and her sweet and kind comments. It goes without saying that I miss elvis as well. Take care all!



Could not have said it better, Izzy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ludmilla said:


> How many sheep do you have? My cousin has around 20 with 8 newborn lambs at the moment.




Awww, we have apron 100 and as of right now 35 ewes left to lamb


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladies for the kind words. I'd still like a girl pup (so I can dress her up :giggles: ) and my DH definitely wants a girl pup. Once lambing is over we will start looking for another Pommie pup. I saw someone walking an older Pom today and just seeing one made me smile


----------



## Slowhand

Hopefully it won't be too long until you have a smile on your face everyday Wee Drop x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slowhand said:


> Hopefully it won't be too long until you have a smile on your face everyday Wee Drop x


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww, we have apron 100 and as of right now 35 ewes left to lamb




That's a lot! Keeping my fingers crossed that all lambs come healthy!
I'm sure you will find a little dog, that makes you smile again.


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> ladies for the kind words. I'd still like a girl pup (so I can dress her up :giggles: ) and my DH definitely wants a girl pup. Once lambing is over we will start looking for another Pommie pup. I saw someone walking an older Pom today and just seeing one made me smile


Ah thats fab.  I hope you'll post lots of pictures for us.  Pom puppies are so cute, unfortunately mine looked like a bag of spanners when he was a youngster


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## Ser

Hi wee drop so lovely to see you. Sorry to hear you've not been well. Totally understand how you're feeling about Judy. I do think another bundle of fluff will help. Never replace Judy but will bring such pleasure &#128062;&#128149; you must post lots of pics when you get her/him. 

My baby girl turns 3 this year and my baby boy 2. I keep saying I want another pup but I'm not allowed. Would be hard walking 3 I suppose


----------



## holleigh

Ser said:


> Hi wee drop so lovely to see you. Sorry to hear you've not been well. Totally understand how you're feeling about Judy. I do think another bundle of fluff will help. Never replace Judy but will bring such pleasure &#128062;&#128149; you must post lots of pics when you get her/him.
> 
> My baby girl turns 3 this year and my baby boy 2. I keep saying I want another pup but I'm not allowed. Would be hard walking 3 I suppose



Oh yes !!!  until last October I had 3 for 6 years .. VERY hard work .. mind you, mine are quite large dogs & extremely "active" (need 2+ hours of free running a day to keep them happy, gulp) .. mightn't be so bad with smaller woofs though ? ..

Hugs Wee Drop, it's so hard to lose one & very hard to be without one too xx's


----------



## Ser

holleigh said:


> Oh yes !!!  until last October I had 3 for 6 years .. VERY hard work .. mind you, mine are quite large dogs & extremely "active" (need 2+ hours of free running a day to keep them happy, gulp) .. mightn't be so bad with smaller woofs though ? ..
> 
> Hugs Wee Drop, it's so hard to lose one & very hard to be without one too xx's



Wow that does sound hard work Holleigh. To be honest our boy was such hard work as a pup, compared to our easy going girl, that it's put me off the puppy stage for a while. He's finally settled down after 18 months!!! There were times I could've just returned him to the breeder he drove us both demented!! Even our girl used to look at us as if to say what did you bring home??! Now when he crawls into my lap, licking me, it all melts away. &#128062;&#128150;


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Wow that does sound hard work Holleigh. To be honest our boy was such hard work as a pup, compared to our easy going girl, that it's put me off the puppy stage for a while. He's finally settled down after 18 months!!! There were times I could've just returned him to the breeder he drove us both demented!! Even our girl used to look at us as if to say what did you bring home??! Now when he crawls into my lap, licking me, it all melts away. &#128062;&#128150;




What a cutie. &#128525; sure you can't be mad with him, when he looks like that. &#128522;


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> What a cutie. &#128525; sure you can't be mad with him, when he looks like that. &#128522;



He is such a cutie and so loving and much better now. It was just a trying year and a half!! Glad we persevered wouldn't be without him now &#128149;&#9786;


----------



## holleigh

oh he's so sweet .. to be honest, I don't really like them at puppy stage .. drives me nuts, like it better when they've got older but my remaining 2 are turned 7 now & still behave as if they were just 18 months (my old boy was like that til about 6 months before we lost him at nearly 13 !!!) .. I don't think this breed ever grow up, sigh !! xx
first pic's my boy ( Cuthbert / 'Bertie) .. second's my girl (Holleigh !!), they're Bro & Sis x


----------



## Ser

holleigh said:


> oh he's so sweet .. to be honest, I don't really like them at puppy stage .. drives me nuts, like it better when they've got older but my remaining 2 are turned 7 now & still behave as if they were just 18 months (my old boy was like that til about 6 months before we lost him at nearly 13 !!!) .. I don't think this breed ever grow up, sigh !! xx
> first pic's my boy ( Cuthbert / 'Bertie) .. second's my girl (Holleigh !!), they're Bro & Sis x



Aww they're gorgeous beautiful dogs. What breed are they? 

Our girl was such an angel as a puppy. Nothing ripped up no problems. Why our boy came as such a surprise, we were not prepared!! All came good in the end though &#9786;


----------



## holleigh

The woofs are Hungarian Vizsla - the only breed I've ever owned - yep, I'm that stupid !!!  (they are not for the faint hearted .. very complex minds & far to clever for their own good) - great "wash & wipe" dogs though ?, really oily, short coats so no matter how muddy they get, it's very easy to get them cleaned up (well, unless they've been rolling in fox poo or rotting salmon .. then not so easy) xx

(our first boy was an angel, his sister was a brat .. so .. when we lost him I said "next one has to be a boy, the girls are a pitta" .. we got a boy & he turned out to be the most difficult little ***!!* ever !!! (sadly we lost him last year) .. so, when we lost the old girl I said "ok, we'll get a girl then" .. HA! .. Holleigh is a right little Madam .. her brother, who we "rescued" has issues (very timid) but if we'd got him when we got her, he'd have been a much easier dog - just goes to show, it's not the gender that counts , they are all just so different) x


----------



## Izzy48

holleigh said:


> The woofs are Hungarian Vizsla - the only breed I've ever owned - yep, I'm that stupid !!!  (they are not for the faint hearted .. very complex minds & far to clever for their own good) - great "wash & wipe" dogs though ?, really oily, short coats so no matter how muddy they get, it's very easy to get them cleaned up (well, unless they've been rolling in fox poo or rotting salmon .. then not so easy) xx
> 
> (our first boy was an angel, his sister was a brat .. so .. when we lost him I said "next one has to be a boy, the girls are a pitta" .. we got a boy & he turned out to be the most difficult little ***!!* ever !!! (sadly we lost him last year) .. so, when we lost the old girl I said "ok, we'll get a girl then" .. HA! .. Holleigh is a right little Madam .. her brother, who we "rescued" has issues (very timid) but if we'd got him when we got her, he'd have been a much easier dog - just goes to show, it's not the gender that counts , they are all just so different) x



Your dogs are so pretty. I have a friend who has a female and they love her dearly but she is a pistol. She's everywhere and sometimes they find her swimming in their pool as late as 2am.. She was so happy to see me the last time I was there she knocked me on the floor and stood there licking my face. I couldn't help but laugh. They are wonderful dogs.


----------



## holleigh

They are Izzy, that's the problem, as infuriating as they can be, once you've had one you can't think of having any other breed - mine swim, but it's 'Bertie who's really keen on it, any water .. he's in ! which is funny 'cause when we got him he was scared of even the smallest stream .. he was 9+ months when we took him on, had a bad start with someone who couldn't cope with him & was attacked by their older dog, he's not too good with "strange" dogs because of that but he is so loving & far more obedient than his sister (she's a right moo-cow !) just popping a pic on of my old boy (Bruin), this was taken about 8 months before he toddled off to the Rainbow Bridge xx Holls


----------



## Pessie

I'm loving seeing all your photos, this is spanner boy (they woke up just as I took the picture).  Love him to bits I have to say, although I also had a real struggle for the first 18 months - house training, chewing, chasing the cat, you name it - absolute nightmare and worst dog I've ever owned - came very close to giving up, and then all of a sudden everything fell right!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I'm loving seeing all your photos, this is spanner boy (they woke up just as I took the picture).  Love him to bits I have to say, although I also had a real struggle for the first 18 months - house training, chewing, chasing the cat, you name it - absolute nightmare and worst dog I've ever owned - came very close to giving up, and then all of a sudden everything fell right!




Aww. Cute picture.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww your furbabies are gorgeous  looking at them has cheered me up 
We are waiting for a breeder to contact us to let us know if they have a spare female pup that they are willing to sell to us, we have first choice of the litter beyond what they want to keep for breeding and showing. One of their *****es already whelped but only had one female, which they are keeping. So now we are waiting on their other one, hopefully she'll have at least two females. They breed to show and to have new bloodlines going forward, not to sell. A good friend who breeds Shiba Inu and knows them contacted them on my behalf, recommended me and then told me what she'd done. I was both really touched by her kindness but also slightly panicked. We should know by the beginning of next month whether we can get one, if not we will look elsewhere. I've looked shelters as Judy was a rescue but without success. There are lots of Pom rescues in the US but none in the UK or Ireland, what I would like to do is once I've gotten a pup keep an eye out for a rescue Pom that I could give a good home too&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Ludmilla

holleigh said:


> They are Izzy, that's the problem, as infuriating as they can be, once you've had one you can't think of having any other breed - mine swim, but it's 'Bertie who's really keen on it, any water .. he's in ! which is funny 'cause when we got him he was scared of even the smallest stream .. he was 9+ months when we took him on, had a bad start with someone who couldn't cope with him & was attacked by their older dog, he's not too good with "strange" dogs because of that but he is so loving & far more obedient than his sister (she's a right moo-cow !) just popping a pic on of my old boy (Bruin), this was taken about 8 months before he toddled off to the Rainbow Bridge xx Holls
> 
> ]




You have beautiful dogs, Holleigh. Are they gundogs (hope I got the right word here)?

My aunt has a dog (1 year old) I take for weekend walks. She is a mix of German sheepdog and Boarder Collie (More Collie and totally black). She was bitten once by another dog and now she is always scared when we meet other dogs. But the rest of the time she is very nice and wants to do everything right.


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww your furbabies are gorgeous  looking at them has cheered me up
> We are waiting for a breeder to contact us to let us know if they have a spare female pup that they are willing to sell to us, we have first choice of the litter beyond what they want to keep for breeding and showing. One of their *****es already whelped but only had one female, which they are keeping. So now we are waiting on their other one, hopefully she'll have at least two females. They breed to show and to have new bloodlines going forward, not to sell. A good friend who breeds Shiba Inu and knows them contacted them on my behalf, recommended me and then told me what she'd done. I was both really touched by her kindness but also slightly panicked. We should know by the beginning of next month whether we can get one, if not we will look elsewhere. I've looked shelters as Judy was a rescue but without success. There are lots of Pom rescues in the US but none in the UK or Ireland, what I would like to do is once I've gotten a pup keep an eye out for a rescue Pom that I could give a good home too&#128150;&#128150;




You will be lucky and get a little pup. We all think of you and we all keep our fingers crossed. Everything will be fine in the end.


----------



## holleigh

Pessie, what a fab picture, my first 2 dogs used to snuggle up like that with our 2 Siamese cats, happy memories !
Yes Ludmilla, they are gundogs (though both of them are scared by fireworks & thunder !), usually referred to as Hunt, Point, Retrieve (they don't do the "kill" thing like terriers, they've very soft mouths) - not that we knew it at the time, but it turned out that the Mother of our old lad was the GGG Grandmother of the 2 younger ones !! so still all "family" even though a different breeder ..
Lovely idea re a pup then a rescue pom' Wee Drop - it's so nice for the animals to have company of their own kind xx


----------



## Pessie

That's really exciting Wee Drop all my fingers crossed there's a female for you in the litter, and I'm with you on the idea of getting a rescue too.  I'm taking early retirement soon, and I'm thinking about getting a rescue friend for the boy - he's a bit timid with dogs he doesn't know as he was bitten as a pup and again more recently, so I thought having a partner in crime would boost his confidence a lot, and I'd have more time as well.  The only thing that makes me hesitate is milo the cat, he's getting on these days and not quite so nifty on his feet.  He's been such a lovely boy I wouldn't want to spoil things for him in his old age.  It's a bit of a dilemma for me at the mo.
Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> I'm loving seeing all your photos, this is spanner boy (they woke up just as I took the picture).  Love him to bits I have to say, although I also had a real struggle for the first 18 months - house training, chewing, chasing the cat, you name it - absolute nightmare and worst dog I've ever owned - came very close to giving up, and then all of a sudden everything fell right!



That's exactly what it was like with our boy!!


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww your furbabies are gorgeous  looking at them has cheered me up
> We are waiting for a breeder to contact us to let us know if they have a spare female pup that they are willing to sell to us, we have first choice of the litter beyond what they want to keep for breeding and showing. One of their *****es already whelped but only had one female, which they are keeping. So now we are waiting on their other one, hopefully she'll have at least two females. They breed to show and to have new bloodlines going forward, not to sell. A good friend who breeds Shiba Inu and knows them contacted them on my behalf, recommended me and then told me what she'd done. I was both really touched by her kindness but also slightly panicked. We should know by the beginning of next month whether we can get one, if not we will look elsewhere. I've looked shelters as Judy was a rescue but without success. There are lots of Pom rescues in the US but none in the UK or Ireland, what I would like to do is once I've gotten a pup keep an eye out for a rescue Pom that I could give a good home too&#128150;&#128150;



Ooh exciting wee drop. Keep us posted &#128062;&#128150;&#9786;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Judy was so good with people scared of dogs. A gentle dog would really help your wee dog


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ludmilla said:


> You will be lucky and get a little pup. We all think of you and we all keep our fingers crossed. Everything will be fine in the end.




Thank you


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> That's exactly what it was like with our boy!!


Yes, I'll never forget the day he stole the Sunday joint - I turned round from making the gravy to find an empty warming plate and leg of lamb in his basket.  We had veggies and gravy for Sunday lunch!!


----------



## BLee19x

Hi guys. 
Can someone remind me when the summer sale usually starts? Is it June?? 


Thanks!! X


----------



## Pessie

BLee19x said:


> Hi guys.
> Can someone remind me when the summer sale usually starts? Is it June??
> 
> 
> Thanks!! X


Hi its around the end of June usually


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> Yes, I'll never forget the day he stole the Sunday joint - I turned round from making the gravy to find an empty warming plate and leg of lamb in his basket.  We had veggies and gravy for Sunday lunch!!



Oh noo soo funny, but not at the time I bet!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pessie

:





Ser said:


> Oh noo soo funny, but not at the time I bet!! &#128514;&#128514;


You're not kidding, I could've killed him


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Can anybody recommend a purse to go with glossy goat bayswater in black? I do quite like this one as it is the same leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but want some other opinions of what your lovely people think  xx


----------



## BLee19x

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Can anybody recommend a purse to go with glossy goat bayswater in black? I do quite like this one as it is the same leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but want some other opinions of what your lovely people think  xx




I have the continental wallet but in Oxblood and it's an absolutely gorgeous purse. The quality is outstanding and the amount of room is amazing for the size and plenty of space for change which is rare in most purses now!! And seeing as it's to go in a bayswater it won't be too big!! I love mine!! &#128525;


----------



## BLee19x

Pessie said:


> Hi its around the end of June usually




Oh brill! Thank you! X


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

BLee19x said:


> I have the continental wallet but in Oxblood and it's an absolutely gorgeous purse. The quality is outstanding and the amount of room is amazing for the size and plenty of space for change which is rare in most purses now!! And seeing as it's to go in a bayswater it won't be too big!! I love mine!! &#128525;




Awh that's made my mind up for me. It's so difficult I don't have a local mulberry store and the nearest one which is an hour away never stocks the higher price stock only the cheaper stuff so never got to see it in real life! Thank you for your advice! I will be getting the purse in black but my next mulberry will be oxblood it is a gorgeous colour so I will have to get the oxblood continental wallet aswell then &#128540;


----------



## BLee19x

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Awh that's made my mind up for me. It's so difficult I don't have a local mulberry store and the nearest one which is an hour away never stocks the higher price stock only the cheaper stuff so never got to see it in real life! Thank you for your advice! I will be getting the purse in black but my next mulberry will be oxblood it is a gorgeous colour so I will have to get the oxblood continental wallet aswell then &#128540;




Haha oh no! I only have a counter in house of Fraser local to me  but alas it's better than nothing!! 
Ohh I look forward to the reveal! 
Yes oxblood really is the most amazing colour. I have to resist choosing that colour otherwise I'd just have everything oxblood!! Haha x


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

BLee19x said:


> Haha oh no! I only have a counter in house of Fraser local to me  but alas it's better than nothing!!
> Ohh I look forward to the reveal!
> Yes oxblood really is the most amazing colour. I have to resist choosing that colour otherwise I'd just have everything oxblood!! Haha x




Oxblood is so classy and contemporary. I would love a bayswater in oxblood but can only seem to find the natural leather version online and this wouldn't be suitable for me. If you find a oxblood bayswater in glossy goat or soft leather would you kindly let me know  it doesn't make sense as the purse you have is glossy goat and I can't seen to find the bag to match it which is odd isn't it xx


----------



## Ludmilla

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Oxblood is so classy and contemporary. I would love a bayswater in oxblood but can only seem to find the natural leather version online and this wouldn't be suitable for me. If you find a oxblood bayswater in glossy goat or soft leather would you kindly let me know  it doesn't make sense as the purse you have is glossy goat and I can't seen to find the bag to match it which is odd isn't it xx



The oxblood Bayswater is available on http://www.mulberry.com/shop/womens-bags/shoulder-bags/bayswater-oxblood-natural-leather. but I fear it comes only in natural leather, not in glossy goat.


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The oxblood Bayswater is available... but I fear it comes only in natural leather, not in glossy goat.


+1
Both my oxblood tree continental wallet & make up case are nvt, also.


----------



## Izzy48

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Can anybody recommend a purse to go with glossy goat bayswater in black? I do quite like this one as it is the same leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but want some other opinions of what your lovely people think  xx



I have the same purse in black and we say wallet. My daughter has it in red and blue. We love them and they are all beautiful. Any would look great with the Bayswater.


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I am back asking if anyone can help me with the name of a shop in London. This isn't like the coat which was probably fairly obvious but maybe someone will recognize it. I was in London and found a shop with upscale goods from stationary to high end leather goods including bags. I didn't buy a bag but I found handbag hangers to keep your bag off the floor. They were decorative and fairly expensive but I bought three. I gave away two and now I have left mine at a table in a restaurant and someone took it rather than turn it in. Irritating! I believe it was rather old fashioned with a bow window but an incredibly nice shop and possibly near Harrods. Not sure. I do know how large London is and this is ridiculous for me to ask this with no more information than I have. Perhaps just a recommendation for a good quality bag hanger. The ones I have found here aren't the same quality. Thank you for even reading!!!


----------



## Pessie

Is it Smythson's?  Aspinal's might be another suggestion?


----------



## Izzy48

Pessie said:


> Is it Smythson's?  Aspinal's might be another suggestion?



It's Aspinal , I think ! Thank  you so much. I will let you know.

It was indeed Aspinal and I ordered one plus a purse charm of a London cab. The men who drive those cabs are so incredibly knowledgeable of the city I was amazed. They are indeed expensive but this time I won't forget and leave it. Thank you again.


----------



## holleigh

the Aspinal ones are lovely, but, always worth checking out Evilbay too xx
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Other-Wom...om=R40|R40|R40|R40&_nkw=bag+hook&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## wee drop o bush

Izzy48 said:


> It's Aspinal , I think ! Thank  you so much. I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed Aspinal and I ordered one plus a purse charm of a London cab. The men who drive those cabs are so incredibly knowledgeable of the city I was amazed. They are indeed expensive but this time I won't forget and leave it. Thank you again.




I treated myself to an Aspinal handbag hanger too, great little things they are. Very useful and very pretty&#128150;


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> I treated myself to an Aspinal handbag hanger too, great little things they are. Very useful and very pretty&#128150;




I didn't even think of Evil Bay! I wanted the red snake like before but they were out of stock so I ordered navy. Their brand is higher quality than any I have seen plus theirs are longer and fit more table shapes better.  Wee drop, let me know how you like it.


----------



## jessie_under

Hi I am completely new to this, I want to write a complaint to Mulberry for my new cara bag. 
Basically the D ring broke off the bottom of my bag only 32 days after it arrived, meaning I couldnt use it as a backpack because there was nowhere to "attach" the strap- rendering the bag useless to me as i had it for my bad back. It was sent back, and I only received it on Saturday and then on Tuesday another buckle broke off. The bag was £1200- and it was my 21st present from the parents- and i havnt told them so not to make them upset and angry. Has anyone got any ideas what I can do or say? I've never had to complain about anything before and I'm so lost and in a tiz


----------



## remainsilly

jessie_under said:


> Hi I am completely new to this, I want to write a complaint to Mulberry for my new cara bag.
> Basically the D ring broke off the bottom of my bag only 32 days after it arrived, meaning I couldnt use it as a backpack because there was nowhere to "attach" the strap- rendering the bag useless to me as i had it for my bad back. It was sent back, and I only received it on Saturday and then on Tuesday another buckle broke off. The bag was £1200- and it was my 21st present from the parents- and i havnt told them so not to make them upset and angry. Has anyone got any ideas what I can do or say? I've never had to complain about anything before and I'm so lost and in a tiz



I think you must decide what resolution you want for situation, then ask mulberry for it.
Do you want a new bag? A full refund? Exchange or voucher? 
As your parents purchased bag, you may want to ask their opinions, also. They will not be angry @ you, probably.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> It's Aspinal , I think ! Thank  you so much. I will let you know.
> 
> It was indeed Aspinal and I ordered one plus a purse charm of a London cab. The men who drive those cabs are so incredibly knowledgeable of the city I was amazed. They are indeed expensive but this time I won't forget and leave it. Thank you again.


Glad to have helped x


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> I think you must decide what resolution you want for situation, then ask mulberry for it.
> Do you want a new bag? A full refund? Exchange or voucher?
> As your parents purchased bag, you may want to ask their opinions, also. They will not be angry @ you, probably.
> Hope this helps.


+ 1 Good advice


----------



## Izzy48

Pessie said:


> + 1 Good advice



+1 Totally agree with advice given. If bought in a Mulberry shop, why not go to the SA first with the problem. Mulberry has always been good to me in every situation of inquiry.


----------



## jessie_under

Pessie said:


> + 1 Good advice


In a perfect world, I would like a token or reimbursement. I had the bag 17th november, but haven't been able to use it 19th-December-14th Feb because it broke and then went away for repairs, and i've just handed it back in Tuesday again. I don't want to be cheeky though, i've never written a complaint letter so have no idea what i'm doing and think the draft is too personal, but i am really upset and would like them to be responsive. I have dealt with two different SAs, they saw it more as filling in paperwork than helping a person and being responsive. 

This is the draft;

Dear customer services,
Re: large Cara Delevinge oxblood bag
I am writing with regards the large Cara Delevinge bag I received on 17/11/2014 for £1200 which is not satisfactory quality or fit for the purpose due to the following problems: a broken D-ring leaving me unable to use the bag as a backpack and a broken buckle. Further details to support my complaint are enclosed. After saving up and trying to buy an oxblood Cara Delevinge bag in September and failing because they had sold out I was so so happy to have one on November 17th for my 21st birthday. My parents ordered the large oxblood bag from the Edinburgh store to send down to home for me to open. Id just like to point out how badly the leather under the lock scratches and how it looks so uncared for even though I look after it well. No amount of your recommended gel has helped with this issue.  My main problem has been that one of the rings came off December 19th, just 32 days after I had the bag and have been unable to wear it properly, I have a bad back and it was the sole reason I had the convertible backpack. I chose your company over Russell & Bromley and Philip Lim because I thought the quality would be better. Recent compliments to my bag have had a response of negatively from me following the two separate instances of it breaking and the bad markings and I barely value it anymore, but rather see it as a burden.
 I have only had the chance to take it in to be repaired 11th January when I was back in Edinburgh to take it into your store there. I then picked up my repaired bag this Saturday gone, 14th February, as I had no email or phone call to say that it was back from repair and decided to walk in to ask if it was there, even though been sent back to store 30th January. On Tuesday 17th February I put the bag down and found the buckle had come off my bag from a different location just 3 days after I have had the bag back. 
I am extremely upset to have my bag sent back to be repaired for a second fault of the same design. I feel as though I have barely been able to wear the £1200 bag since I have had it and am too concerned about the structural integrity and bad quality to wear it. I have not  been able  to tell my parents about the damage to the bag because I fear how upset and distraught they would be that my 21st birthday present has broken twice, something that should not be possible for the price. I cannot believe that a bag has had two faults in this space of time, and that it is now being sent off for a second time back for repair.  I feel that it is unacceptable to let me have to accept that I will be missing my bag for a 2nd time. I have been a loyal customer in the past to you, having some bags and accessories from you and I do not think that your quality of some of your items reflects what your company stands for or the price. 

I look forward to a full response to my email

Yours faithfully,

Jessie Davies


Are there any tips or changes for me to make?


----------



## Ludmilla

jessie_under said:


> Hi I am completely new to this, I want to write a complaint to Mulberry for my new cara bag.
> 
> Basically the D ring broke off the bottom of my bag only 32 days after it arrived, meaning I couldnt use it as a backpack because there was nowhere to "attach" the strap- rendering the bag useless to me as i had it for my bad back. It was sent back, and I only received it on Saturday and then on Tuesday another buckle broke off. The bag was £1200- and it was my 21st present from the parents- and i havnt told them so not to make them upset and angry. Has anyone got any ideas what I can do or say? I've never had to complain about anything before and I'm so lost and in a tiz




I'm so sorry that this happened to you! That's really disappointing....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi Jessie,
I've read your whole letter. I don't think that it is too personal. You might change it a little bit (Start with facts: when you received bag, 1. broke, M's service, 2. broke. Dissapointment: birthday present/loyal customer. Solution to your problem.).
But first of all I think you should talk with your parents. It's great that you want to handle the situation alone, but they bought the bag for you and I think they might want to contact M also. Show them the letter you already wrote. You should do this complaint together. It was not your fault that the bag broke twice. So they won't be angry with you. And you will feel better as soon as you are not alone with your disappointment and anger.


----------



## jessie_under

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Jessie,
> I've read your whole letter. I don't think that it is too personal. You might change it a little bit (Start with facts: when you received bag, 1. broke, M's service, 2. broke. Dissapointment: birthday present/loyal customer. Solution to your problem.).
> But first of all I think you should talk with your parents. It's great that you want to handle the situation alone, but they bought the bag for you and I think they might want to contact M also. Show them the letter you already wrote. You should do this complaint together. It was not your fault that the bag broke twice. So they won't be angry with you. And you will feel better as soon as you are not alone with your disappointment and anger.


Thankyou I will try setting it out like that and the other things you have said too- I want the best response I can get from the company, it's so amazing having so many M fans and veterans on here to help! I want to try and send it tonight and get it sorted before my parents come back beginning of April!


----------



## Lulapula

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 applies to the sale contract, with your parents. They have the right to a full refund or to claim damages (s15B in Scotland but that is from memory).  I agree you should make it less personal and tell them they are in breach of the 1979 Act.  Poor you, I am sorry your present has been spoiled like this. Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## Ludmilla

jessie_under said:


> Thankyou I will try setting it out like that and the other things you have said too- I want the best response I can get from the company, it's so amazing having so many M fans and veterans on here to help! I want to try and send it tonight and get it sorted before my parents come back beginning of April!




You are very welcome. But as I said before, your parents bought this bag, they might want to know that it has a fault. It would be good to talk about this with them, even though they are not around. 
Good luck!


----------



## holleigh

I should just like to say that, for a "first complaint of this kind" you have done a very good letter which both highlights the issues &, I could feel your "distress" from the wording also - well done for that ..  as has been said, I am sure your parents would be upset with the item, not with you Honey, but I can see how you would not wish to delay dealing with this until April, I would want to get the complaint underway as quickly as possible too ..
Assuming you are wary of having another Cara (though I'm sure there are plenty of them that have been fine) but still want something that can be worn as a backpack, perhaps have a think about an Alexa (oversize probably) as there is a way of looping the long strap through the  top handle which means you can also wear it as a backpack !!!!!!!!!!!!
perhaps getting a nice pre-loved one if your going to "fiddle" with it would be the solution & any "extra" money could be put towards a smaller bag like a Lily for evenings out etc ?
Do keep us up to date with what's happening xx's Holls


----------



## Ludmilla

Lulapula said:


> The Sale of Goods Act 1979 applies to the sale contract, with your parents. They have the right to a full refund or to claim damages (s15B in Scotland but that is from memory).  I agree you should make it less personal and tell them they are in breach of the 1979 Act.  Poor you, I am sorry your present has been spoiled like this. Let us know how you get on. Xx




+1. the sale contract is with your parents.


----------



## jessie_under

Lulapula said:


> The Sale of Goods Act 1979 applies to the sale contract, with your parents. They have the right to a full refund or to claim damages (s15B in Scotland but that is from memory).  I agree you should make it less personal and tell them they are in breach of the 1979 Act.  Poor you, I am sorry your present has been spoiled like this. Let us know how you get on. Xx


what about me being the owner of the product?


----------



## Pessie

No it's the purchaser who the contract is with, do they still have the receipt?  I wouldn't worry about telling them, it's the bag that's at fault not you, and I suggest you tell them now and get it off your chest.  The other thing with complaints or anything that you write when upset is I would recommend to maybe sleep on it and look at afresh next day - it'll come out better that way.  
So tell your parents, run the letter by them and wing it off to Mulberry with a copy of the reciept and any documentation you have from the repair work - is my advice, and as Remainsilly says make it really clear what you want them to do ( you stand a better chance of getting it that way).  Good luck with it!


----------



## Ludmilla

pessie said:


> no it's the purchaser who the contract is with, do they still have the receipt?  I wouldn't worry about telling them, it's the bag that's at fault not you, and i suggest you tell them now and get it off your chest.  The other thing with complaints or anything that you write when upset is i would recommend to maybe sleep on it and look at afresh next day - it'll come out better that way.
> 
> So tell your parents, run the letter by them and wing it off to mulberry with a copy of the reciept and any documentation you have from the repair work - is my advice, and as remainsilly says make it really clear what you want them to do ( you stand a better chance of getting it that way).  Good luck with it!




+1!


----------



## jessie_under

Ok I have said the bag doesn't stand up to the sales of goods act, asked for a solution- not specified one, though I am aware that they do not sell the large cara in oxblood online anymore? I have the receipt with me up here, I snuck it out my parents room when it broke over christmas before i flew back and the staff at the store have seen it etc.

Thankyou everybody so much i've had no idea about how to go about this- hopefully wont come off as too angry or a pushover but somewhere inbetween. I will let you know the result, worst is nothing happens but at least I've tried and feel better for it


----------



## jessie_under

And this was it the 1st day I had it (sigh)


----------



## Slowhand

Hi Jessie so sorry to hear about the hassle with your bag  .
 I used to work for the CAB and you have been given good advice here already . It's important that you state all the facts and that the final paragraph is about what outcome you want . Don't forget that you are entitled to a full refund in law and not vouchers . However you can accept a replacement if you wish or a repair  but by law they have to refund you if this is what you want  (If an item is faulty within 6 months it is deemed to have been faulty from the start and the onus is on the supplier to prove that it wasn't ) Fact that it has broken twice is evidence enough.
Ask them to to respond in  a reasonable time scale - 
 maybe 7 working days . 
Good luck with it and keep us posted .


----------



## wulie

Slowhand said:


> Hi Jessie so sorry to hear about the hassle with your bag  .
> I used to work for the CAB and you have been given good advice here already . It's important that you state all the facts and that the final paragraph is about what outcome you want . Don't forget that you are entitled to a full refund in law and not vouchers . However you can accept a replacement if you wish or a repair  but by law they have to refund you if this is what you want  (If an item is faulty within 6 months it is deemed to have been faulty from the start and the onus is on the supplier to prove that it wasn't ) Fact that it has broken twice is evidence enough.
> Ask them to to respond in  a reasonable time scale -
> maybe 7 working days .
> Good luck with it and keep us posted .




In addition to the 6 months legal requirement referred to by Slow, I believe that Mulberry's guarantee is for 12 months, so I don't think they have a leg to stand on here.
Hope you get the outcome you want.


----------



## Mayfly285

jessie_under said:


> And this was it the 1st day I had it (sigh)



I've read all the comments and really feel for you; whatever the outcome, the gloss has been taken off your beautiful 21st birthday present. That said, I agree with all the sound advice given above and hope that you get your desired outcome. Keep us posted, honey!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> I've read all the comments and really feel for you; whatever the outcome, the gloss has been taken off your beautiful 21st birthday present. That said, I agree with all the sound advice given above and hope that you get your desired outcome. Keep us posted, honey!



I am also so sorry you are having these issues and hope Mulberry will do exactly what you want. Good luck!


----------



## mills

I am sorry this has happened to you Jessie but I'm a big believer in standing up for ourselves as a customer when we have received a substandard product. If you could call your parents just to give them the heads up that would be good plus I am sure they would want to help and if you get a refund you will need to supply the credit card details of your parents if that's how it was paid for.  If I were in your shoes I'd be telling them I expected a full refund, I don't stand for exchanges and certainly not repairs on a new bag. When things like this happen to me it puts me completely off the product and I want it gone! Probably harsh for some but there's always a better bag out there and you get to have fun hunting it down. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jessie_under

Thank You everyone, yes they said the 12 months guarantee will begin again after the 1st time it came back from repair, and i did'nt even think about asking for a replacement which is so stupid because I worked for LA for one time as it was exchange, refund or replacement but I was kind of just taken upstairs to send it away without having any other choice. And yes Mills I know what you mean about not wanting it anymore, if i get it back i'll probably just wear it around my parents or something. I will post the outcome when I get one, everyone's been so helpful on here I could not have asked for anymore more.


----------



## Skater

Good luck - and I hope you end up with the bag you want, whatever you decide on!


----------



## mills

jessie_under said:


> Thank You everyone, yes they said the 12 months guarantee will begin again after the 1st time it came back from repair, and i did'nt even think about asking for a replacement which is so stupid because I worked for LA for one time as it was exchange, refund or replacement but I was kind of just taken upstairs to send it away without having any other choice. And yes Mills I know what you mean about not wanting it anymore, if i get it back i'll probably just wear it around my parents or something. I will post the outcome when I get one, everyone's been so helpful on here I could not have asked for anymore more.



Stand your ground and keep pushing for the refund. It's easy to get swept away in their "suggestions" eg repairs etc, but just keep telling them the product is faulty and by law this entitles you to a refund which is what you are requesting.


----------



## Mayfly285

mills said:


> Stand your ground and keep pushing for the refund. It's easy to get swept away in their "suggestions" eg repairs etc, but just keep telling them the product is faulty and by law this entitles you to a refund which is what you are requesting.



I agree - repair a brand new item? Twice?? :O Definitely push for that refund - surely it isn't "fit for purpose" and, as such, you (or your parents) are entitled to a full refund.


----------



## jessie_under

First update, I had a response today. Pretty surprised I had a personal email because I've read so many posts about people getting a generic response. It was basically sorry I'm disappointed with the quality of the bag and the service (I wasn't that bothered but am annoyed I wasn't offered an exchange or refund, but I've also read about how they push for repairs more) especially because it was a present for my 21st... They are going to investigate my comments, so are forwarding my complaint to the store manager and the quality manager and will write again once they have feedback from both. 

I'm really... urgh about them sending my complaints to the store, I have to go back there to pick up my bag or get a refund/exchange whatever the outcome is but I'm already feeling embarrassed and I haven't even stepped foot into the store yet. 

I'm pretty happy I have a reply though, I thought they'd just shrug me off. If they could just send some vouchers to use online and then I'll be done. 

Service wise... I just said i was taken upstairs to fill out the repair forms and it seemed as though it was just another procedure for the advisor to carry out rather than the focus being on customer service and i left upset  without my bag and let down  by the service and that I was not explained to that I had the options of the exchange or replacement and that they didn't seem concerned that the bag was broken or that I was upset. Then just said I wasn't called or anything, 

I'm just a bit jittery on waiting for the outcome and then having to face the store again, especially after the complaint. I don't really like how they have to wait for feedback from quality control first as it's clear the bag is broken, the store will have notes on it being sent off and it can be tracked.


----------



## MartineDon

Hi really need help.. Can someone advise if my Daria clutch is authentic? 

It won't let me attach more than one pic so will have to upload on seperate post.

It doesn't have a made in England /Turkey etc tag... 
Seller says its 100% authentic... 
Spoke to a mulberry outlet who advised they don't away a have the made in etc tags anymore.?


----------



## Bagchamp

MartineDon said:


> Hi really need help.. Can someone advise if my Daria clutch is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me attach more than one pic so will have to upload on seperate post.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have a made in England /Turkey etc tag...
> 
> Seller says its 100% authentic...
> 
> Spoke to a mulberry outlet who advised they don't away a have the made in etc tags anymore.?




Hey, if you go into the mulberry shopping section you will see the authenticate this thread, your better to post the question there as none of the authenticators will see your post here.


----------



## Skater

jessie_under said:


> First update, I had a response today. Pretty surprised I had a personal email because I've read so many posts about people getting a generic response. It was basically sorry I'm disappointed with the quality of the bag and the service (I wasn't that bothered but am annoyed I wasn't offered an exchange or refund, but I've also read about how they push for repairs more) especially because it was a present for my 21st... They are going to investigate my comments, so are forwarding my complaint to the store manager and the quality manager and will write again once they have feedback from both.
> 
> I'm really... urgh about them sending my complaints to the store, I have to go back there to pick up my bag or get a refund/exchange whatever the outcome is but I'm already feeling embarrassed and I haven't even stepped foot into the store yet.
> 
> I'm pretty happy I have a reply though, I thought they'd just shrug me off. If they could just send some vouchers to use online and then I'll be done.
> 
> Service wise... I just said i was taken upstairs to fill out the repair forms and it seemed as though it was just another procedure for the advisor to carry out rather than the focus being on customer service and i left upset  without my bag and let down  by the service and that I was not explained to that I had the options of the exchange or replacement and that they didn't seem concerned that the bag was broken or that I was upset. Then just said I wasn't called or anything,
> 
> I'm just a bit jittery on waiting for the outcome and then having to face the store again, especially after the complaint. I don't really like how they have to wait for feedback from quality control first as it's clear the bag is broken, the store will have notes on it being sent off and it can be tracked.


Sounds like progress at last!

Mulberry don't yet offer credit vouchers that you can use online though, unless this has changed in the last couple of months - however you might be able to mail your voucher to a different store if you really didn't want to go back there in person...


----------



## mills

jessie_under said:


> First update, I had a response today. Pretty surprised I had a personal email because I've read so many posts about people getting a generic response. It was basically sorry I'm disappointed with the quality of the bag and the service (I wasn't that bothered but am annoyed I wasn't offered an exchange or refund, but I've also read about how they push for repairs more) especially because it was a present for my 21st... They are going to investigate my comments, so are forwarding my complaint to the store manager and the quality manager and will write again once they have feedback from both.
> 
> I'm really... urgh about them sending my complaints to the store, I have to go back there to pick up my bag or get a refund/exchange whatever the outcome is but I'm already feeling embarrassed and I haven't even stepped foot into the store yet.
> 
> I'm pretty happy I have a reply though, I thought they'd just shrug me off. If they could just send some vouchers to use online and then I'll be done.
> 
> Service wise... I just said i was taken upstairs to fill out the repair forms and it seemed as though it was just another procedure for the advisor to carry out rather than the focus being on customer service and i left upset  without my bag and let down  by the service and that I was not explained to that I had the options of the exchange or replacement and that they didn't seem concerned that the bag was broken or that I was upset. Then just said I wasn't called or anything,
> 
> I'm just a bit jittery on waiting for the outcome and then having to face the store again, especially after the complaint. I don't really like how they have to wait for feedback from quality control first as it's clear the bag is broken, the store will have notes on it being sent off and it can be tracked.



That's great so far but I agree, the bag is faulty so you could argue that it shouldn't need to be raised with the store manager it should just be resolved. Some companies have these stupid protocols in place which they follow regardless of the customers feelings or rights which I personally think sucks but all you can do is just keep stressing your point, the bag is faulty and by law you are entitled to a refund. 
I also know it's embarassing to think about having to go to the store so just tell them you'd prefer the refund was provided via credit card and give them the details over the phone. Stay strong!! You are not at fault here don't forget that!


----------



## holleigh

can quite understand your "jitters" about going back to the store, but, bare in mind the people there just "work for the store / concession" , honestly, it's no skin off their noses if you have complained / the product is faulty - it's not their fault (they didn't make it or break it), they won't lose their jobs because you've had an issue with a Mulberry item & as long as you haven't been / aren't (which I'm sure doesn't apply) "off" with the folks in the store about it - they really won't care that you have to go back xx's


----------



## Mayfly285

mills said:


> That's great so far but I agree, the bag is faulty so you could argue that it shouldn't need to be raised with the store manager it should just be resolved. Some companies have these stupid protocols in place which they follow regardless of the customers feelings or rights which I personally think sucks but all you can do is just keep stressing your point, the bag is faulty and by law you are entitled to a refund.
> I also know it's embarassing to think about having to go to the store so just tell them you'd prefer the refund was provided via credit card and give them the details over the phone. Stay strong!! You are not at fault here don't forget that!



+1! You are NOT in the wrong and should qualify for a full refund in the light of the item evidently being faulty.


----------



## mills

holleigh said:


> can quite understand your "jitters" about going back to the store, but, bare in mind the people there just "work for the store / concession" , honestly, it's no skin off their noses if you have complained / the product is faulty - it's not their fault (they didn't make it or break it), they won't lose their jobs because you've had an issue with a Mulberry item & as long as you haven't been / aren't (which I'm sure doesn't apply) "off" with the folks in the store about it - they really won't care that you have to go back xx's



Totally agree. It won't be the first faulty product they've had to deal with and unfortunately won't be the last either.


----------



## Izzy48

MartineDon said:


> Hi really need help.. Can someone advise if my Daria clutch is authentic?
> 
> It won't let me attach more than one pic so will have to upload on seperate post.
> 
> It doesn't have a made in England /Turkey etc tag...
> Seller says its 100% authentic...
> Spoke to a mulberry outlet who advised they don't away a have the made in etc tags anymore.?[/QUOT
> 
> Just bought a new Mulberry about a month ago and it was a Kensington so it is a fairly newly made bag. It, without doubt, has a tag in it as did the one my daughter bought me for my birthday. Did you send pictures to have the bag verified or did I miss you talking about that? I am not sure by looking at the pictures. One way to check is to compare the thickness of the metal plate with the tree on the front with the thickness of other Mulberry locks and plates. The only fake I have seen was determined by several things but first and most of all the metal on the bag especially the plates and locks. It was obvious it was a fake.


----------



## Izzy48

I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!
> View attachment 2909453
> View attachment 2909454
> View attachment 2909455


Looking good! I love the scarf too


----------



## verystef

Izzy48 said:


> I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!
> View attachment 2909453
> View attachment 2909454
> View attachment 2909455



Beautiful. Was looking for the "like" button! xx


----------



## verystef

OMG
Is this the worst fake you've ever seen?!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MULBERRY-Dam...e-/251857586038?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:GB:1120


----------



## Izzy48

verystef said:


> OMG
> Is this the worst fake you've ever seen?!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MULBERRY-Dam...e-/251857586038?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:GB:1120


Hopefully no one gets stuck with that!


----------



## verystef

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully no one gets stuck with that!



I know. I've reported it but eBay.de don't seem to be on the ball, they never removed another one I reported...


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Izzy48 said:


> I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!
> View attachment 2909453
> View attachment 2909454
> View attachment 2909455




Is that the glossy goat envelope wallet with soft gold? If it is could you please post some more pictures I really would like to get it but no store local to me has it available to look at &#128525;


----------



## Izzy48

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Is that the glossy goat envelope wallet with soft gold? If it is could you please post some more pictures I really would like to get it but no store local to me has it available to look at &#128525;




Yes, it is glossy goat and it feels wonderful to the touch. I will try to do the pictures for you tomorrow. You will not regret purchasing it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!
> View attachment 2909453
> View attachment 2909454
> View attachment 2909455


It's a beautifully-photographed "still life," *Izzy*. The scarf looks like a stained-glass window. And the bag itself is, of course, gorgeous!


----------



## Ser

Izzy48 said:


> I changed bags today and it made me happy just to use one of my Mulberry bags along with the Aspinal bus fob and the Mulberry Aquarius charm done in the yellow tone hardware. Also included is the Aspinal bag hook. Works great!
> View attachment 2909453
> View attachment 2909454
> View attachment 2909455



Lovely collection  I have the same cosmetic locked purse in pink too


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is glossy goat and it feels wonderful to the touch. I will try to do the pictures for you tomorrow. You will not regret purchasing it.




I have the glossy goat bayswater and it would look fabulous with it! Okay thank you very much &#128077;


----------



## Izzy48

@VictiriaJayne94

Sorry I forgot to post these pictures but here they are and I hope it helps
	

		
			
		

		
	













The first two pictures show the color correctly but the sun faded out the last two.


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Izzy48 said:


> @VictiriaJayne94
> 
> Sorry I forgot to post these pictures but here they are and I hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911817
> View attachment 2911818
> View attachment 2911819
> View attachment 2911821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two pictures show the color correctly but the sun faded out the last two.




Awh thank you very much! It is beautiful I must have one now &#128525;


----------



## Izzy48

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> Awh thank you very much! It is beautiful I must have one now &#128525;



You will love this and want it eventually in several colors! It is a perfect fit for any bag you have.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> @VictiriaJayne94
> 
> Sorry I forgot to post these pictures but here they are and I hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911817
> View attachment 2911818
> View attachment 2911819
> View attachment 2911821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two pictures show the color correctly but the sun faded out the last two.


Oh, *Izzy*, that glossy goat looks _amazing_! Now I simply _must_ find a way to own a whole entire handbag in glossy goat.

Sigh. So many beautiful bags. So little money.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *Izzy*, that glossy goat looks _amazing_! Now I simply _must_ find a way to own a whole entire handbag in glossy goat.
> 
> Sigh. So many beautiful bags. So little money.



Elaine, I hope you do purchase a glossy goat in black of some type. Did you know the double zip is now made in a smaller size? Perfect for you.


----------



## Bagchamp

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *Izzy*, that glossy goat looks _amazing_! Now I simply _must_ find a way to own a whole entire handbag in glossy goat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. So many beautiful bags. So little money.





I feel your pain Elaine!! &#128522; story of my life "so many beautiful bags. So little money"


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzy48 said:


> You will love this and want it eventually in several colors! It is a perfect fit for any bag you have.



Seconded on this. I saw mine (same colour) and bought it immediately. She's being fixed right now as the whole lock patruded and the nickel coating came off but when she's back she's one of three purses that I use the most.  She's adorable and incredibly user friendly.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I hope you do purchase a glossy goat in black of some type. *Did you know the double zip is now made in a smaller size? Perfect for you.*



I didn't know that, *Izzy*! Oh, dear. I'd love to own a double-zip bag... so convenient!


----------



## ElainePG

Bagchamp said:


> I feel your pain Elaine!! &#128522; story of my life "so many beautiful bags. So little money"



I'm actually "divesting" myself of ten bags this Tuesday... bringing them to my local consignment shop. They aren't high-end bags, though they aren't junk either. Just what I'd call "middle-of-the-road" bags, purchased before I was educated by tPF! I get back 60% of what they sell them for, so if I make a bit of $$$ on them, perhaps I'll be able to buy one new bag.

It will be a good feeling to clear out these bags from my purse closet. I never carry them any more... I've become so spoiled by my good-quality bags like my Alexa, my Blenheim, and my Willow! My DH calls these bags "orphans" and tells me that he feels very sorry for them, sitting unloved in the closet... so it's a very good thing they are going off to the consignment shop. I'm sure they will go to nice ladies who will be quite happy to get them at a good price.


----------



## Bagchamp

ElainePG said:


> I'm actually "divesting" myself of ten bags this Tuesday... bringing them to my local consignment shop. They aren't high-end bags, though they aren't junk either. Just what I'd call "middle-of-the-road" bags, purchased before I was educated by tPF! I get back 60% of what they sell them for, so if I make a bit of $$$ on them, perhaps I'll be able to buy one new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a good feeling to clear out these bags from my purse closet. I never carry them any more... I've become so spoiled by my good-quality bags like my Alexa, my Blenheim, and my Willow! My DH calls these bags "orphans" and tells me that he feels very sorry for them, sitting unloved in the closet... so it's a very good thing they are going off to the consignment shop. I'm sure they will go to nice ladies who will be quite happy to get them at a good price.




That's the best thing to do. I always try and sell my old bags to friends and family, the consignment stores take such a big chunk nowadays.


----------



## ElainePG

Bagchamp said:


> That's the best thing to do. *I always try and sell my old bags to friends and family*, the consignment stores take such a big chunk nowadays.



You're lucky, *bagchamp*! You have stylish friends & family who "get" the idea of owning more than one handbag! Unfortunately, though I love my F&F dearly, they are the exact opposite of me when it comes to fashion (handbags included). Most every woman I know owns one "everyday" bag and one "dress" bag. And that's it!

Sigh.

It's the same with makeup. Not that I pile it on with a shovel , but I *do* make it a point to look my best when I leave the house... even if I'm just doing errands. At the very least, mascara and a flattering lipstick. Undereye concealer if I haven't slept well the previous night. My friends tell me I always look so much more "pulled together" than they do, but honestly, it's just a matter of taking an extra two minutes before rushing out the door. A nice handbag a pretty scarf, and off you go!

This is why I love tPF... everyone here understands!


----------



## holleigh

Quite right Elaine - I spent a lot of years "saving things for best" & wearing / using the same-old, same-old for every day .. a sad event in my life then made me realise that tomorrow is not always another day (as dear Scarlet would have said !) & that "best" should really mean "now" .. though I still have my comfort before fashion days, in the main, even if it's just a supermarket run, I put on the "good" clothes & shoes, I take Val' 'Lexi, or my Jewels Coach etc it may look OTT to some folks but if I have made an effort it makes me feel good & that is important - we only get one shot at all this, might as well have fun with it xx's


----------



## Bagchamp

holleigh said:


> Quite right Elaine - I spent a lot of years "saving things for best" & wearing / using the same-old, same-old for every day .. a sad event in my life then made me realise that tomorrow is not always another day (as dear Scarlet would have said !) & that "best" should really mean "now" .. though I still have my comfort before fashion days, in the main, even if it's just a supermarket run, I put on the "good" clothes & shoes, I take Val' 'Lexi, or my Jewels Coach etc it may look OTT to some folks but if I have made an effort it makes me feel good & that is important - we only get one shot at all this, might as well have fun with it xx's




100% agree. 
I always try and make an effort, and even if I'm a mess if I have a nice bag it makes all the difference to an outfit.


----------



## MiniMabel

holleigh said:


> Quite right Elaine - I spent a lot of years "saving things for best" & wearing / using the same-old, same-old for every day .. a sad event in my life then made me realise that tomorrow is not always another day (as dear Scarlet would have said !) & that "best" should really mean "now" .. though I still have my comfort before fashion days, in the main, even if it's just a supermarket run, I put on the "good" clothes & shoes, I take Val' 'Lexi, or my Jewels Coach etc it may look OTT to some folks but if I have made an effort it makes me feel good & that is important - we only get one shot at all this, might as well have fun with it xx's



Agreed.  We've chosen lovely bags/accessories for a reason, let's use and enjoy them now whilst we can......they're completely wasted otherwise.


----------



## Pessie

holleigh said:


> Quite right Elaine - I spent a lot of years "saving things for best" & wearing / using the same-old, same-old for every day .. a sad event in my life then made me realise that tomorrow is not always another day (as dear Scarlet would have said !) & that "best" should really mean "now" .. though I still have my comfort before fashion days, in the main, even if it's just a supermarket run, I put on the "good" clothes & shoes, I take Val' 'Lexi, or my Jewels Coach etc it may look OTT to some folks but if I have made an effort it makes me feel good & that is important - we only get one shot at all this, might as well have fun with it xx's


I'm right with you on this, I think it's so important to use lovely things and enjoy them rather than save them "for best".  If they wear out what better excuse to go shopping!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I'm right with you on this, I think it's so important to use lovely things and enjoy them rather than save them "for best".  If they wear out what better excuse to go shopping!




+1. although it's hard for me. I was raised with the "save nice/new things for best" idea. Always a struggle for me to use my nice things.


----------



## holleigh

Ludmilla said:


> +1. although it's hard for me. I was raised with the "save nice/new things for best" idea. Always a struggle for me to use my nice things.



as was I Ludmilla - and I was fine with that ideology up to the time my Mama sadly passed away at the age of 57 & left a wardrobe full of lovely things she's "saved for best" but never got the chance to enjoy - that was what made me change tack & go for the "live now" philosophy xx


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> +1. although it's hard for me. I was raised with the "save nice/new things for best" idea. Always a struggle for me to use my nice things.


Me too, but I just don't think it makes sense.  I'd rather have fewer things, spend more, and enjoy using them every day!!


----------



## Pessie

holleigh said:


> as was I Ludmilla - and I was fine with that ideology up to the time my Mama sadly passed away at the age of 57 & left a wardrobe full of lovely things she's "saved for best" but never got the chance to enjoy - that was what made me change tack & go for the "live now" philosophy xx


Yes, same thing happened to me - lost my lovely dad at only 45, he never got to enjoy all that he worked so hard for.  Still miss him every day.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Written by Regina Brett, 90 years old, of the Plain Dealer, Cleveland , Ohio .

"To celebrate growing older, I once wrote the 42 lessons life taught me. It is the most requested column I've ever written.

My odometer rolled over to 90 in August, so here is the column once more:

1. Life isn't fair, but it's still good.

2. When in doubt, just take the next small step.

3. Life is too short  enjoy it..

4. Your job won't take care of you when you are sick. Your friends and family will.

5. Pay off your credit cards every month.

6. You don't have to win every argument. Stay true to yourself.

7. Cry with someone. It's more healing than crying alone.

8. Save for retirement starting with your first pay check.

9. When it comes to chocolate, resistance is futile.

10. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.

11. It's OK to let your children see you cry.

12. Don't compare your life to others. You have no idea what their journey is all about.

13. If a relationship has to be a secret, you shouldn't be in it...

14 Take a deep breath. It calms the mind.

15. Get rid of anything that isn't useful. Clutter weighs you down in many ways.

16. Whatever doesn't kill you really does make you stronger.

17. It's never too late to be happy. But its all up to you and no one else.

18. When it comes to going after what you love in life, don't take no for an answer.

19. Burn the candles, use the nice sheets, wear the fancy lingerie. Don't save it for a special occasion. Today is special.

20. Over prepare, then go with the flow.

21. Be eccentric now. Don't wait for old age to wear purple.

22. The most important sex organ is the brain.

23. No one is in charge of your happiness but you.

24. Frame every so-called disaster with these words 'In five years, will this matter?'

25. Always choose life.

26. Forgive but dont forget. 

27. What other people think of you is none of your business. 

28. Time heals almost everything. Give time time.

29. However good or bad a situation is, it will change.

30. Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does..

31. Believe in miracles.

32. Don't audit life. Show up and make the most of it now.

33. Growing old beats the alternative -- dying young.

34. Your children get only one childhood.

35. All that truly matters in the end is that you loved.

36. Get outside every day. Miracles are waiting everywhere.

37. If we all threw our problems in a pile and saw everyone else's, we'd grab ours back.

38. Envy is a waste of time. Accept what you already have not what you need.

39. The best is yet to come...

40. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.

41. Yield.

42. Life isn't tied with a bow, but it's still a gift."


----------



## holleigh

Nice one Elvis  (lovely to "see" you too Honey xx)


----------



## Ludmilla

holleigh said:


> as was I Ludmilla - and I was fine with that ideology up to the time my Mama sadly passed away at the age of 57 & left a wardrobe full of lovely things she's "saved for best" but never got the chance to enjoy - that was what made me change tack & go for the "live now" philosophy xx





That's a tough one.
A few years ago both of my parents had cancer at the same time (they are healthy and happy at the moment) and this pushed me a bit into "yolo". 
It's really sad that it needs those hard events to change perspectives.


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Written by Regina Brett, 90 years old, of the Plain Dealer, Cleveland , Ohio .
> 
> 
> 
> "To celebrate growing older, I once wrote the 42 lessons life taught me. It is the most requested column I've ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> My odometer rolled over to 90 in August, so here is the column once more ."




This is great, Elvis. I'm going to save that on my phone so I can look at it every now and then.
Thank you so much - and nice to see you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Yes, same thing happened to me - lost my lovely dad at only 45, he never got to enjoy all that he worked so hard for.  Still miss him every day.




You miss your loved ones forever, dont't you? Very sad, I'm sorry. 45 is no age at all.


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> Written by Regina Brett, 90 years old, of the Plain Dealer, Cleveland , Ohio .
> 
> "To celebrate growing older, I once wrote the 42 lessons life taught me. It is the most requested column I've ever written.
> 
> My odometer rolled over to 90 in August, so here is the column once more:
> 
> 1. Life isn't fair, but it's still good.
> 
> 2. When in doubt, just take the next small step.
> 
> 3. Life is too short  enjoy it..
> 
> 4. Your job won't take care of you when you are sick. Your friends and family will.
> 
> 5. Pay off your credit cards every month.
> 
> 6. You don't have to win every argument. Stay true to yourself.
> 
> 7. Cry with someone. It's more healing than crying alone.
> 
> 8. Save for retirement starting with your first pay check.
> 
> 9. When it comes to chocolate, resistance is futile.
> 
> 10. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
> 
> 11. It's OK to let your children see you cry.
> 
> 12. Don't compare your life to others. You have no idea what their journey is all about.
> 
> 13. If a relationship has to be a secret, you shouldn't be in it...
> 
> 14 Take a deep breath. It calms the mind.
> 
> 15. Get rid of anything that isn't useful. Clutter weighs you down in many ways.
> 
> 16. Whatever doesn't kill you really does make you stronger.
> 
> 17. It's never too late to be happy. But its all up to you and no one else.
> 
> 18. When it comes to going after what you love in life, don't take no for an answer.
> 
> 19. Burn the candles, use the nice sheets, wear the fancy lingerie. Don't save it for a special occasion. Today is special.
> 
> 20. Over prepare, then go with the flow.
> 
> 21. Be eccentric now. Don't wait for old age to wear purple.
> 
> 22. The most important sex organ is the brain.
> 
> 23. No one is in charge of your happiness but you.
> 
> 24. Frame every so-called disaster with these words 'In five years, will this matter?'
> 
> 25. Always choose life.
> 
> 26. Forgive but dont forget.
> 
> 27. What other people think of you is none of your business.
> 
> 28. Time heals almost everything. Give time time.
> 
> 29. However good or bad a situation is, it will change.
> 
> 30. Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does..
> 
> 31. Believe in miracles.
> 
> 32. Don't audit life. Show up and make the most of it now.
> 
> 33. Growing old beats the alternative -- dying young.
> 
> 34. Your children get only one childhood.
> 
> 35. All that truly matters in the end is that you loved.
> 
> 36. Get outside every day. Miracles are waiting everywhere.
> 
> 37. If we all threw our problems in a pile and saw everyone else's, we'd grab ours back.
> 
> 38. Envy is a waste of time. Accept what you already have not what you need.
> 
> 39. The best is yet to come...
> 
> 40. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.
> 
> 41. Yield.
> 
> 42. Life isn't tied with a bow, but it's still a gift."


Fabulous


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Written by Regina Brett, 90 years old, of the Plain Dealer, Cleveland , Ohio .
> 
> "To celebrate growing older, I once wrote the 42 lessons life taught me. It is the most requested column I've ever written.



*elvisfan*, I have just grabbed the "42 Lessons" and popped them into my iPhone. I agree with every single one of these. I kept reading down the list, and nodding, and chuckling...

Thank you for posting this. It made my day.


----------



## verystef

Bagchamp said:


> 100% agree.
> I always try and make an effort, and even if I'm a mess if I have a nice bag it makes all the difference to an outfit.



Not wanting to chip in unasked but I agree agree for the same reason as yours as well as an altogether more pragmatic and economical reason: 

If I spend a Mulberry kind of amount on a bag then I want to get good use out of it. I totally understand it if somebody treasures and babies their Mulberry (or other designer) bag but for me it has to be fit for use. That means it will end up on my office floor get wet in the rain etc. I will clean it and respect it and look after it but it will have to work for its keep.

I also found that way I actually really grow to love it more and use it all the time as opposed to finding it in the wardrobe every now and then and thinking how pretty it is. Granted, I only have 2 (Alexa & Heritage Bay) but I am planning to add more to fulfill other uses.

Wondering whether others think like me?


----------



## holleigh

verystef .. you are not chipping in .. Mulberry chat is a fantastic thread because we ALL play in it , the more, the merrier so keep your posts coming Honey xx  Great to read your thoughts as they mirror mine - though there are some bags I would love to have "just because" (and if I were rich enough, I would probably have a few bags just for the love of them, rather than for usefulness) but with relatively limited funds available, I have found that the bags I got because I loved the look of them, but seldom carried because they were just not "right" for me .. I actually started to dislike ? - the bags I love most are the ones I'm happy (and even excited, no matter how long I've had them) to carry so I totally see where you're at on this xx's


----------



## ElainePG

verystef said:


> Not wanting to chip in unasked but I agree agree for the same reason as yours as well as an altogether more pragmatic and economical reason:
> 
> If I spend a Mulberry kind of amount on a bag then I want to get good use out of it. I totally understand it if somebody treasures and babies their Mulberry (or other designer) bag but for me it has to be fit for use. That means it will end up on my office floor get wet in the rain etc. I will clean it and respect it and look after it but it will have to work for its keep.
> 
> *I also found that way I actually really grow to love it more and use it all the time as opposed to finding it in the wardrobe every now and then and thinking how pretty it is. *Granted, I only have 2 (Alexa & Heritage Bay) but I am planning to add more to fulfill other uses.
> 
> Wondering whether others think like me?



That's such a good point! I agree... the bags I use the most are the ones I love the most.



holleigh said:


> verystef .. you are not chipping in .. Mulberry chat is a fantastic thread because we ALL play in it , the more, the merrier so keep your posts coming Honey xx  Great to read your thoughts as they mirror mine - though there are some bags I would love to have "just because" (and if I were rich enough, I would probably have a few bags just for the love of them, rather than for usefulness) but with relatively limited funds available, *I have found that the bags I got because I loved the look of them, but seldom carried because they were just not "right" for me .. I actually started to dislike ?* - the bags I love most are the ones I'm happy (and even excited, no matter how long I've had them) to carry so I totally see where you're at on this xx's



That's happened to me, too! In fact, that's why I'm bringing nine bags for consignment tomorrow! (Fortunately, they are *not* Mulberry bags, and they were not extremely expensive.) 

Although it's interesting. I was originally planning to bring TEN bags for consignment. But when I pulled out one of the bags, I realized that it was actually the most gorgeous shade of purple... it had been so long since I had carried it, I had *totally* forgotten what it looked like! Needless to say, that bag went right back on the shelf... and in the future, it will get a lot of use!


----------



## ElainePG

This isn't a post about a bag, so I hope I won't be scolded , but I just bought the sweetest pair of shoes on sale this evening! I'm assuming all of you U.K. girls know about Hotter Shoes? Well, we can also get them here in The States, and sometimes they have a special code for free shipping AND free returns. I wait patiently for their sales, AND that special code, and then I pounce!

I've been eying these Jewel flats for a number of months... their winter colors just went on sale from $119 to $75 (77 BPS to 49 BPS). Plus free shipping, and if they don't fit me, free returns. 

Unfortunately I can't wear high heels, so I am always looking for pretty flats. I have my fingers crossed that these will fit!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Very cute for spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> This isn't a post about a bag, so I hope I won't be scolded , but I just bought the sweetest pair of shoes on sale this evening! I'm assuming all of you U.K. girls know about Hotter Shoes? Well, we can also get them here in The States, and sometimes they have a special code for free shipping AND free returns. I wait patiently for their sales, AND that special code, and then I pounce!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eying these Jewel flats for a number of months... their winter colors just went on sale from $119 to $75 (77 BPS to 49 BPS). Plus free shipping, and if they don't fit me, free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't wear high heels, so I am always looking for pretty flats. I have my fingers crossed that these will fit!




I'm eyeing Hotter shoes as well (too tall for heels  ). But like you I would have to order them online. Do you mind if I ask you, if they are good quality?


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I'm eyeing Hotter shoes as well (too tall for heels  ). But like you I would have to order them online. Do you mind if I ask you, if they are good quality?


Hi, they are good quality, I've just bought my second pair of gore-tex lined Hotters, which I use for walking the dog when it's not quite wellie weather or a full walking boot off road kind of walk.  They're great


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I'm eyeing Hotter shoes as well (too tall for heels  ). But like you I would have to order them online. Do you mind if I ask you, if they are good quality?


In my opinion, they are *fabulous* quality. And very reasonably-priced. And soooo comfortable! 

I own two pairs already (in a different style) so this will be my third pair. I bought the others two years ago, and they still look brand-new. (I did spray them with a waterproofing spray against rainy days, but only when I first got them... other than that, I do not "baby" them!)

ETA: If you are unsure of your size, do not hesitate to call their toll-free number. They are very helpful on the phone, and seem to know each shoe personally, so they can tell you whether a particular shoe runs large, small, or true-to-size. They are also extremely polite!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Hi, they are good quality, I've just bought my second pair of gore-tex lined Hotters, which I use for walking the dog when it's not quite wellie weather or a full walking boot off road kind of walk.  They're great





ElainePG said:


> In my opinion, they are *fabulous* quality. And very reasonably-priced. And soooo comfortable!
> 
> I own two pairs already (in a different style) so this will be my third pair. I bought the others two years ago, and they still look brand-new. (I did spray them with a waterproofing spray against rainy days, but only when I first got them... other than that, I do not "baby" them!)
> 
> ETA: If you are unsure of your size, do not hesitate to call their toll-free number. They are very helpful on the phone, and seem to know each shoe personally, so they can tell you whether a particular shoe runs large, small, or true-to-size. They are also extremely polite!



Thank you so much! This helps me a lot. I like to look at things in real life, but although they do have a German homepage they are not sold in stores. So it's nice to get advice from experienced ladies. I guess my next shoes will be Hotters. Quality and comfort are the most important things regarding shoes. 
Thank you again.


----------



## BLee19x

Hi ladies,
Just wondering yanno Lily's and bays come with padlocks do they also come with keys for them too? Or just purely for decoration? X


----------



## verystef

BLee19x said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wondering yanno Lily's and bays come with padlocks do they also come with keys for them too? Or just purely for decoration? X



I think the older models (no doubts some of the experts on here will be able to define and ref timeframes) have proper padlocks, ie functioning with keys. The new padlocks just have a spring loaded top, ie you can open them by pulling.


----------



## BLee19x

verystef said:


> I think the older models (no doubts some of the experts on here will be able to define and ref timeframes) have proper padlocks, ie functioning with keys. The new padlocks just have a spring loaded top, ie you can open them by pulling.




Oh lovely! Thanks so much! I've just given it a tug and so it is! That makes me relieved as I was worried the keys had been lost!! Haha. 
Phew &#128517; x


----------



## verystef

BLee19x said:


> Oh lovely! Thanks so much! I've just given it a tug and so it is! That makes me relieved as I was worried the keys had been lost!! Haha.
> Phew &#128517; x



 No worries. Much better for me that they don't have keys anymore as well as I'd *so* loose them!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

verystef said:


> No worries. Much better for me that they don't have keys anymore as well as I'd *so* loose them!



I have one original padlock and I'm so scared of loosing the keys I keep the keys in the lock??!! Not practical but the lock never leaves the house now unless I travel and need to lock it.... Now I know they aren't made anymore I treasure it even more.  I'm a bit sad and probably need to get our more lol !!


----------



## Slowhand

http://www.reginabrett.com/life_lessons.php

For those  who want to know a bit more about  Regina Brett -  along with the 50 lessons  from a 58 year old  and not the 90 year old  that is often circulated .


----------



## Candysroom

ElainePG said:


> This isn't a post about a bag, so I hope I won't be scolded , but I just bought the sweetest pair of shoes on sale this evening! I'm assuming all of you U.K. girls know about Hotter Shoes? Well, we can also get them here in The States, and sometimes they have a special code for free shipping AND free returns. I wait patiently for their sales, AND that special code, and then I pounce!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eying these Jewel flats for a number of months... their winter colors just went on sale from $119 to $75 (77 BPS to 49 BPS). Plus free shipping, and if they don't fit me, free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't wear high heels, so I am always looking for pretty flats. I have my fingers crossed that these will fit!




I am a bit late to the party but I am a Hotter shoes +Mulberry bag= style and comfort girl too!

Hope you love your flatties&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Candysroom said:


> I am a bit late to the party but I am a Hotter shoes +Mulberry bag= style and comfort girl too!
> 
> Hope you love your flatties&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you, *Candys*! Nice to met another Hotters fan.  I just received the _nicest_ email from Hotters... the order has been despatched, and will be here in 2 to three weeks. I'll post an update!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew. 
Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month  






Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March


----------



## LoupyLou

Awwwww...  So cute!

My life would not be complete without my Fur Baby.

:doggie:


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew.
> Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month
> View attachment 2917472
> 
> View attachment 2917473
> 
> View attachment 2917476
> 
> Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March


Oh bless you, I bet you can't wait.  So happy you have found her xx


----------



## Slowhand

So pleased  for you Wee Drop  . Such a little cutie and she has the same colour hair as you


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew.
> Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month
> View attachment 2917472
> 
> View attachment 2917473
> 
> View attachment 2917476
> 
> Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March



Oh I am SO pleased for you both, dear wee drop! Heidi is absolutely adorable and will be the luckiest pup alive when she goes home with you.  And I'm sure darling Judy will be watching and approving ...  Looking forward to more pics and updates!


----------



## aerinha

She is adorable.  What breed is she?


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew.
> Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month
> View attachment 2917472
> 
> View attachment 2917473
> 
> View attachment 2917476
> 
> Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March




Oh wee...meant to be and I wouldn't doubt that dear Judy is guiding you!
Enjoy your precious Heidi!!!


----------



## holleigh

what lovely news from you Wee Drop - she's totally gorgeous & very lucky to be coming to live with you (both) - can't wait for the next pictures - xx'sHolls


----------



## wee drop o bush

aerinha said:


> She is adorable.  What breed is she?




A Pomeranian&#128150; (6 weeks old)


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladies


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew.
> Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month
> View attachment 2917472
> 
> View attachment 2917473
> 
> View attachment 2917476
> 
> Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March


She is just as precious as can be. Enjoy her... I know you will!


----------



## Izzy48

So happy for you and your DH! She will be wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, the other pup didn't work out and yesterday we heard about different puppies so we went to see them tonight. And despite crying over Judy on the way over I knew I needed another dog so when we got there we lifted each of the pups and this one licked both myself and my DH, so then we knew.
> Meet Heidi, we get her at the end of this month
> View attachment 2917472
> 
> View attachment 2917473
> 
> View attachment 2917476
> 
> Before we heard about these pups we didn't know what to do, but just like with Judy it all just suddenly clicked into place. Nia I'll just have to wait till the end of March




Oh Wee drop! I'm so happy for you. Heidi is a cute little darling. &#128525;


----------



## wee drop o bush

She is very sweet, when I was holding her last night she kept licking my face and _talking_ to me 
I was upset when the other pup didn't work out but I think maybe we were meant to wait all that time so we could get Heidi. It's bittersweet but I can give this little dog a great home, I'm going to phone the woman that we got Judy from later and let her know, I'm still in touch with her all these years later. She'll be wanting to meet her[emoji178]


----------



## Ser

Aww so pleased for you weedrop. She's gorgeous  look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Omg soo cute!!


----------



## Pessie

Wee Drop you're making me want another puppy!   looking forward to seeing the pictures when you get her home - not long to wait now, better stock up on kitchen paper!!


----------



## jessie_under

To everyone that helped me with writing to Mulberry about my broken bag, I just wanted to say I had an email just telling me it's been fixed and on it's way back to store. Nothing much else in the email apart from sorry it broke and enjoy using it. I've seen other customers getting much  better responses so I'm pretty disappointed with this.


----------



## Mayfly285

jessie_under said:


> To everyone that helped me with writing to Mulberry about my broken bag, I just wanted to say I had an email just telling me it's been fixed and on it's way back to store. Nothing much else in the email apart from sorry it broke and enjoy using it. I've seen other customers getting much  better responses so I'm pretty disappointed with this.



Hmm, examine it with a finetooth comb when you collect it - if in any doubt, reject it! 

I agree that it's very disappointing and not satisfactory - somewhere in the forum is a thread I posted about a dreadful green Lizard Lexy that arrived with a broken strap and wrongly positioned top handle. They refunded me, but that was that ... 

I once received a leather wallet from Anya Hindmarch with a misaligned zip - not only did they replace it immediately, but they sent me a free leather "Receipts" pouch by way of apology!


----------



## jessie_under

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, examine it with a finetooth comb when you collect it - if in any doubt, reject it!
> 
> I agree that it's very disappointing and not satisfactory - somewhere in the forum is a thread I posted about a dreadful green Lizard Lexy that arrived with a broken strap and wrongly positioned top handle. They refunded me, but that was that ...
> 
> I once received a leather wallet from Anya Hindmarch with a misaligned zip - not only did they replace it immediately, but they sent me a free leather "Receipts" pouch by way of apology!


I don't know if you've read what happened but my bag basically broke a month after getting it, it was sent away and i picked it up- broke again 3 days later. I only wrote because I thought if a customer had a refund and was able to keep the bag because of a scratch I would definitely have something along those lines... I guess not. I really don't understand why some customers are entitled to more than others when they sell faulty bags for hundreds of pounds. I was hoping to get something along the lines of a pouch like you!


----------



## Mayfly285

jessie_under said:


> I don't know if you've read what happened but my bag basically broke a month after getting it, it was sent away and i picked it up- broke again 3 days later. I only wrote because I thought if a customer had a refund and was able to keep the bag because of a scratch I would definitely have something along those lines... I guess not. I really don't understand why some customers are entitled to more than others when they sell faulty bags for hundreds of pounds. I was hoping to get something along the lines of a pouch like you!



I have read all your posts, sweetie, and really hoped they would do better by you than just an apology, especially since it was a 21st present and had broken twice ...  

I certainly would have thought you were entitled to a full refund or a replacement bag at the very least. Repairing it seems wrong - and they could (should!) have included a keyring or similar by way of apology.


----------



## Slowhand

jessie_under said:


> To everyone that helped me with writing to Mulberry about my broken bag, I just wanted to say I had an email just telling me it's been fixed and on it's way back to store. Nothing much else in the email apart from sorry it broke and enjoy using it. I've seen other customers getting much  better responses so I'm pretty disappointed with this.



How disappointing for you Jessie . What outcome did ask of them ? Did you ask for it to be repaired again  , replaced , refunded , or for compensation ? 

If you can let us know then we can help you further .


----------



## candescent

Hi everyone, did any of you see a midnight blue bayswater in London?


----------



## BLee19x

Morning guys! 

Can someone please remind me how often I should collonil my bags? 
I don't own any NVT. 
Mainly thinking about my oxblood tessie tote which is soft small grain bovine leather? 

Last time I collonil-ed her was Christmas Day and I use her pretty much every day that I go anywhere? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mayfly285

I think The Furniture Clinic recommends every season - but if you use her a lot, or she gets wet, I'd gel/spray in between seasons.


----------



## BLee19x

Mayfly285 said:


> I think The Furniture Clinic recommends every season - but if you use her a lot, or she gets wet, I'd gel/spray in between seasons.




Hello again! 

Oh you're so helpful, thank you!!  
So do you think I should do her again today? Or she could go a little longer? 
So perhaps like every three months do you think? 
I just don't wanna over do it? If that's possible? I don't want her to soften too quickly or change colour or anything?? 

X


----------



## Mayfly285

BLee19x said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Oh you're so helpful, thank you!!
> So do you think I should do her again today? Or she could go a little longer?
> So perhaps like every three months do you think?
> I just don't wanna over do it? If that's possible? I don't want her to soften too quickly or change colour or anything??
> 
> X



You're welcome!  I think you get to know your own bags over time. I have two silky snake Alexas whose "scales" can lift if they aren't kept supple with gel - they definitely need more frequent treatments than, say, my goatskin Mabel. 

I don't think you'll do any harm giving her a spray and buff - better safe than sorry!  xx


----------



## jessie_under

Slowhand said:


> How disappointing for you Jessie . What outcome did ask of them ? Did you ask for it to be repaired again  , replaced , refunded , or for compensation ?
> 
> If you can let us know then we can help you further .



I picked up my bag from the store, not much was said, just that the new receipt gives me a new guarantee for a year.. I said i'd rather have an exchange but it was just a passing comment. I asked for a solution in the email, I was hoping a voucher or a replacement bag but no it was just fixing the buckle and nothing else, it would've been nice to have take some scratches away or monogramme the tag since i've barely used it etc


----------



## Slowhand

It sounds like you have been too kind to them Jessie and they have simply taken the easist and cheapest way out by repairing the bag . You asked them for a solution  and this is what they have done  
If it had been my bag I would have asked for the full refund that I was entitled to by  law under  the circumstances . 
You could try again by emailing and being specific about what you want from them ?


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> It sounds like you have been too kind to them Jessie and they have simply taken the easist and cheapest way out by repairing the bag . You asked them for a solution  and this is what they have done
> *If it had been my bag I would have asked for the full refund that I was entitled to by  law under  the circumstances . *
> You could try again by emailing and being specific about what you want from them ?



I know it's easier said than done, Jessie, but I agree with Slowhand. 

I'll never forget a lesson that my mother taught me when I was in my early teens. We were in a high-end department store and the saleslady acted very rudely to me. I was practically in tears, and we left without buying anything. When we got outside the shop, my mother said to me "A shop might carry expensive goods, but the ladies who sell them are not special people. They work for a salary... and not a terribly good salary, at that! Never let a salesperson make you feel small, just because they are selling luxury items. They can't afford the items they are selling. They are no better than you are, just because they work in a fancy shop." 

Even though I was a teenager, and teenagers don't usually listen to their mothers, I listened to her that day! That was many years ago, but I have never been intimidated in a shop since then.

By the way, if you do choose to email, there is no reason not to be polite! Firm, but polite. Begin by stating the history of the problem. Then say "I am sure you and I can find a way to work together to satisfactorily resolve this problem." Next, as Slowhand said, clearly list *exactly* what you want them to do for you. And then end the email by saying "Thank you in advance for their prompt reply to my concerns." That's how I always write my letters of complaint, and it gets results!

Good luck, Jessie!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elaine and Slowhand that is great advice. Jessie I've been following your posts and I am sorry you've had such a rotten experience  
Elaine that was wonderful wisdom from your mother[emoji92]


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Elaine and Slowhand that is great advice. Jessie I've been following your posts and I am sorry you've had such a rotten experience
> *Elaine that was wonderful wisdom from your mother*[emoji92]



Wasn't it, though? My Mom is my role model. Bless her heart... she's 90 years old, still in quite good health (she even goes to exercise class twice a week!), and her mind is as sharp as ever. I am an only child, and feel so fortunate that she lives only two blocks away from us. 

Even better: DH loves her!


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't it, though? My Mom is my role model. Bless her heart... she's 90 years old, still in quite good health (she even goes to exercise class twice a week!), and her mind is as sharp as ever. I am an only child, and feel so fortunate that she lives only two blocks away from us.
> 
> 
> 
> Even better: DH loves her!




That's wonderful 
I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us 



It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful
> I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us
> View attachment 2924604
> View attachment 2924612
> 
> It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time




What a cute little ball of fur.... So happy for you.


----------



## Pessie

Ah, little lovely


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful
> I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us
> View attachment 2924604
> View attachment 2924612
> 
> It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time




Oh wee...what a cutie-patootie!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful
> I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us
> View attachment 2924604
> View attachment 2924612
> 
> It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time


She is darling, wee!  How nice that you can visit in advance, so she will be used to you when you bring her home.


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful
> I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us
> View attachment 2924604
> View attachment 2924612
> 
> It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time



She's gorgeous weedrop. Bet you can't wait till you can bring her home


----------



## wee drop o bush

I know, I'm counting down the days :giggles:


----------



## wee drop o bush

My blood pressure is 160/100 and I've a constant banging headache (I've woken up with a headache this morning) so I'm feeling less than great, it's so nice to have Heidi to look forward to


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> My blood pressure is 160/100 and I've a constant banging headache (I've woken up with a headache this morning) so I'm feeling less than great, it's so nice to have Heidi to look forward to



Light nights to forward to as well, thought of that always makes me feel better 
Is all the lambing done now?  Are things any less hectic?


----------



## wee drop o bush

We are down to just 7 ewes left to lamb so things have eased an awful lot, thankfully. It's great to be at this stage. By the end of this month the lambing will be finished and I should have Heidi (knock on wood) 
I love the lengthening evenings


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> My blood pressure is 160/100 and I've a constant banging headache (I've woken up with a headache this morning) so I'm feeling less than great, it's so nice to have Heidi to look forward to




Oh I hope you are feeling better soon. Perhaps it's the weather? I get headaches as soon as the weather is changing....

Like Pessie I'm curious about the lambing.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I think my high BP is causing my headaches and nausea, though I do often get headaches anyway and especially in certain types of weather.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lambing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs


----------



## Pessie

Aw they look very contented in their nice straw bed.  Be sure to make time to take good care of yourself wee drop, and if things continue go see the Doc x


----------



## LoupyLou

wee drop o bush said:


> Lambing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs



Awww, Spring must be here!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pessie said:


> Aw they look very contented in their nice straw bed.  Be sure to make time to take good care of yourself wee drop, and if things continue go see the Doc x




Thanks, I'm seeing my doc on Wednesday to get my BP checked again. 
Sheep are very relaxing to work with _mostly_


----------



## wee drop o bush

LoupyLou said:


> Awww, Spring must be here!




It's starting to feel that way


----------



## Slowhand

wee drop o bush said:


> Lambing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs



How cute is this 

I hope you are feeling better today Wee Drop .


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

wee drop o bush said:


> Lambing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs




It must be worth every ounce of stress because they are beautiful! I live in South Wales and love driving down the Gower during lambing season and seeing all the beautiful little lambs [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

These two are adorable. I love those sheep with the upstanding ears. 

Take good care of you, wee drop!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Lambing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs


Oh, what sweet faces, *wee drop*! When DH and I went on our honeymoon, we started out in London, drove to the Cotswolds, from there to Wales, and then (by train) back to London. In Wales, we didn't get to see lambing (it was late May) but we did see sheep being sheared. We have a photograph of a man attending to a *very* annoyed-looking sheep, which is draped across his lap!

This was so many years ago (nearly 37! yikes!) that I don't have a digital image to post, and the photo is in a frame so I can't scan it. But I'm sure you can imagine!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Lambing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful really, stressful but I love lambs




So cute, wee...and nosey! [emoji207]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww thanks ladies. The sun is shining today so I'm feeling more like myself 
Since Judy died I've felt as if I'm covered in darkness, it's hard to explain :rain:
Little Heidi will help me & my DH just as Judy helped us after our first Pomeranian Sasha died :cry:


----------



## MrsJT

Hey you lovely lot!!! 
Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!



Please please send this my way....


----------



## MrsJT

Ludmilla said:


> Please please send this my way....


lol i've just seen your location is cloud cuckoo land... i think I might be your neighbor!


----------



## Pessie

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!



Oh my word, that is amazing!!!  It's absolutely perfect, how long did it take you?  I don't know how you could bear to let anyone cut into it!


----------



## LoupyLou

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!



Cake and mulberry. This is possibly my two favourite things!! 

Absolutely amazing cake!


----------



## MrsJT

LoupyLou said:


> Cake and mulberry. This is possibly my two favourite things!!
> 
> Absolutely amazing cake!



Thank u  glad I did it justice. I've had 2 months stressing about it.


----------



## MrsJT

Pessie said:


> Oh my word, that is amazing!!!  It's absolutely perfect, how long did it take you?  I don't know how you could bear to let anyone cut into it!



Thank u  I started baking on Monday and completely finished it by Wednesday night. The handles were the hardest part.  It measures the same.as the medium del rey. The shoe and lipstick are also made of fondant. Xx


----------



## ElainePG

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!


It's fabulous! The lipstick is a lovely touch. You are so creative!


----------



## MrsJT

ElainePG said:


> It's fabulous! The lipstick is a lovely touch. You are so creative!



Ah thank you  I only do cakes as a hobby but I'm seriously considering setting up a little part time business from home so I can make a little money for all my hard work. Jules Sweet Creations is my Facebook page. Xx


----------



## Ser

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!



Wow that is amazing


----------



## Pessie

MrsJT said:


> Ah thank you  I only do cakes as a hobby but I'm seriously considering setting up a little part time business from home so I can make a little money for all my hard work. Jules Sweet Creations is my Facebook page. Xx



I'm sure you would do well, you've a real talent


----------



## Skater

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!


That's a work of art!! You should definitely set up a business


----------



## wee drop o bush

Skater said:


> That's a work of art!! You should definitely set up a business




I agree! [emoji92][emoji93][emoji92]


----------



## Ludmilla

MrsJT said:


> lol i've just seen your location is cloud cuckoo land... i think I might be your neighbor!




Hello neighbour!  It's nice to see somebody else from cloud cuckoo land... 
I'm with the ladies - your cake is a piece of art. You should open your own business.


----------



## Pessie

Someone has left me spiteful feedback on eBay.  It's upset me all day, I've reported it but can't be sure anything will be done.  She had the item for a few days and then contacted me to say it wasn't as described.  I was stunned, because she got it at a very good price, and I'm scrupulous about the way I describe things.  She didn't want to send it back for a refund.  I think she was hoping her aggression would make me offer a reduction in price?  And now she's posted sarcastic negative feedback, I'm really fed up


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Someone has left me spiteful feedback on eBay.  It's upset me all day, I've reported it but can't be sure anything will be done.  She had the item for a few days and then contacted me to say it wasn't as described.  I was stunned, because she got it at a very good price, and I'm scrupulous about the way I describe things.  She didn't want to send it back for a refund.  I think she was hoping her aggression would make me offer a reduction in price?  And now she's posted sarcastic negative feedback, I'm really fed up




I read so many stories like yours. It really purs me off ebay. I just don't get those people. Why acting so unpolite with no reason? I would be upset, too. Very sorry, that you make such a bad experience. And I hope ebay does something against that bad feedback...


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Someone has left me spiteful feedback on eBay.  It's upset me all day, I've reported it but can't be sure anything will be done.  She had the item for a few days and then contacted me to say it wasn't as described.  I was stunned, because she got it at a very good price, and I'm scrupulous about the way I describe things.  She didn't want to send it back for a refund.  I think she was hoping her aggression would make me offer a reduction in price?  And now she's posted sarcastic negative feedback, I'm really fed up



Oh no, Pessie; you poor thing ...  I have to admit that your experience only makes me more sure that I'll sell my gorgeous (but unused! :-[) Kate Spade and Anya Hindmarch bags through NPN or similar, simply because I don't need the hassle and unpleasantness that you've been so unlucky to receive. If your buyer had the item for a few days, she had ample time to accept your offer of a return/refund - it certainly sounds as though she was exerting emotional blackmail to beat down your price. I do hope eBay do something to help you. Did you reply, politely but firmly, to her comments?

In the meantime, hard as it is, try not to let it trouble you; you know that you are scrupulous and have nothing to reproach yourself for. Chin up!


----------



## Pessie

:





Mayfly285 said:


> Oh no, Pessie; you poor thing ...  I have to admit that your experience only makes me more sure that I'll sell my gorgeous (but unused! :-[) Kate Spade and Anya Hindmarch bags through NPN or similar, simply because I don't need the hassle and unpleasantness that you've been so unlucky to receive. If your buyer had the item for a few days, she had ample time to accept your offer of a return/refund - it certainly sounds as though she was exerting emotional blackmail to beat down your price. I do hope eBay do something to help you. Did you reply, politely but firmly, to her comments?
> 
> In the meantime, hard as it is, try not to let it trouble you; you know that you are scrupulous and have nothing to reproach yourself for. Chin up!


I did, I was polite but clear.  I can't see her feedback because its private - I guess there's a reason for that....  I had doubts about selling tbh because even her inital questions before she bid were very critical of other sellers, I should've listened to my gut feelings about her I think.  Ugh it's just horrible 
Thanks for the sympathy though.  This wasn't a bag, I'm just decluttering unworn clothes and kitchen paraphernalia, but I've sold and bought bags through NPN and LMW and I can recommend them wholeheartedly


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I read so many stories like yours. It really purs me off ebay. I just don't get those people. Why acting so unpolite with no reason? I would be upset, too. Very sorry, that you make such a bad experience. And I hope ebay does something against that bad feedback...


Thanks Ludmilla, it's really spoilt my day


----------



## skyqueen

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> 
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!




Are you kidding me? A work of art!!!
My only question is...how could anyone eat this beauty? [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

Pessie said:


> Someone has left me spiteful feedback on eBay.  It's upset me all day, I've reported it but can't be sure anything will be done.  She had the item for a few days and then contacted me to say it wasn't as described.  I was stunned, because she got it at a very good price, and I'm scrupulous about the way I describe things.  She didn't want to send it back for a refund.  I think she was hoping her aggression would make me offer a reduction in price?  And now she's posted sarcastic negative feedback, I'm really fed up




Not surprised! I read the eBay Forum and am shocked at what some people do and the lengths they go to, to get their own way!
So sorry this happened to you.......


----------



## Mayfly285

MrsJT said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!!
> Excited to say the Mulberry Handbag cake was a huge success!!!


 
I've only just seen this!  WOW!  How amazingly brilliant is that cake?!  Absolutely stunning presentation, too; you have a real talent!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> That's wonderful
> I visited wee Heidi today, which is lovely because it means she is getting to know me a little before she comes home with us
> View attachment 2924604
> View attachment 2924612
> 
> It's hard to take a photo of a snuggly, wriggly pup and hold her at the same time


 
Lovely images of your gorgeous girl, wee drop - I couldn't see them on my phone or ipad, for some reason.  Hoping that "new puppy therapy" weaves its magic on you and helps you remember your beautiful Judy with a smile on your face.


Big hug to you. XX


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely images of your gorgeous girl, wee drop - I couldn't see them on my phone or ipad, for some reason.  Hoping that "new puppy therapy" weaves its magic on you and helps you remember your beautiful Judy with a smile on your face.
> 
> 
> Big hug to you. XX




Thank you Mayfly 
Yesterday Heidi's breeder posted this lovely photo of her on my FB timeline [emoji178]


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you Mayfly
> Yesterday Heidi's breeder posted this lovely photo of her on my FB timeline [emoji178]
> View attachment 2929956



Awwwwww. She wins the internet today.


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you Mayfly
> Yesterday Heidi's breeder posted this lovely photo of her on my FB timeline [emoji178]
> View attachment 2929956


 
Awww!  She is truly adorable!  How long until she can come home with you?


----------



## Pessie

Oh so cute!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Around 2 more weeks till she is weaned. I'm going to go see her again some day this week. It's lovely to be able to do so, I never wear perfume when I visit her as I want her to get used to my smell (that sounds revolting but you know what I mean :giggles: ) so that when she comes home with us she won't be unsure[emoji178]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ooh - not long to go, although two weeks will seem a lifetime, I'm sure!  It's lovely that you can visit her in the interim - she'll be getting used to her new mum a bit more every time!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm champing at the bit Mayfly :giggles: 
But we will have finished lambing by then too, only 5 ewes to go[emoji92]


----------



## Mayfly285

Even better timing, wee drop!


----------



## holleigh

oh wee drop - she's like a little teddy bear !, what a wonderful face, I', in love with her too !!! xx Holls


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww


----------



## Mayfly285

holleigh said:


> oh wee drop - she's like a little teddy bear !, what a wonderful face, i', in love with her too !!! Xx holls



+1!


----------



## Ser

Gorgeous girl  we visited both our pups a couple of times, to get to know them before we brought them home. I just loved visiting all the puppies, always such a happy place to be.  I  also remember the long long wait until we could collect them. So excited for you wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Their breeder is very thoughtful about keeping me updated, she posted this photo today on my Facebook page after they had gotten their Parvo shots. Poor wee things were worn out[emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



That's Heidi on the right 
Ser it really seems like a long wait, just around 2-3 weeks left to go


----------



## Pessie

I love their little foxy faces, not long to wait now!


----------



## aerinha

I committed to my new car.  Deal worked out, trade in amount agreed on for my current car, now the new one just needs to arrive.  New cars are exciting, but deciding what to get and putting up with dealer nonsense is such a headache.  Is it this stressful in other countries?  

In the US we don't haggle on anything except for cars, anything else you buy, you pay what is on the tag unless at a yard sale, but cars...vehicles are never easy and everyone always wants to tell you they would've gotten a better price.

I am soon to be the proud owner of a Buick Encore (very small suv).  Just hoping I don't miss my Prius too much.  

P.s.  wee drop I love your puppy pics, she is adorable!


----------



## holleigh

Morning Ladies .. just popping in to say "Happy Birthday" to Dear Elvis xxx's


----------



## beaver232

holleigh said:


> Morning Ladies .. just popping in to say "Happy Birthday" to Dear Elvis xxx's


Happy birthday Elvis. Hope you had a super day x


----------



## Mayfly285

Belated Happy Birthday, dear elvis! Hope you've had a fab one. XXX


----------



## skyqueen

holleigh said:


> Morning Ladies .. just popping in to say "Happy Birthday" to Dear Elvis xxx's




Happy Birthday, Elvis...hope it was terrific!


----------



## ElainePG

holleigh said:


> Morning Ladies .. just popping in to say "Happy Birthday" to Dear Elvis xxx's


Happy belated birthday, Elvis!


----------



## kensingtonkitty

Hi,

I am new to the forum but have been lusting after a Mulberry for close to a year so I am hoping to get some advice from the experts (you guys!). I can only afford one bag (used) so I need to make the right decision.

I have finally decided on a regular Lily due to the smaller size but I do have several concerns that I hope you guys can help me with.  I love the look of the brass hardware but am worried about chipping and peeling as I have seen some horrible photos of peeling lock plates.  How prevelant is this?  Does it only happen with certain colours?  Am I right in thinking that the brass hardware is more durable and won't peel or is that just wishful thinking on my part?  Did mulberry change the quality of the brass at some point and is there anything I should know about buying used?

The lily I am looking at on ebay now is my dream lily: regular size oak and Made in England but the chain is missing some of the leather.  I know mulberry can replace the chain but I don't want to send the bag in as I live overseas and it will be very costly.  Can they just send a replacement chain and have a shoemaker replace it?  Am I silly for wanting a made in England one when I can find a better condition made in Turkey one?

How delicate are the chains?  Is it okay for an everyday bag or will the chain break from the weight of being used everyday?

I am so sorry for all the questions but I am so worried I am going to make a mistake.  Please let me know if I have broken any forum rules.

Thanks in advance for any help!

P.s. Those puppies are soooo cute!


----------



## remainsilly

kensingtonkitty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been lusting after a Mulberry for close to a year so I am hoping to get some advice from the experts (you guys!). I can only afford one bag (used) so I need to make the right decision.
> 
> I have finally decided on a regular Lily due to the smaller size but I do have several concerns that I hope you guys can help me with.  I love the look of the brass hardware but am worried about chipping and peeling as I have seen some horrible photos of peeling lock plates.  How prevelant is this?  Does it only happen with certain colours?  Am I right in thinking that the brass hardware is more durable and won't peel or is that just wishful thinking on my part?  Did mulberry change the quality of the brass at some point and is there anything I should know about buying used?
> 
> The lily I am looking at on ebay now is my dream lily: regular size oak and Made in England but the chain is missing some of the leather.  I know mulberry can replace the chain but I don't want to send the bag in as I live overseas and it will be very costly.  Can they just send a replacement chain and have a shoemaker replace it?  Am I silly for wanting a made in England one when I can find a better condition made in Turkey one?
> 
> How delicate are the chains?  Is it okay for an everyday bag or will the chain break from the weight of being used everyday?
> 
> I am so sorry for all the questions but I am so worried I am going to make a mistake.  Please let me know if I have broken any forum rules.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> P.s. Those puppies are soooo cute!



I own a regular oxblood lily. It was bought new @ mulberry store. 1st time used, lockplate came loose. Store exchanged & apologised for fault, no issue with new one.

None of the plates, on any of my mulberry bags, have peeled. They scratch. Maybe in more time, they'll lose some gold or grow dull? They can be replaced if necessary.

The lily chain seems sturdy. Others have experienced issues & needed chain replacements--not sure it has a color connection. Mulberry required their bags to be sent in for repair, rather than sending out parts.

I don't consider lily an everyday bag, as it doesn't hold enough to suit my needs. Some use medium lily as more daily bag.

Made in England tag is popular, not essential for quality, imo.

Honestly, a seller with a lily missing leather from chain wouldn't seem to have cared for the bag. Sure, maybe it broke, but not to replace it & still use...?  The chain would rub on things unpadded. And oak nvt leather needs care.
Just my thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## remainsilly

aerinha said:


> In the US we don't haggle on anything except for cars, anything else you buy, you pay what is on the tag ...



Some of us haggle about other stuff, too. 

Congrats on your new car.


----------



## Izzy48

aerinha said:


> I committed to my new car.  Deal worked out, trade in amount agreed on for my current car, now the new one just needs to arrive.  New cars are exciting, but deciding what to get and putting up with dealer nonsense is such a headache.  Is it this stressful in other countries?
> 
> In the US we don't haggle on anything except for cars, anything else you buy, you pay what is on the tag unless at a yard sale, but cars...vehicles are never easy and everyone always wants to tell you they would've gotten a better price.
> 
> I am soon to be the proud owner of a Buick Encore (very small suv).  Just hoping I don't miss my Prius too much.
> 
> P.s.  wee drop I love your puppy pics, she is adorable!



We try to haggle but it doesn't do any good! Congratulations on your car!


----------



## kensingtonkitty

Thank you so much for your advice remainsilly .  I think The size will be okay as I've had a small bag as my everyday bag before.  I have a bigger one now and the only difference is that my entire makeup collection has slowly migrated to my bag  (do I really need ten lipsticks in my purse?).  I'll be on the hunt for a lily in good condition.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bagproud

Hi, I am thinking of buying a large Willow in oxblood or black. Could any owners of the larger Willow please advise on how they wear and if you find it comfortable? I have Alexa's, Bayswater's and a primrose and I am happy with the quality and comfort of these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ser

Our baby's 3 today!! &#127873;&#128062;&#128149;How time flies!


----------



## LoupyLou

Ser said:


> Our baby's 3 today!! &#127873;&#128062;&#128149;How time flies!



So sweet! 

This forum can't get any better, photo's of handbags and puppies - my two favourite things!

Just happy it wasn't a puppy in a handbag, that would have been too much!


----------



## Ser

LoupyLou said:


> So sweet!
> 
> This forum can't get any better, photo's of handbags and puppies - my two favourite things!
> 
> Just happy it wasn't a puppy in a handbag, that would have been too much!



Thanks I just couldn't resist. She's such a sweetie &#128062;&#128149; 

mmm you've given me an idea for a photo now...sure she'd fit in my tessie tote...only kidding &#128518;&#128516;


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Thanks I just couldn't resist. She's such a sweetie &#128062;&#128149;
> 
> mmm you've given me an idea for a photo now...sure she'd fit in my tessie tote...only kidding &#128518;&#128516;


Ah, that's a beautiful photo she's gorgeous!


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> Ah, that's a beautiful photo she's gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey ladies just a quick question, do outlet special bags come with made in tags? ? X


----------



## moonriver99

handbagahholic said:


> Hey ladies just a quick question, do outlet special bags come with made in tags? ? X


I've got an outlet special alexa and it comes with a made in tag


----------



## Mayfly285

handbagahholic said:


> Hey ladies just a quick question, do outlet special bags come with made in tags? ? X





moonriver99 said:


> I've got an outlet special alexa and it comes with a made in tag


Ditto my outlet special Bayswater: Made in England, no less!


----------



## Mayfly285

Just heard on the news that Bicester Village has been closed "Due to a fire in an Italian restaurant"! Don't set out, ladies, until you hear it's been re-opened!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:


----------



## moonriver99

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479


omg sooo adorable!!! I'm beyond jealous!!


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479



Awwwwwwww. So cute! 
I wish you so much joy together!


----------



## handbagahholic

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479




Such a beautiful girl!!!  xxxx


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479


 
Heidi - hi!!

 What an absolutely ADORABLE little girl; she is truly the cutest puppy I have ever seen!  Welcome to Her Furiness - looking forward to lots more pics in due course, wee drop!


----------



## wee drop o bush

She's a very good girl, well adjusted and very affectionate without getting upset if I leave her in the lounge to go into the kitchen


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Our baby's 3 today!! &#127873;&#128062;&#128149;How time flies!


 
I missed this one!  Belated Happy 3rd Birthday to ???? - your gorgeous girl!  Time certainly does fly with dogs; ours is almost 7, but I still think she's only about 4!


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479



Oh she's absolutely gorgeous Weedrop. Such a cute bundle of fluff!!  look forward to more pics


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> I missed this one!  Belated Happy 3rd Birthday to ???? - your gorgeous girl!  Time certainly does fly with dogs; ours is almost 7, but I still think she's only about 4!



Thanks Mayfly. She's still my little baby. &#128150;&#128525;&#128149;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Thanks Mayfly. She's still my little baby. [emoji178][emoji7][emoji177]




She's beautiful, Happy Birthday to her[emoji512][emoji178]


----------



## holleigh

OH! ...  weedrop she is too cute for words & I can't believe the time has passed so quickly (must have dragged for you though ?) - keep those pic's coming xx's


----------



## Pessie

Wee Drop I was just thinking about Heidi this morning and whether you'd have her yet!  She looks so cute and happy in her new home, I'm sure it helped that you were able to pop over and see her.  Keep the puppy pictures coming 
I saw a gorgeous little Patterdale puppy waiting at Sainsburys at weekend, and fell in love with her too!


----------



## Slowhand

What a lovely little bundle of fun she is . Wishing you lots of happiness together . 
How are you feeling now - better I hope and the blood pressure under control ?


----------



## wee drop o bush

My blood pressure was down to 140/90 last time it got checked, Heidi can only help that


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> My blood pressure was down to 140/90 last time it got checked, Heidi can only help that




Definitely!  Fabulous canine therapy!  A sure-fire winner all the way, bless her little furry paws!


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Our baby's 3 today!! &#127873;&#128062;&#128149;How time flies!



So sweet and such a precious face!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies, hope you all had a wonderful Easter. Thinking especially of Elvis' and also Molly's family[emoji175][emoji304]
Heidi is settling in well
	

		
			
		

		
	





It's a lovely sunny day here


----------



## Pessie

Oh she's gorgeous, love the pic of her spark out on her little bed, also admiring your lovely floorboards!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Oh she's gorgeous, love the pic of her spark out on her little bed, also admiring your lovely floorboards!!



+1! She's absolutely adorable! (And the floorboards are indeed rather lovely, too!)


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a wonderful Easter. Thinking especially of Elvis' and also Molly's family[emoji175][emoji304]
> Heidi is settling in well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952871
> 
> View attachment 2952872
> 
> It's a lovely sunny day here



What a gorgeous girl Weedrop! &#128150;&#128062;&#128525;


----------



## Ser

Having the best Easter break. Cottage is so cosy, weather has been glorious and we had this beach all to ourselves. The pups love the beach as much as me &#128062;&#128512;&#127774;


----------



## Pessie

:





Ser said:


> Having the best Easter break. Cottage is so cosy, weather has been glorious and we had this beach all to ourselves. The pups love the beach as much as me &#128062;&#128512;&#127774;


Wonderful, isn't it great to feel the sun at last? :sunnies


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sun at last is right  
Heidi is a very good and clever girl but she's also a little rascal  I'm so glad I've her booked onto puppy obedience classes.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Having the best Easter break. Cottage is so cosy, weather has been glorious and we had this beach all to ourselves. The pups love the beach as much as me &#128062;&#128512;&#127774;



It sounds idyllic, Ser; savour every moment! I love (and miss!) the sea so much!


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Having the best Easter break. Cottage is so cosy, weather has been glorious and we had this beach all to ourselves. The pups love the beach as much as me &#128062;&#128512;&#127774;



Fabulous!


----------



## Izzy48

My thoughts were with Molly's family this Easter and Elvis to you as well.


----------



## Ser

Well very sad to be leaving our cosy cottage,  definitely come back. One last walk on the beach before we head home ........to cheer myself up, I'm going to start using my new unused mulberrys when I get home. Time to dust off my deer brown small del rey and poppy red tessie tote.   Probably should take an updated family photo too


----------



## holleigh

Hello chums,
absolutely nothing of interest to say ?, just thought I'd pop in to say "hi" and hope you are all well .. how's "our" puppy doing ?, time for another picture me thinks ? ..
xx Holls


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## BLee19x

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2961220
> 
> View attachment 2961221




Awwww like a little teddy bear!!! What breed is the little love? X


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2961220
> 
> View attachment 2961221



So precious!


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> I got Heidi, she slept really well all night too. She's currently murdering a squeaky duck toy :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947476
> 
> View attachment 2947477
> 
> View attachment 2947478
> View attachment 2947479




Oh Wee...Heidi is just adorable! She looks like a stuffed toy!!!
Enjoy her [emoji190]


----------



## Pessie

I love her little puppy tummy x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi is a Pomeranian 
She's a naughty girl this morning, kept squeezing through the gate into the sheep and lambs each time I took her outside for wetsies. I ended up running round the field for 10 minutes trying to catch her without scaring the sheep, so she got a tap on the nose and put in her crate to cool off. I let her cry for 10 minutes and then lifted her out and hugged her, but now she's huffing with me :rain: 
Oh the joys of puppy hood, I got Judy at 15 months old and the elderly lady who had owned her up to this point had done all the hard work. I'm pretty clueless about puppy training  
Heidi starts puppy obedience training in 6 weeks. I'm hoping I won't fail the course


----------



## Poppet46

Pessie said:


> I love her little puppy tummy x


+1


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi is a Pomeranian
> She's a naughty girl this morning, kept squeezing through the gate into the sheep and lambs each time I took her outside for wetsies. I ended up running round the field for 10 minutes trying to catch her without scaring the sheep, so she got a tap on the nose and put in her crate to cool off. I let her cry for 10 minutes and then lifted her out and hugged her, but now she's huffing with me :rain:
> Oh the joys of puppy hood, I got Judy at 15 months old and the elderly lady who had owned her up to this point had done all the hard work. I'm pretty clueless about puppy training
> Heidi starts puppy obedience training in 6 weeks. I'm hoping I won't fail the course



Its a lot of fun and well worth going - and fingers crossed there's someone there worse than the two of you!  Me and my dog spent a disproportionate amount of time in disgrace at puppy classes but were saved from total ignominy by a dog named Harvey and his hapless owner, still wonder what happened to him whenever I see a beagle!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pessie said:


> Its a lot of fun and well worth going - and fingers crossed there's someone there worse than the two of you!  Me and my dog spent a disproportionate amount of time in disgrace at puppy classes but were saved from total ignominy by a dog named Harvey and his hapless owner, still wonder what happened to him whenever I see a beagle!




Well to be sure, the only dog less obedient than a Pomeranian is a Beagle :lolots: 

What sort of dog have you?


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi is a Pomeranian
> She's a naughty girl this morning, kept squeezing through the gate into the sheep and lambs each time I took her outside for wetsies. I ended up running round the field for 10 minutes trying to catch her without scaring the sheep, so she got a tap on the nose and put in her crate to cool off. I let her cry for 10 minutes and then lifted her out and hugged her, but now she's huffing with me :rain:
> Oh the joys of puppy hood, I got Judy at 15 months old and the elderly lady who had owned her up to this point had done all the hard work. I'm pretty clueless about puppy training
> Heidi starts puppy obedience training in 6 weeks. I'm hoping I won't fail the course


 
Bless her - and she looks so adorable in your last two photos; I bet she melts your heart every time you look at her!  You have to be firm when they're around farm animals, though - our Lab had training classes and I'm jolly glad she did, even though most of them were in a muddy field in pouring rain and the onset of evening.  It means that I can now call her away at any time - even when playing with other dogs - which is useful when we're out dog walking with friends.


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Well to be sure, the only dog less obedient than a Pomeranian is a Beagle :lolots:
> 
> What sort of dog have you?


 
He's a big whippet (most people we meet think he's a greyhound), and whilst he's a bright boy he would give me a look as if to say "yeah, I know - but why??"   He could also cover a lot of ground in a few paces which gave me some heart in mouth moments when he was younger. Worth it though, he's a fab boy and very loving - makes me smile every day!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Whippets are lovely


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Whippets are lovely


 
 Bless you


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2961220
> 
> View attachment 2961221



Omg this little fluff ball is just too cute


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## BLee19x

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2963283




Omg!!! [emoji7][emoji7] too cute!!! Will totally have to get one of these for my mini daxi! Where did you get it?! X


----------



## holleigh

oh wee drop - that made me smile hugely - what a wonderful picture - thank you xx's


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2963283



Stop with the cute photos...... They're just tooo sweet for words


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi is a Pomeranian
> She's a naughty girl this morning, kept squeezing through the gate into the sheep and lambs each time I took her outside for wetsies. I ended up running round the field for 10 minutes trying to catch her without scaring the sheep, so she got a tap on the nose and put in her crate to cool off. I let her cry for 10 minutes and then lifted her out and hugged her, but now she's huffing with me :rain:
> Oh the joys of puppy hood, I got Judy at 15 months old and the elderly lady who had owned her up to this point had done all the hard work. I'm pretty clueless about puppy training
> Heidi starts puppy obedience training in 6 weeks. I'm hoping I won't fail the course




She is so curious, isn't she? She just wanted to play so it will take a little time, well, a lot of time to teach her! She is so cute! Love the picture of her in her little carry all with her little ears sticking up.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My DH solved the great escape problems by wrapping wire mesh round the garden gates. Heidi stood and squeaked at the offending wire when she couldn't get through :giggles: 
The car seat is made by Solvit and I got it TK Maxx half price because it's box was a bit battered at one corner, I was lucky because I've never seen them there since. It's fantastic, as it has a clip to securely attach to the d-ring on your dogs harness and the removable fleece lining is machine washable. You can buy them in the UK from this retailer http://www.easyanimal.co.uk/community/safest-dog-booster-seat-uk-solvit/#.VS90JBh4WrU


----------



## Pessie

We need a new word to describe little Heidi  - cute just doesn't cut the mustard any more!!


----------



## moonriver99

TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!! do keep the pictures coming


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> My DH solved the great escape problems by wrapping wire mesh round the garden gates. Heidi stood and squeaked at the offending wire when she couldn't get through :giggles:
> The car seat is made by Solvit and I got it TK Maxx half price because it's box was a bit battered at one corner, I was lucky because I've never seen them there since. It's fantastic, as it has a clip to securely attach to the d-ring on your dogs harness and the removable fleece lining is machine washable. You can buy them in the UK from this retailer http://www.easyanimal.co.uk/community/safest-dog-booster-seat-uk-solvit/#.VS90JBh4WrU



Love the dog carrier soo cute! You become very inventive with inquisitive pups. We had fun stopping our boy going down the side of the shed!! He's just come back from the vets after having the snip. Poor little pup. I'll post a pic....


----------



## Ser

Poor little boy after his op.  I've been fretting all day so glad to have him home!!


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Poor little boy after his op.  I've been fretting all day so glad to have him home!!


Aw, poor little fella - I think he's wishing he was back on that beach!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

moonriver99 said:


> TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!! do keep the pictures coming



I was only joking with the request to stop pictures of cute dogs as currently I adopted two cats which is great but I'm a dog person and just wish I could have a little companion too..... So green right now...


----------



## Ser

Thank you. Yes I bet he does!!


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Thank you. Yes I bet he does!!


You feel just awful don't you?  I hope he's back on form very soon, he's such a cutie


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Poor little boy after his op.  I've been fretting all day so glad to have him home!!




Awww wee dote  
We live on a farm too and dogs do LOVE to sniff around sheds don't they


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ukpandagirl said:


> I was only joking with the request to stop pictures of cute dogs as currently I adopted two cats which is great but I'm a dog person and just wish I could have a little companion too..... So green right now...




:giggles: I knew you were joking  


Erm here Heidi is _showing that Tiger who's Boss!_ :lolots:


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> :giggles: I knew you were joking
> View attachment 2964191
> 
> Erm here Heidi is _showing that Tiger who's Boss!_ :lolots:


:lolots:  go girl!!


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> You feel just awful don't you?  I hope he's back on form very soon, he's such a cutie



Thank you he is such a loving pup and such a cheeky character.  Just hated today, glad it's over! He's now asleep on my lap &#128525;&#128062;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Thank you he is such a loving pup and such a cheeky character.  Just hated today, glad it's over! He's now asleep on my lap [emoji7][emoji252]




Awww


----------



## moonriver99

Ukpandagirl said:


> I was only joking with the request to stop pictures of cute dogs as currently I adopted two cats which is great but I'm a dog person and just wish I could have a little companion too..... So green right now...


haha I know you were joking  I am soo jealous always wanted a puppy!! two cats can't be too bad either


----------



## Izzy48

Just have to show my beautiful wallet to those of you who like Mulberry. My favorite SA also included a gift. So nice.






I really enjoy seeing your fur babies!


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Just have to show my beautiful wallet to those of you who like Mulberry. My favorite SA also included a gift. So nice.
> View attachment 2964398
> View attachment 2964399
> View attachment 2964401
> View attachment 2964402
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing your fur babies!



Nice color choice. Folding lock is great idea. Enjoy! 

I received same free tote. Not the book, however--what is it?


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Nice color choice. Folding lock is great idea. Enjoy!
> 
> I received same free tote. Not the book, however--what is it?



I like the little tote as well. The book is linen bund and in stamped gold it has a small Mulberry tree with Mulberry Field Notes stamped in gold. One of the first pages says Spring Summer 2015. It is so nicely done inside with some decorative pages and some information on different flowers with beautiful illustrations.  Then there are pages so notes can be made I suppose for gardens or when walking as to what one sees. The first inside page says "To plant a garden is to believe in tomorrow."

It is a pleasure to have and such a nicely done book.


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Poor little boy after his op.  I've been fretting all day so glad to have him home!!



Hope he's feeling better. My little Boston Terrier had cancer surgery 3 weeks ago and they look so pitiful. She's doing well and I hope your sweet boy is as well. I know you worry about him so the very best.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Awww Izzy I hope your little Boston Terrier makes a swift recovery


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just have to show my beautiful wallet to those of you who like Mulberry. My favorite SA also included a gift. So nice.
> View attachment 2964398
> View attachment 2964399
> View attachment 2964401
> View attachment 2964402
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing your fur babies!


It's a lovely wallet, *Izzy*! Is that the color they're calling Hibiscus Pink? It looks nice & slim... perfect for small handbags.

And the wee notebook is adorable! What do you think you'll use it for?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I like the little tote as well. The book is linen bund and in stamped gold it has a small Mulberry tree with Mulberry Field Notes stamped in gold. One of the first pages says Spring Summer 2015. It is so nicely done inside with some decorative pages and some information on different flowers with beautiful illustrations.  Then there are pages so notes can be made I suppose for gardens or when walking as to what one sees. *The first inside page says "To plant a garden is to believe in tomorrow."*
> 
> It is a pleasure to have and such a nicely done book.



What a nice expression! I'm nobody's sort of a gardener, but I dertainly do appreciate beautiful gardens. One of my dreams has been to take a "gardens tour" in the U.K.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> I like the little tote as well. The book is linen bund and in stamped gold it has a small Mulberry tree with Mulberry Field Notes stamped in gold. One of the first pages says Spring Summer 2015. It is so nicely done inside with some decorative pages and some information on different flowers with beautiful illustrations.  Then there are pages so notes can be made I suppose for gardens or when walking as to what one sees. The first inside page says "To plant a garden is to believe in tomorrow."
> 
> It is a pleasure to have and such a nicely done book.



That is a very special gift.  Thanks for sharing, Izzy.


----------



## Ser

Izzy48 said:


> Hope he's feeling better. My little Boston Terrier had cancer surgery 3 weeks ago and they look so pitiful. She's doing well and I hope your sweet boy is as well. I know you worry about him so the very best.



Thanks Izzy.  He's much more himself today but not happy about his cone. Don't blame him! Glad to hear yours is doing well, poor pup &#128062;


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Thanks Izzy.  He's much more himself today but not happy about his cone. Don't blame him! Glad to hear yours is doing well, poor pup &#128062;



Poor baby, they don't understand those cones and it is so hard on them. Keep us posted!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's a lovely wallet, *Izzy*! Is that the color they're calling Hibiscus Pink? It looks nice & slim... perfect for small handbags.
> 
> And the wee notebook is adorable! What do you think you'll use it for?




I am going to use mine for notes. It's a keeper!! Not appointments or anything like that but personal remembrance notes.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> Poor baby, they don't understand those cones and it is so hard on them. Keep us posted!


Oh best wishes to you both, hope the pups are soon well x


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Just have to show my beautiful wallet to those of you who like Mulberry. My favorite SA also included a gift. So nice.
> View attachment 2964398
> View attachment 2964399
> View attachment 2964401
> View attachment 2964402
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing your fur babies!




What a color! [emoji178]


----------



## BLee19x

Hey guys, has anyone heard of an Instagram account/Facebook page called "addicted to handbags"? Meaning has anyone dealt with them before?


----------



## Ser

Just wondered if anyone knew if mulberry ever made a shrunken lily diamond sparkle bag?


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Just wondered if anyone knew if mulberry ever made a shrunken lily diamond sparkle bag?


Never heard of one, if they haven't....they should! Sounds fab.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ser said:


> Just wondered if anyone knew if mulberry ever made a shrunken lily diamond sparkle bag?



Yes Ser they did....


----------



## Ser

Mooshooshoo said:


> Yes Ser they did....



Thanks Mooshoo that looks fab!!


----------



## Tippysunshine

I just got my first ever Mulberry bag yesterday! I already have a planner. I love it! It's the Dorset tote! So excited!


----------



## Mayfly285

Tippysunshine said:


> I just got my first ever Mulberry bag yesterday! I already have a planner. I love it! It's the Dorset tote! So excited!



Congratulations, Tippysunshine!  Looking forward to seeing some pics soon!


----------



## Ser

Didn't win but was thrilled to be selected as a finalist for the npn competition. My baby girl with my ew bays, just love this photo


----------



## Poppet46

Tippysunshine said:


> I just got my first ever Mulberry bag yesterday! I already have a planner. I love it! It's the Dorset tote! So excited!


Congratulations!  Pictures would be lovely - did you go to Bicester?


----------



## Tippysunshine

Here she is!


----------



## Tippysunshine

I got her off eBay....I'm in America....I have to get Ted Baker stuff from there too....I want an Effie tote....wish I could just drive to get one! Lol!


----------



## aerinha

Woohoo!  Looks like my black sbs sold.  Fingers crossed she isn't returned to the consignment store.  As I got her on sale, I will get almost all my money back.


----------



## Poppet46

Tippysunshine said:


> I got her off eBay....I'm in America....I have to get Ted Baker stuff from there too....I want an Effie tote....wish I could just drive to get one! Lol!


Oh wow she is gorgeous - definitely worth the wait!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Didn't win but was thrilled to be selected as a finalist for the npn competition. My baby girl with my ew bays, just love this photo


Adorable, *ser*!


----------



## ElainePG

Tippysunshine said:


> I got her off eBay....I'm in America....I have to get Ted Baker stuff from there too....I want an Effie tote....wish I could just drive to get one! Lol!


*Tippysunshine*, I don't know where in the U.S. you live, but there are many Mulberry boutiques here! I own 4 Mulberry bags, and I bought them all from U.S. boutiques... some in person, and some through telephone conversations, if I had seen a bag I loved on the Mulberry U.S.A. website and was sure of it.

I have even bought bags from U.S. Mulberry boutiques when the bags go on sale! That was how I bought my very first Mulberry... this Pheasant Green Alexa in wrinkled calf. I've been carrying it all week, so here's an up-to-date model shot.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2963283


Too sweet, *wee*!


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Adorable, *ser*!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## Tippysunshine

I'm in Oklahoma. The nearest Mulberry boutique is four hour drive one way. Nobody around here even knows what they are! Lol!


----------



## ElainePG

Tippysunshine said:


> I'm in Oklahoma. The nearest Mulberry boutique is four hour drive one way. Nobody around here even knows what they are! Lol!


Yes... I fully understand your problem. 
But if you ever want to know a good SA to work with long-distance, PM me.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> *Tippysunshine*, I don't know where in the U.S. you live, but there are many Mulberry boutiques here! I own 4 Mulberry bags, and I bought them all from U.S. boutiques... some in person, and some through telephone conversations, if I had seen a bag I loved on the Mulberry U.S.A. website and was sure of it.
> 
> I have even bought bags from U.S. Mulberry boutiques when the bags go on sale! That was how I bought my very first Mulberry... this Pheasant Green Alexa in wrinkled calf. I've been carrying it all week, so here's an up-to-date model shot.



You're both looking fantastic, Elaine!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> *Tippysunshine*, I don't know where in the U.S. you live, but there are many Mulberry boutiques here! I own 4 Mulberry bags, and I bought them all from U.S. boutiques... some in person, and some through telephone conversations, if I had seen a bag I loved on the Mulberry U.S.A. website and was sure of it.
> 
> I have even bought bags from U.S. Mulberry boutiques when the bags go on sale! That was how I bought my very first Mulberry... this Pheasant Green Alexa in wrinkled calf. I've been carrying it all week, so here's an up-to-date model shot.



Fabulous photo


----------



## Poppet46

mayfly285 said:


> you're both looking fantastic, elaine!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> You're both looking fantastic, Elaine!


Thank you so much, *mayfly*!  Now that I've dropped waaaaaaaaaaay down on Prednisone (from 60mg to 5mg!) I've lost weight. I look at photos from last year and can't believe how pudgy I was, but it was all from the medicine. I can't understand why anyone would take steroids unless they absolutely had to... dreadful drug!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Fabulous photo





Poppet46 said:


> +1



Thank you, *CPrincessUK* and *Poppet*!


----------



## fashionlover21

Does anyone have the blossom pochette? Really considering buying it but wondered if anyone had any other recommendations? I like the versatility if the straps day to night option. &#9786;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Does anyone have the blossom pochette? Really considering buying it but wondered if anyone had any other recommendations? I like the versatility if the straps day to night option. &#9786;



Theyre cute and the strap is quite long, but I like to carry a lot with me so I would struggle with this. It I'm going to see my friends tomorrow to see how's she's getting on with it so will report back if that helps?


----------



## fashionlover21

Ukpandagirl said:


> Theyre cute and the strap is quite long, but I like to carry a lot with me so I would struggle with this. It I'm going to see my friends tomorrow to see how's she's getting on with it so will report back if that helps?



Fab that would be great! Thanks! Any info/regrets would be good to know. &#9786;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Fab that would be great! Thanks! Any info/regrets would be good to know. &#9786;



So had a good look at one. Here's my review:

Very cute.
Dainty strap that sits nice cross body and the little additional hand strap you get clips in the end which I think would look really lovely with a summer dress or wedding style event. 
I looked at the blue Napa which was smooth leather, felt nice. I would worry about it marking quickly. The summer colours are v nice and the nickel hardware in the blue one was small and classy.
I reckon it holds twice as much as a mini lily as its a boxy style. Small purse, phone, lippy, keys etc would all go in with room for a fair bit more.
Zipper opens up to give easy access which I liked.
Price of blue was £250. Not a bad price for what you get.
Overal I was impressed.


----------



## remainsilly

Great review! Thank you.


----------



## fashionlover21

Ukpandagirl said:


> So had a good look at one. Here's my review:
> 
> Very cute.
> Dainty strap that sits nice cross body and the little additional hand strap you get clips in the end which I think would look really lovely with a summer dress or wedding style event.
> I looked at the blue Napa which was smooth leather, felt nice. I would worry about it marking quickly. The summer colours are v nice and the nickel hardware in the blue one was small and classy.
> I reckon it holds twice as much as a small lily as its a boxy style. Small ourse phone, lily, keys etc would all go in with room for a fair bit more.
> Zipper opens up to give easy access which I liked.
> Price of blue was £250. Not a bad price for what you get.
> Overal I was impressed.



Thanks so much. Really helpful. When you say small lily. Do you mean the mini or the regular? &#9786;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Thanks so much. Really helpful. When you say small lily. Do you mean the mini or the regular? &#9786;



Sorry mini lily. X


----------



## fashionlover21

Ukpandagirl said:


> Sorry mini lily. X



Thanks so much for the information! It's a great help! X


----------



## ElainePG

Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!


----------



## Izzy48

A fabulous choice! This is the smaller size?


----------



## Douleur_exquise

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!


This looks fantastic!


----------



## Poppet46

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!


You're both so stylish Elaine! Lovely


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A fabulous choice! This is the smaller size?


Yes, this is the one they call "small," though as you can see, it doesn't exactly look tiny on me! I find it plenty large enough to hold everything comfortably.


----------



## ElainePG

Douleur_exquise said:


> This looks fantastic!



Thank you so much, *Douleur_exquise*!



Poppet46 said:


> You're both so stylish Elaine! Lovely



What a sweet thing to say, *Poppet*!


----------



## holleigh

I think she's a perfect size Elaine & you wear her so well - it's a great style, "traditional Mulberry" but with a "modern twist" in my opinion - and a great buy for those of us (me, sadly) who adore the Bayswater but simply cannot carry one xx Holls


----------



## 2manyhorses

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!



What a gorgeous bag I love the colour, and looks great on too 
It's not a bag I know much about so off for a mooch.....  lol


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!


Love this bag. It's at the top of my wish list for a summer work bag... so I may join you soon!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!



Another fabulous photo. Love double zip on you.


----------



## Charmaine13

ElainePG said:


> Showing off my Bayswater Double-Zip: taupe, with silver hardware, in glossy goat. I *love* this bag! It's so lightweight, and stays on my shoulder with no slipping. Holds a lot (not that I carry very much) and keeps it all organized and tidy. Glossy goat is a lovely leather. *So* pleased!


If you don't mind me asking - how tall are you? The small looks perfect on you!


----------



## ElainePG

holleigh said:


> I think she's a perfect size Elaine & you wear her so well - it's a great style, "traditional Mulberry" but with a "modern twist" in my opinion - and a great buy for those of us (me, sadly) who adore the Bayswater but simply cannot carry one xx Holls



I'm with you on that, Holls... I can't carry a Bayswater either! The minute I saw this version, I knew it was "meant to be."



2manyhorses said:


> What a gorgeous bag I love the colour, and looks great on too
> It's not a bag I know much about so off for a mooch.....  lol



Thank you, 2manyhorses... have fun looking! 



Skater said:


> Love this bag. It's at the top of my wish list for a summer work bag... so I may join you soon!



Maybe we'll be bag twins, Skater! It's so easy to carry... I can find everything in it with no effort at all!



CPrincessUK said:


> Another fabulous photo. Love double zip on you.



Thank you so much, CPrincessUK!



Charmaine13 said:


> If you don't mind me asking - how tall are you? The small looks perfect on you!



I don't mind at all, Charmaine: I'm 60" tall (152.4 centimeters). The small is exactly the right size for me... the larger one looked as though the *bag* was wearing *me*!


----------



## handbagahholic

Does anyone know if rose petal will come in the medium lily size and will it be in a hardy grainy print?


----------



## handbagahholic

handbagahholic said:


> Does anyone know if rose petal will come in the medium lily size and will it be in a hardy grainy print?




Also how different is ballet pink to rose pink


----------



## issy1954

Hi I bought this bag on  e bay and received this morning could anyone help authentic it . Seller id helenah51
Item number 141650870553
I'm really sorry I've tried to find out how to do this properly in the purse forum hope this is ok 
Many thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

issy1954 said:


> Hi I bought this bag on  e bay and received this morning could anyone help authentic it . Seller id helenah51
> Item number 141650870553
> I'm really sorry I've tried to find out how to do this properly in the purse forum hope this is ok
> Many thanks




Hi - welcome!

You need to follow the instructions under post #1 of the following thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## issy1954

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - welcome!
> 
> You need to follow the instructions under post #1 of the following thread.....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


Hi again I've tried to do this but it dies t seem to be working for me . I've been trying all day . Don't know what I'm doing wrong but there doesn't appear to be any links that's opening for me .


----------



## issy1954

Can anyone help me on how to post additional pictures for authenticity. Many thanks


----------



## Mooshooshoo

issy1954 said:


> Can anyone help me on how to post additional pictures for authenticity. Many thanks


Hi Issy,

Welcome to the forum. 

There is a thread on posting photographs here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Maybe we'll be bag twins, Skater! It's so easy to carry... I can find everything in it with no effort at all!



Happened sooner than I thought! Just posted pics


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Happened sooner than I thought! Just posted pics


Great reveal, *skater*! I just visited and posted a comment.


----------



## Poppet46

Did anyone see the Michael Kors article in YOU magazine yesterday?  I wish Mulberry's magic point was £300!


----------



## Mumotons

I visited Sydney yesterday and discovered the only Mulberry shop outside of Myers  and I think David Jones who carry a small selection, and is where I purchased my one and only Mulberry so far. I was so thrilled to see all the colours IRL, such as hibiscus and there is the most stunning blue Bayswater too. Im sure they could see my drooling [emoji12]wish there was a store in my home town, but the SA said if I ring them they can send any purchase  for a fee of $20


----------



## remainsilly

Mumotons said:


> ...I was so thrilled to see all the colours IRL, such as hibiscus and there is the most stunning blue Bayswater too....



Curious--was the blue bays called, "sea blue?" With microfiber lining?
I have the alice zipped tote in this--it's very smooshy! I didn't get a chance to see this bays irl & wondered if it would have same puddle-factor?
My nvt bays, with suede lining, is more stiff.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Curious--was the blue bays called, "sea blue?" With microfiber lining?
> I have the alice zipped tote in this--it's very smooshy! I didn't get a chance to see this bays irl & wondered if it would have same puddle-factor?
> My nvt bays, with suede lining, is more stiff.



I had a look at the sea blue Bayswater yesterday and yes, it's a very relaxed leather with nothing in it..!  I may chance my arm and wallet by hoping this possibly ends up in the sale.... Fingers crossed..


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> I had a look at the sea blue Bayswater yesterday and yes, it's a very relaxed leather with nothing in it..!  I may chance my arm and wallet by hoping this possibly ends up in the sale.... Fingers crossed..



Thank you!
Agree, color is gorgeous--good luck!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi everyone! Long time no see/speak on here  *Waves*

I was in the Mulberry Kildare outlet last week, saw quite a few small Alexas and Bayswaters. The Bayswaters were lovely, some of which were at 685 EUR which is a great price! 

Sorry excuse my lack of M knowledge, I can't remember the exact colours as I've not bought M in a few years now but definitely bargains for anyone who is after something classic


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

So.... It seems that Mulberry has sneakily raised the prices of a few items,again!!!!!!! The Medium quilted Cara is now £1250 instead of £1200. Regular Lily in Metallic Mushroom is now £750, was £695 (actually still @ this price in Harrods). 
I also have another bone to pick with them. I rang customer service the other day to as if I could buy a few boxes to store my collection. hey couldn't answer me right away but asked if Sb could call me back. Not a problem. Given the amount that I've spent with them, I didn't think they would have any issues. How naive of me! I got a voicemail yesterday saying that they don't normally send bags out in boxes, only bags that are of a certain value & above would be sent in boxes, so they don't have any boxes to give me or for me to buy! I personally find that insulting!!! Bags of a certain value!!!!! Regardless of whether the bags are less than £500 or more than £1k, they should all be treated the same surely, especially for loyal customers perhaps. Mulberry bags, even the "affordable" range are not cheap & I wasn't even asking them for free!!!!! 
Sorry for the rants but Mulberry really does know how to upset their customers


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> So.... It seems that Mulberry has sneakily raised the prices of a few items,again!!!!!!! The Medium quilted Cara is now £1250 instead of £1200. Regular Lily in Metallic Mushroom is now £750, was £695 (actually still @ this price in Harrods).
> I also have another bone to pick with them. I rang customer service the other day to as if I could buy a few boxes to store my collection. hey couldn't answer me right away but asked if Sb could call me back. Not a problem. Given the amount that I've spent with them, I didn't think they would have any issues. How naive of me! I got a voicemail yesterday saying that they don't normally send bags out in boxes, only bags that are of a certain value & above would be sent in boxes, so they don't have any boxes to give me or for me to buy! I personally find that insulting!!! Bags of a certain value!!!!! Regardless of whether the bags are less than £500 or more than £1k, they should all be treated the same surely, especially for loyal customers perhaps. Mulberry bags, even the "affordable" range are not cheap & I wasn't even asking them for free!!!!!
> Sorry for the rants but Mulberry really does know how to upset their customers




Im like you and have a few boxes which I get from my HOF confession as I normally buy most of my bags from them. They're so helpful and have given me 6 to date so I'm sad HO are being a bit picky with you. I'd be annoyed too. Pity you don't live nearer to me as I would get you some on my next visit :

They have reduced the price of purses though by £50 which is weird....


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ukpandagirl said:


> Im like you and have a few boxes which I get from my HOF confession as I normally buy most of my bags from them. They're so helpful and have given me 6 to date so I'm sad HO are being a bit picky with you. I'd be annoyed too. Pity you don't live nearer to me as I would get you some on my next visit :
> 
> They have reduced the price of purses though by £50 which is weird....




Awww, that's so kind of you! Make me feel so much better! I will prob pop into store & ask. My local store is quite nice, im sure they would give me one or two. I wouldn't have any issue if they just said they can't. But to say only bags of certain value... That pissed me off...
Hmm I wonder what's going on with the pricing


----------



## hana2121

Has anyone had a postman lock fixed lately I have 2 that need repair and a very old one id like to replace but not sure of charge now from mulberry x


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hana2121 said:


> Has anyone had a postman lock fixed lately I have 2 that need repair and a very old one id like to replace but not sure of charge now from mulberry x


Welcome to Mulberry 

You can give Repairs a call and they will advise you of an approximate cost. 

Customer Repairs on +44 (0) 1749 822 131


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ladies, what colours did the cookie mini Lily come in? Black, oak, the brown suede one? Did it come in the creamy colour like the regular?


----------



## issy1954

Hi there I phoned Mukberry the other day and they quoted me £25 for new postmans lock . Hope this helps


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Featured on the Purseblog this week...

http://www.purseblog.com

The handbag raincoat - perfect for oak NVT!!! 

http://www.shopbop.com/handbag-rain...1907-Midley,+Inc.&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2261907


----------



## NY2005

Mooshooshoo said:


> Featured on the Purseblog this week...
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com
> 
> The handbag raincoat - perfect for oak NVT!!!
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/handbag-rain...1907-Midley,+Inc.&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2261907


What a fab idea .....especially for our unpredictable climate!


----------



## Ser

Had a lovely time at the theatre tonight, watching  Rebecca. 
Loved the book by Daphne du Maurier and the Hitchcock film and really enjoyed the play. Took my bright red lily too. Love this bag


----------



## coffeecup1828

Ser said:


> Had a lovely time at the theatre tonight, watching  Rebecca.
> Loved the book by Daphne du Maurier and the Hitchcock film and really enjoyed the play. Took my bright red lily too. Love this bag



What a beauty! Love it with the tiny pops of red in your scarf.


----------



## Ser

Clakas said:


> What a beauty! Love it with the tiny pops of red in your scarf.



Thank you


----------



## Crica

I think I will buy one of these handbags raincoat..that would be very helpfull here in London...especially last wednesday and apparently tomorrow will rain...again Lol


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Crica said:


> I think I will buy one of these handbags raincoat..that would be very helpfull here in London...especially last wednesday and apparently tomorrow will rain...again Lol


They do look really useful....


----------



## Crica

Mooshooshoo said:


> They do look really useful....



Yes ..Ive just got one from Amazon..not as nice as the ones in your link thought..at least I dont have to carry supermarket plastic bags with me anymore lol..:sly:


----------



## fashionlover21

How do people feel about buying pieces not 'made in England'. Just curious I feel like I can't part with the cash especially when I'm looking at preloved if it's not 'home made' so to speak, in the brands country of origin. Am I being silly?


----------



## Izzy48

No, I don't think you are being silly. I prefer the English made bags with exception of my double zip totes. It's the English craftsmanship that I enjoy and have for years.


----------



## remainsilly

fashionlover21 said:


> How do people feel about buying pieces not 'made in England'. Just curious I feel like I can't part with the cash especially when I'm looking at preloved if it's not 'home made' so to speak, in the brands country of origin. Am I being silly?



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/made-in-england-vs-made-in-turkey-895585.html
^ There are numerous threads on this topic. Should come up in search. Above is one.

Personally, the only mulberry I had break & require exchange was "made in England " bag.


----------



## fashionlover21

Thanks I will have a look. I did search but nothing came up just about the topic. I must not have typed the right words to find it.


----------



## Bagwis

fashionlover21 said:


> How do people feel about buying pieces not 'made in England'. Just curious I feel like I can't part with the cash especially when I'm looking at preloved if it's not 'home made' so to speak, in the brands country of origin. Am I being silly?



You're not being silly, in the prada thread also a big topic this made in is because some of the bags now are not all made in Italy. I don't think it's being silly or snobbish as well, because I think when I buy a luxury brand I would really want it made in whatever they're native of, like Mulberry I would prefer made in England, it's also I think sensible if you want to sell it, many buyers like you said would prefer it to their country of origin. Disclaimer: this is not in any way criticism of China made products at all. Peace!


----------



## Crica

Hello All,does anyone know what is the best product/way to clean inside an Oak nvt bays?


----------



## youngster

Just got word that Mulberry is closing their San Francisco boutique.  I'm sad as they've always been so lovely to me. No other details known at this time so I don't know if any other U.S. boutiques are shutting down.


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> Just got word that Mulberry is closing their San Francisco boutique.  I'm sad as they've always been so lovely to me. No other details known at this time so I don't know if any other U.S. boutiques are shutting down.


How awful! They've been very god to me, as well. I do hope that doesn't mean other U.S. boutiques aren't closing down... the San Jose boutique is actually closer to me, and I would be very sad if they closed.

Mulberry withdrawal! Eek!


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> How awful! They've been very god to me, as well. I do hope that doesn't mean other U.S. boutiques aren't closing down... the San Jose boutique is actually closer to me, and I would be very sad if they closed.
> 
> Mulberry withdrawal! Eek!



I just heard that it's only the San Francisco location. Very odd, as Mulberry just seems a perfect fit for San Francisco to me but maybe San Jose is doing much better and the SF people can all switch over there pretty easily or do transactions by phone.


----------



## bearydown

Sad about SF store.  I wonder if they will keep 3 New York stores.


----------



## Izzy48

bearydown said:


> Sad about SF store.  I wonder if they will keep 3 New York stores.



I don't know what they will do in regard to he New York stores. The flagship store is the store on Spring Street and I have received an invitation to their pre launch party so they seem to be going strong. My favorite store is in Northern Virginia and I would be sick if thy closed the store which is at the Galleria Shopping Center. The staff there is just incredible.


----------



## Mathildish

Is it possible for a vintage Mulberry not to have the 'Made in label' but instead a tiny leather snip with the craftmans initials on?

Kind regards


----------



## Ms.Loune

Bagwis said:


> You're not being silly, in the prada thread also a big topic this made in is because some of the bags now are not all made in Italy. I don't think it's being silly or snobbish as well, because I think when I buy a luxury brand I would really want it made in whatever they're native of, like Mulberry I would prefer made in England, it's also I think sensible if you want to sell it, many buyers like you said would prefer it to their country of origin. Disclaimer: this is not in any way criticism of China made products at all. Peace!



I completely share your point of view guys. 
I think it is important to "reward" the craft behind a good handbag and to be honest with you, I also think there should be a label for brands that produce their goods in their own country. It would be a way to support their country's savoir-faire and economy.

When I think about Louis Vuitton for example, I am absolutely gutted that it is written "Made in Spain" on most of their bags, I mean they are a luxury brand, they relocated their production  , it is cheaper for them, at least, it should be cheaper for their customers too. 

That is one of the reasons why I love Mulberry by the way.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Well im over 4 years late on my promise but ive finally posted family photo in mulberry family threads!

40 Roxannes
Et al

The builders are coming on Monday so we are decamping!  I love my bags but today I wish I was a minamalist!

Ells xx


----------



## Slowhand




----------



## caz01

Hi I need some help looking at bags on eBay are they genuine
One has broken strap and the other broken lock
No 251966908334
No 321760823412
Both end tomorrow many thanks


----------



## coffeecup1828

caz01 said:


> Hi I need some help looking at bags on eBay are they genuine
> One has broken strap and the other broken lock
> No 251966908334
> No 321760823412
> Both end tomorrow many thanks


Head on over to the 'authentication' thread, they're very good and helpful. You'll find specific directions regarding how to post in that thread. Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## 1stmulberry

Hi all, 
I'm just about on invest in my first mulberry pieces (a bag and purse) and was just wondering if they had a summer sale coming up and if so when?
Thanks in advance &#128536;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

1stmulberry said:


> Hi all,
> I'm just about on invest in my first mulberry pieces (a bag and purse) and was just wondering if they had a summer sale coming up and if so when?
> Thanks in advance &#128536;


Welcome to the Mulberry forum.

Summer sales are due to start both in store and online in mid June.


----------



## 1stmulberry

Thanks so much, I will hold off buying until then!


----------



## youngster

Mooshooshoo said:


> Welcome to the Mulberry forum.
> 
> Summer sales are due to start both in store and online in mid June.



Hi there Mooshooshoo, have you heard about whether chocolate brown is being phased out?  My SA told me that he thought it was being slowly replaced as a core color by oxblood.  Is this what you've heard as well?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

youngster said:


> Hi there Mooshooshoo, have you heard about whether chocolate brown is being phased out?  My SA told me that he thought it was being slowly replaced as a core color by oxblood.  Is this what you've heard as well?


This was certainly being talked about a couple of years ago Youngster, and there have been no new chocolate designs produced since the Bayswater tote....


----------



## youngster

Mooshooshoo said:


> This was certainly being talked about a couple of years ago Youngster, and there have been no new chocolate designs produced since the Bayswater tote....



Thank you Mooshooshoo!  I need to think about whether I need something in chocolate then before it possibly phases out.


----------



## Chiman

So possibly preloved chocolate.....


----------



## ayumiken

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


Brand new shiny chat thread  thanks for initiating


----------



## youngster

Hey all, the Mulberry U.S. sale started this morning.
Check out the link:
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/sale

Quite a few Bayswaters, mini Lilys, Willows, Alexa's, Delphie's, Blossom totes, etc. Mostly seasonal colors. Even the large Alice tote in Sea Blue is included.


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies can anyone help, I've got some items I want to sell but would rather sell to a consignment store outright as I would like to use the funds for another bag. Thanks for any help x


----------



## Slowhand

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies can anyone help, I've got some items I want to sell but would rather sell to a consignment store outright as I would like to use the funds for another bag. Thanks for any help x



Labels Most Wanted gets my vote . Louise is wonderful and you won't get a better deal or service anywhere .


----------



## MiniMabel

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies can anyone help, I've got some items I want to sell but would rather sell to a consignment store outright as I would like to use the funds for another bag. Thanks for any help x




Hi - another trusted reseller / option is Naughtipidgins Nest........

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/sellmybag.html


----------



## Mumotons

Do any of you lovely ladies know if Rose Petal is just a seasonal colour, or do you think it will be around for a bit longer ? The reason I ask is I'm on a ban at the moment, but have a big (cough) birthday next year.


----------



## bagfanSG

Mulberry's doing the English rose theme this season so I would hazard a guess that it is seasonal. It is a rather difficult color to repeat consistently from a color mixing perspective.


----------



## bagfanSG

Sorry to sidetrack but I just want to share a bouquet that I put together at a Mulberry event last month


----------



## Charmaine13

bagfanSG said:


> Sorry to sidetrack but I just want to share a bouquet that I put together at a Mulberry event last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019615


Beautiful flowers and lovely buckle bays


----------



## Mumotons

That's a gorgeous display bagfanSG, and thank you for your answer......looks like I've got some major pleading to do [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MissStephie

Hey ladies,
did anyone of you notice the demonstration at selfridges recently? I cam across a picture via instagram and researched a little further, it had to do with thieir turkish factory SF Leathers. Maybe it's interesting for anyone to see how the bags are produced in turkey? Here is the link to SF Leather and a blogpost I found upon the issue:
https://thesanghakommune.wordpress....r-to-sf-leather-on-behalf-of-turkish-workers/

http://www.sf-leather.com/


----------



## mills

Hi girls! Haven't been around in a while but just wanted to say hi and I hope you are all really happy xx


----------



## luvleeness

Hi gals,

Hope I'm at the right place to seek advice on potentially my first mulberry. I'm torn between the mulberry bayswater woc and Gucci Betty woc for daily use and to keep in my purse all the time. A wallet replacement (got the prada envelope) which i can pull out of the bag for quick errands etc. What I like about the mulberry is it has everything I want: a compartment for coins, cards,  bills etc. The gucci does not have a bill compartment but the zip pocket can be used for coins and bills.

How is the chain on the mulberry? Does it dig in the skin? Gucci's is a light gold plating and quite substantial/thick. Another plus is the Betty has shangai leather which is lightly scratch resistant but not as much as the prada. How easily does the Mulberry leather wear? I intend to get the red or light yellow. I'm not into blacks much. For the Gucci also red or light pink/nude.

Your thoughts and choices are very much appreciated. Thanks heaps.

http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/354697ARU0Y6812
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/sal...er-clutch-wallet-hibiscus-small-classic-grain


----------



## remainsilly

luvleeness said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Hope I'm at the right place to seek advice on potentially my first mulberry. I'm torn between the mulberry bayswater woc and Gucci Betty woc for daily use and to keep in my purse all the time. A wallet replacement (got the prada envelope) which i can pull out of the bag for quick errands etc. What I like about the mulberry is it has everything I want: a compartment for coins, cards,  bills etc. The gucci does not have a bill compartment but the zip pocket can be used for coins and bills.
> 
> How is the chain on the mulberry? Does it dig in the skin? Gucci's is a light gold plating and quite substantial/thick. Another plus is the Betty has shangai leather which is lightly scratch resistant but not as much as the prada. How easily does the Mulberry leather wear? I intend to get the red or light yellow. I'm not into blacks much. For the Gucci also red or light pink/nude.
> 
> Your thoughts and choices are very much appreciated. Thanks heaps.
> 
> http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/354697ARU0Y6812
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/sal...er-clutch-wallet-hibiscus-small-classic-grain



There has been discussion about this hibiscus clutch wallet in mulberry shopping subforum, "mulberry sale" thread.
There is a leather guide in mulberry reference subforum.

To keep in bag all the time, suggest gucci. Mulberry clutch wallet has lock sticking out: http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8807420231710/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S5/RL4004_205J175_6.jpg
Some do have folding locks, but not one you linked.


----------



## luvleeness

remainsilly said:


> There has been discussion about this hibiscus clutch wallet in mulberry shopping subforum, "mulberry sale" thread.
> There is a leather guide in mulberry reference subforum.
> 
> To keep in bag all the time, suggest gucci. Mulberry clutch wallet has lock sticking out: http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymed...231710/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S5/RL4004_205J175_6.jpg
> Some do have folding locks, but not one you linked.


Thanks Remainsilly! I had a look at the thread and there is also one for the gucci betty chain wallet.

I'm okay with the protruding closure of the mulberry, just concerned about the durability of the leather, although they say that it's treated. 

thanks again for directing me to the right path.


----------



## Gg1987

Hi guys
I'm new here
Sorry as I need some help in my Mulberry Small Shoulder bag. May I know when is it launched? I couldn't find any info on this bag on the net... All I saw was the large shoulder bag...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gg1987 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new here
> Sorry as I need some help in my Mulberry Small Shoulder bag. May I know when is it launched? I couldn't find any info on this bag on the net... All I saw was the large shoulder bag...


Welcome to the Mulberry forum 

The Bayswater shoulder was launched in the AW collection 2013.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Morning Ladies,

I'm having a tidy in the reference library and we seem to be missing a great many of your lovely bags. Please do add them to the reference thread (don't worry if the thread has been dormant for a while, just post your photographs and check the box saying you're sure you want to post). 


Do remember to watermark your photographs and _please_ - no chat in the reference threads, but here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-about-the-reference-library-here-761227.html


----------



## Gg1987

Mooshooshoo said:


> Welcome to the Mulberry forum
> 
> The Bayswater shoulder was launched in the AW collection 2013.




Thanks for ur info dear
Are there two sizes for this? Mine is without the hanging fob and its small one
I saw the larges one is with the hanging fob


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening ladies, I hope you're all well  
I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)


Oh, wee, *what* a shame about your broken leg! That must hurt like crazy... whinging is perfectly understandable!

Are you able to get about at all on crutches, or are you essentially couch-bound?


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)



Oh no that's terrible, I hope you're on the mend now   and how's everyone's favourite Pomeranian?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gg1987 said:


> Thanks for ur info dear
> Are there two sizes for this? Mine is without the hanging fob and its small one
> I saw the larges one is with the hanging fob


Yes, there was the small and large, there was also the catwalk version with a metal handle and a blue & white perforated version


----------



## Mooshooshoo

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)


Get well soon


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Oh, wee, *what* a shame about your broken leg! That must hurt like crazy... whinging is perfectly understandable!
> 
> Are you able to get about at all on crutches, or are you essentially couch-bound?







Pessie said:


> Oh no that's terrible, I hope you're on the mend now   and how's everyone's favourite Pomeranian?




 
Elaine I'm not able to bear any weight on my broken leg so I've not walked since I broke it, I'm hopping about leaning on a Zimmer frame. I'm couch bound and having to sleep downstairs as I can't climb my stairs. I go on Tuesday to the hospital fracture clinic. Hopefully I'll get this cast off, be given a fracture boot and cleared to walk again 

Pessie my wee Heidi dote is a great (if very naughty) little puppy dog


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mooshooshoo said:


> Get well soon millan.net/minimations/smileys/getwell.gif




Thankyou 

Ladies I'm going to a wedding at this place in late August  Lyons Village, Co Kildare
I have my dress already 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I'm using my Lily
	

		
			
		

		
	



I won't be able to wear high heels so I've pretty much decided to treat myself to these little beauties


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Elaine I'm not able to bear any weight on my broken leg so I've not walked since I broke it, I'm hopping about leaning on a Zimmer frame. I'm couch bound and having to sleep downstairs as I can't climb my stairs. I go on Tuesday to the hospital fracture clinic. Hopefully I'll get this cast off, be given a fracture boot and cleared to walk again
> 
> Pessie my wee Heidi dote is a great (if very naughty) little puppy dog
> View attachment 3029870
> 
> View attachment 3029871
> 
> View attachment 3029874


Oh you poor thing, I hope it heals quickly for you.  She may be naughty but Heidi's looking fab and all grown up now, lovely pictures of her.  Definitely, definitely go for the shoes - I think you deserve them Wee Drop!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Elaine I'm not able to bear any weight on my broken leg so I've not walked since I broke it, I'm hopping about leaning on a Zimmer frame. I'm couch bound and having to sleep downstairs as I can't climb my stairs. I go on Tuesday to the hospital fracture clinic. Hopefully I'll get this cast off, be given a fracture boot and cleared to walk again
> 
> Pessie my wee Heidi dote is a great (if very naughty) little puppy dog
> View attachment 3029870
> 
> View attachment 3029871
> 
> View attachment 3029874


You must be exhausted. Thank heavens for Heidi... at least she keeps you smiling! I hope they will put you in a walking boot next week... it must be so difficult just lying still.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I need a mid heel shoe that is still really stylish, the triple straps should provide extra support too (that's my theory anyway)


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> You must be exhausted. Thank heavens for Heidi... at least she keeps you smiling! I hope they will put you in a walking boot next week... it must be so difficult just lying still.




I'm coping reasonably well but a bit fed up, it happened 5 weeks ago yesterday. 
On the day I left the house to vote in the general election & had on a pair of leather soled ballet flats, I slipped and fell awkwardly on my right leg. I felt & heard it snap and then lay on the ground squealing. Poor Heidi was inside barking and crying frantically. 
I called 999 and called my DH, then lay till the ambulance arrived, thank goodness I had my phone because I fell at 2pm and my DH wouldn't have been home for hours and my farm is too isolated for anyone to hear me. 
I was given Ketamine at my local small hospital to straighten my leg and put a cast on it, unfortunately I had a bad adverse reaction to the Ketamine and _went in the K-Hole_ as its called. My DH heard my screams and shouts from the waiting room, the hallucinations and dissociative state were as bad an experience as breaking my leg tbh. 
An ambulance transferred me 30 miles to the main orthopaedic hospital in my area and I was operated on the next day, I stayed there for a week. Then stayed at my parent in-laws bungalow till my own house got kitted out downstairs with a bed and a commode. I have carers coming in 3 times a day to help me get washed, dressed, make meals, do laundry etc. 
So that's been my daily routine recently.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Ladies I'm going to a wedding at this place in late August  Lyons Village, Co Kildare
> I have my dress already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm using my Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029893
> 
> I won't be able to wear high heels so I've pretty much decided to treat myself to these little beauties
> View attachment 3029901


Whose Valentinos are stunning, wee! And they should have plenty of support, with all those straps. They look as though they will be SO pretty with the dress, but also not so terribly, terribly dressy that you won't be able to wear them afterwards.

LOVE the color.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Whose Valentinos are stunning, wee! And they should have plenty of support, with all those straps. They look as though they will be SO pretty with the dress, but also not so terribly, terribly dressy that you won't be able to wear them afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the color.




 
That is exactly what I'm thinking, once I'm cast free I'm going to order them (or before if I cannot wait :giggles: ) I should have a better idea after Tuesday


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm coping reasonably well but a bit fed up, it happened 5 weeks ago yesterday.
> On the day I left the house to vote in the general election & had on a pair of leather soled ballet flats, I slipped and fell awkwardly on my right leg. I felt & heard it snap and then lay on the ground squealing. Poor Heidi was inside barking and crying frantically.
> I called 999 and called my DH, then lay till the ambulance arrived, thank goodness I had my phone because I fell at 2pm and my DH wouldn't have been home for hours and my farm is too isolated for anyone to hear me.
> I was given Ketamine at my local small hospital to straighten my leg and put a cast on it, unfortunately I had a bad adverse reaction to the Ketamine and _went in the K-Hole_ as its called. My DH heard my screams and shouts from the waiting room, the hallucinations and dissociative state were as bad an experience as breaking my leg tbh.
> An ambulance transferred me 30 miles to the main orthopaedic hospital in my area and I was operated on the next day, I stayed there for a week. Then stayed at my parent in-laws bungalow till my own house got kitted out downstairs with a bed and a commode. I have carers coming in 3 times a day to help me get washed, dressed, make meals, do laundry etc.
> So that's been my daily routine recently.


The scariest part of the whole thing sounds like the Ketamine. I was given Ketamine once for a procedure, years ago (I don't think they give it in the U.S. any more) and I had hallucinations, too. Dreadful experience... I thought I was losing my mind! Apparently, it became a popular drug for teen drug-abusers to take a while ago... they called it "Vitamin K" or some such. Why anyone would willingly put something like that into their body is beyond me!

I'm so glad you had your phone with you... frightening to think of you all alone on the farm for hours.


----------



## handbagahholic

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm coping reasonably well but a bit fed up, it happened 5 weeks ago yesterday.
> On the day I left the house to vote in the general election & had on a pair of leather soled ballet flats, I slipped and fell awkwardly on my right leg. I felt & heard it snap and then lay on the ground squealing. Poor Heidi was inside barking and crying frantically.
> I called 999 and called my DH, then lay till the ambulance arrived, thank goodness I had my phone because I fell at 2pm and my DH wouldn't have been home for hours and my farm is too isolated for anyone to hear me.
> I was given Ketamine at my local small hospital to straighten my leg and put a cast on it, unfortunately I had a bad adverse reaction to the Ketamine and _went in the K-Hole_ as its called. My DH heard my screams and shouts from the waiting room, the hallucinations and dissociative state were as bad an experience as breaking my leg tbh.
> An ambulance transferred me 30 miles to the main orthopaedic hospital in my area and I was operated on the next day, I stayed there for a week. Then stayed at my parent in-laws bungalow till my own house got kitted out downstairs with a bed and a commode. I have carers coming in 3 times a day to help me get washed, dressed, make meals, do laundry etc.
> So that's been my daily routine recently.




Oh gosh wee drop that's awful!!  I hope they get the walking boot on you soon [emoji8]Heidi looks so grown up bless her!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi is 4 months old now 


This was Heidi the day before my accident 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Elaine after I had came round from the Ketamine the doctor came to speak to me with a very solemn face, I knew that I had been screaming and cursing so I thought he was going to scold me for doing so. Instead he apologised and said that I experienced a bad reaction to it and that I should not be given it in future. He also went to speak to my DH and explained what had happened and apologised to him. 
I had already been given both gas & air and morphine by the ambulance men to get me transported to hospital so it's no wonder really.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)



Oh dear. You poor soul. That is awful. Missed you here and hope you are recovering now. Nice to have you back.


Ooh just saw the pics of Heidi. She has grown!!!


----------



## Skater

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm coping reasonably well but a bit fed up, it happened 5 weeks ago yesterday.
> On the day I left the house to vote in the general election & had on a pair of leather soled ballet flats, I slipped and fell awkwardly on my right leg. I felt & heard it snap and then lay on the ground squealing. Poor Heidi was inside barking and crying frantically.
> I called 999 and called my DH, then lay till the ambulance arrived, thank goodness I had my phone because I fell at 2pm and my DH wouldn't have been home for hours and my farm is too isolated for anyone to hear me.
> I was given Ketamine at my local small hospital to straighten my leg and put a cast on it, unfortunately I had a bad adverse reaction to the Ketamine and _went in the K-Hole_ as its called. My DH heard my screams and shouts from the waiting room, the hallucinations and dissociative state were as bad an experience as breaking my leg tbh.
> An ambulance transferred me 30 miles to the main orthopaedic hospital in my area and I was operated on the next day, I stayed there for a week. Then stayed at my parent in-laws bungalow till my own house got kitted out downstairs with a bed and a commode. I have carers coming in 3 times a day to help me get washed, dressed, make meals, do laundry etc.
> So that's been my daily routine recently.


Oh no, what horrible luck - and it must be so frustrating not being mobile 

Wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Ladies I'm going to a wedding at this place in late August  Lyons Village, Co Kildare
> I have my dress already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm using my Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029893
> 
> I won't be able to wear high heels so I've pretty much decided to treat myself to these little beauties
> View attachment 3029901


Sorry to hear about your accident wee drop, I hope your recovery is not too long. Your dress and shoes are amazing for a wedding, you will be the belle of the ball.....along with your lovely lily. Best wishes.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi is 4 months old now
> View attachment 3030442
> 
> This was Heidi the day before my accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030443
> 
> 
> Elaine after I had came round from the Ketamine the doctor came to speak to me with a very solemn face, I knew that I had been screaming and cursing so I thought he was going to scold me for doing so. Instead he apologised and said that I experienced a bad reaction to it and that I should not be given it in future. He also went to speak to my DH and explained what had happened and apologised to him.
> I had already been given both gas & air and morphine by the ambulance men to get me transported to hospital so it's no wonder really.


Well I'm *so* glad to hear that the doctor apologized and didn't scold! Do you carry a list of your medications with you, or don't you take any on a regular basis? I carry a meds list in my wallet, PLUS THE MEDS I AM ALLERGIC TO, so in case I'm in an accident hopefully someone will find the list and the hospital won't give me the wrong thing. I'm highly allergic to aspirin, which is such a common drug for hospitals to give, so it's important that I carry this information with me. (Of course, with rheumatoid arthritis, I'm on a lot of meds, so I know I'm unusual, but it's something to consider.)


----------



## g41girl

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)




Sorry to hear about your ordeal. Hope the dress and shoes cheer you up - they are gorgeous !


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elaine I have all my medical details on the health app of my iPhone


----------



## vanilla123

Girls....do I need a Willow?? 
Been going through a rough year and getting a hankering for a new bag. 
I already have an Alexa and Lilly, really ought to try something else but...
How wearable and practical is the willow?


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Elaine I have all my medical details on the health app of my iPhone


That's a great idea, wee. I should do that, too. Probably better than on a little slip of paper!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

vanilla123 said:


> Girls....do I need a Willow??
> Been going through a rough year and getting a hankering for a new bag.
> I already have an Alexa and Lilly, really ought to try something else but...
> How wearable and practical is the willow?


I love my Willow... I posted a reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html

I use the front pocket to carry my iPad mini or my iPhone 6 Plus. I don't live in a large city (I don't live in a city at all; I live in a small town!) so having an open tote isn't a problem for me. Because I always carry all my bits & pieces in pouches, the inside of the bag remains quite organized.

Which color are you looking at?


----------



## vanilla123

Elaine, I was looking at the Jungle Green! I'm normally tempted to brownish shades of leather. Hence buffalo Alexa and I wear a lot of denim but I feel like some brightening up for summer. Am even considering taking it to my engineering job. 
I wasn't sure of the Willow when it first came and def not sure about open top. It's ok if I drive to work but not for tube on weekend. I have a zipped bag organiser anyway.

Is the willow going out now?


----------



## wee drop o bush

vanilla123 said:


> Girls....do I need a Willow??
> 
> Been going through a rough year and getting a hankering for a new bag.
> 
> I already have an Alexa and Lilly, really ought to try something else but...
> 
> How wearable and practical is the willow?




Hi I think the Willow is gorgeous and as you've had a rough year you definitely should go for it 
The jungle green willow would be a bright splash of colour to cheer you up


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi I think the Willow is gorgeous and as you've had a rough year you definitely should go for it
> The jungle green willow would be a bright splash of colour to cheer you up


+1
And if you get that gorgeous Jungle Green, we really do need to see a reveal!
The only concern I have is the open top on the Tube. I'd worry about pickpockets. But if you use a purse organizer with a zipped top you'll be okay.


----------



## Viking098

I recently put a mulberry Alexa bag on eBay after 500  views I revived message from 4 people commenting it was fake because it had made in England and only 6 did fits on code tag . All stiching everywhere is 7 per inch .it looks and feels real and all embossing is correct .i said many people on e bay not like fact mine was on for 300 and English and there's were china and Turkey and 500+


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)



Wee drop, just catching up and I am so sorry to hear what has happened to you. Wow, that's a biggie to say the least. I hope you are doing as well as possible and I know it is hard plus I have no doubt there is a lot of pain. Please keep us posted on how things are coming along. My very best to you and I am thankful you have your puppy. It's hard to be house bound.


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Evening ladies, I hope you're all well
> I haven't been on in here much recently as I broke my leg badly at the beginning of May, was in hospital for a week and have been recovering since (aka generally feeling sorry for myself and whinging)




Oh, wee...I'm so sorry! At least you've got your darling Heidi...adorable! [emoji8]


----------



## Mulberrynewgirl

Hi Ladies, Mulberrynewgirl here - quite literally new to Mulberry and to the amazing purse forum, not sure if this is the right place to be posting this :wondering but the sale has started online and instore - had an email this morning from Mulberry so thought I would share the joy with everyone.

UK - not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mulberrynewgirl said:


> Hi Ladies, Mulberrynewgirl here - quite literally new to Mulberry and to the amazing purse forum, not sure if this is the right place to be posting this :wondering but the sale has started online and instore - had an email this morning from Mulberry so thought I would share the joy with everyone.
> 
> UK - not sure about elsewhere.


Welcome to the Mulberry forum... 

Our members are pretty much ahead of you, but thank you for sharing. Hope you will be revealing any purchases you might make?


----------



## Izzy48

vanilla123 said:


> Girls....do I need a Willow??
> Been going through a rough year and getting a hankering for a new bag.
> I already have an Alexa and Lilly, really ought to try something else but...
> How wearable and practical is the willow?



Everyone who loves a Willow needs a Willow. I love mine! I use the Willow for everyday use and when I do I take off the clutch. If I am carrying the Willow at night for dinner or a social event, I put the clutch back on and often use the handles rather than the strap. I have also just used the clutch so to me it is a very useable bag. One caution, if you purchase a Willow. both of mine are the small ones and there is noting on the bottom of the bags to protect the leather. I always keep a bag hanger inside the bag and use it when dining out. It keeps the bag safely off the floor.


----------



## vanilla123

Izzy48 said:


> Everyone who loves a Willow needs a Willow. I love mine! I use the Willow for everyday use and when I do I take off the clutch. If I am carrying the Willow at night for dinner or a social event, I put the clutch back on and often use the handles rather than the strap. I have also just used the clutch so to me it is a very useable bag. One caution, if you purchase a Willow. both of mine are the small ones and there is noting on the bottom of the bags to protect the leather. I always keep a bag hanger inside the bag and use it when dining out. It keeps the bag safely off the floor.




Thanks Izzy, some really useful tips. 
I'm considering making a stop at Bicester on my way home tomorrow and will check few things out as I've been wanting the prada saffiano for few years too. I don't want a heavy bag though so would probably go for a smaller size..I think it might be time to diversify a bit...


----------



## Izzy48

vanilla123 said:


> Thanks Izzy, some really useful tips.
> 
> I'm considering making a stop at Bicester on my way home tomorrow and will check few things out as I've been wanting the prada saffiano for few years too. I don't want a heavy bag though so would probably go for a smaller size..I think it might be time to diversify a bit...




Let us know what you decide. I have a Prada saffiano and it's nice in the rain but I prefer Mulberry and Fendi quality. Wish I could go to an outlet!


----------



## vanilla123

Izzy48 said:


> Let us know what you decide. I have a Prada saffiano and it's nice in the rain but I prefer Mulberry and Fendi quality. Wish I could go to an outlet!


Sadly I didn't go...


----------



## Taro

Hi everybody, I am about to spring for a SBS in small classic grain leather! The lining is in microfiber which apparently has mixed reviews here. I'm more concerned about the bag losing structure because it appears less thick than say, a regular NVT with suede interior bag but I like how wonderfully light it makes the bag. Do you girls think a SBS in this leather would retain shape over time? Or would NVT leather fare better? I have seen some pretty slouchy NVT SBS doing a search on the Internet which I am not personally a fan of and hoping small classic grain would not do that.

I tried to search this as a q in the forum but I became massively confused with different similar-sounding leathers so I hope it's ok to ask here instead! (Grainy print, soft grain, are both different from small classic grain, right?)


----------



## Chiman

Taro said:


> Hi everybody, I am about to spring for a SBS in small classic grain leather! The lining is in microfiber which apparently has mixed reviews here. I'm more concerned about the bag losing structure because it appears less thick than say, a regular NVT with suede interior bag but I like how wonderfully light it makes the bag. Do you girls think a SBS in this leather would retain shape over time? Or would NVT leather fare better? I have seen some pretty slouchy NVT SBS doing a search on the Internet which I am not personally a fan of and hoping small classic grain would not do that.
> 
> I tried to search this as a q in the forum but I became massively confused with different similar-sounding leathers so I hope it's ok to ask here instead! (Grainy print, soft grain, are both different from small classic grain, right?)



Nvt is much sturdier than small grain leather. Small grain is much softer henceforth. Better to go for nvt if you prefer a more structured bag


----------



## Chiman

Ladies, I just noticed chocolate brown sbs disappeared on m.com  probably they're planning to discontinue this colour ....what a lovely colour


----------



## Taro

Chiman said:


> Ladies, I just noticed chocolate brown sbs disappeared on m.com  probably they're planning to discontinue this colour ....what a lovely colour



Thanks, I will keep what you said in mind about NVT. Yes, I think they discontinued chocolate in favor of oxblood as a core color.


----------



## remainsilly

Taro said:


> Thanks, I will keep what you said in mind about NVT. Yes, I think they discontinued chocolate in favor of oxblood as a core color.



My review of small classic grain is in mulberry reference library subforum, leather guide thread.
Both nvt & scg are cowhide.
Nvt is heavier(maybe due to suede lining, not sure with microfiber?). Has natural glow & ages/softens with character. Feels solid & timeless.
Scg is matte & bumpy, lighter weight. Begins rather slouchy & feels soft/luxurious. May not age as gracefully--but, as newer leather, too soon to tell.
My scg has taken some heavy use, without a scratch or scuff, so far--nvt scratches easier, imo, as smooth/harder surface.
My scg bag has a fabric microfiber lining, which I enjoy for particular style. I am angry about the fake suede linings & refuse to buy--especially after having carried real suede lined recently, to feel difference.
Hope helps.


----------



## Taro

remainsilly said:


> My review of small classic grain is in mulberry reference library subforum, leather guide thread.
> Both nvt & scg are cowhide.
> Nvt is heavier(maybe due to suede lining, not sure with microfiber?). Has natural glow & ages/softens with character. Feels solid & timeless.
> Scg is matte & bumpy, lighter weight. Begins rather slouchy & feels soft/luxurious. May not age as gracefully--but, as newer leather, too soon to tell.
> My scg has taken some heavy use, without a scratch or scuff, so far--nvt scratches easier, imo, as smooth/harder surface.
> My scg bag has a fabric microfiber lining, which I enjoy for particular style. I am angry about the fake suede linings & refuse to buy--especially after having carried real suede lined recently, to feel difference.
> Hope helps.


Thanks remainsilly, I read your post and it was really helpful. I love my one Mulberry bag so far which is black NVT and so was thinking its a bit silly to get another black NVT SBS for myself. My sister was eyeing my bag but thinks it is too big so I was thinking to help find her a SBS as a Christmas present, probably black with brass but unsure if it's possible to find it (haven't seen it in store and don't even know if it's available?). She's a very low maintenance girl so I think black is best esp she wears jeans often. 

For myself I may want the oxblood SBS (already have the tree purse trifold)....... I need to pace myself first though. I also saw mole grey in the store in SCG and really loved that one. In the SCG SBS I found it much less slouchy than the SCG regular bays but it could maybe vary from style to style and bag to bag? That's the beauty of buying in person for me 

Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## Izzy48

I posted a general question and asked if anyone has or has seen IRL the Cara red quilted backpack/bag?  No responses so I wonder if some of the experienced Mulberry ladies on this thread can answer this question. 

I have the red double zip tote but have loaned it to my daughter so a loan is often a gift in our situation. So I mentioned it to my SA and  she said the new smaller double zip is coming out in poppy red in nvt leather this fall. Very exciting for me particularly since mine is hundreds of miles away and I think I would love a smaller one. So the Cara bag question may be mute but the quilting looks wonderful. 

She also told me when she did her preorder for some time next year the chocolate is still available in some things. I think the key is she didn't order chocolate in any style so I suppose the rumor is correct. However, Mulberry makes the most beautiful chocolate leather so it is a shame. 

Anyone know anything?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I posted a general question and asked if anyone has or has seen IRL the Cara red quilted backpack/bag?  No responses so I wonder if some of the experienced Mulberry ladies on this thread can answer this question.
> 
> I have the red double zip tote but have loaned it to my daughter so a loan is often a gift in our situation. So I mentioned it to my SA and  she said the new smaller double zip is coming out in poppy red in nvt leather this fall. Very exciting for me particularly since mine is hundreds of miles away and I think I would love a smaller one. So the Cara bag question may be mute but the quilting looks wonderful.
> 
> She also told me when she did her preorder for some time next year the chocolate is still available in some things. I think the key is she didn't order chocolate in any style so I suppose the rumor is correct. However, Mulberry makes the most beautiful chocolate leather so it is a shame.
> 
> Anyone know anything?


I don't know a thing, but I can't tell you how thrilled I am to hear that the small double-zip is coming out in poppy red!


----------



## youngster

Izzy48 said:


> I posted a general question and asked if anyone has or has seen IRL the Cara red quilted backpack/bag?  No responses so I wonder if some of the experienced Mulberry ladies on this thread can answer this question.
> 
> I have the red double zip tote but have loaned it to my daughter so a loan is often a gift in our situation. So I mentioned it to my SA and  she said the new smaller double zip is coming out in poppy red in nvt leather this fall. Very exciting for me particularly since mine is hundreds of miles away and I think I would love a smaller one. So the Cara bag question may be mute but the quilting looks wonderful.
> 
> She also told me when she did her preorder for some time next year the chocolate is still available in some things. I think the key is she didn't order chocolate in any style so I suppose the rumor is correct. However, Mulberry makes the most beautiful chocolate leather so it is a shame.
> 
> Anyone know anything?



I don't know a thing either lol, I haven't ever seen a Cara irl, but I love that more items are coming out in poppy red. I missed getting something last year but I am for sure this time around.


----------



## Andrea777

My Roxanne has only been out once in 2 years. She is not comfortable but I can't part with her


----------



## Poppet46

Andrea777 said:


> My Roxanne has only been out once in 2 years. She is not comfortable but I can't part with her


I think she's quite a classic style, what colour do you have?


----------



## Andrea777

Poppet46 said:


> I think she's quite a classic style, what colour do you have?



Black covered in a bit of dust


----------



## Poppet46

Andrea777 said:


> Black covered in a bit of dust


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies I had a wonderful white box waiting for me to pick up and it had the grey Mulberry bag and box inside. It is the new small Bayswater double zip tote in poppy red. The color is truly beautiful and some different from the poppy red on the glossy goat. The is the nvt leather.


----------



## Taro

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies I had a wonderful white box waiting for me to pick up and it had the grey Mulberry bag and box inside. It is the new small Bayswater double zip tote in poppy red. The color is truly beautiful and some different from the poppy red on the glossy goat. The is the nvt leather.



Congrats Izzy!! I have seen your posts on wanting the double zip in poppy red. Will we be getting reveal pics too...?  I would love to see as I'm also eyeing a couple of poppy red pieces that still are "coming soon"!!


----------



## Izzy48

Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red. 








I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red.
> 
> View attachment 3049804
> View attachment 3049805
> View attachment 3049809
> View attachment 3049812
> View attachment 3049814
> 
> 
> I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i


I know that lust is one of the Seven Deadly Sins, Izzy, but I will admit that I am lusting after this bag!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I know that lust is one of the Seven Deadly Sins, Izzy, but I will admit that I am lusting after this bag!!!



You would absolutely love the leather! Just feels wonderful. K. picked it for me from the different bags based on how I like my leather to look and she did a great job.


----------



## vanilla123

Oh the red tote is lovely but unfortunately tainted for me by someone inspired by love of Mulbs buying one Few years ago and since then treating me absolutely horribly and taking advantage of me. So sadly it always reminds me of her..


----------



## Izzy48

vanilla123 said:


> Oh the red tote is lovely but unfortunately tainted for me by someone inspired by love of Mulbs buying one Few years ago and since then treating me absolutely horribly and taking advantage of me. So sadly it always reminds me of her..




Such a shame but I know what you are saying. Brings back bad memories, so sorry.


----------



## vanilla123

Izzy48 said:


> Such a shame but I know what you are saying. Brings back bad memories, so sorry.


But I'll try to think of nicer people associated with this bag, like you instead now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red.
> 
> View attachment 3049804
> View attachment 3049805
> View attachment 3049809
> View attachment 3049812
> View attachment 3049814
> 
> 
> I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i



Just stunning izzy...a beautiful bag for a beautiful lady...carry it in good health my friend


----------



## Poppet46

Izzy48 said:


> Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red.
> 
> View attachment 3049804
> View attachment 3049805
> View attachment 3049809
> View attachment 3049812
> View attachment 3049814
> 
> 
> I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i


What a stunner!


----------



## youngster

I love this color!  Thank you for the pics.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Just stunning izzy...a beautiful bag for a beautiful lady...carry it in good health my friend




So good to hear from you. Sold several bag so I was able to get it. From this point on if I buy, I have to sell prior to purchase.


----------



## nevertoolate

Hi there
I bought a beautiful small Effie satchel in the House of Fraser sale (20% off). I've only worn it twice so far, on two consecutive days - using the longer strap as a cross body strap - but both times it rubbed on my clothes quite badly and has left the fabric across my chest all bobbly. I'll try and post some photos later. Is this normal for a Mulberry strap? It does seem quite stiff, but I think it's the stitching that's doing the rubbing. Anyone got any experience of this and how long it lasts? Thank you very much! x


----------



## nevertoolate

nevertoolate said:


> Hi there
> I bought a beautiful small Effie satchel in the House of Fraser sale (20% off). I've only worn it twice so far, on two consecutive days - using the longer strap as a cross body strap - but both times it rubbed on my clothes quite badly and has left the fabric across my chest all bobbly. I'll try and post some photos later. Is this normal for a Mulberry strap? It does seem quite stiff, but I think it's the stitching that's doing the rubbing. Anyone got any experience of this and how long it lasts? Thank you very much! x



Here's the photos this time.


----------



## remainsilly

nevertoolate said:


> Here's the photos this time.



I am wondering the fabric type of garment? Appears more problem with friction, against fabric, than specific to mulberry strap.
Have you worn this item with other crossbody bags, with leather straps?

I own neither effie or spongy pebbled leather bag--but, none of my mulberry bags destroy garments.

Sorry can't be more help. Perhaps others?


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red.
> 
> View attachment 3049804
> View attachment 3049805
> View attachment 3049809
> View attachment 3049812
> View attachment 3049814
> 
> 
> I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i


These, "what fits inside," photos are very helpful--thank you. 
Lovely bag. Know you will enjoy her, dear lady.


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> Here are some pics but I simply make terrible pictures. They do not do the bag justice or show the beauty of the color. The larger Poppy red double zip I gave my daughter is polished goat and even though the color is the same the nvt seems to produce a darker red.
> 
> View attachment 3049804
> View attachment 3049805
> View attachment 3049809
> View attachment 3049812
> View attachment 3049814
> 
> 
> I included a picture with lower light and a picture showing what the bag holds with the exception of my iPhone and Pod.i


Lovely colour - enjoy!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ys-new-creative-director-finally-arrives.html


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Let's hope we have some real classics to look forward to. Although that said my bank balance is at an all time high! Lol


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Hello. I just wanted to introduce myself. I am from Sweden, but live close to Geneva, Switzerland, but I live on the French side of the border.
When I was in NY some months ago, I bought my first Mulberry (in an consignment store). A Cookie Bayswater, beige. I really like it (and I am planning of going to the UK to try and buy another one from the outlets there). However, I find that the cross body strap is very long. Do you also find the strap long, and if so, how to you carry the bag? Do you just carry it in the handles, or is it a way of making it shorter, without distroying the bag. Sorry if it is a very strange question


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Lenchen.swe said:


> Hello. I just wanted to introduce myself. I am from Sweden, but live close to Geneva, Switzerland, but I live on the French side of the border.
> When I was in NY some months ago, I bought my first Mulberry (in an consignment store). A Cookie Bayswater, beige. I really like it (and I am planning of going to the UK to try and buy another one from the outlets there). However, I find that the cross body strap is very long. Do you also find the strap long, and if so, how to you carry the bag? Do you just carry it in the handles, or is it a way of making it shorter, without distroying the bag. Sorry if it is a very strange question



Welcome to the mad house! 

I don't have one, but I remember someone wrapping the chain across itself to take the length up a bit and it doesn't look silly if that makes sense..... I will find the link and add it to this reply shortly 

Here you go have a read and look at this... Hopefully it will help/inspire! X

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/on-a-roll-mulberry-mini-lily-913265.html


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Ukpandagirl said:


> Welcome to the mad house!
> 
> I don't have one, but I remember someone wrapping the chain across itself to take the length up a bit and it doesn't look silly if that makes sense..... I will find the link and add it to this reply shortly
> 
> Here you go have a read and look at this... Hopefully it will help/inspire! X
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/on-a-roll-mulberry-mini-lily-913265.html


 


Thank you 


Ah, yes, of course. Why didn't I think of that? Thank you so much, I will indeed try that out. I think it is quite practical to be able to hang it on the shoulder, especially when the bag is beige, almost white and you don't want to put it down too often.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Lenchen.swe said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, of course. Why didn't I think of that? Thank you so much, I will indeed try that out. I think it is quite practical to be able to hang it on the shoulder, especially when the bag is beige, almost white and you don't want to put it down too often.


 

No problem. There's loads of ladies around to help


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Ukpandagirl said:


> No problem. There's loads of ladies around to help


 
And a newbie like me is happy for that  


I did try it out now, and it sort of worked, but since the lid (is that what you call the part that opens?) has "flaps" on the side, it didn't work out as good as I had hoped. It lifts the lid if I cross the chain under it. But I will see if I can still use the idea somehow, and just adapt it to this version of the bag...


Sitting here and looking at the Swedish version of Ebay. They have quite many Mulberry bags, I didn't expect that (if all are authentic, I don't know). I wanted to bid on an auction in a auction house, for a really nice Hermes cashmere shawl, but then it was cancelled.  So now I am looking at bags instead


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Lenchen.swe said:


> And a newbie like me is happy for that
> 
> 
> I did try it out now, and it sort of worked, but since the lid (is that what you call the part that opens?) has "flaps" on the side, it didn't work out as good as I had hoped. It lifts the lid if I cross the chain under it. But I will see if I can still use the idea somehow, and just adapt it to this version of the bag...
> 
> 
> Sitting here and looking at the Swedish version of Ebay. They have quite many Mulberry bags, I didn't expect that (if all are authentic, I don't know). I wanted to bid on an auction in a auction house, for a really nice Hermes cashmere shawl, but then it was cancelled.  So now I am looking at bags instead



If you want to get it authenticated before you buy a bag of evilbay, use this link which will take you through to the right thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

Enjoy hunting for your bag


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well  
I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain: 
So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling  
Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




she is beautiful and we love her  
Hope you're all well


----------



## Poppet46

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well


Wee Drop that Heidi is just too cute, what a sweetie!  Hope you're soon on the mend


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well


What a tough time you've been going through, wee, and how lucky that you have Heidi to keep you entertained!

Thank you for dropping in to give us an update. I've been thinking about you.

Poor DH... they do feel stressed when they have to take care of us, don't they?


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladies 
He's used to me spoiling him like all Irish wives are prone to do :giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well



So happy to hear from you and I am glad you are making progress. It's a long road back from a break as bad as yours was but I know you will do great. How mobile are you now? Heidi is a doll! She is beyond cute. So enjoy seeing her pictures.  This is a serious question, do Irish wives really spoil their husbands?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. If I can only purchase 3 mulberry bags, what would u suggest to me? 

I was thinking of Bayswater (can't decide regular or with zipped compartment yet)
Alexa regular size 
Delphie. 

What do u girls think of my wishlist? Is there anything better from Mulberry I should consider? Thank you so much.


----------



## LoupyLou

Only 3 bags! This is going to require some thought... Lol


----------



## Ser

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well



Glad to hear you're on the mend. Can't imagine how frustrating it is for you and your hubby. Heidi is gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## CPrincessUK

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. If I can only purchase 3 mulberry bags, what would u suggest to me?
> 
> I was thinking of Bayswater (can't decide regular or with zipped compartment yet)
> Alexa regular size
> Delphie.
> 
> What do u girls think of my wishlist? Is there anything better from Mulberry I should consider? Thank you so much.



Bayswater
Lily (regular or medium)
Daria satchel or tessie tote or Alex or other bag that could be worn casually


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well



Sending hugs and hope you continue on your recovery. Heidi is a cutie!


----------



## _purseaddict_

LoupyLou said:


> Only 3 bags! This is going to require some thought... Lol



Lol.  Yes only 3!  I cannot more


----------



## Ukpandagirl

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. If I can only purchase 3 mulberry bags, what would u suggest to me?
> 
> I was thinking of Bayswater (can't decide regular or with zipped compartment yet)
> Alexa regular size
> Delphie.
> 
> What do u girls think of my wishlist? Is there anything better from Mulberry I should consider? Thank you so much.



I would agree with your Bayswater, and alexa choice, but not the Delphie. I would say a lily as its a good in between  bag and has good working options when it comes to wearing it.


----------



## _purseaddict_

CPrincessUK said:


> Bayswater
> 
> Lily (regular or medium)
> 
> Daria satchel or tessie tote or Alex or other bag that could be worn casually







Ukpandagirl said:


> I would agree with your Bayswater, and alexa choice, but not the Delphie. I would say a lily as its a good in between  bag and has good working options when it comes to wearing it.




Okay. Will check Lily since both of u recommended. Thanks.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Competition to win an Arundel tote:

http://www.salesgossip.co.uk/compet...paign=comp_mulberry_wel#friends-through-email


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladies. 
Izzy :giggles: I'll just put it this way, since I have broken my leg my DH has learnt how to use the dishwasher and how I like my tea and coffee. We've been married 18 years next month


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> ladies.
> Izzy :giggles: I'll just put it this way, since I have broken my leg my DH has learnt how to use the dishwasher and how I like my tea and coffee. We've been married 18 years next month



Wheey it's amazing what men can do when forced  hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ukpandagirl said:


> Wheey it's amazing what men can do when forced  hope you feel better soon.x




:giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> ladies.
> Izzy :giggles: I'll just put it this way, since I have broken my leg my DH has learnt how to use the dishwasher and how I like my tea and coffee. We've been married 18 years next month




Wow, wee, maybe you have the secret! Hope you continue to improve daily!


----------



## Sunfeather

wee drop o bush said:


> Ladies.
> Izzy :giggles: I'll just put it this way, since i have broken my leg my dh has learnt how to use the dishwasher and how i like my tea and coffee. We've been married 18 years next month :d



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Izzy48

I asked this question in the wrong thread so I will try again. Recently read an article that said the new creative director of Mulberry was going to surprise everyone with the direction he's taking. Does anyone know what the new designs are going to look like? Any information? It's rare to read anything in the US about Mulberry so I thought some of you may have read or seen something in the UK.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> I asked this question in the wrong thread so I will try again. Recently read an article that said the new creative director of Mulberry was going to surprise everyone with the direction he's taking. Does anyone know what the new designs are going to look like? Any information? It's rare to read anything in the US about Mulberry so I thought some of you may have read or seen something in the UK.



I posted printed wrap. Was told, "pre fall," but could be pre fall 2016? No idea, as not seen anywhere. 
Couple came in special shipment from London mulberry, for event. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28808360&postcount=7053
Very different, imo. Like.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> I posted printed wrap. Was told, "pre fall," but could be pre fall 2016? No idea, as not seen anywhere.
> 
> Couple came in special shipment from London mulberry, for event.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28808360&postcount=7053
> 
> Very different, imo. Like.




I will find your post. What do you think of the new Roxette?


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> I will find your post. What do you think of the new Roxette?




Did you see Roxette irl? I haven't but I like the pictures of it. Not keen on the microfibre faux suede lining, though.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> I will find your post. What do you think of the new Roxette?


Was told roxette is meant to resemble saddlebag. To tie with line's equestrian theme.
Prefer double zip bays tote--flaps of roxette may be folded-in, to create open tote, but interior pockets inaccessible this way. And closure strap must remain buckled over top.
Closure strap veeeery thin, imo. Not sure will last.
Agree with others about 1st round of croc print being shallow/flat.
Padlock cloche has snap--lock fits on interior pocket. Meh.
On large roxette, side rings just hang there--no strap for large, only small size.
Personally am boycotting fake suede linings. Not sure this matters, in grand scheme or corporate doings; but, matters to me. 

Hope helps.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Not keen on the microfibre faux suede lining, though.



+1
And boxy/masculine shape. 

Curious what Izzy48 thinks, also.  She knows bags & has nice style.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Was told roxette is meant to resemble saddlebag. To tie with line's equestrian theme.
> Prefer double zip bays tote--flaps of roxette may be folded-in, to create open tote, but interior pockets inaccessible this way. And closure strap must remain buckled over top.
> Closure strap veeeery thin, imo. Not sure will last.
> Agree with others about 1st round of croc print being shallow/flat.
> Padlock cloche has snap--lock fits on interior pocket. Meh.
> On large roxette, side rings just hang there--no strap for large, only small size.
> Personally am boycotting fake suede linings. Not sure this matters, in grand scheme or corporate doings; but, matters to me.
> 
> Hope helps.



Not a fan of the microfibre lining. For the money the handbags cost I expect more.  I didn't by the new Blenheim because of the fabric lining feeling like ticking which I thought was very cheeky considering it was a £1k bag.  I rang customer services and fed that directly back to Mulberry because I was so disappointed. 

I love the look of the Nubuck side bags but can't help thinking I'm too tough with suede and will trash them if they're not tough enough for a work bag.

Excellent review Remains. You've covered off everything I wanted to know.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Was told roxette is meant to resemble saddlebag. To tie with line's equestrian theme.
> Prefer double zip bays tote--flaps of roxette may be folded-in, to create open tote, but interior pockets inaccessible this way. And closure strap must remain buckled over top.
> Closure strap veeeery thin, imo. Not sure will last.
> Agree with others about 1st round of croc print being shallow/flat.
> Padlock cloche has snap--lock fits on interior pocket. Meh.
> On large roxette, side rings just hang there--no strap for large, only small size.
> Personally am boycotting fake suede linings. Not sure this matters, in grand scheme or corporate doings; but, matters to me.
> 
> Hope helps.



It absolutely helps. Your description of the Rosette is excellent.  Thank you so much. The wrap in the pic you posted looks fabulous to me.  I was going to buy the Roxette at first but backed away from it. Not certain why but but I wasn't sure it looked worth the retail cost.  I told the SA I always use I am sticking with the tried and true for now. I had two double zip totes in the large size. Gave the red one to my daughter and instead of the Roxette I purchased the small double zip tote in red. I think it was a good decision particularly based on your description.  Love carrying it particularly since it is a light weight bag but very high quality.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> +1
> And boxy/masculine shape.
> 
> Curious what Izzy48 thinks, also.  She knows bags & has nice style.



I don't like the fake suede linings because we pay a lot of money for these bags and certainly they should stay top quality. As for what I think about the new bags one of the ones I liked is not even being ordered for the US market. Not certain I understand that. The Roxette in the alligator type look  is highly thought of by my SA. I didn't even think about it because I can buy a Coach with the very same look for a lot less money. So as I said before I will stay with the iconic bags and as of now and I will stay away from the newer ones until I feel I am getting quality and value.  One thing I like is Mulberry's nvt chocolate leather and they still have a Bayswater in that. Perhaps I should think about that. Not sure. One of my issues is when I buy Mulberry I want to purchase a bag made in England not Turkey or China or some other country.  Perhaps that is a near sighted view on my part but it's the way I feel. 

The chocolate Bays: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/womens-bags/classics/bayswater-chocolate-natural-leather-with-brass



I really appreciate the information from you ladies in the UK. You see so much more than we do in the US and it's hard to decide from pictures.


----------



## Ludmilla

The microfibre lining is a shame and cheapens the bag, imo. This is sad, because I like the style of the Roxette. Still, want to see the bag in real life. Probably to be really disappointed and upset afterwards.


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Ukpandagirl said:


> If you want to get it authenticated before you buy a bag of evilbay, use this link which will take you through to the right thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html
> 
> Enjoy hunting for your bag



Thank you, yes, I did ask in that thread, and it was so useful. I didn't manage to buy one though, I am still trying to see for how much the different bags sell for, so I stopped bidding when I thought the price was too high. And then I regretted it afterwards  


I enjoy reading about what bags one "should have". It gives inspiration


----------



## Lenchen.swe

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Ladies  Hope you've all been well
> I'm 10 weeks since I broke my leg now and am improving steadily, I've been to two private Physio sessions and I start my NHS Physio tomorrow. It's been tough and my DH is feeling a bit stressed and unappreciated :rain:
> So I'll have to be sure to make him know that I love him and that he is my wonderful darling
> Heidi is 5 months old now and is an adorable rascal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069534
> View attachment 3069533
> 
> she is beautiful and we love her
> Hope you're all well



What a cute dog you have. She seems to be very alert, I can imagine that she was a bit sad when you can't play with her as much with a broken leg?


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> Did you see Roxette irl? I haven't but I like the pictures of it. Not keen on the microfibre faux suede lining, though.


I've seen it in store - quite nice, but just didn't look like a style that would command that kind of price...


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> I've seen it in store - quite nice, but just didn't look like a style that would command that kind of price...




Thank you so much! [emoji4] Hmmm, you describe exactly what I fear... Quite nice, but just not "wow". And with ugly lining... [emoji1]


----------



## Taro

Hi everyone,

Was lurking M.com today out of (terrible) habit and just noticed the new Freya style is available for purchase... looks really pretty but curious about that leather, it sounds almost like imitation goat which is really cheapening brand image IMHO. Thoughts? Anyone see one in person yet?

Here's desc of the leather:
Goat Printed Calf
A Semi aniline calf leather that has been printed with a grain that resembles the grain of goat leather.


----------



## remainsilly

Taro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was lurking M.com today out of (terrible) habit and just noticed the new Freya style is available for purchase... looks really pretty but curious about that leather, it sounds almost like imitation goat which is really cheapening brand image IMHO. Thoughts? Anyone see one in person yet?
> 
> Here's desc of the leather:
> Goat Printed Calf
> A Semi aniline calf leather that has been printed with a grain that resembles the grain of goat leather.



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-freya-911495.html


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> I don't like the fake suede linings because we pay a lot of money for these bags and certainly they should stay top quality. As for what I think about the new bags one of the ones I liked is not even being ordered for the US market. Not certain I understand that. The Roxette in the alligator type look  is highly thought of by my SA. I didn't even think about it because I can buy a Coach with the very same look for a lot less money. So as I said before I will stay with the iconic bags and as of now and I will stay away from the newer ones until I feel I am getting quality and value.  One thing I like is Mulberry's nvt chocolate leather and they still have a Bayswater in that. Perhaps I should think about that. Not sure. One of my issues is when I buy Mulberry I want to purchase a bag made in England not Turkey or China or some other country.  Perhaps that is a near sighted view on my part but it's the way I feel.
> 
> The chocolate Bays: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/womens-bags/classics/bayswater-chocolate-natural-leather-with-brass
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the information from you ladies in the UK. You see so much more than we do in the US and it's hard to decide from pictures.


Thanks for your insights. Valued, as always. Good to compile many views. Especially when others can't view bags irl.
Yes, choc leather is yummy.  If decide to buy, please post photos.


----------



## Izzy48

A friend just purchased the most marvelous perfume by Viktor and Rolf and it's Flowerbomb. The fragrance is lovely. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzy48 said:


> A friend just purchased the most marvelous perfume by Viktor and Rolf and it's Flowerbomb. The fragrance is lovely. Has anyone tried it?



Yup. It's gorgeous. Great choice. I love it.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> I don't like the fake suede linings because we pay a lot of money for these bags and certainly they should stay top quality. As for what I think about the new bags one of the ones I liked is not even being ordered for the US market. Not certain I understand that. The Roxette in the alligator type look  is highly thought of by my SA. I didn't even think about it because I can buy a Coach with the very same look for a lot less money. So as I said before I will stay with the iconic bags and as of now and I will stay away from the newer ones until I feel I am getting quality and value.  One thing I like is Mulberry's nvt chocolate leather and they still have a Bayswater in that. Perhaps I should think about that. Not sure. One of my issues is when I buy Mulberry I want to purchase a bag made in England not Turkey or China or some other country.  Perhaps that is a near sighted view on my part but it's the way I feel.
> 
> The chocolate Bays: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/womens-bags/classics/bayswater-chocolate-natural-leather-with-brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the information from you ladies in the UK. You see so much more than we do in the US and it's hard to decide from pictures.



I wanted to come back and clarify my statements a bit. First I want to say Mulberry is my favorite brand of bags without a doubt with Fendi a close second. My concern is I so appreciate the quality of Mulberry, I hate to see the company taking some of the quality away from the bags. Even having to order from pictures as we do in the US many times, I never doubted the quality would be top notch. I do not like bashing companies and I felt my comments were just too negative. But like many of you I do not think quality should be lowered in lining materials and the price stay the same or even increase.


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy, I don't think you are bashing Mulberry. Your post was a very objective describtion of you feeling uncomfortable with the route Mulberry might take with introducing certain materials. I think many of us feel the same way you do. And I think it's ok to express this in a calm and honest way (like you did). Your post about your concern was helpful! [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lenchen.swe Heidi was a bit bewildered and upset when I broke my leg, I had put her safely in her play pen before I left the house and then broke my leg just outside the window of that room. She could hear me squealing and when I had managed to calm down a bit I could hear her crying and whining. When my DH parents arrived after I had called them his mum went into see Heidi and cuddled her. It was tough on her because everything was ok and then that happened and I went away for a week (she was only 13 weeks old) But she's very petted on my DH and he took good care of her  
She's young enough to be adaptable thankfully


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Lenchen.swe Heidi was a bit bewildered and upset when I broke my leg, I had put her safely in her play pen before I left the house and then broke my leg just outside the window of that room. She could hear me squealing and when I had managed to calm down a bit I could hear her crying and whining. When my DH parents arrived after I had called them his mum went into see Heidi and cuddled her. It was tough on her because everything was ok and then that happened and I went away for a week (she was only 13 weeks old) But she's very petted on my DH and he took good care of her
> She's young enough to be adaptable thankfully
> View attachment 3075649


Oh, wee, that is just the sweetest picture of Heidi lying next to you! I can see she's been such a comfort to you over these many long weeks (and weeks, and weeks, and WEEKS) of recuperation.

Do they have you up and walking with crutches yet? Will you have to do rehab?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks Elaine, I'm in crutches and have started physiotherapy just last week


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Elaine, I'm in crutches and have started physiotherapy just last week


Oh, I'm glad to hear it. Physiotherapy is very hard work (I've had to do a lot of it, for one reason or another) but it really is worth all the effort.

Good luck to you, and just think how pleased you'll be when you can throw away those crutches and carry a beautiful Mulberry bag again!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks Elaine, I'm in crutches and have started physiotherapy just last week



Have you got a bag charm that you can put in your crutches? You can still rock some mulberry through the cranky days of physio... Until you're back to swinging a handbag .


----------



## Kate1989

Izzy48 said:


> I asked this question in the wrong thread so I will try again. Recently read an article that said the new creative director of Mulberry was going to surprise everyone with the direction he's taking. Does anyone know what the new designs are going to look like? Any information? It's rare to read anything in the US about Mulberry so I thought some of you may have read or seen something in the UK.



Mulberry's brought in Johnny Coca so it's thought the bags will become more like Celine handbags in style. Personally I'm not sure I'm going to like it... Celine bags, as lovely as they are, tend to be quite plain looking, whereas I love plenty of hardware on my bags, so I think I will end up keeping to the current styles. I also agree with your comments about the quality of bags. I have a mini Lily which is a gorgeous bag but it's such a disappointment that it's microfibre and made in China. In store the microfibre didn't seem too bad when I had a quick look, but comparing it at home next to the lovely soft quality suede on my camo Cara there was no contest, and the microfibre on the Lily just feels 'fleecy' and cheap in comparison.

I'm also not keen on this 'printed goat effect' they're doing on the new Freya. Goatskin is my favourite leather. My goat camo Cara looks, feels and smells amazing and there's no way I'd want an 'imitation' leather instead... Especially if it comes with the cheap, nylon derived microfibre material as well. It's such a shame because on the website the Freya looks so pretty but I certainly wouldn't pay top quality prices for budget materials.

I have 5 Mulberrys and only two are made in England. But from now on I I will only buy bags which are made in England, with quality materials... Unfortunately this seriously narrows down my Mulberry options, so I hope they turn things around soon as I am a big fan of Mulberry.


----------



## Izzy48

Kate1989 said:


> Mulberry's brought in Johnny Coca so it's thought the bags will become more like Celine handbags in style. Personally I'm not sure I'm going to like it... Celine bags, as lovely as they are, tend to be quite plain looking, whereas I love plenty of hardware on my bags, so I think I will end up keeping to the current styles. I also agree with your comments about the quality of bags. I have a mini Lily which is a gorgeous bag but it's such a disappointment that it's microfibre and made in China. In store the microfibre didn't seem too bad when I had a quick look, but comparing it at home next to the lovely soft quality suede on my camo Cara there was no contest, and the microfibre on the Lily just feels 'fleecy' and cheap in comparison.
> 
> I'm also not keen on this 'printed goat effect' they're doing on the new Freya. Goatskin is my favourite leather. My goat camo Cara looks, feels and smells amazing and there's no way I'd want an 'imitation' leather instead... Especially if it comes with the cheap, nylon derived microfibre material as well. It's such a shame because on the website the Freya looks so pretty but I certainly wouldn't pay top quality prices for budget materials.
> 
> I have 5 Mulberrys and only two are made in England. But from now on I I will only buy bags which are made in England, with quality materials... Unfortunately this seriously narrows down my Mulberry options, so I hope they turn things around soon as I am a big fan of Mulberry.



All my bags are made in England or Italy with exception of my Alexas and Kensington. I cannot complain about the quality because it is excellent on all of them but I do now pay attention to where the bags are made. Like you from this point on I will only buy from bags made in England and the only exception would be the double zip made in Italy. It is a fabulous bag. 

I appreciate the information and your insight. I assume this Coca came from Celine then?? Can't help but wonder if he will put "wings" on the bags then? When will his bags be sold? If and when I buy more it will be one of the iconic bags made in England. Probably the Bays in chocolate nvt leather. 

Thanks!


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm glad to hear it. Physiotherapy is very hard work (I've had to do a lot of it, for one reason or another) but it really is worth all the effort.
> 
> Good luck to you, and just think how pleased you'll be when you can throw away those crutches and carry a beautiful Mulberry bag again!



Thanks a I got myself a Kipling bag because it's light and I can throw it in the washing machine if I drop it, I'm not quite up to carrying a Mulberry yet. I couldn't take care of it the way I usually do. 
I got the Amiel 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ukpandagirl said:


> Have you got a bag charm that you can put in your crutches? You can still rock some mulberry through the cranky days of physio... Until you're back to swinging a handbag .



That's a great idea, I've the silver tone star charm which I have on my Effie


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Kate1989 said:


> Mulberry's brought in Johnny Coca so it's thought the bags will become more like Celine handbags in style. Personally I'm not sure I'm going to like it... Celine bags, as lovely as they are, tend to be quite plain looking, whereas I love plenty of hardware on my bags, so I think I will end up keeping to the current styles. I also agree with your comments about the quality of bags. I have a mini Lily which is a gorgeous bag but it's such a disappointment that it's microfibre and made in China. In store the microfibre didn't seem too bad when I had a quick look, but comparing it at home next to the lovely soft quality suede on my camo Cara there was no contest, and the microfibre on the Lily just feels 'fleecy' and cheap in comparison.
> 
> I'm also not keen on this 'printed goat effect' they're doing on the new Freya. Goatskin is my favourite leather. My goat camo Cara looks, feels and smells amazing and there's no way I'd want an 'imitation' leather instead... Especially if it comes with the cheap, nylon derived microfibre material as well. It's such a shame because on the website the Freya looks so pretty but I certainly wouldn't pay top quality prices for budget materials.
> 
> I have 5 Mulberrys and only two are made in England. But from now on I I will only buy bags which are made in England, with quality materials... Unfortunately this seriously narrows down my Mulberry options, so I hope they turn things around soon as I am a big fan of Mulberry.



Whilst in my local concession yesterday they confirmed that Johnny didn't like the micro fibre and has stopped its use with immediate effect.  I was also told that's he's been very involved with the design process of some of the new bags and is taking a hands on approach as he sees this as key in getting the brand "back on track".  I hope he looks at the pricing and sees how many loyal fans have stood back from buying because they were priced out.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mulberry took a wrong turn IMHO when Emma Hill left, and it has never fully recovered, particularly damaging was the brief but disastrous tenure of  Bruno Guillon. I feel it's lost it's way somewhat, certainly the last Mulberry bag I bought was in 2013. I've not been tempted since


----------



## Mayfly285

Hello, lovely Mulberry ladies! &#55357;&#56832;

I can't remember when I was last on the Forum and have got sooo much catching up to do!  I hope that you are all well and that those of you who aren't, get well very soon.

Much love to you all.  Looking forward to reading up on all your posts from ... Heaven only knows when! xx &#55357;&#56858;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Hello, lovely Mulberry ladies! &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> I can't remember when I was last on the Forum and have got sooo much catching up to do!  I hope that you are all well and that those of you who aren't, get well very soon.
> 
> Much love to you all.  Looking forward to reading up on all your posts from ... Heaven only knows when! xx &#55357;&#56858;




Hi Mayfly


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Mayfly


 
Hi wee drop!  I've just skimmed up the page and seen that you've broken your leg!!  Poor, poor you - and with Heidi just the other side of the window!  I see that she's making the most of your incapacitation, though!  

My friend stepped off the wrong side of a step ladder a few months ago and broke her leg/ankle really badly; I was driving her to post-op physio sessions until very recently so I hope you're making good progress with yours.  She finds herself a) doing too much and b) getting frustrated by the sheer time everything is taking.  And she doesn't have sheep (just sons!)

Lovely to see the pic of darling Heidi, btw!  Big hug to you both! xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi wee drop!  I've just skimmed up the page and seen that you've broken your leg!!  Poor, poor you - and with Heidi just the other side of the window!  I see that she's making the most of your incapacitation, though!
> 
> My friend stepped off the wrong side of a step ladder a few months ago and broke her leg/ankle really badly; I was driving her to post-op physio sessions until very recently so I hope you're making good progress with yours.  She finds herself a) doing too much and b) getting frustrated by the sheer time everything is taking.  And she doesn't have sheep (just sons!)
> 
> Lovely to see the pic of darling Heidi, btw!  Big hug to you both! xx




  my sheep farming has been non existent since I broke my leg. I miss my sheepies  :giggles:
I understand what you mean about the frustration of everything being such a kerfuffle with a broken leg, also the having to adjust my expectations to more realistic and achievable ones. I thought I'd walk out of the fracture clinic on *one crutch*  the day I got my cast removed, I was _wheeled_ out to my car instead


----------



## wulie

I hope you make a good recovery, wee drop. Your accident & injury sounds dreadful, mine wasn't as incapacitating, but I broke my foot last September (in ballet class......) and although the fracture has healed, I also wrenched ligaments etc doing it and whenever I try and up the exercise (or the height of my heels) my ankle swells up like a tennis ball - still!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Whilst in my local concession yesterday they confirmed that Johnny didn't like the micro fibre and has stopped its use with immediate effect.  I was also told that's he's been very involved with the design process of some of the new bags and is taking a hands on approach as he sees this as key in getting the brand "back on track".  I hope he looks at the pricing and sees how many loyal fans have stood back from buying because they were priced out.




People forget that it was not just him designing the bags alone it was him along with a team and of coarse phoebe philo the current creative director. I also don't think he plans to make bags like Celine or else he would have just stayed there. I'm sure he sees this as an opportunity to be more creative with his designs


----------



## Kate1989

Izzy48 said:


> All my bags are made in England or Italy with exception of my Alexas and Kensington. I cannot complain about the quality because it is excellent on all of them but I do now pay attention to where the bags are made. Like you from this point on I will only buy from bags made in England and the only exception would be the double zip made in Italy. It is a fabulous bag.
> 
> I appreciate the information and your insight. I assume this Coca came from Celine then?? Can't help but wonder if he will put "wings" on the bags then? When will his bags be sold? If and when I buy more it will be one of the iconic bags made in England. Probably the Bays in chocolate nvt leather.
> 
> Thanks!



I agree the quality is still lovely in my non-England bags, my small Suffolk and Alexa are made in Turkey and still gorgeous, it just spoils the sentiment of them a bit, especially as Turkey is so strongly associated with where you can buy 'cheap & fake' bags on holiday. Mulberry pride themselves on their 'Britishness' and for the prices they're charging for their bags it leaves a sour taste in the mouth that they outsource to foreign countries to cut costs.

Yes Coca has come from Celine. In an article I read about his arrival it said that it should be around two years before his impact will be noticeable, as going from the drawing board, prototypes, production to stores is a long process. However if you do some google searches for things like 'Mulberry 2016 resort' 'Mulberry 2016 collection' you should be able to find some upcoming designs/pics of handbags/clothes which in my opinion look like Mulberry are already gearing up towards the more understated Celine style.

This Coca guy has some pretty big shoes to fill... Emma Hill did a lot for Mulberry, including designing the Alexa, (which is Mulberry's second most 'iconic' handbag after the Bayswater), and which even after her departure continues to make a substantial profit for Mulberry. She was very in touch with the market Mulberry is aimed at, which is middle class women, attracting custom by offering 'affordable luxury'. I know Mulberry isn't cheap, but an everyday leather handbag from around £600 (at sale prices) is a far cry from the thousands required for a leather Chanel or LV which is just out of reach for so many. So in that respect Mulberry actually offers quite good value for money considering they use similar quality (and indeed some better) quality leathers as the bigger designers. The trouble is they will just alienate all of their current customers if they hike the prices any further. And of course us not so rich customers want to know exactly what we're getting for our money and don't want cheaper materials (like the microfibre).

I am trying to make sure that from now on when I buy from Mulberry I get a bag with a quality lining and that's made in England. My first ever purchase was a regular Lily from HoF at the end of 2010 which in the sale was about £350. The prices have shot up since then and paying more for anything that's lesser in quality just isn't justifiable to me.


----------



## wee drop o bush

wulie said:


> I hope you make a good recovery, wee drop. Your accident & injury sounds dreadful, mine wasn't as incapacitating, but I broke my foot last September (in ballet class......) and although the fracture has healed, I also wrenched ligaments etc doing it and whenever I try and up the exercise (or the height of my heels) my ankle swells up like a tennis ball - still!




  
A break is a break, the tendency for swelling up is a real nuisance. 
 I got myself pairs of lovely Jimmy Choo (100mm)Abel, (85mm)Louise and (65mm)Isla in the last 6 months and I've only been able to wear them before I broke my leg. I've not tried to since, I'm going to a wedding late August so I'm hoping I'll cope with the pair of Isla and one crutch


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks a I got myself a Kipling bag because it's light and I can throw it in the washing machine if I drop it, I'm not quite up to carrying a Mulberry yet. I couldn't take care of it the way I usually do.
> I got the Amiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea, I've the silver tone star charm which I have on my Effie


That's a cute little bag, wee! A very cheerful color, and I love the little monkey (?) charm. You're smart to carry a lightweight bag at this point. You have enough to concentrate on moving *yourself* around... no point in worrying about moving a good leather bag around, too!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> People forget that it was not just him designing the bags alone it was him along with a team and of coarse phoebe philo the current creative director. I also don't think he plans to make bags like Celine or else he would have just stayed there. I'm sure he sees this as an opportunity to be more creative with his designs


Fingers crossed that you're right, jp! I'm glad he's looking into the microfiber issue... sounds very promising.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Fingers crossed that you're right, jp! I'm glad he's looking into the microfiber issue... sounds very promising.




Thanks for the update. Good news!


----------



## Sunfeather

By the way.....a german Bag company is doing bad copies of the Bayswater &#128542; Much cheaper...so they look also!


----------



## jp23

Sunfeather said:


> By the way.....a german Bag company is doing bad copies of the Bayswater [emoji20] Much cheaper...so they look also!




There are a lot of mulberry look a likes here in the states. Companies like cotton on, forever 21, urban outfitters.


----------



## Sunfeather

That's so sad! Here is it the company named Liebeskind.


----------



## jp23

Sunfeather said:


> That's so sad! Here is it the company named Liebeskind.




Yeah it's really frustrating! And these girls don't know they are buying cheap knock offs you know? When I first started school there was a girl with knock off alexa in the hall way and she saw mine and she was horrified lol. I just smiled at her and she was like "Is that what mines supposed to look like" [emoji81] I was like "uhm maybe" because I didn't know what to say and didn't want to be mean because she had no clue you know?


----------



## Sunfeather

jp23 said:


> yeah it's really frustrating! And these girls don't know they are buying cheap knock offs you know? When i first started school there was a girl with knock off alexa in the hall way and she saw mine and she was horrified lol. I just smiled at her and she was like "is that what mines supposed to look like" [emoji81] i was like "uhm maybe" because i didn't know what to say and didn't want to be mean because she had no clue you know?



&#128521;&#128513;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> That's so sad! Here is it the company named Liebeskind.




And those look really terrible... But I thought they've been out of production for years now. [emoji15]


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> And those look really terrible... But I thought they've been long out of production. [emoji15]



New ones seen today in a shop &#128533; Really terrible!!!


----------



## Skater

I saw a really horrible fake on the tube recently - sort of like a Bays but with poppers at the sides, and "leather" that would never make it near a Mulberry factory...

... also a pretty convincing looking double zip tote, shockingly. The saggy handles in poor quality leather gave it away though...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

I was standing next to a lady in a shop yesterday with a really bad pleather Bayswater complete with tree stamped postman's lock!  I truly don't understand the reasoning behind buying a lookalike when they are so far removed from the real thing


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> New ones seen today in a shop [emoji53] Really terrible!!!




Does they still look like being hit by a bulldozer?


----------



## Ludmilla

Talking about fakes... Mulb isn't very popular around here... Still I see more pleather fantasy Daria things than real Mulbs. They don't even look like anything Mulb - besides the shiny plate. [emoji13]


----------



## Sunfeather

Yes they do....and the copy of the flap also of the closure...looks cheap!


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> Talking about fakes... Mulb isn't very popular around here... Still I see more pleather fantasy Daria things than real Mulbs. They don't even look like anything Mulb - besides the shiny plate. [emoji13]



Here is Mulb also not so popular. Most time people asked me "who is Mulberry?" &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> Here is Mulb also not so popular. Most time people asked me "who is Mulberry?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




As you are more way up north, and near the outlet, I guessed, Mulb might be a bit more popular in your area. [emoji4] I must confess, I like flying under the radar very much. [emoji6]


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> As you are more way up north, and near the outlet, I guessed, Mulb might be a bit more popular in your area. [emoji4] I must confess, I like flying under the radar very much. [emoji6]



I am living near Cologne &#128522; You'll find 1 shop with Mulberry bags. I visited 1 one....I was so disappointed. Yes, I like it also &#128513; to fly under the radar &#128513;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> I am living near Cologne [emoji4] You'll find 1 shop with Mulberry bags. I visited 1 one....I was so disappointed. Yes, I like it also [emoji16] to fly under the radar [emoji16]




I do see some Mulbs when I visit Munich. [emoji4] There's my nearest store. It is small, but lovely. [emoji1]


----------



## Slowhand

Just about to leave San Francisco to head down the coast to Santa Monica . Staying in Monterey tonight and so excited


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> I do see some Mulbs when I visit Munich. [emoji4] There's my nearest store. It is small, but lovely. [emoji1]



Sounds good! &#128150;


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Yeah it's really frustrating! And these girls don't know they are buying cheap knock offs you know? When I first started school there was a girl with knock off alexa in the hall way and she saw mine and she was horrified lol. I just smiled at her and she was like "Is that what mines supposed to look like" [emoji81] I was like "uhm maybe" because I didn't know what to say and didn't want to be mean because she had no clue you know?


That was very sweet of you.


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Just about to leave San Francisco to head down the coast to Santa Monica . Staying in Monterey tonight and so excited


It's a beautiful day today... the sun is out! No fog! I'll be waving at you from down the road. Have a great time driving down from San Francisco, and a lovely time in Monterey tonight.


----------



## youngster

Slowhand said:


> Just about to leave San Francisco to head down the coast to Santa Monica . Staying in Monterey tonight and so excited



Have a fantastic time!  I lived in California for 30 years and the coast is lovely.  The aquarium at Monterey is spectacular.


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> It's a beautiful day today... the sun is out! No fog! I'll be waving at you from down the road. Have a great time driving down from San Francisco, and a lovely time in Monterey tonight.



 Hi Elaine 
Wonderful drive as far as Santa Cruz - amazing views . I was blown away by the scale of the farms from Santa Cruz to Monterey . Awesome even in th fog for 10 miles . 
Just getting ready to go out to dinner now and my first clam chowder 
Although I think England is wonderful you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place too .


----------



## jp23

Slowhand said:


> Just about to leave San Francisco to head down the coast to Santa Monica . Staying in Monterey tonight and so excited




Ooooo you'll be in my territory lol! Have fun in Santa Monica! Avoid the traffic and sun [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji291][emoji41] !


----------



## Slowhand

Are you in Santa Monica JP ?


----------



## jp23

Slowhand said:


> Are you in Santa Monica JP ?




I go back and forth between Orange County and LA. I go school in Pasadena so most of my friends are in the LA area I spend a lot of time in Santa Monica just doing things  are you liking your time here?


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Hi Elaine
> Wonderful drive as far as Santa Cruz - amazing views . I was blown away by the scale of the farms from Santa Cruz to Monterey . Awesome even in th fog for 10 miles .
> Just getting ready to go out to dinner now and my first clam chowder
> Although I think England is wonderful you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place too .


Hope you enjoyed that clam chowder, slowhand!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I go back and forth between Orange County and LA. I go school in Pasadena so most of my friends are in the LA area I spend a lot of time in Santa Monica just doing things  are you liking your time here?



I have friends that live in Santa Monica. I stayed there years ago and loved it. Beautfiul beach. Lovely friendly people


----------



## Juicy

Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!! 




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## _purseaddict_

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB




Lol. Perhaps there are gold bar inside the bayswater? [emoji13]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> Hi Elaine
> Wonderful drive as far as Santa Cruz - amazing views . I was blown away by the scale of the farms from Santa Cruz to Monterey . Awesome even in th fog for 10 miles .
> Just getting ready to go out to dinner now and my first clam chowder
> Although I think England is wonderful you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place too .


Have a wonderful and safe trip Slow


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB


I'm genuinely shocked by Ebay these days. Not only the prices people believe items are worth, but also, the number of counterfeit bags on there!


----------



## Izzy48

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB




Surely no one would pay so much for this bag! I noticed the seller also charged shipping.


----------



## remainsilly

_purseaddict_ said:


> Lol. Perhaps there are gold bar inside the bayswater? [emoji13]


Hehehe.
Maybe he's including some of whatever he's smoking, which distorts reality to this extent?!


----------



## cberrill2

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB


I love the fact he says he knows how much the bag is worth- really _really; _do you???


----------



## Skater

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB



Surely one too many zeros as the starting price?!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Skater said:


> Surely one too many zeros as the starting price?!




Exactly


----------



## Sunfeather

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> Maybe he's including some of whatever he's smoking, which distorts reality to this extent?!



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; great answer


----------



## reginatina

What color is a mushroom gray?  It looks tan. I was wondering if in person and different light that it has a grayish tint.


----------



## youngster

reginatina said:


> What color is a mushroom gray?  It looks tan. I was wondering if in person and different light that it has a grayish tint.



I've seen it and it does have a grayish tint to it.


----------



## reginatina

youngster said:


> I've seen it and it does have a grayish tint to it.



Thanks.  Have you talked had any luck finding a new SA?


----------



## Ser

Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! &#127774;&#9992;&#128144;&#128512;


----------



## youngster

reginatina said:


> Thanks.  Have you talked had any luck finding a new SA?



Not yet but I haven't been actively looking for anything in particular. I've joined the ladies on the sofa for the time being lol. I'm in wait-and-see mode until around September 1st, then I'll see what the outlet in the U.S. has and if they are having a good sale.  I'm interested in getting something in poppy red from the fall collection but am not sure if I won't wait for the November/December sales.  That bays clutch in poppy red though is_ calling my name_.  I can hear it all the way up here in the pacific northwest and I don't have to worry about microfiber lining versus suede for that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! [emoji274][emoji574][emoji253][emoji3]




Yay! How exciting! I wish you the most beautiful wedding and all the best for the future. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## reginatina

youngster said:


> Not yet but I haven't been actively looking for anything in particular. I've joined the ladies on the sofa for the time being lol. I'm in wait-and-see mode until around September 1st, then I'll see what the outlet in the U.S. has and if they are having a good sale.  I'm interested in getting something in poppy red from the fall collection but am not sure if I won't wait for the November/December sales.  That bays clutch in poppy red though is_ calling my name_.  I can hear it all the way up here in the pacific northwest and I don't have to worry about microfiber lining versus suede for that.



Make some room on that sofa for me. I was going to wait until I found a red Alexa or the sales.  That poppy red is gorgeous, so I decided to purchase a SBS in poppy red, but found one in the mushroom gray that I like a lot. I was telling the bf about it and asked him to pick the color he liked better.  He bought me the mushroom gray one for my bday which is at the end of the month. I was so surprised. He just said I bought the tan one (lol!). Happy birthday, baby. I'm on a official break. I am still admiring that poppy red, so I'm hearing it too. 

Oh, I did call the outlet in Cabazon regarding their selection. They didn't seem to have a lot of selection nor a lot of stock or variety of color. The SA seemed nice enough, but nothing to tempt me enough to get her name.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! How exciting! I wish you the most beautiful wedding and all the best for the future. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## Poppet46

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! &#127774;&#9992;&#128144;&#128512;


So exciting!  Where are you getting married?  Look forward to seeing a few pics


----------



## Sunfeather

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! &#127774;&#9992;&#128144;&#128512;



I wish you a great, fantastic wedding!!!! &#10084;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! [emoji274][emoji574][emoji253][emoji3]




Wow! I'm excited for you. Have a wonderful day with your soon to be DH, family and friends


----------



## youngster

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! &#127774;&#9992;&#128144;&#128512;



Best wishes!  I hope you and your future DH have a beautiful day and lovely wedding trip!


----------



## youngster

reginatina said:


> Make some room on that sofa for me. I was going to wait until I found a red Alexa or the sales.  That poppy red is gorgeous, so I decided to purchase a SBS in poppy red, but found one in the mushroom gray that I like a lot. I was telling the bf about it and asked him to pick the color he liked better.  He bought me the mushroom gray one for my bday which is at the end of the month. I was so surprised. He just said I bought the tan one (lol!). Happy birthday, baby. I'm on a official break. *I am still admiring that poppy red, so I'm hearing it too.
> *
> Oh, I did call the outlet in Cabazon regarding their selection. They didn't seem to have a lot of selection nor a lot of stock or variety of color. The SA seemed nice enough, but nothing to tempt me enough to get her name.



I'm being strong for now lol.  We'll see how long I hold out against poppy red.

The SBS in mushroom sounds great. I'm sure you'll love it.  It's a really good neutral and I love it with the silver hardware.  I've also spoken recently to my usual SA in Cabazon. She confirmed that they haven't received much of anything new and stock is kind of low right now.


----------



## Skater

Ser said:


> Well the wedding's nearly here. All packed and ready to fly abroad tomorrow. Then the wedding's on Thursday can't wait!! All the planning, counting down and we're almost there!! &#55356;&#57118;&#9992;&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56832;


All the best, and enjoy!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello to all Mulberry fan [emoji112]&#127995; I need some advise before I buy my first preloved mulberry bag. I was quite sure I would buy Roxanne until I saw YouTube video of a girl who said the bag is very heavy. And I also noticed the strap is too short for me. Can you recommend me Mulberry bag that look similar to Roxanne but a little bit smaller, lighter and has longer strap? I need name of the bag so I can google and search on eBay. Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello to all Mulberry fan [emoji112]&#127995; I need some advise before I buy my first preloved mulberry bag. I was quite sure I would buy Roxanne until I saw YouTube video of a girl who said the bag is very heavy. And I also noticed the strap is too short for me. Can you recommend me Mulberry bag that look similar to Roxanne but a little bit smaller, lighter and has longer strap? I need name of the bag so I can google and search on eBay. Thank you.




Perhaps you should try Rosemary. As far as I know it is a bit smaller, lighter and has a shoulder strap. But there are more knowing and experienced ladies around, who can chime in. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello to all Mulberry fan [emoji112]&#127995; I need some advise before I buy my first preloved mulberry bag. I was quite sure I would buy Roxanne until I saw YouTube video of a girl who said the bag is very heavy. And I also noticed the strap is too short for me. Can you recommend me Mulberry bag that look similar to Roxanne but a little bit smaller, lighter and has longer strap? I need name of the bag so I can google and search on eBay. Thank you.





Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps you should try Rosemary. As far as I know it is a bit smaller, lighter and has a shoulder strap. But there are more knowing and experienced ladies around, who can chime in. [emoji4]



That's true! Rosemary fits your need perfectly! It's a smaller sister of Roxanne.  I have one too, Roxanne is too big for me and I prefer shoulder straps.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Definitely Rosemary. Mid way between the Roxanne and Blenheim, yet with the two top handles as well as s shoulder strap. Should tick all of your boxes - and it's a gorgeous bag too!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps you should try Rosemary. As far as I know it is a bit smaller, lighter and has a shoulder strap. But there are more knowing and experienced ladies around, who can chime in. [emoji4]







Taimi said:


> That's true! Rosemary fits your need perfectly! It's a smaller sister of Roxanne.  I have one too, Roxanne is too big for me and I prefer shoulder straps.







WaitingToRetire said:


> Definitely Rosemary. Mid way between the Roxanne and Blenheim, yet with the two top handles as well as s shoulder strap. Should tick all of your boxes - and it's a gorgeous bag too!




Thank you so much ladies! I googled Rosemary and really like it. Unfortunately the bag is not popular? Not even one listed in eBay. [emoji30]


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Juicy said:


> Just had to share this somewhere and didn't want to start a new thread and I'm not asking for it to be authenticated.. Check this auction out? Anyone have any idea why he would think that Bayswater is worth £5,000!!!
> 
> View attachment 3081798
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281759640286&globalID=EBAY-GB


Looks like another one with too many zeros has been listed this afternoon................

Yes, it's a lovely dinky style, but £800?????????

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unused-Vi...Leather-Bag-/231644431286?hash=item35ef1583b6


----------



## DiJe40

From what season and year was the Effie in midnight, please?


----------



## Ludmilla

_purseaddict_ said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I googled Rosemary and really like it. Unfortunately the bag is not popular? Not even one listed in eBay. [emoji30]




I saw two oak Rosys on ebay.uk on Monday. They do appear now and then. Often, they are listed as "small Roxanne". Good luck. I hope you find a perfect one.[emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> I saw two oak Rosys on ebay.uk on Monday. They do appear now and then. Often, they are listed as "small Roxanne". Good luck. I hope you find a perfect one.[emoji4]



The Rosemary's are gorgeous. My friend has one and its a perfect size for what you want and the strap is a good length. Happy hunting


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> The Rosemary's are gorgeous. My friend has one and its a perfect size for what you want and the strap is a good length. Happy hunting




Hehehe. Not exactly hunting, just eyeing/stalking/dreaming at the moment. I have never seen those bags irl and I'm not sure if the leather would speak to me as I love soft, slouchy styles. [emoji4]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Ludmilla said:


> I saw two oak Rosys on ebay.uk on Monday. They do appear now and then. Often, they are listed as "small Roxanne". Good luck. I hope you find a perfect one.[emoji4]




I just logged on to UK eBay, there is 1 Rosemary available now but it's white colour. I won't get white colour as my very first Mulberry bag. Will keep hunting.


----------



## Pessie

Tiny little frogs all over my garden!  Scared to mow the lawn, cat and dog both fascinated as am I, they're about the size of my little fingernail


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> Tiny little frogs all over my garden!  Scared to mow the lawn, cat and dog both fascinated as am I, they're about the size of my little fingernail



Transition/changes may be headed your way--& frogs are there to guide you through.
They are lovely animals. You are lucky. 
http://www.spiritanimal.info/frog-spirit-animal


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> Transition/changes may be headed your way--& frogs are there to guide you through.
> They are lovely animals. You are lucky.
> http://www.spiritanimal.info/frog-spirit-animal



Thank you for the link, this is really interesting, it's been a year of big changes for me, and I'm in the middle of clearing out the house ready to maybe downsize next year 
They are lovely little guys, with tiny bandito eye masks on!  When I pick them up to move them out of the way they sit in my hand


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Tiny little frogs all over my garden!  Scared to mow the lawn, cat and dog both fascinated as am I, they're about the size of my little fingernail



Wow! They're truly tiny! Do you have a pond or are they looking for one? I hope they manage to evade the cat/dog/other beasties!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow! They're truly tiny! Do you have a pond or are they looking for one? I hope they manage to evade the cat/dog/other beasties!


 
I'd love a pond Mayfly, but there isn't really room.  I think they're babies from somewhere but no idea where.  They first appeared from near the shed and are now throughout the garden, I guess they'll move on in time.  I did some googling and although they need water to breed apparently they can live quite happily without a pond as adults.  
in fact when we first moved in here there was an adult frog who lived in and around the greenhouse for a year or so


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> I'd love a pond Mayfly, but there isn't really room.  I think they're babies from somewhere but no idea where.  They first appeared from near the shed and are now throughout the garden, I guess they'll move on in time.  I did some googling and although they need water to breed apparently they can live quite happily without a pond as adults.
> in fact when we first moved in here there was an adult frog who lived in and around the greenhouse for a year or so



Bless them! I wonder where they'll end up? I had a few sheep meandering around the garden this morning - easier to spot, I must admit, and quite keen to stay, too!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless them! I wonder where they'll end up? I had a few sheep meandering around the garden this morning - easier to spot, I must admit, and quite keen to stay, too!


 
He he! and less likely to get underfoot I'd have thought :giggles:


----------



## Ser

Hi all just thought I'd check in to say our wedding in Cyprus was amazing  it was just the perfect day.  Just been sorting through the 100s of pics to create an album. They're fab and have really captured the emotion and fun of the day.   I will try and upload some soon. 

We're now enjoying the second part of our honeymoon in Northumberland with our pups. We love it here and it's where we got engaged.  

Thanks again for the well wishes I'm literally on cloud 9 and loving being a Mrs!! &#128512;&#128141;&#128157;&#128145;&#128525;


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Hi all just thought I'd check in to say our wedding in Cyprus was amazing  it was just the perfect day.  Just been sorting through the 100s of pics to create an album. They're fab and have really captured the emotion and fun of the day.   I will try and upload some soon.
> 
> We're now enjoying the second part of our honeymoon in Northumberland with our pups. We love it here and it's where we got engaged.
> 
> Thanks again for the well wishes I'm literally on cloud 9 and loving being a Mrs!! &#128512;&#128141;&#128157;&#128145;&#128525;


Welcome home Ser. Your wedding sounds amazing, enjoy Part two of your honeymoon.


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Hi all just thought I'd check in to say our wedding in Cyprus was amazing  it was just the perfect day.  Just been sorting through the 100s of pics to create an album. They're fab and have really captured the emotion and fun of the day.   I will try and upload some soon.
> 
> We're now enjoying the second part of our honeymoon in Northumberland with our pups. We love it here and it's where we got engaged.
> 
> Thanks again for the well wishes I'm literally on cloud 9 and loving being a Mrs!! &#128512;&#128141;&#128157;&#128145;&#128525;



Sounds wonderful, happy times x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Welcome home Ser. Glad it was perfect.. Photos would be good soon


----------



## Sunfeather

Ser said:


> Hi all just thought I'd check in to say our wedding in Cyprus was amazing  it was just the perfect day.  Just been sorting through the 100s of pics to create an album. They're fab and have really captured the emotion and fun of the day.   I will try and upload some soon.
> 
> We're now enjoying the second part of our honeymoon in Northumberland with our pups. We love it here and it's where we got engaged.
> 
> Thanks again for the well wishes I'm literally on cloud 9 and loving being a Mrs!! &#128512;&#128141;&#128157;&#128145;&#128525;



Happy Honeymoon Mrs. &#128521;


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Welcome home Ser. Your wedding sounds amazing, enjoy Part two of your honeymoon.











Pessie said:


> Sounds wonderful, happy times x











Ukpandagirl said:


> Welcome home Ser. Glad it was perfect.. Photos would be good soon











Sunfeather said:


> Happy Honeymoon Mrs. &#128521;



Thanks everyone.  I'm currently sat enjoying a glass of wine with my baby girl (pup) on my lap looking out at an amazing view. While my husband cooks us steak for tea. Bliss


----------



## Skater

Congrats Ser! Glad it all went well


----------



## Izzy48

Congrats and best wishes for you and your husband for a lifetime together!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Hi all just thought I'd check in to say our wedding in Cyprus was amazing  it was just the perfect day.  Just been sorting through the 100s of pics to create an album. They're fab and have really captured the emotion and fun of the day.   I will try and upload some soon.
> 
> We're now enjoying the second part of our honeymoon in Northumberland with our pups. We love it here and it's where we got engaged.
> 
> Thanks again for the well wishes I'm literally on cloud 9 and loving being a Mrs!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



So happy for you both, dear Ser, and looking forward to seeing some pics in due course!  Wishing you both a lifetime of happiness!  &#128144;

Enjoy Northumberland - it's a gorgeous part of the country and so many wide beaches that it's dog heaven! &#128062;


----------



## Mayfly285

Patriotic pavlova for tea, ably assisted by DD, aged 9, who got a bit carried away with the blueberries!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Patriotic pavlova for tea, ably assisted by DD, aged 9, who got a bit carried away with the blueberries!



Oooh I could just eat a piece!  Looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Patriotic pavlova for tea, ably assisted by DD, aged 9, who got a bit carried away with the blueberries!


Ooooh, yummy! I just adore pavlova, but it's nearly impossible to find in the U.S.

DD did a wonderful job, and you can tell her from me that there is no such thing as "too many" blueberries!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Patriotic pavlova for tea, ably assisted by DD, aged 9, who got a bit carried away with the blueberries!


Oh wow mayfly. I would love a slice (huge chunk) of that pavlova, it looks delicious.


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Oooh I could just eat a piece!  Looks absolutely gorgeous



I did, and it was!! &#9786;&#65039;



ElainePG said:


> Ooooh, yummy! I just adore pavlova, but it's nearly impossible to find in the U.S.
> 
> DD did a wonderful job, and you can tell her from me that there is no such thing as "too many" blueberries!



Hee hee!! It's sooo easy to make!  Delia Smith is my Queen of Cooking and her pavlova base is easy beyond belief!  Whisk up three egg whites, gradually whisk in 6oz (I think) of caster sugar and bake on a very low heat for one hour.  Leave in the warm oven overnight for added deliciousness!  Top with whipped cream (we add a little icing sugar to it!) and fruit of your choice! 



NY2005 said:


> Oh wow mayfly. I would love a slice (huge chunk) of that pavlova, it looks delicious.



I'd love to send you some!  So much for my "sugar free" policy - I had a rather hefty helping myself ... &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I did, and it was!! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee!! It's sooo easy to make!  Delia Smith is my Queen of Cooking and her pavlova base is easy beyond belief!  Whisk up three egg whites, gradually whisk in 6oz (I think) of caster sugar and bake on a very low heat for one hour.  Leave in the warm oven overnight for added deliciousness!  Top with whipped cream (we add a little icing sugar to it!) and fruit of your choice!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to send you some!  So much for my "sugar free" policy - I had a rather hefty helping myself ... &#9786;&#65039;


I've had a healthy tea so I would allowed


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Ooooh, yummy! I just adore pavlova, but it's nearly impossible to find in the U.S.
> 
> DD did a wonderful job, and you can tell her from me that there is no such thing as "too many" blueberries!



Which bag is in your avatar, Elaine?  She's rather gorgeous!!  I'm guessing a Bays of some variety, but not sure which!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Which bag is in your avatar, Elaine?  She's rather gorgeous!!  I'm guessing a Bays of some variety, but not sure which!


You're quite right, Mayfly! It's the small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I got her last spring, and oh, my, such a lovely bag to carry! Here's a larger picture, so you can see her in all her glory (the bag, that is... not me!)

What I especially love about the bag is how lightweight it is. I don't know if it's the type of leather, or the overall design of the bag, but next year... if they still make it... I plan to test one in oak NVT. I don't have an oak bag in my Mulberry collection, and it's such a classic color I think I really should.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> You're quite right, Mayfly! It's the small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I got her last spring, and oh, my, such a lovely bag to carry! Here's a larger picture, so you can see her in all her glory (the bag, that is... not me!)
> 
> What I especially love about the bag is how lightweight it is. I don't know if it's the type of leather, or the overall design of the bag, but next year... if they still make it... I plan to test one in oak NVT. I don't have an oak bag in my Mulberry collection, and it's such a classic color I think I really should.



Thank you for the large photo, Elaine; she looks fantastic on you!  She's such a classic colour and style and she fits you so well, too!  How is she lined?  How do you organise your things in the pockets, etc?  I know what you mean about needing something lightweight; I adore my Bayswaters but I feel as though they're too bulky and large for everyday use ...  They definitely spend more time in their dust bags than out of them.  That said, whenever I see someone carrying one (usually oak!) I always think how lovely they look!

Every classy lady needs an oak Mulberry; looking forward to seeing you with yours! &#128521;


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for the large photo, Elaine; she looks fantastic on you!  She's such a classic colour and style and she fits you so well, too!  *How is she lined?  How do you organise your things in the pockets, etc? * I know what you mean about needing something lightweight; I adore my Bayswaters but I feel as though they're too bulky and large for everyday use ...  They definitely spend more time in their dust bags than out of them.  That said, whenever I see someone carrying one (usually oak!) I always think how lovely they look!
> 
> Every classy lady needs an oak Mulberry; looking forward to seeing you with yours! &#128521;



Thank you for the nice compliment, Mayfly! 

The lining is dark brown fabric... possibly canvas. It doesn't have the "mulberry tree" print on it, as my Lexy does, which I think is a shame, but the advantage is that it is quite lightweight, does not show dirt (not that I put anything dirty into my bags, but you know what I mean!) and is not heavy.

As for organization: let's work from the front of the bag to the back, shall we? The outside compartment, with the turnlock, holds my phone. The compartment behind that, which is zippered, holds two little pouches (one for a bit of makeup, the other for meds). The open compartment, behind that, holds tissues, my eyeglass cleaning cloth, my collapsible fan, occasionally my iPad Mini, and any receipts I happen to collect during the day. Finally, the zipped compartment closest to my hip holds my wallet and keys.

I do hope they still make the oak D-Z next spring, which is when I plan to visit the Mulberry boutique. I agree with you that an oak Mulberry really needs to be in my collection, and thank you for calling me a "classy lady"... I do try!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the nice compliment, Mayfly!
> 
> The lining is dark brown fabric... possibly canvas. It doesn't have the "mulberry tree" print on it, as my Lexy does, which I think is a shame, but the advantage is that it is quite lightweight, does not show dirt (not that I put anything dirty into my bags, but you know what I mean!) and is not heavy.
> 
> As for organization: let's work from the front of the bag to the back, shall we? The outside compartment, with the turnlock, holds my phone. The compartment behind that, which is zippered, holds two little pouches (one for a bit of makeup, the other for meds). The open compartment, behind that, holds tissues, my eyeglass cleaning cloth, my collapsible fan, occasionally my iPad Mini, and any receipts I happen to collect during the day. Finally, the zipped compartment closest to my hip holds my wallet and keys.
> 
> I do hope they still make the oak D-Z next spring, which is when I plan to visit the Mulberry boutique. I agree with you that an oak Mulberry really needs to be in my collection, and thank you for calling me a "classy lady"... I do try!



You ooze class, Elaine! &#128144; Thank you for your detailed inventory (I feel rather embarrassed for being so nosey now, but I like to get ideas for organising my own things!)  Anya Hindmarch actually has labelled compartments in her version of this bag, right down to "lipstick", "receipts" and "bits and bobs"!!  

My girls are intrigued by your iPhone, btw; is it the 6 or 6+?  I have rather a few oak Mulberry pieces in my collection; I blush to think how many! It's definitely my favourite colour! &#128521;


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> You ooze class, Elaine! &#128144; Thank you for your detailed inventory (I feel rather embarrassed for being so nosey now, but I like to get ideas for organising my own things!)  Anya Hindmarch actually has labelled compartments in her version of this bag, right down to "lipstick", "receipts" and "bits and bobs"!!
> 
> My girls are intrigued by your iPhone, btw; is it the 6 or 6+?  I have rather a few oak Mulberry pieces in my collection; I blush to think how many! It's definitely my favourite colour! &#128521;



I "ooze class"? Really???? You've made my day, Mayfly!!!

I love the idea of a bag with labelled compartments, especially one that says "bits and bobs." I suppose that's what I use the center compartment of my D-Z for, since it's open to the weather and, if the bag tips over, open to the contents falling out! Not so important to lose my collapsible fan, but I sertainly wouldn't put my wallet there, and my iPad is too heavy to fall out.

My iPhone is the 6+, which looks large on me because I'm 5' tall. So it looks larger than it actually is... in DH's hands it looks like an ordinary phone!

You have nothing to blush about with your Oak collection! I'm now becoming very excited at the thought of an Oak bag... I just sent an email to my SA, asking if the Oak Double-Zip was a standard item, and therefore I could wait a few months (until I'm off the sofa ) before making my purchase, or whether it is a special item. I remember what a chore it was for me to find a Mulberry Pink bag last spring, and I certainly don't want to go through that again! Of course, I suppose I could get an Oak bag in a different style, but I have fallen so deeply in love with the small Bayswater Double-Zip that I'd dearly love to own another one.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I "ooze class"? Really???? You've made my day, Mayfly!!!
> 
> I love the idea of a bag with labelled compartments, especially one that says "bits and bobs." I suppose that's what I use the center compartment of my D-Z for, since it's open to the weather and, if the bag tips over, open to the contents falling out! Not so important to lose my collapsible fan, but I sertainly wouldn't put my wallet there, and my iPad is too heavy to fall out.
> 
> My iPhone is the 6+, which looks large on me because I'm 5' tall. So it looks larger than it actually is... in DH's hands it looks like an ordinary phone!
> 
> You have nothing to blush about with your Oak collection! I'm now becoming very excited at the thought of an Oak bag... I just sent an email to my SA, asking if the Oak Double-Zip was a standard item, and therefore I could wait a few months (until I'm off the sofa ) before making my purchase, or whether it is a special item. I remember what a chore it was for me to find a Mulberry Pink bag last spring, and I certainly don't want to go through that again! Of course, I suppose I could get an Oak bag in a different style, but I have fallen so deeply in love with the small Bayswater Double-Zip that I'd dearly love to own another one.



Aha!  The 6+ in action!!  I'm debating whether to upgrade my Android phone to an iPhone and am between the 5S and the 6, atm ... Hmm - more decisions!

My AH is a double zip Ebury, in cream perforated deer leather, which is amazingly soft.  I think I've only carried her once, after DH said she looked like something Miss Marple would carry!  Much as I love Miss M, I don't see her as my style guru just yet!  I'll attach a photo in the morning, so you can judge for yourself and see the multitude of pockets! &#9786;&#65039;

I remember that Mulberry Pink shade very well; Bicester Village was full of it when I returned from a visit to the south coast and stopped off en route home.  DH told me pink "Wasn't my colour", so I left empty handed ... I now see a pattern emerging where DH and bags are concerned! &#128521;

I hope you find your DZ in oak - I have several Mabels in different colours and leathers and they are all very different.  Once you find a bag which works for you, that's that! &#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Aha!  The 6+ in action!!  *I'm debating whether to upgrade my Android phone to an iPhone and am between the 5S and the 6, atm ... Hmm - more decisions!*
> 
> My AH is a double zip Ebury, in cream perforated deer leather, which is amazingly soft.  I think I've only carried her once, after DH said she looked like something Miss Marple would carry!  Much as I love Miss M, I don't see her as my style guru just yet!  I'll attach a photo in the morning, so you can judge for yourself and see the multitude of pockets! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I remember that Mulberry Pink shade very well; Bicester Village was full of it when I returned from a visit to the south coast and stopped off en route home.  DH told me pink "Wasn't my colour", so I left empty handed ... I now see a pattern emerging where DH and bags are concerned! &#128521;
> 
> I hope you find your DZ in oak - I have several Mabels in different colours and leathers and they are all very different.  Once you find a bag which works for you, that's that! &#128516;



I upgraded my 5s to a 6+ last year, and I haven't been sorry for one moment. I find the larger screen MUCH easier to see, and the weight isn't that much greater than the regular 6. Also, I was able to trade in my 5S on the 6+ and get a truly excellent price simply by extending my contract, which I would have wanted to do anyway since it's exactly the plan that DH and I need, so it cost me pennies to upgrade. I can't recommend the 6+ highly enough... I'd say if you can swing it financially, it's at least worth investigating.

DH told you that pink wasn't your color??? Darling, pink is EVERY girl's color! Especially Mulberry Pink, which is, imo, a true "power pink" and not at all a wimpy "baby girl" color. Boo to DH on this one. Oh, and much as I adore Jane Marple, I somehow can't see her carrying her knitting in a Mulberry bag, so boo to DH on two counts.

I assume he approves of Oak??? My DH is all in favor of an Oak bag... anything classically British appeals to him. In fact, HE was actually the one who spotted the picture of my first Mulberry bag: an Alexa in Pheasant Green. "What IS that?" he asked. "It's SO classy! I think it needs to be in your collection." And so it was that I became hooked on Mulberry bags!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I upgraded my 5s to a 6+ last year, and I haven't been sorry for one moment. I find the larger screen MUCH easier to see, and the weight isn't that much greater than the regular 6. Also, I was able to trade in my 5S on the 6+ and get a truly excellent price simply by extending my contract, which I would have wanted to do anyway since it's exactly the plan that DH and I need, so it cost me pennies to upgrade. I can't recommend the 6+ highly enough... I'd say if you can swing it financially, it's at least worth investigating.
> 
> DH told you that pink wasn't your color??? Darling, pink is EVERY girl's color! Especially Mulberry Pink, which is, imo, a true "power pink" and not at all a wimpy "baby girl" color. Boo to DH on this one. Oh, and much as I adore Jane Marple, I somehow can't see her carrying her knitting in a Mulberry bag, so boo to DH on two counts.
> 
> I assume he approves of Oak??? My DH is all in favor of an Oak bag... anything classically British appeals to him. In fact, HE was actually the one who spotted the picture of my first Mulberry bag: an Alexa in Pheasant Green. "What IS that?" he asked. "It's SO classy! I think it needs to be in your collection." And so it was that I became hooked on Mulberry bags!



I have absolutely no pink Mulberry items whatsoever (although I do have a gorgeous early Kate Spade pink "Yoko" tote, bought from the personal collection of a lovely lady on Long Island, which was made in Italy and has the rectangular silver hardware, rather than the round gold hardware).  On that day in Bicester Village, DH also steered me away from a raspberry Bayswater, which I really, really liked ... I wasn't destined to walk out with anything that day - and I still regret that Bayswater sooo much ... &#128546;

You're right in that he does approve of oak; he's a very practical man (he's a farmer) and not one for frivolities, so oak is a solid, honest sort of colour for him.  His comment on my patent sycamore SBS was "It's calf s*** yellow" which has tempered my own opinion of her ever since, even though I still carry her in inclement weather ... Hey ho.  Thank goodness for this forum! &#128512;


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I have absolutely no pink Mulberry items whatsoever (although I do have a gorgeous early Kate Spade pink "Yoko" tote, bought from the personal collection of a lovely lady on Long Island, which was made in Italy and has the rectangular silver hardware, rather than the round gold hardware).  On that day in Bicester Village, DH also steered me away from a raspberry Bayswater, which I really, really liked ... I wasn't destined to walk out with anything that day - and I still regret that Bayswater sooo much ... &#128546;
> 
> You're right in that he does approve of oak; he's a very practical man (he's a farmer) and not one for frivolities, so oak is a solid, honest sort of colour for him.  His comment on my patent sycamore SBS was "It's calf s*** yellow" which has tempered my own opinion of her ever since, even though I still carry her in inclement weather ... Hey ho.  *Thank goodness for this forum!* &#128512;



Thank goodness for this forum indeed! And such a good place to go when we're on the sofa, and can't indulge ourselves in the shops!

Now that you mention it, my DH is less in love with my Mulberry Pink Willow than he is with my Green Pheasant Alexa, my Taupe Bayswater Double-Zip, and my Black Blenheim. 

And yet... just to make things complicated... *he* was the one who steered me towards a Red Valentino clutch bag in a beautiful shade of raspberry, when I was leaning toward either black or grey as going with more outfits. He knew enough to realize that most of my dressy outfits are black, charcoal, or navy, and a raspberry clutch would be a nice pop of color. Pretty good for a man!


----------



## Mayfly285

Enjoying "Elvis vs The Beatles" on Radio 2; 50 classic tracks by each!  Sheer bliss.  I wish the BBC would release a cd ... Absolute Heaven for a rainy Bank Holiday! &#128525;&#127908;


----------



## Slowhand

So disappointed yesterday   On a day out we took a small diversion via  Shepton Mallet ( Not been there for a couple of years ) ..... NO CAKE OR COFFEE !!!


----------



## fawkex

Anyone has Mini Cara bag? Is it comfortable to used as a backpack? 
Please share..


----------



## Whispercrest

fawkex said:


> Anyone has Mini Cara bag? Is it comfortable to used as a backpack?
> Please share..


Hi

I have a Mini Cara in Oxblood, it is a fab bag, so comfortable to wear in backpack mode which I think is 'the only way' to wear it. As a shoulder bag the clips aren't the most comfortable.  It's a good size and once you get used to it being on your back, you'll enjoy the freedom it gives you.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Enjoying "Elvis vs The Beatles" on Radio 2; 50 classic tracks by each!  Sheer bliss.  I wish the BBC would release a cd ... Absolute Heaven for a rainy Bank Holiday! &#128525;&#127908;


That's EXACTLY what I would listen to, Mayfly! You've got great taste in music!


----------



## gypsumrose

New here to Mulberry. I just bought a Petrol Bayswater that was basically new on eBay for a steal! I ought to do a reveal.

I haven't done tpf thing in a few years. Back then I was into Rebecca Minkoff (before she really took off and the leathers went to poop). Before that was Coach.

I have a couple Chanels, but I think my Bayswater is better than those! So classy and quality (at least from what I've seen).


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fawkex said:


> Anyone has Mini Cara bag? Is it comfortable to used as a backpack?
> Please share..



I've got the camo blue Cara in a mini and she's so soft and squishy she's fab on the back!!   mega light and just perfect to carry.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hi!

I'm eyeing the Small Bayswater Satchel and I was wondering if it's really heavy? 
I found out that heavy bags start to hurt my shoulders and neck, and I've read that the Bayswater could be pretty heavy. So would downsizing to the SBS be light enough?


----------



## ElainePG

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Small Bayswater Satchel and I was wondering if it's really heavy?
> I found out that heavy bags start to hurt my shoulders and neck, and I've read that the Bayswater could be pretty heavy. So would downsizing to the SBS be light enough?


Have you considered the small Bayswater Double-Zip? I have it in glossy goat, and it's incredibly lightweight. I have back, neck, and shoulder problems, so I have to be super-careful about the weight of my handbags. (My regular-sized Alexa in wrinkled calf is about the heaviest I can manage.)


----------



## bakeacookie

ElainePG said:


> Have you considered the small Bayswater Double-Zip? I have it in glossy goat, and it's incredibly lightweight. I have back, neck, and shoulder problems, so I have to be super-careful about the weight of my handbags. (My regular-sized Alexa in wrinkled calf is about the heaviest I can manage.)



I haven't, because I liked the flap, but the double zip looks pretty too! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ludmilla

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Small Bayswater Satchel and I was wondering if it's really heavy?
> I found out that heavy bags start to hurt my shoulders and neck, and I've read that the Bayswater could be pretty heavy. So would downsizing to the SBS be light enough?




It depends a bit of the used leather, but all in all I don't think that a SBS is heavier than 900gr/1kg. [emoji4] SBS is a beautiful bag. Maybe take a look at the online consignment stores some of them (NPN) show the weight of the bags they sell.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Small Bayswater Satchel and I was wondering if it's really heavy?
> I found out that heavy bags start to hurt my shoulders and neck, and I've read that the Bayswater could be pretty heavy. So would downsizing to the SBS be light enough?


This thread might help you....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh-366908.html


----------



## Skater

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Small Bayswater Satchel and I was wondering if it's really heavy?
> I found out that heavy bags start to hurt my shoulders and neck, and I've read that the Bayswater could be pretty heavy. So would downsizing to the SBS be light enough?


Hi, I don't think the SBS is heavy - NVT would be the heaviest leather, but there are other leathers and some now have microfibre lining which is pretty unpopular on here due to its faux suede look, but it is lightweight...

If you want a smallish bag that still holds quite a bit, you could look at the small Del Rey (discontinued though, so you'd need to hunt one down) or a regular Tessie satchel...

Good luck!


----------



## bakeacookie

Ludmilla said:


> It depends a bit of the used leather, but all in all I don't think that a SBS is heavier than 900gr/1kg. [emoji4] SBS is a beautiful bag. Maybe take a look at the online consignment stores some of them (NPN) show the weight of the bags they sell.







Mooshooshoo said:


> This thread might help you....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh-366908.html







Skater said:


> Hi, I don't think the SBS is heavy - NVT would be the heaviest leather, but there are other leathers and some now have microfibre lining which is pretty unpopular on here due to its faux suede look, but it is lightweight...
> 
> If you want a smallish bag that still holds quite a bit, you could look at the small Del Rey (discontinued though, so you'd need to hunt one down) or a regular Tessie satchel...
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you all for the information! 

I've converted the weights, that doesn't seem too heavy at all! 

And now I'm looking at other options as well, such as the Tessie and the old small Del Ray. Thank you!


----------



## flyvetjo

Slowhand said:


> So disappointed yesterday   On a day out we took a small diversion via  Shepton Mallet ( Not been there for a couple of years ) ..... NO CAKE OR COFFEE !!!



Seriously???? Has the cafe bit gone????


----------



## EmilyA28

Hi everyone. Could you please take a look at this bag and tell me your thought? I'm a little concerned over the dust bag. I've also asked for more pics. Waiting to hear back. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Antony-Small-Black-natural-leather-/331641661076?nav=SEARCH
Thanks in advance. EmilyA


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EmilyA28 said:


> Hi everyone. Could you please take a look at this bag and tell me your thought? I'm a little concerned over the dust bag. I've also asked for more pics. Waiting to hear back. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Antony-Small-Black-natural-leather-/331641661076?nav=SEARCH
> Thanks in advance. EmilyA



If you want it authenticated my love you need to post as per the first message with instructions in the authenticate page which is in the shopping thread.. Third thread down in the main section above.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

Or use the thread above. X


----------



## Slowhand

flyvetjo said:


> Seriously???? Has the cafe bit gone????


Yup  Sadly things just aren't the same anymore in the Mulberry world .


----------



## aerinha

I would like to thank everyone at this board for being rational human beings.  Sadly that is not the case across the internet.  

I belong to a Disney website and in the last two weeks have had a man I have never shared a single post with ask me to split a room with him and when I didn't respond, prompt me for an answer like "no way" wouldn't be the only response to sharing a room with a stranger who randomly messaged you; then today I got "points" because I told someone she was being dramatic for saying stepping on glass was tragic and a reason to automatically get a new room because glass, according to her, can never be properly cleaned up.  So she reported me (definition of dramatic) for calling her dramatic.  They classify it as a personaly attack.  Good thing I didn't call her stark raving nuts she might have gotten me banned.  Guess I should have turned in Mr. Proposition.  But since all he wanted was for me to foot the cost of his trip with "no expectations", telling a mod he was at best a mooch and at worst a potential serial killer might have been another persoanl attack :weird:

So thank you all for all our chats and posts that are drama free


----------



## violeturq

Has anyone had any security issues with Mitzy East West hobo (or similar styles)?

As the bag only has one magnetic snap on the top, I was wondering how safe it is from pickpockets in busy places such as airports, or even city centre shopping.

Anyone got any thoughts on bag security? (Such as "You're just paranoid" lol! )

Elle


----------



## Sunfeather

violeturq said:


> Has anyone had any security issues with Mitzy East West hobo (or similar styles)?
> 
> As the bag only has one magnetic snap on the top, I was wondering how safe it is from pickpockets in busy places such as airports, or even city centre shopping.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on bag security? (Such as "You're just paranoid" lol! )
> 
> Elle



That's why I buy bags with zipper. A bag with only a magnetic snap makes me crazy &#128533;


----------



## violeturq

Sunfeather said:


> That's why I buy bags with zipper. A bag with only a magnetic snap makes me crazy &#128533;


That's what I've always thought, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on some nice bags and just worrying too much!


----------



## Sunfeather

violeturq said:


> That's what I've always thought, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on some nice bags and just worrying too much!



I had a LV Neverfull....I made a scarf every time on the bag to make sure that nobody can put hands in the bag.
It makes me so crazy that I sold the LV Neverfull. Some of you will laughing about me &#128522;


----------



## wulie

violeturq said:


> That's what I've always thought, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on some nice bags and just worrying too much!



If you are a dab hand with a needle & thread it's possible to sew in a zip just at the top of the cotton lining of a mitzy    I've done it (more than once!), using zips with chunky-ish plastic teeth so you don't scratch your hand every time you reach into the bag.
I've not owned a East-West version, but I can understand how you wouldn't be too keen on using an open top bag in crowded areas. We might be missing some lovely bags, but you're not alone! 
(An alternative might be to look for a bag liner with a zip top)


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Slowhand said:


> Yup  Sadly things just aren't the same anymore in the Mulberry world .




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT - no café!  no scones!


Good grief, I need a lie down!


E xxx


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Slowhand said:


> So disappointed yesterday   On a day out we took a small diversion via  Shepton Mallet ( Not been there for a couple of years ) ..... NO CAKE OR COFFEE !!!




Simply horrific - do you need counselling hun - I do on hearing this news!


----------



## violeturq

wulie said:


> If you are a dab hand with a needle & thread it's possible to sew in a zip just at the top of the cotton lining of a mitzy    I've done it (more than once!), using zips with chunky-ish plastic teeth so you don't scratch your hand every time you reach into the bag.
> I've not owned a East-West version, but I can understand how you wouldn't be too keen on using an open top bag in crowded areas. We might be missing some lovely bags, but you're not alone!
> (An alternative might be to look for a bag liner with a zip top)


Thanks for that idea. Yes I could easily put a zip pocket in, or even make a zipped liner (Actually I used to design and sell handmade leather bags and belts, and still have all my leatherwork tools, so could even attach more clasps or snaps).
But... personally, I feel we shouldn't have to do that on such expensive items. &#65532; 

Maybe the Mulberry designers are so wealthy they travel everywhere in chauffeur driven cars and have personal shoppers to do their shopping, lol!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone!  I am trying to complete my humble Mulberry collection.  Currently I have 3 (Bayswater in Orange, Mini Bays in Oxblood n Alexa Panel in Evergreen).  I really regret I didn't get my regular Bayswater in Oak!  So now I'm considering to sell my Orange bays to get in it Oak....OR....buy Bays double zip in Oak.  Does Bays double zip comes in Oak? 

And to complete my humble collection, I'm thinking of getting a clutch/pouch as well.  What is your fav clutch from Mulberry? [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone!  I am trying to complete my humble Mulberry collection.  Currently I have 3 (Bayswater in Orange, Mini Bays in Oxblood n Alexa Panel in Evergreen).  I really regret I didn't get my regular Bayswater in Oak!  So now I'm considering to sell my Orange bays to get in it Oak....OR....buy Bays double zip in Oak.  Does Bays double zip comes in Oak?
> 
> And to complete my humble collection, I'm thinking of getting a clutch/pouch as well.  What is your fav clutch from Mulberry? [emoji16][emoji16]



To answer ?:
1) yes it does: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-blissful-bayswater-double-zip-club-907468-4.html
2) bayswater clutch wallet

Hope helps.


----------



## remainsilly

Slowhand said:


> Yup  Sadly things just aren't the same anymore in the Mulberry world .



Hmmm.
Mulberry store makes me cappuccinos & coffee.
Plus gives bottle of water to take along, when I leave.

Honestly, man in my life links mulb visits to free cappuccino--so loves brand.
He's never approved of chanel store not feeding him.


----------



## CPrincessUK

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone!  I am trying to complete my humble Mulberry collection.  Currently I have 3 (Bayswater in Orange, Mini Bays in Oxblood n Alexa Panel in Evergreen).  I really regret I didn't get my regular Bayswater in Oak!  So now I'm considering to sell my Orange bays to get in it Oak....OR....buy Bays double zip in Oak.  Does Bays double zip comes in Oak?
> 
> And to complete my humble collection, I'm thinking of getting a clutch/pouch as well.  What is your fav clutch from Mulberry? [emoji16][emoji16]



Orange bays is lovely and yes they do the double zip in oak. It would be a lovely addition to your family.


----------



## Ser

Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)


----------



## LoupyLou

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)



Wow! There is nothing I don't love about these photos. Dress, shoes, flowers, cake, rings are all perfect!

Congratulations, may you both be very happy and may many Mulberry bags feature in anniversary presents


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)


Stunning Ser, I especially love your dress, it's beautiful.,I hope you are enjoying married life


----------



## LoupyLou

Slowhand said:


> So disappointed yesterday   On a day out we took a small diversion via  Shepton Mallet ( Not been there for a couple of years ) ..... NO CAKE OR COFFEE !!!



They used to have cake and coffee??? 

How did you ever leave?


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)



Your dress is exquisite x


----------



## Ser

LoupyLou said:


> Wow! There is nothing I don't love about these photos. Dress, shoes, flowers, cake, rings are all perfect!
> 
> Congratulations, may you both be very happy and may many Mulberry bags feature in anniversary presents



Aww thank you  I love my wedding ring. It has 10 princess cut diamonds to match my 5 princess cut diamonds in my engagement. They sit perfectly together and are soo sparkly. I keep looking at them and thinking about our special day   






NY2005 said:


> Stunning Ser, I especially love your dress, it's beautiful.,I hope you are enjoying married life






Thank you  I'm loving being a Mrs just getting used to the new name 




Pessie said:


> Your dress is exquisite x



Thank you I love it. And as it's not actually a wedding dress I could wear it again....just need an event!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)



Beautiful! I am celebrating 8 yrs of marriage today. You will treasure the memories of that day


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)


Oh. How. Incredibly. ROMANTIC!!!

May you always be as happy as you are today. 
(And yes, it is possible. The Hubster & I have been married 37 years, and even more in love than we were on our wedding day.)


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful! I am celebrating 8 yrs of marriage today. You will treasure the memories of that day



Congratulations on 8 years.  It really was the most wonderful perfect day. Worth all the planning and some stress!! We get our album on Friday I can't wait!! We've already seen a draft of it and it looks amazing!!


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Oh. How. Incredibly. ROMANTIC!!!
> 
> May you always be as happy as you are today.
> (And yes, it is possible. The Hubster & I have been married 37 years, and even more in love than we were on our wedding day.)



Oh thank you ElainePG  37 years wow that's fantastic!!


----------



## casseyelsie

remainsilly said:


> To answer ?:
> 
> 1) yes it does: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-blissful-bayswater-double-zip-club-907468-4.html
> 
> 2) bayswater clutch wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Hope helps.



Yes.  Thanks so much, remainsilly 



CPrincessUK said:


> Orange bays is lovely and yes they do the double zip in oak. It would be a lovely addition to your family.




Thanks a lot CPrincessUK


----------



## casseyelsie

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)




Congrats on your wedding, Ser!! [emoji483] Such lovely pics.  Wish u all the joy of being marred [emoji4]


----------



## Ser

casseyelsie said:


> Congrats on your wedding, Ser!! [emoji483] Such lovely pics.  Wish u all the joy of being marred [emoji4]



Thank you


----------



## Sunfeather

Hi Mrs. &#128522; Looks all stunning!!!!!! &#128525;


----------



## Slowhand

Mulberry Ellie said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT - no café!  no scones!
> 
> 
> Good grief, I need a lie down!
> 
> 
> E xxx


I wandered around like a right idiot totally lost ... thinking that if I walked long enough it would appear !


----------



## Slowhand

LoupyLou said:


> They used to have cake and coffee???
> 
> How did you ever leave?


It was wonderful - great quality cakes & coffee too . A big part of the day out


----------



## Slowhand

Wow Ser - what stunning pics of your wonderful day .Huge congratulations to you you both .


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Ser

Slowhand said:


> Wow Ser - what stunning pics of your wonderful day .Huge congratulations to you you both .



Thank you 







Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely lovely!



Thank you


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)


Gorgeous dress and lovely photographs, thank you for sharing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ser

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous dress and lovely photographs, thank you for sharing &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you Mooshoo


----------



## TKM69

BLee19x said:


> Hey guys, has anyone heard of an Instagram account/Facebook page called "addicted to handbags"? Meaning has anyone dealt with them before?




Hi, I was also searching for any information on this consigner? is the business legit and has anyone any experiences with them please?


----------



## youngster

Gorgeous pictures, Ser!  Thank you so much for sharing. I loved seeing them.


----------



## lala234

Ladies! can you help me? I am toying on getting an alexa but i dont know if it would suit me and obvioulsy the ideal thing would be buy try and if not sell but its a bit too much hassle. I would defintly get the medium one! how do you wear yours? my current bag collection is daria clutch, tessie tote, large willow and medium lily i did have a bays but i got rid of as it was not too my liking the style etc x


----------



## ElainePG

lala234 said:


> Ladies! can you help me? I am toying on getting an alexa but i dont know if it would suit me and obvioulsy the ideal thing would be buy try and if not sell but its a bit too much hassle. I would defintly get the medium one! how do you wear yours? my current bag collection is daria clutch, tessie tote, large willow and medium lily i did have a bays but i got rid of as it was not too my liking the style etc x


I wear mine crossbody, and adore it. I have the medium size, which is perfect for me because I'm short (5' exactly in my bare feet :giggles. The one thing that isn't perfect about the Alexa, IMO, is that it's a tiny bit difficult to snap the straps closed. But I've gotten used to it over time.


----------



## Ser

youngster said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Ser!  Thank you so much for sharing. I loved seeing them.



Thank you


----------



## Ser

Well, our wedding album arrived yesterday and it's stunning.&#10084; It's amazing what they've done with the photos, e.g making my sparkly dress the background on one page. &#128515; The only thing is, it makes me a little sad that it's all over!! At least I have our Dvd and album to help relive the magical day. &#9786;&#9786;

I think I may need to focus on a mulberry treat now....


----------



## Pessie

I just upgraded to windows 10, first of all I couldn't get outlook email to work, I must've re-set everything at least 5 times and then everything else stopped working, no internet, no nothing    Urghh hate this stuff :rain:  have spent the afternoon googling "windows 10 killed my laptop" on the iPad.
Got so mad I switched off and threw the computer across the sofa (with some force I might say)............and now.....its all working!?!  Top tech tip from me to you x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> I just upgraded to windows 10, first of all I couldn't get outlook email to work, I must've re-set everything at least 5 times and then everything else stopped working, no internet, no nothing    Urghh hate this stuff :rain:  have spent the afternoon googling "windows 10 killed my laptop" on the iPad.
> Got so mad I switched off and threw the computer across the sofa (with some force I might say)............and now.....its all working!?!  Top tech tip from me to you x



 techno wizard pessie. Love it. Glad it's sorted now  x


----------



## elvisfan4life

TKM69 said:


> Hi, I was also searching for any information on this consigner? is the business legit and has anyone any experiences with them please?



Run by jade mcclaren...from facebook lovely lady....jade is a chartered accountant and tax advisor so all above board and perfectly legit!!! Have not bought from her but have had lots of chats about bags and work!!!,


----------



## g41girl

Ser said:


> Hi all just a few pics from our perfect wedding. Sorry none of us but I've included one of my gorgeous sparkly dress (I'd wear it every day if I could!!)




Gorgeous photos. Wishing you all the best !


----------



## Ser

g41girl said:


> Gorgeous photos. Wishing you all the best !



Thank you


----------



## JinxC

elvisfan4life said:


> Run by jade mcclaren...from facebook lovely lady....jade is a chartered accountant and tax advisor so all above board and perfectly legit!!! Have not bought from her but have had lots of chats about bags and work!!!,


I've bought two bags from Jade and been very happy


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pessie said:


> I just upgraded to windows 10, first of all I couldn't get outlook email to work, I must've re-set everything at least 5 times and then everything else stopped working, no internet, no nothing    Urghh hate this stuff :rain:  have spent the afternoon googling "windows 10 killed my laptop" on the iPad.
> Got so mad I switched off and threw the computer across the sofa (with some force I might say)............and now.....its all working!?!  Top tech tip from me to you x


Pessie you sound like someone after my own heart, having once decided to jailbreak my phone and iPad and inducing the blue screen of death in both! I had to ring a techy friend to talk me (at length) through how to resuscitate them. I'm a great fan of the turn off then turn on again method, but the flinging across the sofa with force may well be added to my repertoire!


----------



## Goflgators352

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm totally lost. 
I purchased a Mulberry alexa bag in color hibiscus from Gilt and I received it today. 
Everything looks good except the inner stamped logo does not have a tree but it has "Mulberry" stamped. Does this mean it is a counterfeit? Otherwise the quality and stitchs look good. Please help me!


----------



## Sunfeather

Hi, welcome here! &#128150;
I bought in Summer a Alexa in the Outlet. On the leather sign is "only" Mulberry stamped.
Take a look at the Mulb website (at the Alexa's) &#128521;


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Heard over BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p032rmcs

Mulberry targeted over workers' rights
World Business Report


----------



## Whispercrest

Hill and Friends is live, what do we all think?
  or


----------



## Sunfeather

Whispercrest said:


> Hill and Friends is live, what do we all think?
> or



I am disappointed....looks like Mulb copies! &#128533; The prices, so I think, are for a new label..high.


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

I am sorry but this does not look good.  IMHO The design is reminiscent of a Birkin.  The big lock is not pretty.   I was hoping for more originality...maybe they have other designs but this one is a disappointment.


----------



## Ser

Just sorting through all our wedding gifts and keepsakes and came across this lovely heart plaque. Just love it, so true and words to remember!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Izzy48

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Heard over BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p032rmcs
> 
> Mulberry targeted over workers' rights
> World Business Report



Does anyone think this will have an impact on Mulberry in the UK? Probably not in the US as Mulberry just isn't that well known.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone think this will have an impact on Mulberry in the UK? Probably not in the US as Mulberry just isn't that well known.


Infinitely possible, certainly not what would be expected from a company such as Mulberry...

http://www.labourbehindthelabel.org...nd-mulberry-failing-to-respect-workers-rights

http://www.westerndailypress.co.uk/...rkers-rights/story-27820158-detail/story.html

https://www.cleanclothes.org/news/p...ed-for-worker-exploitation-at-turkish-factory


----------



## GoStanford

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone think this will have an impact on Mulberry in the UK? Probably not in the US as Mulberry just isn't that well known.



Well, die-hard shoppers in the US will know and will think twice (including me).  In fact, my spouse suggested even prior to my last purchase (Mulberry but made in Italy) that I stick with the bags that are Made in England.  It's not clear to me what the "made in" label means any more, as I keep reading that it varies depending on where the components are from, where the hardware is from, where it is assembled, etc.  

This is a challenge of contracting with an overseas factory, and I will be reading more to learn about the situation.


----------



## jp23

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone think this will have an impact on Mulberry in the UK? Probably not in the US as Mulberry just isn't that well known.




I think this will matter, certainly leaves an unpleasant taste in my mouth. Especially with its growing popularity here in the states I don't think this is the kind of press they need, and really there's no need for it


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I think this will matter, certainly leaves an unpleasant taste in my mouth. Especially with its growing popularity here in the states I don't think this is the kind of press they need, and really there's no need for it



I agree JP. It's not great press for them at a time when sales have fallen, quality has been compromised over price and key brand supporters are watching a heritage name being dismantled and aimed at the wrong market (Imo).  

I will say that the biker bag is the most ridiculous design ever. It's a doorstop on a chain.  I digress.

The other problem they have is the amount of fake bags made in Turkey. It's really bad. My friends girlfriend prides herself on buying new fake Mulberry stuff every holiday they have there high.  This upsets me on many levels as I despise the fake handbag market. Thing is some of the fakes are actually very good copies and hard to tell they're fake. Surely they should sort this out too as this 'fake' industry isn't doing their reputation any good either.  

I bet Johnny didn't think his new creative home would be in such a ropey condition.  He's got a lot of work to do to change this brand around now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> I agree JP. It's not great press for them at a time when sales have fallen, quality has been compromised over price and key brand supporters are watching a heritage name being dismantled and aimed at the wrong market (Imo).
> 
> I will say that the biker bag is the most ridiculous design ever. It's a doorstop on a chain.  I digress.
> 
> The other problem they have is the amount of fake bags made in Turkey. It's really bad. My friends girlfriend prides herself on buying new fake Mulberry stuff every holiday they have there high.  This upsets me on many levels as I despise the fake handbag market. Thing is some of the fakes are actually very good copies and hard to tell they're fake. Surely they should sort this out too as this 'fake' industry isn't doing their reputation any good either.
> 
> I bet Johnny didn't think his new creative home would be in such a ropey condition.  He's got a lot of work to do to change this brand around now.






We have had the made in england debate many times and i always get shot down for wanting mulberry to be made in england..yes im sure quality is as good elsewhere but when they started making in turkey the fakes started...well are they fake? probably made in the same factory..says it all to me!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

That's really a shame. You would think a brand like Mulberry knows better than this. But I guess that's what outsourcing is all about: trying to avoid a certain work standard in order to produce cheaper. I think at least high end brands should ensure fair working conditions...


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> We have had the made in england debate many times and i always get shot down for wanting mulberry to be made in england..yes im sure quality is as good elsewhere but when they started making in turkey the fakes started...well are they fake? probably made in the same factory..says it all to me!!!!




I've always been with you, elvis; Mulberry = English brand = Made in England.  A no brainer, really, and what the Cara bags proudly shout from their base.  Start outsourcing and the troubles begin ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I've always been with you, elvis; Mulberry = English brand = Made in England.  A no brainer, really, and what the Cara bags proudly shout from their base.  *Start outsourcing and the troubles begin ...*



This is so true on so many levels.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

I think a Mulberry with a "Made In England" label is more valuable than one made elsewhere. Not from a re-sale point of view, but I think it adds to the authenticity of the brand itself. You think of Paris when you think of Louis Vuitton. By the same token, for me, Mulberry = Made In England.

Some of mine are made elsewhere, some have the "England" label. But there's something about the Made In England label that just does it for me. So glad my Bays was MIE - that's one I didn't want coming from anywhere else. Silly I suppose, but there you go....................


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> I agree JP. It's not great press for them at a time when sales have fallen, quality has been compromised over price and key brand supporters are watching a heritage name being dismantled and aimed at the wrong market (Imo).
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that the biker bag is the most ridiculous design ever. It's a doorstop on a chain.  I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> The other problem they have is the amount of fake bags made in Turkey. It's really bad. My friends girlfriend prides herself on buying new fake Mulberry stuff every holiday they have there high.  This upsets me on many levels as I despise the fake handbag market. Thing is some of the fakes are actually very good copies and hard to tell they're fake. Surely they should sort this out too as this 'fake' industry isn't doing their reputation any good either.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Johnny didn't think his new creative home would be in such a ropey condition.  He's got a lot of work to do to change this brand around now.




Yeah he's going to have to work some miracles to make this all forgotten. In the video they say it's not directly mulberry's fault that it's the owners of the factory BUT mulberry shouldn't be giving business to them if they aren't treating their employees right. PERIOD. It makes me a little peeved is its like what am I paying for then? I saw a lot of fake mulberry when I was in China none were very good expect maybe an oak bays or lily every here and there. The accessories with the mulberry badges were super popular there there too but not well faked IMO. 


Your friends girlfriend is stupid. LOL sorry to be so blunt but with the prices of multiple good fakes you could probably buy a preloved authentic piece. Also buying fakes is so silly to me, there are TONS of up and coming designers who offer amazing pieces below luxury price, why pretend when you have something you don't when you could still be so stylish? It just makes it seem as though they are using designer bags as a fashion crutch lol. Also those bags are only worth what she is willing to spend because they aren't going to have any resale value and when I buy bags I treat them very much like an investment.


----------



## jp23

WaitingToRetire said:


> I think a Mulberry with a "Made In England" label is more valuable than one made elsewhere. Not from a re-sale point of view, but I think it adds to the authenticity of the brand itself. You think of Paris when you think of Louis Vuitton. By the same token, for me, Mulberry = Made In England.
> 
> Some of mine are made elsewhere, some have the "England" label. But there's something about the Made In England label that just does it for me. So glad my Bays was MIE - that's one I didn't want coming from anywhere else. Silly I suppose, but there you go....................




Actually LV tags now state "made in Paris with imported materials" they may have changed it but it was a huge mess people were very upset because it seemed as though they were importing cheaper materials from elsewhere and just assembling the bags in their Paris factories. So that's a perfect example of how where thing are made in is super important to participants in the luxury handbag world. 

But TBH I when it comes down to it I don't care where it's been made as long as it's made somewhere where people are treated fairly, human rights should definitely be covered when we are paying so much for something. But made in England is always nice, because that's the brands heritage and not just a little piece of it, it's like the WHOLE brands image almost lol! Kinda misleading to have it not made in England right?


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to Moo for the articles concerning the Mulberry situation overseas. Very discouraging. I decided earlier this year I will make no more purchases from Mulberry not made in England. The only exception is the double zip made in Italy. However, it is discouraging to read about Mulberry's approach in Turkey. Perhaps Mulberry needs to re-evaluate their corporate decisions. What is most important is the workers are treated fairly and paid fairly. We probably would be shocked if we knew the conditions of many factories of some of our favorite brands.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> I've always been with you, elvis; Mulberry = English brand = Made in England.  A no brainer, really, and what the Cara bags proudly shout from their base.  Start outsourcing and the troubles begin ...



Totally agree with you and Elvis!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yeah he's going to have to work some miracles to make this all forgotten. In the video they say it's not directly mulberry's fault that it's the owners of the factory BUT mulberry shouldn't be giving business to them if they aren't treating their employees right. PERIOD. It makes me a little peeved is its like what am I paying for then? I saw a lot of fake mulberry when I was in China none were very good expect maybe an oak bays or lily every here and there. The accessories with the mulberry badges were super popular there there too but not well faked IMO.
> 
> 
> Your friends girlfriend is stupid. LOL sorry to be so blunt but with the prices of multiple good fakes you could probably buy a preloved authentic piece. Also buying fakes is so silly to me, there are TONS of up and coming designers who offer amazing pieces below luxury price, why pretend when you have something you don't when you could still be so stylish? It just makes it seem as though they are using designer bags as a fashion crutch lol. Also those bags are only worth what she is willing to spend because they aren't going to have any resale value and when I buy bags I treat them very much like an investment.



Oh god don't apologise JP I totally agree. She even tried to have an argument with me about why buying a fake was ok. I laughed at her as I said you're buying substandard goods at quite a high price and anyone who knows their mulberry knows (most of the time) it's a fake.I then got a lecture about wasting my money on bags that I won't bore you with but it made me chuckle and bristle all at the same time. She still thinks her fake purse is cool which makes me think she's sad really.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh god don't apologise JP I totally agree. She even tried to have an argument with me about why buying a fake was ok. I laughed at her as I said you're buying substandard goods at quite a high price and anyone who knows their mulberry knows (most of the time) it's a fake.I then got a lecture about wasting my money on bags that I won't bore you with but it made me chuckle and bristle all at the same time. She still thinks her fake purse is cool which makes me think she's sad really.


Some people love a fake don't they! A good friend of mine, a consultant in a hospital with many an educational certificate to her name, purchased two on a holiday in Turkey last year. She told me they were approx £130 for the two and seemed pleased with her fake bargains!!! I agree with you JP, there are many other options available where you can have a very nice handbag or accessory which is much more exclusive and at a reasonable cost. I just don't think some people 'get' it!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Some people love a fake don't they! A good friend of mine, a consultant in a hospital with many an educational certificate to her name, purchased two on a holiday in Turkey last year. She told me they were approx £130 for the two and seemed pleased with her fake bargains!!! I agree with you JP, there are many other options available where you can have a very nice handbag or accessory which is much more exclusive and at a reasonable cost. I just don't think some people 'get' it!!



I think you're right on this one. She just doesn't get it at all.   my mates girlfriend, not JP lol


----------



## Ludmilla

I think some fake lovers are pure status seekers. They don't love the brand or the style. Very strange, imo.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> I think some fake lovers are pure status seekers. They don't love the brand or the style. Very strange, imo.



If wish someone could explain how this works in real terms as I have never understood it. I'd love a birkin but I'm never going to own one as I can't justify that kind of money on a bag but it doesn't stop me loving them.

I saw my fist Hermes out and about on holiday in Jersey and the bag was stunning. I smiled at the lady carrying it and she eyed up my cara and smiled back. It was a nice passing. I felt like there was mutual appreciation of each other's bags. Maybe I'm just sad, but I don't get fakes. Period.


----------



## Sammiantha

Ukpandagirl said:


> If wish someone could explain how this works in real terms as I have never understood it. I'd love a birkin but I'm never going to own one as I can't justify that kind of money on a bag but it doesn't stop me loving them.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw my fist Hermes out and about on holiday in Jersey and the bag was stunning. I smiled at the lady carrying it and she eyed up my cara and smiled back. It was a nice passing. I felt like there was mutual appreciation of each other's bags. Maybe I'm just sad, but I don't get fakes. Period.




+1 for this! There is nothing like mutual appreciation for a good quality, genuine bag! A true fan will be able to tell anyway - and the quality of fakes can vary hugely, some of the shockers I've seen IRL and on eBay.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to Moo for the articles concerning the Mulberry situation overseas. Very discouraging. I decided earlier this year I will make no more purchases from Mulberry not made in England. The only exception is the double zip made in Italy. However, it is discouraging to read about Mulberry's approach in Turkey. Perhaps Mulberry needs to re-evaluate their corporate decisions. What is most important is the workers are treated fairly and paid fairly. We probably would be shocked if we knew the conditions of many factories of some of our favorite brands.


Statement released by Mulberry:

 "Mulberry is a global British brand, based in Somerset, with a heritage of UK manufacturing. Two factories and 600 craftspeople account for over 50% of annual leather goods production. Additional production is outsourced to long standing 3rd party suppliers.

Mulberry takes very seriously the rights and responsibilities outlined in our Global Sourcing Principles -http://www.mulberry.com/investor-relations/profile/ -  and we expect a very high standard from our suppliers. We regularly conduct 3rd party supplier audits, the most recent audit of SF Leather having been conducted on 16th April 2015 to our satisfaction. In addition, we understand that SF Leather has been the subject of a Turkish government audit which we understand it passed.

We are fully aware that a labour issue has arisen at our supplier SF Leather in Izmir, Turkey. We understand the matter is undergoing a legal process; it is therefore inappropriate for Mulberry to comment on the details of this case, at this stage."


----------



## elvisfan4life

On a lighter note this made me chuckle


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> On a lighter note this made me chuckle


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> On a lighter note this made me chuckle


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> On a lighter note this made me chuckle




[emoji14]


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Statement released by Mulberry:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mulberry is a global British brand, based in Somerset, with a heritage of UK manufacturing. Two factories and 600 craftspeople account for over 50% of annual leather goods production. Additional production is outsourced to long standing 3rd party suppliers.
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry takes very seriously the rights and responsibilities outlined in our Global Sourcing Principles -http://www.mulberry.com/investor-relations/profile/ -  and we expect a very high standard from our suppliers. We regularly conduct 3rd party supplier audits, the most recent audit of SF Leather having been conducted on 16th April 2015 to our satisfaction. In addition, we understand that SF Leather has been the subject of a Turkish government audit which we understand it passed.
> 
> 
> 
> We are fully aware that a labour issue has arisen at our supplier SF Leather in Izmir, Turkey. We understand the matter is undergoing a legal process; it is therefore inappropriate for Mulberry to comment on the details of this case, at this stage."




Well that sounds like the garbage companies put out in the US when they refuse to address the issue.


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> on a lighter note this made me chuckle



lol


----------



## casseyelsie

elvisfan4life said:


> On a lighter note this made me chuckle




Lol [emoji23]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Well that sounds like the garbage companies put out in the US when they refuse to address the issue.



Absolutely agree...fakes in turkey look like the real thing these days and its because they are made by the same factory using the same materials


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Well that sounds like the garbage companies put out in the US when they refuse to address the issue.



Turkish law around trade unions is very... interesting. The last review was, as far as I'm aware in 2012. Unless that has been reviewed since, it is necessary to have government approval of membership, plus it is perfectly legal (under Turkish law) to be dismissed on the grounds of union activity. 

"...is to be welcomed. However, replacing this by an online-based system in which union accession has to be sought through a centralised state portal (e-state/ e-devlet), is of such a nature as to threaten the freedom of setting up a union. Membership thus has become subject to electronic control by the Labour Ministry. A worker who wants to become a member of a union will register in an electronic system prepared by the state (the state will be notified of the membership, which will later be submitted to union approval). This could result in infringements of the privacy of personal data and could also be abused by employers.While on the one hand this law increases the security of shop stewards, on the other it eliminates the trade union security (right to organise) of around half (about 6 millions) of the workers within the scope of the law of unions. Article 25 of the new law has eliminated the right of workers of workplaces employing less than 30 workers and of workers employed for less than 6 months,to sue for trade union compensation in case of dismissals on the ground of trade union activity..."

Not wanting to get into a discussion on the Turkish legal system, but offered to demonstrate that any enquiry is highly likely to support the actions already taken. 
Should Mulberry be making a stand? The supply factory may not have contravened Turkish law, but I would argue it does not sit within their "Global sourcing principles" which they claim to take seriously and responsibly...


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Well said!!


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Turkish law around trade unions is very... interesting. The last review was, as far as I'm aware in 2012. Unless that has been reviewed since, it is necessary to have government approval of membership, plus it is perfectly legal (under Turkish law) to be dismissed on the grounds of union activity.
> 
> "...is to be welcomed. However, replacing this by an online-based system in which union accession has to be sought through a centralised state portal (e-state/ e-devlet), is of such a nature as to threaten the freedom of setting up a union. Membership thus has become subject to electronic control by the Labour Ministry. A worker who wants to become a member of a union will register in an electronic system prepared by the state (the state will be notified of the membership, which will later be submitted to union approval). This could result in infringements of the privacy of personal data and could also be abused by employers.While on the one hand this law increases the security of shop stewards, on the other it eliminates the trade union security (right to organise) of around half (about 6 millions) of the workers within the scope of the law of unions. Article 25 of the new law has eliminated the right of workers of workplaces employing less than 30 workers and of workers employed for less than 6 months,to sue for trade union compensation in case of dismissals on the ground of trade union activity..."
> 
> Not wanting to get into a discussion on the Turkish legal system, but offered to demonstrate that any enquiry is highly likely to support the actions already taken.
> Should Mulberry be making a stand? The supply factory may not have contravened Turkish law, but I would argue it does not sit within their "Global sourcing principles" which they claim to take seriously and responsibly...



This is interesting information and sheds a new light on the situation for Mulberry and for the people in the factory. After reading the requirements, I realize this is a complicated situation that cannot be resolved but within Turkish law. I had assumed (and I know one should never assume) their Union had the same rights as the trade Unions I am familiar with in the US. It doesn't appear so and it makes one wonder why Mulberry would choose to work in such a politically charged environment. However, that decision was made years ago by Mulberry. I believe you are correct in that it doesn't sit within their "global sourcing principles" and it appears they are faced with a hard business decision particularly if they do take it seriously.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Absolutely agree...fakes in turkey look like the real thing these days and its because they are made by the same factory using the same materials



I have a good friend who is a native Italian and who lives in Italy. She told me Italian fakes are made in the same factories in the evenings after normal factory hours. She said ofter the same products are used hence the term super fakes. According to her they are sold regularly to people who show up at the factor gates and in retail stores.   She is opposed to any fakes under any brand and I am as well.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I have a good friend who is a native Italian and who lives in Italy. She told me Italian fakes are made in the same factories in the evenings after normal factory hours. She said ofter the same products are used hence the term super fakes. According to her they are sold regularly to people who show up at the factor gates and in retail stores.   She is opposed to any fakes under any brand and I am as well.



Its always the start of the slippery slope with any outsourcing..all companies suffer from it once they go down that route no matter how strong they think their intellectual property laws are


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Its always the start of the slippery slope with any outsourcing..all companies suffer from it once they go down that route no matter how strong they think their intellectual property laws are




Yes, it is. Hopefully the situation will work out for everyone.


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh god don't apologise JP I totally agree. She even tried to have an argument with me about why buying a fake was ok. I laughed at her as I said you're buying substandard goods at quite a high price and anyone who knows their mulberry knows (most of the time) it's a fake.I then got a lecture about wasting my money on bags that I won't bore you with but it made me chuckle and bristle all at the same time. She still thinks her fake purse is cool which makes me think she's sad really.




Hahahahaha!  I would have laughed too [emoji23]!! But that probably would have made things worse hahaha! 
But what you said "you're buying substandard goods at quite a high price" is exactly it. That's just what it is! And you are so right I can spot a lot of fake bags walking down the streets, I don't see too much mulberry but j see LV CHANEL GIVENCHY I can usually tell if it's fake it's the short amount of time I have walking passed them. And it's not a waste of money, my parents used to say that until they realized what I could make off of my bags and how there is a whole market for resale, they still don't really get it, but they see that it's not a waste lol. Also when it really comes down to it, it's NONE of your business what I spend my money on. Hahaha


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> Some people love a fake don't they! A good friend of mine, a consultant in a hospital with many an educational certificate to her name, purchased two on a holiday in Turkey last year. She told me they were approx £130 for the two and seemed pleased with her fake bargains!!! I agree with you JP, there are many other options available where you can have a very nice handbag or accessory which is much more exclusive and at a reasonable cost. I just don't think some people 'get' it!!



I don't think a fake is a bargain though. right? If they were REAL that's a bargain, but buying a fake is just the price of a fake. I'm curious to see what these turkey fakes look like. I'm sure they are made when an employee steals one off the line right?  Are they really THAT good? I haven't seen a mulberry fake yet like how I've seen the givenchy / CHANEL / Balenciaga ones where your like DAMN that's close you know?


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> If wish someone could explain how this works in real terms as I have never understood it. I'd love a birkin but I'm never going to own one as I can't justify that kind of money on a bag but it doesn't stop me loving them.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw my fist Hermes out and about on holiday in Jersey and the bag was stunning. I smiled at the lady carrying it and she eyed up my cara and smiled back. It was a nice passing. I felt like there was mutual appreciation of each other's bags. Maybe I'm just sad, but I don't get fakes. Period.




Total agree there are some Instagram "fashion bloggers" who own nothing but fakes, it's common because they always need things to post about and they always want to seem like they are in the height of fashion but we all know that that's very expensive. But what's even more embarrassing is they tag the actual brand. I would die. Lol. But people who don't know it's not authentic have no idea and praise them it's one big ego trip. 

Here's a famous example of a Instagramer who wears nothing but fakes:
http://instagram.com/lenparent


----------



## jp23

elvisfan4life said:


> Its always the start of the slippery slope with any outsourcing..all companies suffer from it once they go down that route no matter how strong they think their intellectual property laws are




This is a sticky situation and it could have all been avoided if they didn't outsource.


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> I don't think a fake is a bargain though. right? If they were REAL that's a bargain, but buying a fake is just the price of a fake. I'm curious to see what these turkey fakes look like. I'm sure they are made when an employee steals one off the line right?  Are they really THAT good? I haven't seen a mulberry fake yet like how I've seen the givenchy / CHANEL / Balenciaga ones where your like DAMN that's close you know?


The thing with her fakes is that one was a small Anthony copy that was in an olive green colour ( which I'm not sure mulberry ever made?) the leather and colour were lovely and would have looked lovely made into a tote bag or something that wasn't a rip off of something else!! I've never been drawn to the fake market and I certainly wouldn't be paying hundreds of pounds for one!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have an olive green ant with silver hardware!!! Part of the mens range a few years ago lovely soft leather


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> I have an olive green ant with silver hardware!!! Part of the mens range a few years ago lovely soft leather


Yours is miles nicer Elvis......can't beat the real thing


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> I have an olive green ant with silver hardware!!! Part of the mens range a few years ago lovely soft leather


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Elvis...

Whats this one...???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Brown-Mulberry-Handbag-/151832845722?hash=item2359f15d9a

Particularly good sales technique putting the lead photo of the bag upside down lol!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> I have an olive green ant with silver hardware!!! Part of the mens range a few years ago lovely soft leather




Elvis,
That is gorgeous! Do you have bags made from Darwin leather?


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> That is gorgeous! Do you have bags made from Darwin leather?



Ooooh - I think Elvis may have one or two................


----------



## aerinha

This was rather funny.  I am 5 minutes in a store and the power goes out.  Everyone just pulls out their phone and continues like nothing happened.  Everywhere I look, someone with a phone as a flashlight.


----------



## GoStanford

I never really thought of Mulberry as "homey" or casual - it's a luxury to have a fancy bag for sure.  But yesterday I took myself to lunch and two tables down I noticed a young woman with an Hermes bag.  I couldn't tell if it was a Kelly or a small Birkin (I don't know the styles at all) but she had both handles wrapped with Hermes scarves and she had a little Hermes decoration hanging off a handle too.  I was blown away because that bag could easily be 10 times what my Mulberry tote is!  Fun to look at these nice bags...by the way I also delight in carrying my super-casual but highly durable canvas purse around too.


----------



## remainsilly

GoStanford said:


> I never really thought of Mulberry as "homey" or casual - it's a luxury to have a fancy bag for sure.  But yesterday I took myself to lunch and two tables down I noticed a young woman with an Hermes bag.  I couldn't tell if it was a Kelly or a small Birkin (I don't know the styles at all) but she had both handles wrapped with Hermes scarves and she had a little Hermes decoration hanging off a handle too.  I was blown away because that bag could easily be 10 times what my Mulberry tote is!  Fun to look at these nice bags...by the way I also delight in carrying my super-casual but highly durable canvas purse around too.



I understand your meaning. A luxury handbag is a true joy to own. 

I own oak nvt version of your recently revealed bays double zip tote. Imo, appears more casual than goat.
Mostly, now, "casual" is a compliment--meaning comfortable. Mulb bags are comfortable.


----------



## GoStanford

remainsilly said:


> I understand your meaning. A luxury handbag is a true joy to own.
> 
> I own oak nvt version of your recently revealed bays double zip tote. Imo, appears more casual than goat.
> Mostly, now, "casual" is a compliment--meaning comfortable. Mulb bags are comfortable.



Oak NVT in this style would be very tempting to me too!  Both my Mulberry bags are black, one NVT and now this one in goat.  Agree that Mulberry bags are comfortable.  And they are fancy enough for me that I don't think I need to wander into a higher level of luxury bag...though looking is fun.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Elvis,
> That is gorgeous! Do you have bags made from Darwin leather?



I do!!!! I am old!!!! Lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

WaitingToRetire said:


> Ooooh - I think Elvis may have one or two................



Cheeky mare lol!!!!!


----------



## Mrahusband

Hello, sorry if this post isn't correct for this forum. But - I have purchased 3 Mulberrys and Victoria Beckham for my wife, not mention owning a Mulberry brief case, wallet and cufflinks myself, so it's safe to say that we are fans! However, she is desperate for a Roxanne... Any ideas where I could pick one ip from? I'm so nervous about ebay but it's all I can think of - any help would be great, 3rd wedding anniversary and as it is leather I thought this would be a great gift. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elendil

Take a look at www.npnbags.co.uk or www.labelsmostwanted.com Both have Roxannes in stock.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mrahusband said:


> Hello, sorry if this post isn't correct for this forum. But - I have purchased 3 Mulberrys and Victoria Beckham for my wife, not mention owning a Mulberry brief case, wallet and cufflinks myself, so it's safe to say that we are fans! However, she is desperate for a Roxanne... Any ideas where I could pick one ip from? I'm so nervous about ebay but it's all I can think of - any help would be great, 3rd wedding anniversary and as it is leather I thought this would be a great gift. Thanks in advance.



Th black one on NPN looks lush.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> I do!!!! I am old!!!! Lol



I can't believe I asked you that!! That leather is so beautiful! Do you think they will ever bring it back?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I asked you that!! That leather is so beautiful! Do you think they will ever bring it back?


Technically Izzy it never went away....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/natural-leather-vs-darwin-leather-169439.html

Though many would argue today's NVT is quite different from the original Darwin. It is certainly thinner (but subsequently lighter) from my experience.


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Technically Izzy it never went away....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/natural-leather-vs-darwin-leather-169439.html
> 
> Though many would argue today's NVT is quite different from the original Darwin. It is certainly thinner (but subsequently lighter) from my experience.



 I have noticed some of it does appear a bit thin but in doing so as you say it is lighter weight.   So the nvt is basically Darwin leather? I remember my first Mulberry (all of you were probably in diapers or not born) and it was a heavy leather but soft and supple with a lot of buckles. Probably Darwin leather. Lasted 10 years until someone stole it. It still looked that good. I just bought a Bottega Veneta Campana from proceeds from selling several bags.  I did notice the thickness of the leather of the BV but it is different finish totally. One of the good things is although it is heavy leather the bag is  light weight. Love the bag.  However, did you see the bag you and I like is still featured in the last Mulberry internet ad in two colors?  My email came yesterday. I absolutely love that bag and hope more than anything they finally make it. It looks like a perfect shoulder bag for every day wear.


----------



## TinkerbelleW

I'm so excited!  It's my birthday today, and I've obviously used the word Mulberry enough for my DH to remember it... 




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

TinkerbelleW said:


> I'm so excited!  It's my birthday today, and I've obviously used the word Mulberry enough for my DH to remember it...
> 
> View attachment 3150262
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


 
Happy birthday, Tinkerbelle!  Can't wait to see your reveal ...!


----------



## TinkerbelleW

Mayfly285 said:


> Happy birthday, Tinkerbelle!  Can't wait to see your reveal ...!




Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

[ QUOTE=TinkerbelleW;29272431]Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3150327

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Happy birthday! Lovely present from an obviously lovely husband. [emoji4]


----------



## TinkerbelleW

Ludmilla said:


> [ QUOTE=TinkerbelleW;29272431]Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150327




Happy birthday! Lovely present from an obviously lovely husband. [emoji4][/QUOTE]


Hahaha, would you like to have him? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

TinkerbelleW said:


> Happy birthday! Lovely present from an obviously lovely husband. [emoji4]




Hahaha, would you like to have him? [emoji23][emoji23][/QUOTE]


Hmmmm. Maybe he has a nice brother? [emoji6]


----------



## TinkerbelleW

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha, would you like to have him? [emoji23][emoji23]




Hmmmm. Maybe he has a nice brother? [emoji6][/QUOTE]


He has one lovely one (married) and another that's an absolute ****** (single) [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

TinkerbelleW said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe he has a nice brother? [emoji6]




He has one lovely one (married) and another that's an absolute ****** (single) [emoji6][/QUOTE]


[emoji1] the nice ones are always the married ones. [emoji6]


----------



## Sunfeather

TinkerbelleW said:


> I'm so excited!  It's my birthday today, and I've obviously used the word Mulberry enough for my DH to remember it...
> 
> View attachment 3150262
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Happy, happy Birthday! &#127803;&#127803;&#127803;&#127803;&#128537;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

TinkerbelleW said:


> Happy birthday! Lovely present from an obviously lovely husband. [emoji4]




Hahaha, would you like to have him? [emoji23][emoji23][/QUOTE]

resents

Happy birthday tinks


----------



## ElainePG

TinkerbelleW said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150327


It's gorgeous! I'd say he did very well... and he deserves points for picking up on your hints. Did you happen to mention colors to him, or did he figure that out on his own?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

TinkerbelleW said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150327


Congratulations and happy (belated) birthday


----------



## Mayfly285

TinkerbelleW said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked and forgot to post the contents! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150327



Ooh - lovely colour for this time of year, too!  What a fab hubby! Can we see inside? (Purse, not hubby!)


----------



## TinkerbelleW

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - lovely colour for this time of year, too!  What a fab hubby! Can we see inside? (Purse, not hubby!)




Purse carefully put away, waiting for me to get the Bayswater I want, so I can use them together.  I wouldn't want my very first piece of mulberry to be offended inside my Radley bag [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

He chose the colour himself, and made the perfect choice!  Clever OH! [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

I am late to wish you best wishes but Happy Birthday! Your purse (wallet) is beautiful. Congrats !


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anyone out with their Mulberry today? Its (inter) national handbag day so post your pics on the thread....

http://forum.purseblog.com/today-is...y-what-bag-are-you-carrying-today-923628.html


----------



## Elendil

The only bag that I have been carrying today is my gymbag and I don't think it is worth showing in that thread. [emoji23]

I have been working four weeks from home this autumn and now it is time for two more weeks. So tired of trains and hotelrooms and waking up and have to figure out where I am. [emoji29]


----------



## Pessie

I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Pessie said:


> I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa




Oh they are too sweet!!!


----------



## Sunfeather

Pessie said:


> I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa



So so so cute!!!! &#10084;


----------



## Pessie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Oh they are too sweet!!!





Sunfeather said:


> So so so cute!!!! &#10084;



Thanks  They're best buddies, but they're always nabbing my spot on the sofa!


----------



## jp23

pessie said:


> i had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa




awwwwwwwww


----------



## Pessie

jp23 said:


> awwwwwwwww



You must be missing your little photobombers now you're in NY JP?


----------



## MiniMabel

Pessie said:


> I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa



Best picture today!!


----------



## jp23

Pessie said:


> You must be missing your little photobombers now you're in NY JP?




Yes missing them so bad! Every time I see a stray cat I'm like LOVE MEEEEEE lol [emoji23]


This is my wallpaper on my phone too lol


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yes missing them so bad! Every time I see a stray cat I'm like LOVE MEEEEEE lol [emoji23]
> 
> 
> This is my wallpaper on my phone too lol
> View attachment 3156318



How gorgeous. Lovely pic JP


----------



## Pessie

jp23 said:


> Yes missing them so bad! Every time I see a stray cat I'm like LOVE MEEEEEE lol [emoji23]
> 
> 
> This is my wallpaper on my phone too lol
> View attachment 3156318



That's such a great picture


----------



## jp23

Pessie said:


> That's such a great picture







Ukpandagirl said:


> How gorgeous. Lovely pic JP




 Thank you guys, miss them so much! They've taken over my bedroom too I hear hahaha! They were bed hogs in the first place but now it's ALL theirs Hahahaha!! [emoji23]


----------



## casseyelsie

Pessie said:


> I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa




So cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I had to take a photo, they finished their dinner literally 2 mins ago......and headed straight for the sofa



Aww. How cute.  They look like best friends.


----------



## Ludmilla

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys, miss them so much! They've taken over my bedroom too I hear hahaha! They were bed hogs in the first place but now it's ALL theirs Hahahaha!! [emoji23]



I hope you can visit them soon.


----------



## jp23

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you can visit them soon.




Aww thank you [emoji177] I'm just trying so hard not to adopt more [emoji23]


----------



## GoStanford

I don't know what is in Collonil gel but it smells wonderful!  I had to put my tote on the ground today at a soccer practice and then at a cafe, and I decided to empty it out, wipe it with a lightly damp cloth, and then apply a bit of Collonil.  It made the bag look even shinier (I used very little).


----------



## Sunfeather

GoStanford said:


> I don't know what is in Collonil gel but it smells wonderful!  I had to put my tote on the ground today at a soccer practice and then at a cafe, and I decided to empty it out, wipe it with a lightly damp cloth, and then apply a bit of Collonil.  It made the bag look even shinier (I used very little).



That's true.....I love also the smell!


----------



## casseyelsie

GoStanford said:


> I don't know what is in Collonil gel but it smells wonderful!  I had to put my tote on the ground today at a soccer practice and then at a cafe, and I decided to empty it out, wipe it with a lightly damp cloth, and then apply a bit of Collonil.  It made the bag look even shinier (I used very little).




Hi.  May I know what is the difference between gel n the spray?  TIA [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  May I know what is the difference between gel n the spray?  TIA [emoji4]


Directly from collonil website.

Leather gel (I don't use on suede): http://www.collonil.com/en/leather-gel-classic.html

Waterstop spray (I use on everything, even ballistic nylon): http://www.collonil.com/en/waterstop-classic-2091.html

Lots of tips for use in forum's care & maintenance section.
Mulb stores sell both. But not other collonil products.


----------



## GoStanford

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  May I know what is the difference between gel n the spray?  TIA [emoji4]


Others more experienced than me can comment, but in my limited experience: the UV waterstop spray is for sun and rain protection and is recommended to be used before you first start wearing the bag (check care card first though).  The gel is for refreshing the leather after using it for a while.


----------



## casseyelsie

remainsilly said:


> Directly from collonil website.
> 
> 
> 
> Leather gel (I don't use on suede): http://www.collonil.com/en/leather-gel-classic.html
> 
> 
> 
> Waterstop spray (I use on everything, even ballistic nylon): http://www.collonil.com/en/waterstop-classic-2091.html
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of tips for use in forum's care & maintenance section.
> 
> Mulb stores sell both. But not other collonil products.



Thanks a lot! 



GoStanford said:


> Others more experienced than me can comment, but in my limited experience: the UV waterstop spray is for sun and rain protection and is recommended to be used before you first start wearing the bag (check care card first though).  The gel is for refreshing the leather after using it for a while.




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gel will also provide water / fluid protection, but has conditioning and cleaning properties which the waterstop spray doesn't.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anyone buying from Selfridges (London) today? They are offering personalisation on G floor........


----------



## Slowhand

Help!  I can't remember how to do multi quotes in a reply ?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> Help!  I can't remember how to do multi quotes in a reply ?


In the bottom right hand corner of the posts you want to reply to, check the O (between 'quote' and 'reply') , once you've checked them all, go to the top of the page and click on reply


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> Help!  I can't remember how to do multi quotes in a reply ?



Click on the middle dot (bottom right) for each person except the last and you click on "quote" for them.  Should you give you each persons comments.


----------



## Slowhand

Mooshooshoo said:


> In the bottom right hand corner of the posts you want to reply to, check the O (between 'quote' and 'reply') , once you've checked them all, go to the top of the page and click on reply



Thank you 



Pessie said:


> Click on the middle dot (bottom right) for each person except the last and you click on "quote" for them.  Should you give you each persons comments.



Thank you


----------



## Mooshooshoo

20% off Mulberry this week at Chestnut clothing of Durham (they do offer mail order in UK) Tel: 01325 481975


----------



## jukilove

I went to a M event last night in Toronto and got to make a bracelet and dropped off my fob to be embossed. I'm so excited to see it. Apparently it's the only North American location to do embossing and it was a nice surprise to me last night! I always wanted it embossed but thought it was only available in the UK.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jukilove said:


> I went to a M event last night in Toronto and got to make a bracelet and dropped off my fob to be embossed. I'm so excited to see it. Apparently it's the only North American location to do embossing and it was a nice surprise to me last night! I always wanted it embossed but thought it was only available in the UK.



On sounds fab. Do you have a photo of the bracelet?


----------



## finliisa

Hi! Is it possible to authenticate a Mulberry bag not listed in eBay (a private person is selling at Facebook) somewhere in the forum? Thanks


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> In the bottom right hand corner of the posts you want to reply to, check the O (between 'quote' and 'reply') , once you've checked them all, go to the top of the page and click on reply



Many thanks Mo, I've asked multiple people this who multi quote how to do this and never received a reply. Now I know!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

finliisa said:


> Hi! Is it possible to authenticate a Mulberry bag not listed in eBay (a private person is selling at Facebook) somewhere in the forum? Thanks


Sorry but our authenticators will only authenticate bags which are on public sites (which don't require a password to access). You can get an online authentication from Authenticate4u for a cost of approximately £5. They are the company used by eBay/PayPal in their Mulberry authentication claims.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks Mo, I've asked multiple people this who multi quote how to do this and never received a reply. Now I know!


 
Hope you're starting to feel better


----------



## Izzy48

To MO, my body is feeling better but my eyes are a big hold out and still a mess. I want to you to see a bag from Coach which is a Stuart Vevers baby and comes in your cherry red color. I bought this bag in saddle/silver hardware because of its quality and I just loved it for the price. I thought if I bought it I would give up on a chocolate Bayswater. That didn't work. I know good leather and workmanship and Vevers hobo is lovely and an incredibly easy bag to carry on the shoulder. I have never carried it cross body. Hope the link works.  It is leather lined in a finished leather in a chocolate brown. Beautiful inside as well. 

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...26.html?dwvar_color=LIBCY&cgid=women-handbags

Sorry I couldn't find the right place to put this but surely by Monday I will be able to do so. And yes, I love color, lots of pops of color.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> To MO, my body is feeling better but my eyes are a big hold out and still a mess. I want to you to see a bag from Coach which is a Stuart Vevers baby and comes in your cherry red color. I bought this bag in saddle/silver hardware because of its quality and I just loved it for the price. I thought if I bought it I would give up on a chocolate Bayswater. That didn't work. I know good leather and workmanship and Vevers hobo is lovely and an incredibly easy bag to carry on the shoulder. I have never carried it cross body. Hope the link works.  It is leather lined in a finished leather in a chocolate brown. Beautiful inside as well.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...26.html?dwvar_color=LIBCY&cgid=women-handbags
> 
> Sorry I couldn't find the right place to put this but surely by Monday I will be able to do so. And yes, I love color, lots of pops of color.


Sorry to hear you're still not fully recovered. I'm hoping you can post this on the show us your non mulberry purchases on Monday


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Anyone seen the new price increase from M? Mini Cara has gone up by £50 from £795.


----------



## Ser

Just received this lovely travel mulberry from labels most wanted  She's in a fab condition and lovely and light! Plan to use her on our next trip away.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ser said:


> Just received this lovely travel mulberry from labels most wanted  She's in a fab condition and lovely and light! Plan to use her on our next trip away.



V nice


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Anyone seen the new price increase from M? Mini Cara has gone up by £50 from £795.



Disappointing news.


----------



## Ser

Ukpandagirl said:


> V nice



Thanks


----------



## Handbaglover222

Hi everyone I am new to mulberry and hoping to make my first mulberry purchase soon 
I am looking at pre owned bags and just wondering if there's any way to guarantee they are authentic? 
I see that the bags have a serial number inside - does this help you to check the authenticity?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to mulberry and hoping to make my first mulberry purchase soon
> I am looking at pre owned bags and just wondering if there's any way to guarantee they are authentic?
> I see that the bags have a serial number inside - does this help you to check the authenticity?


Hi Handbaglover,

Welcome to the Mulberry forum. 

Because the forum is public, we generally don't discuss how to determine the authenticity of a bag, or what to look out for, as this would simply assist the makers of fake bags in achieving a more accurate fake. 
We have a team of 3 authenticators who have many years of experience at determining genuine from fake and who give a huge amount of time freely to authenticating bags as requested by our members. You can find the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html
Please feel free to post any bags you are considering purchasing on there and, as long as you've followed the instructions contained in the very first post, they will take a look for you.
Hope that helps?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Just wondering if anyone knows what the lining of the Bayswater in orange grained leather is? Got one from BV recently and I think it's suede but just want to double check


----------



## Handbaglover222

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows what the lining of the Bayswater in orange grained leather is? Got one from BV recently and I think it's suede but just want to double check



I don't know 100% about that particular bag but I rang bicester this morning to ask about their stock and they said all bayswaters they currently stock have the microfibre lining


----------



## Handbaglover222

I spoke to bicester village today about the lining of the bags and they said that mulberry said they are phasing out the suede lining and replacing with microfibre but then apparently they went back on what they said so bicester are expecting more suede ones to come in in the future?!
I'm confused are they getting rid of suede or not


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Handbaglover222 said:


> I spoke to bicester village today about the lining of the bags and they said that mulberry said they are phasing out the suede lining and replacing with microfibre but then apparently they went back on what they said so bicester are expecting more suede ones to come in in the future?!
> I'm confused are they getting rid of suede or not


The microfibre lining is going. Currently the bags made specifically for the outlets have microfibre linings. Whether or not this will change in line with the full price boutique bags I don't know, but the boutique bags will be returning to suede linings.


----------



## Handbaglover222

Mooshooshoo said:


> The microfibre lining is going. Currently the bags made specifically for the outlets have microfibre linings. Whether or not this will change in line with the full price boutique bags I don't know, but the boutique bags will be returning to suede linings.



I see! Thank you
I spoke to a few of the other outlets they said their bags will return to being suede too, maybe I should delay my Xmas pressie and wait for suede to come back!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Handbaglover222 said:


> I don't know 100% about that particular bag but I rang bicester this morning to ask about their stock and they said all bayswaters they currently stock have the microfibre lining




I called CS and the orange bays is brushed leather so not mf, not suede but similar to suede. I'm happy with that. [emoji81]


----------



## Izzy48

Am I reading this correctly about the microfibre lining? Do some of the Bayswater bags have a microfibre linings? I thought all Bayswaters had the leather lining like the one I just bought. Who determines which has the microfibre or which has leather lining?
I would not have been happy with microfibre. Just curious because I had no idea this bag had anything other than leather.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Am I reading this correctly about the microfibre lining? Do some of the Bayswater bags have a microfibre linings? I thought all Bayswaters had the leather lining like the one I just bought. Who determines which has the microfibre or which has leather lining?
> I would not have been happy with microfibre. Just curious because I had no idea this bag had anything other than leather.



Yes. Many new bays have microfiber lining. 
Fiery spritz: http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH2873_205L622_4?w=1000&img404=404&v=1

Look under "details," to check lining material: 
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/shoulder-bags/bayswater-fiery-spritz-small-classic-grain

I suspect seasonal colors/thinner leathers have microfiber(fake suede). 
As they will go to outlets/sales most.

I avoid the fake suede, too.


----------



## Loveheart

Handbaglover222 said:


> I see! Thank you
> I spoke to a few of the other outlets they said their bags will return to being suede too, maybe I should delay my Xmas pressie and wait for suede to come back!



I think it will take a while before the suede lining will return esp in the outlets. They need to get rid of the current huge stock of microfibre first.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Yeah it will be a good year til we see suede lined bags in outlet again. They need to get rid of current outlet specials plus the latest collections which are all mf. I'd love the Oxblood croc bays but I can't and won't get it as it's mf


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> I think it will take a while before the suede lining will return esp in the outlets. They need to get rid of the current huge stock of microfibre first.





LittlemissPeppa said:


> Yeah it will be a good year til we see suede lined bags in outlet again. They need to get rid of current outlet specials plus the latest collections which are all mf. I'd love the Oxblood croc bays but I can't and won't get it as it's mf



I wonder if the outlet special bags will continue to be made with microfibre linings....? Just a thought :wondering


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Mooshooshoo said:


> I wonder if the outlet special bags will continue to be made with microfibre linings....? Just a thought :wondering




They might do Mo, to distinguish btw boutique and outlet. Plus more profits...


----------



## Pessie

Mooshooshoo said:


> I wonder if the outlet special bags will continue to be made with microfibre linings....? Just a thought :wondering





LittlemissPeppa said:


> They might do Mo, to distinguish btw boutique and outlet. Plus more profits...



I think they will too.  I wish they'd do away with the outlet specials idea altogether tbh


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Quick question knowledgable ladies... Alexa in bufffalo, colour liked is Grape.... Any good or steer clear. I love the colour (from what I've seen on line) but not sure if they're very durable or colour fades etc....

Could I get your wisdom please before I hit the button.....  Would be a used purchase and would become workhorse.  As you lot know I'm hard on my bags and need no babies... I need a tough cookie to join my team...

Thanks xxx


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Many new bays have microfiber lining.
> 
> Fiery spritz: http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH2873_205L622_4?w=1000&img404=404&v=1
> 
> 
> 
> Look under "details," to check lining material:
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/shoulder-bags/bayswater-fiery-spritz-small-classic-grain
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect seasonal colors/thinner leathers have microfiber(fake suede).
> 
> As they will go to outlets/sales most.
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid the fake suede, too.




Thanks so much for the information which was obvious if one reads it. I hadn't read the details because it seemed impossible to me Mulberry would make changes like that to their most iconic bag. It made me check the lining of my recent purchase again. I am a little late to comment but that is a bad business decision on their part.


----------



## Gringach

Ukpandagirl said:


> Quick question knowledgable ladies... Alexa in bufffalo, colour liked is Grape.... Any good or steer clear. I love the colour (from what I've seen on line) but not sure if they're very durable or colour fades etc....
> 
> Could I get your wisdom please before I hit the button.....  Would be a used purchase and would become workhorse.  As you lot know I'm hard on my bags and need no babies... I need a tough cookie to join my team...
> 
> Thanks xxx



I had a black Alexa in soft buffalo leather that I had bought through the sales of Net a Porter UK. And it was not for me.. Too sloutchy and I found that the quality was not there for a bag of that price, even on sale. Thus the corner started to quickly peel although I am very careful with my bags! But it was ok cause black, I used shoe black cream and you couldnt notice.. But still.. So I sold it.. And bought one in polished buffalo and this works better for me. But that's just me and I understand those liking the sloutchy look better!
Now regarding the one you are eying for, I like the grape color very much!! And if the price is good, then why not?? Do you already have the experience of the soft buffalo?


----------



## Gringach

And maybe my bag was made specialy to be sold during the sales? And therefore the low quality? As I could not find the made in tag inside..


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Gringach said:


> And maybe my bag was made specialy to be sold during the sales? And therefore the low quality? As I could not find the made in tag inside..



Thanks for your reply gringach. This one is made in England which is in its favour and grape, also good colour for me. Still not sure about wearability if that makes sense....will continue to hold on to the sofa for dear life until I decide.......


----------



## Gringach

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks for your reply gringach. This one is made in England which is in its favour and grape, also good colour for me. Still not sure about wearability if that makes sense....will continue to hold on to the sofa for dear life until I decide.......


You're welcome!!
Many of the people here have their Alexa in soft buffalo and it seems pretty ok 
Maybe I just got unlucky with that bag..!
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> Quick question knowledgable ladies... Alexa in bufffalo, colour liked is Grape.... Any good or steer clear. I love the colour (from what I've seen on line) but not sure if they're very durable or colour fades etc....
> 
> Could I get your wisdom please before I hit the button.....  Would be a used purchase and would become workhorse.  As you lot know I'm hard on my bags and need no babies... I need a tough cookie to join my team...
> 
> Thanks xxx


I bought a preloved oak soft buffalo Alexa, which I like but haven't used much yet... I was quite picky about which one to buy, as some have really thin and creased leather - the one I bought is smoother than many, and the leather on the top flap may be thicker than some I've seen...

I think the polished buffalo ones are more durable, but there's a more limited range of colours. I have midnight and it's lovely, but wouldn't work for you if you're set on purple!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Gringach said:


> You're welcome!!
> Many of the people here have their Alexa in soft buffalo and it seems pretty ok
> Maybe I just got unlucky with that bag..!
> Good luck deciding!





Skater said:


> I bought a preloved oak soft buffalo Alexa, which I like but haven't used much yet... I was quite picky about which one to buy, as some have really thin and creased leather - the one I bought is smoother than many, and the leather on the top flap may be thicker than some I've seen...
> 
> I think the polished buffalo ones are more durable, but there's a more limited range of colours. I have midnight and it's lovely, but wouldn't work for you if you're set on purple!



Thanks you two.... I trust your knowledge and am going to mull on this one. Appreciate your replies as always


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much for the information which was obvious if one reads it. I hadn't read the details because it seemed impossible to me Mulberry would make changes like that to their most iconic bag. It made me check the lining of my recent purchase again. I am a little late to comment but that is a bad business decision on their part.



Happy thanksgiving my friend..... Enjoy some yummy southern food and think of me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks for your reply gringach. This one is made in England which is in its favour and grape, also good colour for me. Still not sure about wearability if that makes sense....will continue to hold on to the sofa for dear life until I decide.......



I love Alexa but if I'm honest i wouldn't go for grape for my first...but i dont like pink or purple...slate blue is a perfect neutral can be casual with denim or dressed up ....i have oak, black, conker, ink, and slate ..it is a perfect size much better than sbs which i dont like


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy thanksgiving my friend..... Enjoy some yummy southern food and think of me



Wish you were here, Elvis!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Wish you were here, Elvis!!



Lol not as much as  i do!!!! My spiritual home..have a wonderful time


----------



## princesspig

My mum would like a Bayswater from the outlets. She absolutely adores my old one in Darwin oak, but she doesn't want to pay £895 for a new one. 

I called Bicester and they told me that they have graphite, putty, and the printed one in oak and black. 

Would you think they are likely to get more colours soon? 

I have a printed oak Bayswater from the outlet and it's very nice, but do you think the quality of the leather on the graphite and putty would be nicer? Surely the graphite and putty ones will be softer and a bit more casual?

She doesn't live in the UK so I am hoping to buy it before Christmas so I can take it with me when going back for Christmas.


----------



## elvisfan4life

princesspig said:


> My mum would like a Bayswater from the outlets. She absolutely adores my old one in Darwin oak, but she doesn't want to pay £895 for a new one.
> 
> I called Bicester and they told me that they have graphite, putty, and the printed one in oak and black.
> 
> Would you think they are likely to get more colours soon?
> 
> I have a printed oak Bayswater from the outlet and it's very nice, but do you think the quality of the leather on the graphite and putty would be nicer? Surely the graphite and putty ones will be softer and a bit more casual?
> 
> She doesn't live in the UK so I am hoping to buy it before Christmas so I can take it with me when going back for Christmas.



Oak printed she will adore it


----------



## madmadmo

Be aware ladies! I have just had an email that looks like it's from PayPal (it wasn't) asking me to update my account and add my banking details. Don't do it. Papal has confirmed its fake.


----------



## Ludmilla

madmadmo said:


> Be aware ladies! I have just had an email that looks like it's from PayPal (it wasn't) asking me to update my account and add my banking details. Don't do it. Papal has confirmed its fake.




Ugh. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## princesspig

elvisfan4life said:


> Oak printed she will adore it



I am sure she will. I found a picture of the different coloured Bayswaters available and she's thinking about it. It isn't a Christmas present so she does get to choose, but it's hard when she can't go and see (and touch and try on  ) the bags in a shop.


----------



## Pessie

madmadmo said:


> Be aware ladies! I have just had an email that looks like it's from PayPal (it wasn't) asking me to update my account and add my banking details. Don't do it. Papal has confirmed its fake.



Thank you


----------



## Scoutsthistle

Hi There, Not sure I'm posting this in the right place but what do people think of the Tessie Tote bag? I like the oak one but haven't seen it in real life! Is it nice and good quality? Will Mulberry do any Black Friday discounts?

Thank you


----------



## Mayfly285

madmadmo said:


> Be aware ladies! I have just had an email that looks like it's from PayPal (it wasn't) asking me to update my account and add my banking details. Don't do it. Papal has confirmed its fake.



Thank you - I'll pass this on!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> I think they will too.  I wish they'd do away with the outlet specials idea altogether tbh



Sometimes it does work; the Pumpkin and Conker Bays, from a couple of years ago, were lovely bags and came with clochette and feet. They were Outlet Specials because they were made with some excess leather destined for another bag, but they were very popular with our ladies, as I recall!


----------



## Pessie

​


Mayfly285 said:


> Sometimes it does work; the Pumpkin and Conker Bays, from a couple of years ago, were lovely bags and came with clochette and feet. They were Outlet Specials because they were made with some excess leather destined for another bag, but they were very popular with our ladies, as I recall!



Those are lovely bags Mayfly,  I'm talking about the outlet bags that seem to be being routinely manufactured nowadays to a lower, (but still v expensive) price point


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> ​
> Those are lovely bags Mayfly,  I'm talking about the outlet bags that seem to be being routinely manufactured nowadays to a lower, (but still v expensive) price point



Aha ... I'm with you on that one, Pessie!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy thanksgiving my friend..... Enjoy some yummy southern food and think of me



I will think of you and already have. I was putting out my crystal today and thought of you because it was made in beautiful Ireland.


----------



## Izzy48

To all our American friends on this forum I wish you a wonderful Thanksgiving. To all our friends from other countries, we wish you could join us in a wonderful holiday  with tables filled with good food, friends and family.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayfly285 said:


> Sometimes it does work; the Pumpkin and Conker Bays, from a couple of years ago, were lovely bags and came with clochette and feet. They were Outlet Specials because they were made with some excess leather destined for another bag, but they were very popular with our ladies, as I recall!



Oh my word. She's a beauty


----------



## Mayfly285

Thank you, Ukpanda! She's currently snoozing in her dustbag, waiting to be let out to brighten up these dull days!


----------



## Mayfly285

This was her first outing, back on 4 November 2013 (from the Which Mulberry are you carrying thread!)


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayfly285 said:


> This was her first outing, back on 4 November 2013 (from the Which Mulberry are you carrying thread!)



She's really stunning. I've not seen that colour in a bays before. Is the leather soft and squishy? Or structured? Either way she's a gorgeous thing. I'd be so scared to trash her though as I'm captain calamity with some of my bags .... Xx


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> This was her first outing, back on 4 November 2013 (from the Which Mulberry are you carrying thread!)



So pretty!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> She's really stunning. I've not seen that colour in a bays before. Is the leather soft and squishy? Or structured? Either way she's a gorgeous thing. I'd be so scared to trash her though as I'm captain calamity with some of my bags .... Xx


 
She's made from shiny grain leather, which was originally used in the push lock Polly, and is definitely more structured than squishy.  Clearly, they had some excess leather and decided to run up a few Bayswaters!  I really do need to fish mine out ...

Here's the original thread, when Mrsshac was trying to decide whether to go for the pumpkin or the conker.  I did order the latter, to compare the two, but mine looked like Ribena so I returned her and kept the pumpkin.  She's far more robust than you might think; a lot of ladies thought of her as a "weatherproof oak", rather like the gorgeous ginger Darwin leather of old.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/current-outlet-bays-shiny-grain-839405.html


----------



## Gringach

Izzy48 said:


> To all our American friends on this forum I wish you a wonderful Thanksgiving. To all our friends from other countries, we wish you could join us in a wonderful holiday  with tables filled with good food, friends and family.



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> This was her first outing, back on 4 November 2013 (from the Which Mulberry are you carrying thread!)



Such a great photo and of course a great bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> To all our American friends on this forum I wish you a wonderful Thanksgiving. To all our friends from other countries, we wish you could join us in a wonderful holiday  with tables filled with good food, friends and family.



Happy Thanksgiving my dear special friend...i wish health peace and happiness to you and all of yours...have a fabulous feast of goodies....i am drooling just thinking how could i choose between pecan and pumpkin pie


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my dear special friend...i wish health peace and happiness to you and all of yours...have a fabulous feast of goodies....i am drooling just thinking how could i choose between pecan and pumpkin pie



Pumpkin pie is in the oven and pecan was made yesterday. How about a little of both?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Pumpkin pie is in the oven and pecan was made yesterday. How about a little of both?



Lol soooooo jealous!! Enjoy

You know nothing in the world beats southern cooking or southern hospitality.bliss


----------



## aerinha

Izzy48 said:


> To all our American friends on this forum I wish you a wonderful Thanksgiving. To all our friends from other countries, we wish you could join us in a wonderful holiday  with tables filled with good food, friends and family.



Thank you 



elvisfan4life said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my dear special friend...i wish health peace and happiness to you and all of yours...have a fabulous feast of goodies....i am drooling just thinking how could i choose between pecan and pumpkin pie



We started going out and found some very nice buffet style places where you can do both.  You just have to wear stretchy pants lol.


----------



## elvisfan4life

aerinha said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> We started going out and found some very nice buffet style places where you can do both.  You just have to wear stretchy pants lol.



Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Natneeee

I need halo authenticating a mulberry I have bought!


----------



## Izzy48

aerinha said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> We started going out and found some very nice buffet style places where you can do both.  You just have to wear stretchy pants lol.



Stretchy pants do help, don't they?


----------



## GoStanford

Out of curiosity, have some Mulberry prices dropped?  I was looking at the Selfridge's website and noticed that some of the Bayswaters are listed for 1135 USD which is lower than I typically see (I am in the United States).  I also saw they have the Oak Double Zip Bayswater for 1900, again lower than I have seen here.


----------



## elvisfan4life

GoStanford said:


> Out of curiosity, have some Mulberry prices dropped?  I was looking at the Selfridge's website and noticed that some of the Bayswaters are listed for 1135 USD which is lower than I typically see (I am in the United States).  I also saw they have the Oak Double Zip Bayswater for 1900, again lower than I have seen here.



Possibly just exchange rate ...our prices have stayed the same


----------



## aerinha

Izzy48 said:


> Stretchy pants do help, don't they?



Yep.  Definitely not the day for skinny jeans or anything with a rigid waistband . .I wore a tunic top and leggings with a good amount of spandex in them.  The not the norm for PA in late November 62 degree day also got me out of dragging a coat into the restaurant which was nice.


----------



## Handbaglover222

Anyone know what discounts bicester village are doing for Black Friday weekend?


----------



## Slowhand

Great news ! On Labels Most Wanted  there's another chance to save 5%  between 10 am & 4 pm today.

A great way to shop and stay out of the 
:rain:
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/stock/


----------



## Izzy48

aerinha said:


> Yep.  Definitely not the day for skinny jeans or anything with a rigid waistband . .I wore a tunic top and leggings with a good amount of spandex in them.  The not the norm for PA in late November 62 degree day also got me out of dragging a coat into the restaurant which was nice.



Sounds as if we both wore much the same. I wore a tunic top and stretchy pants also!


----------



## baggyland

Have any of you see the Mulberry film for the Holidays and you can participate for a contest to win a Mulberry bag of your choice? It ends on Dec. 11 or12. I tried to participate because I receive their newsletter but it seems is only for participants of the the United Kingdom.


----------



## Ser

I was just wondering if anyone could explain what PVT means? I saw it on an oak mock croc lily and don't know what the PVT means? TIA


----------



## remainsilly

Ser said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could explain what PVT means? I saw it on an oak mock croc lily and don't know what the PVT means? TIA



Perhaps printed vegetable tanned? As opposed to natural, since mock croc is artificial grain/pattern?


----------



## Ser

remainsilly said:


> Perhaps printed vegetable tanned? As opposed to natural, since mock croc is artificial grain/pattern?



Doh of course! That makes sense!! Thanks remainsilly.  

Does anyone know how this leather holds up??? As I may have treated myself to the lily....I've been after an oak one for ages and love the patterned look


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Doh of course! That makes sense!! Thanks remainsilly.
> 
> Does anyone know how this leather holds up??? As I may have treated myself to the lily....I've been after an oak one for ages and love the patterned look



It ages really well, holds its structure more than the NVT.  Nice halfway between casual and smart iykwim.  This is my Bays   I think PVT will work really well in a Lily.


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could explain what PVT means? I saw it on an oak mock croc lily and don't know what the PVT means? TIA


I think I know the one you have purchased, it was there earlier now sold  it looks really nice. Looking forward to a reveal .


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> It ages really well, holds its structure more than the NVT.  Nice halfway between casual and smart iykwim.  This is my Bays   I think PVT will work really well in a Lily.




She's lovely  thanks for sharing. 






NY2005 said:


> I think I know the one you have purchased, it was there earlier now sold  it looks really nice. Looking forward to a reveal .



I was quite quick and on the ball for once...I shall do a reveal once arrived and sure I'm happy with her. Quite excited!!


----------



## Izzybet

Evening ladies, I hope I can share here?  Not Mulberry related, but I may be able to find a oxblood coloured bottle of wine! I have made a wine glass holder as part of my secret Santa present at work [emoji2]


----------



## ElainePG

Izzybet said:


> Evening ladies, I hope I can share here?  Not Mulberry related, but I may be able to find a oxblood coloured bottle of wine! I have made a wine glass holder as part of my secret Santa present at work [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208256


This is a really cute idea!


----------



## chooy

Taro said:


> Thanks remainsilly, I read your post and it was really helpful. I love my one Mulberry bag so far which is black NVT and so was thinking its a bit silly to get another black NVT SBS for myself. My sister was eyeing my bag but thinks it is too big so I was thinking to help find her a SBS as a Christmas present, probably black with brass but unsure if it's possible to find it (haven't seen it in store and don't even know if it's available?). She's a very low maintenance girl so I think black is best esp she wears jeans often.
> 
> For myself I may want the oxblood SBS (already have the tree purse trifold)....... I need to pace myself first though. I also saw mole grey in the store in SCG and really loved that one. In the SCG SBS I found it much less slouchy than the SCG regular bays but it could maybe vary from style to style and bag to bag? That's the beauty of buying in person for me
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble!




Hi all, 
I just regstered, but I've been lurking around for quite some time. haha

I'm totally torn between Black Bays NVT v SCG

I prefer more structure and I like the suede lining, which points me towards NVT 
but at the same time I like less maintenance and lighter weight, which points me towards SCG

I watched almost all Youtube videos available, all blog posts, forum posts on bays, and I found that there are a LOT of reviews on NVT but not so much on SCG- probably because it's a rather new kind of leather..

Is there anywhere I can find information on how the Bays SCG ages? If anyone has both SCG and NVT bags, I'd really appreciate if you could tell me the difference over time

Also, is it right that SCG doesn't develop patina? That'd be a plus for me

Sadly there's no Mulberry store near where I live.. so I can't go look at the bags in person..

I'll post my review as well after I finally choose and receive my bag  I received so much information from Purseforum that I'd like to contribute as well.

Thanks in advance!!



+ If you had the choice
would you choose NVT or SCG for bays?


----------



## remainsilly

chooy said:


> Hi all,
> I just regstered, but I've been lurking around for quite some time. haha
> 
> I'm totally torn between Black Bays NVT v SCG
> 
> I prefer more structure and I like the suede lining, which points me towards NVT
> but at the same time I like less maintenance and lighter weight, which points me towards SCG
> 
> I watched almost all Youtube videos available, all blog posts, forum posts on bays, and I found that there are a LOT of reviews on NVT but not so much on SCG- probably because it's a rather new kind of leather..
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find information on how the Bays SCG ages? If anyone has both SCG and NVT bags, I'd really appreciate if you could tell me the difference over time
> 
> Also, is it right that SCG doesn't develop patina? That'd be a plus for me
> 
> Sadly there's no Mulberry store near where I live.. so I can't go look at the bags in person..
> 
> I'll post my review as well after I finally choose and receive my bag  I received so much information from Purseforum that I'd like to contribute as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> + If you had the choice
> would you choose NVT or SCG for bays?


Welcome. 

Here's my leather review for scg alice2 posts on page)
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-different-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html

I chose my bays in nvt. With suede lining.
This was before scg arrived--would choose nvt bays again, now.
Because nvt is a natural grain, thicker leather. Which will age in a pleasing way--able to be revived with care products, but still showing marks/story.

My alice is scg. With fabric lining.
Bays in scg have microfiber/fake suede lining. Which I will not buy, in any mulb bag.
Scg is rolled & printed with grain pattern, artificial looking & thinner leather. Believe scratches will show unattractively, unable to be masked well--when able to scratch this durable material!

Your choice of black should not "patina" as, say, oak. 
Black will stay black.Just show some wear with time. More if not treated with collonil to preserve leather.

Hope helps.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Here's my leather review for scg alice2 posts on page)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...rent-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html
> 
> I chose my bays in nvt. With suede lining.
> This was before scg arrived--would choose nvt bays again, now.
> Because nvt is a natural grain, thicker leather. Which will age in a pleasing way--able to be revived with care products, but still showing marks/story.
> 
> My alice is scg. With fabric lining.
> Bays in scg have microfiber/fake suede lining. Which I will not buy, in any mulb bag.
> Scg is rolled & printed with grain pattern, artificial looking & thinner leather. Believe scratches will show unattractively, unable to be masked well--when able to scratch this durable material!
> 
> Your choice of black should not "patina" as, say, oak.
> Black will stay black.Just show some wear with time. More if not treated with collonil to preserve leather.
> 
> Hope helps.



Agree with Remainsilly. NVT all the way.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my leather review for scg alice2 posts on page)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...rent-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html
> 
> 
> 
> I chose my bays in nvt. With suede lining.
> 
> This was before scg arrived--would choose nvt bays again, now.
> 
> Because nvt is a natural grain, thicker leather. Which will age in a pleasing way--able to be revived with care products, but still showing marks/story.
> 
> 
> 
> My alice is scg. With fabric lining.
> 
> Bays in scg have microfiber/fake suede lining. Which I will not buy, in any mulb bag.
> 
> Scg is rolled & printed with grain pattern, artificial looking & thinner leather. Believe scratches will show unattractively, unable to be masked well--when able to scratch this durable material!
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of black should not "patina" as, say, oak.
> 
> Black will stay black.Just show some wear with time. More if not treated with collonil to preserve leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope helps.







Ukpandagirl said:


> Agree with Remainsilly. NVT all the way.




Another vote for NVT! [emoji4]


----------



## chooy

Ludmilla said:


> Another vote for NVT! [emoji4]


Wow! Thank you all 
Remainsilly your scg alice review has been so helpful!!
I'm leaned towards nvt 8:2 now!

I made the decision to travel (lol) 2 hours away next weekend to have a look at both bags before I make a final decision.
I'm not in a position to buy another $1000+ bag at least 3 years after I get this one, so I want to be 100% sure about my decision. Plus, I know myself and I'm pretty sure that I'd probably wonder what the other bag would have been like for the rest of the time I carry my bag (crazy me can't let go). So why not invest half a day to stop myself wondering for a few years right? lol

Thanks for the advice & votes!! I would've still been 50-50 if not for your help 



Oh I was wondering..
Is there a reason why the scg version is more expensive (besides having a lining)? I had the notion that more expensive=better but I don't think that holds for scg$$>nvt$


----------



## remainsilly

chooy said:


> Wow! Thank you all
> Remainsilly your scg alice review has been so helpful!!
> I'm leaned towards nvt 8:2 now!
> 
> I made the decision to travel (lol) 2 hours away next weekend to have a look at both bags before I make a final decision.
> I'm not in a position to buy another $1000+ bag at least 3 years after I get this one, so I want to be 100% sure about my decision. Plus, I know myself and I'm pretty sure that I'd probably wonder what the other bag would have been like for the rest of the time I carry my bag (crazy me can't let go). So why not invest half a day to stop myself wondering for a few years right? lol
> 
> Thanks for the advice & votes!! I would've still been 50-50 if not for your help
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was wondering..
> Is there a reason why the scg version is more expensive (besides having a lining)? I had the notion that more expensive=better but I don't think that holds for scg$$>nvt$


Would guess processing scg leather/protective coating/lining adds expense.
But mostly believe prices reflect intention to move seasonal scg/microfiber lined items into outlets/sales. So start higher.

No regrets on my alice. Scg leather suits style. And is very resilient.
Feel does not suit bays, how I use/see bays, is all. 

Happy travels. Good plan.


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question... does anyone own a Daria satchel in oak? This one, with spongy pebbled leather...

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/family/daria/daria-satchel-oak-spongy-pebbled

I'm thinking that it may be my next Mulberry investment (next year) because I seriously need an oak bag. But the shape seems a bit square-ish to me, at least from the photos. And I'm wondering if the lovely curved shape will hold up over time, or if spongy leather will "smoosh."

Comments, thoughts, suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## reester

I am a very minimal person and love teeny tiny bags. I recently fell in absolute LOVE with the Mulberry Mini Lily in oak, it looks like the perfect size and shape for me,  BUT I was wondering if it could fit an iphone 6 plus? I've seen threads on if the bag could fit an iphone 6 (I know it can), but I'm not sure about the fit for a 6 plus. If anyone could point me to a thread on this or give their experience/advice it would be much appreciated!


----------



## youngster

reester said:


> I am a very minimal person and love teeny tiny bags. I recently fell in absolute LOVE with the Mulberry Mini Lily in oak, it looks like the perfect size and shape for me,  BUT I was wondering if it could fit an iphone 6 plus? I've seen threads on if the bag could fit an iphone 6 (I know it can), but I'm not sure about the fit for a 6 plus. If anyone could point me to a thread on this or give their experience/advice it would be much appreciated!



Here are a few threads about the mini-Lily:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mini-lily-decisions-907091.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mini-lily-what-can-you-fit-on-it-910814.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mini-lily-questions-905127.html
There are several others.  Just do a quick search of the forum.

I don't think an Iphone 6 plus would fit. My Samsung G4 does not fit and it measures 5 1/2" exactly.  Well, it would fit if I put it in at the diagonal and didn't care if it slightly stretched the bag, but I do care!   I still ended up buying a mini lily during this latest sale as it fits everything else I need and I tend to keep my phone in a jacket pocket anyway.  It does fit my U.S. passport beautifully so that, along with the card slots and space for cash and a lip gloss, is all I need on certain occasions.


----------



## youngster

Also . . . did anyone else get a UPS delivery from Mulberry with a holiday gift?  
Mine showed up from my new SA today.  What a pleasant surprise!   I forgot they did something like that last year but this year it was a Mulberry stationary item, the black deep embossed croco lined notebook!  This one:
http://www.mulberry.com/shop/family...nd-a5-notebook-black-deep-embossed-croc-print


----------



## Taro

chooy said:


> Hi all,
> I just regstered, but I've been lurking around for quite some time. haha
> 
> I'm totally torn between Black Bays NVT v SCG
> 
> I prefer more structure and I like the suede lining, which points me towards NVT
> but at the same time I like less maintenance and lighter weight, which points me towards SCG
> 
> I watched almost all Youtube videos available, all blog posts, forum posts on bays, and I found that there are a LOT of reviews on NVT but not so much on SCG- probably because it's a rather new kind of leather..
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find information on how the Bays SCG ages? If anyone has both SCG and NVT bags, I'd really appreciate if you could tell me the difference over time
> 
> Also, is it right that SCG doesn't develop patina? That'd be a plus for me
> 
> Sadly there's no Mulberry store near where I live.. so I can't go look at the bags in person..
> 
> I'll post my review as well after I finally choose and receive my bag  I received so much information from Purseforum that I'd like to contribute as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> + If you had the choice
> would you choose NVT or SCG for bays?


Hey,

Welcome to TPF! I know most people on this subforum are huge proponents of NVT, but I actually wouldn't discount SCG so quickly. I have an NVT pocket bays (regular size) and a small bayswater in SCG (mole grey). The SBS is always my go-to bag, and the NVT bays for me is simply too heavy to be more than a work bag. I don't like to have a huge bag weighing me down and I prefer the strap of the SBS. I actually feel for the SBS style, small classic grain is MORE structured and resilient than the NVT. My sister has the black NVT SBS which looks a lot more casual because it has worn a lot quicker in both structure and the actual leather surface whereas the SCG which I have is more polished looking because of its ability to keep its shape better. Not sure how that translates into the bigger classic bays style but I am just speaking from the bags I own.

Also, I know most people are real suede fans here but I would like to give a vote to microfiber (I own both - microfiber in my SBS, suede in my regular black NVT bays) if you care more about keeping things light. I have had my SBS for over half a year now and it looks brand new both outside and in, whereas the NVT bays has definitely acquired more of a worn in look which I love.

Edit to add: I did consider getting the mushroom grey bays when it was on sale from Mulberry summer sale but ended up getting my NVT pocket bays for the extra pocket in the back. I think honestly both SCG and NVT leather is prone to getting slouchy with time and use. If you are looking for structure I wouldn't pick either of these leathers. If you want a leather which will not age, I would pick SCG. 

Basically they are very different leathers but if you like things to look "new" for a long time I would not go with NVT. NVT does develop a lovely broken in feeling even in black! Based on your criteria of 1) structure, 2) stays new looking, and 3) is light/easy to maintain, I would pick a SCG bays since it hits 2/3 of those criteria, and get a liner (love my Samorga liners) to keep the structure which I bet will not keep in shape - hope one of the ladies who owns SCG bays can shed some more light on that. Alternatively, get a black NVT (less obvious patina) and get a liner to keep its structure. It seems that there are pretty fun-colored SCG bays on the website now so if you are looking at color I love how the SCG takes color, it's very uniform and you can probably buy one sight unseen and be happy with it, whereas NVT you need to go into the store if you are particular about grain size and even color distribution.

Otherwise if liner is not really something you like I would say look at a different leather altogether - not sure what is available besides these two nowadays since I haven't been following Mulberry very closely. Hope this helps as a balancing perspective. Love both my bags from Mulberry!


----------



## Taro

chooy said:


> Wow! Thank you all
> Remainsilly your scg alice review has been so helpful!!
> I'm leaned towards nvt 8:2 now!
> 
> I made the decision to travel (lol) 2 hours away next weekend to have a look at both bags before I make a final decision.
> I'm not in a position to buy another $1000+ bag at least 3 years after I get this one, so I want to be 100% sure about my decision. Plus, I know myself and I'm pretty sure that I'd probably wonder what the other bag would have been like for the rest of the time I carry my bag (crazy me can't let go). So why not invest half a day to stop myself wondering for a few years right? lol
> 
> Thanks for the advice & votes!! I would've still been 50-50 if not for your help
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was wondering..
> Is there a reason why the scg version is more expensive (besides having a lining)? I had the notion that more expensive=better but I don't think that holds for scg$$>nvt$



Great idea!! Please keep us updated on what you decide!  Love to live vicariously through all of you here...


----------



## Slowhand

In 12 hours time I will be finished work until January 2nd - yipeeee !
:rockettes:


Just wanted to wish you all a Happy Peaceful Christmas , with extra special thoughts to those who have empty places at the dinner table and parcels missing from under the tree  xx


----------



## P-M

Happy holidays from Finland! Been a while. Had to drop you a line. :santawave:


----------



## ElainePG

Happy holidays, everyone!:xtree: Merry Christmas to those who celebrate, Happy New Year to all, and have a warm & safe holiday season surrounded by love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Peaceful holidays to all of you. [emoji319]


----------



## Elendil

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Taimi

I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas! :xtree: It's been a pleasure to be here and chat with you lovely ladies.


----------



## Sunfeather

Merry Christmas / Happy holidays to you all!
Thank you to be a part of your "bag life"! &#127876;&#10084;&#127876;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Wishing everyone a happy Christmas and a peaceful, healthy New Year...


----------



## DiJe40

Merry Christmas and a Happy Newyear!! [emoji162]&#127870;&#128717;


----------



## MiniMabel

Happy Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Work finished, wrapping all done, annoying Christmas music playing. Suspect item under the tree that I hope is from Mulb.  

Have a lovely time ladies. Stay safe, enjoy and I look forward to photos!!! 

&#55357;&#56380;


----------



## Gringach

Wishing you all a beatiful Christmas with the people you love &#128157;


----------



## Louliu71

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you have all been good and Santa brings whatever you've wished for....... Something beginning with M!


----------



## Skater

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Izzy48

Merry Christmas to all you wonderful ladies! So unusually hot here we are using air conditioning. No Mulberry items for me under the tree but one for my daughter who just arrived after driving over 12 hours to be here. My son will also be here so this mom is happy!


----------



## Slowhand

Izzy48 said:


> Merry Christmas to all you wonderful ladies! So unusually hot here we are using air conditioning. No Mulberry items for me under the tree but one for my daughter who just arrived after driving over 12 hours to be here. My son will also be here so this mom is happy!


My sentiments too - its not what's under the tree that matters - its  the people around it .
Happy Christmas from South East England x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Merry Christmas to all you wonderful ladies! So unusually hot here we are using air conditioning. No Mulberry items for me under the tree but one for my daughter who just arrived after driving over 12 hours to be here. My son will also be here so this mom is happy!



Merry Christmas lovely lady enjoy the heat..its m ild here we have horrid rain!!! Xxx


----------



## Izzy48

Slowhand said:


> My sentiments too - its not what's under the tree that matters - its  the people around it .
> Happy Christmas from South East England x




You are so right. And Merry Christmas from Tennessee, USA.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Merry Christmas lovely lady enjoy the heat..its m ild here we have horrid rain!!! Xxx




To the super Elvis, the best of the best! Merry Christmas! Torrential rains , heavy fog and thunder storms. Just can't believe this weather on Christmas Day.


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Merry Christmas everyone and a happy healthy New Year! :santawave:


----------



## morgan20

Hi ladies have not been on here for quite a long time (my guilty pleasure are the celebrity forums they are hilarious).  I don't have any Mulberry bags anymore, however will stalk their website or HOF akin to a demented ex! I think I might be tempted back to Mulberry....so many new bags I like.  I hope you all had a great Christmas


----------



## jp23

Is anyone in Northern England? All I see/ hear about is the flooding! Hoping everyone is safe [emoji177]


----------



## Mayfly285

Belated Merry Christmas and a very early Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.  I've had no internet connection for nearly a month, and my phone data has now run out, so I have been logging on to my emails etc when in Tesco, Costa Coffee etc etc (I'm currently in Starbucks!) ... &#128552;  On the plus side, I haven't been tempted by any online shopping or sales, although I did get conned into taking home an elderly Russian hamster from Pets at Home on Christmas Eve ...

Hoping that all our Northern ladies are keeping well and are safe from the dreadful floods.  Thinking of you all, wherever you are, and hoping that normal service will be resumed soon!

Love to you all and have a wonderful 2016! &#128536; xxx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Belated Merry Christmas and a very early Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.  I've had no internet connection for nearly a month, and my phone data has now run out, so I have been logging on to my emails etc when in Tesco, Costa Coffee etc etc (I'm currently in Starbucks!) ... &#128552;  On the plus side, I haven't been tempted by any online shopping or sales, although I did get conned into taking home an elderly Russian hamster from Pets at Home on Christmas Eve ...
> 
> Hoping that all our Northern ladies are keeping well and are safe from the dreadful floods.  Thinking of you all, wherever you are, and hoping that normal service will be resumed soon!
> 
> Love to you all and have a wonderful 2016! &#128536; xxx



Russian hamster not a siberian hamster/rat as per manuel/fawlty towers????
Happy new year pet xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayfly285 said:


> Belated Merry Christmas and a very early Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.  I've had no internet connection for nearly a month, and my phone data has now run out, so I have been logging on to my emails etc when in Tesco, Costa Coffee etc etc (I'm currently in Starbucks!) ... &#128552;  On the plus side, I haven't been tempted by any online shopping or sales, although I did get conned into taking home an elderly Russian hamster from Pets at Home on Christmas Eve ...
> 
> Hoping that all our Northern ladies are keeping well and are safe from the dreadful floods.  Thinking of you all, wherever you are, and hoping that normal service will be resumed soon!
> 
> Love to you all and have a wonderful 2016! &#128536; xxx



Hey missus, glad your ok. Had missed your posts. Xxx


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Belated Merry Christmas and a very early Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.  I've had no internet connection for nearly a month, and my phone data has now run out, so I have been logging on to my emails etc when in Tesco, Costa Coffee etc etc (I'm currently in Starbucks!) ... [emoji32]  On the plus side, I haven't been tempted by any online shopping or sales, although I did get conned into taking home an elderly Russian hamster from Pets at Home on Christmas Eve ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that all our Northern ladies are keeping well and are safe from the dreadful floods.  Thinking of you all, wherever you are, and hoping that normal service will be resumed soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Love to you all and have a wonderful 2016! [emoji8] xxx




Take care.... Any excuse not to do a family shot [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Russian hamster not a siberian hamster/rat as per manuel/fawlty towers????
> Happy new year pet xx


Aw, let's name it Basil. 
https://media.giphy.com/media/5kMN5va5zNtv2/giphy.gif


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Aw, let's name it Basil.
> https://media.giphy.com/media/5kMN5va5zNtv2/giphy.gif



Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year to all of you and best wishes to those threatened by the floods! [emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aw, let's name it Basil.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/5kMN5va5zNtv2/giphy.gif




[emoji23]


----------



## Slowhand

Happy New Year  everyone . Stay safe if you are out on the town


----------



## Louliu71

Happy new year to all!!!


----------



## Staceysmith

Hi I'm new on here I have see a preloved bag and was wondering if anyone can tell me if it's genuine if I give the serial number? Thanks


----------



## Sunfeather

Happy New Year to you all &#10084;


----------



## DiJe40




----------



## Skater

Here's to a fabulous 2016 for everyone!


----------



## Izzy48

gunsandbanjos said:


> Morning ladies! Shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Got a long day ahead, DD is in for surgery tomorrow so got all the preop stuff to do today. Taking my kindle!




Hope all has gone well. Take good care of yourself as well as DD and your family.


----------



## appleproject

Staceysmith said:


> Hi I'm new on here I have see a preloved bag and was wondering if anyone can tell me if it's genuine if I give the serial number? Thanks


You will need to post this query on the Authenticate this thread


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Did anyone notice the Kite was noted in Vogue magazine "like list" in January's issue.... Wonder if this wag will be a big seller.

Johnny gets the reigns soon. Hoping for some new twists on some of th more classic bags.  

Am defo struggling with the Balenciaga love that I have right now.... Eek.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Did anyone notice the Kite was noted in Vogue magazine "like list" in January's issue.... Wonder if this wag will be a big seller.
> 
> Johnny gets the reigns soon. Hoping for some new twists on some of th more classic bags.
> 
> Am defo struggling with the Balenciaga love that I have right now.... Eek.




I like the kite, leather, style and colour and even the little sewn in tag. Too privey though


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Did anyone notice the Kite was noted in Vogue magazine "like list" in January's issue.... Wonder if this wag will be a big seller.
> 
> Johnny gets the reigns soon. Hoping for some new twists on some of th more classic bags.
> 
> Am defo struggling with the Balenciaga love that I have right now.... Eek.




Ok so I moved over here now LOL
Do you have a particular bal in mind? Color? Leather? Hdw?


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Ok so I moved over here now LOL
> Do you have a particular bal in mind? Color? Leather? Hdw?




Don't know about Ukpandagirl, but I want yours and the city you are going t get [emoji776] or ny2005


----------



## Gringach

Ukpandagirl said:


> Did anyone notice the Kite was noted in Vogue magazine "like list" in January's issue.... Wonder if this wag will be a big seller.
> 
> Johnny gets the reigns soon. Hoping for some new twists on some of th more classic bags.
> 
> Am defo struggling with the Balenciaga love that I have right now.... Eek.



I had received a green Balenciaga from an exboyfriend.. Used it a lot (great quality) but sold it to get my oak Lexie (and this is where my love for Mulb bags started) and I have no regrets.

BUT I look at these bags with envy sometimes.. Specialy the red or oxblood ones.. They look so cool and edgy I think!

I might should have digged on that brand for my 40ties and moved to Mulb for my 50thies??

Hahaha!! But I love the classical style of Mulberry..


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Did anyone notice the Kite was noted in Vogue magazine "like list" in January's issue.... Wonder if this wag will be a big seller.
> 
> Johnny gets the reigns soon. Hoping for some new twists on some of th more classic bags.
> 
> Am defo struggling with the Balenciaga love that I have right now.... Eek.


See if you can go and try one on somewhere to see what floats your boat. I've just been trekking round the shops with mine, it's very comfy on the shoulder. Sorry to encourage


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I like the kite, leather, style and colour and even the little sewn in tag. Too privey though


 
They are indeed not cheap.  And no silver hardware on any of them & they're not planning Silver fittings on any either.  Doh.



jp23 said:


> Ok so I moved over here now LOL
> Do you have a particular bal in mind? Color? Leather? Hdw?


 
I really like yours - which one is it again?  I love the mini you modelled too.  I have been lusting after a little "hip" bag - the red one here is cute... not sure how they would look though.... https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_875619-Balenciaga.html



Louliu71 said:


> Don't know about Ukpandagirl, but I want yours and the city you are going t get [emoji776] or ny2005


 
Me and Louliu will come and find you for your bags!!!  




Gringach said:


> I had received a green Balenciaga from an exboyfriend.. Used it a lot (great quality) but sold it to get my oak Lexie (and this is where my love for Mulb bags started) and I have no regrets.
> 
> BUT I look at these bags with envy sometimes.. Specialy the red or oxblood ones.. They look so cool and edgy I think!
> 
> 
> 
> I might should have digged on that brand for my 40ties and moved to Mulb for my 50thies??
> 
> Hahaha!! But I love the classical style of Mulberry..


 
I think they're rather edgy and gorgeous too.... wishing id had a flirt with them too.  But maybe now is the time as there is nothing Mulberry that turns my head at the moment...



NY2005 said:


> See if you can go and try one on somewhere to see what floats your boat. I've just been trekking round the shops with mine, it's very comfy on the shoulder. Sorry to encourage


 
Am going to have a play in the Balanciaga store for sure.  I think the LV shop may have a visit as well but I have to be good for the first part of the year and therefore im not going to rush to London for my "play" day.  Well that is if im paying.... if i am dragged by him indoors, it may be a different story ............Back to the sofa i go....


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Don't know about Ukpandagirl, but I want yours and the city you are going t get [emoji776] or ny2005









Ukpandagirl said:


> I really like yours - which one is it again?  I love the mini you modelled too.  I have been lusting after a little "hip" bag - the red one here is cute... not sure how they would look though.... https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_875619-Balenciaga.html




Mine is the Metallic Edge city in chèvre! Perfect bag I def recommend it! 

Now I'm stumped between minis! I don't know if I should get the mini in Metallic edge, Giant HW, or the RH.







I'm drifting towards either the giant or the rh because I have the regular city in metallic edge though I really love the chèvre. But as much as a love the GH I already have a bag with that type of hardware, so that makes me lean towards the rh which I love too but then I sort of miss the bling. &#129300; what do you guys think?


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Mine is the Metallic Edge city in chèvre! Perfect bag I def recommend it!
> 
> Now I'm stumped between minis! I don't know if I should get the mini in Metallic edge, Giant HW, or the RH.
> 
> View attachment 3236268
> View attachment 3236269
> View attachment 3236270
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drifting towards either the giant or the rh because I have the regular city in metallic edge though I really love the chèvre. But as much as a love the GH I already have a bag with that type of hardware, so that makes me lean towards the rh which I love too but then I sort of miss the bling. &#129300; what do you guys think?




How bizarre!!! Was browsing the Balenciaga site earlier today and had taken a screenshot of this little beauty 

I love the leather - but as you already got the edge on your other bag if rule it out maybe


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> How bizarre!!! Was browsing the Balenciaga site earlier today and had taken a screenshot of this little beauty
> 
> I love the leather - but as you already got the edge on your other bag if rule it out maybe
> 
> View attachment 3236291




You have great taste [emoji6] lol! 
Have you tried it on in person yet!?


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> You have great taste [emoji6] lol!
> Have you tried it on in person yet!?




Haha..... I blame you! &#128578; didn't know it existed until you posted about it

I picked it up in Selfridges the other week and that's about it, loved it! I then saw a lady with one outside and thought how weird, didn't know it existed and then see hundreds of people in the street and it kind of looked at me!

I love my mini Taylor but really want something else, thought about a mini Lexi but the leather didn't sing to me, currently have the mini buckle bays in shrunken calf .... Still in the fence with this one and may take it back, fancied the mini Jamie, regular lily, I could go on and on and on

It's a lot of money for such a small bag, but there is something about this combination that I'm drawn to.....hmmmmm!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Haha..... I blame you! &#128578; didn't know it existed until you posted about it
> 
> I picked it up in Selfridges the other week and that's about it, loved it! I then saw a lady with one outside and thought how weird, didn't know it existed and then see hundreds of people in the street and it kind of looked at me!
> 
> I love my mini Taylor but really want something else, thought about a mini Lexi but the leather didn't sing to me, currently have the mini buckle bays in shrunken calf .... Still in the fence with this one and may take it back, fancied the mini Jamie, regular lily, I could go on and on and on
> 
> It's a lot of money for such a small bag, but there is something about this combination that I'm drawn to.....hmmmmm!




Hahahaha I'm sorry [emoji85] I definitely know what you mean about the price point, it's a whole lot of money for not a lot of bag and I think that's why it's been on my Wishlist for so long but not actually bought. My only justification is that I know I'll wear it and most likely it will be my go to. When I was in LA the weight of a bag didn't matter that much because I would just go from my house, to the car, to wherever we were going. Now I'm waking everywhere, taking public transportation, the bag no longer has a passenger seat, it stays on me the whole time. I also seem to carry less and less stuff with me these days. 

My struggle with small bags is for some reason they seem so formal. Especially since most small bags seem to come with chains. I was considering a micro peekaboo but my phone doesn't even fit in that so that's out, plus it also didn't seem very casual to me. I have a nano Saint Laurent sac de jour but it's white so I was thinking about getting another in black but it's open top, I'd be worried about it keeping its structure blah blah it's just not a toss around bag IMO. I also thought about the mini Alexa but it also just didn't sing to me plus I like the edge of the Balenciaga. 

For some reason it seems like a lot of my friends who like mulberry also like Balenciaga, I wonder why?!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha I'm sorry [emoji85] I definitely know what you mean about the price point, it's a whole lot of money for not a lot of bag and I think that's why it's been on my Wishlist for so long but not actually bought. My only justification is that I know I'll wear it and most likely it will be my go to. When I was in LA the weight of a bag didn't matter that much because I would just go from my house, to the car, to wherever we were going. Now I'm waking everywhere, taking public transportation, the bag no longer has a passenger seat, it stays on me the whole time. I also seem to carry less and less stuff with me these days.
> 
> My struggle with small bags is for some reason they seem so formal. Especially since most small bags seem to come with chains. I was considering a micro peekaboo but my phone doesn't even fit in that so that's out, plus it also didn't seem very casual to me. I have a nano Saint Laurent sac de jour but it's white so I was thinking about getting another in black but it's open top, I'd be worried about it keeping its structure blah blah it's just not a toss around bag IMO. I also thought about the mini Alexa but it also just didn't sing to me plus I like the edge of the Balenciaga.
> 
> For some reason it seems like a lot of my friends who like mulberry also like Balenciaga, I wonder why?!



I absolutely hated the mini alexa, thought it was the most pointless bag in the whole world. Fast forward three ish years and I now own one and use it loads in fact it's currently  out shone my new bayswater but I know when the weather gets better she will come out again.

I'm loving the Balenciaga mini city's too.... Love all the bags you and Lou have posted above.  I may go for a large city first because as you say, for a mini city, its a lot of money for not a lot of bag and i think I will search for a little one.  What are the hip ones like as there are two on NPN that look cute... Are they really little....?

I am no where near a store to look at them so will have to have a play when I'm in London but that's not for a while sadly.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hey ladies! I'm headed out shopping and I'm currently debating the Cara Strap Pochette, any thoughts? I've created a thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/cara-delevigne-strap-pochette-931127.html


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha I'm sorry [emoji85] I definitely know what you mean about the price point, it's a whole lot of money for not a lot of bag and I think that's why it's been on my Wishlist for so long but not actually bought. My only justification is that I know I'll wear it and most likely it will be my go to. When I was in LA the weight of a bag didn't matter that much because I would just go from my house, to the car, to wherever we were going. Now I'm waking everywhere, taking public transportation, the bag no longer has a passenger seat, it stays on me the whole time. I also seem to carry less and less stuff with me these days.
> 
> My struggle with small bags is for some reason they seem so formal. Especially since most small bags seem to come with chains. I was considering a micro peekaboo but my phone doesn't even fit in that so that's out, plus it also didn't seem very casual to me. I have a nano Saint Laurent sac de jour but it's white so I was thinking about getting another in black but it's open top, I'd be worried about it keeping its structure blah blah it's just not a toss around bag IMO. I also thought about the mini Alexa but it also just didn't sing to me plus I like the edge of the Balenciaga.
> 
> For some reason it seems like a lot of my friends who like mulberry also like Balenciaga, I wonder why?!




Pretty much my same thoughts! Max I am comfortable paying is £600 ish and for that I'd expect a full size one [emoji51]

My ideal work bag is Alexa/Tillie size, no fiddly multi straps, must be either hobo or option of cross body/shoulder (like Bella/Daria/Tessie, def no delicate leathers, no pale linings...... So the search  continues!

Ideal 'Go to' bag for car trips/weekends/shops is cross body that sits close to my body, with zip or postmans lock and similar to Mini Taylor size...... I have found my perfect bag..... But don't want to wear it out! So the search is on

One can only dream that the mini city hits the sales [emoji776]


----------



## Louliu71

With pic if perfect bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Actually add small bryn to that list


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Haha..... I blame you! &#128578; didn't know it existed until you posted about it
> 
> I picked it up in Selfridges the other week and that's about it, loved it! I then saw a lady with one outside and thought how weird, didn't know it existed and then see hundreds of people in the street and it kind of looked at me!
> 
> I love my mini Taylor but really want something else, thought about a mini Lexi but the leather didn't sing to me, currently have the mini buckle bays in shrunken calf .... Still in the fence with this one and may take it back, fancied the mini Jamie, regular lily, I could go on and on and on
> 
> It's a lot of money for such a small bag, but there is something about this combination that I'm drawn to.....hmmmmm!


Panda and Louliu, I'm looking forward to the Balenciaga reveals .........it's only a matter of time ladies isn't it! You both have an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Panda and Louliu, I'm looking forward to the Balenciaga reveals .........it's only a matter of time ladies isn't it! You both have an itch that needs scratching.



For me yes it is. I've long been an admirer but never thought of them as "me", but the more photos I see, the more I like them. I am loving my mini alexa right now and just can't help but lust after a mini city. They're so cute..


----------



## Skater

Now I want a mini City too - never looked at Balenciaga before, so I'm holding you ladies responsible for this new craving!!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> I absolutely hated the mini alexa, thought it was the most pointless bag in the whole world. Fast forward three ish years and I now own one and use it loads in fact it's currently  out shone my new bayswater but I know when the weather gets better she will come out again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the Balenciaga mini city's too.... Love all the bags you and Lou have posted above.  I may go for a large city first because as you say, for a mini city, its a lot of money for not a lot of bag and i think I will search for a little one.  What are the hip ones like as there are two on NPN that look cute... Are they really little....?
> 
> 
> 
> I am no where near a store to look at them so will have to have a play when I'm in London but that's not for a while sadly.




I think the regular city is definitely a good choice too! They aren't very heavy even if you are carrying a light load. The lambskin is so easy to care for and wear. I think the hip bags are actually a little bigger but I don't think they hold as much because they are flatter? I haven't tried one on yet TBH just seen them. I also know the clutches that hold over are really popular too because they come with a cross body strap.


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Pretty much my same thoughts! Max I am comfortable paying is £600 ish and for that I'd expect a full size one [emoji51]
> 
> My ideal work bag is Alexa/Tillie size, no fiddly multi straps, must be either hobo or option of cross body/shoulder (like Bella/Daria/Tessie, def no delicate leathers, no pale linings...... So the search  continues!
> 
> Ideal 'Go to' bag for car trips/weekends/shops is cross body that sits close to my body, with zip or postmans lock and similar to Mini Taylor size...... I have found my perfect bag..... But don't want to wear it out! So the search is on
> 
> One can only dream that the mini city hits the sales [emoji776]




Yeah I think the size of the alexa is really good, the city seems a little larger than it. But you can find the mini city's for pretty good prices pre loved! I wonder if the black bags go on sale? I'm planning to buy one soon after my Fendi sells! [emoji85]


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> Now I want a mini City too - never looked at Balenciaga before, so I'm holding you ladies responsible for this new craving!!




IM SORRY! Lol


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Yeah I think the size of the alexa is really good, the city seems a little larger than it. But you can find the mini city's for pretty good prices pre loved! I wonder if the black bags go on sale? I'm planning to buy one soon after my Fendi sells! [emoji85]




Thanks, glad you pointed out the size of the city, rules that one out

2 Ms will have to go before I buy any Bbag but guess they will be around for a while, thus no immediate itch needs scratching &#128578; I doubt black goes in the sale, will have to swot up over on the B thread as re sale value is also important for me as get bored pretty quick

Not many come up on evilbay UK

Looking forward to your reveal ...... And maybe Panda too??


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Now I want a mini City too - never looked at Balenciaga before, so I'm holding you ladies responsible for this new craving!!




If you were my sister we'd fall out all the time as expect we would be borrowing each other's stuff all the time given our similar taste [emoji12]


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Pretty much my same thoughts! Max I am comfortable paying is £600 ish and for that I'd expect a full size one [emoji51]
> 
> My ideal work bag is Alexa/Tillie size, no fiddly multi straps, must be either hobo or option of cross body/shoulder (like Bella/Daria/Tessie, def no delicate leathers, no pale linings...... So the search  continues!
> 
> Ideal 'Go to' bag for car trips/weekends/shops is cross body that sits close to my body, with zip or postmans lock and similar to Mini Taylor size...... I have found my perfect bag..... But don't want to wear it out! So the search is on
> 
> One can only dream that the mini city hits the sales [emoji776]



The Bal First looks like a great size... according to my, ahem, purely speculative research online yesterday! Like you, I'd be hoping to find one discounted though.

No, I haven't been bad yet but am definitely going to take a trip to the Bal store, which is conveniently/ dangerously a mere few minutes away from Mulberry's New Bond St store... oh dear!!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> If you were my sister we'd fall out all the time as expect we would be borrowing each other's stuff all the time given our similar taste [emoji12]



Ha - too true!!


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, glad you pointed out the size of the city, rules that one out
> 
> 2 Ms will have to go before I buy any Bbag but guess they will be around for a while, thus no immediate itch needs scratching &#128578; I doubt black goes in the sale, will have to swot up over on the B thread as re sale value is also important for me as get bored pretty quick
> 
> Not many come up on evilbay UK
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal ...... And maybe Panda too??


Mine was in the sale and it's black, from independent website.


----------



## Loveheart

Skater said:


> The Bal First looks like a great size... according to my, ahem, purely speculative research online yesterday! Like you, I'd be hoping to find one discounted though.
> 
> No, I haven't been bad yet but am definitely going to take a trip to the Bal store, which is conveniently/ dangerously a mere few minutes away from Mulberry's New Bond St store... oh dear!!



The FIrst is really tiny, as is the mini city. If you only carry phone and keys, that is ok but anything more than that you need a City which is iconic Bal and perfect for a first purchase. Trust me, I have/had all shapes of Bal, they are wonderful, easy car bags, especially the hamilton (chevre) bags which are indestructable


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yeah I think the size of the alexa is really good, the city seems a little larger than it. But you can find the mini city's for pretty good prices pre loved! I wonder if the black bags go on sale? I'm planning to buy one soon after my Fendi sells! [emoji85]


 

I havent found one at a really good price other than full price and Mr Panda will have a coronery if i buy another full price handbag at the moment.  I had too many last year.  I am also finding that justifying them is becoming a problem as i have run out of reasons!! 

If anyone can provide new reasons, i may get away with it - lol.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> The Bal First looks like a great size... according to my, ahem, purely speculative research online yesterday! Like you, I'd be hoping to find one discounted though.
> 
> No, I haven't been bad yet but am definitely going to take a trip to the Bal store, which is conveniently/ dangerously a mere few minutes away from Mulberry's New Bond St store... oh dear!!


 

Skater you must report back as i am no where near London (phew) and so cannot go and play with any.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Ha - too true!!


 

Indeedvery true.  There is a little group of us that are strangely in sync with handbag lustings!!  As the panda of the group i would just sit up a tree, eat bamboo and be mildly aloof until i got the handbag of my dreams... as a panda does - lol


----------



## vikianderson

gilson854 said:


> Hi my fellow M lovers! I've not posted for a while but love keeping up with all the bag chat
> 
> Some expert advice needed which I know I can find here from you lovely ladies: My hubby has said he will buy me a mulberry (budget £450) for the first time ever - woop!  (I've had to buy them myself so far...which as you'll know does have some advantages!) He doesn't really know the prices so I thought I could get a preloved one as long as its in new/excellent condition.
> 
> So I was just wondering, has anyone bought a bag (there are some beauties!) from the website:
> 
> Thefinerthingsaberdeen.com
> 
> There are a couple I have my eye on but wondered if anyone had any experience of this website?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Xx





remainsilly said:


> Believe "mulberry shopping" subforum has a couple threads about this choice.
> Seems popular. Believe owner is tpf member?
> No personal experience, as don't buy preowned bags, sorry.





Mayfly285 said:


> Hi gilson xx I haven't been on for a while but I just saw your post.  I bought a Harriet shoulder bag from Thefinerthings and was very, very pleased with my purchase.  The owner is indeed a member of TPF and the bag arrived impeccably packaged and in "as new" condition - I would recommend wholeheartedly!
> 
> Btw, remainsilly is right - there is a thread dedicated to this seller!





holleigh said:


> Here you go, link to TPF thread re TheFinerTHings .. owner is a TF-er, she's Hanlovesbags .. I haven't bought from her "store" but I know lots of folks who have & they have all been delighted with the items & the customer care xx's
> (not sure if you're aware that LabelsMostWanted is another excellent & very trusted site to by on) xxHolls
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/the-finer-things-new-site-887456.html





handbagahholic said:


> Hey, I've brought from Hannah, she is fantastic I really couldn't rate her highly enough, so friendly and helpful, what have you got your eye on? Lucky you being treated by hubby




Just a head's up girls. I have never had any dealings with this person until a week ago.  She purchased a Chanel pin from me & hasn't paid.  Nor has she responded to any of my or Ebay's messages.  She has two EBay Accounts as well as her website.  

hannmass

thefinerthings_aberdeen


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> With pic if perfect bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237269
> 
> 
> Actually add small bryn to that list




Love your Taylor! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Mine was in the sale and it's black, from independent website.




Must keep my eyes peeled[emoji7]



Loveheart said:


> The FIrst is really tiny, as is the mini city. If you only carry phone and keys, that is ok but anything more than that you need a City which is iconic Bal and perfect for a first purchase. Trust me, I have/had all shapes of Bal, they are wonderful, easy car bags, especially the hamilton (chevre) bags which are indestructable




Mini does it for me.... For starters 



Ukpandagirl said:


> I havent found one at a really good price other than full price and Mr Panda will have a coronery if i buy another full price handbag at the moment.  I had too many last year.  I am also finding that justifying them is becoming a problem as i have run out of reasons!!
> 
> If anyone can provide new reasons, i may get away with it - lol.




Say your TPF pal doesn't want to be the only to feel guilty for wanting something other than M and you don't want her to feel bad in her own as we are very loyal  [emoji56]



Ukpandagirl said:


> Skater you must report back as i am no where near London (phew) and so cannot go and play with any.




That's what the distance selling rules are for..... You get to return it



Ukpandagirl said:


> Indeedvery true.  There is a little group of us that are strangely in sync with handbag lustings!!  As the panda of the group i would just sit up a tree, eat bamboo and be mildly aloof until i got the handbag of my dreams... as a panda does - lol




Lol, clearly M aren't satisfying our needs, get a sense we are not alone given the amount of sale stock left


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Love your Taylor! [emoji7]




Thank you, she is the longest to survive in my collection as I get bored very quickly.

My 'go to' bag for sure when not at work -  comes away with me every time I go I hols, thus the need to find something else before I wear her out or get bored

I was in Gee court the other week and there was an older lady in the M store buying a new bag (she was very well presented may I add) and she was carrying the regular one and it looked amazing. Such an original design IMO


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you, she is the longest to survive in my collection as I get bored very quickly.
> 
> My 'go to' bag for sure when not at work -  comes away with me every time I go I hols, thus the need to find something else before I wear her out or get bored
> 
> I was in Gee court the other week and there was an older lady in the M store buying a new bag (she was very well presented may I add) and she was carrying the regular one and it looked amazing. Such an original design IMO




I hope you won't part with this special bag. It is so pretty! [emoji4] 
Hehehe. I totally understand the fear of wearing her out or getting bored of her, though. [emoji1] I'm guilty of that, too.
The Taylor is a great design, imo. Hopefully they will come up with similar original designs soon.


----------



## fashionlover21

vikianderson said:


> Just a head's up girls. I have never had any dealings with this person until a week ago.  She purchased a Chanel pin from me & hasn't paid.  Nor has she responded to any of my or Ebay's messages.  She has two EBay Accounts as well as her website.
> 
> hannmass
> 
> thefinerthings_aberdeen



Has anyone purchased and had a good experience from TFT recently?


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you won't part with this special bag. It is so pretty! [emoji4]
> Hehehe. I totally understand the fear of wearing her out or getting bored of her, though. [emoji1] I'm guilty of that, too.
> The Taylor is a great design, imo. Hopefully they will come up with similar original designs soon.




Thank you, I can't see her going anytime soon

I do hope we get some exciting new designs, I think we will, but not sure any will be as iconic as bays and Alexa's, think that moment has passed


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, glad you pointed out the size of the city, rules that one out
> 
> 2 Ms will have to go before I buy any Bbag but guess they will be around for a while, thus no immediate itch needs scratching &#128578; I doubt black goes in the sale, will have to swot up over on the B thread as re sale value is also important for me as get bored pretty quick
> 
> Not many come up on evilbay UK
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal ...... And maybe Panda too??




Well I ended up just sending my Fendi off to consignment! Let's keep our fingers crossed! My boyfriend thinks I should reconsider getting such a small bag and thinks I should get a medium sized for that kind of price and it's SOOOOOO hard to argue with that. I think I'm going to take a trip to barneys after my bag sells and try on my options 

I really want a Givenchy Pandora in medium too it's been on my list. I was want a medium antigona which is actually really large, it's one of my HG bags but I feel like I need to go smaller not bigger. I hate feeling so unsure [emoji21]


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> I havent found one at a really good price other than full price and Mr Panda will have a coronery if i buy another full price handbag at the moment.  I had too many last year.  I am also finding that justifying them is becoming a problem as i have run out of reasons!!
> 
> If anyone can provide new reasons, i may get away with it - lol.




Ahahhaaha darn so sad that "I want it"'isn't a good reason [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jp23

fashionlover21 said:


> Has anyone purchased and had a good experience from TFT recently?




I remember a not as described bayswater dispute popping up? But I think she needed up doing the right thing in the end if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Well I ended up just sending my Fendi off to consignment! Let's keep our fingers crossed! My boyfriend thinks I should reconsider getting such a small bag and thinks I should get a medium sized for that kind of price and it's SOOOOOO hard to argue with that. I think I'm going to take a trip to barneys after my bag sells and try on my options
> 
> I really want a Givenchy Pandora in medium too it's been on my list. I was want a medium antigona which is actually really large, it's one of my HG bags but I feel like I need to go smaller not bigger. I hate feeling so unsure [emoji21]




Good plan and fingers crossed for you!

I thought I liked the antigona from seeing pics on here, however I haven't seen a leather that I like so far. They looked a bit plasticky irl, but perhaps that's just the current season leathers?

Sit tight and see what happens &#129300;


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> I remember a not as described bayswater dispute popping up? But I think she needed up doing the right thing in the end if I'm remembering correctly.




Think it was a scored through label - I can't comment as never made a purchase from tft, only a very small one from NPN and that was amazing from start to finish


----------



## vikianderson

fashionlover21 said:


> Has anyone purchased and had a good experience from TFT recently?




I would like to make it clear that I have never had any previous dealings with this site or it's owner until I began chasing payment for my Chanel Pin.  Thru trying to trace her, I did read a lot of negative feedback re her poor comms, despite her promising to reply within an hour on her Facebook page.

She claimed she was flooded & had no internet access (a lot of people in the UK are genuinely suffering) but I am familiar with her area & it was not affected.  This for me was particularly low.  I would have thought more of her if she had admitted she had changed her mind.  I tend to think her actions were malicious.  eBay are looking into my report.


----------



## Hanlovesbags

vikianderson said:


> I would like to make it clear that I have never had any previous dealings with this site or it's owner until I began chasing payment for my Chanel Pin.  Thru trying to trace her, I did read a lot of negative feedback re her poor comms, despite her promising to reply within an hour on her Facebook page.
> 
> She claimed she was flooded & had no internet access (a lot of people in the UK are genuinely suffering) but I am familiar with her area & it was not affected.  This for me was particularly low.  I would have thought more of her if she had admitted she had changed her mind.  I tend to think her actions were malicious.  eBay are looking into my report.



I think you will find I told you my parents in Ellon were flooded. I also never claimed I had no access, just that I hadn't checked my personal eBay. Thankfully we are not badly flooded in Westhill. I would like to point out this lady has been making threats to harm my business, because I was very late to pay a personal purchase through eBay. A PERSONAL purchase. Yes I should have paid quicker, I have no non paid items at all through eBay. I think it's unacceptable to slate me like this in a public forum and discuss my business, which you have never made a purchase from, and have no dealings with, which is what you are doing. This is my only comment on the matter, you have had your fun, please just stop contacting me and leaving poor reviews related to my business which has nothing to do with this whatsoever. I also think giving out my personal username from eBay is not acceptable. You are well within your rights to slate me on my personal eBay account, but NOT my business. I will not be responding further to this on the purse forum.


----------



## vikianderson

^^ who was the mod who removed my post in the thread promoting the buyer's website ?  "The Finer Things Aberdeen".  She told me she had reported me to a mod & my post was removed.  I said nothing abusive or malicious, just trying to protect others against dishonest buyers such as this one.
We used to do this on here.  Clearly things have changed.


----------



## Hanlovesbags

vikianderson said:


> ^^ who was the mod who removed my post in the thread promoting the buyer's website ?  "The Finer Things Aberdeen".  She told me she had reported me to a mod & my post was removed.  I said nothing abusive or malicious, just trying to protect others against dishonest buyers such as this one.
> We used to do this on here.  Clearly things have changed.


There is a thread on the eBay forum for you to air your grievances for eBay members, this is not the place to do it. And yes I reported your thread for giving out my personal details.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Good plan and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I thought I liked the antigona from seeing pics on here, however I haven't seen a leather that I like so far. They looked a bit plasticky irl, but perhaps that's just the current season leathers?
> 
> Sit tight and see what happens &#55358;&#56596;


 

Lou - what do you think of JP's Nightingale?  See i really love that bag too.  JP, you are a bad influence on me.


----------



## vikianderson

You only replied because I called you out Hannah.  Tell the truth, you stated you were flooded & you had no internet for a week - which was complete lies.  Stop lying!  I have it all in writing for heaven's sake!  You took a malicious swipe at my business & you got caught!  You're not going to use your business account to do such a thing are you ?  Had you responded to my (& Ebay's) 7 day's worth of messages I would not have had to post on here.  Giving out your personal EBay ID ?! - another lie -you state on your (public) Personal FB page you are owner of TFTA.  No one is slating / threatening / giving personal details about you.  I am stating facts and warning others about a dishonest, malicious seller/buyer.  We have been doing so for years!


----------



## vikianderson

Hanlovesbags said:


> There is a thread on the eBay forum for you to air your grievances for eBay members, this is not the place to do it. And yes I reported your thread for giving out my personal details.




I am aware of that!

people were asking about other's experiences of your site. you own the site.  you took a swipe at my business.

did you report it to "the mods" or a certain mod ?  I think I know the answer to that one.  perhaps you should keep your FB pages private ?


----------



## Hanlovesbags

vikianderson said:


> I am aware of that!
> 
> people were asking about other's experiences of your site. you own the site.  you took a swipe at my business.
> 
> did you report it to "the mods" or a certain mod ?  I think I know the answer to that one.  perhaps you should keep your FB pages private ?



But you have no experience of my site, that's my point. I am sorry about the issue we had with the pin, but attempting to slate and ruin someone's business in relation to a potential sale on a personal item is just malicious. It's as simple as that. I am not friends with any particular moderators, and am not a moderator,  believe the reporting system just goes to whatever moderator is on duty. I believe it is against tpf rules for you to give out someone's personal details.


----------



## Hanlovesbags

Hanlovesbags said:


> But you have no experience of my site, that's my point. I am sorry about the issue we had with the pin, but attempting to slate and ruin someone's business in relation to a potential sale on a personal item is just malicious. It's as simple as that. I am not friends with any particular moderators, and am not a moderator,  believe the reporting system just goes to whatever moderator is on duty. I believe it is against tpf rules for you to give out someone's personal details.


Also probably best not to refer to yourself as a business when you do not offer returns?


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, this need not play out publicly, no more posts about this please.  A post was removed because it didn't have to do w/ a business it was _a personal issue_.  No other reason.
Our eBay forum is the appropriate venue for discussing buyers/sellers issues and we have a history of closing those threads when BOTH seller and buyer are present to prevent drama, this is something we're consistent about no matter who's involved.

So respectfully, now that both sides have posted, please discontinue the discussion as it should be handled in private.  Also, respectfully don't accuse our mods of being unfair or playing favorites, if you have an issue please PM one of us.


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> Skater you must report back as i am no where near London (phew) and so cannot go and play with any.


Ok Panda and Louliu, I've been to the Balenciaga store and am ready to report back! EDIT: Adding in that this is continuing our Mulberry/ Bal comparison discussion a couple of pages back, given Elvis' intervention below...

Mini City is lovely but tiny. I could just about get my iPad mini in, but couldn't do up the zip (note: my iPad mini has a cover on the front and back, not very thick but it would fit in better without - but I'm not prepared to risk removing mine!). I would consider it as a replacement for my mini Alexa though, as I do like the look of it, and the cross body strap is useful.

Next up - the First. For me this is the perfect size for a small bag - easily fits my iPad mini, continental wallet etc but is still nice and compact. The major drawback is that the shoulder strap is really short - no cross body option. Why, Balenciaga, WHY?!?! It would perfect with a longer strap option!! 

And finally I tried on the Town. Bigger than the First, smaller than the City. Lovely bag, and one I'd consider as an Alexa replacement. Great size, low profile (doesn't stick out at the base like the Lexy does), very lightweight - and has a long strap do can be worn cross body.

My only concern about Balenciaga (other than being really frustrated by the lack of long strap on the First) is durability - the lamb leather is really thin, and the goat leather only seems to be offered in very limited colour options. Oh and the prices are high, so I'd probably look at preloved for my first Bal.

Bal experts - what do you think about the leather - especially potential wear to the corners on the lambskin versions?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Skater said:


> Ok Panda and Louliu, I've been to the Balenciaga store and am ready to report back!
> 
> Mini City is lovely but tiny. I could just about get my iPad mini in, but couldn't do up the zip (note: my iPad mini has a cover on the front and back, not very thick but it would fit in better without - but I'm not prepared to risk removing mine!). I would consider it as a replacement for my mini Alexa though, as I do like the look of it, and the cross body strap is useful.
> 
> Next up - the First. For me this is the perfect size for a small bag - easily fits my iPad mini, continental wallet etc but is still nice and compact. The major drawback is that the shoulder strap is really short - no cross body option. Why, Balenciaga, WHY?!?! It would perfect with a longer strap option!!
> 
> And finally I tried on the Town. Bigger than the First, smaller than the City. Lovely bag, and one I'd consider as an Alexa replacement. Great size, low profile (doesn't stick out at the base like the Lexy does), very lightweight - and has a long strap do can be worn cross body.
> 
> My only concern about Balenciaga (other than being really frustrated by the lack of long strap on the First) is durability - the lamb leather is really thin, and the goat leather only seems to be offered in very limited colour options. Oh and the prices are high, so I'd probably look at preloved for my first Bal.
> 
> Bal experts - what do you think about the leather - especially potential wear to the corners on the lambskin versions?



Sorry ladies this is MULBERRY chat ..take Bal and other chats to the appropriate forums and lets get this place back on track


----------



## Skater

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry ladies this is MULBERRY chat ..take Bal and other chats to the appropriate forums and lets get this place back on track


Erm... this is a continuation of a chat comparing Mulberry and other brands, and no-one has objected before... and I thought people chatted about anything and everything on this thread based on what I've seen here over time, not exclusively limited to Mulberry...


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> Ok Panda and Louliu, I've been to the Balenciaga store and am ready to report back! EDIT: Adding in that this is continuing our Mulberry/ Bal comparison discussion a couple of pages back, given Elvis' intervention below...
> 
> Mini City is lovely but tiny. I could just about get my iPad mini in, but couldn't do up the zip (note: my iPad mini has a cover on the front and back, not very thick but it would fit in better without - but I'm not prepared to risk removing mine!). I would consider it as a replacement for my mini Alexa though, as I do like the look of it, and the cross body strap is useful.
> 
> Next up - the First. For me this is the perfect size for a small bag - easily fits my iPad mini, continental wallet etc but is still nice and compact. The major drawback is that the shoulder strap is really short - no cross body option. Why, Balenciaga, WHY?!?! It would perfect with a longer strap option!!
> 
> And finally I tried on the Town. Bigger than the First, smaller than the City. Lovely bag, and one I'd consider as an Alexa replacement. Great size, low profile (doesn't stick out at the base like the Lexy does), very lightweight - and has a long strap do can be worn cross body.
> 
> My only concern about Balenciaga (other than being really frustrated by the lack of long strap on the First) is durability - the lamb leather is really thin, and the goat leather only seems to be offered in very limited colour options. Oh and the prices are high, so I'd probably look at preloved for my first Bal.
> 
> Bal experts - what do you think about the leather - especially potential wear to the corners on the lambskin versions?




I think I like the Balenciaga's lambskin because it is similar to the original buffalo that mulberry had, which some people said felt thin as well, and didn't like the wrinkling. But the qualities I loved in the alexa were also present in the city. 

To me they are both
- casual
- a good size 
- low Maintenance
- light 
- easy to carry 
- smooshy 
- age well


I wouldn't worry about the lambskin though I have a traveller backpack that I've worn in storms, gets tossed around New York, constantly bearing the weight of my laptop, sometimes my camera even, and is still good as new. It's a hardy bag! 



I also wanted to mention that they do sell separate crossbody straps now too, in the past I used an extender chain (these are old photos by the way):


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lou - what do you think of JP's Nightingale?  See i really love that bag too.  JP, you are a bad influence on me.




What do you think of the new nightengales? I'm very tempted by them but the sugar leather (goat) keeps me tied to the one I have! Though I have the large it's great for certain things but sometimes I don't think I need all that room.


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Think it was a scored through label - I can't comment as never made a purchase from tft, only a very small one from NPN and that was amazing from start to finish




Yeahhhhh! It was something like that, I've never purchased anything either we discussed selling though I'm in US so it just never worked out


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Good plan and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I thought I liked the antigona from seeing pics on here, however I haven't seen a leather that I like so far. They looked a bit plasticky irl, but perhaps that's just the current season leathers?
> 
> Sit tight and see what happens &#129300;




I have the shiny calf leather now and I love it, I have it in the small the only thing it isn't as carefree as I'd like it to be, I'm worried about it loosing it's shape. It comes in sugar too which I LOVE and I really want one in the medium but at this point in my life I don't really need another large bag. I feel like my heart loves the glamour and beauty of the antigona but my brain loves practicality and logic of the Pandora. Since it's a casual black bag that can be worn three ways, I have nothing like it, and it's low maintenance it seems to be what I'm looking for. We shall see! [emoji85]


----------



## JetSetGo!

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry ladies this is MULBERRY chat ..take Bal and other chats to the appropriate forums and lets get this place back on track





Skater said:


> Erm... this is a continuation of a chat comparing Mulberry and other brands, and no-one has objected before... and *I thought people chatted about anything and everything on this thread based on what I've seen here over time, not exclusively limited to Mulberry*...



This is true, Skater. The chat threads are allowed to go off-topic.


----------



## NY2005

Skater said:


> Ok Panda and Louliu, I've been to the Balenciaga store and am ready to report back! EDIT: Adding in that this is continuing our Mulberry/ Bal comparison discussion a couple of pages back, given Elvis' intervention below...
> 
> Mini City is lovely but tiny. I could just about get my iPad mini in, but couldn't do up the zip (note: my iPad mini has a cover on the front and back, not very thick but it would fit in better without - but I'm not prepared to risk removing mine!). I would consider it as a replacement for my mini Alexa though, as I do like the look of it, and the cross body strap is useful.
> 
> Next up - the First. For me this is the perfect size for a small bag - easily fits my iPad mini, continental wallet etc but is still nice and compact. The major drawback is that the shoulder strap is really short - no cross body option. Why, Balenciaga, WHY?!?! It would perfect with a longer strap option!!
> 
> And finally I tried on the Town. Bigger than the First, smaller than the City. Lovely bag, and one I'd consider as an Alexa replacement. Great size, low profile (doesn't stick out at the base like the Lexy does), very lightweight - and has a long strap do can be worn cross body.
> 
> My only concern about Balenciaga (other than being really frustrated by the lack of long strap on the First) is durability - the lamb leather is really thin, and the goat leather only seems to be offered in very limited colour options. Oh and the prices are high, so I'd probably look at preloved for my first Bal.
> 
> Bal experts - what do you think about the leather - especially potential wear to the corners on the lambskin versions?


A great summary skater, I can only give opinion on the classic city, I don't even know what leather mine is. Although it is still fairly new, about a year old and used probably a dozen times, it's as good as when it arrived and I expect that it will stay that way. Mine has quite a glossy finish on it. I'm looking forward to seeing what the ladies decide to buy.


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Ok Panda and Louliu, I've been to the Balenciaga store and am ready to report back! EDIT: Adding in that this is continuing our Mulberry/ Bal comparison discussion a couple of pages back, given Elvis' intervention below...
> 
> Mini City is lovely but tiny. I could just about get my iPad mini in, but couldn't do up the zip (note: my iPad mini has a cover on the front and back, not very thick but it would fit in better without - but I'm not prepared to risk removing mine!). I would consider it as a replacement for my mini Alexa though, as I do like the look of it, and the cross body strap is useful.
> 
> Next up - the First. For me this is the perfect size for a small bag - easily fits my iPad mini, continental wallet etc but is still nice and compact. The major drawback is that the shoulder strap is really short - no cross body option. Why, Balenciaga, WHY?!?! It would perfect with a longer strap option!!
> 
> And finally I tried on the Town. Bigger than the First, smaller than the City. Lovely bag, and one I'd consider as an Alexa replacement. Great size, low profile (doesn't stick out at the base like the Lexy does), very lightweight - and has a long strap do can be worn cross body.
> 
> My only concern about Balenciaga (other than being really frustrated by the lack of long strap on the First) is durability - the lamb leather is really thin, and the goat leather only seems to be offered in very limited colour options. Oh and the prices are high, so I'd probably look at preloved for my first Bal.
> 
> Bal experts - what do you think about the leather - especially potential wear to the corners on the lambskin versions?




Thanks Skater, you keep referring to a replacement for your mini Alexa..... If that the conker one.... Me please [emoji7]

The length of strap worries me and I had a closer look, I'm not completely sold on the clasp that attaches the strap to the bag either - think the town sounds good and like the pompon too

Leather needs to be thick and supple for me too


----------



## Louliu71

JetSetGo! said:


> This is true, Skater. The chat threads are allowed to go off-topic.




1st time I've really bothered with the chat thread as we got chucked off from other threads and been so quiet in here, didn't see the harm


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> I have the shiny calf leather now and I love it, I have it in the small the only thing it isn't as carefree as I'd like it to be, I'm worried about it loosing it's shape. It comes in sugar too which I LOVE and I really want one in the medium but at this point in my life I don't really need another large bag. I feel like my heart loves the glamour and beauty of the antigona but my brain loves practicality and logic of the Pandora. Since it's a casual black bag that can be worn three ways, I have nothing like it, and it's low maintenance it seems to be what I'm looking for. We shall see! [emoji85]




Would love a givenchy, but head rules the price out but thanks for the info


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> What do you think of the new nightengales? I'm very tempted by them but the sugar leather (goat) keeps me tied to the one I have! Though I have the large it's great for certain things but sometimes I don't think I need all that room.




Like the style, mulberry are definitely losing out with lack of hobo/slouchy bags even the SA at one of the outlets sell they always sell quickly and could sell more hobos - would like it to have thick and supple leather ..... And be half the price hey ho


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lou - what do you think of JP's Nightingale?  See i really love that bag too.  JP, you are a bad influence on me.




I like, reminds me of Alice.... If I'm thinking of the right bag?


----------



## Skater

JetSetGo! said:


> This is true, Skater. The chat threads are allowed to go off-topic.


Thanks for confirming, this is helpful!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater, thanks for the ground work... You should be a secret shopper. Really good detail based on the mini alexa which is the bag size I would like to replicate and a mini sounds good for me.

I don't like the sound of the bigger ones as I would ideally like a bag the same size as a regular Mabel with no long strap just two handles to carry on the shoulder.  To be fair I guess I'm still not convinced there is another bag I would love as much as a Mabel.  It's my go to bag if I wan to look smart or sassy.  It's a real tough one for me.

I love the nightingale and if there was a medium one, I think I may have a serious think about one. I love how the handles join to the bag, the detail is really lush. I like the elephant ears droop on the sides... I can see the comparison with the Alice.  Again, I need to play with one properly.

Maybe we should all try to meet up for handbag tryouts in London one weekend???????

Obviously JP will have to be there on the phone or internet ...lol!!!


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> I think I like the Balenciaga's lambskin because it is similar to the original buffalo that mulberry had, which some people said felt thin as well, and didn't like the wrinkling. But the qualities I loved in the alexa were also present in the city.
> 
> To me they are both
> - casual
> - a good size
> - low Maintenance
> - light
> - easy to carry
> - smooshy
> - age well
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the lambskin though I have a traveller backpack that I've worn in storms, gets tossed around New York, constantly bearing the weight of my laptop, sometimes my camera even, and is still good as new. It's a hardy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to mention that they do sell separate crossbody straps now too


Oooh, now separate straps sound good! Thanks for the review, v helpful. I think you made a great comparison there - I'm not a fan on the wrinkly soft buffalo Alexas (so took time to track down a non-wrinkly preloved one) and maybe the lambskin reminds me a bit of that. Most concerned about the corners, but then I am with Mulberry bags too...



NY2005 said:


> A great summary skater, I can only give opinion on the classic city, I don't even know what leather mine is. Although it is still fairly new, about a year old and used probably a dozen times, it's as good as when it arrived and I expect that it will stay that way. Mine has quite a glossy finish on it. I'm looking forward to seeing what the ladies decide to buy.


Thanks, will let you know if I take the plunge!



Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Skater, you keep referring to a replacement for your mini Alexa..... If that the conker one.... Me please [emoji7]
> 
> The length of strap worries me and I had a closer look, I'm not completely sold on the clasp that attaches the strap to the bag either - think the town sounds good and like the pompon too
> 
> Leather needs to be thick and supple for me too


The chèvre (goat) definitely looks thicker but still lightweight - like the SDR I think we both have. I only saw that leather on black though, and the colours that song to me were anthracite grey and a blue colour, both with gunmetal hardware - subtle but still edgy...


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Skater, thanks for the ground work... You should be a secret shopper. Really good detail based on the mini alexa which is the bag size I would like to replicate and a mini sounds good for me.
> 
> I don't like the sound of the bigger ones as I would ideally like a bag the same size as a regular Mabel with no long strap just two handles to carry on the shoulder.  To be fair I guess I'm still not convinced there is another bag I would love as much as a Mabel.  It's my go to bag if I wan to look smart or sassy.  It's a real tough one for me.
> 
> I love the nightingale and if there was a medium one, I think I may have a serious think about one. I love how the handles join to the bag, the detail is really lush. I like the elephant ears droop on the sides... I can see the comparison with the Alice.  Again, I need to play with one properly.
> 
> Maybe we should all try to meet up for handbag tryouts in London one weekend???????
> 
> Obviously JP will have to be there on the phone or internet ...lol!!!




I actually might be in London sometime in spring ! 
My school is trying to work out a trip!

Also about the nightengale they make a micro, a small, a medium, and a large. But really they are all mislabeled IMO the large Is more like OVERSIZED and the medium is still quite big but good, the small seems more like a medium (when I tried it in store everything I had In my alexa fit about the same as it did in the small). And the micro which is small but has a crossbody


Here's some photos from the Internet! 



Micro 




Small 



Medium 

I recommend the sugar (goat) though the lambskin is usually cheaper resale and is still BEAUTIFUL but is more prone to scratches. 

I'm wearing my baby today I'll post a photo once I'm at school or at a bus stop [emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I actually might be in London sometime in spring !
> My school is trying to work out a trip!
> 
> Also about the nightengale they make a micro, a small, a medium, and a large. But really they are all mislabeled IMO the large Is more like OVERSIZED and the medium is still quite big but good, the small seems more like a medium (when I tried it in store everything I had In my alexa fit about the same as it did in the small). And the micro which is small but has a crossbody
> 
> 
> Here's some photos from the Internet!
> 
> View attachment 3240273
> 
> Micro
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240281
> 
> Small
> 
> View attachment 3240282
> 
> Medium
> 
> I recommend the sugar (goat) though the lambskin is usually cheaper resale and is still BEAUTIFUL but is more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm wearing my baby today I'll post a photo once I'm at school or at a bus stop [emoji4]



Maybe we should try for a meet up in London then in the spring???


Who fancies it???  *throws open the offer to anyone here/reading*

Ooo. ... imagine... What bag to bring along!!! Lol : :lolots:

Ps. Thanks for the photos btw really helpful....


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> Oooh, now separate straps sound good! Thanks for the review, v helpful. I think you made a great comparison there - I'm not a fan on the wrinkly soft buffalo Alexas (so took time to track down a non-wrinkly preloved one) and maybe the lambskin reminds me a bit of that. Most concerned about the corners, but then I am with Mulberry bags too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will let you know if I take the plunge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chèvre (goat) definitely looks thicker but still lightweight - like the SDR I think we both have. I only saw that leather on black though, and the colours that song to me were anthracite grey and a blue colour, both with gunmetal hardware - subtle but still edgy...




No problem! I think you should def go for the chèvre then! Even though it is a bit more it's definitely proven to me to be worth while. Though it does begin to loosen up with use it doesn't wrinkle but it does slouch more, so heads up just incase that's not your thing! But I also love the RH I totally agree with you on how subtle it is, especially on a darker bag. I will keep my eyes out for you if I see anything!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Maybe we should try for a meet up in London then in the spring???
> 
> 
> Who fancies it???  *throws open the offer to anyone here/reading*
> 
> Ooo. ... imagine... What bag to bring along!!! Lol : :lolots:
> 
> Ps. Thanks for the photos btw really helpful....




Yes I would love that! So sad that we all talk for frequently but don't get to see each other lol!! I'll keep you guys posted! My grandma loves London and has recently considered moving there (she recently retired ) but you know paperwork, visas all that kinda stuff hasn't been hammered out its kinda been just a thought. I've also reached out to some reps there too as the magazine industry is SO strong there. Too bad I can't bring my whole collection [emoji23]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yes I would love that! So sad that we all talk for frequently but don't get to see each other lol!! I'll keep you guys posted! My grandma loves London and has recently considered moving there (she recently retired ) but you know paperwork, visas all that kinda stuff hasn't been hammered out its kinda been just a thought. I've also reached out to some reps there too as the magazine industry is SO strong there. Too bad I can't bring my whole collection [emoji23]



Right I will keep it mind for a bit of spring time fun!!


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Skater, thanks for the ground work... You should be a secret shopper. Really good detail based on the mini alexa which is the bag size I would like to replicate and a mini sounds good for me.
> 
> I don't like the sound of the bigger ones as I would ideally like a bag the same size as a regular Mabel with no long strap just two handles to carry on the shoulder.  To be fair I guess I'm still not convinced there is another bag I would love as much as a Mabel.  It's my go to bag if I wan to look smart or sassy.  It's a real tough one for me.
> 
> I love the nightingale and if there was a medium one, I think I may have a serious think about one. I love how the handles join to the bag, the detail is really lush. I like the elephant ears droop on the sides... I can see the comparison with the Alice.  Again, I need to play with one properly.
> 
> Maybe we should all try to meet up for handbag tryouts in London one weekend???????
> 
> Obviously JP will have to be there on the phone or internet ...lol!!!




Lol FaceTime!


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> Skater, thanks for the ground work... You should be a secret shopper. Really good detail based on the mini alexa which is the bag size I would like to replicate and a mini sounds good for me.


Now that is a career change to consider!! :lolots:


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Yes I would love that! So sad that we all talk for frequently but don't get to see each other lol!! I'll keep you guys posted! My grandma loves London and has recently considered moving there (she recently retired ) but you know paperwork, visas all that kinda stuff hasn't been hammered out its kinda been just a thought. I've also reached out to some reps there too as the magazine industry is SO strong there. Too bad I can't bring my whole collection [emoji23]


This could work - a transatlantic bagaholics meet-up!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Yeah.... Let's have a laugh!!


----------



## Loveheart

I had a nightingale before, as stunning bag but the clasp of the shoulderstrap does get loosened quite quickly because of its design and before you know it, the bag is in the floor which happened a couple of times. My friend had it happening too with her bag, so it was not just the problem with my bag. 
I had a medium Pandora too, very practical and safe bag for travelling.


----------



## Loveheart

Skater said:


> Erm... this is a continuation of a chat comparing Mulberry and other brands, and no-one has objected before... and I thought people chatted about anything and everything on this thread based on what I've seen here over time, not exclusively limited to Mulberry...




Perfectly said . You are comparing bags with the mulberry's you know, and this is a chat thread. P, what's wrong with that. 
If ppl are allowed to talk personal stuff on the chat, of course they can discuss different brands?? Im not that ingested in their personal lives tbh, but I don't comment they should not be posting personal stuff. 
I love mulberry bags, but equally love other brands and sharing info with others of other brands is only helpful.


----------



## libertygirl

Officially back in the Mulberry club! Waiting on the postman now for a delivery from m.com - so excited (/a little nervous!)


----------



## libertygirl

jp23 said:


> I actually might be in London sometime in spring !
> My school is trying to work out a trip!
> 
> Also about the nightengale they make a micro, a small, a medium, and a large. But really they are all mislabeled IMO the large Is more like OVERSIZED and the medium is still quite big but good, the small seems more like a medium (when I tried it in store everything I had In my alexa fit about the same as it did in the small). And the micro which is small but has a crossbody
> 
> 
> Here's some photos from the Internet!
> 
> View attachment 3240273
> 
> Micro
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240281
> 
> Small
> 
> View attachment 3240282
> 
> Medium
> 
> I recommend the sugar (goat) though the lambskin is usually cheaper resale and is still BEAUTIFUL but is more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm wearing my baby today I'll post a photo once I'm at school or at a bus stop [emoji4]



Love the Nightingale! Such an elegant bag


----------



## fashionlover21

libertygirl said:


> Officially back in the Mulberry club! Waiting on the postman now for a delivery from m.com - so excited (/a little nervous!)



Sounds interesting &#128077;


----------



## Elendil

libertygirl said:


> Officially back in the Mulberry club! Waiting on the postman now for a delivery from m.com - so excited (/a little nervous!)




Exciting!

I will hopefully recieve my new bag tomorrow.


----------



## jp23

Loveheart said:


> I had a nightingale before, as stunning bag but the clasp of the shoulderstrap does get loosened quite quickly because of its design and before you know it, the bag is in the floor which happened a couple of times. My friend had it happening too with her bag, so it was not just the problem with my bag.
> I had a medium Pandora too, very practical and safe bag for travelling.




Oooooo I only have had this problem once but I've heard a lot of girls complain about it too!

Why did you give up your medium Pandora if I may ask? As I am seriously considering purchasing one!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Lol FaceTime!







Skater said:


> This could work - a transatlantic bagaholics meet-up!!




Sorry to go MIA I caught a terrible cold but am now finally feeling alive again!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Sorry to go MIA I caught a terrible cold but am now finally feeling alive again!



Get better honey.. We go need your photos and glamour back here...


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Get better honey.. We go need your photos and glamour back here...




Awww thank you! Will take some bag photos soon tomorrow as I'm out for another interview and I spent the day doing my nails with this super trippy Polish 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I just was buying some tissue outside and saw "fuzzy" nail polish and was like WHAT lol!

Also today was my first ever snow!!! At first I just thought my coat was linty lol


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Sorry to go MIA I caught a terrible cold but am now finally feeling alive again!




Argh glad you are getting better! Been quiet in here without any Balenciaga enabling [emoji28]


----------



## Loveheart

jp23 said:


> Oooooo I only have had this problem once but I've heard a lot of girls complain about it too!
> 
> Why did you give up your medium Pandora if I may ask? As I am seriously considering purchasing one!



It was handy and practical and I got Lots of great comments wearing it. I think it's an ideal holiday bag 
I had a denim blue Pepe (washed lamb leather) and think I prefer the chevre. It's quite edgy and unstructured but of course very shapeless. also, I prefer a smooshy bal over the Pandora. Also, I had to cull my bags (another cull has to happen soon as nr have creeped up) and it was a bag I had to let go off


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Also today was my first ever snow!!! At first I just thought my coat was linty lol



LOVE it!! :lolots:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Awww thank you! Will take some bag photos soon tomorrow as I'm out for another interview and I spent the day doing my nails with this super trippy Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244721
> 
> 
> I just was buying some tissue outside and saw "fuzzy" nail polish and was like WHAT lol!
> 
> Also today was my first ever snow!!! At first I just thought my coat was linty lol


 
Come and live in the UK you'll be used to bad weather in days! lol.



Louliu71 said:


> Argh glad you are getting better! Been quiet in here without any Balenciaga enabling [emoji28]


 
I've been stalking the Balenciaga Forum... may chip in soon... are they friendly on there??




Skater said:


> LOVE it!! :lolots:


 
Its a little weird to think you've never seen snow before? made me chuckle too...


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Argh glad you are getting better! Been quiet in here without any Balenciaga enabling [emoji28]




Hahahaha! I thought someone was going to have one in their pretty little paws by the time I came back [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

Loveheart said:


> It was handy and practical and I got Lots of great comments wearing it. I think it's an ideal holiday bag
> 
> I had a denim blue Pepe (washed lamb leather) and think I prefer the chevre. It's quite edgy and unstructured but of course very shapeless. also, I prefer a smooshy bal over the Pandora. Also, I had to cull my bags (another cull has to happen soon as nr have creeped up) and it was a bag I had to let go off




I definitely am into the pepe but am open to sugar too, I just want some diversity in my collection and I don't have anything like it! Also I'm very attracted to the smooshy shapeless aspect of it, makes the bag very casual IMO. My only medium sized bag with gold hardware is my antigona which I wear casually but isn't exactly no fuss, it's one of my favorite bags and it's in the smooth leather so I tend to baby it a little.  I'm also considering getting a medium antigona in sugar because I would really love to have one with SHW and in the sugar leather because it's so beautiful. But IMO the medium is actually quite large and I'm not really looking to go bigger (if anything smaller). Also it's a bag I already have and I'm trying to branch out.


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> LOVE it!! :lolots:




It's mostly all melted by now  
And actually it wasn't that cold out yesterday! 
We even have some sunshine [emoji85]


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Come and live in the UK you'll be used to bad weather in days! lol.
> 
> 
> I love the rain except when I'm unprepared for it. The other day it was sunny and relatively warm and then BAM it starts pouring cats and dogs!!!! I was like a wet cat [emoji192]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been stalking the Balenciaga Forum... may chip in soon... are they friendly on there??
> 
> I think the girls there are really sweet and super knowledgeable. Some hardcore fans know the best years for leathers and colors, it's really fascinating but also kinda overwhelming. I did a lot of research before I purchased my first city. I was kind of intimidated by how much there is to know about everything and how the season of the bags means so much. But there are a lot of great people willing to help!
> 
> 
> Its a little weird to think you've never seen snow before? made me chuckle too...




Hahaha Southern California life! It never got very cold and when it rains everyone completely looses their s***. 
Madness on the freeways, accidents in the streets, mud slides a plenty, forget going anywhere lol. 

But I like that in NYC I'm not relying on a car as I hated driving, and I used to have to do it a lot. Though the buses in my neighborhood aren't very reliable and the subways isn't exactly nearby, but that's why my rent is so "cheap" [emoji23]


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha! I thought someone was going to have one in their pretty little paws by the time I came back [emoji23]




Been a good girl, also now considering small Marcie..... Hmm feel a TPF self ban imminent!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Been a good girl, also now considering small Marcie..... Hmm feel a TPF self ban imminent!




Small Marcie is very nice - for me too small. Tpf is dangerous. [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Been a good girl, also now considering small Marcie..... Hmm feel a TPF self ban imminent!



They're also very cute. I likey. TPF is on of th only laughs I have as I work completely with men. Would shrivel up without my bag fix every day!



Ludmilla said:


> Small Marcie is very nice - for me too small. Tpf is dangerous. [emoji1]



TPF is v dangerous.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Small Marcie is very nice - for me too small. Tpf is dangerous. [emoji1]







Ukpandagirl said:


> They're also very cute. I likey. TPF is on of th only laughs I have as I work completely with men. Would shrivel up without my bag fix every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPF is v dangerous.




Like my bag bans...... TPF ban doesn't last for long and agree, it's lovely to have a banter with like minded bag nutters


----------



## jp23

Hey guys I'm in desperate need for help!!
Can someone help me pick one! I'm really torn.
I think the Pandora or the ps11 really suit my needs. But the medium antigona made my heart flutter.




Givenchy medium Pandora 



Givenchy large Pandora



Givenchy medium antigona 



Proenza regular ps11


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Hey guys I'm in desperate need for help!!
> Can someone help me pick one! I'm really torn.
> I think the Pandora or the ps11 really suit my needs. But the medium antigona made my heart flutter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245256
> 
> Givenchy medium Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245261
> 
> Givenchy large Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245262
> 
> Givenchy medium antigona
> 
> View attachment 3245263
> 
> Proenza regular ps11




Antigona all the way for me, holding the Pandora like that would send me made thinking the bag would rip where the handles join it


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Hey guys I'm in desperate need for help!!
> Can someone help me pick one! I'm really torn.
> I think the Pandora or the ps11 really suit my needs. But the medium antigona made my heart flutter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245256
> 
> Givenchy medium Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245261
> 
> Givenchy large Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245262
> 
> Givenchy medium antigona
> 
> View attachment 3245263
> 
> Proenza regular ps11




The Balenciaga behind you, what is it? Black, is it the edge?


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Antigona all the way for me, holding the Pandora like that would send me made thinking the bag would rip where the handles join it




Yesssss since realistically speaking that would be the way I would hold it, also it's quite thin, that didn't bother me really because it made the bag light but I wonder how well it would hold? Also the leather was buttery soft but also seemed a bit fragile. Thank you for your input!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> The Balenciaga behind you, what is it? Black, is it the edge?




Yeah it was a black ME edge I believe


----------



## Loveheart

jp23 said:


> Hey guys I'm in desperate need for help!!
> Can someone help me pick one! I'm really torn.
> I think the Pandora or the ps11 really suit my needs. But the medium antigona made my heart flutter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245256
> 
> Givenchy medium Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245261
> 
> Givenchy large Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3245262
> 
> Givenchy medium antigona
> 
> View attachment 3245263
> 
> Proenza regular ps11



Love the panda on you!! Medium size


----------



## NY2005

I vote Antigona, it's quite large for a medium bag


----------



## jp23

Loveheart said:


> Love the panda on you!! Medium size




Thank you so much for your input! [emoji76]


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> I vote Antigona, it's quite large for a medium bag




I think so too! Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## jp23

I made a purchase [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I made a purchase [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]



Ooooooo the givency???


----------



## Louliu71

C'mon tell and post pics in the non m purchases, a close up of the leather too please [emoji7]


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> I made a purchase [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]


Let's see, let's see!!
I'm guessing Antigona too...


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha! I thought someone was going to have one in their pretty little paws by the time I came back [emoji23]


Well... 

It is wasn't yet in my paws, but had been bought from eBay!! I am not very patient  

Reveal coming up on the non-Mulberry purchases thread...


----------



## Littleone11

I'm wanting to purchase my first mulberry Bayswater. I've decided to go down the pre loved route and spotted this oak Bayswater. It has a few marks inside but that wouldn't bother me as it won't be seen and I will probably use my samorga organiser inside anyway. http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-oak-nvt-natural-leather-bayswater-bag-2/


----------



## Slowhand

Littleone11 said:


> I'm wanting to purchase my first mulberry Bayswater. I've decided to go down the pre loved route and spotted this oak Bayswater. It has a few marks inside but that wouldn't bother me as it won't be seen and I will probably use my samorga organiser inside anyway. http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-oak-nvt-natural-leather-bayswater-bag-2/



It looks lovely and with a little bit of TLC you can get the marks off inside . I'd push the button on it soon as it won't hang around long on LMM . You can't go wrong buying from them


----------



## kelles

It's nice.


----------



## kelles

Littleone11 said:


> I'm wanting to purchase my first mulberry Bayswater. I've decided to go down the pre loved route and spotted this oak Bayswater. It has a few marks inside but that wouldn't bother me as it won't be seen and I will probably use my samorga organiser inside anyway. http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-oak-nvt-natural-leather-bayswater-bag-2/



It's nice, I love when the leather darkens. Would be a great first piece.


----------



## Littleone11

Slowhand said:


> It looks lovely and with a little bit of TLC you can get the marks off inside . I'd push the button on it soon as it won't hang around long on LMM . You can't go wrong buying from them



Thank you so much. It would be a great size for me I think.


----------



## Littleone11

kelles said:


> It's nice, I love when the leather darkens. Would be a great first piece.



Thanks


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Well...
> 
> It is wasn't yet in my paws, but had been bought from eBay!! I am not very patient
> 
> Reveal coming up on the non-Mulberry purchases thread...




Blimey you don't hang about &#128578; looking forward to it, was it the mini city?


----------



## Louliu71

Littleone11 said:


> I'm wanting to purchase my first mulberry Bayswater. I've decided to go down the pre loved route and spotted this oak Bayswater. It has a few marks inside but that wouldn't bother me as it won't be seen and I will probably use my samorga organiser inside anyway. http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-oak-nvt-natural-leather-bayswater-bag-2/




Welcome and the giid thing is that you've bought from a fantastic seller and can return if you really aren't happy.

Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## Littleone11

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and the giid thing is that you've bought from a fantastic seller and can return if you really aren't happy.
> 
> Looking forward to the reveal



I'm still debating but think I'm going to make the splurge tonight &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi all

I got a beautiful Mulberry Oxblood small Freya for christmas and Ive already scathed the corners and I thought I was being careful.

I dont want to baby it, I want to use it but I feel a bit dissapointed by my obvious heavy handedness.

Fi


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got a beautiful Mulberry Oxblood small Freya for christmas and Ive already scathed the corners and I thought I was being careful.
> 
> I dont want to baby it, I want to use it but I feel a bit dissapointed by my obvious heavy handedness.
> 
> Fi




What a shame, do you remember how it happened, if not could it be the bag is faulty? Won't  be the first time the colour has worn off and may be worth asking M to have a look at it


----------



## Louliu71

Littleone11 said:


> I'm still debating but think I'm going to make the splurge tonight [emoji1][emoji1]




You snooze you lose [emoji12] happened to me twice this week - as I said trusted seller so you have comfort there will be a no quibble return if needed


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> What a shame, do you remember how it happened, if not could it be the bag is faulty? Won't  be the first time the colour has worn off and may be worth asking M to have a look at it


I dont remember bashing it or otherwise, but I know Im not that careful when I put it in the car. I think its just the bag style, it looks soft but its actually quite rigid. The leather is stiff even though I have treated it and I wear it across body too so its a bit more vulnerable than handheld. You can see on the front corners where the top layer of the leather is scathed and is now dull rather than a soft sheen.

My friend had a Tessie tote and her corners have wear too. I think the colour also doesnt help.

I'll keep an eye on it and if I think its not right I'll get in touch with them and see if they want to do something about it.

I also got a matching purse that I did scratch with my nail, rubbed it with the protector cream and it was good as new, the bag however doesnt respond in the same way.


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> I dont remember bashing it or otherwise, but I know Im not that careful when I put it in the car. I think its just the bag style, it looks soft but its actually quite rigid. The leather is stiff even though I have treated it and I wear it across body too so its a bit more vulnerable than handheld. You can see on the front corners where the top layer of the leather is scathed and is now dull rather than a soft sheen.
> 
> My friend had a Tessie tote and her corners have wear too. I think the colour also doesnt help.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it and if I think its not right I'll get in touch with them and see if they want to do something about it.
> 
> I also got a matching purse that I did scratch with my nail, rubbed it with the protector cream and it was good as new, the bag however doesnt respond in the same way.




Maybe post a picture. Personally I'd get them to look at it sooner than later, especially if you
Don't remember bashing it. No harm


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> Maybe post a picture. Personally I'd get them to look at it sooner than later, especially if you
> Don't remember bashing it. No harm


Thanks Louliu

Ive dropped a mail through to them, as after looking at other posts and bag wear pics, mine looks worse and some of these bags are much older.

What a shame, I love the bag too. If I get a chance I'll post some pics but I'll stop using it until I hear from them.

Thanks again


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> Thanks Louliu
> 
> Ive dropped a mail through to them, as after looking at other posts and bag wear pics, mine looks worse and some of these bags are much older.
> 
> What a shame, I love the bag too. If I get a chance I'll post some pics but I'll stop using it until I hear from them.
> 
> Thanks again




Keep us posted as this is a bag I'm interested in &#128578; giid luck


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> Keep us posted as this is a bag I'm interested in &#128578; giid luck



Wow it looks loads worse under camera!

I did front and back shots too so you can see the difference but its actually really bad


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> Wow it looks loads worse under camera!
> 
> 
> 
> I did front and back shots too so you can see the difference but its actually really bad




Omg! That's looks like the leather has peeled away, doesn't look like a scuff at all


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Omg! That's looks like the leather has peeled away, doesn't look like a scuff at all



Oo that's not good. I'd say the leather is faulty too as it shouldn't come off like that. It looks like it's been dragged on something and I'm sure you'd remember that. Keep us posted as I would push for a replacement.


----------



## cheapsweep1

It's odd to me that it's at the front too, when it's the back that's close to my body and is more subject to contact when I wear it. 

I'll let you all know, but it's not a great advert I don't think.

It does look quite a bit worse under the camera but even so.


----------



## nevertoolate

I need advice, opinions! I bought a Reporter bag in the Mulberry sale. It's in Oxblood, and is lovely and plain, with a leather strap. I thought it was lovely at first sight and bought one. Now I'm wondering if it's too big :/ I'm petite and I know this bag is marketed as a man's bag, though I also think it's quite unisex, like the Antony. What do you think of big bags on petite women? I'm just worried I'll look as though I'm wearing a man's bag, but I like it! Trouble is, the last day to return it is tomorrow... Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## nevertoolate

Here's a couple of pictures with it on - the white stuff is the tissue still on the strap. Excuse the terrible mess in bedroom.


----------



## Skater

cheapsweep1 said:


> Wow it looks loads worse under camera!
> 
> I did front and back shots too so you can see the difference but its actually really bad


I would definitely email Mulberry about this - the leather should be expected to last much longer...

To be honest this is what put me off buying a Freya - I like the style, but the corners really stick out (much more than and other Mulberry style I can think of) and there's no piping, inking or other protection for the leather. Could be a design flaw as well as a leather quality issue. 

Good luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Elendil

@Nevertoolate: If you like it, keep it!

I don't think that the reporter looks likes a mens only bag. I have one large Antony and two brynmores and I haven't heard any comments that they are mens bags.


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Blimey you don't hang about &#55357;&#56898; looking forward to it, was it the mini city?


Haha, patience is not a great virtue of mine!

Got a First (perfect size small bag - fits in about the same as SDR, but it's flatter) and plan to add a Town (bigger, still lightweight) as it has a long strap - I'd buy a similar colour and leather so I could use the strap with both bags.

Shocking as this sounds, but I may even let my midnight Alexa go if the Bal thing works out - I could see the Town replacing it as a lighter weight option to the polished buffalo leather. I know - crazy thinking, I must be losing the plot!


----------



## jp23

cheapsweep1 said:


> Wow it looks loads worse under camera!
> 
> 
> 
> I did front and back shots too so you can see the difference but its actually really bad




Oh no!!!


----------



## Femi

It looks great on you - keep it! It's  very nice bag too .


----------



## cheapsweep1

Littleone11 said:


> I'm still debating but think I'm going to make the splurge tonight [emoji1][emoji1]




Did you do it, I think you should it's lovely


----------



## cheapsweep1

nevertoolate said:


> Here's a couple of pictures with it on - the white stuff is the tissue still on the strap. Excuse the terrible mess in bedroom.




I like it on you, I would keep it.


----------



## remainsilly

cheapsweep1 said:


> Wow it looks loads worse under camera!
> 
> I did front and back shots too so you can see the difference but its actually really bad



Thank you very much for posting these photos.
I linked in freya thread--hopefully will be seen by more: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-freya-911495-2.html
Very helpful.

Sorry this happened.
Hope is resolved.


----------



## nevertoolate

Thanks @Elendil, @Femi, @cheapsweep1 for your comments, it's just the reassurance I needed to make me keep the bag! Thank you  x


----------



## jordanmarie1986

Hi all!

I'm a newbie here! Was over in the authenticate this thread where Lakrits helpfully checked a bag out for me! I actually also rang all of the outlet stores today to see if they had any bays in graphite in store. I ended up finding one at Shepton Mallet after trying both Bicester and Cheshire Oaks. It ended up being cheaper than the one I'd seen on eBay and its new! Do you know if they still make special bags for the outlets or if it will be old stock? In my haste and excitement I forgot to ask! It's my first Mulberry, I've got Radleys, DKNY and Michael Kors bags but I've always put off buying a Mulberry as the I'm an accountant and my sensible, Scrooge side has been winning out until now. I stupidly thought that I could take away the longing for a mulberry by buying cheaper labels....wrong!!! So anyways, the SP was super helpful, she told me I might even have the bag tomorrow! I'll do a reveal as soon as it arrives!

I've also just ordered some collonil spray and gel, and I'm currently looking at liners, from what I've read the samorga' are good, are there any others you guys would recommend?


----------



## Elendil

jordanmarie1986 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a newbie here! Was over in the authenticate this thread where Lakrits helpfully checked a bag out for me! I actually also rang all of the outlet stores today to see if they had any bays in graphite in store. I ended up finding one at Shepton Mallet after trying both Bicester and Cheshire Oaks. It ended up being cheaper than the one I'd seen on eBay and its new! Do you know if they still make special bags for the outlets or if it will be old stock? In my haste and excitement I forgot to ask! It's my first Mulberry, I've got Radleys, DKNY and Michael Kors bags but I've always put off buying a Mulberry as the I'm an accountant and my sensible, Scrooge side has been winning out until now. I stupidly thought that I could take away the longing for a mulberry by buying cheaper labels....wrong!!! So anyways, the SP was super helpful, she told me I might even have the bag tomorrow! I'll do a reveal as soon as it arrives!
> 
> I've also just ordered some collonil spray and gel, and I'm currently looking at liners, from what I've read the samorga' are good, are there any others you guys would recommend?




The graphite bays is a outlet special so no old stock.

I have only Samorga liners, I have eight, waiting for number nine... [emoji15]

I hope that your bays will arrive tomorrow and that you like her! [emoji4]


----------



## jp23

Elendil said:


> The graphite bays is a outlet special so no old stock.
> 
> I have only Samorga liners, I have eight, waiting for number nine... [emoji15]
> 
> I hope that your bays will arrive tomorrow and that you like her! [emoji4]




I'm thinking of having one made for my phantom as she's looking a bit slouchy these days (and she's one of the few bags I DONT want slouchy!). I've tried over liners and have a pretty ok one though the organization is great. It's just a lot of money for an insert, but then again it's kinda like an extension to the bag


----------



## Louliu71

jordanmarie1986 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a newbie here! Was over in the authenticate this thread where Lakrits helpfully checked a bag out for me! I actually also rang all of the outlet stores today to see if they had any bays in graphite in store. I ended up finding one at Shepton Mallet after trying both Bicester and Cheshire Oaks. It ended up being cheaper than the one I'd seen on eBay and its new! Do you know if they still make special bags for the outlets or if it will be old stock? In my haste and excitement I forgot to ask! It's my first Mulberry, I've got Radleys, DKNY and Michael Kors bags but I've always put off buying a Mulberry as the I'm an accountant and my sensible, Scrooge side has been winning out until now. I stupidly thought that I could take away the longing for a mulberry by buying cheaper labels....wrong!!! So anyways, the SP was super helpful, she told me I might even have the bag tomorrow! I'll do a reveal as soon as it arrives!
> 
> I've also just ordered some collonil spray and gel, and I'm currently looking at liners, from what I've read the samorga' are good, are there any others you guys would recommend?




Welcome and congrats on your purchase

A couple of years back M decided they were going to stop making outlet specials when they decided they wanted to go even more upmarket (strategy to my knowledge didn't succeed and all they did was upset their loyal customers) fast forward and now they do from time to time make outlet specials..... Off the top of my head they have done Somersets, bays, Lily's, del rey and just recently postman lock satchels 

I've only used samorga, slow but I'm happy with the product, love Lolo in Facebook is the newest out, they look very similar to samorga but as I haven't had one, can't comment but think the general reception they've received in here is complimentary 

Looking forward to a reveal and what's next on your wish/need/want list?


----------



## DiJe40

jp23 said:


> I'm thinking of having one made for my phantom as she's looking a bit slouchy these days (and she's one of the few bags I DONT want slouchy!). I've tried over liners and have a pretty ok one though the organization is great. It's just a lot of money for an insert, but then again it's kinda like an extension to the bag




I have a Balenciaga city, she a bit old (can't remember in what year I bought her) would you put a liner in a Bal? The sides of the bag aren't straight anymore..


----------



## Elendil

jp23 said:


> I'm thinking of having one made for my phantom as she's looking a bit slouchy these days (and she's one of the few bags I DONT want slouchy!). I've tried over liners and have a pretty ok one though the organization is great. It's just a lot of money for an insert, but then again it's kinda like an extension to the bag




Yes, Samorga's liners costs a bit but it is worth it. Here is my Elgin before and after ( and my bays). I store my bags with the liners so that the bags keep their shape.


----------



## Swedengirl

Help please! I have been for one month now trying to decide on which Bayswater oxblood to get, the embossed croc or natural leather. Been in the store probably 6 times touching and trying the bags but i really cannot decide. There is the price difference of course... but I dont mind that too much, I love both bags as much. Which one would you choose?

images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3409_283K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=1
images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH2550_173K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=8


----------



## jordanmarie1986

Thanks Elendil!

Louliu71 - thanks for the info, really appreciated!

I'll buy a Samorga this weekend for her, I believe the shop is closed until the 24th?

I would love an alexa next, as that way I'm covered for both work and casual until I can build a better collection. I also love the Del Rey and the Bayswater tote, but I think I'll have to take it a little at a time, otherwise I may find myself sleeping on the settee....


----------



## jordanmarie1986

They really do make a big difference! Thanks for sharing your pics! I'll get one ordered this weekend! X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Elendil said:


> Yes, Samorga's liners costs a bit but it is worth it. Here is my Elgin before and after ( and my bays). I store my bags with the liners so that the bags keep their shape.
> 
> View attachment 3247895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247896


 

Oh my words your tassel Bayswater is simply stunning.  Love the Elgin too of course - just love an older lady.... the Darwin era was SO good.  I miss those days.  

Both bags look great with liners.  that's what i love about the samorga's they are brilliant.


----------



## anee1987

Hi,

I am debating on buying a Mulberry Bayswater for everyday work. I have a 14 inch laptop and wondering if the bag can fit that size laptop. Besides laptop I usually carry a wallet. Can anyone suggest if this will work as my everyday bag. I currently use LV Totally MM and want to change it up.


----------



## remainsilly

anee1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am debating on buying a Mulberry Bayswater for everyday work. I have a 14 inch laptop and wondering if the bag can fit that size laptop. Besides laptop I usually carry a wallet. Can anyone suggest if this will work as my everyday bag. I currently use LV Totally MM and want to change it up.



Suggest read through this lv fan's experience with bayswater.
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/my-first-ever-stray-from-lv-897658.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/glossy-goat-define-hard-wearing-898557.html

Maybe small classic grain/printed grain/microfiber lined bayswater will seem closer to lv coated canvas?
Because any kind of natural leather scuff/maintenance sadly seemed to freak the BLEEP out of this lady.

Hope helps.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Swedengirl said:


> Help please! I have been for one month now trying to decide on which Bayswater oxblood to get, the embossed croc or natural leather. Been in the store probably 6 times touching and trying the bags but i really cannot decide. There is the price difference of course... but I dont mind that too much, I love both bags as much. Which one would you choose?
> 
> images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3409_283K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=1
> images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH2550_173K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=8



Croc leather every time the plain marks easily and doesnt look that nice even when new imo


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and congrats on your purchase
> 
> A couple of years back M decided they were going to stop making outlet specials when they decided they wanted to go even more upmarket (strategy to my knowledge didn't succeed and all they did was upset their loyal customers) fast forward and now they do from time to time make outlet specials..... Off the top of my head they have done Somersets, bays, Lily's, del rey and just recently postman lock satchels
> 
> I've only used samorga, slow but I'm happy with the product, love Lolo in Facebook is the newest out, they look very similar to samorga but as I haven't had one, can't comment but think the general reception they've received in here is complimentary
> 
> Looking forward to a reveal and what's next on your wish/need/want list?



Just to add there are two main types of specials bags made with left over leather used on main retail bags..which are lovely and old styles which have been discontinued and brought back as outlet only with awful leather beware what you are getting ...the Somerset's, mitzys etc were lovely bags when in the shops but the outlet ones can be dreadful


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Croc leather every time the plain marks easily and doesnt look that nice even when new imo


How ironic--my plain oxblood nvt bays was just saying how beautiful you are, Elvis.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> How ironic--my plain oxblood nvt bays was just saying how beautiful you are, Elvis.



Sorry hun but it looks like chopped,liver  to me tee hee


----------



## anee1987

@ remainsilly

Thanks for the response.. I went through the links.. they were helpful.. but I am still confused about the size of the bag, Can it fit a 14" laptop? Any idea on this?


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi all

Mulberry are collecting my bag tomorrow for inspection by their quality control.

I'll let you know if anything comes of it


----------



## remainsilly

anee1987 said:


> @ remainsilly
> 
> Thanks for the response.. I went through the links.. they were helpful.. but I am still confused about the size of the bag, Can it fit a 14" laptop? Any idea on this?



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27350890&postcount=33
Bag measurements on website, also.


----------



## whifi

I just got my very first Mulberry piece, the locked cosmetic pouch in oak. I know Mulberry recommends using Collonil leather treatment &#8212; should I treat this pouch before I begin using it? what are the pros/cons?


----------



## anee1987

remainsilly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27350890&postcount=33
> Bag measurements on website, also.


Wonderful..nothing answers my question more clearly than this post right here.. I think I found my new work bag.. 

Thanks a ton @remainsilly...


----------



## Gringach

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh my words your tassel Bayswater is simply stunning.  Love the Elgin too of course - just love an older lady.... the Darwin era was SO good.  I miss those days.
> 
> Both bags look great with liners.  that's what i love about the samorga's they are brilliant.



The croc one looks more formal to mee.. Depends on your style. Though the natural leather might age better..?
Good luck deciding &#127808;


----------



## Gringach

whifi said:


> I just got my very first Mulberry piece, the locked cosmetic pouch in oak. I know Mulberry recommends using Collonil leather treatment  should I treat this pouch before I begin using it? what are the pros/cons?



What kind of leather is it?


----------



## whifi

Gringach said:


> What kind of leather is it?



I believe it's the Darwin leather.


----------



## Gringach

I am not an expert and I don't know this leather.. Maybe have a look at the reference library?

At the same time, if they do recommand it.. But I would not use much of it as it will probably be inside your bag.. I use the gel to threat the outside of my bags only.


----------



## Loveheart

Swedengirl said:


> Help please! I have been for one month now trying to decide on which Bayswater oxblood to get, the embossed croc or natural leather. Been in the store probably 6 times touching and trying the bags but i really cannot decide. There is the price difference of course... but I dont mind that too much, I love both bags as much. Which one would you choose?
> 
> images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3409_283K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=1
> images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH2550_173K195?w=1000&img404=404&v=8



The nvt as it is brushed leather lining. The croc print is microfibre. Also, it's not a croc print like in the old days, I have seen some bags in the boutiques over the past weeks were the print looks more like scales and the white base showed up. I have oxblood nvt bays tote and the leather is holding up very well and looks nothing like chopped liver!


----------



## jp23

DiJe40 said:


> I have a Balenciaga city, she a bit old (can't remember in what year I bought her) would you put a liner in a Bal? The sides of the bag aren't straight anymore..




TBH I don't mind my back being saggy and slouchy though I do have a liner that fits! But I feel as though that that's ones of bals traits!


----------



## DiJe40

jp23 said:


> TBH I don't mind my back being saggy and slouchy though I do have a liner that fits! But I feel as though that that's ones of bals traits!




Thank you JP for your advice, I want to give her a little make over with products and all. So I taught a liner would help too. But you're right Bals are meant to be slouchy. [emoji2]


----------



## jordanmarie1986

My new bag has arrived!!! I'm so excited! It's beautiful and absolutely perfect! It's a graphite Bayswater from the outlet but I'm really pleased as it has the clochette and feet!! I was a little worried about this as I forgot to ask! 

I'm working at the moment so I'll so a little reveal later! Xx


----------



## Mayfly285

jordanmarie1986 said:


> My new bag has arrived!!! I'm so excited! It's beautiful and absolutely perfect! It's a graphite Bayswater from the outlet but I'm really pleased as it has the clochette and feet!! I was a little worried about this as I forgot to ask!
> 
> I'm working at the moment so I'll so a little reveal later! Xx



I have this bag - she's gorgeous and has the delicious suede lining, too!  Congratulations, jordanmarie; I'm looking forward to your reveal later on! &#128512;


----------



## Mayfly285

I have managed to eat my entire lunch, one-handed, whilst waiting for Petplan to a) get to me in the queue and b) reinstate my policy after they mucked up the original one and cancelled it.  Half an hour of my life I'll never get back ... Added to my duff morning, when an ignorant old man cracked my passenger door with his driver's door in the supermarket car park, proceeded to squeeze his bulk through the tiny gap he'd made and then refused to accept responsibility for his actions or even apologise ... &#128545;


----------



## jp23

Elendil said:


> Yes, Samorga's liners costs a bit but it is worth it. Here is my Elgin before and after ( and my bays). I store my bags with the liners so that the bags keep their shape.
> 
> View attachment 3247895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247896




Sure really does a difference! That's for sharing your photos too visuals always make a difference!


----------



## jp23

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you JP for your advice, I want to give her a little make over with products and all. So I taught a liner would help too. But you're right Bals are meant to be slouchy. [emoji2]




No problem! Maybe consider just a base liner if you want to distribute the weight evenly? It might add a little structure but won't ruin the sag completely


----------



## Loveheart

jp23 said:


> No problem! Maybe consider just a base liner if you want to distribute the weight evenly? It might add a little structure but won't ruin the sag completely



Not a fan of liners for Bals either, they are supposed to be slouchy
I use liners in most other bags esp my Bays, medium Lily, other M totes, LV speedy, NF and some chanels


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you JP for your advice, I want to give her a little make over with products and all. So I taught a liner would help too. But you're right Bals are meant to be slouchy. [emoji2]







jp23 said:


> No problem! Maybe consider just a base liner if you want to distribute the weight evenly? It might add a little structure but won't ruin the sag completely







Loveheart said:


> Not a fan of liners for Bals either, they are supposed to be slouchy
> 
> I use liners in most other bags esp my Bays, medium Lily, other M totes, LV speedy, NF and some chanels




Try this seller in eBay, will make a bespoke one if needed, Perspex base with rounded edges..... Idea I believe came from their wife's amazing collection &#128578;

jvr19630


----------



## Elendil

jp23 said:


> Sure really does a difference! That's for sharing your photos too visuals always make a difference!




Thanks! We have a thread for Samorga liners if you want more inspiration. &#128578;


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> I have managed to eat my entire lunch, one-handed, whilst waiting for Petplan to a) get to me in the queue and b) reinstate my policy after they mucked up the original one and cancelled it.  Half an hour of my life I'll never get back ... Added to my duff morning, when an ignorant old man cracked my passenger door with his driver's door in the supermarket car park, proceeded to squeeze his bulk through the tiny gap he'd made and then refused to accept responsibility for his actions or even apologise ... &#128545;



People are unbelievable.. &#128528;


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> Try this seller in eBay, will make a bespoke one if needed, Perspex base with rounded edges..... Idea I believe came from their wife's amazing collection &#128578;
> 
> jvr19630




Can you send a link, please? Can't find it &#128579;


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> I have managed to eat my entire lunch, one-handed, whilst waiting for Petplan to a) get to me in the queue and b) reinstate my policy after they mucked up the original one and cancelled it.  Half an hour of my life I'll never get back ... Added to my duff morning, when an ignorant old man cracked my passenger door with his driver's door in the supermarket car park, proceeded to squeeze his bulk through the tiny gap he'd made and then refused to accept responsibility for his actions or even apologise ... &#128545;



You are my new hero.
For not kicking anyone stupid.
Yet.


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> Can you send a link, please? Can't find it &#128579;




Here you go Hun

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_s...PL&_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> Here you go Hun
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_s...PL&_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH




Thank you...[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji2]


----------



## jordanmarie1986

Mayfly285 said:


> I have this bag - she's gorgeous and has the delicious suede lining, too!  Congratulations, jordanmarie; I'm looking forward to your reveal later on! &#128512;



Hey bag twin! 	 She's beautiful, I'm in love with her! I've posted my reveal too! 	 Xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> To the super Elvis, the best of the best! Merry Christmas! Torrential rains , heavy fog and thunder storms. Just can't believe this weather on Christmas Day.



Dearest Izzy you havemt been arond and i hope you are ok in his freak winter weather?


----------



## Slowhand

Disaster ! The bottom just fell off the liquidiser as I took it off ! Artichoke soup is off the lunch menu


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> Disaster ! The bottom just fell off the liquidiser as I took it off ! Artichoke soup is off the lunch menu




[emoji15] Oh no! What a mess!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I have managed to eat my entire lunch, one-handed, whilst waiting for Petplan to a) get to me in the queue and b) reinstate my policy after they mucked up the original one and cancelled it.  Half an hour of my life I'll never get back ... Added to my duff morning, when an ignorant old man cracked my passenger door with his driver's door in the supermarket car park, proceeded to squeeze his bulk through the tiny gap he'd made and then refused to accept responsibility for his actions or even apologise ... [emoji35]




Those are the days we should just stay in bed. [emoji58]


----------



## Slowhand

Mayfly285 said:


> I have managed to eat my entire lunch, one-handed, whilst waiting for Petplan to a) get to me in the queue and b) reinstate my policy after they mucked up the original one and cancelled it.  Half an hour of my life I'll never get back ... Added to my duff morning, when an ignorant old man cracked my passenger door with his driver's door in the supermarket car park, proceeded to squeeze his bulk through the tiny gap he'd made and then refused to accept responsibility for his actions or even apologise ... &#128545;


That's terrible ! Didn't he leave his details for an insurance claim or to settle the repair bill ?


----------



## Ser

Ok so I've just been bad!! I've been reviewing my Mulberry collection and decided I'd like to add a black bag. I was thinking about a black sdr. Anyway on browsing ebay I saw a black postman's lock satchel. I already have and love this style in pink. So I had it authenticated on here and I was about to place a bid when it vanished...private sale I found out! I was gutted! 

Then I found a cute crossbody on labels by Rebecca Minkoff. Never heard of her so googled her and she's an American designer. Anyone else heard of her?? Anyway I really liked the style and it's brand new and excellent price so I bought her. I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH! Oops!!


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ok so I've just been bad!! I've been reviewing my Mulberry collection and decided I'd like to add a black bag. I was thinking about a black sdr. Anyway on browsing ebay I saw a black postman's lock satchel. I already have and love this style in pink. So I had it authenticated on here and I was about to place a bid when it vanished...private sale I found out! I was gutted!
> 
> Then I found a cute crossbody on labels by Rebecca Minkoff. Never heard of her so googled her and she's an American designer. Anyone else heard of her?? Anyway I really liked the style and it's brand new and excellent price so I bought her. I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH! Oops!!


I have a Marcie hobo, funnily enough also purchased from LMW a couple of years ago, my most used and loved bag, still in fantastic condition. You will love her  please share when you receive .


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> I have a Marcie hobo, funnily enough also purchased from LMW a couple of years ago, my most used and loved bag, still in fantastic condition. You will love her  please share when you receive .



Ooh do you have a photo?? What colour is yours? I've wanted a Chloe for a long time. I'm sure my guilt will subside when she arrives


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ooh do you have a photo?? What colour is yours? I've wanted a Chloe for a long time. I'm sure my guilt will subside when she arrives


I'm sure I have posted pic before, will try and find an old thread with pic. If not will take one in the daylight tomorrow. It too started a Chloe love for me.....I now have five Chloe marcies but only two hobon. If I am right Ria has one too. Will go and look now and report bacK!


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> That's terrible ! Didn't he leave his details for an insurance claim or to settle the repair bill ?



He refused to accept that he had even hit me ... He was ignorant and patronising and I had to be content with giving him a heated, if polite, public dressing down on his conduct ... Toad. &#128543;


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Disaster ! The bottom just fell off the liquidiser as I took it off ! Artichoke soup is off the lunch menu



Oh my life!! Did you resort to Mr Heinz?! &#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Ok so I've just been bad!! I've been reviewing my Mulberry collection and decided I'd like to add a black bag. I was thinking about a black sdr. Anyway on browsing ebay I saw a black postman's lock satchel. I already have and love this style in pink. So I had it authenticated on here and I was about to place a bid when it vanished...private sale I found out! I was gutted!
> 
> Then I found a cute crossbody on labels by Rebecca Minkoff. Never heard of her so googled her and she's an American designer. Anyone else heard of her?? Anyway I really liked the style and it's brand new and excellent price so I bought her. I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH! Oops!!




Marcies are great. There is a pre-loved large satchel on its way to me. [emoji4]
Please share a picture when it arrives...


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ooh do you have a photo?? What colour is yours? I've wanted a Chloe for a long time. I'm sure my guilt will subside when she arrives


Can't find my pic in a thread but Ria2011 has got one in holly red, it's a beauty. Will post a pic of mine tomorrow...it's blue, not quite navy. I love her .


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> I'm sure I have posted pic before, will try and find an old thread with pic. If not will take one in the daylight tomorrow. It too started a Chloe love for me.....I now have five Chloe marcies but only two hobon. If I am right Ria has one too. Will go and look now and report bacK!




Oh, you have a Marcie familiy. [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> He refused to accept that he had even hit me ... He was ignorant and patronising and I had to be content with giving him a heated, if polite, public dressing down on his conduct ... Toad. [emoji45]




Boo on that jerk! [emoji35]


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> Marcies are great. There is a pre-loved large satchel on its way to me. [emoji4]
> Please share a picture when it arrives...


Oohh lovely. Please share your Chloe's on non mulberry thread....my guilty pleasure thread !


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, you have a Marcie familiy. [emoji7]


Yes, albeit a fairly small one. I should post a pic in Chloe forum. Maybe I will get them all out and do a photo shoot!


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Marcies are great. There is a pre-loved large satchel on its way to me. [emoji4]
> Please share a picture when it arrives...



Will do  ooh exciting you'll have to share yours when she arrives


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Can't find my pic in a thread but Ria2011 has got one in holly red, it's a beauty. Will post a pic of mine tomorrow...it's blue, not quite navy. I love her .



Ooh both sound lovely. I look forward to seeing yours


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Yes, albeit a fairly small one. I should post a pic in Chloe forum. Maybe I will get them all out and do a photo shoot!



Just spotted your gorgeous hobo in the Chloe forum. Stunning NY2005!


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Just spotted your gorgeous hobo in the Chloe forum. Stunning NY2005!


Was it the nude or blue one? X


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Was it the nude or blue one? X



Nude one


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Nude one


Yes, have replied in Chloe thread!


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Ok so I've just been bad!! I've been reviewing my Mulberry collection and decided I'd like to add a black bag. I was thinking about a black sdr. Anyway on browsing ebay I saw a black postman's lock satchel. I already have and love this style in pink. So I had it authenticated on here and I was about to place a bid when it vanished...private sale I found out! I was gutted!
> 
> Then I found a cute crossbody on labels by Rebecca Minkoff. Never heard of her so googled her and she's an American designer. Anyone else heard of her?? Anyway I really liked the style and it's brand new and excellent price so I bought her. I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH! Oops!!




Lol, I was watching that too, was hoping it was going to be relished at a lower price [emoji7]

I've also been considering a mini Marcie to give my limit Taylor a break

Forget to tell DH, perhaps he won't notice or better without think they are cheaper than M!

Please share pics when they arrive


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, I was watching that too, was hoping it was going to be relished at a lower price [emoji7]
> 
> I've also been considering a mini Marcie to give my limit Taylor a break
> 
> Forget to tell DH, perhaps he won't notice or better without think they are cheaper than M!
> 
> Please share pics when they arrive



Good thinking Louliu  Knowing me though I'll end up coming clean! He probably won't mind as I've not bought anything in a while. Well I've certainly made up for it today!! 

By the way it was seeing your black sdr that's got me wanting one. I have it in deer brown and think the sdr is a fab, surprising tardis, of a bag...now I want another!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Good thinking Louliu  Knowing me though I'll end up coming clean! He probably won't mind as I've not bought anything in a while. Well I've certainly made up for it today!!
> 
> By the way it was seeing your black sdr that's got me wanting one. I have it in deer brown and think the sdr is a fab, surprising tardis, of a bag...now I want another!!!




My typing (came out thong first attempt ...!???) think you understood it though

Thanks, it's having a rest for a while and swapping for  SBS for a while. It took me 3 days to get it in the sales a few years back (the days when the m.com site crashed at sale time) they are handy, easy to carry and quite robust as you know  - at times when it's full to capacity, it looks like new still. Empty it sags now. After having the regular in glossy goat version, I would prefer that leather but I don't think mine will be going anywhere. After mini Taylor, she is the longest surviving.

Fingers crossed for you, been a few on evilbay at quite reasonable prices 

I need a hobo now.........maybe a Chloe [emoji7] like yours


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> My typing (came out thong first attempt ...!???) think you understood it though
> 
> Thanks, it's having a rest for a while and swapping for  SBS for a while. It took me 3 days to get it in the sales a few years back (the days when the m.com site crashed at sale time) they are handy, easy to carry and quite robust as you know  - at times when it's full to capacity, it looks like new still. Empty it sags now. After having the regular in glossy goat version, I would prefer that leather but I don't think mine will be going anywhere. After mini Taylor, she is the longest surviving.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, been a few on evilbay at quite reasonable prices
> 
> I need a hobo now.........maybe a Chloe [emoji7] like yours



The sagging at one side bugged me with my sdr. My samorga liner has helped loads! 

I've put myself on wishlists for black sdr so fingers crossed! 

I'll do a reveal of my first Chloe very excited to get her


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> The sagging at one side bugged me with my sdr. My samorga liner has helped loads!
> 
> I've put myself on wishlists for black sdr so fingers crossed!




The back! Yup 

Didn't they do an outlet special SDR? May have been imaging It though


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> The back! Yup
> 
> Didn't they do an outlet special SDR? May have been imaging It though



Mmm I don't know actually. I bought mine in m.com sale last year. Was chuffed to get it in glossy goat my favourite leather.


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Mmm I don't know actually. I bought mine in m.com sale last year. Was chuffed to get it in glossy goat my favourite leather.




Think scrapsy said they were spongey in the outlets this week - hang in For a glossy

Gold  or nickel?


----------



## fashionlover21

Louliu71 said:


> The back! Yup
> 
> Didn't they do an outlet special SDR? May have been imaging It though











Ser said:


> Mmm I don't know actually. I bought mine in m.com sale last year. Was chuffed to get it in glossy goat my favourite leather.



Try York outlet. 2weeks ago the had both black and deer brown sdr


----------



## Ser

fashionlover21 said:


> Try York outlet. 2weeks ago the had both black and deer brown sdr



Ooh I'm not sure I need enabling after my splurge tonight...But no harm in giving them a ring I suppose...


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Ok so I've just been bad!! I've been reviewing my Mulberry collection and decided I'd like to add a black bag. I was thinking about a black sdr. Anyway on browsing ebay I saw a black postman's lock satchel. I already have and love this style in pink. So I had it authenticated on here and I was about to place a bid when it vanished...private sale I found out! I was gutted!
> 
> Then I found a cute crossbody on labels by Rebecca Minkoff. Never heard of her so googled her and she's an American designer. Anyone else heard of her?? Anyway I really liked the style and it's brand new and excellent price so I bought her. I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad *and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH*! Oops!!



Tell him it's his Valentine's Day gift to you, and you absolutely LOVE it!:giggles:


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Tell him it's his Valentine's Day gift to you, and you absolutely LOVE it!:giggles:



Oh Elaine that made me laugh!!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Think scrapsy said they were spongey in the outlets this week - hang in For a glossy
> 
> Gold  or nickel?


The SDRs special outlet versions are definitely spongy leather - I think spongy pebbled rather than soft spongy as the latter would just collapse into a puddle in that style!

I totally agree with Louliu - hold out for a glossy goat or grainy print version. I have the goat version, and definitely like it better than all the other leathers the SDR has been made in (the silky nappa looked gorgeous too, but more prone to scratching)

Good luck!


----------



## Ser

Skater said:


> The SDRs special outlet versions are definitely spongy leather - I think spongy pebbled rather than soft spongy as the latter would just collapse into a puddle in that style!
> 
> I totally agree with Louliu - hold out for a glossy goat or grainy print version. I have the goat version, and definitely like it better than all the other leathers the SDR has been made in (the silky nappa looked gorgeous too, but more prone to scratching)
> 
> Good luck!



Glossy goat is definitely my favourite leather it's so much more robust. I have a few mulberrys in it including my deer brown sdr and raspberry bayswater so if I go for another sdr it'll have to be goat


----------



## aerinha

Anyone else buried in snow?  This is so not fun.


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> Anyone else buried in snow?  This is so not fun.



I'm so sorry!  I hope you have power and are safe and warm.  Maybe taking inventory of your bag collection?


----------



## youngster

Question for you Mulberry experts:  I've been taking inventory of my bags and noticed that several have little black "Made In England" tags sewn into the interior and a couple have "Made In Turkey" tags but a few have no "Made In ...." tags at all, at least no tag that I can find.  Since all my Mulberries were purchased from the boutiques or Cabazon outlet, I know they are authentic but I'm curious.

Does anyone know the reason for that?  Do they not sew "Made in  ...." tags into all bags with the country of origin?


----------



## remainsilly

youngster said:


> Question for you Mulberry experts:  I've been taking inventory of my bags and noticed that several have little black "Made In England" tags sewn into the interior and a couple have "Made In Turkey" tags but a few have no "Made In ...." tags at all, at least no tag that I can find.  Since all my Mulberries were purchased from the boutiques or Cabazon outlet, I know they are authentic but I'm curious.
> 
> Does anyone know the reason for that?  Do they not sew "Made in  ...." tags into all bags with the country of origin?


Check seam inside interior zipper pocket--some tags hide.


----------



## Louliu71

youngster said:


> I'm so sorry!  I hope you have power and are safe and warm.  Maybe taking inventory of your bag collection?




Just seen sky news and how bad it's got, take care and keep safe


----------



## fashionlover21

Ser said:


> Ooh I'm not sure I need enabling after my splurge tonight...But no harm in giving them a ring I suppose...



Lol no harm at all. I have a Rebecca minkoff mac bag. The leather is gorgeous and very butter soft. I don't reach for her as much as I should because of the colour. But here she is.


----------



## Ser

fashionlover21 said:


> Lol no harm at all. I have a Rebecca minkoff mac bag. The leather is gorgeous and very butter soft. I don't reach for her as much as I should because of the colour. But here she is.



Ooh she's lovely. I like her a lot. I'd never heard of Rebecca Minkoff until yesterday. I bought a preloved black cupid bag. I liked the metal work on it. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## March786

Hello ladies, quick question, how do you store your Bayswater to make sure they retain their shape?


----------



## jordanmarie1986

remainsilly said:


> Check seam inside interior zipper pocket--some tags hide.



Thanks for this remainsilly, I couldn't find the tag on my new Bayswater, but it was hiding in the pocket!


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ooh both sound lovely. I look forward to seeing yours


Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!


----------



## Ria2011

Ludmilla said:


> Marcies are great. There is a pre-loved large satchel on its way to me. [emoji4]
> Please share a picture when it arrives...





Ser said:


> Ok so I've just been bad!!
> 
> I was feeling quite pleased with myself especially as I was so under budget.....but then I stumbled on a chocolate chloe marcie hobo shoulder on labels. Excellent condition, beautiful colour and a design I've coveted for a while now. So I bought her too!! Eek!! I now feel really bad and wonder what I'm going to say to my DH! Oops!!


Congrats both on your chloe marcie, such an amazing bag and the leather on chloe bags is so good. I love my marcie hobo and elsie bag. Please post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!


Still looks fab!


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> Anyone else buried in snow?  This is so not fun.


Hope you're doing okay aerinha and that anyone else in the states is okay too. The weather looks horrendous. Keep safe all xx


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Still looks fab!


I mentioned you yesterday Ria and said that you have holly red hobo ! Agreed they are a great bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!




Very pretty! [emoji7]



Ria2011 said:


> Congrats both on your chloe marcie, such an amazing bag and the leather on chloe bags is so good. I l9ve my marcie hobo and elsie bag. Please post pics when they arrive.




Thank you. I'm sooooo excited! [emoji4]


----------



## youngster

remainsilly said:


> Check seam inside interior zipper pocket--some tags hide.



Thanks! I will!


----------



## youngster

jordanmarie1986 said:


> Thanks for this remainsilly, I couldn't find the tag on my new Bayswater, but it was hiding in the pocket!



+1
I checked, practically had to turn a couple bags inside out, but found the tags buried in the interior pocket.  Thanks, remainsilly!!!


----------



## Loveheart

NY2005 said:


> Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!



A lovely Marcie it is! I have a blue medium satchel, very practical and robust it is. I use the pocket in the flap for my Oyster card, very handy!


----------



## NY2005

Loveheart said:


> A lovely Marcie it is! I have a blue medium satchel, very practical and robust it is. I use the pocket in the flap for my Oyster card, very handy!


There is a lot of love for Marcie on this thread  it's a great bag.


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!



Thanks for the pic NY2005. She's lovely and looks brand new! Even more excited to recieve mine now


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Congrats both on your chloe marcie, such an amazing bag and the leather on chloe bags is so good. I love my marcie hobo and elsie bag. Please post pics when they arrive.



Thanks Ria. Will do. I heard you have a red Marcie hobo? Love to see a pic


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I stuff a carrier bag with bubble wrap and then put the pad inside the bag and shape it closed


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Found a little post it holder treat for my desk courtesy of Staples, originally discovered by TooManyHorses x


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Thanks Ria. Will do. I heard you have a red Marcie hobo? Love to see a pic


Yes I do, love it especially as it's in my favourite colour.


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Yes I do, love it especially as it's in my favourite colour.



Ooh that is a stunning colour Ria. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loveheart

Ria2011 said:


> Yes I do, love it especially as it's in my favourite colour.



That's lovely ria!  The leather on the Marcies is so tactile too


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> Hope you're doing okay aerinha and that anyone else in the states is okay too. The weather looks horrendous. Keep safe all xx



Was out from 9 until 12:30 today shoveling.  We had more than 30 inches of snow and it drifted badly so some areas are bare while others have mounds 4 feet deep. Craziness.


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> I'm so sorry!  I hope you have power and are safe and warm.  Maybe taking inventory of your bag collection?



Thankfully we have power.  It will be a week before my arms recover from shoveling lol nd this snow will probably be here until May.


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Thankfully we have power.  It will be a week before my arms recover from shoveling lol nd this snow will probably be here until May.




My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Found a little post it holder treat for my desk courtesy of Staples, originally discovered by TooManyHorses x




This is cute! [emoji4]



Ria2011 said:


> Yes I do, love it especially as it's in my favourite colour.




What a beautiful red! Major bag envy. [emoji7] It's so hard to find a nice stunning red.


----------



## Ludmilla

jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313




How do you like the snow? This is really a lot!


----------



## Vinnie42

jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313



Oh my goodness!!! Now that is snow. I do hope all are safe where you are. 


Ria that is a fabulous Marcie. I do love a red bag.,


----------



## NY2005

aerinha said:


> Thankfully we have power.  It will be a week before my arms recover from shoveling lol nd this snow will probably be here until May.


Stay safe, I hope it gets better quickly


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313


Great pics JP, stay safe and warm .


----------



## Loveheart

jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313



That's a sh@tload of show!! Stay safe!!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Here's a quick snap for you Ser. She's about three years old now, used lots and looks as good as the day I got her!




Gorgeous!!!!



Ria2011 said:


> Yes I do, love it especially as it's in my favourite colour.




Gorgeous +1



jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313




Stay safe and you too aerinha


----------



## Ukpandagirl

So I'm out and about having a good mooch today. I walked past two terrible mulberry fakes which made me handbag browse with what people were carrying. Then this really cool lady in her early sixties strolled past with the most Gorgeous Hermes Birkin. It was brown, really relaxed leather. My other half caught me staring and said, what is it when I wold him how much they cost, he nearly fell over!! 

A girl can dream eh.... 


Loving the red Chloe above btw. I saw my first Chloe IRL lastly week and I get them now. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## jp23

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like the snow? This is really a lot!




I had fun playing in it last night! Lol! TBH it didn't really effect my plans as I had work to do at home all day! Also the day before the storm my parka came and it's AMAZING. Way better then the Canada goose I had!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Stay safe and you too aerinha







Loveheart said:


> That's a sh@tload of show!! Stay safe!!







NY2005 said:


> Great pics JP, stay safe and warm .







Vinnie42 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Now that is snow. I do hope all are safe where you are.




Thanks all!! Hopefully it won't be to bad tomorrow as I have an interview first thing in the morning [emoji15][emoji85]


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> So I'm out and about having a good mooch today. I walked past two terrible mulberry fakes which made me handbag browse with what people were carrying. Then this really cool lady in her early sixties strolled past with the most Gorgeous Hermes Birkin. It was brown, really relaxed leather. My other half caught me staring and said, what is it when I wold him how much they cost, he nearly fell over!!
> 
> A girl can dream eh....
> 
> 
> Loving the red Chloe above btw. I saw my first Chloe IRL lastly week and I get them now. Gorgeous bag.




LOL! TBH the birkin is really heavy and hard to open IMO 
Though very lovely and excellently made a so black would be a holey Grail for me down the line. I'm kinda into the garden party too. Love the simplicity of it, just an excellently made, classic, no fuss tote.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> LOL! TBH the birkin is really heavy and hard to open IMO
> Though very lovely and excellently made a so black would be a holey Grail for me down the line. I'm kinda into the garden party too. Love the simplicity of it, just an excellently made, classic, no fuss tote.



I've heard they're really heavy too. Would love to have a look at one in IRL and see what they're like but I've heard they don't show them to anyone ?? I went in harrods when I was in London last year and there wasn't one on show. I darent ask. So wondered off to dribble at something else...


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> My boyfriend and I went to get sandwiches last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251309
> 
> View attachment 3251311
> 
> View attachment 3251312
> 
> View attachment 3251313



Welcome to the north east . We rolled out the white carpet for you.  We got just as much snow here.  Can't get to my backyard because it is drifted above my knees.  Left my house for the first time about an hour ago to get take out.  Amazing what pizza and caffeine will do for you.  They didn't finish plowing the roads.  Made a turn and had no lane except the one that had oncoming traffic


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> Welcome to the north east . We rolled out the white carpet for you.  We got just as much snow here.  Can't get to my backyard because it is drifted above my knees.  Left my house for the first time about an hour ago to get take out.  Amazing what pizza and caffeine will do for you.  They didn't finish plowing the roads.  Made a turn and had no lane except the one that had oncoming traffic



That is an incredible amount of snow and driving in that is just crazy stressful!


----------



## aerinha

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've heard they're really heavy too. Would love to have a look at one in IRL and see what they're like but I've heard they don't show them to anyone ?? I went in harrods when I was in London last year and there wasn't one on show. I darent ask. So wondered off to dribble at something else...



Super heavy.  I briefly owned a real one which I since sold and own several inspired bags from Italy and they are all arm breakers.  The 30 is better than the 35.


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've heard they're really heavy too. Would love to have a look at one in IRL and see what they're like but I've heard they don't show them to anyone ?? I went in harrods when I was in London last year and there wasn't one on show. I darent ask. So wondered off to dribble at something else...




I've worked at consignment stores so I've been around them a lot! A lot of people in LA had them they weren't a rare sighting to be completely honest. I don't see them that much here though! I've been watching to see what people carry. I've seen a lot of Alexa's TBH which was a rare sighting in La! I see a lot of proenza ps1 bags and a lot of Givenchy pandoras and a lot of city's (giant hardware to be really specific)


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Welcome to the north east . We rolled out the white carpet for you.  We got just as much snow here.  Can't get to my backyard because it is drifted above my knees.  Left my house for the first time about an hour ago to get take out.  Amazing what pizza and caffeine will do for you.  They didn't finish plowing the roads.  Made a turn and had no lane except the one that had oncoming traffic




Hahahaha white carpet is a sure thing! I haven't slipped yet but my boyfriend fell into a pile of snow thankfully It was fresh and soft still so no damage! Lol! I did though step into a puddle that I thought was frozen and hard, it was deep, and gross thank god for my boots HAHA! And omg driving right now must be scary! I didn't see that many people on the roads today and only a few shoveled out but the buses were running!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

aerinha said:


> Super heavy.  I briefly owned a real one which I since sold and own several inspired bags from Italy and they are all arm breakers.  The 30 is better than the 35.


 

Whats the difference between the two then? is it the size or the weight.  

Not being funny, i picked up my Graphite Bays with all my lady bits and bobs (*crap*) in her and she was a total arm breaker today.  Thats the one reason i like my NVT's as they do ease the load a bit.  

Still struggling to write the Berkin off until i have seen one to hold IRL but its finding someone who has one that i can play with that's proving the problem....


----------



## aerinha

Ukpandagirl said:


> Whats the difference between the two then? is it the size or the weight.
> 
> Not being funny, i picked up my Graphite Bays with all my lady bits and bobs (*crap*) in her and she was a total arm breaker today.  Thats the one reason i like my NVT's as they do ease the load a bit.
> 
> Still struggling to write the Berkin off until i have seen one to hold IRL but its finding someone who has one that i can play with that's proving the problem....



Yes the size is different. 35 cm is bigger than 30cm. Sort of like Bays vs SBS. Carrying the 35 I felt like I was dragging around a box with handles


----------



## aerinha

Sharing some snow pics. Here is the drift up to my window Sat morning which was only half height, we shoveled it away only to have more fall by Sun morning


----------



## aerinha

Here is my drive Sunday after shoveling. The snow piled up my lamp is only part the rest was piled into a mountain across the street when we ran out of yard


----------



## Ludmilla

aerinha said:


> Here is my drive Sunday after shoveling. The snow piled up my lamp is only part the rest was piled into a mountain across the street when we ran out of yard




Oh wow! [emoji15] Happy shoveling! I hope you are all warm and safe. This is really a lot of snow...


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi all



Mulberry are offering a replacement but not of the same bag, from reading the mail.



I have a purse that I want to go with a bag so advice please -I have to have a long strap, but that's really my only requirement, what do I choose?


----------



## Elendil

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry are offering a replacement but not of the same bag, from reading the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a purse that I want to go with a bag so advice please -I have to have a long strap, but that's really my only requirement, what do I choose?




I would choose a SBS.

Strange that they are not willing to give you a new Freya.


----------



## Louliu71

Elendil said:


> I would choose a SBS.
> 
> Strange that they are not willing to give you a new Freya.




Hmm, perhaps there is an issue..... We've seen two in one week with similar issues


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry are offering a replacement but not of the same bag, from reading the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a purse that I want to go with a bag so advice please -I have to have a long strap, but that's really my only requirement, what do I choose?




See nothing to lose....lets us know what you need ie 

Hobo
Cross body 
small med or big
Zip or open 
Colour 

Etc 

Glad they came good


----------



## Skater

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry are offering a replacement but not of the same bag, from reading the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a purse that I want to go with a bag so advice please -I have to have a long strap, but that's really my only requirement, what do I choose?


Good news! They are probably concerned that they can't guarantee the same thing wouldn't happen with another Freya...

Get started with Louliu's list of questions and hopefully we can all help!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Good news! They are probably concerned that they can't guarantee the same thing wouldn't happen with another Freya...
> 
> 
> 
> Get started with Louliu's list of questions and hopefully we can all help!




How's that Bal?


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> Here is my drive Sunday after shoveling. The snow piled up my lamp is only part the rest was piled into a mountain across the street when we ran out of yard


Those pics are crazy, glad you're doing okay. Hope the clear up goes well.


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments about my marcie.


----------



## Ria2011

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry are offering a replacement but not of the same bag, from reading the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a purse that I want to go with a bag so advice please -I have to have a long strap, but that's really my only requirement, what do I choose?


I agree with Louliu, in terms of letting us know what your requirements are. I think the safest bet would be a SBS as suggested by Elendil. I love the daria but am not a fan of the current leather.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> See nothing to lose....lets us know what you need ie
> 
> Hobo
> Cross body
> small med or big
> Zip or open
> Colour
> 
> Etc
> 
> Glad they came good



Thanks everybody I may not have gone forward and done anything about it, without your help. I feel sad about my Freya though I really liked her.

It has to be Oxblood, my wallet is the mulberry tree continental also in Oxblood 

I like Cross Body, but like to have handle to hold too so when I place her in the car I can look after her properly.

I prefer small to medium

I dont have any preference on openings at all.

Thanks very much everyone 

fiona x


----------



## cheapsweep1

this is the actual reply if you want to read it.

There is no admission of a fault and they may be doing this as an act of goodwill.

'Dear Fiona

Thank you for returning your Small Freya to our Head Office, I can confirm safe receipt today.

I have had our Head of Group Quality review your bag and I have relayed your comments and concerns to him.

We are pleased to confirm that we can offer an exchange for an alternative item, or a gift voucher to the vale of £795 which can be redeemed in our standalone stores, and I have attached the full UK store guide for your information.

I do hope this helps and look forward to hearing from you.

Kindest regards'


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> this is the actual reply if you want to read it.
> 
> There is no admission of a fault and they may be doing this as an act of goodwill.
> 
> 'Dear Fiona
> 
> Thank you for returning your Small Freya to our Head Office, I can confirm safe receipt today.
> 
> I have had our Head of Group Quality review your bag and I have relayed your comments and concerns to him.
> 
> We are pleased to confirm that we can offer an exchange for an alternative item, or a gift voucher to the vale of £795 which can be redeemed in our standalone stores, and I have attached the full UK store guide for your information.
> 
> I do hope this helps and look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Kindest regards'




I think by alternative item, they aren't dismissing a replacement Freya, personally I'd steer clear of them for now.

Thinking about the alternative ....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cheapsweep1 said:


> this is the actual reply if you want to read it.
> 
> There is no admission of a fault and they may be doing this as an act of goodwill.
> 
> 'Dear Fiona
> 
> Thank you for returning your Small Freya to our Head Office, I can confirm safe receipt today.
> 
> I have had our Head of Group Quality review your bag and I have relayed your comments and concerns to him.
> 
> We are pleased to confirm that we can offer an exchange for an alternative item, or a gift voucher to the vale of £795 which can be redeemed in our standalone stores, and I have attached the full UK store guide for your information.
> 
> I do hope this helps and look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Kindest regards'



Oxblood sbs all the way for me I'd say.


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Sharing some snow pics. Here is the drift up to my window Sat morning which was only half height, we shoveled it away only to have more fall by Sun morning




Oh here it's all gross SLUSH now where I am! It's gross! Poor people with non water proof shoes falling into sludge puddles I can't imagine the ick factor plus the discomfort! Im the snow here is all brown and black


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> How's that Bal?


It's still waiting to be used - but definitely will be soon!

Search for a good preloved Town continues - I don't think I can bring myself to pay full retail price just yet... I may cave in later!


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Oh here it's all gross SLUSH now where I am! It's gross! Poor people with non water proof shoes falling into sludge puddles I can't imagine the ick factor plus the discomfort! Im the snow here is all brown and black
> View attachment 3252655


Yuk, hate slush. Your Hunters will be perfect for those conditions though - the grip is amazing!


----------



## Taimi

cheapsweep1 said:


> Thanks everybody I may not have gone forward and done anything about it, without your help. I feel sad about my Freya though I really liked her.
> 
> It has to be Oxblood, my wallet is the mulberry tree continental also in Oxblood
> 
> I like Cross Body, but like to have handle to hold too so when I place her in the car I can look after her properly.
> 
> I prefer small to medium
> 
> I dont have any preference on openings at all.
> 
> Thanks very much everyone
> 
> fiona x



I'd choose an oxblood SBS too. It's lovely and a classic.


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Yuk, hate slush. Your Hunters will be perfect for those conditions though - the grip is amazing!




Full price!!!...... No way they depreciate far too much for my linking. The 2 bags I had my eye in were both fakes, you got lucky! I think a first or day bag will suit my requirements 

I'm staying clear of eBay for Bals, too many super fakes around, reading their authenticate threads even the SA in store Les can't tell when a bag has been returned and switched 

Looking forward to knowing how you get on


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Full price!!!...... No way they depreciate far too much for my linking. The 2 bags I had my eye in were both fakes, you got lucky! I think a first or day bag will suit my requirements
> 
> I'm staying clear of eBay for Bals, too many super fakes around, reading their authenticate threads even the SA in store Les can't tell when a bag has been returned and switched
> 
> Looking forward to knowing how you get on



I think I did get lucky. Scary that the fakes are so good 

We should set up wish lists with Naughtipidginsnest, Labels Most Wanted etc


----------



## Skater

Taimi said:


> I'd choose an oxblood SBS too. It's lovely and a classic.


+1, I think it ticks all the boxes you need and it's based on the iconic Bayswater, so it's pretty classic itself. I have the oxblood SBS and really like it - I looked at a few though to get the smoother grain I wanted.

Let unknown how you get on, and do post a pic of your new bag when you receive it Cheapsweep!


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Oh here it's all gross SLUSH now where I am! It's gross! Poor people with non water proof shoes falling into sludge puddles I can't imagine the ick factor plus the discomfort! Im the snow here is all brown and black
> View attachment 3252655



The stuff by roads turns black eventually, but yard snow remains white until it disappears in spring.  I expect to see the last of it in late April the piles are so high.  A man on facebook made his own flamethrower to melt his, there are days I think that might be the way to go


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> Yuk, hate slush. Your Hunters will be perfect for those conditions though - the grip is amazing!




Thank you! They have def come in handy this week. Though they arent that comfortable, yet. They get better each time i wear them but when I take them off my foot feels so tiered. Today my ankle started hurting too,
Very strange as reviews online say they are so cozy!


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> The stuff by roads turns black eventually, but yard snow remains white until it disappears in spring.  I expect to see the last of it in late April the piles are so high.  A man on facebook made his own flamethrower to melt his, there are days I think that might be the way to go




Omg that's funny but also scary! I would not trust myself with one of those!!! Today was actually quite warm here! I'm very confused with this weather lol


----------



## cheapsweep1

Skater said:


> +1, I think it ticks all the boxes you need and it's based on the iconic Bayswater, so it's pretty classic itself. I have the oxblood SBS and really like it - I looked at a few though to get the smoother grain I wanted.
> 
> Let unknown how you get on, and do post a pic of your new bag when you receive it Cheapsweep!




Hi all

I actually like the small Alice but the strap is too short, the SBS was a bit pokey outey when worn, the small cara couldn't fit my wallet in, the large Bayswater was the right size but no long strap[emoji31]

After a bit of an email battle they are giving me a refund.

That way I can take my time to see what I want next.

Thank you all though, &#129303;


----------



## Louliu71

Brill, remember to pop back on and let us know what you choose


----------



## Skater

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I actually like the small Alice but the strap is too short, the SBS was a bit pokey outey when worn, the small cara couldn't fit my wallet in, the large Bayswater was the right size but no long strap[emoji31]
> 
> After a bit of an email battle they are giving me a refund.
> 
> That way I can take my time to see what I want next.
> 
> Thank you all though, &#55358;&#56599;


Glad to hear they did the right thing. Take your time, it's a big decision!

One other thought - there was an oxblood small Del Rey - they are fabulous bags and hold more than you'd think - only caveat is that the silky nappa leather could scratch fairly easily. They're no longer made, but you might be able to track one down at a Mulberry outlet, or on a reseller site/ eBay...


----------



## NY2005

A link from the daily mail about investment handbag purchases. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...designer-totes-splash-looking-MAKE-money.html


----------



## cheapsweep1

I like the look of the Del Rey, I also like the Alexa. I'll have a look although I think I will avoid evil bay

But thanks x


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi all I will be popping a reveal on here shortly to show you my new replacement [emoji2] for my Freya


----------



## jordanmarie1986

Just posted a new reveal for you guys


----------



## cheapsweep1

Welcome Dorothy! 

Bicester village after looking for a sdr


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> View attachment 3257086
> View attachment 3257087
> 
> 
> Welcome Dorothy!
> 
> Bicester village after looking for a sdr




Gorgeous colour!

Did they have much there?


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous colour!
> 
> Did they have much there?




Hi Louliu 

They had quite a bit, I went after Christmas and they had virtually nothing.

They had willows, Somerset hobo's, loads of bayswaters, I didn't see any Antony's but they did have a good choice of styles and colours but nothing in grey, a few blues. 

It would be worth a visit right now, it was well stocked


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hi Louliu
> 
> They had quite a bit, I went after Christmas and they had virtually nothing.
> 
> They had willows, Somerset hobo's, loads of bayswaters, I didn't see any Antony's but they did have a good choice of styles and colours but nothing in grey, a few blues.
> 
> It would be worth a visit right now, it was well stocked




Thanks


----------



## fashionlover21

cheapsweep1 said:


> View attachment 3257086
> View attachment 3257087
> 
> 
> Welcome Dorothy!
> 
> Bicester village after looking for a sdr



Looks amazing! How does it sit on your shoulder/crossbody?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hey ladies.... I had a good play with a kite bag today. Didn't buy one as I'm after something different but I thought I'd drop a note of what I found and thought for you.  I will say that before seeing it IRL I thought it looked like a dumb idea.

I had a face to face with a kite today and it's an interesting bag. The moc croc n Oxblood  is just TDF. The leather feels lovely, it's suede lined and is just divine.

The silky plain black one isn't good IMO.  It Feels nice, but you know it'll scratch like a scratchy thing and it's microfibre lined. Yuck. Yuck yuck.

The big kite is large with the two pairs of handles. It's a good sized wallet on a strap like the Neverful.  It's detachable too. A nice touch. The hardware says gold but isn't really a gold at all. It looked more like a modern brushed brass. It was a complete shock but I liked it a lot.  The little latch that holds the two sides of the bag together (like a Neverful)  is also cute too.

The smell of the leather is a what mulberry did best. It's nice to see that's back. 

The tag on the side of the bag with Mulberry stamped in it was classy and IMO looked really subtle on the bag. 

The small kite has a two pairs of handles, one can be undone with poppers to double in size to be a long shoulder strap.  I thought it was a really cool bag.  So much nicer IRL. If it was black croc, I think id have fallen off the sofa.

Would be interested to hear of what others think...


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey ladies.... I had a good play with a kite bag today. Didn't buy one as I'm after something different but I thought I'd drop a note of what I found and thought for you.  I will say that before seeing it IRL I thought it looked like a dumb idea.
> 
> I had a face to face with a kite today and it's an interesting bag. The moc croc n Oxblood  is just TDF. The leather feels lovely, it's suede lined and is just divine.
> 
> The silky plain black one isn't good IMO.  It Feels nice, but you know it'll scratch like a scratchy thing and it's microfibre lined. Yuck. Yuck yuck.
> 
> The big kite is large with the two pairs of handles. It's a good sized wallet on a strap like the Neverful.  It's detachable too. A nice touch. The hardware says gold but isn't really a gold at all. It looked more like a modern brushed brass. It was a complete shock but I liked it a lot.  The little latch that holds the two sides of the bag together (like a Neverful)  is also cute too.
> 
> The smell of the leather is a what mulberry did best. It's nice to see that's back.
> 
> The tag on the side of the bag with Mulberry stamped in it was classy and IMO looked really subtle on the bag.
> 
> The small kite has a two pairs of handles, one can be undone with poppers to double in size to be a long shoulder strap.  I thought it was a really cool bag.  So much nicer IRL. If it was black croc, I think id have fallen off the sofa.
> 
> Would be interested to hear of what others think...




Exactly what I thought, I loved the mock croc and the midnight smooth, I really liked the little tag too, very understand but still says mulberry 

Not sure on mock croc durability given the recent issues highlighted in being able to see the lighter leather through the scored scales, but I do like the design and feel of the overall bag 

I still can't get my head round an open bag commuting in London, so for me it would be a weekend shopping/trip bag


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Exactly what I thought, I loved the mock croc and the midnight smooth, I really liked the little tag too, very understand but still says mulberry
> 
> Not sure on mock croc durability given the recent issues highlighted in being able to see the lighter leather through the scored scales, but I do like the design and feel of the overall bag
> 
> I still can't get my head round an open bag commuting in London, so for me it would be a weekend shopping/trip bag



Yeah I guess it's not a great "safe" bag but then I think the willows like that too.  

I'd not be a fan for a walk through a big city but it's a cute bag. Will see what people say abou the wear of the leather before jumping in. 

I'm taking a different approach to buying bags this year. Especially after I paid full price for my supposedly limited midnight blue Cara to find out they weren't limited at all...


----------



## elvisfan4life

The base is too wide for my liking


----------



## Slowhand

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey ladies.... I had a good play with a kite bag today. Didn't buy one as I'm after something different but I thought I'd drop a note of what I found and thought for you.  I will say that before seeing it IRL I thought it looked like a dumb idea.
> 
> I had a face to face with a kite today and it's an interesting bag. The moc croc n Oxblood  is just TDF. The leather feels lovely, it's suede lined and is just divine.
> 
> The silky plain black one isn't good IMO.  It Feels nice, but you know it'll scratch like a scratchy thing and it's microfibre lined. Yuck. Yuck yuck.
> 
> The big kite is large with the two pairs of handles. It's a good sized wallet on a strap like the Neverful.  It's detachable too. A nice touch. The hardware says gold but isn't really a gold at all. It looked more like a modern brushed brass. It was a complete shock but I liked it a lot.  The little latch that holds the two sides of the bag together (like a Neverful)  is also cute too.
> 
> The smell of the leather is a what mulberry did best. It's nice to see that's back.
> 
> The tag on the side of the bag with Mulberry stamped in it was classy and IMO looked really subtle on the bag.
> 
> The small kite has a two pairs of handles, one can be undone with poppers to double in size to be a long shoulder strap.  I thought it was a really cool bag.  So much nicer IRL. If it was black croc, I think id have fallen off the sofa.
> 
> Would be interested to hear of what others think...


Great review UKPG - it looks and smells  like we have some old school Mulberry DNA back then ?


----------



## Louliu71

Slowhand said:


> Great review UKPG - it looks and smells  like we have some old school Mulberry DNA back then ?




I think so, I did have a sniff )sure the SA thought I was crazy) but after the mini buckle bays plastic smell I have to be sure [emoji12]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


> Great review UKPG - it looks and smells  like we have some old school Mulberry DNA back then ?





Louliu71 said:


> I think so, I did have a sniff )sure the SA thought I was crazy) but after the mini buckle bays plastic smell I have to be sure [emoji12]



Thanks slowhand. I like to write up stuff if it get a chance.

I actually didn't have to get that close to it. The suede lining was just sublime... It did feel "old school" Mulberry to me.  I will need much more convincing that the back bone of th brand is being found again before I ease off with my cynicism.  I just hope Johnny goes for heritage peices. Classics, not flashes In fashion.

I'd like to see the pricing addressed properly but more important to me is going back to the drawing board with what the house of mulberry stood for.  

Bruno just shagged the whole thing up. I'm going to remain positive that the kite may be an attempt to get back to the usually simple clean lines, great leather and quality craftsmanship that Mulberry was to me from years ago.

God that leather smell really was quite a hearty smack in th nose. But it made me smile again. It's been a long while since I've done that in a Mulberrry store.


----------



## anee1987

Hi all.. I have zeroed down on Black Mulberry bayswater with gold hardware.. but now I posed with a question.. there are two options - 1. Small Classic grain Bayswater and 2. Soft grain Bayswater.

Does anyone know is there a diff between the two versions, i checked on their sizes they looked similar, not sure what is the difference. This will be my first Mulberry purchase and I don't have a store near by to check it out in person.

Thanks!


----------



## Liz131

This is a very helpful review, thank you.

I totally empathise with the need to experience that authentic and somewhat unique mulberry leather aroma. I used my nearly 5 year old electric blue bays at the weekend and yes I've looked after it but it still has that distinctive sumptuous leather smell which is divine 

My own mini buckle bays does actually smell of leather and suede rather than plastic fortunately and is a pleasure to use


----------



## Ukpandagirl

anee1987 said:


> Hi all.. I have zeroed down on Black Mulberry bayswater with gold hardware.. but now I posed with a question.. there are two options - 1. Small Classic grain Bayswater and 2. Soft grain Bayswater.
> 
> Does anyone know is there a diff between the two versions, i checked on their sizes they looked similar, not sure what is the difference. This will be my first Mulberry purchase and I don't have a store near by to check it out in person.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm going to be controversial and say NVT black bays. Yes I know you've not listed it! The Reason is that this will last you much longer than the others and will age and look even more amazing than when you buy her.  The small classic grain is ok. I have a black lily in it and she's lovely. She's lovely to handle but I wouldn't have a Bayswater in her as I know the corners I'll get wrecked too quickly and she'll be heavier than a NVT. With the NVT you can slam her about and you don't  have to worry too much as when the leather gets a scuff, good quality black polish will sort her out a treat... And when she's softens.... She iwith be just lush.  Kate Moss is still rocking a NVT bays and it just looks uber cool IMO.

My first Mulberry was a Darwin (same thing really but back in th day) Bayswater and whilst she's changed colour and has got a few battle scars, she's the one bag I get the most attention with everytime and she's over 10 years old!? 

If you've made your mind up on a more grainy lined bag, wait until the suede is back in them and get a small classic grain but I'd try her against an NVT before you make your final decision.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm with Panda: I would choose NVT for a Bays. Panda has already elaborated each and every reason why. [emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

chesca12 said:


> I need help with my mulberry bayswater satchel it has a black made in Turkey tag but no letters on reserse of the tag? I've brought it from a private seller and it's cost quite abit could do with any help!



Put some pictures up here for us to have a look at. Are you thinking it's not real? Where did you buy it etc... Give us some information and I'm so one here can assist you


----------



## NY2005

anee1987 said:


> Hi all.. I have zeroed down on Black Mulberry bayswater with gold hardware.. but now I posed with a question.. there are two options - 1. Small Classic grain Bayswater and 2. Soft grain Bayswater.
> 
> Does anyone know is there a diff between the two versions, i checked on their sizes they looked similar, not sure what is the difference. This will be my first Mulberry purchase and I don't have a store near by to check it out in person.
> 
> Thanks!


There's a lovely one just appeared on naughtipidgins nest site ..... Don't know if ur after pre loved?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> There's a lovely one just appeared on naughtipidgins nest site ..... Don't know if ur after pre loved?



To be fair this is a really lovely bag and if that's that's the type of leather you want, this is spot on. And a trusted seller too.


----------



## anee1987

NY2005 said:


> There's a lovely one just appeared on naughtipidgins nest site ..... Don't know if ur after pre loved?



Thanks for the suggestion NY2005, appreciate it..but I have already picked up two bags in a store and  trying to decide on one. If you can suggest which is a better leather.. that would be of great help.

Thanks!


----------



## flyvetjo

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/bf/0a/62/bf0a62ed520a091d52286d1515c1b34d.jpg

not sure this link will work but anyone a clue what coat this is? Nikki Alexander wore it in silent witness last night!!!


----------



## Louliu71

flyvetjo said:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/bf/0a/62/bf0a62ed520a091d52286d1515c1b34d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> not sure this link will work but anyone a clue what coat this is? Nikki Alexander wore it in silent witness last night!!!




Sadly I don't you see her small tessie oak satchel last week?

She has a amazing Blenheim in oak too, I've seen her wear some All saints items before.

I wouldn't be surprised if her coat isn't a designer brand as she does seem very down to earth IMO

I like her style, very relaxed glam, try mint velvet, relaxed glam is their mantra


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks Louliu - driving me nuts trying to find out what coat she is wearing!!! i have an oak bonnie i bought after she wore one on silent witness a few years ago!!!


----------



## Skater

I saw the oak Tessie satchel - she made the small size one look great, but it's slightly too small for me (iPad mini size is a requirement for my everyday bags!)...

Speaking of Mint Velvet, I like that brand for clothes but couldn't help thinking this particular bag design was a bit cheeky - Alice, anyone?!


----------



## Aminu

I wonder if anyone can help me with a dilemma. I'm contemplating buying my first E/W Bays but am wondering whether the rolled handles slip off the shoulder? Most of my bags have flat straps/handles. Don't want to make an expensive mistake...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Aminu said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me with a dilemma. I'm contemplating buying my first E/W Bays but am wondering whether the rolled handles slip off the shoulder? Most of my bags have flat straps/handles. Don't want to make an expensive mistake...


 
I dont have an E/W but i do have bayswaters and i dont find any trouble with the handles but if you do, you can always push one handle of the top of the other which does help if its a bit slippy.

Others will chime in for sure.


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> I saw the oak Tessie satchel - she made the small size one look great, but it's slightly too small for me (iPad mini size is a requirement for my everyday bags!)...
> 
> Speaking of Mint Velvet, I like that brand for clothes but couldn't help thinking this particular bag design was a bit cheeky - Alice, anyone?!




I thought that, I git emailed ages ago about a competition to name it [emoji50]

Used your bal yet?


----------



## Slowhand

The Great British Bake Off Fans here might be interested in this :-
 Welford Park is open now for its annual Snow Drop Fest .
With a plant fair on Feb25th. 
http://www.welfordpark.co.uk/events/snowdrop-datestimes


----------



## lawrenson

Hi,

in the run-up to Christmas I missed this, so possibly others did too.

Nicholas Knightly, the man who designed the Bayswater, has a new collection:

https://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/D...p=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0&pScroll=539

Cheers.


----------



## remainsilly

lawrenson said:


> Hi,
> 
> in the run-up to Christmas I missed this, so possibly others did too.
> 
> Nicholas Knightly, the man who designed the Bayswater, has a new collection:
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/D...p=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0&pScroll=539
> 
> Cheers.


Did see. Thanks for posting for us. 

Found interesting that he left mulberry, because didn't want to become "face" for the brand.
Not because had falling out, etc.
Just dislikes media spotlight/interviews. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/people/the-man-who-made-mulberrys-bayswater-bag-is-back-with-a-new-coll/


----------



## remainsilly

Slowhand said:


> The Great British Bake Off Fans here might be interested in this :-
> Welford Park is open now for its annual Snow Drop Fest .
> With a plant fair on Feb25th.
> http://www.welfordpark.co.uk/events/snowdrop-datestimes



Love snow drops&#9825;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Did see. Thanks for posting for us.
> 
> Found interesting that he left mulberry, because didn't want to become "face" for the brand.
> Not because had falling out, etc.
> Just dislikes media spotlight/interviews.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/...berrys-bayswater-bag-is-back-with-a-new-coll/



Interesting feature. Thanks for posting remains.


----------



## Sunfeather

That's what I found on Twitter &#128521; So my bank account said yesterday NO don't buy the bag....but I had the pic in my mind &#128517;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> That's what I found on Twitter [emoji6] So my bank account said yesterday NO don't buy the bag....but I had the pic in my mind [emoji28]




Haha. Thanks for posting this. [emoji1]


----------



## Louliu71

This is serious....... Rich tea fingers are out of stock everywhere it would appear in the uk!!!

Reward may be offered if you spot any ..... Getting desperate now DD is suffering withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Sunfeather

ludmilla said:


> haha. Thanks for posting this. [emoji1]



&#128521; &#10084;


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> This is serious....... Rich tea fingers are out of stock everywhere it would appear in the uk!!!
> 
> Reward may be offered if you spot any ..... Getting desperate now DD is suffering withdrawal symptoms



Sorry but....what means DD? &#128528;


----------



## Louliu71

Sunfeather said:


> Sorry but....what means DD? [emoji52]




Darling daughter..... &#128578;


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> Darling daughter..... &#128578;



Ahh ok....Thank you &#10084;


----------



## cheapsweep1

Louliu71 said:


> This is serious....... Rich tea fingers are out of stock everywhere it would appear in the uk!!!
> 
> Reward may be offered if you spot any ..... Getting desperate now DD is suffering withdrawal symptoms




This is true, I haven't found any anywhere. &#128577;


----------



## Vinnie42

Sunfeather said:


> That's what I found on Twitter &#128521; So my bank account said yesterday NO don't buy the bag....but I had the pic in my mind &#128517;



Love your quote!


----------



## MiniMabel

Louliu71 said:


> This is serious....... Rich tea fingers are out of stock everywhere it would appear in the uk!!!
> 
> Reward may be offered if you spot any ..... Getting desperate now DD is suffering withdrawal symptoms




Tesco's have them online here.....

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...earchBox=rich+tea&icid=tescohp_sws-1_rich+tea


----------



## Louliu71

MiniMabel said:


> Tesco's have them online here.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...earchBox=rich+tea&icid=tescohp_sws-1_rich+tea




Thanks but it's the fingers we are searching for - she's missing the challenge of dunking them in her tea and getting them in her mouth before they disintegrate [emoji12]


----------



## Louliu71




----------



## Louliu71




----------



## Louliu71




----------



## Louliu71

3 weeks since I've seen them in Marks .. ...


----------



## Gringach

Sunfeather said:


> That's what I found on Twitter &#128521; So my bank account said yesterday NO don't buy the bag....but I had the pic in my mind &#128517;



I love this!!!


----------



## Toothfairy29

Louliu71 said:


> This is serious....... Rich tea fingers are out of stock everywhere it would appear in the uk!!!
> 
> Reward may be offered if you spot any ..... Getting desperate now DD is suffering withdrawal symptoms



Sainsburys is showing as having some!! http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-rich-tea-fingers--fingers-250g


----------



## Carrierae

Question.....wondering why my post was deleted. I created a thread about Hill & Friends. I was asking about the brand because I cannot find much information on it (and I'm interested in one of their bags). Since it didn't have it's own purse page/site, thought it would fit in here since Emma Hill was a huge part of the older Mulberry bags. Any thoughts?


----------



## remainsilly

Carrierae said:


> Question.....wondering why my post was deleted. I created a thread about Hill & Friends. I was asking about the brand because I cannot find much information on it (and I'm interested in one of their bags). Since it didn't have it's own purse page/site, thought it would fit in here since Emma Hill was a huge part of the older Mulberry bags. Any thoughts?



It was merged with existing thread, same topic.
But surprised your advert link, to sell stella & dot, was not deleted.


----------



## kelles

Sunfeather said:


> That's what I found on Twitter &#128521; So my bank account said yesterday NO don't buy the bag....but I had the pic in my mind &#128517;


Thinking of this quote while I debate on labels most wanted between a Bayswater and balenciaga. Hehe!!! Both would be the perfect answer


----------



## Sunfeather

kelles said:


> Thinking of this quote while I debate on labels most wanted between a Bayswater and balenciaga. Hehe!!! Both would be the perfect answer


&#128077;&#128521;

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ukpandagirl

kelles said:


> Thinking of this quote while I debate on labels most wanted between a Bayswater and balenciaga. Hehe!!! Both would be the perfect answer



So true


----------



## Louliu71

kelles said:


> Thinking of this quote while I debate on labels most wanted between a Bayswater and balenciaga. Hehe!!! Both would be the perfect answer







Ukpandagirl said:


> So true




I look at M and then at Bals, I'm they are soooo different, so why are the M ladies moving in that direction (me included)?


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> I look at M and then at Bals, I'm they are soooo different, so why are the M ladies moving in that direction (me included)?


Let's hope the new offerings make us love our mulberry again. Perhaps we are looking at Bal because it's so different. I am loving Chloe but have also fallen again for Louis Vuitton. I though I was over it but I'm being pulled back!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> I look at M and then at Bals, I'm they are soooo different, so why are the M ladies moving in that direction (me included)?


Not sure - I just suddenly realised I liked them, and simultaneously decided I needed to downsize my Mulberry collection and diversify a bit.

Maybe it's just that Mulberry addicts have great taste, and there is an exclusive group of other brands that M addicts also appreciate


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Let's hope the new offerings make us love our mulberry again. Perhaps we are looking at Bal because it's so different. I am loving Chloe but have also fallen again for Louis Vuitton. I though I was over it but I'm being pulled back!




For me I think it's the prominent hardware on the giant, the smooshy (not over processed) leather and the relaxed slouchy styles. I also like the Chloe hobo and small satchel 

M are lacking in all of these for me right now 



Skater said:


> Not sure - I just suddenly realised I liked them, and simultaneously decided I needed to downsize my Mulberry collection and diversify a bit.
> 
> Maybe it's just that Mulberry addicts have great taste, and there is an exclusive group of other brands that M addicts also appreciate




I blame NY and JP fir bringing them to my attention [emoji12]


----------



## kelles

I love the smooshy leather on the bal bag, it's so different to any other and it gets softer with age. They're the first designer bag I really lusted after.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> For me I think it's the prominent hardware on the giant, the smooshy (not over processed) leather and the relaxed slouchy styles. I also like the Chloe hobo and small satchel
> 
> M are lacking in all of these for me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame NY and JP fir bringing them to my attention [emoji12]



Phew I'm not to blame for a change!!!


----------



## aerinha

Hello ladies.  It is looking like my river cruise trip will have me getting to Germany via Heathrow.  Coming back I will have a longerish layover.  Will be landing domestic (I think) since landing from Basel, and then going to international area to fly back to US...any tips on where I might find a duty free Mulberry store in my journey through the airport?  Do they have good deals or not really?

Also, is there anywhere in the airport I might get real English scones or do a tea?


----------



## Loveheart

Louliu71 said:


> I look at M and then at Bals, I'm they are soooo different, so why are the M ladies moving in that direction (me included)?



I'm not moving! I like both brands and there is room for both in my collection. 
I have been buying Bal for a long time, they are just so different from anything else.
There is no rule re bags, and I appreciate different designers, From slouchy Bal and BV (its a more classic slouchy style) to the dressier brands like Chanel, Valentino, Dior etc


----------



## remainsilly

Loveheart said:


> I'm not moving!...


+1
I dislike bal.


----------



## NY2005

Loveheart said:


> I'm not moving! I like both brands and there is room for both in my collection.
> I have been buying Bal for a long time, they are just so different from anything else.
> There is no rule re bags, and I appreciate different designers, From slouchy Bal and BV (its a more classic slouchy style) to the dressier brands like Chanel, Valentino, Dior etc


I agree love heart, I have room for many bags  . Let's blame Jp23 for the love for bal, as she's not here to defend  herself!!!


----------



## Carrierae

remainsilly said:


> +1
> I dislike bal.



I agree too! While there is an occasional photo that grabs my attention, I don't like the material. There's something about it that doesn't feel luxe (for me).


----------



## Carrierae

Question....are there any more sales in year like the one in Jan? I have a friend that wants a Bayswater that can patiently wait, but I'm not too savy on the sales since I just starting buying Mulberry this year.


----------



## fashionlover21

Carrierae said:


> Question....are there any more sales in year like the one in Jan? I have a friend that wants a Bayswater that can patiently wait, but I'm not too savy on the sales since I just starting buying Mulberry this year.



Usually a summer sale june time i think. Please correct me if I'm wrong other mulberry lovers  I'm not sure what she is after but the York outlet currently have glossy goat black bayswaters and Croc print specials in stock.


----------



## emmakumqut

aerinha said:


> Hello ladies.  It is looking like my river cruise trip will have me getting to Germany via Heathrow.  Coming back I will have a longerish layover.  Will be landing domestic (I think) since landing from Basel, and then going to international area to fly back to US...any tips on where I might find a duty free Mulberry store in my journey through the airport?  Do they have good deals or not really?
> 
> Also, is there anywhere in the airport I might get real English scones or do a tea?



Mulberry have duty free shops in terminals 2,3,4 &5 you will get about 17% off so not a bad deal. If you have something specific in mind give them a call and they will put it aside for you.

Not sure about the scones or tea though.


----------



## Skater

aerinha said:


> Hello ladies.  It is looking like my river cruise trip will have me getting to Germany via Heathrow.  Coming back I will have a longerish layover.  Will be landing domestic (I think) since landing from Basel, and then going to international area to fly back to US...any tips on where I might find a duty free Mulberry store in my journey through the airport?  Do they have good deals or not really?
> 
> Also, is there anywhere in the airport I might get real English scones or do a tea?


Which terminal? 

This is probably your best bet for scones: http://www.heathrow.com/file_source...estaurants/the-gorgeous-kitchen-food-menu.pdf


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> +1
> I dislike bal.



Lol me too


----------



## Slowhand

I love the colours of Bal & the leathers  & small HW but not the dangly bits !   I almost bought a Mandarine something or other  yonks ago ( I dont know what it was !!)  but dithered too long and it went - a big regret.


----------



## aerinha

emmakumqut said:


> Mulberry have duty free shops in terminals 2,3,4 &5 you will get about 17% off so not a bad deal. If you have something specific in mind give them a call and they will put it aside for you.
> 
> Not sure about the scones or tea though.



Thanks


----------



## aerinha

Skater said:


> Which terminal?
> 
> This is probably your best bet for scones: http://www.heathrow.com/file_source...estaurants/the-gorgeous-kitchen-food-menu.pdf



Not sure of terminal yet. Just found out our route &#128512;


----------



## Izzy48

Just stopped by to say hello since I have been gone for some time. Hope all of you are well. For the record, I have had  a couple of Bal bags and I think they are great. A much different bag from Mulberry in style and leather. They are light weight and easy to carry. My personal preference is Mulberry and I wish they would design a new bag which is so popular it becomes an icon. As of now, I don't see anything new which will be known as a really popular Mulberry. Perhaps I feel that way because I don't get to see the bags INL often.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello since I have been gone for some time. Hope all of you are well. For the record, I have had  a couple of Bal bags and I think they are great. A much different bag from Mulberry in style and leather. They are light weight and easy to carry. My personal preference is Mulberry and I wish they would design a new bag which is so popular it becomes an icon. As of now, I don't see anything new which will be known as a really popular Mulberry. Perhaps I feel that way because I don't get to see the bags INL often.



Great to see you back my friend!! Hope you are much better.

I don't think mulberry have  had a classic style since the alexa and lily ..been a long time...with lots of flops.in between then and now. We wait to see if the ne guy goes back to the classic roots or takes M in a new direction..i expect the latter.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Great to see you back my friend!! Hope you are much better.
> 
> I don't think mulberry have  had a classic style since the alexa and lily ..been a long time...with lots of flops.in between then and now. We wait to see if the ne guy goes back to the classic roots or takes M in a new direction..i expect the latter.



Thanks Elvis. Still recovering as getting pneumonia twice in 3 months takes a serious toll on the body. I do love the Mulberry leather in the Kite bag particularly the the embossed croc. Just noticed the French Purse in the deep red in embossed croc and it is beautiful. My daughter would love the wallet as would I but I already have a red Mulberry wallet. Do you or anyone who reads this post know anyone who has the Alice? Is the quality good? 

I know your work schedule is hectic so don't forget to take some time for yourself.


----------



## aerinha

emmakumqut said:


> Mulberry have duty free shops in terminals 2,3,4 &5 you will get about 17% off so not a bad deal. If you have something specific in mind give them a call and they will put it aside for you.
> 
> Not sure about the scones or tea though.





Skater said:


> Which terminal?
> 
> This is probably your best bet for scones: http://www.heathrow.com/file_source...estaurants/the-gorgeous-kitchen-food-menu.pdf



For now it appears terminal 5 but it is months off so it might change by then


----------



## jp23

Hey guys a while ago I alluded to a new purchase! Well turns out she wasn't quite what I expected. Though with a good rehab here she is as good as new!




You guys can read the whole rehab story here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/pandora-rehab-mold-tarnish-fading-oh-my-934446.html

Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> Hey guys a while ago I alluded to a new purchase! Well turns out she wasn't quite what I expected. Though with a good rehab here she is as good as new!
> View attachment 3274677
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can read the whole rehab story here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/pandora-rehab-mold-tarnish-fading-oh-my-934446.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]


Absolutely gorgeous jp23 and a fab restoration job, congrats!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Hey guys a while ago I alluded to a new purchase! Well turns out she wasn't quite what I expected. Though with a good rehab here she is as good as new!
> View attachment 3274677
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can read the whole rehab story here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/pandora-rehab-mold-tarnish-fading-oh-my-934446.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]



Wow lady, what a job you've done. She looks amazing now. Well done you


----------



## Izzy48

I received the advertisement today about the new Mulberry logo. Does anyone know the difference? Wonder why the logo is being changed? Perhaps this has been discussed while I was sick and if so I apologize.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I received the advertisement today about the new Mulberry logo. Does anyone know the difference? Wonder why the logo is being changed? Perhaps this has been discussed while I was sick and if so I apologize.



No Izzy it was only announced yesterday..new guy found a old logo from the 70's in their archives and has registered that as the new typeface. Rumours now abounding of other radical changes but no actual proof until sundays show

Grey bags will be replaced with old style green ones
Tree logo will disappear from the postmans lock for some new styles
New style bayswater but old style will remain as well 
Some new radically different styles and luxurious leathers

Who knows!!! Maybe they are finally taking on board what we have always said keep the classic range and have a sep range of new for the younger market


----------



## Loveheart

There was a break in in SM not long ago

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Sledge...-48-Mulberry/story-28618526-detail/story.html


----------



## anee1987

@ remainsilly  @ NY2005 

Thank you  guys for all your help.. I finally got my hands on Mulberry Bayswater in small classic grain in black and loving it. It fits my laptop perfectly..


----------



## remainsilly

anee1987 said:


> @ remainsilly  @ NY2005
> 
> Thank you  guys for all your help.. I finally got my hands on Mulberry Bayswater in small classic grain in black and loving it. It fits my laptop perfectly..
> View attachment 3275341



Glad to help. 
She's a beauty--congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> No Izzy it was only announced yesterday..new guy found a old logo from the 70's in their archives and has registered that as the new typeface. Rumours now abounding of other radical changes but no actual proof until sundays show
> 
> Grey bags will be replaced with old style green ones
> Tree logo will disappear from the postmans lock for some new styles
> New style bayswater but old style will remain as well
> Some new radically different styles and luxurious leathers
> 
> Who knows!!! Maybe they are finally taking on board what we have always said keep the classic range and have a sep range of new for the younger market



That is a lot of change. Will be interesting to see. Not certain about replacing the grey with the old style green. Never did much like that color.


----------



## Izzy48

anee1987 said:


> @ remainsilly  @ NY2005
> 
> Thank you  guys for all your help.. I finally got my hands on Mulberry Bayswater in small classic grain in black and loving it. It fits my laptop perfectly..
> View attachment 3275341



It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NY2005

anee1987 said:


> @ remainsilly  @ NY2005
> 
> Thank you  guys for all your help.. I finally got my hands on Mulberry Bayswater in small classic grain in black and loving it. It fits my laptop perfectly..
> View attachment 3275341


Well done! She's a stunner  x


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Wow lady, what a job you've done. She looks amazing now. Well done you







Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous jp23 and a fab restoration job, congrats!!




Thanks guys! I'm really loving her!


----------



## jp23

anee1987 said:


> @ remainsilly  @ NY2005
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  guys for all your help.. I finally got my hands on Mulberry Bayswater in small classic grain in black and loving it. It fits my laptop perfectly..
> View attachment 3275341




I love a nice grainy leather!


----------



## anee1987

jp23 said:


> I love a nice grainy leather!



Thanks Guys!!loving every bit of it..flaunting away...


----------



## sacdujour

Hi everyone. I am thinking of buying a pre loved black nvt bays buckle but the owner cannot tell me if the lining is suede or microfibre. Does anyone know whether this is likely to be the case as I would definitely rather have suede lined. Many thanks.


----------



## Louliu71

sacdujour said:


> Hi everyone. I am thinking of buying a pre loved black nvt bays buckle but the owner cannot tell me if the lining is suede or microfibre. Does anyone know whether this is likely to be the case as I would definitely rather have suede lined. Many thanks.




To be sure I'd ask for a photo, but good chance it will be suede


----------



## Yuki85

Since I read that mulberry is changing its logo I should get my unforgettable bayswater with the tree logo quickly! I hope the classic bayswater will not be redesigned or discontinued &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Sunfeather

yuki85 said:


> since i read that mulberry is changing its logo i should get my unforgettable bayswater with the tree logo quickly! I hope the classic bayswater will not be redesigned or discontinued &#129300;&#129300;


&#128077; &#10084;


----------



## melodyzhao

Hi Guys,


I'm eyeing on a bayswater in oak color made from Darwin leather. I think it's not easy to find a Darwin leather that's in like new condition since they are from years ago. Anyways, the bag I'm looking at has darker handles than the rest of the bag. So I'm planning to dye the bag to chocolate brown or black. What do you think? Do you mind a darker handle look? Thanks.


----------



## ElainePG

melodyzhao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing on a bayswater in oak color made from Darwin leather. I think it's not easy to find a Darwin leather that's in like new condition since they are from years ago. Anyways, the bag I'm looking at has darker handles than the rest of the bag. So I'm planning to dye the bag to chocolate brown or black. What do you think? Do you mind a darker handle look? Thanks.


Just one person's opinion... I wouldn't mess with Darwin leather. Oak is such a classic "pure Mulberry" look, I'd keep it the way it is and leave it with the dark handles. Unless they look extremely dirty and grungy. But if they have just darkened with age, which would have happened even if it had been your bag all this time, it just makes the bag look even more classic.

If you dye it, you can't be sure the leather will take the dye evenly, and WHAT a shame that would be!!!


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> Just one person's opinion... I wouldn't mess with Darwin leather. Oak is such a classic "pure Mulberry" look, I'd keep it the way it is and leave it with the dark handles. Unless they look extremely dirty and grungy. But if they have just darkened with age, which would have happened even if it had been your bag all this time, it just makes the bag look even more classic.
> 
> If you dye it, you can't be sure the leather will take the dye evenly, and WHAT a shame that would be!!!



Completely agree, I think dye would change the texture of the leather and spoil it


----------



## melodyzhao

ElainePG said:


> Just one person's opinion... I wouldn't mess with Darwin leather. Oak is such a classic "pure Mulberry" look, I'd keep it the way it is and leave it with the dark handles. Unless they look extremely dirty and grungy. But if they have just darkened with age, which would have happened even if it had been your bag all this time, it just makes the bag look even more classic.
> 
> If you dye it, you can't be sure the leather will take the dye evenly, and WHAT a shame that would be!!!




I'm afraid of uneven color/rubbing off too. Guess I will keep the oak color. Do you happen to know any good methods to clean the handles? Thanks.
Also, I'm thinking to get a chocolate Darwin too. That one looks more resistant to stains. I have never looked at the chocolate color version in person. Just wondering how well it goes with different outfit? I use black handbags most of the time, some light brown/cognac/tan as well. Not sure if a chocolate bayswater would fit in my closet well.


----------



## ElainePG

melodyzhao said:


> I'm afraid of uneven color/rubbing off too. Guess I will keep the oak color. Do you happen to know any good methods to clean the handles? Thanks.
> Also, I'm thinking to get a chocolate Darwin too. That one looks more resistant to stains. I have never looked at the chocolate color version in person. Just wondering how well it goes with different outfit? I use black handbags most of the time, some light brown/cognac/tan as well. Not sure if a chocolate bayswater would fit in my closet well.


I think it depends on what color the majority of your outifts are... also your coats & jackets. I don't own a chocolate handbag because most of my clothes are black, and I don't see the two colors going together well. But if you wear a lot of tan, or even olive, chocolate would be a great match.


----------



## purse mommy

Hey Mulberry people. The Cabazon California outlet is having a 30% off the entire store sale. Just scored a medium Lily for $600ish


----------



## Louliu71

My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing
> 
> View attachment 3294019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294018


WOW....and that is really a cake???
Looks real......great!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Louliu71

Sunfeather said:


> WOW....and that is really a cake???
> Looks real......great!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Yup, the real deal!

It's a shame to cut it, will share that pic too [emoji12]


----------



## March786

Louliu71 said:


> My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing
> 
> View attachment 3294019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294018




Wow this is amazing, she's very talented [emoji4]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing
> 
> View attachment 3294019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294018


What a fabulous cake. Too pretty to cut but delicious to eat !


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing
> 
> View attachment 3294019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294018



Perfect for Mother's Day, and almost too pretty to eat.  Almost


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> My daughters friends makes cakes in addition to holding down a full time job, the detail is amazing
> 
> View attachment 3294019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294018




That's an amazing cake! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Yup, the real deal!
> 
> It's a shame to cut it, will share that pic too [emoji12]







March786 said:


> Wow this is amazing, she's very talented [emoji4]







NY2005 said:


> What a fabulous cake. Too pretty to cut but delicious to eat !







Pessie said:


> Perfect for Mother's Day, and almost too pretty to eat.  Almost







Ludmilla said:


> That's an amazing cake! [emoji7]




Thank you lovelies - may skip dinner and just have tea and cake all afternoon [emoji39]


----------



## morejunkny

ElainePG said:


> I think it depends on what color the majority of your outifts are... also your coats & jackets. I don't own a chocolate handbag because most of my clothes are black, and I don't see the two colors going together well. But if you wear a lot of tan, or even olive, chocolate would be a great match.




What color did you get?


----------



## morejunkny

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you lovelies - may skip dinner and just have tea and cake all afternoon [emoji39]




This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you lovelies - may skip dinner and just have tea and cake all afternoon [emoji39]



Get the kettle on Lou I'll come and help you eat that beautiful cake


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you lovelies - may skip dinner and just have tea and cake all afternoon [emoji39]




Excellent plan! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

morejunkny said:


> What color did you get?


I wasn't shopping for a bag... this was in reply to someone else's post, who was trying to decide about a chocolate bays.


----------



## Izzy48

Ludmilla said:


> That's an amazing cake! [emoji7]



So beautiful, great talent!


----------



## morejunkny

purse mommy said:


> Hey Mulberry people. The Cabazon California outlet is having a 30% off the entire store sale. Just scored a medium Lily for $600ish




What color did you get?


----------



## morejunkny

ElainePG said:


> I wasn't shopping for a bag... this was in reply to someone else's post, who was trying to decide about a chocolate bays.




Oh sorry! Meant to quote the post just below yours!


----------



## Tuned83

Unexpected return to mulberry for me but the leather was soft and the shoes comfortable in the store so I bought them. Hopefully they will live up to expectation!!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3294458
> 
> 
> Unexpected return to mulberry for me but the leather was soft and the shoes comfortable in the store so I bought them. Hopefully they will live up to expectation!!


I love the little bows, and the leather looks yummy. Wish I could wear such pointy toes!


----------



## Louliu71

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3294458
> 
> 
> Unexpected return to mulberry for me but the leather was soft and the shoes comfortable in the store so I bought them. Hopefully they will live up to expectation!!




I love these, I'm wearing a similar style..... But a fraction of the price [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Day later, thousands of calories passed my lips and it tasted as good as it looked


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Day later, thousands of calories passed my lips and it tasted as good as it looked
> 
> View attachment 3295380


It looks even better inside . Makes me want to put the kettle on.


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> It looks even better inside . Makes me want to put the kettle on.




I feel sick!!!! It was washed down with a lovely cuppa - can't beat tea and cake


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Day later, thousands of calories passed my lips and it tasted as good as it looked
> 
> View attachment 3295380


Wow!!

I ate a similar number of calories, spread across a variety of indulgent, unhealthy foods. Yum!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Day later, thousands of calories passed my lips and it tasted as good as it looked
> 
> View attachment 3295380




This looks like a piece of art. A very tasty piece of art. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I feel sick!!!! It was washed down with a lovely cuppa - can't beat tea and cake




Did you get the mini Marcie btw?


----------



## Gringach

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3294458
> 
> 
> Unexpected return to mulberry for me but the leather was soft and the shoes comfortable in the store so I bought them. Hopefully they will live up to expectation!!



They look fab!! Congrats!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Did you get the mini Marcie btw?




I did [emoji7] just about to pop it on the non M thread


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I did [emoji7] just about to pop it on the non M thread




Saw her. [emoji4] She is really adorable!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Saw her. [emoji4] She is really adorable!




Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you!




I hope you do a reveal of your little black beauty in the Chloe forum as soon as you got her authenticated. It's a ghost town there and it would be nice to have something to gush and drool about. [emoji6]


----------



## Tuned83

ElainePG said:


> I love the little bows, and the leather looks yummy. Wish I could wear such pointy toes!




The leather is fab, much softer than I was expecting and so it was an easy decision for me. haven't got round to wearing them though...maybe tmrw [emoji4]



Louliu71 said:


> I love these, I'm wearing a similar style..... But a fraction of the price [emoji7]




I love flats and like anything in this style so I'm sure I will love yours too. 



Gringach said:


> They look fab!! Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## Emmahalex

Hi ladies. I hope someone can help me! I have recently purchased an SBS however I feel the long strap comes down  too low for md. I was going to take it to the cobblers and get a few more holes put in the strap but do you think this will devalue the bag? I know I will be reselling this bag in a couple of years! Thanks x


----------



## binny

Emmahalex said:


> Hi ladies. I hope someone can help me! I have recently purchased an SBS however I feel the long strap comes down  too low for md. I was going to take it to the cobblers and get a few more holes put in the strap but do you think this will devalue the bag? I know I will be reselling this bag in a couple of years! Thanks x


To be honest Em, I don't think it will. If you take it to a cobbler who hopefully will do a decent job, space the holes equally, the same spacing as Mulberry has, the same size holes too, and not add to many, I think you would be okay. I've got a hole puncher and I do my own and if I've passed a bag on that I've added the holes to, I always mention it and it hasn't proved to be negative at all, but again, make sure it's done professionally and ensure the details above are pointed out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pessie

Emmahalex said:


> Hi ladies. I hope someone can help me! I have recently purchased an SBS however I feel the long strap comes down  too low for md. I was going to take it to the cobblers and get a few more holes put in the strap but do you think this will devalue the bag? I know I will be reselling this bag in a couple of years! Thanks x





binny said:


> To be honest Em, I don't think it will. If you take it to a cobbler who hopefully will do a decent job, space the holes equally, the same spacing as Mulberry has, the same size holes too, and not add to many, I think you would be okay. I've got a hole puncher and I do my own and if I've passed a bag on that I've added the holes to, I always mention it and it hasn't proved to be negative at all, but again, make sure it's done professionally and ensure the details above are pointed out. Hope this helps.



I agree, shouldn't be an issue if done as binny describes - most important is that you enjoy wearing your bag, which you won't if the strap is too long for you


----------



## jp23

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3294458
> 
> 
> Unexpected return to mulberry for me but the leather was soft and the shoes comfortable in the store so I bought them. Hopefully they will live up to expectation!!




These are ADORABLE!


----------



## Izzy48

Received the new Mulberry book today. It is rather interesting and informative.
	

		
			
		

		
	




What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> Received the new Mulberry book today. It is rather interesting and informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305472
> 
> 
> What does everyone else think?




Didn't get the book. They never send me the interesting goodies. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Ludmilla said:


> Didn't get the book. They never send me the interesting goodies. [emoji4]



Not certain why I received one since I haven't bought only one Bayswater and a wallet in such a long time.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ive got one. Im really chuffed with it but if you didn't like the last book, this won't float your boat either..


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> Not certain why I received one since I haven't bought only one Bayswater and a wallet in such a long time.




Probably you have been rewarded as a long time customer. Not only because of your last purchases. [emoji4]



Ukpandagirl said:


> Ive got one. Im really chuffed with it but if you didn't like the last book, this won't float your boat either..




Jealous! Would love to peek inside it. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ive got one. Im really chuffed with it but if you didn't like the last book, this won't float your boat either..




I have always liked them and I do this one. I just didn't  care for the products shown.
Actually I don't look forward to talking with my long term SA as I know she will ask my opinion.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> I have always liked them and I do this one. I just didn't  care for the products shown.
> Actually I don't look forward to talking with my long term SA as I know she will ask my opinion.


Don't worry, Izzy48. Many sa feel the same as do we.
Or know us so well, by now, predict our opinions.

Sa warned me about couple photos in new book. Which she found a bit much. (Risque, as you said.)
A wonderful lady. Doing very best in time of corporate madness.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks RS. Do you think the photo changes are there to indicate a change in the company's design philosophy? The SA I work with is such a good person and I know she wonders about my opinion. We had a serious discussion over quality when I returned a bag that I am concerned she took it personally. So I purchased a wallet to offset my opinion but nothing since and that has been some time ago. Funny thing is it is the only Mulberry product I have ever purchased that the leather has scratches on it.  I am not pleased with the leather but I haven't said anything. As of now I am not interested in any product although I need to purchase a nice gift for my niece who is graduating from college. We'll see!


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks RS. Do you think the photo changes are there to indicate a change in the company's design philosophy? The SA I work with is such a good person and I know she wonders about my opinion. We had a serious discussion over quality when I returned a bag that I am concerned she took it personally. So I purchased a wallet to offset my opinion but nothing since and that has been some time ago. Funny thing is it is the only Mulberry product I have ever purchased that the leather has scratches on it.  I am not pleased with the leather but I haven't said anything. As of now I am not interested in any product although I need to purchase a nice gift for my niece who is graduating from college. We'll see!


You are a much more thoughtful person than am I. 
Whilst not rude, because sa job is a hard one & all people deserve kindness, I don't worry about hurting feelings.
If I don't buy something. Or dislike something.
I try not to go on & on. But will make my true thoughts known, when asked.
This is how businesses learn what customers want. And, hopefully, listen. 

Per your photo question--to attract young crowd. Expand customer base. Or change it completely.
Also, what posted in other thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29981401&postcount=416
To convince us that innovators shock & alter set standards.
Which is true.
But must be done well. And be truly unique/worthwhile.
Or becomes just another catastrophic freak show, tanking profits.
To repeat others, in hope of cruising trend sales.

You will find niece something nice. Have a terrific eye & beautiful taste. &#9825;


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> You are a much more thoughtful person than am I.
> Whilst not rude, because sa job is a hard one & all people deserve kindness, I don't worry about hurting feelings.
> If I don't buy something. Or dislike something.
> I try not to go on & on. But will make my true thoughts known, when asked.
> This is how businesses learn what customers want. And, hopefully, listen.
> 
> Per your photo question--to attract young crowd. Expand customer base. Or change it completely.
> Also, what posted in other thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29981401&postcount=416
> To convince us that innovators shock & alter set standards.
> Which is true.
> But must be done well. And be truly unique/worthwhile.
> Or becomes just another catastrophic freak show, tanking profits.
> To repeat others, in hope of cruising trend sales.
> 
> You will find niece something nice. Have a terrific eye & beautiful taste. &#9825;



It is hard for SA's to sell in today's market particularly when a company is making significant changes. I felt I may have been too aggressive with my feelings of the down turn in Mulberry products. The other is interesting and as I suspected. Looks as if they may lose so of their long term customers not from anger but from lack of interest in the products. When I see the stamped Mulberry on a bag it isn't for me. Enough said from me and many thanks.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> You are a much more thoughtful person than am I.
> Whilst not rude, because sa job is a hard one & all people deserve kindness, I don't worry about hurting feelings.
> If I don't buy something. Or dislike something.
> I try not to go on & on. But will make my true thoughts known, when asked.
> This is how businesses learn what customers want. And, hopefully, listen.
> 
> Per your photo question--to attract young crowd. Expand customer base. Or change it completely.
> Also, what posted in other thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29981401&postcount=416
> To convince us that innovators shock & alter set standards.
> Which is true.
> But must be done well. And be truly unique/worthwhile.
> Or becomes just another catastrophic freak show, tanking profits.
> To repeat others, in hope of cruising trend sales.
> 
> You will find niece something nice. Have a terrific eye & beautiful taste. &#9825;





Izzy48 said:


> It is hard for SA's to sell in today's market particularly when a company is making significant changes. I felt I may have been too aggressive with my feelings of the down turn in Mulberry products. The other is interesting and as I suspected. Looks as if they may lose so of their long term customers not from anger but from lack of interest in the products. When I see the stamped Mulberry on a bag it isn't for me. Enough said from me and many thanks.



Ladies you will love this, so I'll keep it short. My SA is adorable. She's a fab young lady very sassy and pretty, with a brain. She's part time at Mulb as she's doing a business degree. Her most recent purchase for herself was a Neverful. Kinda speaks volumes.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ladies you will love this, so I'll keep it short. My SA is adorable. She's a fab young lady very sassy and pretty, with a brain. She's part time at Mulb as she's doing a business degree. Her most recent purchase for herself was a Neverful. Kinda speaks volumes.


Louis Vuitton relighting my fire again too .......!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Louis Vuitton relighting my fire again too .......!



I've always looked on and thought they weren't for me but I'm started to like the Damier. I may go for a Neverful too....


----------



## Izzy48

NY2005 said:


> Louis Vuitton relighting my fire again too .......!




Well that is interesting! LV has never been my thing but Dior's Diorissimo may be my last expensive bag. Just bought a couple of Stuart Vevers designs from Coach. Not expensive but absolutely great quality. It felt good to purchase a high quality bag without breaking the bank!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Well that is interesting! LV has never been my thing but Dior's Diorissimo may be my last expensive bag. Just bought a couple of Stuart Vevers designs from Coach. Not expensive but absolutely great quality. It felt good to purchase a high quality bag without breaking the bank!



I spent my birthday browsing in Aspinals..couldnt justify a bag as money is scarce but treated myself to a refillable notebook monogrammed made me feel special..fab customer service..bags looked felt and smelt like mulberry used to.the mulberry i fell in love with that has now sadly long gone..long time since mulberry bags felt or smelled good imo!!

Anyway worth a look..marylebone is very nice ..here is my wee treat


----------



## elvisfan4life

Silver to match the Aspinal on the back...and MADE IN ENGLAND!!!!!

If i had funds my next bag would be Aspinal!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Well that is interesting! LV has never been my thing but Dior's Diorissimo may be my last expensive bag. Just bought a couple of Stuart Vevers designs from Coach. Not expensive but absolutely great quality. It felt good to purchase a high quality bag without breaking the bank!



Tell me about it ..this tote in red haunted me yesterday but i was good and did not buy but the thick pebbled leather and the divine leather smell was heaven ...pure heaven. oh and half the price of the dorset, arundel blossom tessie or similar totes and far far superior leather


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Tell me about it ..this tote in red haunted me yesterday but i was good and did not buy but the thick pebbled leather and the divine leather smell was heaven ...pure heaven. oh and half the price of the dorset, arundel blossom tessie or similar totes and far far superior leather



Ohh, likey.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ohh, likey.



Was £156 i think leather was to die for i could have sniffed it all day..you can just see the red one hanging on the front of the rail in this pic..top left


----------



## MiniMabel

elvisfan4life said:


> Was £156 i think leather was to die for i could have sniffed it all day..you can just see the red one hanging on the front of the rail in this pic..top left




The red looks nice and vibrant, Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MiniMabel said:


> The red looks nice and vibrant, Elvis!



Very like poppy red leather was thick pebbled leather and smelt amazing


----------



## KEG66

elvisfan4life said:


> Tell me about it ..this tote in red haunted me yesterday but i was good and did not buy but the thick pebbled leather and the divine leather smell was heaven ...pure heaven. oh and half the price of the dorset, arundel blossom tessie or similar totes and far far superior leather



Have you seen the Aspinal Lottie bag ? I think it's very similar to a lily, has fabric lining but hey that's no worse than microfibre and for £395 it wouldn't bother me !! The silver is gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Very like poppy red leather was thick pebbled leather and smelt amazing




Really like that tote. They have beautiful bags. [emoji4]


----------



## elvisfan4life

KEG66 said:


> Have you seen the Aspinal Lottie bag ? I think it's very similar to a lily, has fabric lining but hey that's no worse than microfibre and for £395 it wouldn't bother me !! The silver is gorgeous &#128525;



Indeed i have will be looking at these next sale or when they have a 30% off day love the navy


----------



## elvisfan4life

And this one is much cheaper than double zip bays


----------



## NY2005

Have a look at smythson too, on sale the prices are very good and also beautiful leather and well made.


----------



## elvisfan4life

NY2005 said:


> Have a look at smythson too, on sale the prices are very good and also beautiful leather and well made.



I have done in the past but to be honest i think Aspinal is much better quality


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Tell me about it ..this tote in red haunted me yesterday but i was good and did not buy but the thick pebbled leather and the divine leather smell was heaven ...pure heaven. oh and half the price of the dorset, arundel blossom tessie or similar totes and far far superior leather



This is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to check out their site. I shopped there the last time I was in London and liked the shop. I remember I exited Bond St underground station so maybe it was on Bond Street. The idea for a gift is an excellent on. Will let you know.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Very like poppy red leather was thick pebbled leather and smelt amazing




Someone please let me know when they have a sale!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Someone please let me know when they have a sale!!



I will dont worry lol..


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to check out their site. I shopped there the last time I was in London and liked the shop. I remember I exited Bond St underground station so maybe it was on Bond Street. The idea for a gift is an excellent on. Will let you know.



The lovely SA in York had just moved from their Bond Street store so you are right ..stores will also ship internationally


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to check out their site. I shopped there the last time I was in London and liked the shop. I remember I exited Bond St underground station so maybe it was on Bond Street. The idea for a gift is an excellent on. Will let you know.



I saw the bag hangers and thpught of you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to check out their site. I shopped there the last time I was in London and liked the shop. I remember I exited Bond St underground station so maybe it was on Bond Street. The idea for a gift is an excellent on. Will let you know.



The monogramming is suberb ..from initials to one or two lines of text of your choice and prices only £15-35 to add the personalisation...there is really something for every budget in the range and lovely gifts from small to large items let me know if i can help you at all

This makes a lovely gift travel wallet inc passport cover


----------



## elvisfan4life

Inside


----------



## Izzy48

NY2005 said:


> Have a look at smythson too, on sale the prices are very good and also beautiful leather and well made.



I will look at smythson as I have seen several ads recently. Looked beautiful.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> The lovely SA in York had just moved from their Bond Street store so you are right ..stores will also ship internationally


Thanks Elvis! I am thinking about ordering Claire one of the totes because it is so reasonable unless I looked at the retail incorrectly. This way we can give the gift as a family rather than several less expensive gifts.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elvis! I am thinking about ordering Claire one of the totes because it is so reasonable unless I looked at the retail incorrectly. This way we can give the gift as a family rather than several less expensive gifts.



The tote was divine and all the accessories match make up bag purse etc but are much more reasonably priced


----------



## Mulbs

elvisfan4life said:


> Silver to match the Aspinal on the back...and MADE IN ENGLAND!!!!!
> 
> If i had funds my next bag would be Aspinal!!!


Lovely Elvis. Looks really classy. I'm loving the look of the bags and the SLGs. I think I may be looking in Aspinal's direction for any new bags from now on!


----------



## Mulbs

elvisfan4life said:


> The monogramming is suberb ..from initials to one or two lines of text of your choice and prices only £15-35 to add the personalisation...there is really something for every budget in the range and lovely gifts from small to large items let me know if i can help you at all
> 
> This makes a lovely gift travel wallet inc passport cover


I've just bought this!


----------



## Swedengirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Silver to match the Aspinal on the back...and MADE IN ENGLAND!!!!!
> 
> If i had funds my next bag would be Aspinal!!!




Thank you Elvisfan for notifying about this brand. Checked their website and they have a lovely ladies business bag that I def want. Seems like a very nice brand indeed.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

The Aspinal fan club looks to be growing! 

But this The Mulberry forum Ladies, so if I can ask you to please continue the conversation here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/aspinal-of-london-858960.html

I notice most of you have already found it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> The Aspinal fan club looks to be growing!
> 
> But this The Mulberry forum Ladies, so if I can ask you to please continue the conversation here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/aspinal-of-london-858960.html
> 
> I notice most of you have already found it.



Sorry Moo was just going to suggest we moved it there that was why i revived that thread


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry Moo was just going to suggest we moved it there that was why i revived that thread


Thanks Elvis. Certainly looks like a brand to watch...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thanks Elvis. Certainly looks like a brand to watch...



I think it is filling a huge gap...very few of us can afford to move up to LV, chanel, dior etc sadly for many a mulberry was a treat we saved for and enjoyed ..now it is overpriced and quality sadly not what it used to be imo


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry Moo was just going to suggest we moved it there that was why i revived that thread



Sorry as well, Moo!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

No problem Izzy


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Don't forget clocks forward tonight folks...


----------



## Slowhand

Happy 71st Birthday  to my namesake old Slowhand Clapton


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> Don't forget clocks forward tonight folks...


Only on your side of the pond, Moo. We did that here a couple of weeks ago. It took me DAYS to stop feeling foggy!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ElainePG said:


> Only on your side of the pond, Moo. We did that here a couple of weeks ago. It took me DAYS to stop feeling foggy!


I forget not everyone changes on the same date Elaine


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Only on your side of the pond, Moo. We did that here a couple of weeks ago. It took me DAYS to stop feeling foggy!




I am feeling dizzy since Sunday. [emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> I forget not everyone changes on the same date Elaine


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hey ladies,

Im thinking about a mini Cara, does anyone know if i could wear this across the body or not?

Thanks


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cheapsweep1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im thinking about a mini Cara, does anyone know if i could wear this across the body or not?
> 
> Thanks



You can attach the two straps together but you end up with a double clip against your shoulder chest area which I personally think looks weird and is uncomfortable. I tried it out but it wasn't for me...you could always try to find a longer strap that would sit more comfortably across the body i guess...


----------



## remainsilly

Not a fan of lv bags--but may have fallen in love with lv forum antics!
Friend showed me this & is HILARIOUS.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/what-kind-of-extension-cords-do-lv-owners-938718.html


----------



## Slowhand

remainsilly said:


> Not a fan of lv bags--but may have fallen in love with lv forum antics!
> Friend showed me this & is HILARIOUS.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/what-kind-of-extension-cords-do-lv-owners-938718.html


Brilliant  !!!! I must admit I prefer the extension cords  to LV :shame:


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Not a fan of lv bags--but may have fallen in love with lv forum antics!
> Friend showed me this & is HILARIOUS.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/what-kind-of-extension-cords-do-lv-owners-938718.html


I saw this too! There is now also one about which way you like to have your toilet roll hanging!!! I think it was on the back of 'what type of car do LV owners drive' .


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Not a fan of lv bags--but may have fallen in love with lv forum antics!
> Friend showed me this & is HILARIOUS.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/what-kind-of-extension-cords-do-lv-owners-938718.html



Christ on a bike!! They have humour over there!?


----------



## cheapsweep1

Ukpandagirl said:


> You can attach the two straps together but you end up with a double clip against your shoulder chest area which I personally think looks weird and is uncomfortable. I tried it out but it wasn't for me...you could always try to find a longer strap that would sit more comfortably across the body i guess...




Ahh ok thanks.

I really like them but wear almost all my bags across body


----------



## bakeacookie

I have the bigger agenda in oak, but the inserts that fit in the medium LV agendas don't work. 
What size would fit in the Mulberry agendas from Filofax? or is there another stationer I should look at?


----------



## Pessie

I had a look at the 3 new styles today in my local M concession.  I wanted to see and handle the bags myself before forming an opinion one way or the other because its always hard to tell from the photos.
Didn't like the lining on the Clifton at all, it looks like some sort of T-shirt material? And the zips felt rough and cheap.  Not for me.
Marylbone = very ordinary, bog standard looking tote in my opinion.  So again, no.  This is one Mulberry bag that unusually for M actually looks better in photos than in real life!
The Chester I liked, very nice leather and the press stud pocket arrangement worked fine.  However I felt it was too small for the work bag that I think it would principally be used as.  No feet, and no zipped internal pockets which seemed odd.  Unfortunately they only had it in stock in the croc leather, I'd have liked to see the goat leather version.  Anyway at £1450 it's very expensive for what it is, and at that sort of price I think there are better choices elsewhere.
Disappointing really 
Now definitely saving up for another H instead


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> I had a look at the 3 new styles today in my local M concession.  I wanted to see and handle the bags myself before forming an opinion one way or the other because its always hard to tell from the photos.
> Didn't like the lining on the Clifton at all, it looks like some sort of T-shirt material? And the zips felt rough and cheap.  Not for me.
> Marylbone = very ordinary, bog standard looking tote in my opinion.  So again, no.  This is one Mulberry bag that unusually for M actually looks better in photos than in real life!
> The Chester I liked, very nice leather and the press stud pocket arrangement worked fine.  However I felt it was too small for the work bag that I think it would principally be used as.  No feet, and no zipped internal pockets which seemed odd.  Unfortunately they only had it in stock in the croc leather, I'd have liked to see the goat leather version.  Anyway at £1450 it's very expensive for what it is, and at that sort of price I think there are better choices elsewhere.
> Disappointing really
> Now definitely saving up for another H instead


Sorry, Pess.
Know you wanted to like them.
We all did, secretly deepy-deepy down.
Because our hearts beat mulberry.

But they are rubbidty-rubbish. 
And not worthy of your good taste.&#9829;


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> Sorry, Pess.
> Know you wanted to like them.
> We all did, secretly deepy-deepy down.
> Because our hearts beat mulberry.
> 
> But they are rubbidty-rubbish.
> And not worthy of your good taste.&#9829;



 Bless you! He he, I hear the chink of ice in a glass, my bank manager's just pouring himself a drink...


----------



## elvisfan4life

bakeacookie said:


> I have the bigger agenda in oak, but the inserts that fit in the medium LV agendas don't work.
> What size would fit in the Mulberry agendas from Filofax? or is there another stationer I should look at?



 W H Smith own brand fit the large planner not sure on agenda


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Sorry, Pess.
> Know you wanted to like them.
> We all did, secretly deepy-deepy down.
> Because our hearts beat mulberry.
> 
> But they are rubbidty-rubbish.
> And not worthy of your good taste.&#9829;



I didnt i knew they would be awful


----------



## bakeacookie

elvisfan4life said:


> W H Smith own brand fit the large planner not sure on agenda




Thanks! I'll take a look!


----------



## rishma

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member to the forum, and I purchased my first Mulberry this week!

I can't start a new thread, but thought I'd let everyone know there is a sample sale next week (up to 75% off!)

http://view.emails.mulberry.com/?qs...4ec26e4acfa91f1c1523f274210f3db485f431045e3d4

Hopefully that link will work, if not, let me know and I'll forward on the email to you!

Happy shopping xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

rishma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member to the forum, and I purchased my first Mulberry this week!
> 
> I can't start a new thread, but thought I'd let everyone know there is a sample sale next week (up to 75% off!)
> 
> http://view.emails.mulberry.com/?qs...4ec26e4acfa91f1c1523f274210f3db485f431045e3d4
> 
> Hopefully that link will work, if not, let me know and I'll forward on the email to you!
> 
> Happy shopping xx



Thanks for the tip off...  and :welcome2:


----------



## ElainePG

rishma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member to the forum, and I purchased my first Mulberry this week!
> 
> I can't start a new thread, but thought I'd let everyone know there is a sample sale next week (up to 75% off!)
> 
> http://view.emails.mulberry.com/?qs...4ec26e4acfa91f1c1523f274210f3db485f431045e3d4
> 
> Hopefully that link will work, if not, let me know and I'll forward on the email to you!
> 
> Happy shopping xx


Welcome, Rishma! Which bag did you buy?


----------



## Izzy48

Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457




Colour is vibrant. Gorgeous! [emoji4] Enjoy her very much.


----------



## Sunfeather

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457


Really a wonderful colour/bag! &#128525;
Congratulation!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457


Stunning colour Izzy


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you all for your nice comments! It is a color you either love or wonder why anyone would like such a color! I am not thrilled with the cotton woven look lining and truthfully have to say my Coach Rogue is lined with a higher grade fabric. That particular bag was a fraction of the cost of this bag.  I have carried Mulberry so many years it just makes me sick,


----------



## cheapsweep1

Oh well, after days deliberating I have bought a black quilted mini cara. 

I've a plain long leather strap so I can do as I always do and wear her across body.

I looked at loads of others but kept going back to her, so I knew it just had to be.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457




I have some shoes in this colour and love them.

The DZ is a lovely bag too, great choice [emoji7]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cheapsweep1 said:


> Oh well, after days deliberating I have bought a black quilted mini cara.
> 
> I've a plain long leather strap so I can do as I always do and wear her across body.
> 
> I looked at loads of others but kept going back to her, so I knew it just had to be.



Good call. I lobe my mini. Don't forget some mod shots when you get her home!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457


Stunning color, Izzy, and you know how much I love the D-Z design! Is it the small one, or the full-size?


----------



## Izzy48

cheapsweep1 said:


> I have some shoes in this colour and love them.
> 
> The DZ is a lovely bag too, great choice [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Stunning color, Izzy, and you know how much I love the D-Z design! Is it the small one, or the full-size?


+1
Wondering same about size--guessing small?


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> +1
> Wondering same about size--guessing small?



Yes, it is small and light weight. A perfect bag for me. Still a beautifully made bag with lovely leather. Continues to be made in Italy.


----------



## Izzy48

cheapsweep1 said:


> Oh well, after days deliberating I have bought a black quilted mini cara.
> 
> I've a plain long leather strap so I can do as I always do and wear her across body.
> 
> I looked at loads of others but kept going back to her, so I knew it just had to be.



Congratulations! Enjoy as I know it is a lovely addition to your collection.


----------



## rishma

ElainePG said:


> Welcome, Rishma! Which bag did you buy?



Thank you!  I got a black Bayswater with brass buckle  

It was a VERY tough decision between that and the medium Lily - will definitely be my next buy!


----------



## CPrincessUK

rishma said:


> Thank you!  I got a black Bayswater with brass buckle
> 
> It was a VERY tough decision between that and the medium Lily - will definitely be my next buy!



Congrats on your new Bayswater. You won't go wrong with medium lily either.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457



This colour is so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Izzy48

CPrincessUK said:


> This colour is so beautiful! Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## Bags4beauty

Hi guys

Hope you can help a girl out &#128591;

Can any of you help me with an online authenticating service or maybe a user on TPF that does it for a fee and is good with authenticating Mulberry?

Its a bag that I have bought so unfortunately I cant use the service here.

I hope anyone can help as it is kind of important.

Thank you in advance&#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope you can help a girl out [emoji120]
> 
> Can any of you help me with an online authenticating service or maybe a user on TPF that does it for a fee and is good with authenticating Mulberry?
> 
> Its a bag that I have bought so unfortunately I cant use the service here.
> 
> I hope anyone can help as it is kind of important.
> 
> Thank you in advance[emoji4]




Hi autehticate4you, try their Facebook page as you seem to get a quicker turnaround that way


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> Just had to show you all this brilliant blue DZ Bays. I like the bag style tremendously and I love the color. Just sold two more bags so I bought this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322457


Gorgeous colour! And great bag. I love mine


----------



## Izzy48

Skater said:


> Gorgeous colour! And great bag. I love mine



Skater, do you have the blue? Someone asked me if the color would transfer? I have no idea but none of my others have.


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> Skater, do you have the blue? Someone asked me if the color would transfer? I have no idea but none of my others have.


I have taupe in shiny goat. If the neon was in the same leather I'd say definitely don't worry - it is very finished and doesn't even really need waterstop spray (I sprayed it when I bought it a year ago, and haven't needed to treat it since although I use it as a spring/ summer work bag).

Classic grain also looks like the colour is very sealed in under the surface coating and unlikely to transfer. I briefly owned an oxblood Alice in this leather and did spray it with waterstop, but didn't think there was much risk of colour transfer. 

Remainsilly will be able to share her experience of the blue Alice tote in this leather...

The neon looks fabulous - wish they did this with silver hardware!


----------



## Izzy48

Skater said:


> I have taupe in shiny goat. If the neon was in the same leather I'd say definitely don't worry - it is very finished and doesn't even really need waterstop spray (I sprayed it when I bought it a year ago, and haven't needed to treat it since although I use it as a spring/ summer work bag).
> 
> Classic grain also looks like the colour is very sealed in under the surface coating and unlikely to transfer. I briefly owned an oxblood Alice in this leather and did spray it with waterstop, but didn't think there was much risk of colour transfer.
> 
> Remainsilly will be able to share her experience of the blue Alice tote in this leather...
> 
> The neon looks fabulous - wish they did this with silver hardware!



Thanks for the information. The hardware is hard to determine on this bag. Sometimes it looks silver and it is hard to tell it is a light gold.


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> ...Remainsilly will be able to share her experience of the blue Alice tote in this leather...



Thanks for thinking of me. 
Need to un-store alice, now is spring again.
---
Izzy48, alice is very close to indestructible.
Here are my 2 reviews of leather:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-different-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html

No color transfer, from either alice or matching tree continental wallet.
I do use both collonil gel & spray.
I love alice for outdoor festivals--sweat, sunshine, running madly, falling down, dropping onto grass/concrete.
No issues.
Only thing--as scg ages, points of wear will rub smooth. Lose grain print.
I like it. Feels more natural--scg can feel too fake to my eye, so improvement, imo.

Hope helps. Enjoy bag. &#9829;


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> Need to un-store alice, now is spring again.
> 
> ---
> 
> Izzy48, alice is very close to indestructible.
> 
> Here are my 2 reviews of leather:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...rent-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html
> 
> 
> 
> No color transfer, from either alice or matching tree continental wallet.
> 
> I do use both collonil gel & spray.
> 
> I love alice for outdoor festivals--sweat, sunshine, running madly, falling down, dropping onto grass/concrete.
> 
> No issues.
> 
> Only thing--as scg ages, points of wear will rub smooth. Lose grain print.
> 
> I like it. Feels more natural--scg can feel too fake to my eye, so improvement, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope helps. Enjoy bag. [emoji813]




You make the sunshine with your posts [emoji122]


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> You make the sunshine with your posts [emoji122]



Your comment made my day.
Thank you so much.  &#9829;


----------



## cheapsweep1

I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.

I'm in love [emoji7] 







I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy


----------



## March786

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy




She's stunning! Congrats on your cara [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy




Glad you like her, Enjoy


----------



## Indiana

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy


 
She's beautiful.  Totally understand that feeling = buying Lol!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy



V lovely.  Enjoy her lots


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy


Congratulations!


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for thinking of me.
> Need to un-store alice, now is spring again.
> ---
> Izzy48, alice is very close to indestructible.
> Here are my 2 reviews of leather:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...rent-mulberry-leathers-a-guide-176042-19.html
> 
> No color transfer, from either alice or matching tree continental wallet.
> I do use both collonil gel & spray.
> I love alice for outdoor festivals--sweat, sunshine, running madly, falling down, dropping onto grass/concrete.
> No issues.
> Only thing--as scg ages, points of wear will rub smooth. Lose grain print.
> I like it. Feels more natural--scg can feel too fake to my eye, so improvement, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope helps. Enjoy bag. &#9829;



Your information is most helpful. I have other bags in this style (gave the larger to my daughter) and kept the small one in polished goat. After seeing this leather in the DZ I believe I like this better than the goat. I feel more comfortable knowing this leather will wear well. I also went to the Mulberry leather guide and I should have read that ages ago. I also won't mind the loss of the print as it shows it has been used and loved. Your outdoor festivals sounds fun! Many thanks for the information.


----------



## Izzy48

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy



I think it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cheapsweep1

Ah thanks my lovelies, 

I've had a number of compliments on her which I didn't expect for a black bag.

All I need now is a wallet too [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> You make the sunshine with your posts [emoji122]


Agree - always entertaining as well as helpful!


----------



## PussInPearls

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy



Wow! No wonder you're in love! She is wonderful, congrats!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Saint Germain said:


> Hi Ladies it's nice to meet you all. If I may I'm sorry if I'm going against the rules of the chat thread but I'm a new member and can't find the *Rules* if there are any.
> 
> I've bought my first designer handbag and I've had it about three months.  I bought a Small "*Bayswater*" in _Black Classic_ (I think) _Grain with Silver Tone_.  I love it I use the leather cream regularly and and water spray and make sure it's cleaned and buffed, it looks baby soft and better than when I bought it actually.
> 
> I want to ask you is there anything I can buy *(I live in Euorpe)* that can make "re-stuffing" the bag easier?  I know *MaiTai* sells "Bag Inserts"; Although I don't know her personally I buy a lot of scarf rings and things from her and have spoken many times to her of the years via email.  She measured "my bag" and none of inserts fit.  Do you know of anything else it does need to be a usable if I had to remove it to use the bag that would be fine.
> 
> Also I've had the worse week and can't talk to anyone about it I would like a hug please.:rain:
> 
> *S.*



Sending virtual hugs to you and sorry you have had a bad week. Welcome to the forum. I can't help about the re-stuffing but a lot of us buy samorga liners or love lolo liners for our bags to help them keep their shape.

Your bag sounds lush. Please share photos!


----------



## Slowhand

Saint Germain said:


> Hi Ladies it's nice to meet you all. If I may I'm sorry if I'm going against the rules of the chat thread but I'm a new member and can't find the *Rules* if there are any.
> 
> I've bought my first designer handbag and I've had it about three months.  I bought a Small "*Bayswater*" in _Black Classic_ (I think) _Grain with Silver Tone_.  I love it I use the leather cream regularly and and water spray and make sure it's cleaned and buffed, it looks baby soft and better than when I bought it actually.
> 
> I want to ask you is there anything I can buy *(I live in Euorpe)* that can make "re-stuffing" the bag easier?  I know *MaiTai* sells "Bag Inserts"; Although I don't know her personally I buy a lot of scarf rings and things from her and have spoken many times to her over the years via email.  She measured "my bag" and none of inserts fit.  Do you know of anything else it does need to be a usable if I had to remove it to use the bag that would be fine.
> 
> Also I've had the worst  week and can't talk to anyone about it I would like a hug please.:rain:
> 
> *S.*


Welcome to the forum 
Another vote for the Samorga liner  here - there's a thread dedicated to them which you might find helpful


----------



## elvisfan4life

Saint Germain said:


> *@CPrincessUK* & *@Slowhand* thank you both very much the hugs are much appreciated.  That's great I'll check out those *Samorga* liners.  I just want to help the bag keep it shapes so that will help thank you.
> 
> Take Care.
> 
> *S.*



Hi and welcome - sending more hugs
There is also a Uk manufacturer of felt liners Louise and Jon at lovelolo their email is loveloloaccessories@gmail.com is it a new small business husband and wife so great personal service..try emailing them or find them on facebook


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Saint Germain said:


> Hi Ladies it's nice to meet you all. If I may I'm sorry if I'm going against the rules of the chat thread but I'm a new member and can't find the *Rules* if there are any.
> 
> I've bought my first designer handbag and I've had it about three months.  I bought a Small "*Bayswater*" in _Black Classic_ (I think) _Grain with Silver Tone_.  I love it I use the leather cream regularly and and water spray and make sure it's cleaned and buffed, it looks baby soft and better than when I bought it actually.
> 
> I want to ask you is there anything I can buy *(I live in Euorpe)* that can make "re-stuffing" the bag easier?  I know *MaiTai* sells "Bag Inserts"; Although I don't know her personally I buy a lot of scarf rings and things from her and have spoken many times to her over the years via email.  She measured "my bag" and none of inserts fit.  Do you know of anything else it does need to be a usable if I had to remove it to use the bag that would be fine.
> 
> Also I've had the worst  week and can't talk to anyone about it I would like a hug please.:rain:
> 
> *S.*



:welcome2:

Sorry to hear you've had a pants week. 

I'm another lover of samorga.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saint Germain said:


> Hi Ladies it's nice to meet you all. If I may I'm sorry if I'm going against the rules of the chat thread but I'm a new member and can't find the *Rules* if there are any.
> 
> I've bought my first designer handbag and I've had it about three months.  I bought a Small "*Bayswater*" in _Black Classic_ (I think) _Grain with Silver Tone_.  I love it I use the leather cream regularly and and water spray and make sure it's cleaned and buffed, it looks baby soft and better than when I bought it actually.
> 
> I want to ask you is there anything I can buy *(I live in Euorpe)* that can make "re-stuffing" the bag easier?  I know *MaiTai* sells "Bag Inserts"; Although I don't know her personally I buy a lot of scarf rings and things from her and have spoken many times to her over the years via email.  She measured "my bag" and none of inserts fit.  Do you know of anything else it does need to be a usable if I had to remove it to use the bag that would be fine.
> 
> Also I've had the worst  week and can't talk to anyone about it I would like a hug please.:rain:
> 
> *S.*


Hello and welcome to the Mulberry forum. 

I see a few members have already directed you to various different threads about liners, so I'll direct you to the welcome thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/welcome-to-mulberry-please-read-me-first-for-708816.html

It has links to various different useful information threads including the rules and is designed to help you navigate around the forum. Any questions just drop myself or Addy a PM.



..... and here's another hug...


----------



## Louliu71

Saint Germain said:


> Hi Ladies it's nice to meet you all. If I may I'm sorry if I'm going against the rules of the chat thread but I'm a new member and can't find the *Rules* if there are any.
> 
> I've bought my first designer handbag and I've had it about three months.  I bought a Small "*Bayswater*" in _Black Classic_ (I think) _Grain with Silver Tone_.  I love it I use the leather cream regularly and and water spray and make sure it's cleaned and buffed, it looks baby soft and better than when I bought it actually.
> 
> I want to ask you is there anything I can buy *(I live in Euorpe)* that can make "re-stuffing" the bag easier?  I know *MaiTai* sells "Bag Inserts"; Although I don't know her personally I buy a lot of scarf rings and things from her and have spoken many times to her over the years via email.  She measured "my bag" and none of inserts fit.  Do you know of anything else it does need to be a usable if I had to remove it to use the bag that would be fine.
> 
> Also I've had the worst  week and can't talk to anyone about it I would like a hug please.:rain:
> 
> *S.*




Welcome and sorry about your sad week!

Another [emoji106]&#127995; for Samorga - a little slow delivery and sometimes radio silence from Lee, but they are worth the wait IMO


----------



## elvisfan4life

Saint Germain said:


> Many thanks to you all I will look out both brands.  Can I tag people on the PF? i.e, alert people to when I mention them?  Thanks again for the welcome and the sympathy I'm quite sad about things I can't talk about it's eating me up inside;  It was nice to at least complain,
> 
> *S.*



Yes hun you use the quote button

And you can always chat by private message...if you click on a persons avatar it gives you the option to send a pm

Hope things improve rapidly for you or you can find someone to talk to as its never good to let things build up chin up x


----------



## Sunfeather

Saint Germain said:


> Many thanks to you all I will look out both brands.  Can I tag people on the PF? i.e, alert people to when I mention them?  Thanks again for the welcome and the sympathy I'm quite sad about things I can't talk about it's eating me up inside;  It was nice to at least complain,
> 
> *S.*


Welcome to the Forum! A big HUG to you &#10084;
You took a special name "Saint Germain" here....hopefully that he will help you or all the Angels!
Love and Light to you....may healing comes fast to you! &#128536; Shamanic greetings


----------



## jp23

Hey all! I'm on my way to London today and will be there until the 23rd. If anyone wants to get together let me know id love to plan something together! 

Also Admin: I was searching for the mulberry meet up thread but it said no search results found, it may be a glitch on my phone or something but feel free to move it there if needed!


----------



## nevertoolate

Hi, does anyone know what happened to the Georgia May Jagger collection? I know it's no longer part of the Mulberry collection, but I haven't seen any in the outlet stores. They seem to disappeared completely, rather than being sold off. Kind of wishing I'd bought the pouch bag now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

nevertoolate said:


> Hi, does anyone know what happened to the Georgia May Jagger collection? I know it's no longer part of the Mulberry collection, but I haven't seen any in the outlet stores. They seem to disappeared completely, rather than being sold off. Kind of wishing I'd bought the pouch bag now.



Items were in the sample sale so will no doubt be at outlets call SM or customer services


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Hey all! I'm on my way to London today and will be there until the 23rd. If anyone wants to get together let me know id love to plan something together!
> 
> Also Admin: I was searching for the mulberry meet up thread but it said no search results found, it may be a glitch on my phone or something but feel free to move it there if needed!


Ooh, only just spotted this - hope you had a good trip over!

Wonder if we can get a TPF meet up arranged?


----------



## Gringach

cheapsweep1 said:


> I know this won't be that exciting for many but I received my lovely mini quilted Cara.
> 
> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327843
> View attachment 3327846
> 
> 
> I just knew after feeling her I was going to buy



I love this bag, makes me want one &#128513;


----------



## cheapsweep1

Gringach said:


> I love this bag, makes me want one [emoji16]




Do it she's marvellous, I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ser

Oh dear! Just when I thought I was happy with my collection, didn't need/desire any new bags and was even selling a couple.....I receive an email about a wish list item that's just arrived! Totally forgot I was on the list. Realise I still want this mulberry...so may have been naughty and bought her!! My husband will be so pleased!! &#128521;&#128518;


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Oh dear! Just when I thought I was happy with my collection, didn't need/desire any new bags and was even selling a couple.....I receive an email about a wish list item that's just arrived! Totally forgot I was on the list. Realise I still want this mulberry...so may have been naughty and bought her!! My husband will be so pleased!! [emoji6][emoji38]




Intrigued! [emoji122]


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Oh dear! Just when I thought I was happy with my collection, didn't need/desire any new bags and was even selling a couple.....I receive an email about a wish list item that's just arrived! Totally forgot I was on the list. Realise I still want this mulberry...so may have been naughty and bought her!! My husband will be so pleased!! &#128521;&#128518;


Lucky you  tell us more


----------



## Mulbs

Ser said:


> Oh dear! Just when I thought I was happy with my collection, didn't need/desire any new bags and was even selling a couple.....I receive an email about a wish list item that's just arrived! Totally forgot I was on the list. Realise I still want this mulberry...so may have been naughty and bought her!! My husband will be so pleased!! &#128521;&#128518;


Congrats! Look forward to the reveal. What is it?


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Intrigued! [emoji122]





NY2005 said:


> Lucky you  tell us more





Mulbs said:


> Congrats! Look forward to the reveal. What is it?


Ha ha you'll have to wait for the reveal!! I'm getting quite excited now she's in an excellent condition and from a very trusted seller!!! And I feel it'll be a bag I use lots due to it's tardis like nature and, for me, a pratical colour for once!! [emoji1] [emoji13] [emoji1] [emoji13]


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Ha ha you'll have to wait for the reveal!! I'm getting quite excited now she's in an excellent condition and from a very trusted seller!!! And I feel it'll be a bag I use lots due to it's tardis like nature and, for me, a pratical colour for once!! [emoji1] [emoji13] [emoji1] [emoji13]


Excited to see... let us know when you put up the reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Ha ha you'll have to wait for the reveal!! I'm getting quite excited now she's in an excellent condition and from a very trusted seller!!! And I feel it'll be a bag I use lots due to it's tardis like nature and, for me, a pratical colour for once!! [emoji1] [emoji13] [emoji1] [emoji13]




Very curious now! [emoji4]


----------



## DiJe40

Ser said:


> Oh dear! Just when I thought I was happy with my collection, didn't need/desire any new bags and was even selling a couple.....I receive an email about a wish list item that's just arrived! Totally forgot I was on the list. Realise I still want this mulberry...so may have been naughty and bought her!! My husband will be so pleased!! [emoji6][emoji38]




Tell us, please...can't wait [emoji1]


----------



## Izzy48

Can't wait to see some new reveals!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Oo, did someone say reveal???!!!! Oh goodie... *gets popcorn*


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ha ha you'll have to wait for the reveal!! I'm getting quite excited now she's in an excellent condition and from a very trusted seller!!! And I feel it'll be a bag I use lots due to it's tardis like nature and, for me, a pratical colour for once!! [emoji1] [emoji13] [emoji1] [emoji13]


Has it arrived yet Ser ?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Has it arrived yet Ser ?



Ooo exciting.... Reveal, did I hear????


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ooo exciting.... Reveal, did I hear????


We are waiting on Ser......she's being very secretive


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ooo exciting.... Reveal, did I hear????


Have you been wearing that fabulous scarf today panda? It's so cold.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Have you been wearing that fabulous scarf today panda? It's so cold.



I have and it's been so cold ...


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Has it arrived yet Ser ?





Ukpandagirl said:


> Ooo exciting.... Reveal, did I hear????





NY2005 said:


> We are waiting on Ser......she's being very secretive


Lol! [emoji1] She will arrive on Friday and I promise to do a reveal then! Hope it doesn't disappoint after all the suspense!![emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Lol! [emoji1] She will arrive on Friday and I promise to do a reveal then! Hope it doesn't disappoint after all the suspense!![emoji13] [emoji13]


Give us a clue we are desperate for reveals  what colour?


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Give us a clue we are desperate for reveals  what colour?


Ok...she's black. It will be my second black Mulberry; my other is a Bryn. So a sensible colour for me. She's also a slightly older style. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Ok...she's black. It will be my second black Mulberry; my other is a Bryn. So a sensible colour for me. She's also a slightly older style. [emoji1] [emoji1]




Please Can you give us a year then Ser? &#129300;


----------



## Honeybe123

Hello everyone,

I am wondering if someone could answer a question for me. I have previously purchased two bags from ebay, which I think are fine, however it would be nice to have this confirmed for peace of mind. The only problem being it was last year when I purchased them (before I joined this lovely forum) and I am no longer able to post the link. Is there anyway around this or is it a no link no authentication?

Hope I have posted in the correct area. And thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Pessie

FYI - just had a call from someone claiming to be from the technical department of BT informing me that my Internet connection was about to be closed down "for 3 long months" she had a strong Indian accent.  I don't have a BT Internet connection.  This is a scam to gain access to your computer and personal info.  Please be careful.


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> FYI - just had a call from someone claiming to be from the technical department of BT informing me that my Internet connection was about to be closed down "for 3 long months" she had a strong Indian accent.  I don't have a BT Internet connection.  This is a scam to gain access to your computer and personal info.  Please be careful.



Good tip. Thanks. 

Is a similar text scam circulating--same threat, internet connection will be terminated.
Link is sent in phone text. When followed, asks for all sorts of personal info.
Is privacy phishing.
*caution*
Always call internet/phone company with concerns. Or visit company website, not links.


----------



## Louliu71

Good read about Fraud, details types of scams too - UK but a Fraud is a fraud none the less 

http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/types_of_fraud


----------



## Ellaboo

Hi, I hope this is the correct place to post but I have a question that is really bugging me! Why do some of the mulberry trees on the brass lock and discs appear to have blacked out leaves while others are just a brass colour (or the shiny gold).


----------



## Izzy48

I saw the first Mulberry I have seen by Johnny. It is a Bayswater done in clay with oxblood  suede lining. Just beautiful and light weight. I didn't care for the gold stamp but it is a lovely bag. I will remind you all I have been vocal about not liking his work but this bag is a beauty as I said.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> I saw the first Mulberry I have seen by Johnny. It is a Bayswater done in clay with oxblood  suede lining. Just beautiful and light weight. I didn't care for the gold stamp but it is a lovely bag. I will remind you all I have been vocal about not liking his work but this bag is a beauty as I said.



Does it have wings???
Do you have a photo?


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> I saw the first Mulberry I have seen by Johnny. It is a Bayswater done in clay with oxblood  suede lining. Just beautiful and light weight. I didn't care for the gold stamp but it is a lovely bag. I will remind you all I have been vocal about not liking his work but this bag is a beauty as I said.



Interesting (and cheering) news


----------



## CPrincessUK

Pessie said:


> Interesting (and cheering) news



The new Bayswaters on the website have wings. Look on coming soon.
I really dislike them!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Just seen the new bays on the website.
Definitely NOT a fan


----------



## Izzy48

CPrincessUK said:


> Does it have wings???
> Do you have a photo?


Yes one of my pictures shows wings.  I have three but I can't get them to load properly. I will try to do so later. I think the picture I have shows the wings but I do not like it with the wings. The picture without the wings looks exactly like our Bayswaters. So in essence it looks as if the bag can be worn either way. 

I have two more pictures.


----------



## Pessie

CPrincessUK said:


> The new Bayswaters on the website have wings. Look on coming soon.
> I really dislike them!!



There's nothing like seeing them in person though is there?  I do like the look of the linings, and the fact that they're suede too.  So I'll reserve judgement on the wings for now!  It's not really a "bayswater" as such as far as im concerned, but if both styles are kept on in tandem I'm ok with it I think.


----------



## Izzy48

Trying to upload the pictures without the wings.



I can't get the pic to load with the bag closed. As you can see the inside no longer has the adjustments which allows the sides to be inside or outside as wings. Perhaps that is one reason the bag is so much lighter. It is beautiful inside.


----------



## Pessie

Didn't we see pictures of a new bays with poppers down this sides, which could be folded flat?  I wonder if that was just for fashion week and not going into production?


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> Trying to upload the pictures without the wings.
> View attachment 3342066
> 
> 
> I can't get the pic to load with the bag closed. As you can see the inside no longer has the adjustments which allows the sides to be inside or outside as wings. Perhaps that is one reason the bag is so much lighter. It is beautiful inside.



Thanks for the pictures Izzy


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> Trying to upload the pictures without the wings.
> View attachment 3342066
> 
> 
> I can't get the pic to load with the bag closed. As you can see the inside no longer has the adjustments which allows the sides to be inside or outside as wings. Perhaps that is one reason the bag is so much lighter. It is beautiful inside.




I guess it is lighter because of the leather. As far as I can see - no more NVT. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Hopefully this will be the picture with the sides folded and the way I like the bag.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully this will be the picture with the sides folded and the way I like the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3342077



Would you consider buying one Izzy, now that you've seen it?


----------



## Izzy48

That is a good question and I am not certain of the answer. I wanted to see the charcoal grey one with the purple suede lining. If the leather is as nice as this is then I may do it. I love the two I have now but both are too heavy for me. Even the chocolate one I have which is virtually new gives me terrible back problems and the same applies to my aubergine one. I would love to have a Bays that didn't hurt my back and shoulders so I will keep an open mind in regard to the grey one.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully this will be the picture with the sides folded and the way I like the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3342077



Thankyou for posting these pics Izzy, as was very interested to see what the new Bays looked like with the 'wings' pushed in & wether it was possible.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> Trying to upload the pictures without the wings.
> View attachment 3342066
> 
> 
> I can't get the pic to load with the bag closed. As you can see the inside no longer has the adjustments which allows the sides to be inside or outside as wings. Perhaps that is one reason the bag is so much lighter. It is beautiful inside.



The lining is beautiful. I agree with that.
Would having to push in the wings damage the bag?
The lock looks so small though.


----------



## Pessie

I like the new lock!


----------



## Izzy48

I need to make a clarification to one thing I said. When I was talking about the inside I pointed out the Bayswater doesn't have the inside adjustments available which allows us to expand the depth of the bag. The lack of that hardware helps reduce the weight of the bag. However, it seems strange to see a Bays without them inside. As for the wings being in or out, I would never use them on the outside of the bag but I don't think moving them in our out would damage the bag. The leather is excellent on the bag I saw.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I need to make a clarification to one thing I said. When I was talking about the inside I pointed out the Bayswater doesn't have the inside adjustments available which allows us to expand the depth of the bag. The lack of that hardware helps reduce the weight of the bag. However, it seems strange to see a Bays without them inside. As for the wings being in or out, I would never use them on the outside of the bag but I don't think moving them in our out would damage the bag. The leather is excellent on the bag I saw.



The leather and lining is all i like...for me all the other features that made a bays a mulberry icon have gone..it now looks like a nice bag but a fake mulberry not for me


----------



## nevertoolate

I really like the new Bayswater. I've been looking at the small one as I've fancied a small Bayswater satchel for a while and would be interested in getting this new style. I do prefer the sides pushed in on them rather than sticking out. However, if you look at the close up pictures of the new small Bayswater, there are little leather bars across the inside of the bag (front to back), which the strap hooks to at each side. I would have thought this would make it impossible to push the sides in. It's an interesting way of providing something for the straps to attach to - I wonder how well it would last and how it would affect the shape of the bag.


----------



## jp23

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully this will be the picture with the sides folded and the way I like the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342077




Hmm I like this


----------



## Skater

Can you believe this listing... "great badge to brighten up your handbag", anyone?!?! 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/172178953667

(and yes, I've posted on the fakes thread!)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Honeybe123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am wondering if someone could answer a question for me. I have previously purchased two bags from ebay, which I think are fine, however it would be nice to have this confirmed for peace of mind. The only problem being it was last year when I purchased them (before I joined this lovely forum) and I am no longer able to post the link. Is there anyway around this or is it a no link no authentication?
> 
> Hope I have posted in the correct area. And thank you in advance for your help.



Hello Honeybe,

Welcome to the Mulberry forum. Our authenticators will only look at bags which have a live auction link, so unfortunately you will have to use a paid authentication service.


----------



## Honeybe123

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hello Honeybe,
> 
> Welcome to the Mulberry forum. Our authenticators will only look at bags which have a live auction link, so unfortunately you will have to use a paid authentication service.


Ah okay no worries. Thank you for getting back to me and letting me know.


----------



## cberrill2

Any thoughts on the Maple- just shown up on the website? Looks a little like a kite/arundel/tessie tote hybrid? I love the racing green!


----------



## remainsilly

I think lovely model is being whacked in right knocker by bag handles.
Because of strap length/design.
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3865_344Q617_6?w=1000&img404=404&v=5


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> I think lovely model is being whacked in right knocker by bag handles.
> Because of strap length/design.
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3865_344Q617_6?w=1000&img404=404&v=5



Lol you crack me up never ever change


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol you crack me up never ever change


 &#9829;
I eat too much sugar.
Often shows in my posts.


----------



## Sinatras

Hello everyone. Apologies, I can't see the newbies thread so I assumed I say hello here?

I picked up a Mulberry bag from a carboot sale. I took it to a Mulberry retailer who said it was genuine and described it as vintage.

It's not very big, I suppose, it's scotchgrain and brown leather and has a serial number on the disc with a couple of leading zeros. The serial number is below 10000. 

How can I find out more about it? I've looked for a catalogue to tell me the age of it but can't see one. Can the serial number tell me anything?

Not sure how old something had to be to be described as vintage but I really like the style of the bag and am looking forward to using it. I hope it really is genuine &#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sinatras said:


> Hello everyone. Apologies, I can't see the newbies thread so I assumed I say hello here?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Mulberry bag from a carboot sale. I took it to a Mulberry retailer who said it was genuine and described it as vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very big, I suppose, it's scotchgrain and brown leather and has a serial number on the disc with a couple of leading zeros. The serial number is below 10000.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I find out more about it? I've looked for a catalogue to tell me the age of it but can't see one. Can the serial number tell me anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how old something had to be to be described as vintage but I really like the style of the bag and am looking forward to using it. I hope it really is genuine [emoji3]




Hello and welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new bag. [emoji4] We have an identification thread. Maybe the lovely ladies can tell you more when you post some pictures over there:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229.html


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> I think lovely model is being whacked in right knocker by bag handles.
> Because of strap length/design.
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3865_344Q617_6?w=1000&img404=404&v=5



I like your explanation of where the bag hits her shall we say. Being tall as this model is I can tell you being hit in the "knocker" happens. Unfortunately, I have bought a couple of bags like this without giving it the "knocker" test and I can say it is not comfortable.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I like your explanation of where the bag hits her shall we say. Being tall as this model is I can tell you being hit in the "knocker" happens. Unfortunately, I have bought a couple of bags like this without giving it the "knocker" test and I can say it is not comfortable.


I'm sorry, Izzy, for your discomfort; but I've got to say... your post had me cracking up!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I'm sorry, Izzy, for your discomfort; but I've got to say... your post had me cracking up!



And me ..its nice to have a laugh been pretty dead in here seems coco may have killed off mulberry as we knew it might as well enjoy a laugh


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> I like your explanation of where the bag hits her shall we say. Being tall as this model is I can tell you being hit in the "knocker" happens. Unfortunately, I have bought a couple of bags like this without giving it the "knocker" test and I can say it is not comfortable.







ElainePG said:


> I'm sorry, Izzy, for your discomfort; but I've got to say... your post had me cracking up!







elvisfan4life said:


> And me ..its nice to have a laugh been pretty dead in here seems coco may have killed off mulberry as we knew it might as well enjoy a laugh




+3 

I love this un-sensible place [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Ladies, you're great.&#9825;

My cat eats cobwebs. And bites sock feet.
Refreshing the nonsense quotient daily.


----------



## Ludmilla

Un-sensibles unite! [emoji1]


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Ladies, you're great.&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> My cat eats cobwebs. And bites sock feet.
> 
> Refreshing the nonsense quotient daily.







Ludmilla said:


> Un-sensibles unite! [emoji1]




You ladies rock!!!! [emoji86][emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## Izzy48

A friend of mine flew into DC to do some shopping in Northern Virginia at the Galleria. She sent this picture to me to see if I could tell a difference in the original Bays and the new Bays. Of course, I could but she couldn't so here they are side by side. Both beautiful bags in my opinion. 




She asked my advice and I said which ever feels the best so she chose the new one because of the weight of the bag. The pre-sale is going so she bought a beautiful black Alexa. She also prefers the light gold hardware. This  is also the same shop where I purchase my Mulberry items.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> A friend of mine flew into DC to do some shopping in Northern Virginia at the Galleria. She sent this picture to me to see if I could tell a difference in the original Bays and the new Bays. Of course, I could but she couldn't so here they are side by side. Both beautiful bags in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3355530
> 
> 
> She asked my advice and I said which ever feels the best so she chose the new one because of the weight of the bag. The pre-sale is going so she bought a beautiful black Alexa. She also prefers the light gold hardware. This  is also the same shop where I purchase my Mulberry items.



Ooh nice to have a photo of them side by side. I went in to look at them today and saw oxblood and the black old and new.  Can you add the photo to the coca's Bayswater thread too?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Ladies, you're great.&#9825;
> 
> My cat eats cobwebs. And bites sock feet.
> Refreshing the nonsense quotient daily.



You're musings and the other ladies who chat are pretty much what keep my returning to this thread now I lurk in other areas. 

Must remember the "knocker" test when buying next bag.


----------



## Louliu71

ukpandagirl said:


> you're musings and the other ladies who chat are pretty much what keep my returning to this thread now i lurk in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Must remember the "knocker" test when buying next bag.




+1


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> You're musings and the other ladies who chat are pretty much what keep my returning to this thread now I lurk in other areas.
> 
> Must remember the "knocker" test when buying next bag.



Aw, thanks&#9825;
(Still am shocked people actually read my nonsense.)

I also favor the "armpit wedge" crossbody test.
To show if strap is long enough.

Imo, genius bag designers require both armpits & knockers.
So they get it right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> You're musings and the other ladies who chat are pretty much what keep my returning to this thread now I lurk in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Must remember the "knocker" test when buying next bag.







Louliu71 said:


> +1




I am very happy that you are still sticking around - would be too sad to loose you entirely to other subforums. 



remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks&#9825;
> 
> (Still am shocked people actually read my nonsense.)
> 
> 
> 
> I also favor the "armpit wedge" crossbody test.
> 
> To show if strap is long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, genius bag designers require both armpits & knockers.
> 
> So they get it right.




What about the "cutting into the shoulder test"? As soon as you see blood the straps are too thin....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...As soon as you see blood the straps are too thin....



Hehehe--perfect.


----------



## Louliu71

Hmmmm, I'm getting a sense that we actually enjoy this torture????!!!! [emoji51]&#129300;[emoji22]


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A friend of mine flew into DC to do some shopping in Northern Virginia at the Galleria. She sent this picture to me to see if I could tell a difference in the original Bays and the new Bays. Of course, I could but she couldn't so here they are side by side. Both beautiful bags in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3355530
> 
> 
> She asked my advice and I said which ever feels the best so she chose the new one because of the weight of the bag. *The pre-sale is going so she bought a beautiful black Alexa*. She also prefers the light gold hardware. This  is also the same shop where I purchase my Mulberry items.



Thanks for the side-by-side photos, Izzy... very useful

Your friend bought an *Alexa*? I thought Mulberry weren't going to make that style any more?!??


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the side-by-side photos, Izzy... very useful
> 
> Your friend bought an *Alexa*? I thought Mulberry weren't going to make that style any more?!??



They are discontinuing the Alexa but they are selling their current stock. She was able to get it on pre-sale. Just a beautiful bag in black.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> A friend of mine flew into DC to do some shopping in Northern Virginia at the Galleria. She sent this picture to me to see if I could tell a difference in the original Bays and the new Bays. Of course, I could but she couldn't so here they are side by side. Both beautiful bags in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3355530
> 
> 
> She asked my advice and I said which ever feels the best so she chose the new one because of the weight of the bag. The pre-sale is going so she bought a beautiful black Alexa. She also prefers the light gold hardware. This  is also the same shop where I purchase my Mulberry items.



I did add it and that is where I should have put it to begin with!


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm getting a sense that we actually enjoy this torture????!!!! [emoji51]&#129300;[emoji22]


Only if I get to hold a riding crop. 
http://www.sherlockology.com/media/2573844/scandal-2.jpg


----------



## arnoldscigar

remainsilly said:


> Only if I get to hold a riding crop.
> http://www.sherlockology.com/media/2573844/scandal-2.jpg


OOOF yes please


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Only if I get to hold a riding crop.
> 
> http://www.sherlockology.com/media/2573844/scandal-2.jpg







arnoldscigar said:


> OOOF yes please




Ladies, you are soooo funny, I nearly lost control on a packed commuter train!! [emoji12][emoji12]

I've never tried this before.......[emoji15]


----------



## Kfgcsxnjkn

Hello,

I wonder if anyone can confirm someone for me... I bought my oxblood Bays in Harvey Nichols Leeds last year... However on the Harvey Nicks website it's no longer showing Leeds Harvey Nicks as a stockist of Mulberry... Could anyone confirm if this is correct? Seems a bit bizarre!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Kfgcsxnjkn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can confirm someone for me... I bought my oxblood Bays in Harvey Nichols Leeds last year... However on the Harvey Nicks website it's no longer showing Leeds Harvey Nicks as a stockist of Mulberry... Could anyone confirm if this is correct? Seems a bit bizarre!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Maube Mulberry have pulled out of the store.  I know that HOF aren't cheap for a concession and maybe if there is a John Lewis nearby they have moved it over to them or just closed that concession.

If its not making enough money, they will close it sadly.

Id just ring them up,  but then i am nosey like that


----------



## snailpolish

Ukpandagirl said:


> Maube Mulberry have pulled out of the store.  I know that HOF aren't cheap for a concession and maybe if there is a John Lewis nearby they have moved it over to them or just closed that concession.
> 
> If its not making enough money, they will close it sadly.
> 
> Id just ring them up,  but then i am nosey like that


I reckon they will have pulled out of Harvey Nicks, given that there is a concession in HOF next door AND the actual M shop in Victoria Quarter.


----------



## elvisfan4life

snailpolish said:


> I reckon they will have pulled out of Harvey Nicks, given that there is a concession in HOF next door AND the actual M shop in Victoria Quarter.



HN in Leeds wasnt a concession it was like Selfridges they set set their own prices at sale time etc and were not ruled by Mulberry ..the one in Birmingham however is a concession so sale stock goes back to Mulberry to the outlets..sign of the times if HN Leeds dont want to stock the brand anymore.used to love it in there when I lived in Leeds..and they had great sales ..another nail in the coffin imo


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> HN in Leeds wasnt a concession it was like Selfridges they set set their own prices at sale time etc and were not ruled by Mulberry ..the one in Birmingham however is a concession so sale stock goes back to Mulberry to the outlets..sign of the times if HN Leeds dont want to stock the brand anymore.used to love it in there when I lived in Leeds..and they had great sales ..another nail in the coffin imo




Agree and the  independents were the best places to grab sale bargains 

As much as I moaned about spending 3 days online trying to get my SDR and the web crashing constantly, pretty much most stock sold out except for the odd returns in those days. Last sale, the Westfield store was dedicated to sale stock and there was lots of it left at the end. I am guessing that's what hit the sample sale a few weeks back


----------



## Ruxby

I just came across these videos while searching for the recent runway show 

http://youtu.be/EK0fKEvgXJo

http://youtu.be/VilRHLu6K4k

Christmas in May, wishful thinking


----------



## remainsilly

Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
Lemony-scented turtle = check.
Onwards, to more adventures!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> *Onwards, to more adventures*!


Slow, yet remarkably lemon-scented, adventures! Thank you for the wake-up photo, remainsilly!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> Onwards, to more adventures!



What is turtles name?
Will he be taking part in any adventures with rhubarb and Jimmy please.......?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> 
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> 
> Onwards, to more adventures!




Hi Turtle! [emoji3]


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> 
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> 
> Onwards, to more adventures!




Does M dog not want to eat turtle as lemon thyme is one of my fav herbs and yummy [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> What is turtles name?
> Will he be taking part in any adventures with rhubarb and Jimmy please.......?


Turtle was in this one --
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30099435&postcount=301


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Does M dog not want to eat turtle as lemon thyme is one of my fav herbs and yummy [emoji7]



I still watch dog closely in garden.
Over time, turtle became boring & ignorable.
Unlike squirrels. Whose fascination never ends.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for herbal turtle love, all&#9825;


----------



## nickym22

Hi, can someone help please? Did Mulberry do two different blush colours: blush and dark blush?? I'd only heard of dark blush which is the one I'm searching for.  I've seen one for sale but she says it's just blush and it looks quite light. Help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> I still watch dog closely in garden.
> 
> Over time, turtle became boring & ignorable.
> 
> Unlike squirrels. Whose fascination never ends.




Lol, sounds like my relationship with DH [emoji48] and when I moved on to M!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

nickym22 said:


> Hi, can someone help please? Did Mulberry do two different blush colours: blush and dark blush?? I'd only heard of dark blush which is the one I'm searching for.  I've seen one for sale but she says it's just blush and it looks quite light. Help appreciated! Thanks



Yes there were two and one is much lighter still nice bit.like rose petal


----------



## nickym22

Thank you! X


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, sounds like my relationship with DH [emoji48] and when I moved on to M!!



Pffffffffft! I nearly spit coffee all over my laptop keyboard!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi girls, long time no squeak  
Hope you are all doing well


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi girls, long time no squeak
> Hope you are all doing well


Hi wee drop, lovely to hear from you. How's things?


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi girls, long time no squeak
> Hope you are all doing well



Lovely to see you have missed you


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you so much ladies, I have a very sweet Pomeranian sleeping on my lap. Can you believe Heidi is 15 months old now


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I have a very sweet Pomeranian sleeping on my lap. Can you believe Heidi is 15 months old now



Oh bless so sweet..you are lookin good in your avatar pic too have you lost a lot of weight???? If so please tell me how to do it!!!


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> 
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> 
> Onwards, to more adventures!




OMG!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh bless so sweet..you are lookin good in your avatar pic too have you lost a lot of weight???? If so please tell me how to do it!!!





Thanks Elvis' a combination of my broken leg using up calories as it is healing (believe it or not I actually lost weight while I was sitting about with a cast on) and more recently Slimming World. I  Slimming World.


----------



## wee drop o bush

remainsilly said:


> Flattened lemon thyme by sitting on it = check.
> 
> Lemony-scented turtle = check.
> 
> Onwards, to more adventures!





Adorable


----------



## Bexxt

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


Please help! New to this and need a mulberry Bayswater satchel authenticated 
Appreciate all help and advice x


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bexxt said:


> Please help! New to this and need a mulberry Bayswater satchel authenticated
> Appreciate all help and advice x



Hi Bexxt,

Welcome to the Mulberry forum 

You need to post your authentication request in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

Before you do though, please read the very first post on that thread carefully, as it explains the required information and formatting the authenticators require.


----------



## Slowhand

Bexxt said:


> Please help! New to this and need a mulberry Bayswater satchel authenticated
> Appreciate all help and advice x


Welcome to the forum 

If you follow the instructions on page 1 of the authentication thread the experts will be along to help you .

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


Ooops - Moo can type faster than me


----------



## Slowhand

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi girls, long time no squeak
> Hope you are all doing well


Lovely to see you back ! Are you up on your feet again ?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slowhand said:


> Lovely to see you back ! Are you up on your feet again ?





Yes thank you  
It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles: 
Also ladies I'm so excited...  
My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017


Shazaaam! How romantic... it's a real winner! Had he already picked it out, or did you choose it together?


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017



Oooh, very lovely.  Good to see you better, and to see little Heidi too


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladies  
We picked it together, it was the jewellers recommendation...he's very particular and helpful. I tried on about 10 different things but I loved it and so did my DH, and so did the jeweller. It was the ring I kept wanting to put on again


----------



## wulie

Congrats Wee Drop, the ring looks lovely & glad to hear you're up & about now! I broke a bone in my foot 20 months ago and whilst that was nowhere near as bad as your break, it still had me in a boot/on crutches for a good 4 months - and I had to work back up to the heels as well! Unfortunately I've had another winter in flats due to a bad knee twist (ACL rupture ), which only leads me to conclude that #exerciseisbadforyou! :rain:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017



Wow, how beautiful. Congratulations on such a great milestone. Wishing you many more glorious years together. What a stunning ring


----------



## wee drop o bush

Oh Wulie you have my sympathies, imagine injuring your knee after recently breaking your foot! :rain:


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I saw a picture of this Mulberry Mini Alexa Satchel in Watermelon recently and fell in love, its beautiful.

raindropsofsapphire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/mulberry-watermelon-alexa-mywardrobe-hr-1.jpg

I can't wait for the day when I get to own a Mulberry  Hope it comes soon for me 

I would love an Alexa Mini and a New Bayswater in Oxblood, god they are stunning


----------



## ElainePG

wulie said:


> Congrats Wee Drop, the ring looks lovely & glad to hear you're up & about now! I broke a bone in my foot 20 months ago and whilst that was nowhere near as bad as your break, it still had me in a boot/on crutches for a good 4 months - and I had to work back up to the heels as well! Unfortunately I've had another winter in flats due to a bad knee twist (ACL rupture ), which only leads me to conclude that #exerciseisbadforyou! :rain:


My knee (which is healing from knee replacement surgery) sends sympathies to your knee, Wulie. My physical therapist tells me that knees are the most painful joint in the body when injured or operated on. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017




Wow special lady and welcome back - glad you are on the mend


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017



Congrats wee drop im still pmsl at the head stagger can just picture him!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wulie said:


> Congrats Wee Drop, the ring looks lovely & glad to hear you're up & about now! I broke a bone in my foot 20 months ago and whilst that was nowhere near as bad as your break, it still had me in a boot/on crutches for a good 4 months - and I had to work back up to the heels as well! Unfortunately I've had another winter in flats due to a bad knee twist (ACL rupture ), which only leads me to conclude that #exerciseisbadforyou! :rain:




What have i always told you about exercise wuls????  Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. I think one break can often cause a permanent weakness i have broken the same metatarsal on the same foot twice now in as many years too and though healed again now have a permanent ache in that foot esp at night like a dull throbbing


----------



## ElainePG

Hello everyone! I posted this question in the Bays Double-Zip thread, but it's not a very active thread so I thought I'd also ask here.

I'm considering purchasing a *second* D-Z in the small size. I own the taupe in glossy goat, which I absolutely adore. But I'm drooling over the oxblood in natural leather. I don't know a thing about Mulberry's natural leather, though, especially in this bag. 

Does anyone here own a small D-Z in natural leather? If so, how do they hold up over time? Do they keep their shape (like my glossy goat one does), or do they sag as they get older (like parts of me have :giggles: )?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! I posted this question in the Bays Double-Zip thread, but it's not a very active thread so I thought I'd also ask here.
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a *second* D-Z in the small size. I own the taupe in glossy goat, which I absolutely adore. But I'm drooling over the oxblood in natural leather. I don't know a thing about Mulberry's natural leather, though, especially in this bag.
> 
> Does anyone here own a small D-Z in natural leather? If so, how do they hold up over time? Do they keep their shape (like my glossy goat one does), or do they sag as they get older (like parts of me have :giggles: )?



Answered best I could, from experiences. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30271792&postcount=138


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Answered best I could, from experiences.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30271792&postcount=138



Your DZ looks new, so beautiful. Love that style. That's another I wonder if Mulberry is going to discontinue.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Your DZ looks new, so beautiful. Love that style. That's another I wonder if Mulberry is going to discontinue.


Thanks.&#9825;
Agreed. Has side adjustment straps (gasp).
So days may be numbered.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I saw a picture of this Mulberry Mini Alexa Satchel in Watermelon recently and fell in love, its beautiful.
> 
> raindropsofsapphire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/mulberry-watermelon-alexa-mywardrobe-hr-1.jpg
> 
> I can't wait for the day when I get to own a Mulberry  Hope it comes soon for me
> 
> I would love an Alexa Mini and a New Bayswater in Oxblood, god they are stunning



Welcome sorry your post got lost ...hope you can pick up your first piece in the sale maybe? Good luck


----------



## mbbarker

Hi friends! I am new to the forum but just wanted to meet some others who love bags. 

I am really considering getting my first Mulberry. My eyes are on the Lily in red. I have been doing some research on the brand. I have read in some articles that Mulberry prices have jumped quite a bit while the quality has not increased. Just wondering about your thoughts on this. How long have you had your bag(s) and how is the quality? Do they hold up pretty well with heavy use?

Thanks


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes thank you
> It was a bit of a slog but I've got there, my bone alignment is really good, and unless I'm particularly tired or sore I do not have a noticeable limp now. I'm starting to be able to wear heals again 'Praise the Lord!' :giggles:
> Also ladies I'm so excited...
> My DH took a head staggers today in his day off and when we were in town took me into my favourite jewellers and bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early anniversary gift for our 20th in 2017



Good to hear from you again! Your ring is just lovely and you look great!


----------



## Ser

Lovely to hear from you wee drop. [emoji1] Heidi is gorgeous! [emoji7]  I remember you sharing the puppy pics! My little girl recently turned 4 and our boy will be 3 in June how time flies!!! Your ring is stunning and a lovely keepsake for a special anniversary. Glad to hear you're on the mend [emoji1]


----------



## wee drop o bush

to you both, ladies 
Time does fly :doggie:


----------



## Loveheart

elvisfan4life said:


> What have i always told you about exercise wuls????  Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. I think one break can often cause a permanent weakness i have broken the same metatarsal on the same foot twice now in as many years too and though healed again now have a permanent ache in that foot esp at night like a dull throbbing




I had to return mine as the leather torn where the strap is attached. It's only attached with a couple of stitches and looks a vulnerable spot. I didn't get another one as I suspect that problem might reoccur. I remember there was another member with the same problem.


----------



## GoStanford

Did any of you see the recent Mulberry article in the Daily Mail?  I'm not in the UK but browsing their website is a guilty pastime.  I was surprised they would undermine their own Classic Bayswater design in the article so much.  Supposedly new Bays is selling really well - that's fine, but why badmouth the classic design, which is still being sold?!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mbbarker said:


> Hi friends! I am new to the forum but just wanted to meet some others who love bags.
> 
> I am really considering getting my first Mulberry. My eyes are on the Lily in red. I have been doing some research on the brand. I have read in some articles that Mulberry prices have jumped quite a bit while the quality has not increased. Just wondering about your thoughts on this. How long have you had your bag(s) and how is the quality? Do they hold up pretty well with heavy use?
> 
> Thanks


Hello and welcome to the Mulberry forum 

It very much depends on what you consider heavy use and what you intend to carry in your lily. There are various sizes of Lily and different leathers, all of which have different properties. 
It might be worth asking the same questions in the lily clubhouse, 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-luscious-lily-club-808231.html
but with a bit more information, to enable members to help you


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all Mulberry lovers and experts, I am looking for your advice and some feedback, I have got an Alexa in tan, Limited edition with "Peace and Love" stamp, but I can't find any info about it, I have searched all the "Alexa ref" thread, but found nothing. Any comment, such as time/year of issue, reason why it was made a limited edition, anything would be much appreciated, TIA 
Here are the links to the pix
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12652&pictureid=118547
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12652&pictureid=118546


----------



## madmadmo

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all Mulberry lovers and experts, I am looking for your advice and some feedback, I have got an Alexa in tan, Limited edition with "Peace and Love" stamp, but I can't find any info about it, I have searched all the "Alexa ref" thread, but found nothing. Any comment, such as time/year of issue, reason why it was made a limited edition, anything would be much appreciated, TIA
> Here are the links to the pix
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12652&pictureid=118547
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12652&pictureid=118546


http://www.tinavilla.com/2012/08/dont-leave-home-without-it-urban.html
I think you have this version of the Alexa but without the contents( scroll down this article)


----------



## alansgail

Do any of you lovely experts on here know what years the tooled Bayswaters were produced?
Thank you for your time............


----------



## ksuromax

madmadmo said:


> http://www.tinavilla.com/2012/08/dont-leave-home-without-it-urban.html
> I think you have this version of the Alexa but without the contents( scroll down this article)


Oh, thanks a lot! Yes, looks the same.... so, it means that my Lexi was issued for the Olympics! What a lovely history behind! Thank you


----------



## Wordsworth

GoStanford said:


> Did any of you see the recent Mulberry article in the Daily Mail?  I'm not in the UK but browsing their website is a guilty pastime.  I was surprised they would undermine their own Classic Bayswater design in the article so much.  Supposedly new Bays is selling really well - that's fine, but why badmouth the classic design, which is still being sold?!



I did read that but it seemed like a PR-planted story to me, at this stage there are not a lot of hard sales figures to back up the claims about the New Bayswater.


----------



## MiniMabel

alansgail said:


> Do any of you lovely experts on here know what years the tooled Bayswaters were produced?
> Thank you for your time............



Hi alansgail - the tooled Bayswaters were produced in the 2005/2006 era. They're lovely!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Just a heads up here Ladies (gents and bears), Vlad and Megs have been working on a platform change, which was scheduled for the weekend just gone, but there were a couple of last minute glitches. Transition time is now planned for later today (12.00 noon Eastern Time Zone) and is expected to last around 12-14 hours....


----------



## remainsilly

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just a heads up here Ladies (gents and bears), Vlad and Megs have been working on a platform change, which was scheduled for the weekend just gone, but there were a couple of last minute glitches. Transition time is now planned for later today (12.00 noon Eastern Time Zone) and is expected to last around 12-14 hours....



Thanks for warning.
Have not seen posted anywhere else.
So, several may be caught unaware.
Unlike we o' the mulb bags.


----------



## alansgail

MiniMabel said:


> Hi alansgail - the tooled Bayswaters were produced in the 2005/2006 era. They're lovely!


Thank you so much! I wasn't aware they were only produced for such a short time. Makes them even more special in my eyes.....


----------



## MayTheOdds

I'm a little gutted.

I just received my beautiful neon blue bays and it seems that on both of the strips that run down the bag, front and back, seem to have some bubbling? And the handle looks a little grimy. 

Images to follow :O


----------



## wee drop o bush

MayTheOdds said:


> I'm a little gutted.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my beautiful neon blue bays and it seems that on both of the strips that run down the bag, front and back, seem to have some bubbling? And the handle looks a little grimy.
> 
> 
> 
> Images to follow :O





:rain: I'm so sorry. Did you get it in the Sale? If so then you're not the first person on here to find that Mulberry.com sale items were less than the perfection that they should be. I've never had a problem with Mulberry sale items, but I did have a slight quality issue with a pair of sale Jimmy Choos. In the end they were a good reduction and the scratch on the edge of one of the buckles was hardly noticeable so I kept them. Let us see the pics so we can see what you mean


----------



## MayTheOdds

Thoughts? :O x


----------



## Pessie

MayTheOdds said:


> Thoughts? :O x



That's not good, I'd return it I think.


----------



## MayTheOdds

wee drop o bush said:


> :rain: I'm so sorry. Did you get it in the Sale? If so then you're not the first person on here to find that Mulberry.com sale items were less than the perfection that they should be. I've never had a problem with Mulberry sale items, but I did have a slight quality issue with a pair of sale Jimmy Choos. In the end they were a good reduction and the scratch on the edge of one of the buckles was hardly noticeable so I kept them. Let us see the pics so we can see what you mean




Sadly not, i paid full price. I've added some pics but i feel the bubbling looks a little more prominent in real life. I don't know if i'm just over reacting, but i've sent Mulberry a e-mail anyway.

x


----------



## wee drop o bush

MayTheOdds said:


> Thoughts? :O x


It's hard to tell, it doesn't look too bad. To me if I had paid full price then I would return anything that was less than perfect, for a sale item I'm not so sure. It really sucks anyway, to wait in all day and then excitedly inbox your new Mulb, only to be disappointed by it :rain:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm just getting your new posts now, definitely contact Mulberry about it and complain. Ask for a perfect bag in its place, and free pick up on the faulty one.


----------



## Slowhand

The new tPF looks great


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Morning Slow,

It will take a little getting used to, but I'm sure we'll all get there. I'm around today if anyone is struggling (though may not know the answer to anyone's question) and will try to support.


----------



## elvisfan4life

It all look weird on my ipad wonder if i need to change some settings cant see pics etc


----------



## MayTheOdds

I emailed Mulberry and this is what they've said:

"Our quality team has advised that we said bumps in the leather panels are something that is apparent across certain leathers and cannot be avoided. We can however search our stock to find one that is very minimal for you. 

...

As advised the 'bubbling' in the panels of the bag is something that is apparent with certain leathers. Our team have checked all of the bags that we do have within our warehouse and they have confirmed that your bag is the best that is available. "

I just don't believe that the bubbling is normal, as in all the pictures i've seen of bayswater i can't recall a single one that's had this problem. I'm gutted as the Neon Blue is an absolutely stunning colour, but for the money i paid the quality should be better. So disappointed.


----------



## princesspig

MayTheOdds said:


> I emailed Mulberry and this is what they've said:
> 
> "Our quality team has advised that we said bumps in the leather panels are something that is apparent across certain leathers and cannot be avoided. We can however search our stock to find one that is very minimal for you.
> 
> ...
> 
> As advised the 'bubbling' in the panels of the bag is something that is apparent with certain leathers. Our team have checked all of the bags that we do have within our warehouse and they have confirmed that your bag is the best that is available. "
> 
> I just don't believe that the bubbling is normal, as in all the pictures i've seen of bayswater i can't recall a single one that's had this problem. I'm gutted as the Neon Blue is an absolutely stunning colour, but for the money i paid the quality should be better. So disappointed.



I don't believe that for a second.
I had a good look at a neon blue Bays in a John Lewis a while back, and it was perfect. That bubbling doesn't look right to me.

I'm sorry


----------



## Pessie

MayTheOdds said:


> I emailed Mulberry and this is what they've said:
> 
> "Our quality team has advised that we said bumps in the leather panels are something that is apparent across certain leathers and cannot be avoided. We can however search our stock to find one that is very minimal for you.
> 
> ...
> 
> As advised the 'bubbling' in the panels of the bag is something that is apparent with certain leathers. Our team have checked all of the bags that we do have within our warehouse and they have confirmed that your bag is the best that is available. "
> 
> I just don't believe that the bubbling is normal, as in all the pictures i've seen of bayswater i can't recall a single one that's had this problem. I'm gutted as the Neon Blue is an absolutely stunning colour, but for the money i paid the quality should be better. So disappointed.





princesspig said:


> I don't believe that for a second.
> I had a good look at a neon blue Bays in a John Lewis a while back, and it was perfect. That bubbling doesn't look right to me.
> 
> I'm sorry [/QU
> 
> I agree, that's nonsense from customer services, I think they should have offered you discount


----------



## MayTheOdds

princesspig said:


> I don't believe that for a second.
> I had a good look at a neon blue Bays in a John Lewis a while back, and it was perfect. That bubbling doesn't look right to me.
> 
> I'm sorry



Exactly, that's what i'm trying to say to them. A couple of weeks ago i was in HOF and they had a perfect one, so i don't understand why they think it's acceptable to try and tell me this fault is normal.


----------



## princesspig

MayTheOdds said:


> Exactly, that's what i'm trying to say to them. A couple of weeks ago i was in HOF and they had a perfect one, so i don't understand why they think it's acceptable to try and tell me this fault is normal.



Based on my recent experiences with Mulberry, they are just after a sale. 
They are happy telling the customer that the bags are perfectly fine (and insinuating that the customer is too picky), when in reality their quality control seems to be non-existent and the attitude in the store is, in my experience, that they don't really care about happy customers.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> It all look weird on my ipad wonder if i need to change some settings cant see pics etc


You have to open photographs now Elvis. They should open when you click on them


----------



## Charmaine13

Mooshooshoo said:


> You have to open photographs now Elvis. They should open when you click on them



Thanks for this Moo, I too was wondering if something was not quite right with my settings!


----------



## Ludmilla

Is this going to change? Or will the fotos stay "hidden"?



Mooshooshoo said:


> You have to open photographs now Elvis. They should open when you click on them



Ugh. I am struggling with the site... Feeling old today.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Charmaine13 said:


> Thanks for this Moo, I too was wondering if something was not quite right with my settings!


No problem. It's going to take us all a while to get used to the new format. So if anyone is confused, unsure or just plain lost give me or Addy a shout


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ludmilla said:


> Is this going to change? Or will the fotos stay "hidden"?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am struggling with the site... Feeling old today.


I know the feeling Ludmilla  you'll get used to the new lay out, trust me. Just click on things and try stuff. Don't worry if it goes a bit wrong, we'll be able to sort things (I hope )


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MayTheOdds said:


> Thoughts? :O x


The ones in the photograph of the front of the bag look worst (though it may simply be the others are as bad too but didn't photograph so "well"). I personally wouldn't be happy with that and would return it.


----------



## Mooshooshoo




----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ok.... So to upload pic where you don't have to open it - click on upload a file at bottom right hand corner of dialogue box "*upload file*" you should then get a drop down with your options of where to pull media from. The photograph is embedded in the post.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

This is adding a URL code, using the picture icon 9th from right on tool bar at the top of the dialogue box...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mooshooshoo said:


> This is adding a URL code, using the picture icon 9th from right on tool bar at the top of the dialogue box...


Hmmmm!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> You have to open photographs now Elvis. They should open when you click on them


But some are there moo and some you have to click on so im  confussed dosent take much!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> Is this going to change? Or will the fotos stay "hidden"?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am struggling with the site... Feeling old today.


Me tooooooop


----------



## Charmaine13

I just realised that the new layout includes the dates of when the thread started at the bottom of the thread title and the time of the last post on the right… i was wondering why some threads hadn't been updated in 2 years  This will take some getting used to  

I think it's because I could practically navigate the old layout with my eyes closed!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> But some are there moo and some you have to click on so im  confussed dosent take much!!!



I'm with you Elvis
It seems that it is dependant on how the poster uploaded the image. I've demonstrated a few posts back. The easiest way (to me - using an iPad) is just to upload the image using the button at the bottom right of the dialogue box. This embeds the image into the post and is super simple (I like simple!).


----------



## elvisfan4life

I am simple!!!


----------



## Slowhand

Where do new PMs show please ?


----------



## MayTheOdds

"Our quality and production teams have advised that this is a natural feature with the leather due to the construction of the bag. The leather is soft and supple and this will appear. I certainly have seen this across the coloured bags as they are chrome tanned rather than vegetable tanned like our Oaks, Blacks and Chocolates.


On this occasion Mulberry would be able to offer you a 30% discount on the bag as a gesture of good will. "

I'm still annoyed they say that this is a natural thing to happen! The 30% off make the 'faults' easier to swallow, but i've been eyeing up the Black Alexa, which looks beautiful. Hmmmm. Decisions :|


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> Where do new PMs show please ?



Scroll to the top of your page, Slow and on the right hand side you will see flags for notifications...
You can see from my screenshot I've 2 flagged posts. Messages are flagged to the left of these. You can just click  on the icon to go to your messages.


----------



## Slowhand

Just testing the pic upload function . Inserted as Full Image rather than Thumbnail .


----------



## Slowhand

Mooshooshoo said:


> View attachment 3381563
> 
> 
> Scroll to the top of your page, Slow and on the right hand side you will see flags for notifications...
> You can see from my screenshot I've 2 flagged posts. Messages are flagged to the left of these. You can just click  on the icon to go to your messages.


Thanks Mo . I would normally attach A Bunch Of Flowers smiley for you but there isn't one


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> Thanks Mo . I would normally attach A Bunch Of Flowers smiley for you but there isn't one


We are a bit emoji depleted. I thought you could use your keyboard ones, but it seems not all show up!?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Test


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry just seeing if i can still post pics


----------



## teddiescorner

Hello! Thought I'd come and see what's what. I'm rather liking the new look and enjoying finding familiar 'faces'


----------



## teddiescorner

Have my albums disappeared now? Can't find them. Perhaps a good thing lol!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

teddiescorner said:


> Have my albums disappeared now? Can't find them. Perhaps a good thing lol!


I can't find them Teddies. Will check with Vlad


----------



## remainsilly

Mooshooshoo said:


> I can't find them Teddies. Will check with Vlad


I've asked same thing, in feedback dropbox.
Along with others.
Still no answer.
If were deleted, will be very cheesed-off.


----------



## alansgail

Hello friends, we're baaaaccckkkk!!! Hopefully I'll have a reveal today or tomorrow and hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to post it!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

remainsilly said:


> I've asked same thing, in feedback dropbox.
> Along with others.
> Still no answer.
> If were deleted, will be very cheesed-off.


I've also brought this up in the Mod room.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Im picking up a few new posters starting their own authentication threads etc, which I think is going to be fairly common over the next few weeks. Please can I ask you to help by reporting any posts which you think should be part of an existing thread, as one of us will move them. 

Thank you


----------



## Louliu71

MayTheOdds said:


> "Our quality and production teams have advised that this is a natural feature with the leather due to the construction of the bag. The leather is soft and supple and this will appear. I certainly have seen this across the coloured bags as they are chrome tanned rather than vegetable tanned like our Oaks, Blacks and Chocolates.
> 
> 
> On this occasion Mulberry would be able to offer you a 30% discount on the bag as a gesture of good will. "
> 
> I'm still annoyed they say that this is a natural thing to happen! The 30% off make the 'faults' easier to swallow, but i've been eyeing up the Black Alexa, which looks beautiful. Hmmmm. Decisions :|




That's rubbish, I know someone else who had this issue with a NVT bag and m customer services weren't interested at all and said something similar, so they contacted the store where purchased from and they sorted the return and the replacement no questions asked

Personally 30% doesn't do it for me, it should be perfect. 

Persevere as this isn't right


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> Im picking up a few new posters starting their own authentication threads etc, which I think is going to be fairly common over the next few weeks. Please can I ask you to help by reporting any posts which you think should be part of an existing thread, as one of us will move them.
> 
> Thank you


Will do moo


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anyone else got horrendous thunder and lightening tonight? We are flooding!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm glad tPF is back, evening ladies


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm glad tPF is back, evening ladies


Hiya!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Shocking news about the female MP murdered today....young woman with 2 wee children and her life ahead of her...hope the weirdo serves a life sentence


----------



## MayTheOdds

Louliu71 said:


> That's rubbish, I know someone else who had this issue with a NVT bag and m customer services weren't interested at all and said something similar, so they contacted the store where purchased from and they sorted the return and the replacement no questions asked
> 
> Personally 30% doesn't do it for me, it should be perfect.
> 
> Persevere as this isn't right



I know, and the fact they're willing to give the 30% off proves to me there is something wrong with it. If it was in fact totally normal, they wouldn't offer such a generous discount. But i don't know what else i can say to them. 

I'm going to ring the m store at Leeds and see if they have any perfect blue bays. I really didn't want to have to make that kind of journey, as it's a good hour and a half away. But i suppose if i want it that badly I'm going to have to do it. 

With an exchange do i need to just take my invoice or will i have to take my card as well?


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> Anyone else got horrendous thunder and lightening tonight? We are flooding!!!


Yup, torrential rain - house down the street has sandbags outside.  I'm a bit higher up thankfully


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> Yup, torrential rain - house down the street has sandbags outside.  I'm a bit higher up thankfully


The lightening is scaring me..we have lost power too...TV went first during the football lol


----------



## alansgail

Yikes, take good care elvis, lightening always scares me!


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> The lightening is scaring me..we have lost power too...TV went first during the football lol


Oooh that's not good, hopefully it'll move off soon.  Uninterrupted footie here sadly.........


----------



## elvisfan4life

alansgail said:


> Yikes, take good care elvis, lightening always scares me!


Its non stop massive big streaks in the sky right overhead..im such a wuss


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> Oooh that's not good, hopefully it'll move off soon.  Uninterrupted footie here sadly.........


Im missing the golf!!!


----------



## Skater

Mooshooshoo said:


> No problem. It's going to take us all a while to get used to the new format. So if anyone is confused, unsure or just plain lost give me or Addy a shout


Hi Moo

If TPF is interested in feedback... I'm finding the new site really frustrating! Fonts etc look nice, but the functionality feels much less user friendly. Having to click on each photo is frustrating, and I often used to select the option on my mobile to switch to the full website as some functions were much easier that way - now I can't find an option to do that. Maybe I'm being slow to adapt, but I'm usually pretty tech savvy... is it just me?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Skater said:


> Hi Moo
> 
> If TPF is interested in feedback... I'm finding the new site really frustrating! Fonts etc look nice, but the functionality feels much less user friendly. Having to click on each photo is frustrating, and I often used to select the option on my mobile to switch to the full website as some functions were much easier that way - now I can't find an option to do that. Maybe I'm being slow to adapt, but I'm usually pretty tech savvy... is it just me?


Nope , the avatars on the summary are too squished up and all my albums have gone!!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thanks to you both for the comments. Vlad & Megs have a feedback page set up, so if you or anyone else wants to offer their comments you can do so here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-purseforum-revamped-an-introduction.944544/page-15


----------



## Louliu71

MayTheOdds said:


> I know, and the fact they're willing to give the 30% off proves to me there is something wrong with it. If it was in fact totally normal, they wouldn't offer such a generous discount. But i don't know what else i can say to them.
> 
> I'm going to ring the m store at Leeds and see if they have any perfect blue bays. I really didn't want to have to make that kind of journey, as it's a good hour and a half away. But i suppose if i want it that badly I'm going to have to do it.
> 
> With an exchange do i need to just take my invoice or will i have to take my card as well?



Exactly, 30% off just like that smells fishy 

Get M to collect the clearly faulty  bag and get a refund and call Leeds to see what their stock is like and ask them to post you one, saves the journey. Why should you make a 3 hour round trip for a bag that shouldn't have got past the QC. The other TPF'er with the same issue, didn't have to leave the house  why should you


----------



## wee drop o bush

out looking at kitchens and flag stone blocks in a concrete yard with my Candy Pink Denim Lily and my DH today 
The concrete yard was a flipping mess! :giggles:
Not a good idea to wear my new Choos  
Thankfully they're none the worse for the concrete yard


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> out looking at kitchens and flag stone blocks in a concrete yard with my Candy Pink Denim Lily and my DH today
> The concrete yard was a flipping mess! :giggles:
> Not a good idea to wear my new Choos
> Thankfully they're none the worse for the concrete yard


That Lily is absolutely darling! You wore Choos to a concrete yard??? Brave girl! Your poor feet!!!!!!


----------



## alansgail

ElainePG said:


> That Lily is absolutely darling! You wore Choos to a concrete yard??? Brave girl! Your poor feet!!!!!!



More like her poor shoes!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

To be honest I didn't realise that there wasn't a showroom 
They survived


----------



## ksuromax

I can't believe how smooth and quick Mulberry online shopping is! I placed my order on Wed, 15th, it's 18th Sat and I have already received my parcel! It's not yet reflected on my account, and the order is already here! I am very amazed! Well done, Mulberry!
And, here she is, my lovely oxblood beauty!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Congratulations Ksuromax ❤️


----------



## NY2005

Beautiful ksuromax , I love Oxblood and daria is a great bag. Enjoy


----------



## elvisfan4life

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3383736
> View attachment 3383739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how smooth and quick Mulberry online shopping is! I placed my order on Wed, 15th, it's 18th Sat and I have already received my parcel! It's not yet reflected on my account, and the order is already here! I am very amazed! Well done, Mulberry!
> And, here she is, my lovely oxblood beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383736


Well done you shes a beauty gorgeous colour and leather looks lovely enjoy x


----------



## ksuromax

elvisfan4life said:


> Well done you shes a beauty gorgeous colour and leather looks lovely enjoy x


Thank you! Indeed, she is!


----------



## Kiti

The Lily related posts here make me so sad... I used to own a Large Lily in black and I sold it. Miss her like crazy now, and of course M does not make that size anymore! None to be seen in Ebay either. ***crying my eyes out***


----------



## NY2005

Kiti said:


> The Lily related posts here make me so sad... I used to own a Large Lily in black and I sold it. Miss her like crazy now, and of course M does not make that size anymore! None to be seen in Ebay either. ***crying my eyes out***


Sellers remorse.....it gets us all sooner or later. I'm a lily fan too, along with a lot of the other ladies on here. Fingers crossed one will turn up for you.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3383736
> View attachment 3383739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how smooth and quick Mulberry online shopping is! I placed my order on Wed, 15th, it's 18th Sat and I have already received my parcel! It's not yet reflected on my account, and the order is already here! I am very amazed! Well done, Mulberry!
> And, here she is, my lovely oxblood beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383736



Wow! [emoji7]
Congratulations[emoji898]


----------



## wee drop o bush

NY2005 said:


> Sellers remorse.....it gets us all sooner or later. I'm a lily fan too, along with a lot of the other ladies on here. Fingers crossed one will turn up for you.



Hopefully it will, I absolutely adore my Lily, I've had her for 4 years now, she was my first ever Mulberry[emoji178]


----------



## ElainePG

alansgail said:


> More like her poor shoes!!!!


That, too!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3383736
> View attachment 3383739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how smooth and quick Mulberry online shopping is! I placed my order on Wed, 15th, it's 18th Sat and I have already received my parcel! It's not yet reflected on my account, and the order is already here! I am very amazed! Well done, Mulberry!
> And, here she is, my lovely oxblood beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383736


Wow, ksuromax, your new Daria just *glows*!!! Everything about it is just wonderful. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Kiti said:


> The Lily related posts here make me so sad... I used to own a Large Lily in black and I sold it. Miss her like crazy now, and of course M does not make that size anymore! None to be seen in Ebay either. ***crying my eyes out***


Was the *Large* Lily a whole lot larger than the *Medium* Lily that is on sale now? I'm considering buying my first Lily in Oak in the Medium size, but I'm worried that it might be too plain a bag. Now your post is making me reconsider!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Wow, ksuromax, your new Daria just *glows*!!! Everything about it is just wonderful. Wear it in good health!


Thanks! 
All my other Mulberries are quiet but as you said, i wanted one GLOWING and eye-catching 
So here she is! And leather smells just divine!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Thanks!
> All my other Mulberries are quiet but as you said, i wanted one GLOWING and eye-catching
> So here she is! And leather smells just divine!


I'm so glad to hear it.  After the disappointing stories from some of the girls on this thread, who had to send back their sale items, it's so nice to hear from someone who is thoroughly chuffed!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to hear it.  After the disappointing stories from some of the girls on this thread, who had to send back their sale items, it's so nice to hear from someone who is thoroughly chuffed!


Yes, after reading those horror stories i was ready, i inspected every square cm and checked the colour evenness allover and again, when i finally made sure that she was PERFECT i relaxed now she is sitting on the sofa as a queen on her throne )) lol and i posted my comment exactly for this reason - to let others know that it can be a very pleasant experience, too!


----------



## princesspig

Gorgeous oxblood Daria!

I just received my 2nd Alexa. It is going back - it has cuts in the leather in a few places. It was apparently quality checked before it was shipped to me.
Really frustrated about this


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Gorgeous oxblood Daria!
> 
> I just received my 2nd Alexa. It is going back - it has cuts in the leather in a few places. It was apparently quality checked before it was shipped to me.
> Really frustrated about this


Cuts?! that's terrible. Whoever checked it to be sent out needs re training. I know some of this stock is being discontinued but even so it still costs hundreds of pounds. Not great for their reputation either. You should make a fuss , that's awful. I'm disappointed for you.


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Cuts?! that's terrible. Whoever checked it to be sent out needs re training. I know some of this stock is being discontinued but even so it still costs hundreds of pounds. Not great for their reputation either. You should make a fuss , that's awful. I'm disappointed for you.



Cut like this one (it's on the bottom of the bag):





There's also one on the front strap of the bag - the strap with the buckle and magnet:





I've already talked to customer services, and the lady who helped me was very good - but I'm still just really disappointed. I expected far more, especially after they said they'd make sure this bag would be perfect. And then they send me this one. I actually think it's worse than the first one. 

I've been offered 10% off my next order, but I'm not sure there'll be a next. And I think that's only because I told them I didn't want some coffee table book they offered as a goodwill gesture. I am trying to buy a bag here, I don't think there's any need to mix books into this - there's no need to overcomplicate this process.

The ladies I've talked to in the customer services have been great, but I'm just really annoyed that I've had to waste my time. Two days of taking delivery (coming up to a third day soon) and now two days of having to wait for the courier to pick up the bags. Even with one hour time slots given on the day, it's a lot of time that I could have spent doing more productive things.
They've seen these pictures as well, and they seem to be taking it seriously, but it still doesn't change the fact that I will have spent days waiting for the courier to deliver and pick up parcels, and I'll probably end up getting the 3rd bag on Thurday or Friday. I ordered the bag last Saturday, so I will have waited for almost two weeks. 

It really takes the fun and excitement out of getting a new bag.


----------



## NY2005

Absolutely disgusting that they have sent this product out. I know you say the ladies at CS were helpful but did they have any insight as to how this may have happened?  I'm gobsmacked. Clearly there are no pre checks. This is from their own website too, they can't even blame a third party. What a random suggestion to give you a mulberry coffee table book as a gesture of goodwill. They really need to up their game. I feel your frustration.


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Absolutely disgusting that they have sent this product out. I know you say the ladies at CS were helpful but did they have any insight as to how this may have happened?  I'm gobsmacked. Clearly there are no pre checks. This is from their own website too, they can't even blame a third party. What a random suggestion to give you a mulberry coffee table book as a gesture of goodwill. They really need to up their game. I feel your frustration.



My impression is that they don't know how it happened and why it wasn't picked up during their quality checks. I didn't ask though, but they did say that it's very serious and that the next bag (number 3) will be checked by two sets of eyes.


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> My impression is that they don't know how it happened and why it wasn't picked up during their quality checks. I didn't ask though, but they did say that it's very serious and that the next bag (number 3) will be checked by two sets of eyes.


 
I am sorry about your sad experience. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you get your perfect Lexy, soon.


----------



## alansgail

princesspig said:


> My impression is that they don't know how it happened and why it wasn't picked up during their quality checks. I didn't ask though, but they did say that it's very serious and that the next bag (number 3) will be checked by two sets of eyes.


At this point they should send you a new bag for free......sheesh! So sorry this is happening to you. Really puts one off a brand to have something like this happen!


----------



## Taimi

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I do think TPF with the new revamped look isn't as homely place as it was before. I find things, that's not the problem and I can read the texts (I haven't the presbyopia yet..), but the overall look doesn't feel as cosy as before, if you know what I mean. Well, maybe I'll get used to it eventually!


----------



## Ludmilla

Taimi said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one, but I do think TPF with the new revamped look isn't as homely place as it was before. I find things, that's not the problem and I can read the texts (I haven't the presbyopia yet..), but the overall look doesn't feel as cosy as before, if you know what I mean. Well, maybe I'll get used to it eventually!



I agree. It is strange somehow. I feel very lost although the changes are not this huge.


----------



## Pessie

princesspig said:


> Cut like this one (it's on the bottom of the bag):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also one on the front strap of the bag - the strap with the buckle and magnet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already talked to customer services, and the lady who helped me was very good - but I'm still just really disappointed. I expected far more, especially after they said they'd make sure this bag would be perfect. And then they send me this one. I actually think it's worse than the first one.
> 
> I've been offered 10% off my next order, but I'm not sure there'll be a next. And I think that's only because I told them I didn't want some coffee table book they offered as a goodwill gesture. I am trying to buy a bag here, I don't think there's any need to mix books into this - there's no need to overcomplicate this process.
> 
> The ladies I've talked to in the customer services have been great, but I'm just really annoyed that I've had to waste my time. Two days of taking delivery (coming up to a third day soon) and now two days of having to wait for the courier to pick up the bags. Even with one hour time slots given on the day, it's a lot of time that I could have spent doing more productive things.
> They've seen these pictures as well, and they seem to be taking it seriously, but it still doesn't change the fact that I will have spent days waiting for the courier to deliver and pick up parcels, and I'll probably end up getting the 3rd bag on Thurday or Friday. I ordered the bag last Saturday, so I will have waited for almost two weeks.
> 
> It really takes the fun and excitement out of getting a new bag.


 
You're not kidding, that's appalling.  All that waiting around - I'd be fed up too.


----------



## Taimi

Ludmilla said:


> I agree. It is strange somehow. I feel very lost although the changes are not this huge.



I know! It's kind of weird too. Maybe it's because of the layout, which is more "busy" imo. Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I agree. It is strange somehow. I feel very lost although the changes are not this huge.


It's hard to read.  Looks like it should be clear,  but it's not.  Quotes and replies are tricky.  I think it's lost it's character.


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> It's hard to read.  Looks like it should be clear,  but it's not.  Quotes and replies are tricky.  I think it's lost it's character.





Taimi said:


> I know! It's kind of weird too. Maybe it's because of the layout, which is more "busy" imo. Maybe I'll get used to it.


I agree with you both - and seconds after asking on the feedback thread how to multiquote I figured it out....
I am struggling with replies and everything is so busy on the screen. I really hope we all can adjust.... But it nice to see, that I am not alone.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I agree with you both - and seconds after asking on the feedback thread how to multiquote I figured it out....
> I am struggling with replies and everything is so busy on the screen. I really hope we all can adjust.... But it nice to see, that I am not alone.


I hate it


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I hate it



Shhhhhh. Don't  tell anyone I hate it, too.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Shhhhhh. Don't  tell anyone I hate it, too.



I reported a thread by accident, I'm not over keen either - i mainly use the app, but even that    Isn't behaving as I'm logged in until (clearly as I'm posting this) but if  I click on a link for an image that isn't immediately visible and it throws a wobbly!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I hate it



Must be an age thing [emoji6] brain ain't what it used to be


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Must be an age thing [emoji6] brain ain't what it used to be


Brain can still spot a lovely handbag at 50 paces though


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Brain can still spot a lovely handbag at 50 paces though



Very true! [emoji851]


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Brain can still spot a lovely handbag at 50 paces though


Well, yes... but now you're talking about *important* things!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Brain can still spot a lovely handbag at 50 paces though





ElainePG said:


> Well, yes... but now you're talking about *important* things!



Hahaha. Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I reported a thread by accident, I'm not over keen either - i mainly use the app, but even that    Isn't behaving as I'm logged in until (clearly as I'm posting this) but if  I click on a link for an image that isn't immediately visible and it throws a wobbly!



My app is not working, either. Hehehe. I reported and quoted  one of my own posts by accident.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> My app is not working, either. Hehehe. I reported and quoted  one of my own posts by accident.


  That's quite an achievement - go straight to the top of the class!


----------



## Taimi

It's nice to know I'm not the only one with difficulties to adjust to the new PF.


----------



## valeriewanxgy

I have to say ~ I like the new layout ^^;; it works much better for me than the previous one. I also thinks it looks more sleek


----------



## remainsilly

Taimi said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only one with difficulties to adjust to the new PF.


Last couple days, I dealt with login robot checks.
Several minutes of "click all the photos with rivers in them." And "click all the photos showing storefronts."
It takes soooo long to just get through 1 login, losing interest in doing so.


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Last couple days, I dealt with login robot checks.
> Several minutes of "click all the photos with rivers in them." And "click all the photos showing storefronts."
> It takes soooo long to just get through 1 login, losing interest in doing so.


That sounds really annoying.....once I'm logged in I stay logged in and don't ever log out. Is there an advantage to logging out?


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> That's quite an achievement - go straight to the top of the class!



Hahaha. Let's wait and see what I achieve next. 



remainsilly said:


> Last couple days, I dealt with login robot checks.
> Several minutes of "click all the photos with rivers in them." And "click all the photos showing storefronts."
> It takes soooo long to just get through 1 login, losing interest in doing so.



Ugh. This sounds really annoying. Maybe it's a glitch?


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> That sounds really annoying.....once I'm logged in I stay logged in and don't ever log out. Is there an advantage to logging out?


My habit is to logout of every program, etc.
Also do not store passwords/login info.
Some might call this paranoia--I prefer "online safety."
I also believe apps are the devil's spawn. 
But that IS paranoia.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This sounds really annoying. Maybe it's a glitch?


Lucky me.


----------



## Ludmilla

We


remainsilly said:


> Lucky me.





remainsilly said:


> Lucky me.


Well, I cannot post pictures from my phone anymore as they are "too large". I do not feel like learning to make them smaller.


----------



## Taimi

remainsilly said:


> Last couple days, I dealt with login robot checks.
> Several minutes of "click all the photos with rivers in them." And "click all the photos showing storefronts."
> It takes soooo long to just get through 1 login, losing interest in doing so.



Oh gosh, how annoying! I also log out every time and every place, I'm a little (or a little more...) paranoid too. I mean, online-safe.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I cannot post pictures from my phone anymore as they are "too large". I do not feel like learning to make them smaller.


I think that was a programming error on Vlad's part... he posted something about fixing it on the "Purse Forum Revamped" thread (or whatever they're calling it). I've subscribed to that thread, and I've seen you there, so I guess you're subscribed too. I go there every day because I find little hints about how to better use the new version.
I personally like the upgrade, but they released it too early... they should have built on-line help and some training videos *first*, for the users who don't want to just play around until they figure things out.    They're promised training videos some time this week, but by then we'll all know how to use it! In the meantime, Vlad just has to keep explaining the same things over & over in the "Purse Forum Revamped" thread.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Let's wait and see what I achieve next.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. This sounds really annoying. Maybe it's a glitch?


Come on ladies how do you all thnk i feel i am not of this techie age!!! I have no idea how to do anything on here now lol


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I think that was a programming error on Vlad's part... he posted something about fixing it on the "Purse Forum Revamped" thread (or whatever they're calling it). I've subscribed to that thread, and I've seen you there, so I guess you're subscribed too. I go there every day because I find little hints about how to better use the new version.
> I personally like the upgrade, but they released it too early... they should have built on-line help and some training videos *first*, for the users who don't want to just play around until they figure things out.    They're promised training videos some time this week, but by then we'll all know how to use it! In the meantime, Vlad just has to keep explaining the same things over & over in the "Purse Forum Revamped" thread.



I tried to post the picture today. I think there was somewhere in the revamping thread an answer to my problem, but I am honestly too lazy to search for it. 
I agree that it would have been great to release help manuals before revamping the site.


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Come on ladies how do you all thnk i feel i am not of this techie age!!! I have no idea how to do anything on here now lol



I hear you...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> I hear you...


And manuals????? Nooooo too much like work i spend enough time with silly headphones on online trying to work out how to use all the software at work no more !!!


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> And manuals????? Nooooo too much like work i spend enough time with silly headphones on online trying to work out how to use all the software at work no more !!!




 I guess I would be wayyy too lazy to read manuals.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I guess I would be wayyy too lazy to read manuals.


There are YouTube videos that supposedly show me how to use all the features on my car. You bring your smartphone into your car, you see, and watch the videos while you fiddle with the many, many, MANY controls. My car is one year old. Have I watched the videos? No, I have not! 
It's a matter of priorities, though. If there were a tPF video, I'm quite sure I'd watch it!


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> There are YouTube videos that supposedly show me how to use all the features on my car. You bring your smartphone into your car, you see, and watch the videos while you fiddle with the many, many, MANY controls. My car is one year old. Have I watched the videos? No, I have not!
> It's a matter of priorities, though. If there were a tPF video, I'm quite sure I'd watch it!


I read a manual once.  Picked up a new car and couldn't work out where reverse was in order to get it out of the parking space at the dealership.  First and last time!!


----------



## Izzy48

My SA ordered the key/coin pouch for me and sent the picture as they have just received it. She also sent a picture of the small Bayswater in the dune color. I think this small Bayswater is just beautiful. Perhaps it is the lining but I think the small Bayswater looks better than the original model.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 3387971
> View attachment 3387972
> View attachment 3387973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA ordered the key/coin pouch for me and sent the picture as they have just received it. She also sent a picture of the small Bayswater in the dune color. I think this small Bayswater is just beautiful. Perhaps it is the lining but I think the small Bayswater looks better than the original model.


I love the contrasting lining, izzy! Is this the Bayswater that has a strap? The color of the coin pouch is simply splendid. I'll bet you can't wait until it arrives at your house. It will really "dress up" the inside of your bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> I read a manual once.  Picked up a new car and *couldn't work out where reverse was in order to get it out of the parking space at the dealership*.  First and last time!!


That's a funny story, Pessie! At least my saleslady at the dealership gave me a (very quick) overview of the main functions before she let me drive away in my new car. A good thing, too, or I probably would have run over something or someone before I arrived home!


----------



## NY2005

I'm just sticking to the basics and it seems ok so far. Will have a look at the snag thread see what I can learn.


----------



## MayTheOdds

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 3387971
> View attachment 3387972
> View attachment 3387973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA ordered the key/coin pouch for me and sent the picture as they have just received it. She also sent a picture of the small Bayswater in the dune color. I think this small Bayswater is just beautiful. Perhaps it is the lining but I think the small Bayswater looks better than the original model.




I love the colour of this SB, and it's contrasting lining. I'm not that fond of the new Bayswater, but i actually think it looks nice in the smaller size.


----------



## Izzy48

MayTheOdds said:


> I love the colour of this SB, and it's contrasting lining. I'm not that fond of the new Bayswater, but i actually think it looks nice in the smaller size.


I do as well even though I am not going to get it. However, I did see the new small DZ in grey and I certainly want that bag because it is the Mulberry I love.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love the contrasting lining, izzy! Is this the Bayswater that has a strap? The color of the coin pouch is simply splendid. I'll bet you can't wait until it arrives at your house. It will really "dress up" the inside of your bags!



Yes, Elaine, it is the one with the strap. Just a beautiful bag. However, if I had not done so much damage I would purchase the grey DZ in the small size. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, Elaine, it is the one with the strap. Just a beautiful bag. However, if I had not done so much damage I would purchase the grey DZ in the small size. Absolutely beautiful.


Oh? A D-Z in *grey*????  I'm heading to the M site right now to check it out!!!!   

5 minutes later: Rats! It's not up on the site yet. Your SA must have sent you an advance photo (sigh).


----------



## Izzy48

No Elaine it is on the site.

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom.../small-new-bayswater-dune-small-classic-grain

I absolutely cannot believe I like something with wings on it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> No Elaine it is on the site.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom.../small-new-bayswater-dune-small-classic-grain


Got it. Here's the color I've fallen for: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/bayswater/small-new-bayswater-candy-small-classic-grain
I guess they had to do something to appease everyone who was missing "Mulberry Pink." Which includes me, now that I've sent my Willow off for adoption.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Got it. Here's the color I've fallen for: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/bayswater/small-new-bayswater-candy-small-classic-grain
> I guess they had to do something to appease everyone who was missing "Mulberry Pink." Which includes me, now that I've sent my Willow off for adoption.


Wow you got rid of your willow?? Why? You loved that bag?


----------



## elvisfan4life

How do you  add smilies now????


----------



## elvisfan4life

Found some


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Got it. Here's the color I've fallen for: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/bayswater/small-new-bayswater-candy-small-classic-grain
> I guess they had to do something to appease everyone who was missing "Mulberry Pink." Which includes me, now that I've sent my Willow off for adoption.



Your pink Willow??? Nooooooo! I still remember her reveal....


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Izzy48 said:


> No Elaine it is on the site.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom.../small-new-bayswater-dune-small-classic-grain
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe I like something with wings on it.



I think it's sneaky like that. It grows on you... I hated it at first, and now I'm thinking ~ well ... maybe. The colours *are* beautiful, especially the Oxblood ...


----------



## snailpolish

Izzy48 said:


> No Elaine it is on the site.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom.../small-new-bayswater-dune-small-classic-grain
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe I like something with wings on it.


I saw this in my local store (HoF) last week.  It has just arrived and was not yet on display.  It is gorgeous.  My ONLY complaint about the new SBS is that the strap is too short for me on cross-body.  It fitted my SA perfectly cross-body - I would estimate that she is 5'1" or thereabouts.  It's just above hip on me, at 5'7" but I think I will get over it for the yellow one.  After all, fashun bloggers tend to wear their cross body bags under their armpits...


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Found some


Since you found some smiles please enlighten me on how to find them!


----------



## princesspig

Went to the polling station with my boyfriend (I'm not from the UK so not allowed to vote) first thing this morning, and on the way there, a van drove into a puddle and soaked me completely. Thankfully I didn't have a bag with me! My fairly new Barbour jacket (which cannot be washed) is soaked and gross, so I am not pleased. My shoes are soaked. The rest of my clothes will just go in the washing machine, but what a start to the day


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Since you found some smiles please enlighten me on how to find them!


On the top grey bar when you post just over half way along click on smiley face and they come up


----------



## elvisfan4life

princesspig said:


> Went to the polling station with my boyfriend (I'm not from the UK so not allowed to vote) first thing this morning, and on the way there, a van drove into a puddle and soaked me completely. Thankfully I didn't have a bag with me! My fairly new Barbour jacket (which cannot be washed) is soaked and gross, so I am not pleased. My shoes are soaked. The rest of my clothes will just go in the washing machine, but what a start to the day


Im Off to vote now before the thunder arrives again


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Went to the polling station with my boyfriend (I'm not from the UK so not allowed to vote) first thing this morning, and on the way there, a van drove into a puddle and soaked me completely. Thankfully I didn't have a bag with me! My fairly new Barbour jacket (which cannot be washed) is soaked and gross, so I am not pleased. My shoes are soaked. The rest of my clothes will just go in the washing machine, but what a start to the day



I feel your anger and distress, princesspig; what a horrid start to the day for you! I do hope that it has improved for you since ...

Bright sunshine here all day, btw, just to rub it in! I've put the Guinea Pigs out on the lawn and pegged out a lineful of washing (good job I didn't get that the wrong way round!) [emoji6][emoji194]


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Im Off to vote now before the thunder arrives again



Sunny skies here, elvis, but very close and muggy ... I may have to dash for the Guinea Pigs if the rain comes down to my end of Derbyshire! Haven't voted yet, btw ... Decisions, decisions ... [emoji848]


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> On the top grey bar when you post just over half way along click on smiley face and they come up



Many thanks! Sounds as if you are having horrible weather. You have experienced the humidity and high temperatures of ours so you know what it feels like here today! Many thanks to a very good friend!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I feel your anger and distress, princesspig; what a horrid start to the day for you! I do hope that it has improved for you since ...
> 
> Bright sunshine here all day, btw, just to rub it in! I've put the Guinea Pigs out on the lawn and pegged out a lineful of washing (good job I didn't get that the wrong way round!) [emoji6][emoji194]



OMG you have guinea pigs! I had guineas when I was a child! [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Wow you got rid of your willow?? Why? You loved that bag?


It was much too heavy for me, elvis. I kept pretending that it wasn't, but every time I had to carry it for more than 10 minutes, I had shoulder & back pain. I was so sad about it, because I really loved everything about that bag (especially the *color*!) but I knew if I kept it, the poor thing would just sit in my closet.

I do hope that it goes to a good home.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I feel your anger and distress, princesspig; what a horrid start to the day for you! I do hope that it has improved for you since ...
> 
> Bright sunshine here all day, btw, just to rub it in! *I've put the Guinea Pigs out on the lawn and pegged out a lineful of washing (good job I didn't get that the wrong way round*!) [emoji6][emoji194]



That is a *HYSTERICAL* image, mayfly!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Your pink Willow??? Nooooooo! I still remember her reveal....


I know, right? It made me *so* sad to box her up. But I'm hoping she will be adopted by someone taller and stronger than I am, and they will have a long and happy life together.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks! Sounds as if you are having horrible weather. You have experienced the humidity and high temperatures of ours so you know what it feels like here today! Many thanks to a very good friend!


Wish i was there my dear friend...i am sporting a rather stunning scarf today makes me smile


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> It was much too heavy for me, elvis. I kept pretending that it wasn't, but every time I had to carry it for more than 10 minutes, I had shoulder & back pain. I was so sad about it, because I really loved everything about that bag (especially the *color*!) but I knew if I kept it, the poor thing would just sit in my closet.
> 
> I do hope that it goes to a good home.


Oh bless you Elaine there will be a stunning pink one for you i hope hugs


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh bless you Elaine there will be a stunning pink one for you i hope hugs


Thank you, elvis. That is very sweet.  This time I will wait patiently and not rush into a purchase.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> OMG you have guinea pigs! I had guineas when I was a child! [emoji173]️



Two are mine and two are my daughters' but I spend the most time with them.  I love the little noises they make; they are way friendlier than our Demon Bunny ... [emoji849]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> That is a *HYSTERICAL* image, mayfly!!!



I can envisage their looks of furry indignation as they're suspended by their ears in mistake for the puppy's toys! [emoji6] Actually, they are a bunch of very spoilt little men and have me wrapped around their paws! [emoji5]

I'm so sorry your gorgeous pink Willow didn't work out for you, Elaine; it was brave and honest to admit this and let her go. I still haven't shifted the lovelies I don't carry; I need to be firm and accept that bags are there to be used, not kept as works of art to be admired ... [emoji848]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I can envisage their looks of furry indignation as they're suspended by their ears in mistake for the puppy's toys! [emoji6] Actually, they are a bunch of very spoilt little men and have me wrapped around their paws! [emoji5]
> 
> I'm so sorry your gorgeous pink Willow didn't work out for you, Elaine; it was brave and honest to admit this and let her go. I still haven't shifted the lovelies I don't carry; I need to be firm and accept that *bags are there to be used, not kept as works of art to be admired* ... [emoji848]


Yes, that was exactly the mental process I had to go through. Much as I love my bags, they are (is this sacrilege?) only handbags. I have lots of _objets d'art_ to admire in my house if I need to feed my aesthetic sensibilities! But I'll admit I swallowed hard when I sealed up the box...


----------



## princesspig

Quick update on the Alexas I've had some issues with:
Got the third one today - it is going back too as it has some issues too (I posted pictures in another thread). Should get a fourth one some time next week.


----------



## MayTheOdds

princesspig said:


> Quick update on the Alexas I've had some issues with:
> Got the third one today - it is going back too as it has some issues too (I posted pictures in another thread). Should get a fourth one some time next week.




I can't believe the bad luck you're having trying to get a perfect Alexa! Fingers crossed that the next one won't have to be returned


----------



## princesspig

MayTheOdds said:


> I can't believe the bad luck you're having trying to get a perfect Alexa! Fingers crossed that the next one won't have to be returned



Thank you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Harrods mulberry sale half prices caras and DZB


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sale items


----------



## elvisfan4life

4 of the black purses and 5 medium black cars left in stock


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Quick update on the Alexas I've had some issues with:
> Got the third one today - it is going back too as it has some issues too (I posted pictures in another thread). Should get a fourth one some time next week.


Arrrrrrrgh! How frustrating for you!


----------



## ElainePG

Finally caved in the sale... I treated myself to a little Tree Zip Around Purse in Fiery Spitz when I realized that the new version was just stamped "Mulberry" but didn't have a tree on it. I had planned to give this sale a miss, but if they're going to do THAT, I'm well within my rights!

ETA: Oops... guess I should have posted this in the "Mulberry Sale" thread. I probably need a second cup of coffee!


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Finally caved in the sale... I treated myself to a little Tree Zip Around Purse in Fiery Spitz when I realized that the new version was just stamped "Mulberry" but didn't have a tree on it. I had planned to give this sale a miss, but if they're going to do THAT, I'm well within my rights!
> 
> ETA: Oops... guess I should have posted this in the "Mulberry Sale" thread. I probably need a second cup of coffee!


You'll love it! Such a vibrant colour which goes lovely with the gold zip and mulberry tree. I do not like the new stamped logo at all!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> You'll love it! Such a vibrant colour which goes lovely with the gold zip and mulberry tree. I do not like the new stamped logo at all!!


I agree. At first I thought I'd wait and get it next fall (I'm sort of on the sofa) but when I saw that they had replaced the tree with a stamp, and switched the classic grain leather for calf, I just had to jump for it. And of course the price tag helped!


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> It was much too heavy for me, elvis. I kept pretending that it wasn't, but every time I had to carry it for more than 10 minutes, I had shoulder & back pain. I was so sad about it, because I really loved everything about that bag (especially the *color*!) but I knew if I kept it, the poor thing would just sit in my closet.
> 
> I do hope that it goes to a good home.



Did you send it to NPN?  If so, is it a small or regular?  This is a HG so I will begin the NPN stalking if necessary lol.


----------



## Elendil

aerinha said:


> Did you send it to NPN?  If so, is it a small or regular?  This is a HG so I will begin the NPN stalking if necessary lol.



The Finer things has one willow in mulberry pink...


----------



## cheapsweep1

hello my lovelies 

Is the finer things in Aberdeen any good?? 

I think the lady who owns it is Hannah and thers something I fancy on there but its new to me

All help greatly received


----------



## elvisfan4life

cheapsweep1 said:


> hello my lovelies
> 
> Is the finer things in Aberdeen any good??
> 
> I think the lady who owns it is Hannah and thers something I fancy on there but its new to me
> 
> All help greatly received


Look under the mulberry shopping sub forum there is a thread for each main reseller inc TFTA
And welcome btw


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Two are mine and two are my daughters' but I spend the most time with them.  I love the little noises they make; they are way friendlier than our Demon Bunny ... [emoji849]



The little noises are their cutest "feature". [emoji173]️


----------



## cheapsweep1

elvisfan4life said:


> Look under the mulberry shopping sub forum there is a thread for each main reseller inc TFTA
> And welcome btw



Thanks my lovely, all purchased just waiting now eeeek! Excited!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Harrods mulberry sale half prices caras and DZB



I quite fancy a Cara - but not the microfibre lining! I took a shine to a blue beauty at a fab price in Selfridges, Birmingham in January but the lining was just a real no-no for me ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> The little noises are their cutest "feature". [emoji173]️



Exactly! I love them wheeking like crazy when they see me approaching with their tea! [emoji6][emoji535]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Exactly! I love them wheeking like crazy when they see me approaching with their tea! [emoji6][emoji535]


What does one give guines pigs for tea???


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> What does one give guines pigs for tea???



Hmm, sadly not cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off and tea from a china teapot ... [emoji6]  However, the little men do have a variety mix of some of the following: Romaine lettuce, red Capsicum peppers, cucumber, spinach, curly kale, apple, carrot, corn on the cob etc accompanied by fresh hay and washed down with water.  They also have hand-picked grass, clover and dandelion leaves when the weather is too inclement for their Furrinesses to graze outside ..!  On such occasions, they are given the run of the dining room! [emoji5]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, sadly not cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off and tea from a china teapot ... [emoji6]  However, the little men do have a variety mix of some of the following: Romaine lettuce, red Capsicum peppers, cucumber, spinach, curly kale, apple, carrot, corn on the cob etc accompanied by fresh hay and washed down with water.  They also have hand-picked grass, clover and dandelion leaves when the weather is too inclement for their Furrinesses to graze outside ..!  On such occasions, they are given the run of the dining room! [emoji5]


That's quite a fancy diet! How many of the little gentlemen are gracing you with their presence?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> That's quite a fancy diet! How many of the little gentlemen are gracing you with their presence?



I omitted the broccoli, I realise, to which they are also rather partial! [emoji6]  I have an older gentleman, who lives on his own since his brother died at Christmas, and three baby boys who are currently sharing happily.  I had hoped to integrate the senior chap with the young whippersnappers but he's shown that he's happier in his own space. Which is fair enough.  We have a rather ferocious, unsociable bunny who definitely doesn't like company either! [emoji195][emoji48]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I omitted the broccoli, I realise, to which they are also rather partial! [emoji6]  I have an older gentleman, who lives on his own since his brother died at Christmas, and three baby boys who are currently sharing happily.  I had hoped to integrate the senior chap with the young whippersnappers but he's shown that he's happier in his own space. Which is fair enough.  We have a rather ferocious, unsociable bunny who definitely doesn't like company either! [emoji195][emoji48]


That is quite a household; it sounds like a cast of characters from a P.G. Wodehouse novel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I omitted the broccoli, I realise, to which they are also rather partial! [emoji6]  I have an older gentleman, who lives on his own since his brother died at Christmas, and three baby boys who are currently sharing happily.  I had hoped to integrate the senior chap with the young whippersnappers but he's shown that he's happier in his own space. Which is fair enough.  We have a rather ferocious, unsociable bunny who definitely doesn't like company either! [emoji195][emoji48]



We never had boys we always had girls. [emoji4]
I like how you describe them - and agree with Elaine that they sound like quite some characters. [emoji3]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> How do you  add smilies now????



I was wandering around and found this, this morning!

http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies


----------



## remainsilly

Longing for the day when I can work death into conversation.
Or the horse sh!t one.


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Longing for the day when I can work death into conversation.
> Or the horse sh!t one.


Well the death one shouldn't be too horribly hard, one can always find threads that should just......well, for want of a better word......DIE! I can see the other being fun to use also!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Longing for the day when I can work death into conversation.
> Or the horse sh!t one.


Well, I think both of them relate to some of the bags in the new Mulberry collection... but maybe that's just me?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Well, I think both of them relate to some of the bags in the new Mulberry collection... but maybe that's just me?


Absolutely.

Man in my life saw new camden(i.e. clown beach ball bag)& became thoroughly confused. Until I explained it all was a bad joke--which should end soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Longing for the day when I can work death into conversation.
> Or the horse sh!t one.


It is quite sad that so can find neither of them on the mobile version on my phone. 


alansgail said:


> Well the death one shouldn't be too horribly hard, one can always find threads that should just......well, for want of a better word......DIE! I can see the other being fun to use also!


Good old +1 on this.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Man in my life saw new camden(i.e. clown beach ball bag)& became thoroughly confused. Until I explained it all was a bad joke--which should end soon.


Clown beach ball bag?  LOVE it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> It is quite sad that so can find neither of them on the mobile version on my phone.


They are on this page, http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies
but it isn't easy to insert them when you're on a phone. You have to memorize the codes for the smilies and type them in, using the page as a reminder of what the codes are.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Well, I think both of them relate to some of the bags in the new Mulberry collection... but maybe that's just me?


You took the words right out of  my mouth my friend


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Man in my life saw new camden(i.e. clown beach ball bag)& became thoroughly confused. Until I explained it all was a bad joke--which should end soon.


Its a coal scuttle


----------



## Izzy48

Just found out today the Bayswater DZ is not being carried in the US this year.  I couldn't believe it! Looks as if US Mulberry  is buying the new Johnny C. things which is well and good but frustrating to an extent. I have asked my SA to see if she can get a grey DZ from England so we will see. Still amazed as to why they wouldn't buy it for US sales.


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> I was wandering around and found this, this morning!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies


How do you find this to be readily available?


----------



## NY2005

All 


remainsilly said:


> Longing for the day when I can work death into conversation.
> Or the horse sh!t one.


All in good time remainsilly. I wonder if you will get to use them one post!


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Its a coal scuttle


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just found out today the Bayswater DZ is not being carried in the US this year.  I couldn't believe it! Looks as if US Mulberry  is buying the new Johnny C. things which is well and good but frustrating to an extent. I have asked my SA to see if she can get a grey DZ from England so we will see. Still amazed as to why they wouldn't buy it for US sales.


That's completely unbelievable, Izzy! It makes no sense at all... if the D-Z is available in the U.K., why wouldn't the U.S. Mulberry stores want to stock it too? Does that mean if we go on the Mulberry USA web site and order a D-Z, it will be shipped to us from England??? Or will the D-Z simply be pulled from the Mulberry USA site? Eek!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> How do you find this to be readily available?


Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page. You will see the word "Help." Click on it and several options will appear, one of which is a page of smilies. I bookmarked that page and leave it open in a tab at all times, so I can refer to it. (Note: the smilies on that page aren't "clickable," but they do have the BB codes next to each image, so you can learn the ones you use most often.)
Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That's completely unbelievable, Izzy! It makes no sense at all... if the D-Z is available in the U.K., why wouldn't the U.S. Mulberry stores want to stock it too? Does that mean if we go on the Mulberry USA web site and order a D-Z, it will be shipped to us from England??? Or will the D-Z simply be pulled from the Mulberry USA site? Eek!


----------



## Izzy48

From what I understand the US is concentrating on Johnny Coca's designs rather than the original Mulberry designs.  I believe the only Bayswater bags we will have here will be the new ones if I understood correctly. However, I was so surprised I may have heard incorrectly. But I a positive about the Bayswater DZ. Also, thanks for the information on the smiles.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> From what I understand the US is concentrating on Johnny Coca's designs rather than the original Mulberry designs.  I believe the only Bayswater bags we will have here will be the new ones if I understood correctly. However, I was so surprised I may have heard incorrectly. But I a positive about the Bayswater DZ. *Also, thanks for the information on the smiles*.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said: ↑
"From what I understand the US is concentrating on Johnny Coca's designs rather than the original Mulberry designs. I believe the only Bayswater bags we will have here will be the new ones if I understood correctly..."

Conspiracy! Madness! Bag censorship!
Aha.
Found the perfect post for these emoticons.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> How do you find this to be readily available?



Bottom of the page
Terms and rules
Smilies - left hand side of the page

Or tap on the smiley face icon 10th from right on the grey task bar at the top of the text box. The smilies then pop up at the bottom. You can switch between static and animated


----------



## GoStanford

Saw an old but well-loved Bayswater in line at the grocery store this evening.  The owner and I reached the front of the alternating lines at the same time, and I told her I liked her Bayswater, and she looked at me like I have two heads: "What water?  Huh?" and I repeated myself, and she said, "Oh!"  

She seemed a little ditzy or high or something (this grocery is near a park known for casual drug use) and honestly it put me off a bit!  Not the bag's fault, though.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> From what I understand the US is concentrating on Johnny Coca's designs rather than the original Mulberry designs.  I believe the only Bayswater bags we will have here will be the new ones if I understood correctly. However, I was so surprised I may have heard incorrectly. But I a positive about the Bayswater DZ. Also, thanks for the information on the smiles.


Order from Harrods online..i think you save the taxes and with our exchange rate it will be half price for you!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Bottom of the page
> Terms and rules
> Smilies - left hand side of the page
> 
> Or tap on the smiley face icon 10th from right on the grey task bar at the top of the text box. The smilies then pop up at the bottom. You can switch between static and animated





Mooshooshoo said:


> Bottom of the page
> Terms and rules
> Smilies - left hand side of the page
> 
> Or tap on the smiley face icon 10th from right on the grey task bar at the top of the text box. The smilies then pop up at the bottom. You can switch between static and animated


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Order from Harrods online..i think you save the taxes and with our exchange rate it will be half price for you!!!


I hadn't even thought about that. Will check the exchange rate but as of now I have to save money unless my SA turns up with the bag. Then I am in a big of a mess!


----------



## princesspig

4th Alexa will be going back. This one was apparently checked by several people, including a manager (or two), and is apparently the best one they have.
It has a thread sticking out on the front, the leather bunches a little on the side (maybe I'm being silly about this one) and a skipped stitch on the strap:


----------



## wee drop o bush

princesspig said:


> 4th Alexa will be going back. This one was apparently checked by several people, including a manager (or two), and is apparently the best one they have.
> It has a thread sticking out on the front, the leather bunches a little on the side (maybe I'm being silly about this one) and a skipped stitch on the strap:



You're having no luck, is it a sale Alexa or a full price Alexa? 
I'm wary of buying sale goods, and always double check them just be be certain that they're not imperfect customer returns, or old display stock.


----------



## princesspig

wee drop o bush said:


> You're having no luck, is it a sale Alexa or a full price Alexa?
> I'm wary of buying sale goods, and always double check them just be be certain that they're not imperfect customer returns, or old display stock.



It's from the sale - I ordered online during the pre-sale.

I don't think I'm overly picky, but I want something that doesn't have any issues such as spots of inking in the wrong places, cuts in the leather, bad construction and issues with the stitching. At that price, I do think it's a fair request.
Customer services are really trying, and they are providing a good service - but the quality control team seem to need new glasses.
A customer services manager is apparently going to pick out the next (and last) bag for me herself. Hopefully she'll find a better one - despite the quality control team saying this was the best one they had.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I dint think you're being overly picky either, rather that M (and others) on occasion seems to think it's ok to sell less than pristine goods in their sale. You are by no means the first PF user who's had a M sale nightmare


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> They are on this page, http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies
> but it isn't easy to insert them when you're on a phone. You have to memorize the codes for the smilies and type them in, using the page as a reminder of what the codes are.





elvisfan4life said:


> You took the words right out of  my mouth my friend



Thank you so much! I will try this out.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> 4th Alexa will be going back. This one was apparently checked by several people, including a manager (or two), and is apparently the best one they have.
> It has a thread sticking out on the front, the leather bunches a little on the side (maybe I'm being silly about this one) and a skipped stitch on the strap:


Oh this is really shockingly bad workmanship. You have every right to send it back, princesspig. 
Your photos sent me to check out my wrinkled calf Alexa, just to be sure (also purchased on sale, about 2 years ago, before I knew a thing about Mulberry) but she is in perfect condition. Whew!
I do hope that your 4th Alexa will prove to be the lucky one. At least you have someone good in customer service working with you; otherwise this could be an even more unpleasant experience. As it is, you must be ready to scream!


----------



## NY2005

You have far more patience than me princesspig and you must really want this bag. I would have given up at the third attempt I think and probably would have made a decision never to purchase anything from mulberry again. As for you being overly picky, I think you have every right to be. It's not a market stall or a sample sale where you just have to pick the best that's available. These are luxury goods with a luxury price tag. I think we can all accept that sometimes one slips through the net that's not perfect....but three! I hope you get the bag you deserve and Mulberry make things right for you.


----------



## LW81

I can sympathise with Princesspig. I bought a small Bayswater satchel in oxblood just before Xmas in John Lewis.  But by January it had developed a white powder coating. I wiped it off but it kept reappearing. So April I went back to JL. They sent it to mulberry and after about 6 weeks said it was to be exchanged. Well after waiting another few weeks my new replacement arrived but to my disappointment the sides of the bag don't match the darker oxblood front and back at all. I would almost say it's two tone.  I've attached some photos. So JL now organising another replacement. Goodness knows how long I'll have to wait for another. I don't understand how they are available on the website but mulberry are finding it difficult to get there hands on a replacement for me.  Anyway what do you guys think? Im starting to think mulberry doesn't have very good quality control.


----------



## ElainePG

LW81 said:


> I can sympathise with Princesspig. I bought a small Bayswater satchel in oxblood just before Xmas in John Lewis.  But by January it had developed a white powder coating. I wiped it off but it kept reappearing. So April I went back to JL. They sent it to mulberry and after about 6 weeks said it was to be exchanged. Well after waiting another few weeks my new replacement arrived but to my disappointment the sides of the bag don't match the darker oxblood front and back at all. I would almost say it's two tone.  I've attached some photos. So JL now organising another replacement. Goodness knows how long I'll have to wait for another. I don't understand how they are available on the website but mulberry are finding it difficult to get there hands on a replacement for me.  Anyway what do you guys think? Im starting to think mulberry doesn't have very good quality control.


This is terrible! You were quite right to complain. I have no idea what is going on with Mulberry these days... it certainly (in my experience) was not like this in past years.
Good luck working with JL to get a new, well-crafted replacement bag.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Order from Harrods online..i think you save the taxes and with our exchange rate it will be half price for you!!!


I checked the Harrods web site today and there are no Mulberry bags listed to purchase from. However, there is a Mulberry ad that says coming soon. Wonder what that is all about?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I checked the Harrods web site today and there are no Mulberry bags listed to purchase from. However, there is a Mulberry ad that says coming soon. Wonder what that is all about?


Nothing to worry about..during their sale they only show sale stock ..whoch has now all gone...when it is over the new stock will appear


----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## ElainePG

Hello to you, too, elvis! I see you found smilies!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Hello to you, too, elvis! I see you found smilies!!!


Phew i was getting lonely Elaine!! Glad you are here! Yes i am enjoying the animated ones only found static ones before


----------



## Pessie

Soooo sick of rainy days.... But....there is hope!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo sick of rainy days.... But....there is hope!



Our weather is very bad, too. [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️ Me and my bag got soaked on Thusday - despite umbrella. Today we had several downpours.

Hmm. Never seen this cup cake before. Looks delicious. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Phew i was getting lonely Elaine!! Glad you are here! Yes i am enjoying the animated ones only found static ones before



You are not alone, Elvis! [emoji3]


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo sick of rainy days.... But....there is hope!


This looks interesting.....take a pic when u make it....then tell us what it's like. Tipping down here too, had a lovely hour looking through my hand bags


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Our weather is very bad, too. [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️ Me and my bag got soaked on Thusday - despite umbrella. Today we had several downpours.
> 
> Hmm. Never seen this cup cake before. Looks delicious. [emoji4]


New to me too - it jumped out at from all the healthy food, and I failed to resist


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> New to me too - it jumped out at from all the healthy food, and I failed to resist


You mean it's NOT healthy???????


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> You mean it's NOT healthy???????


Of COURSE it's healthy! All the basic food groups... Chocolate, sugar, fat, ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> New to me too - it jumped out at from all the healthy food, and I failed to resist





NY2005 said:


> You mean it's NOT healthy???????



[emoji23] It looks VERY healthy to me.


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> Of COURSE it's healthy! All the basic food groups... Chocolate, sugar, fat, ...


Phew!


----------



## NY2005

NY2005 said:


> Phew!


I am serious when I say I want to see it when "cooked" . Don't let it be a reveal that doesn't happen  x


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I am serious when I say I want to see it when "cooked" . Don't let it be a reveal that doesn't happen  x


Give me a mo.....


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Give me a mo.....



Whoop whoop


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Give me a mo.....



Yay!!! Cake reveal!


----------



## Pessie

Looks promising!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks promising!


Yes!!  How does it taste?


----------



## Pessie

It's very hot  and yummy!
Store cupboard treat - recommended


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very hot  and yummy!
> Store cupboard treat - recommended


 I need to check, if they sell this around here, too. Enjoy your mug cake.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very hot  and yummy!
> Store cupboard treat - recommended


Omg that looks good. Am sitting here eating yoghurt and bloody granola again. I'm craving sweet stuff so eating loads of fruit and yoghurt ticks the box, your cake look much nicer though... Enjoy


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I need to check, if they sell this around here, too. Enjoy your mug cake.


Nice and chocolatey, just a minute in the microwave!  (would be especially good for dealing with a horrid day at work   )


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Omg that looks good. Am sitting here eating yoghurt and bloody granola again. I'm craving sweet stuff so eating loads of fruit and yoghurt ticks the box, your cake look much nicer though... Enjoy


It was surprisingly good!  Sainsburys - 80p


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398077
> 
> Nice and chocolatey, just a minute in the microwave!  (would be especially good for dealing with a horrid day at work   )


Ha! I have loads of horrid days at work at the moment... I need to get the family package of mug cakes. 

Glad you enjoyed your cake. Great reveal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Omg that looks good. Am sitting here eating yoghurt and bloody granola again. I'm craving sweet stuff so eating loads of fruit and yoghurt ticks the box, your cake look much nicer though... Enjoy


Hi Panda! Nice to see you. How are you (despite eating yoghurt)?


----------



## NY2005

Had to go and put my girls to bed but I'm back! Looks nice, could tip some ice cream on top. I will look for this when I go shopping next. Thanks for sharing. Nearly as good as a bag. Thanks for sharing Pessie master chef


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hiya!  
Phewee, I got a phone call _yesterday_ from a panicked Mother of the Bride; asking if I could do her daughters bridal party makeups _today_ 
The pregnant makeup artist they had booked had went into premature labour overnight and was on strict bed rest in hospital. 
I usually do at least one consultation and 2 trials, especially if the bridal party is numerous like today's, which was the Bride, Mother of the Bride and 5 Bridesmaids. But I felt like I had to help as my DH had to cancel appointments for me suddenly last year when I broke my leg, and so I agreed. I did not sleep well last night because I knew I'd be limited for time, but it went really well. It was a success and I got hugs and heaps of praise all round  
Plus a nice fat wad of cash  
I'm exhausted and my back and neck hurts because I applied makeup from 9:15am-1:45pm, but it was such a rush


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Had to go and put my girls to bed but I'm back! Looks nice, could tip some ice cream on top. I will look for this when I go shopping next. Thanks for sharing. Nearly as good as a bag. Thanks for sharing Pessie master chef


I doubt Heston Blumenthal would approve, but I'll buy it again to stash away for an occasional treat!


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Hiya!
> Phewee, I got a phone call _yesterday_ from a panicked Mother of the Bride; asking if I could do her daughters bridal party makeups _today_
> The pregnant makeup artist they had booked had went into premature labour overnight and was on strict bed rest in hospital.
> I usually do at least one consultation and 2 trials, especially if the bridal party is numerous like today's, which was the Bride, Mother of the Bride and 5 Bridesmaids. But I felt like I had to help as my DH had to cancel appointments for me suddenly last year when I broke my leg, and so I agreed. I did not sleep well last night because I knew I'd be limited for time, but it went really well. It was a success and I got hugs and heaps of praise all round
> Plus a nice fat wad of cash
> I'm exhausted and my back and neck hurts because I applied makeup from 9:15am-1:45pm, but it was such a rush


Oh wow, well done!!  I'll bet you made the day for them


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Panda! Nice to see you. How are you (despite eating yoghurt)?



Hey Luds  I'm good thanks. Been away for a week working but back on line / in the fold tonight. What's been going on then,... Any gossip? X


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey Luds  I'm good thanks. Been away for a week working but back on line / in the fold tonight. What's been going on then,... Any gossip? X


Glad you are fine!  
Not much gossip from around here. Guess we are all adjusting to the new tpf platform... I for my part try to avoid stress shopping at the moment. Somehow my brain is convinced that my wardrobe just needs a black Del Rey (ahem, no, actually I do not need it), so I am stalking pre-loved sites and ebay.  What I really need is a vacation. But I have to work until the 5th of September. 
Like your new avatar.


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> Hiya!
> Phewee, I got a phone call _yesterday_ from a panicked Mother of the Bride; asking if I could do her daughters bridal party makeups _today_
> The pregnant makeup artist they had booked had went into premature labour overnight and was on strict bed rest in hospital.
> I usually do at least one consultation and 2 trials, especially if the bridal party is numerous like today's, which was the Bride, Mother of the Bride and 5 Bridesmaids. But I felt like I had to help as my DH had to cancel appointments for me suddenly last year when I broke my leg, and so I agreed. I did not sleep well last night because I knew I'd be limited for time, but it went really well. It was a success and I got hugs and heaps of praise all round
> Plus a nice fat wad of cash
> I'm exhausted and my back and neck hurts because I applied makeup from 9:15am-1:45pm, but it was such a rush


Well done wee drop, what a nice thing to do last minute. Treat yourself to something lovely with the proceeds


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey Luds  I'm good thanks. Been away for a week working but back on line / in the fold tonight. What's been going on then,... Any gossip? X


Been quiet without you panda. Nice to have you back.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm getting a much needed extension on our house, so I'm afraid all proceeds are going towards this  
It will be lovely though, so I'm happy to wait...
The outlying planning permission has just been granted, we are in the process of getting the detailed plans and then sorting out finer details such as the kitchen & wetroom


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm getting a much needed extension on our house, so I'm afraid all proceeds are going towards this
> It will be lovely though, so I'm happy to wait...
> The outlying planning permission has just been granted, we are in the process of getting the detailed plans and then sorting out finer details such as the kitchen & wetroom
> View attachment 3398148


You are right, will be lovely when it's done. I hope there's somewhere lovely to keep your shoe and handbag collection


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Been quiet without you panda. Nice to have you back.


Ah shucks ladies, glad to know my base level humour is appreciated.


----------



## wee drop o bush

NY2005 said:


> You are right, will be lovely when it's done. I hope there's somewhere lovely to keep your shoe and handbag collection



It's a single story extension, but we are also knocking our bedroom wall through into the spare room so that we can covert it into a walk-in wardrobe/dressing room, I have plans for shoe and bag storage 
It'll be a nightmare until it's done, but the upheaval will be worth it.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm getting a much needed extension on our house, so I'm afraid all proceeds are going towards this
> It will be lovely though, so I'm happy to wait...
> The outlying planning permission has just been granted, we are in the process of getting the detailed plans and then sorting out finer details such as the kitchen & wetroom
> View attachment 3398148


The extension looks brilliant! I love the octagonal shape... such an interesting design. I'm sure it will be wonderful when it is complete. Is there a fully-functional floor to ceiling purse closet included in the extension???


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> The extension looks brilliant! I love the octagonal shape... such an interesting design. I'm sure it will be wonderful when it is complete. Is there a fully-functional floor to ceiling purse closet included in the extension???



I wish! :lolots: 
No the extension is going to be open-plan kitchen/dining/lounge in the octagonal area with an adjoining corridor housing a shower room and a closet for coats. The existing house is having its dining room subdivided into a utility room and office. Our bedroom is upstairs and the purse and shoe closet is going to be part of the walkin wardrobe that we are converting our spare bedroom into  
I'm going to take photos of the existing interior of the house for posterity. It's an old house, stone built, around 200 years; it's like a Tardis in reverse as the walls are about 3 feet thick with just 4 rooms upstairs and 4 rooms downstairs. Built in a different age, with little in modern conveniences, it was only wired and plumbed in 1990. It'd be easier to knock her down and start anew but I couldn't do that to her [emoji5]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Blimey wee drop looks amazing!!! Do you need a servant??? I could apply!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

:lolots: 
It will be so nice to have a kitchen bigger than a scullery _and_ a downstairs bathroom


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> :lolots:
> It will be so nice to have a kitchen bigger than a scullery _and_ a downstairs bathroom


Looks like an amazing extension. Progress pictures required I think!! Good luck.... I knocked a wall down in my house about 5 years ago and I swear the dust still creeps up on me...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looks like an amazing extension. Progress pictures required I think!! Good luck.... I knocked a wall down in my house about 5 years ago and I swear the dust still creeps up on me...



I know, it's going to be a messy heartache of a job. I'm not sure we will even be able to live here for a short while. We might be up the lane with my in-laws, which is wonderful food wise but Hell on my diet


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, it's going to be a messy heartache of a job. I'm not sure we will even be able to live here for a short while. We might be up the lane with my in-laws, which is wonderful food wise but Hell on my diet



Eek!  Sounds interesting  x


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm going to take photos of the existing interior of the house for posterity. It's an old house, stone built, around 200 years; it's like a Tardis in reverse as the walls are about 3 feet thick with just 4 rooms upstairs and 4 rooms downstairs. Built in a different age, with little in modern conveniences, it was only wired and plumbed in 1990. It'd be easier to knock her down and start anew but I couldn't do that to her [emoji5]


"A Tardis in reverse"... brilliant image!


----------



## jackie1

Does anyone have any Loewe bags I was looking at the Hammock Bag in Selfridges ,it looks lovely and very versatile but quite pricey

https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/684060/Loewe/hammock-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## NY2005

jackie1 said:


> Does anyone have any Loewe bags I was looking at the Hammock Bag in Selfridges ,it looks lovely and very versatile but quite pricey
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/684060/Loewe/hammock-leather-shoulder-bag


It looks lovely, the leather looks all soft and smooshy! I agree re the price. Remainsilly has a Loewe purse I'm sure. I have no experience of the brand other than to say the pieces look beautiful and well made. Not sure I would pay the high price tag though.


----------



## jackie1

Thanks for your thoughts, Yes I am hesitant over the price. It is very soft and smooshy. Will have another look next week


----------



## ElainePG

jackie1 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, Yes I am hesitant over the price. It is very soft and smooshy. Will have another look next week


Interesting to hear that the leather is soft and smooshy. I have my eye on one of their bags in Nordstrom... I have a gift card, so it would (sort of) be "free."  I'm still thinking it over, because I've never owned one and haven't seen the bag IRL. Do keep us posted!


----------



## jackie1

It felt quite light to carry and very versatile it comes in 2 sizes the one in the link is the larger one


----------



## NY2005

jackie1 said:


> It felt quite light to carry and very versatile it comes in 2 sizes the one in the link is the larger one


The one on the link is lovely but looks a little too big when carried on the shoulder IMO , lovely bags though.


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> It looks lovely, the leather looks all soft and smooshy! I agree re the price. Remainsilly has a Loewe purse I'm sure. I have no experience of the brand other than to say the pieces look beautiful and well made. Not sure I would pay the high price tag though.


Aha! Yes, indeedy--I own elephant coin purse. Is adorable & nice leather. Was waaaaay too expensive, imo. But, meh, happens.

I've prodded puzzle bags & others irl.
They're modern, edgy, unique.

But, my elephant rides around inside a mulberry bays. Within notebook-wallet safety corral I build. Not being bashed a lot.
New loewe bags, leather--well, haven't convinced me will age great, with all the bashing handbags take. For those prices.

Possibly loewe thread, in handbags forum, can provide better insights?
Hope helps some.


----------



## jackie1

Thank you for your thoughts the elephant purse is very cute


----------



## princesspig

Just got the 5th Alexa delivered. There's an 0 stamp on it (on the logo) - does that not mean it's a sub?

Here's a picture of it:


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Just got the 5th Alexa delivered. There's an 0 stamp on it (on the logo) - does that not mean it's a sub?
> 
> Here's a picture of it:



That was certainly always my understanding, princesspig. Where are you buying them from? I didn't think that Mulberry.com sold subs? You can find them in the outlets but not, I would have thought, from Mulberry direct? Very confused! [emoji848] Either way, this being your 5th(!!) Alexa, you're having a dreadful run of luck ... [emoji53]


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> That was certainly always my understanding, princesspig. Where are you buying them from? I didn't think that Mulberry.com sold subs? You can find them in the outlets but not, I would have thought, from Mulberry direct? Very confused! [emoji848]



I bought the bag from mulberry.com. I ordered during the pre-sale and 3 weeks and 5 bags later (this one is number 5), I still don't have a decent bag.

The Customer Services manager (or one of the managers there) went to the warehouse/factory to pick the bag herself. She told me she went through 80 bags and they weren't good enough, then found this but it was missing a strap which they apparently made (she went there Thursday as far as I'm aware) for the bag and sent it to me.

One really has to wonder how bad those other 80 bags are if a sub is the best they can do.

I am absolutely fuming. They have offered me 20% off the bag (before I got this one), but I did not expect to get a substandard bag. It looks okay - but it's still a sub.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> I bought the bag from mulberry.com. I ordered during the pre-sale and 3 weeks and 5 bags later (this one is number 5), I still don't have a decent bag.
> 
> The Customer Services manager (or one of the managers there) went to the warehouse/factory to pick the bag herself. She told me she went through 80 bags and they weren't good enough, then found this but it was missing a strap which they apparently made (she went there Thursday as far as I'm aware) for the bag and sent it to me.
> 
> One really has to wonder how bad those other 80 bags are if a sub is the best they can do.
> 
> I am absolutely fuming. They have offered me 20% off the bag (before I got this one), but I did not expect to get a substandard bag. It looks okay - but it's still a sub.



Hmm, I've just trawled through all your previous purchases and I'm worrying that your 5th Alexa could be an outlet return ... I really can't recall a sub ever being sold online, but I'm happy to stand corrected ... I bought a sub oak Bayswater from Bicester Village that had a natural hide "score" on the back but was otherwise perfect - I loved the grain of the leather, so was happy with it, but my Teddy Alexa from BV was first class.  I wouldn't accept a sub as a normal sale bag - can you see why it's been marked as such?


----------



## Mayfly285

And, as you say, how bad are the other 79 if a sub (without its strap) is the best they can provide?? [emoji15]


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Just got the 5th Alexa delivered. There's an 0 stamp on it (on the logo) - does that not mean it's a sub?
> 
> Here's a picture of it:


No way........it should be perfect. Yes I'm sure it's a sub and I agree I didn't think they sold them online. I don't really know what to say which is unlike me. I am also in shock that there were 80 bags that were deemed unsuitable, that's insane. What the hell is going on there. Out of interest,  Is it the one with the suede inner flap or the microfibre?


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> No way........it should be perfect. Yes I'm sure it's a sub and I agree I didn't think they sold them online. I don't really know what to say which is unlike me. I am also in shock that there were 80 bags that were deemed unsuitable, that's insane. What the hell is going on there. Out of interest,  Is it the one with the suede inner flap or the microfibre?



It is microfibre.
I don't even know who to complain to - this bag was picked by a customer services manager, so I can only imagine a complaint would go to her and then go no further.


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, I've just trawled through all your previous purchases and I'm worrying that your 5th Alexa could be an outlet return ... I really can't recall a sub ever being sold online, but I'm happy to stand corrected ... I bought a sub oak Bayswater from Bicester Village that had a natural hide "score" on the back but was otherwise perfect - I loved the grain of the leather, so was happy with it, but my Teddy Alexa from BV was first class.  I wouldn't accept a sub as a normal sale bag - can you see why it's been marked as such?



I have no idea why it's a sub - the CS manager I talked to said it was missing a strap so I guess it would be why, but surely it's cheaper to make a strap than stamp this bag as a sub and potentially not sell it at all? Looking at the bag, it looks fine - it is better than the other ones they have sent to me.

My impression is that you can't even get the outlets to send you a sub - you have to go there and buy it in person, but I might be wrong.

If they had told me that they only had a sub, then I would have told them not to bother.
They sent this one to me, so my assumption was that I was getting a "normal" bag - one that would be sold in a full-price Mulberry store (rather than the outlets), and when I asked about the 0-stamp, they tried to make it sound like it's not a sub.

This bag was not with the other Alexa bags (the CS manager said), so it was put to the side for a reason.


----------



## NY2005

I don't know how you have managed to keep your cool. I think I would have to give up with this bag, its too much money even with the offer of money off. I would address my complaint to someone at director level. If this is the best the customer services manager has to offer, a sub, you need to go higher.


----------



## MayTheOdds

Wow! I can't believe there are 80 bags, and only one of them was deemed reasonable! That's absolutely shocking.

I agree with NY2005, you should take this matter further.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> My impression is that you can't even get the outlets to send you a sub - you have to go there and buy it in person, but I might be wrong.
> 
> They sent this one to me, so my assumption was that I was getting a "normal" bag - one that would be sold in a full-price Mulberry store (rather than the outlets), and when I asked about the 0-stamp, they tried to make it sound like it's not a sub.
> 
> This bag was not with the other Alexa bags (the CS manager said), so it was put to the side for a reason.



You're absolutely right; I've been told on the phone that subs can't be sent out ... I'm astonished that you've been sent one - and how ironic that it's better than the so-called "perfect" ones! 

What will you do?


----------



## princesspig

I'd like to take it further, but having called the customer services, it sounds like complaints go to the team that I have been dealing with - which feels a bit pointless.
I don't know who else to contact in Mulberry, so if you guys have any suggestions, feel free to let me know


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> I'd like to take it further, but having called the customer services, it sounds like complaints go to the team that I have been dealing with - which feels a bit pointless.
> I don't know who else to contact in Mulberry, so if you guys have any suggestions, feel free to let me know


I am beyond speechless.
So, watch for 4 horsemen & some fire.
I *really* feel bad for you

There's this thing called facebook. 
And twitter. 
On both, mulb is advertising how fab it is. How people should buy stuff. 
Possibly, you can upload this sub photo. And/or link to your others here. 
You are eloquent & concise with explanations.
So, someone would take notice.

Only thought I have, sorry. Other than demand refund.
Best luck.


----------



## NY2005

I'm not a Twitter user/fan but it certainly seems to make things happen. I think it's worth a try. There are some executive names on the mulberry site but I think they may be more to do with investors. If you would prefer a more traditional route then the customer service manager that you have dealt with must report to someone. Speak to him/her again and say despite their efforts you are still unhappy. Ask for the details of their manager. I used to work in a customer services department for a large company and if any letters were sent with the name of the Managing director or execs they would get dealt with in a very different way. So although it was in effect the same people dealing with the response, you would get an initial acknowledgement and then it would be investigated more thoroughly. You need to have an idea of what you want to achieve from the complaint whether that's further discount, a different product, refund. It seems as though there are no other bags that need the 'strict' quality guidelines.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> I used to work in a customer services department for a large company and if any letters were sent with the name of the Managing director or execs they would get dealt with in a very different way. So although it was in effect the same people dealing with the response, you would get an initial acknowledgement and then it would be investigated more thoroughly. *You need to have an idea of what you want to achieve from the complaint whether that's further discount, a different product, refund.* It seems as though there are no other bags that need the 'strict' quality guidelines.


That's really the key, princess. If you escalate your complaint, what do you want from Mulberry? 
I don't think they can send you a better bag, because they don't seem to have one. 
So it's down to two choices: a refund, or a further discount. It sounds as though this bag (aside from the "o") looks good to you. So is there an additional discount they could theoretically give you, that then would make you happy with the bag? 
Or would you always look at the bag and twitch, no matter how much they discounted it? If the latter, you need to demand a refund.
Good luck to you... this is shocking!


----------



## princesspig

Thanks for your replies. 

I'll probably call Mulberry tomorrow to get the bag sent back. I'd still really like one of these bags, but I doubt it'll happen, so I'll have to take the refund. 

Three weeks of this - I've spent 9 days waiting for couriers (delivering and shipping back) - and time is money as they say, and I come out of it with no bag, and no desire to ever spend any of my money on anything from Mulberry.

I'm not sure I want a sub at all - my impression is that Mulberry will not repair them and my experience with Mulberry is that some bags will need to be repaired. I don't want to take the risk.
I also expected an email from customer services today saying they definitely would repair this bag if there was an issue (they offered to send this to me) - I have heard nothing.

It's a nice enough bag - it doesn't seem to have any visible issues, but I feel duped  - sending me 4 bags with obvious issues (like cuts in the leather) and then this sub, where they tried to say that it isn't actually a sub. 
One lady (I called to get an email address to send a complaint to) claimed that maybe that CS manager got the bag 0-stamped so that it was clear it was for me.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> One lady (I called to get an email address to send a complaint to) claimed that maybe that CS manager got the bag 0-stamped so that it was clear it was for me.


I don't even know what to do with such an idiotic statement. I think I'll file it under "miscellaneous" and let it marinate...


----------



## wee drop o bush

'O' indicates Sub. Princesspig, I think you should cut your losses and get a refund 
Little wonder that I haven't bought a Mulberry since 2014


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I'll probably call Mulberry tomorrow to get the bag sent back. I'd still really like one of these bags, but I doubt it'll happen, so I'll have to take the refund.
> 
> Three weeks of this - I've spent 9 days waiting for couriers (delivering and shipping back) - and time is money as they say, and I come out of it with no bag, and no desire to ever spend any of my money on anything from Mulberry.
> 
> I'm not sure I want a sub at all - my impression is that Mulberry will not repair them and my experience with Mulberry is that some bags will need to be repaired. I don't want to take the risk.
> I also expected an email from customer services today saying they definitely would repair this bag if there was an issue (they offered to send this to me) - I have heard nothing.
> 
> It's a nice enough bag - it doesn't seem to have any visible issues, but I feel duped  - sending me 4 bags with obvious issues (like cuts in the leather) and then this sub, where they tried to say that it isn't actually a sub.
> One lady (I called to get an email address to send a complaint to) claimed that maybe that CS manager got the bag 0-stamped so that it was clear it was for me.



Wow, you have some serious patience, it's appalling and I think B you have been generous giving them so many opportunities so far

For me, it would be a return plus I'd be expecting some kind of GOG given  the amount of times that you have had to be at home and package the dud bags up 

I had a poor experience today with M Westfield on the phone and was appalled how I was spoken to and felt like I was being patronised over a repair - I am done with them right now 

I hope you get this sorted - I would be seething right now.


----------



## wee drop o bush

.


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> I don't even know what to do with such an idiotic statement. I think I'll file it under "miscellaneous" and let it marinate...



I was shocked that she said it. If they were to stamp something for me in a bag, at least they could ask for my initials.
She also said that they're a close-knit team - which leads me to think that a complaint sent to them might not go much further.




wee drop o bush said:


> 'O' indicates Sub. Princesspig, I think you should cut your losses and get a refund
> Little wonder that I haven't bought a Mulberry since 2014



I will, but I really wanted an oak Alexa. It's the only reason why I have been so patient. 



Louliu71 said:


> Wow, you have some serious patience, it's appalling and I think B you have been generous giving them so many opportunities so far
> 
> For me, it would be a return plus I'd be expecting some kind of GOG given  the amount of times that you have had to be at home and package the dud bags up
> 
> I had a poor experience today with M Westfield on the phone and was appalled how I was spoken to and felt like I was being patronised over a repair - I am done with them right now
> 
> I hope you get this sorted - I would be seething right now.



I have also had a bad experience in Mulberry in Westfield - the attitude there is just terrible. I did complain to CS about it, but I guess nothing has been or will be done. 
Regarding the GOG, they offered me 20% off the bag. That's it (but I did tell them to keep their £40 London Burning book, was offered a 10% discount on a future purchase - which has been retracted after the 20% off this bag was offered).
I think it's absolutely terrible - they have been messing me about for 3 weeks and now 5 bags later - and I've been out of pocket because of their failings. And all I get now is a suggestion about how they've 0-stamped the bag for me, as if they've done me a favour.


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I was shocked that she said it. If they were to stamp something for me in a bag, at least they could ask for my initials.
> She also said that they're a close-knit team - which leads me to think that a complaint sent to them might not go much further.
> 
> I will, but I really wanted an oak Alexa. It's the only reason why I have been so patient.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had a bad experience in Mulberry in Westfield - the attitude there is just terrible. I did complain to CS about it, but I guess nothing has been or will be done.
> Regarding the GOG, they offered me 20% off the bag. That's it (but I did tell them to keep their £40 London Burning book, was offered a 10% discount on a future purchase - which has been retracted after the 20% off this bag was offered).
> I think it's absolutely terrible - they have been messing me about for 3 weeks and now 5 bags later - and I've been out of pocket because of their failings. And all I get now is a suggestion about how they've 0-stamped the bag for me, as if they've done me a favour.



I am completely without words and shocked. This Alexa Saga is totally off putting. Feeling very sorry and angry on your behalf.


----------



## Ludmilla

jackie1 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts the elephant purse is very cute


My sister bought a Loewe bag 8 years ago. I am not overwhelmed by the quality of that bag. The leather started to peel off on huge parts of the bag. Not only at the edges. Not sure how the quality is today, though.


----------



## jackie1

Wow thanks for that doesn't sound good


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> My sister bought a Loewe bag 8 years ago. I am not overwhelmed by the quality of that bag. The leather started to peel off on huge parts of the bag. Not only at the edges. Not sure how the quality is today, though.


Appreciate that info... I've been considering one, but maybe not???


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I'll probably call Mulberry tomorrow to get the bag sent back. I'd still really like one of these bags, but I doubt it'll happen, so I'll have to take the refund.
> 
> Three weeks of this - I've spent 9 days waiting for couriers (delivering and shipping back) - and time is money as they say, and I come out of it with no bag, and no desire to ever spend any of my money on anything from Mulberry.
> 
> I'm not sure I want a sub at all - my impression is that Mulberry will not repair them and my experience with Mulberry is that some bags will need to be repaired. I don't want to take the risk.
> I also expected an email from customer services today saying they definitely would repair this bag if there was an issue (they offered to send this to me) - I have heard nothing.
> 
> It's a nice enough bag - it doesn't seem to have any visible issues, but I feel duped  - sending me 4 bags with obvious issues (like cuts in the leather) and then this sub, where they tried to say that it isn't actually a sub.
> One lady (I called to get an email address to send a complaint to) claimed that maybe that CS manager got the bag 0-stamped so that it was clear it was for me.


What's sad too is that mulberry don't really seemed to be that bothered about what's happened. Your buying experience, or lack of one, should be a concern for them. It doesn't appear that it is. I would send it back and then send a letter. I'm not sure this will ever be resolved to your satisfaction........because to them it's not important enough and I'm sorry to say I don't think they care


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Appreciate that info... I've been considering one, but maybe not???


Well, I do not know about the quality of the bags today. My sister is using the bag still, but as it has lost a lot of its colour on huge parts (the leather peeled off like very dry skin) it is looking pretty distressed.
I think I would not buy a Loewe bag for myself. But, please ask the ladies of the loewe  thread. As I said she bought that bag 8 years ago. (Peeling started at once).


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> What's sad too is that mulberry don't really seemed to be that bothered about what's happened. Your buying experience, or lack of one, should be a concern for them. It doesn't appear that it is. I would send it back and then send a letter. I'm not sure this will ever be resolved to your satisfaction........because to them it's not important enough and I'm sorry to say I don't think they care


Sad to say, but I agree with you. Mulberry does not care for happy customers anymore.


----------



## Ria2011

princesspig said:


> I was shocked that she said it. If they were to stamp something for me in a bag, at least they could ask for my initials.
> She also said that they're a close-knit team - which leads me to think that a complaint sent to them might not go much further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will, but I really wanted an oak Alexa. It's the only reason why I have been so patient.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had a bad experience in Mulberry in Westfield - the attitude there is just terrible. I did complain to CS about it, but I guess nothing has been or will be done.
> Regarding the GOG, they offered me 20% off the bag. That's it (but I did tell them to keep their £40 London Burning book, was offered a 10% discount on a future purchase - which has been retracted after the 20% off this bag was offered).
> I think it's absolutely terrible - they have been messing me about for 3 weeks and now 5 bags later - and I've been out of pocket because of their failings. And all I get now is a suggestion about how they've 0-stamped the bag for me, as if they've done me a favour.


You've got a lot of patience princesspig, I think I would have stopped after the 1st replacement. Sorry about all the issues you've had trying to get the alexa. It's horrendous that the best one they had is a sub. I think it's best to get a refund as I can't see how they can resolve this. I'd probably go down the preloved route instead. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## princesspig

Ria2011 said:


> You've got a lot of patience princesspig, I think I would have stopped after the 1st replacement. Sorry about all the issues you've had trying to get the alexa. It's horrendous that the best one they had is a sub. I think it's best to get a refund as I can't see how they can resolve this. I'd probably go down the preloved route instead. Good luck with whatever you decide.



You're absolutely right - a refund is the best way (and the only way now). I just really wanted this bag and I was silly enough to think that I was unlucky.
I am getting more and more angry thinking about the whole situation - I feel like they (not just one of them) are treating me like a fool, trying to convince me that a 0-stamped bag is not a sub.
I'm calling them tomorrow to sort out the return and refund. Complaint will follow.


----------



## wee drop o bush

You will feel better once you get a refund. This sorry episode has got to be stressful


----------



## wee drop o bush

NY2005 said:


> Well done wee drop, what a nice thing to do last minute. *Treat yourself to something lovely with the proceeds*





wee drop o bush said:


> *I'm getting a much needed extension on our house, so I'm afraid all proceeds are going towards this*
> It will be lovely though, so I'm happy to wait...
> The outlying planning permission has just been granted, we are in the process of getting the detailed plans and then sorting out finer details such as the kitchen & wetroom
> View attachment 3398148


I saw this toaster and kettle yesterday in a Lakeland catalogue and was instantly smitten  
I always wanted a Dualit toaster and kettle but could never quite justify the expense.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



So I did manage to both treat myself to something lovely with the proceeds, and spend proceeds on my new extension 
The kitchen I would really love had copper door handles and the kitchen company are at present drawing up plans and a quote. So unless they are like the first company and quote £22,500 (not including any electrical goods)  we will go with them.  So flipping excited


----------



## princesspig

Return has been arranged and refund should be processed when they receive the bag apparently.

The lady I talked to was nice enough but there certainly is a general attitude of "sorry, but oh well...". Not that I would expect that they'd bend over backwards for me, but they sound like they're used to this and they don't care much anymore.
They'll sell these bags to other people, and I doubt Mulberry care much about anything else.


----------



## wee drop o bush

princesspig said:


> Return has been arranged and refund should be processed when they receive the bag apparently.
> 
> The lady I talked to was nice enough but there certainly is a general attitude of "sorry, but oh well...". Not that I would expect that they'd bend over backwards for me, but they sound like they're used to this and they don't care much anymore.
> They'll sell these bags to other people, and I doubt Mulberry care much about anything else.



Shian at NaughtiPidgins Nest has some stunning preloved Alexas, it's worth a look. She does give you excellent customer service and will try to source a particular bag for you too. Hope you get your refund ASAP


----------



## princesspig

wee drop o bush said:


> Shian at NaughtiPidgins Nest has some stunning preloved Alexas, it's worth a look. She does give you excellent customer service and will try to source a particular bag for you too. Hope you get your refund ASAP



Thank you, I've had a look and I really like the nightshade blue Alexa. I might contact her to hear if she can find an oak Alexa when the refund has been processed.
I've sent a complaint off to Mulberry. I doubt they'll do much about it though.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Thank you, I've had a look and I really like the nightshade blue Alexa. I might contact her to hear if she can find an oak Alexa when the refund has been processed.
> I've sent a complaint off to Mulberry. I doubt they'll do much about it though.


What a shame your mulberry experience ended this way. Just as bad is the fact that we all seem to think they don't care and that nothing will come of the complaint. I'm sure you (and all of us) would love to be proved wrong.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mulberry has seriously lost its way in recent history,  Bruno Guillon did Mulberry no favours. I'm not sure at this early stage whether it can be salvaged.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Return has been arranged and refund should be processed when they receive the bag apparently.
> 
> The lady I talked to was nice enough but there certainly is a general attitude of "sorry, but oh well...". Not that I would expect that they'd bend over backwards for me, but they sound like they're used to this and they don't care much anymore.
> They'll sell these bags to other people, and I doubt Mulberry care much about anything else.



Sadly, I think you're right, princesspig ... [emoji53] I had a very similar experience a couple of years ago with an emerald green Lexy. My friend was here when the package arrived and was so excited to be present at the opening of a Mulberry parcel! Imagine our horror, and my embarrassment, when I lifted the strap - only for it to come away in my hand! It wasn't even remotely stitched to the bag, just stuck to the magnetic fastener. In addition, the top handle was so badly positioned that the whole bag tipped over, even when empty. 

Emails (with photos) and phone calls got me nowhere - no replacement and no concern from Mulberry with regard to their "quality control" - so I just had a refund. And bought an OS oak Lexy I could see at the London flagship store (although they tried to sell me a duff one, too, and were quite annoyed that DH and I noticed the glaringly obvious fault where they hadn't.) In hindsight, I wish I hadn't bought one there - my experience tainted the bag and I've never carried it to this day ... [emoji53]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Sadly, I think you're right, princesspig ... [emoji53] I had a very similar experience a couple of years ago with an emerald green Lexy. My friend was here when the package arrived and was so excited to be present at the opening of a Mulberry parcel! Imagine our horror, and my embarrassment, when I lifted the strap - only for it to come away in my hand! It wasn't even remotely stitched to the bag, just stuck to the magnetic fastener. In addition, the top handle was so badly positioned that the whole bag tipped over, even when empty.
> 
> Emails (with photos) and phone calls got me nowhere - no replacement and no concern from Mulberry with regard to their "quality control" - so I just had a refund. And bought an OS oak Lexy I could see at the London flagship store (although they tried to sell me a duff one, too, and were quite annoyed that DH and I noticed the glaringly obvious fault where they hadn't.) In hindsight, I wish I hadn't bought one there - my experience tainted the bag and I've never carried it to this day ... [emoji53]



Hi Mayfly, I remember your posts about that dreadful emerald Lexi  
A real eye opener


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> Sadly, I think you're right, princesspig ... [emoji53] I had a very similar experience a couple of years ago with an emerald green Lexy. My friend was here when the package arrived and was so excited to be present at the opening of a Mulberry parcel! Imagine our horror, and my embarrassment, when I lifted the strap - only for it to come away in my hand! It wasn't even remotely stitched to the bag, just stuck to the magnetic fastener. In addition, the top handle was so badly positioned that the whole bag tipped over, even when empty.
> 
> Emails (with photos) and phone calls got me nowhere - no replacement and no concern from Mulberry with regard to their "quality control" - so I just had a refund. And bought an OS oak Lexy I could see at the London flagship store (although they tried to sell me a duff one, too, and were quite annoyed that DH and I noticed the glaringly obvious fault where they hadn't.) In hindsight, I wish I hadn't bought one there - my experience tainted the bag and I've never carried it to this day ... [emoji53]



Wow, that is terrible


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Mayfly, I remember your posts about that dreadful emerald Lexi
> A real eye opener



Hi wee drop; great to "see" you again! Yes, princesspig's tale of Lexy woe reopened my old can of worms. [emoji218] No doubt mine had its strap cobbled back on and was resold, dodgy handle et al ... [emoji53] Fab news about your impending building works, btw! [emoji537] How is little Heidi? [emoji190] Well, I hope?! We were given a Cockerpoo pup last October, who was proving too much for her owner, and she's given our Lab a new lease of life! She's a little cheekster, though, and is steadily eating her way through our boot and shoe collection ... [emoji15]


----------



## princesspig

Now they are saying they are sending me flowers.

Last time they messed up, they offered me a book. 
I thought Mulberry sold bags, why can they not just stick to that?

I have not been this angry for a long time


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> Now they are saying they are sending me flowers.
> 
> Last time they messed up, they offered me a book.
> I thought Mulberry sold bags, why can they not just stick to that?
> 
> I have not been this angry for a long time


Oooooooh.
"Sorry we were unable to send you anything but defective/substandard bags. In return for your purchase payment. And you ended up with no lexy. Which we're discontinuing. So you'll not get another chance. But here are some flowers."
Ooooooooh.  Understand the anger.
Sadly, is all resolution you'll get. So enjoy the little things.

PS the book has penis art, which screams "mulberry & sophisticated style."


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi wee drop; great to "see" you again! Yes, princesspig's tale of Lexy woe reopened my old can of worms. [emoji218] No doubt mine had its strap cobbled back on and was resold, dodgy handle et al ... [emoji53] Fab news about your impending building works, btw! [emoji537] How is little Heidi? [emoji190] Well, I hope?! We were given a Cockerpoo pup last October, who was proving too much for her owner, and she's given our Lab a new lease of life! She's a little cheekster, though, and is steadily eating her way through our boot and shoe collection ... [emoji15]


Hehehe--you are Dr. Doolittle. It's now official.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi wee drop; great to "see" you again! Yes, princesspig's tale of Lexy woe reopened my old can of worms. [emoji218] No doubt mine had its strap cobbled back on and was resold, dodgy handle et al ... [emoji53] Fab news about your impending building works, btw! [emoji537] How is little Heidi? [emoji190] Well, I hope?! We were given a Cockerpoo pup last October, who was proving too much for her owner, and she's given our Lab a new lease of life! She's a little cheekster, though, and is steadily eating her way through our boot and shoe collection ... [emoji15]



Ahh puppies! :lolots:
Heidi is slowly stopping chewing the furniture thankfully. She still chews anything and everything else though, mad adorable little fluffy eejit that she is[emoji5][emoji178]
Cockerpoos are very sweet. My friend has one and also a male toy Poodle.


----------



## princesspig

remainsilly said:


> Oooooooh.
> "Sorry we were unable to send you anything but defective/substandard bags. In return for your purchase payment. And you ended up with no lexy. Which we're discontinuing. So you'll not get another chance. But here are some flowers."
> Ooooooooh.  Understand the anger.
> Sadly, is all resolution you'll get. So enjoy the little things.
> 
> PS the book has penis art, which screams "mulberry & sophisticated style."



It's absurd.

I've told them that I am insulted by them sending me flowers. I have spent 10 days waiting for deliveries and courier pick ups - and then they send me flowers. I have spent enough time getting sent things I didn't want from them.
If they sent me a good bag , it would be a different story. But I don't want their stupid flowers.
Surely it's not supposed to be this hard to buy a bag they are offering for sale on their website.

Edit: And finally the perfect time to use that horse poop smiley


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> Edit: And finally the perfect time to use that horse poop smiley


Here's to enjoying the little things.
In the midst of big chaos.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Now they are saying they are sending me flowers.
> 
> Last time they messed up, they offered me a book.
> I thought Mulberry sold bags, why can they not just stick to that?
> 
> I have not been this angry for a long time


They are so off the mark with this whole saga. They just don't 'get it' do they. I didn't think it could any worse but it did. Flowers are really not appropriate , it seems as though they think you are just after a freebie.  Did you have a conversation about the 'offering' or did they email you?


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> They are so off the mark with this whole saga. They just don't 'get it' do they. I didn't think it could any worse but it did. Flowers are really not appropriate , it seems as though they think you are just after a freebie.  Did you have a conversation about the 'offering' or did they email you?



They emailed me - basically saying that they've done a full analysis at the warehouse and the quality teams which means they've found some kind of stock keeping issues - and it will now be dealt with.
Then they mention that they've ordered some flowers for me that will be delivered by the weekend.

In my complaint to them (sent via email), I didn't ask for anything at all (freebie or GOG). 
I told them about the situation, including having wasted 10 days waiting for couriers to deliver and pick up bags, which has resulted in having to cancel and change plans, both in my working and private life. 
Considering this, I never thought someone would think that the best solution would be to send me something without asking me first. I have other things to do than sit at home and wait for the doorbell to ring. 

They mention that the refund is being processed and there's no mention of a decent quality Alexa being available for me to buy, now they've found they had those issues at the warehouse. 
The oak Alexas are however still for sale on the website.

You're right - they just do not get it.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> They emailed me - basically saying that they've done a full analysis at the warehouse and the quality teams which means they've found some kind of stock keeping issues - and it will now be dealt with.
> Then they mention that they've ordered some flowers for me that will be delivered by the weekend.
> 
> In my complaint to them (sent via email), I didn't ask for anything at all (freebie or GOG).
> I told them about the situation, including having wasted 10 days waiting for couriers to deliver and pick up bags, which has resulted in having to cancel and change plans, both in my working and private life.
> Considering this, I never thought someone would think that the best solution would be to send me something without asking me first. I have other things to do than sit at home and wait for the doorbell to ring.
> 
> They mention that the refund is being processed and there's no mention of a decent quality Alexa being available for me to buy, now they've found they had those issues at the warehouse.
> The oak Alexas are however still for sale on the website.
> 
> You're right - they just do not get it.


Their customer service is lacking any substance. Flowers are the sort of fobbing off I would expect from an energy supplier when they mess up. What a massive c*ck up.


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Their customer service is lacking any substance. Flowers are the sort of fobbing off I would expect from an energy supplier when they mess up. What a massive c*ck up.



I completely agree.

I got the flowers today - despite me being quite specific about not wanting them yesterday.
I was tempted to tell the florist that I didn't want them, but I felt bad for her. It's not her fault.
She had parked in front of my driveway so I couldn't even park before I had to deal with her, so had get out of the car to do that, then wait for her to move her car and then park. It's really minor, but this was what I didn't want to deal with - just like I don't appreciate having to tape up 5 boxes and wait for 10 couriers to show up.
I sound really nasty and I'm sorry, but I would just rather not have those flowers.
I don't like getting flowers when someone has messed up, because all I'm reminded of when I look at them is why I got them.

I then got an email from customer services saying that they're sorry I remain disappointed. And "please do let me know if I can help in facilitating the arrangements for another bag".
It's just outrageous. I have had 5 bags sent to me, and they have given up - they said they didn't have any better than the sub. I have consistently told them I really wanted to buy the bag (just not a sub or faulty one).


----------



## NY2005

I totally understand your frustration, it's a shame they don't. Have you come to the end of the road?


----------



## alansgail

I'm so sorry for you! Part of me would want to lay in like a pit bull and make them produce an acceptable bag. However, after all you've been through are you sure you could ever appreciate it at this point because of the mess?
Only you can answer that question.


----------



## princesspig

I will send an email back to them, and the refund hasn't been sorted yet.
I really wanted an oak Alexa, and I still do, but I don't want to give them any of my money if they can't treat me nicely. I don't want flowers and champagne - I just want a good quality bag and not to be lied to (about what the 0-stamp means - that really wound me up).

I still love a lot of the older models (before Coca), and I've been buying mainly Mulberry bags for 10-11 years (before that I'd use my mum's Mulberry bags if I could get away with it). I even used to have Mulberry shares. I really have loved this brand since I was a child. The old Mulberry bags in Congo leather and the scotch grain trout bag remind me of my mum - so I have a lot of warm fuzzy feelings for Mulberry.
I'm sad that they have let me down this much and it simply does not make me want to give them any more of my money.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> I will send an email back to them, and the refund hasn't been sorted yet.
> I really wanted an oak Alexa, and I still do, but I don't want to give them any of my money if they can't treat me nicely. I don't want flowers and champagne - I just want a good quality bag and not to be lied to (about what the 0-stamp means - that really wound me up).
> 
> I still love a lot of the older models (before Coca), and I've been buying mainly Mulberry bags for 10-11 years (before that I'd use my mum's Mulberry bags if I could get away with it). I even used to have Mulberry shares. I really have loved this brand since I was a child. The old Mulberry bags in Congo leather and the scotch grain trout bag remind me of my mum - so I have a lot of warm fuzzy feelings for Mulberry.
> I'm sad that they have let me down this much and it simply does not make me want to give them any more of my money.


I don't blame you one bit, princess. I wonder if you could find a pre-loved Alexa that would meet your needs? Something from the days when "Mulberry" meant "quality"?


----------



## alansgail

ElainePG said:


> I don't blame you one bit, princess. I wonder if you could find a pre-loved Alexa that would meet your needs? Something from the days when "Mulberry" meant "quality"?


This is what I've been wondering as well. I'm a huge fan of pre-loved....have loved antiques and vintage things all my life. There's no doubt that things were made better "back in the day". I'm not that familiar with the Alexa and when she was first produced but in your shoes I would look high and low for one of those in excellent condition.
In other words, bypass the fiasco that is Mulberry "customer service" <cough, cough> altogether.
Clearly they are simply chasing their tales and giving you the runaround and no one has time for that. You've given them too much of your time already.
Anyway, certainly not trying to tell you what to do but hopefully throwing out an alternative. I've been simply thrilled with my two pre-loved bags


----------



## princesspig

I have looked before and never been lucky enough to find one in oak in good condition.
I'll keep looking though.

I have a black/nickel Alexa already with suede flap and fabric lining with trees, and it does feel nicer than the ones I was sent with the microfibre flap and plain lining. I was told that they have made the hardware lighter - I don't know if that is true or not, but the newer Alexas do feel different IMO. 
I would like one of the older ones, but they are just so hard to find.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I like the tree fabric lining, it's in my Effie. Much nicer than microfibre


----------



## alansgail

princesspig said:


> I have looked before and never been lucky enough to find one in oak in good condition.
> I'll keep looking though.
> 
> I have a black/nickel Alexa already with suede flap and fabric lining with trees, and it does feel nicer than the ones I was sent with the microfibre flap and plain lining. I was told that they have made the hardware lighter - I don't know if that is true or not, but the newer Alexas do feel different IMO.
> I would like one of the older ones, but they are just so hard to find.


There's one on fashionphile right now but it's the oversized version. It has the tree fabric lining also


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I will send an email back to them, and the refund hasn't been sorted yet.
> I really wanted an oak Alexa, and I still do, but I don't want to give them any of my money if they can't treat me nicely. I don't want flowers and champagne - I just want a good quality bag and not to be lied to (about what the 0-stamp means - that really wound me up).
> 
> I still love a lot of the older models (before Coca), and I've been buying mainly Mulberry bags for 10-11 years (before that I'd use my mum's Mulberry bags if I could get away with it). I even used to have Mulberry shares. I really have loved this brand since I was a child. The old Mulberry bags in Congo leather and the scotch grain trout bag remind me of my mum - so I have a lot of warm fuzzy feelings for Mulberry.
> I'm sad that they have let me down this much and it simply does not make me want to give them any more of my money.



I am so sorry that Mulberry gave you such a dissapointing experience. 
Email NPN and tell Shian the specifics of the Lexy you want. She will come back to you as soon as she gets a perfect one for you. I agree that the Lexys on ebay are not very pretty.
Good luck!


----------



## Ruxby

Hi Princess, you might want to check this one out 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/mulberry-alexa-satchel-52


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> I am so sorry that Mulberry gave you such a dissapointing experience.
> Email NPN and tell Shian the specifics of the Lexy you want. She will come back to you as soon as she gets a perfect one for you. I agree that the Lexys on ebay are not very pretty.
> Good luck!



Shian at NPN is amazing; definitely recommend her! [emoji106]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3398059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very hot  and yummy!
> Store cupboard treat - recommended


Looks like it needs cream on top!


----------



## Ruxby

Oh princess piggy....oink oink oink 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/mulberry-alexa-satchel-51


----------



## princesspig

Thanks to all of you for links to shops and bags. I might buy one of them when all of this has been resolved


----------



## whifi

I got a mini quilted Cara from the most recent sale, and have used it 3-4 times max; I have been extremely delicate with it since it's lambskin, storing it in its dustbag when not in use. I took it out yesterday to use it, only to realize that some of the stitching that holds the handles to bag is coming undone!!  it almost looks like one of the threads broke or busted, and now a couple of the stitches have been pulled out. this is a quality control issue, right? I don't see how I possibly could have caused this... also, my receipt is stamped "final sale" since it was a sale item. will I have to wait for them to send it off for repairs?


----------



## Ria2011

whifi said:


> I got a mini quilted Cara from the most recent sale, and have used it 3-4 times max; I have been extremely delicate with it since it's lambskin, storing it in its dustbag when not in use. I took it out yesterday to use it, only to realize that some of the stitching that holds the handles to bag is coming undone!!  it almost looks like one of the threads broke or busted, and now a couple of the stitches have been pulled out. this is a quality control issue, right? I don't see how I possibly could have caused this... also, my receipt is stamped "final sale" since it was a sale item. will I have to wait for them to send it off for repairs?


Hi whifi, I'd contact customer services or would go into store for it to be sent for repairs. Your purchase should be covered under warranty for the first year whereby any repairs are free. Best of luck


----------



## wee drop o bush

I got weighed at Slimming World this morning and I've now lost 19lbs  
I'm a comfortable size 14 now, just 2 more dress sizes to go [emoji854]


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> I got weighed at Slimming World this morning and I've now lost 19lbs
> I'm a comfortable size 14 now, just 2 more dress sizes to go [emoji854]


Well done wee drop, I know how hard it is losing the excess pounds. Congrats x


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> I got weighed at Slimming World this morning and I've now lost 19lbs
> I'm a comfortable size 14 now, just 2 more dress sizes to go [emoji854]


Congratulations that's brilliant!!


----------



## princesspig

wee drop o bush said:


> I got weighed at Slimming World this morning and I've now lost 19lbs
> I'm a comfortable size 14 now, just 2 more dress sizes to go [emoji854]



Congratulations!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you girls


----------



## princesspig

It would seem that I am getting an oak Alexa delivered tomorrow. This time picked by the head of quality group himself.

I thought the refund was agreed (the money isn't back in my account so I guess not) but sent a mail saying that it doesn't look very good that they say that they don't have a bag better than the sub, when they are still selling the bags on their website.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> It would seem that I am getting an oak Alexa delivered tomorrow. This time picked by the head of quality group himself.
> 
> I thought the refund was agreed (the money isn't back in my account so I guess not) but sent a mail saying that it doesn't look very good that they say that they don't have a bag better than the sub, when they are still selling the bags on their website.


This is going to be interesting.........head of quality, let's see what he comes up with. I'm nervous for you PP


----------



## wee drop o bush

princesspig said:


> It would seem that I am getting an oak Alexa delivered tomorrow. This time picked by the head of quality group himself.
> 
> I thought the refund was agreed (the money isn't back in my account so I guess not) but sent a mail saying that it doesn't look very good that they say that they don't have a bag better than the sub, when they are still selling the bags on their website.



If this Lexi is no good, then I doubt I'll ever trust the quality of a Mulberry bag again


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> This is going to be interesting.........head of quality, let's see what he comes up with. I'm nervous for you PP


They should allow pp's cute puppy in socks to choose.
Would sniff out winner right away.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> It would seem that I am getting an oak Alexa delivered tomorrow. This time picked by the head of quality group himself.
> 
> I thought the refund was agreed (the money isn't back in my account so I guess not) but sent a mail saying that it doesn't look very good that they say that they don't have a bag better than the sub, when they are still selling the bags on their website.



Woohoo! Head of Quality Group, eh?! [emoji106] I am, as Hercule Poirot might say, waiting with the breath most bated to see what HQG unearths from the Mulberry vaults! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I got weighed at Slimming World this morning and I've now lost 19lbs
> I'm a comfortable size 14 now, just 2 more dress sizes to go [emoji854]


Wow! Good for you!!!!!  Taking off weight is SO hard, but I know you've been really working at it.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> It would seem that I am getting an oak Alexa delivered tomorrow. This time picked by the head of quality group himself.
> 
> I thought the refund was agreed (the money isn't back in my account so I guess not) but sent a mail saying that it doesn't look very good that they say that they don't have a bag better than the sub, when they are still selling the bags on their website.


Well, well, well! Can't *wait* to see what they send you this time, PrincessPig... and I'm sure you feel the same way. 
Will tune in tomorrow for Part Two (um... Five) of the saga, but I'm hoping this time will prove lucky for you. The entire reputation of the company is at stake here!


----------



## alansgail

All digits are crossed for you......perhaps a filming would be in order? Then (gosh forbid) everything goes askew you can post your saga on youtube to share with the whole world!
Seriously, I do hope all the stars are aligned for you with this one.


----------



## princesspig

I hope it turns out well too.

I am however surprised that they decided to send me another one - I have sent off complaints and I guess they took that as me still wanting a bag. 
I was making the point in the complaint that they were the ones saying they had no better bag than the sub, and if it wasn't good enough, then a refund was the only option.
And that I didn't care for their offers of book and flowers - all I wanted was to buy a bag, which they then couldn't deliver on. And that selling the bags after establishing that a sub was the best they could offer sends a really bad signal IMO. I am not special in any way, and I am not asking for a more special or more perfect bag than any other customer, so if I can't get better than a sub, then surely no other customer should have to accept getting the same quality.

Delivery should be before 10.30 this morning


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Mayfly285 said:


> Woohoo! Head of Quality Group, eh?! [emoji106] I am, as Hercule Poirot might say, waiting with the breath most bated to see what HQG unearths from the Mulberry vaults! [emoji6]



Nerd moment - Hercule Poirot!! I love Hercule Poirot


----------



## PeachyDeb

Waiting with baited breath for news of your delivery princesspig!  Interestingly oak Alexas are now showing as sold out on m.com


----------



## NY2005

PeachyDeb said:


> Waiting with baited breath for news of your delivery princesspig!  Interestingly oak Alexas are now showing as sold out on m.com


That's interesting, I wonder if it's connected (?) I'm waiting too


----------



## Sophie Patterson

Hello,
I have just purchased a mini lily and was wondering if anyone knows if the little tree zip around purse would fit in it? x


----------



## princesspig

I've taken some pictures of some issues on the bag. I'm not impressed with what the head of quality group thinks is acceptable. Far from.

Sorry about the number of pictures.
On the braided handle, there are two cuts in the leather - it's hard to take a picture of them though. 
Surface scratch on the little belt-thingy on the strap on the front
White marks as well as black marks (some of the black marks look like inking smears) - there are more examples, but I think I've posted enough pictures in this post already 
Visible glue on the side of the front strap where the magnet is
The threads on the inside leather bits by the zipped pocket - it just doesn't look finished

Maybe I'm being silly here, but do let me know what you think


----------



## DiJe40

princesspig said:


> I've taken some pictures of some issues on the bag. I'm not impressed with what the head of quality group thinks is acceptable. Far from.
> 
> Sorry about the number of pictures.
> On the braided handle, there are two cuts in the leather - it's hard to take a picture of them though.
> Surface scratch on the little belt-thingy on the strap on the front
> White marks as well as black marks (some of the black marks look like inking smears) - there are more examples, but I think I've posted enough pictures in this post already
> Visible glue on the side of the front strap where the magnet is
> The threads on the inside leather bits by the zipped pocket - it just doesn't look finished
> 
> Maybe I'm being silly here, but do let me know what you think



You're not being silly, this bag has lots of issues..it's clear on the pics, you don't have to accept that.


----------



## princesspig

DiJe40 said:


> You're not being silly, this bag has lots of issues..it's clear on the pics, you don't have to accept that.



Thank you. I have arranged a return already - and a refund should follow.
I've also sent a mail with the pictures to the lady I have been dealing with (she has been dealing with the complaint and she was the one who told me that the bag was chosen by the head of group quality himself.
Whoever picked this bag should get their eyes checked. This is bag number 6 and this is the best they can do.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Thank you. I have arranged a return already - and a refund should follow.
> I've also sent a mail with the pictures to the lady I have been dealing with (she has been dealing with the complaint and she was the one who told me that the bag was chosen by the head of group quality himself.
> Whoever picked this bag should get their eyes checked. This is bag number 6 and this is the best they can do.


I'm sad to see this. Clearly their interpretation of quality is different from most others. This is a luxury brand, with a luxury price tag. It should be perfect. It's not. For me that really would be the end. No more chances, sorry for your extremely bad experience PP.


----------



## princesspig

This is the end. 
It's been a complete waste of time for me, dealing with 10 couriers (and the florist and the courier today and the courier who will pick up the bag tomorrow). I ordered the bag on the 13th of June. Today is the 13th of July. A month and 6 bags later, they still can't provide something worth the money.

I didn't ask for this 6th bag - I think the lady dealing with my complaint misunderstood what I wrote and thought I wanted to give it another go.
As you know, I was told that the sub was the best they could do and after that would be a refund. I had accepted the refund, sent a complaint saying that they said they could not provide a decent bag and who had said that a refund was the only option - despite still selling the bags on the website and that I did not think that looked very good.

I've sent her the pictures and have told her that I am disappointed. That I expected better than this bag, since it was picked by the head of group quality (who really knows if he did pick this bag or if they are telling more porkies).


----------



## Gringach

Oh I am so sorry for you.. I saw these pics and this bag doesn't look good, none of mine looks this way. That s terrible as the Alexa is the best Mulb design for me.. I was really hoping they would sort this out for you and they were probably hoping the same.
I would suggest that you get one from the preowned market maybe?
I got my red one from http://papillonkia.com and it's perfect. Thus Kia was really helpful.
Anyway, good luck - Hope you will soon find the perfect bag for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I've taken some pictures of some issues on the bag. I'm not impressed with what the head of quality group thinks is acceptable. Far from.
> 
> Sorry about the number of pictures.
> On the braided handle, there are two cuts in the leather - it's hard to take a picture of them though.
> Surface scratch on the little belt-thingy on the strap on the front
> White marks as well as black marks (some of the black marks look like inking smears) - there are more examples, but I think I've posted enough pictures in this post already
> Visible glue on the side of the front strap where the magnet is
> The threads on the inside leather bits by the zipped pocket - it just doesn't look finished
> 
> Maybe I'm being silly here, but do let me know what you think



Wow oh wow. Esp. to the glue on the strap. You are not silly. This bag is a shame.
I am so sorry...


----------



## DiJe40

Gringach said:


> Oh I am so sorry for you.. I saw these pics and this bag doesn't look good, none of mine looks this way. That s terrible as the Alexa is the best Mulb design for me.. I was really hoping they would sort this out for you and they were probably hoping the same.
> I would suggest that you get one from the preowned market maybe?
> I got my red one from http://papillonkia.com and it's perfect. Thus Kia was really helpful.
> Anyway, good luck - Hope you will soon find the perfect bag for you.



I bought from Aqila too...she sells different brands. Her bags are to die for [emoji5] She's on facebook too.


----------



## NY2005

DiJe40 said:


> I bought from Aqila too...she sells different brands. Her bags are to die for [emoji5] She's on facebook too.


Me too, I have purchased two Chloe bags from her. She's great.


----------



## princesspig

Ludmilla said:


> Wow oh wow. Esp. to the glue on the strap. You are not silly. This bag is a shame.
> I am so sorry...



It's ridiculous - especially when they say the bag was picked by the head of group quality. This bag has more different issues than any of the other bags. The sub was better.

I got a mail back from the lady who has been dealing with the complaint. She said that she is sorry that I have not received a bag that I have found to be of suitable quality. 
She will escalate the feedback and will apparently have a look at the bag with some other colleague who is head of something (that I have forgotten). They are apparently taking this very seriously and will do a full in-depth review as a priority. 


I hope I'll be kept informed, but I doubt that will happen


----------



## ElainePG

Ugh... that GLUE! 
No, you're not being overly picky at all, PrincessPig. Your experience tells me that there are a lot of purchasers running around with substandard Oak Alexas after the sale, and probably in the months leading up to the sale... which is quite shocking. 
Your experience made me pull my Pheasant Green Alexa (from 3 years ago) out of the closet, just to check, but it is perfect. Once upon a time, Mulberry were able to make an acceptable Alexa bag. I just don't understand how/why they have lost the ability. Do you think they are using different factories?


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... that GLUE!
> No, you're not being overly picky at all, PrincessPig. Your experience tells me that there are a lot of purchasers running around with substandard Oak Alexas after the sale, and probably in the months leading up to the sale... which is quite shocking.
> Your experience made me pull my Pheasant Green Alexa (from 3 years ago) out of the closet, just to check, but it is perfect. Once upon a time, Mulberry were able to make an acceptable Alexa bag. I just don't understand how/why they have lost the ability. Do you think they are using different factories?


I wonder if they anticipated that alexa would be popular as soon as it was announced it was to be discontinued. Then they decided to mass produce them and rush them out for the sale. I would be interested to know if the black one has the same issues. I cannot see q satisfactory ending to this and mulberry seriously have been left with egg on their face.


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... that GLUE!
> No, you're not being overly picky at all, PrincessPig. Your experience tells me that there are a lot of purchasers running around with substandard Oak Alexas after the sale, and probably in the months leading up to the sale... which is quite shocking.
> Your experience made me pull my Pheasant Green Alexa (from 3 years ago) out of the closet, just to check, but it is perfect. Once upon a time, Mulberry were able to make an acceptable Alexa bag. I just don't understand how/why they have lost the ability. Do you think they are using different factories?



I'm very happy that your pheasant green Alexa is perfect!
I have a black and nickel Alexa - bought recently from the outlet, and the quality is also very different from these oak Alexas I've had on short visits here.
I think they are using different materials - the leather feels thinner and the surface feels less nice (despite both being polished buffalo), the hardware feels lighter (I was told in a store that they have changed it to make it feel lighter - we were talking specifically about the Alexa), the microfibre on the inside of the new bags as well as the fabric lining being different (the "old" one having the woven trees, while the newer version being plain). Looking at the craftsmanship, it is also very different - the inking looks better on my older bags, stitches on the new bags look like they have been done in a rush, and clearly the quality control is less bothered about issues (and unless they lied about the head of group quality picking the bag, he also doesn't seem too bothered about controlling the quality). 
I wouldn't be surprised if they are chancing it, hoping that not perfect bags will go to people who will not mind or who will not notice until it's too late.

Looking at the articles about recent financial reports, it seems that Mulberry are selling less but making more money. That would indicate (in my simple mind) that they are able to spend less on producing the bags, but still selling them at the usual high price.

I don't think it has anything to do with different factories - I think it has to do with a change in attitude. If they cared about the quality being at a certain level, they would not accept a factory not providing that quality. They clearly are accepting the lower quality, so it is likely to be a decision made at a higher level.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> I wonder if they anticipated that alexa would be popular as soon as it was announced it was to be discontinued. *Then they decided to mass produce them and rush them out for the sale*. I would be interested to know if the black one has the same issues. I cannot see q satisfactory ending to this and mulberry seriously have been left with egg on their face.


That's a really good explanation; makes a lot of sense to me. But "back in the old days" of Mulberry it never would have happened. Very disappointing.


----------



## whifi

princesspig said:


> Looking at the articles about recent financial reports, it seems that Mulberry are selling less but making more money. That would indicate (in my simple mind) that they are able to spend less on producing the bags, but still selling them at the usual high price.



this is very interesting, and matches up with my highly unscientific observations from my last couple visits to the Mulberry store — that some of the new Coca-era bags just don't feel as luxe or as "worth it" as older models. and for someone who discovered Mulberry just months prior to all these big changes (me!), it's terribly disappointing.


----------



## princesspig

I agree. But maybe the newer/younger customers don't really mind and maybe they don't know the older quality so they have very little to compare with?

Maybe the last bit of the saga of the oak Alexa:
The last bag has just been picked up by the courier.
It was lucky that I noticed the van outside, because Mulberry booked the courier for the neighbour's house (who isn't in right now - the courier was about to leave when I caught him). I can't believe that this kind of thing can happen - it's the 6th pick-up, so surely they know my address by now. And surely that should be automated anyway.
I did get an email about them doing a full review of what has happened and the bag, so I'm hoping I'll hear back from them when that has been done. 

I did get an email yesterday saying they have processed the refund, so now I'll consider my options. 
Strictly speaking, I don't need a bag. I am not sure I'll want to buy a Mulberry just because I'm annoyed with them, so I might just need to cool down a bit and then I might find a preloved Alexa, alternatively buy something else.

The dog got her orange boots (sorry about the mess - that's the dog's bed and her little box of toys that she moves around, so I don't want to buy one that she will just ruin):


----------



## wee drop o bush

Look at those little booties!  
A refund and a cooling off period is definitely your best option (after a M bag that isn't a disaster, that is) You will find the bag that's meant for you, I have no doubt


----------



## remainsilly

Omg--the dog booties!
Cuteness overload.


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with different factories - I think it has to do with a change in attitude. If they cared about the quality being at a certain level, they would not accept a factory not providing that quality. They clearly are accepting the lower quality, so it is likely to be a decision made at a higher level.



I agree with this. The last Alexas I saw at the stores in Munich and Vienna looked like trainwrecks. Totally mishapen. Very sad.
Mulberry is not interested in quality anymore... At least regarding styles that are going to be discontinued. I cannot speak about the new bags as I have not seen them irl, yet.


----------



## NY2005

Looking super cute in the booties. I hope she's better. I agree with you and think some time to reflect is what's needed then you can have a think about what you want.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> The dog got her orange boots (sorry about the mess - that's the dog's bed and her little box of toys that she moves around, so I don't want to buy one that she will just ruin):


Those boots are too cute for words! You made my day!


----------



## remainsilly

This video describes recent mulb lily repair enquiry. And a once devoted fan's disgust over brand's changes. 
(She is sweet, but blathers on&on in videos--scroll to 13:45 to begin lily part.)
m.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMXUvvpDPU


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> This video describes recent mulb lily repair enquiry. And a once devoted fan's disgust over brand's changes.
> (She is sweet, but blathers on&on in videos--scroll to 13:45 to begin lily part.)
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMXUvvpDPU


Hahahaha, love how she says "load of crap" at the end.....Bee says it as she sees it! I admire her honesty and I agree with her opinions. Sounds like the brand is falling quickly........sadly. Glad I have my pre-loved tooled Bays back when they were stellar quality!


----------



## Izzy48

Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> This video describes recent mulb lily repair enquiry. And a once devoted fan's disgust over brand's changes.
> (She is sweet, but blathers on&on in videos--scroll to 13:45 to begin lily part.)
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMXUvvpDPU



I don't think these are new policies? I had a bag repaired before the recent changes and heard the same things, though mulberry sent me a label, repaired the bag, and returned it in within a few weeks all without me spending a dime. But I heard all the same things, it's going to take forever, it's going to be really expensive, we won't repair it for free since it's over a year old, and so on. Though more recently I ordered a strap for my cara because I somehow lost the other and that was miserable it was the new Santa Clara store, such a nightmare. One of the reasons I stopped purchasing their products. It was so bad I had to literally had to engage in a screaming battle with the store manager. Never again!! I'm hoping my cookie will never need a repair as its my only mulberry left [emoji17]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.


Fabulous enjoy my friend i would love one of this style oak grey or red..you have wonderful taste..its preloved old styles for me all the way


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> Hahahaha, love how she says "load of crap" at the end.....Bee says it as she sees it! I admire her honesty and I agree with her opinions. Sounds like the brand is falling quickly........sadly. Glad I have my pre-loved tooled Bays back when they were stellar quality!


Irony = watched Bee's mulb bag videos/comparisons before choosing my 1st bags.
She loved brand & pointed out small details with joy.
How mulb's actions made her feel, make a lot of long-term fans feel, now--sad.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.


This bag is an absolute joy, Izzy! It is such a rich, "true" grey. I had thought I didn't need this color since I have my taupe D-Z, but I just pulled that one out to compare it to yours and... oh, dear... they are *totally* different. Yikes!   
Is yours the small D-Z, or the regular size? Do they even *make* the small bag in this color? Hoping madly that they do *not*... then I am safe!
At any rate, it is a divine bag, and once the finance issues are behind you, I just know it's one you will wear with tremendous pleasure. I remember your love of grey bags... I can see you reaching for this one again and again.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Fabulous enjoy my friend i would love one of this style oak grey or red..you have wonderful taste..its preloved old styles for me all the way


v
Thanks elvis!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This bag is an absolute joy, Izzy! It is such a rich, "true" grey. I had thought I didn't need this color since I have my taupe D-Z, but I just pulled that one out to compare it to yours and... oh, dear... they are *totally* different. Yikes!
> Is yours the small D-Z, or the regular size? Do they even *make* the small bag in this color? Hoping madly that they do *not*... then I am safe!
> At any rate, it is a divine bag, and once the finance issues are behind you, I just know it's one you will wear with tremendous pleasure. I remember your love of grey bags... I can see you reaching for this one again and again.


Elaine, 
It is in fact the small DZ and a plus is that it is also light weight like our older DZ's so there is nothing but a big plus for the bag. The color is a true charcoal but clearly a grey and not dark enough to appear black. Your taupe is much lighter in color. It is definitely a long term bag for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> It is in fact the small DZ and a plus is that it is also light weight like our older DZ's so there is nothing but a big plus for the bag. The color is a true charcoal but clearly a grey and not dark enough to appear black. Your taupe is much lighter in color. It is definitely a long term bag for me.


What is the leather, Izzy? Is it NVT? (You can see where my mind is going, can't you? You know I just bought a pair of shoes that would be *perfect* with this bag!)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> What is the leather, Izzy? Is it NVT? (You can see where my mind is going, can't you? You know I just bought a pair of shoes that would be *perfect* with this bag!)


It is small grain leather but I don't know if it is NVT. If it's like my blue one it has a soft finish showing the grain. Whatever it is I like the feel of and I think it will wear well. Yes, it would look fabulous with those shoes!


----------



## Taimi

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.



This is so gorgeous Izzy! It's definitely on my wishlist. I was pretty excited when I saw it on m.com.  I just have so many bags on my wishlist, sigh.


----------



## princesspig

A very last update on the Alexa situation:
Some managers have looked at the last bag I was sent and they say they agree that it's not great.
I have been invited to a stand-alone store (of my choice) for a personalised visit (whatever that is). 
And I'll be able to buy any of their bags, excluding exotics and haircalf, for the price I would have paid for the Alexa.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> A very last update on the Alexa situation:
> Some managers have looked at the last bag I was sent and they say they agree that it's not great.
> I have been invited to a stand-alone store (of my choice) for a personalised visit (whatever that is).
> And I'll be able to buy any of their bags, excluding exotics and haircalf, for the price I would have paid for the Alexa.


Finally someone taking responsibility. Do you think you will take them up on their offer ? If you agree to it , I would make sure I go to a store that has plenty of stock so you get to see everything.


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Finally someone taking responsibility. Do you think you will take them up on their offer ? If you agree to it , I would make sure I go to a store that has plenty of stock so you get to see everything.



Not sure - the Alexa was the only bag I really wanted. I'm not a fan of the new bags, and I don't need more bags.
My mum did mention an oxblood SBS I think the other day, so that could be an option. 
But really, I'm not sure I'm massively bothered about it. I'd have to get my purse out again and I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> Not sure - the Alexa was the only bag I really wanted. I'm not a fan of the new bags, and I don't need more bags.
> My mum did mention an oxblood SBS I think the other day, so that could be an option.
> But really, I'm not sure I'm massively bothered about it. I'd have to get my purse out again and I'm not sure I want to.


Aw. But this is _exactly_ like the alexa you wanted.
Just _completely different_.
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3791_349W536_L?&w=1462


----------



## princesspig

remainsilly said:


> Aw. But this is _exactly_ like the alexa you wanted.
> Just _completely different_.
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3791_349W536_L?&w=1462


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Fabulous enjoy my friend i would love one of this style oak grey or red..you have wonderful taste..its preloved old styles for me all the way


Many thanks Elvis!!!!!


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.


Looks gorgeous, Izzy!

Pavement grey with nickel hardware?


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.



I'm not sure how I missed this post, Izzy; but I have been away and without reliable internet access, so ...

Anyway, apart from the financial aspect(!) what a lucky lady to have such a beautiful bag - a truly classic lovely in an amazing shade of grey ... [emoji7]

Many congratulations and I hope you carry her in the very best of health!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this post, Izzy; but I have been away and without reliable internet access, so ...
> 
> Anyway, apart from the financial aspect(!) what a lucky lady to have such a beautiful bag - a truly classic lovely in an amazing shade of grey ... [emoji7]
> 
> Many congratulations and I hope you carry her in the very best of health!


Thank you Mayfly. I took it out of Friday and enjoyed using it!


----------



## princesspig

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I believe it was on this thread I made the statement I wanted the DZ in gray but I couldn't get it because of lack of funds from spending so much money. I spoke with my SA and she said she would try to get it for me from England since they aren't being sold in the US. It usually takes 2 plus months and it has taken up to 11 months for her to get an item from England. To my shock, the bag came in 2 weeks. Gulp! I had to raid my DH and my account rather than my personal account. Can't wait for DH to realize what I have spent. Anyway, it is mine and it is beautiful to me. The color, the quality is outstanding and it is everything I have liked about Mulberry over the years. It has nothing to do with Johnny Coca's designs which is fine with me. The leather even smells like Mulberry leather. I am a happy person to have this until I have to explain my actions. It is what it is  so I will move on and not be concerned with anything but enjoying this bag. I think I will wait until the summer heat is past and start carrying it in the fall. Something to look forward to because it is a certainty there will be no more purchases.



Congratulations!
I had a look at the double zip bayswaters today in Harrods, and oh my word, it is gorgeous!
I have never really looked at the double zip bays because I thought they were too structured/business for me, but they are lovely.
The grey is lovely, and it is fun with the quite yellow gold - it adds a nice contrast. I really like it, and to be honest I'd really like one. The oxblood and oak were nice too, but the grey really stands out IMO.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning ladies  
Princess I cannot blame you at all for not feeling tempted, I think if it was me I'd be so scunnered by now that I'd decline the (admittedly generous) offer, citing no confidence in Mulberry, just to teach them a lesson. It'd be different if you wanted any M, but you really wanted an Alexa


----------



## princesspig

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning ladies
> Princess I cannot blame you at all for not feeling tempted, I think if it was me I'd be so scunnered by now that I'd decline the (admittedly generous) offer, citing no confidence in Mulberry, just to teach them a lesson. It'd be different if you wanted any M, but you really wanted an Alexa



That is true. 
I know my mum would like an oxblood SBS and saving a bit of money on it would be nice for her.
I'm quite keen on the double zip bays (the large one as it's the same size as a classic bayswater). 
But there's want and there's need. And then there's being annoyed with Mulberry still and not actually wanting to give them any of my money...
But it's a good offer, and it is tempting...


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> That is true.
> I know my mum would like an oxblood SBS and saving a bit of money on it would be nice for her.
> I'm quite keen on the double zip bays (the large one as it's the same size as a classic bayswater).
> But there's want and there's need. And then there's being annoyed with Mulberry still and not actually wanting to give them any of my money...
> But it's a good offer, and it is tempting...



I did wonder whether the dz Bays might tempt you, pp, even after the dreadful experience with the oak Lexy ... [emoji848] If you can get a fab one, and save some money too, it might well be worth it? But be sure in your own mind first - it sounds to me as though you're being v sensible, considering all your options! [emoji106]


----------



## Izzy48

princesspig said:


> Congratulations!
> I had a look at the double zip bayswaters today in Harrods, and oh my word, it is gorgeous!
> I have never really looked at the double zip bays because I thought they were too structured/business for me, but they are lovely.
> The grey is lovely, and it is fun with the quite yellow gold - it adds a nice contrast. I really like it, and to this is a great bag.  honest I'd really like one. The oxblood and oak were nice too, but the grey really stands out IMO.


Thank you and I am glad you like it. Since you have had such a bad experience with a series of Alexa bags, if and when you are ready the DZ is a wonderful choice. Since you have seen the DZ you know their quality is excellent. Did you know the bag is made in Italy?  Probably my all time favorite style with exception  of my Alexa bags. Mine are beautiful and I am so sorry you had such a bad time. I went through the same thing with a Gucci bag once and kept the fifth one. It was a mistake and it  long gone.


----------



## Izzy48

Skater said:


> Looks gorgeous, Izzy!
> 
> Pavement grey with nickel hardware?


No it isn't pavement grey. I have an Alexa that is pavement grey with silver hardware and even though I haven''t compared the two for color the DZ is  darker. I would call it a medium charcoal grey. I should have done a comparison picture.


----------



## princesspig

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you and I am glad you like it. Since you have had such a bad experience with a series of Alexa bags, if and when you are ready the DZ is a wonderful choice. Since you have seen the DZ you know their quality is excellent. Did you know the bag is made in Italy?  Probably my all time favorite style with exception  of my Alexa bags. Mine are beautiful and I am so sorry you had such a bad time. I went through the same thing with a Gucci bag once and kept the fifth one. It was a mistake and it  long gone.



I actually had no idea it was made in Italy. It really does look very nice and the quality seems very good - it feels like classic Mulberry leather, not treated or newer cheaper stuff - just the good old quality that made me want to buy Mulberry bags.

I had a chat with my mum this evening, and she is loving the DZ. In oxblood (as that's one of the only Mulberry colours she has seen IRL). She was saying that it's such a good offer that it would be a pity to not accept it, and that she'd be happy to babysit the bag. Sneaky old lady she is


----------



## Izzy48

princesspig said:


> I actually had no idea it was made in Italy. It really does look very nice and the quality seems very good - it feels like classic Mulberry leather, not treated or newer cheaper stuff - just the good old quality that made me want to buy Mulberry bags.
> 
> I had a chat with my mum this evening, and she is loving the DZ. In oxblood (as that's one of the only Mulberry colours she has seen IRL). She was saying that it's such a good offer that it would be a pity to not accept it, and that she'd be happy to babysit the bag. Sneaky old lady she is


That's funny! Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Off on my jollies folks, Addy is still around and the other Mods/Admins will be keeping an eye, so any problems just report the post and it will get picked up. 
Back soon


----------



## princesspig

Mooshooshoo said:


> Off on my jollies folks, Addy is still around and the other Mods/Admins will be keeping an eye, so any problems just report the post and it will get picked up.
> Back soon



Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## NY2005

Happy holidays moo


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I actually had no idea it was made in Italy. It really does look very nice and the quality seems very good - it feels like classic Mulberry leather, not treated or newer cheaper stuff - just the good old quality that made me want to buy Mulberry bags.
> 
> I had a chat with my mum this evening, and she is loving the DZ. In oxblood (as that's one of the only Mulberry colours she has seen IRL). She was saying that it's such a good offer that it would be a pity to not accept it, and that she'd be happy to babysit the bag. Sneaky old lady she is



My mother likes to babysit my bags, too.
DZ is a great bag.



Mooshooshoo said:


> Off on my jollies folks, Addy is still around and the other Mods/Admins will be keeping an eye, so any problems just report the post and it will get picked up.
> Back soon



Happy holiday!


----------



## Louliu71

Happy holidays Moo


----------



## ElainePG

Enjoy your holidays, moo! Safe travels!


----------



## Mayfly285

Enjoy your hols, Moo! [emoji876][emoji574]️[emoji907]


----------



## Gringach

Have a very nice holdiday Mo!!


----------



## Izzy48

This question may have already been asked and answered so pardon me if it has. Has anyone seen or purchased the Selwood satchel? If so, what is your opinion or the general opinion of the quality. Online it looks great but I haven't seen it IRL. I noticed it is leather lined which is a good sign. I just found the short discussion in a thread but I would still like to know if anyone has bought it and if so what is their opinion. Thanks.

Moo, have a great holiday!


----------



## styledinsepia

Apologies if this has already been answered... I'm looking to buy a Lily in November for my birthday, and I would like to know if they have any plans to change the lock on it. My current bags have the little tree, but I've seen that newer ones have 'mulberry' but no tree. Should I bite the bullet and buy it now incase they change the lock and can't get the one that I want?


----------



## Gringach

styledinsepia said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered... I'm looking to buy a Lily in November for my birthday, and I would like to know if they have any plans to change the lock on it. My current bags have the little tree, but I've seen that newer ones have 'mulberry' but no tree. Should I bite the bullet and buy it now incase they change the lock and can't get the one that I want?



The ones with the three will be around at least until the end of the year, early Jan when the sales period ends and before the ones of the new season are released. Thus, seasonal colors usually go on sale!


----------



## Izzy48

This is not about Mulberry but I think it is a little funny. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Even though this picture shows someone else's Bostons I have experienced the same thing with my two.  Not certain it was an accident on the part of Pippin because Izzy had just given him the business and he may have sought vengeance .


----------



## Sue Marshall

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> This is not about Mulberry but I think it is a little funny. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Even though this picture shows someone else's Bostons I have experienced the same thing with my two.  Not certain it was an accident on the part of Pippin because Izzy had just given him the business and he may have sought vengeance .


Oh my! They're pee-buddies.
Cute.

I fold & stack rugs, to mop.
Then tell dog, "Shoo, shoo!"
He excitedly runs to lay on top of rug pile.
Until I tell him floor is dry, okay to move.
Lately, the cat usurps rug mountain.
So 60 lb dog lays beside it, sulking.
No one challenges the cat.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Oh my! They're pee-buddies.
> Cute.
> 
> I fold & stack rugs, to mop.
> Then tell dog, "Shoo, shoo!"
> He excitedly runs to lay on top of rug pile.
> Until I tell him floor is dry, okay to move.
> Lately, the cat usurps rug mountain.
> So 60 lb dog lays beside it, sulking.
> No one challenges the cat.




Always enjoy your comments!


----------



## Eboney66

Hello. Ladies, 
I am DISO  a small Dorothy in oak or black, been looking sooooooo long now, what is your opinion, there has been 3 just lately but all large, I'm not a a large bag woman as much as I want one, this unicorn is evading me  & it's becoming an obsession will I get one or where more to the point?


----------



## MiniMabel

Eboney66 said:


> Hello. Ladies,
> I am DISO  a small Dorothy in oak or black, been looking sooooooo long now, what is your opinion, there has been 3 just lately but all large, I'm not a a large bag woman as much as I want one, this unicorn is evading me  & it's becoming an obsession will I get one or where more to the point?




There's a small oak one on Ebay...........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...861836?hash=item3f688aba8c:g:oAkAAOSw9NdXqzmH


----------



## Eboney66

MiniMabel said:


> There's a small oak one on Ebay...........
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...861836?hash=item3f688aba8c:g:oAkAAOSw9NdXqzmH


Seen it, watching with interest, price went up extremely quickly in the first hour Must stick to my budget! Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## quos

I'd love to know what your fave cross body Mulberry is! I'm looking for an everyday bag for Fall / Winter in tan / oak. Something you can easily get a wallet / keys / train ticket out of. What would you all suggest? (Or other brands if you have other suggestions). 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ElainePG

quos said:


> I'd love to know what your fave cross body Mulberry is! I'm looking for an everyday bag for Fall / Winter in tan / oak. Something you can easily get a wallet / keys / train ticket out of. What would you all suggest? (Or other brands if you have other suggestions).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


Hi, quos! I love my Double-Zip Bayswater for ease of use. I'm petite, so the strap works as a cross body on me, but it doesn't on everyone... you'd have to try it IRL and see. There is a zippered compartment on each side, but an open center compartment where you could put your keys. There is also a slip pocket in the front that opens with a postal lock, where you could put in your train ticket... very handy! If you aren't worried about security you could put your wallet in the open compartment too, but if you're riding on a train you might want to keep your wallet in one of the two zipped sections.

The bag comes in two sizes. I own the small one, but again that's because the regular size is too large for me. It's all a matter of how much you need to carry, and how the bag looks on you. Both sizes come in NVT oak, with the postal lock, but I'm not sure if the postal lock is going to be discontinued in the future, so you might want to decide soon!

I'm sure some of the other members of this thread have their own favorites... hopefully you will get many good ideas! By the way, here is a photo of my small Double-Zip in taupe (this color is no longer made):


----------



## quos

ElainePG said:


> Hi, quos! I love my Double-Zip Bayswater for ease of use. I'm petite, so the strap works as a cross body on me, but it doesn't on everyone... you'd have to try it IRL and see. There is a zippered compartment on each side, but an open center compartment where you could put your keys. There is also a slip pocket in the front that opens with a postal lock, where you could put in your train ticket... very handy! If you aren't worried about security you could put your wallet in the open compartment too, but if you're riding on a train you might want to keep your wallet in one of the two zipped sections.
> 
> The bag comes in two sizes. I own the small one, but again that's because the regular size is too large for me. It's all a matter of how much you need to carry, and how the bag looks on you. Both sizes come in NVT oak, with the postal lock, but I'm not sure if the postal lock is going to be discontinued in the future, so you might want to decide soon!
> 
> I'm sure some of the other members of this thread have their own favorites... hopefully you will get many good ideas! By the way, here is a photo of my small Double-Zip in taupe (this color is no longer made):
> View attachment 3438952



Thanks so much! I've got the regular Bays but that double zip one is cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Hi, quos! I love my Double-Zip Bayswater for ease of use. I'm petite, so the strap works as a cross body on me, but it doesn't on everyone... you'd have to try it IRL and see. There is a zippered compartment on each side, but an open center compartment where you could put your keys. There is also a slip pocket in the front that opens with a postal lock, where you could put in your train ticket... very handy! If you aren't worried about security you could put your wallet in the open compartment too, but if you're riding on a train you might want to keep your wallet in one of the two zipped sections.
> 
> The bag comes in two sizes. I own the small one, but again that's because the regular size is too large for me. It's all a matter of how much you need to carry, and how the bag looks on you. Both sizes come in NVT oak, with the postal lock, but I'm not sure if the postal lock is going to be discontinued in the future, so you might want to decide soon!
> 
> I'm sure some of the other members of this thread have their own favorites... hopefully you will get many good ideas! By the way, here is a photo of my small Double-Zip in taupe (this color is no longer made):
> View attachment 3438952



Oh, Elaine. This bag is sooooooo cute. I do not need one, but seeing yours makes me want one. [emoji3]
How are you? I hope everything is fine.



quos said:


> I'd love to know what your fave cross body Mulberry is! I'm looking for an everyday bag for Fall / Winter in tan / oak. Something you can easily get a wallet / keys / train ticket out of. What would you all suggest? (Or other brands if you have other suggestions).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



My favorite is the Alexa. I do not find her fiddly, but others do. And she is discontinued now, you would have to go the pre-loved route.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Elaine. This bag is sooooooo cute. I do not need one, but seeing yours makes me want one. [emoji3]
> How are you? I hope everything is fine.
> 
> My favorite is the Alexa. I do not find her fiddly, but others do. And she is discontinued now, you would have to go the pre-loved route.


I'm fine, thank you, Ludmilla. My knee continues to improve after total knee replacement surgery last January... I can now walk for 25 minutes on the treadmill! Triumph! And tomorrow afternoon DH and I are going to the movies. It has been a very long time since my knee has felt comfortable enough to sit for a long time like that. So all is well! 

I agree with you about the Alexa, and don't find ir "fiddly" either, but the one thing I would change is it does not have compartments. I use pouches to keep my Alexa organized, which helps a great deal. I am very glad I have my one Alexa, now that they have been discontinued.


----------



## quos

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Elaine. This bag is sooooooo cute. I do not need one, but seeing yours makes me want one. [emoji3]
> How are you? I hope everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the Alexa. I do not find her fiddly, but others do. And she is discontinued now, you would have to go the pre-loved route.


Thanks - I keep dithering over the Alexa, I still think she's lovely.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> And tomorrow afternoon DH and I are going to the movies. It has been a very long time since my knee has felt comfortable enough to sit for a long time like that. So all is well!


Hurray! Sweet, sweet progress.
Go, girl, go!

Not much of a movie go-er, usually.(can't sit still that long!) But some good choices this summer. 
Now want to see "Sully." About the pilot, with Tom Hanks. (I explain plot because mentioning "Sully" to friends provided blank stares. Along with comments about Monsters Inc. Then blank states from me. Tragic)

Happy movie-ing!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I'm fine, thank you, Ludmilla. My knee continues to improve after total knee replacement surgery last January... I can now walk for 25 minutes on the treadmill! Triumph! And tomorrow afternoon DH and I are going to the movies. It has been a very long time since my knee has felt comfortable enough to sit for a long time like that. So all is well!
> 
> I agree with you about the Alexa, and don't find ir "fiddly" either, but the one thing I would change is it does not have compartments. I use pouches to keep my Alexa organized, which helps a great deal. I am very glad I have my one Alexa, now that they have been discontinued.



Glad to hear this, Elaine.  I hope you have loads of fun at the movies. (Woah. It's been ages since I've been there....)


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hurray! Sweet, sweet progress.
> Go, girl, go!
> 
> Not much of a movie go-er, usually.(can't sit still that long!) But some good choices this summer.
> Now want to see "Sully." About the pilot, with Tom Hanks. (I explain plot because mentioning "Sully" to friends provided blank stares. Along with comments about Monsters Inc. Then blank states from me. Tragic)
> 
> Happy movie-ing!


Thank you, RS! It is a bleak day today, and I'm tempted to just stay home by the fire, but I've been wanting to see this movie (it's the new one by Woody Allen... I keep forgetting the name) so I'll bundle up and off we'll go. Maybe I'll take my Alexa to keep me warm.


----------



## Ashbe14

Hi, this is my first post and would like some advice if possible pls   
I'm looking to buy my first designer bag (and probably only one for a few years!) so want to make a good decision. I'm looking at either the small Mulberry Double Zip Tote or YSL Cabas Rive Gauche in small. They're both similar price but what are your thoughts between these two brands? How do they compare in exclusivity/ wow /quality etc? 

I know I shouldn't base my decision solely on a brand's reputation but it's important to me when I'm spending that much money! I do see more Mulberrys around here and I guess a lot of their bags are generally more accessible price-wise However the double zip tote does seem kinda expensive but maybe Mulberry is a premier brand, I don't know. Help!!


----------



## NY2005

Ashbe14 said:


> Hi, this is my first post and would like some advice if possible pls
> I'm looking to buy my first designer bag (and probably only one for a few years!) so want to make a good decision. I'm looking at either the small Mulberry Double Zip Tote or YSL Cabas Rive Gauche in small. They're both similar price but what are your thoughts between these two brands? How do they compare in exclusivity/ wow /quality etc?
> 
> I know I shouldn't base my decision solely on a brand's reputation but it's important to me when I'm spending that much money! I do see more Mulberrys around here and I guess a lot of their bags are generally more accessible price-wise However the double zip tote does seem kinda expensive but maybe Mulberry is a premier brand, I don't know. Help!!


Hello and welcome to the forum. Exciting stuff to be buying your first high end bag. As you are posting on the mulberry forum I would expect that the replies will be mainly in favour of your purchasing a mulberry! I don't have a double zip but do and have owned a fair amount of mulberry in the last ten years or so.  I don't have a double zip but they are really popular on here and you can look through the threads to see what members have to say about them. I have An Ysl sac de jour  ( not the cabas) which is about three years old. It's beautiful and very well made. The interior is luxurious and the branding minimal which I like. The downside is that it's made of calf leather which is very delicate and shows every scratch and scuff. I really look after my bags so am conscious of being careful with it when I'm out and about. As a first high end bag I would suggest that you choose a leather that is more robust. Do you know what leather the cabas is made of? The double zip currently on  mulberry.com comes in two different leathers depending on the colour you purchase. One of the ladies with a double zip will be along soon to offer more advice  , I'm sure. good luck deciding .


----------



## Ashbe14

NY2005 said:


> Hell
> 
> 
> NY2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome to the forum. Exciting stuff to be buying your first high end bag. As you are posting on the mulberry forum I would expect that the replies will be mainly in favour of your purchasing a mulberry! I don't have a double zip but do and have owned a fair amount of mulberry in the last ten years or so.  I don't have a double zip but they are really popular on here and you can look through the threads to see what members have to say about them. I have An Ysl sac de jour  ( not the cabas) which is about three years old. It's beautiful and very well made. The interior is luxurious and the branding minimal which I like. The downside is that it's made of calf leather which is very delicate and shows every scratch and scuff. I really look after my bags so am conscious of being careful with it when I'm out and about. As a first high end bag I would suggest that you choose a leather that is more robust. Do you know what leather the cabas is made of? The double zip currently on  mulberry.com comes in two different leathers depending on the colour you purchase. One of the ladies with a double zip will be along soon to offer more advice  , I'm sure. good luck deciding .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o and welcome to the forum. Exciting stuff to be buying your first high end bag. As you are posting on the mulberry forum I would expect that the replies will be mainly in favour of your purchasing a mulberry! I don't have a double zip but do and have owned a fair amount of mulberry in the last ten years or so.  I don't have a double zip but they are really popular on here and you can look through the threads to see what members have to say about them. I have An Ysl sac de jour  ( not the cabas) which is about three years old. It's beautiful and very well made. The interior is luxurious and the branding minimal which I like. The downside is that it's made of calf leather which is very delicate and shows every scratch and scuff. I really look after my bags so am conscious of being careful with it when I'm out and about. As a first high end bag I would suggest that you choose a leather that is more robust. Do you know what leather the cabas is made of? The double zip currently on  mulberry.com comes in two different leathers depending on the colour you purchase. One of the ladies with a double zip will be along soon to offer more advice  , I'm sure. good luck deciding .
Click to expand...




NY2005 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Exciting stuff to be buying your first high end bag. As you are posting on the mulberry forum I would expect that the replies will be mainly in favour of your purchasing a mulberry! I don't have a double zip but do and have owned a fair amount of mulberry in the last ten
> 
> 
> Ashbe14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is my first post and would like some advice if possible pls
> I'm looking to buy my first designer bag (and probably only one for a few years!) so want to make a good decision. I'm looking at either the small Mulberry Double Zip Tote or YSL Cabas Rive Gauche in small. They're both similar price but what are your thoughts between these two brands? How do they compare in exclusivity/ wow /quality etc?
> 
> I know I shouldn't base my decision solely on a brand's reputation but it's important to me when I'm spending that much money! I do see more Mulberrys around here and I guess a lot of their bags are generally more accessible price-wise However the double zip tote does seem kinda expensive but maybe Mulberry is a premier brand, I don't know. Help!!
Click to expand...




NY2005 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Exciting stuff to be buying your first high end bag. As you are posting on the mulberry forum I would expect that the replies will be mainly in favour of your purchasing a mulberry! I don't have a double zip but do and have owned a fair amount of mulberry in the last ten years or so.  I don't have a double zip but they are really popular on here and you can look through the threads to see what members have to say about them. I have An Ysl sac de jour  ( not the cabas) which is about three years old. It's beautiful and very well made. The interior is luxurious and the branding minimal which I like. The downside is that it's made of calf leather which is very delicate and shows every scratch and scuff. I really look after my bags so am conscious of being careful with it when I'm out and about. As a first high end bag I would suggest that you choose a leather that is more robust. Do you know what leather the cabas is made of? The double zip currently on  mulberry.com comes in two different leathers depending on the colour you purchase. One of the ladies with a double zip will be along soon to offer more advice  , I'm sure. good luck deciding .


----------



## Ashbe14

Sorry about the duplicate post above! Thank so much for your advice. I kinda thought the views would be in Mulberrys favour ha but I can't start a new thread of my own yet so thought I'd post here first.
I was looking at a grained leather in the Cabas as yes it'd be more robust and I wouldn't be so scared to use it. As for the mm double zip tote I'm not sure what leather it was, I was looking at probably the oxblood colour.  Thanks again, I'm terrible at making decisions to spend a lot of money!


----------



## NY2005

Have 


Ashbe14 said:


> Sorry about the duplicate post above! Thank so much for your advice. I kinda thought the views would be in Mulberrys favour ha but I can't start a new thread of my own yet so thought I'd post here first.
> I was looking at a grained leather in the Cabas as yes it'd be more robust and I wouldn't be so scared to use it. As for the mm double zip tote I'm not sure what leather it was, I was looking at probably the oxblood colour.  Thanks again, I'm terrible at making decisions to spend a lot of money!


Have a look on the mulberry.com site and if you click on the bag you like it will tell you what leather it is. I think Oxblood is NVT which is robust and will age well. I just had a sneaky peek at the cabas, I like that too! Have you looked on the Ysl forum to see what the ladies there say about it?The two bags look fairly similar. It is a lot of money to spend so I think as you are torn between the two you might find it best to visit a department store where you can 'try on' the bags. Don't be surprised if you come away with something totally different!!!,


----------



## Izzy48

Ashbe14 said:


> Hi, this is my first post and would like some advice if possible pls
> I'm looking to buy my first designer bag (and probably only one for a few years!) so want to make a good decision. I'm looking at either the small Mulberry Double Zip Tote or YSL Cabas Rive Gauche in small. They're both similar price but what are your thoughts between these two brands? How do they compare in exclusivity/ wow /quality etc?
> 
> I know I shouldn't base my decision solely on a brand's reputation but it's important to me when I'm spending that much money! I do see more Mulberrys around here and I guess a lot of their bags are generally more accessible price-wise However the double zip tote does seem kinda expensive but maybe Mulberry is a premier brand, I don't know. Help!!



I have two small DZ's, one in the grey just released and the other in neon blue. Plus, I also gave my red one to my daughter so it is evident I like the bag. My final decision was between a YSL and the Mulberry. However, my choice was between the Sac De Jour and the DZ. I chose the Mulberry because I like the brand plus the quality of the DZ is excellent. The Sac De Jour was heavier and more costly and weight is a big deal to me. The quality on both is excellent and the YSL bags are truly lovely. Which ever you choose you will do well.


----------



## DiJe40

ElainePG said:


> Hi, quos! I love my Double-Zip Bayswater for ease of use. I'm petite, so the strap works as a cross body on me, but it doesn't on everyone... you'd have to try it IRL and see. There is a zippered compartment on each side, but an open center compartment where you could put your keys. There is also a slip pocket in the front that opens with a postal lock, where you could put in your train ticket... very handy! If you aren't worried about security you could put your wallet in the open compartment too, but if you're riding on a train you might want to keep your wallet in one of the two zipped sections.
> 
> The bag comes in two sizes. I own the small one, but again that's because the regular size is too large for me. It's all a matter of how much you need to carry, and how the bag looks on you. Both sizes come in NVT oak, with the postal lock, but I'm not sure if the postal lock is going to be discontinued in the future, so you might want to decide soon!
> 
> I'm sure some of the other members of this thread have their own favorites... hopefully you will get many good ideas! By the way, here is a photo of my small Double-Zip in taupe (this color is no longer made):
> View attachment 3438952



I love your double zip bays, the small one is so much cuter then the bigger models. I'm very tempted to buy one. Maybe next year [emoji51]
Is there much space in the zipped pockets? Does it fit a long wallet and car keys without seeing bumbs on the leather from the outside?


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> I love your double zip bays, the small one is so much cuter then the bigger models. I'm very tempted to buy one. Maybe next year [emoji51]
> Is there much space in the zipped pockets? Does it fit a long wallet and car keys without seeing bumbs on the leather from the outside?


There is quite a bit of space in the zipped pockets. A long wallet would fit in one of the zippered pockets (remember, there are two!). I have a large bulky car key, and it doesn't make a bulge in the pocket when I carry it there, though I don't keep it in the same pocket as my wallet. I keep my wallet in the "inside" (close to my body) zipped pocket, and my keys in the "outside" zipped pocket. My phone goes in the outside slip pocket that fastens with the postman's lock. The center (open) section I use for odds & ends: tissues, glasses cleaner, a pouch with bits & bobs, and a folding fan.
I don't know anything about the YSL Cabas, but I definitely love my small D-Z!


----------



## Izzy48

A good friend of mine just sent this picture to me prior to  purchasing this new small Bayswater and the wallet which is tan, midnight and green. I think they look great together.  I gave her a thumbs up!


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> A good friend of mine just sent this picture to me prior to  purchasing this new small Bayswater and the wallet which is tan, midnight and green. I think they look great together.  I gave her a thumbs up!


The colour looks very rich, they are a handsome duo


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A good friend of mine just sent this picture to me prior to  purchasing this new small Bayswater and the wallet which is tan, midnight and green. I think they look great together.  I gave her a thumbs up!


I especially love the trip-colored wallet!


----------



## remainsilly

Was leafing through old Rupert the bear book:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh, those ridiculous pants! 

Imagine my horror, viewing m.com's newest wtf:
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/tartan/harris-trousers-navy-black-watch-wool

Copy the father bear's suit. Or the Conjurer's gear. NOT the ridiculous bear pants.
Sweet Mother of fashion tragedy...


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Was leafing through old Rupert the bear book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444760
> 
> Oh, those ridiculous pants!
> 
> Imagine my horror, viewing m.com's newest wtf:
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/tartan/harris-trousers-navy-black-watch-wool
> 
> Copy the father bear's suit. Or the Conjurer's gear. NOT the ridiculous bear pants.
> Sweet Mother of fashion tragedy...


*TOO* funny! Do you think anyone will spend all that $$$ for bear pants?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> *TOO* funny! Do you think anyone will spend all that $$$ for bear pants?


Maybe shameless golfers? 
https://jeffvrabel.files.wordpress....them-is-that-i-look-ridiculous-in-purple.jpeg


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> Was leafing through old Rupert the bear book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444760
> 
> Oh, those ridiculous pants!
> 
> Imagine my horror, viewing m.com's newest wtf:
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/tartan/harris-trousers-navy-black-watch-wool
> 
> Copy the father bear's suit. Or the Conjurer's gear. NOT the ridiculous bear pants.
> Sweet Mother of fashion tragedy...



Hahahaha!!! Oh thank you - you 've made my day!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Was leafing through old Rupert the bear book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444760
> 
> Oh, those ridiculous pants!
> 
> Imagine my horror, viewing m.com's newest wtf:
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/tartan/harris-trousers-navy-black-watch-wool
> 
> Copy the father bear's suit. Or the Conjurer's gear. NOT the ridiculous bear pants.
> Sweet Mother of fashion tragedy...



Emperors new clothes. These are hilarious. You're post has totally cheered me up (as always) x


----------



## Louliu71

Remainsilly..... Never change, you always make my day!

Hope all you ladies are well?

I visited M today to collect my repaired bag, I was the only one in there and five minutes later, it was packed. Hopefully things are turning round for M.....The new satchel was about to go home with someone, looked really nice and lots of other people looking 

I didn't stay in the front very long where all of the other new bags were, but I must say (call me crazy) I was very drawn to the navy tartan small bayswater, it's not as in your face as I had imagined.

The small oxblood bays was also very nice as was the postmans lock clutch 

I like the size of the new mini lily, subtly bigger but as of yet, only seasonal colours 

I've mentioned before about the 2 stores in Westfield, what I hadn't realised was that the original smaller store is still selling sale items, great idea IMO, especially great if you are like me, want something after the sale ends!!

Naturally I didn't bother with the fancy dress items at the back of the store, none of the scarves had my name on them either, but I did come home with a little something [emoji48]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Remainsilly..... Never change, you always make my day!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well?
> 
> I visited M today to collect my repaired bag, I was the only one in there and five minutes later, it was packed. Hopefully things are turning round for M.....The new satchel was about to go home with someone, looked really nice and lots of other people looking
> 
> I didn't stay in the front very long where all of the other new bags were, but I must say (call me crazy) I was very drawn to the navy tartan small bayswater, it's not as in your face as I had imagined.
> 
> The small oxblood bays was also very nice as was the postmans lock clutch
> 
> I like the size of the new mini lily, subtly bigger but as of yet, only seasonal colours
> 
> I've mentioned before about the 2 stores in Westfield, what I hadn't realised was that the original smaller store is still selling sale items, great idea IMO, especially great if you are like me, want something after the sale ends!!
> 
> Naturally I didn't bother with the fancy dress items at the back of the store, none of the scarves had my name on them either, but I did come home with a little something [emoji48]




What did you buy????


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> What did you buy????



Lol, where have you been?

Hope you are ok too

Well s@d the suspense..... Well maybe a little

So I've lacked this style for a while, I've also lacked the colour too..... Any ideas??

[emoji848]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Remainsilly..... Never change, you always make my day!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well?
> 
> I visited M today to collect my repaired bag, I was the only one in there and five minutes later, it was packed. Hopefully things are turning round for M.....The new satchel was about to go home with someone, looked really nice and lots of other people looking
> 
> I didn't stay in the front very long where all of the other new bags were, but I must say (call me crazy) I was very drawn to the navy tartan small bayswater, it's not as in your face as I had imagined.
> 
> The small oxblood bays was also very nice as was the postmans lock clutch
> 
> I like the size of the new mini lily, subtly bigger but as of yet, only seasonal colours
> 
> I've mentioned before about the 2 stores in Westfield, what I hadn't realised was that the original smaller store is still selling sale items, great idea IMO, especially great if you are like me, want something after the sale ends!!
> 
> Naturally I didn't bother with the fancy dress items at the back of the store, none of the scarves had my name on them either, but I did come home with a little something [emoji48]


Spill! I would like to see new purchase and repaired bag. Please and thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Remainsilly..... Never change, you always make my day!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well?
> 
> I visited M today to collect my repaired bag, I was the only one in there and five minutes later, it was packed. Hopefully things are turning round for M.....The new satchel was about to go home with someone, looked really nice and lots of other people looking
> 
> I didn't stay in the front very long where all of the other new bags were, but I must say (call me crazy) I was very drawn to the navy tartan small bayswater, it's not as in your face as I had imagined.
> 
> The small oxblood bays was also very nice as was the postmans lock clutch
> 
> I like the size of the new mini lily, subtly bigger but as of yet, only seasonal colours
> 
> I've mentioned before about the 2 stores in Westfield, what I hadn't realised was that the original smaller store is still selling sale items, great idea IMO, especially great if you are like me, want something after the sale ends!!
> 
> Naturally I didn't bother with the fancy dress items at the back of the store, none of the scarves had my name on them either, but I did come home with a little something [emoji48]



Yay! Congrats on finding a little something....


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Spill! I would like to see new purchase and repaired bag. Please and thank you.



Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately 

Say hello to my first Lily




Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience. 

I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Maybe shameless golfers?
> https://jeffvrabel.files.wordpress....them-is-that-i-look-ridiculous-in-purple.jpeg


Quite likely. I've never understood what it is about chasing a little white ball with a long metal stick that encourages men to think they look good in pink pants. (Not all men, I hasten to add. The Hubster plays golf, and he wears extremely normal khaki pants, thankyouverymuch.)


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Remainsilly..... Never change, you always make my day!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well?
> 
> I visited M today to collect my repaired bag, I was the only one in there and five minutes later, it was packed. Hopefully things are turning round for M.....The new satchel was about to go home with someone, looked really nice and lots of other people looking
> 
> I didn't stay in the front very long where all of the other new bags were, but I must say (call me crazy) I was very drawn to the navy tartan small bayswater, it's not as in your face as I had imagined.
> 
> The small oxblood bays was also very nice as was the postmans lock clutch
> 
> I like the size of the new mini lily, subtly bigger but as of yet, only seasonal colours
> 
> I've mentioned before about the 2 stores in Westfield, what I hadn't realised was that the original smaller store is still selling sale items, great idea IMO, especially great if you are like me, want something after the sale ends!!
> 
> Naturally I didn't bother with the fancy dress items at the back of the store, none of the scarves had my name on them either, but I did come home with a little something [emoji48]


Oh, good! Can't wait to see your "little something." Pictures later?


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Oh, good! Can't wait to see your "little something." Pictures later?



Thanks Elaine, she's just up above, no dramatic reveal [emoji39]


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore


Hello, Lily!  You are beeeeeeyoooooootifulllllll!
What a stunning color, lou. You chose well! What size is this? Is it the new "larger" size lily? Looks fabulous! A perfect color for upcoming autumn weather. (Or our current grey, foggy weather here on the Pacific coast!).
I'm sorry that you're disappointed in your repaired bag. But if it's time to move it on in favor of a kite, then so be it. If that sale funds your purchase, then it all comes out perfectly.


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Elaine, she's just up above, no dramatic reveal [emoji39]


Yes, I see that now. You and I crossed posts!


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I see that now. You and I crossed posts!



Thanks, I had the choice of two, she was the deepest colour and perfect grain, the other one was very smooth and totally different 

Yes wet and grey in Blighty too, feels like autumns on its way, leaves were falling off trees today 

She's the regular lily, I always thought too feminine for me, but goes well with jeans too


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, I had the choice of two, she was the deepest colour and perfect grain, the other one was very smooth and totally different
> 
> Yes wet and grey in Blighty too, feels like autumns on its way, leaves were falling off trees today
> 
> She's the regular lily, I always thought too feminine for me, but goes well with jeans too


It is so fun how the leather/grain totally changes mulb bags.
Great lily! Enjoy.
Saw irl lily bag, 1st time, being worn in pouring London rain--rain brings out her beauty even more. Was total love.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> It is so fun how the leather/grain totally changes mulb bags.
> Great lily! Enjoy.
> Saw irl lily bag, 1st time, being worn in pouring London rain--rain brings out her beauty even more. Was total love.



Absolutely agree and thanks RS, the display one was sad and lonely, had smooth and grain mixed together and variations in the colour 

I saw two today, both black medium, was thinking I should have got the medium in black, but want suede lining and it's still microfibre at the mo

London...... What part? Hope you enjoyed your trip


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> London...... What part? Hope you enjoyed your trip


Oh, years ago. Outside harrod's.
Lived in UK, younger days. Revisited to see The Eye, other changes.
Little Paddington statues were all over city.


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore


She's a beaut. Me thinks this will not be your last lily. They are addictive, just like cadburys large chocolate buttons. A fab colour too, I have the medium in the Oxblood. Such a shame about your repair, maybe she will grow on you and you can love her again (?) .....X


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore



Love your new bag, Lou. This is a fabulous Lily. I hope you are going to enjoy her fiercely - I bet she is going to brighten up every bad autumn weather. (Here, autumn is on its way, too. No falling leaves, yet, but they turn yellow already. And the nights are cold.)
I am very sorry about your postman lock satchel, though. [emoji53] Such things shouldn't happen...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Quite likely. I've never understood what it is about chasing a little white ball with a long metal stick that encourages men to think they look good in pink pants. (Not all men, I hasten to add. The Hubster plays golf, and he wears extremely normal khaki pants, thankyouverymuch.)



Golf just ruins a good walk - never seen the point of it either. Plus with my sight I'd never see the ball to it in the first place. Even with my varifocals!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily.
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> Which bags did you get repair again? It's been going on for so long, I've forgotten which you had done. So sorry it's soured the love for the bag
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore



She's a beautiful colour and a great choice. I dug out my scribble Lilly the other week as I had a plain old black dress on to go to the theatre so see some comedy. She totally glammed up a 'frumpy' me !!!

Carry her with good health xx


----------



## Eboney66

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, RS! It is a bleak day today, and I'm tempted to just stay home by the fire, but I've been wanting to see this movie (it's the new one by Woody Allen... I keep forgetting the name) so I'll bundle up and off we'll go. Maybe I'll take my Alexa to keep me warm.





quos said:


> I'd love to know what your fave cross body Mulberry is! I'm looking for an everyday bag for Fall / Winter in tan / oak. Something you can easily get a wallet / keys / train ticket out of. What would you all suggest? (Or other brands if you have other suggestions).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


I only use bags that are messengers & have gone through a few Had an Alexa to slouchy for me, a Taylor ok but fiddly,small Antony's love them but as they are quite 'thin' you have to take everything out to get to what you want & the large was just to big on me I'm only 5" , Effie was lovely but gave to my daughter & delrey I found the handles a bit anoying.
Somerset messengers that are available in the outlet shops have become a firm favorite, have that in 3 colours, good everyday bag holds more than you think & quite structured & smart looking.
I have also just bought a Freya, lovely bag very comfy to wear but not in love with the new coated printed leather.My newest preloved favorites have to be Oak NVT Dorothy & pebbled so soft Edie, hopefully found my .......for now
All these are Mulberry, I'm not a fan of any other brands really have look & nothing has appealed, but I must admit I'm loving the older style iconic Mulberry rather than Johnny Cocas new styles & leathers


----------



## quos

Eboney66 said:


> View attachment 3445681
> View attachment 3445680
> 
> 
> I only use bags that are messengers & have gone through a few Had an Alexa to slouchy for me, a Taylor ok but fiddly,small Antony's love them but as they are quite 'thin' you have to take everything out to get to what you want & the large was just to big on me I'm only 5" , Effie was lovely but gave to my daughter & delrey I found the handles a bit anoying.
> Somerset messengers that are available in the outlet shops have become a firm favorite, have that in 3 colours, good everyday bag holds more than you think & quite structured & smart looking.
> I have also just bought a Freya, lovely bag very comfy to wear but not in love with the new coated printed leather.My newest preloved favorites have to be Oak NVT Dorothy & pebbled so soft Edie, hopefully found my .......for now
> All these are Mulberry, I'm not a fan of any other brands really have look & nothing has appealed, but I must admit I'm loving the older style iconic Mulberry rather than Johnny Cocas new styles & leathers


Thank you! Lovely collection


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> She's a beaut. Me thinks this will not be your last lily. They are addictive, just like cadburys large chocolate buttons. A fab colour too, I have the medium in the Oxblood. Such a shame about your repair, maybe she will grow on you and you can love her again (?) .....X



Thank you lovely, yes fancy a mini too in oak or croc embossed - have so far avoided doubling up on styles, but you never know 



Ludmilla said:


> Love your new bag, Lou. This is a fabulous Lily. I hope you are going to enjoy her fiercely - I bet she is going to brighten up every bad autumn weather. (Here, autumn is on its way, too. No falling leaves, yet, but they turn yellow already. And the nights are cold.)
> I am very sorry about your postman lock satchel, though. [emoji53] Such things shouldn't happen...



Thanks Hun, it was either a M in oxblood or a Bal in F/W plum



Ukpandagirl said:


> She's a beautiful colour and a great choice. I dug out my scribble Lilly the other week as I had a plain old black dress on to go to the theatre so see some comedy. She totally glammed up a 'frumpy' me !!!
> 
> Frumpy..... You, doubt it [emoji846]! Although I think that's why I chose it to try and glam me up a little
> 
> Carry her with good health xx





Eboney66 said:


> View attachment 3445681
> View attachment 3445680
> 
> 
> I only use bags that are messengers & have gone through a few Had an Alexa to slouchy for me, a Taylor ok but fiddly,small Antony's love them but as they are quite 'thin' you have to take everything out to get to what you want & the large was just to big on me I'm only 5" , Effie was lovely but gave to my daughter & delrey I found the handles a bit anoying.
> Somerset messengers that are available in the outlet shops have become a firm favorite, have that in 3 colours, good everyday bag holds more than you think & quite structured & smart looking.
> I have also just bought a Freya, lovely bag very comfy to wear but not in love with the new coated printed leather.My newest preloved favorites have to be Oak NVT Dorothy & pebbled so soft Edie, hopefully found my .......for now
> All these are Mulberry, I'm not a fan of any other brands really have look & nothing has appealed, but I must admit I'm loving the older style iconic Mulberry rather than Johnny Cocas new styles & leathers



I tried the Freya cross body  on at the weekend, great alternative and the corners have had some tweaking to as they looked less pronounced and more tucked in and protected  by the folds and the leather looked more robust too

Love your trio


----------



## Izzy48

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore


Just beautiful! The leather looks wonderful and the color is lovely. Enjoy


----------



## Ludmilla

Eboney66 said:


> View attachment 3445681
> View attachment 3445680
> 
> 
> I only use bags that are messengers & have gone through a few Had an Alexa to slouchy for me, a Taylor ok but fiddly,small Antony's love them but as they are quite 'thin' you have to take everything out to get to what you want & the large was just to big on me I'm only 5" , Effie was lovely but gave to my daughter & delrey I found the handles a bit anoying.
> Somerset messengers that are available in the outlet shops have become a firm favorite, have that in 3 colours, good everyday bag holds more than you think & quite structured & smart looking.
> I have also just bought a Freya, lovely bag very comfy to wear but not in love with the new coated printed leather.My newest preloved favorites have to be Oak NVT Dorothy & pebbled so soft Edie, hopefully found my .......for now
> All these are Mulberry, I'm not a fan of any other brands really have look & nothing has appealed, but I must admit I'm loving the older style iconic Mulberry rather than Johnny Cocas new styles & leathers



Love your Dorothy and Edie. They are gorgeous!


----------



## NY2005

Just been browsing on the outnet.co.uk .......they have hill and friends bags on there. I wonder if mulberry would put their old season stock on there if they never had outlets.


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Just been browsing on the outnet.co.uk .......they have hill and friends bags on there. I wonder if mulberry would put their old season stock on there if they never had outlets.



The Outnet is the discount sister store to Net-à-Porter; Mulberry rarely ever gets beyond NAP's own sales to make it to the Outlet although, very occasionally, some ladies have nabbed an old (fab quality!) Bayswater that an employee seemingly found at the back of the stock cupboard! [emoji6] My own Mini Happy  by Hill @ Friends was the last one in the NAP summer sale ...


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> The Outnet is the discount sister store to Net-à-Porter; Mulberry rarely ever gets beyond NAP's own sales to make it to the Outlet although, very occasionally, some ladies have nabbed an old (fab quality!) Bayswater that an employee seemingly found at the back of the stock cupboard! [emoji6] My own Mini Happy  by Hill @ Friends was the last one in the NAP summer sale ...


How are you liking your Mini Happy, mayfly? (That bag has *such* a great name!)


----------



## Slowhand

Good luck to all the students with their GCE results today .


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Good luck to all the students with their GCE results today .



Ditto their teachers! [emoji432] As one who was on the other side of the desk for many years, it's just as nerve-wracking! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> How are you liking your Mini Happy, mayfly? (That bag has *such* a great name!)



I'm sorry to report that it's not such a Happy little Mini bag now, Elaine; I decided to return her after much heart-searching (and canvassing opinions from friends and family) ...
I truly can't praise the quality enough - gorgeous hair calf, sublime suede lining, fabulous size - but I would have preferred the handles attached to the main bag, not the flap, and they were a bit thin in width for me. Also, I thought the overall multi-coloured design and "wink lock" a bit too young for me to carry off. I was sorry to see her go back but, as I'm in the process of a grand cull of my current bags (and also acquired a little Something Else in the NAP sale!) I couldn't justify keeping her ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm sorry to report that it's not such a Happy little Mini bag now, Elaine; I decided to return her after much heart-searching (and canvassing opinions from friends and family) ...
> I truly can't praise the quality enough - gorgeous hair calf, sublime suede lining, fabulous size - but I would have preferred the handles attached to the main bag, not the flap, and they were a bit thin in width for me. Also, I thought the overall multi-coloured design and "wink lock" a bit too young for me to carry off. I was sorry to see her go back but, as I'm in the process of a grand cull of my current bags (and also acquired a little Something Else in the NAP sale!) I couldn't justify keeping her ...



Oh no. I am sorry to hear this. But, there is no use in keeping a bag that you are not going to use. [emoji17]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no. I am sorry to hear this. But, there is no use in keeping a bag that you are not going to use. [emoji17]



That's what I thought, Ludmilla. I had to force myself to return her, because she really was a little beauty, but she had sat in her dust bag, inside her delivery box, for long enough. I can hardly justify a cull of my current bags if I'm buying more that I won't use!


----------



## Gringach

princesspig said:


> I actually had no idea it was made in Italy. It really does look very nice and the quality seems very good - it feels like classic Mulberry leather, not treated or newer cheaper stuff - just the good old quality that made me want to buy Mulberry bags.
> 
> I had a chat with my mum this evening, and she is loving the DZ. In oxblood (as that's one of the only Mulberry colours she has seen IRL). She was saying that it's such a good offer that it would be a pity to not accept it, and that she'd be happy to babysit the bag. Sneaky old lady she is



I an very late on this one.. But was glad that you got such a nice bag in replacement!
I hope you still enjoy it a lot!!
Carry it in good health and for long


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anyone noticed House of Fraser are now selling Mulberry online?

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Hand...tml?ajaxLoad=true&spcl&redirectQuery=Mulberry


----------



## NY2005

I


Mooshooshoo said:


> Anyone noticed House of Fraser are now selling Mulberry online?
> 
> http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Hand...tml?ajaxLoad=true&spcl&redirectQuery=Mulberry


interesting......they used to be so picky about where their products were sold (online) A sign of the times,,I wonder if they will include mulberry in their frequent discount days.


----------



## MeiLin

What does everyone think of the new studded line of bags? I think they look great to be honest...


----------



## Mayfly285

MeiLin said:


> What does everyone think of the new studded line of bags? I think they look great to be honest...



I preferred the studs on the Sara Berman range of bags, from about four years ago; her Milly was a stunning, teardrop shape in sumptuous leather, which expanded to reveal a widening suede panel. It definitely appealed to my latent, inner rock chick! [emoji6]
Tbh, I prefer my Mulberry bags to be more classic - quirky, rather than raunchy! (I could be persuaded - perhaps I need to see them in real life!)


----------



## MeiLin

Mayfly285 said:


> I preferred the studs on the Sara Berman range of bags, from about four years ago; her Milly was a stunning, teardrop shape in sumptuous leather, which expanded to reveal a widening suede panel. It definitely appealed to my latent, inner rock chick! [emoji6]
> Tbh, I prefer my Mulberry bags to be more classic - quirky, rather than raunchy! (I could be persuaded - perhaps I need to see them in real life!)


I will have to google the Sara Berman range (hope I don't like them if they are now unavailable lol). I like the Mulberry classic bags but not enough to buy one but now I've seen this punk look I may have a reveal soon for you to see


----------



## geemay93

Hello - new member here so not sure if this is the right place to post this sort of question but worth a shot! Please point me in the right direction if not.

So here's the story: I bought a (what I presumed was genuine) Mulberry Phoebe handbag for £90 in a 'Once loved' ladies shop in Topsham, Devon in 2009.

I used it quite a bit a few years ago but it has been at the back of my cupboard for a while. As it's no longer my style I'm looking to sell it on eBay but recently I have been wondering about the legitimacy of its authenticity. Main concerns are that it is in a shade that I haven't seen on eBay or online at all and that it says LT on the label inside. Smells like genuine leather and is nicely heavy so I presumed all was well. Before I try to sell it I just wondered if anyone here could let me know their thoughts on its authenticity? I am also aware that the make up stain would make it less desirable if it were real but I aim to clean it up before selling.

I will attach some photos here too.

Thanks so much, Georgie.


----------



## remainsilly

geemay93 said:


> Hello - new member here so not sure if this is the right place to post this sort of question but worth a shot! Please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> So here's the story: I bought a (what I presumed was genuine) Mulberry Phoebe handbag for £90 in a 'Once loved' ladies shop in Topsham, Devon in 2009.
> 
> I used it quite a bit a few years ago but it has been at the back of my cupboard for a while. As it's no longer my style I'm looking to sell it on eBay but recently I have been wondering about the legitimacy of its authenticity. Main concerns are that it is in a shade that I haven't seen on eBay or online at all and that it says LT on the label inside. Smells like genuine leather and is nicely heavy so I presumed all was well. Before I try to sell it I just wondered if anyone here could let me know their thoughts on its authenticity? I am also aware that the make up stain would make it less desirable if it were real but I aim to clean it up before selling.
> 
> I will attach some photos here too.
> 
> Thanks so much, Georgie.


There is an authentication thread, mulberry shopping.
But believe it is meant for active listings.
To protect buyers.
As you own bag, wishing to sell, suggest paying authentication service to verify.
Will protect you better, imo.
Perhaps others have recommendations.


----------



## remainsilly

MeiLin said:


> What does everyone think of the new studded line of bags? I think they look great to be honest...


I dislike them.
And feel mulberry has lost its way.
Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.


----------



## NY2005

P


remainsilly said:


> I dislike them.
> And feel mulberry has lost its way.
> Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.


you Crack me up remains ( that's a compliment )!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> I dislike them.
> And feel mulberry has lost its way.
> Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.





NY2005 said:


> P
> 
> you Crack me up remains ( that's a compliment )!



+1

Dare I ask what you think of the fishnet thingy?


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> +1
> 
> Dare I ask what you think of the fishnet thingy?


I'm intrigued .....I'm going to look for fishnet thingy .....we await your thoughts remains


----------



## NY2005

I have just looked at string thing. I used to have one made fully of string like fabric many moons ago when I lived at home. My mother stored packs of crisps in it in the store cupboard!!!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> I have just looked at string thing. I used to have one made fully of string like fabric many moons ago when I lived at home. My mother stored packs of crisps in it in the store cupboard!!!



Lol, very diplomatic


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> P
> you Crack me up remains ( that's a compliment )!





Louliu71 said:


> +1
> Dare I ask what you think of the fishnet thingy?





NY2005 said:


> I'm intrigued .....I'm going to look for fishnet thingy .....we await your thoughts remains


Thanks
*Really* wish I felt good things to say about coca bags. However...

Had not seen fishnet thing. Checked website:
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HP4018_000A633_L?v=3&w=1462
1st response=omg, that wasn't just a runway show lark? They're _marketing_ it?!

2nd response=1970's wooden bead curtains. Noisy clatter without point. And broken beads on floor.

3rd response=brilliant! Take a cheap bead curtain, then shape into a bag. Sell for >$1000USD, by convincing people it's retro-chic & a brand new/unique design idea.

So, overall=
Sticking with the classics.


NY2005 said:


> I have just looked at string thing. I used to have one made fully of string like fabric many moons ago when I lived at home. My mother stored packs of crisps in it in the store cupboard!!!


Brilliant


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, very diplomatic


What do you think?


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> What do you think?


Lou has purchased one..........


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> *Really* wish I felt good things to say about coca bags. However...
> 
> Had not seen fishnet thing. Checked website:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HP4018_000A633_L?v=3&w=1462
> 1st response=omg, that wasn't just a runway show lark? They're _marketing_ it?!
> 
> 2nd response=1970's wooden bead curtains. Noisy clatter without point. And broken beads on floor.
> 
> 3rd response=brilliant! Take a cheap bead curtain, then shape into a bag. Sell for >$1000USD, by convincing people it's retro-chic & a brand new/unique design idea.
> 
> So, overall=
> Sticking with the classics.
> 
> Brilliant



So you like it then......



remainsilly said:


> What do you think?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, different to say the least 



NY2005 said:


> Lou has purchased one..........



Lol, I needed a new peg bag


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> Lou has purchased one..........


oops.
Well, I don't like h birkins, either.
And a whole world thinks I'm wrong there.
Different strokes for different folks.

Look forward to seeing/ hearing Lou prove me wrong with bag's versatility & charms. After uses awhile.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> oops.
> Well, I don't like h birkins, either.
> And a whole world thinks I'm wrong there.
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Look forward to seeing/ hearing Lou prove me wrong with bag's versatility & charms. After uses awhile.



She hasn't  really , just pulling your leg! I doubt many people will buy one


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> She hasn't  really , just pulling your leg! I doubt many people will buy one


You got me!
But, thank God--because would feel awful, if hurt Lou.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I dislike them.
> And feel mulberry has lost its way.
> Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.


Grilled by one's handbag... now that's one for the emergency room! I wonder how the doctors will write it up in their patient notes???


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> oops.
> Well, I don't like h birkins, either.
> And a whole world thinks I'm wrong there.
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Look forward to seeing/ hearing Lou prove me wrong with bag's versatility & charms. After uses awhile.



I Value your opinion RS [emoji122] I prefer the informal structure of the picotin, Birkin not for me either 

Not sure I will see many of these in Canary Wharf....... Won't hold my breathe 

Night lovelies


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> +1
> 
> Dare I ask what you think of the fishnet thingy?


Fishnet thingy? I haven't seen one of these. I almost hate to ask. Is it a new Mulberry design? 

ETA: Oh. 
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HP4018_000A633_L?v=3&w=1462
So they're serious about it.
I have nothing to say. It looks a bit like the string bag I carry when shopping at my local Farmer's Market. But mine cost about $10. And is more attractive.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> You got me!
> But, thank God--because would feel awful, if hurt Lou.



Xx - I don't think you have a hurtful bone in you [emoji56]


----------



## NY2005

I am laughing at this thread....a lot, you girls make me laugh. Nite nite ladies


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> So they're serious about it.


Insert crinkled forehead, confused squint.
And "?!" at end.
Viola-- you've summed up my entire thought process surrounding this  "evolution" for mulberry.


----------



## obscurity7

remainsilly said:


> oops.
> Well, I don't like h birkins, either.
> And a whole world thinks I'm wrong there.
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Look forward to seeing/ hearing Lou prove me wrong with bag's versatility & charms. After uses awhile.


I feel the same way about Chanel.  Even walked into the shop this weekend hoping I would have some kind of handbag epiphany.  Nope.

As for the "string thing," speaking as someone who actually likes the new designs... this bag is seriously reminiscent of fishing nets.  Which is kind of a problem.  Can you imagine how often you'd get that thing snagged on doors and cabinets and probably even other people?  I'm clumsy enough on my own, I certainly don't need a net used for storing oranges on my shoulder as I try to navigate the world without making a fool of myself.


----------



## remainsilly

obscurity7 said:


> I feel the same way about Chanel.  Even walked into the shop this weekend hoping I would have some kind of handbag epiphany.  Nope.
> 
> As for the "string thing," speaking as someone who actually likes the new designs... this bag is seriously reminiscent of fishing nets.  Which is kind of a problem.  Can you imagine how often you'd get that thing snagged on doors and cabinets and probably even other people?  I'm clumsy enough on my own, I certainly don't need a net used for storing oranges on my shoulder as I try to navigate the world without making a fool of myself.


Omg, you're right!
A snagfest nightmare bag.
And would net the odd trout, unexpectedly.

Your chanel experience explains a lot--
Brands develop a "look." A "feeling." 
For which they become sought & known.
We either connect with that individually, or we don't.

I connected with mulberry before. Now, no.
Would not recognize brand's new bags, if seen on passerby's arm. 
And they do not meet any of my personal needs/wants. 
But, everyone is different. So others may find connection.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> I dislike them.
> And feel mulberry has lost its way.
> Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.


I agree they are absolutely vile i wouldn't have one if it was given  to me for free


----------



## elvisfan4life

NY2005 said:


> I have just looked at string thing. I used to have one made fully of string like fabric many moons ago when I lived at home. My mother stored packs of crisps in it in the store cupboard!!!


Lol ditto..reminds me. Also of rab c nesbitts stinky string vest


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Omg, you're right!
> A snagfest nightmare bag.
> And would net the odd trout, unexpectedly.
> 
> Your chanel experience explains a lot--
> Brands develop a "look." A "feeling."
> For which they become sought & known.
> We either connect with that individually, or we don't.
> 
> I connected with mulberry before. Now, no.
> Would not recognize brand's new bags, if seen on passerby's arm.
> And they do not meet any of my personal needs/wants.
> But, everyone is different. So others may find connection.


I agree i feel no connection at all with mulberry anymore sad to say given i have 112 classic mulberry bags and used to have over 180 but no more for me thats it!!!! Cocos cr*p. is the last straw


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> I agree i feel no connection at all with mulberry anymore sad to say given i have 112 classic mulberry bags and used to have over 180 but no more for me thats it!!!! Cocos cr*p. is the last straw


An impressive collection.
Whenever we walk by mulb store(waving at staff friends, but not going inside), man in my life says, "Thank goodness you got bags, when mulberry was good."


----------



## MeiLin

remainsilly said:


> I dislike them.
> And feel mulberry has lost its way.
> Plus anyone living in sunny/warm climate will burn chunks of flesh on toasty metal.



This is too funny and I sure do have a lot of flesh to burn....
Re Mulberry losing it's way, yes I believe that the quintessential Britishness is gone but I think lots of brands have to do it to keep in the game. It is a shame though when something you love and have loved and bought for years just changes.


----------



## obscurity7

MeiLin said:


> This is too funny and I sure do have a lot of flesh to burn....
> Re Mulberry losing it's way, yes I believe that the quintessential Britishness is gone but I think lots of brands have to do it to keep in the game. It is a shame though when something you love and have loved and bought for years just changes.


I was thinking about this yesterday (DH is away on business, house is quiet), and I do think you're right that he took away the "Britishness" with the new designs.  They're sleek and modern, and appeal to me the same way that Celine and Fendi do... but that's Celine and Fendi, not Mulberry.  What I love about traditional Mulberry designs is what I wrote at the beginning of my other post: they're beautiful but practical.  Having seen the new designs in person, they're too stiff.  I will cop to quite liking the Winsley with the red pocket on front, but it's a large bag and they've put a thick chain as the only strap!  It's absurd.  That would be uncomfortable after just a few minutes.

I enjoy the design of the French and Italian brands, but I'm consistently drawn to British handbags because I can see myself using them and not worrying about beating them up.  

I know some of you are far more vehement in your hatred, so hopefully I haven't just painted a giant bullseye on myself with these (heretical) thoughts.


----------



## MeiLin

obscurity7 said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday (DH is away on business, house is quiet), and I do think you're right that he took away the "Britishness" with the new designs.  They're sleek and modern, and appeal to me the same way that Celine and Fendi do... but that's Celine and Fendi, not Mulberry.  What I love about traditional Mulberry designs is what I wrote at the beginning of my other post: they're beautiful but practical.  Having seen the new designs in person, they're too stiff.  I will cop to quite liking the Winsley with the red pocket on front, but it's a large bag and they've put a thick chain as the only strap!  It's absurd.  That would be uncomfortable after just a few minutes.
> 
> I enjoy the design of the French and Italian brands, but I'm consistently drawn to British handbags because I can see myself using them and not worrying about beating them up.
> 
> I know some of you are far more vehement in your hatred, so hopefully I haven't just painted a giant bullseye on myself with these (heretical) thoughts.



That's where we differ, I haven't seen these designs in person, only from looking at the website. I fully get that there can be a whole world of difference in terms of quality in that respect. I too adore Italian and French brands but now that I have enough classic bags I am looking for something spicy for a change.

Don't worry about a bullseye, we all make comments about things we do or don't like and it's all just personal like and dislike. No one should take offence (although some can get prickly lol).


----------



## princesspig

I think you're both right - Mulberry has lost the quintessential Britishness it had, but brands do have to evolve and change in order to keep business going. Fashion changes, and therefore the brands need to keep up.
Maybe soft-cornered Bayswaters and Alexas collapsing into a soft leather puddle just isn't what the young people want. I'd question their taste though - I've seen some of the latest fashion...

However, I think that when brand that is so known for a specific style changes so radically, they risk losing their existing customer base - they have changed their most famous bag and seem to not focus on making it in newer colours, and have discontinued another well-known bag.

My personal feelings are that I don't like any of the new bags enough to wanting to spend money on them. Yes, one or two of the newer bags are okay - but then it stops there. To me, they don't even look like Mulberry - if someone asked me what brand the Marylebone, Selwood, Camden or Chester (even the Fishnet) are, I wouldn't have guessed Mulberry.

For me, the appeal of Mulberry is what they have left behind. I think it's a pity. I don't think the bags are nicer IRL than on the pictures online and I think the new leather is unpleasant to touch (my partner has a wallet in the new leather - he likes it a lot, I'm really not a fan).


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> For me, the appeal of Mulberry is what they have left behind. I think it's a pity.


Yes, yes, yessidty yes.
Many would argue that mulberry abandoning "quintessential British" & quality leather & heritage designs-- akin to hermes saying, "We're done with all this equestrian & French stuff. Let's add more  l.e.d. lights & chains, to pull in young buyers."


----------



## MeiLin

remainsilly said:


> Yes, yes, yessidty yes.
> Many would argue that mulberry abandoning "quintessential British" & quality leather & heritage designs-- akin to hermes saying, "We're done with all this equestrian & French stuff. Let's add more  l.e.d. lights & chains, to pull in young buyers."



Lol I am so not young!


----------



## remainsilly

MeiLin said:


> Lol I am so not young!


And I am not so old.

Is good, friendly chat discussion.
Enjoyable.
Thanks to all.


----------



## princesspig

remainsilly said:


> Yes, yes, yessidty yes.
> Many would argue that mulberry abandoning "quintessential British" & quality leather & heritage designs-- akin to hermes saying, "We're done with all this equestrian & French stuff. Let's add more  l.e.d. lights & chains, to pull in young buyers."



Can you imagine Hermes saying that the Birkin needs a facelift and saying this about the current model:
“The internal pocket is at the back, so you can’t reach into it so easily. The straps make it heavy and a bit clumsy at the sides – and what do they do?”, “The hardware is dull looking, the padlock is unnecessary, the straps always flop down to show a join that isn’t very elegant…”

I suspect Birkin owners would be pretty annoyed if a new designer came in and said that about their Birkin and then presented a cheaper looking and cheaper feeling Birkin, at exactly the same price as the old ones.


----------



## Louliu71

I saw a generous splattering of bays in various colours, tillie, Lexi, tessie tote, couple Effie hobos, few Lily's, fab oxblood sbs, few man bags this week but not a single current season style - I really don't know who these new bags are appealing to in enough quantities  for M to turn the tables round. 

Anyone know what happened at the AGM this week?


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Yes, yes, yessidty yes.
> Many would argue that mulberry abandoning "quintessential British" & quality leather & heritage designs-- *akin to hermes saying*, "We're done with all this equestrian & French stuff. Let's add more  l.e.d. lights & chains, to pull in young buyers."


Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops. 
Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops.
> Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?


Oh, this is lovely.
H silk is so lush to wear. I fondle my scarves unconsciously & must stop myself looking foolish in public.


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops.
> Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?



I absolutely love that scarf! It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is lovely.
> H silk is so lush to wear. I fondle my scarves unconsciously & must stop myself looking foolish in public.


SO glad to hear I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> I absolutely love that scarf! It's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you! It should be here in 7 to 10 days. Very excited... already mentally assembling outfits for it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> An impressive collection.
> Whenever we walk by mulb store(waving at staff friends, but not going inside), man in my life says, "Thank goodness you got bags, when mulberry was good."


Lol mine too he has 14 mulberry man bags and detests the new look


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops.
> Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?



Oh Elaine, I love that scarf and was kicking myself that I missed out on it. Where did you get it? At the store? 

So so lovely. Congrats!


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops.
> Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?


Beautiful! I love it, so chic. May I ask , when you wear  your Hermes scarves, how do you wear/tie it? They are so beautiful but I worry if I had one that I would snag it. Many years ago my mum would wear hers (not Hermes!) with a scarf ring but you don't see many of those about now.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! (And I say this having just this afternoon purchased yet another classic Hermès 90cm silk scarf.)
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...Dans_l_atelier_de_Robert_Dallet&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> Sorry to be slightly (slightly???) off topic, but I'm chuffed over the purchase and simply had to shout it from the rooftops.
> Also the name of the scarf is _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_... In an English Garden... so I suppose a young lady *could* be walking through that English garden carrying a vintage Alexa bag, couldn't she?



That is the most beautiful scarf, dear Elaine, and what a lovely name for it, too! Congratulations on a gorgeous purchase! [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> Beautiful! I love it, so chic. May I ask , when you wear  your Hermes scarves, how do you wear/tie it? They are so beautiful but I worry if I had one that I would snag it. Many years ago my mum would wear hers (not Hermes!) with a scarf ring but you don't see many of those about now.


Hermes sells various scarf rings.
I use a very plain finger ring, with my silks.
Larger shawls, just tie or loop about neck.

When visit store wearing 1, sa usually ties again, to "improve" my look. And hands me deck of cards, showing more knotting ideas.
Are sturdy silk. Hard to kill. But, if snagged, just wear on.

Elaine, obviously, has oodles of style. Compared to my wee bread crumb of it. She'll have better ideas.
Also, h forum has threads devoted to tying techniques.

Hope helps.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh Elaine, I love that scarf and was kicking myself that I missed out on it. Where did you get it? At the store?
> 
> So so lovely. Congrats!


Thought this was the design you mentioned. 
Hope you get it.
US had Olympic runner, named English Gardner. Won gold. Is lucky name to wear I guess.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Hermes sells various scarf rings.
> I use a very plain finger ring, with my silks.
> Larger shawls, just tie or loop about neck.
> 
> When visit store wearing 1, sa usually ties again, to "improve" my look. And hands me deck of cards, showing more knotting ideas.
> Are sturdy silk. Hard to kill. But, if snagged, just wear on.
> 
> Elaine, obviously, has oodles of style. Compared to my wee bread crumb of it. She'll have better ideas.
> Also, h forum has threads devoted to tying techniques.
> 
> Hope helps.



Thanks remains. Hermes always seems like a very ' grown up'  option. Maybe I should dip my toe in the water and see what happens.


----------



## Louliu71

Beautiful Elaine - very classy


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Oh Elaine, I love that scarf and was kicking myself that I missed out on it. Where did you get it? At the store?
> 
> So so lovely. Congrats!


Thank you, ludmilla! I don't live near an Hermès store, so I bought it from the web site. With luck, it will be here next week. It's always a challenge to buy from the web site, because you never really know how it's going to look when it's tied. But shipping is free, and so is return shipping if it doesn't work out, plus you can return for full credit. 
Though somehow I've never taken advantage of that option... once it *arrives* in my house, it *stays* in my house!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Thanks remains. Hermes always seems like a very ' grown up'  option. Maybe I should dip my toe in the water and see what happens.


I wear H scarves for both dressy and casual occasions... been wearing them for years. I even wore them pirate-style to cover my bald head when I lost my hear from chemotherapy in 2005!  I was the best-dressed patient in the hospital!!!
For years I just did really simply knots, but then I discovered MaiTai's web site, and now I'm more adventurous: http://maitaicollection.com/pages/tutorials 
I find her instructions particularly easy to follow, and with many of the knots you don't even need a scarf ring. I do own a scarf ring, but I don't use it very much. It's just easier to "knot and go"!


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Beautiful Elaine - very classy


Thank you, Lou!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thought this was the design you mentioned.
> Hope you get it.
> US had Olympic runner, named English Gardner. Won gold. Is lucky name to wear I guess.


Didn't know that. When I saw the scarf, it made me think of the children's book "The Secret Garden," which I loved... read it and reread it when I was a little girl.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hermes sells various scarf rings.
> I use a very plain finger ring, with my silks.
> Larger shawls, just tie or loop about neck.
> 
> When visit store wearing 1, sa usually ties again, to "improve" my look. And hands me deck of cards, showing more knotting ideas.
> Are sturdy silk. Hard to kill. But, if snagged, just wear on.
> 
> Elaine, obviously, has oodles of style. Compared to my wee bread crumb of it. She'll have better ideas.
> Also, h forum has threads devoted to tying techniques.
> 
> Hope helps.


Don't know about "oodles of style"... but thank you, rs. It doesn't take much style to wear black pants, a black sweater, black shoes, and a bright Hermès scarf. 
I don't even remotely baby my H scarves, and I have yet to snag one. I have a few that are 30 years old, and still look like new! The only think I *don't* do is pin them into place... I use magnets.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> That is the most beautiful scarf, dear Elaine, and what a lovely name for it, too! Congratulations on a gorgeous purchase! [emoji7]


Thank you, Mayfly. I love the "folk art" quality of the design. And there's even a little hedgehog tucked into the design! And a badger!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Didn't know that. When I saw the scarf, it made me think of the children's book "The Secret Garden," which I loved... read it and reread it when I was a little girl.


That was my immediate thought as well, Elaine! That secret garden was so magical; I loved it! [emoji259][emoji254][emoji272]


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Mayfly. I love the "folk art" quality of the design. And there's even a little hedgehog tucked into the design! And a badger!


Oh, that sounds too adorable! [emoji7] I remember there was a little robin who kept popping up in "The Secret Garden" - I was pleased he was voted Britain's first national bird in 2015, although I love hearing the blackbird's liquid song ...


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, looks like we've all missed TPF [emoji846] been so quiet lately
> 
> Say hello to my first Lily
> 
> View attachment 3444904
> 
> 
> Re the repaired bag, she's ok, they didn't actually replace the whole lining, just the back half [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]!!! Bizarre really, I haven't unpacked her yet after collecting, but don't think she will be staying after all of the kerfuffle. The join is invisible, but highlights the old side though as new is much blacker if that makes sense. I did think about getting them to do it again, but to be honest, I couldn't be bothered with it all. The manager handling it all has been amazing, but other than that not a great experience.
> 
> I also want the kite when they hit the outlets, so need to move something on and just not feeling the love anymore


Lovely lily Louliu! Is it the medium or regular size? Not been on tpf for ages so it was nice to pop on and catch your new arrival!


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Lovely lily Louliu! Is it the medium or regular size? Not been on tpf for ages so it was nice to pop on and catch your new arrival!



Hey, hope you are well, good to see you back, it was been quiet on and off 

Thanks and its a regular and looking forward to her first outing next week now my liner has arrived - anything taken your fancy recently?


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Hey, hope you are well, good to see you back, it was been quiet on and off
> 
> Thanks and its a regular and looking forward to her first outing next week now my liner has arrived - anything taken your fancy recently?


I'm good thanks just been so busy! I've actually been assessing my Mulberry collection recently and thinking about moving on some that I don't use any more. Such as my 2 tessie totes. But I just don't know! 

I'd actually like to add a bright pink lily to my collection! I'm on wishlists but no joy yet! 

You must post a pic of your new lily in action. Such a lovely colour for autumn! [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> I'm good thanks just been so busy! I've actually been assessing my Mulberry collection recently and thinking about moving on some that I don't use any more. Such as my 2 tessie totes. But I just don't know!
> 
> *I'd actually like to add a bright pink lily to my collection!* I'm on wishlists but no joy yet!
> 
> You must post a pic of your new lily in action. Such a lovely colour for autumn! [emoji3]


A bright pink Lily sounds gorgeous, Ser! You're probably thinking of the discontinued "Mulberry Pink" color, aren't you? 
I had a Willow in that color, which I *loved*, but it was too heavy for me so I sent it out for consignment. In fact, I just got an email from the consigner this morning that it sold, so someone is going to be happy! And I'm happy too, because I'm getting a check!


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> I'm good thanks just been so busy! I've actually been assessing my Mulberry collection recently and thinking about moving on some that I don't use any more. Such as my 2 tessie totes. But I just don't know!
> 
> I'd actually like to add a bright pink lily to my collection! I'm on wishlists but no joy yet!
> 
> You must post a pic of your new lily in action. Such a lovely colour for autumn! [emoji3]



Thank you, meant to do it today, but too many people around me and didn't think I would get away with it without looking crazy 

I know what you mean, it's been yonks since I last used my SDR, I don't know what to do either - I think my addiction has been cured and think I am finally satisfied with what I have...........but you never know  

Bright pink, lovely! Sure one will turn up


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you, meant to do it today, but too many people around me and didn't think I would get away with it without looking crazy
> 
> I know what you mean, it's been yonks since I last used my SDR, I don't know what to do either - I think my addiction has been cured and think I am finally satisfied with what I have...........but you never know
> 
> Bright pink, lovely! Sure one will turn up



Thanks to Mr Coca, I think my addiction has been cured as well..


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you, meant to do it today, but too many people around me and didn't think I would get away with it without looking crazy
> 
> I know what you mean, it's been yonks since I last used my SDR, I don't know what to do either - I think my addiction has been cured and think I am finally satisfied with what I have...........but you never know
> 
> Bright pink, lovely! Sure one will turn up



I once photographed my much-loved, but shamefully under-used, suede Small Del Rey in FatFace, where I'd put it down beside a sunny display of summery things. The SA couldn't stop looking at it and talking about it - sadly, I don't have the same love for Mr C's offerings ...
And herein lies my perennial dilemma; should I be realistic and make the sensible decision (cue Elaine!) to sell the bags that don't work for me, or I have never carried, or will I regret parting with bags that will be impossible - or very expensive - to replace (and certainly not in as excellent condition!)? 
A bright pink Lily sounds delicious! I still regret being talked out of a raspberry one in BV by DH ... [emoji6]


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> I once photographed my much-loved, but shamefully under-used, suede Small Del Rey in FatFace, where I'd put it down beside a sunny display of summery things. The SA couldn't stop looking at it and talking about it - sadly, I don't have the same love for Mr C's offerings ...
> And herein lies my perennial dilemma; should I be realistic and make the sensible decision (cue Elaine!) to sell the bags that don't work for me, or I have never carried, or will I regret parting with bags that will be impossible - or very expensive - to replace (and certainly not in as excellent condition!)?
> A bright pink Lily sounds delicious! I still regret being talked out of a raspberry one in BV by DH ... [emoji6]



I would sell it and get something else instead.. No use to keep those that are finally not the ones..!


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> I would sell it and get something else instead.. No use to keep those that are finally not the ones..!



I need somebody more ruthless than me to prune my collection, Gringach! [emoji6] 
My friend's daughter, aged 11, made a fab start during the summer holidays; she opened all the Kate Spade and Anya Hindmarch dust bags and had a great eye for what did and didn't suit me! (And I think your tastes/needs alter according to job/family etc). I now have a fair pile lined up in the spare room, ready for reconsignment, but the Mulberry girls are far more tricky ... [emoji848]
Btw, Miss SDR is definitely staying; she's a versatile little bag and I love the handy front pocket! [emoji7]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I need somebody more ruthless than me to prune my collection, Gringach! [emoji6]
> My friend's daughter, aged 11, made a fab start during the summer holidays; she opened all the Kate Spade and Anya Hindmarch dust bags and had a great eye for what did and didn't suit me! (And I think your tastes/needs alter according to job/family etc). I now have a fair pile lined up in the spare room, ready for reconsignment, but the Mulberry girls are far more tricky ... [emoji848]
> Btw, Miss SDR is definitely staying; she's a versatile little bag and I love the handy front pocket! [emoji7]



It's so tricky isn't it. What I love one day I don't like much the following month! I have pruned my mulberry collection and have moved on two effie satchels ( both were new  ) dome rivet purse, long locked purse, Suffolk, small del rey (far  too small for me) Cecily with flower lock....all these were in the last twelve months. I haven't missed them yet and it's nice to have a bit more room for more purchases! I still have my oak bays and a fair few lily that I can't see me ever parting with. I also have a phoebe and a Roxanne that no longer see the light of day. My eldest daughter aged 8 already says mummy you have far too many bags as she is eyeing up what she may be able to borrow in th future!


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Thanks to Mr Coca, I think my addiction has been cured as well..



Me too..... Well nearly, may add a kite or mini lily and in out 



Mayfly285 said:


> I once photographed my much-loved, but shamefully under-used, suede Small Del Rey in FatFace, where I'd put it down beside a sunny display of summery things. The SA couldn't stop looking at it and talking about it - sadly, I don't have the same love for Mr C's offerings ...
> And herein lies my perennial dilemma; should I be realistic and make the sensible decision (cue Elaine!) to sell the bags that don't work for me, or I have never carried, or will I regret parting with bags that will be impossible - or very expensive - to replace (and certainly not in as excellent condition!)?
> A bright pink Lily sounds delicious! I still regret being talked out of a raspberry one in BV by DH ... [emoji6]



I like to rotate monthly with work bags, SDR, SBS, tillie and Daria monthly and reality check, it's shameful for a bag to lay unused for such a long time. .......4 months is long enough 

Weekend bags more frequently, ashamed to say mini Taylor hasn't seen the light of day for months now..........neither had SDR..... Eek

I say get them all out, see how you feel, it's there's any guilt, get it out for someone else to
Love

Edit again neither has sbs ..... I can't move them on just yet [emoji12]

Been using my Bal for ages


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> Thanks to Mr Coca, I think my addiction has been cured as well..


I know *exactly* what you mean, Gringach.
Mine, too.
Sigh.
But then there are always resellers, right?


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I once photographed my much-loved, but shamefully under-used, suede Small Del Rey in FatFace, where I'd put it down beside a sunny display of summery things. The SA couldn't stop looking at it and talking about it - sadly, I don't have the same love for Mr C's offerings ...
> And herein lies my perennial dilemma; should I be realistic and make the sensible decision *(cue Elaine!)* to sell the bags that don't work for me, or I have never carried, or will I regret parting with bags that will be impossible - or very expensive - to replace (and certainly not in as excellent condition!)?
> A bright pink Lily sounds delicious! I still regret being talked out of a raspberry one in BV by DH ... [emoji6]


Since you cued me, mayfly, I'll tell you what I do to help my process. I put any "possibly sell" bag to the test by...
1. Carrying it one last time, for a solid week.
2. Putting it far away, out of sight, to the back of the closet, for a good three months (if not longer).
If I find that during that "trial separation" I don't miss it, don't even think about it, then I am ruthless. Off it goes to consignment. So far I've never regretted a bag I've consigned in that way. After all, it's not as though I don't own any other bags!  And it's a very freeing feeling to divest of bags that no longer work for me. Plus, it's nice to know that someone else will use and love what no longer suits me.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> It's so tricky isn't it. What I love one day I don't like much the following month! I have pruned my mulberry collection and have moved on two effie satchels ( both were new  ) dome rivet purse, long locked purse, Suffolk, small del rey (far  too small for me) Cecily with flower lock....all these were in the last twelve months. I haven't missed them yet and it's nice to have a bit more room for more purchases! I still have my oak bays and a fair few lily that I can't see me ever parting with. I also have a phoebe and a Roxanne that no longer see the light of day. *My eldest daughter aged 8 already says mummy you have far too many bags as she is eyeing up what she may be able to borrow in th future!*


You're training her well, NY2005!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Since you cued me, mayfly, I'll tell you what I do to help my process. I put any "possibly sell" bag to the test by...
> 1. Carrying it one last time, for a solid week.
> 2. Putting it far away, out of sight, to the back of the closet, for a good three months (if not longer).
> If I find that during that "trial separation" I don't miss it, don't even think about it, then I am ruthless. Off it goes to consignment. So far I've never regretted a bag I've consigned in that way. After all, it's not as though I don't own any other bags!  And it's a very freeing feeling to divest of bags that no longer work for me. Plus, it's nice to know that someone else will use and love what no longer suits me.



Thank you for the great advice, Elaine; it's too easy to love a bag for its aesthetics and forget that it has a function, rather than exist as a work of art! I think that may be my problem: just as I've taken in animals who need a home, I've collected bags that I've loved   rather than needed. Hence, I have three Bayswaters who still languish with their price tags on (suede ochre Cookie, pistachio and putty). I worry enormously about the first of these three getting marked and just haven't sprayed/worn the other two yet ...
I think I also bought bags at a time when I could afford them and when they were still beautifully made (Anya Hindmarch, before she sold out and the suede linings replaced with fabric and Mulberry, when I loved the styles, leather and suede linings ... I also have a lot of Kate Spade, all pre-Liz Claiborne buy-out and several of them vintage beauties.)
So, do I accept that I'm a collector, who loves and values her bags for their innate baginess, pruning back my collection to a manageable number, or do I reinvent myself as a sensible, practical individual (there's a challenge!) who keeps only what she uses - and needs?! [emoji848]
Final thought: I noticed another school mum had a rather well-worn oak Bayswater, which she said her DH had bought last year on Black Friday for her. She has used it every day since then and he's going to buy her a black one this year. I looked at the marked handles and I envied her; she was using the bag as it should be used, enjoying it and not keeping it pristine, in its dust bag ... I vowed to do the same - I just need the proverbial kick up the Aris! [emoji6]


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> Since you cued me, mayfly, I'll tell you what I do to help my process. I put any "possibly sell" bag to the test by...
> 1. Carrying it one last time, for a solid week.
> 2. Putting it far away, out of sight, to the back of the closet, for a good three months (if not longer).
> If I find that during that "trial separation" I don't miss it, don't even think about it, then I am ruthless. Off it goes to consignment. So far I've never regretted a bag I've consigned in that way. After all, it's not as though I don't own any other bags!  And it's a very freeing feeling to divest of bags that no longer work for me. Plus, it's nice to know that someone else will use and love what no longer suits me.


"Trial separation" that made me laugh - and a great idea too


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for the great advice, Elaine; it's too easy to love a bag for its aesthetics and forget that it has a function, rather than exist as a work of art! I think that may be my problem: just as I've taken in animals who need a home, I've collected bags that I've loved   rather than needed. Hence, I have three Bayswaters who still languish with their price tags on (suede ochre Cookie, pistachio and putty). I worry enormously about the first of these three getting marked and just haven't sprayed/worn the other two yet ...
> I think I also bought bags at a time when I could afford them and when they were still beautifully made (Anya Hindmarch, before she sold out and the suede linings replaced with fabric and Mulberry, when I loved the styles, leather and suede linings ... I also have a lot of Kate Spade, all pre-Liz Claiborne buy-out and several of them vintage beauties.)
> So, do I accept that I'm a collector, who loves and values her bags for their innate baginess, pruning back my collection to a manageable number, or do I reinvent myself as a sensible, practical individual (there's a challenge!) who keeps only what she uses - and needs?! [emoji848]
> Final thought: I noticed another school mum had a rather well-worn oak Bayswater, which she said her DH had bought last year on Black Friday for her. She has used it every day since then and he's going to buy her a black one this year. I looked at the marked handles and I envied her; she was using the bag as it should be used, enjoying it and not keeping it pristine, in its dust bag ... I vowed to do the same - I just need the proverbial kick up the Aris! [emoji6]


Yes I remember the days when I used to carry a single bag to death, and replace it when it was worn out.  Whilst I feel a little nostalgic for those times, realistically I can't imagine going to back to it!  There's nothing wrong with collecting nice things unless it begins to feel burdensome in some way to you.  If you're comfy with your collection just enjoy  and if you'd like to trim it down a little I think Elaine's "trial separation" is a great way to test the waters!


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> I need somebody more ruthless than me to prune my collection, Gringach! [emoji6]
> My friend's daughter, aged 11, made a fab start during the summer holidays; she opened all the Kate Spade and Anya Hindmarch dust bags and had a great eye for what did and didn't suit me! (And I think your tastes/needs alter according to job/family etc). I now have a fair pile lined up in the spare room, ready for reconsignment, but the Mulberry girls are far more tricky ... [emoji848]
> Btw, Miss SDR is definitely staying; she's a versatile little bag and I love the handy front pocket! [emoji7]



I can easily imagine a girl of this age knowing exactly what she likes or not when I see my daughter of 4! 
I even find myself asking her to choose for me.. 
And regarding bags, I agree it's really not easy. As you could see, I bought another Alexa.. BUT I (already) sold my Small Suffolk! 
Although I loved that bag and that I think it was one of my most beautiful bag, I know she should leave as I just don't carry her.. Because it doesn't suit my lifestyle with my kids (always worried about scratching that smooth leather + shoulder strap not long enough for comfortable cross body + I decided 3 Mulb bags in dark red/oxblood was too many). So she is leaving to a better home for her!
I think the advice of Elaine is great - It's a good process to see if you would really miss them.
Or maybe you could ask for the help of someone close with that process..
Or you can just keep them for your daughter later, that's a nice option as well


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> I can easily imagine a girl of this age knowing exactly what she likes or not when I see my daughter of 4!
> I even find myself asking her to choose for me..
> And regarding bags, I agree it's really not easy. As you could see, I bought another Alexa.. BUT I (already) sold my Small Suffolk!
> Although I loved that bag and that I think it was one of my most beautiful bag, I know she should leave as I just don't carry her.. Because it doesn't suit my lifestyle with my kids (always worried about scratching that smooth leather + shoulder strap not long enough for comfortable cross body + I decided 3 Mulb bags in dark red/oxblood was too many). So she is leaving to a better home for her!
> I think the advice of Elaine is great - It's a good process to see if you would really miss them.
> Or maybe you could ask for the help of someone close with that process..
> Or you can just keep them for your daughter later, that's a nice option as well



A few of my bags I will definitely keep for my two girls, but I'm aware that tastes change over time and that leather doesn't last forever ... I can't imagine myself carrying any of my mum's bags, tbh. Mind you, if she'd happened to possess a Birkin or Kelly ... [emoji5]
But - you are wise and practical, Gringach; I have to be honest with myself and prune, prune, prune! I'm going to fish out a Bayswater tomorrow, which I haven't used in a while, and see how I get on with it - I have a feeling I'm going to wish it were a Mabel by the end of the day! [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm going to fish out a Bayswater tomorrow, which I haven't used in a while, and see how I get on with it - I have a feeling I'm going to wish it were a Mabel by the end of the day!


I'm experimenting with guitar-style strap trend--which has returned again.
Also lightens "pull" on shoulder, as wider.


 ^Should help with heavy zippy b, over thinner included leather strap.



^For regular bays, without D-rings--attached carabiner clips to outer adjustment straps.
Probably could be done more attractively than my example.
But gives idea.
Unsure if would damage leather, in use. Untested, yet.
(valentino embroidered guitar strap, animali fantastici)

Hope helps. Let us know how you & bays get on.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I'm experimenting with guitar-style strap trend--which has returned again.
> Also lightens "pull" on shoulder, as wider.
> View attachment 3467804
> 
> ^Should help with heavy zippy b, over thinner included leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3467805
> 
> ^For regular bays, without D-rings--attached carabiner clips to outer adjustment straps.
> Probably could be done more attractively than my example.
> But gives idea.
> Unsure if would damage leather, in use. Untested, yet.
> (valentino embroidered guitar strap, animali fantastici)
> 
> Hope helps. Let us know how you & bays get on.


Wowed by that Valentino strap, rs... it is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'm experimenting with guitar-style strap trend--which has returned again.
> Also lightens "pull" on shoulder, as wider.
> View attachment 3467804
> 
> ^Should help with heavy zippy b, over thinner included leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3467805
> 
> ^For regular bays, without D-rings--attached carabiner clips to outer adjustment straps.
> Probably could be done more attractively than my example.
> But gives idea.
> Unsure if would damage leather, in use. Untested, yet.
> (valentino embroidered guitar strap, animali fantastici)
> 
> Hope helps. Let us know how you & bays get on.



This is so lovely! Wow. I am missing so much of the "bag world" at the moment. Love this strap and it looks very pretty on your bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> I'm experimenting with guitar-style strap trend--which has returned again.
> Also lightens "pull" on shoulder, as wider.
> View attachment 3467804
> 
> ^Should help with heavy zippy b, over thinner included leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3467805
> 
> ^For regular bays, without D-rings--attached carabiner clips to outer adjustment straps.
> Probably could be done more attractively than my example.
> But gives idea.
> Unsure if would damage leather, in use. Untested, yet.
> (valentino embroidered guitar strap, animali fantastici)
> 
> Hope helps. Let us know how you & bays get on.



Very very nice RemainS!
I like it a lot, the strap is fab and so is the bag.. Great combo!!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all.
Box shows turtle amongst animals. So, resistance was impossible.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/valentino-animali-fantastici-guitar-strap-jpg.3467778/


----------



## Ser

Just watched Bridget Jones' Baby! Absolutely loved it!! Soo funny real laugh out loud. Recommend people go see it! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Just watched Bridget Jones' Baby! Absolutely loved it!! Soo funny real laugh out loud. Recommend people go see it! [emoji16][emoji16]


Brilliant   I heard it had really good reviews, can't wait to go!!


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Just watched Bridget Jones' Baby! Absolutely loved it!! Soo funny real laugh out loud. Recommend people go see it! [emoji16][emoji16]


I'm going next week with school mums. Went to see bad moms this week, loved it! Can't beat a film at the cinema (child free!)


----------



## Ser

I forgot one of the most important points....she carries a chocolate bayswater all the way through the film......it even has a strap added to it in one scene to wear it cross body!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberry at LFW is that another movie in the horror section??? Lol wont be wasting time looking


----------



## Slowhand

Very happy here  - just bought great  tickets to see my namesake  on all 3 nights next year  at the RAH .


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> Very happy here  - just bought great  tickets to see my namesake  on all 3 nights next year  at the RAH .


Oh wow, you lucky, lucky thing!  I am sooo jealous


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good afternoon girls, I hope you are all well. I thought I'd just pop in to say Hi


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Good afternoon girls, I hope you are all well. I thought I'd just pop in to say Hi


 Good to see you!


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's been a wee while :giggles:


----------



## elvisfan4life

I am just back from 21 days in australia wish i was still there


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> Very happy here  - just bought great  tickets to see my namesake  on all 3 nights next year  at the RAH .



Ah happy for you i saw him once he winked at me


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> I am just back from 21 days in australia wish i was still there


Oooooooh! And lookie what the deadly ponies(NZ) bag & I bought today.


Did you hug a koala? Sounds fabulous trip.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Good afternoon girls, I hope you are all well. I thought I'd just pop in to say Hi


Hi, wee! Great to see you!  How is everything?


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> I am just back from 21 days in australia wish i was still there


How exciting! Did you travel all over, or spend time in one particular place? Was it vacation? Family visit? A bit of both???


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Oooooooh! And lookie what the deadly ponies(NZ) bag & I bought today.
> View attachment 3473590
> 
> Did you hug a koala? Sounds fabulous trip.



We have the same taste, love this on toasted cheese [emoji7]


----------



## Slowhand

Hi Wee ! How is your amazing extension coming along ?

Edit : supposed to be a quote but I did it wrong !


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> I am just back from 21 days in australia wish i was still there


Now I'm green with envy . Love to hear where you went .


----------



## elvisfan4life

Visit to australia was for my OH 60th- couldnt afford,it really but have has such a bad time rcently thought what the hell life is too short and too precious. We did Sydney, melbourne, cairns, port douglas, the whitsundays and brisbane. I loved Australia zoo best same cuddled koalas and a tiger!!,


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> Visit to australia was for my OH 60th- couldnt afford,it really but have has such a bad time rcently thought what the hell life is too short and too precious. We did Sydney, melbourne, cairns, port douglas, the whitsundays and brisbane. I loved Australia zoo best same cuddled koalas and a tiger!!,


Happy Birthday to OH . Amazing trip ! Didn't you do OZ a few years ago too ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> Happy Birthday to OH . Amazing trip ! Didn't you do OZ a few years ago too ?


2011 just before OH lost his job in jan 2012 never thought we would do it again but life is too short and precious momenets are worth more than things


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> 2011 just before OH lost his job in jan 2012 never thought we would do it again but life is too short and precious momenets are worth more than things


With you 100 % on that one Elvis .  Can't believe it was that long ago - how time flies. I hope OH's health is OK these days ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> With you 100 % on that one Elvis .  Can't believe it was that long ago - how time flies. I hope OH's health is OK these days ?


No not good we knew we had to do this trip now if we were to do it at all and it had its moments but we are home ok


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> No not good we knew we had to do this trip now if we were to do it at all and it had its moments but we are home ok


Sorry to hear that Elvis x


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> No not good we knew we had to do this trip now if we were to do it at all and it had its moments but we are home ok


I'm so sorry to hear that, dear Elvis. 
And you're right, life is about moments, not things. Memories last forever. Things are just... well... things. More to dust.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hugs to you all 
Elvis' my mum is going to Australia (Perth) in November/December as are a couple that my DH and I are good friends with. I'd love to go but with the farm that's an impossibility (yet anyways) I'm sorry your husband isn't well 
Slowhand the extension is 4 weeks into work being done, the extension itself isn't started yet. Instead the dining room is in the process of being split into a farm office for my DH, and a utility room that I can use as a kitchen once the existing kitchen gets ripped out and converted into a downstairs shower room. It is sloooow progress because the old walls are stone built and need a lot of work before they can be repointed and skimmed. The diggers are supposed to be here next week to knock down the old shed & wash-house (HALLELUJAH!!!) We really need the utility room fixed but will have to use my M-I-Ls washing machine for a while.
The boiler is being ripped out and replaced elsewhere, so we will be without central heating for a few weeks  
But on October 3rd, we go to Gran Canaria on a weeks holiday away from the madness


----------



## Slowhand

wee drop o bush said:


> Hugs to you all
> Elvis' my mum is going to Australia (Perth) in November/December as are a couple that my DH and I are good friends with. I'd love to go but with the farm that's an impossibility (yet anyways) I'm sorry your husband isn't well
> Slowhand the extension is 4 weeks into work being done, the extension itself isn't started yet. Instead the dining room is in the process of being split into a farm office for my DH, and a utility room that I can use as a kitchen once the existing kitchen gets ripped out and converted into a downstairs shower room. It is sloooow progress because the old walls are stone built and need a lot of work before they can be repointed and skimmed. The diggers are supposed to be here next week to knock down the old shed & wash-house (HALLELUJAH!!!) We really need the utility room fixed but will have to use my M-I-Ls washing machine for a while.
> The boiler is being ripped out and replaced elsewhere, so we will be without central heating for a few weeks
> But on October 3rd, we go to Gran Canaria on a weeks holiday away from the madness



When we did our house we had men in everyday for 8 months .... I felt like punching everyone who said ' it will be worth it ' ...but do you know what Wee Drop ? it WAS....So I'm saying it to you ...IT WILL BE WORTH IT 

Have a great holiday too !


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Visit to australia was for my OH 60th- couldnt afford,it really but have has such a bad time rcently thought what the hell life is too short and too precious. We did Sydney, melbourne, cairns, port douglas, the whitsundays and brisbane. I loved Australia zoo best same cuddled koalas and a tiger!!,


That sounds like a great trip! I would love to visit Australia.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Hugs to you all
> Elvis' my mum is going to Australia (Perth) in November/December as are a couple that my DH and I are good friends with. I'd love to go but with the farm that's an impossibility (yet anyways) I'm sorry your husband isn't well
> Slowhand the extension is 4 weeks into work being done, the extension itself isn't started yet. Instead the dining room is in the process of being split into a farm office for my DH, and a utility room that I can use as a kitchen once the existing kitchen gets ripped out and converted into a downstairs shower room. It is sloooow progress because the old walls are stone built and need a lot of work before they can be repointed and skimmed. The diggers are supposed to be here next week to knock down the old shed & wash-house (HALLELUJAH!!!) We really need the utility room fixed but will have to use my M-I-Ls washing machine for a while.
> The boiler is being ripped out and replaced elsewhere, so we will be without central heating for a few weeks
> But on October 3rd, we go to Gran Canaria on a weeks holiday away from the madness


Ahhh a trip to Gran Canaria sounds amazing.
Your extension will be worth it.
I always have dreams of doing some kind of grand design. But then I would need to live comfortably somewhere else while the work was being done.
Plus I like to have the thermostat at 23 degrees Celsius all winter. My tropical heritage can't cope with anything less (and my English hubby and visitors melt). So who am I kidding? New build box for me always!! Hahaha.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I am looking forward to it so much


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahhh a trip to Gran Canaria sounds amazing.
> Your extension will be worth it.
> I always have dreams of doing some kind of grand design. But then I would need to live comfortably somewhere else while the work was being done.
> Plus I like to have the thermostat at 23 degrees Celsius all winter. My tropical heritage can't cope with anything less (and my English hubby and visitors melt). So who am I kidding? New build box for me always!! Hahaha.



You'd freeze in my house, CP; no heating on, bar an hour morning and night in Autumn/Winter, and my bedroom window open all year round! 
I do relent in Winter and allow the wood burner to be lit in the living room! On the plus side, we're rarely ever poorly and my girls have never had a single day off school through sickness! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Hugs to you all
> Elvis' my mum is going to Australia (Perth) in November/December as are a couple that my DH and I are good friends with. I'd love to go but with the farm that's an impossibility (yet anyways) I'm sorry your husband isn't well
> Slowhand the extension is 4 weeks into work being done, the extension itself isn't started yet. Instead the dining room is in the process of being split into a farm office for my DH, and a utility room that I can use as a kitchen once the existing kitchen gets ripped out and converted into a downstairs shower room. It is sloooow progress because the old walls are stone built and need a lot of work before they can be repointed and skimmed. The diggers are supposed to be here next week to knock down the old shed & wash-house (HALLELUJAH!!!) We really need the utility room fixed but will have to use my M-I-Ls washing machine for a while.
> The boiler is being ripped out and replaced elsewhere, so we will be without central heating for a few weeks
> But on October 3rd, we go to Gran Canaria on a weeks holiday away from the madness



Good luck with the building work, wee drop - and I sympathise completely with the "tied to the farm" problem! I hope you have a wonderful time in Gran Canaria! [emoji950]


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Visit to australia was for my OH 60th- couldnt afford,it really but have has such a bad time rcently thought what the hell life is too short and too precious. We did Sydney, melbourne, cairns, port douglas, the whitsundays and brisbane. I loved Australia zoo best same cuddled koalas and a tiger!!,


So happy you were able to make the trip. Happy Birthday and best wishes always!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Since you cued me, mayfly, I'll tell you what I do to help my process. I put any "possibly sell" bag to the test by...
> 1. Carrying it one last time, for a solid week.
> 2. Putting it far away, out of sight, to the back of the closet, for a good three months (if not longer).
> If I find that during that "trial separation" I don't miss it, don't even think about it, then I am ruthless. Off it goes to consignment. So far I've never regretted a bag I've consigned in that way. After all, it's not as though I don't own any other bags!  And it's a very freeing feeling to divest of bags that no longer work for me. Plus, it's nice to know that someone else will use and love what no longer suits me.



Excellent suggestion Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Excellent suggestion Elaine.


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## mekj1986

Hi Guys! Anyone off to the sample sale next week? I'm going on Monday and hoping to spot a Lily in red. I've always admired Mulberry styles in red leather but every bag I've bought (always pre-owned) in the past I've ended up selling because they're too slouchy and I prefer some structure. I love the Lily style and am hoping there's a way to retain its shape a little but wanted to chat with those of you who've carried them before attending the sale. 

Would a bag shaper/organiser work? Have any of you managed to keep a Lily looking new? I can't remember the last time I saw a Mulberry bag that didn't look 10 years old after only 6 months of wear.. I know this is thanks to the beautiful leather and totally a preference thing but is there a way???

I don't think anyone (besides maybe Chanel) do colour as well as Mulberry and I'd love to finally have my festive red bag


----------



## Sophii

mekj1986 said:


> Hi Guys! Anyone off to the sample sale next week? I'm going on Monday and hoping to spot a Lily in red. I've always admired Mulberry styles in red leather but every bag I've bought (always pre-owned) in the past I've ended up selling because they're too slouchy and I prefer some structure. I love the Lily style and am hoping there's a way to retain its shape a little but wanted to chat with those of you who've carried them before attending the sale.
> 
> Would a bag shaper/organiser work? Have any of you managed to keep a Lily looking new? I can't remember the last time I saw a Mulberry bag that didn't look 10 years old after only 6 months of wear.. I know this is thanks to the beautiful leather and totally a preference thing but is there a way???
> 
> I don't think anyone (besides maybe Chanel) do colour as well as Mulberry and I'd love to finally have my festive red bag


Have you considered trying to find a good condition preowned(older model) Lily in red? I have a deer brown Lily from ages ago and it's like new. Sure it's a bit slouchy as the leather's gotten soft, but apart from the lock scratching it's still in immaculate condition with a shaper and I use it quite often. I find the newer ones do age quite horribly... I think it has something to do with the new leathers


----------



## wee drop o bush

Suitcases packed, alarm set, ready to go first thing tomorrow


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> Suitcases packed, alarm set, ready to go first thing tomorrow



Have a fab time!! [emoji160][emoji295]️[emoji927]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Have a fab time!! [emoji160][emoji295]️[emoji927]





wee drop o bush said:


> Suitcases packed, alarm set, ready to go first thing tomorrow


Happy holidays . It's getting chilly now, could do with some sun myself! Have a great time .


----------



## samina

Enjoy the sale and please report back


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Suitcases packed, alarm set, ready to go first thing tomorrow


Have a fabulous time, and safe travels!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm here and it's wonderful 
View attachment 3483144
View attachment 3483146


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm here and it's wonderful
> View attachment 3483144
> View attachment 3483146


It won't let me look! said I am forbidden!!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> It won't let me look! said I am forbidden!!


Me, too! Where are you, wee??? Are you hiding from us?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Have a lovely trip wee.... Enjoy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Not hiding I promise, I don't know why it's going that. I've just arrived back at the airport.


----------



## Slowhand

Lovely pics Wee Drop , your dress suits you so well too . Safe journey back .


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> Not hiding I promise, I don't know why it's going that. I've just arrived back at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489664
> View attachment 3489667


You look lovely, wee!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you


----------



## Mayfly285

Fab photos! Hope your break has been amazing! (And a well-earned rest from the house renovations!) [emoji106]


----------



## wee drop o bush

My house is FREEZING COLD 
The foundations were poured whilst we were away


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> My house is FREEZING COLD
> The foundations were poured whilst we were away



Oh no, wee drop; just what you need after a hot holiday! Still, you have plenty of fleecy girls to snuggle up to! [emoji6][emoji231]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh no, wee drop; just what you need after a hot holiday! Still, you have plenty of fleecy girls to snuggle up to! [emoji6][emoji231]


I bet you are feeling it after being in the sun. I've had my heating in too, although I was hoping to hold out till November. I heard a little saying last week that made me chuckle ' no heating, till trick or treating' . I failed already .


----------



## wee drop o bush

My fleecy girls are all out with their boyfriends at the moment begetting lambs[emoji38][emoji6]
It's at least 20C colder here than Gran Canaria, I spent today doing housework so at least that helped keep me warm


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> My house is FREEZING COLD
> The foundations were poured whilst we were away



When our daughter went travelling, we turned the heating off whilst we were away and we arrived back after 2 weeks in the Canaries, it took days to warm the house up - the first 3 nights were like getting into a wet bed it was that cold, that was early December too 

Welcome back


----------



## Mayfly285

Oh no - don't go mingling with your woolly lasses, wee drop! [emoji15] 
Housework is like painting the Forth Bridge, imho - as fast as you try to clean or tidy, it's getting mucked up behind you (especially when a Certain Dog finds the shopping bags and rips up an entire bag of sugar in the living room!) [emoji252][emoji190]


----------



## ksuromax

Good day, Dear Mulb fans  can you please tell me if there was any price increase recently? 
last time i bought from Mulberry was in June, i got Daria hobo because it was on sale, but i was watching medium Lily as well, and she was about 700-800 GBP (full price) if i remember correctly.... yesterday i openeded the site and was unpleasantly surprised to see something around 1,100 GBP (now i see the prices in USD, so i convert for my ref comparison)
does my memory play a trick to me? or indeed, the price has changed? TIA


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Good day, Dear Mulb fans  can you please tell me if there was any price increase recently?
> last time i bought from Mulberry was in June, i got Daria hobo because it was on sale, but i was watching medium Lily as well, and she was about 700-800 GBP (full price) if i remember correctly.... yesterday i openeded the site and was unpleasantly surprised to see something around 1,100 GBP (now i see the prices in USD, so i convert for my ref comparison)
> does my memory play a trick to me? or indeed, the price has changed? TIA


Morning! There has def been a price increase although I couldn't say when exactly. My comparison was the nvt Bayswater which is now £950. I didn't realise daria had gone either , I had a message saying daria is no longer part of the collection.


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Good day, Dear Mulb fans  can you please tell me if there was any price increase recently?
> last time i bought from Mulberry was in June, i got Daria hobo because it was on sale, but i was watching medium Lily as well, and she was about 700-800 GBP (full price) if i remember correctly.... yesterday i openeded the site and was unpleasantly surprised to see something around 1,100 GBP (now i see the prices in USD, so i convert for my ref comparison)
> does my memory play a trick to me? or indeed, the price has changed? TIA


I think there was a price increase about a fortnight ago, but if you're buying outside the UK the currency fluctuations are making it more expensive also


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Morning! There has def been a price increase although I couldn't say when exactly. My comparison was the nvt Bayswater which is now £950. I didn't realise daria had gone either , I had a message saying daria is no longer part of the collection.


thank you, i probably didn't make myself very clear, i got Daria in June, as i knew it was a last chance,
i was choosing between Daria and Lily back then, and got Daria because i thought Lily was still there...
but at that time Lily was like 300 pounds cheaper than i see now...
i am trying to figure out whether i am confusing something, or indeed they hiked the prices by 300 GBP...


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> I think there was a price increase about a fortnight ago, but if you're buying outside the UK the currency fluctuations are making it more expensive also


Thank you! 
in June i bought online directly from M.com, prices were listed in GBP
last night i followed the same link to check Lily (kinda getting ready for X-mas  ) and the prices were in USD (so i had to convert roughly to see how different they are now... 
locally i checked in the store and they didn't have Lily in oxblood and medium, i don't want neither small, nor another colour, so i had to check it again online, but....


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> in June i bought online directly from M.com, prices were listed in GBP
> last night i followed the same link to check Lily (kinda getting ready for X-mas  ) and the prices were in USD (so i had to convert roughly to see how different they are now...
> locally i checked in the store and they didn't have Lily in oxblood and medium, i don't want neither small, nor another colour, so i had to check it again online, but....


I just had a look on m.com and the medium is listed at £875 at the moment.


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> I just had a look on m.com and the medium is listed at £875 at the moment.


thank you! 
for me now it's in USD and the price is 1,405$ which is nowhere close to the conversion rate - 875 x 1.25 = 1,095 (rounded) ... even taken the higher rate 875 x 1.30 = 1,140... what the fun???


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> I just had a look on m.com and the medium is listed at £875 at the moment.



There is a new one on NPN website,,very reputable seller for £715.00

https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...ly-Medium-in-Oxblood-Natural-Leather-New.html


----------



## ksuromax

300$ for conversion? way too unfair....


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> There is a new one on NPN website,,very reputable seller for £715.00
> 
> https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...ly-Medium-in-Oxblood-Natural-Leather-New.html


thank you heaps!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> There is a new one on NPN website,,very reputable seller for £715.00
> 
> https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...ly-Medium-in-Oxblood-Natural-Leather-New.html



I can't recommend Shian at NPN highly enough and this Lily looks a stunner! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> I can't recommend Shian at NPN highly enough and this Lily looks a stunner! [emoji7]


Thank you! 
i will do a reveal  
@NY2005 thank you for the link 
even with shipping fee i paid less than M.com charges, and when i buy from M.com i still have to pay shipping and customs fee, so their increased price is not final for me... 
it's a bit too early, but time waits for no-one... i better snatch it now and then will pretend i am 'very surprised' to find it under my x-mas tree rather than regret missing the chance  
Thanks again beautiful ladies, really appreciate your help!!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> i will do a reveal
> @NY2005 thank you for the link
> even with shipping fee i paid less than M.com charges, and when i buy from M.com i still have to pay shipping and customs fee, so their increased price is not final for me...
> it's a bit too early, but time waits for no-one... i better snatch it now and then will pretend i am 'very surprised' to find it under my x-mas tree rather than regret missing the chance
> Thanks again beautiful ladies, really appreciate your help!!



Yay! Congrats, I'm sure you will love her. I have a medium Oxblood lily that my husband got for me from duty free last year and I love her . I went to a wedding on Monday and she was the bag of choice . Please show us when you receive her. I also agree with mayfly, NPN is a great site, item descriptions are very accurate. I have bought and sold with Shian and have never been disappointed. Let's see if you can wait till Christmas to use her '


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> i will do a reveal
> @NY2005 thank you for the link
> even with shipping fee i paid less than M.com charges, and when i buy from M.com i still have to pay shipping and customs fee, so their increased price is not final for me...
> it's a bit too early, but time waits for no-one... i better snatch it now and then will pretend i am 'very surprised' to find it under my x-mas tree rather than regret missing the chance
> Thanks again beautiful ladies, really appreciate your help!!



It looks a beauty too, I paid £675 for a regular a few months back, so you have a real bargain there..... well done!!


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Yay! Congrats, I'm sure you will love her. I have a medium Oxblood lily that my husband got for me from duty free last year and I love her . I went to a wedding on Monday and she was the bag of choice . Please show us when you receive her. I also agree with mayfly, NPN is a great site, item descriptions are very accurate. I have bought and sold with Shian and have never been disappointed. Let's see if you can wait till Christmas to use her '


hehehe my wait is quiet stetchy
i was waiting for my wedding anny gift for more than a month, about the same now i am waiting for my BD pressie... so, no problem with NY/X-mas  
as long as i know IT IS MINE, i can wait  
i already told DH that i had his usual problem/headache solved for him....


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> hehehe my wait is quiet stetchy
> i was waiting for my wedding anny gift for more than a month, about the same now i am waiting for my BD pressie... so, no problem with NY/X-mas
> as long as i know IT IS MINE, i can wait
> i already told DH that i had his usual problem/headache solved for him....


I like that you have already 'warned' your DH, he will be happy he does not have to look for a gift!


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I like that you have already 'warned' your DH, he will be happy he does not have to look for a gift!


he works too hard, bless him, and i know how much efforts he takes every time to find some spare time to search for something NEW  for me, so this time i got this sorted for him


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> i will do a reveal
> @NY2005 thank you for the link
> even with shipping fee i paid less than M.com charges, and when i buy from M.com i still have to pay shipping and customs fee, so their increased price is not final for me...
> it's a bit too early, but time waits for no-one... i better snatch it now and then will pretend i am 'very surprised' to find it under my x-mas tree rather than regret missing the chance
> Thanks again beautiful ladies, really appreciate your help!!



Oooh!! You got her!! Congratulations, ksuromax! [emoji106]

Looking forward to your reveal when she arrives! [emoji877]


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you!  


Mayfly285 said:


> Oooh!! You got her!! Congratulations, ksuromax! [emoji106]
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal when she arrives! [emoji877]


----------



## abgct

Eboney66 said:


> View attachment 3445681
> View attachment 3445680
> 
> 
> I only use bags that are messengers & have gone through a few Had an Alexa to slouchy for me, a Taylor ok but fiddly,small Antony's love them but as they are quite 'thin' you have to take everything out to get to what you want & the large was just to big on me I'm only 5" , Effie was lovely but gave to my daughter & delrey I found the handles a bit anoying.
> Somerset messengers that are available in the outlet shops have become a firm favorite, have that in 3 colours, good everyday bag holds more than you think & quite structured & smart looking.
> I have also just bought a Freya, lovely bag very comfy to wear but not in love with the new coated printed leather.My newest preloved favorites have to be Oak NVT Dorothy & pebbled so soft Edie, hopefully found my .......for now
> All these are Mulberry, I'm not a fan of any other brands really have look & nothing has appealed, but I must admit I'm loving the older style iconic Mulberry rather than Johnny Cocas new styles & leathers


Hi, I am new to this forum but I am looking EVERYWHERE for an edie. Do you have any idea where I can purchase? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

abgct said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I am looking EVERYWHERE for an edie. Do you have any idea where I can purchase? Thank you!


Did you try #bay? I saw one from a canadian seller recently


----------



## abgct

ksuromax said:


> Did you try #bay? I saw one from a canadian seller recently


Hi ksuromax,
Yes, I look on Ebay all the time! I have see one but it is brown sparkly. I am looking for the black pebbled leather.


----------



## ksuromax

abgct said:


> Hi ksuromax,
> Yes, I look on Ebay all the time! I have see one but it is brown sparkly. I am looking for the black pebbled leather.


The one i saw was black smooth leather...


----------



## abgct

ksuromax said:


> The one i saw was black smooth leather...


Oh wow! I will look again. Do you have link, by chance?


----------



## ksuromax

abgct said:


> Hi ksuromax,
> Yes, I look on Ebay all the time! I have see one but it is brown sparkly. I am looking for the black pebbled leather.


For some odd reason i cannot copy the link on my pad now, try to search for "mulberry edie" with one 'd'


----------



## ksuromax

abgct said:


> Oh wow! I will look again. Do you have link, by chance?


Found it? 
Make sure you get it authenticated 
good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

just an update and first feedback


NY2005 said:


> There is a new one on NPN website,,very reputable seller for £715.00





Mayfly285 said:


> I can't recommend Shian at NPN highly enough and this Lily looks a stunner! [emoji7]



Shian is a star, indeed! Such a sweet and caring person! she even managed to pack my Lily lighter and saved me 5GBP!!! Such a great and hassle-free experience!
and as per tracking my bag must have landed already, so today or tomorrow it will be already delivered!
can't thank you enough, girls!!!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> just an update and first feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Shian is a star, indeed! Such a sweet and caring person! she even managed to pack my Lily lighter and saved me 5GBP!!! Such a great and hassle-free experience!
> and as per tracking my bag must have landed already, so today or tomorrow it will be already delivered!
> can't thank you enough, girls!!!


That's great to hear. please share when she arrives, before you pack her away for Christmas


----------



## abgct

ksuromax said:


> just an update and first feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Shian is a star, indeed! Such a sweet and caring person! she even managed to pack my Lily lighter and saved me 5GBP!!! Such a great and hassle-free experience!
> and as per tracking my bag must have landed already, so today or tomorrow it will be already delivered!
> can't thank you enough, girls!!!



There is an Edie on npn? Hooray! I will go take a look.
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> That's great to hear. please share when she arrives, before you pack her away for Christmas


lol  
will do


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> just an update and first feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Shian is a star, indeed! Such a sweet and caring person! she even managed to pack my Lily lighter and saved me 5GBP!!! Such a great and hassle-free experience!
> and as per tracking my bag must have landed already, so today or tomorrow it will be already delivered!
> can't thank you enough, girls!!!


So exciting! Can't wait to see. This is exactly what I love about tPF!


----------



## mekj1986

Sophii said:


> Have you considered trying to find a good condition preowned(older model) Lily in red? I have a deer brown Lily from ages ago and it's like new. Sure it's a bit slouchy as the leather's gotten soft, but apart from the lock scratching it's still in immaculate condition with a shaper and I use it quite often. I find the newer ones do age quite horribly... I think it has something to do with the new leathers


so far I've only had pre-owned thinking the same thing.. I'm hoping the lily might be easier to keep looking new though, more structured than most


----------



## Izzy48

Some time ago I purchased a Mulberry bag which was too heavy for me so I returned it and left the money on a gift card rather than asking for a refund. The card was misplaced for some time so when I found it I decided to use it so as not to misplace the card again. I had no idea what to purchase so I told my SA whom I always work with to pick a bag for me that is light weight and functional.  She did and when I realized what she had chosen I was somewhat taken back. The Maple arrived today and I must say it is different from anything I have ever had, easy to carry of the shoulder or by the handles and totally functional.  So surprised I am pleased with it.  It is time I have something different!  It certainly isn't a typical Mulberry but I still like it.


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I purchased a Mulberry bag which was too heavy for me so I returned it and left the money on a gift card rather than asking for a refund. The card was misplaced for some time so when I found it I decided to use it so as not to misplace the card again. I had no idea what to purchase so I told my SA whom I always work with to pick a bag for me that is light weight and functional.  She did and when I realized what she had chosen I was somewhat taken back. The Maple arrived today and I must say it is different from anything I have ever had, easy to carry of the shoulder or by the handles and totally functional.  So surprised I am pleased with it.  It is time I have something different!  It certainly isn't a typical Mulberry but I still like it.



Agree very different and what trust you have in your SA too

Congrats


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I purchased a Mulberry bag which was too heavy for me so I returned it and left the money on a gift card rather than asking for a refund. The card was misplaced for some time so when I found it I decided to use it so as not to misplace the card again. I had no idea what to purchase so I told my SA whom I always work with to pick a bag for me that is light weight and functional.  She did and when I realized what she had chosen I was somewhat taken back. The Maple arrived today and I must say it is different from anything I have ever had, easy to carry of the shoulder or by the handles and totally functional.  So surprised I am pleased with it.  It is time I have something different!  It certainly isn't a typical Mulberry but I still like it.



I've never seen this bag before, Izzy, and I'm so impressed that your SA chose something you like which is totally different from your usual bags! 
Is that a little pouch on the side? What do you use that for? What are the leather and interior like? 
Sorry for so many questions; I'm intrigued!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> I've never seen this bag before, Izzy, and I'm so impressed that your SA chose something you like which is totally different from your usual bags!
> Is that a little pouch on the side? What do you use that for? What are the leather and interior like?
> Sorry for so many questions; I'm intrigued!



The outside leather is goat with a print on it and it has a finish when treated can deal with bad weather. The inside is nappa leather with a soft leather compartment attached to the back wall of the bag. The leather purse on the outside can be moved into the inside or totally removed. The thing that struck me is the ingenuity of the bag. The rings you see can open and it is easy to remove the handles or the straps if you only want to carry it one way. The purse can be removed the same way. The back of the bag has a nice zipper compartment so it is truly an excellent bag for function. 

The outside purse can hold anything from phone to keys. However, I will use it primarily for mass transit passes so they can be easily retrieved. 
My SA chose it for its lighter weight and she frankly told me I could use something different and fun which is easy to carry. Plus it is one of her favorite bags. The height of the bag is an adjustment but it fits close to the body with a low profile which surprised me. Hope this answers everything. If you look at the film on the Maple it is easy to see how easy it is to use.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I purchased a Mulberry bag which was too heavy for me so I returned it and left the money on a gift card rather than asking for a refund. The card was misplaced for some time so when I found it I decided to use it so as not to misplace the card again. I had no idea what to purchase so I told my SA whom I always work with to pick a bag for me that is light weight and functional.  She did and when I realized what she had chosen I was somewhat taken back. The Maple arrived today and I must say it is different from anything I have ever had, easy to carry of the shoulder or by the handles and totally functional.  So surprised I am pleased with it.  It is time I have something different!  It certainly isn't a typical Mulberry but I still like it.


I just love the color combination of cobalt blue and... is it oxblood? It looks simply stunning! Carry it in good health!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I just love the color combination of cobalt blue and... is it oxblood? It looks simply stunning! Carry it in good health!



Thanks Elaine, I sent a picture to my daughter but she was so busy at the hospital I didn't get to speak with her until tonight. She said, "very interesting." I laughed because I understand it is one of those things you either like or can't tolerate. The color is actually a beautiful burgundy color and it will go with most of my clothes. I won't carry it a lot but it will be good for errands and trips. Who knows? Plus when I am doing consultations it will carry all my records so it will be worth while.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine, I sent a picture to my daughter but she was so busy at the hospital I didn't get to speak with her until tonight. She said, "very interesting." I laughed because I understand it is one of those things you either like or can't tolerate. The color is actually a beautiful burgundy color and it will go with most of my clothes. I won't carry it a lot but it will be good for errands and trips. Who knows? Plus when I am doing consultations it will carry all my records so it will be worth while.


Yes, it does look like it would be perfect for work. Even if you just use it for that purpose, it's well worth it!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> The outside leather is goat with a print on it and it has a finish when treated can deal with bad weather. The inside is nappa leather with a soft leather compartment attached to the back wall of the bag. The leather purse on the outside can be moved into the inside or totally removed. The thing that struck me is the ingenuity of the bag. The rings you see can open and it is easy to remove the handles or the straps if you only want to carry it one way. The purse can be removed the same way. The back of the bag has a nice zipper compartment so it is truly an excellent bag for function.
> 
> The outside purse can hold anything from phone to keys. However, I will use it primarily for mass transit passes so they can be easily retrieved.
> My SA chose it for its lighter weight and she frankly told me I could use something different and fun which is easy to carry. Plus it is one of her favorite bags. The height of the bag is an adjustment but it fits close to the body with a low profile which surprised me. Hope this answers everything. If you look at the film on the Maple it is easy to see how easy it is to use.



Thank you for this detailed response, Izzy; there's only so much you can glean from the website and a "real" review is so much better!
It sounds a really versatile and well thought-out bag, and certainly sounds as though it will be great for your work! 
It goes to show that it's worth opening your mind to the new styles! [emoji6]


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for this detailed response, Izzy; there's only so much you can glean from the website and a "real" review is so much better!
> It sounds a really versatile and well thought-out bag, and certainly sounds as though it will be great for your work!
> It goes to show that it's worth opening your mind to the new styles! [emoji6]


I am going to have to be honest and say I am shocked I like this bag. I cringed when she told me what she chose but I was committed since it was my idea for her to choose. You are so right, opening my mind has allowed me to have something for fun which is also functional.


----------



## ElainePG

Looking for some help. The rains are starting here in Northern California, and a super-wet winter is predicted. Which bag is better in sloppy weather: my Alexa in Wrinkled Calf, or my Bays D-Z in Shiny Goat? Both have been treated with Collonil spray.


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Looking for some help. The rains are starting here in Northern California, and a super-wet winter is predicted. Which bag is better in sloppy weather: my Alexa in Wrinkled Calf, or my Bays D-Z in Shiny Goat? Both have been treated with Collonil spray.
> View attachment 3505947
> View attachment 3505949



Glossy goat all the way for me, watch the drops roll off - having said that, not sure about the open top  [emoji51]

both beautiful bags Elaine [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Glossy goat all the way for me, watch the drops roll off - having said that, not sure about the open top  [emoji51]
> 
> both beautiful bags Elaine [emoji7]


Thank you, Lou! Good to know that water beads off the shiny goat. 
I know what you mean about the open top, but I never put anything important in there... just a fan, some tissues, my Toddy cloth for cleaning my glasses, and so on. So if they get a few sprinkles of rain, no harm done. Everything that matters goes in the zippered sections.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Looking for some help. The rains are starting here in Northern California, and a super-wet winter is predicted. Which bag is better in sloppy weather: my Alexa in Wrinkled Calf, or my Bays D-Z in Shiny Goat? Both have been treated with Collonil spray.
> View attachment 3505947
> View attachment 3505949



Elaine, I think I would use the DZ because I don't think the other would do well in the rain. I do so like the color of your bag, a beautiful neutral. Have you thought of using your guitar strap with it?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I think I would use the DZ because I don't think the other would do well in the rain. I do so like the color of your bag, a beautiful neutral. *Have you thought of using your guitar strap with it?*


I hadn't thought of that, Izzy... can't remember if the leather strap comes off the small D-Z. I think it might be permanently attached. I don't have a high-end guitar strap, just an inexpensive canvas one from Mautto. If I had one of the Valentino ones (I'm pretty sure @remainsilly has one of these!), I'd for sure give it a try!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't thought of that, Izzy... can't remember if the leather strap comes off the small D-Z. I think it might be permanently attached. I don't have a high-end guitar strap, just an inexpensive canvas one from Mautto. If I had one of the Valentino ones (I'm pretty sure @remainsilly has one of these!), I'd for sure give it a try!


I noticed LV has some nice straps not nearly as expensive as Valentino but it looks as if they are really intended for LV bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I noticed LV has some nice straps not nearly as expensive as Valentino but it looks as if they are really intended for LV bags.


And Rebecca Minkoff has some very nice straps, too, but they are 47" long (quite long for me!) and are not adjustable.


----------



## tracy jenkins

Morning all,
It's taken me hrs to work out how I speak to any one so I hope someone is out there lol.
Need some help the name of a mulberry bag if possible.
I apologise if this is not how your supposed to do this but for the life of me I don't know how this all works
Regards
Plus it says I have made 27 post i can assure you that's not me.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> If I had one of the Valentino ones (I'm pretty sure @remainsilly has one of these!), I'd for sure give it a try!


Hey, Elaine.
Wandering a maze of international airports--sorry for delay.
Yes, have valentino animales fantastici guitar strap:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-bays-valentino-strap-leather-aviators-jpg.3472477/
Feels great with my oak dz bays But,imo, colors compliment my oxblood/red bags better. 
Trick is to match colors in strap design to bags. And your own style. Then all good.￼￼

Hope helps.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hey, Elaine.
> Wandering a maze of international airports--sorry for delay.
> Yes, have valentino animales fantastici guitar strap:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-bays-valentino-strap-leather-aviators-jpg.3472477/
> Feels great with my oak dz bays But,imo, colors compliment my oxblood/red bags better.
> Trick is to match colors in strap design to bags. And your own style. Then all good.￼￼
> 
> Hope helps.


Thank you, rs, and safe travels!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Hey, Elaine.
> Wandering a maze of international airports--sorry for delay.
> Yes, have valentino animales fantastici guitar strap:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-bays-valentino-strap-leather-aviators-jpg.3472477/
> Feels great with my oak dz bays But,imo, colors compliment my oxblood/red bags better.
> Trick is to match colors in strap design to bags. And your own style. Then all good.￼￼
> 
> Hope helps.



Welcome back...... we've missed you!


----------



## Louliu71

tracy jenkins said:


> Morning all,
> It's taken me hrs to work out how I speak to any one so I hope someone is out there lol.
> Need some help the name of a mulberry bag if possible.
> I apologise if this is not how your supposed to do this but for the life of me I don't know how this all works
> Regards
> Plus it says I have made 27 post i can assure you that's not me.



Hi and welcome, there is a thread for identifying and another thread for authenticating, I can't help sorry as I don't recognise it


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome back...... we've missed you!


Thanks￼
Was fab trip. But long time away.

Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
Was happy to have me home again.￼

My 1st experience with this brand.
But quite lovely scarves:
Owl in the city, navy
Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
(predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)





Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.


Love aspinal have you seen the robin scarf think it comes in 4 colour ways very cute


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Love aspinal have you seen the robin scarf think it comes in 4 colour ways very cute


Ludmilla got the lovely robin scarf--in teal.
Soooo beautiful. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/aspinal-of-london.858960/page-7


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.



Your new scarves are fabulous. I [emoji173]️ the owl. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.


Love the birds and butterflies, rs! Is that a *snowy owl* I see on the first scarf? Be still, my beating heart!!!


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.


Have missed you remains, welcome 'home' to the forum  . Nice pressies to come back to, beautiful colours.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for scarf love & support, all￼


ElainePG said:


> Is that a *snowy owl* I see on the first scarf? Be still, my beating heart!!!


 Thanks.
Unsure. Are 2 owls(same type) in design.
Quite nice birds, with shading/tones--as watercolor painting.
Here is full scarf photo, from aspinal website:
https://assets2.aspinal-cdn.com/images/full/293960-051-1788-170900001.jpg


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for scarf love & support, all￼
> Thanks.
> Unsure. Are 2 owls(same type) in design.
> Quite nice birds, with shading/tones--as watercolor painting.
> Here is full scarf photo, from aspinal website:
> https://assets2.aspinal-cdn.com/images/full/293960-051-1788-170900001.jpg


Yup, those are definitely snowy owls! Thanks for the link. Interesting that the design shows one flying over a marsh, the other flying over a cityscape. I didn't know they were "metropolitan" dwellers! I've only ever seen them in the wild.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Yup, those are definitely snowy owls! Thanks for the link. Interesting that the design shows one flying over a marsh, the other flying over a cityscape. I didn't know they were "metropolitan" dwellers! I've only ever seen them in the wild.


Maybe not snowies, but seems London does have owls:
http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...al-hoot-after-dark-say-twitchers-2304071.html
Awesome


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Maybe not snowies, but seems London does have owls:
> http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...al-hoot-after-dark-say-twitchers-2304071.html
> Awesome


Terrific article, *remainsilly*, thank you! I love that in the U.K., bird-watchers are called "twitchers." Such a good name for us!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.



You have a wonderful man! Glad you are back safely and lovely pieces to add to your collection - for my 25 years service anniversary, I had the option for a bag, but at the time it was only M I was carrying, however my old boss had an amazing blue nubuck hobo and it was amazing. They do some great SLGs too

If I had found this sooner, I would have grabbed one

https://helenmoore.com/?gclid=CMXW9rm89s8CFYcV0wodT4UITQ#search:query=POPPY


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.


Beautiful scarves!


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Was fab trip. But long time away.
> 
> Returned to surprises, from man in my life.
> Was happy to have me home again.￼
> 
> My 1st experience with this brand.
> But quite lovely scarves:
> Owl in the city, navy
> Oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> (predict tying poppy scarf to poppy red bays handle, come remembrance day, soon)
> View attachment 3508320
> 
> View attachment 3508324
> 
> 
> Nice to check in here again, catch up on reading about everyone's adventures/treasures.



Great to have you back here, rs, and what a wonderful haul to return to!
Those scarves are gorgeous - although I fear for the little mice from that owl, who looks to be in full swoop mode! [emoji85]


----------



## Mayfly285

"Should fishermen be required by law to wear life jackets?" [emoji476]
Well, there's a thought! [emoji848] Another unusual topic on the Jeremy Vine slot on BBC Radio 2. I shall ponder this as I start cooking lunch ...


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful scarves!



What a thoughtful husband! He's a keeper!


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> "Should fishermen be required by law to wear life jackets?" [emoji476]
> Well, there's a thought! [emoji848] Another unusual topic on the Jeremy Vine slot on BBC Radio 2. I shall ponder this as I start cooking lunch ...


Hmm. Interesting.

It's harder to move around, gutting fish & hauling in nets, wearing bulk on the torso.
Most commercial fishermen I see have thick rain oilers.
And tired eyes.
But refuse to wear flotation devices--until they wash overboard. And understand firsthand what happens/human body limits.

Since many places have yet to require helmet wearing for motorcyclists...


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased this long purse from Mulberry and posted the picture. Wasn't totally sure how I would use it. I am working on a project so I will be in a hospital for hours and I wanted something to hold my valuables which I could take with me when leaving the office. I was carrying my Botega Veneta Campana and I found this to be perfect. I have everything I need and very little else in the BV. Love the color for fall. It could hold more than I have in it so this is indeed a versatile addition to my Mulberry things.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this long purse from Mulberry and posted the picture. Wasn't totally sure how I would use it. I am working on a project so I will be in a hospital for hours and I wanted something to hold my valuables which I could take with me when leaving the office. I was carrying my Botega Veneta Campana and I found this to be perfect. I have everything I need and very little else in the BV. Love the color for fall. It could hold more than I have in it so this is indeed a versatile addition to my Mulberry things.


Gorgeous colour, such a pretty purse


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this long purse from Mulberry and posted the picture. Wasn't totally sure how I would use it. I am working on a project so I will be in a hospital for hours and I wanted something to hold my valuables which I could take with me when leaving the office. I was carrying my Botega Veneta Campana and I found this to be perfect. I have everything I need and very little else in the BV. Love the color for fall. It could hold more than I have in it so this is indeed a versatile addition to my Mulberry things.


It's lovely IZZY and a beautiful colour.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this long purse from Mulberry and posted the picture. Wasn't totally sure how I would use it. I am working on a project so I will be in a hospital for hours and I wanted something to hold my valuables which I could take with me when leaving the office. I was carrying my Botega Veneta Campana and I found this to be perfect. I have everything I need and very little else in the BV. Love the color for fall. It could hold more than I have in it so this is indeed a versatile addition to my Mulberry things.


What a sweet, and extremely snazzy, little purse! I love the silver studs. It looks as though it will meet your needs just perfectly.


----------



## Gringach

Hem.. Trying to stay positive with what's happening in the world today.. 
Wishing you all a nice pm..


----------



## Gringach

And sorry, don't wish to initiate any kind of political debate here.. This is the place where I come to ease my mind.. And I really meant it when I wished you all a very nice pm


----------



## remainsilly

Gringach said:


> Hem.. Trying to stay positive with what's happening in the world today..
> Wishing you all a nice pm..


So much goes on, for all of us, daily.
Every country, every life.
You are so kind to send such good wishes.
Thank you￼
---
My kitty has bone cancer, as I posted awhile ago.
Progressing fast. Will be gone soon.
But, after trip to veterinarian for shot, he felt more comfortable. Ate some.
And we all cuddled together, watching evening election/news. Nice.
Yes, that >60lb dog lays across my bathrobed lap on floor. Tragic.￼


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> So much goes on, for all of us, daily.
> Every country, every life.
> You are so kind to send such good wishes.
> Thank you￼
> ---
> My kitty has bone cancer, as I posted awhile ago.
> Progressing fast. Will be gone soon.
> But, after trip to veterinarian for shot, he felt more comfortable. Ate some.
> And we all cuddled together, watching evening election/news. Nice.
> Yes, that >60lb dog lays across my bathrobed lap on floor. Tragic.￼
> View attachment 3516397


You look very cozy, rs, surrounded by love. 
We live in difficult times. The best we can do is to be our best selves, and be kind to one another.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> So much goes on, for all of us, daily.
> Every country, every life.
> You are so kind to send such good wishes.
> Thank you￼
> ---
> My kitty has bone cancer, as I posted awhile ago.
> Progressing fast. Will be gone soon.
> But, after trip to veterinarian for shot, he felt more comfortable. Ate some.
> And we all cuddled together, watching evening election/news. Nice.
> Yes, that >60lb dog lays across my bathrobed lap on floor. Tragic.￼
> View attachment 3516397



Lovely pic. [emoji173]️ So very peaceful.


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> So much goes on, for all of us, daily.
> Every country, every life.
> You are so kind to send such good wishes.
> Thank you￼
> ---
> My kitty has bone cancer, as I posted awhile ago.
> Progressing fast. Will be gone soon.
> But, after trip to veterinarian for shot, he felt more comfortable. Ate some.
> And we all cuddled together, watching evening election/news. Nice.
> Yes, that >60lb dog lays across my bathrobed lap on floor. Tragic.￼
> View attachment 3516397



So sorry for your kitty RemainS..
Hope he is not suffering to much.
Take care


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> So much goes on, for all of us, daily.
> Every country, every life.
> You are so kind to send such good wishes.
> Thank you￼
> ---
> My kitty has bone cancer, as I posted awhile ago.
> Progressing fast. Will be gone soon.
> But, after trip to veterinarian for shot, he felt more comfortable. Ate some.
> And we all cuddled together, watching evening election/news. Nice.
> Yes, that >60lb dog lays across my bathrobed lap on floor. Tragic.￼
> View attachment 3516397



Bless you all, dear rs; I know how hard it is when our furry loved ones become ill and I truly feel for you. Kitty looks warm, peaceful and loved ... [emoji252][emoji179]
Sending you hugs and love xx


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all￼


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, all￼



[emoji8]


----------



## youngster

remainsilly, so sorry about your kitty!


----------



## remainsilly

youngster said:


> remainsilly, so sorry about your kitty!


Thanks.
His latest meds working well.
So same cat insanity. With silly walk & decreased jumping.
Grateful for some cuddly time to say goodbye.


----------



## mulberrymadam

Hi all! The gold tips on my Alexa polished buffalo have started to 'peel'. It's the soft gold hardware. Has anyone else had trouble with this? It's like a film which is peeling off? Any advice gratefully received. Apologies in advance if this is the wrong thread for these kind of questions x


----------



## Louliu71

mulberrymadam said:


> Hi all! The gold tips on my Alexa polished buffalo have started to 'peel'. It's the soft gold hardware. Has anyone else had trouble with this? It's like a film which is peeling off? Any advice gratefully received. Apologies in advance if this is the wrong thread for these kind of questions x



Any pics?


----------



## mulberrymadam

Louliu71 said:


> Any pics?



It's at the factory shop in Shepton as the postmans lock was peeling quite badly so I'm getting that replaced. They could replace the tips for £30 plus vat but I thought it's such a minor part (and it wasn't to the same extent as the lock) I wouldn't worry too much about them. Just wondering if anyone has had any luck buffing up the hardware.


----------



## NY2005

Ladies, John Lewis are price matching selfridges 20% discount ! There's plenty of stuff on line


----------



## MiniMabel

NY2005 said:


> Ladies, John Lewis are price matching selfridges 20% discount ! There's plenty of stuff on line



Thanks for this......hopefully, there'll be a good buy or three for someone!


----------



## LW81

Hey ladies, which do you think is the nicer looking bag, the regular Lilly in oxblood nvt or oxblood printed leather? 

Was thinking of getting one but can't decide which. How does the leather wear on them is one better than the other? Does anyone know if there are any discounts on these at the moment or do you think they may discount at Xmas? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Louliu71

LW81 said:


> Hey ladies, which do you think is the nicer looking bag, the regular Lilly in oxblood nvt or oxblood printed leather?
> 
> Was thinking of getting one but can't decide which. How does the leather wear on them is one better than the other? Does anyone know if there are any discounts on these at the moment or do you think they may discount at Xmas?
> 
> Thanks in advance



 I have the former, but really wanted the latter, I decided not to as there had been some reviews of the leather being hit and miss and in some instances a white/lighter shade of leather showing through 

Looking at the US sale, they don't appear to be included

I would love this in the mini version or small Jamie


----------



## Skater

Hello ladies! 

It's a few months since I've been on here - just a crazy year - so I thought I'd stop by. Nice to see so many familiar names!

Remainsilly, so sorry to hear about your cat  

I have made a few changes to my collection whilst I've been away, so will post some pics soon...


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> It's a few months since I've been on here - just a crazy year - so I thought I'd stop by. Nice to see so many familiar names!
> 
> Remainsilly, so sorry to hear about your cat
> 
> I have made a few changes to my collection whilst I've been away, so will post some pics soon...



Good to see you back!!

Maybe we should have a thread if there isn't already one to those bags we have loved/lusted/regretted and moved on


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Good to see you back!!
> 
> Maybe we should have a thread if there isn't already one to those bags we have loved/lusted/regretted and moved on



Good Idea  !!
I would have things to say hahaha!


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> It's a few months since I've been on here - just a crazy year - so I thought I'd stop by. Nice to see so many familiar names!
> 
> Remainsilly, so sorry to hear about your cat
> 
> I have made a few changes to my collection whilst I've been away, so will post some pics soon...



Hi Skater!
Good to hear from you 
Yes please post a pic


----------



## Skater

It would take me hours to tell you about all my moves - I have chopped and changed a lot!!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> It would take me hours to tell you about all my moves - I have chopped and changed a lot!!



Lol, you won't be alone my dear[emoji51]


----------



## Skater

Haha!

Have just posted my three new arrivals in a separate thread...


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> It's a few months since I've been on here - just a crazy year - so I thought I'd stop by. Nice to see so many familiar names!
> 
> Remainsilly, so sorry to hear about your cat
> 
> I have made a few changes to my collection whilst I've been away, so will post some pics soon...



Hi Skater, nice to see you back on here. Already had a sneaky look on your Del Rey. [emoji6] Very very pretty!


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Skater, nice to see you back on here. Already had a sneaky look on your Del Rey. [emoji6] Very very pretty!



Lovely to see plenty of familiar names here! And thank you [emoji3] - the SDR is one of my all time favourites, and I decided I had to have one in oak... but only with brass hardware, which took me a while to find...


----------



## Jags

Just ordered a card holder from them in crocodile patent with hot stamped initials so it should be a good test of quality. I made a mistake while purchasing putting the wrong email address in so called up their customer services,quick to reach(unlike Gucci who are unreachable), so polite, easy to understand, helpful (unlike LV who can't do anything from the CS phone line and all round great! Can't wait! Just wanted to say how good the customer service is.


----------



## NY2005

Jags said:


> Just ordered a card holder from them in crocodile patent with hot stamped initials so it should be a good test of quality. I made a mistake while purchasing putting the wrong email address in so called up their customer services,quick to reach(unlike Gucci who are unreachable), so polite, easy to understand, helpful (unlike LV who can't do anything from the CS phone line and all round great! Can't wait! Just wanted to say how good the customer service is.


That's good to hear. Please show us when it arrives


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hey skater! Sounds like you've been a busy lady!!


----------



## morgan20

Good morning ladies I haven't been on this chat in years...so long I don't recognise any names anymore! I don't have any Mulberries at the moment but hoping to rekindle my love once I find a very rich old dying man! [emoji2]. Anyway enjoy your Saturday


----------



## elvisfan4life

morgan20 said:


> Good morning ladies I haven't been on this chat in years...so long I don't recognise any names anymore! I don't have any Mulberries at the moment but hoping to rekindle my love once I find a very rich old dying man! [emoji2]. Anyway enjoy your Saturday


You do -you know me!!! Great to see you here.  Sadly not many of the old fun crowd here any more you are right- i stay away now as its not so much fun - glad to know you are healthy and happy -bags dont matter!!!


----------



## bearydown

elvisfan4life said:


> You do -you know me!!! Great to see you here.  Sadly not many of the old fun crowd here any more you are right- i stay away now as its not so much fun - glad to know you are healthy and happy -bags dont matter!!!


Hi Elvis,  hope you and family are all well!  Best regards !


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hello my lovely!!! Its wonderful to hear from you..this has been a really really hard year esp the last few months family and health wise tbh. I hope you are your are well and you have a fabulous Christmas - wish i was there xxx


----------



## morgan20

elvisfan4life said:


> You do -you know me!!! Great to see you here.  Sadly not many of the old fun crowd here any more you are right- i stay away now as its not so much fun - glad to know you are healthy and happy -bags dont matter!!!



'Waves' Elvis how are you? I am mostly now in the celebrity and the playground thread! I am so looking forward to Christmas....I have had a rough 20 months, been better the last four months.  I was in HOF today and skipped past the Mulberry section...there are a few bags I like, but I cannot justify spending nearly a grand on a bag! I am more into DKNY and Coccinelle at the moment.


----------



## morgan20

Also sorry to hear about your health. I do remember you having health issues in the past


----------



## MissDee

Hi elvisfan4life,

I don't know if you will remember me but I'm a mulberry old girl. Love me many of us I'm been back and forth to the forum as well as finding other bags over the years. 

It's nice to be back and see some old faces

MissDee


----------



## DUNDIS

When does the online sale start for Europe?


----------



## MiniMabel

DUNDIS said:


> When does the online sale start for Europe?




I think it already has started...........

http://www.mulberry.com/ch/shop/sale-preview


----------



## DUNDIS

MiniMabel said:


> I think it already has started...........
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/ch/shop/sale-preview


This is only for Switzerland apparently


----------



## elvisfan4life

Merry Christmas everyone hope you get all you want. And remembering our darling Molly xxx


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Merry Christmas everyone hope you get all you want. And remembering our darling Molly xxx



I totally echo this, dear elvis. Remembering our lovely Molly and thinking of her family xx [emoji253]


----------



## Slowhand

Happy Christmas everyone . Yes , thinking of Molly & her family and all the other ladies who who are missing some one special in their lives for whatever reason


----------



## MiniMabel

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## NY2005

Have a lovely few days everyone, enjoy your Christmas and new year and I hope you all get something lovely


----------



## Ludmilla

Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## Pessie

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Louliu71

Yes, Merry Christmas lovelies [emoji319] definitely no [emoji300]️ in Blighty ..... a scorching 14 degrees!!! Surely must be the warmest Christmas ever here! [emoji274]


----------



## Betty Kay

Merry Christmas to all dear forum members and their beloved!


----------



## Trixiegal

elvisfan4life said:


> Merry Christmas everyone hope you get all you want. And remembering our darling Molly xxx



Don't post very much these days as my Mum is not so well but its good to see you Elvis and I wish you and everyone else on this forum a Happy Christmas and a peaceful New Year.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Merry Christmas to you all. It has been quieter here and I don't post as often as I used to since my job is busier. But I still think the mulberry forum is the best! And a few minutes spent here at the end of a stressful day always cheers me up!


----------



## Sunfeather

Merry Christmas! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## elvisfan4life

MissDee said:


> Hi elvisfan4life,
> 
> I don't know if you will remember me but I'm a mulberry old girl. Love me many of us I'm been back and forth to the forum as well as finding other bags over the years.
> 
> It's nice to be back and see some old faces
> 
> MissDee


Lovely to see you i have completely lost all my love for 'Mulberry i think all the JC bags look cheap and nasty are overpriced and just not for me still love all my oldies though xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Trixiegal said:


> Don't post very much these days as my Mum is not so well but its good to see you Elvis and I wish you and everyone else on this forum a Happy Christmas and a peaceful New Year.


Sorry to hear that i am in the same boat so sending you  mega hugs - hold her tight and cherish every second Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Trixiegal

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to hear that i am in the same boat so sending you  mega hugs - hold her tight and cherish every second Merry Christmas xx



Thank you Elvis and I'm sorry to hear that about your Mum too. Christmas love and hugs to you as well. Take care xx


----------



## Slowhand

God Bless George Michael . RIP x


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> God Bless George Michael . RIP x



Goodness me! [emoji47] I didn't know until I saw your post, Slowhand. RIP indeed; he (and Wham!) were a huge part of my teens. This has been some year for losing musical talent ... [emoji53]


----------



## Louliu71

My OH just woke me (no pun intended - now cant get wake me up before you go-go out of my head) he'd had a text from DD as she is out saying he'd died. Sad!

We were listening to some program on top Christmas songs yesterday afternoon, and we we were saying wouldn't it be great if Wham made a comeback. I understand he was writing an album, wonder if he managed to record any.


----------



## Pessie

I caught the news headlines just before I went to bed last night, and the news had just broken. Had a cry, it's so sad, he was very young


----------



## NY2005

My musical hero, saw him many times in concert. I think there were many demons and addictions along the way, a troubled soul which is where the amazing songwriting came from. RIP dear man, I'm truly saddened by this news.


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I caught the news headlines just before I went to bed last night, and the news had just broken. Had a cry, it's so sad, he was very young





NY2005 said:


> My musical hero, saw him many times in concert. I think there were many demons and addictions along the way, a troubled soul which is where the amazing songwriting came from. RIP dear man, I'm truly saddened by this news.



So sad, hopefully he will find some peace now. Amazing talent and the centre of many schoolgirl (probably many mums too) crushes


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> God Bless George Michael . RIP x


Shocking isnt it just awful wish the press and media would let him rest in peace now xx


----------



## qtyuki

My sister thought someone was joking on her fb when she scrolled through her feed and someone mentioned about George Michael's death. I quickly checked BBC news and it was true, so sad.

Anyway.. hope everyone has been having a great Christmas break so far whether they are celebrating or not! I haven't been on the forums for a long time now, especially since I stopped buying Mulberry and started dabbling with other brands. My handbag collection (everything, not just Mulberry) has changed so much and I've completely downsized, selling anything I didn't really use.  Now I own just one Mulberry 

One regret was selling my black Lily with silver hardware, which is why I've been looking at Mulberry again.

At first I didn't like the new Bays but the more I look at them the more I'm drawn to them...

So nice to still see some familiar faces around!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Belated holiday greetings to everyone. I hope Christmas brought happiness to all...


----------



## LW81

I was chatting with one of the sales assistants in selfridges the other day, while contemplating one of the newer bays. Apparently they've had lots of dissapointed customers, the bags are creasing heavily, the leather becoming crinkly loose and loosing the textured print on the flap near the handles. She seemed to know a lot about leather and advised to stick with the old style leathers.  Safe to say I now won't be investing in the new style I looked at.


----------



## NY2005

LW81 said:


> I was chatting with one of the sales assistants in selfridges the other day, while contemplating one of the newer bays. Apparently they've had lots of dissapointed customers, the bags are creasing heavily, the leather becoming crinkly loose and loosing the textured print on the flap near the handles. She seemed to know a lot about leather and advised to stick with the old style leathers.  Safe to say I now won't be investing in the new style I looked at.



Oooh that's interesting and disappointing. Did they mention any style in particular they were have issues with?


----------



## LW81

NY2005 said:


> Oooh that's interesting and disappointing. Did they mention any style in particular they were have issues with?


The new small Bayswater satchel  and the new standard size Bayswater.


----------



## Eternell

You think it's better quality on the ones made in England? Think the ones you mentions are not made in England? (I can be wrong  )


----------



## Izzy48

Eternell said:


> You think it's better quality on the ones made in England? Think the ones you mentions are not made in England? (I can be wrong  )



I have a small Bayswater satchel which is just a few months old, perhaps four. It is one of JC''s new styles but not the zippered one.  SO far so good and the leather is beautiful inside as well as the lining which is a wonderful suede. In addition, it is made in England. as I thought all Bayswater bags were made in England.


----------



## LW81

Eternell said:


> You think it's better quality on the ones made in England? Think the ones you mentions are not made in England? (I can be wrong  )


Hi, I don't know. I was just looking at the new style Bayswater and and small Bayswater and she was telling me about some faults that she was hearing about. I guess it depends how a person looks after the bag though as well.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LW81 said:


> Hi, I don't know. I was just looking at the new style Bayswater and and small Bayswater and she was telling me about some faults that she was hearing about. I guess it depends how a person looks after the bag though as well.


It was information that she heard of though. Not what she's seen. Can be abit like chinese whispers


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year, lovelies!


----------



## Sunfeather

Happy New Year! [emoji173]


----------



## Louliu71

Happy New Year lovelies!


----------



## Pessie

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## NY2005

Happy new year to all. Hope you all had a great Christmas and new year. Anyone made any drastic resolutions?


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year everyone!!!! Hope 2017 will bring peace and fun and many lovely bags to all!


----------



## Gringach

I couldn't write so much these days as I just had too much going around!!
But I saw some great great reveals, wow!
Happy New Year everyone, hope this new year will bring you all lots of joy (and bags hahaha)!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3562656
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx



Hey panda , good to 'see' you. Happy new year, great addition to your mulberry family.


----------



## qtyuki

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3562656
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx



Happy New Year to you too!

Such a stunning bag and lovely colour! I'm not a fan of gold hardware too but I think it definitely suits this colour.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3562656
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx



Just gorgeous, dear panda! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Belated Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies! [emoji898][emoji312][emoji256]


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3562656
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx



Hey great to see you and that you still have room for another M!

Hny2 too! Let's hope 2017 is kind to us all [emoji847]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Belated Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies! [emoji898][emoji312][emoji256]



U2 Mayfly


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good afternoon ladies, I hope you have all had a good Christmas and New Years :hug: 
So much has happened since I was last on here, the extension is slowly progressing. The building work restarts next week, hopefully it will be finished by this summer.


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Merry Christmas everyone hope you get all you want. And remembering our darling Molly xxx



 
I do miss our darling Molly


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have a bad dose of the cold and am miserable, so I cheered myself up today by ordering the petrol blue Daria hobo on LMW. I should have it by the end of this week. Daria was the bag that got me interested in Mulberry, so I'm delighted, I had wanted the petrol Daria when it was released but at the time didn't get my self one. It's supposedly in excellent condition with only minor scuffs, tbh I quite like a bag that has already been broken in for me


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a bad dose of the cold and am miserable, so I cheered myself up today by ordering the petrol blue Daria hobo on LMW. I should have it by the end of this week. Daria was the bag that got me interested in Mulberry, so I'm delighted, I had wanted the petrol Daria when it was released but at the time didn't get my self one. It's supposedly in excellent condition with only minor scuffs, tbh I quite like a bag that has already been broken in for me


Happy New Year lovely i have just bought tickets for thr Irish open maybe we can meet up?


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> Happy New Year lovely i have just bought tickets for thr Irish open maybe we can meet up?



Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3562656
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..... panda reporting for duty. Snuk in a cheeky birthday/christmas present from OH yesterday before the big bells chimed. Fell in love with this even though I can't stand the gold hardware (normally) and I don't like microfibre (normally). Once OH has stopped laughing at me this came home with me.... happy new year to you all xx


Hi Panda! So nice to see you.  Lovely new bag. Great Christmas present and perfect pop of colour for those grey winter days. Happy new year.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Thanks for the kind words. Hoping 2017 is better year for us all. Xx


----------



## Slowhand

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a bad dose of the cold and am miserable, so I cheered myself up today by ordering the petrol blue Daria hobo on LMW. I should have it by the end of this week. Daria was the bag that got me interested in Mulberry, so I'm delighted, I had wanted the petrol Daria when it was released but at the time didn't get my self one. It's supposedly in excellent condition with only minor scuffs, tbh I quite like a bag that has already been broken in for me


Ooh you won't be disappointed . LMW items are always better than described , and petrol is such a lovely colour . 
Hope your cold is over soon .


----------



## Indiana

wee drop o bush said:


> I have a bad dose of the cold and am miserable, so I cheered myself up today by ordering the petrol blue Daria hobo on LMW. I should have it by the end of this week. Daria was the bag that got me interested in Mulberry, so I'm delighted, I had wanted the petrol Daria when it was released but at the time didn't get my self one. It's supposedly in excellent condition with only minor scuffs, tbh I quite like a bag that has already been broken in for me



Ooh I'm so glad that beauty has gone to a TPF'er!  I've admired it from afar for so long!  I'm sure you'll love it, Wee Drop.  That gunmetal hardware is gorgeous and the Daria leather is bombproof.. looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you ladies :hug:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I am so miserable with this damnable cold, everything hurts, my eyes and even my scalp, plus it's my time of the month too


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> I am so miserable with this damnable cold, everything hurts, my eyes and even my scalp, plus it's my time of the month too


Oh, wee, I'm so sorry! It sounds just miserable. Crummy to be under the weather in the winter, too, when it's cold out. Can you snuggle up under a warm blanket with a heating pad on your tummy?


----------



## wee drop o bush

ElainePG said:


> Oh, wee, I'm so sorry! It sounds just miserable. Crummy to be under the weather in the winter, too, when it's cold out. Can you snuggle up under a warm blanket with a heating pad on your tummy?



I can snuggle with a Heidi Pomeranian, when she stays still long enough


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> I can snuggle with a Heidi Pomeranian, when she stays still long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563887


Ugh, I've had it too, it spoilt Christmas a bit, hope you feel better soon Wee Drop.  You and Heidi look lovely in your cosy jumpers


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you Pessie, that's actually my little sister. She lives abroad and had just arrived on Christmas Eve, Heidi adores her 
Feel better too Pessie, it's a nasty cold virus


----------



## wee drop o bush

My petrol Daria arrived, I'm delighted


----------



## ksuromax

wee drop o bush said:


> My petrol Daria arrived, I'm delighted
> View attachment 3564745


oh, god!!!! she is a stunner!!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you, she will be a wonderful bag to use


----------



## ksuromax

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you, she will be a wonderful bag to use


absolutely! 
mine is oxblood, i love it to bits!


----------



## wee drop o bush

This is her in artificial lighting, sorry for all the photos. I'm obsessed 
I contacted Louise at LMW to say the Daria had arrived and that I was delighted, Louise kindly said that she would tell her previous owner that her Daria had went to a good new home.


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3565128
> 
> This is her in artificial lighting, sorry for all the photos. I'm obsessed
> I contacted Louise at LMW to say the Daria had arrived and that I was delighted, Louise kindly said that she would tell her previous owner that her Daria had went to a good new home.



She's lovely wee drop. I've purchased a few bags from Louise, always been happy with them. Is she loaded up ready to use ?


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3565128
> 
> This is her in artificial lighting, sorry for all the photos. I'm obsessed
> I contacted Louise at LMW to say the Daria had arrived and that I was delighted, Louise kindly said that she would tell her previous owner that her Daria had went to a good new home.



Great buy - I found the love again for mine and have been using her for work until today


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3565128
> 
> This is her in artificial lighting, sorry for all the photos. I'm obsessed
> I contacted Louise at LMW to say the Daria had arrived and that I was delighted, Louise kindly said that she would tell her previous owner that her Daria had went to a good new home.


It's a gorgeous bag, I always love to see pictures 


NY2005 said:


> She's lovely wee drop. I've purchased a few bags from Louise, always been happy with them. Is she loaded up ready to use ?


Me too - I've bought some of my favourite pre-loved bags from Louise, and keepers in my collection too.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
She's ready to use yes, I need a larger cosmetics case, there's ample room now to fit one.


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> My petrol Daria arrived, I'm delighted
> View attachment 3564745


Wow! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I was wondering if there is a clubhouse for the Harriet.


----------



## GoStanford

I've not been checking up on the Mulberry forum for weeks now.  I'm located in the United States and just noticed that new Mulberry designs (i.e., not classic Bayswater and such) are now available for pre-order through the Nordstrom department store website.  I've always liked Nordstrom for their customer service and nice selection - this would be great to have Mulberry available through them.  Has this already been discussed here?  Sorry if I'm late on this news!


----------



## Louliu71

GoStanford said:


> I've not been checking up on the Mulberry forum for weeks now.  I'm located in the United States and just noticed that new Mulberry designs (i.e., not classic Bayswater and such) are now available for pre-order through the Nordstrom department store website.  I've always liked Nordstrom for their customer service and nice selection - this would be great to have Mulberry available through them.  Has this already been discussed here?  Sorry if I'm late on this news!



Welcome back!

I think we've lost our US ladies and don't think there's been any discussions for purchases in the US.

What do you think of the newer designs?


----------



## Izzy48

GoStanford said:


> I've not been checking up on the Mulberry forum for weeks now.  I'm located in the United States and just noticed that new Mulberry designs (i.e., not classic Bayswater and such) are now available for pre-order through the Nordstrom department store website.  I've always liked Nordstrom for their customer service and nice selection - this would be great to have Mulberry available through them.  Has this already been discussed here?  Sorry if I'm late on this news!



I haven't been on the Forum much lately but so far as I know this hasn't been discussed. I saw some Mulberry at Nordstrom last fall and I was surprised because they have not sold through other retail outlets in the US so far as I know; however, I could easily be wrong. I am a long time Mulberry purchaser and many of my purchases were made in London when I was in England. When Mulberry opened the NYC store on Spring Street I purchased from there for a long time. I prefer to purchase from Mulberry since there isn't a Mulberry retail store in my state so I don't have to pay tax when it is shipped to me. Like you I am fond of shopping at Nordstrom and if not for tax I would not hesitate to purchase Mulberry from them.


----------



## GoStanford

Thanks to both of you for the info.  I'm very happy with my classic designs so I haven't looked closely at the new designs yet.  I'm generally very slow to change my accessories anyway - but I can see that the new designs are growing on many of you, and they appealed to some of you instantly, so never say never!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

I'm still waiting for the new designs to appeal to me........ Maybe I'm just to old and not "Funky" enough for Mulberry these days.


----------



## remainsilly

WaitingToRetire said:


> I'm still waiting for the new designs to appeal to me........ Maybe I'm just to old and not "Funky" enough for Mulberry these days.


I gave up trying to be someone I'm not.
Just to fit a new mulberry bag.
Seriously, wtf is this?!:
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulber...red-midnight-snakeskin-smooth-calf?v=3&w=1462
Oh well. Other brands accept money.￼


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> I gave up trying to be someone I'm not.
> Just to fit a new mulberry bag.
> Seriously, wtf is this?!:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulber...red-midnight-snakeskin-smooth-calf?v=3&w=1462
> Oh well. Other brands accept money.￼



Hahahahaha!! Sorry, but that's just so wrong!!! 

Yes. I'm finding myself being drawn to LV and Coach leathers these days.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> I gave up trying to be someone I'm not.
> Just to fit a new mulberry bag.
> Seriously, wtf is this?!:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulber...red-midnight-snakeskin-smooth-calf?v=3&w=1462
> Oh well. Other brands accept money.￼



You crack me up!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> I gave up trying to be someone I'm not.
> Just to fit a new mulberry bag.
> Seriously, wtf is this?!:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulber...red-midnight-snakeskin-smooth-calf?v=3&w=1462
> Oh well. Other brands accept money.￼




I did hear a SA recently mention that the target market was the "Young professional market" for the new styles. 

Oh well, I've missed the "Young" boat!


----------



## remainsilly

WaitingToRetire said:


> I did hear a SA recently mention that the target market was the "Young professional market" for the new styles.
> 
> Oh well, I've missed the "Young" boat!


Sigh.
I'm considering which "professions" would embrace psychedelic eel skin, chains & LSD flashback colored handbags no one can open.
Then cringing.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> I'm considering which "professions" would embrace psychedelic eel skin, chains & LSD flashback colored handbags no one can open.
> Then cringing.



Ha!! I just spat coffee all over the place!!  Can you imagine having to put your trust in such a person???


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> I'm considering which "professions" would embrace psychedelic eel skin, chains & LSD flashback colored handbags no one can open.
> Then cringing.


I take it you haven't seen THIS yet: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/family/maple/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Skater said:


> I take it you haven't seen THIS yet: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/family/maple/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets



Oh Dear Lord!!!!!

It looks like the type of bag I'd buy for a little girl!!! 

And the price?!?!?!

Wow!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Looks like many fashion houses hired those young designers who were born in late 70's and early 80's, who saw those disco and post hippies fashion pieces (probably rocked by their Mums and Dads) but were to young to be in that stream themselves, so now they are trying to re-invent the bicycle and have their own share of fun....


----------



## WaitingToRetire

ksuromax said:


> Looks like many fashion houses hired those young designers who were born in late 70's and early 80's, who saw those disco and post hippies fashion pieces (probably rocked by their Mums and Dads) but were to young to be in that stream themselves, so now they are trying to re-invent the bicycle and have their own share of fun....



That sounds as though it's highly likely - so good luck to them.

Although I was too young to appreciate the 70's, I do remember the 80's and all of its polyester / neon / shoulder pad glory, so I'll leave the fashion pieces to the younger generation. 

They do look like fun though!!


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> I take it you haven't seen THIS yet: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/family/maple/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets


Tragically, I have.
Reaction involved Toucan Sam reference:
http://www.kelloggs.ca/content/dam/newton/images/our-brands/Our-Brands_EN_CA/Froot-Loops-710x267.jpg

Why I avoid forum now--just nothing nice to say about new stuff.
Very sad.


----------



## ksuromax

WaitingToRetire said:


> That sounds as though it's highly likely - so good luck to them.
> 
> Although I was too young to appreciate the 70's, I do remember the 80's and all of its polyester / neon / shoulder pad glory, so I'll leave the fashion pieces to the younger generation.
> 
> They do look like fun though!!


Like fun -maybe, like a nice, timeless classic to invest in - definitely no, imho


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Tragically, I have.
> Reaction involved Toucan Sam reference:
> http://www.kelloggs.ca/content/dam/newton/images/our-brands/Our-Brands_EN_CA/Froot-Loops-710x267.jpg
> 
> Why I avoid forum now--just nothing nice to say about new stuff.
> Very sad.



But we still like to see you rock your Mulbabies or have you retired them?


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> But we still like to see you rock your Mulbabies or have you retired them?


Thanks￼
Oh no. Still own & use same ones.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Oh no. Still own & use same ones.



I have diversified a bit myself recently and added 2 more Chloe's, one in its way from Italy at the mo, hope it's ok as never heard of the boutique before but they came up on Lyst...... fingers crossed! [emoji51]

I ate humble pie and have to say a couple of JC designs have appealed to me, but they seem to have a little bit of M DNA still


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> I have diversified a bit myself recently and added 2 more Chloe's, one in its way from Italy at the mo, hope it's ok as never heard of the boutique before but they came up on Lyst...... fingers crossed! [emoji51]
> 
> I ate humble pie and have to say a couple of JC designs have appealed to me, but they seem to have a little bit of M DNA still


I popped into mulb store week or so ago.
To look for black wallet.
Felt too different. Weird. Leathers not for me.
Bought 2 wallets from another brand store.
We all find our crazy path through life's monkey wilderness.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

As long we like it, as it makes us feel good, does it really matter who makes it? 

I've been called a "Bag snob" in my time, but one of my favourite bags is a Bodenschatz!!


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> I have diversified a bit myself recently and added 2 more Chloe's, one in its way from Italy at the mo, hope it's ok as never heard of the boutique before but they came up on Lyst...... fingers crossed! [emoji51]
> 
> I ate humble pie and have to say a couple of JC designs have appealed to me, but they seem to have a little bit of M DNA still



Another Chloe?..................


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Another Chloe?..................



Damn you caught me...... yup [emoji6]

Think it may be a marmite bag for some through...... any ideas?


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Damn you caught me...... yup [emoji6]
> 
> Think it may be a marmite bag for some through...... any ideas?


Drew?


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Damn you caught me...... yup [emoji6]
> 
> Think it may be a marmite bag for some through...... any ideas?


Lexa?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Still besotted with my Daria 
Re: Chloe, I've not bitten the bullet yet, there was a gorgeous one on NPN that really tempted me. It was tan though and I've never owned a brown bag, as it's not a colour I wear. So I couldn't justify buying it


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Drew?





Pessie said:


> Lexa?



Nope [emoji49] you know I love a cross body




Kurtis in black suede and calf leather - I saw one in Selfridges before Christmas and it immediately caught my eye


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3577261
> 
> Still besotted with my Daria
> Re: Chloe, I've not bitten the bullet yet, there was a gorgeous one on NPN that really tempted me. It was tan though and I've never owned a brown bag, as it's not a colour I wear. So I couldn't justify buying it



I'm missing tan/oak too

Lovely Daria!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> I popped into mulb store week or so ago.
> To look for black wallet.
> Felt too different. Weird. Leathers not for me.
> Bought 2 wallets from another brand store.
> We all find our crazy path through life's monkey wilderness.



I was "Considering" a Wallet on Saturday...... to me, the leather felt harder - like a Saffiano leather, rather than a smooshy soft leather. Bit disappointing really. 

Although I quite like the new colour palette. Can't say I'd buy anything new though.


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Nope [emoji49] you know I love a cross body
> 
> View attachment 3577273
> 
> 
> Kurtis in black suede and calf leather - I saw one in Selfridges before Christmas and it immediately caught my eye


This is a new one to me, not seen it before.  I like sound of suede and leather together, looking forward to your pics when you receive it


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3577261
> 
> Still besotted with my Daria
> Re: Chloe, I've not bitten the bullet yet, there was a gorgeous one on NPN that really tempted me. It was tan though and I've never owned a brown bag, as it's not a colour I wear. So I couldn't justify buying it


Loving your chair wee drop


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> This is a new one to me, not seen it before.  I like sound of suede and leather together, looking forward to your pics when you receive it



I liked the leather back, thought it a smart way to prevent running. On its way to Heathrow at the mo [emoji3] the deep purple is lovely, but this was 50% off, I checked today and the price went up again. The mini was my preferred choice, but it would have been rude to pass on such a great deal.


----------



## remainsilly

WaitingToRetire said:


> I was "Considering" a Wallet on Saturday...... to me, the leather felt harder - like a Saffiano leather, rather than a smooshy soft leather. Bit disappointing really.
> 
> Although I quite like the new colour palette. Can't say I'd buy anything new though.


They showed me the new goat & something else.
Totally agree with you. Plasticky.
Bought these 2 instead:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-dogon-rouge-grenat-noir-togo_resized-jpg.3572863/


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Nope [emoji49] you know I love a cross body
> 
> View attachment 3577273
> 
> 
> Kurtis in black suede and calf leather - I saw one in Selfridges before Christmas and it immediately caught my eye


Edgy, yet feminine.
Nice.


----------



## remainsilly

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3577261
> 
> Still besotted with my Daria
> Re: Chloe, I've not bitten the bullet yet, there was a gorgeous one on NPN that really tempted me. It was tan though and I've never owned a brown bag, as it's not a colour I wear. So I couldn't justify buying it


Lovely color & leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Nope [emoji49] you know I love a cross body
> 
> View attachment 3577273
> 
> 
> Kurtis in black suede and calf leather - I saw one in Selfridges before Christmas and it immediately caught my eye


Oh, I love this! Did you send the burgundy bag back?


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> They showed me the new goat & something else.
> Totally agree with you. Plasticky.
> Bought these 2 instead:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-dogon-rouge-grenat-noir-togo_resized-jpg.3572863/



Ooooooh - fabulous!!!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3577261
> 
> Still besotted with my Daria
> Re: Chloe, I've not bitten the bullet yet, there was a gorgeous one on NPN that really tempted me. It was tan though and I've never owned a brown bag, as it's not a colour I wear. So I couldn't justify buying it



I completely agree with you about the Daria! That's beautiful! I have the large Oxblood. It's a fabulous style!!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I love this! Did you send the burgundy bag back?



Nope and thanks! - Hayley is a weekend go to bag and this will be a work bag...... I've had a cull recently (more will go) so don't feel too bad [emoji51] although it's two out so far and 4 in [emoji48]


----------



## Louliu71

Ps I am well and truly on a ban now


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Ps I am well and truly on a ban now


What do you do to avoid window shopping? Anything in particular? I've just knitted myself a super-warm extra-big jumper, and doing thats kept me from shopping the sales too much - aka if I don't see it I can't be tempted


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Nope [emoji49] you know I love a cross body
> 
> View attachment 3577273
> 
> 
> Kurtis in black suede and calf leather - I saw one in Selfridges before Christmas and it immediately caught my eye



It's a great shape and suede and leather is always good together, not sure I'm convinced on the amount of hardwear underneath,but for half price I agree it would be rude not too. You know it will be well made and leather will be lush. You need to change your up are from Lou to Chloe  I look forward to your reveal


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> What do you do to avoid window shopping? Anything in particular? I've just knitted myself a super-warm extra-big jumper, and doing thats kept me from shopping the sales too much - aka if I don't see it I can't be tempted



Avoid this place with a self imposed ban!....... I saw a reveal on the Chloe thread for this one so blame it on that!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> It's a great shape and suede and leather is always good together, not sure I'm convinced on the amount of hardwear underneath,but for half price I agree it would be rude not too. You know it will be well made and leather will be lush. You need to change your up are from Lou to Chloe  I look forward to your reveal



Eek! I know and I did ask the person who revealed it on the Chloe thread for feedback on the hardware, but no response and when it came up for a silly price I thought s@d it, grab it whilst I can. 

I know both the suede and hardware will drive me crazy when they get marks on, but hey ho!

I saw it in the mini and didn't think it was 'too much in your face' - will know for sure when it arrives [emoji51]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Nope and thanks! - Hayley is a weekend go to bag and this will be a work bag...... I've had a cull recently (more will go) so don't feel too bad [emoji51] although it's two out so far and 4 in [emoji48]


Good to know that Hayley is still around... Hm... Your Chloes are going to outnumber Mulbs pretty soon. 

I try to go on a ban/memorandum/whatever, too. Avoiding reveal threads wherever and whenever I can.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Good to know that Hayley is still around... Hm... Your Chloes are going to outnumber Mulbs pretty soon.
> 
> I try to go on a ban/memorandum/whatever, too. Avoiding reveal threads wherever and whenever I can.



Haha...... I have 3 M's that haven't seen the light of day for ages, it's wicked but I can't part with them....... just yet! 

Good job I don't look at any other brands, my head still overrides my heart when it comes to the max I would pay for 1 bag - also my pennies are safe when it comes to shoes!

I saw this pic and just loved the outfit and it's so simple, I live in skinnies out of work and you know I love khaki - so thought this bag would be good to shake it up a bit 




Still in Italy, should be delivered to my office tomorrow [emoji16]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Haha...... I have 3 M's that haven't seen the light of day for ages, it's wicked but I can't part with them....... just yet!
> 
> Good job I don't look at any other brands, my head still overrides my heart when it comes to the max I would pay for 1 bag - also my pennies are safe when it comes to shoes!
> 
> I saw this pic and just loved the outfit and it's so simple, I live in skinnies out of work and you know I love khaki - so thought this bag would be good to shake it up a bit
> 
> View attachment 3577947
> 
> 
> Still in Italy, should be delivered to my office tomorrow [emoji16]



I agree, great outfit. The bag looks great too, can't wait to see it


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> I agree, great outfit. The bag looks great too, can't wait to see it



Left Heathrow early this morning[emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Left Heathrow early this morning[emoji16]


Exciting! Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Tragically, I have.
> Reaction involved Toucan Sam reference:
> http://www.kelloggs.ca/content/dam/newton/images/our-brands/Our-Brands_EN_CA/Froot-Loops-710x267.jpg
> 
> Why I avoid forum now--just nothing nice to say about new stuff.
> Very sad.


Ha, your reference is spot on! 

Please don't avoid the forum though. I always enjoy your posts! Although am a less frequent visitor these days - a combination of being super busy at work and (although I'm not generally backwards with technology) am still finding the new website less easy to navigate via mobile... anyone else, or is it just me?? 

I used to switch to 'full' or 'classic' site mode (whatever it was called) in mobile Safari browser which immediately showed me which threads had new posts that I hadn't read... now it seems I have to figure that out by looking at the dates or going into the threads, and I got frustrated with that. 

Anyway, I still enjoy this forum and it's great to see both familiar and new names


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> I popped into mulb store week or so ago.
> To look for black wallet.
> Felt too different. Weird. Leathers not for me.
> Bought 2 wallets from another brand store.
> We all find our crazy path through life's monkey wilderness.



I popped into TK Maxx for no particular reason last Sunday and found the exact rucksack my friend has been looking to replace after literally 10+ years of use! Hers originally came from Russia, so I was surprised to find it. The make is Jobis(?) and the bag is very well constructed/designed with HUGE pockets inside for Kindle, phone etc - and all for forty quid!
I got her the black and the tan versions and (she blushes) picked up a tan for myself, thinking it will handy for summer hols with the dogs! [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> I popped into TK Maxx for no particular reason last Sunday and found the exact rucksack my friend has been looking to replace after literally 10+ years of use! Hers originally came from Russia, so I was surprised to find it. The make is Jobis(?) and the bag is very well constructed/designed with HUGE pockets inside for Kindle, phone etc - and all for forty quid!
> I got her the black and the tan versions and (she blushes) picked up a tan for myself, thinking it will handy for summer hols with the dogs! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3578560


typical example of "less is more" - great, handy and useful bag!!! no wasted space, no extra hassle with long search and numerous zips... enjoy!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I popped into TK Maxx for no particular reason last Sunday and found the exact rucksack my friend has been looking to replace after literally 10+ years of use! Hers originally came from Russia, so I was surprised to find it. The make is Jobis(?) and the bag is very well constructed/designed with HUGE pockets inside for Kindle, phone etc - and all for forty quid!
> I got her the black and the tan versions and (she blushes) picked up a tan for myself, thinking it will handy for summer hols with the dogs! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3578560



Great finds mayfly. I too am a big TKmaxx fan. I sure friend will be chuffed


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> ... anyone else, or is it just me??


Site is so slow today, has taken me 3 tries to post this.￼
And I refuse to use the app.
Or do facebook-type stuff.
You are not aloneAnd thanks.


Mayfly285 said:


> I popped into TK Maxx for no particular reason last Sunday and found the exact rucksack my friend has been looking to replace after literally 10+ years of use! Hers originally came from Russia, so I was surprised to find it. The make is Jobis(?) and the bag is very well constructed/designed with HUGE pockets inside for Kindle, phone etc - and all for forty quid!
> I got her the black and the tan versions and (she blushes) picked up a tan for myself, thinking it will handy for summer hols with the dogs! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3578560


Nice finds.
I look less sophisticated on dog hikes. With polyester thing, full of towels & water.
Similar to this:
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB18IpG...g-font-b-Backpack-b-font-Stay-Cord-font-b.jpg


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Great finds mayfly. I too am a big TKmaxx fan. I sure friend will be chuffed



She was indeed, NY; positively thrilled when I unearthed my finds in Costa! [emoji477]️


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Mayfly285 said:


> I popped into TK Maxx for no particular reason last Sunday and found the exact rucksack my friend has been looking to replace after literally 10+ years of use! Hers originally came from Russia, so I was surprised to find it. The make is Jobis(?) and the bag is very well constructed/designed with HUGE pockets inside for Kindle, phone etc - and all for forty quid!
> I got her the black and the tan versions and (she blushes) picked up a tan for myself, thinking it will handy for summer hols with the dogs! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3578560




I kind of have a love / hate with TKMaxx. My local store is such a mess!!!! But I invariably end up "Finding" something to bring home!!


----------



## Mayfly285

WaitingToRetire said:


> I kind of have a love / hate with TKMaxx. My local store is such a mess!!!! But I invariably end up "Finding" something to bring home!!



Mine isn't exactly local, but I was dropping off my daughter at a sports training session at 10am on a Sunday, so I sort of oozed into the store as it was on the car park. At that hour, it was immaculate (and empty!) - by the time I returned to collect the bags at 3:30 it was as though a tornado had ripped through it ... Is it so difficult for customers to replace things where they found them? [emoji849]
Oh - and I did indeed "find" something to bring home: a hedgehog lamp! [emoji5]


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Mayfly285 said:


> Mine isn't exactly local, but I was dropping off my daughter at a sports training session at 10am on a Sunday, so I sort of oozed into the store as it was on the car park. At that hour, it was immaculate (and empty!) - by the time I returned to collect the bags at 3:30 it was as though a tornado had ripped through it ... Is it so difficult for customers to replace things where they found them? [emoji849]
> Oh - and I did indeed "find" something to bring home: a hedgehog lamp! [emoji5]



Honestly...... Some people are just soooooo messy!! I refuse to go into one High Street store, for that very reason!!

The worst TKMaxx let-down for me, was when I got really excited on finding a Nina Ricci L'extase gift set. I'd previously only seen it at the airport, so was going to buy it. Until the lady on the cash desk opened it to check it - it was half empty!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Mine isn't exactly local, but I was dropping off my daughter at a sports training session at 10am on a Sunday, so I sort of oozed into the store as it was on the car park. At that hour, it was immaculate (and empty!) - by the time I returned to collect the bags at 3:30 it was as though a tornado had ripped through it ... Is it so difficult for customers to replace things where they found them? [emoji849]
> Oh - and I did indeed "find" something to bring home: a hedgehog lamp! [emoji5]


I'd love to see the hedgehog lamp.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> I'd love to see the hedgehog lamp.



Here he is! Rather odd, in retrospect, but he should work well in this particular room ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Here he is! Rather odd, in retrospect, but he should work well in this particular room ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580169


I think it is adorable! Thanks for posting.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Mayfly285 said:


> Here he is! Rather odd, in retrospect, but he should work well in this particular room ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580169




That's so cute!!!!

It would look lovely in our study!! 

Another reason for a visit............


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Here he is! Rather odd, in retrospect, but he should work well in this particular room ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580169


Lovely hedgehog lamp.......would be funny to see a squirrel lamp......we would all have to buy one


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Left Heathrow early this morning[emoji16]



Has your new Chloe bag arrived yet Lou?


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Has your new Chloe bag arrived yet Lou?



Hellooo!

It arrived at my office yesterday and knackered when I get home as it's been crazy busy at work.... it's dark when I leave home and dark when I get back.... I didn't get very far with the reveal pics 




I just say I'm really impressed with Stefaniamode.com so far, although haven't been over the bag yet with a fine toothed comb, but as you can see it's well packaged, comes with a tyvek tag. Will of course get it authenticated after all the kerfuffle with that dodgy Tpfer who was swapping fakes with legit bags - I know it was US where it happened but you never know

The hardware isn't as loud as you'd think as it's more like antique brass like the postman's lock used to be before the soft gold was introduced

View attachment 3580536


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Hellooo!
> 
> It arrived at my office yesterday and knackered when I get home as it's been crazy busy at work.... it's dark when I leave home and dark when I get back.... I didn't get very far with the reveal pics
> 
> View attachment 3580524
> 
> 
> I just say I'm really impressed with Stefaniamode.com so far, although haven't been over the bag yet with a fine toothed comb, but as you can see it's well packaged, comes with a tyvek tag. Will of course get it authenticated after all the kerfuffle with that dodgy Tpfer who was swapping fakes with legit bags - I know it was US where it happened but you never know
> 
> The hardware isn't as loud as you'd think as it's more like antique brass like the postman's lock used to be before the soft gold was introduced



Never heard of stefaniamode , it's very nicely packaged. Would,love to see some pics when up get a minute over the weekend


----------



## Louliu71

Proper pics tomoz and will post on non M purchases thread as this was all I managed to take before I had to rush out this morning and it was dark so not ideal


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Never heard of stefaniamode , it's very nicely packaged. Would,love to see some pics when up get a minute over the weekend



I hadn't either, but googled the bag via 'shopping' option and they popped up as the cheapest , I got 50% off!


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Proper pics tomoz and will post on non M purchases thread as this was all I managed to take before I had to rush out this morning and it was dark so not ideal
> 
> View attachment 3580542



Looks yum , look forward to more pics


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Lovely hedgehog lamp.......would be funny to see a squirrel lamp......we would all have to buy one


Hehehe. Yes...


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Proper pics tomoz and will post on non M purchases thread as this was all I managed to take before I had to rush out this morning and it was dark so not ideal
> 
> View attachment 3580542


Looks great so far, Lou. And you got a great deal for her. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Looks yum , look forward to more pics





Ludmilla said:


> Looks great so far, Lou. And you got a great deal for her. Looking forward to more pics.



Thanks posted on the non M purchases thread , some extra pics on the Chloe thread too [emoji7]


----------



## coolmelondew

i just saw the upcoming summer collection on mulberry's website and i must say - the collection is to die for! now I can't decide what to get - the Cherwell Square in white, small zipped bay or small new bayswater


----------



## Mayfly285

"The average woman owns 7 handbags." That neatly launches yours truly into the stratosphere of "well-beyond average"! [emoji573][emoji6] xx


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> "The average woman owns 7 handbags." That neatly launches yours truly into the stratosphere of "well-beyond average"! [emoji573][emoji6] xx


Willing to bet the average woman doesn't possess a hedgehog lamp either Mayfly  so keep up the good work


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> "The average woman owns 7 handbags." That neatly launches yours truly into the stratosphere of "well-beyond average"! [emoji573][emoji6] xx


I well remember the days when I owned two: a daytime bag and an evening clutch. Then I joined tPF!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> "The average woman owns 7 handbags." That neatly launches yours truly into the stratosphere of "well-beyond average"! [emoji573][emoji6] xx


I like being "well-beyond average"!


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> "The average woman owns 7 handbags." That neatly launches yours truly into the stratosphere of "well-beyond average"! [emoji573][emoji6] xx


Are there any places left??? Book one for me, please!!


----------



## Louliu71

5th amendment [emoji86][emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## ksuromax

I posted the other day that i'd be using my LE oak Alexa soon, so i've swapped for tomorrow, can't be any more happy to have her in my closet! Such a great bag!! Why did they discontinue it?....


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I well remember the days when I owned two: a daytime bag and an evening clutch. Then I joined tPF!



I blame TPF for all my transgressions - I never intended to own so many bags


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> I blame TPF for all my transgressions



Lol, you've been MIA..... have you got some more confessions?


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, you've been MIA..... have you got some more confessions?



I know, I have missed this forum but have just been stupidly busy!

Erm... maybe? Will have to think back... actually have done more selling than buying recently - but I'm not sure I have confessed my electric blue Lily (with gunmetal hardware) and did I share an aubergine Bays pic?! Yes, some of you will remember that I swore off the Bays for good a while ago, having tried lots and never used them - but I just had to own the aubergine one!!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> I know, I have missed this forum but have just been stupidly busy!
> 
> Erm... maybe? Will have to think back... actually have done more selling than buying recently - but I'm not sure I have confessed my electric blue Lily (with gunmetal hardware) and did I share an aubergine Bays pic?! Yes, some of you will remember that I swore off the Bays for good a while ago, having tried lots and never used them - but I just had to own the aubergine one!!


A blue Lily with *gunmetal* hardware??? WOW! No, I don't remember seeing a picture of that little cutie... but it sounds fabulous!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> A blue Lily with *gunmetal* hardware??? WOW! No, I don't remember seeing a picture of that little cutie... but it sounds fabulous!



I guess this is a new reveal then! Will try to post a pic later this week - can't get the app to behave at the moment


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> I know, I have missed this forum but have just been stupidly busy!
> 
> Erm... maybe? Will have to think back... actually have done more selling than buying recently - but I'm not sure I have confessed my electric blue Lily (with gunmetal hardware) and did I share an aubergine Bays pic?! Yes, some of you will remember that I swore off the Bays for good a while ago, having tried lots and never used them - but I just had to own the aubergine one!!


I remember your aubergine Bays! We talked about having a Lazy Bays sitting around (I'd love to add an oxblood one, but I have not used oak Bays once )


----------



## Indiana

Not sure if this type of post is allowed but... if anyone sees a Small Del Rey on their travels, could they let me know please?  Getting desperate!  I can only find an Evergreen in the smooth nappa leather and that would be my last resort cos I wayyy prefer goatskin..


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I remember your aubergine Bays! We talked about having a Lazy Bays sitting around (I'd love to add an oxblood one, but I have not used oak Bays once )


It's time that lazy bayswater saw some action  is it too heavy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> It's time that lazy bayswater saw some action  is it too heavy?


I think what really keeps me from using her is the fear that I will not love using her thanks to weight and being a bag without messenger strap. Totally idiotic, I know.  But, I am determined to use her when the weather is less messy.


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> I remember your aubergine Bays! We talked about having a Lazy Bays sitting around (I'd love to add an oxblood one, but I have not used oak Bays once )



You are right! We have lazy Bays twins


----------



## Skater

Indiana said:


> Not sure if this type of post is allowed but... if anyone sees a Small Del Rey on their travels, could they let me know please?  Getting desperate!  I can only find an Evergreen in the smooth nappa leather and that would be my last resort cos I wayyy prefer goatskin..



I totally agree - I briefly owned an oxblood SDR in smooth nappa and it was beautiful, but I was paranoid about scratching that smooth leather - so I moved it on.

The first SDR I owned was grainy print leather, but then I discovered the goat leather version - and nothing else would do! So I bought that, and sold the grainy print one. Still love the goat leather one 

Wow - I must be very fussy!!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> I totally agree - I briefly owned an oxblood SDR in smooth nappa and it was beautiful, but I was paranoid about scratching that smooth leather - so I moved it on.
> 
> The first SDR I owned was grainy print leather, but then I discovered the goat leather version - and nothing else would do! So I bought that, and sold the grainy print one. Still love the goat leather one
> 
> *Wow - I must be very fussy*!!


Not fussy... you just have a highly educated palate, just like wine connoisseurs!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Not fussy... you just have a highly educated palate, just like wine connoisseurs!



This is why I love this forum


----------



## NY2005

Indiana said:


> Not sure if this type of post is allowed but... if anyone sees a Small Del Rey on their travels, could they let me know please?  Getting desperate!  I can only find an Evergreen in the smooth nappa leather and that would be my last resort cos I wayyy prefer goatskin..



Hi,,have just been looking at the new arrivals in the finer things and they have a black Sdr in glossy goat 

http://thefinerthingsaberdeen.com/p...in-black-glossy-goat-with-soft-gold-hardware/


----------



## GoStanford

I'm feeling a little wistful because I just recycled the big magnetic box that my first Bayswater came in.  The box is from Christmas 2013 and I have the empty bag upstairs and I recycled all the paper packing material too, but I kept the To/From card that came inside.  It was the first designer bag I ever got and it was a present, but holding on to the box seemed unnecessary after all this time.  Nothing much to do about it now, as it's crushed into the big blue bin outside.  I know somebody out there understands.


----------



## Indiana

NY2005 said:


> Hi,,have just been looking at the new arrivals in the finer things and they have a black Sdr in glossy goat
> 
> http://thefinerthingsaberdeen.com/p...in-black-glossy-goat-with-soft-gold-hardware/



Off to look!  Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I'm feeling a little wistful because I just recycled the big magnetic box that my first Bayswater came in.  The box is from Christmas 2013 and I have the empty bag upstairs and I recycled all the paper packing material too, but I kept the To/From card that came inside.  It was the first designer bag I ever got and it was a present, but holding on to the box seemed unnecessary after all this time.  Nothing much to do about it now, as it's crushed into the big blue bin outside.  I know somebody out there understands.


i binned a box that my Lily came in, it was not any fancy box, but it was a M box, with a tree on it, had a heavy heart but i thought i better bin it rather keep in cluttering the closet....


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> i binned a box that my Lily came in, it was not any fancy box, but it was a M box, with a tree on it, had a heavy heart but i thought i better bin it rather keep in cluttering the closet....



I totally get you both. The packaging is part of the memory of the purchase that gave you so much pleasure. I have a few boxes but try not to keep much as it takes over and gathers dust! I never keep the carrier bag


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I totally get you both. The packaging is part of the memory of the purchase that gave you so much pleasure. I have a few boxes but try not to keep much as it takes over and gathers dust! I never keep the carrier bag


i have to confess i still have a few of Mulberry and BV shopping paperbags, they unfold flat so i can tuck them in the back of the closet without taking any space.... 
and i still have 2 or 3 smaller M boxes, from my smaller goodies, but i try to 'home recycle' them and keem my small random loose stuff in them...


----------



## GoStanford

Wow, the chat thread has been quiet of late.  I just dropped by to mention, in case CPrincessUK is reading, that I ordered my first Filofax (Lockwood in personal size) and look forward to trying it out!  My system at present includes phone/computer calendar, a ruled notebook to jot down notes and to-do lists and carry folded-up papers, and various sticky notes.  Not very cohesive!


----------



## ksuromax

@Louliu71 
Re your question about BV Toscana, since i'm doing cross comparison with 2+1 Mulbs i guess it's more appropriate to post in Mulbs thread  
i am not a big expert in M colours, but judging by pictures i guess that Tan is different from Oak, and i think none of my 2 is Oak, but i could be wrong. 
So, here there are my 2 brown bags which look very Tan toffee to me (Oak seems to have a lot more red/rust in it) and one oxblood (to give you a better idea on the contrast) compared with BV Toscana, which is also very rich toffee colour and has the same creamy yellow undertone 
i also have Chocolate Brynmore, let me know if it would help you better to understand Toscana, i'll capture them side by side as well. 
Pix taken outside in the morning sunlight, imo the colours show very true to real life


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> @Louliu71
> Re your question about BV Toscana, since i'm doing cross comparison with 2+1 Mulbs i guess it's more appropriate to post in Mulbs thread
> i am not a big expert in M colours, but judging by pictures i guess that Tan is different from Oak, and i think none of my 2 is Oak, but i could be wrong.
> So, here there are my 2 brown bags which look very Tan toffee to me (Oak seems to have a lot more red/rust in it) and one oxblood (to give you a better idea on the contrast) compared with BV Toscana, which is also very rich toffee colour and has the same creamy yellow undertone
> i also have Chocolate Brynmore, let me know if it would help you better to understand Toscana, i'll capture them side by side as well.
> Pix taken outside in the morning sunlight, imo the colours show very true to real life



Wow, all stunning and thank you so much!!

Oxblood lily is beautiful, I have it in regular so slightly biased!

Both of your M's look oak to me and are in beautiful condition

Would you say this this Toscana, belly bag I believe?




Thanks again! I love your posts


----------



## Louliu71

Oops maybe better


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Wow, all stunning and thank you so much!!
> 
> Oxblood lily is beautiful, I have it in regular so slightly biased!
> 
> Both of your M's look oak to me and are in beautiful condition
> 
> Would you say this this Toscana, belly bag I believe?
> 
> View attachment 3602085
> 
> 
> Thanks again! I love your posts


Thanks a lot  
Is there a white tag inside the pocket?? 
The handle looks like old design, pre 2014, and Toscana was a 2016 colour, see the handle of mine? It has no seam


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> View attachment 3602087
> 
> 
> Oops maybe better


Yours looks like Brick to me


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Yours looks like Brick to me



Thanks, i wish it was mine.....I need to ask the seller for more pic as the seller say it's espresso, but even I know it's not [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, i wish it was mine.....I need to ask the seller for more pic as the seller say it's espresso, but even I know it's not [emoji6]


it's anything but Espresso, that's for sure!! it could be 2011 RUST 
ask the seller for the close-up of the back side of the white tag in the pocket, Rust colour code was 6361
http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-belly-veneta-hobo-rust-41772


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> it's anything but Espresso, that's for sure!! it could be 2011 RUST
> ask the seller for the close-up of the back side of the white tag in the pocket, Rust colour code was 6361
> http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-belly-veneta-hobo-rust-41772



Thanks!!!! Any idea what colour this is please?



	

		
			
		

		
	
 described as navy 

I am in big trouble [emoji15]


----------



## Louliu71

Sorry Baltic I think


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks!!!! Any idea what colour this is please?
> 
> View attachment 3602102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> described as navy
> 
> I am in big trouble [emoji15]


This is Baltic blue from 08/09


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> This is Baltic blue from 08/09



 Ta

Every pic I look at it looks different, would you say it's a true navy? Sorry for all the questions

Xx


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Ta
> 
> Every pic I look at it looks different, would you say it's a true navy? Sorry for all the questions
> 
> Xx


no worries, i pm you 
XX


----------



## KJM00

Hi ladies! I'm a bit new here so forgive me if this isn't the best place to ask, but I was looking to buy the Bayswater tote which I'm assuming has been retired as it's not on the website. Any idea if they may still have any floating around somewhere? Interested in the oak color...


----------



## ksuromax

KJM00 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a bit new here so forgive me if this isn't the best place to ask, but I was looking to buy the Bayswater tote which I'm assuming has been retired as it's not on the website. Any idea if they may still have any floating around somewhere? Interested in the oak color...


It has been restyled slightly, but older, classic design of Bays is available in ebay, yoogi's closet, fashionphile, just to name a few


----------



## KJM00

ksuromax said:


> It has been restyled slightly, but older, classic design of Bays is available in ebay, yoogi's closet, fashionphile, just to name a few



Thanks so much I will check those out! Any thoughts on the new bayswater zipped tote? (Not the double zip)


----------



## GoStanford

Spouse just passed through Heathrow for a work trip and mentioned that the Mulberry store had some new light blue bags - anybody know about that color and what it's called?


----------



## ksuromax

KJM00 said:


> Thanks so much I will check those out! Any thoughts on the new bayswater zipped tote? (Not the double zip)


No, sorry, i don't own any, and cannot comment on it, but i am sure there are some comments in the Bays threads


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks!!!! Any idea what colour this is please?
> 
> View attachment 3602102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> described as navy
> 
> I am in big trouble [emoji15]




Any further confessions my dear?


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Any further confessions my dear?



Who me???........ nope, not close enough to bonus time and got May's holiday to pay for this month.....but that Ksuromax is really trying to encourage me into the BV trap [emoji6][emoji6]...... you?

I have a confession, Hayley and Kurtis still gestating as Pessie says and not ventured out yet lol


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Who me???........ nope, not close enough to bonus time and got May's holiday to pay for this month.....but that Ksuromax is really trying to encourage me into the BV trap [emoji6][emoji6]...... you?
> 
> I have a confession, Hayley and Kurtis still gestating as Pessie says and not ventured out yet lol



No.no confessions, hols to pay for here too.  Am really going to resist for a while and wait for something I really want rather than just taking a punt. I think there will always be something I 'like'  but I'm very keen to focus on purchasing things I love, even though it may be less frequent.


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Who me???........ nope, not close enough to bonus time and got May's holiday to pay for this month.....but that Ksuromax is really trying to encourage me into the BV trap [emoji6][emoji6]...... you?
> 
> I have a confession, Hayley and Kurtis still gestating as Pessie says and not ventured out yet lol


I'll forgive you - it's been snowing most of the day, not exactly new bag weather is it?!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> No.no confessions, hols to pay for here too.  Am really going to resist for a while and wait for something I really want rather than just taking a punt. I think there will always be something I 'like'  but I'm very keen to focus on purchasing things I love, even though it may be less frequent.



Gob smacked by how much holidays have gone up this year, you have to be so careful DH has been keeping an eye on prices daily and each time he checks, it goes up and says 'last room'. I told him about the cookie history and not to trust travel operators. I went and checked the same holiday, dates, hotel, flights, same operators website on my iPad and low and behold it was £350 cheaper! Tried it on iPhone and it was £150 dearer on that because I had been using their app and searching often...... so slippery!

Agree, using Hudson much? There was a beautiful blue suede mini reduced..... I resisted but I realised that with small bags I prefer a flap and think Hayley may be too fiddly with the chunky zip  



Pessie said:


> I'll forgive you - it's been snowing most of the day, not exactly new bag weather is it?!



Been lucky as most days WFH over last 3 weeks, but wet and cold weather in the SW too, a bit of sleet and that's it. Bit windy last night 

Kite still out and about, so pleased with this one


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Gob smacked by how much holidays have gone up this year, you have to be so careful DH has been keeping an eye on prices daily and each time he checks, it goes up and says 'last room'. I told him about the cookie history and not to trust travel operators. I went and checked the same holiday, dates, hotel, flights, same operators website on my iPad and low and behold it was £350 cheaper! Tried it on iPhone and it was £150 dearer on that because I had been using their app and searching often...... so slippery!
> 
> Agree, using Hudson much? There was a beautiful blue suede mini reduced..... I resisted but I realised that with small bags I prefer a flap and think Hayley may be too fiddly with the chunky zip
> 
> 
> 
> Been lucky as most days WFH over last 3 weeks, but wet and cold weather in the SW too, a bit of sleet and that's it. Bit windy last night
> 
> Kite still out and about, so pleased with this one



Agreed about the price of everything. Had to go and buy a new washing machine and tumble dryer today too, I get far more pleasure from a bag but I think cost per use is low on washing machine!  The exchange rates are poor too for holiday currency, especially Euro and USD. Am currently using LV due to rubbish weather, might take Chloe Hudson out this week, still haven't got a suitable purse though. 

So pleased the kite is living up to expectation


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Seen this Mulberry invitation to their fashion show floating around on instagram. Such a pretty wallet. Was wondering if embroidery is what they'll do in the next collection, a bit like Gucci.


----------



## NY2005

shoesshoeshoes said:


> View attachment 3608418
> 
> 
> Seen this Mulberry invitation to their fashion show floating around on instagram. Such a pretty wallet. Was wondering if embroidery is what they'll do in the next collection, a bit like Gucci.



Squirrels! Wonder if it's as a result of the thread! I really like it, I hope they go down the embroidery route.


----------



## Sunfeather

Ohhhh Ladies, [emoji28] I thought that I would never again buy a Mulberry bag! [emoji28]
I was today at the Outlet and wanted only to take a look at Mulberry!
Ohhhhhhh NO [emoji12] they had a blue/grey Alexa in washed Calf leather! I LOVE blue bags....and what happen? I drove home with a new Alexa [emoji23]


----------



## Pessie

Sunfeather said:


> Ohhhh Ladies, [emoji28] I thought that I would never again buy a Mulberry bag! [emoji28]
> I was today at the Outlet and wanted only to take a look at Mulberry!
> Ohhhhhhh NO [emoji12] they had a blue/grey Alexa in washed Calf leather! I LOVE blue bags....and what happen? I drove home with a new Alexa [emoji23]


 Lets see!!


----------



## Sunfeather

Pessie said:


> Lets see!!



Tomorrow....it's outside to dark now! [emoji173]


----------



## coolmelondew

Sunfeather said:


> Tomorrow....it's outside to dark now! [emoji173]


ooo can't wait - close ups of the bag and mod shots pls!


----------



## ksuromax

coolmelondew said:


> ooo can't wait - close ups of the bag and mod shots pls!


+1


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> Ohhhh Ladies, [emoji28] I thought that I would never again buy a Mulberry bag! [emoji28]
> I was today at the Outlet and wanted only to take a look at Mulberry!
> Ohhhhhhh NO [emoji12] they had a blue/grey Alexa in washed Calf leather! I LOVE blue bags....and what happen? I drove home with a new Alexa [emoji23]


Hello Sunfeather! Good to see you! 
Very curious about your new Lexy...


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Sunfeather! Good to see you!
> Very curious about your new Lexy...





coolmelondew said:


> ooo can't wait - close ups of the bag and mod shots pls!





Pessie said:


> Lets see!!



Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]


----------



## Pessie

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243


This is a lovely blue Sunfeather, is it steel blue?  Very pretty, congratulations  how many Lexies do you have now?!


----------



## Sunfeather

Pessie said:


> This is a lovely blue Sunfeather, is it steel blue?  Very pretty, congratulations  how many Lexies do you have now?!



[emoji173] Thank you! 
Yes it's steel blue....on the tag is to read "Regal blue".
Lol....now 4 Lexies [emoji8]


----------



## Mayfly285

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243



This is absolutely gorgeous, dear Sunfeather! [emoji7] What an amazing colour; you've got a real beauty there! Congratulations on a wonderful purchase! [emoji253]
Which Lexies do you have now?!


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, dear Sunfeather! [emoji7] What an amazing colour; you've got a real beauty there! Congratulations on a wonderful purchase! [emoji253]
> Which Lexies do you have now?!



Thank you! [emoji173]️
I have now a black, red, "hairy Zebra" and the new blue one [emoji8]


----------



## coolmelondew

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243


Gorgeous!!!!! goodness i'm so jealous!! i love the silver hardware on the bag it goes with the blue perfectly. enjoy your new bag


----------



## Sunfeather

coolmelondew said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! goodness i'm so jealous!! i love the silver hardware on the bag it goes with the blue perfectly. enjoy your new bag



Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243


belissimo!!!


----------



## Sunfeather

ksuromax said:


> belissimo!!!



Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## NY2005

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243



I love the colour, I can see why you couldn't resist , congrats !


----------



## Izzy48

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243



Beautiful bag, makes me long for old Mulberry!


----------



## Sunfeather

NY2005 said:


> I love the colour, I can see why you couldn't resist , congrats !


Thank you! [emoji173]



Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bag, makes me long for old Mulberry!


Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Gringach

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243



Oh wow Sunfeather! What a beautiful bag!!
I can easily understand why you couldn't resist.. It's gorgeous!!!
Many many congrats, carry it in good health


----------



## Sunfeather

Gringach said:


> Oh wow Sunfeather! What a beautiful bag!!
> I can easily understand why you couldn't resist.. It's gorgeous!!!
> Many many congrats, carry it in good health



Thank you Dear! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243


Lovely Lexy!


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Lexy!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

Sunfeather said:


> Good morning Ladies! [emoji8]
> It is not easy to catch the right color in the pic. It's in real a blue-grey and will look to all other colors perfect.......you see [emoji6] I am in Love [emoji173]️
> Thank's so much for let me share my newest Lexy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610243


What a gorgeous shade of blue, Sunfeather! Congratulations on your new treasure.


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous shade of blue, Sunfeather! Congratulations on your new treasure.



Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## Slowhand




----------



## Slowhand

Greetings from Sydney !


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> Greetings from Sydney !


Amazing photo!  That ship is just mahoosive  wishing you a fab time


----------



## DiJe40

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3611087



Amazing..I just love Sydney. It's very hot out there I heard. Have nice time [emoji950][emoji41][emoji274]


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Greetings from Sydney !



Wow! How wonderful; have a fabulous time and post plenty of pics for us! [emoji991]


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> Greetings from Sydney !


Have a great time! Your pic is amazing.


----------



## Izzy48

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3611087


What a fabulous picture! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## NY2005

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3611087



Wow! Looks amazing, have a wonderful time


----------



## Izzy48

Did I miss any conversation about the Mulberry show yesterday? I saw a very few minutes of it but not enough to have an opinion. It wouldn't stream so I gave up. Did anyone see it? Any opinions?


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Greetings from Sydney !


Ooh! Are you on a cruise???


----------



## Slowhand

Thanks ladies we have had a wonderful time -3 weeks coming to  the end sadly . Finished off our trip here in Sydney , my most favourite place in the world . The pic is the view from our 19th floor suite . Each morning there is a different liner moored up - on Monday The
Arcadia set sail for the 67 night cruise back to Southampton   .

I'm a pale freckled creature but the weather hasn't been a problem . Had one very hot day in Melbourne with the day  temperature of 37  and night temperature of 30 c , 0.6 off the night record for February .


----------



## Indiana

NY2005 said:


> Hi,,have just been looking at the new arrivals in the finer things and they have a black Sdr in glossy goat
> 
> http://thefinerthingsaberdeen.com/p...in-black-glossy-goat-with-soft-gold-hardware/



Thanks again so much for the tip-off, NY2005.  Miss SDR arrived this morning and she's a beaut!


----------



## NY2005

Indiana said:


> Thanks again so much for the tip-off, NY2005.  Miss SDR arrived this morning and she's a beaut!



Oh well done you! Glad to help, enjoy her and please share some pics when you are ready


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well and enjoying life. Been ill and laying low recently.  Am bobbing back up now so thought I'd let you know I'm still alive. Only two purchases to declare since December when I last wrote. Mr Panda bought me a classic red bayswater (sale) for xmas / b'day & kids got me a matching heart key ring. Have been really good other than a Mcqueen scarf I couldn't avoid buying... 


What are you lovely ladies up to then... what have I missed?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you're all well and enjoying life. Been ill and laying low recently.  Am bobbing back up now so thought I'd let you know I'm still alive. Only two purchases to declare since December when I last wrote. Mr Panda bought me a classic red bayswater (sale) for xmas / b'day & kids got me a matching heart key ring. Have been really good other than a Mcqueen scarf I couldn't avoid buying...
> 
> 
> What are you lovely ladies up to then... what have I missed?!


Hi Panda! Hope you are better now.
Your new Bays sounds lovely. We need pics. 
Glad you are back, we have missed you.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Panda! Hope you are better now.
> Your new Bays sounds lovely. We need pics.
> Glad you are back, we have missed you.



Will get a photo loaded up for you to see. 

Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted.... 

Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx


Saddened to read this Panda, and I hope your health continues to improve.  Your plans for his life celebration sound lovely and are a wonderful thing to do for your Dad.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx



Hi panda, I was very happy to see your name and then saddened by your post. I'm sorry for your loss, sending you my thoughts and prayers. Your red bays will be a great addition to your outfit and provide a nice pop of colour to your outfit. How's your pup getting on,  not so small any more I guess ? Take care of yourself and I know you will find the strength to read the poem. Sending you cyber hugs


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> *Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon....* xx


For you--some remainsilly/pup sand dune wandering, recent beach trip.


Grey skies are less grey, with good dog alongside.￼
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you're all well and enjoying life. Been ill and laying low recently.  Am bobbing back up now so thought I'd let you know I'm still alive. Only two purchases to declare since December when I last wrote. Mr Panda bought me a classic red bayswater (sale) for xmas / b'day & kids got me a matching heart key ring. Have been really good other than a Mcqueen scarf I couldn't avoid buying...
> 
> 
> What are you lovely ladies up to then... what have I missed?!


Lovely to see you, Panda! Oh, dear... I just read your second post about your Dad. How very sad. I'm so sorry for your loss.
Love the idea of a life celebration, and wearing red. Red dress, red Bayswater... what will your shoes be like? And have you written your own poem to read, or did your Dad have a favorite poet?
Sending you hugs and virtual flowers.


----------



## Skater

Panda, so sorry to hear about your loss - sending hugs your way x


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx


Ah no, I am so sorry to hear this, Panda. 
Your outfit sounds lovely for his life celebration. We are here for you to help and listen.


----------



## Izzy48

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx



So very, very sorry for the loss of your dad. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Thanks ladies. Your support is much appreciated. I'm doing ok and find this place helps no end.... will get an outfit pic together - at 82 my dad had an amazing life so whilst I'm very sad he's passed, I'm so lucky to have had him in my life for so long. 

So is anyone left on the sofa these days??   I think we've all come off now... am thinking of buying a black NVT classic bayswater as the leather is being ditched ... what do you think? New or a good used? Am thinking an older used as I still think the NVT was better 4/5 yrs ago?  Opinions would be appreciated....


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks ladies. Your support is much appreciated. I'm doing ok and find this place helps no end.... will get an outfit pic together - at 82 my dad had an amazing life so whilst I'm very sad he's passed, I'm so lucky to have had him in my life for so long.
> 
> So is anyone left on the sofa these days??   I think we've all come off now... am thinking of buying a black NVT classic bayswater as the leather is being ditched ... what do you think? New or a good used? Am thinking an older used as I still think the NVT was better 4/5 yrs ago?  Opinions would be appreciated....


I also think NVT was better a few years ago, so good used most definitely.  I bought an oak bays as a new/unworn bag on eBay a few months ago (in my avatar) and its lovely.  I think a lot of bays get left unworn in the wardrobe, because people find them too big or too heavy - ready for us to pounce on!  Glad to hear you're doing ok, keep chatting on here if its helping


----------



## wee drop o bush

@Ukpandagirl I am so sorry about your dad  
My dad has been in and out of hospital recently, and for the first time I've had to realise that he's old now and getting fragile.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat


----------



## Gringach

To @Ukpandagirl too.
Just wanted to say I am very for your loss.
Hope all is well with you, take care


----------



## remainsilly

This. Perfect.


----------



## Ser

remainsilly said:


> This. Perfect.



Beautiful!


----------



## coolmelondew

I was at Heathrow mulberry and guess what I found! It turns out Heathrow still has some Alexas...I thought Mulberry had stopped producing them after summer 2016! What a happy find to make up for a horrible flight


----------



## ksuromax

coolmelondew said:


> I was at Heathrow mulberry and guess what I found! It turns out Heathrow still has some Alexas...I thought Mulberry had stopped producing them after summer 2016! What a happy find to make up for a horrible flight
> View attachment 3628973


She is a perfection!!!


----------



## ElainePG

coolmelondew said:


> I was at Heathrow mulberry and guess what I found! It turns out Heathrow still has some Alexas...I thought Mulberry had stopped producing them after summer 2016! What a happy find to make up for a horrible flight
> View attachment 3628973


Just beautiful! What a great find... congratulations!


----------



## Gringach

coolmelondew said:


> I was at Heathrow mulberry and guess what I found! It turns out Heathrow still has some Alexas...I thought Mulberry had stopped producing them after summer 2016! What a happy find to make up for a horrible flight
> View attachment 3628973



Gorgeous!!!
Not to say that I am an Alexa fan, your bag looks perfect!
Many congrats, hope you had a safe trip home


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gorgeous Lexie  
Congratulations


----------



## Izzybet

Hi ladies, I hope you can help... I am visiting London this summer and could really do with having a bra fitting. I see that Rigby and Peller and the big department stores do fittings, do you have any recommendations? 
Many thanks [emoji3]


----------



## Kim2588

Hi guys. Im quite new here so im sorry if this is the wrong place. My mum bought a beautiful Mulberry today. But we have no idea what style/type  it is. Would any of you guys be able to help  xxxx  p.s im not sure how to upload my pictures if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong lol xxx


----------



## DiJe40

I'm thinking of selling My Mulberry bags, to buy other brands. I can't believe I'm saying this. But I really want royal navy Marcie satchel, I like the Evelyne from Hermes and college bag in black fom Saint Laurent. It took me ages to complete my Mulberry collection..but the magic is gone from Mulb with all those new designs from JC. I don't even know the names of the new bags wich is not normal for me.
So wat do I do? Sell  and start over or keep what I have so I can't regret.

Ps. This is not a selling post [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

Izzybet said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you can help... I am visiting London this summer and could really do with having a bra fitting. I see that Rigby and Peller and the big department stores do fittings, do you have any recommendations?
> Many thanks [emoji3]



For measuring I always find the lovelies in good old M&S are consistent and their lingerie is perfect for functional wear [emoji6][emoji6]



Kim2588 said:


> Hi guys. Im quite new here so im sorry if this is the wrong place. My mum bought a beautiful Mulberry today. But we have no idea what style/type  it is. Would any of you guys be able to help  xxxx  p.s im not sure how to upload my pictures if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong lol xxx



Welcome, I find the app the easiest way to upload - without a pic would be hard to help 




DiJe40 said:


> I'm thinking of selling My Mulberry bags, to buy other brands. I can't believe I'm saying this. But I really want royal navy Marcie satchel, I like the Evelyne from Hermes and college bag in black fom Saint Laurent. It took me ages to complete my Mulberry collection..but the magic is gone from Mulb with all those new designs from JC. I don't even know the names of the new bags wich is not normal for me.
> So wat do I do? Sell  and start over or keep what I have so I can't regret.
> 
> Ps. This is not a selling post [emoji6]



You are not alone, 2 M bags I said I'd never part with may go to make way for a BV, I have 3 Chloe's now and my collection is much more diverse. Also I'm not using my M purses, what with contactless technology and wearables, I never have much to put in my purses now and they are bigger than I need


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> I'm thinking of selling My Mulberry bags, to buy other brands. I can't believe I'm saying this. But I really want royal navy Marcie satchel, I like the Evelyne from Hermes and college bag in black fom Saint Laurent. It took me ages to complete my Mulberry collection..but the magic is gone from Mulb with all those new designs from JC. I don't even know the names of the new bags wich is not normal for me.
> So wat do I do? Sell  and start over or keep what I have so I can't regret.
> 
> Ps. This is not a selling post [emoji6]


A royal blue Marcie is on my wishlist, too! 
For now, I would not sell all Mulbs. Do you have bags that are absolutely no fun to use anymore? I would start selling those. I would keep bags that I considered HGs and that I still love style wise. Good luck!


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> For measuring I always find the lovelies in good old M&S are consistent and their lingerie is perfect for functional wear [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, I find the app the easiest way to upload - without a pic would be hard to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone, 2 M bags I said I'd never part with may go to make way for a BV, I have 3 Chloe's now and my collection is much more diverse. Also I'm not using my M purses, what with contactless technology and wearables, I never have much to put in my purses now and they are bigger than I need



I'm glad I'm not alone. But most of the time I regret when a bag of mine is sold. So I'm more carefull now. I wish I could justify buying all I want, without having to sell. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> A royal blue Marcie is on my wishlist, too!
> For now, I would not sell all Mulbs. Do you have bags that are absolutely no fun to use anymore? I would start selling those. I would keep bags that I considered HGs and that I still love style wise. Good luck!



Yes, It's gorgeous isn't it. I have that marcie in black already so I know I get on with it.
The problem is most of my mulbs are my HG, I will never get hold of them again, I think. Like my Lily with tiger plaque. I just adore her but don't use...also my Del Rey's..not using and so on...


----------



## DiJe40

Made my order..the Marcie will be mine this week, I'm so happy. Thanks to my husband, I convinced him that I really needed this bag in my life [emoji1][emoji1]. I will post a picture in the non mulberry thread when it arrives.


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. But most of the time I regret when a bag of mine is sold. So I'm more carefull now. I wish I could justify buying all I want, without having to sell. [emoji1][emoji1]



My problem is I get bored quickly, move something on, regret it so end up keeping more than I need, unused bags get forgotten about, see something I like and the cycle continues. I am going to have a cull, just need to be strong lol


----------



## Pessie

DiJe40 said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. But most of the time I regret when a bag of mine is sold. So I'm more carefull now. I wish I could justify buying all I want, without having to sell. [emoji1][emoji1]





Louliu71 said:


> My problem is I get bored quickly, move something on, regret it so end up keeping more than I need, unused bags get forgotten about, see something I like and the cycle continues. I am going to have a cull, just need to be strong lol


Bags have to be used regularly to stay with me   I sometimes get to a point where I'm not reaching for a bag anymore and I don't really know why - I still like it, there's nothing wrong with it, but I'm always preferring other bags.  It's as if I've had my use out of it, and at that point I consider selling.  I think otherwise I'd get that wardrobe-full-of-stuff-and-nothing-to-wear feeling, and I hate that.  I can't remember where I saw it, but someone posted recently about not being in the business of keeping a handbag museum  which I thought was an interesting observation, and something I can definitely identify with.  But we're all different, and if you think you might regret selling @DiJe40 you might be better to wait a while . I guess it all depends where we sit on the squirrel spectrum


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Bags have to be used regularly to stay with me   I sometimes get to a point where I'm not reaching for a bag anymore and I don't really know why - I still like it, there's nothing wrong with it, but I'm always preferring other bags.  It's as if I've had my use out of it, and at that point I consider selling.  I think otherwise I'd get that wardrobe-full-of-stuff-and-nothing-to-wear feeling, and I hate that.  I can't remember where I saw it, but someone posted recently about not being in the business of keeping a handbag museum  which I thought was an interesting observation, and something I can definitely identify with.  But we're all different, and if you think you might regret selling @DiJe40 you might be better to wait a while . I guess it all depends where we sit on the squirrel spectrum



Oh my life, Pessie; I'm the ultimate proud/guilty curator of a veritable handbag museum ... My friends joke how my spare bedroom used to be called "the lilac room" but I now refer to it as "the handbag room"! [emoji15] The problem is that I literally cannot find a bag if I need it at short notice, which is ridiculous. This Easter will be Cull City in this squirrel's nest ... [emoji883][emoji270][emoji848]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh my life, Pessie; I'm the ultimate proud/guilty curator of a veritable handbag museum ... My friends joke how my spare bedroom used to be called "the lilac room" but I now refer to it as "the handbag room"! [emoji15] The problem is that I literally cannot find a bag if I need it at short notice, which is ridiculous. This Easter will be Cull City in this squirrel's nest ... [emoji883][emoji270][emoji848]


He he  shall I come over?!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> He he  shall I come over?!



You'll need a wheelbarrow - or an industrial skip! [emoji5]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh my life, Pessie; I'm the ultimate proud/guilty curator of a veritable handbag museum ... My friends joke how my spare bedroom used to be called "the lilac room" but I now refer to it as "the handbag room"! [emoji15] The problem is that I literally cannot find a bag if I need it at short notice, which is ridiculous. This Easter will be Cull City in this squirrel's nest ... [emoji883][emoji270][emoji848]


Hehehe. I would love to come over, too.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I would love to come over, too.



And I would be thrilled to receive you all: homemade cakes always in the tin! [emoji6][emoji513][emoji39]


----------



## coolmelondew

I tried on the Alexa bought recently and it seems like Mulberry has finally listened to its customers and shortened the strap! I wear it comfortably as a crossbody bag. The bag hangs at hip level for me (1.62m).


----------



## nickywhizz

Hello ladies. I would be very grateful for you confirmation of authenticity on this Bayswater before I potentially sell it on. Many thanks in advance for the benefit of your expertise.


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> Yes, It's gorgeous isn't it. I have that marcie in black already so I know I get on with it.
> The problem is most of my mulbs are my HG, I will never get hold of them again, I think. Like my Lily with tiger plaque. I just adore her but don't use...also my Del Rey's..not using and so on...



Exactly this! [emoji51]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I would love to come over, too.



And me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> And I would be thrilled to receive you all: homemade cakes always in the tin! [emoji6][emoji513][emoji39]


Bags, cakes and the company of lovely ladies - what more does a girl need?


----------



## GoStanford

I don't think I ever updated you that I got my Double Zip Bayswater back from consignment.  I couldn't part with it, in the end.  And I took it out last night to a friend's house for dinner.  It's perfect for short trips out when I don't have to carry it for too long.  It was getting pretty heavy to take to work as a daily carry bag, but everybody's experience is different.  I sure do like looking at it....


----------



## Mcgraws

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will get a photo loaded up for you to see.
> 
> Sadly I'm still not good but have enough energy to find you ladies again and I should be on the mend soon.  That's my aim anyway, have to see if my meds work or not.   Sadly My dad passed away last week after a two week illness and that has been the hardest thing to deal with.  I bought the most lovely dress to go with my red bayswater for his life celebration and I will bang a photo of that up to make sure you ladies agree the outfit will work. He was always a happy man and didn't want an"black" funeral, so I have gone for red (love) and my biggest handbag (red bays) as he loved them too... I'm hoping you gals can give me any additional dress tips.  I'm doing a poem at the celebration and need to get myself together to be able to do that for him as he would have wanted....
> 
> Any news of bags, dogs, cats etc would be much welcome to pick me up a bit.... much love ladies. Hear from you soon.... xx


Hi I'm new to TPF and have just read your post, sounds like your having a hard time just now, hoping your feeling better soon x


----------



## rockdiva

coolmelondew said:


> I was at Heathrow mulberry and guess what I found! It turns out Heathrow still has some Alexas...I thought Mulberry had stopped producing them after summer 2016! What a happy find to make up for a horrible flight
> View attachment 3628973



Gorgeous. Is this oak polished buffalo? Were there quite a few in this colour? Price?


----------



## coolmelondew

rockdiva said:


> Gorgeous. Is this oak polished buffalo? Were there quite a few in this colour? Price?


This is chestnut buffalo and there were just this and oxblood with silver hardware in the shop! it's 1100 pounds, but because it's bought in the transit area of Heathrow, i didnt pay tax


----------



## rockdiva

coolmelondew said:


> This is chestnut buffalo and there were just this and oxblood with silver hardware in the shop! it's 1100 pounds, but because it's bought in the transit area of Heathrow, i didnt pay tax



What a great find, I'm really happy for you!


----------



## youngster

Hello Mulberry lovelies!  Does anyone know if Mulberry increased the size of the mini Lily?  I have one from a couple years ago that measures about 5 1/4" across but the dimensions on the website now say 6" across.  I could really use that extra bit of space!  I might be getting a new phone and it likely won't fit in my existing mini Lily.   

I'm considering a new one, when they go into the sale.  I had hoped to keep and enjoy my current mini Lily for several years as she's the perfect little concert and sporting event bag but my phone not fitting is a real problem.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

youngster said:


> Hello Mulberry lovelies!  Does anyone know if Mulberry increased the size of the mini Lily?  I have one from a couple years ago that measures about 5 1/4" across but the dimensions on the website now say 6" across.  I could really use that extra bit of space!  I might be getting a new phone and it likely won't fit in my existing mini Lily.
> 
> I'm considering a new one, when they go into the sale.  I had hoped to keep and enjoy my current mini Lily for several years as she's the perfect little concert and sporting event bag but my phone not fitting is a real problem.


Yes the new mini lilly (those in the spring colours, not core colours) is a bit bigger. I have an iphone 6 and it fits quite comfortably.


----------



## DiJe40

youngster said:


> Hello Mulberry lovelies!  Does anyone know if Mulberry increased the size of the mini Lily?  I have one from a couple years ago that measures about 5 1/4" across but the dimensions on the website now say 6" across.  I could really use that extra bit of space!  I might be getting a new phone and it likely won't fit in my existing mini Lily.
> 
> I'm considering a new one, when they go into the sale.  I had hoped to keep and enjoy my current mini Lily for several years as she's the perfect little concert and sporting event bag but my phone not fitting is a real problem.



I don't want to dissapoint you, but there are rumours that there won't be any Mulberry sale. This would be very sad but everything will go to the outlets. I hope this isn't true, but I've read this on a couple of fb groups.


----------



## youngster

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Yes the new mini lilly (those in the spring colours, not core colours) is a bit bigger. I have an iphone 6 and it fits quite comfortably.



Thank you!  



DiJe40 said:


> I don't want to dissapoint you, but there are rumours that there won't be any Mulberry sale. This would be very sad but everything will go to the outlets. I hope this isn't true, but I've read this on a couple of fb groups.



I appreciate the information!  I'll text my SA at my regular boutique and see what she says and post back with her response.  And . . . she got back to me tout de suite!  There will be a Muberry sale. She said that she is waiting to hear when it will start.

Regarding the outlets, I'm in the U.S. and I used to get pretty regular updates from my SA at the one Mulberry outlet a couple states away from me.  Apparently, they stopped taking phone orders.  She no longer returns my text messages.  I've been meaning to call Cabazon to find out what is up with that.


----------



## DiJe40

youngster said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the information!  I'll text my SA at my regular boutique and see what she says and post back with her response.  And . . . she got back to me tout de suite!  There will be a Muberry sale. She said that she is waiting to hear when it will start.
> 
> Regarding the outlets, I'm in the U.S. and I used to get pretty regular updates from my SA at the one Mulberry outlet a couple states away from me.  Apparently, they stopped taking phone orders.  She no longer returns my text messages.  I've been meaning to call Cabazon to find out what is up with that.



Thanks for the information, I'm glad there will be sales.
The outlets in the UK won't send out anymore like they did before. And they never did that in Roermond (Holland)


----------



## Izzy48

youngster said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the information!  I'll text my SA at my regular boutique and see what she says and post back with her response.  And . . . she got back to me tout de suite!  There will be a Muberry sale. She said that she is waiting to hear when it will start.
> 
> Regarding the outlets, I'm in the U.S. and I used to get pretty regular updates from my SA at the one Mulberry outlet a couple states away from me.  Apparently, they stopped taking phone orders.  She no longer returns my text messages.  I've been meaning to call Cabazon to find out what is up with that.


John Ortiz in the Cabezon outlet still sends out videos. They are on youtube as well so he is an excellent source.


----------



## Izzy48

youngster said:


> Hello Mulberry lovelies!  Does anyone know if Mulberry increased the size of the mini Lily?  I have one from a couple years ago that measures about 5 1/4" across but the dimensions on the website now say 6" across.  I could really use that extra bit of space!  I might be getting a new phone and it likely won't fit in my existing mini Lily.
> 
> I'm considering a new one, when they go into the sale.  I had hoped to keep and enjoy my current mini Lily for several years as she's the perfect little concert and sporting event bag but my phone not fitting is a real problem.


Youngster, I posted the information about John Ortiz in the wrong place as usual for anything I have done today. He is an excellent source and is in the outlet you mentioned.


----------



## youngster

Thanks, Izzy!


----------



## Ser

A beautiful pinks SBS popped up on Naughtipidginsnest today!! [emoji7][emoji7] I was so tempted but it's now gone! Quite pleased actually as that would have been a difficult purchase to justify to my DH!! [emoji57]


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> A beautiful pinks SBS popped up on Naughtipidginsnest today!! [emoji7][emoji7] I was so tempted but it's now gone! Quite pleased actually as that would have been a difficult purchase to justify to my DH!! [emoji57]



I saw that too Ser , it went in a flash!


----------



## Finsbury

Sorry if this is the wrong place - new and confused! can I ask does anyone have a Ledbury and is it possible to wear over the shoulder or would the handles be too short? Thank you!


----------



## Ser

Finsbury said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place - new and confused! can I ask does anyone have a Ledbury and is it possible to wear over the shoulder or would the handles be too short? Thank you!


Hi and welcome! [emoji3] I used to have  Ledbury and the handles were too short for over the shoulder. It's like a small bayswater satchel minus the shoulder strap.


----------



## Mayfly285

Fabulous emerald green Special Bayswater (no cloche or feet) on Naughtipidginsnest ... [emoji7] I'm so tempted, but am trying to resist as I should be downsizing, not adding, to my unwieldy collection! [emoji5]
https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...Emerald-Lightweight-Antiqued-Leather-New.html


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous emerald green Special Bayswater (no cloche or feet) on Naughtipidginsnest ... [emoji7] I'm so tempted, but am trying to resist as I should be downsizing, not adding, to my unwieldy collection! [emoji5]
> https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...Emerald-Lightweight-Antiqued-Leather-New.html


Have you snatched it???? 
It's sooooo beautiful!!! True gem!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Have you snatched it????
> It's sooooo beautiful!!! True gem!!!



Alas, no - it wasn't me! [emoji22] I'm hoping one of our Purse Forum ladies has pounced, though! [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Alas, no - it wasn't me! [emoji22] I'm hoping one of our Purse Forum ladies has pounced, though! [emoji6]


Aawwww..... shame..... 
Hope, yours is still waiting for you somewhere ahead


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hey ladies... what have I missed? 

Have been lurking in the background again.

Not sure what everyone is thinking of the new Bays tote but I have to say I think the design is really nice. First time I have loved a bag of Johnny's straight out of the trap, so to speak, what's everyone thinking??   Hope you ladies are all well.... Mulberry beat sends love and so does Obi the dog.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hey ladies... what have I missed?
> 
> Have been lurking in the background again.
> 
> Not sure what everyone is thinking of the new Bays tote but I have to say I think the design is really nice. First time I have loved a bag of Johnny's straight out of the trap, so to speak, what's everyone thinking??   Hope you ladies are all well.... Mulberry beat sends love and so does Obi the dog.


Hi Panda, good to "see" you! 
I like the design of the new Tote, but I am still no fan of the new leather. Too stiff for my liking and I do not like to touch it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi, how is everyone?


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi, how is everyone?


I'm enjoying the sunshine  hope you're well!  Have you finished your renovation yet?


----------



## wee drop o bush

No, not yet  
It's ready for the floors to be poured next week, then the 6 weeek wait before the kitchen can go in. By the time the kitchen is fitted the tileing and painting can be started, so we are getting there, thank you


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> No, not yet
> It's ready for the floors to be poured next week, then the 6 weeek wait before the kitchen can go in. By the time the kitchen is fitted the tileing and painting can be started, so we are getting there, thank you


Wow, it sounds really exciting  it'll be amazing, I bet you can't wait!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pessie said:


> Wow, it sounds really exciting  it'll be amazing, I bet you can't wait!



I really can't


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone, hope you are all well. For those of us in the US the pre-sale is going on now and the sale opens on Wednesday. I didn't ask what was included in the sale since I have already spent all of my money!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all well. For those of us in the US the pre-sale is going on now and the sale opens on Wednesday. I didn't ask what was included in the sale since I have already spent all of my money!


I received that email but didn't go to the web site. There isn't a store near me and online shopping is just too tempting!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I received that email but didn't go to the web site. There isn't a store near me and online shopping is just too tempting!


.

So true!


----------



## luciezilla

Hi guys! I am a newbie  but longtime admirer of the purse forum! Just wondering if anyone knows does Mulberry usually have a sale in June? and if so, are the old classics usually on sale? I'm planning on purchasing a SBS (old style) before they get discontinued, and I have finally saved up the funds, however I don't want to go buy one *now* to find that in June they have a sale!


----------



## ksuromax

luciezilla said:


> Hi guys! I am a newbie  but longtime admirer of the purse forum! Just wondering if anyone knows does Mulberry usually have a sale in June? and if so, are the old classics usually on sale? I'm planning on purchasing a SBS (old style) before they get discontinued, and I have finally saved up the funds, however I don't want to go buy one *now* to find that in June they have a sale!


Last year they did, i got a few items in June at 25-40% off


----------



## luciezilla

ksuromax said:


> Last year they did, i got a few items in June at 25-40% off



Thanks so much!! I will hold out another few weeks then and see if they have a sale


----------



## pioneerlou

Hi everyone! I just got 20% off my Mulberry from flannels this weekend!! BUT this is the 1st Mulberry I have purchased that is not an outlet one or second hand and I am very disappointed, whilst I understand good quality leather has imperfections would you guys accept this..... please advise thanks


----------



## Izzy48

pioneerlou said:


> Hi everyone! I just got 20% off my Mulberry from flannels this weekend!! BUT this is the 1st Mulberry I have purchased that is not an outlet one or second hand and I am very disappointed, whilst I understand good quality leather has imperfections would you guys accept this..... please advise thanks
> View attachment 3711644
> View attachment 3711645
> View attachment 3711646




Based on what I can see I would not want this even with a 20% discount. The only exception would be if it is a scuff which can be buffed out with a leather nourishing product. If it is deep into the grain of the leather, it would go back in my opinion.


----------



## ksuromax

No way!!!! This is totally unacceptable for a brand new item!! Looks pretty used, imo
was it a display piece??? Can you exchange it??


----------



## pioneerlou

ksuromax said:


> No way!!!! This is totally unacceptable for a brand new item!! Looks pretty used, imo
> was it a display piece??? Can you exchange it??


Yes thank goodness but I have to return at my expense! No it should have been a brand new in pristine condition Mulberry I was so disappointed, that lovely feeling when you unveil your brand new Mulberry [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## ksuromax

pioneerlou said:


> Yes thank goodness but I have to return at my expense! No it should have been a brand new in pristine condition Mulberry I was so disappointed, that lovely feeling when you unveil your brand new Mulberry [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


shame  
hope you'll get your brand new Mulberry in virgin condition!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

pioneerlou said:


> Hi everyone! I just got 20% off my Mulberry from flannels this weekend!! BUT this is the 1st Mulberry I have purchased that is not an outlet one or second hand and I am very disappointed, whilst I understand good quality leather has imperfections would you guys accept this..... please advise thanks
> View attachment 3711644
> View attachment 3711645
> View attachment 3711646



No, it should go back immediately. That is dreadful  
It is almost as if they were trying to fob off returns and display stock at a 20% discount  
I'd go so far to say that they owe you a free return because it's not up to standard.


----------



## Dawn123rugby

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


Hi I am really sorry but I am trying to get a Mulberry authenticated but I have been to the Mulberry forum and can't find any button to post apart form replying to the rules which I know isn't the way to go??? Can  anyone help me please


----------



## Slowhand

Dawn123rugby said:


> Hi I am really sorry but I am trying to get a Mulberry authenticated but I have been to the Mulberry forum and can't find any button to post apart form replying to the rules which I know isn't the way to go??? Can  anyone help me please


 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/page-736#post-31384554

This is the thread you need .


----------



## plantes

Hello everyone,

I'm in the market for a new work handbag. Something sturdy and professional looking as I'm starting a new job where I have to dress quite professionally. Now obviously I don't need an expensive handbag to be a professional but given the occasion it's as good an excuse as any. 

Having a browse through the Mulberry site I came across the Colville Small in Black Grain Leather. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or thoughts on this particular bag? As I can't find anything online about it!! 

Failing that do you guys have any work bag recommendations for me?


----------



## ksuromax

plantes said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new work handbag. Something sturdy and professional looking as I'm starting a new job where I have to dress quite professionally. Now obviously I don't need an expensive handbag to be a professional but given the occasion it's as good an excuse as any.
> 
> Having a browse through the Mulberry site I came across the Colville Small in Black Grain Leather. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or thoughts on this particular bag? As I can't find anything online about it!!
> 
> Failing that do you guys have any work bag recommendations for me?


I personally don't have this bag, neither any of my Mulbs are made in the same leather, but look wise i can say it's very classy and elegant, very right-for-the-office looking bag, will you need to carry any A4 files, or your laptop along?? if not, then this bag should be a good option for you


----------



## plantes

ksuromax said:


> I personally don't have this bag, neither any of my Mulbs are made in the same leather, but look wise i can say it's very classy and elegant, very right-for-the-office looking bag, will you need to carry any A4 files, or your laptop along?? if not, then this bag should be a good option for you



Thanks for the insight!

I'm not actually too sure just yet whether I will need to tote around much stuff as part of the job. Although I'm thinking that I won't retire my Longchamp Le Pliage and just keep that nearby if I need a workhorse of a bag. 

I love that the long strap is detachable on the Colville. Makes it so much more versatile.


----------



## Bubule

Hello ladies,

I need your help!

I just acquired two new Mulberry bags but I need your advice regarding what care products to use.
I have a pebbled Mini Lily and a silky calf Cara.
What do you recommend to take care of them?
Thanks
Love
B.


----------



## plantes

Bubule said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I need your help!
> 
> I just acquired two new Mulberry bags but I need your advice regarding what care products to use.
> I have a pebbled Mini Lily and a silky calf Cara.
> What do you recommend to take care of them?
> Thanks
> Love
> B.



Hello! Congratulations on the new additions. 

On the Mulberry website under accessories they list two Care Products. Both from the brand 'Collonil'. 

One is a leather Gel and another is a Lack Polish. Both fairly reasonably priced too, under the £10 mark. 

I personally haven't ever invested in care products for my bags before (shock! horror!) as usually I would just use a damp clean cloth to wipe off any visible grime. However my instinct would be to go with brand endorsed products? As they've probably been tried and tested. 

The Leather Gel description 'Collonil Leather Gel is a solvent-free gentle gel to improve the water resistance of certain leathers. It can help leather to resist dirt and moisture. This leather gel can be used on- Natural Leather; Printed Leather; *Pebbled Leather;* Soft Spongy Leather; Glazed Goat; Soft Buffalo; Glossy Buffalo; Glossy Goat; Spongy Pebbled; *Soft Calf;* Nappa; and Reverse Croc Print.'

Definitely suitable for both of your handbags.


----------



## Bubule

Thanks!!


----------



## ksuromax

A guy in the post office said it will be here tomorrow, tracked in the sorting facility in the morning... can't wait...


----------



## Beemo

Hello people,
Need some advice please... only just found out that outlets don't post anymore and I'm desperate for the mini Cara!! I can't get to any of the outlets is there anyway around it??
Please help


----------



## Katinahat

Which style bags do you take when going on summer holiday? Do you worry about the heat and sun tan lotion ruining the leather or do you just go go it?


----------



## Louliu71

Katinahat said:


> Which style bags do you take when going on summer holiday? Do you worry about the heat and sun tan lotion ruining the leather or do you just go go it?



Welcome, none of my bags go to the pool or beach and limit myself to max 2 (day and night)

I've taken Daria hobo/Bella/Effie satchels, ideal for travel docs and bits n bobs for travel

Mini Taylor for trips out such as excursions and walks into town 

Lily great evening bag

Daria and Effie probably required the least babying 

Chloe mini Marcie this year...... she did however take unintentional dip in the pool after I slipped on the poolside walking back from breakfast - rinsed her out, wiped her over with Lord Sheraton wipes and hey presto as good as new!

I will think twice about taking any designer bags away with me next time though


----------



## NY2005

Katinahat said:


> Which style bags do you take when going on summer holiday? Do you worry about the heat and sun tan lotion ruining the leather or do you just go go it?



Hi, I agree with Lou, for me no designer bag in the beach, I have an LV neverfull but wouldn't want sand and sun cream all over it! A canvas type bag is great for the beach and suits my/family needs. 

In the evening I will either use lily or Chanel WOC. For travel and trips a daria size handbag.


----------



## Katinahat

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome, none of my bags go to the pool or beach and limit myself to max 2 (day and night)
> 
> I've taken Daria hobo/Bella/Effie satchels, ideal for travel docs and bits n bobs for travel
> 
> Mini Taylor for trips out such as excursions and walks into town
> 
> Lily great evening bag
> 
> Daria and Effie probably required the least babying
> 
> Chloe mini Marcie this year...... she did however take unintentional dip in the pool after I slipped on the poolside walking back from breakfast - rinsed her out, wiped her over with Lord Sheraton wipes and hey presto as good as new!
> 
> I will think twice about taking any designer bags away with me next time though



Thanks ladies, I'm glad your bag recovered Louliu, I hope you were okay too! 

I've got a fabric quilted crossbody bag I've been taking on holiday for years which isn't really me anymore but it is indestructible for the beach so perhaps I'll stick to it. I'd prefer to take Alexa for travelling and day trips out but we mostly end up at the beach for part of the day so maybe not. 

Perhaps mini quilted Cara for evenings as quite versatile. Lily is on my wish list.


----------



## Louliu71

Katinahat said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm glad your bag recovered Louliu, I hope you were okay too!
> 
> I've got a fabric quilted crossbody bag I've been taking on holiday for years which isn't really me anymore but it is indestructible for the beach so perhaps I'll stick to it. I'd prefer to take Alexa for travelling and day trips out but we mostly end up at the beach for part of the day so maybe not.
> 
> Perhaps mini quilted Cara for evenings as quite versatile. Lily is on my wish list.



Thanks, bruises and scratches have gone, the hotel paid for my sunnies, but gutted as loved them and won't get them again ☹️ I got a pair of Tom Ford, similar in size and shape, but just felt flimsy to my Dior

I but a cheap beach bag, and leave it in the hotel room, much safer


----------



## Izzy48

Katinahat said:


> Which style bags do you take when going on summer holiday? Do you worry about the heat and sun tan lotion ruining the leather or do you just go go it?


I never expose any of my bespoke bags to beach, sand, pool or anything like that. Some time ago I purchased an MCM in their coated canvas  or whatever fabric it is and I use it. Looks nice and nothing can seem to bother it.


----------



## princesspig

I don't bring bags to the beach, but if I was to, I would bring a cheap and cheerful bag that I wouldn't be upset about if it was to get scratched or scuffed. 
When going on holiday, I bring a practical bag such as an Alexa so I can wear it crossbody.

On a different note, I have just been to Bicester Village where they had Alexa bags in goat printed calf in oxblood with silver hardware. I have never seen this combination before, but the lady insisted that it used to be sold in the normal price Mulberry stores. 
I picked the bag I wanted and was queueing, but bottled it last minute and left without the bag.


----------



## ipsum

plantes said:


> Failing that do you guys have any work bag recommendations for me?


I'd recommend Ferragamo. Quality is amazing.


----------



## Skater

princesspig said:


> On a different note, I have just been to Bicester Village where they had Alexa bags in goat printed calf in oxblood with silver hardware. I have never seen this combination before, but the lady insisted that it used to be sold in the normal price Mulberry stores.
> I picked the bag I wanted and was queueing, but bottled it last minute and left without the bag.



I think I read somewhere that the goat printed calf versions were airport specials... don't remember seeing them on M.com until the sale in steel blue, oxblood, neon blue and I think oak. 

I ordered a steel blue one from the sale but returned it - I didn't like the shape of the bag in that leather (too structured), felt it would show corner wear very easily, it was heavy compared to other Alexas and the strap was shorter than normal - so not as good for crow body.

Can you tell it didn't work for me?! [emoji23]

I used to have a midnight polished buffalo version which I loved for a while, then fell out of love with (the weight again)... would definitely consider pavement grey, which is in a thicker leather than soft buffalo but looks a bit slouchier than the other more structured leathers.

Just my take on this though - others may be fans on these versions!


----------



## ipsum

Louliu71 said:


> Will of course get it authenticated after all the kerfuffle with that dodgy Tpfer who was swapping fakes with legit bags - I know it was US where it happened but you never know


Is there a thread about the incidence?


----------



## Pessie

ipsum said:


> Is there a thread about the incidence?


Yes it's on the eBay forum. Search for Loukpeach (her tpf name) and you'll find it.  Settle in for a long read


----------



## Reese1

Sorry I'm not sure If I'm posting In the correct place... but I Got my first mulberry yesterday. The small maple, and I love it.

Just noticed that the gold foil stamping infront has a small crack in the "m" and the "y"
 Would that be a concern? 

Also saw a small scatch at the back which isn't ideal but can totally live with that as I'll probably be adding to those in due time.

I was pressed for time so I didn't look over the bagin store


----------



## Izzy48

@Reese1, If you had wanted you could have started your own thread asking other opinions on your bag. To begin with, congratulations on you Maple. It's a great bag and I hope you enjoy it very much. Secondly, I am a long time Mulberry customer but if I found a scratch and the gold stamping has some flecks gone, I would return it and ask for an exchange. To be honest, when I purchase, I will not take a bag that has been on the floor. We pay a lot of money for these bagso I expect them to be without scratches. Happy to see you posting!


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

Hi Everybody, 

I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Eva and I'm from the Netherlands. I've always been a bit of a lurker, but here I am. I own quite some Mulberry bags, accessories and clothes. I've been wanting to do a clean up for a while now, but deciding which bag has to go and who stays is quite hard. Personally I don't think the new Mulberry under Coca is for me. I am a bit scared that if I don't sell my bags now, they'll go down in value a lot because of the new direction he brand is taking. What do you girls think?


----------



## GoStanford

Any tips on softening up inking?  I have a Bayswater that has very shiny and stiff inking where the leather curves around toward the back, and despite Collonil every now and then on the body of the bag, this area is very stiff.  I'm worried the inking will crack over time.


----------



## Shirley3839

Hi,  I wonder if anyone can help please I have two Daria bags, the black one has been away to have a zip repair (only 2 years old) and I am not happy with the repair, I have returned it for inspection but they are now telling me that unlike my Oak Daria the Black Daria never had inking at the end of the zip,  I dont feel this is correct, does any know please.


----------



## Shirley3839

Shirley3839 said:


> Hi,  I wonder if anyone can help please I have two Daria bags, the black one has been away to have a zip repair (only 2 years old) and I am not happy with the repair, I have returned it for inspection but they are now telling me that unlike my Oak Daria the Black Daria never had inking at the end of the zip,  I dont feel this is correct, does any know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850988
> View attachment 3850989


----------



## Shirley3839

Hello Ladies

Please can anyone show me a photo of their Black Daria Hobo bag, the same view as my photo.  Mulberry are telling me this is how it should be after they have repaired it and say the repair is exactly the same as it was manufactured.
Thanks in advance
Shirley


----------



## Char_1989

Hi all! I’m a new user, I’ve been reading a lot of threads about mulberry bags recently as I’ve been gifted a never used oak *Alexa* from an aunt  (very lucky!). She has never used it, only taken it out of its dust bag a few times to admire it.

I’ve searched and searched but can’t find any definitive answer to my question so have signed up to get some advice...

The bag has never been treated with anything and is in perfect condition...

*What product should I use on it first?*

Collonil leather gel

Or

Collonil Waterstop spray

?

Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coolmelondew

Char_1989 said:


> Hi all! I’m a new user, I’ve been reading a lot of threads about mulberry bags recently as I’ve been gifted a never used oak *Alexa* from an aunt  (very lucky!). She has never used it, only taken it out of its dust bag a few times to admire it.
> 
> I’ve searched and searched but can’t find any definitive answer to my question so have signed up to get some advice...
> 
> The bag has never been treated with anything and is in perfect condition...
> 
> *What product should I use on it first?*
> 
> Collonil leather gel
> 
> Or
> 
> Collonil Waterstop spray
> 
> ?
> 
> Advice would be greatly appreciated!


I use Collonil leather gel on my Alexa.  It's Soft Buffalo in Chestnut.  I've brought her out in rain before and rainwater just rolled off the bag, so no problem encountered at all.  am interested to hear from the rest too if we should use the waterstop spray too

do post mod shots, I always love seeing photos of the Alexa bag on TPF


----------



## Char_1989

coolmelondew said:


> I use Collonil leather gel on my Alexa.  It's Soft Buffalo in Chestnut.  I've brought her out in rain before and rainwater just rolled off the bag, so no problem encountered at all.  am interested to hear from the rest too if we should use the waterstop spray too
> 
> do post mod shots, I always love seeing photos of the Alexa bag on TPF



Thank you! Did you find the gel changed the appearance of the bag? I’m keen to keep that ‘new’ look!


----------



## Gringach

Char_1989 said:


> Hi all! I’m a new user, I’ve been reading a lot of threads about mulberry bags recently as I’ve been gifted a never used oak *Alexa* from an aunt  (very lucky!). She has never used it, only taken it out of its dust bag a few times to admire it.
> 
> I’ve searched and searched but can’t find any definitive answer to my question so have signed up to get some advice...
> 
> The bag has never been treated with anything and is in perfect condition...
> 
> *What product should I use on it first?*
> 
> Collonil leather gel
> 
> Or
> 
> Collonil Waterstop spray
> 
> ?
> 
> Advice would be greatly appreciated!



Congrats on your bag!
What is the leather of it?
I use Collonil gel on all my Mulberry bags as advised on the care card.
However, for polished buffalo (if it is the leather of your bag) I never apply it directly to the leather as it leaves white marks and that worries me. I make sure the soft cloth I use is wet with the gel (that the gel has penetrated the piece of fabric) and then I apply this to my bag.
If you leave in a rainy country like mine, adding the spray once the gel has dried could be a good idea 
Hope this helps!


----------



## coolmelondew

Char_1989 said:


> Thank you! Did you find the gel changed the appearance of the bag? I’m keen to keep that ‘new’ look!


not at all, the bag still looks the same


----------



## Zareena

Hi, 
New to the forum. Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice with regards to pricing my regular mulberry Alexa bag (grape) it is in a very good condition. Any ideas on an eBay price. Thanks


----------



## Gringach

Zareena said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum. Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice with regards to pricing my regular mulberry Alexa bag (grape) it is in a very good condition. Any ideas on an eBay price. Thanks



I am not sure we ca discuss price here. You can have a look at the bags on eBay to get an idea..


----------



## Zareena

Thanks for your reply.
No problem. New to the forum so wasn't sure what you can and can' discuss! It' hard to find the same bag as I think the Grape is rare. Not sure though.


----------



## Gringach

Zareena said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> No problem. New to the forum so wasn't sure what you can and can' discuss! It' hard to find the same bag as I think the Grape is rare. Not sure though.



I believe people quite liked the Grape color 
You can try to put it a little higher then those in oak or black and see how people react 
Good luck!


----------



## Zareena

Gringach said:


> I believe people quite liked the Grape color
> You can try to put it a little higher then those in oak or black and see how people react
> Good luck!


Thanks for your response. I have listed it already with a low start price and no reserve. Now thinking that might be a mistake?!


----------



## Zareena

Any tips on how I can find out if my Alexa bag is grape or Ink? I assumed it was grape, just spotted some online listings that are ink and look similar.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Zareena said:


> Any tips on how I can find out if my Alexa bag is grape or Ink? I assumed it was grape, just spotted some online listings that are ink and look similar.
> Thanks in advance.


Ink is navy grape is purple toned


----------



## Zareena

elvisfan4life said:


> Ink is navy grape is purple toned


Thank you very much! Is this quite rare? In your opinion would it have s higher value than the regular black/Brown? Or perhaps rare that it would have less interest for re sale.
Thanks in advance, you have been most helpful.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Zareena said:


> Thank you very much! Is this quite rare? In your opinion would it have s higher value than the regular black/Brown? Or perhaps rare that it would have less interest for re sale.
> Thanks in advance, you have been most helpful.


It's not really rare it was just a seasonal colour- and seasonal colours tend to be less popular and are reduced in the annual sales - the core colours are less often reduced as they are classics but price is down to supply and demand - check out eBay for recent sale prices that is the best indicator tbh. There was another colour similar to,grape called blueberry and outlet specials were also made in this which further devalues them imo


----------



## Zareena

elvisfan4life said:


> It's not really rare it was just a seasonal colour- and seasonal colours tend to be less popular and are reduced in the annual sales - the core colours are less often reduced as they are classics but price is down to supply and demand - check out eBay for recent sale prices that is the best indicator tbh. There was another colour similar to,grape called blueberry and outlet specials were also made in this which further devalues them imo


Thanks once again. That information has been very helpful.


----------



## Shaunyboy

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


 Hi is there anybody here that can help me! Just brought my wife a mulberry bag I'm led to believe it's real but dernt give it her before I know it is and I'm a man not great on this stuff!! It's really stressing me out


----------



## Shaunyboy

Shaunyboy said:


> Hi is there anybody here that can help me! Just brought my wife a mulberry bag I'm led to believe it's real but dernt give it her before I know it is and I'm a man not great on this stuff!! It's really stressing me out


 It has no MADE IN ENGLAND label inside which is worrying me


----------



## GoStanford

Just noticed that Nordstrom's website now has double zip Bayswater bags in stock with the new Mulberry label.  I am glad to see double zips are still around.


----------



## Gringach

Shaunyboy said:


> It has no MADE IN ENGLAND label inside which is worrying me



Hello!
I believe you can ask for help in the authentication thread :
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/
Good luck


----------



## Shaunyboy

Gringach said:


> Hello!
> I believe you can ask for help in the authentication thread :
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/
> Good luck


Think I tried that! No reply!


----------



## Gringach

Shaunyboy said:


> Think I tried that! No reply!



Try again!! Maybe they just missed your request 
And I am not an expert.. But your bag looks authentic to me. 
However, post your pics once again to make sure all is fine


----------



## Ser

Took my chocolate bays with me to an interview last week and it was fab to carry her. Polished off my look well.....and I got the job! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Took my chocolate bays with me to an interview last week and it was fab to carry her. Polished off my look well.....and I got the job! [emoji16][emoji16]


Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Valerie44

Does anybody else notice the new Louis Vuitton City bag style looks eerily similar to the Mulberry Roxanne?
   I loooooooove the Roxanne style. LV has put their icon, a shoulder strap and a few jazzy add ons, but....... It's Roxanne!


----------



## ksuromax

Dubai 7's was great as usual, we took loads of pics and England again won Bronze and Tom Mitchell was same brilliant as last year! 
2016 and 2017 i like his new hair style!


----------



## ksuromax

Oh dear... OMG!! I have just noticed, my DS wears the same t-shirt!!!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Oh dear... OMG!! I have just noticed, my DS wears the same t-shirt!!!



Great pics, your daughter has the same beautiful hair as you. Great t shirt , he loves it. Looks like you had a great time...and yes I agree about the shaved head, looks good


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Great pics, your daughter has the same beautiful hair as you. Great t shirt , he loves it. Looks like you had a great time...and yes I agree about the shaved head, looks good


Thank you


----------



## amya2498

Hi everyone! 
I've just purchased my first mulberry lily and as I love my leather jackets I wanted to know if the chains are prone to marking the leather? Has anyone any experience with this?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Haven't checked Mulberry out for awhile, I have to say I really like what they're doing now. Especially this quilted Darley!


----------



## ElainePG

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Haven't checked Mulberry out for awhile, I have to say I really like what they're doing now. Especially this quilted Darley!


Ooh! Pretty bag!


----------



## NY2005

Morning lovely ladies. Seasons greetings to you all, hope Santa has been good to you. Enjoy this festive season.


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Morning lovely ladies. Seasons greetings to you all, hope Santa has been good to you. Enjoy this festive season.


Merry Christmas! I hope you are doing fine and had lovely days.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! Pretty bag!


Happy birthday, Elaine! Hope you enjoyed a lovely day.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Happy birthday, Elaine! Hope you enjoyed a lovely day.


Thank you, dear Ludmilla! It’s been a wonderful day!


----------



## March786

The uk sale is on


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope you are doing fine and had lovely days.



You too Luds, very quiet on here these days isn’t it. Hope you are well and enjoying Christmas


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear Ludmilla! It’s been a wonderful day!


Very happy to hear this.


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> You too Luds, very quiet on here these days isn’t it. Hope you are well and enjoying Christmas


Yes. Admittedly, I am vistiting the Mulb forum only very sporadically.


----------



## Skater

A belated happy new year to everyone!  I hadn’t checked this thread out for a while as it seems to have been very quiet, and I’m also just checking in from time to time. Nice to see many familiar names though!

I’m thinking of doing a major cull of bags, clothes and “stuff”... maybe 2018 will be the year of the clear-out for me! Will take a collection pic later this week and let you all know how I get on...


----------



## ipsum

Anyone has CS lady e-mail? Their general CS doesn't reply to my complaint regarding quality issues.


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> A belated happy new year to everyone!  I hadn’t checked this thread out for a while as it seems to have been very quiet, and I’m also just checking in from time to time. Nice to see many familiar names though!
> 
> I’m thinking of doing a major cull of bags, clothes and “stuff”... maybe 2018 will be the year of the clear-out for me! Will take a collection pic later this week and let you all know how I get on...


Belated happy new year to you, too! And all the best for your cleaning out the closet project!
Have you decided which bags have to go, yet?


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> Belated happy new year to you, too! And all the best for your cleaning out the closet project!
> Have you decided which bags have to go, yet?



Kind of... but we’ll see when I get them all out for a family pic tomorrow!


----------



## Skater

Confessional pics now in ‘family’ thread! [emoji33]


----------



## DeniApril

https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/mini-bags/small-darley-rosewater-small-classic-grain
Does anyone have this in rosewater color? If so, how is the color transfer? I really like this bag but I wear jeans all the time so I'm kinda worried about my jeans staining this beautiful purse...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just sad the mini seaton in black is sold out, the Kate effect of course. I had it on my favorites before she wore it, so I hope it comes back soon...


----------



## Skater

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just sad the mini seaton in black is sold out, the Kate effect of course. I had it on my favorites before she wore it, so I hope it comes back soon...



Back in stock on M.com...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Skater said:


> Back in stock on M.com...


it says Coming soon?


----------



## Skater

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it says Coming soon?



Is this the one? It offers “add to bag” and “collect in store” - but it’s the UK site so if you’re in another country the stock status may be different...

https://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/seaton/mini-seaton-black-small-classic-grain


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Skater said:


> Is this the one? It offers “add to bag” and “collect in store” - but it’s the UK site so if you’re in another country the stock status may be different...
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/seaton/mini-seaton-black-small-classic-grain


Ok, thank you... yes, I'm in another country


----------



## GoStanford

I've never seen this type of decorated Mulberry - now listed on the Nordstrom website.  What do you all think?

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mulber...rigin=keywordsearch&keyword=mulberry+magnolia


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> I've never seen this type of decorated Mulberry - now listed on the Nordstrom website.  What do you all think?
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mulber...rigin=keywordsearch&keyword=mulberry+magnolia


Oh.... definitely not my style. Would be interested to see what others think!


----------



## princesspig

GoStanford said:


> I've never seen this type of decorated Mulberry - now listed on the Nordstrom website.  What do you all think?
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mulber...rigin=keywordsearch&keyword=mulberry+magnolia



I saw a purse or pouch in John Lewis the other day.
I'm not a fan of the magnolia design or the colours/combination of the colours - but that's just my preference.

This specific satchel does not appeal to me at all. I get the cross-body strap, but I don't like how/where it is attached to the bag. The sides do not look even.
I'm also not impressed by the leather - IMO it looks terrible on picture 5. 

I do like the colour of the inside of the bag.


----------



## Mike the water guy

Hi guys, 
QQ, any tips on getting the buckle looking nicer, mines pretty scratched up after a few months with my bag


----------



## marcott2

hey all.....I would appreciate any thoughts. I just discovered Mulberry last year as I purchased the new Bayswater and an OM model Bays preloved in new condition for both and then I bought a medium continental wallet during sale last summer......I discovered a preloved Effie tote and realize that style, with the smaller tree logo is from 2013/14.......and seems very unpopular. I feel I can really appreciate it for work or travel and literally so cheap, as under 300.00 for it in near new condition.......but have any of you seen them in the past and curious about your thoughts on this style? Maybe someone owns one now or in the past? thanks for any comments


----------



## lovingmybags

Anyone knows what happened with the oak heritage Bayswater online?  It showed as sold out one day, then was taken down from Mulberry's website.  I thought maybe some of them have headed to the outlets, but when I called neither of them in the US has it.  Are they around?


----------



## Pessie

lovingmybags said:


> Anyone knows what happened with the oak heritage Bayswater online?  It showed as sold out one day, then was taken down from Mulberry's website.  I thought maybe some of them have headed to the outlets, but when I called neither of them in the US has it.  Are they around?


It's still online in the UK, perhaps they're just out of stock


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sad to see it so dead in here this used to be such a great forum JC killed it and the brand


----------



## ksuromax

i have one more Lily coming in, as per tracking, it will be here on Sunday, so i am gonna have my second reveal in a week


----------



## ksuromax

Can anyone tell me, please, why some mini Lilies come without interwoven leather in the chain? 
are they outlet pieces? 

TIA


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Sad to see it so dead in here this used to be such a great forum JC killed it and the brand


Hi Elvis, good to see you. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## hephephippo

Just want to say hi. I got my first Mulberry this past weekend -- a Clifton in Rosewater. I am in love with the understated elegance of the brand and hope to add more Mulberry bags in my collection : ) Really glad I finally gave this label a try. I felt like i won a million bucks -- the quality and craftsmanship, the feel of the leather, everything about the bag i got was just amazing. I am shocked at the low price too (when compared to other bags I was looking at). I wanted a summer-y pink-ish/nude-ish bag that was casual but not overly so. The options I had included the Gucci Marmont bag, a Prada bag that had similar quilting (i think it was a camera bag), and a YSL camera bag, or YSL LouLou bag. Not hating on any of those other bags, but for the pricepoint, the Mulberry was the most luxurious looking bag, with the most effort in stitching and quality. I was just very impressed. /rave


----------



## lovingmybags

Was there a price increase?  Just looked at the website again today, and the heritage bayswater increased from $1299 to $1450 in the US...


----------



## GoStanford

lovingmybags said:


> Was there a price increase?  Just looked at the website again today, and the heritage bayswater increased from $1299 to $1450 in the US...


I'll have to take a look as well.  At one point I remember it was cheaper to ship from Selfridge's to the US, though coordinating the shipment receiving through DHL was difficult.  But the bag arrived beautifully boxed up and safely.


----------



## lovingmybags

GoStanford said:


> I'll have to take a look as well.  At one point I remember it was cheaper to ship from Selfridge's to the US, though coordinating the shipment receiving through DHL was difficult.  But the bag arrived beautifully boxed up and safely.



Hi there, I saw that as well; the only reason I hesitated buying big ticket items internationally is due to customs.  Not sure how much you'd have to pay for leather products.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Elvis, good to see you. Hope you are doing well.



Hi Ladies


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Ladies


Hi wee drop! How are you?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ludmilla said:


> Hi wee drop! How are you?



Good thanks, the house extension is all finished (finally) and things are quiet


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> Good thanks, the house extension is all finished (finally) and things are quiet


Glad to hear this! Hope the construction work did not cost too many nerves.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Ludmilla said:


> Glad to hear this! Hope the construction work did not cost too many nerves.



Not too many 
I hope all is well with you and everyone here


----------



## daisychainz

Hello. Does anyone happen to know if the mini zipped Bayswater is larger than the nano Celine luggage? The dimensions indicate it is, but does anyone have both, or have seen both, to confirm?


----------



## GoStanford

lovingmybags said:


> Hi there, I saw that as well; the only reason I hesitated buying big ticket items internationally is due to customs.  Not sure how much you'd have to pay for leather products.


I haven't caught up on Mulberry posts in a while.  As I recall, Selfridge's covered the customs.  I don't recall having to pay anything beyond their shipping price to the United States.  Now, it was a bit of a pain to coordinate delivery, as DHL doesn't deliver here as often as UPS does in my experience, but it worked out in the end.

On another note, I was consignment shopping today and carrying my Alexa, which I purchased in January as the last ones were being sold.  I was shocked to see an Alexa in Darwin leather at the consignment store - shocked because Mulberry doesn't pop up much in California on the secondhand market.  I don't have the experience to decide if it's authentic, and I didn't ask to snap photos.  I ended up walking away from it for a few reasons, and am curious if any of you have experience of this to chime in:
-screws on the front plate were not symmetric, but on the back they were
-Made in England on the inside tag looked a little wonky; had an X sewn on the back
-care cards were white printed on black, whereas my other bags, all more recent, are grayish printed on white
-dust bag had a black Mulberry tree printed on both sides of a white bag.  My more recent bags are gold trees printed on a gray bag.
-the bag was in good used condition - so it seemed real enough to somebody.  But this is the poor logic that makes me get fuzzy-headed inside consignment stores!

I hate thinking I walked away from a good deal - do you think it could be real?  The SAs were no help.  They assume everything that comes into that store is real.

P.S.  I see an old post from Lakrits saying that Alexa wasn't made in Darwin.  Did that ever change?


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi GoStanford - as Lakrits says, Alexa's weren't made in Darwin leather.  Darwin leather was discontinued before the Alexa style was introduced and I am sure there were none made in it, it was a thick leather which isn't suitable for the Alexa anyway.  I think walking away from the bag was a blessing in disguise!

MM.


----------



## Pessie

MiniMabel said:


> Hi GoStanford - as Lakrits says, Alexa's weren't made in Darwin leather.  Darwin leather was discontinued before the Alexa style was introduced and I am sure there were none made in it, it was a thick leather which isn't suitable for the Alexa anyway.  I think walking away from the bag was a blessing in disguise!
> 
> MM.


Wasn’t there a backpack/convertible Alexa briefly available?  I think that was NVT?


----------



## GoStanford

MiniMabel said:


> Hi GoStanford - as Lakrits says, Alexa's weren't made in Darwin leather.  Darwin leather was discontinued before the Alexa style was introduced and I am sure there were none made in it, it was a thick leather which isn't suitable for the Alexa anyway.  I think walking away from the bag was a blessing in disguise!
> 
> MM.


Good to know.  I've never seen Darwin leather in person, so I don't know what this one was made of.  I agree it was best to walk away.  The care cards said Darwin leather on the inside, but even aside from that, the combination of other things like the non-symmetric screws on the front plate and the Phillips-head screws on the straps were troubling.  Funny how my logic sometimes goes out the window when vintage shopping, but not this time!


----------



## Slowhand

GoStanford said:


> Good to know.  I've never seen Darwin leather in person, so I don't know what this one was made of.  I agree it was best to walk away.  The care cards said Darwin leather on the inside, but even aside from that, the combination of other things like the non-symmetric screws on the front plate and the Phillips-head screws on the straps were troubling.  Funny how my logic sometimes goes out the window when vintage shopping, but not this time!



You made a good decision there . If you're ever n the presence of Darwin you will know by the smell   It's amazing !!! 
Especially Chocolate Darwin


----------



## Skater

Pessie said:


> Wasn’t there a backpack/convertible Alexa briefly available?  I think that was NVT?



Was that the special edition for the 2012 Olympics? I think that was some kind of calf leather - anyway it was thicker than soft buffalo but not as thick as Darwin from memory...

I sometimes wish I’d bought one!


----------



## Pessie

Skater said:


> Was that the special edition for the 2012 Olympics? I think that was some kind of calf leather - anyway it was thicker than soft buffalo but not as thick as Darwin from memory...
> 
> I sometimes wish I’d bought one!


I can’t remember exactly when it was, but I do remember hovering over something like that on the website!  I think it was a calf leather, and it might have been in the men’s section


----------



## nevertoolate

I know this may be controversial but... I love the Lily but would love to see it with some different straps. I'm not too keen on the metal. Has anyone seen any variations? I doubt Mulberry would have done one, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried to change the strap or alter it in some way themselves, or seen any pictures?


----------



## NazM

Hi ladies 
I have just bought two Lilys in the standard size. The first one is in glossy goat and was more worn than the second one. When I compared them I noticed that the second lilys leather was different and in buffalo shine. I got the receipt for both bags as well and the bag with glossy goat leather cost the double of the price of the bag with buffalo shine. Could u please tell me the big different between the leathers and which one I should keep considering the durability and scrathes. I personally think the one with buffalo shine looks more beautiful, but the glossy goat looks more hard-wearing. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Yuki85

Hello bag lovers, 

I have been eying on the Bayswater for two years now and hope to get one (OAK love love)by end of this year! I am more a LV girl but everytime when I see the oak leather i just can’t forget about the leather since two years! I love LV but sometimes I just want to have a smooth leather bag instead of canvas! For me it is a classic but how come the videos on YouTube are all very old?? Do people not buy it anymore? And is it heavy in compare with Celine Phantom? I wanna to use it as a workbag!


----------



## Katinahat

Yuki85 said:


> Hello bag lovers,
> 
> I have been eying on the Bayswater for two years now and hope to get one (OAK love love)by end of this year! I am more a LV girl but everytime when I see the oak leather i just can’t forget about the leather since two years! I love LV but sometimes I just want to have a smooth leather bag instead of canvas! For me it is a classic but how come the videos on YouTube are all very old?? Do people not buy it anymore? And is it heavy in compare with Celine Phantom? I wanna to use it as a workbag!



My Bayswater is mole grey in small classic grain so I can’t help with colour but I certainly love it as a work bag. It’s a classic bag which doesn’t tire.  I’m a leather fan rather than canvas myself. I have a small bays in black in the same smooth leather as the oak and it’s my favourite leather on any of my bags. 

There is an oak bays post on the what’s in my bag thread on mulberry which might help you?


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> My Bayswater is mole grey in small classic grain so I can’t help with colour but I certainly love it as a work bag. It’s a classic bag which doesn’t tire.  I’m a leather fan rather than canvas myself. I have a small bays in black in the same smooth leather as the oak and it’s my favourite leather on any of my bags.
> 
> There is an oak bays post on the what’s in my bag thread on mulberry which might help you?



Thank you for your comments! I hear that mulberry has changed their oak leather, how pity! I am planning to go to our store tomorrow to check out! I love the leather from mulberry!


----------



## Slowhand

Just on the off chance there is anyone out there .... Happy Christmas . This used to be such a fun and vibrant thread back in the day .....


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Just on the off chance there is anyone out there .... Happy Christmas . This used to be such a fun and vibrant thread back in the day .....


And the same to you, dear!


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> And the same to you, dear!



Lovely to ‘see’ you again Elaine . I thought of you the other day when telling someone about our wonderful Californian holiday .


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Lovely to ‘see’ you again Elaine . I thought of you the other day when telling someone about our wonderful Californian holiday .


----------



## MiniMabel

Happy Christmas to Mulberry admirers and collectors!


----------



## rekanes

Hey. Have you ever seen this Mulberry logo?  I've already seen different, real and false. But this logo I see for the first time. It's an evening riddle.


----------



## MiniMabel

rekanes said:


> Hey. Have you ever seen this Mulberry logo?  I've already seen different, real and false. But this logo I see for the first time. It's an evening riddle.



Hi, yes it's from the older bags, probably called vintage bags now!


----------



## akarp317

Out with this beauty today!


----------



## msd_bags

Just received my order from Selfridges.  A small wallet in Oxblood.  Such great organization!


----------



## bagcanada

Hello everyone, anyone from Toronto that can give me some advice?
I got a beige colour Bayswater (not the heritage style one) in April 2018. I used it for maybe 10 times and the plaque already have hairline scratches from the turning 'key knob' that locks the bag. Any idea if the Toronto *yorkdale or yorkville* locations offer complimentary cleaning on the hairlines scratches? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## aiki1629

Hi everyone!! I'm new to this group, but I love mulberry! I just  ordered, want to know your opinion on zip bayswater on this material croc embossed burgundy.. ( pic not mine) thank you all in advance.


----------



## nadatoprada

Hello! Please help me choose. I like that the Bayswater has a long strap, but the grey one has a zip! Both good features to have. Are they both made in England still? Looking for a new work bag.


----------



## ksuromax

nadatoprada said:


> Hello! Please help me choose. I like that the Bayswater has a long strap, but the grey one has a zip! Both good features to have. Are they both made in England still? Looking for a new work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337498
> View attachment 4337499


i like the grey on you, i think it will be more versatile 
with regards to the long strap, do you think this size and structure will work well for shoulder carry?


----------



## SnowBells

Hi everyone! Okay, so I have about 7 weeks (when we're off to London next and I'm getting my belated Christmas present) to think about my next Mulberry bag. I have a Small Zipped Bayswater in Oak and my new baby bought yesterday, a 'modern' Bayswater with Strap in Oxblood. I'm not sure whether I want to go for a classic, like a Heritage Bayswater to round up my Bayswater collection OR go for something completely different. Like a Seaton or Amberley. 

I looked at the Amberley yesterday, and while it does look fun, not sure if it's practical? And the Seaton looks more like an evening/official function bag to me. How does the Heritage Bayswater compare to the modern one in terms of wearability?

If you have any of these bags above and can give me the pros and cons, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Katinahat

What a lovely trip to plan for, especially as it involves Mulberry shopping. 

What sizes were you looking at? There is a big variety depending on what you might use it for. I’ve got a mini Amberley and while I love it, it just a bit too mini. Small might have been better. The crossbody leather strap is great and I love the new lock. However, I do sometimes wish it had a chain like the Lily. 

I’ve also got a large Seaton which I use for work. It’s got a really practical interior with two big sections and a small sized section between them. The leather has worn really well and again it has the lovely new lock.

However, I do also love my first mulberry purchase which is a mole grey heritage bays from before they were called heritage! It huge for using for work or a day out shopping but quite heavy. The leather has worn a bit at the corners. I think a NVT one might have been better got this. 

Good luck and let us know what you choose!


----------



## Eternel

Hi!
I wonder what year the manufacturing started in Turkey?  
Is there some where I can find history, or kind of catalogue over old bags.


----------



## leesharon

I see quite some posts about the Heritage Bayswater so figured I share some of the pricing I found for this bag by country. All converted to US dollar (using today's exchange rate) and excluding any tax (e.g., VAT).

Source: https://handbag-prices.com/mulberry/heritage-bayswater/

Interesting to see that South Korea is nearly $500 more expensive compared to Denmark!

Denmark US$ 1,160 (DKK 7,720)
United Kingdom US$ 1,190 (£ 913)
Italy US$ 1,192 (€ 1,061)
Netherlands US$ 1,202 (€ 1,070)
Spain US$ 1,202 (€ 1,070)
Sweden US$ 1,203 (SEK 11,192)
France US$ 1,212 (€ 1,079)
Germany US$ 1,222 (€ 1,088)
Australia US$ 1,354 (A$ 1,905)
China US$ 1,489 (¥ 10,000)
Canada US$ 1,490 (C$ 1,995)
United States US$ 1,550
South Korea US$ 1,621 (₩ 1,844,545)


----------



## Mulbays

Hi

Does anyone know if you push the wings bayswater with straps in and out like the bayswater without straps?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yuki85

Hi, does anyone use their bayswater in oak at rainy days. I did it once even though I use the spray but still i cannot bring myself to use it in the rain, but on the other side I want to use this bag everyday (all year around) . Just love it so much. I know it is confusing but I hope somebody will understand my feeling. Thank you


----------



## sabrunka

Hello everyone! I am planning on buying a couple bags from the NAP sale, do you think I should jump on them now or wait for further discounts? Id be bummed if I missed out because I was being too cheap lol.


----------



## Yuki85

Hello, I am planning to buy the French Wallet in oak. but I do not know if it does go on sale or not? Should I wait?


----------



## Thellie

nadatoprada said:


> Hello! Please help me choose. I like that the Bayswater has a long strap, but the grey one has a zip! Both good features to have. Are they both made in England still? Looking for a new work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337498
> View attachment 4337499


Love the pink colour, so happy, and the strap is useful too.


----------



## GoStanford

What's the status of suede linings versus microfiber linings in the Heritage Bayswaters these days?  The US website for Nordstrom now shows an Oxblood Heritage Bayswater, whereas before they were carrying only the updated Johnny Coca Bayswaters.  I can't tell if the Heritage lining is microfiber or not.  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I could've sworn the Zipped and Coca Bayswater had larger sizes than Small and Mini. Would an A4 size paper fit in the Small for either?


----------



## Lili W

Hi, just wanted a few thoughts on bags you carry when attending weddings (as a guest). Been on the hunt for an Oak Lily but haven't found one so may have to take my small Bayswater satchel to a wedding this weekend. I always think that top handle bags are a bit too casual for these kinds of occasions, anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Hi Lili,
Nowadays I tend to use my MM Christy for the most formal occasions, although have used my Gunmetal Belle (using a longer gunmetal tone chain.) Both fit the essentials and keep hands free.  Your SBS will look chic, and you could always add a bit of special silk to "dress her up" if you have something that works with your outfit


----------



## candyapple15

It seems there is no “wildlife sighting” thread in Mulberry but I can’t stop myself to take a quick picture  of this lady wearing a vintage scotchgrain shopper which I owned years ago. It’s a kind of chic wearing a vintage bag. Tks for letting me share.


----------



## Yuki85

Hi everyone,
Today I found that my mulberry wallet which I bought maybe 3 months ago started to chip! 
I attach a photo just for everyone to see if am I too picky or there is something about the glazing??? Can you see it?? I don’t know about the CS of mulberry! If there is something can I take it back to the store and ask for repair?


----------



## elvisfan4life

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Lili,
> Nowadays I tend to use my MM Christy for the most formal occasions, although have used my Gunmetal Belle (using a longer gunmetal tone chain.) Both fit the essentials and keep hands free.  Your SBS will look chic, and you could always add a bit of special silk to "dress her up" if you have something that works with your outfit


Awww I used to have a gunmetal belle!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4495499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is no “wildlife sighting” thread in Mulberry but I can’t stop myself to take a quick picture  of this lady wearing a vintage scotchgrain shopper which I owned years ago. It’s a kind of chic wearing a vintage bag. Tks for letting me share.


there are several such threads but there is no One posting here anymore !!!


----------



## mariabdc

Hello,
I am new to this subforum... I used to hang around with the Chloe ladies, but havent posted in tPF for years!
Mulberry's bags have recently caught my eye whilst trying to downsize my collection and now it's turning into an obsession... Very bad indeed...
Regards from Spain!


----------



## catweazle

mariabdc said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this subforum... I used to hang around with the Chloe ladies, but havent posted in tPF for years!
> Mulberry's bags have recently caught my eye whilst trying to downsize my collection and now it's turning into an obsession... Very bad indeed...
> Regards from Spain!


I so feel with you. I caught the Mulberry bug about a year ago. It all started with a croc embossed tan Bayswater and since then I keep on finding more and more Mulberrys which I like. Usually the older styles (which fits perfect as preloved is better for my budget anyways ).


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks! 
I am now trying to sell bags which I havent used for ages in order to get funds for a very red Mulberry - either an Antony or a small Darley. Let's see how things go.
Have a great day ahead, everyone!


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Hi guys,

Bit of a strange one but I was wondering if anyone had ever seen a Mulberry item with a “not for resale” stamp on it.

I purchased a Dome Rivet French Purse in Deer Brown, when it’s arrived it has this stamped under the flap next to the “Mulberry” embossing. I’ve checked back on the listing and the seller had been covering it up in the pictures so I never saw it until now. I’m not sure if this is another version of a score through or it’s an ex display piece? It’s all a bit strange!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katinahat

Been dreaming of a regular black lily with silver hardware all year ever since getting the oak one last year. It’s such a useful evening/event bag. 

Looked at it loads but always managed to restrained myself. Just made the plunge due to interest free credit with one department store to spread the cost. Probably it will go in the Mulberry sale but without the credit. 

Can’t wait for it to arrive so I can take it to nights out over Christmas! Hope I’ll love it even more!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Hi xjenniferclaire, agree it's an odd thing not to disclose when selling.  I would certainly check with seller for more info and see what she says.  Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## xjenniferclaire

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi xjenniferclaire, agree it's an odd thing not to disclose when selling.  I would certainly check with seller for more info and see what she says.  Good luck and let us know how you get on


Thanks so much!

The seller did get back to me to advise it was a staff sale, I assume it maybe wasn’t mentioned to avoid getting into any trouble? I always though staff sales were a score through but this must be a different way of doing it on SLGs.

Either way, it was bought as a project so I’m pretty happy


----------



## MulberryMermaid

A very happy and peaceful Christmas to all Mulberry friends, wherever you may be.


----------



## MiniMabel

MulberryMermaid said:


> A very happy and peaceful Christmas to all Mulberry friends, wherever you may be.




I second this, and add in New Year, too!


----------



## Izzy48

Happy Christmas to all !


----------



## catweazle

Happy Holidays to each one of you, whatever you're celebrating. Have a peaceful time with your beloved ones.


----------



## Katinahat

Merry Christmas and wishing you all a Mulberry filled season be that admiring, carrying, receiving or purchasing. x


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Happy Christmas to all !


And to you & yours, dear @Izzy48 .


----------



## mariabdc

Happy Christmas and happy New Year to all of you!
May it be filled with joy, happiness and some reveals!


----------



## greenwichbaby

Hi everyone, I’m new to mulberry but convinced my partner to purchase a preloved lily on eBay but I don’t thinks it’s authentic, from looking at my pictures can anyone confirm if it looks genuine please. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you in advance x


----------



## Izzybet

greenwichbaby said:


> View attachment 4632401
> View attachment 4632402
> View attachment 4632403
> View attachment 4632404
> View attachment 4632405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I’m new to mulberry but convinced my partner to purchase a preloved lily on eBay but I don’t thinks it’s authentic, from looking at my pictures can anyone confirm if it looks genuine please. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you in advance x


You can get your bag authenticated in the Authenticate my Mulberry thread, just follow the instructions on the first post. Good luck


----------



## sabrunka

Im thinking I might grab the Leighton in the yellow color! Its down to about 50% off and it is really beautiful.


----------



## Yuki85

Has anyone bought the new belted bayswater satchel?


----------



## saras_purses

Do you know if any authentic Mulberry bags are made in spain? I found a beautiful bayswater on ebay, but I can see in the pictures that the label says "Made in spain".


----------



## MulberryMermaid

saras_purses said:


> Do you know if any authentic Mulberry bags are made in spain? I found a beautiful bayswater on ebay, but I can see in the pictures that the label says "Made in spain".


Yes, some Mulberry items were made in Spain.  If you are concerned about authenticity, you can always post the Bayswater on the authentication thread here and the lovely authenticators will have a look at it for you.


----------



## Katinahat

saras_purses said:


> Do you know if any authentic Mulberry bags are made in spain? I found a beautiful bayswater on ebay, but I can see in the pictures that the label says "Made in spain".


I know they make Mulberry bags in China and Turkey as well as England but haven’t heard of Spain. I’m not experienced at buying preloved though and it might be fine.  

All my bags come from Mulberry direct albeit main store less than sale, outlet or airport! All their labels that I’ve just checked say Made in England.  

Hope someone can assist you with more certainty. Good luck!


----------



## Katinahat

MulberryMermaid said:


> Yes, some Mulberry items were made in Spain.  If you are concerned about authenticity, you can always post the Bayswater on the authentication thread here and the lovely authenticators will have a look at it for you.


Much better advice from MM!


----------



## Katinahat

Feels quiet in the Mulberry forum in 2020. Are many of you Mulberry fans being caught up with other brands or are you still loving your Mulberry bags?


----------



## Pink Sunshine

saras_purses said:


> Do you know if any authentic Mulberry bags are made in spain? I found a beautiful bayswater on ebay, but I can see in the pictures that the label says "Made in spain".


The haircalf and sheepskin bags were often made in Spain. I have a Womble Bayswater and a haircalf Harriet, both made in Spain and utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Feels quiet in the Mulberry forum in 2020. Are many of you Mulberry fans being caught up with other brands or are you still loving your Mulberry bags?


I haven’t bought any new Mulberry bags for several years now - probably my last one was an Alexa or a Small Willow. I’m not feeling the same love these days, but I still treasure the ones I’ve bought, particularly the SBS, Lily and Bayswaters. I’ve been using a LV Speedy 30 for the past week or so!


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Sunshine said:


> I haven’t bought any new Mulberry bags for several years now - probably my last one was an Alexa or a Small Willow. I’m not feeling the same love these days, but I still treasure the ones I’ve bought, particularly the SBS, Lily and Bayswaters. I’ve been using a LV Speedy 30 for the past week or so!


Those are some lovely classic Mulberry bags you have! Great choices. I too have an SBS, Lilys and a Bayswater as well as a few others. 

Interesting you’ve moved on to LV. I looked at a Neverfull with real interest a few weeks ago. I liked the shape and style but just wasn’t sure about the canvas having got so used to thick gorgeous Mulberry leather so left it in the end. The speedy seems like a great bag style too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pink Sunshine said:


> I haven’t bought any new Mulberry bags for several years now - probably my last one was an Alexa or a Small Willow. I’m not feeling the same love these days, but I still treasure the ones I’ve bought, particularly the SBS, Lily and Bayswaters. I’ve been using a LV Speedy 30 for the past week or so!


same !! After buying hundreds of bags I haven't even looked since the new designer took over and won't I pop in here once in a while to see if any of the old girls are around but most converse on social media now


----------



## Katinahat

elvisfan4life said:


> same !! After buying hundreds of bags I haven't even looked since the new designer took over and won't I pop in here once in a while to see if any of the old girls are around but most converse on social media now


I think a lot of people feel that way. I’m somewhat less keen on some of the newer designs. They have lost their simple classic style with too much adornment. However, I can definitely recommend the Seaton and Amberley. Possibly more structured than your typical mulberry but very attractive bags. Also, I don’t have a Leighton but they do have that classic Mulberry vibe and I can certainly see myself carrying one. 

Perhaps one day more people will pop back in to chat.


----------



## Taimi

I still use and love my Mulberry bags, but haven’t bought anything for a while. There are still old models like Heritage Bayswaters and Lilies for sale, but I have enough Mulberry bags already, so that’s why I have diversified to other brands too. Mulberry is still the number one for me.


----------



## Katinahat

Taimi said:


> I still use and love my Mulberry bags, but haven’t bought anything for a while. There are still old models like Heritage Bayswaters and Lilies for sale, but I have enough Mulberry bags already, so that’s why I have diversified to other brands too. Mulberry is still the number one for me.


They oldies are the best ones! Which other brands are you enjoying now?


----------



## Taimi

Katinahat said:


> They oldies are the best ones! Which other brands are you enjoying now?


Yes they are! I do like Coca’s models too, I have a small zipped Bays in black with embroidered flowers and it’s so pretty and well-made!  

I’ve bought last year an YSL Niki, a LV Neonoe and I just ordered an Alma bb in seaside, both in epi leather.


----------



## Katinahat

Taimi said:


> Yes they are! I do like Coca’s models too, I have a small zipped Bays in black with embroidered flowers and it’s so pretty and well-made!
> 
> I’ve bought last year an YSL Niki, a LV Neonoe and I just ordered an Alma bb in seaside, both in epi leather.


Yes, the small zipped bays is a particularly lovely bag! I too like some of the newer designs. Interesting that you are now enjoying LV but still sticking to leather rather than canvas. Both gorgeous bays. Do show us the alma on the general new handbags thread when it arrives. Sounds lovely!


----------



## Taimi

Katinahat said:


> Yes, the small zipped bays is a particularly lovely bag! I too like some of the newer designs. Interesting that you are now enjoying LV but still sticking to leather rather than canvas. Both gorgeous bays. Do show us the alma on the general new handbags thread when it arrives. Sounds lovely!


I actually like damier ebene canvas, but mono is too loud for me personally. I will!


----------



## JPsmom923

Katinahat said:


> Feels quiet in the Mulberry forum in 2020. Are many of you Mulberry fans being caught up with other brands or are you still loving your Mulberry bags?


I’m still in love with Mulberry. However, I can’t afford new ones so my collection is all from the resale market. I only have two of the newer models. An Abbey Bucket bag and a Hampstead.


----------



## Katinahat

JPsmom923 said:


> I’m still in love with Mulberry. However, I can’t afford new ones so my collection is all from the resale market. I only have two of the newer models. An Abbey Bucket bag and a Hampstead.


These are lovely bags to own! ❤️


----------



## Pink Sunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> same !! After buying hundreds of bags I haven't even looked since the new designer took over and won't I pop in here once in a while to see if any of the old girls are around but most converse on social media now


I agree. I’ve dipped my toe into the LV and Chanel families, and sold off a few bags I haven’t used for ages, but I’m not tempted by any of the new Mulberry offerings. 
It’s good to see some of the old girls back here!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Those are some lovely classic Mulberry bags you have! Great choices. I too have an SBS, Lilys and a Bayswater as well as a few others.
> 
> Interesting you’ve moved on to LV. I looked at a Neverfull with real interest a few weeks ago. I liked the shape and style but just wasn’t sure about the canvas having got so used to thick gorgeous Mulberry leather so left it in the end. The speedy seems like a great bag style too.


I have a couple of LE Speedy 30s, which I really like, but I still like the leather on my older Mulberry girls. I wish I had kept my chocolate SBS, and sold the chocolate Bays, but otherwise I don’t miss the ones which have gone.


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Sunshine said:


> I have a couple of LE Speedy 30s, which I really like, but I still like the leather on my older Mulberry girls. I wish I had kept my chocolate SBS, and sold the chocolate Bays, but otherwise I don’t miss the ones which have gone.


Chocolate is such a beautiful colour. They don’t seem to do it anymore. Shame about your SBS but I’m sure you got something else fabulous so no regrets now!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Chocolate is such a beautiful colour. They don’t seem to do it anymore. Shame about your SBS but I’m sure you got something else fabulous so no regrets now!


I didn’t realise that I wouldn’t carry the Choc Bays on a daily basis because she’s so heavy loaded up. I do have other Bayswaters which are lighter, but I’ve realised that my SBS girls suit me a lot better - and, as you say, they discontinued Choc. I wouldn’t mind an Oxblood, tbh ...


----------



## Katinahat

Does anyone have a Cara and ever wear it crossbody? I have a mini in steel blue which is a really great bag - versatile and attractive. I wear it as a backpack or over the shoulder. However, I’m tempted to give it a go crossbody but am not sure what it really looks like with the two straps clicked together with the hardware in the middle and whether that would be comfortable.  Any thoughts or advice gratefully received!


----------



## LittleLuxe

I'm loving the Small Zipped Bayswater after looking at a few reviews. The colour ranges are beautiful, especially the pink/nudes but their not available on their websites. I've seen them in photos and YouTube reviews so it's probably a few seasons ago - will try my luck at boutiques where I can.


----------



## sbb2006

I have only started purchasing Mulberry in the past two years (it's only just arrived where I am in Australia). I currently own a small Amberley in Deep Sea, regular Heritage Bayswater in Black and just two days ago purchased a medium Lily in Oak.
I use my small Amberley all the time and it really grew on me the more I used it. It holds a surprisingly large amount of things and being my first purchase was what convinced me to bite the bullet and invest in more Mulberry. The leather quality is so much better than the Coach bags I own!
I haven't used my Baywater in the 7 months I've owned it though as I find it a little too heavy.
I am really tempted by the small Baywaters though!


----------



## elvisfan4life

News today JC leaving after 5 years!! shame he has ruined the brand haven't bought any thing in 5 years and won't ever again


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> News today JC leaving after 5 years!! shame he has ruined the brand haven't bought any thing in 5 years and won't ever again


I know what you mean. Such a shame… I used to love Mulberry. 

In the meantime, how are you doing, dear @elvisfan4life ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean. Such a shame… I used to love Mulberry.
> 
> In the meantime, how are you doing, dear @elvisfan4life ?


Hi Elaine not.so.good my mom has been very very ill since Nov and this virus is just so scary. I hope you and DH.are.well keep safe xx


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi Elaine not.so.good my mom has been very very ill since Nov and this virus is just so scary. I hope you and DH.are.well keep safe xx


Oh, my dear, I am so very sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> News today JC leaving after 5 years!! shame he has ruined the brand haven't bought any thing in 5 years and won't ever again


Sorry to hear your mother is struggling. Wishing you and yours the very best especially your mother.  Some of the Mulberry bags are just beautiful. I have friends who have the Amberley, Seaton, zippered Bays and they are beautiful and well made. My daughter bought the small Iris and I purchased the large Iris and we both think they are fabulous bags. The leather and craftsman ship are outstanding. I hope Mulberry chooses wisely as Coach has done because I would love to see them succeed even more than they ever have. They fill a market slightly under Gucci, YSL, Prada and Fendi in retail price and their quality isn't that differnt. I just purchased a Fendi and I am pleased with it and the only difference I can see in my quality from Mulberry is cost. Although I do like the Fendi extremely well as well as the Prada I own. There are several brands of much lower cost to any of these that are producing very nice bags. Polene is one of these brands and they are lovely bags. Best to you!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi Elaine not.so.good my mom has been very very ill since Nov and this virus is just so scary. I hope you and DH.are.well keep safe xx


Thinking of your mum, elvis, and hoping she’s keeping safe. xx


----------



## Pink Sunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> News today JC leaving after 5 years!! shame he has ruined the brand haven't bought any thing in 5 years and won't ever again


Perhaps the new designer will reinstate the signature tree logo ...


----------



## Katinahat

sbb2006 said:


> I have only started purchasing Mulberry in the past two years (it's only just arrived where I am in Australia). I currently own a small Amberley in Deep Sea, regular Heritage Bayswater in Black and just two days ago purchased a medium Lily in Oak.
> I use my small Amberley all the time and it really grew on me the more I used it. It holds a surprisingly large amount of things and being my first purchase was what convinced me to bite the bullet and invest in more Mulberry. The leather quality is so much better than the Coach bags I own!
> I haven't used my Baywater in the 7 months I've owned it though as I find it a little too heavy.
> I am really tempted by the small Baywaters though!


Glad you have found and are enjoying mulberry. I have coach and mulberry too. I can see what you mean about the leather. Mulberry leather is thicker and the hard wear runs smoother. However, I do love Coach too. I tend to get my fun coloured or shaped pieces from Coach in their sales and stick to more classic styles from Mulberry to ensure I use them sufficiently for the price.


----------



## Katinahat

elvisfan4life said:


> News today JC leaving after 5 years!! shame he has ruined the brand haven't bought any thing in 5 years and won't ever again





Izzy48 said:


> Sorry to hear your mother is struggling. Wishing you and yours the very best especially your mother.  Some of the Mulberry bags are just beautiful. I have friends who have the Amberley, Seaton, zippered Bays and they are beautiful and well made. My daughter bought the small Iris and I purchased the large Iris and we both think they are fabulous bags. The leather and craftsman ship are outstanding. I hope Mulberry chooses wisely as Coach has done because I would love to see them succeed even more than they ever have. They fill a market slightly under Gucci, YSL, Prada and Fendi in retail price and their quality isn't that differnt. I just purchased a Fendi and I am pleased with it and the only difference I can see in my quality from Mulberry is cost. Although I do like the Fendi extremely well as well as the Prada I own. There are several brands of much lower cost to any of these that are producing very nice bags. Polene is one of these brands and they are lovely bags. Best to you!





Pink Sunshine said:


> Perhaps the new designer will reinstate the signature tree logo ...



I like some of the newer designs. Although most of my bags are preJC and I love the original tree postman’s lock. It’s just much more substantial. I have a Seaton and mini Amberley with the new Ryder’s lock and I do like them. 

I’d love to see the tree back more and hope they appoint a great designer when all this craziness is over. Perhaps people will be tempted back if they see new but classic designs with that great Mulberry DNA and  quality.


----------



## Amandines

elvisfan4life said:


> same !! After buying hundreds of bags I haven't even looked since the new designer took over and won't I pop in here once in a while to see if any of the old girls are around but most converse on social media now


Same! Classic oaks, the SBS, Ledbury, Bayswater, Piccadilly and Lily will never fall out of style for me. But no new ones are entering the building. I keep my classics and then I have some fun with Kate Spade ( the bright red Secret Admirer cross body is beautiful).


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm sure others will follow and I had no.idea the sports direct man owns 15% now


----------



## the_baglover

Ordered a black Bayswater. Waiting for it to arrive! It will be my first mulberry.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Is Mulberry in financial trouble?  The two stores they had in Canada have closed.  I'm a late comer to Mulbery and I've really impressed by their bags. Great value for the design and quality. LV and Gucci have gotten so expensive these last few years, I just don't think most of their bags are worth it.


----------



## SweedieBelle

remainsilly said:


> If you question a specific bag, please post for ladies in authentication thread.
> For general reference, check pics in this thread:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bayswater-pics-only-584110.html



I am searching and searching for this answer too, just bought a Bayswater from 2007 that looks, smells and feels great but the disc is attached to the other side of the bag, at the buckles. Is tehre anybody who seen this before? Hoping that it´s authentic.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

SweedieBelle said:


> I am searching and searching for this answer too, just bought a Bayswater from 2007 that looks, smells and feels great but the disc is attached to the other side of the bag, at the buckles. Is tehre anybody who seen this before? Hoping that it´s authentic.


Hi SweedieBelle and Welcome!  
remainsilly's advice holds true:  if you're concerned, best to post it to the authentication thread on here. Quite simple to do and then they can take a look for you.  Aspects of Mulberry's design have evolved, so it's best to leave it to the experts if you would like reassurance.  Here's the link you need and good luck! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


----------



## Rousse

I’m not sure if it’s the best place to post this, but although I’ve owned a couple of Bayswaters, I’ve wanted an Alexa for years! Managed to snap one up for a bargain price as it wasn’t in the best state, so I decided to work on it as a project. It’s not perfect, but I’m really happy with the results and love using it! It just seems like such a classic to me even now.

I’ve got a before and after pic here, and the effect the Brasso had on the hardware - so satisfying!


----------



## flo.rence

Hi everyone! I've had my Heritage Bayswater for a while now but I just decided to check out the date stamp... can anybody tell me how to read a Mulberry 7 digit date stamp? Thanks!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Rousse said:


> I’m not sure if it’s the best place to post this, but although I’ve owned a couple of Bayswaters, I’ve wanted an Alexa for years! Managed to snap one up for a bargain price as it wasn’t in the best state, so I decided to work on it as a project. It’s not perfect, but I’m really happy with the results and love using it! It just seems like such a classic to me even now.
> 
> I’ve got a before and after pic here, and the effect the Brasso had on the hardware - so satisfying!
> View attachment 4848983
> View attachment 4848984
> View attachment 4848985


You’ve done a great job! How are you finding her to carry? I’ve got the nubuck fox lock oversized Alexa and I need to use a liner to stop everything ending up in a puddle in the middle!


----------



## elvisfan4life

flo.rence said:


> Hi everyone! I've had my Heritage Bayswater for a while now but I just decided to check out the date stamp... can anybody tell me how to read a Mulberry 7 digit date stamp? Thanks!


If you mean the number on the metal tag they are fairly meaningless


----------



## flo.rence

elvisfan4life said:


> If you mean the number on the metal tag they are fairly meaningless



Thank you! Just wanted to check since other brands date stamps usually mean week/year of production.


----------



## Oliviarose87

Does anyone thing we will see much mulberry in the uk Black Friday weekend? Selfridges have a very tiny amount at the minute. Would of thought John Lewis might of had some seeing their sale has started, but perhaps they will wait till nearer the time.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Oliviarose87 said:


> Does anyone thing we will see much mulberry in the uk Black Friday weekend? Selfridges have a very tiny amount at the minute. Would of thought John Lewis might of had some seeing their sale has started, but perhaps they will wait till nearer the time.



I hope so but I think they will wait until Black Friday rather than other shops.


----------



## Oliviarose87

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> I hope so but I think they will wait until Black Friday rather than other shops.


I’m hoping on Friday we see some discounts!


----------



## Snowmin

I've had a break from Mulberry too. I'm not sure I will be tempted to get anything in any sale. However, I've discovered I really love the Tillie Satchel... ARGH!


----------



## Izzybet

Here is the link to the US sale for an idea of what might be coming our way in the UK…





						Sale Women's Bags | Mulberry
					

Discover the Mulberry sale at mulberry.com and shop sale women's bags online now.




					www.mulberry.com


----------



## Snowmin

Izzybet said:


> Here is the link to the US sale for an idea of what might be coming our way in the UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale Women's Bags | Mulberry
> 
> 
> Discover the Mulberry sale at mulberry.com and shop sale women's bags online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com


Wow! Those are quite different offerings.


----------



## Izzybet

Snowmin said:


> Wow! Those are quite different offerings.


I was hoping a black Bayswater tote would be in the sale, but nothing yet on the US site


----------



## PussInPearls

Do you know if the 2021 Mulberry spring collection is a Coca production, or is it the work of the new designer?


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi there! Does the original Bayswater bag no longer have shoulder strap hooks in the newer versions? I was wanting this bag but I will not get it if it doesn't have shoulder straps.


----------



## Katinahat

LexAeterna said:


> Hi there! Does the original Bayswater bag no longer have shoulder strap hooks in the newer versions? I was wanting this bag but I will not get it if it doesn't have shoulder straps.


The original (now called Heritage) did not have a strap and still doesn’t to my knowledge. My bag is circa 2015 doesn’t have straps. There was a newer style Bayswater with a strap but I don’t think that is a current style.


----------



## LexAeterna

Katinahat said:


> The original (now called Heritage) did not have a strap and still doesn’t to my knowledge. My bag is circa 2015 doesn’t have straps. There was a newer style Bayswater with a strap but I don’t think that is a current style.



Thanks! Turns out they had a version called "Bayswater with Strap". I distinctly remember this version in the online stores but I guess they have replaced it for the "Belted Bayswater with Strap".


----------



## Amandines

I once had a Bayswater with a strap, it was called Heritage but was way before those who are called Heritage now. It had a long strap like the SBS and it had to "belt straps" on the front flap if I'm not mistaken. Could have been around 2005- 2010? Mine was midnight blue and beautiful and I kind of regret moving her on..


----------



## Venus81

Hello!
I have seen a (very) big Amberley with a top handle, but I can't find it on Mulberry website... do you know if is discontinued? Is it an older version no more on sale?
Thanks for any informations!!


----------



## Venus81

This is the bag I was talking about in the previous post:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have you ever seen it? Is it discontinued?


----------



## 24shaz

Venus81 said:


> This is the bag I was talking about in the previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978551
> 
> Have you ever seen it? Is it discontinued?


I think this is the original shape Amberley, which confusingly was also called an Amberley satchel. There are quite a few listed on eBay


----------



## Venus81

24shaz said:


> I think this is the original shape Amberley, which confusingly was also called an Amberley satchel. There are quite a few listed on eBay


Is it an old bag or is it still produced?


----------



## 24shaz

Venus81 said:


> Is it an old bag or is it still produced?


Mulberry no longer sell this model, as far as I’m aware.


----------



## BR026140

Has anyone experienced any colour transfer with light colour bags? From what I have read regular applications of Collonil should be ok but just want to be sure!

I am going to buy a Darley and torn between rosewater or solid grey and black. I love love love the rosewater and solid grey colours but think black is probably more practical (though I don’t love it as much!!).


----------



## elvisfan4life

Who is the new designer ?


----------



## jaskg144

Still waiting for an opportunity to wear this amazing coat


----------



## Wordsworth

I’m disappointed the current icon editions are all minis. I have a mini Alexa that I’ve never used because I favour a bigger bag.






						Icon Editions | Designer Bags Icons | Mulberry World| Mulberry | Mulberry
					

Mulberry's 50th-anniversary celebrations unfolded with the limited-edition Mulberry Editions including The Mini Bayswater, The Mini Alexa and more.




					www.mulberry.com
				




 I’m also disappointed in the prices but that’s par for the course now and why I haven’t bought Mulberry in quite some time).


----------



## Amandines

elvisfan4life said:


> Who is the new designer ?


I really don´t know? Will be exciting to see what happens, but I doubt that I will ever get over and past my love for the Bayswaters and the Lilys...


----------



## rockdiva

Wordsworth said:


> I’m disappointed the current icon editions are all minis. I have a mini Alexa that I’ve never used because I favour a bigger bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Editions | Designer Bags Icons | Mulberry World| Mulberry | Mulberry
> 
> 
> Mulberry's 50th-anniversary celebrations unfolded with the limited-edition Mulberry Editions including The Mini Bayswater, The Mini Alexa and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also disappointed in the prices but that’s par for the course now and why I haven’t bought Mulberry in quite some time).


I was disappointed in the colour selection of the Alexas. They said they'll be dropping new Icons, so I hope they think about bringing back other vintage styles limited edition e.g. the small double zip tote, small Del Rey, etc.


----------



## elvisfan4life

rockdiva said:


> I was disappointed in the colour selection of the Alexas. They said they'll be dropping new Icons, so I hope they think about bringing back other vintage styles limited edition e.g. the small double zip tote, small Del Rey, etc.


Lol none of those are vintage styles!!!!


----------



## rockdiva

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol none of those are vintage styles!!!!


I consider them vintage - my personal opinion which you're free to scroll past


----------



## elvisfan4life

rockdiva said:


> I consider them vintage - my personal opinion which you're free to scroll past



Google definition of vintage and stop being rude


----------



## jaskg144

Just bought this amazing Mini Seaton from the online outlet


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Wordsworth said:


> I’m disappointed the current icon editions are all minis. I have a mini Alexa that I’ve never used because I favour a bigger bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Editions | Designer Bags Icons | Mulberry World| Mulberry | Mulberry
> 
> 
> Mulberry's 50th-anniversary celebrations unfolded with the limited-edition Mulberry Editions including The Mini Bayswater, The Mini Alexa and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also disappointed in the prices but that’s par for the course now and why I haven’t bought Mulberry in quite some time).


I agree! I don’t carry mini bags - I’d have preferred full size icon editions!


----------



## jaskg144

The Cheshire Oaks (UK) Mulberry outlet had some AMAZING deals on zipped Bayswaters and Seatons today!! All under 500, seatons were mini and micro, bayswaters were mini. Loads of gorgeous colours, metallics, etc. to choose from!! You can reach them on WhatsApp if you can't get into the store x


----------



## jp23

Was cleaning out my phone and found these! Sunny loves a high quality paper bag.


----------



## jp23

elvisfan4life said:


> Who is the new designer ?


I was wondering the same! I hope Mulberry takes this opportunity to listen to their customer base. I like the direction they're going in with re - introducing the Alexa and Roxanne.  I would be happy to see them focus on better leathers, some new bags with leather similar to Darwin would make me happy. I think the exchange program is interesting too! I know you're an OG mulberry fan what would you like to seem from the brand?


----------



## Snowmin

Mulberry have just released a whole load of Natural Veg Tanned Oak and looking at them I feel like I’ve gone back in time. Except the prices.

It's nice to see the return of some of the older styles and the leather seems to have changed. Mulberry could be listening to their clientele after all.

Personally, I would really love for them to bring back Tillie.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Snowmin said:


> Mulberry have just released a whole load of Natural Veg Tanned Oak and looking at them I feel like I’ve gone back in time. Except the prices.
> 
> It's nice to see the return of some of the older styles and the leather seems to have changed. Mulberry could be listening to their clientele after all.
> 
> Personally, I would really love for them to bring back Tillie.


Ooh how interesting, I just had a quick look.  For the first time in a long time, I like the look of bags!  And there are some pretty spring colours.  I wonder whether the leather is as good as the original NVT?
I had a black Tillie, fabulous leather and quality hardware.


----------



## Snowmin

Ahh I'd love a Tillie, I've been scouring pre-loved places for years for a decent Tillie now, still no luck. 

The recent "Black High Shine Leather" Alexa caught my eye, and I would love to see it in person. Though I think if they offered it in Tillie, I would prefer the Tillie.


----------



## Yuki85

OMG the NVT is back!! I hope to get the Lily as I have the bayswater and a wallet in Tan already!!! Love the NVT soo much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## EllieBo

Hello everyone !
Hope you’re all well !
Haven’t posted in years and I’ve just logged back in to Tpf ! 
So excited the NVT is back and just waiting for a delivery in a couple of hours of the New Season  oak Lily that’s just come on the website . My birthday is in a few days so really excited about the prospect of getting a classic !! again . Not so much  a fan of the newer version with microfibre. 
Feel like a child waiting for Xmas


----------



## 24shaz

No plans to buy rn but so pleased to see NVT back on the mulberry site. Also nice to see the old tree logo on most of them (I noticed the Ant has the newer text logo, but think that it suits that style).


----------



## jp23

EllieBo said:


> Hello everyone !
> Hope you’re all well !
> Haven’t posted in years and I’ve just logged back in to Tpf !
> So excited the NVT is back and just waiting for a delivery in a couple of hours of the New Season  oak Lily that’s just come on the website . My birthday is in a few days so really excited about the prospect of getting a classic !! again . Not so much  a fan of the newer version with microfibre.
> Feel like a child waiting for Xmas


Interesting I will have to investigate the new pieces when they come to the US (they aren’t even on the US website). Very excited to see it back!


----------



## Supernova718

EllieBo said:


> Hello everyone !
> Hope you’re all well !
> Haven’t posted in years and I’ve just logged back in to Tpf !
> So excited the NVT is back and just waiting for a delivery in a couple of hours of the New Season  oak Lily that’s just come on the website . My birthday is in a few days so really excited about the prospect of getting a classic !! again . Not so much  a fan of the newer version with microfibre.
> Feel like a child waiting for Xmas


Happy early birthday to you!  Mind if I ask which size did you go for for nvt Lily?  Would love to see pics if you feel like to share ❤️


----------



## Pink Sunshine

jp23 said:


> Was cleaning out my phone and found these! Sunny loves a high quality paper bag.
> 
> View attachment 5082928
> View attachment 5082929


What a beauty!


----------



## behindtheseams

I recently learned that Mulberry sponsored the V&A's exhibit "Bags: Inside Out" and, as part of that sponsorship, they collaborated on a series of bag-making videos:



Has anyone had a chance to visit the exhibit?


----------



## Saz93

behindtheseams said:


> I recently learned that Mulberry sponsored the V&A's exhibit "Bags: Inside Out" and, as part of that sponsorship, they collaborated on a series of bag-making videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to visit the exhibit?



No but I’m going to London in December and trying to convince my fiancé to visit the exhibit with me


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi everyone! How heavy is the original Bayswater bag? I've never tried it on before and I only own the discontinued Bayswater with Strap which is quite heavy


----------



## the_baglover

LexAeterna said:


> Hi everyone! How heavy is the original Bayswater bag? I've never tried it on before and I only own the discontinued Bayswater with Strap which is quite heavy


I'd say it's not very heavy but not light either. The leather is not thin so even empty it does weigh in your hand.


----------



## MiniMabel

LexAeterna said:


> Hi everyone! How heavy is the original Bayswater bag? I've never tried it on before and I only own the discontinued Bayswater with Strap which is quite heavy




Hi - here's a thread which may help......Bayswater's in different leathers will differ in weight......

how-much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh.366908

MM.


----------



## jaskg144

Just went to Mulberry and I bought this gorgeous Antony. The heavy grain leather is absolutely amazing  I adore this colour too. It’s the colour Sable.


----------



## lvr4shoes

the_baglover said:


> Ordered a black Bayswater. Waiting for it to arrive! It will be my first mulberry.


How are you liking it? I’m looking into getting the tote (no zipper) as a work bag.


----------



## the_baglover

lvr4shoes said:


> How are you liking it? I’m looking into getting the tote (no zipper) as a work bag.


I like it a lot. It looks classical and discrete. Perfect for a corporate job. The leather is lovely too, not thin like some brands.


----------



## Suspenseful1

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


Learning how to post for first time, hopefully this works


----------



## yumi82

Hi! Thinking of buying a new bag and as a Mulberry fan I always lean towards looking in to a bag from them. But have they gone out of style? On every fashion site or on social media etc they rarely are mentioned... Is it just me or are the glory days for Mulberry bags gone? If I´m going to buy a bag I want it to both be stylish AND a good investment. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jaskg144

yumi82 said:


> Hi! Thinking of buying a new bag and as a Mulberry fan I always lean towards looking in to a bag from them. But have they gone out of style? On every fashion site or on social media etc they rarely are mentioned... Is it just me or are the glory days for Mulberry bags gone? If I´m going to buy a bag I want it to both be stylish AND a good investment. What are your thoughts?



Not at all! In terms of resale value (if that is what you mean by good investment), then Mulberry's resale is not fantastic - but most brands don't have good resale value anymore apart from Louis Vuitton, Chanel or Hermes. If you mean will you be able to wear it for a long time, then I think you will be able to. Mulberry used to make more 'trendy' bags that were indicative of a time in fashion, but their Bayswater and Lily bags are beautiful and timeless. They're definitely not as popular as they once were in terms of 'it' bags, but they still have some classics that will be in style forever.


----------



## yumi82

jasmynh1 said:


> Not at all! In terms of resale value (if that is what you mean by good investment), then Mulberry's resale is not fantastic - but most brands don't have good resale value anymore apart from Louis Vuitton, Chanel or Hermes. If you mean will you be able to wear it for a long time, then I think you will be able to. Mulberry used to make more 'trendy' bags that were indicative of a time in fashion, but their Bayswater and Lily bags are beautiful and timeless. They're definitely not as popular as they once were in terms of 'it' bags, but they still have some classics that will be in style forever.


Exactly, their resale value is not that good, maybe thats why I´m concerned...But as you are saying both the lily and the bayswater are timeless bags. Was looking at some YSL bags but am afraid that they will go out of style etc. Omg! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## jaskg144

yumi82 said:


> Exactly, their resale value is not that good, maybe thats why I´m concerned...But as you are saying both the lily and the bayswater are timeless bags. Was looking at some YSL bags but am afraid that they will go out of style etc. Omg! Decisions, decisions!!



If you're looking for understated luxury, go for Mulberry. If you're looking for more of a 'WOW factor' bag that is more obviously designer, go for YSL!


----------



## yumi82

jasmynh1 said:


> If you're looking for understated luxury, go for Mulberry. If you're looking for more of a 'WOW factor' bag that is more obviously designer, go for YSL!


Ok, so I just got myself a Mulberry tote but a bag from previous season. Found it for a bargain and could not resist. Still a Mulberry tote but a little bit more edgier then the Bayswater


----------



## Katinahat

yumi82 said:


> Hi! Thinking of buying a new bag and as a Mulberry fan I always lean towards looking in to a bag from them. But have they gone out of style? On every fashion site or on social media etc they rarely are mentioned... Is it just me or are the glory days for Mulberry bags gone? If I´m going to buy a bag I want it to both be stylish AND a good investment. What are your thoughts?





jasmynh1 said:


> Not at all! In terms of resale value (if that is what you mean by good investment), then Mulberry's resale is not fantastic - but most brands don't have good resale value anymore apart from Louis Vuitton, Chanel or Hermes. If you mean will you be able to wear it for a long time, then I think you will be able to. Mulberry used to make more 'trendy' bags that were indicative of a time in fashion, but their Bayswater and Lily bags are beautiful and timeless. They're definitely not as popular as they once were in terms of 'it' bags, but they still have some classics that will be in style forever.





yumi82 said:


> Exactly, their resale value is not that good, maybe thats why I´m concerned...But as you are saying both the lily and the bayswater are timeless bags. Was looking at some YSL bags but am afraid that they will go out of style etc. Omg! Decisions, decisions!!





jasmynh1 said:


> If you're looking for understated luxury, go for Mulberry. If you're looking for more of a 'WOW factor' bag that is more obviously designer, go for YSL!


Totally agree with the points made by others. Resale value doesn’t hold but I buy Mulberry for their classy understated style not resale. Not many things in life hold that value. They are still admired by many including some Celebrities but that really isn’t the point. Go for what you love, enjoy and represents your style.


----------



## Katinahat

yumi82 said:


> Ok, so I just got myself a Mulberry tote but a bag from previous season. Found it for a bargain and could not resist. Still a Mulberry tote but a little bit more edgier then the Bayswater


Gorgeous bag. Nice choice!


----------



## yumi82

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag. Nice choice!


Thank you!


----------



## Lawjm58

How do I ask question re my bag I’ve purchased?


----------



## Lawjm58

I would like advice as to whether the mulberry Lily bag I’ve bought off Vinted is genuine serial number is 2275786 on tag on inside of bag


----------



## Katinahat

Lawjm58 said:


> I would like advice as to whether the mulberry Lily bag I’ve bought off Vinted is genuine serial number is 2275786 on tag on inside of bag


You need to go to the authentication thread. People there can help you. 






						Authenticate This MULBERRY
					

READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## behindtheseams

Saw that Mulberry is jumping on the puffy leather bandwagon with its "Softie" collection: https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/softie

Thoughts? I like how Mulberry is taking a creative risk with its chevron quilting, although I don't think the execution works that well on the smaller bags. There's just something sloppy about the pattern on the shoulder bags compared to the tote bags. It's hard to tell over the screen and I'd love to see them in person; the bags look like they'd feel amazing and comfortable to hold.


----------



## Katinahat

behindtheseams said:


> Saw that Mulberry is jumping on the puffy leather bandwagon with its "Softie" collection: https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/softie
> 
> Thoughts? I like how Mulberry is taking a creative risk with its chevron quilting, although I don't think the execution works that well on the smaller bags. There's just something sloppy about the pattern on the shoulder bags compared to the tote bags. It's hard to tell over the screen and I'd love to see them in person; the bags look like they'd feel amazing and comfortable to hold.


I’ve just posted pics of these on another thread (just from online shop). I’m not keen myself but then I like Mulberry because their bags are so classically tasteful. I’m sure you are right that they’d feel amazing and be comfortable but just not a style for me. Good luck going to see them IP. You must post pics if you do as I’m happy to be persuaded that I’m wrong!


----------



## 24shaz

I kinda like it, don’t know that I could ever see myself carrying one, but it’s a nice look


----------



## behindtheseams

I think those types of puffy leather bags tend to look better in person than in photographs. It's not my style, but I like that Mulberry is incorporating new trends in its older designs (e.g., top handle chain Lily). It feels like the brand is still finding its footing between trend-driven designs and classic "timeless" pieces.


----------



## Emma1420

behindtheseams said:


> I think those types of puffy leather bags tend to look better in person than in photographs. It's not my style, but I like that Mulberry is incorporating new trends in its older designs (e.g., top handle chain Lily). *It feels like the brand is still finding its footing between trend-driven designs and classic "timeless" pieces.*



I so agree with this.  It’s like they have not decided which direction to go.  And, I feel like they are launching a pillow type bag a little late in the trends life cycle, and their price point is too high.  If I’m going to spend 2k+ on a trendy bag, the YSL puffer has better resale and at least to me feels more contemporary.  And, if I want to spend less than 2k Coach offers the pillow tabby that is trendy and far cheaper.

I feel like Mulberry, in some ways, is having an identity crisis.


----------



## jaskg144

behindtheseams said:


> I think those types of puffy leather bags tend to look better in person than in photographs. It's not my style, but I like that Mulberry is incorporating new trends in its older designs (e.g., top handle chain Lily). It feels like the brand is still finding its footing between trend-driven designs and classic "timeless" pieces.





Emma1420 said:


> I so agree with this.  It’s like they have not decided which direction to go.  And, I feel like they are launching a pillow type bag a little late in the trends life cycle, and their price point is too high.  If I’m going to spend 2k+ on a trendy bag, the YSL puffer has better resale and at least to me feels more contemporary.  And, if I want to spend less than 2k Coach offers the pillow tabby that is trendy and far cheaper.
> 
> I feel like Mulberry, in some ways, is having an identity crisis.




1000% agree - I think when we wonder why Mulberry isn't as popular anymore, this is the reason why. Mulberry used to be known as a brand that made classic leather bags, sometimes with a slight edge, but still classic enough to be carried from season to season. They have a fair amount of classics (Bayswater, Lily, etc.) but bringing out new variations of these bags every year and then discontinuing them just as quickly doesn't help their image as a brand.    now it feels like a gamble to buy a Mulberry full price because it might not be made again next season. 

I'm still in shock at them discontinuing the Seaton as I really think this could have been a classic - top handle, attractive design, etc. I'm not really sure what went wrong with it for them to discontinue it  

I really hope they find their footing again as they did in their heyday, as they were such a great brand.


----------



## Katinahat

jasmynh1 said:


> 1000% agree - I think when we wonder why Mulberry isn't as popular anymore, this is the reason why. Mulberry used to be known as a brand that made classic leather bags, sometimes with a slight edge, but still classic enough to be carried from season to season. They have a fair amount of classics (Bayswater, Lily, etc.) but bringing out new variations of these bags every year and then discontinuing them just as quickly doesn't help their image as a brand.    now it feels like a gamble to buy a Mulberry full price because it might not be made again next season.
> 
> I'm still in shock at them discontinuing the Seaton as I really think this could have been a classic - top handle, attractive design, etc. I'm not really sure what went wrong with it for them to discontinue it
> 
> I really hope they find their footing again as they did in their heyday, as they were such a great brand.


I totally get what you mean about some things they try not working but I still think they are a great brand. I am selective about what I like and what I don’t. Usually, I’d be super happy to own most of their bags but am limited by my purse and cupboard size!  I can’t say the same of all brands where sometimes I don’t like anything!

I totally agree about the Seaton. I love my large Seaton but I guess it’s quite similar to the Amberley which was just more popular and in many sizes.


----------



## Always_hope

behindtheseams said:


> Saw that Mulberry is jumping on the puffy leather bandwagon with its "Softie" collection: https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/softie
> 
> Thoughts? I like how Mulberry is taking a creative risk with its chevron quilting, although I don't think the execution works that well on the smaller bags. There's just something sloppy about the pattern on the shoulder bags compared to the tote bags. It's hard to tell over the screen and I'd love to see them in person; the bags look like they'd feel amazing and comfortable to hold.



Just saw these on their website, I am both intrigued and averse. They call to to be touched and squished, but there is something off-kilter in the supersized asymmetric quilting, and the puckering around the postman's lock is disturbing and ruins the quilting effect for me.


----------



## BlueCherry

I’m glad to see they’re offering more silver hardware.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BlueCherry said:


> I’m glad to see they’re offering more silver hardware.


I have lots of silver hardware with the old classic styles from 7-10 years ago haven’t bought mulberry in about 7 years


----------



## 24shaz

Always_hope said:


> Just saw these on their website, I am both intrigued and averse. They call to to be touched and squished, but there is something off-kilter in the supersized asymmetric quilting, and the puckering around the postman's lock is disturbing and ruins the quilting effect for me.


I’m really baffled at why the nylon one is £100 more expensive than the leather versions? Is it especially hard to puff nylon or something?


----------



## IMTP

Hi!
I'm new here and is currently experiencing a hard time choosing between models. 
I'm looking at both Iris and Iris Hobo bag, and I really like both of them. Amberley Satchel is also gorgeous, and that just makes everything even harder. I've never been lucky enough to own an exclusive bag like this before now (maybe), and I'm looking for something I can wear for a lot of years from now on. Is there any pros and/or cons on any of these?

Bayswater is obviously an icon (gorgeous) amongst others, but it's these 3 models I've been looking at the most. 
Would Iris/Iris Hobo/Amberley be a bad purchase if I'm looking for something "timeless" that I can wear for several years without being "out of time", if you know what I mean?  

I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this, but thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## elvisfan4life

IMTP said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here and is currently experiencing a hard time choosing between models.
> I'm looking at both Iris and Iris Hobo bag, and I really like both of them. Amberley Satchel is also gorgeous, and that just makes everything even harder. I've never been lucky enough to own an exclusive bag like this before now (maybe), and I'm looking for something I can wear for a lot of years from now on. Is there any pros and/or cons on any of these?
> 
> Bayswater is obviously an icon (gorgeous) amongst others, but it's these 3 models I've been looking at the most.
> Would Iris/Iris Hobo/Amberley be a bad purchase if I'm looking for something "timeless" that I can wear for several years without being "out of time", if you know what I mean?
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this, but thanks in advance for any replies.


Hi I just came to say hello really !!! this is a good place to ask your question but I just wanted you to be aware  this forum is pretty dead these days so if you don’t get a reply please dont take it personally - I’m an oldie and traditionalist (Bayswater Alexa and lily for me ) - so I don’t know about any the three new styles you are querying but I hope someone younger comes along soon and chats with you who can offer advice good luck x


----------



## jelly-baby

IMTP said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here and is currently experiencing a hard time choosing between models.
> I'm looking at both Iris and Iris Hobo bag, and I really like both of them. Amberley Satchel is also gorgeous, and that just makes everything even harder. I've never been lucky enough to own an exclusive bag like this before now (maybe), and I'm looking for something I can wear for a lot of years from now on. Is there any pros and/or cons on any of these?
> 
> Bayswater is obviously an icon (gorgeous) amongst others, but it's these 3 models I've been looking at the most.
> Would Iris/Iris Hobo/Amberley be a bad purchase if I'm looking for something "timeless" that I can wear for several years without being "out of time", if you know what I mean?
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this, but thanks in advance for any replies.



Ok, so here are my thoughts…

Iris hobo - nice bag but quite big. I would only consider if you want a large ’lose everything’ type if bag.
Iris - again, nice bag. You get the multiple handle options. It looks smart or casual. I’ve heard its not the easiest bag to get into. The side ties are a bit fussy imo. 
Amberley - a simpler design than Iris. I feel the Amberley has more longevity and will be a classic design even if they stopped making it. Its easy to wear crossbody because the graduated shape stops it being too bulky. 
For me, I would go for the Amberley if you want a classic style that doesn’t date too quickly.


----------



## Katinahat

IMTP said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here and is currently experiencing a hard time choosing between models.
> I'm looking at both Iris and Iris Hobo bag, and I really like both of them. Amberley Satchel is also gorgeous, and that just makes everything even harder. I've never been lucky enough to own an exclusive bag like this before now (maybe), and I'm looking for something I can wear for a lot of years from now on. Is there any pros and/or cons on any of these?
> 
> Bayswater is obviously an icon (gorgeous) amongst others, but it's these 3 models I've been looking at the most.
> Would Iris/Iris Hobo/Amberley be a bad purchase if I'm looking for something "timeless" that I can wear for several years without being "out of time", if you know what I mean?
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this, but thanks in advance for any replies.


Hi, welcome! And great to be looking at Mulberry bags. I have quite a few and really love the brand! @elvisfan4life is right about how quiet the Mulberry forum is which is a real shame!

I don’t know much about the Iris and how popular it is but the Amberley has been around for a while and definitely seems like an established part of their line up now. I see quite a few people carrying them. I think this is more mulberry classic that the Iris. Are there are YouTube clips of either bag as I find these help.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## 24shaz

IMTP said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here and is currently experiencing a hard time choosing between models.
> I'm looking at both Iris and Iris Hobo bag, and I really like both of them. Amberley Satchel is also gorgeous, and that just makes everything even harder. I've never been lucky enough to own an exclusive bag like this before now (maybe), and I'm looking for something I can wear for a lot of years from now on. Is there any pros and/or cons on any of these?
> 
> Bayswater is obviously an icon (gorgeous) amongst others, but it's these 3 models I've been looking at the most.
> Would Iris/Iris Hobo/Amberley be a bad purchase if I'm looking for something "timeless" that I can wear for several years without being "out of time", if you know what I mean?
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this, but thanks in advance for any replies.


Agree with everyone else that Amberley is the classic of those three, Iris Hobo is quite new and hasn’t had a chance to make its mark yet, though it’s very similar to other classic mulberrys like Mitzi and Daria so could well become popular.


----------



## IMTP

Hi guys!

Thank you so, so much for your replies, I really appreciate it. It's nice to see things from others point of view when doing a (for me) big decision like this.
I'm a bit more into the bags that aren't too small, but not too big either if you know what I mean. The Iris is perfect for me that way.
Iris Hobo is the one I've been most insecure about - I prefer my bags as crossover and aren't too excited about carrying it on my shoulder, so I've been considering Iris and Amberley the most of these three. 
I went to my local Mulberry shop to have a closer look at the Amberley though, and it's gorgeous! Definetely on my list.

I ended up getting the Iris (black heavy grain) as a birthday present and I absolutely love it. 
It may be my first Mulberry, but it won't be my last. Amberley is definetely on the list, the same for Belted or Zipped Bayswater (because of the crossover option the "original" Bayswater doesn't have) but for now the Iris does cover most of my needs. 

But thank you again, I'm really glad you replied!


----------



## lola4000

I am looking at getting an iris but really can’t decide between the mini and the small. I don’t carry much, just the very basics and I prefer a little bag and always wear it crossbody. the problem is i haven’t seem either to really gauge the sizing. Does anyone have the mini and can take some photos of them wearing it or both and can compare the sizes? Also when Do mulberry bring out new stock? They have only had the same 3 colours of the mini in for ages? appreciate any help  thank you


----------



## 24shaz

Traditionally mulberry had two big launches of new bags and colourways per year with the odd smaller product launch inbetween, but it’s been much more staggered lately. I think they’ve done away that model altogether (perhaps due to Covid?) and are just putting new colours up on the website as they arrive.


----------



## dpear

Hi there, I'm new! Does anyone know which year (ideally month or season too pls!) the Belted Bayswater was launched? I've read the OG Bayswater was launched in 2003, and Zipped Bayswater in 2016. Thank you so much!


----------



## 24shaz

dpear said:


> Hi there, I'm new! Does anyone know which year (ideally month or season too pls!) the Belted Bayswater was launched? I've read the OG Bayswater was launched in 2003, and Zipped Bayswater in 2016. Thank you so much!


The satchel version of the belted bayswater was first announced by mulberry in December 2019, I’m not sure when the bigger versions were launched though


----------



## morgan20

Good evening all,
I used to be on here a lot around 2005-2010.  I haven’t bought a Mulberry for about 12 years.  Fell out of love as I didn’t think the quality matched the prices.  Earlier today I was in John Lewis (Kingston concessions) had a quick look at some of the styles. Some beauties was seen! I swiftly exited the store as I knew the prices would be over thousand pounds.  How is the Mulberry quality these days?


----------



## Katinahat

morgan20 said:


> Good evening all,
> I used to be on here a lot around 2005-2010.  I haven’t bought a Mulberry for about 12 years.  Fell out of love as I didn’t think the quality matched the prices.  Earlier today I was in John Lewis (Kingston concessions) had a quick look at some of the styles. Some beauties was seen! I swiftly exited the store as I knew the prices would be over thousand pounds.  How is the Mulberry quality these days?


Welcome back. What do you have in your Mulberry collection? I’d love to see anything you are still using! Is there another brand that has gained your loyalty? 

My Mulberry collection is all from 2015 onwards. The quality seems to be good and nothing is wearing badly. I’m a big fan.

Did any particular beauties catch your eye?


----------



## 24shaz

morgan20 said:


> Good evening all,
> I used to be on here a lot around 2005-2010.  I haven’t bought a Mulberry for about 12 years.  Fell out of love as I didn’t think the quality matched the prices.  Earlier today I was in John Lewis (Kingston concessions) had a quick look at some of the styles. Some beauties was seen! I swiftly exited the store as I knew the prices would be over thousand pounds.  How is the Mulberry quality these days?


2005-12ish is my era, but I recently got an Amberley which I love and feels pretty bombproof, no quality issues.

I think a lot depends if you love the current leathers, which (to me) feel very different to the old smooshy leathers that were M’s signature back in the day.


----------



## swedish_latina

Hi all, this is my first post on this thread 

I am really getting in to Mulberry, I find that they still have a traditional vibe to them and I really love their scotch grain bags. I bought one second hand and I got a taste for more. I'm looking at getting a Bayswater and then moving to an Alexa in the future. I'm more keen on the older versions though and keeping an eye on the vintage market. I'm not gonna lie, the white and pink bags are so lovely despite not being the best colours to match everyday outfits.


----------



## lunacyn

Hello! I would like to ask the opinions of folks here who may own a mulberry bayswater (the classic one that’s a top handle / shoulder carry) - I am considering to get one for work, and also to carry my laptop in. Has anyone done so, and if u have, did u think it was manageable or too heavy to carry it on your shoulders? I have seen and carried the bag in store, love the classy understated design, but wondered if it might be too heavy with a 13” laptop (about 1.5-1.6kg) in it.


----------



## 24shaz

lunacyn said:


> Hello! I would like to ask the opinions of folks here who may own a mulberry bayswater (the classic one that’s a top handle / shoulder carry) - I am considering to get one for work, and also to carry my laptop in. Has anyone done so, and if u have, did u think it was manageable or too heavy to carry it on your shoulders? I have seen and carried the bag in store, love the classy understated design, but wondered if it might be too heavy with a 13” laptop (about 1.5-1.6kg) in it.


I find Bays gets heavy even with everyday stuff in, but many people use one for work no bother.

Is your commute long? Would you have to carry it for long periods? If you’re 15 minutes each way or taking it in the car I think it would be fine, but if you’ve an hour on a tube train each morning it might get exhausting.


----------



## lunacyn

Oh yes, my commute is about 1hr+ and involves taking the train + bus and some walking too… :/ is there a Mulberry that might be a better option in your opinion?


----------



## 24shaz

lunacyn said:


> Oh yes, my commute is about 1hr+ and involves taking the train + bus and some walking too… :/ is there a Mulberry that might be a better option in your opinion?


Maybe one of the backpacks or casual briefcase style bags like the Bryn? The bays tote is lighter than a standard bays and would fit a laptop, there also was a ‘bayswater for Mac’ which i think was lighter & had a laptop pocket, though can only be sourced secondhand now.


----------



## Katinahat

lunacyn said:


> Hello! I would like to ask the opinions of folks here who may own a mulberry bayswater (the classic one that’s a top handle / shoulder carry) - I am considering to get one for work, and also to carry my laptop in. Has anyone done so, and if u have, did u think it was manageable or too heavy to carry it on your shoulders? I have seen and carried the bag in store, love the classy understated design, but wondered if it might be too heavy with a 13” laptop (about 1.5-1.6kg) in it.





24shaz said:


> Maybe one of the backpacks or casual briefcase style bags like the Bryn? The bays tote is lighter than a standard bays and would fit a laptop, there also was a ‘bayswater for Mac’ which i think was lighter & had a laptop pocket, though can only be sourced secondhand now.


Good suggestions! I agree my Bays is heavy and it doesn’t carry over my shoulder just in my hand or over my arm. I’d totally recommend a Bayswater Tote. Much lighter and bigger that the original Bays. Open top which you may not like. I walk carrying mine but I don’t carry my laptop that often. If I do I tend to use a backpack as it’s a 1hr walk. A Bays is definitely a gorgeous bag BTW.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

swedish_latina said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on this thread
> 
> I am really getting in to Mulberry, I find that they still have a traditional vibe to them and I really love their scotch grain bags. I bought one second hand and I got a taste for more. I'm looking at getting a Bayswater and then moving to an Alexa in the future. I'm more keen on the older versions though and keeping an eye on the vintage market. I'm not gonna lie, the white and pink bags are so lovely despite not being the best colours to match everyday outfits.


Welcome! You can’t go wrong with a Bayswater - a true classic! - but they can be heavy when loaded up. I very rarely carry mine, but still love them. The Alexa is a casual and easy style to wear and look so pretty in pink and pastel shades.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

So I finally joined the Mulberry club! I purchased a classic preloved Bayswater in oxblood, largely because the colour is irresistible. I bought it from someone who got it during lockdown and then didn’t want it after everything opened up, so it is in amazing nick (for only 500eur plus p&p!) with no scratches on the lock, everything intact as you would want.

The only thing is a few areas where the colour has lifted on the corners. Ive ordered the Collonil waterstop in neutral, as recommended on here and will give that a go. I wonder if there is a coloured polish you can use that matches the oxblood? In any case, I’m thrilled with it, and can’t wait for autumn to come so I can wear it with all my autumn outfits


----------



## 24shaz

Hearts_arrows said:


> So I finally joined the Mulberry club! I purchased a classic preloved Bayswater in oxblood, largely because the colour is irresistible. I bought it from someone who got it during lockdown and then didn’t want it after everything opened up, so it is in amazing nick (for only 500eur plus p&p!) with no scratches on the lock, everything intact as you would want.
> 
> The only thing is a few areas where the colour has lifted on the corners. Ive ordered the Collonil waterstop in neutral, as recommended on here and will give that a go. I wonder if there is a coloured polish you can use that matches the oxblood? In any case, I’m thrilled with it, and can’t wait for autumn to come so I can wear it with all my autumn outfits


There’s a wine coloured collonil, I’ve never used it though so don’t know if it’d be a good match for oxblood - wonder if any of the other ladies have experience with it? Sometimes the neutral collonil is enough on its own, it’s pretty miraculous stuff.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

24shaz said:


> There’s a wine coloured collonil, I’ve never used it though so don’t know if it’d be a good match for oxblood - wonder if any of the other ladies have experience with it? Sometimes the neutral collonil is enough on its own, it’s pretty miraculous stuff.


Oh great! If anyone knows which shade (is it burgundy, or cherry etc) matches oxblood as well, would be much appreciated.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Katinahat said:


> Good suggestions! I agree my Bays is heavy and it doesn’t carry over my shoulder just in my hand or over my arm. I’d totally recommend a Bayswater Tote. Much lighter and bigger that the original Bays. Open top which you may not like. I walk carrying mine but I don’t carry my laptop that often. If I do I tend to use a backpack as it’s a 1hr walk. A Bays is definitely a gorgeous bag BTW.



The large Mabel is a perfect work bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hearts_arrows said:


> Oh great! If anyone knows which shade (is it burgundy, or cherry etc) matches oxblood as well, would be much appreciated.



You may need to mix and match a couple of colours depending on the colour of your bag to get a perfect match - a mulberry colour can vary between bag styles and leather types even in the same season add in wear and use it’s best to try and colour match from a few pots you might even need to add a bit of brown in


----------



## lunacyn

24shaz said:


> I find Bays gets heavy even with everyday stuff in, but many people use one for work no bother.
> 
> Is your commute long? Would you have to carry it for long periods? If you’re 15 minutes each way or taking it in the car I think it would be fine, but if you’ve an hour on a tube train each morning it might get exhausting.





Katinahat said:


> Good suggestions! I agree my Bays is heavy and it doesn’t carry over my shoulder just in my hand or over my arm. I’d totally recommend a Bayswater Tote. Much lighter and bigger that the original Bays. Open top which you may not like. I walk carrying mine but I don’t carry my laptop that often. If I do I tend to use a backpack as it’s a 1hr walk. A Bays is definitely a gorgeous bag BTW.





elvisfan4life said:


> The large Mabel is a perfect work bag



Helloooo everyone, thanks so much for your suggestions. With your advice I avoided making the mistake of getting a bayswater (i actually absolutely love the classic look of it) as it would be too heavy for a work bag, and started exploring the other designs. I ended up with a belted bayswater (and it fit my laptop)! I had to find it secondhand, but it's in an absolutely pristine condition.. Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom!  A picture of it here (it is in the colour called "light salmon"?), looks a bit darker here probably b/c of the lighting but it's a nude salmon beige/pink? It comes with a long strap that I've kept in the bag itself but i'm happy as a first-time mulberry owner!


----------



## Katinahat

lunacyn said:


> Helloooo everyone, thanks so much for your suggestions. With your advice I avoided making the mistake of getting a bayswater (i actually absolutely love the classic look of it) as it would be too heavy for a work bag, and started exploring the other designs. I ended up with a belted bayswater (and it fit my laptop)! I had to find it secondhand, but it's in an absolutely pristine condition.. Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom!  A picture of it here (it is in the colour called "light salmon"?), looks a bit darker here probably b/c of the lighting but it's a nude salmon beige/pink? It comes with a long strap that I've kept in the bag itself but i'm happy as a first-time mulberry owner!
> 
> View attachment 5424159


What a lovely colour and style. I don’t have this one but think it’s a great choice. It’s so good to have the option of a strap. Welcome to the club! If you are anything like me it will be the first of many.


----------



## Grisbean

Hey!!!
 Taking my first flight since 2019 from Heathrow in two weeks and planned to treat myself to a Lilly. But someone has told me that mulberry in terminal 2 in Heathrow has closed!! Is that correct?


----------



## the_baglover

Was browsing Mulberry's site and is it just me or does the Mini Zipped Bayswater look a lot like the Celine luggage bag? I mean this in a good way.


----------



## 24shaz

the_baglover said:


> Was browsing Mulberry's site and is it just me or does the Mini Zipped Bayswater look a lot like the Celine luggage bag? I mean this in a good way.


Yeah, definitely - mulberry had an ex-celine designer for a while and he introduced those celine lines to m bags (can’t remember if he designed the mini zip bays though)


----------



## the_baglover

24shaz said:


> Yeah, definitely - mulberry had an ex-celine designer for a while and he introduced those celine lines to m bags (can’t remember if he designed the mini zip bays though)


Oh I see. I think I might get one. It's cute and the leather quality of Mulberry is better than other brands.


----------



## 24shaz

the leather is what I love most about Mulberry, there are loads of gorgeous bag designs but they’re rarely as lovely and smooshy as an M bag is


----------



## 24shaz

Okay I’m baffled by this new layout lol (sure I’ll get used to it, or get my grandkids to post for me )


----------



## GoStanford

24shaz said:


> Okay I’m baffled by this new layout lol (sure I’ll get used to it, or get my grandkids to post for me )


Agree, I keep hunting for the usual things like Shopping and I finally found them to the side.  The good thing is the layout should stay like this for a while.  I hope.


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Okay I’m baffled by this new layout lol (sure I’ll get used to it, or get my grandkids to post for me )





GoStanford said:


> Agree, I keep hunting for the usual things like Shopping and I finally found them to the side.  The good thing is the layout should stay like this for a while.  I hope.


Me too, I’m very confused and I’m good at technology. It should become automatic quickly though.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> The large Mabel is a perfect work bag


Agree! I wish the Mabel would make a comeback in regular and large sizes.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

lunacyn said:


> Helloooo everyone, thanks so much for your suggestions. With your advice I avoided making the mistake of getting a bayswater (i actually absolutely love the classic look of it) as it would be too heavy for a work bag, and started exploring the other designs. I ended up with a belted bayswater (and it fit my laptop)! I had to find it secondhand, but it's in an absolutely pristine condition.. Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom!  A picture of it here (it is in the colour called "light salmon"?), looks a bit darker here probably b/c of the lighting but it's a nude salmon beige/pink? It comes with a long strap that I've kept in the bag itself but i'm happy as a first-time mulberry owner!
> 
> View attachment 5424159


Congratulations and welcome to the club! That’s a real beauty!


----------



## Toby1feb

Addy said:


> New chat thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-chat-thread-662818.html


----------



## Toby1feb

How can I check if this mulberry serial number is genuine 10156838


----------



## Addy

Toby1feb said:


> How can I check if this mulberry serial number is genuine 10156838








						Authenticate This MULBERRY
					

READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 24shaz

Pink Sunshine said:


> Agree! I wish the Mabel would make a comeback in regular and large sizes.


I would love love love a Mabel return.


----------



## maggiebratcher

Hello, I’m new to Mulberry. Found a gorgeous Bayswater on eBay. Are there ways to tell if it is not authentic? Never had one in the flesh.


----------



## Addy

maggiebratcher said:


> Hello, I’m new to Mulberry. Found a gorgeous Bayswater on eBay. Are there ways to tell if it is not authentic? Never had one in the flesh.








						Authenticate This MULBERRY
					

READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

Me too I love both sizes still have 11 mabels


----------



## Katinahat

elvisfan4life said:


> Me too I love both sizes still have 11 mabels


Ooo, wow. I don’t have any Mabel’s. Could I see a pic?


----------



## Dynah

lunacyn said:


> Helloooo everyone, thanks so much for your suggestions. With your advice I avoided making the mistake of getting a bayswater (i actually absolutely love the classic look of it) as it would be too heavy for a work bag, and started exploring the other designs. I ended up with a belted bayswater (and it fit my laptop)! I had to find it secondhand, but it's in an absolutely pristine condition.. Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom!  A picture of it here (it is in the colour called "light salmon"?), looks a bit darker here probably b/c of the lighting but it's a nude salmon beige/pink? It comes with a long strap that I've kept in the bag itself but i'm happy as a first-time mulberry owner!
> 
> View attachment 5424159


Classic versus Belted Bayswater is exactly the dilemma I'm in. I've been wanting (and doubting) the classic for about ten years.. I'm planning to celebrate a work achievement with one of them, this september. Congrats and thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## jayjaye

Hi! Does anyone have any of the campaign photos/product images of the college stripe collection bayswaters from a handful of years ago? Have been searching up and down particularly for the one of the larger zipped bayswater but they seemed to have been scrubbed from the internet! Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## markbw14

Hi, does anyone know if the mulberry butterfly Bayswater Rio bag has a code number on the back of the disc.lol I have looked and looked at bags for sale and sold on line and nowhere can I find one with either a picture or mention of a code? Many thanks.


----------



## 24shaz

markbw14 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the mulberry butterfly Bayswater Rio bag has a code number on the back of the disc.lol I have looked and looked at bags for sale and sold on line and nowhere can I find one with either a picture or mention of a code? Many thanks.


These details can vary from bag to bag - your best bet is to check with the authenticators or a paid authentication service x


----------



## TadPlaid

jayjaye said:


> Hi! Does anyone have any of the campaign photos/product images of the college stripe collection bayswaters from a handful of years ago? Have been searching up and down particularly for the one of the larger zipped bayswater but they seemed to have been scrubbed from the internet! Any help would be much appreciated!


I found the following which features that bag style in the comparison Q&As for the Bayswaters (Heritage vs. New). No pictures of it in the zipped Bayswater, though.  






						Mulberry
					






					www.mulberry.com


----------



## Miss60s

Hi fellow purse lovers!

I have a question about when a specific bag is from. I absolutely love the peace sign Lilys but they are hard to come across for sure. 
Anyone knows when they were produced?

Thanks!


----------



## markbw14

24shaz said:


> These details can vary from bag to bag - your best bet is to check with the authenticators or a paid authentication service x


Thanks so much for your help and advice.. much appreciated.


----------



## pixiejenna

I've liked the Alexa for a while but I'm in the US so there's no where I can see them IRL. I took the plunge and ordered one on Nordstrom.com. I got the mini Alexa in chestnut and while I love the bag I don't like the brown at all. I feel like it looks better in pictures than IRL.  The size seems pretty good for my needs although getting my wallet in/out is a bit challenging (LV mini pouchette). Unfortunately it will go back because of the color. I'm undecided if I should go with black which would be safe or the dark green. I'm afraid that if I go for the green I might not like it IRL. I'm also wondering if I should get the regular sized Alexa.  I took a few pictures of it with my Gucci disco because I am currently using that and feel like it's very similar size wise.


----------



## Katinahat

pixiejenna said:


> I've liked the Alexa for a while but I'm in the US so there's no where I can see them IRL. I took the plunge and ordered one on Nordstrom.com. I got the mini Alexa in chestnut and while I love the bag I don't like the brown at all. I feel like it looks better in pictures than IRL.  The size seems pretty good for my needs although getting my wallet in/out is a bit challenging (LV mini pouchette). Unfortunately it will go back because of the color. I'm undecided if I should go with black which would be safe or the dark green. I'm afraid that if I go for the green I might not like it IRL. I'm also wondering if I should get the regular sized Alexa.  I took a few pictures of it with my Gucci disco because I am currently using that and feel like it's very similar size wise.
> 
> View attachment 5615005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615007


It’s such a difficult decision! It looks like a very nice bag but you know in your guts if the colour isn’t you. 

I love my pink mini Alexa (pink and Alexa together had me squealing with joy) but it’s definitely a smaller bag that I use for fun and events. Somehow the bright colour and size just works well. 

My regular Alexas are heavier but great every day bags which hold a good amount. I have Chestnut and Black Icon. I think the regular would be great in green but it’s such an individual choice. Here is a comparison photo of both sizes. The regular (behind) is slightly larger than it spears here.


----------



## pixiejenna

Katinahat said:


> It’s such a difficult decision! It looks like a very nice bag but you know in your guts if the colour isn’t you.
> 
> I love my pink mini Alexa (pink and Alexa together had me squealing with joy) but it’s definitely a smaller bag that I use for fun and events. Somehow the bright colour and size just works well.
> 
> My regular Alexas are heavier but great every day bags which hold a good amount. I have Chestnut and Black Icon. I think the regular would be great in green but it’s such an individual choice. Here is a comparison photo of both sizes. The regular (behind) is slightly larger than it spears here.
> View attachment 5615045



Thanks for the feedback. I love your pink mini Alexa it’s such a fun color. If the next size is heavier maybe I should stick to the mini. I already packed it up but might have to take it back out and try with my wallet again. realistically I don’t take my wallet out much anymore usually using tap pay. I tend to lean towards smaller bags the older I get the less I want to carry around lol. I might sit on deciding on the color, I;m afraid the green might be another don’t like IRL. The leather was so beautiful on this bag it’s a me thing I can’t seem to ever find a brown bag I like IRL. My icon pic is the one brown bag I love the color of IRL lol.


----------



## 24shaz

Mulberry pics are so rubbish at showing the ‘real’ shades, bags never look like they do irl. pics on here are better most of the time.


----------



## Katinahat

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I love your pink mini Alexa it’s such a fun color. If the next size is heavier maybe I should stick to the mini. I already packed it up but might have to take it back out and try with my wallet again. realistically I don’t take my wallet out much anymore usually using tap pay. I tend to lean towards smaller bags the older I get the less I want to carry around lol. I might sit on deciding on the color, I;m afraid the green might be another don’t like IRL. The leather was so beautiful on this bag it’s a me thing I can’t seem to ever find a brown bag I like IRL. My icon pic is the one brown bag I love the color of IRL lol.


Mini is definitely a more comfortable if not a more versatile size. But I only find the regular heavy if I walk home from work wearing it (5km) but I know others who have struggled on other threads. Alexa is my favourite bag! I love the bag in your icon pic. That’s a really chocolatey earth brown. I’m wondering if Oxblood might be better but they don’t seem to have Alexa in that. Here is Amberley in Oxblood. 




24shaz said:


> Mulberry pics are so rubbish at showing the ‘real’ shades, bags never look like they do irl. pics on here are better most of the time.


I think it’s a lighting thing. It’s better when they show the bag in a modelling shot but they don’t always do that.


----------



## Katinahat

Anyone lusting after a Mulberry bag? What’s making your wishlist?


----------



## the_baglover

Thinking about the Mini Zipped Bayswater


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> Anyone lusting after a Mulberry bag? What’s making your wishlist?


I might get something new !
Would you know if any price increase is planned soon ?
I have my eye on the mini Alexa in dark green


----------



## 24shaz

Gringach said:


> I might get something new !
> Would you know if any price increase is planned soon ?
> I have my eye on the mini Alexa in dark green


I love this as well & the new amethyst colour has me drooling, really would love an amethyst alexa


----------



## Amandines

I would loooove a belted bayswater. And I have come to rather like the Antony?


----------



## 24shaz

Amandines said:


> I would loooove a belted bayswater. And I have come to rather like the Antony?


I bought a battered, secondhand ant for wandering the forests by our house during lockdowns and it’s fast become a favourite everyday bag, had never considered one before as it looked a little small for my needs, but it’s a great size


----------



## shopaholicious

Gringach said:


> I might get something new !
> Would you know if any price increase is planned soon ?
> I have my eye on the mini Alexa in dark green


There was a small price increase at the end of Sept.  Hope that was it for this year.


----------



## Gringach

shopaholicious said:


> There was a small price increase at the end of Sept.  Hope that was it for this year.


Ok thanks!!
And hopefully yes!


----------



## 24shaz

Newest alexas are £1200 & £1450, I find those prices eye watering (ISTR the regular being £695 at launch and that being controversial as it was higher than usual for a mulberry)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone seen this color IRL and can comment on it? It's described as a green but wondering if it leans more towards a tiffany blue? The inside looks quite green.


----------



## GavinLee

Hi, 

Apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to post this message. I just wanted to check if my opinions regarding the state of this bag I purchased from eBay are fair. The bag was described as 'Used but in great condition'. Would you agree/disagree?









						Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Thank you


----------



## Pessie

It looks like it’s been dragged behind a car.  Send it back.  You could post on the eBay thread for further advice.


----------



## 24shaz

Good Lord, that’s nothing like great condition, it’s not even fair IMO. It’s wrecked. Send it right back.


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

GavinLee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to post this message. I just wanted to check if my opinions regarding the state of this bag I purchased from eBay are fair. The bag was described as 'Used but in great condition'. Would you agree/disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5639215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639225


Wow, that is shocking! I don’t know how much you paid but I paid £25 for this Mabel and it’s way better. Not great inside but grand on the exterior


----------



## MiniMabel

GavinLee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to post this message. I just wanted to check if my opinions regarding the state of this bag I purchased from eBay are fair. The bag was described as 'Used but in great condition'. Would you agree/disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mulberry Bayswater Chestnut Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5639215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639225


Shocking condition.  If ever a bag was used and abused, this is it. Return for a full refund.


----------



## Hazzelnut

I am absolutely giddy over my new mini Bayswater. The perfect purple shade!

I’m meant to be doing no-spend November with a friend, going to be hard to resist buying up all the SLGs


----------



## 24shaz

That colour is incredible, enjoy using her!


----------



## Mgnschwartz

I love Mulberry so much! Their quality is so impressive. They deserve more attention!!


----------



## 24shaz

Was in Glasgow & had a wander to HoF to look at the Amethyst colour IRL, it’s so gorgeous & am v tempted by the smaller Amberley. They had mini Alexa in what looked like a high shine version of the mulberry green, which was surprisingly lovely.


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

I love purple, I’m going to have to wait for a sale though.


----------



## 24shaz

I really would like the mini Alexa in purple, but currently they’re only doing it in nubuck which I’m unsure about. Went to HoF because I wanted see the amethyst Amberley and Alexa IRL, but they didn’t have the Alexa on display. 

There is a freestanding mulberry shop in Glasgow, but sadly I had to leave the city centre before it opened, so obviously I pressed my face against the windae like an orphan child to get a look.  

i also looked for the Tiffany blue colour someone was asking about, but couldn't see it in either store


----------



## 24shaz

Ordered the smaller amberley and am torn about keeping it, absolutely love the colour and think it looks nice on, but tried my stuff in and found it incredibly fiddly to get in and out of. I’ve gotten used to fiddly bags before (Alexa is my fave mulb!), but feel like I’m gonna use it a couple of times then go back to an older, easier bag.


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Hi everyone, has anyone ever bought a handbag second hand and when it arrived it was squashed into a small plastic packet with no other wrapping. I was disgusted with the seller(eBay)


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Here are us the bag an the packaging


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

I’m so annoyed that I lost the ability to type


----------



## 24shaz

Yeah, that’s not on & I wouldn’t be impressed, it should have a bit of bubble wrap around it at the very least 

eBay is such a minefield, I’ve had excellent experiences with sellers & some uhhh... not so excellent ones


----------



## SazzRaz

This is like a duck egg colour in the shop 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone seen this color IRL and can comment on it? It's described as a green but wondering if it leans more towards a tiffany blue? The inside looks quite green.


----------

